# [Official] Acer Predator XB270HU Owners Club



## jcde7ago

[RESERVED]


----------



## jcde7ago

Okay, I need to head off to bed, as i've got work tomorrow...lots of things to flesh out for this club, so please stay tuned!

*Google form/doc for Owners' List will be available tomorrow*...links for global product availability, reviews, etc., will also be updated an an ongoing basis, as well as any resource pages, monitor calibrating guides, 'issues' list such as dead pixels, excessive lightbleed, RMA troubles, etc...i'm way too tired and need to get up early to keep pounding at the keys this evening/morning.









Any suggestions or feedback, please feel free to post or PM me! Thanks all!









EDIT: Messaged Arizonian to see when we can get his blessing to make this Club "[Official]."

Drop a line in this thread if you want me to add you to the owners list automatically tomorrow when I create the Google form/doc!


----------



## nyates

Got mine this morning. Zero Dead Pixels, Zero Stuck Pixels, and literally Zero noticeable IPS Glow. I won the panel lottery for sure.


----------



## Arizonian

Thanks for getting this club rolling and give a place for owners to discuss thier monitors.

OP looks great.


----------



## 7eleven

Just received mine!



*VIDEO :*

http://youtu.be/VT8Vh3q4kTA

https://youtu.be/Ak9DsbnhWlw


----------



## HyperMatrix

Look forward to picking one up as soon as it's available here in Canada. Thanks for putting the club together.


----------



## vladz

If my monitor arrive do i need to uninstall and reinstall my nvidia driver? What is the budget or good color calibration tool worth 200$? Spyder pro?


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> Just received mine!


looking good, any dead pixels?


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> If my monitor arrive do i need to uninstall and reinstall my nvidia driver? What is the budget or good color calibration tool worth 200$? Spyder pro?


no need to reinstall the drivers. Don't know about calibration tool, never used one


----------



## fireradeon

Here i am. Monitor is good. Only IPS glow (not much and only in the right bottom angle) but not annoying me.


----------



## bajer29

Mine's coming today! I'm really anxious to see if there are any dead pixels/ terrible light bleed. More worried about the pixels because I'm super OCD about stuff like that...


----------



## sorenTyson

As for the first post: it is available in EU from alternate.de , just ordered mine and it shipped the same day.


----------



## Gryz

Availibility in Europe:

Germany - Alternate.de - direct link to product page
The Netherlands - Coolblue.nl - direct link to product page


----------



## krel

Mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

I have mine since over two weeks, count me in


----------



## Pirx

heh, my fingers are itching.

could you proud owners post your impressions how motion clarity *in games* is, during ULMB mode? especially arena shooters like quake live, UT, the like.

since this is pretty much the most important point to me. especially compared to other ULMB-capable monitors, like the swift or various benq models. until now i have only found vega's screenshots of the ufo test, where the acer seems on par with the swift, plus better colors.

thanks


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> could you proud owners post your impressions how motion clarity *in games* is, during ULMB mode? especially arena shooters like quake live, UT, the like.
> 
> since this is pretty much the most important point to me. especially compared to other ULMB-capable monitors, like the swift or various benq models. until now i have only found vega's screenshots of the ufo test, where the acer seems on par with the swift, plus better colors.


For me, I always used Strobelight @10% on my BenQ Xl2411t (144hz). It was so much better than "normal" 144hz.
Now with the XB270HU I prefer G-Sync WAY over ULMB @100hz. It just feels so much smoother. Even smoother than the Strobelight on my XL2411t.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> I have mine since over two weeks, count me in


What kind of frames (what games) are you getting with a single 970?


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What kind of frames (what games) are you getting with a single 970?


All in 1440p:
The Crew - highest settings - 60 FPS (that's the FPS cap in this game)
Trackmania 2 Valley - highest settings - 110-144 FPS
Fifa 15 - highest settings - 144 FPS
Battlefield Hardline - couple of Ultra settings (Texture) mixed with high (Lighting, Terrain) and middle (Effect)+ no AA + SSAO - 70-120 FPS

IMO the upgrade to 1440p is worth turning down some settings, it still looks better


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> All in 1440p:
> The Crew - highest settings - 60 FPS (that's the FPS cap in this game)
> Trackmania 2 Valley - highest settings - 110-144 FPS
> Fifa 15 - highest settings - 144 FPS
> Battlefield Hardline - couple of Ultra settings (Texture) mixed with high (Lighting, Terrain) and middle (Effect)+ no AA + SSAO - 70-120 FPS
> 
> IMO the upgrade to 1440p is worth turning down some settings, it still looks better


Awesome, thanks for the quick response +1. I'm guessing you aren't experiencing any stutter?


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the quick response +1. I'm guessing you aren't experiencing and stutter?


Believe me when I say I am VERY stutter sensitive. That's why I can't go SLI.

Without G-Sync I sometimes had the problem on my old XL2411t that I had 144fps for a while but then it dropped to something lower and I had tiny lags because of the drop. Drove me crazy, especially in Trackmania. Because otherwise the experience with Strobelight was very smooth.

Now with G-Sync I don't have this problem anymore.
For me this monitor was really worth it's price (680€). I'm gonna buy the 5 year Acer warranty expension, I plan to use it many years as I don't see any 4k IPS @144hz anytime soon (+under 1000€)


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Hey everyone,

I could have sworn that all the pre-release press said that this monitor was going to have DP 1.2 (only input to support G-Sync), plus 2x HDMI, and a DVI-D input so that you can have other devices plugged in as well.

I take it that changed?

BTW, I understand that the current G-Sync module only supports a single DP 1.2 port, but I they they can incorporate a second module for other input types. This is really disappointing as I have a PS4 on my desk so that my wife and I can play Destiny together. I'm currently using a Sony 1080p TV as a monitor which works well as it allows me to keep other things hooked up as well.


----------



## HammerStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> BTW, I understand that the current G-Sync module only supports a single DP 1.2 port, but I they they can incorporate a second module for other input types. This is really disappointing as I have a PS4 on my desk so that my wife and I can play Destiny together. I'm currently using a Sony 1080p TV as a monitor which works well as it allows me to keep other things hooked up as well.


It's a cost issue - they would need to incorporate an extra scaler to enable this. Additionally, this would only be beneficial for non-PC sources, which would all be 1080p based. 1080p does not scale nicely to 1440p, so it would be adding additional cost to try to capture a small market demographic, and even then it would be a sub-par experience.

I feel for you, but my guess is that only 4K or 1080p G-Sync screens would even be considered for an additional scaler.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HammerStrike*
> 
> I feel for you


Wouldn't a simple Displayport to HDMI adapter suffice? Or are consoles not even capable of that?


----------



## HammerStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> Wouldn't a simple Displayport to HDMI adapter suffice? Or are consoles not even capable of that?


It may be able to make it work, but:

1. The signal processing may add some lag to the system
2. My understanding of the G-Sync "scaler" is that it only does 1:1 pixel mapping - this means that you would have black bars surrounding your image as the display wouldn't "scale out" the 1080p image to fill the entire 1440p pixel grid.

A 1080p image is roughly 56% of the pixels of a 1440p image, so 44% of your screen would be black.

*I could be completely wrong about this, but from what I have read this is how all G-Sync inputs work.


----------



## Pirx

x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> For me, I always used Strobelight @10% on my BenQ Xl2411t (144hz). It was so much better than "normal" 144hz.
> *Now with the XB270HU I prefer G-Sync WAY over ULMB @100hz. It just feels so much smoother. Even smoother than the Strobelight on my XL2411t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


(emphasis mine)

thank you. that's really interesting. i've also used lightboost 10% (1.4 ms) on a T model, and now using BMR @ 1.2 ms via blurbusters tool on the Z model.

(stobelight vs 144 hz is also true, plain 144 hz still blurs)

i tried the eizo fg2421 already, which has great contrast, but black to grey is slow so certain textures seem to "bleed" black smoke into the image, so motion clarity isn't as good as on the benq, and i aim somehow worse, possibly due to input lag. so that one was of little use to me, i preferred the xl2411z's sharp image, but the quality is meh.

can't use anything else since motion blur is the most annoying "feature" of LCDs, it gives me motion sickness. perhaps i'm just sensitive to this. i got rid of this when the first lightboost screens came out. for the price of poor colors unfortunately, so i'm really looking forward to this upgrade as it seems to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## finalheaven

cool


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates*
> 
> In.
> 
> Getting mine in the mail today, Ill add some pics as soon as I can!


Awesome!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thanks for getting this club rolling and give a place for owners to discuss thier monitors.
> 
> OP looks great.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Look forward to picking one up as soon as it's available here in Canada. Thanks for putting the club together.


Yep! Be sure to post some links for Canadian resellers for the OP!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireradeon*
> 
> Here i am. Monitor is good. Only IPS glow (not much and only in the right bottom angle) but not annoying me.


Make sure you tone the brightness down and/or calibrate a bit. Brightness 'sweet spot' is between 25-30% for these, it seems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> Availibility in Europe:
> 
> Germany - Alternate.de - direct link to product page
> The Netherlands - Coolblue.nl - direct link to product page


Awesome, will add these to the OP shortly! Thanks!









Getting into work soon, will have an automated Google form up for everyone later today; might be a bit on the busy side in the next few hours but should get some time later on in the day to add stuff, and tomorrow as well.


----------



## finalheaven

Should the admins possibly close the other thread? or will we have two separate running threads now?

Also post the lowerclocking 120hz at desktop info! that was invaluable!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Should the admins possibly close the other thread? or will we have two separate running threads now?
> 
> Also post the lowerclocking 120hz at desktop info! that was invaluable!


Not yet. It's giving non owners a place to chat about this monitor which is not the same here as an owners thread. Will close discussion thread at some point though. If your an owner you want to be here.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not yet. It's giving non owners a place to chat about this monitor which is not the same here as an owners thread. Will close discussion thread at some point though. If your an owner you want to be here.


I always wondered.
Why can't you merge the topics into one instead of locking older topics?
The locked topics will die and the information there will be mostly lost.


----------



## fireradeon

Hello guys.... here my Acer with TFT central settings:


upload immagini

A little IPS Glow on the right corners but no problem with that, the cam enhances it.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireradeon*
> 
> Hello guys.... here my Acer with TFT central settings:
> 
> 
> upload immagini gratis
> 
> A little IPS Glow on the right corners but no problem with that, the cam enhances it.


my god i didn't even notice the glow until i focused on it... you got a nearly perfect monitor!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I always wondered.
> Why can't you merge the topics into one instead of locking older topics?
> The locked topics will die and the information there will be mostly lost.


With 100+ pages of "can't wait for this monitor to come out" and posts guessing what it's going to be like. That's worse.

I have full confidence in our current thread starter to bring all relevant info to the OP for easy reference.


----------



## fireradeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> my god i didn't even notice the glow until i focused on it... you got a nearly perfect monitor!


Look up, the foto i posted now. The first one was wrong... the cam take it too dark and false the rusult.

Now you notice it on the right corners.... you see it during normal use, but it doesn't really disturbing.

It' important to set the cam correctly because your cam always take more light and enhances it. The human eye is different from a camera lens.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> With 100+ pages of "can't wait for this monitor to come out" and posts guessing what it's going to be like. That's worse.
> 
> I have full confidence in our current thread starter to bring all relevant info to the OP for easy reference.


I get your point.
but the last pages of those threads usually contain first impressions (lots of em).


----------



## BuzzinDSM

I've noticed that some of those talking about IPS glow are taking the pictures in complete darkness. I wonder how it shows up during normal light conditions? I don't ever remember using my PC when it's pitch black in the room.

Yesterday I spent about an hour playing Dying Light and everything ran perfect. I spent another hour doing other things on the PC and am so happy I bought this monitor. My only small issue is that with 1440 font is so small but I knew that going in and has nothing to do with this monitor.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Mine arrives tomorrow, I am driving my wife up the damn wall!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzzinDSM*
> 
> I've noticed that some of those talking about IPS glow are taking the pictures in complete darkness. I wonder how it shows up during normal light conditions? I don't ever remember using my PC when it's pitch black in the room.
> 
> Yesterday I spent about an hour playing Dying Light and everything ran perfect. I spent another hour doing other things on the PC and am so happy I bought this monitor. My only small issue is that with 1440 font is so small but I knew that going in and has nothing to do with this monitor.


They need to adjust the camera exposure to the proper level to capture the IPS glow, along with a few other things. I thought I was capturing IPS glow with pictures on my Overlord, then I had a photographer walk me through adjusting my camera as best as possible. Took the next photo, and it was actually very little true glow.

I don't camera well, so this was a revelation to me.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Mine arrives tomorrow, I am driving my wife up the damn wall!
> *They need to adjust the camera exposure to the proper level to capture the IPS glow*, along with a few other things. I thought I was capturing IPS glow with pictures on my Overlord, then I had a photographer walk me through adjusting my camera as best as possible. Took the next photo, and it was actually very little true glow.
> 
> I don't camera well, so this was a revelation to me.


Precisely...that, and proper monitor calibration go a long way in alleviating concerns around excessive lightbleed; there is a difference.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I get your point.
> but the last pages of those threads usually contain first impressions (lots of em).


I'm going to do my best to link to all of the relevant threads around any major issues, so I think this thread will serve to eliminate the 'noise' from the other thread and consolidate a lot of the info people are looking for in the OP. It's going to take time, for sure...you have to remember that most of us have had our hands on this monitor for maybe ~48 hours, so there's a lot of stuff to comb through and document.


----------



## No Nrg

Count me in, mine is scheduled for delivery today.


----------



## Praxis123

I received mine last Tuesday but it had several dead pixels. I have since sent it in for exchange and should be receiving the new one tomorrow.


----------



## jcde7ago

Owners List Google form link is up, please fill it out!









I think I need to switch to RTF to embed the results spreadsheet, unless someone knows how to do it in BBC?

EDIT: Nvm, preview doesn't work with BBC and the straight HTML, posting works. I'll tweak the h/w in a few...


----------



## Rhuarc86

Ugh, I know I shouldn't have, but I ordered one anyway. Next Day through Tigerdirect was only $14 for me. In the process of moving, so that's $800 less I get to spend on my new office. Hopefully it will be worth it


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Ugh, I know I shouldn't have, but I ordered one anyway. Next Day through Tigerdirect was only $14 for me. In the process of moving, so that's $800 less I get to spend on my new office. Hopefully it will be worth it


Well worth it, trust me! Please fill out the Owners list form!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Well worth it, trust me! Please fill out the Owners list form!


With monitors rolling in and owners list up this makes it [Official].

Thanks for your contribution to the forum starting the club. Enjoy your 144Hz IPS panels everyone.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> With monitors rolling in and owners list up this makes it [Official].
> 
> Thanks for your contribution to the forum starting the club. Enjoy your 144Hz IPS panels everyone.


Awesome, thanks Arizonian!!!


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Shouldn't the Timestamp be the date of purchase?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> Shouldn't the Timestamp be the date of purchase?


The timestamp is automatic on Google forms; it's just for tracking when the form was filled out. I could make a "Purchase date?" section, but i'm not sure if that really matters much for the purposes of the club. Getting the member names + # of monitors + dead pixel + additional defects info is perfectly sufficient info, imo. I don't want to get into people posting their "order date" vs. "ship date" vs. "arrival date" vs. "I RMA'd my original one and got a new one date," etc.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> my god i didn't even notice the glow until i focused on it... you got a nearly perfect monitor!


He calibrated it correctly, and didn't take the picture with an IPhone.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Should the admins possibly close the other thread? or will we have two separate running threads now?
> 
> Also post the lowerclocking 120hz at desktop info! that was invaluable!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not yet. It's giving non owners a place to chat about this monitor which is not the same here as an owners thread. Will close discussion thread at some point though. If your an owner you want to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I always wondered.
> Why can't you merge the topics into one instead of locking older topics?
> The locked topics will die and the information there will be mostly lost.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> With 100+ pages of "can't wait for this monitor to come out" and posts guessing what it's going to be like. That's worse.
> 
> I have full confidence in our current thread starter to bring all relevant info to the OP for easy reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

1st congrats to jcde7ago for taking on the time consuming task of managing the official thread ... +R








10-20 pages/day that's as fast or faster than the QNIX thread in it's heyday









I 2nd finalhaven's recomm to make an OP header on "How to achieve proper GPU downclocking/power-saving @ the desktop". I'm surprised more new owner's aren't asking about this unless they are just so excited they don't notice it yet?

A couple of us made a separate overclocking thread from the main QNIX thread that a) tried to separate the technical aspects of overclocking for actual owners and addressing the desktop downclocking problem (see my sig) ... because all the "Where is the best place to buy this monitor / who has the best price / wow mine hasn't shipped yet", gets old real fast especially years later. Although it is quite understandable how excited people get about their new tech.

But unfortunately no way to "eliminate" all the "noise"







... Your thread will spend over 50% of it's time (maybe more?) doing this very same thing much like the QNIX thread because one of your main OP header's is "Availability" ...... so you might as well combine the two threads because 1st impressions are 1st impressions which are invaluable to peeps shopping for new tech









In addition or alternatively you could make a sub-header for recommended reading by using the advanced search function ---> user ---> "name" ... like I did *HERE* ... I'm sure you could "refine" it even more, and of course some may get offended because they feel like they were left out, BUT I can't tell you how many times I wished someone had done this for me in other popular threads over the years!









And lastly a very popular OP sub-header would cover the next most popular question which is ... drumroll









*XB270HU vs ROG Swift vs 120Hz QNIX/Cat2B*

You could do this with links or your own "condensed" version which with your skills would be quite helpful









Oh And ... no really ... one more sub-header on "calibration" ... that's it, hope I wasn't too much of a bother


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> 1st congrats to jcde7ago for taking on the time consuming task of managing the official thread ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-20 pages/day that's as fast or faster than the QNIX thread in it's heyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 2nd finalhaven's recomm to make an OP header on "How to achieve proper GPU downclocking/power-saving @ the desktop". I'm surprised more new owner's aren't asking about this unless they are just so excited they don't notice it yet?
> 
> A couple of us made a separate overclocking thread from the main QNIX thread that a) tried to separate the technical aspects of overclocking for actual owners and addressing the desktop downclocking problem (see my sig) ... because all the "Where is the best place to buy this monitor / who has the best price / wow mine hasn't shipped yet", gets old real fast especially years later. Although it is quite understandable how excited people get about their new tech.
> 
> But unfortunately no way to "eliminate" all the "noise"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Your thread will spend over 50% of it's time (maybe more?) doing this very same thing much like the QNIX thread because one of your main OP header's is "Availability" ...... so you might as well combine the two threads because 1st impressions are 1st impressions which are invaluable to peeps shopping for new tech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition or alternatively you could make a sub-header for recommended reading by using the advanced search function ---> user ---> "name" ... like I did *HERE* ... I'm sure you could "refine" it even more, and of course some may get offended because they feel like they were left out, BUT I can't tell you how many times I wished someone had done this for me in other popular threads over the years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly a very popular OP sub-header would cover the next most popular question which is ... drumroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XB270HU vs ROG Swift vs 120Hz QNIX/Cat2B*
> 
> You could do this with links or your own "condensed" version which with your skills would be quite helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh And ... no really ... one more sub-header on "calibration" ... that's it, hope I wasn't too much of a bother


Lol, thanks!!









Yes, as stated in my 2nd or 3rd post in the thread...there's tons of things I plan to headline for the monitor, among them exactly the things you've suggested.









I did point out the downclocking issue in the other thread to finalheaven and many others, so that will go on here....Swift vs. XB270HU will go on here as well, along with calibration suggestions (also pointed out above).

Keep in mind that I pushed the "Submit" button on this thread after 1am last night, went to work at 8am this morning (where I still am, eating now), and Arizonian only just made it official a couple hours ago. The thread will get the proper care it deserves, fret not.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What kind of frames (what games) are you getting with a single 970?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> All in 1440p:
> The Crew - highest settings - 60 FPS (that's the FPS cap in this game)
> Trackmania 2 Valley - highest settings - 110-144 FPS
> Fifa 15 - highest settings - 144 FPS
> Battlefield Hardline - couple of Ultra settings (Texture) mixed with high (Lighting, Terrain) and middle (Effect)+ no AA + SSAO - 70-120 FPS
> 
> IMO the upgrade to 1440p is worth turning down some settings, it still looks better


To expand on this, as I don't have Battlefield Hardline anymore (24 hour return policy at Origin is awesome), I played some Battlefield 4 now. God damn is it smooth. Just killed 6 guys in 6 seconds, all recorded with Shadowplay.

It's also awesome that Shadowplay works to flawlessly with G-Sync. I thought that it might create problems with the variable refresh rate, but it works just fine.

Here are my settings:

I get 120-144 FPS in Locker and 100+ on the more "open" maps.
With 1440p I also feel like no AA is just fine, with 1080p it just looked awful.

Let's not kid ourselves. G-Sync is not WAY better than just 144 Hz. But for me it eliminates the occasional stutters and also the min FPS which feel acceptably smooth for me went from ~95 to ~85 with G-Sync.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> To expand on this, as I don't have Battlefield Hardline anymore (24 hour return policy at Origin is awesome), I played some Battlefield 4 now. God damn is it smooth. Just killed 6 guys in 6 seconds, all recorded with Shadowplay.
> 
> It's also awesome that Shadowplay works to flawlessly with G-Sync. I thought that it might create problems with the variable refresh rate, but it works just fine.
> 
> Here are my settings:
> 
> I get 120-144 FPS in Locker and 100+ on the more "open" maps.
> With 1440p I also feel like no AA is just fine, with 1080p it just looked awful.
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves. *G-Sync is not WAY better than just 144 Hz*. But for me *it eliminates the occasional stutters and also the min FPS which feel acceptably smooth* for me went from ~95 to ~85 with G-Sync.


That is the entire point of G-Sync...









They are not mutually exclusive, obviously...but 144hz is a higher refresh rate which inherently causes perceptible smoothness in gameplay because...well...there's more frames being rendered...whereas G-Sync's function is to line up the rendering of those frames by your GPU(s) to be in sync with the refresh rate of your display, no matter the variance. 144hz will not in itself eliminate screen tearing or reduce/remove stuttering, simply because you can still have frame variance between the GPU and display.

The effects of G-Sync are quite measurable, and together with 144hz makes for arguably the smoothest gameplay experience available; it also really helps to take away those arguments against SLI causing micro-stuttering because...it basically eliminates it.

Here's a really well done video by PCPer on G-Sync (and FreeSync):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkrJU5d2RfA


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> (...)
> 
> For me this monitor was really worth it's price (680€). I'm gonna buy the 5 year Acer warranty expension, I plan to use it many years as I don't see any 4k IPS @144hz anytime soon (+under 1000€)


May I ask where in Europe you bought the monitor for that price?


----------



## Raxus

http://www.pcm.com/p/Acer-Monitors/product~dpno~13454290~pdp.jagghdd?src=search

PCM has it for $763

Looks like it might be a special order though


----------



## michaelius

Sweclockers also have good detailed review

http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/20186-acer-xb270hu-predator-ips-baserad-gamingskarm-i-144-hz-med-nvidia-g-sync


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> May I ask where in Europe you bought the monitor for that price?


760,94€ on Alternate.de incl. Shipping - 18€ Qipu - 60€ discount by Alternate because of light BLB on the bottom right corner -> ~680€


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> 760,94€ on Alternate.de incl. Shipping - 18€ Qipu - 60€ discount by Alternate because of light BLB on the bottom right corner -> ~680€


Thanks! Great price for a great monitor!


----------



## bajer29

Just flipping through the settings and I noticed the info display said Max Refresh Rate 60 Hz on Windows Desktop. However, I was getting 140 FPS in Elite Dangerous. I'm guessing this is my GPU throttling the FPS? Gsync is enabled in NVIDIA control panel. Will the Max Refresh Rate change in-game to 144 Hz?

Sorry if this has already been discussed :X

EDIT: Answered my own question. Nothing to see here


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Just flipping through the settings and I noticed the info display said Max Refresh Rate 60 Hz on Windows Desktop. However, I was getting 140 FPS in Elite Dangerous. I'm guessing this is my GPU throttling the FPS? Gsync is enabled in NVIDIA control panel. Will the Max Refresh Rate change in-game to 144 Hz?
> 
> Sorry if this has already been discussed :X


Your windows desktop is set to 60hz. Change that in your display properties if you like.

Elite dangerous is probably set to 144hz.


----------



## bajer29

Yeah, I jumped the gun and posted the question before testing it. It does jump to 144 in game. However, I noticed that it sticks at 60 Hz in Borderlands: The Pre-sequel even after setting FPS Limit to unlimited.

I'm guessing it has something to do with NVIDIA control panel settings. I'm new to NVIDIA, so it will take some getting used to.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Yeah, I jumped the gun and posted the question before testing it. It does jump to 144 in game. However, I noticed that it sticks at 60 Hz in Borderlands: The Pre-sequel even after setting FPS Limit to unlimited.
> 
> I'm guessing it has something to do with NVIDIA control panel settings. I'm new to NVIDIA, so it will take some getting used to.


Could be the game too.


----------



## jcde7ago

Got my 10ft. DisplayPort cable from Amazon this evening...finally able to connect my 3rd monitor for 144hz Surround! Just need to calibrate it (left one) now...











I'm also working on an "FAQ" section to add to the OP; should answer some general questions about the XB270HU, and will tie in to the separate sections i'll have on monitor calibrating + the benefits of G-Sync, 144hz, etc...i'll probably need help from Swift owners for a "Versus" section, since i've never owned the Swift.









I'm looking at the members list so far, and i'm actually surprised that most people have gotten pixel-perfect monitors, for the most part, and mostly minimal lightbleed....


----------



## finalheaven

i'm refraining from putting my name up on the list. will do it tomorrow. can you edit after you put your name down?


----------



## jcde7ago

Added sections:

- Guides
- FAQs

- Added additional links and re-arranged a bunch of stuff with the existing sections.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> i'm refraining from putting my name up on the list. will do it tomorrow. can you edit after you put your name down?


Nope, not at the moment; PM me if you make a mistake/need to correct.


----------



## jcde7ago

Calibration done on all 3 XB270HUs - wanted to see what 2.2 Gamma, 50 Contrast and 50/50/50 RGB across all monitors looked like with a quick Spyder4Pro pass without using dispcal+argyll...pretty consistent!


----------



## The Prodigy

Got mine in







don't see any defects or dead/stuck pixels as of yet.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Prodigy*
> 
> Got mine in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't see any defects or dead/stuck pixels as of yet.


Woohoo! Please fill out the list form in the OP!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Calibration done on all 3 XB270HUs - wanted to see what 2.2 Gamma, 50 Contrast and 50/50/50 RGB across all monitors looked like with a quick Spyder4Pro pass without using dispcal+argyll...pretty consistent!


that looks beautiful...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> that looks beautiful...


I agree....beautiful!


----------



## Spiriva

Is there anyone who did an upgrade from the asus swift monitor to this one ? If so could you write some about what you think ?

I got the asus swift one, but ofc now im looking at the predator one with IPS







the screen is not yet out in Sweden, i think it said it will arrive to most shops next week.


----------



## Rikuo

playing around with dispcalgui atm. I have no freaking clue what i'm doing.

I'll probably post a picture of the result chart & hopefully someone can tell me if i did it correctly xD





Current calibration response:
Black level = 0.1233 cd/m^2
50% level = 29.83 cd/m^2
White level = 135.36 cd/m^2
Aprox. gamma = 2.18
Contrast ratio = 1098:1
White chromaticity coordinates 0.3141, 0.3291
White Correlated Color Temperature = 6429K, DE 2K to locus = 3.8
White Correlated Daylight Temperature = 6430K, DE 2K to locus = 1.0
White Visual Color Temperature = 6299K, DE 2K to locus = 3.6
White Visual Daylight Temperature = 6463K, DE 2K to locus = 1.0

Does this look correct?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> that looks beautiful...


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I agree....beautiful!












Created and added a quick table matching up the RoG Swift vs the XB270HU. Also gave a short and sweet description; keeping it as a clickable spoiler, so that people actually have to click to read it and can't miss it.









Hopefully, that's helpful....open to suggestions of course!


----------



## Swolern

How are you guys calibration results going? Do you notice a dramatic difference? Its looks to me out of the box calibration is not the best with this monitor. Going to need to pick up a calibration tool.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Got my 10ft. DisplayPort cable from Amazon this evening...finally able to connect my 3rd monitor for 144hz Surround! Just need to calibrate it (left one) now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also working on an "FAQ" section to add to the OP; should answer some general questions about the XB270HU, and will tie in to the separate sections i'll have on monitor calibrating + the benefits of G-Sync, 144hz, etc...i'll probably need help from Swift owners for a "Versus" section, since i've never owned the Swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the members list so far, and i'm actually surprised that most people have gotten pixel-perfect monitors, for the most part, and mostly minimal lightbleed....


Y U NO Portrait?


----------



## Naennon

just take the tft central ICC
done that and it looks pretty nice

got some light blb bottom right corner but it is ok after calibrating the screen


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Created and added a quick table matching up the RoG Swift vs the XB270HU. Also gave a short and sweet description; keeping it as a clickable spoiler, so that people actually have to click to read it and can't miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, that's helpful....open to suggestions of course!


Thanks for your work with this owner's thread. I'd like to suggest that you also include in the comparison table that
1. The swift supports Nvidia 3D vision while the XB270HU does not.
2. The swift ULMB works at 120Hz while the XB270HU works at 100Hz.

ETA: The specs for your new rig is absolutely sick! I am very, very jelly  Please post pics when it is done.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Thanks for your work with this owner's thread. I'd like to suggest that you also include in the comparison table that
> 1. The swift supports Nvidia 3D vision while the XB270HU does not.
> 2. The swift ULMB works at 120Hz while the XB270HU works at 100Hz.
> 
> ETA: The specs for your new rig is absolutely sick! I am very, very jelly  Please post pics when it is done.


Yeah, I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## bajer29

Just thought I'd let everyone know how crappy Newegg "packaged" the monitor. It could have been much worse... but why is it so difficult to send it out in another box like Acer did?

Luckily there was no physical damage to the monitor itself.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## No Nrg

I got mine and set it up yesterday. Came packed in a big box with plenty of packing material. Hats off to you Acer for not shipping it in just the retail box.









I calibrated it using TFTCentral's settings and icc profile. Ran all the pixel screen tests and have zero dead or stuck pixels, basically pixel perfect.

I have the screen running at 25% brightness and have almost non-existent backlight bleed using a black background. The panel is basically flawless.

This screen blows me away, it's simply the best picture I've seen on a computer monitor. G-sync is really a eye opening experience, I don't think I could ever go back.


----------



## fireradeon

Guys i wanna ask you a question: what is the maximum length of displayport cable that can manage 1440p and 144hz without issues? Because with the 5mt cable, I got artifacts on images or monitor has problems to find the source (the image blink). With 1.5mt cable no issues and with 3mt cable, twice gave me the problem like the 5mt one, except for the image blink (now i changed the displayport on GTX 980 and it's ok with 3mt).

Have you any suggestions?


----------



## dubldwn

*Dead pixels*: NONE

*Stuck Pixels:* NONE

*Backlight bleed at 30% (this looks a little worse than it is):*



If I had never heard of BLB I would never even notice this.

*OOB calibration vs TFT central:* I really like the OOB calibration. Not sure why. I reset it after I loaded the TFT one. Everything is default except brightness. I see no reason to calibrate at this time.

*Brightness*: Lowered to 30, which is plenty on mine.

*Stand/Bezel:* Could do without the red/orange ring. Glossy doesn't bother me. Reasonably sturdy. Does portrait.

*G-sync:* My first experience. I hate tearing. Awesome.

*144Hz:* Cool when it gets up there. Maybe I should get another 980.

*OSD:* Fine. Don't think I'll be using often.

*Multi PC*: I'm using this thing
http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Plated-DisplayPort-Extension/dp/B00L1K1C3M
that another poster suggested for hot swap, and a switch to use the same keyboard/mouse for both. All that works fine.

I'm very happy with my panel. Lucked out. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Mine is on the FedEx truck and should be here in about two hours or so, assuming he arrives at his normal time.

Heard a distant light noise earlier, got excited and jumped up thinking it was him. Nope, wife had just started laundry.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> *G-sync:* My first experience. I hate tearing. Awesome.
> 
> *144Hz:* Cool when it gets up there. Maybe I should get another 980.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## No Nrg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> *Dead pixels*: NONE
> 
> *Stuck Pixels:* NONE
> 
> *Backlight bleed at 30% (this looks a little worse than it is):*
> 
> 
> 
> If I had never heard of BLB I would never even notice this.
> 
> *OOB calibration vs TFT central:* I really like the OOB calibration. Not sure why. I reset it after I loaded the TFT one. Everything is default except brightness. I see no reason to calibrate at this time.
> 
> *Brightness*: Lowered to 30, which is plenty on mine.
> 
> *Stand/Bezel:* Could do without the red/orange ring. Glossy doesn't bother me. Reasonably sturdy. Does portrait.
> 
> *G-sync:* My first experience. I hate tearing. Awesome.
> 
> *144Hz:* Cool when it gets up there. Maybe I should get another 980.
> 
> *OSD:* Fine. Don't think I'll be using often.
> 
> *Multi PC*: I'm using this thing
> http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Plated-DisplayPort-Extension/dp/B00L1K1C3M
> that another poster suggested for hot swap, and a switch to use the same keyboard/mouse for both. All that works fine.
> 
> I'm very happy with my panel. Lucked out. Definitely a keeper.


I noticed the TFT calibration added a bit more red to the color and lowered the cool blue hue, ends up with more natural skin tones and such. I kept it myself, but I think in the end it comes down to personal preference.

G-Sync is amazing, I could never go back to V-sync/tearing. Was my first experience too.

I had mine set to 34 brightness when I set it up during the day. Went back to use it when my room was dark and the white google page seared my eyeballs. I pushed it down to 25 and it was much more comfortable.

I need another 980 as well before a can hit 144Hz, older games look awesome though when they get up there.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Thanks for your work with this owner's thread. I'd like to suggest that you also include in the comparison table that
> 1. The swift supports Nvidia 3D vision while the XB270HU does not.
> 2. The swift ULMB works at 120Hz while the XB270HU works at 100Hz.
> 
> ETA: The specs for your new rig is absolutely sick! I am very, very jelly  Please post pics when it is done.


Cool, I will get these added to the comparison table shortly. I did mention in the FAQ though that the XB270HU does not support 3D Vision...forgot about ULMB @ 120hz on the Swift.









And thanks for the words on the build! SMA8 is on a FedEx truck for delivery...stayed home to work remote to make sure I didn't miss it! Going to be a busy, busy weekend for me finishing up the build...if I drop off the face of this thread for all of a sudden...you guys will know why!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> *Dead pixels*: NONE
> 
> *Stuck Pixels:* NONE
> 
> *Backlight bleed at 30% (this looks a little worse than it is):*
> 
> 
> 
> If I had never heard of BLB I would never even notice this.
> 
> *OOB calibration vs TFT central:* I really like the OOB calibration. Not sure why. I reset it after I loaded the TFT one. Everything is default except brightness. I see no reason to calibrate at this time.
> 
> *Brightness*: Lowered to 30, which is plenty on mine.
> 
> *Stand/Bezel:* Could do without the red/orange ring. Glossy doesn't bother me. Reasonably sturdy. Does portrait.
> 
> *G-sync:* My first experience. I hate tearing. Awesome.
> 
> *144Hz:* Cool when it gets up there. Maybe I should get another 980.
> 
> *OSD:* Fine. Don't think I'll be using often.
> 
> *Multi PC*: I'm using this thing
> http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Plated-DisplayPort-Extension/dp/B00L1K1C3M
> that another poster suggested for hot swap, and a switch to use the same keyboard/mouse for both. All that works fine.
> 
> I'm very happy with my panel. Lucked out. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> *Dead pixels*: NONE
> 
> *Stuck Pixels:* NONE
> 
> *Backlight bleed at 30% (this looks a little worse than it is):*
> 
> 
> 
> If I had never heard of BLB I would never even notice this.
> 
> *OOB calibration vs TFT central:* I really like the OOB calibration. Not sure why. I reset it after I loaded the TFT one. Everything is default except brightness. I see no reason to calibrate at this time.
> 
> *Brightness*: Lowered to 30, which is plenty on mine.
> 
> *Stand/Bezel:* Could do without the red/orange ring. Glossy doesn't bother me. Reasonably sturdy. Does portrait.
> 
> *G-sync:* My first experience. I hate tearing. Awesome.
> 
> *144Hz:* Cool when it gets up there. Maybe I should get another 980.
> 
> *OSD:* Fine. Don't think I'll be using often.
> 
> *Multi PC*: I'm using this thing
> http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Plated-DisplayPort-Extension/dp/B00L1K1C3M
> that another poster suggested for hot swap, and a switch to use the same keyboard/mouse for both. All that works fine.
> 
> I'm very happy with my panel. Lucked out. Definitely a keeper.


Awesome impressions, thanks for sharing!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Mine is on the FedEx truck and should be here in about two hours or so, assuming he arrives at his normal time.
> 
> Heard a distant light noise earlier, got excited and jumped up thinking it was him. Nope, wife had just started laundry.


Lol, I know that feeling...waiting on the FedEx guy myself today for my SMA8...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Nrg*
> 
> I noticed *the TFT calibration added a bit more red to the color and lowered the cool blue hue*, ends up with more natural skin tones and such. I kept it myself, but I think in the end it comes down to personal preference.
> 
> *G-Sync is amazing, I could never go back to V-sync/tearing. Was my first experience too.*
> 
> I had mine set to 34 brightness when I set it up during the day. Went back to use it when my room was dark and the white google page seared my eyeballs. I pushed it down to 25 and it was much more comfortable.
> 
> I need another 980 as well before a can hit 144Hz, older games look awesome though when they get up there.


Agreed and agreed!

My Spyder4Pro also has a bit more red after calibrating for 'LCD brightness' instead of 'Native brightness' levels, so I ended up going with the TFT suggestions and used 50/45/46 RGB levels since they were pretty much on par...the red only appears to be a touch too much for me at first, but after I got used to it...it definitely ended up looking more balanced .


----------



## 7eleven

OK after two days of use, i can say it's a really good monitor worth the money although it has some glow, in a normal use i dont see the glow unless you focus on it or have a full black screen, but that's uncommon in my usage.

The colours and contraste are really good, watching movie, playing on it or just surfing on the web is an awesome experience with that monitor









oh and it's my third G-Sync, i had ROG Swift and AOC G2460PG before.

And actually i dont feel a significant difference of response time or input lag and I prefer by far this Acer.


----------



## PieceMaker42

I posted this in the other thread, but maybe one of you guys had this issue.

I received my monitor. The red dots are my doing, they show it isn't dead pixels and the line moves in relation to those red pixels depending if I look from the top or bottom.

From Bottom

From top


It was damaged at some point, I believe assembly since the mark is not on the outside(cannot feel it). Acer told me to pound sand since it ain't dead pixels. I am now contacting the supplier (NextWarehouse), but they charge $200 for restocking fees and they may tell me to f off as well. I am really at a loss of what to do.

Is it possible to replace that part of the screen by hand?


----------



## No Nrg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> *FYI: IF YOU'RE USING 144HZ REFRESH RATE ON YOUR DESKTOP VIA NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL, YOUR CARD WILL NOT DOWNCLOCK TO 2D CLOCKS!*
> 
> I noticed this while looking at gaming performance on one monitor with GPU-Z's Sensors tab open, and playing a game on the other; even after exiting games, clocks on my top card in SLI would NOT downclock (this is the card with all displayport adapters connected to it) back to 2D clocks. This obviously causes increased power usage on the desktop if you have the desktop set to 144hz.
> 
> Now, this might be only on multi-monitor setups, but i'm pretty sure that after googling the issue, this is pretty normal for any 120-144hz monitors, whether you're using just 1 monitor or multiple; your card(s) will stay in 3D clocks (not necessarily your max 3D clock, but significantly higher than 2D clocks).
> 
> The solution is to set the "Preferred Refresh Rate" option in Nvidia Control Panel to "Highest Available," and then go into Nvidia Control Panel and set your desktop refresh rate to 60hz manually. When you run 3D apps/games, your refresh rate *WILL* go to 144hz, and then drop back down to 60hz + 2D clocks on the desktop. If you have your desktop set to 144hz, games will run on your max 3D clocks, and when you exit, you will STAY on 3D clocks, albeit lower that your max. Power consumption will still be much more than idle/2D Clocks/60hz desktop.
> 
> Basically, *it's a tradeoff of 144hz smoothness on the desktop on mild 3D clocks = higher desktop/idle power consumption, OR 60hz on the desktop and 2D idle clocks for normal/low desktop power consumption.*
> 
> Surprised this hasn't been brought up yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Running the desktop @ 120hz instead of 144hz allows proper downclocking to 2D clocks/low power states as normal, so run with that + use "Highest available" Preferred refresh rate in NVCP to get around the issue. Hopefully no one misses that extra 24hz much for the desktop.


jcde7ago, I remembered you posted this in the other thread. I made note of it with the intention of making this correction; I noticed though that I'm not experiencing this issue. I checked my GPU usage with GPUZ across all refresh rates and my MSI 980 gaming 4G stayed at the same 983Mhz desktop clock all the way up to 144Hz (I run OC at boost of 1503Mhz in-game). I've been running 144Hz without issue. I'm not running SLI though, maybe that is causing the issue?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieceMaker42*
> 
> I posted this in the other thread, but maybe one of you guys had this issue.
> 
> I received my monitor. The red dots are my doing, they show it isn't dead pixels and the line moves in relation to those red pixels depending if I look from the top or bottom.
> 
> From Bottom
> 
> From top
> 
> 
> It was damaged at some point, I believe assembly since the mark is not on the outside(cannot feel it). Acer told me to pound sand since it ain't dead pixels. I am now contacting the supplier (NextWarehouse), but they charge $200 for restocking fees and they may tell me to f off as well. I am really at a loss of what to do.
> 
> Is it possible to replace that part of the screen by hand?


Yikes! Honestly, I can't offer you any advice as i'm not 100% sure what that issue is....it's still probably too early in the game to know what can/can't be replaced on this monitor, and i'm guessing likely no one is willing to risk their warranties at this point to find out.

I'd keep trying Acer's customer service a couple more times, and see if you can't get connected to someone more helpful/knowledgeable...it might be hard cause, again, this is a brand new product and it's possible that not even their own reps are familiar with it much. Best of luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## No Nrg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieceMaker42*
> 
> I posted this in the other thread, but maybe one of you guys had this issue.
> 
> I received my monitor. The red dots are my doing, they show it isn't dead pixels and the line moves in relation to those red pixels depending if I look from the top or bottom.
> 
> From Bottom
> 
> From top
> 
> 
> It was damaged at some point, I believe assembly since the mark is not on the outside(cannot feel it). Acer told me to pound sand since it ain't dead pixels. I am now contacting the supplier (NextWarehouse), but they charge $200 for restocking fees and they may tell me to f off as well. I am really at a loss of what to do.
> 
> Is it possible to replace that part of the screen by hand?


Dead pixel or not that is a definite defect that you shouldn't have to live with that this price point. I'd call back Acer and try again insisting on exchange or go to NextWarehouse as you said and get them to send you a replacement.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Nrg*
> 
> jcde7ago, I remembered you posted this in the other thread. I made note of it with the intention of making this correction; I noticed though that I'm not experiencing this issue. I checked my GPU usage with GPUZ across all refresh rates and my MSI 980 gaming 4G stayed at the same 983Mhz desktop clock all the way up to 144Hz (I run OC at boost of 1503Mhz in-game). I've been running 144Hz without issue. I'm not running SLI though, maybe that is causing the issue?


Can you clarify what you mean? Want to make sure we don't have anything backwards here.









The issue is that cards will *stay* on 3D clocks on the desktop if you're using 144hz refresh rate forced via Nvidia Control Panel. So, *if your card is staying the same at 983 mhz on the desktop, you are having this issue*, because technically, you want to be down in the 2D clocks/power state area of ~100-200mhz core clock, which consumes significantly less power, while on the desktop. Forcing 144hz refresh rate on the desktop via NVCP does not allow downclocking to 2D states.

Try selecting 120hz refresh rate in NVCP for your monitor, then check GPU-Z while you're idle at the desktop. Your clocks should drop back down to idle, unless you're using a custom bios or MSI has a special bios that changes the power states in their cards, which could very well be the case.


----------



## PieceMaker42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Nrg*
> 
> Dead pixel or not that is a definite defect that you shouldn't have to live with that this price point. I'd call back Acer and try again insisting on exchange or go to NextWarehouse as you said and get them to send you a replacement.


I tried really hard with Acer twice. Second time I got to their Tier 2 support and told me it was not covered, not their fault, etc. etc. Waiting on NextWarehouse to respond, but with them best case looks like a restocking fee.


----------



## No Nrg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Can you clarify what you mean? Want to make sure we don't have anything backwards here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is that cards will *stay* on 3D clocks on the desktop if you're using 144hz refresh rate forced via Nvidia Control Panel. So, *if your card is staying the same at 983 mhz on the desktop, you are having this issue*, because technically, you want to be down in the 2D clocks/power state area of ~100-200mhz core clock, which consumes significantly less power, while on the desktop. Forcing 144hz refresh rate on the desktop via NVCP does not allow downclocking to 2D states.
> 
> Try selecting 120hz refresh rate in NVCP for your monitor, then check GPU-Z while you're idle at the desktop. Your clocks should drop back down to idle, unless you're using a custom bios or MSI has a special bios that changes the power states in their cards, which could very well be the case.


Ah, I see. My card used to run in the 900s on my old 75Hz monitor as well, so I thought this was normal. The Nvidia control panel is set to 144Hz currently with the new monitor. I also have the monitor set to 144Hz in the windows monitor settings. I'll tinker around with it when I get home and let you know if I can get the lower clock. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## No Nrg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieceMaker42*
> 
> I tried really hard with Acer twice. Second time I got to their Tier 2 support and told me it was not covered, not their fault, etc. etc. Waiting on NextWarehouse to respond, but with them best case looks like a restocking fee.


That sucks man. Is it really noticeable when you have a normal desktop up or just with the white background?


----------



## PieceMaker42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Nrg*
> 
> That sucks man. Is it really noticeable when you have a normal desktop up or just with the white background?


Luckily only on solid colors. I would not be that big on it if it wasn't a $800 monitor that I plan on reselling eventually.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Nrg*
> 
> Ah, I see. My card used to run in the 900s on my old 75Hz monitor as well, so I thought this was normal. The Nvidia control panel is set to 144Hz currently with the new monitor. I also have the monitor set to 144Hz in the windows monitor settings. I'll tinker around with it when I get home and let you know if I can get the lower clock. Thanks for the clarification


No problem!









Please let us know the results! I know for sure that 60hz and 120hz refresh rates for the desktop selected via NVCP fixes the issue, haven't tried 75hz or otherwise.


----------



## FreeElectron

Where can i buy this monitor with a good warranty (Pixel perfect)?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Where can i buy this monitor with a good warranty (Pixel perfect)?


Keep returning and buying them till you get one seems to be the only option.

EDIT

this is listed on acers page. Could call em and ask.

Customers desiring 100% pixel defect-free Notebooks or LCD Monitors can avail the same at additional charges.
Please contact the nearest Acer Authorized Retailer / Reseller


----------



## jcde7ago

Made changes to the RoG Swift comparison chart in the OP; clarified 3D Vision support + ULMB refresh rates, re-arranged ordering of some stuff.

Putting together some basic calibration suggestions/links; hope to have this up sooner than later this weekend. At this point, with how new this monitor is...outside of the very detailed benchmarks at TFTC, this thread and the discussion thread are probably the largest compendiums of information on this monitor right now.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Please let us know the results! I know for sure that 60hz and 120hz refresh rates for the desktop selected via NVCP fixes the issue, haven't tried 75hz or otherwise.


Alternatively you can use Multi-Display Power Saver in Nvidia Inspector to force 2D clocks, then add excluded executables to engage 3D clocks. I use it on my 144Hz Surround setup and it works great. Multi-monitor setups force 3D clocks, which is what the application was originally developed for, but it works the same for single displays.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> Alternatively you can use Multi-Display Power Saver in Nvidia Inspector to force 2D clocks, then add excluded executables to engage 3D clocks. I use it on my 144Hz Surround setup and it works great. Multi-monitor setups force 3D clocks, which is what the application was originally developed for, but it works the same for single displays.


Yup, I had tried this as well..but it was simply easier to give up ~24hz on the desktop and just go with 120hz in Windows + toggle the "Highest available" refresh rate setting in NVCP so that 144hz is still reached without issues while gaming.


----------



## finalheaven

I think I am almost ready to join the club. One dead pixel which doesn't seem like it'll be fixed (stay black) and IPS glow as well. Waiting till the evening to test IPS glow again before joining.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Alright, so about 10 minutes after my last post the FedEx gal showed up!!

I must say, there is a difference between playing around with G-Sync in a store, and actually sitting down for awhile and playing on it. I absolutely am in love with it, more than I thought I would be with it in my own hands. Played without G-Sync, and then turned it on, played for another while with it on. Then, I turned it off, I lasted about 30 feet in game before it went back on.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I think I am almost ready to join the club. One dead pixel which doesn't seem like it'll be fixed (stay black) and IPS glow as well. Waiting till the evening to test IPS glow again before joining.

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Alright, so about 10 minutes after my last post the FedEx gal showed up!!
> 
> I must say, there is a difference between playing around with G-Sync in a store, and actually sitting down for awhile and playing on it. I absolutely am in love with it, more than I thought I would be with it in my own hands. Played without G-Sync, and then turned it on, played for another while with it on. Then, I turned it off, I lasted about 30 feet in game before it went back on.


Yup, absolutely. I will never own another display for gaming again that isn't IPS + 144hz + G-Sync. G-Sync and 144hz, while amazing separately...are pretty much inseparable once you've had the combined experience they both bring to gaming...it literally is 'game-changing' in every sense of the phrase...i've done nothing but replay countless games and it feels different playing each one than when I first played them.

Congrats on getting yours in!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Keep returning and buying them till you get one seems to be the only option.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> this is listed on acers page. Could call em and ask.
> 
> Customers desiring 100% pixel defect-free Notebooks or LCD Monitors can avail the same at additional charges.
> Please contact the nearest Acer Authorized Retailer / Reseller


Thanks for the info, are there any other options?


----------



## Raxus

I dont see the black level/glow/bleed issues.

Im used to ips screens though.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Thanks for the info, are there any other options?


Considering Acer is letting them out of the factory with bad pixels. Not that I can think of.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Considering Acer is letting them out of the factory with bad pixels. Not that I can think of.


Too many incidents of dead pixels, only if Asus would hurry up with their 120hz IPS Swift. The glow on mine is actually distracting me to the point where I want to set it on fire. If I set the brightness to 1 I still see yellow, it really pisses me off.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Too many incidents of dead pixels, only if Asus would hurry up with their 120hz IPS Swift. The glow on mine is actually distracting me to the point where I want to set it on fire. If I set the brightness to 1 I still see yellow, it really pisses me off.


Out of the two monitors that I have tried, both of them had 1 dead pixel each. But I agree that that IPS glow or backlight bleed is more distracting and evidently more noticeable compared to a single dead pixel. The second one has less IPS glow so at least I have that going.


----------



## HammerStrike

So, I got mine today. Hooked it up, only to find the below:





Also, to the bottom left of the "blotch" there is a noticeable amount of BLB, or what would normally be noticeable if it were not for the blotch consuming 100% of your focus. FYI, brightness is set at 25%.

The pixels are not stuck in the color - for instance, if you put a white background over it its barely noticeable - it's just like the colors are shifted several shades lighter then they should be.

Totally bummed - was looking forward to spending the weekend with this. I had an iRun 27" 1440p IPS (Korean import) for the last few years and it had served me well up until January, when either a circuit or an LED array blew, and half the screen went dark. The XB270HU had just been announced, and I have an old Acer 22" 1680x1050 LCD lying around, so I decided to use that until this finally got released. Its hard to remember how bad LCD's were (particularly cheap LCD's, which this is) until you're forced to go back and use one for a few months. I guess I am resigned to going back to my Sharp Elite PRO-60X5FD 60" 1080p Backlit Local Dimming LED for the next month...

I got this through Newegg, and am testy that I have to pay to ship the defective panel back. Anyone have any experience getting them to provide a pre-paid label?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Too many incidents of dead pixels, only if Asus would hurry up with their 120hz IPS Swift. The glow on mine is actually distracting me to the point where I want to set it on fire. If I set the brightness to 1 I still see yellow, it really pisses me off.


Too bad it's freesync.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Out of the two monitors that I have tried, both of them had 1 dead pixel each. But I agree that that IPS glow or backlight bleed is more distracting and evidently more noticeable compared to a single dead pixel. The second one has less IPS glow so at least I have that going.


I guess I got lucky with having no dead pixels.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I guess I got lucky with having no dead pixels.


seems like most with no dead pixels stopped posting lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HammerStrike*
> 
> So, I got mine today. Hooked it up, only to find the below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to the bottom left of the "blotch" there is a noticeable amount of BLB, or what would normally be noticeable if it were not for the blotch consuming 100% of your focus. FYI, brightness is set at 25%.
> 
> The pixels are not stuck in the color - for instance, if you put a white background over it its barely noticeable - it's just like the colors are shifted several shades lighter then they should be.
> 
> Totally bummed - was looking forward to spending the weekend with this. I had an iRun 27" 1440p IPS (Korean import) for the last few years and it had served me well up until January, when either a circuit or an LED array blew, and half the screen went dark. The XB270HU had just been announced, and I have an old Acer 22" 1680x1050 LCD lying around, so I decided to use that until this finally got released. Its hard to remember how bad LCD's were (particularly cheap LCD's, which this is) until you're forced to go back and use one for a few months. I guess I am resigned to going back to my Sharp Elite PRO-60X5FD 60" 1080p Backlit Local Dimming LED for the next month...
> 
> I got this through Newegg, and am testy that I have to pay to ship the defective panel back. Anyone have any experience getting them to provide a pre-paid label?


That really sucks brother, call Newegg, they will take care of you.


----------



## fireradeon

Guys no one answer. What is the maximum length of displayport cable that can manage 1440p and 144hz without issues? Because with the 5mt cable, I got artifacts on images or monitor has problems to find the source (the image blink).


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireradeon*
> 
> Guys no one answer. What is the maximum length of displayport cable that can manage 1440p and 144hz without issues? Because with the 5mt cable, I got artifacts on images or monitor has problems to find the source (the image blink).


3 meters or 15 feet is the max.

edit: lol my math skills failed me. Others have reported 5m (15 feet) working for them, maybe you simply have a slightly bad cable.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HammerStrike*
> 
> I got this through Newegg, and am testy that I have to pay to ship the defective panel back. Anyone have any experience getting them to provide a pre-paid label?


If you open a live chat with them, they'll get you a return label. They do it for me regularly, and I'm not a premiere member or anything.


----------



## krel

Got my three monitors today. One is perfect, one has dead pixels (including in the middle of the screen, yuk) and one has a dead pixel plus a few of those dirt-like smears. Replacement started with the Egg, at least there was no hassle getting the return started, but rather disappointing to get bad panels.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Too many incidents of dead pixels, only if Asus would hurry up with their 120hz IPS Swift. The glow on mine is actually distracting me to the point where I want to set it on fire. If I set the brightness to 1 I still see yellow, it really pisses me off.


For reference, this is mine at 1% brightness:


----------



## HyperMatrix

This Canadian site just popped up saying the monitor is available for purchase. I'm waiting for my local store to carry it but you can't beat the price. Comes to around $670 USD.

http://sohodiffusion.com/prod/23780/ACER-27IN-XB270HU-LED-LCD-16-9-4-ms-2560-x-1440.html


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> This Canadian site just popped up saying the monitor is available for purchase. I'm waiting for my local store to carry it but you can't beat the price. Comes to around $670 USD.
> 
> http://sohodiffusion.com/prod/23780/ACER-27IN-XB270HU-LED-LCD-16-9-4-ms-2560-x-1440.html


Better check their return policy to make sure you can deal with dead pixels/smudges.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> This Canadian site just popped up saying the monitor is available for purchase. I'm waiting for my local store to carry it but you can't beat the price. Comes to around $670 USD.
> 
> http://sohodiffusion.com/prod/23780/ACER-27IN-XB270HU-LED-LCD-16-9-4-ms-2560-x-1440.html


That place apparently has horrid reviews - even much worse than Tiger Direct's poor reviews. Just a warning for any crazy Americans considering the cross-border purchase. People have reported them ignoring their own policies to refuse returns on defective electronics.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Got my three monitors today. One is perfect, one has dead pixels (including in the middle of the screen, yuk) and one has a dead pixel plus a few of those dirt-like smears. Replacement started with the Egg, at least there was no hassle getting the return started, but rather disappointing to get bad panels.


do they make you pay for return shipping? do they waive the restocking fee? i was told you need to have newegg premier in order for them to waive the restocking fee.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> do they make you pay for return shipping? do they waive the restocking fee? i was told you need to have newegg premier in order for them to waive the restocking fee.


I signed up for premier when I bought them. It was cheaper to do that and get the free three day shipping than to just pay for the shipping. They are covering it all.


----------



## 7eleven

guys i saw that in the manual, can you do this?

mine doesn't seem to turn...


----------



## DRen72

Mine turns. Just a bit stiff being new I guess.


----------



## 7eleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Mine turns. Just a bit stiff being new I guess.


yea? at the red circle level?


----------



## jcde7ago

Looking at the Owners List so far....only 3/30 owners (10%) have dead pixels...that is pretty good so far, given it's still early in the game...i'm sure there are a lot of people who haven't been signing up for the list, though, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

Have any of you guys with three of these things loaded up any games in Surround? I'm curious as to how three high end cards would handle these guys. Either 980s or Titan Xs.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Looking at the Owners List so far....only 3/30 owners (10%) have dead pixels...that is pretty good so far, given it's still early in the game...i'm sure there are a lot of people who haven't been signing up for the list, though, so take it with a grain of salt.


I'm not on the list yet, but two of my three monitors had bad screens and are being replaced.


----------



## HammerStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> If you open a live chat with them, they'll get you a return label. They do it for me regularly, and I'm not a premiere member or anything.


Thanks - I sent them an email yesterday and they provided a pre-paid label. +1 for the Egg.


----------



## Raxus

Looks like i spoke to soon. Appears to be 1 dead pixel or maybe a piece of dirt at the very edge of the upper left corner of the screen. I'm not sure its worth RMA over though since the screen is otherwise flawless. Thoughts?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Looks like i spoke to soon. Appears to be 1 dead pixel or maybe a piece of dirt at the very edge of the upper right corner of the screen. I'm not sure its worth RMA over though since the screen is otherwise flawless. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's what my "dead pixel" looks like. I don't notice it much since it's pretty close the the right corner of the screen. I'm keeping mine as-is.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> That's what my "dead pixel" looks like. I don't notice it much since it's pretty close the the right corner of the screen. I'm keeping mine as-is.


I also got like $100 off, which I would most certainly lose if I RMA it since newegg doesn't have them in stock. I would get a refund then have to rebuy it.


----------



## No Nrg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know the results! I know for sure that 60hz and 120hz refresh rates for the desktop selected via NVCP fixes the issue, haven't tried 75hz or otherwise.


So I switched the global 3D settings preferred refresh rate to "highest available" and changed the refresh rate to 120Hz in the monitor settings. Desktop GPU clock now sits between 200-300Mhz. Good drop from the 900+ I was seeing.


----------



## bajer29

Weird, I can only get games to run at 144Hz if I set the refresh rate to 144Hz in the 3D Settings Manager. The monitor no longer automatically sets G-Sync in game. Anyone experiencing this?

EDIT: I have the global settings and game settings in NCP to use G-Sync in the vertical sync options.


----------



## BaronOvHell

My dead pixel looks the same Raxus. I'm keeping it... I don't want to risk getting a worse panel and honestly I think I'll get used to it. It looks like a piece of dust.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Weird, I can only get games to run at 144Hz if I set the refresh rate to 144Hz in the 3D Settings Manager. The monitor no longer automatically sets G-Sync in game. Anyone experiencing this?
> 
> EDIT: I have the global settings and game settings in NCP to use G-Sync in the vertical sync options.


Make sure the game is in FULLSCREEN mode, gsync does not work in windowed or borderless.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaronOvHell*
> 
> My dead pixel looks the same Raxus. I'm keeping it... I don't want to risk getting a worse panel and honestly I think I'll get used to it. It looks like a piece of dust.


I'm thinking its not worth the RMA hassle and $100.

Screen really is flawless otherwise.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Nrg*
> 
> So I switched the global 3D settings preferred refresh rate to "highest available" and changed the refresh rate to 120Hz in the monitor settings. Desktop GPU clock now sits between 200-300Mhz. Good drop from the 900+ I was seeing.


Awesome, that's exactly what you want! Glad it helped.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I also got like $100 off, which I would most certainly lose if I RMA it since newegg doesn't have them in stock. I would get a refund then have to rebuy it.


Exactly this...it's high enough where my browser border is going to always cover it when surfing the web, won't be noticeable in movies either unless it's a very full-light scene, and I doubt i'd notice that in gaming....if you asked me before any promo codes were valid if I would take a single dead pixel on all 3 of mine for $300 off for them, i'd have said yes, assuming they were in the same location as yours....


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Awesome, that's exactly what you want! Glad it helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly this...it's high enough where my browser border is going to always cover it when surfing the web, won't be noticeable in movies either unless it's a very full-light scene, and I doubt i'd notice that in gaming....if you asked me before any promo codes were valid if I would take a single dead pixel on all 3 of mine for $300 off for them, i'd have said yes, assuming they were in the same location as yours....


Here's a picture of it with the browser up for better reference. Just over the e. Yes it's absolutely impossible to see in games. It took me four days to even notice it after dead pixel checking quite a bit.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Here's a picture of it with the browser up for better reference. Just over the e


As someone with OCD, gotta be honest...i'd be pretty bothered by that, but would easily circumvent it by just switching to a dark/black Chrome theme instead. Lol.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> As someone with OCD, gotta be honest...i'd be pretty bothered by that, but would easily circumvent it by just switching to a dark/black Chrome theme instead. Lol.


Good call


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Good call


----------



## Swolern

Jcde have you tried out ULMB mode? When I try it the fps won't lock at the desired Hz. When set to 100hz and use Vsync or Adaptive Vsync, it always goes above 100fps and won't lock to Hz. Probably just early Titan X driver bug.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Looks like i spoke to soon. Appears to be 1 dead pixel or maybe a piece of dirt at the very edge of the upper right corner of the screen. I'm not sure its worth RMA over though since the screen is otherwise flawless. Thoughts?


I definitely don't think RMA is worth it for pixels... they don't ruin things practically... only lightbleed does.

With that said, i got lucky as my dead pixel disappeared/fixed somehow. Now i have a 0 bad pixels.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I definitely don't think RMA is worth it for pixels... they don't ruin things practically... only lightbleed does.
> 
> With that said, i got lucky as my dead pixel disappeared/fixed somehow. Now i have a 0 bad pixels.


My rule of thumb for my incoming monitor is I'm only exchanging it if there are 3 or more dead pixels, and only if one is of those is towards the center of the screen. 1 pixel on the corner isn't perfect, but I'd keep it purely on the grounds that there's no guarantee you'll get a perfect monitor even after an exchange or two.

Raxus, you try to see if the pixel could be massaged out or fixed otherwise?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Jcde have you tried out ULMB mode? When I try it the fps won't lock at the desired Hz. When set to 100hz and use Vsync or Adaptive Vsync, it always goes above 100fps and won't lock to Hz. Probably just early Titan X driver bug.


Have not tried out ULMB extensively yet to notice that, do you have the "preferred refresh rate" setting in NVCP forced to "highest available" or "application controlled?"


----------



## finalheaven

I'm tempted to buy some sort of calibration software... but seems like its not worth it for one monitor. wish i had a friend nearby who had one.









i also decided to give up on that other thread. hopefully that thread will eventually die.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> My rule of thumb for my incoming monitor is I'm only exchanging it if there are 3 or more dead pixels, and only if one is of those is towards the center of the screen. 1 pixel on the corner isn't perfect, but I'd keep it purely on the grounds that there's no guarantee you'll get a perfect monitor even after an exchange or two.
> 
> Raxus, you try to see if the pixel could be massaged out or fixed otherwise?


It's either straight DEAD or a piece of dirt, massaging it probably won't work. May give it a go if I can ever see it again thanks to a dark browser lol.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'm tempted to buy some sort of calibration software... but seems like its not worth it for one monitor. wish i had a friend nearby who had one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i also decided to give up on that other thread. hopefully that thread will eventually die*.


Lol, it's all good...if people want to continue using that other thread, by all means...awesome! That's not going to influence what I do with this thread in terms of updating + posting information + trying to answer people's questions.









Also, I used TFT's .icc profile on one of mine and compared them to my S4P calibration, and it was actually really good. Won't be a one-for-one fit for all panels, but there's a good chance that it will come out much, much better than trying to eyeball-calibrate your own panel yourself. There really is too much blue and green on these monitors OOB.


----------



## krel

I'd prefer for the other thread to die as well, just because it's easier to find information when it's all in one place and your OP is obviously a more organized place to keep it all together.


----------



## krel

One thing I noticed - on the two panels I returned, between them they had perhaps 6 or 7 bad pixels, plus the dirt smudges on one of them. All the bad pixels, though, were red. Not a black/dead one at all, and no other colors. Couldn't get rid of any of them, I tried the exerciser and rubbing, no luck. Just curious if others have seen mostly red as well.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'm tempted to buy some sort of calibration software... but seems like its not worth it for one monitor. wish i had a friend nearby who had one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also decided to give up on that other thread. hopefully that thread will eventually die.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I'd prefer for the other thread to die as well, just because it's easier to find information when it's all in one place and your OP is obviously a more organized place to keep it all together.


The other thread allows for non-owners & even skeptical but potential owners to discuss this monitor and even compare it to others. If your an owner and want to share your experiences here is the place to be now.

This club allows owners to freely discuss their monitors without debate of other monitor comparisons, g-sync debates, basically anything that distract from just owners sharing their experiences. An active thread starter collecting info to OP is already providing all the info from that other threads questions + answers.

At some point that other thread will come to a close running it's course. This club will remain valid at the very least until the next implementation of Acer's IPS 1440p Gysnc display and / or this is no longer in manufacturing, and then some.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Vanilla Titans in SLI are performing beautifully with this monitor.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The other thread allows for non-owners & even skeptical but potential owners to discuss this monitor and even compare it to others. If your an owner and want to share your experiences here is the place to be now.
> 
> This club allows owners to freely discuss their monitors without debate of other monitor comparisons, g-sync debates, basically anything that distract from just owners sharing their experiences. An active thread starter collecting info to OP is already providing all the info from that other threads questions + answers.
> 
> At some point that other thread will come to a close running it's course. This club will remain valid at the very least until the next implementation of Acer's IPS 1440p Gysnc display and / or this is no longer in manufacturing, and then some.


Agreed!

The other thread can get really noisy + have a lot of the same questions asked over and over again. If i've gotten even just 1 person to read the OP in this thread, then i've done my job...









Most of the information from the other thread has been consolidated in the OP.....and if people want to know first impressions and feedback of these monitors from OCN members, all they have to do is look at the Owners list. I even made that table comparing it to the Swift specifically in the hopes that people will see it and not ask redundant questions.









As always, i'm open to feedback if people think there's vital information missing or that should be pointed out in the OP.


----------



## Asmodian

When I first powered on my XB270HU there was almost no backlight bleed, only the minor IPS glow I was expecting. I was very happy.

However, after several days of use, the backlight bleed increased dramatically. This bothered me as I knew it didn't have to exist and something must have changed. By gripping the frame and flexing it I could improve the backlight bleed a lot which gave me an idea. I assume the backlight bleed occurs because the panel isn't flat.

As a proof of concept I purchased a length of aluminium angle stock and some mini clamps and I managed to improve my backlight bleed really a lot.

It is not exactly high tech or pretty but it is easy to "install" and remove. I need to be careful with the clamping force or it adds some backlight bleed in the middle of the top or bottom edges. It actually doesn't take very much force on the corers to get rid of the backlight bleed.

Anyone else have any good ideas on how to hold the panel flat? In the day time the clamps are a bit distracting. I will need to paint them black if I keep using them. I am considering using epoxy to replace the clamps (only epoxy the center inch or so), that would obviously void my warranty but it might work even better.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> When I first powered on my XB270HU there was almost no backlight bleed, only the minor IPS glow I was expecting. I was very happy.
> 
> However, after several days of use, the backlight bleed increased dramatically. This bothered me as I knew it didn't have to exist and something must have changed. By gripping the frame and flexing it I could improve the backlight bleed a lot which gave me an idea. I assume the backlight bleed occurs because the panel isn't flat.
> 
> As a proof of concept I purchased a length of aluminium angle stock and some mini clamps and I managed to improve my backlight bleed really a lot.
> 
> It is not exactly high tech or pretty but it is easy to "install" and remove. I need to be careful with the clamping force or it adds some backlight bleed in the middle of the top or bottom edges. It actually doesn't take very much force on the corers to get rid of the backlight bleed.
> 
> Anyone else have any good ideas on how to hold the panel flat? In the day time the clamps are a bit distracting. I will need to paint them black if I keep using them. I am considering using epoxy to replace the clamps (only epoxy the center inch or so), that would obviously void my warranty but it might work even better.


Seems useful, but I don't know how practical it will be for most people, or if people's backlight bleeding issues are large enough to warrant that; imo, if I have to clamp my display to have "acceptable" levels of lightbleed, it's going back, and i'm getting something else.

I think it's also too early to come up with solutions like this, not enough people can even snag one of these in stock let alone risk anything that may void their warranty or risk some sort of damage, so i'm not sure how much feedback you're going to get on workarounds for panels with excessive lightbleed yet. I'd expect most people will probably opt to return them instead and play the "perfect panel" lottery if they get a panel with excessive lightbleed.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Cool, I will get these added to the comparison table shortly. I did mention in the FAQ though that the XB270HU does not support 3D Vision...forgot about ULMB @ 120hz on the Swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for the words on the build! SMA8 is on a FedEx truck for delivery...stayed home to work remote to make sure I didn't miss it! Going to be a busy, busy weekend for me finishing up the build...if I drop off the face of this thread for all of a sudden...you guys will know why!


Enjoy your building, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Seems useful, but I don't know how practical it will be for most people, or if people's backlight bleeding issues are large enough to warrant that; imo, if I have to clamp my display to have "acceptable" levels of lightbleed, it's going back, and i'm getting something else.
> 
> I think it's also too early to come up with solutions like this, not enough people can even snag one of these in stock let alone risk anything that may void their warranty or risk some sort of damage, so i'm not sure how much feedback you're going to get on workarounds for panels with excessive lightbleed yet. I'd expect most people will probably opt to return them instead and play the "perfect panel" lottery if they get a panel with excessive lightbleed.


It isn't too early for me! I don't have a panel with excessive lightbleed, I don't think this would work on a panel with excessive lightbleed. The goal wasn't simply "acceptable" levels of lightbleed, it was eliminating it entirely. I didn't quite get there but my screen is much better now, there really is almost no lightbleed at all, the slight edge-lit bleed on my Swift is much more significant than what my XB270HU has now.

Try gently pulling opposite corers (e.g. the top left and bottom right) toward you at the same time to see how it effects the lightbleed.

I agree the clamps are much less than ideal. I think I will epoxy it sooner rather than later so the fix will be mostly invisible, but I wanted the clamps first to see if the idea really worked at all. I will keep it as is for at least a week to make sure it is stable. I might get a steel angle bar to epoxy in place just so it is less likely to slowly flex over time but that would add a lot of weight too.


----------



## Thoth420

I am really having trouble finding anything wrong with the panel I got from Acer US direct. It was packaged well and arrived fast even though it was backordered. 0 Dead Pixels and I ran extensive tests and really hunted for them. The colors indeed pop as expected and with my brightness lowered to 25% there is no backlight bleed and the screen is still plenty bright.

I play alot of Skyrim at 60hz and a few other console ports like South Park so my desktop reso is set to 60hz with G Sync on and I use the NVCP to set 144hz for the games I want to use a higher refresh for.
Only running a single reference 780Ti so I opted to not overwork the card when unnecessary. (downclocking bug)

Now awaiting Pascal GPU and then making the jump to a DDR4 system...aside peripherals and drives this display is the only thing coming along.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> When I first powered on my XB270HU there was almost no backlight bleed, only the minor IPS glow I was expecting. I was very happy.
> 
> However, after several days of use, the backlight bleed increased dramatically. This bothered me as I knew it didn't have to exist and something must have changed. By gripping the frame and flexing it I could improve the backlight bleed a lot which gave me an idea. I assume the backlight bleed occurs because the panel isn't flat.
> 
> As a proof of concept I purchased a length of aluminium angle stock and some mini clamps and I managed to improve my backlight bleed really a lot.
> 
> It is not exactly high tech or pretty but it is easy to "install" and remove. I need to be careful with the clamping force or it adds some backlight bleed in the middle of the top or bottom edges. It actually doesn't take very much force on the corers to get rid of the backlight bleed.
> 
> Anyone else have any good ideas on how to hold the panel flat? In the day time the clamps are a bit distracting. I will need to paint them black if I keep using them. I am considering using epoxy to replace the clamps (only epoxy the center inch or so), that would obviously void my warranty but it might work even better.


strange... backlight started forming a few days later? guess i'll keep an eye out.


----------



## finalheaven

So on http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers Acer has put an ICC profile and .inf drivers for this monitor. date of driver is march 3, 2015. put on front page?

installed the driver but haven't tested the ICC.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> So on http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers Acer has put an ICC profile and .inf drivers for this monitor. date of driver is march 3, 2015. put on front page?
> 
> installed the driver but haven't tested the ICC.


Maybe I am doing it wrong but I could not get the driver to install via the device manager this evening. Not a huge problem but having that xb270hu there as opposed to generic display would be nice.








I have not calibrated with the ICC profile yet just set brighness and stuff by hand for now.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am really having trouble finding anything wrong with the panel I got from Acer US direct. It was packaged well and arrived fast even though it was backordered. 0 Dead Pixels and I ran extensive tests and really hunted for them. The colors indeed pop as expected and with my brightness lowered to 25% there is no backlight bleed and the screen is still plenty bright.
> 
> I play alot of Skyrim at 60hz and a few other console ports like South Park so my desktop reso is set to 60hz with G Sync on and I use the NVCP to set 144hz for the games I want to use a higher refresh for.
> Only running a single reference 780Ti so I opted to not overwork the card when unnecessary. (downclocking bug)
> 
> Now awaiting Pascal GPU and then making the jump to a DDR4 system...aside peripherals and drives this display is the only thing coming along.


Awesome, glad to hear you received what appears to be a perfect panel...welcome to the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> So on http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers Acer has put an ICC profile and .inf drivers for this monitor. date of driver is march 3, 2015. put on front page?
> 
> installed the driver but haven't tested the ICC.


Excellent catch! I will get these added to the OP asap...not going to try the ICC profile as I have mine calibrated, and won't install the .inf driver either, before contacting Acer to see if it's needed at all or already outdated...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Maybe I am doing it wrong but I could not get the driver to install via the device manager this evening. Not a huge problem but having that xb270hu there as opposed to generic display would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not calibrated with the ICC profile yet just set brighness and stuff by hand for now.


you have to force it. Browse computer for driver software go deeper selecting "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer" and then selecting the right one. At least for windows 7 that is. It is an unsigned driver


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Seems useful, but I don't know how practical it will be for most people, or if people's backlight bleeding issues are large enough to warrant that; imo, if I have to clamp my display to have "acceptable" levels of lightbleed, it's going back, and i'm getting something else.
> 
> I think it's also too early to come up with solutions like this, not enough people can even snag one of these in stock let alone risk anything that may void their warranty or risk some sort of damage, so i'm not sure how much feedback you're going to get on workarounds for panels with excessive lightbleed yet. I'd expect most people will probably opt to return them instead and play the "perfect panel" lottery if they get a panel with excessive lightbleed.


----------



## jcde7ago

Section added to OP for Official drivers/icc profiles and direct download link included. Thanks to @finalheaven !









EDIT: Added disclaimer/warning to the drivers section as the current driver, while posted on Acer's official site, is unsigned.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> strange... backlight started forming a few days later? guess i'll keep an eye out.


I think it was simply due to resting out of the box and handling it (adjusting tilt, etc.). I know when I first turned it on it was almost perfect but I think it was already worse (normal based on what I have seen reported so far) by the next night. I wouldn't worry about it changing after the first day or so.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> you have to force it. Browse computer for driver software go deeper selecting "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer" and then selecting the right one. At least for windows 7 that is. It is an unsigned driver


Ah I see thanks. I will probably wait for a signed one. The method I was using worked for every other display I have ever owned and it works perfectly fine as is now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Awesome, glad to hear you received what appears to be a perfect panel...welcome to the club!


Thanks!


----------



## jcde7ago

I bit the bullet and installed the unsigned driver from Acer's site on all 3 monitors - no discernable changes of course outside of Device Manager now seeing each monitor as an "Acer XB270HU."

Driver date is listed as "12.12.2014," which is really interesting as that was quite a ways back...so maybe Acer will put up a corrected driver version from ~March that's actually signed. We'll see.

Here's a pic:



_For anyone who cares to install, do so at your own risk:_

If you're on Windows 8, you'll need to hit Windows key + X to bring up the power user menu > Command Prompt (admin) > enter in command: shutdown /r /o.

That reboots the PC to Advanced Options; from there, select "Troubleshoot" > "Advanced Options" > "Startup Settings." Select the "disable driver signature enforcement" by hitting the F7 key and voila, Windows should reboot and you can now install the .inf (accept the warning and install anyway).

There's really no benefits to this outside of Windows and/or calibration programs no longer seeing these monitors as "Generic" monitors that I can see, so I don't know if it's really worth it to even take the 5 min. to do the above unless you really want Windows to see your monitor(s) as an "Acer XB270HU" officially.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Keep in mind installing an unsigned driver generally breaks HDCP for some things, like the Netflix Metro App from the Windows Store (which is the only way to get SuperHD resolution on your PC). With my current QNIX, even running a custom resolution breaks HDCP for the app and also when viewing it through the browser. I have to switch to 60Hz mode (default) in order to be able to watch it. Can anyone test if installing the unsigned driver for the XB270HU along with 144Hz mode, for example, causes any of these problems?


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> if I have to clamp my display to have "acceptable" levels of lightbleed, it's going back, and i'm getting something else.


Yeah, good idea. Just order some other different 1440p IPS 144Hz monitor with G-Sync.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Seems useful, but I don't know how practical it will be for most people, or if people's backlight bleeding issues are large enough to warrant that; imo, if I have to clamp my display to have "acceptable" levels of lightbleed, it's going back, and i'm getting something else.
> 
> I think it's also too early to come up with solutions like this, not enough people can even snag one of these in stock let alone risk anything that may void their warranty or risk some sort of damage, so i'm not sure how much feedback you're going to get on workarounds for panels with excessive lightbleed yet. I'd expect most people will probably opt to return them instead and play the "perfect panel" lottery if they get a panel with excessive lightbleed.


Yea if it's bad enough that you need to do something like this, I'd return it.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Yea if it's bad enough that you need to do something like this, I'd return it.


Need? That is subjective but so far everyone has reported some level of lightbleed, using this I am able to almost eliminate any lightbleed. This is not me tweaking a monitor so I don't have to return it but tweaking a monitor with a reasonable level of lightbleed to have almost none. I would probably have to go through dozens of these monitors to get one that had this low of lightbleed without clamping.

Here is what my backlight bleed looks like with the clamping, as with all cell phone camera's it exaggerates the level of lightbleed a lot:


The lower right corner is the only lightbleed I can see in person and it is extremely faint and not distracting in even the darkest scenes.


----------



## DRen72

Wow. And that's with the clamp.
Mine has a bit less backlight bleed and no clamps. But I also saw your "before" photo.

Edit: My bad, thought you had posted a before photo. I was obviously looking at someone else's.

Glad it works for you.


----------



## DRen72

Ok, so anyone verify exactly how to open the service menu?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Wow. And that's with the clamp.
> Mine has a bit less backlight bleed and no clamps. But I also saw your "before" photo.
> 
> Glad it works for you.


My lightbleed is much less significant in person. I also never posted a "before" photo.

I don't believe you have an XB270HU with less lightbleed, can you post a photo?


----------



## DRen72

Sorry, I thought you did. So do you have any before photos?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Ok, so anyone verify exactly how to open the service menu?


I don't think anyone has posted a reliable method of getting the factory/service OSD to come up yet. Someone did it in the other thread and filmed it, but they weren't sure how. TFT Central accessed it as well, but with no instructions on how to get there. :/


----------



## Rikuo

Well i just pressed a few buttons & got into it.

So i'll try to re-do it & lyk.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Sorry, I thought you did. So do you have any before photos?


I didn't take any to be honest.









I will get some next time I remove the clamps. It might have changed again after clamping it for a while.

I am not saying mine had great backlight bleed before clamping. I know it is possible to be better, mine was when I first powered it on. However, I am also pretty sure that exchanging this one is likely to get me a panel with even worse issues and is unlikely to get me a better one. I also believe very very few of the XB270HUs have less lightbleed than mine after clamping. It really looks like an almost completely flat black screen in a completely dark room. Only a tiny glow in the lower right, not quite in the corner, where it is brightest in the photo.
Edit: At 140 cd/m² I have to wait for my eyes to adjust for a second or two after setting the screen black before I can even see the lightbleed in the lower right corner.

I suppose this fix isn't very useful for many people as clamps suck and epoxy is rather permanent but I was pleased with how easy it was to fix my lightbleed. Now it is as good as I could get (well after I epoxy it, clamps aren't so great lol), a 1440p 144Hz IPS with G-sync and almost no lightbleed will be hard to improve on for a while.









Then again, if it breaks in the next few years I will be quite angry if I epoxy it.


----------



## finalheaven

mine at 25 brightness


----------



## Asmodian

Not bad at all, how would you describe it in person?

My photo was at 27 brightness but my photo is much brighter as well. It is hard to get good comparisons with photos but your panel looks very good.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 
> 
> mine at 25 brightness


All my panels are at ~24 brightness, and look just like that. Very, very solid, given that most IPS panels suffer from some degree of lightbleed.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Not bad at all, how would you describe it in person?
> 
> My photo was at 27 brightness but my photo is much brighter as well. It is hard to get good comparisons with photos but your panel looks very good.


TBF that's a video picture. everytime i take picture with my phone it turns out horrible... its in a pitch dark room but it illuminates even the room.... i can post a picture of that if you want.

also my OCD notices it all the time because i purposefully look at the lower right. strange how i can ignore dead pixels but not lightbleed or ips glow. honestly though its probably the best monitor ive ever had considering the low amount of bleed/glow. my qnix and other monitors were slightly worse.


----------



## Raxus

here's mine using the same method for comparison. definitely has glow in the corners, not sure thats avoidable though.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> here's mine using the same method for comparison.


mine's better!









just kidding. both of ours look pretty damn good and we are both lucky.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> mine's better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding. both of ours look pretty damn good and we are both lucky.


Throwing a light behind your monitor makes the glow absolutely vanish as well. Been using that trick for years.


----------



## Sanek

I am concerned about Acer's build quality here - should I be? Not really that concerned about the panel, but rather things related to the manufacturing of the monitor itself (i.e. light bleed issues).

Any idea if another manufacturer will release a monitor with the same or similar panel and G-Sync support in the next couple of months? If not, then I might just go with the Acer.


----------



## Plateworks

I had 2 dead pixels on the edges that didn't bother me at all. I tried to live with my back light bleed, but it really distracts me not sure if its ocd or it's really that bad. The photo makes it look a tad worse, but this is 24 brightness and almost what it looks like to me. Wish benq would come out with one of these.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BuzzinDSM

For the last 3-4 days I've had my keyboard and mouse plugged into the monitor without an issue. This morning I went to use the PC and the keyboard and mouse we're not getting any power/not recognized by windows 8. I then rebooted and still nothing. I unplugged both from the monitor and plugged them directly into the Asus Z97 mobo and they worked fine. Any ideas?


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I don't think anyone has posted a reliable method of getting the factory/service OSD to come up yet. Someone did it in the other thread and filmed it, but they weren't sure how. TFT Central accessed it as well, but with no instructions on how to get there. :/


That was me, here is the video:




G1
I also did a 20 minute review of this monitor:




Next time I try to access it, I will set up the video camera right away, so maybe we can figure out what the key combo is.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plateworks*
> 
> I had 2 dead pixels on the edges that didn't bother me at all. I tried to live with my back light bleed, but it really distracts me not sure if its ocd or it's really that bad. The photo makes it look a tad worse, but this is 24 brightness and almost what it looks like to me. Wish benq would come out with one of these.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks like IPS glow. If you move your head does it seem to shift? If so, all IPS panels suffer from it on some level. Viewing angle/distance can make it worse than it needs to be. Have you tried moving it further from you? Putting a light behind it will make it almost unnoticeable.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzzinDSM*
> 
> For the last 3-4 days I've had my keyboard and mouse plugged into the monitor without an issue. This morning I went to use the PC and the keyboard and mouse we're not getting any power/not recognized by windows 8. I then rebooted and still nothing. I unplugged both from the monitor and plugged them directly into the Asus Z97 mobo and they worked fine. Any ideas?


Off the top of my head, bad drivers for mobo, monitor, bad cable, bad ports. You'll have to do some troubleshooting.


----------



## BuzzinDSM

Are you guys using the drivers on the Acer website or just having Windows pick them up automatically?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> I am concerned about Acer's build quality here - should I be? Not really that concerned about the panel, but rather things related to the manufacturing of the monitor itself (i.e. light bleed issues).
> 
> Any idea if another manufacturer will release a monitor with the same or similar panel and G-Sync support in the next couple of months? If not, then I might just go with the Acer.


It's as well built as any other monitor I've owned, aside from the RoG swift which was exceptional in that aspect. IPS panels in my experience all have some glow, as long as it's not extreme it's pretty easily dealt with by adding lighting in the room (best behind the monitor).

Almost always a trade off in some aspect with any panel.


----------



## Plateworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> That looks like IPS glow. If you move your head does it seem to shift? If so, all IPS panels suffer from it on some level. Viewing angle/distance can make it worse than it needs to be. Have you tried moving it further from you? Putting a light behind it will make it almost unnoticeable.


I did notice it change some when i moved my head to different angles. Thanks for the suggestions I will try them before sending it back and see if I can live with it that way.


----------



## agentsi

Joined these forums to ask for some advice. I also recently bought an Acer XB270HU after months of waiting. I've been reading these forums a lot and looking at other monitor enthusiasts and notice how much nicer everyone's monitor looks when compared to mine. Considering returning it, but when I focus on what I'm doing I don't notice the defects that much. But also considering how much this monitor costs... I think it should be darn near perfect, and mine, is not.

I linked a picture to show my black light bleed, has anyone had anything close to this? I have a group of dead pixels on the far right that really stick out. The other two spots were stuck pixels that fixed when using various websites/videos.

I think I should return it, or is this actually considered normal?


----------



## MilSpecHD

I had the same issue in the lower right hand screen. After poking it a bit the piece of dirt became dislodged and fell to the bottom of the monitor behind the mat. It was just dirt. It seems a lot of monitors have this issue.


----------



## MilSpecHD

Question:

I have my brightness set to 35. I don't know about all of you, but doesn't this seem to be a bit low? I generally like a brighter setting to make all the colors "pop" a bit more in games, but it seems everyone is playing at like..25-30 brightness. Am I doing something wrong or do I just need to have my eyes get used to it? When I turn it up to 50+ (sometimes even 80) it makes the colors a bit better for me. What's all your opinions?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> *It's as well built as any other monitor I've owned*, aside from the RoG swift which was exceptional in that aspect. IPS panels in my experience all have some glow, as long as it's not extreme it's pretty easily dealt with by adding lighting in the room (best behind the monitor).
> 
> *Almost always a trade off in some aspect with any panel*.


Agreed and agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsi*
> 
> Joined these forums to ask for some advice. I also recently bought an Acer XB270HU after months of waiting. I've been reading these forums a lot and looking at other monitor enthusiasts and notice how much nicer everyone's monitor looks when compared to mine. Considering returning it, but when I focus on what I'm doing I don't notice the defects that much. But also considering how much this monitor costs... I think it should be darn near perfect, and mine, is not.
> 
> I linked a picture to show my black light bleed, has anyone had anything close to this? I have a group of dead pixels on the far right that really stick out. The other two spots were stuck pixels that fixed when using various websites/videos.
> 
> I think I should return it, or is this actually considered normal?


If you have a group of dead pixels, i'd definitely return it; also, did you take that picture with an iPhone @ 100% brightness? That looks bit exaggerated; recommend taking a video/screenshot from a video and toning down the brightness around 25% and see what it looks like then. Either way, i'd definitely return that if you can - just looks like you got a lemon with that panel, unfortunately. :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilSpecHD*
> 
> Question:
> 
> I have my brightness set to 35. I don't know about all of you, but doesn't this seem to be a bit low? I generally like a brighter setting to make all the colors "pop" a bit more in games, but it seems everyone is playing at like..25-30 brightness. Am I doing something wrong or do I just need to have my eyes get used to it? When I turn it up to 50+ (sometimes even 80) it makes the colors a bit better for me. What's all your opinions?


It'll take your eyes a bit of getting used to; most calibration software/hardware start as low as 100cd//m^2 brightness, and usually recommend around 120cd/m^2, which is around ~20-24 brightness on the XB270HU. I personally use 24 brightness, maybe 25 tops, but anything higher causes unnecessary eye strain for me. If you're not doing any work needing/preferring accurate color reproduction, you can change the brightness on this monitor without much consequence once you find a good calibration setting/RGB setting. Won't eliminate the eye strain, but if you don't notice it in the first place, I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilSpecHD*
> 
> Question:
> 
> I have my brightness set to 35. I don't know about all of you, but doesn't this seem to be a bit low? I generally like a brighter setting to make all the colors "pop" a bit more in games, but it seems everyone is playing at like..25-30 brightness. Am I doing something wrong or do I just need to have my eyes get used to it? When I turn it up to 50+ (sometimes even 80) it makes the colors a bit better for me. What's all your opinions?


Anything above 30 is too high imo.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsi*
> 
> Joined these forums to ask for some advice. I also recently bought an Acer XB270HU after months of waiting. I've been reading these forums a lot and looking at other monitor enthusiasts and notice how much nicer everyone's monitor looks when compared to mine. Considering returning it, but when I focus on what I'm doing I don't notice the defects that much. But also considering how much this monitor costs... I think it should be darn near perfect, and mine, is not.
> 
> I linked a picture to show my black light bleed, has anyone had anything close to this? I have a group of dead pixels on the far right that really stick out. The other two spots were stuck pixels that fixed when using various websites/videos.
> 
> I think I should return it, or is this actually considered normal?


Just curious where did you order from?


----------



## vlps5122

just posting to have this show up in my subscriptions


----------



## Raxus

So i decided to take a closer look at the dead pixel I have on my screen. Very odd since the whole pixels don't appear to be out. Figure it's more likely dirt trapped in the screen?



and the zoom in


----------



## Battou62

That is indeed not a dead pixel, and is debris in the panel : /


----------



## Romir

Mine just arrived from Acer.com and it has what appears to be a dust spot too.


----------



## prolifik

My first post and owner for 10 days now...love this monitor! One super small dead pixel on the far left hand side of the screen that I can only see with my glasses on with a white background, no dust. My uses are: a lot of gaming and lot of photo editing. Seems like this is going to be a great monitor for both.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> That is indeed not a dead pixel, and is debris in the panel : /


now the question is, can i get it to move into the bezel.


----------



## agentsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Just curious where did you order from?


Macmall

They were the only place I could find that wasn't back ordered.


----------



## gavros777

This dirt behind the panel reminded me a funny story at a hospital where they ordered brand new syringes "made in India" and found a fly inside!









By the way i received a shipping label today from the acer store to return my acer xb for a full refund. My only concern when i return home is how am i going to take the stand off that clips behind the panel. Is there a button there or something that causes it to unclip?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> This dirt behind the panel reminded me a funny story at a hospital where they ordered brand new syringes "made in India" and found a fly inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way i received a shipping label today from the acer store to return my acer xb for a full refund. My only concern when i return home is how am i going to take the stand off that clips behind the panel. Is there a button there or something that causes it to unclip?


Theres a button.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So i decided to take a closer look at the dead pixel I have on my screen. Very odd since the whole pixels don't appear to be out. Figure it's more likely dirt trapped in the screen?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the zoom in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romir*
> 
> Mine just arrived from Acer.com and it has what appears to be a dust spot too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The more I see these "dirt spots", the more I'm leaning towards the same for me. My "dead pixel" on my screen looks a lot like these. How the heck are these monitors getting so many smudges and pieces of dust behind the panels? This is ridiculous! I feel very lucky to have only one piece over the smudges and pieces of dirt other people are finding/ dealing with.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> The more I see these "dirt spots", the more I'm leaning towards the same for me. My "dead pixel" on my screen looks a lot like these. How the heck are these monitors getting so many smudges and pieces of dust behind the panels? This is ridiculous! I feel very lucky to have only one piece over the smudges and pieces of dirt other people are finding/ dealing with.


Same reason why there is excessive backlight bleed for some people. I think they aren't sealing the display in properly.


----------



## Battou62

Are these in stock anywhere? I really want to buy one, but the debris inside panels is very concerning. Tbh, I cringed when I learned that Acer was the producer of these monitors. I have always associated Acer with cheap monitors for some reason.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Theres a button.


Thanks for the information! I was worrying i might have a problem taking it apart.


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates*
> 
> Got mine this morning. Zero Dead Pixels, Zero Stuck Pixels, and literally Zero noticeable IPS Glow. I won the panel lottery for sure.


I thought all IPS monitors had glow. Did you try a dark scene in a game or movie in a dark room?

If its really possible to have no noticeable ips glow im probably getting one.


----------



## nyates

More accurately, I have zero noticeable IPS glow with a full black screen in the day, dusk, morning, etc.

At night, if I look decently hard, I do have some glow in the bottom right corner. But it is really dim. And I have my brightness at 30, which is on the high side of what is suggested.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> I thought all IPS monitors had glow. Did you try a dark scene in a game or movie in a dark room?
> 
> If its really possible to have no noticeable ips glow im probably getting one.


Experience with IPS panels is effected by environment. In a pitch black room, you're gonna see ips glow even on a "perfect" panel.

There's quite a few reasons people might be seeing more than others.

1: Viewing distance, for a 27" monitor you should probably be in the neighborhood of 40" away from it. The closer you get to the monitor the more you will notice because of viewing angles.

2: Brightness on the panel, really anything at or around 30 should be fine. We've had people already insisting on keeping the panel at very high brightness and complaining of IPS glow and backlight bleed.

3: I mentioned earlier. If your room isn't literally pitch black, you'll notice less of it. And if you have lighting BEHIND the monitor it effectively eliminates it.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates*
> 
> Got mine this morning. Zero Dead Pixels, Zero Stuck Pixels, and literally Zero noticeable IPS Glow. I won the panel lottery for sure.


This looks like a repetitively bright room. Is there lighting behind those paintings on your wall? If so its a good environment for the panel.


----------



## nyates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> This looks like a repetitively bright room. Is there lighting behind those paintings on your wall? If so its a good environment for the panel.


Not behind them, no. But I do have a couple spotlights shining on the paintings themselves. Its not canvas, its actually aluminum, so it needs a decent amount of light to really look vibrant.

The room itself does have a decent sized window to the right of the system though, so it works really well for me in the daylight hours.


----------



## Green345

I guess I should join the owner's thread as well!

Some of you may have seen my post in the XB270HU discussion thread

I got a follow up with Antonline today, and I figured I would share their official response with other potential buyers of this monitor:
Quote:


> Unfortunately, products with customer caused item, packaging or accessory damage; OR that are missing items, accessories or packaging; that cannot be returned in as new condition - exactly as you received the product are not eligible for return or refund.
> 
> Please contact the manufacturer directly for warranty support if applicable.


So they are basically saying that because I opened the box and damaged the tape on the box that it can no longer even be considered a damaged product and they will not authorize a return.

I just don't want to feel like I paid full price for a high end monitor to wait a few weeks for what basically amounts to a refurbished model after warranty service.

The good news is that Amazon was immediately on my side about the issue and decided to file an "A to Z Guarantee" claim against Antonline.

I am glad to see so many of you are getting perfect panels. I can't wait till I can find another one in stock somewhere!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates*
> 
> Got mine this morning. Zero Dead Pixels, Zero Stuck Pixels, and literally Zero noticeable IPS Glow. I won the panel lottery for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates*
> 
> Not behind them, no. But I do have a couple spotlights shining on the paintings themselves. Its not canvas, its actually aluminum, so it needs a decent amount of light to really look vibrant.
> 
> The room itself does have a decent sized window to the right of the system though, so it works really well for me in the daylight hours.


If you put the monitor in a pitch black room and play something like Alien Isolation, you'll probably see a ton more of the ips glow. But like I said that's a terrible environment for any IPS panel I've come across. Sounds like the perfect place for the panel, it's amazing how much some light behind the screen can effectively eliminate backlight bleed and glow.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Green345*
> 
> I guess I should join the owner's thread as well!
> 
> Some of you may have seen my post in the XB270HU discussion thread
> 
> I got a follow up with Antonline today, and I figured I would share their official response with other potential buyers of this monitor:
> So they are basically saying that because I opened the box and damaged the tape on the box that it can no longer even be considered a damaged product and they will not authorize a return.
> 
> I just don't want to feel like I paid full price for a high end monitor to wait a few weeks for what basically amounts to a refurbished model after warranty service.
> 
> The good news is that Amazon was immediately on my side about the issue and decided to file an "A to Z Guarantee" claim against Antonline.
> 
> I am glad to see so many of you are getting perfect panels. I can't wait till I can find another one in stock somewhere!


Don't be under the impression anyone is getting a "perfect" panels even though I myself said that. I think everyone has very minor issues with it, just like every other monitor ever.

Dirt in the panel (my problem)
IPS glow: some defects, some enviromental, some stuborness
Dead pixels: Quite a few of these, most seem inconsequential but there has been some real crazy ones with 6+ dead/stuck pixels.

Hope to get a monitor that is tolerable and enjoyable to you.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Green345*
> 
> I guess I should join the owner's thread as well!
> 
> Some of you may have seen my post in the XB270HU discussion thread
> 
> I got a follow up with Antonline today, and I figured I would share their official response with other potential buyers of this monitor:
> So they are basically saying that because I opened the box and damaged the tape on the box that it can no longer even be considered a damaged product and they will not authorize a return.
> 
> I just don't want to feel like I paid full price for a high end monitor to wait a few weeks for what basically amounts to a refurbished model after warranty service.
> 
> The good news is that Amazon was immediately on my side about the issue and decided to file an "A to Z Guarantee" claim against Antonline.
> 
> I am glad to see so many of you are getting perfect panels. I can't wait till I can find another one in stock somewhere!


AntOnline is through Amazon right? I remember people saying that if you talk to Amazon they will always side with you on the return of this monitor to the seller. Especially with pics like yours, it could obviously be returned under defective unit policy.


----------



## Vipu

So much talk about bad stuff like dead pixels and glows.

What about gaming with this thing?
Im sure some of you that own this have done something else than trying to find pixels and glows too??

Now tell everything about GAMING!
What do you play and how does it work with that?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> So much talk about bad stuff like dead pixels and glows.
> 
> What about gaming with this thing?
> Im sure some of you that own this have done something else than trying to find pixels and glows too??
> 
> Now tell everything about GAMING!
> What do you play and how does it work with that?


Amazing as long as you're not doing it in a pitch black room in a really dark game, and balance your monitor at least somewhat properly.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> ...it's amazing how much some light behind the screen can effectively eliminate backlight bleed and glow.


So exactly how much light?
I saw someone mentioned a 1000 lumen bulb but is that a general rule?

Asking anyone who has done this.

Btw, you mentioned sitting back about 40".
In normal use I rarely sit that far back but I have to agree 100%. For my dark games I do sit back about that far and nearly all IPS glow vanishes.


----------



## FreeElectron

Acer's quality control does not look promising for high end monitors.
A lot of bad monitors with IPS Glow, Backlight bleed and dirt/problematic pixels.....
For that quality they shouldn't price as a premium product.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> So exactly how much light?
> I saw someone mentioned a 1000 lumen bulb but is that a general rule?
> 
> Asking anyone who has done this.


I'm curious about this too. It's something I'm considering down the road but I can't convince my brother that it isn't a stupid idea. He thinks it's a snake-oil concept. Is there any solid proof that having an ambient light behind the monitor actually improves our perception of the image quality? Or is this placebo like the idea of having a better-constructed optical wire for better sound?

Let's say I have absolutely no issue with eye strain and I use my room always in a low-light situation (no sunlight, dim bulbs).


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Acer's quality control does not look promising for high end monitors.
> A lot of bad monitors with IPS Glow, Backlight bleed and dirt/problematic pixels.....
> For that quality they shouldn't price as a premium product.


I feel you, but unfortunately this is a one of a kind monitor.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I'm curious about this too. It's something I'm considering down the road but I can't convince my brother that it isn't a stupid idea. He thinks it's a snake-oil concept. Is there any solid proof that having an ambient light behind the monitor actually improves our perception of the image quality? Or is this placebo like the idea of having a better-constructed optical wire for better sound?
> 
> Let's say I have absolutely no issue with eye strain and I use my room always in a low-light situation (no sunlight, dim bulbs).


Of course it works, you can try putting any random light behind monitor and try yourself.

http://www.howtogeek.com/213464/how-to-decrease-eye-fatigue-while-watching-tv-and-gaming-with-bias-lighting/


----------



## Raxus

So heres something interesting.

Original pixel picture.



After a little pushing around with a pencil eraser

you can see it moved north about half a pixel



and a little more

now its more in between pixels and almost invisible.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I'm curious about this too. It's something I'm considering down the road but I can't convince my brother that it isn't a stupid idea. He thinks it's a snake-oil concept. Is there any solid proof that having an ambient light behind the monitor actually improves our perception of the image quality? Or is this placebo like the idea of having a better-constructed optical wire for better sound?
> 
> Let's say I have absolutely no issue with eye strain and I use my room always in a low-light situation (no sunlight, dim bulbs).


It has to do with how our eyes work as they take in various amounts of light. By providing a light surface all around what you are looking at your pupils close more because of the light and thus the monitor image looks darker. It is just a trick to make blacks look blacker even though they are not, and the IPS glow is reduced because those dark areas where it is noticeable are perceived less. A light right behind the monitor works best because it is providing direct contrast, but a light in the room or nearby especially somewhere off to the side and front of where the monitor is will help too. For instance, if the monitor is near a corner then a light turned on in the hallway right near you would be a similar but not as effective approach.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I feel you, but unfortunately this is a one of a kind monitor.


Sadly yea.
I really wish that competition catches up!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I'm curious about this too. It's something I'm considering down the road but I can't convince my brother that it isn't a stupid idea. He thinks it's a snake-oil concept. Is there any solid proof that having an ambient light behind the monitor actually improves our perception of the image quality? Or is this placebo like the idea of having a better-constructed optical wire for better sound?
> 
> Let's say I have absolutely no issue with eye strain and I use my room always in a low-light situation (no sunlight, dim bulbs).


just stick a table lamp behind your monitor to see what it does.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> just stick a table lamp behind your monitor to see what it does.


Can't, no room, there's an A/V receiver behind my monitor









And my monitor is sandwiched in between 2 tall bookshelf speakers, so I'm not sure if that would create a distracting glare (a bright light behind my monitor would reflect off the wood cabinet).


----------



## Raxus

So it turns out my "dead pixel" isn't a dead pixel OR DIRT. Its a very tiny chip in the AG coating.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So it turns out my "dead pixel" isn't a dead pixel OR DIRT. Its a very tiny chip in the AG coating.


How did you find out?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> How did you find out?


Turn it off and shine a bright light at the spot.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

So what u gonna do? RMA?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> So what u gonna do? RMA?


Nah. Monitor is flawless otherwise. With all the issues I didn't get. Dead pixels, crazy backlight bleed, smudges etc. It could turn into a revolving RMA. I also got newegg to match another site and had credit from a previous price match, so I got it for $100 off. For that little minor imperfection, it's not worth it.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Sadly yea.
> I really wish that competition catches up!


It looks like you guys are confirming my concerns regarding Acer being the manufacturer as they don't have the best reputation as far as quality goes


----------



## idjekyll

Would a single gtx 980 handle all games in high or ultra on this insane monitor?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Would a single gtx 980 handle all games in high or ultra on this insane monitor?


Not at 144 FPS









But you'd get at least 60 FPS in most modern games. It's good enough, but 2 is much more ideal if you're trying to make the most out of the monitor.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> It looks like you guys are confirming my concerns regarding Acer being the manufacturer as they don't have the best reputation as far as quality goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you guys are confirming my concerns regarding Acer being the manufacturer as they don't have the best reputation as far as quality goes


the quality of the monitor is fine imo, new product, new technology. Bound to be some quirks.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> It looks like you guys are confirming my concerns regarding Acer being the manufacturer as they don't have the best reputation as far as quality goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you guys are confirming my concerns regarding Acer being the manufacturer as they don't have the best reputation as far as quality goes


people keep saying this but majority of the people in the owner's threads got great monitors. ips glow is spread across all ips displays. and this thread is self selection with of course the people with bad monitors posting... people with good monitors are using it.


----------



## D749

I'd like to see more portrait configurations (e.g., 3 in portrait) with this display. Any takers?


----------



## Romir

Coming from the rog swift there are a couple things I really miss.

The swift has an indicator led to show when g-sync is active and in use. On this Acer when you launch a game that uses borderless fullscreen (Unity engine...) you won't get any indication that g-sync isn't in use. The swift's red/white led indicator immediately alerts you to look for an exclusive full screen workaround. If that doesn't sound like a big deal, I've also played multiple games that lose g-sync after alt-tabbing out and back in. It's nice to be able to immediately know that. The Acer doesn't seem to have any way of telling you that g-sync is actually in use and not just enabled.

Another physical feature the rog has is the "Turbo" button, basically in-game refresh rate override to 120/144hz. I've been playing most of my games using DSR at 5k and they all get set to 60hz. Not a single one of them has an option for a higher refresh rate so being able to press the rog's turbo button twice and be at 144hz is huge. With the Acer I have to set the windows desktop to the desired DSR resolution before launching the game to use 120/144hz. I've set up hotkeys with an utility but they are much less convenient due to needing one for each specific resolution and refresh rate. Even though some games frame rates don't greatly exceed 60 with the high DSR resolution, you don't want to use 60hz because of the v-sync input lag when regular v-sync kicks in at the monitors refresh rate. Capping the frame rate 1 frame under the refresh rate is ideal with g-sync.

I'm on the fence about returning mine. It has a "dirt spot" that presents like 6 dead pixels in a diagonal row and moderate backlight bleed. If I keep it I'm just going to want to replace it when another manufactures comes out with their version, especially if they have the two usability features I mentioned above. A dedicated button for ULMB would be also be great.


----------



## Raxus

So after some serious thought I've decided to return the monitor to newegg. Just couldn't accept a chipped screen for $700


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So after some serious thought I've decided to return the monitor to newegg. Just couldn't accept a chipped screen for $700


+1. Make them feel it financially, encourage them to step up their quality control. I am going to keep returning them until I have three good monitors.

ACCEPT NO DEFECTS


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> +1. Make them feel it financially, encourage them to step up their quality control. I am going to keep returning them until I have three good monitors.
> 
> ACCEPT NO DEFECTS


We're are you returning them?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Would a single gtx 980 handle all games in high or ultra on this insane monitor?


I can confirm that it won't run everything on ultra at 144FPS. HOWEVER, it looks fantastic on Ultra even at 60-85 FPS in BF4.

Portal 2 looks fantastic at 144FPS on Very High (Ultra), Diablo III looks really good at 130FPS on "Ultra", Metro Last Light looks amazing on Ultra, though obviously FPS will suffer (runs around ±60FPS on Very High if I'm remembering correctly).

I'd say it's worth it with a single 980 GTX. You can always SLI later


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> We're are you returning them?


Newegg.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Newegg.


same. Ever had an issue returning a monitor to them?


----------



## Praxis123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> I received mine last Tuesday but it had several dead pixels. I have since sent it in for exchange and should be receiving the new one tomorrow.


So know I am late updating this, but I was having way too much fun with my monitor to check in. I have received my new monitor from Acer directly, and its perfect, no dead pixel's no dark area's and just a little light bleed (expected). I couldn't be happier with this monitor now after dealing with the whole dead pixel issue. I am currently running a 980 with a Intel 4790k and I only have issues with a few games at max settings running at 144 fps. Overall I am extremely pleased with how this purchased turned out and I don't expect to be upgrading anytime soon after this (well maybe a Titan X if I win the lottery).


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> So know I am late updating this, but I was having way too much fun with my monitor to check in. I have received my new monitor from Acer directly, and its perfect, no dead pixel's no dark area's and just a little light bleed (expected). I couldn't be happier with this monitor now after dealing with the whole dead pixel issue. I am currently running a 980 with a Intel 4790k and I only have issues with a few games at max settings running at 144 fps. Overall I am extremely pleased with how this purchased turned out and I don't expect to be upgrading anytime soon after this (well maybe a Titan X if I win the lottery).


Well at least it turned out for you. I ended up returning mine to newegg. I'll order another once the RMA processes.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Alright I just did a calibration with the i1 Display Pro. It looks a little bit better now, but honestly I don't know if I did everything correctly


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> Alright I just did a calibration with the i1 Display Pro. It looks a little bit better now, but honestly I don't know if I did everything correctly


I dont know how to do it either, but I see most people calibrating to around 120 or 130 cd/m2 and getting a bit over 1000:1 contrast. The color temp looks very good though for a 6500K calibration. I guess if you prefer the higher brightness vs the contrast then it is probably fine.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> same. Ever had an issue returning a monitor to them?


I've never exchanged a monitor through newegg before, but I've exchanged other things without issues so I expect it to go smoothly. My return was delivered to them today, it'll be a couple days before they send the replacements, I guess.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I've never exchanged a monitor through newegg before, but I've exchanged other things without issues so I expect it to go smoothly. My return was delivered to them today, it'll be a couple days before they send the replacements, I guess.


They'll probably refund your money, unless they put some aside for you.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> They'll probably refund your money, unless they put some aside for you.


Dunno. I called and set up the RMA over the phone rather than doing it online, they told me it would take a couple days after they got my returns to ship out the replacements. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Dunno. I called and set up the RMA over the phone rather than doing it online, they told me it would take a couple days after they got my returns to ship out the replacements. We'll see what happens.


As long as you get your money back or the monitors back right? I had a few deals that got me some money off, which was very hard for me to take the loss on. A chipped screen is just impossible for me to accept. I am being totally OCD, but whatever.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> As long as you get your money back or the monitors back right? I had a few deals that got me some money off, which was very hard for me to take the loss on. A chipped screen is just impossible for me to accept. I am being totally OCD, but whatever.


Yep. Rather have the monitors, but either way works, I'd just have to reorder in that case.


----------



## QuantumPion

I'm RMA'ing mine as well, due to the dead pixel that suddenly appeared right in the middle of the screen, as well as the IPS glow. I'm hesitant whether to try buying another one as the IPS glow kind of bothered me and gave the monitor relatively bad contrast over half the screen's area. I'd like to know if others have IPS glow like this and I'm just spoiled by my other IPS monitor, or if my Acer had atypically bad IPS glow.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I'm RMA'ing mine as well, due to the dead pixel that suddenly appeared right in the middle of the screen, as well as the IPS glow. I'm hesitant whether to try buying another one as the IPS glow kind of bothered me and gave the monitor relatively bad contrast over half the screen's area. I'd like to know if others have IPS glow like this and I'm just spoiled by my other IPS monitor, or if my Acer had atypically bad IPS glow.


half the screen? Mine didn't have that issue. Can be dependent on viewing distance though.


----------



## arbok26

I just ordered this on Amazon, the only place where I could find that did International shipping.

Anyways... got an email that said delivery would be May 7th - May 22nd... bleh....

Well hopefully I get some from the fresh stock and that all these panels with problems have been resolved.







It would suck to have to wait another 20 days or so to RMA and get a replacement.... (I don't have a monitor for my new PC at the moment...)


----------



## finalheaven

Good luck Raxus! I imagine getting a pixel perfect monitor is possible however, ips glow/backlight bleed will be a tougher issue. Hope you get a perfect monitor!


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> ...most people calibrating to around 120 or 130 cd/m2 and getting a bit over 1000:1 contrast. The color temp looks very good though for a 6500K calibration. I guess if you prefer the higher brightness vs the contrast then it is probably fine.


Yeah honestly I can't use anything below 190 cd/m2. It just looks way too dark for me. But I also have windows behind me, so that might be the reason


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Good luck Raxus! I imagine getting a pixel perfect monitor is possible however, ips glow/backlight bleed will be a tougher issue. Hope you get a perfect monitor!


I'd be happy if there wasn't a dink in the screen and no bad pixels. Backlight bleed/ glow I'm used to owning IPS monitors for quite some time.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I'd be happy if there wasn't a dink in the screen and no bad pixels. Backlight bleed/ glow I'm used to owning IPS monitors for quite some time.


Yep. No dinks, no pixels, and no dirt.


----------



## EniGma1987

Are DP 1.3 cables available to buy anywhere yet? I want to get a longer cable that the one that came with the monitor so I figured Ill just get a 1.3 cable now so I dont have to buy another one with a new monitor later. Every place I look though doesnt really differentiate between 1.1 and 1.2 category cables and no one makes mention of the 1.3 spec yet even though it has been out for 7 months.


----------



## agentsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So it turns out my "dead pixel" isn't a dead pixel OR DIRT. Its a very tiny chip in the AG coating.


After reading this I looked at mine as well. Turns out to be the exact same thing. I shined a bright LED Flash light into the panel and you can see it right away. I almost wish it was dead pixels as I know they cannot be perfect on every panel, but a chip or even dirt in the AG coating? That is just sloppy imo.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsi*
> 
> After reading this I looked at mine as well. Turns out to be the exact same thing. I shined a bright LED Flash light into the panel and you can see it right away. I almost wish it was dead pixels as I know they cannot be perfect on every panel, but a chip or even dirt in the AG coating? That is just sloppy imo.


Clearly at the very least the first round of these monitors was rushed out the door.


----------



## Raxus

You have to wonder how many reports of "Bad pixels" are not actually defective pixels and just dirt in the ag coating/panel. Cause it looks like dead pixels until you shine a light into it or take a close up picture.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> You have to wonder how many reports of "Bad pixels" are not actually defective pixels and just dirt in the ag coating/panel. Cause it looks like dead pixels until you shine a light into it or take a close up picture.


All of my bad pixels were red, on two monitors. weird.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Clearly at the very least the first round of these monitors was rushed out the door.


Will be interesting how Asus 144 Hz IPS turns out in quality control since both use same panel.

Since it's first so fast IPS maybe it's AUO who has yield problems.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Will be interesting how Asus 144 Hz IPS turns out in quality control since both use same panel.
> 
> Since it's first so fast IPS maybe it's AUO who has yield problems.


By then the kinks will probably be worked out.


----------



## EniGma1987

Got my monitor today, it has 2 chips out of the monitor's screen, both on the left side near the middle. Couple dead pixels too, on the right side.

No brightness, contrast, or gamma adjustments done:


----------



## Rhuarc86

Posted this in the other thread:

A Tigerdirect rep told me yesterday that my order shipped yesterday, but a third party vendor was shipping the monitor to me and I would receive my tracking number within 24 hours. Well 30 hours later I spoke with another rep that said they don't know if it's been shipped and they don't have a tracking number. So just an FYI, Tigerdirect is getting their monitors from a third party, of whom they wouldn't disclose, and of who they have 0 control over. I'm going to be putting in a cancellation through Paypal, YAY for paying through Paypal, and reject the package when/if it arrives. I'll wait for Amazon to get it in stock, even if I have to wait at least I won't be jerked around.

Edit: I ordered last Thursday, paid for Rush processing and Next Day delivery. The site says that if you get your Next day order in before 5PM ET they will be shipped the same day.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Got my monitor today, it has 2 chips out of the monitor's screen, both on the left side near the middle.


From where did you order? Was it shipped in the monitor box, or inside another box?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Got my monitor today, it has 2 chips out of the monitor's screen, both on the left side near the middle.


RMA it.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Will be interesting how Asus 144 Hz IPS turns out in quality control since both use same panel.
> 
> Since it's first so fast IPS maybe it's AUO who has yield problems.


This monitor won't be g-sync correct? It's only freesync which appears to be less capable according to the freesync v. gsync reviews.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> This monitor won't be g-sync correct? It's only freesync which appears to be less capable according to the freesync v. gsync reviews.


It is g-sync, not freesync


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> It is g-sync, not freesync


The new asus 1440p 120hz monitor is in fact, free sync.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> The new asus 1440p 120hz monitor is in fact, free sync.


It's actually 144 Hz and it uses the same M270DAN02.3 Panel.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> It's actually 144 Hz and it uses the same M270DAN02.3 Panel.


it's still does not have G SYNC.

And it's still being reported as 120hz. Although an edit says it's now being reported as 144hz

http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/ASUS-MG279Q-Monitor-Now-Officially-FreeSync-Monitor


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> It is g-sync, not freesync


I believe you are mistaken. The currently announced Asus 27inch IPS 144hz monitor is freesnyc and not g-sync.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> All of my bad pixels were red, on two monitors. weird.


Those sound like stuck pixels to me.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I believe you are mistaken. The currently announced Asus 27inch IPS 144hz monitor is freesnyc and not g-sync.


I am mistaken, I apologize. Doing too many things at once


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Will be interesting how Asus 144 Hz IPS turns out in quality control since both use same panel.
> 
> Since it's first so fast IPS maybe it's AUO who has yield problems.


I suppose it depends where the AG coating is put on, at Acer for this specific monitor (which I assume) or at AU Optronics as a standard item of the panel model unless otherwise specified. Seems like everyone (myself included) who has chips has them in the AG coating and not the actual panel. Damage to the panel would show up in other ways. So wherever that coating is put on... The coating may even be damaged on the roll itself and not as part of the application process, so could be the supplier of the rolls of AG coating.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I suppose it depends where the AG coating is put on, at Acer for this specific monitor (which I assume) or at AU Optronics as a standard item of the panel model unless otherwise specified. Seems like everyone (myself included) who has chips has them in the AG coating and not the actual panel. Damage to the panel would show up in other ways. So wherever that coating is put on... The coating may even be damaged on the roll itself and not as part of the application process, so could be the supplier of the rolls of AG coating.


NM misread your post.

Yes it could be any part of the manufacturing process.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> It looks like you guys are confirming my concerns regarding Acer being the manufacturer as they don't have the best reputation as far as quality goes


I keep seeing this in this thread....please tell me how ASUS is better at QC (in anything but most certainly the Swift) or customer service, RMA, or anything really at all besides looking cool.
Go ahead I'll wait.....I owned 3 Swifts they all came from newegg(my mistake and I learned). This Acer came from Acer US and is perfect....pretty sure any company would give their crap to other vendors and keep their cherry stuff themselves(especially true with first series of brand new tech). Nothing I have ever owned from Acer or Gateway in the past was bad quality for the price. ASUS I can make a list a mile long....


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Those sound like stuck pixels to me.


Stuck pixels are often referred to as dead pixels as well.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I keep seeing this in this thread....please tell me how ASUS is better at QC (in anything but most certainly the Swift) or customer service, RMA, or anything really at all besides looking cool.
> Go ahead I'll wait.....I owned 3 Swifts they all came from newegg(my mistake and I learned). This Acer came from Acer US and is perfect....pretty sure any company would give their crap to other vendors and keep their cherry stuff themselves(especially true with first series of brand new tech). Nothing I have ever owned from Acer or Gateway in the past was bad quality for the price. ASUS I can make a list a mile long....


It's just the vocal minority.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> It's just the vocal minority.


I dont visit a lot of the other major PC forums so I dont know how things are going for those users, but from the OC.net people it seems like there are a significantly larger percentage of monitors that have bad pixels than most of major brands. And then this AG coating issue too is pretty bad, haven't ever seen that before. So I dont really think it is a vocal minority, but rather Acer living up to it's reputation that it has gotten over the past decade or more for being a vendor with very little to no QC. There are always bad monitors from every company, but not with the percentages that Acer has.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Those sound like stuck pixels to me.


Stuck, bad, whatever. They weren't dead/black, but I couldn't get them unstuck. Either way, they're Newegg's problem now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I dont visit a lot of the other major PC forums so I dont know how things are going for those users, but from the OC.net people it seems like there are a significantly larger percentage of monitors that have bad pixels than most of major brands. And then this AG coating issue too is pretty bad, haven't ever seen that before. So I dont really think it is a vocal minority, but rather Acer living up to it's reputation for being a vendor with very little to no QC. There are always bad monitors from every company, but not with the percentages that Acer has.


I wonder whether they're any worse than other manufacturers, or if in this case it's just people being extra picky because they're expensive. Either way, IMHO damage from the factory isn't acceptable.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I dont visit a lot of the other major PC forums so I dont know how things are going for those users, but from the OC.net people it seems like there are a significantly larger percentage of monitors that have bad pixels than most of major brands. And then this AG coating issue too is pretty bad, haven't ever seen that before. So I dont really think it is a vocal minority, but rather Acer living up to it's reputation for being a vendor with very little to no QC. There are always bad monitors from every company, but not with the percentages that Acer has.


What percentage are you referring to? Check out the owner's list in the front page. You might be reading the same complaint from the same user multiple times getting the impression that there's a "significantly larger percentage" of problems.

Also, remember that people with good monitor will post a lot less than people with bad ones. Its a perception issue with a self selecting group. Unless you have some stats that you are looking at?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What percentage are you referring to? Check out the owner's list in the front page. You might be reading the same complaint from the same user multiple times getting the impression that there's a "significantly larger percentage" of problems.
> 
> Also, remember that people with good monitor will post a lot less than people with bad ones. Its a perception issue with a self selecting group. Unless you have some stats that you are looking at?


Do you think every single person here who owns the monitor has decided to join this little "club" and document their purchase for all to see? More than likely the majority with problems didnt even both to fill that out because they returned the monitor. Most people who even bother to fill that out are ones who are now satisfied with their purchase and no longer have a defective monitor. Then there are those who have fale info in there, I see one user who I know for a fact had problems and returned theirs but is listed as 0 defects of any kind. lol. Either way, relying on the stats of some owners club document is in no way close to reliable.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I dont visit a lot of the other major PC forums so I dont know how things are going for those users, but from the OC.net people it seems like there are a significantly larger percentage of monitors that have bad pixels than most of major brands. And then this AG coating issue too is pretty bad, haven't ever seen that before. So I dont really think it is a vocal minority, but rather Acer living up to it's reputation that it has gotten over the past decade or more for being a vendor with very little to no QC. There are always bad monitors from every company, but not with the percentages that Acer has.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Do you think every single person here who owns the monitor has decided to join this little "club" and document their purchase for all to see? More than likely the majority with problems didnt even both to fill that out because they returned the monitor. Most people who even bother to fill that out are ones who are now satisfied with their purchase and no longer have a defective monitor. Either way, relying on the stats of some owners club document is in no way close to reliable.


I wasn't arguing that the stats provided in the front page was accurate. I was asking what you were relying on to state that a significantly larger percentage of monitors from Acer have problems compared to others. Also, I agree with you that people who are satisfied will generally report in the front page, but im sure you also agree that people who have problems will bother to make a post vs. someone who has a good monitor.

At least the front page has some sort of stats while you relied on mere perception of people who post about problems to conclude that its not a vocal minority.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What percentage are you referring to? Check out the owner's list in the front page. You might be reading the same complaint from the same user multiple times getting the impression that there's a "significantly larger percentage" of problems.
> 
> Also, remember that people with good monitor will post a lot less than people with bad ones. Its a perception issue with a self selecting group. Unless you have some stats that you are looking at?


I would be interested in seeing these "percentages" as well. If there was hard data saying acer has no QC at all and all of their products are bad. we probably wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## Raxus

So lets say Acer is garbage.

to be honest right now if you want a fast 1440 g sync monitor you have two choices. Considering the fact that according to most people every Asus RoG swift has inversion issues, which should've been dealt with before hitting production you're left with Acer. At least with this Acer panel, you have a pretty decent chance on a close to flawless display.


----------



## thetruth1983

I'm pleased to be joining in on this thread. I ordered from Tigerdirect and my monitor will be here on thursday. The model I'm upgrading from (or is it downgrading?) is the Acer XB280HK. I used 2x 970s to play in 4k but I would rather get a lower resolution monitor for the IPS technology while maintaining Gsync. I hope I have no stuck pixels when it gets here!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetruth1983*
> 
> I'm pleased to be joining in on this thread. I ordered from Tigerdirect and my monitor will be here on thursday. The model I'm upgrading from (or is it downgrading?) is the Acer XB280HK. I used 2x 970s to play in 4k but I would rather get a lower resolution monitor for the IPS technology while maintaining Gsync. I hope I have no stuck pixels when it gets here!


Current possible issues.

Stuck or dead pixels - Some people have had success repairing STUCK pixels, attempt a pixel exerciser This one comes recommended -http://www.jscreenfix.com/
If you can't get the pixels unstuck, or they're dead.

Severe backlight bleeding - Set your monitor to < 30% and look at it from preferably 40" away, You'll know if its bad.

Ag coating/ screen chipping - appears like dead pixels during normal use, shine a flashlight onto the area when the monitor is off. You'll see an irregularity on the screen itself.

Dirt or smudging on the display - looks like a smudge you can't clean.

Other than the stuck pixels that CAN be exercised I would RMA the monitor for any of these other reasons. Except maybe backlight bleed if you can live with it.

Just my 2c and welcome!


----------



## jcde7ago

Whoa, thread blew up in the last ~day or so; sorry for being absent, been dealing with back issues and trying to complete my current build (stuck without a desktop for the moment).

Anyway, seems to be lots of criticism around Acer's QC, but this exact same thing happened with the Swift...same thing happened with LG's 21:9 UltraWide monitors...and the same thing will continue to happen to early adopters (and even late ones) for any displays that come out in the future. It's the nature of manufacturing, folks - there are 100% lemons, and some people out there are guaranteed to get them. No way around that; your only hope is that it gets better as production starts to settle, instead of Acer trying to pump these out to meet demand.

As for the "finger pointing" around the accuracy of the front page's "Owner's list;" look, that form is there based on an honor system; I don't expect anyone to take screenshots in front of their monitors with a receipt taped to their chest, standing on a calendar and holding the front page of their local newspaper up with the correct, present date and time. That's not how most clubs on OCN work; if people on the list have returned theirs, or no longer want to be part of the group, or had their experience change and want the list to reflect accordingly, then they need to tell me. I can't police the list, since there's nothing to police.

Besides, OCN is a very, very small percentage of owners for these XB270HUs; and just like how there are members who "didn't bother to sign up for this little club because they're too busy returning theirs," there's just as many owners who "didn't bother to sign up for this little club because they're too busy enjoying their monitors by actually using them." It's pretty much a fact of life that the vocal minority always speaks up, especially when it comes to quality control of certain consumer products, because, hey - that just makes logical sense; if you have legitimate complaints about a product, why wouldn't you want everyone else to know?

Keep the thread clean; if you aren't happy with your monitor, hopefully RMAs take care of you, and consider it as you losing out on the panel lottery, not that Acer has a complete lack of QC, since there are many others, including myself (and I lucked out with 3 perfect monitors in the same order) who received amazing panels and have nothing but great things to say about this monitor.


----------



## thetruth1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Current possible issues.
> 
> Stuck or dead pixels - Some people have had success repairing STUCK pixels, attempt a pixel exerciser This one comes recommended -http://www.jscreenfix.com/
> If you can't get the pixels unstuck, or they're dead.
> 
> Severe backlight bleeding - Set your monitor to < 30% and look at it from preferably 40" away, You'll know if its bad.
> 
> Ag coating/ screen chipping - appears like dead pixels during normal use, shine a flashlight onto the area when the monitor is off. You'll see an irregularity on the screen itself.
> 
> Dirt or smudging on the display - looks like a smudge you can't clean.
> 
> Other than the stuck pixels that CAN be exercised I would RMA the monitor for any of these other reasons. Except maybe backlight bleed if you can live with it.
> 
> Just my 2c and welcome!


Thanks for the rundown man! I will go down the list when I get it and hopefully I won't be disappointed. This was 900 bones after shipping and tax so I'm looking for this monitor to be perfect!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Current possible issues.
> 
> Stuck or dead pixels - Some people have had success repairing STUCK pixels, attempt a pixel exerciser This one comes recommended -http://www.jscreenfix.com/
> If you can't get the pixels unstuck, or they're dead.
> 
> Severe backlight bleeding - Set your monitor to < 30% and look at it from preferably 40" away, You'll know if its bad.
> 
> Ag coating/ screen chipping - appears like dead pixels during normal use, shine a flashlight onto the area when the monitor is off. You'll see an irregularity on the screen itself.
> 
> Dirt or smudging on the display - looks like a smudge you can't clean.
> 
> Other than the stuck pixels that CAN be exercised I would RMA the monitor for any of these other reasons. Except maybe backlight bleed if you can live with it.
> 
> Just my 2c and welcome!


You can basically copy and paste that list for most IPS displays in existence where people lose out on that "perfect panel" lottery.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> You can basically copy and paste that list for most IPS displays in existence where people lose out on that "perfect panel" lottery.


I'm not saying by any means that it's isolated to this panel, I plan on buying another when they're available. Well other than the chipped AG coating, that's new to me.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I keep seeing this in this thread....please tell me how ASUS is better at QC (in anything but most certainly the Swift) or customer service, RMA, or anything really at all besides looking cool.
> Go ahead I'll wait.....I owned 3 Swifts they all came from newegg(my mistake and I learned). This Acer came from Acer US and is perfect....pretty sure any company would give their crap to other vendors and keep their cherry stuff themselves(especially true with first series of brand new tech). Nothing I have ever owned from Acer or Gateway in the past was bad quality for the price. ASUS I can make a list a mile long....


I was not talking about ASUS, in fact I'm not the biggest fan of their quality control either.

Basically, I'm looking to buy a couple of monitors with these/similar specs. Currently, Acer is the only guy in town with this panel and this panel seems to be the only one capable of these specs (inc. GSync). So, for the time being, there really are no alternatives to AUO M270DAN02.3:
=26.0&sizes[]=26.5&sizes[]=27.0&resolution_pixels=25601440]http://www.panelook.com/sizmodlist.php?order=panel_id&by=desc&sizes[]=26.0&sizes[]=26.5&sizes[]=27.0&resolution_pixels=25601440

As for Acer as a manufacturer, they do have an old reputation for poor QC or manufacturing "cheap" products. Whether that reputation is still justified, I'm not sure, but it is concerning when I see all the reports of dirt and chips in the panel. Issues with the panel may very well be from AUO, but I would expect Acer's QC to be able to catch them - definitely if I'm spending almost $1K CAD per monitor.


----------



## Qwixt

The most surprising thing to me is that Acer came to market with this before anyone. I always pictured Acer as a re-brand manufacturer. Sure they bought the panel, but I would have expected Samsung, LG, ASUS, or someone else to come out with this monitor first.


----------



## Shopan

Anyone here play diablo? G-sync only turns on if I selected vsync on ingame. Is gsync working with vsync on?


----------



## finalheaven

Owners: did you guys leave the G-Sync and energy star stickers on the lower left of the monitor on?









Edit: Decided to remove mine so it'll be cleaner.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shopan*
> 
> Anyone here play diablo? G-sync only turns on if I selected vsync on ingame. Is gsync working with vsync on?


If it says G-sync then G-sync is working in my experience but I haven't tested Diablo. G-sync overwrites V-sync, in the very rare case of a game's V-sync overwriting G-sync the monitor wouldn't say G-sync. I have never had V-sync win but of course the game has to be Full Screen Exclusive and I remember Diablo was limited to windowed modes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Owners: did you guys leave the G-Sync and energy star stickers on the lower left of the monitor on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Decided to remove mine so it'll be cleaner.


Mine are still on.


----------



## Qwixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shopan*
> 
> Anyone here play diablo? G-sync only turns on if I selected vsync on ingame. Is gsync working with vsync on?


When I had my rog swift, it didn't seem to work with D3.


----------



## mkyeny

Got the pre-order from shopblt in today, much better than the last one I had to send back to Acer but it does have two dead pixels in the lower right...one is a bit more towards the center. As long as nothing else creeps up I'll probably end up keeping it since they don't really bother me where they're located. Also, shopblt did not double box this...it shipped in the monitors original packaging for anyone wondering.


----------



## Arizonian

The IPS perfect panel lottery reminds me of many IPS monitor releases with poor QC. Heck even had an issue with cloud shaped back light bleed in center of a TN panel.

One thing I'd like to point out is not many people inspect their monitors as deeply as we do here and other heavily orientated tech forums. We are the most 'particular' electronic consumer and we know how to check them out. Your average joe, plugs and plays and doesn't inspect anything.

Sometimes ignorance really is bliss because your never seeing what can't be unseen once seen.


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Clearly at the very least the first round of these monitors was rushed out the door.


Well I reckon when the QC team starts a new line of monitors they are probably still figuring things out. Probably why quality is sloppy. It'll probably get better over time.


----------



## arbok26

Yep, I got the iPad air and there was the backlight bleed issue at the time. I wanted to return it but the store rep (not apple) wouldn't let me saying there wasn't anything wrong with it.

It's been about a year and honestly he's probably right, the unit is pretty much perfect but I think at the time people were returning units that weren't 100% perfect.


----------



## IngloriousNub

Hi All. My first post. Have read OC.Net for years, but just signed up for this thread.

I am keen to get this monitor, just purchased 2 Titan X's for SLI. My question, any thoughts on running BF4 on this monitor using Nvidea DSR at 4k? This may be more of a GPU question, but given 4k native is maxed at 60z, this monitor seems like the best (only) available IPS/GSync/144 that would allow DSR to go above 60? I am hoping two Titan X will get me over 60fps, but this is the only IPS to test this out on?


----------



## thetruth1983

My 2 970s could easily get over 60 FPS @ 4k so I don't think 2 Titans Xs would have a problem.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IngloriousNub*
> 
> Hi All. My first post. Have read OC.Net for years, but just signed up for this thread.
> 
> I am keen to get this monitor, just purchased 2 Titan X's for SLI. My question, any thoughts on running BF4 on this monitor using Nvidea DSR at 4k? This may be more of a GPU question, but given 4k native is maxed at 60z, this monitor seems like the best (only) available IPS/GSync/144 that would allow DSR to go above 60? I am hoping two Titan X will get me over 60fps, but this is the only IPS to test this out on?


You should be able to get over 60fps on max settings in most games even with a single Titan X (@1440p). On some really demanding games (i.e. Shadow of Mordor), you might see it dip just below that. Thats with a single Titan X - you should have absolutely no performance issues with a pair in SLI.

Look through these:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9059/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review/5


----------



## sena

Hello folks, can anyone inform me about screen tearing without gsync,.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Hello folks, can anyone inform me about screen tearing without gsync,.


Looks like any other 144hz monitor.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shopan*
> 
> Anyone here play diablo? G-sync only turns on if I selected vsync on ingame. Is gsync working with vsync on?


If you have a g sync monitor, disable v sync. It'll make it stutter.

Yes it works in diablo 3, I've tested it and it is noticeable.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Hello folks, can anyone inform me about screen tearing without gsync,.


Screen tearing is much less noticeable at 144hz.


----------



## sena

Thx guys for info, i am asking this because i am huge crysis fan, and i heard that crysis 1 and 2 dont support g-sync.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Thx guys for info, i am asking this because i am huge crysis fan, and i heard that crysis 1 and 2 dont support g-sync.


Technically if its full screen and you have vsync off, gsync should work. Don't think games need to support it. Might be issues with it though?

From NVIDIAs FAQ

Q: Does NVIDIA G-SYNC work for all games?
A: NVIDIA G-SYNC works with all games. However, we have found some games that do not behave well and for those games we recommend that users take advantage of our control panel's ability to disable G-SYNC per game. Games that NVIDIA discovers that have trouble with G-SYNC will be disabled by default in our driver.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IngloriousNub*
> 
> Hi All. My first post. Have read OC.Net for years, but just signed up for this thread.
> 
> I am keen to get this monitor, just purchased 2 Titan X's for SLI. My question, any thoughts on running BF4 on this monitor using Nvidea DSR at 4k? This may be more of a GPU question, but given 4k native is maxed at 60z, this monitor seems like the best (only) available IPS/GSync/144 that would allow DSR to go above 60? I am hoping two Titan X will get me over 60fps, but this is the only IPS to test this out on?


Someone else in the thread mentioned a small oddity with regards to DSR and high refresh gsync on this panel, the desktop resolution had to be set to the DSR resolution in order for the game to work above 60Hz. Not sure if that is an issue with this monitor, with DSR itself, or with the combination of the DSR and a144Hz Gsync panel together.


----------



## AlphaN3rd

I am in the U.S. and cant find this monitor anywhere... Where can I buy it, I want one ASAP. Please and thank you, [email protected]


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaN3rd*
> 
> I am in the U.S. and cant find this monitor anywhere... Where can I buy it, I want one ASAP. Please and thank you, [email protected]


As far as your options for ASAP go, it's this or wait.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaN3rd*
> 
> I am in the U.S. and cant find this monitor anywhere... Where can I buy it, I want one ASAP. Please and thank you, [email protected]


Your options are Ebay or waiting at this point.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaN3rd*
> 
> I am in the U.S. and cant find this monitor anywhere... Where can I buy it, I want one ASAP. Please and thank you, [email protected]


In my opinion it's probably going to benefit you to wait for the second round of production. Hopefully they work the kinks out.


----------



## krel

Anyone know when newegg is going to get more stock? They refunded me rather than keeping my replacement RMA open, so I'll have to deal with trying to snag a couple whenever they're stocked again. Really wish they'd just leave the replacement order in place.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Anyone know when newegg is going to get more stock? They refunded me rather than keeping my replacement RMA open, so I'll have to deal with trying to snag a couple whenever they're stocked again. Really wish they'd just leave the replacement order in place.


I figured they do that to you. If they don't have stock it automatically gets refunded.

I would say probably in this next "Wave" everyone is talking about, probably a week or 2? I'm guessing of course.


----------



## HammerStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IngloriousNub*
> 
> Hi All. My first post. Have read OC.Net for years, but just signed up for this thread.
> 
> I am keen to get this monitor, just purchased 2 Titan X's for SLI. My question, any thoughts on running BF4 on this monitor using Nvidea DSR at 4k? This may be more of a GPU question, but given 4k native is maxed at 60z, this monitor seems like the best (only) available IPS/GSync/144 that would allow DSR to go above 60? I am hoping two Titan X will get me over 60fps, but this is the only IPS to test this out on?


Keep in mind that DSR + SLI + Gsync currently does not work - not sure if that is a bug or a feature, but there are multiple topics on it on the Geforce forums. I have 2 780ti's and I can either do SLI+Gsync or SLI + DSR, but not all three. You can do single card DSR + Gsync.

Nvidia has been mum on when this supposed to be fixed - irritating as this is impacting their best customers who have invested the most in their ecosystem.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I figured they do that to you. If they don't have stock it automatically gets refunded.
> 
> I would say probably in this next "Wave" everyone is talking about, probably a week or 2? I'm guessing of course.


I'm seriously considering ordering four the next time and keeping two, sending two back.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I'm seriously considering ordering four the next time and keeping two, sending two back.


That's actually not a terrible idea, as long as Newegg doesn't block you from returning so much stuff. I've never heard of them doing that, but always fear it every time I make a return.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwixt*
> 
> The most surprising thing to me is that Acer came to market with this before anyone. I always pictured Acer as a re-brand manufacturer. Sure they bought the panel, but I would have expected Samsung, LG, ASUS, or someone else to come out with this monitor first.


Acer used to produce their own LCD-panels. Acer Display Technology started in 1996. Acer merged its own LCD-branch with the LCD-branch of BenQ in 2001. The result was a new company, called AU Optronics. Which is owned by Acer and BenQ.

The panel in the Acer XB270HU is of course made by AU Optronics. This panel seems to be the first and only IPS-panel so far that has low enough pixel-refreshrates that it is good enough for a true gaming monitor. No surprise Acer was the first to put it in a monitor. They own the panel, after all.


----------



## Gryz

So the XB270HU is sold out in the USA now too ?

CoolBlue.nl was the 2nd webshop in Europe to sell the XB270HU. They sold out last week. When they sold out, they said the expected date for new monitors was between April 13th and April 24th. Today they narrowed that down to Monday April 20th. Of course I'm not sure they are correct. But I expect more monitors on the 20th of April.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> So the XB270HU is sold out in the USA now too ?
> 
> CoolBlue.nl was the 2nd webshop in Europe to sell the XB270HU. They sold out last week. When they sold out, they said the expected date for new monitors was between April 13th and April 24th. Today they narrowed that down to Monday April 20th. Of course I'm not sure they are correct. But I expect more monitors on the 20th of April.


Yea it's been sold out for a few days, tigerdirect claimed to have a few a couple of days ago. Not sure that was ever confirmed or they were stacking back orders for it.


----------



## Qwixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> Acer used to produce their own LCD-panels. Acer Display Technology started in 1996. Acer merged its own LCD-branch with the LCD-branch of BenQ in 2001. The result was a new company, called AU Optronics. Which is owned by Acer and BenQ.
> 
> The panel in the Acer XB270HU is of course made by AU Optronics. This panel seems to be the first and only IPS-panel so far that has low enough pixel-refreshrates that it is good enough for a true gaming monitor. No surprise Acer was the first to put it in a monitor. They own the panel, after all.


I did not know that. I was thought of them as a cheap laptop maker.

My monitor shows up today. I went cheap and picked neweggsaver shipping, and they took the full 8 days to get it here. I am a bit pessimistic about getting a good monitor after reading the bad monitor reports, and that UPS has had it for a week with no additional packaging around the monitor.


----------



## HammerStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HammerStrike*
> 
> Keep in mind that DSR + SLI + Gsync currently does not work - not sure if that is a bug or a feature, but there are multiple topics on it on the Geforce forums. I have 2 780ti's and I can either do SLI+Gsync or SLI + DSR, but not all three. You can do single card DSR + Gsync.
> 
> Nvidia has been mum on when this supposed to be fixed - irritating as this is impacting their best customers who have invested the most in their ecosystem.


To Expand on that, DSR does not work on a Gsync monitor _regardless of whether Gsync is active or not._ Even if you turn off Gsync and use some other refresh standard you still can't get DSR + SLI to work with a Gsync monitor.

Below is the link to the "official" thread from Nvidia. Known issue since at least last Oct, no ETA for resolution.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784180/geforce-drivers/system-configurations-currently-supporting-dsr-as-of-driver-344-65/1/


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwixt*
> 
> I did not know that. I was thought of them as a cheap laptop maker.
> 
> My monitor shows up today. I went cheap and picked neweggsaver shipping, and they took the full 8 days to get it here. I am a bit pessimistic about getting a good monitor after reading the bad monitor reports, and that UPS has had it for a week with no additional packaging around the monitor.


Plenty of people have gotten decent panels, I wouldnt worry.


----------



## thetruth1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Yea it's been sold out for a few days, tigerdirect claimed to have a few a couple of days ago. Not sure that was ever confirmed or they were stacking back orders for it.


Tigerdirect had stock because I ordered one and it should be here tomorrow. Hopefully they don't troll me by sending a box of rocks.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetruth1983*
> 
> Tigerdirect had stock because I ordered one and it should be here tomorrow. Hopefully they don't troll me by sending a box of rocks.


Oh ok good. Few people seemed to be stuck in their processing and packaging. Let us know how it looks when you get it.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> If you have a g sync monitor, disable v sync. It'll make it stutter.
> 
> Yes it works in diablo 3, I've tested it and it is noticeable.


So that's why I get stutter in D3. I saw the stutter, but didn't think anything of it. It was really just the text that that I noticed being affected. I'm going to try turning V-Sync off tonight.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> So that's why I get stutter in D3. I saw the stutter, but didn't think anything of it. It was really just the text that that I noticed being affected. I'm going to try turning V-Sync off tonight.


The jumping text is from running it above 60hz. Diablo 3 will allow you to run in higher refresh rates but that is one of the issues (think this was pretty recently added).

The game just stutters on its on sometimes as well.

But yes you should disable VSYNC in the game if your using a gsync monitor.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> The jumping text is from running it above 60hz. Diablo 3 will allow you to run in higher refresh rates but that is one of the issues (think this was pretty recently added).
> 
> The game just stutters on its on sometimes as well.
> 
> But yes you should disable VSYNC in the game if your using a gsync monitor.


Ah, OK.

Does disabling V-Sync in other games make a huge impact? I've not noticed major FPS hits or stutter in any other games I own with V-Sync enabled. I'll probably start turning it off by default if I can squeeze a few more FPS. Other than D3, I've not noticed any stutter.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Anyway, seems to be lots of criticism around Acer's QC, but this exact same thing happened with the Swift...same thing happened with LG's 21:9 UltraWide monitors...and the same thing will continue to happen to early adopters (and even late ones) for any displays that come out in the future. It's the nature of manufacturing, folks - there are 100% lemons, and some people out there are guaranteed to get them. No way around that; your only hope is that it gets better as production starts to settle, instead of Acer trying to pump these out to meet demand.


Exactly the point I was making. What compelled me to post was the "swift better build quality" comments which is just so......









I have learned that getting panels direct tends to yield better results. I try to avoid ordering motherboards, displays or generally anything expensive for my system from anyone other than the vendor. When I do use Newegg I have premiere so there is no loss but time.

All that said I am never buying another ASUS or Steel Series product ever again. When I cannot contact a human being at all via phone then that company doesn't deserve my money....or to exist frankly. If I come across any other companies that act the same then I will treat them in kind.

Acer was easy to reach for support in regards to a query I had about my display and the sales team were quick to answer my query about my backorder. They also stood by what they said.....in fact I got my display a day earlier than it was scheduled and it shipped out a day earlier than they stated to me on release day. I am sure they had tons of calls to deal with that day from people with the similar problem yet everything was fast and easy.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Ah, OK.
> 
> Does disabling V-Sync in other games make a huge impact? I've not noticed major FPS hits or stutter in any other games I own with V-Sync enabled. I'll probably start turning it off by default if I can squeeze a few more FPS. Other than D3, I've not noticed any stutter.


You own a gsync monitor, disable v sync. It is the better solution to the problem V Sync is meant to solve.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> You own a gsync monitor, disable v sync. It is the better solution to the problem V Sync is meant to solve.


I am not sure why you would enable v-sync in the first place on a 144hz monitor. Tearing is much less visible at 144hz and not worth the input lag imo.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> You own a gsync monitor, disable v sync. It is the better solution to the problem V Sync is meant to solve.


^This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> I am not sure why you would enable v-sync in the first place on a 144hz monitor. Tearing is much less visible at 144hz and not worth the input lag imo.


^....and This


----------



## furax

I Ordered yesterday on NCIX Canada, price match at 869$ CAD (DirectCanada), with pixel perfect protection. It shipped today!


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> I Ordered yesterday on NCIX Canada, price match at 869$ CAD (DirectCanada), with pixel perfect protection. It shipped today!


They refused to price match me because it was sold out by the time they actually checked it =/


----------



## Seretar

Delighted with my monitor - arrived today from shopblt.com, which also offered a very reasonable price. Seems perfect - no dead pixels I can find. Would love some tips on calibration - it comes out of the box VERY bright and has a bit of a washed-out look on the colors. Any tips on setting this thing up?


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seretar*
> 
> Delighted with my monitor - arrived today from shopblt.com, which also offered a very reasonable price. Seems perfect - no dead pixels I can find. Would love some tips on calibration - it comes out of the box VERY bright and has a bit of a washed-out look on the colors. Any tips on setting this thing up?


Brightness down to 25 or so if that's not too low for your tastes.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seretar*
> 
> Delighted with my monitor - arrived today from shopblt.com, which also offered a very reasonable price. Seems perfect - no dead pixels I can find. Would love some tips on calibration - it comes out of the box VERY bright and has a bit of a washed-out look on the colors. Any tips on setting this thing up?


I like:

Brightness: 21-33 (using 27 now for 140 cd/m²)
Contrast: 49
Gamma: 2.2
User Mode with:
Red: 50
Green: 45
Blue: 43

At these settings I measure a very good calibration, no need for an ICC profile or anything.









Sadly the optimal green and blue values would probably be slightly different on your monitor, I used an i1 Display Pro to tune mine for a 6500K white point.

Dropping contrast that one point helps the calibration and gamma. Like the PG278Q there is an attempt to increase the contrast at the expense of white point and gamma accuracy at a contrast of 50 or higher and it increases in magnitude if you increase contrast. At 50 the effect is small but 49 does have a better gamma curve and slightly better gray scale on my monitor. I did go from ~1175:1 to ~1100:1 measured contrast changing from 50 to 49 but it was worth it for the improvement in gamma IMO.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> They refused to price match me because it was sold out by the time they actually checked it =/


It's been out of stock the whole time... they approved my price match no problem.


----------



## chadamir

Out of stock on NCIX or out of stock on the site you were price matching?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> Out of stock on NCIX or out of stock on the site you were price matching?


Both lol.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> So that's why I get stutter in D3. I saw the stutter, but didn't think anything of it. It was really just the text that that I noticed being affected. I'm going to try turning V-Sync off tonight.


Thought v-sync had to be enabled ingame, For g-sync to work?


----------



## Seretar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I like:
> 
> Brightness: 21-33 (using 27 now for 140 cd/m²)
> Contrast: 49
> Gamma: 2.2
> User Mode with:
> Red: 50
> Green: 45
> Blue: 43
> 
> At these settings I measure a very good calibration, no need for an ICC profile or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the optimal green and blue values would probably be slightly different on your monitor, I used an i1 Display Pro to tune mine for a 6500K white point.
> 
> Dropping contrast that one point helps the calibration and gamma. Like the PG278Q there is an attempt to increase the contrast at the expense of white point and gamma accuracy at a contrast of 50 or higher and it increases in magnitude if you increase contrast. At 50 the effect is small but 49 does have a better gamma curve and slightly better gray scale on my monitor. I did go from ~1175:1 to ~1100:1 measured contrast changing from 50 to 49 but it was worth it for the improvement in gamma IMO.


THANK YOU. These changes - which seem small in terms of the numbers involved - made a HUGE difference. I was honestly a bit disappointed with the monitor, and now it is so much more vibrant and clear. It does have a bit of backlight bleed in the lower right of the monitor, but given I can't find a dead pixel and that when anything is actually on the screen it's not noticeable, I think this one's a keeper. Thanks again!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Thought v-sync had to be enabled ingame, For g-sync to work?


No, you want V Sync turned off.

VSYNC =/= Gsync

Two totally different things.

Man you're in for an experience. You haven't even been using GSync really.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Thought v-sync had to be enabled ingame, For g-sync to work?


I am no expert on it at all, but my understanding was that GSync is entirely between your GPU and the module in the monitor, so it would work regardless of vsync being on or off in game


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seretar*
> 
> THANK YOU. These changes - which seem small in terms of the numbers involved - made a HUGE difference. I was honestly a bit disappointed with the monitor, and now it is so much more vibrant and clear. It does have a bit of backlight bleed in the lower right of the monitor, but given I can't find a dead pixel and that when anything is actually on the screen it's not noticeable, I think this one's a keeper. Thanks again!


I don't think anyones reported not having the bleed/glow in the lower right.


----------



## chadamir

NCIX canceled my order because it was out of stock =(. I have a backorder in with amazon though.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I like:
> 
> Brightness: 21-33 (using 27 now for 140 cd/m²)
> Contrast: 49
> Gamma: 2.2
> User Mode with:
> Red: 50
> Green: 45
> Blue: 43
> 
> At these settings I measure a very good calibration, no need for an ICC profile or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the optimal green and blue values would probably be slightly different on your monitor, I used an i1 Display Pro to tune mine for a 6500K white point.
> 
> Dropping contrast that one point helps the calibration and gamma. Like the PG278Q there is an attempt to increase the contrast at the expense of white point and gamma accuracy at a contrast of 50 or higher and it increases in magnitude if you increase contrast. At 50 the effect is small but 49 does have a better gamma curve and slightly better gray scale on my monitor. I did go from ~1175:1 to ~1100:1 measured contrast changing from 50 to 49 but it was worth it for the improvement in gamma IMO.


How do you set the Red Green and Blue values?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> No, you want V Sync turned off.
> 
> VSYNC =/= Gsync
> 
> Two totally different things.
> 
> Man you're in for an experience. You haven't even been using GSync really.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I am no expert on it at all, but my understanding was that GSync is entirely between your GPU and the module in the monitor, so it would work regardless of vsync being on or off in game


Interesting. Someone told me a week ago when i got my monitor that v-sync had to be enabled in-game.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Interesting. Someone told me a week ago when i got my monitor that v-sync had to be enabled in-game.


Someone didn't know what they were talking about


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Someone didn't know what they were talking about


Was someone in the xb270hu discussion thread.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Was someone in the xb270hu discussion thread.


You absolutely want V Sync disabled for gsync to work, it will cause weird stuttering in my experience.


----------



## No Nrg

Reading all the issues I must have been damn lucky my panel had zero issues. 6 days later and still no dead pixels and no noticeable backlight bleed.


----------



## kaaremai

I just got my monitor today. I got 11 dead/stuck pixels. And ULMB only worked earlier today. Now it doesn't work anymore. It just sets the brightness to 100 and does nothing else.

When i tested it on http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates earlier today i was amazed how ULMB made the ufo completely clear but with the downside of drawing a ghost image behind it. Now when i run it and changes to ULMB it just changes the brightness!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Nrg*
> 
> Reading all the issues I must have been damn lucky my panel had zero issues. 6 days later and still no dead pixels and no noticeable backlight bleed.


The backlight bleed issue becomes apparent on a dark background in a very dark room. So if this environment wont exist around the monitor, it ll be a non issue for you even if you do have bleed.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaremai*
> 
> I just got my monitor today. I got 11 dead/stuck pixels. And ULMB only worked earlier today. Now it doesn't work anymore. It just sets the brightness to 100 and does nothing else.
> 
> When i tested it on http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates earlier today i was amazed how ULMB made the ufo completely clear but with the downside of drawing a ghost image behind it. Now when i run it and changes to ULMB it just changes the brightness!


You sure theyre all dead pixels? Damage to the screen looks exactly the same till you shine a flashlight on the panel with it turned off. Either way, I'd rma it.

ULMB doesnt work over 100hz


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> You absolutely want V Sync disabled for gsync to work, it will cause weird stuttering in my experience.


In my experience (a limited number of games) the V-sync setting in game doesn't do anything, it gets overridden by the G-sync setting in the driver. This would depend on exactly how the game enables V-sync of course.

You never actually _want_ V-sync set to on but sometimes it doesn't matter if it is set.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Interesting. Someone told me a week ago when i got my monitor that v-sync had to be enabled in-game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> You absolutely want V Sync disabled for gsync to work, it will cause weird stuttering in my experience.


Found this:
Quote:


> As an owner of a G-SYNC monitor..
> 
> *You want to leave V-SYNC *DISABLED* when using G-SYNC. If you enable it, the program *will* use V-Sync over G-SYNC.*
> 
> *If you drop below 30FPS, the GSYNC module will auto-enable V-SYNC until you get above 30FPS again, then re-enable GSYNC.*
> 
> So in short, leave V-SYNC off if you have a G-SYNC monitor


Here: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/761195/g-sync/?offset=2


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> How do you set the Red Green and Blue values?


Double enter the "User Mode" color option. Not intuitive, I know.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> In my experience (a limited number of games) the V-sync setting in game doesn't do anything, it gets overridden by the G-sync setting in the driver. This would depend on exactly how the game enables V-sync of course.
> 
> You never actually _want_ V-sync set to on but sometimes it doesn't matter if it is set.


The half dozen or so games I played with v sync enabled caused a weird stuttering effect.


----------



## kaaremai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> You sure theyre all dead pixels? Damage to the screen looks exactly the same till you shine a flashlight on the panel with it turned off. Either way, I'd rma it.
> 
> ULMB doesnt work over 100hz


Most of them are red so i assume they're stuck pixels. I did read about the AG problem too, some of the defects might be that also.

I know ULMB does not work over 100hz, you can't enable it when running 144hz! If i set my refreshrate to 100hz and hit the ULMB button on the monitor it worked fine a few hours ago. Now it just changes the brightness of the monitor and nothing else. It says that it's running ULMB mode but it's clearly not as the brightness is EXACTLY the same as if i disable the ULMB mode and turn up the brightness. Also it clearly visible in the ufo test that it does not run ULMB.


----------



## Gdourado

Is the 5ms response time noticeble in real life against TN monitors with 1ms?
If you don't play competitively and just play for fun and do the single player campaigns, will you notice a difference?

Cheers!


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> *If you drop below 30FPS, the GSYNC module will auto-enable V-SYNC until you get above 30FPS again, then re-enable GSYNC.*


This isn't true, the module does not enable V-sync. It does some clever window shifting and changing the frame repeat rate to keep variable refresh rate working as the FPS approaches 0. This has been improved since August 2014 so some older information might be confusing the issue.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> The half dozen or so games I played with v sync enabled caused a weird stuttering effect.


Probably different games, but anyway one should always turn V-sync off for G-sync.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaremai*
> 
> Most of them are red so i assume they're stuck pixels. I did read about the AG problem too, some of the defects might be that also.
> 
> I know ULMB does not work over 100hz, you can't enable it when running 144hz! If i set my refreshrate to 100hz and hit the ULMB button on the monitor it worked fine a few hours ago. Now it just changes the brightness of the monitor and nothing else. It says that it's running ULMB mode but it's clearly not as the brightness is EXACTLY the same as if i disable the ULMB mode and turn up the brightness. Also it clearly visible in the ufo test that it does not run ULMB.


If you can't exercise the pixels back and you have damage to the AG coating, I'd RMA it either way.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Is the 5ms response time noticeble in real life against TN monitors with 1ms?
> If you don't play competitively and just play for fun and do the single player campaigns, will you notice a difference?
> 
> Cheers!


I don't notice a difference, My PG278Q and XB270HU seem to have the same amount of motion blur when set to 144 Hz using Blur Buster's moving photo tests.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I don't notice a difference, My PG278Q and XB270HU seem to have the same amount of motion blur when set to 144 Hz using Blur Buster's moving photo tests.


So, from your experience you would say there is no trade offs in choosing the Acer, right?

Cheers!


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I don't notice a difference, My PG278Q and XB270HU seem to have the same amount of motion blur when set to 144 Hz using Blur Buster's moving photo tests.
> 
> 
> 
> So, from your experience you would say there is no trade offs in choosing the Acer, right?
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

Well as far as image quality the Acer is only an improvement, build quality and user experience is another issue.

Here is my list of negatives for this Acer:
Quote:


> The entire housing is too flexible, the buttons aren't well built, there is dirt in the panels, common backlight bleed, the stand wobbles a bit when I type, and the power LED is terrible. The OSD is slow and clumsy and all its settings reset if you unplug it. These are great panels and I love my monitor but I still do not think of Acer as a quality brand based on my experience.
> 
> I was much more impressed by the quality of the design and build when I got my Swift. I happened to be lucky and I got a very good Swift so I never experienced any of the quality issues surrounding it but even the best Acer XB270HU ever made will not be that good of a monitor, in terms of build quality and design. Of course, by providing an amazing picture with 144 Hz IPS and G-sync I am willing to forgive most of its build quality and design issues.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Well as far as image quality the Acer is only an improvement, build quality and user experience is another issue.
> 
> Here is my list of negatives for this Acer:


I had a swift last year but returned it due to clouding, but the time i did have it was great, gsync ad 1440p 144hz was awesome. Heres hoping the MG279Q ends up having the excellent build quality as the swift, whilst using this same panel as the acer.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I had a swift last year but returned it due to clouding, but the time i did have it was great, gsync ad 1440p 144hz was awesome. Heres hoping the MG279Q ends up having the excellent build quality as the swift, whilst using this same panel as the acer.


That Asus monitor will be Freesync and not G-sync though.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Well as far as image quality the Acer is only an improvement, build quality and user experience is another issue.
> 
> Here is my list of negatives for this Acer:


Thank you for pointing out the negatives in your view.
Makes me wonder about if I should sell my PB278Q for the Acer or just keep the PB278Q for my amateur photowork and add the Swift for gaming and have a dual monitor setup.

Thoughts?

Cheers!


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> This isn't true, the module does not enable V-sync. It does some clever window shifting and changing the frame repeat rate to keep variable refresh rate working as the FPS approaches 0. This has been improved since August 2014 so some older information might be confusing the issue.


Was just going to post this.

From what i understand, (Watched like an hour video in detail of how g-sync works) When it goes below 30~fps it inserts a duplicate frame between unique frames to raise the refresh rate & Fps. At a certain point as the framerate goes lower it will insert yet another duplicate frame.

Freesync is the one that has v-sync on/off when it goes below or above the min/max refresh rate of the monitor.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Thank you for pointing out the negatives in your view.
> Makes me wonder about if I should sell my PB278Q for the Acer or just keep the PB278Q for my amateur photowork and add the Swift for gaming and have a dual monitor setup.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Cheers!


Honestly, the XB270HU would be great for both gaming and amateur photowork. The image is excellent. I suppose it depends on how much those issues would bother you, none of them are disabling during normal use and they do not to bother me very often. Except the power LED, I have to mask that which involved covering up the neighboring buttons due to light leakage. I can still use all the buttons so even this doesn't bother me anymore (the tape is visible but not offensive).

If I was going to get a dual monitor setup and had a PB278Q already I would still get this Acer over the PG278Q for gaming, IPS + less AG grain > build quality.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> That Asus monitor will be Freesync and not G-sync though.


But its freesync, which will go nicely with an r9 390x


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> But its freesync, which will go nicely with an r9 390x


Assuming you even trust amd's terrible drivers.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Assuming you even trust amd's terrible drivers.


Sure do


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Sure do


Seems to work good for some people.. I for one have had nothing but issues with amd drivers. Especially with crossfire


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Seems to work good for some people.. I for one have had nothing but issues with amd drivers. Especially with crossfire


The drivers are plenty fine with single GPU, but I too had problems with Crossfire and ended up moving to Nvidia (that was back in 7000 series times) and a friend of mine had some really terrible XFire issues. He even got a pair of AMD rep's from his store chain working with him to try and solve the issues but they couldnt







He ended up returning his 290X's and went to a 780Ti. So it seems like the issues are really just with multi-GPU setups on AMD. I still run a single card setup in one of my PCs and it has no issues.


----------



## Asmodian

How do you set a custom resolution with AMD?

I gave one of my Overlord X270OCs to a friend and I couldn't figure out a way to overclock it with AMD's drivers. Even CRU didn't work. I haven't tried the registry edit method yet but is that really the only way? I got so used to Nvidia's drivers I didn't even think this might be an issue.

AMD's drivers are way better than they used to be though, I had 6950s in crossfire and the gaming experience was generally better if I turned off crossfire. It took me a long time to even think about getting another AMD card after that but I understand that AMDs frame pacing is much better now. I was an AMD/ATI fan before those 6950s.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Seems to work good for some people.. I for one have had nothing but issues with amd drivers. Especially with crossfire


Right there with you, 2x 7970 I spent more time troubleshooting my pc than playing games...... Effectively defeating the purpose of the pc.


----------



## Qwixt

So my monitor has no dead pixels that I can detect using http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php . There might be slight ips glow or backlight bleed. I am using the tft calibration and 2.2 gamma. 24 brightness and 50 contrast. If turn up contrast any more, the monitor cannot display this properly: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/white.php

I think the colors are not as vivid as my VP2770, but much better than the Rog Swift. I got rid of the rog swift, so going off memory. Darkness levels and ability to calibrate the monitor are definitely better than swift.

I could not get the .inf file I downloaded to install on win7 x64. So monitor is recognized as generic pnp monitor. The first game I tried gsync with was DA:Inquisition, and it locked up the system. But no problems since then.

Purchased from newegg, and shipped via drunk dyslexic donkey, aka neweggsaver shipping.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> The drivers are plenty fine with single GPU, but I too had problems with Crossfire and ended up moving to Nvidia (that was back in 7000 series times) and a friend of mine had some really terrible XFire issues. He even got a pair of AMD rep's from his store chain working with him to try and solve the issues but they couldnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He ended up returning his 290X's and went to a 780Ti. So it seems like the issues are really just with multi-GPU setups on AMD. I still run a single card setup in one of my PCs and it has no issues.


Yea, i had minor issues with a single 280x.. But 2x 280x's was nearly impossible to play games with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> How do you set a custom resolution with AMD?
> 
> I gave one of my Overlord X270OCs to a friend and I couldn't figure out a way to overclock it with AMD's drivers. Even CRU didn't work. I haven't tried the registry edit method yet but is that really the only way? I got so used to Nvidia's drivers I didn't even think this might be an issue.
> 
> AMD's drivers are way better than they used to be though, I had 6950s in crossfire and the gaming experience was generally better if I turned off crossfire. It took me a long time to even think about getting another AMD card after that but I understand that AMDs frame pacing is much better now. I was an AMD/ATI fan before those 6950s.


----------



## iluvkfc

Canadians of OCN, any of you managed to order successfully and get a shipment confirmation from NCIX? It shows "in stock" at the mobile site so I wonder if it actually is?

Also, any of you managed to price match with DirectCanada?


----------



## sum420gt

Hi everybody, im new here although ive been following this and the other xb270hu since they started. I recently built my first gaming pc, and this was the obvious choice for a display!

Well i just finished setting up my xb270hu, and its only running at 59hz. HELPP ME PLEASE. I spent all my money on this monitor but i dont know enough about monitors to get it running properly


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sum420gt*
> 
> Hi everybody, im new here although ive been following this and the other xb270hu since they started. I recently built my first gaming pc, and this was the obvious choice for a display!
> 
> Well i just finished setting up my xb270hu, and its only running at 59hz. HELPP ME PLEASE. I spent all my money on this monitor but i dont know enough about monitors to get it running properly


switch your desktop refresh rate to whatever you want it to be.


----------



## sum420gt

Thanks raxus i didnt realize i could go into my nvidia control panel and actually switch the refresh rate to whatever i wanted it to be. Sorry for asking such a noob question, thought there was something wrong with my monitor and panicked


----------



## krel

It's my understanding that you want your desktop at 120Hz or less or the card won't downclock properly.


----------



## pleventi

Ordered mine two days ago from cdw.ca, shipped today. Their price is $950 CAD vs the supposed $860 on DirectCanada, but they had stock. And their return policy is apparently 30 days, no restocking, no questions asked -- which given the possible defect issues, seemed like a good enough deal. I'll let you know how it goes; I had a ROG Swift briefly last year, but returned it due to the pixel inversion (green screen-door like afterimage on red explosions was really really visible to me).


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Canadians of OCN, any of you managed to order successfully and get a shipment confirmation from NCIX? It shows "in stock" at the mobile site so I wonder if it actually is?
> 
> Also, any of you managed to price match with DirectCanada?


I succesfully price matched DirectCanada tuesday and it shipped this morning.


----------



## TurboGuard

Got home from work and my monitor was happily sitting there waiting for me!
This thing is absolutely amazing. I originally owned a Dell U2412M (which was pretty good for its time), then I managed to get ahold of an Asus ROG Swift...and let me tell you....what a disaster of a monitor. I know some people didn't notice the pixel inversion, but either I was super sensitive to it or my monitor had it REALLY bad. It was my first 144hz monitor, so that aspect of it blew me away, as did the build quality (nav stick on a monitor? genius!) But the pixel inversion coupled with the fact that it was still a TN panel made me immediately regret the purchase. Browsing around the ASUS forums I could tell that trying to RMA it would be a nightmare, so I just got a refund for it.

My second attempt at a new monitor was the Acer XB280HK. The detail at 4K was absolutely stunning, but it was only going at 60Hz (which I didn't mind, I adapted back down to it fairly quickly), but the monitor also starting displaying a slight pixel inversion (which was somehow more noticeable at 4k since everything else was so smooth then suddenly vertical scanlines out of nowhere) and eventually the monitor malfunctioned (pixel colors completely shifted across the screen) so I also got a refund for that. By this time the announcement of the XB270HU had made its way around to me, so I plugged in my good ol Dell and waited.

I was hesitant at first, coming from two previously bad experiences and some negative talk on the forums to get this as soon as I could, but I bit the bullet...and I'm so glad I did (used auto-notify from newegg and got in a preorder). Using the settings and profile from tftcentral, this monitor is absolutely beautiful. The motion clarity, in my opinion, even beats out all the TN 144hz monitors. ZERO dead pixels, no obvious backlight bleed...the IPS glow is present, but I'm used to it coming from the Dell (which was actually slightly worse in my opinion). This is THE monitor to get for gaming...heck, for anything really. Nothing like swooshing around windows at 144hz!

I've attached a couple of pics of a pure black screen in a totally dark room (one at 24 brightness, the other at 100 brightness) to show how much bleed/glow is present on mine, which looks to be about the same as most of the others I've seen on the forum (again, camera phones like to exaggerate the brightness of the corners):


And here are some photos just to show how beautiful this monitor really is:




These were all taken with an LG G3.

In summary, if you are on the fence...GET THIS MONITOR!!!


----------



## vladz

Hi can you give me a guide or link to how to test or tweak the settings to make this monitor more beautiful and how to test if my monitor is bad panel or what? I know the dead pixel and a bad ips glow how bout the others problem??

Do you think the color calibration tool is required to this monitor? To enhance or balance the color or its an optional? but im using this on gaming only thanks!!!!

I had a money to buy this monitor but the availability is my problem :-( i lived in the US..


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> It's my understanding that you want your desktop at 120Hz or less or the card won't downclock properly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Hi can you give me a guide or link to how to test or tweak the settings to make this monitor more beautiful and how to test if my monitor is bad panel or what? I know the dead pixel and a bad ips glow how bout the others problem??
> 
> Do you think the color calibration tool is required to this monitor? To enhance or balance the color or its an optional? but im using this on gaming only thanks!!!!
> 
> I had a money to buy this monitor but the availability is my problem :-( i lived in the US..


I personally think a calibrator is a sound investment.

You can pick up something like the colormunki Smile, For about $70 & use dispcalgui with it.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> I personally think a calibrator is a sound investment.
> 
> You can pick up something like the colormunki Smile, For about $70 & use dispcalgui with it.


So what difference Colormunki Smile and Display Pro have mainly?
I kinda need to calibrate my screens and I dont do any serious photoshopping etc but a bit sometime when editing random photos.
Also I have 2 screens so they need to looks as close to same as possible.

Is Display pro only for serious pros and colormunki is fine for rest or is there some real difference that I should get display pro over munki?
Prices here are 100€ for munki and 250€ display pro.


----------



## Elite07

Hey guys. I just purchased this monitor and recieved it about 2 days ago. Everything is great, except for one thing... I'm a little concerned about the yellow tinged backlight bleed/IPS glow (not sure which it is) on the lower corner. I'm noticing many people in this thread are having the same issue.

Here's a pic of mine.



I'm not sure how good/bad this is for an IPS display, since I've never owned one before. It can definitely get distracting in totally black sections of a movie/game. I already called Acer customer service, and I was going to send it to them for repair tommorow. However, before totally jumping the gun here, I thought I'd ask you guys how typical this is of your monitor, and how bad mine is in comparison. I adjusted the ISO settings on my phone, so this picture is pretty accurate to how I see it; maybe just a tiny bit less saturated.

The last thing I want is to waste time sending this out, only for it to be sent back with them saying it is normal.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite07*
> 
> Hey guys. I just purchased this monitor and recieved it about 2 days ago. Everything is great, except for one thing... I'm a little concerned about the yellow tinged backlight bleed/IPS glow (not sure which it is) on the lower corner. I'm noticing many people in this thread are having the same issue.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how good/bad this is for an IPS display, since I've never owned one before. It can definitely get distracting in totally black sections of a movie/game. I already called Acer customer service, and I was going to send it to them for repair tommorow. However, before totally jumping the gun here, I thought I'd ask you guys how typical this is of your monitor, and how bad mine is in comparison. I adjusted the ISO settings on my phone, so this picture is pretty accurate to how I see it; maybe just a tiny bit less saturated.
> 
> The last thing I want is to waste time sending this out, only for it to be sent back with them saying it is normal.


With what brightness is your display at?
If it have no dead pixels and everything else is fine then I would not return that.
Looks totally fine, just add some light behind your screen and it should remove that, IPS screens are not best at total black rooms.
And in long run your eyes are not either.


----------



## Elite07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> With what brightness is your display at?
> If it have no dead pixels and everything else is fine then I would not return that.
> Looks totally fine, just add some light behind your screen and it should remove that, IPS screens are not best at total black rooms.
> And in long run your eyes are not either.


Brightness is at 24 (I calibrated it using tftcentral's settings). No dead pixels as far as I can see. Also I was just taking the picture in total darkness to get the best demonstration of the the panel.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite07*
> 
> Brightness is at 24 (I calibrated it using tftcentral's settings). No dead pixels as far as I can see. Also I was just taking the picture in total darkness to get the best demonstration of the the panel.


That looks pretty normal to me, maybe a bit on the bad side, but it is really hard to judge our phone images, I clamped mine.









An RMA is pretty likely not to help, especially if you don't have any dead pixels or dirt/smudges.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite07*
> 
> Brightness is at 24 (I calibrated it using tftcentral's settings). No dead pixels as far as I can see. Also I was just taking the picture in total darkness to get the best demonstration of the the panel.


I think that is perfectly fine, if I had that I would be more than happy.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite07*
> 
> Hey guys. I just purchased this monitor and recieved it about 2 days ago. Everything is great, except for one thing... I'm a little concerned about the yellow tinged backlight bleed/IPS glow (not sure which it is) on the lower corner. I'm noticing many people in this thread are having the same issue.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how good/bad this is for an IPS display, since I've never owned one before. It can definitely get distracting in totally black sections of a movie/game. I already called Acer customer service, and I was going to send it to them for repair tommorow. However, before totally jumping the gun here, I thought I'd ask you guys how typical this is of your monitor, and how bad mine is in comparison. I adjusted the ISO settings on my phone, so this picture is pretty accurate to how I see it; maybe just a tiny bit less saturated.
> 
> The last thing I want is to waste time sending this out, only for it to be sent back with them saying it is normal.


I'd say thats as close to flawless as I've seen so far. Keeper imo as long as it doesnt have any of the other issues.


----------



## BuzzinDSM

I've been very happy with the monitor so far but I'm still confused why I can't get my mobo to recognize the USB ports on this monitor. I have all the latest drivers for the mobo and it actually worked for a couple of days but now nothing.


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> It's my understanding that you want your desktop at 120Hz or less or the card won't downclock properly.


I have my desktop at 120Hz too. Have you or anyone else had any issues with it not shifting down to 2D clocks on the desktop after playing a game?


----------



## BuzzinDSM

No problems here


----------



## BuzzinDSM

OK-Now I see what happens when I change from 144 to 120 and back to 144.



So am I supposed to manually change this to 144 every time I start a game?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzzinDSM*
> 
> OK-Now I see what happens when I change from 144 to 120 and back to 144.
> 
> 
> 
> So am I supposed to manually change this to 144 every time I start a game?


You can set NV control panel to use the HIGHEST available refresh rate is 3D settings I believe.


----------



## Qwixt

I have my desktop set to 120 too. When investigating the swift, I read a few users has issues with 144 and that monitor, so I just stuck with 120. The difference is meaningless for me, especially on the desktop. My 980 has been down clocking just fine. It down clocks slower when using two monitors.

When playing games, I pile on the eye candy and special effects, then let gsync engage with a fps far below 120 anyway.


----------



## krel

http://www.overclock.net/t/1536499/acer-xb270hu-27-1440p-144hz-g-sync-ips-ulmb-discussion-thread/1900_100#post_23773469

Newegg has them in stock. Ordered four, hopefully I'll get two of them that are good.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> You can set NV control panel to use the HIGHEST available refresh rate is 3D settings I believe.


^This. I knew about this issue from having Swifts but I am currently playing Skyrim and have it running perfectly prior to adding a G-Sync display so my desktop reso is 60hz. Games are profiled higher. I have G Sync disabled for Skyrim and the config set to keep the in game on. I have always ran into issues disabling it and capping FPS(stutter)....anyone know how G Sync behaves with Skyrim since the game physics are locked to the in game v sync? (Anything over 75 FPS and things go nuts)


----------



## kaaremai

I'm going to return mine after only one day in use. I have 9 pixels stuck on red, 3 dead pixels and the ULMB mode stopped working after a few hours. I also think the IPS glow and backlight bleed is way too much on this monitor:



I contacted the dealer to start an RMA but they advised me to get my money back instead as they had an unusual high amount of RMA orders on this monitor...

I guess i have to wait and see what products other producers will come up with. Either with this panel or the new one from LG which also includes an A-TW polarizer filter.

My verdict for this monitor:

+ G-SYNC is amazing
+ Good IPS colors and viewing angles

- Extremely poor build quality
- Very high amount of IPS glow
- VERY bad quality control!!

Fortunately my old NEC wgx2 pro is still working flawlessly after 6 years in use and i still consider this to be one of the best IPS monitors when using it for both gaming and photo work.


----------



## jcde7ago

Sorry i've been MIA the last day or so, I don't have a computer at the moment as my build is in the middle of getting completed today and tomorrow...

Does anyone else want me to add anything of importance to the OP? I've had requests for specific reviews to be posted up, but anyone have anything else in particular? I should have the calibration guide up this weekend.

I'm noticing a lot of the same questions start to be asked over and over again in this thread, much like the other one, and i'm not sure if it's worth trying to mitigate all the "noise" if people are not going to read the OP anyways and just jump right into asking questions, as a lot of these things are answered in the OP (the 144hz desktop/3d clocks bug + workaround, as a recent example a few posts up).









I want this thread to be informative, but if people aren't going to take the time to read the OP anyways, I don't want to flood it with a bunch of information that, while helpful, is just adding more text and maybe making people avoid it more. What do you guys think?

Also, a LOT of people are not filling out the Owners list, which is kind of a bummer....but hey, that's the way it goes! Let me know how I can make this thread better for you guys, otherwise...keep at it, and i'll jump in if I see something that isn't immediately addressed by a bunch of other helpful OCN members.


----------



## Qwixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Does anyone else want me to add anything of importance to the OP? I've had requests for specific reviews to be posted up, but anyone have anything else in particular? I should have the calibration guide up this weekend.


One thing I was looking for is how people installed the driver for this monitor. On win 7 x64, it won't let me install the .inf file, and it won't let me update the driver for the monitor when going to monitor properties. So my monitor shows up as generic pnp. I can stream HD content from netflix so HDCP is working. All the refresh rates are coming through just fine. So I guess there is no real reason to update with the .inf file I guess.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwixt*
> 
> One thing I was looking for is how people installed the driver for this monitor. On win 7 x64, it won't let me install the .inf file, and it won't let me update the driver for the monitor when going to monitor properties. So my monitor shows up as generic pnp. I can stream HD content from netflix so HDCP is working. All the refresh rates are coming through just fine. So I guess there is no real reason to update with the .inf file I guess.


This is technically answered in the OP; it is clearly stated that the driver/.inf is *unsigned*, meaning that the XB270HU is technically not an "approved" display/3rd party hardware by Microsoft. I even put a disclaimer up, as I don't want to take the responsibility for people installing unsigned drivers, nor should that blame go on OCN.









Now, I could have added a step-by-step guide to installing unsigned drivers on the OP, but really, how useful is that versus, say, using Google? Once Acer comes out with an approved/signed driver, then a guide for Windows 7/8 becomes useless, and it just adds more noise to the OP. Typing in, "how to install unsigned drivers .inf windows 7" in Google yields far better, more detailed results.









Same thing with how people ask for specifics like monitor calibration hardware/software, etc; those are not things specific to this monitor, but ALL displays, and the OP shouldn't be a smorgasbord of "general monitor information." We want this to remain specific to the XB270HU, and not everything that affects every IPS display made in the last ~5-7 years.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i've been MIA the last day or so, I don't have a computer at the moment as my build is in the middle of getting completed today and tomorrow...
> 
> Does anyone else want me to add anything of importance to the OP? I've had requests for specific reviews to be posted up, but anyone have anything else in particular? I should have the calibration guide up this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm noticing a lot of the same questions start to be asked over and over again in this thread, much like the other one, and i'm not sure if it's worth trying to mitigate all the "noise" if people are not going to read the OP anyways and just jump right into asking questions, as a lot of these things are answered in the OP (the 144hz desktop/3d clocks bug + workaround, as a recent example a few posts up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I want this thread to be informative, but if people aren't going to take the time to read the OP anyways, I don't want to flood it with a bunch of information that, while helpful, is just adding more text and maybe making people avoid it more. What do you guys think?
> 
> Also, a LOT of people are not filling out the Owners list, which is kind of a bummer....but hey, that's the way it goes! Let me know how I can make this thread better for you guys, otherwise...keep at it, and i'll jump in if I see something that isn't immediately addressed by a bunch of other helpful OCN members.


I think most of the regulars could just refer new members/ posters to the OP instead of taking the time to type out a long response. It's many user's habit to hit the last page button in the thread browser instead of reading the first page (I'm sometimes guilty of this too). I'll be more than happy to enforce OP info with a quick response if I see redundant questions. Maybe checking OP will catch on.

Thanks for the hard work


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I think most of the regulars could just refer new members/ posters to the OP instead of taking the time to type out a long response. It's many user's habit to hit the last page button in the thread browser instead of reading the first page (I'm sometimes guilty of this too). I'll be more than happy to enforce OP info with a quick response if I see redundant questions. Maybe checking OP will catch on.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work


Appreciate the offer and yes, that would be awesome!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwixt*
> 
> One thing I was looking for is how people installed the driver for this monitor. On win 7 x64, it won't let me install the .inf file, and it won't let me update the driver for the monitor when going to monitor properties. So my monitor shows up as generic pnp. I can stream HD content from netflix so HDCP is working. All the refresh rates are coming through just fine. So I guess there is no real reason to update with the .inf file I guess.


You have to force it. Browse computer for driver software and then go deeper selecting "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer" and then selecting the file. It will install.


----------



## Elite07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I'd say thats as close to flawless as I've seen so far. Keeper imo as long as it doesnt have any of the other issues.


Too late. I already set up a return instead. After I posted on here, I decided to test my tolerance to the orange/yellowish backlight bleed in a game that is mostly dark, Alien: Isolation. It was just too much for me, especially since I paid $800 for it. It was constantly washing out all of the contrast and color on the lower right hand portion of the game. Once i see it, I can't unsee it. I got a shipping label from the amazon seller I bought it from, and I'm sending it back tomorrow.

Hopefully in the next few months, a competitor will have a similar monitor with better quality control.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite07*
> 
> Too late. I already set up a return instead. After I posted on here, I decided to test my tolerance to the orange/yellowish backlight bleed in a game that is mostly dark, Alien: Isolation. It was just too much for me, especially since I paid $800 for it. It was constantly washing out all of the contrast and color on the lower right hand portion of the game. Once i see it, I can't unsee it. I got a shipping label from the amazon seller I bought it from, and I'm sending it back tomorrow.
> 
> Hopefully in the next few months, a competitor will have a similar monitor with better quality control.


I would pretty much avoid IPS monitors all together if that little bit of bleed/glow bothered you.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elite07*
> 
> Hopefully in the next few months, a competitor will have a similar monitor with better quality control.


Considering nothing super similar has even been announced yet AFAIK, I figure you'll be waiting til the end of the year at the least.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Considering nothing super similar has even been announced yet AFAIK, I figure you'll be waiting til the end of the year at the least.


Even if it is, to compare to the Predator it'll have to be IPS and IPS has bleed and glow.

For reference, this is considered BAD backlight bleed / glow on an IPS


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Even if it is, to compare to the Predator it'll have to be IPS and IPS has bleed and glow.
> 
> For reference, this is considered BAD backlight bleed / glow on an IPS


I've owned ~4 different models of IPS panels in the last few years, and every single brand/model has had some degree of glow. Glow and lightbleed are pretty much unavoidable with IPS panels; it's the extent of these issues that one has to worry about. If it's excessive, even under the most finely-tuned calibration/brightness settings, then the panel is bad; if it's "acceptable" compared to other IPS displays after calibration/tuning, then imo, that is "normal." Again, the issues being described here aren't Acer-specific QC issues, but rather inherent to the panel. When the panel is indeed exhibiting EXCESSIVE glow/bleed, THEN it becomes an Acer QC issue; but not all degrees of glow/bleed are necessarily considered, "issues."


----------



## Elite07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I would pretty much avoid IPS monitors all together if that little bit of bleed/glow bothered you.


The IPS glow didn't bother me, although it took a little getting used to. I would take IPS glow over TN's bad viewing angles and colors any day. It was the yellowish bleeding on mine that really bothered me (it wasn't ips glow because it didn't go away when i shifted viewing angles). I don't believe bad backlight bleeding is unique to IPS panel, I've seen TN panels with just as bad bleeding.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Even if it is, to compare to the Predator it'll have to be IPS and IPS has bleed and glow.
> 
> For reference, this is considered BAD backlight bleed / glow on an IPS


Furthermore, I don't think QC is specific to any certain monitor. It changes with time. With a high rate of returned and defective models, they'll undoubtedly be forced to tighten things up on Acer's end. It's not good for anyone (authorized retailers, customers, or Acer's repuation).

There's really no guarantee that the first-wave shipments of any other future monitor is going to have great quality control either. Anything can happen. But if you're unsatisfied with your $800 monitor purchase - even if it's small glow on the corner, returning was a good idea.


----------



## Raxus

I think people expect perfect panels. I'm pretty sure they don't exist. I'd have kept mine if the screen wasn't chipped.


----------



## Rikuo

Man, My phone takes **** dark pictures.. lol

To the naked eye in a pitch black room with a fullscreen black pic. You cant even see the glow, other then barely in the bottom right corner.

Photo highly exagerates it. I also noticed depending on what angle you hold the phone to the monitor, it amplifies the bleed.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Man, My phone takes **** dark pictures.. lol
> 
> To the naked eye in a pitch black room with a fullscreen black pic. You cant even see the glow, other then barely in the bottom right corner.
> 
> Photo highly exagerates it. I also noticed depending on what angle you hold the phone to the monitor, it amplifies the bleed.


I used the take-a-screenshot-of-a-video method and that worked ok.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Man, My phone takes **** dark pictures.. lol
> 
> To the naked eye in a pitch black room with a fullscreen black pic. You cant even see the glow, other then barely in the bottom right corner.
> 
> Photo highly exagerates it. I also noticed depending on what angle you hold the phone to the monitor, it amplifies the bleed.


What are your settings? Profile?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> What are your settings? Profile?


25 brightness for 135~ cdm/2

49/45/45 color

Then calibrated with a Colormunki Smile + DispCalGui


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Man, My phone takes **** dark pictures.. lol
> 
> To the naked eye in a pitch black room with a fullscreen black pic. You cant even see the glow, other then barely in the bottom right corner.
> 
> Photo highly exagerates it. I also noticed depending on what angle you hold the phone to the monitor, it amplifies the bleed.


wow if that picture is with your camera phone that is awesome. the picture i take with my phone vs. a picture of a video is literally night and day. people would tell me to return it if they saw the picture version but say the picture of a video is perfect.


----------



## Rikuo

Weird, G-sync just stopped working on League of legends :/


----------



## 7eleven

Hi,

I just wanted to make a poll between those who tried or own(ed) both ACER XB270HU and ASUS ROG Swift :
which one do you prefer?

you can explain your choice by leaving a comment.

Please only people who know both monitors.

Thanks

http://www.overclock.net/t/1550325/acer-xb270hu-or-rog-swift


----------



## -terabyte-

Has anyone tried to calibrate this monitor with the newer Spyder 5 yet? Was wondering how much better it works compared to the older 4 version, in case anyone has both


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Has anyone tried to calibrate this monitor with the newer Spyder 5 yet? Was wondering how much better it works compared to the older 4 version, in case anyone has both


I actually just made a thread asking about what device to buy, at first i was looking at the basic colormunki smile, then i saw the spider 4 pro just went on sale for $110 just $20 more than the smile, and now i learned that the newest one of all spyder 5 just released. I guess i'm gonna wing it and grab the spyder 5 pro. Unfortunately i'm not buying this Acer, but will surely be getting an MG279Q and when the thread for that arises and i get my unit i'll make sure to report back on the spyder 5s performance


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I think people expect perfect panels. I'm pretty sure they don't exist. I'd have kept mine if the screen wasn't chipped.


I expect no dead pixels, chips, or dirt in the panels. I don't think that's unreasonable at all.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Weird, G-sync just stopped working on League of legends :/


full screen windowed mode I bet.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I expect no dead pixels, chips, or dirt in the panels. I don't think that's unreasonable at all.


That is not unreasonable. Expecting zero blb or glow is.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> 25 brightness for 135~ cdm/2
> 
> 49/45/45 color
> 
> Then calibrated with a Colormunki Smile + DispCalGui


Would it be possible for you to post the ICC profile you created?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Weird, G-sync just stopped working on League of legends :/


been playing so much league after this monitor


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Would it be possible for you to post the ICC profile you created?


Sure, Where should i upload it to? Not sure whats against the rules on OCN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> full screen windowed mode I bet.


I dont think it is, But i'll check right now.

/e Checked, Its running fullscreen :/

/e #2 So i ended up restarting my computer & now its working properly in league again. Weird. Also instead of saying either "ULMB mode only available in 85/100hz mode" Or "ULMB not available in G-sync mode" It was just saying "ULMB mode not available."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I actually just made a thread asking about what device to buy, at first i was looking at the basic colormunki smile, then i saw the spider 4 pro just went on sale for $110 just $20 more than the smile, and now i learned that the newest one of all spyder 5 just released. I guess i'm gonna wing it and grab the spyder 5 pro. Unfortunately i'm not buying this Acer, but will surely be getting an MG279Q and when the thread for that arises and i get my unit i'll make sure to report back on the spyder 5s performance


Got my smile for $70 shipped from newegg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> been playing so much league after this monitor


Yea, it makes league stupid smooth when you scroll the screen.


----------



## vladz

So far no issues on xb270hu? Like what happened on rog swift thread ex. Flicker issue,pixel inversion,garble text etc...


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> So far no issues on xb270hu? Like what happened on rog swift thread ex. Flicker issue,pixel inversion,garble text etc...


It was covered in the first post, The xb270hu doesnt have the issues the rog swift does.


----------



## Vipu

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/lg-to-offer-display-144hz-ips-panels.html

Soooo, should I wait for this?








Nothing about freesync/gsync tho...
And weird screensize and resolution combos...


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/lg-to-offer-display-144hz-ips-panels.html
> 
> Soooo, should I wait for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about freesync/gsync tho...
> And weird screensize and resolution combos...


If you want 1080P...I think I want 1440P.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> So far no issues on xb270hu? Like what happened on rog swift thread ex. Flicker issue,pixel inversion,garble text etc...


I've been noticing a brief flicker/black out for a fraction of a second about once every hour or so. I think it may be the DP cable I'm using as it's an old 15ft one from monoprice, so I need to test the monitor with the DP cable it came with and see if the problem continues.

Anybody else been having a problem like this that has been due to anything but the DP cable used?


----------



## Xipe

I recieve the monitor this morning and its incredible!!!
I tried 7 of ASUS ROG SWIFT, and now i have the best monitor for gaming.
0 dead pixel, some glow but very low. I am happy


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I've been noticing a brief flicker/black out for a fraction of a second about once every hour or so. I think it may be the DP cable I'm using as it's an old 15ft one from monoprice, so I need to test the monitor with the DP cable it came with and see if the problem continues.
> 
> Anybody else been having a problem like this that has been due to anything but the DP cable used?


GSync flickers on loading screens

http://techreport.com/news/27449/g-sync-monitors-flicker-in-some-games-and-here-why


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> GSync flickers on loading screens
> 
> http://techreport.com/news/27449/g-sync-monitors-flicker-in-some-games-and-here-why


This has been happening on the desktop and various places, not just one place like loading screens.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> This has been happening on the desktop and various places, not just one place like loading screens.


Could be backlight issues if it's doing it on the desktop.


----------



## 7eleven

after +1 week of use, i'm so happy of that monitor the image quality of ips + smooth of g-sync 144hz is amazing









http://youtu.be/VT8Vh3q4kTA


----------



## bajer29

I think it's good to know how to calibrate your monitor properly with OSD AND ICC profiles. At first I thought it was either/ or, but I quickly learned you set OSD first, then apply the ICC profile.

Sorry if this is redundant and I'm the only one who didn't understand this initially but to clear up any confusion, such as my misunderstanding, here's the write-up from TFT:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> 1) Obtaining the optimum starting point at a hardware level - this involves setting the OSD settings to the recommended levels for brightness, contrast, RGB, gamma, colour temperature etc. During a calibration process the device/software will often guide you to reaching this optimum starting point before more finite corrections are made through the creation of the profile at the graphics card level. Getting to the best hardware setting first can help ensure the profiling needs to do "less work" to correct your settings, and ensure tonal values are preserved. Use the recommended OSD settings as a starting point which will be a good start
> 
> 2) Profiling the screen at a graphics card level - after the optimum hardware starting point has been achieved, the rest of the process is usually automated, while the device makes more accurate corrections to improve the gamma, white point and colour accuracy of the screen. These corrections are made through the creation of the ICC profile at a graphics card level. Once finished, the profile is activated and combined with the OSD settings in step 1, should give you a good set-up. You can use the ICC profiles available to offer that extra level of correction and they can be easily activated, or removed if you do not see benefit or they do not work on your screen.






Hopefully this helps some absent minded folks such as I.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I've been noticing a brief flicker/black out for a fraction of a second about once every hour or so. I think it may be the DP cable I'm using as it's an old 15ft one from monoprice, so I need to test the monitor with the DP cable it came with and see if the problem continues.
> 
> Anybody else been having a problem like this that has been due to anything but the DP cable used?


I had that issue with my stock cable because I was stretching it so much. It seemed like the cable was losing contact ever so slightly and then the picture gets lost. Could be your old cable is a bit loose from wear or maybe is only a DP1.1 cable? If you want to try a new cable I got this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882678027 and it works very well.


----------



## iluvkfc

Anyone from Canada had any news from NCIX (shipment, etc)? Apparently they accepted my price match with Direct Canada (it still ends up being $1k due to 0 dead pixel warranty, tax, shipping, and the sneaky environment fee).

Are they sending these monitors to anyone, or do they have ETA at least?


----------



## porath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> The jumping text is from running it above 60hz. Diablo 3 will allow you to run in higher refresh rates but that is one of the issues (think this was pretty recently added).
> 
> The game just stutters on its on sometimes as well.
> 
> But yes you should disable VSYNC in the game if your using a gsync monitor.


i haven't been able to get gsync working in diablo 3. i've tried dozens of permutations of settings. do you have any idea how i could get it to work?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Sure, Where should i upload it to? Not sure whats against the rules on OCN.
> I dont think it is, But i'll check right now.
> 
> /e Checked, Its running fullscreen :/
> 
> /e #2 So i ended up restarting my computer & now its working properly in league again. Weird. Also instead of saying either "ULMB mode only available in 85/100hz mode" Or "ULMB not available in G-sync mode" It was just saying "ULMB mode not available."
> Got my smile for $70 shipped from newegg.
> Yea, it makes league stupid smooth when you scroll the screen.


So this pretty much just happened again.

Was playing Dirt 3 with g-sync on. Did a few races had to leave for a little so i quit the game.

Came back an hour~ later & g-sync isnt working on dirt 3 now

Here's my issues so far:

If i leave the monitor off, While my pc is on.. After like 45~ Minutes i'll come back and all my window sizes on my desktop are changed, like the monitor completely diconnected from the pc / resolution changed.

Randomly g-sync & ULMB will quit working completely until i restart my pc. Even at 85/100 hz, It wont allow me to even toggle ulmb on.

For pc background, I have win7, sli 980 & 347.88 drivers.

So.. I'm starting to wonder if the cable is the issue..

I unplugged it from the monitor & Plugged it back in, Now ulmb is working properly again, But g-sync isnt working in any game.
So I'm not sure whats going on here...

Alright, Final edit.

So just patched from 347.88 to 350.05, Seems to have fixed my g-sync for now...


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porath*
> 
> i haven't been able to get gsync working in diablo 3. i've tried dozens of permutations of settings. do you have any idea how i could get it to work?


Open NVIDIA control panel. Set G-sync in 3D settings as the default for global settings, set preferred refresh rate in global settings to highest available. Set your XB270HU to 120Hz in change resolution settings.

This will now turn G-sync on when a game is started, set it to the highest FPS the game will allow, and 120Hz on desktop to throttle to 2D GPU clocks while not gaming.


----------



## porath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Open NVIDIA control panel. Set G-sync in 3D settings as the default for global settings, set preferred refresh rate in global settings to highest available. Set your XB270HU to 120Hz in change resolution settings.
> 
> This will now turn G-sync on when a game is started, set it to the highest FPS the game will allow, and 120Hz on desktop to throttle to 2D GPU clocks while not gaming.


thanks. i'll give this a shot. i'm starting to think i need to roll back my driver or something. i'm on 347.88. btw, what's the reason for 120hz instead of 144hz?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porath*
> 
> thanks. i'll give this a shot. i'm starting to think i need to roll back my driver or something. i'm on 347.88. btw, what's the reason for 120hz instead of 144hz?


For some reason nvidia graphics cards don't down clock to 2d speeds when using 144hz on the desktop. The current 'work around' is to leave it at 120hz while on the desktop.

I personally don't really care as power/heat isnt really an issue to me.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porath*
> 
> i haven't been able to get gsync working in diablo 3. i've tried dozens of permutations of settings. do you have any idea how i could get it to work?


I had 0 issues with it. First make sure you're not running in fullscreen windowed mode.


----------



## porath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I had 0 issues with it. First make sure you're not running in fullscreen windowed mode.


may i ask what driver version you're using? and yeah, i guess i should have said all the stuff i've tried.

i'm running in exclusive fullscreen mode, i've tried it with a custom setting for d3 in the nvidia cpl forcing gsync on even though gsync is the global setting, with "highest available refresh rate" enabled, with vsync on and off in d3, at all different refresh rates, restarting the pc between each attempt, and all permutations of those : /


----------



## Sanek

For those in Canada, just a heads up that Canada Computers has quite a few of these monitors in stock at the moment:
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_1195_700_1104&item_id=083204

One thing though - they will direct you to Acer if the monitor has "dead/stuck/defective pixels":
http://www.canadacomputers.com/warranty.php
http://www.canadacomputers.com/return_and_exchange.php

If you feel like risking it and possibly having to RMA with Acer if there are monitor issues, thats an option. I guess you can just try to return the monitor without mentioning any issues with it, in which case its a 14-day return with no restocking fee, but they might refuse once they find some dead pixels.


----------



## finalheaven

Hmm.. I've had no issues leaving computer on/monitor off and coming back to have gsync disabled.

only issue i have had is the screen blinking, but it doesn't seem to be the entire screen, only the video that is embedded into the webpage that blinks (where im guessing gpu is being used). not sure why it does that but appears to occur when there is a slight lag in the video stream. guessing its the video stream's fault?


----------



## Swolern

Anybody able to get a locked 100fps with V or Async with ULMB enabled? I can't, mine always goes above 100fps no matter what I do. Probably a driver issue


----------



## Shopan

I had mine rmaed for a replacement. I bought it from newegg, was able to get my shipping waived after chatting with a rep online.

Mine has two dust/dirt behind the screen on the lower right. Once I saw it, it is hard not to ignore it. I keep telling myself not to rma, since it probably would take a month before the newegg has any in stock for replacement.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> For those in Canada, just a heads up that Canada Computers has quite a few of these monitors in stock at the moment:
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_1195_700_1104&item_id=083204
> 
> One thing though - they will direct you to Acer if the monitor has "dead/stuck/defective pixels":
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/warranty.php
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/return_and_exchange.php
> 
> If you feel like risking it and possibly having to RMA with Acer if there are monitor issues, thats an option. I guess you can just try to return the monitor without mentioning any issues with it, in which case its a 14-day return with no restocking fee, but they might refuse once they find some dead pixels.


If you return an item you open there is a restocking fee. Canada computers used to have a zero dead pixel guarantee but discontinued it.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> If you return an item you open there is a restocking fee. Canada computers used to have a zero dead pixel guarantee but discontinued it.


I know they used to have a restocking fee, but they seem to have waived it for some items (i.e. LCD monitors). See the Restocking Fee Table:
http://www.canadacomputers.com/return_and_exchange.php

Unless I'm misunderstanding it?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shopan*
> 
> I had mine rmaed for a replacement. I bought it from newegg, was able to get my shipping waived after chatting with a rep online.
> 
> Mine has two dust/dirt behind the screen on the lower right. Once I saw it, it is hard not to ignore it. I keep telling myself not to rma, since it probably would take a month before the newegg has any in stock for replacement.


Not necessarily, it might depend on how much is backordered. Newegg had stock in on the 31st of March, got more on on the 8th of April, so there probably will be at least one or two more stockings in the months of April.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> I know they used to have a restocking fee, but they seem to have waived it for some items (i.e. LCD monitors). See the Restocking Fee Table:
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/return_and_exchange.php
> 
> Unless I'm misunderstanding it?


I returned a samsung monitor there recently and they charged me a 10% restocking fee. I had it for 2 days...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> So this pretty much just happened again.
> 
> Was playing Dirt 3 with g-sync on. Did a few races had to leave for a little so i quit the game.
> 
> Came back an hour~ later & g-sync isnt working on dirt 3 now
> 
> Here's my issues so far:
> 
> If i leave the monitor off, While my pc is on.. After like 45~ Minutes i'll come back and all my window sizes on my desktop are changed, like the monitor completely diconnected from the pc / resolution changed.
> 
> Randomly g-sync & ULMB will quit working completely until i restart my pc. Even at 85/100 hz, It wont allow me to even toggle ulmb on.
> 
> For pc background, I have win7, sli 980 & 347.88 drivers.
> 
> So.. I'm starting to wonder if the cable is the issue..
> 
> I unplugged it from the monitor & Plugged it back in, Now ulmb is working properly again, But g-sync isnt working in any game.
> So I'm not sure whats going on here...
> 
> Alright, Final edit.
> 
> So just patched from 347.88 to 350.05, Seems to have fixed my g-sync for now...


Assuming the issue comes back just my experience.

I am running an older driver branch. I don't recall the exact number or even the branch but it is the Dying Light game ready driver. Sorry I am not home at the moment. I have also not experienced any loss of G Sync. I have not even messed with ULMB yet since I love G Sync so I cannot comment. I can say the Swift had this issue for me (first 2 out of the 3 I tried) and all were attached via the supplied cable including this display. I have been trying to find a problem but aside the known flicker on a game load or after a load screen the thing is just perfect.

Also I am running my desktop at 60hz because of Skyrim so this may be why I have not seen any issues manifest. I just set my game profiles for the refresh rates I want since burning up this 780Ti reference card(plan on water cooling it soon or replacing it with the hybrid 980 because I am lazy) on ports really isn't worth it. Being back on 1440 with G Sync is plenty to make me happy.

Also I should note my power settings are set to never sleep or hibernate. The s3 power state could be the problem....just a thought since you said you came back and it was messed up


----------



## kamimaru

Hey, just a quick post here to say I got my monitor a couple days ago. About time the XB270HU was available In France.
Nothing wrong with the pannel so far, everything working as intended, no dead pixels (I took the 0 dead pixel warrenty of the retailer just in case).
It's marvelous, expensive but worth it


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Anyone from Canada had any news from NCIX (shipment, etc)? Apparently they accepted my price match with Direct Canada (it still ends up being $1k due to 0 dead pixel warranty, tax, shipping, and the sneaky environment fee).
> 
> Are they sending these monitors to anyone, or do they have ETA at least?


yea, mine is on the way. But its a special order and ship from the supplier. So its shipping from the supplier to ncix warehouse, then they forward it to you. Mine just arrived at the warehouse today. They sent me a tracking number to track from the supplier then gona send me another to track to my house.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Assuming the issue comes back just my experience.
> 
> I am running an older driver branch. I don't recall the exact number or even the branch but it is the Dying Light game ready driver. Sorry I am not home at the moment. I have also not experienced any loss of G Sync. I have not even messed with ULMB yet since I love G Sync so I cannot comment. I can say the Swift had this issue for me (first 2 out of the 3 I tried) and all were attached via the supplied cable including this display. I have been trying to find a problem but aside the known flicker on a game load or after a load screen the thing is just perfect.
> 
> Also I am running my desktop at 60hz because of Skyrim so this may be why I have not seen any issues manifest. I just set my game profiles for the refresh rates I want since burning up this 780Ti reference card(plan on water cooling it soon or replacing it with the hybrid 980 because I am lazy) on ports really isn't worth it. Being back on 1440 with G Sync is plenty to make me happy.
> 
> Also I should note my power settings are set to never sleep or hibernate. The s3 power state could be the problem....just a thought since you said you came back and it was messed up


So i think it was the cable being pulled too tight. It hasnt done it since i moved the monitor a few inches closer to my pc & re-plugged in the D-port cable.

Ordered a longer cable too.


----------



## Qwixt

So the only thing bugging me about this monitor is the backlight bleed on the lower right side. It's only noticeable on dark screens. No complaints yet about anything else, other than the lack of a signed monitor driver. I am holding this monitor to higher standard than my past monitors, so I will most likely live with it, since it's only noticeable on dark images.

My gaming experience with gsync has improved since I set preferred refresh rate to highest available in the NVCP. Without that setting, I am not sure gsync was working properly and at its optimum ability. If any games have an issue with the highest refresh rate, I will create a separate game profile for them.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwixt*
> 
> So the only thing bugging me about this monitor is the backlight bleed on the lower right side. It's only noticeable on dark screens. No complaints yet about anything else, other than the lack of a signed monitor driver. I am holding this monitor to higher standard than my past monitors, so I will most likely live with it, since it's only noticeable on dark images.
> 
> My gaming experience with gsync has improved since I set preferred refresh rate to highest available in the NVCP. Without that setting, I am not sure gsync was working properly and at its optimum ability. If any games have an issue with the highest refresh rate, I will create a separate game profile for them.


Sounds like IPS glow instead of backlight bleeding. Have you checked to see if it disappears when you shift your head? Just about everyone has IPS glow on the lower right with this monitor, it's unavoidable.


----------



## Qwixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Sounds like IPS glow instead of backlight bleeding. Have you checked to see if it disappears when you shift your head? Just about everyone has IPS glow on the lower right with this monitor, it's unavoidable.


Yes, if I shift to right, almost equal with bezel, then it's not noticeable. Does that mean glow or bleed?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwixt*
> 
> Yes, if I shift to right, almost equal with bezel, then it's not noticeable. Does that mean glow or bleed?


It's just some glow. I wouldn't lose sleep over it. Turning down the brightness helps minimize it, if you haven't done that already. Even a perfect monitor is going to have some IPS glow, just depends on the angle you're looking at the screen from.


----------



## thetruth1983

I received my monitor a few days ago from Tigerdirect and so far it's been good. I've been playing a little Battlefield Hardline and after about 15 minutes of gameplay, the screen becomes a bit fuzzy. It's hard to explain but all the edge of everything become jagged. I tried a few other games and the issue isn't there so I'm guessing that the bug is somewhere in Battlefield. Other than than, I have no dead pixels and all the colors seem perfect. I do miss the extra screen real estate of my old 4k gsync monitor but the IPS display certainly makes up for it since I don't have to strain my eyes as much.


----------



## MilSpecHD

I need some help!

I've been having some difficulty adjusting to the brightness of this monitor. I've tried everything from as low as 24 to as high as 100 for gaming and browsing. It seems almost all of you prefer and say that 25 or so is plenty bright for gaming, but I don't see it. If I put my monitor that low games seem really dark. When I put it up to say, 70-80 it seems to pop a lot more and seems a lot more vibrant, but everyone says that's a crazy brightness for this monitor.

I don't understand. My eyes are 20/20 but it seems like playing on 25 brightness or so is incredibly dark for me. Text in games like Diablo 3 at that setting look like complete ****.

Does anyone have any ideas on why this may be? Right now I have the monitor at 100 and it seems everything is just so much more vivid. Could there be a monitor issue? Should I buy a calibrator? Should I just play at whatever brightness I prefer?


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilSpecHD*
> 
> I need some help!
> 
> I've been having some difficulty adjusting to the brightness of this monitor. I've tried everything from as low as 24 to as high as 100 for gaming and browsing. It seems almost all of you prefer and say that 25 or so is plenty bright for gaming, but I don't see it. If I put my monitor that low games seem really dark. When I put it up to say, 70-80 it seems to pop a lot more and seems a lot more vibrant, but everyone says that's a crazy brightness for this monitor.
> 
> I don't understand. My eyes are 20/20 but it seems like playing on 25 brightness or so is incredibly dark for me. Text in games like Diablo 3 at that setting look like complete ****.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on why this may be? Right now I have the monitor at 100 and it seems everything is just so much more vivid. Could there be a monitor issue? Should I buy a calibrator? Should I just play at whatever brightness I prefer?


gamma.... gamma is the way....


----------



## MilSpecHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> gamma.... gamma is the way....


I've kept mine at the stock 2.2 like everyone else.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilSpecHD*
> 
> I've kept mine at the stock 2.2 like everyone else.


set to 1.9 and start to try other combo with brightness and contrast...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> So i think it was the cable being pulled too tight. It hasnt done it since i moved the monitor a few inches closer to my pc & re-plugged in the D-port cable.
> 
> Ordered a longer cable too.


Glad to hear it sounds like your problem is solved!







When you get your longer cable if it works stable with the display do you mind letting us know which brand etc.? I had some issues with DP cables at longer length. The one that came with this display(as most included DP cables) is quite short. My mouse cable falls over top of it...bothers my OCD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwixt*
> 
> So the only thing bugging me about this monitor is the backlight bleed on the lower right side. It's only noticeable on dark screens. No complaints yet about anything else, other than the lack of a signed monitor driver. I am holding this monitor to higher standard than my past monitors, so I will most likely live with it, since it's only noticeable on dark images.
> 
> My gaming experience with gsync has improved since I set preferred refresh rate to highest available in the NVCP. Without that setting, I am not sure gsync was working properly and at its optimum ability. If any games have an issue with the highest refresh rate, I will create a separate game profile for them.


I was testing tons of games for issues with G Sync (all were profiled with g sync and tested at 60hz, 120hz and 144hz). The only one I came across that it did not function in at least for me was *Sniper Elite 3* so far. All of the other games I tested work at 60hz through 144hz with G Sync enabled. Alot of them worked without a profile at all as well as I only added one if it was missing from the NVCP(clean driver install) after testing all 3 aforementioned refresh rates. OFC my global had G sync enabled.


----------



## Thoth420

*Double post please mark for delete*


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilSpecHD*
> 
> I need some help!
> 
> I've been having some difficulty adjusting to the brightness of this monitor. I've tried everything from as low as 24 to as high as 100 for gaming and browsing. It seems almost all of you prefer and say that 25 or so is plenty bright for gaming, but I don't see it. If I put my monitor that low games seem really dark. When I put it up to say, 70-80 it seems to pop a lot more and seems a lot more vibrant, but everyone says that's a crazy brightness for this monitor.
> 
> I don't understand. My eyes are 20/20 but it seems like playing on 25 brightness or so is incredibly dark for me. Text in games like Diablo 3 at that setting look like complete ****.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on why this may be? Right now I have the monitor at 100 and it seems everything is just so much more vivid. Could there be a monitor issue? Should I buy a calibrator? Should I just play at whatever brightness I prefer?


I'm betting this is just personal preference. Remember though that colors being more vivid or popping out does not mean its the most accurate either. I am betting you have set your monitors to much higher brightness before this and you are having a hard time adapting. I had a weird time adapting too but I am now used to it. Its funny though because colors on the websites that I have been visiting all the time are different now. This monitor probably has much better color accuracy than my old qnix.


----------



## Vipu

And this is what I have been thinking about related to "you will see websites in different color" etc when you calibrate.

So if I buy calibrating machine and use it on my screen, how do I know it did work and is calibrated correctly?
Is there any way to know it?
If picture changes and I think it looks weird how do I know I just need to get used to it or did it not calibrate it correctly?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Glad to hear it sounds like your problem is solved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get your longer cable if it works stable with the display do you mind letting us know which brand etc.? I had some issues with DP cables at longer length. The one that came with this display(as most included DP cables) is quite short. My mouse cable falls over top of it...bothers my OCD.
> I was testing tons of games for issues with G Sync (all were profiled with g sync and tested at 60hz, 120hz and 144hz). The only one I came across that it did not function in at least for me was *Sniper Elite 3* so far. All of the other games I tested work at 60hz through 144hz with G Sync enabled. Alot of them worked without a profile at all as well as I only added one if it was missing from the NVCP(clean driver install) after testing all 3 aforementioned refresh rates. OFC my global had G sync enabled.


http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Gold-Plated-DisplayPort/dp/B005H3Q59U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428704484&sr=8-1&keywords=display+port+cable

Just got it in the mail, Its a foot longer than the stock cable. So far everything works fine on it, I think my main problem before was a loose/stressed connection because of cable length.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> And this is what I have been thinking about related to "you will see websites in different color" etc when you calibrate.
> 
> So if I buy calibrating machine and use it on my screen, how do I know it did work and is calibrated correctly?
> Is there any way to know it?
> If picture changes and I think it looks weird how do I know I just need to get used to it or did it not calibrate it correctly?


You can always get a copy of a proper calibrated printed photo & compare side to side. Should looks the same~


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> You can always get a copy of a proper calibrated printed photo & compare side to side. Should looks the same~


I prefer not calibrating the same way one calibrates to match prints, that would require using adjustments for ambient lighting conditions as well.

Instead I like to calibrate for maximum color accuracy v.s. BT.709 and a gamma with a BT.1886 curve or maybe BT.1886 like with a different power gamma, e.g. 2.2 instead of 2.4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> And this is what I have been thinking about related to "you will see websites in different color" etc when you calibrate.
> 
> So if I buy calibrating machine and use it on my screen, how do I know it did work and is calibrated correctly?
> Is there any way to know it?
> If picture changes and I think it looks weird how do I know I just need to get used to it or did it not calibrate it correctly?


I like using HCFR to measure the display before and after a calibration, it takes a lot of measurements of different colors and tells you how far off each is. You can use it to set the OSD or to see the effects of an ICC profile. I have definitely done a bad calibration and had it be immediately obvious after running an all colors saturation sweep in HCFR.

This monitor has a good factory calibration except for the white point, the white point is much too blue or high temperature. Using my colorimeter only to set the OSD's red, green, and blue and I get very accurate colors, better than my Overlord's after running a full calibration. Using a standard full calibration in addition reduces the contrast and does not improve color accuracy noticeably. It also increases banding a small amount in shadows.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilSpecHD*
> 
> I need some help!
> 
> I've been having some difficulty adjusting to the brightness of this monitor. I've tried everything from as low as 24 to as high as 100 for gaming and browsing. It seems almost all of you prefer and say that 25 or so is plenty bright for gaming, but I don't see it. If I put my monitor that low games seem really dark. When I put it up to say, 70-80 it seems to pop a lot more and seems a lot more vibrant, but everyone says that's a crazy brightness for this monitor.
> 
> I don't understand. My eyes are 20/20 but it seems like playing on 25 brightness or so is incredibly dark for me. Text in games like Diablo 3 at that setting look like complete ****.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on why this may be? Right now I have the monitor at 100 and it seems everything is just so much more vivid. Could there be a monitor issue? Should I buy a calibrator? Should I just play at whatever brightness I prefer?


Try setting:

Red: 50
Green: 45
Blue: 43
(feel free to tweak green and blue a bit if you think it looks better)

Contrast to 49
Brightness to 33

And use it like that for over 30 minutes. If it still looks dull to you feel free to increase the brightness. The way human vision works is odd, we adapt to brightness in a relative manner so turning down brightness makes it look dull for a while but we adapt and think that looks normal and then increasing the brightness doesn't make it look less dull anymore, only brighter.

Viewing conditions matter a lot too, if your room is brighter than a cave you might like more brightness.

All that said, without a meter, it is hard to know if you simply like much brighter monitors or if there is something wrong with the back light. Human vision is all about what looks good to the human after all.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porath*
> 
> may i ask what driver version you're using? and yeah, i guess i should have said all the stuff i've tried.
> 
> i'm running in exclusive fullscreen mode, i've tried it with a custom setting for d3 in the nvidia cpl forcing gsync on even though gsync is the global setting, with "highest available refresh rate" enabled, with vsync on and off in d3, at all different refresh rates, restarting the pc between each attempt, and all permutations of those : /


Using the latest nvidia drivers on a 780 ti. Maybe do a full uninstall, driver cleaner and new install?


----------



## Swolern

Anyone having a issue where the screen will go blank & state no input. Only way to get video back is to change the DP cable to a different DP input on my gpu. Feel like it might be a driver bug.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone having a issue where the screen will go blank & state no input. Only way to get video back is to change the DP cable to a different DP input on my gpu. Feel like it might be a driver bug.


Could be a bad cable as well


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Proud owners of the Acer, the newest Nvidia 350.12 driver activates G-Sync at desktop. Borderless gaming with G-Sync should now be possible, I'll test it out later.


----------



## kalston

Sounds a little weird, that's with Aero enabled?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porath*
> 
> may i ask what driver version you're using? and yeah, i guess i should have said all the stuff i've tried.
> 
> i'm running in exclusive fullscreen mode, i've tried it with a custom setting for d3 in the nvidia cpl forcing gsync on even though gsync is the global setting, with "highest available refresh rate" enabled, with vsync on and off in d3, at all different refresh rates, restarting the pc between each attempt, and all permutations of those : /


Stupid question, did you ever check the in-game FPS maximum for foreground and background in video settings? I'm sure you have... I'm just trying to think of anything that would be causing you to have this issue


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> Sounds a little weird, that's with Aero enabled?


No, I have Windows 8.1. As far as I know it doesn't have Aero.

I just started Trackmania 2 Valley to check it out and G-Sync is also enabled while playing it in borderless fullscreen mode. It also felt really smooth, just like G-Sync in fullscreen. But still not 100% sure, so don't take my information for granted.








Proof:


----------



## porath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Stupid question, did you ever check the in-game FPS maximum for foreground and background in video settings? I'm sure you have... I'm just trying to think of anything that would be causing you to have this issue


yeah, i messed with that stuff too. it's not a problem anymore though, because the latest nvidia drivers enable gsync on the desktop, and it works in d3 now. unfortunately, it made no difference in the visual quality of the game


----------



## kalston

I think Win 8.1 has a permanent form of Aero that can't be disabled. Anyway, this is interesting and could be a great feature (and once again leaving AMD far behind).

I actually have one game without fullscreen exclusive support and this would be a great fix for the tearing I suffer from when playing it (I could probably enable Aero to get v-sync with it but meh, such a hassle and the input lag would be quite horrible too).

I do wonder if this might not conflict with video playback though (right now g-sync with video playback hurts performance and smoothness terribly with high bitrate content)

edit : been reading nvidia boards and I don't think g-sync is working on the desktop or windowed mode :
Quote:


> ManuelG said:
> This is normal behavior with R349 drivers to facilitate changes with Windows 10. Although the Asus SWIFT G-Sync monitor is reporting G-Sync mode while on the desktop, it is only running in G-Sync mode in full screen apps.


This also apparently makes enabling ULMB a bit more tricky.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porath*
> 
> yeah, i messed with that stuff too. it's not a problem anymore though, because the latest nvidia drivers enable gsync on the desktop, and it works in d3 now. unfortunately, *it made no difference in the visual quality of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I noticed this too, but at least you have 144Hz in D3 now


----------



## pleventi

Recieved my monitor today. No visible dead pixels. One or two "dirty pixels" near the right edge of the screen where I'll never see them in normal use. Only quality control flaw is a 4" long scratch in the screen/coating that is only visible when I look for it, when there's a lot of glare. Don't know yet about the lightbleed etc, since its daytime. Overall, I'm keeping it.

First impression vs my Dell 2711U: Similar colour etc quality in the desktop. Snappier response time (once I set it to 120 Hz). Antiglare is a little less effective (more glare on the screen when I have windows behind).


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pleventi*
> 
> Recieved my monitor today. No visible dead pixels. One or two "dirty pixels" near the right edge of the screen where I'll never see them in normal use. Only quality control flaw is a 4" long scratch in the screen/coating that is only visible when I look for it, when there's a lot of glare. Don't know yet about the lightbleed etc, since its daytime. Overall, I'm keeping it.
> 
> First impression vs my Dell 2711U: Similar colour etc quality in the desktop. Snappier response time (once I set it to 120 Hz). Antiglare is a little less effective (more glare on the screen when I have windows behind).


I could't accept something physically damaged out of the box


----------



## krel

My replacements from newegg will be here tomorrow. Here's hoping.


----------



## pleventi

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I could't accept something physically damaged out of the box


It is very subtle. And the panel seems otherwise perfect -- no visual defects, works great, even the IPS light bleed thingy is very subtle. Plus at this point if I return it, I imagine there is a high chance what will ship back to me is someone else's returned panel. All in all, I can accept this very minor, usually invisible defect in exchange for a known good panel.


----------



## Shopan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> My replacements from newegg will be here tomorrow. Here's hoping.


How long was the replacement process? I had drop off my to UPS last Friday for replacement from Newegg.


----------



## Thoth420

So the GTA driver allows g sync in windowed mode?! I may finally be able to enjoy SC Blacklist without borders or ctd after 20 mins.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shopan*
> 
> How long was the replacement process? I had drop off my to UPS last Friday for replacement from Newegg.


For me in AZ, it was two days by way of UPS ground to their facility, about a day for them to check in and issue my refund. Since they were out of stock I couldn't do a replacement, just a refund, but they got them back in stock a day or so later so I ordered four of them - hopefully two of the four will be decent and I'll return the other two, or if by some miracle I get four good ones I might see if there's anyone interested in them before I ship them back to Newegg.

Total time from when I shipped them back to when I'll have the replacements, about 10 days.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So the GTA driver allows g sync in windowed mode?! I may finally be able to enjoy SC Blacklist without borders or ctd after 20 mins.


I believe Nvidia mentioned on their forums that G-Sync on the desktop is indeed a bug, but can't go into further details on if it means it will stay this way or tweak it to still "work" as it does with 350.12 in a "non-bugged" way.

Also, a little over 2 hours left until GTA V is done downloading for me...i'll let you guys know how it goes playing in Surround 7680x1440p @ 144hz, as I just completed my build yesterday! Also means more updates to this thread!


----------



## Rikuo

Well it did that weird Disconnect thing again....

Left the monitor off for a few hours with the pc on. Turned it back on & Firefox was blank & a different sized window / steam was tiny etc. G-sync / Ulmb doesnt work.

Opened the nvidia control panel & noticed that the G-Sync tab completely disappeared....


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Well it did that weird Disconnect thing again....
> 
> ... G-sync / Ulmb doesnt work.
> 
> Opened the nvidia control panel & noticed that the G-Sync tab completely disappeared....


Mine did that today too, first time. As for the window re-sizing thing, I thought that was because the display does disconnect when turned off same as HDMI displays do. I never thought much of it except that it was annoying these types of displays do that.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Well it did that weird Disconnect thing again....
> 
> Left the monitor off for a few hours with the pc on. Turned it back on & Firefox was blank & a different sized window / steam was tiny etc. G-sync / Ulmb doesnt work.
> 
> Opened the nvidia control panel & noticed that the G-Sync tab completely disappeared....


Is this with or without the new patch released today? 350.12


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Well it did that weird Disconnect thing again....
> 
> Left the monitor off for a few hours with the pc on. Turned it back on & Firefox was blank & a different sized window / steam was tiny etc. G-sync / Ulmb doesnt work.
> 
> Opened the nvidia control panel & noticed that the G-Sync tab completely disappeared....


Do you know what your system uptime was when this occurs?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Mine did that today too, first time. As for the window re-sizing thing, I thought that was because the display does disconnect when turned off same as HDMI displays do. I never thought much of it except that it was annoying these types of displays do that.


Oh really? Never actually owned an HDMI monitor... Went from dvi -> Dual Link Dvi -> DP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is this with or without the new patch released today? 350.12


Actually this is with the last 3 driver versions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Do you know what your system uptime was when this occurs?


Probably 1-2 days or so.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Probably 1-2 days or so.


My uptime when it happened was also right about 2 days.


----------



## Thoth420

Just a thought but is the card or cards TDRing perhaps? I remember my 770 did this after 36 hours uptime like clockwork. Was a driver problem they eventually solved.


----------



## furax

Hello,

I just received my monitor, i previously owned a swift and returned it because the monitor was going undetected woundt turn back on, also the image was to gainy and dirty. On the XB270HU the image is crips and clear. Only problem is i have 2 dead pixel and a stuck pixel. I already have a crosship on the way because i had 0 dead pixel warranty at ncix. NCIX is really great.


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone with the new GTA Game Ready driver branch that owns the original copy of DX HR that can test the game. Mine went nuts using it and only going back to an earlier driver solved it. Even the loading splash screens were moving so slow...


----------



## krel

Got my replacement monitors via Newegg today. Of the four new ones, one is good, one has one speck of dirt in the top right corner that I can live with, one has multiple specs of dirt, and one is completely screwed up (see pics.) So, out of the seven I've personally had in my posession, that's:

2 good and 1 with a speck of dirt, I'm keeping these three.

These four are returns.
1 bad pixels (multiple)
1 bad pixels and dirt
1 multiple bits of dirt
1 completely screwed up

5/7 being not perfect is not a great track record. I hope they get their QC under control, they have issues.




Now... *DEEP BREATH* On to happier thoughts... I'll get them set up this afternoon in surround and take some pictures. Looking forward to testing them out.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Anyone with the new GTA Game Ready driver branch that owns the original copy of DX HR that can test the game. Mine went nuts using it and only going back to an earlier driver solved it. Even the loading splash screens were moving so slow...


I was just playing through HR again and was using the 349 drivers with it, I updated drivers right before bed so Ill test when I get home from work in a few hours.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Got my replacement monitors via Newegg today. Of the four new ones, one is good, one has one speck of dirt in the top right corner that I can live with, one has multiple specs of dirt, and one is completely screwed up (see pics.) So, out of the seven I've personally had in my posession, that's:
> 
> 2 good and 1 with a speck of dirt, I'm keeping these three.
> 
> These four are returns.
> 1 bad pixels (multiple)
> 1 bad pixels and dirt
> 1 multiple bits of dirt
> 1 completely screwed up
> 
> 5/7 being not perfect is not a great track record. I hope they get their QC under control, they have issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... *DEEP BREATH* On to happier thoughts... I'll get them set up this afternoon in surround and take some pictures. Looking forward to testing them out.


Let's hope the second "wave" at the end of the month has better QC. Also, you have to wonder if any of them were returned but not reported defective.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Let's hope the second "wave" at the end of the month has better QC. Also, *you have to wonder if any of them were returned but not reported defective*.


That's my prime concern. My monitor is about to ship and it seems like the last stock Newegg got was just a few days ago. Can't help but wonder.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> That's my prime concern. My monitor is about to ship and it seems like the last stock Newegg got was just a few days ago. Can't help but wonder.


Dunno. The ones I've returned I've told them had screen damage.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Oh really? Never actually owned an HDMI monitor... Went from dvi -> Dual Link Dvi -> DP
> Actually this is with the last 3 driver versions.
> Probably 1-2 days or so.


Would be great to know how many people have similar issues. If its an issue with this monitor, I think it might be a deal-breaker for me, since I rarely restart my PC and just put it to sleep whenever I stop using it (would really suck if all the windows suddenly got screwed up because of that).


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I was just playing through HR again and was using the 349 drivers with it, I updated drivers right before bed so Ill test when I get home from work in a few hours.


Thanks please let me know. The directors cut never worked ok for me but this game was fine pre driver install.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks please let me know. The directors cut never worked ok for me but this game was fine pre driver install.


The game works perfectly fine for me, no change since yesterday when I was playing on the old drivers. I am on the regular "old" version of the game, not the Director's Cut though.


----------



## krel

Looks like one of my displayport cables has an issue - it'll drive the monitor at 60hz but not at 144. The other two monitors are at 144, and if I switch the cables around it'll go to 144 as well, it's the specific cable. The ones provided with the monitor are too short for my setup, so I'll have to buy one. kind of a bummer. Is there anything I need to be aware of, getting cables that run at 144hz?

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003B3N27G this is the cable that's failing, I have two others (same thing) that seem to be fine.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Looks like one of my displayport cables has an issue - it'll drive the monitor at 60hz but not at 144. The other two monitors are at 144, and if I switch the cables around it'll go to 144 as well, it's the specific cable. The ones provided with the monitor are too short for my setup, so I'll have to buy one. kind of a bummer. Is there anything I need to be aware of, getting cables that run at 144hz?
> 
> www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003B3N27G this is the cable that's failing, I have two others (same thing) that seem to be fine.


Picked up a replacement DP cable at Frys, all is well.







Here's a beauty shot.


----------



## alan242

Has anyone noticed a kind of band or shadow with solid color backgrounds? It is a little hard to capture with a camera. I'll try to describe it. Set the desktop to a solid background with Hue 80, Sat 240, Lum 60, Red 0, Green 128, Blue 0. Open one window on the desktop. It can be big or small, but I first noticed it with a larger window. Black windows seem to make it show a bit more. Paint with a filled window is quick way to create one. Center the window. Look at the upper right corner of the window. From the top edge of the window to the top of the monitor, there is a visible "line" where the anything in that screen area is slightly darker compared to anything left or right of the window. If you move the window left and right, the "line" moves with the window. I'm not sure if it's banding or something else. I don't see this on my trusty Dell 2407WFP.


----------



## Swolern

I must say GTA 5 is looking absolutely gorgeous on the Predator.







Did you get it running on surround Jcde?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alan242*
> 
> Has anyone noticed a kind of band or shadow with solid color backgrounds?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little hard to capture with a camera. I'll try to describe it. Set the desktop to a solid background with Hue 80, Sat 240, Lum 60, Red 0, Green 128, Blue 0. Open one window on the desktop. It can be big or small, but I first noticed it with a larger window. Black windows seem to make it show a bit more. Paint with a filled window is quick way to create one. Center the window. Look at the upper right corner of the window. From the top edge of the window to the top of the monitor, there is a visible "line" where the anything in that screen area is slightly darker compared to anything left or right of the window. If you move the window left and right, the "line" moves with the window. I'm not sure if it's banding or something else. I don't see this on my trusty Dell 2407WFP
> 
> 
> .


Its called IPS glow. And your Dell is TN panel.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Picked up a replacement DP cable at Frys, all is well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a beauty shot.


What is that transparent box on top of your pc?


----------



## furax

I had a lot of problems with my display yesterday. It woudn't keep the calibrated RGB settings. As soon as i launched a game the RGB values would drop to 0. Then at one point the screen woudn't turn on at all. Only the blue light. Then after unpluging several times the screen would display a serie of solid colors in repetition. Then finaly after i pluged my old monitor i pluged it back and it started working again. But now when i turn off my computer the screen display a serie of solid colors, i have to turn it off. Is yours doing that?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Picked up a replacement DP cable at Frys, all is well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a beauty shot.


lmao. Did you build a little cubicle in your room just for your computer system? That's awesome.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I must say GTA 5 is looking absolutely gorgeous on the Predator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get it running on surround Jcde?
> Its called IPS glow. And your Dell is TN panel.


IDK, that does not sound anything like IPS glow to me.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> What is that transparent box on top of your pc?


It's a chimney.







there's three radiators in the computer, the two on top are push-pull blowing up, and the air can come out at over 100F when it's cranking. I live in Mesa (Phoenix suburb) and I get enough heat outside, I don't want to bake in it when I'm working. It actually works incredibly well to keep my workspace a reasonable temperature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> lmao. Did you build a little cubicle in your room just for your computer system? That's awesome.


It's actually a T - my workspace is on one side, and the wife and kids have space on the other side. When we first moved into this house this was the kids' playroom and I had a spare bedroom as my office, but then life happened and we had more kids than available rooms.







Once the kids get older and move out I'll probably pick a bedroom again, but for now this works and it actually hides the computer stuff pretty nicely. It's built out of 3/4" MDF and finished just like the walls.


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> I had a lot of problems with my display yesterday. It woudn't keep the calibrated RGB settings. As soon as i launched a game the RGB values would drop to 0. Then at one point the screen woudn't turn on at all. Only the blue light. Then after unpluging several times the screen would display a serie of solid colors in repetition. Then finaly after i pluged my old monitor i pluged it back and it started working again. But now when i turn off my computer the screen display a serie of solid colors, i have to turn it off. Is yours doing that?


no one find this wierd ?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> no one find this wierd ?


Maybe try a different DP cable? That's definitely weird.


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Maybe try a different DP cable? That's definitely weird.


it seem to be related to the gsync part of the display, since the problem occured when launching a game. Plus i had the same problem before with my swift where the display would go black and i needed to plug in another display to make it come back. This is driver related or gsync. Now the part where when i turn the computer off or disconnect the dp cable the monitor will display solid colors succestion like full green red blue etc i dont get it.


----------



## EniGma1987

I have started having display issues relating to the GSync module communication since upgrading to the 350.12 driver too.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> it seem to be related to the gsync part of the display, since the problem occured when launching a game. Plus i had the same problem before with my swift where the display would go black and i needed to plug in another display to make it come back. This is driver related or gsync. Now the part where when i turn the computer off or disconnect the dp cable the monitor will display solid colors succestion like full green red blue etc i dont get it.


You're right, that does sound driver related. Are you on the 350 drivers or the older one? Maybe try switching to see if it makes any difference?


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> You're right, that does sound driver related. Are you on the 350 drivers or the older one? Maybe try switching to see if it makes any difference?


Im on 350,12, il try to make a clean install of the drivers see if it do somthing.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> Im on 350,12, il try to make a clean install of the drivers see if it do somthing.


Also try the 347 driver, see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Sanek

I have a Geforce 780Ti with a single DisplayPort port. Whats the best way for me to hook a couple of these guys up to it? I'm assuming I should use a splitter, but not sure which one to get... If anyone has a similar setup working at the moment with these monitors, please lmk. what you used.

Thanks!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> I have a Geforce 780Ti with a single DisplayPort port. Whats the best way for me to hook a couple of these guys up to it? I'm assuming I should use a splitter, but not sure which one to get... If anyone has a similar setup working at the moment with these monitors, please lmk. what you used.
> 
> Thanks!


A gtx 780ti can hardly run one of these. I know, I own one.

http://www.displayport.org/cables/driving-multiple-displays-from-a-single-displayport-output/

Not sure gsync will support it though.


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Picked up a replacement DP cable at Frys, all is well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a beauty shot.


I've been trying to find stock of this monitor for weeks and you have 4 of them.









I'm starting to think Amazon will never have this monitor, or by the time they do something better will be out lol.

What's the specs of your beast PC that drives all those?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> I've been trying to find stock of this monitor for weeks and you have 4 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think Amazon will never have this monitor, or by the time they do something better will be out lol.
> 
> What's the specs of your beast PC that drives all those?


I have three of them - the top one is an Acer K272HUL, which has the same pixel pitch and makes a great auxiliary monitor for this setup, but costs a lot less., especially when Newegg sells them refurbished. I got all of mine at Newegg - I don't pay taxes there and I have Premier so the 3-day is free, plus returns are easy. We buy a ton of crap at amazon but for PC parts I tend to buy Newegg.

The PC specs -

CaseLabs Mercury S8
5960X
EVGA X99 Classified
32GB G.Skill 2666
3x Titan X
2x 480G SSD
1x 4TB HD

The cooling system parts
3x Alphacool Monsta 360mm radiators
EK blocks on CPU and GPUs
655 res/pump
18 Noctua fans


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> I have a Geforce 780Ti with a single DisplayPort port. Whats the best way for me to hook a couple of these guys up to it? I'm assuming I should use a splitter, but not sure which one to get... If anyone has a similar setup working at the moment with these monitors, please lmk. what you used.
> 
> Thanks!


This one screen uses almost the entire bandwidth of the DP 1.2 specification, you cannot chain together multiple monitors or use a splitter. You need extra monitor outputs from a GPU to do it. Normally the DisplayPort spec DOES allow for multiple monitors in a chain, but all monitors must still fit within the available bandwidth, which 2 of these on one chain will not. Now you may say, but see right here it says I can use 2!

And you would be correct, it does say that. But that is two monitors at 60Hz, this monitor uses 144Hz and is more than twice the bandwidth of a standard 60Hz monitor. So you cannot chain together multiple 1440p 144Hz monitors. Not until moving to DP1.3 anyway, which these monitors dont support nor do the graphics cards.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I have three of them - the top one is an Acer K272HUL, which has the same pixel pitch and makes a great auxiliary monitor for this setup, but costs a lot less., especially when Newegg sells them refurbished. I got all of mine at Newegg - I don't pay taxes there and I have Premier so the 3-day is free, plus returns are easy. We buy a ton of crap at amazon but for PC parts I tend to buy Newegg.
> 
> The PC specs -
> 
> CaseLabs Mercury S8
> 5960X
> EVGA X99 Classified
> 32GB G.Skill 2666
> 3x Titan X
> 2x 480G SSD
> 1x 4TB HD
> 
> The cooling system parts
> 3x Alphacool Monsta 480mm radiators
> EK blocks on CPU and GPUs
> 655 res/pump
> 18 Noctua fans






How did you fit 480 Monsta's in a S8?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> 
> How did you fit 480 Monsta's in a S8?


Two of them in the top drop-in, in push-pull, and one in the side. Couple changes since I posted this, but here's pictures.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1458099/caselabs-announces-the-mercury-s8/1800_100#post_22960817

edit: brainfart. 360mm. No idea why I typed 480, sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Two of them in the top drop-in, in push-pull, and one in the side. Couple changes since I posted this, but here's pictures.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1458099/caselabs-announces-the-mercury-s8/1800_100#post_22960817
> 
> edit: brainfart. 360mm. No idea why I typed 480, sorry about the confusion.





Lol, no worries. I wanted to put 480's in mine and was wondering how you managed to do it


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Lol, no worries. I wanted to put 480's in mine and was wondering how you managed to do it


You could cut off 120mm from each one, then they'd fit


----------



## Rhuarc86

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> You could cut off 120mm from each one, then they'd fit





There's always that...


----------



## Holynacho

Don't know if it's been posted but if you enter "seizetheidea" for promo code it saves you $80 through the acer store.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Don't know if it's been posted but if you enter "seizetheidea" for promo code it saves you $80 through the acer store.


yep, and if you leave the item in your cart and close the window. You should get a pop up offering free shipping (if you have pop up blocker off)


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Don't know if it's been posted but if you enter "seizetheidea" for promo code it saves you $80 through the acer store.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> yep, and if you leave the item in your cart and close the window. You should get a pop up offering free shipping (if you have pop up blocker off)


Awesome, thanks for the heads up! Too bad I'm still being taxed 46.80 in Florida, comes out to 766.79. But with free 2 day shipping you can't really complain.


----------



## t1337dude

So I've got my monitor hooked up. There's a pixel near the edge on the mid-top left that's black on a red screen, but it's green on white. On blue it's completely gone. It's hard for me to notice. I tried using a pixel unstuck tool but haven't had luck after 10 minutes of usage, might try to leave it on more.

Unfortunately near the right edge of my screen, there's a small line-shaped artifact (looks either like a line-shaped chip or a dust hair trapped inside the panel (about 3 pixels long). It's distinctly noticeable on anything not black and I can even see it from a couple feet away. I've been rubbing at it with a Q-tip and it seems like I've gotten it to move maybe a cm, but I can't tell if the movement is in my head. It's not distinctly eye-catching, but if I know where to look for it I can easily see it on a solid-colored screen.

As far as BLB and IPS glow goes - I'd say I got a decent panel in that regard. There's no noticeable BLB and there's only minor IPS glow in the corners, and it really depends on how close you are to the screen. From a certain distance the IPS glow is very minor, and barely noticeable. It's better than my Dell U2412M in this regard. It almost looks perfectly black in a black room, and the screen reflects a little light with the lights on (as seen in pics).

I'm unsure if I should RMA the screen or keep it. Maybe if I do RMA it, I should wait a couple weeks? At least until more shipments are sent out? I don't know.

I've yet to actually use the monitor...so I'll report back.

Lights off


Lights on


Edit: So I've used it for a little while, and it definitely kicks ass for games, a lot moreso than my U2412M. Movies look great too, coming from 16:10. One thing I noticed is that GSync works with movies and shows. I had no idea that was going to be the case. One guy mentioned seeing a ton of jutter watching movies through this monitor but I'm not really seeing any of that.

That dust-hair or line of dead pixels is really not super noticeable in the grand scope of things. I haven't noticed it since initially hunting for it. It helps a lot that it's near the very edge of the screen, so it's not eye catching in games. It's mostly just noticeable on static white. I really don't want to RMA for that little thing but at the same time it's annoying.


----------



## jcde7ago

Posted this in the Titan X Owner's thread, in case anyone is curious about GTA V performance @ 144hz on a single/Surround XB270HU setup:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> *GTA V Results w/ Tri-SLI Titan Xs* (OC'd to 1400core/8000mem):
> 
> *Single 1440p* *@ 144hz + G-Sync*:
> 
> *ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *MSAA 2x, Reflections MSAA 2x*:
> Average: *130 FPS*
> 
> *ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *No AA and No Reflections AA*:
> Average: *140+ FPS*
> 
> *7680x1440p Surround* *@ 144hz + G-Sync*:
> 
> *ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *MSAA 2x, Reflections MSAA 2x*:
> Average: *65 FPS*
> 
> *ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *No AA and No Reflections AA*:
> Average: *85 FPS*


----------



## t1337dude

Here's a picture of pretty much the only single bothersome thing about my screen.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Posted this in the Titan X Owner's thread, in case anyone is curious about GTA V performance @ 144hz on a single/Surround XB270HU setup:


Makes me want to get my hands on since school ends soon...plenty of time to play this summer!


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> This one screen uses almost the entire bandwidth of the DP 1.2 specification, you cannot chain together multiple monitors or use a splitter. You need extra monitor outputs from a GPU to do it. Normally the DisplayPort spec DOES allow for multiple monitors in a chain, but all monitors must still fit within the available bandwidth, which 2 of these on one chain will not. Now you may say, but see right here it says I can use 2!
> 
> And you would be correct, it does say that. But that is two monitors at 60Hz, this monitor uses 144Hz and is more than twice the bandwidth of a standard 60Hz monitor. So you cannot chain together multiple 1440p 144Hz monitors. Not until moving to DP1.3 anyway, which these monitors dont support nor do the graphics cards.


Awww and DVI-D won't support 144Hz @ 1440p either (even if there was a DVI-D to DP adapter, which I can't really find)









So even though the graphics card itself can probably run most things on medium to high at 1440p, I won't actually be able to have a dual-screen setup









OK... Titan-X + 2x XB270HU = ~$3K... pretty expensive upgrade and I'm not really sold on Titan-X yet for that price, considering the rumors about the AMD 3xx series (yay price war). I was going to pull the trigger on these monitors, but I think fate is telling me to wait


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Here's a picture of pretty much the only single bothersome thing about my screen.


that looks like the AG coating is chipped, shine a flashlight on it when its off.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> that looks like the AG coating is chipped, shine a flashlight on it when its off.


I don't see it with the monitor off. If I shine a flightlight on it with the monitor off, I just see evidence that I tried to rub it off (grey streaks, not uniformly black with the rest of monitor, only noticeable when monitor is off). I also see a few tiny other splotches and finger print marks which I'm not sure how they got there. Any way to get that stuff off?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Awww and DVI-D won't support 144Hz @ 1440p either (even if there was a DVI-D to DP adapter, which I can't really find)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So even though the graphics card itself can probably run most things on medium to high at 1440p, I won't actually be able to have a dual-screen setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK... Titan-X + 2x XB270HU = ~$3K... pretty expensive upgrade and I'm not really sold on Titan-X yet for that price, considering the rumors about the AMD 3xx series (yay price war). I was going to pull the trigger on these monitors, but I think fate is telling me to wait


Dual link DVI will run 144hz @ 1440p

Just have to patch the nvidia drivers to allow that clock rate.


----------



## sgs2008

Just preordered one of these in australia, should be a nice gaming upgrade from my dell u2713hm. Hopefully its here early next week.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Just preordered one of these in australia, should be a nice gaming upgrade from my dell u2713hm. Hopefully its here early next week.


What site did you order from? Got a buddy in Aus that was thinking of getting one. But hasnt found a site that even lets you pre-order.


----------



## Obrigado

here my monitor.....



return incoming.....

deluded....

extreme glow.....

i try another one.... and stop.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Here's a picture of pretty much the only single bothersome thing about my screen.


I had this exact same thing, but mine was a bit larger and there was one on the other side of the monitor as well. Mine also included dirt behind the panel and a dead pixel...


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> I had this exact same thing, but mine was a bit larger and there was one on the other side of the monitor as well. Mine also included dirt behind the panel and a dead pixel...


You also think I should RMA just for that speck? At first I was resisting but the more I think about it, I might as well try my best to get a non-jinxed monitor.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> What site did you order from? Got a buddy in Aus that was thinking of getting one. But hasnt found a site that even lets you pre-order.


Pccasegear, they are also in stock now. Mine just shipped might get it by tomorrow if im lucky


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> here my monitor.....
> 
> 
> 
> return incoming.....
> 
> deluded....
> 
> extreme glow.....
> 
> i try another one.... and stop.


guessing that's not a video screen shot? Phone pictures seriously exaggerate glow/bleed.


----------



## supermi

So if an exchange is needed from ASUS store are we expected to cover return shipping?

I will not stand for bad pixels or dirt in the semi matte layer argggg.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> You also think I should RMA just for that speck? At first I was resisting but the more I think about it, I might as well try my best to get a non-jinxed monitor.


It would bother me too much to keep it. I payed for the zero dead pixel policy, so i had that thing cross shipped the next day. Just waiting on NCIX to get more stock in from Acer. Going to give them a call to have them test the monitor before they ship it out.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> It would bother me too much to keep it. I payed for the zero dead pixel policy, so i had that thing cross shipped the next day. Just waiting on NCIX to get more stock in from Acer. Going to give them a call to have them test the monitor before they ship it out.


To add to the pain a bit - this is exactly what I worried about. I just looked at my box a little more and I can see someone else's return sticker right on the damn thing. I got someone else's returned monitor.

So this seems rather troublesome. Newegg is already giving out refurbished unwanted monitors as brand new ones. I'm starting to think I should just return the monitor altogether and try to get it from Acer with their extra fee for them to inspect the monitor before sending.

It made sense that there was a lot of fingerprints and smudges near the hair on my monitor that I could've sworn weren't mine - clearly the last person who had it tried to rub it off too. There was also clearly pieces of styroroam broken off what was originally there because a few corners were already ripped off (and nowhere to be found in the box). The bag my base came in was pre-ripped too (found that suspect).


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> guessing that's not a video screen shot? Phone pictures seriously exaggerate glow/bleed.


Its like a photo in real view....

I have many ips screen on my home... but this is exagerated...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> here my monitor.....
> 
> 
> 
> return incoming.....
> 
> deluded....
> 
> extreme glow.....
> 
> i try another one.... and stop.


What brightness etc. ?


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What brightness etc. ?


50%


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Dual link DVI will run 144hz @ 1440p
> 
> Just have to patch the nvidia drivers to allow that clock rate.


From what I'm seeing on the Wiki, it says DVI-D works up to 2560x1600 @ 60 Hz?

This discussion is moot anyways, until I can find a DVI-D to DP adapter (likely active) to connect XB270HU. So far, I'm only finding DP to DVI adapters - any ideas?

Found this adapter, but it's only 1920x1200:
http://ca.startech.com/AV/Converters/Video/DVI-to-DisplayPort-Adapter-with-Audio~DVI2DPA

It seems like the answer here is to either upgrade the card or get a second one (perhaps something cheap for the secondary monitor where I won't be gaming).

Thanks!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> here my monitor.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> return incoming.....
> 
> deluded....
> 
> extreme glow.....
> 
> i try another one.... and stop.
> 50%


Calibrate the monitor as TFT did. I had the same glow. Plugging in TFT settings and using their ICC color profile helped tremedously. Glow is nearly non-existent now.

Quote:


> Recommended Optimum Settings
> 
> eColor mode
> 
> User
> 
> *Brightness*
> 
> 24
> 
> *Contrast*
> 
> 50
> 
> *Gamma*
> 
> 2.2
> 
> *Colour Temp*
> 
> User
> 
> *RGB*
> 
> 50, 45, 46


*ICC Profiles*(Just click on the XB270HU profile and it will download)
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

*How to install and activate the profile here.*
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install

Monitor will seem a little dim at first. Give it a day. Its only because OOB settings are just blinding bright. You eyes will adjust.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I don't see it with the monitor off. If I shine a flightlight on it with the monitor off, I just see evidence that I tried to rub it off (grey streaks, not uniformly black with the rest of monitor, only noticeable when monitor is off). I also see a few tiny other splotches and finger print marks which I'm not sure how they got there. Any way to get that stuff off?


clean it first


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Calibrate the monitor as TFT did. I had the same glow. Plugging in TFT settings and using their ICC color profile helped tremedously. Glow is nearly non-existent now.
> *ICC Profiles*(Just click on the XB270HU profile and it will download)
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> *How to install and activate the profile here.*
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install
> 
> Monitor will seem a little dim at first. Give it a day. Its only because OOB settings are just blinding bright. You eyes will adjust.


i tryed everythink....

in my case calibration, profile and other solutions does not save me from the horrible yellow glow....

for example in dying light is impossible to play without distraction..... same in other dark games...


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> 50%


Thats WAY to high for this monitor.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Thats WAY to high for this monitor.


Not for me....

But i repeat.... @24% is the same glow


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> To add to the pain a bit - this is exactly what I worried about. I just looked at my box a little more and I can see someone else's return sticker right on the damn thing. I got someone else's returned monitor.
> 
> So this seems rather troublesome. Newegg is already giving out refurbished unwanted monitors as brand new ones. I'm starting to think I should just return the monitor altogether and try to get it from Acer with their extra fee for them to inspect the monitor before sending.
> 
> It made sense that there was a lot of fingerprints and smudges near the hair on my monitor that I could've sworn weren't mine - clearly the last person who had it tried to rub it off too. There was also clearly pieces of styroroam broken off what was originally there because a few corners were already ripped off (and nowhere to be found in the box). The bag my base came in was pre-ripped too (found that suspect).


That's crazy, but not unheard of. If someone returned it without telling them it's defective. they might just ship it back out


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> To add to the pain a bit - this is exactly what I worried about. I just looked at my box a little more and I can see someone else's return sticker right on the damn thing. I got someone else's returned monitor.
> 
> So this seems rather troublesome. Newegg is already giving out refurbished unwanted monitors as brand new ones. I'm starting to think I should just return the monitor altogether and try to get it from Acer with their extra fee for them to inspect the monitor before sending.
> 
> It made sense that there was a lot of fingerprints and smudges near the hair on my monitor that I could've sworn weren't mine - clearly the last person who had it tried to rub it off too. There was also clearly pieces of styroroam broken off what was originally there because a few corners were already ripped off (and nowhere to be found in the box). The bag my base came in was pre-ripped too (found that suspect).


Wow same thing for me, the box was packaged with the 2 litle cardboard parts over the big one with the handle, then inside the box the styrofoam broken and i coudnt find the pieces... this is fraud ! Selling a refurbished product as a new one.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> Wow same thing for me, the box was packaged with the 2 litle cardboard parts over the big one with the handle, then inside the box the styrofoam broken and i coudnt find the pieces... this is fraud ! Selling a refurbished product as a new one.


Doesn't sound like a refurb - it sounds like they sent you a return, which is worse.







this is also why when I've been returning them, I've been very clear that they're defective.


----------



## Raxus

Could explain why there seems to be an obscene amount of defective monitors coming from Newegg.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> From what I'm seeing on the Wiki, it says DVI-D works up to 2560x1600 @ 60 Hz?
> 
> This discussion is moot anyways, until I can find a DVI-D to DP adapter (likely active) to connect XB270HU. So far, I'm only finding DP to DVI adapters - any ideas?
> 
> Found this adapter, but it's only 1920x1200:
> http://ca.startech.com/AV/Converters/Video/DVI-to-DisplayPort-Adapter-with-Audio~DVI2DPA
> 
> It seems like the answer here is to either upgrade the card or get a second one (perhaps something cheap for the secondary monitor where I won't be gaming).
> 
> Thanks!


Those are single link adapters. Just like DisplayPort has "lanes" and we are using up all lanes for our monitors bandwidth, DVI has "links" which are very similar to the multiple lanes in other connectors. DVI requires the use of both sets of links to run anything higher than [email protected] So you need a dual link DVI active adapter to DisplayPort 1.2. Pretty sure those dont exist but you can feel free to keep looking. I have not looked myself in quite a while so maybe some new product came out that will do it. An active adapter is required because DVI and DP send information a bit differently and the adapter must convert the digital signal from two links of one format, into packets across 8 lanes of the DP format.


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Doesn't sound like a refurb - it sounds like they sent you a return, which is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is also why when I've been returning them, I've been very clear that they're defective.


The acer tape wasnt broken but maybe they got rolls of it to repackage the boxes ....


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> The acer tape wasnt broken but maybe they got rolls of it to repackage the boxes ....


It's easy enough to get that tape off with a hair dryer or heat gun without breaking it. Could've lined it up and put a piece of tape over it as well.


----------



## starrbuck

Here is the backlight bleed on mine, with the exposure set more properly to not exaggerate the issue. Note mine is worse in the upper right instead of lower like many. This is probably brighter than it needs to be as I have some glare in my room from the light. Also I am at about 35% brightness.

http://imgur.com/PurWRgW


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> From what I'm seeing on the Wiki, it says DVI-D works up to 2560x1600 @ 60 Hz?
> 
> This discussion is moot anyways, until I can find a DVI-D to DP adapter (likely active) to connect XB270HU. So far, I'm only finding DP to DVI adapters - any ideas?
> 
> Found this adapter, but it's only 1920x1200:
> http://ca.startech.com/AV/Converters/Video/DVI-to-DisplayPort-Adapter-with-Audio~DVI2DPA
> 
> It seems like the answer here is to either upgrade the card or get a second one (perhaps something cheap for the secondary monitor where I won't be gaming).
> 
> Thanks!


The overclockable qnix only has Dual link dvi, Got mine up to 127~hz. Pretty sure it'd let me do 144hz if the monitor didnt blow up first lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> 50%


I have mine at 25% and it is still plenty bright. Try a bit lower and see if it helps without losing acceptable brightness.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> clean it first


What's the proper way to clean it? On my U2412M I just used a microfiber cloth and some water. That doesn't seem to work here. If I use a microfiber cloth on a fingerprint, wet or dry, it just smudges the fingerprint.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Doesn't sound like a refurb - it sounds like they sent you a return, which is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is also why when I've been returning them, I've been very clear that they're defective.


When it first arrived it looked like the box had already been opened up before, if not multiple times.

For people still waiting on their monitors - the state of the box may very well tell you the quality of your monitor before your open it up.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> What's the proper way to clean it? On my U2412M I just used a microfiber cloth and some water. That doesn't seem to work here. If I use a microfiber cloth on a fingerprint, wet or dry, it just smudges the fingerprint.
> When it first arrived it looked like the box had already been opened up before, if not multiple times.
> 
> For people still waiting on their monitors - the state of the box may very well tell you the quality of your monitor before your open it up.


Pick up screen cleaner from best buy or amazon.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Pick up screen cleaner from best buy or amazon.


I think people usually recommend avoiding those. Most of those usually have isopropryl alcohol in them, which can damage the screen. I'm just going to go pick up some distilled water. It's just odd because all my other LCD matte monitors clean perfectly using tap water - this one on the other hand seems difficult.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I think people usually recommend avoiding those. Most of those usually have isopropryl alcohol in them, which can damage the screen. I'm just going to go pick up some distilled water. It's just odd because all my other LCD matte monitors clean perfectly using tap water - this one on the other hand seems difficult.


What? I can't remember the last time I saw one with any harsh chemicals or alcohol in it.

First result on Amazon clearly states "does not contain alcohol"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0047E8DN6/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1429229035&sr=8-1&keywords=lcd+cleaner&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=41LJ4049jLL&ref=plSrch#


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I think people usually recommend avoiding those. Most of those usually have isopropryl alcohol in them, which can damage the screen. I'm just going to go pick up some distilled water. It's just odd because all my other LCD matte monitors clean perfectly using tap water - this one on the other hand seems difficult.


I just cleaned mine the other day, With 99% alcohol.


----------



## Stoogie

If you never touched the screen you only have to wipe dust off of it with a tissue or whatever, if u did touch it u can use the moisture from your breath, water or in worst cases i recommend the default no smell dettol surface cleanser(a.k.a Benzalkonium chloride 0.095% w/w)


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> What? I can't remember the last time I saw one with any harsh chemicals or alcohol in it.
> 
> First result on Amazon clearly states "does not contain alcohol"
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0047E8DN6/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1429229035&sr=8-1&keywords=lcd+cleaner&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=41LJ4049jLL&ref=plSrch#


I have a bottle that came with my microfiber cloth and it says it has alcohol right on it. I might try a different screen cleaner if distilled water doesn't work. I'm sure what I'm seeing on the screen now is just the minerals leftover in the water. It's no big deal.

I just can't wait until I have my ideal monitor.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> If you never touched the screen you only have to wipe dust off of it with a tissue or whatever, if u did touch it u can use the moisture from your breath, water or in worst cases i recommend the default no smell dettol surface cleanser.


Surprisingly moisture from breath with a microfiber cloth didn't work either. The coating on this screen isn't like any of my other screens.


----------



## gavros777

Is apple cider vinegar mixed with water a good idea for cleaning monitor panels?
I read somewhere that is good.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Is apple cider vinegar mixed with water a good idea for cleaning monitor panels?
> I read somewhere that is good.


Not sure if you're trolling, but use a microfiber cloth and very little moisture (I just use my breath).


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> I just cleaned mine the other day, With 99% alcohol.


Hey Rikui just passed 36 hours uptime and g sync is still functioning and there. My system is set to balanced power profile set to never sleep or hibernate. Display sleep after 15 mins however. Will let you know results again tonight at the 48 hour mark as well as my system parameters for the test.


----------



## FreeElectron

Any information on Amazon availability?


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Not sure if you're trolling, but use a microfiber cloth and very little moisture (I just use my breath).


^^ This. A microfiber cloth and a small amount of moisture is all you need. Never use alcohol on a screen!


----------



## nfldraftman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Any information on Amazon availability?


I have one on order - I inquired this week if they had any new information on when they would be getting them in. They didn't but they did apologize for the delay and upgraded my shipping from two day to overnight. Which...is nice I guess, if they had stock, lol.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey Rikui just passed 36 hours uptime and g sync is still functioning and there. My system is set to balanced power profile set to never sleep or hibernate. Display sleep after 15 mins however. Will let you know results again tonight at the 48 hour mark as well as my system parameters for the test.


Same settings as me. It ONLY happens to me when i leave the monitor turned off for about a few hours with the pc on.

I don't think it's happened with the monitor on standby though.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Same settings as me. It ONLY happens to me when i leave the monitor turned off for about a few hours with the pc on.
> 
> I don't think it's happened with the monitor on standby though.


So you actually turn the monitor power button off while the system is running? I have never bothered with that yet nor on the Swifts but they lost signal all the same. I just let the display sleep via OS power settings. (see below)

I am running the desktop at 60hz. Power Settings are Balanced with Sleep and Hibernate disabled. Display sleeps at 15 minutes. Win 7 64 bit. Nvidia driver(only the driver and physX; no audio, hdmi or Geforce experience software etc.) is 347.25 (Last Light Release Driver as the latest one caused me major issues in DX HR). My games are profiled to 144hz hz as needed but I play Skyrim most so the desktop is 60hz for that reason.

I am basically trying to see if Sleep or more succinctly the s3 state is what is causing it for you. I know my Swifts lost signal and when recovered g sync was gone but this display so far has not done anything like that. The Swifts all were run under the same parameters.

Once I get a test with my parameters I then want to try yours to see if I can replicate the process.

Oh and using the cable it came with and it has tons of slack as I remember you said yours was stretched farther than I assume mine is. I also only run a single GPU so maybe SLI? Just trying to eliminate a few possibles for ya.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I think people usually recommend avoiding those. Most of those usually have isopropryl alcohol in them, which can damage the screen. I'm just going to go pick up some distilled water. It's just odd because all my other LCD matte monitors clean perfectly using tap water - this one on the other hand seems difficult.


I just use the LCD screen cleaner wipes we manufacturer here at work for Dell and Apple







Ill look at the ingredients later today, but I dont think it has any alcohol in it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So you actually turn the monitor power button off while the system is running? I have never bothered with that yet nor on the Swifts but they lost signal all the same. I just let the display sleep via OS power settings. (see below)


I too have the same settings as Rikuo, and I too actually turn my monitor off. Because at night when I am done using the PC I dont feel like having a bright LCD screen shining in my room when trying to fall asleep while I wait for that 10 minute timer to be up. Easier to simply hit the power button. When the system has been on for more than 36 hours and I turn the screen off like this, the next time I turn the monitor on GSync and ULMB are gone and the Nvidia Control Panel cannot detect the monitor even has GSync in it. Happened to me twice now, confirming for a 3rd time this weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Oh and using the cable it came with and it has tons of slack as I remember you said yours was stretched farther than I assume mine is. I also only run a single GPU so maybe SLI? Just trying to eliminate a few possibles for ya.


I couldnt use the stock cable as 4ft was way too short for my desk. I bought a nice quality 10ft cable from Newegg that I have been using.


----------



## Thoth420

Ok well I will try to power the monitor off manually and see what happens.

Edit: Turned it off manually for 5 minutes then back on. The monitor wakes so fast it's scary even with the splash. No loss of G Sync. I am going to turn it back off for an hour or so and run some errands see if longer causes it.


----------



## Holynacho

So according to Acer customer service, they just got another batch in today and will be filling orders either today or Monday.


----------



## HammerStrike

MacMall is showing stock as of right now.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfldraftman*
> 
> I have one on order - I inquired this week if they had any new information on when they would be getting them in. They didn't but they did apologize for the delay and upgraded my shipping from two day to overnight. Which...is nice I guess, if they had stock, lol.


Was your order sold by Amazon.com or by some merchant in amazon.com market place?


----------



## nfldraftman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Was your order sold by Amazon.com or by some merchant in amazon.com market place?


Amazon. They had sales up for a day or two, and then took the page down completely. It was never In stock, it was always unavailable, ships when stock arrives. Their follow up email listed early May as a potential delivery date, but those have never been very accurate in my experience. I originally had an order via antonline but I canceled that one as soon as I was able to get one through Amazon because their return policy is far better, and service has always been good for me.


----------



## gamingarena

Anyone have problem with running 144hz on desktop and locking GPU in high power state mode i need to lower it to 120hz so GPu would downclock to its idle clocks.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Anyone have problem with running 144hz on desktop and locking GPU in high power state mode i need to lower it to 120hz so GPu would downclock to its idle clocks.


its on the front page man...


----------



## furax

I started a RMA because my monitor had a group of atleast 3 dead pixels on the botom left corner. just at the limit ofthe center portion of the screen. Should i RMA or keep it? I have zero dead pixel waranty but the retailer have no stock and i am worried that acer is gona try and ship the returns and rma as new monitors.
I also have 1 dead pixel in the top ritgh and on the left. With about a dozen stuck pixel all over.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> I started a RMA because my monitor had a group of atleast 3 dead pixels on the botom left corner. just at the limit ofthe center portion of the screen. Should i RMA or keep it? I have zero dead pixel waranty but the retailer have no stock and i am worried that acer is gona try and ship the returns and rma as new monitors.


I would RMA it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ok well I will try to power the monitor off manually and see what happens.
> 
> Edit: Turned it off manually for 5 minutes then back on. The monitor wakes so fast it's scary even with the splash. No loss of G Sync. I am going to turn it back off for an hour or so and run some errands see if longer causes it.


Left the display off until system uptime passed 48 hours and then powered it up. G Sync is still there and working. I guess driver issue?!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Left the display off until system uptime passed 48 hours and then powered it up. G Sync is still there and working. I guess driver issue?!


Yep, there is an issue with 350.12 and G-Sync being active on the desktop, however, it's not actually "running" per se on the desktop, just "on," and only with fullscreen apps.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> its on the front page man...


Oops sorry my bad


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> I started a RMA because my monitor had a group of atleast 3 dead pixels on the botom left corner. just at the limit ofthe center portion of the screen. Should i RMA or keep it? I have zero dead pixel waranty but the retailer have no stock and i am worried that acer is gona try and ship the returns and rma as new monitors.
> I also have 1 dead pixel in the top ritgh and on the left. With about a dozen stuck pixel all over.


thats dirt in the screen or damage to the screen, you can see the pixels lit behind it.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Left the display off until system uptime passed 48 hours and then powered it up. G Sync is still there and working. I guess driver issue?!


Its done it to me on the last 3 drivers actually.


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> thats dirt in the screen or damage to the screen, you can see the pixels lit behind it.


wow they are losing money in a stupid way if they have good panels but get dirt behin the coating in some way


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Its done it to me on the last 3 drivers actually.


My guess then is SLI both you and the other guy with the issue both are using SLI 980. ....or my desktop being at 60hz.

I am also using the fourth driver back. I found the rest in that branch to be crappy or just no change so I stuck with the Last Light which is the first of the last branch WHQL. 3 from that branch then the new branch GTA release which borked tons of my stuff. So it could be a driver still. Try the Dying Light Game Ready. It is 347.25.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> wow they are losing money in a stupid way if they have good panels but get dirt behin the coating in some way


Wouldn't retailers get finicky about carrying a monitor with a really high return rate? Especially if people are complaining about things like dust trapped in the panel. I just feel like something has to give. I really hope there's someone (or multiple people) higher up communicating to them that they need to dramatically up their QC.

At this point, I wouldn't be perfectly comfortable ordering one of these unless you're anticipating the likely possibility of an RMA or two. Especially if you're getting it from someone like Newegg, who's taking returned monitors and shipping them right back out. It's bad enough that people are getting bad new ones - but the idea that Newegg isn't even giving people like myself a chance at a potentially perfect monitor is really frustrating.

I just wish there's a way I could specify, "Please not another refurbished one" when I RMA it. If they just keep sending me refurbs, I'm literally never going to have a chance...


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> wow they are losing money in a stupid way if they have good panels but get dirt behin the coating in some way


On mine it was damage to the screen, you can see it if you turn off the monitor and shine a bright light on the spot.


----------



## Swolern

Anybody thinking about de-matting? I want to do it, but dont want to be the first. Chicken, haha. Where is Vega at!!


----------



## mkyeny

So, I ended up returning my second xb270hu yesterday. The first was direct from Acer that had 5 dead pixels and some dirt smudges. I had to pay return shipping to Acer, but no restocking fee. The second was a pre-order from ShopBLT which ended up having 1 dead pixel, 1 stuck pixel and 1 dirt speck on the edge that wasn't really noticeable. I was thinking of keeping it but I started getting some strange G-Sync activity. When G-Sync was enabled the monitor would flash at random times in game, like when you switch resolutions it will flash a black screen...similar to that but very quick and at random times. With G-Sync off there was no issue. This obviously didn't happen on any of the other G-Sync panels I've tried so I figure this particualr G-Sync module was busted.

However, I am happy to report that ShopBLT is hassle free on defect returns. Same day I reported the issue they emailed me a pre-paid UPS return label...much better experience with them then Acer. I'll probably give it one more go from Amazon when they get them, but 0/2 is a bit disappointing.


----------



## jcde7ago

Guys, remember that this monitor has been out barely ~3 weeks for the majority of the world; virtually EVERY new monitor in existence goes through some QC pains during manufacturing. The ROG Swift, the LG UltraWides, etc...suffered from the same issues. The XB270HU is not in any way excluded from that, and it's to be expected.

This is the cost of being an early adopter; there are those of us who are going to own 1+ of these from day 1 and have ZERO issues or manufacturing defects, and there are those who are going to buy 1 or more and keep returning until they get "perfect" panels...that's the luck of the draw, and the risk each one of us takes. Again, pull up ANY thread on any monitor/display here on OCN, and knock yourself out with all the complaints from QC defects, etc., especially in the early going.









The best advice I can give is to buy only from a reseller/retailer with a hassle-free returns/exchange policy, and go from there. Otherwise, be patient, and let the manufacturing/QC catch up when there isn't ridiculous demand for this monitor....or accept the inherent risks that lemons exist and 100% absolutely some people in this thread will/have ended up with them and are in for a painful, early experience.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkyeny*
> 
> So, I ended up returning my second xb270hu yesterday. The first was direct from Acer that had 5 dead pixels and some dirt smudges. I had to pay return shipping to Acer, but no restocking fee. The second was a pre-order from ShopBLT which ended up having 1 dead pixel, 1 stuck pixel and 1 dirt spec on the edge that wasn't really noticeable. I was thinking of keeping it but I started getting some strange G-Sync activity. When G-Sync was enabled the monitor would flash at random times in game, like when you switch resolutions it will flash a black screen...similar to that but very quick and at random times. With G-Sync off there was no issue. This obviously didn't happen on any of the other G-Sync panels I've tried so I figure this particualr G-Sync module was busted.
> 
> However, I am happy to report that ShopBLT is hassle free on defect returns. Same day I reported the issue they emailed me a pre-paid UPS return label...much better experience with them then Acer. I'll probably give it one more go from Amazon when they get them, but 0/2 is a bit disappointing.


I'm tempted to cancel my order with Acer now, and just cross my fingers with amazon or new egg. I don't want to deal with paying to ship it back, if it's defective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Wouldn't retailers get finicky about carrying a monitor with a really high return rate? Especially if people are complaining about things like dust trapped in the panel. I just feel like something has to give. I really hope there's someone (or multiple people) higher up communicating to them that they need to dramatically up their QC.
> 
> At this point, I wouldn't be perfectly comfortable ordering one of these unless you're anticipating the likely possibility of an RMA or two. Especially if you're getting it from someone like Newegg, who's taking returned monitors and shipping them right back out. It's bad enough that people are getting bad new ones - but the idea that Newegg isn't even giving people like myself a chance at a potentially perfect monitor is really frustrating.
> 
> I just wish there's a way I could specify, "Please not another refurbished one" when I RMA it. If they just keep sending me refurbs, I'm literally never going to have a chance...


Weren't all of these manufactured in January? I hope that doesn't mean there are three months worth of units with QC issues.


----------



## deathell

Did anyone try nvidia 3D vision on this monitor? Is it working?

Newegg's product page says it is 3D vision ready, but some older reviews like TFTcentral's says it does not support 3D vision. I want to hear whether it really support 3D vision or not from end users


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathell*
> 
> Did anyone try nvidia 3D vision on this monitor? Is it working?
> 
> Newegg's product page says it is 3D vision ready, but some older reviews like TFTcentral's says it does not support 3D vision. I want to hear whether it really support 3D vision or not from end users


Because Newegg has the description for the xb270h on that page. It also says the monitor is 1920x1080 and has a 1ms response time.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Guys, remember that this monitor has been out barely ~3 weeks for the majority of the world; virtually EVERY new monitor in existence goes through some QC pains during manufacturing. The ROG Swift, the LG UltraWides, etc...suffered from the same issues. The XB270HU is not in any way excluded from that, and it's to be expected.
> 
> This is the cost of being an early adopter; there are those of us who are going to own 1+ of these from day 1 and have ZERO issues or manufacturing defects, and there are those who are going to buy 1 or more and keep returning until they get "perfect" panels...that's the luck of the draw, and the risk each one of us takes. Again, pull up ANY thread on any monitor/display here on OCN, and knock yourself out with all the complaints from QC defects, etc., especially in the early going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best advice I can give is to buy only from a reseller/retailer with a hassle-free returns/exchange policy, and go from there. Otherwise, be patient, and let the manufacturing/QC catch up when there isn't ridiculous demand for this monitor....or accept the inherent risks that lemons exist and 100% absolutely some people in this thread will/have ended up with them and are in for a painful, early experience.


Exactly this. I've been through seven of them now, two of them perfect and all the rest having damage of some sort. I have two more on order, trying to get that third perfect one. Frankly, if I were Newegg, I would be pissed at Acer over the number of returns. The number they're getting back is 100% a quality control issue.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Exactly this. I've been through seven of them now, two of them perfect and all the rest having damage of some sort. I have two more on order, trying to get that third perfect one. Frankly, if I were Newegg, I would be pissed at Acer over the number of returns. The number they're getting back is 100% a quality control issue.


Yeah, that's why i told NCIX to test my Monitor before they send it out this time.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Yeah, that's why i told NCIX to test my Monitor before they send it out this time.


Newegg told me they don't offer anything like that, I told them I was going to keep sending them back until they sent me perfect ones and they said that was okay. I would think you'd be cheaper for them to just test them themselves but whatever works I guess.


----------



## Swolern

I tried out Crysis 3 on this monitor with near max settings 100hz/100fps ULMB. Was completely blown away! I have never seen C3 look like this before! Any with enough GPU horsepower must try!


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Newegg told me they don't offer anything like that, I told them I was going to keep sending them back until they sent me perfect ones and they said that was okay. I would think you'd be cheaper for them to just test them themselves but whatever works I guess.


I'm glad i decided to go with NCIX and get their express rma. I wish Newegg had the same options. Unfortunately Newegg Canada doesn't even have the monitor listed...


----------



## Ricey20

With the way QC is right now I doubt Amazon will carry the monitor for very long. Amazon tends to remove and stop carrying items that have an abnormal rate of return.


----------



## Obrigado

We need a guide to disassembly this monitor...(there are no screws)

I hope of the problem of glow can be fixable by reassembly in correct way the panel...


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> With the way QC is right now I doubt Amazon will carry the monitor for very long. Amazon tends to remove and stop carrying items that have an abnormal rate of return.


They would have removed ROG Swift a long time ago then...


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> We need a guide to disassembly this monitor...(there are no screws)
> 
> I hope of the problem of glow can be fixable by reassembly in correct way the panel...


I wish this was an option.. mine is perfect apart from the glow in the bottom right.


----------



## jcde7ago

So, I think with the 350.12 drivers, my first of 3 GPUs in SLI no longer downclock on the desktop, whether or not I have 120hz set as the desktop refresh rate in Nvidia Control Panel.

This is probably related to the G-Sync-always-on-on-the-desktop issue with these drivers, but regardless, I didn't want to post until I was 100% certain by killing pretty much every process I could think of and confirming that Card #1 stays at ~975mhz core while the other two idle at ~135mhz core, using 120hz desktop refresh or 144hz. I rolled back to 347.88 to test and sure enough, G-Sync was not "running" on the desktop and all 3 cards downclocked to ~135mhz core when using 120hz desktop refresh rate.

At this point, since i'm on water...i'm going to just run with 144hz on all 3 monitors on the desktop, since using 120hz doesn't make a difference...idle temps on Card #1 stays at ~30c anyways @ 975mhz core, and I need to stick with 350.12 for better performance in GTA V.


----------



## Swolern

Jcde I know I read a work around to disable Gsync at desktop on 350.xx if interested. Can't remember where I saw it though. But if you are running stock voltage it won't matter.

Getting any crashes in GTA V? Are you able to crank all the settings up? I found my setup runs better with grass on high instead of ultra and I get a 20 point jump in fps from 70fps to 90fps by using FXAA instead of TXAA. In game FXAA looks like crap, but if you enable FXAA in the NVCP & in-game FXAA it looks tons better, almost nearing 2xTXAA fidelity levels. Can't stand jaggies.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Jcde I know I read a work around to disable Gsync at desktop on 350.xx if interested. Can't remember where I saw it though. But if you are running stock voltage it won't matter.
> 
> Getting any crashes in GTA V? Are you able to crank all the settings up? I found my setup runs better with grass on high instead of ultra and I get a 20 point jump in fps from 70fps to 90fps by using FXAA instead of TXAA. In game FXAA looks like crap, but if you enable FXAA in the NVCP & in-game FXAA it looks tons better, almost nearing 2xTXAA fidelity levels. Can't stand jaggies.


Most likely any workaround involves using Nvidia Inspector to tweak the driver parameters for G-Sync/3D clock states...but since temps are only 3-4 degrees higher on the first card in a 3d state @ 30c, i'm okay waiting for a driver update for the time being and rolling with 144hz for the desktop refresh rate since dropping to 120hz doesn't make a difference...and it only affects 1 of the 3 cards.

As for GTA V, no crashes for me - all settings maxed out; here were my results from an earlier post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> *GTA V Results w/ Tri-SLI Titan Xs* (OC'd to 1400core/8000mem):
> 
> *Single 1440p* *@ 144hz + G-Sync*:
> 
> *ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *MSAA 2x, Reflections MSAA 2x*:
> Average: *130 FPS*
> 
> *ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *No AA and No Reflections AA*:
> Average: *140+ FPS*
> 
> *7680x1440p Surround* *@ 144hz + G-Sync*:
> 
> *ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *MSAA 2x, Reflections MSAA 2x*:
> Average: *65 FPS*
> 
> *ALL settings at the highest/max*, Shadows - "Softest," *No AA and No Reflections AA*:
> Average: *85 FPS*


EDIT: Changing Shadows to "NVIDIA PCSS" seems to make only a marginal difference, so I go with PCSS now as it looks much better than "Softest" IMO, at the cost of only a few frames here or there on average. I'm also running with 4x MSAA and 4x Reflections MSAA, and on single 1440p I still average out to over 130 FPS the majority of the time, though it can drop to around 95-115 when in some of the more densely-wooded areas.

GTA V also seems to love CPU cores; it puts a decent load on all 8 cores of my 5960X, which is a good thing when needing to feed the Titan Xs...it shouldn't cause too much of an overall, average FPS advantage, but it would definitely help with the smoothness/minimum FPS. I don't see any of the hitching that some people see while driving at high speeds, for instance.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> They would have removed ROG Swift a long time ago then...


Most returns for the Swift have been mostly through Asus since the Swift issues usually appear after normal return period. If it was because of bad pixels/dust/AG scratches, which is what most people generally check as soon as they get a monitor, then it might be different. As long as Amazon doesn't have to deal with the returns then they don't care.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> So, I think with the 350.12 drivers, my first of 3 GPUs in SLI no longer downclock on the desktop, whether or not I have 120hz set as the desktop refresh rate in Nvidia Control Panel.
> 
> This is probably related to the G-Sync-always-on-on-the-desktop issue with these drivers, but regardless, I didn't want to post until I was 100% certain by killing pretty much every process I could think of and confirming that Card #1 stays at ~975mhz core while the other two idle at ~135mhz core, using 120hz desktop refresh or 144hz. I rolled back to 347.88 to test and sure enough, G-Sync was not "running" on the desktop and all 3 cards downclocked to ~135mhz core when using 120hz desktop refresh rate.
> 
> At this point, since i'm on water...i'm going to just run with 144hz on all 3 monitors on the desktop, since using 120hz doesn't make a difference...idle temps on Card #1 stays at ~30c anyways @ 975mhz core, and I need to stick with 350.12 for better performance in GTA V.


Getting mine in about 4 hours gonna be in the exact same boat i think. Except im on air and just 2 way sli titan x's, Hoping temps stay reasonably low


----------



## nfldraftman

As of this post, Amazon US has this monitor up for orders once more, so if any of you were waiting to get Prime shipping or their solid return policy, now is your chance to at least put in an order. It still, as of now, does not say when they will ship. I am hoping them getting the page back up at least means they know they are getting a certain amount of them.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UPVXDA8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Shopan

Thanks, just placed an order. With a tentative date of May 26-June 15. I requested a replacement from newegg but they gave me a refund instead.


----------



## sgs2008

Seo got my monitor today everything fine except for some moderate bleed on the bottom right. But I haven't noticed it yet in games or movies and I don't play or watch movies in the dark so 90% sure I wont be rmaing.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Most likely any workaround involves using Nvidia Inspector to tweak the driver parameters for G-Sync/3D clock states...but since temps are only 3-4 degrees higher on the first card in a 3d state @ 30c, i'm okay waiting for a driver update for the time being and rolling with 144hz for the desktop refresh rate since dropping to 120hz doesn't make a difference...and it only affects 1 of the 3 cards.
> 
> As for GTA V, no crashes for me - all settings maxed out; here were my results from an earlier post:
> 
> EDIT: Changing Shadows to "NVIDIA PCSS" seems to make only a marginal difference, so I go with PCSS now as it looks much better than "Softest" IMO, at the cost of only a few frames here or there on average. I'm also running with 4x MSAA and 4x Reflections MSAA, and on single 1440p I still average out to over 130 FPS the majority of the time, though it can drop to around 95-115 when in some of the more densely-wooded areas.
> 
> GTA V also seems to love CPU cores; it puts a decent load on all 8 cores of my 5960X, which is a good thing when needing to feed the Titan Xs...it shouldn't cause too much of an overall, average FPS advantage, but it would definitely help with the smoothness/minimum FPS. I don't see any of the hitching that some people see while driving at high speeds, for instance.


Nice framerates. Definitely one of the better looking games out right now, especially when maxed out, in the rain or lightning storm looks especially gorgeous on the Predator. And yes PCSS shadows are the most dynamic and look the most realistic to me also.


----------



## pleventi

One week later, and I still love my monitor. However, one issue has surfaced: When my computer goes to sleep, the XB270HU will go into a sleep state like any other montior (yellow led, no backlight on, etc). However, every ~1h, it wakes up, puts up the Acer logo on the screen, then goes back to sleep a minute or so later. The computer has remained asleep. This is quite annoying as the machine is in my bedroom.

One other issue is that sometimes coming out of sleep, any windows I had open on the desktop have been resized to 640x480 and I have to re-expand them. This looks like some issue where windows temporarily loses track of the monitor I have or something like that. Hasn't happened frequently enough yet for me to debug.

Has anyone had similar issues?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> So, I think with the 350.12 drivers, my first of 3 GPUs in SLI no longer downclock on the desktop, whether or not I have 120hz set as the desktop refresh rate in Nvidia Control Panel.


Driver completely broke alot of my games that were released a year or two back that I still play. I did a clean install the first time and reset all my profiles....issues abounded. I then wiped the drivers and did another two attempts just in case I got a borked install. Same problems all three attempts. I installed the Dying Light driver from the last branch and back to normal. Strange since I have had plenty of G Sync panels I have tried and driver issues only occurred once. I just find it odd...the 780Ti( G Sync panel or not) has always played friendly with almost all driver releases...at least non SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pleventi*
> 
> One week later, and I still love my monitor. However, one issue has surfaced: When my computer goes to sleep, the XB270HU will go into a sleep state like any other montior (yellow led, no backlight on, etc). However, every ~1h, it wakes up, puts up the Acer logo on the screen, then goes back to sleep a minute or so later. The computer has remained asleep. This is quite annoying as the machine is in my bedroom.
> 
> One other issue is that sometimes coming out of sleep, any windows I had open on the desktop have been resized to 640x480 and I have to re-expand them. This looks like some issue where windows temporarily loses track of the monitor I have or something like that. Hasn't happened frequently enough yet for me to debug.
> 
> Has anyone had similar issues?


A few members of the club have been experiencing something similar. Enigma1987 and Rikuo if you want to PM them. There problem is powering the display back on after manually shutting it down after the system uptime has exceeded approx a day and half or longer and then attempt to turn the display on. This problem existed with some people using the ROG Swift as well. Also I had a Swift that would do something similar to what you were describing but from what I remember it was a defective G Sync module in that particular display. Hope you guys can figure it out. I have been trying to replicate the bug they were having but have yet to be able to. I am running as close to system parameters as them at the moment but I run single 780Ti and 60hz desktop and they both run higher refresh desktop and use SLI 980's.


----------



## sebkow

I just purchased 3 any idea on vesa mount options for them?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> I just purchased 3 any idea on vesa mount options for them?


http://www.amazon.com/Deluxe-Monitor-Standing-Supports-002-0020/dp/B006JG9RQ2


----------



## Diable

I put this up on the discussion thread, but suppose I should migrate to the owner's thread now my monitor arrived.

The bleed is at a brightness of 25 and the screenshot is taken from a video. There's also 3 dead pixels, including one in the middle of the screen. I'll hold on to this as long as the returns policy allows and hopefully more will be available before I ship it back


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> 
> 
> I put this up on the discussion thread, but suppose I should migrate to the owner's thread now my monitor arrived.
> 
> The bleed is at a brightness of 25 and the screenshot is taken from a video. There's also 3 dead pixels, including one in the middle of the screen. I'll hold on to this as long as the returns policy allows and hopefully more will be available before I ship it back


Where did you purchase it from?


----------



## Diable

I should have stated I'm UK based. I got it from Amazon.de. It was shipped from Italy to UK, but don't think they have any more. It only took 3 days to arrive which is impressive


----------



## Oncoguitar

I made a post in the other thread, but if anyone would like to see what this thing looks like without the glossy bezel, I will post a picture of my modification.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> I made a post in the other thread, but if anyone would like to see what this thing looks like without the glossy bezel, I will post a picture of my modification.


Yes please do!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> I made a post in the other thread, but if anyone would like to see what this thing looks like without the glossy bezel, I will post a picture of my modification.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Yes please do!


Baited breath

SS


----------



## vladz

My monitor is now packaging on newegg anyway what do you think on spyderpro5? Is this good?


----------



## Asmodian

The i1 Display Pro is better but the Spyder Pro 5 should be fine with this monitor.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> The i1 Display Pro is better but the Spyder Pro 5 should be fine with this monitor.


I just use a cheap Colormunki Smile + dispcalgui

works great


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> I just use a cheap Colormunki Smile + dispcalgui
> 
> works great


Yes, that is an excellent option. I don't think the Spyder Pro 5 is supported by Argyllcms / dispcalgui yet? I too use dispcalgui with my i1d3.


----------



## MikPETN

Hi,

Does anyone know how to access the factory menu on the Acer XB270hu?
The menu was mentioned in the TFTcentral review.
Thanks!


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikPETN*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how to access the factory menu on the Acer XB270hu?
> The menu was mentioned in the TFTcentral review.
> Thanks!


On MOST Monitors I've seen, the factory menu is accessed by usually powering off the monitor, and then holding down a menu or enter button while pressing power on at the same time.

On the Asus VG248QE and the 27" models (pre-gsync), it's Menu (5 seconds)+Power.
On the Benq Z series monitors and 2730Z and 2430T, it's Menu 5 seconds + power, but this isn't really a service menu, it just controls Logo options and Internet café/power options, but does have the single strobe, strobe duty and strobe phase (Intensity and area in blur reduction 2.0 models, accessible through OSD also, only accessible through service menu in BR 1.0 models).

The Benqs have a second service menu, which is more like a factory menu, but not sure why the options are split between two menus. That's a bit more sensitive to access but it's Menu+Enter+Power on. This combo is apparently different on the XL2411Z, but still exists.

The service menu is interesting as you can access the overdrive controls. If the value is truly between 0-100, then you should be able to change ghosting quality in ULMB mode.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikPETN*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how to access the factory menu on the Acer XB270hu?
> The menu was mentioned in the TFTcentral review.
> Thanks!


If someone gets me 1 of these monitors I will find how to access it.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Yes, that is an excellent option. I don't think the Spyder Pro 5 is supported by Argyllcms / dispcalgui yet? I too use dispcalgui with my i1d3.


You are correct, it is not yet supported


----------



## chadamir

http://www.service-manual.net/ashop/index.php?product=60455


----------



## MikPETN

yeah, okay, thanks Chadamir, but preferably a way that does cost money. I already paid for the monitor...


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> http://www.service-manual.net/ashop/index.php?product=60455


Is there a reason you posted a link that costs money?

We're asking for a way to enter the factory menu, not a service manual.
Hell, there's not even a guarantee that the manual even tells you the information.

Anyway as I said before,
Power off the monitor.
Power on by holding down any one of the OSD buttons (or if there is some other OSD controlling lever or microstick on this monitor, try activating that). I know nothing about this monitor.
One of the buttons will enter the factory menu if the button combo + power on together was successful.

On the Benq monitors, this required a 2 button OSD combo (Enter+Menu) + power on simultaneously.
But that's because there are two service menus (one with strobe duty/phase/single strobe and some silly internet café adjustments, the other with burn in, color /VGA settings, and some other obscure stuff). So it COULD be a two button combination (three if you include power). Most likely it's a single button + power on.


----------



## chadamir

I figured that maybe people might want to pitch in together to buy it.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> http://www.service-manual.net/ashop/index.php?product=60455


Sadly that service manual doesn't mention anything about a service menu.









Descriptions of possible defects, instructions for disassembly, and flashing firmware on the G-sync module.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Sadly that service manual doesn't mention anything about a service menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Descriptions of possible defects, instructions for disassembly, and flashing firmware on the G-sync module.


did you downloaded it?

can you share the pdf?


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> did you downloaded it?
> 
> can you share the pdf?


This.


----------



## Falkentyne

Did you guys try the power off+on OSD key combinations yet?

Most monitors by the same manufacturer keep the same entry codes for the service menu.

I found the entry code for the older Asus monitors.

Here is how you can call the Service Menu on the Acer GD245HQ / GD235HZ:

Quote:

- Turn off the monitor
- Press and hold the first menu key (the leftmost one)
- Press the power button while still holding the 1st menu key
- When you see the image on the screen you can release the menu key
- Press the third menu key (the middle one) to call up the Service Menu
- Navigate in the service menu just like in the normal one, but now all options are changeable
- To return back to the normal mode just turn off the monitor and turn it back on the normal way

Try this.
If it doesn't work, use a different button.

Here's one from a much older monitor.

F-20 (same as AL2032W) you simply hold in the "auto" button while turning on and the power light will be amber instead of blue....then just hit menu.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Sadly that service manual doesn't mention anything about a service menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Descriptions of possible defects, instructions for disassembly, and flashing firmware on the G-sync module.
> 
> 
> 
> did you downloaded it?
> 
> can you share the pdf?
Click to expand...

I did download it. I will post a link but it isn't very interesting.

edit: ACER_XB270HU_Service_Manual.zip


----------



## MikPETN

I just tried all power off+on OSD key combinations, none of them changes anything.

Tftcentral states on twitter that they dont even know how they got to the menu:

https://twitter.com/tftcentral/status/569931337911689217

But they did not turn off and on the monitor to get to the menu.


----------



## Falkentyne

I read that twitter post.
Hmm.

I have an idea.

Try powering on the monitor with nothing connected to it.
That is, unplug it from the computer after powering it off
Then power it on.

THEN mess around with the buttons and see if anything happens.

Then plug it in live.

I know that the burn in test pattern on the Benq and Asus monitors, if burn in is enabled in the service menu, appears when you power on the monitor without it connected to a computer.
(if it is connected to a computer already and you have a DVI connection, switching to HDMI will force the burn in test also, on the Benq XL2720Z; not sure about the Asus; I know it does burn in pattern as long as its powered on without a connector.


----------



## furax

There is stock on ncix Canada. I got one shiped today.


----------



## iluvkfc

Received shipment notice from NCIX Canada, finally! Was ready to call them. However, it has been 1 hour and tracking only shows label for now, do you think they actually have stock or are just trolling me with the label so I cannot cancel the order. I think it happened to some people before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> There is stock on ncix Canada. I got one shiped today.


See above, do you have any progress on shipping other than label?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I read that twitter post.
> Hmm.
> 
> I have an idea.
> 
> Try powering on the monitor with nothing connected to it.
> That is, unplug it from the computer after powering it off
> Then power it on.
> 
> THEN mess around with the buttons and see if anything happens.
> 
> Then plug it in live.
> 
> I know that the burn in test pattern on the Benq and Asus monitors, if burn in is enabled in the service menu, appears when you power on the monitor without it connected to a computer.
> (if it is connected to a computer already and you have a DVI connection, switching to HDMI will force the burn in test also, on the Benq XL2720Z; not sure about the Asus; I know it does burn in pattern as long as its powered on without a connector.


Why.

You can get into the service menu with it plugged in & working properly.

I have done it when i first tried, But cant for the life of me do it again lol


----------



## Falkentyne

Are you sure the monitor wasn't actually powered on automatically?

Some monitors have a setting which automatically powers them on when they get AC power.
If it was a random key combination which let you enter the service menu, and the people on TFT Central tried every possible combination and could not re-unlock it, then logic would seem to imply that it has something to do with powering on the monitor first without it connected to displayport.. Of course I could be very wrong, but if it was a standard key combo that just 'let you get in", someone would have been able to re-find it easily.

Another person got into the Asus ROG Swift service menu accidentally too, and no one else was able to find out how


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Are you sure the monitor wasn't actually powered on automatically?
> 
> Some monitors have a setting which automatically powers them on when they get AC power.
> If it was a random key combination which let you enter the service menu, and the people on TFT Central tried every possible combination and could not re-unlock it, then logic would seem to imply that it has something to do with powering on the monitor first without it connected to displayport.. Of course I could be very wrong, but if it was a standard key combo that just 'let you get in", someone would have been able to re-find it easily.
> 
> Another person got into the Asus ROG Swift service menu accidentally too, and no one else was able to find out how


It was about a week~ after i got mine, That i got into the service menu.. So yes it was already connected to my Pc.

I remember pressing two buttons, One of them being the very left button. I dont really remember anything else, As i hit menu & it was just there.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Received shipment notice from NCIX Canada, finally! Was ready to call them. However, it has been 1 hour and tracking only shows label for now, do you think they actually have stock or are just trolling me with the label so I cannot cancel the order. I think it happened to some people before.


Nevermind! It will arrive tomorrow according to UPS!


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> You can get into the service menu with it plugged in & working properly.
> 
> I have done it when i first tried, But cant for the life of me do it again lol


Right. Same for me. Already accessed it two times. Video of it is on Youtube.


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Nevermind! It will arrive tomorrow according to UPS!


depending on the courier you get the shipping label at the end of the day then it is updated the next morning then again after like 10am if it is going out for delivery


----------



## wolfer255

I too seem to have won the panel lottery.

---MY PANEL--
0 Dead or stuck pixels.
No dirt or hairs stuck behind the panel.
Just a very tiny amount of of backlightbleed/ips glow (I still don't know the difference







) but it's evenly spread on all 4 corners and is impossible to detect unless you're 20cm away in a dark room at high brightness.

The monitor basicaly looks really good (I came from a 27" 2560x1440 PLS 120hz OC qnix qx 2710)

---G-SYNC---
My only problem with this monitor is that I guess after waiting so long for it and with all the hype, I expected a bit more from G-Sync.
I can tell it works, so far I've only really played GTA V with it. But I guess I just expected it to be...smoother.
Maybe my problem is now that I'm feeling micro stutters from playing with SLI (running 2x gtx 760 2GB).

---ULMB----
Also the ULMB mode looks nice, it's not really too dark for me but again I guess I just expected...more from it.
Also with ULMB on you can really easily see ghosting trails with moving objects. (tested with testufo.com)
As far as I know there also isn't a way to change the pulse width with this monitor.

It's a really nice looking monitor though and games do seem a lot sharper even though I'm running at the same resolution.
The coating on this this is really nice.

I've only had it for 1 afternoon so maybe after a few days/weeks of sinking in I will realize how awesome G-Sync and/or ULMB really is







.

---VENDOR---
I purchased my monitor from Coolblue.nl (I live in The Netherlands), ordered at 10PM and arrived the next morning at 11AM.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfer255*
> 
> I too seem to have won the panel lottery.
> 
> ---MY PANEL--
> 0 Dead or stuck pixels.
> No dirt or hairs stuck behind the panel.
> Just a very tiny amount of of backlightbleed/ips glow (I still don't know the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but it's evenly spread on all 4 corners and is impossible to detect unless you're 20cm away in a dark room at high brightness.
> 
> The monitor basicaly looks really good (I came from a 27" 2560x1440 PLS 120hz OC qnix qx 2710)
> 
> ---G-SYNC---
> My only problem with this monitor is that I guess after waiting so long for it and with all the hype, I expected a bit more from G-Sync.
> I can tell it works, so far I've only really played GTA V with it. But I guess I just expected it to be...smoother.
> Maybe my problem is now that I'm feeling micro stutters from playing with SLI (running 2x gtx 760 2GB).
> 
> ---ULMB----
> Also the ULMB mode looks nice, it's not really too dark for me but again I guess I just expected...more from it.
> Also with ULMB on you can really easily see ghosting trails with moving objects. (tested with testufo.com)
> As far as I know there also isn't a way to change the pulse width with this monitor.
> 
> It's a really nice looking monitor though and games do seem a lot sharper even though I'm running at the same resolution.
> The coating on this this is really nice.
> 
> I've only had it for 1 afternoon so maybe after a few days/weeks of sinking in I will realize how awesome G-Sync and/or ULMB really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ---VENDOR---
> I purchased my monitor from Coolblue.nl (I live in The Netherlands), ordered at 10PM and arrived the next morning at 11AM.


when did you order/receive it?


----------



## wolfer255

I ordered it last night and received it this morning (at the times specified in my post).
If you're looking to buy it from Coolblue.nl, they still seem to have it in stock








So far they have a good track record with the xb270hu's they've sold.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfer255*
> 
> I too seem to have won the panel lottery.
> 
> ---MY PANEL--
> 0 Dead or stuck pixels.
> No dirt or hairs stuck behind the panel.
> Just a very tiny amount of of backlightbleed/ips glow (I still don't know the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but it's evenly spread on all 4 corners and is impossible to detect unless you're 20cm away in a dark room at high brightness.
> 
> The monitor basicaly looks really good (I came from a 27" 2560x1440 PLS 120hz OC qnix qx 2710)
> 
> ---G-SYNC---
> My only problem with this monitor is that I guess after waiting so long for it and with all the hype, I expected a bit more from G-Sync.
> I can tell it works, so far I've only really played GTA V with it. But I guess I just expected it to be...smoother.
> Maybe my problem is now that I'm feeling micro stutters from playing with SLI (running 2x gtx 760 2GB).
> 
> ---ULMB----
> Also the ULMB mode looks nice, it's not really too dark for me but again I guess I just expected...more from it.
> Also with ULMB on you can really easily see ghosting trails with moving objects. (tested with testufo.com)
> As far as I know there also isn't a way to change the pulse width with this monitor.
> 
> It's a really nice looking monitor though and games do seem a lot sharper even though I'm running at the same resolution.
> The coating on this this is really nice.
> 
> I've only had it for 1 afternoon so maybe after a few days/weeks of sinking in I will realize how awesome G-Sync and/or ULMB really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ---VENDOR---
> I purchased my monitor from Coolblue.nl (I live in The Netherlands), ordered at 10PM and arrived the next morning at 11AM.


You can adjust the pulse width.
check the tft central review.
You need to enable ULMB and then a new option appears after you select it. It's not there until you select it actually.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm

Enjoy winning the panel lottery









I also won the panel lottery on my XL2720Z, with no real defects, and V4 firmware (which was only just dumped rather recently, unfortunately; seemed to be 'silently' put into newer monitors by Benq late last year) improved the overdrive even more and added a new hidden overdrive mode. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfer255*
> 
> I too seem to have won the panel lottery.
> 
> ---MY PANEL--
> 0 Dead or stuck pixels.
> No dirt or hairs stuck behind the panel.
> Just a very tiny amount of of backlightbleed/ips glow (I still don't know the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but it's evenly spread on all 4 corners and is impossible to detect unless you're 20cm away in a dark room at high brightness.
> 
> The monitor basicaly looks really good (I came from a 27" 2560x1440 PLS 120hz OC qnix qx 2710)
> 
> ---G-SYNC---
> My only problem with this monitor is that I guess after waiting so long for it and with all the hype, I expected a bit more from G-Sync.
> I can tell it works, so far I've only really played GTA V with it. But I guess I just expected it to be...smoother.
> Maybe my problem is now that I'm feeling micro stutters from playing with SLI (running 2x gtx 760 2GB).
> 
> ---ULMB----
> Also the ULMB mode looks nice, it's not really too dark for me but again I guess I just expected...more from it.
> Also with ULMB on you can really easily see ghosting trails with moving objects. (tested with testufo.com)
> As far as I know there also isn't a way to change the pulse width with this monitor.
> 
> It's a really nice looking monitor though and games do seem a lot sharper even though I'm running at the same resolution.
> The coating on this this is really nice.
> 
> I've only had it for 1 afternoon so maybe after a few days/weeks of sinking in I will realize how awesome G-Sync and/or ULMB really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ---VENDOR---
> I purchased my monitor from Coolblue.nl (I live in The Netherlands), ordered at 10PM and arrived the next morning at 11AM.


The stutter is probably because you're running 1440p @ 2gb vram, Most new games require at least 2.5-3gb.

I came from the same 120hz qnix, the fluidity change between the two was huge.


----------



## gavros777

On the acer xb i had for few days before i returned it i noticed something weird. In far cry 4 at the area where you have to make a decision who to support in golden path, there's a bus flipped on its side close by. When i would pass by it, i would notice something like lag or microstuttering on that bus. I then had my character looking directly at the bus and strafing only by pressing A or D. The bus would move in my screen like choppy frames or like a slide show. Then when i went back to the vg248qe the bus was moving a lot smoother on that screen while strafing with A or D looking at it and without moving the mouse.

What do you guys think about that?


----------



## Falkentyne

Why are you comparing Gsync and non gsync? Did you disable gsync before doing that test?

The two panels are going to act quite differently. Plus you're comparing a 24" with a 27" that has 77% more pixel space (and thus needs more horsepower to drive it), especially when Gsync is involved.

In order to get the same framerates on the 27" Acer as you got on the 24" VG248QE, you would need a video card 77% more powerful due to the 77% increase in raw space needed to draw the scene.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> You can get into the service menu with it plugged in & working properly.
> 
> I have done it when i first tried, But cant for the life of me do it again lol
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Same for me. Already accessed it two times. Video of it is on Youtube.
Click to expand...

I cannot get into it at all. Can you please describe how to do it?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Why are you comparing Gsync and non gsync? Did you disable gsync before doing that test?
> 
> The two panels are going to act quite differently. Plus you're comparing a 24" with a 27" that has 77% more pixel space (and thus needs more horsepower to drive it), especially when Gsync is involved.
> 
> In order to get the same framerates on the 27" Acer as you got on the 24" VG248QE, you would need a video card 77% more powerful due to the 77% increase in raw space needed to draw the scene.


On both monitors the fps were awesome as i was using a titan x overclocked. So framerates wasn't the issue but the smoothness the objects would move on screen. On the gsync monitor that particular bus would move like a slideshow on the screen compared to the asus.

This behavior i only noticed it on that bus though. Didn't keep the monitor long enough to further notice it elsewhere.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Then when i went back to the vg248qe the bus was moving a lot smoother on that screen while strafing with A or D looking at it and without moving the mouse.
> 
> What do you guys think about that?


I assume this was an engine issue due to the increase in resolution and nothing to do with the monitors or G-sync.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I assume this was an engine issue due to the increase in resolution and nothing to do with the monitors or G-sync.


I thought too as i didn't notice something similar elsewhere. I just read online this particular thing they call it "framelag" and gsync is supposed to take care of that. In far cry 4 only the bus would framelag bad enough to notice it, the rest of the screen was moving smooth.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I thought too as i didn't notice something similar elsewhere. I just read online this particular thing they call it "framelag" and gsync is supposed to take care of that. In far cry 4 only the bus would framelag bad enough to notice it, the rest of the screen was moving smooth.


That cannot be framelag, framelag is the entire frame; you cannot have part of a frame lag at the point in the rendering pipeline where G-sync does its magic. G-sync operates with entire frames after the GPU has completely finished rendering them. That is entirely an engine issue and is not something G-sync could improve.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> That cannot be framelag, framelag is the entire frame; you cannot have part of a frame lag at the point in the rendering pipeline where G-sync does its magic. G-sync operates with entire frames after the GPU has completely finished rendering them. That is entirely an engine issue and is not something G-sync could improve.


Thanks for the info. The thought of that particular bus to be haunted also crossed my mind. If anyone else has far cry 4 and wanna test that particular bus too that would be awesome. It will be hilarious if more people can replicate this issue.
Just let me know guys if you need better directions on where to find it.


----------



## Thoth420

This monitor makes me need a watercooled(AIO or loop) 980 or better....and here we go.....


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> This monitor makes me need a watercooled(AIO or loop) 980 or better....and here we go.....


Nzxt g10 bracket & pretty much any circular AIO cpu cooler works pretty good.


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, absolutely. I will never own another display for gaming again that isn't IPS + 144hz + G-Sync. G-Sync and 144hz, while amazing separately...are pretty much inseparable once you've had the combined experience they both bring to gaming...it literally is 'game-changing' in every sense of the phrase...i've done nothing but replay countless games and it feels different playing each one than when I first played them.
> 
> Congrats on getting yours in!


Is Gsync really that impressive if you've owned a 120hz refresh for years? Does it actually LOOK better than Vysnc? Just curious because every now and then I hear people talk it up but am not sure what about it would be so good. Makes me want to get a gsync monitor for sure though lol.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Is Gsync really that impressive if you've owned a 120hz refresh for years? *Does it actually LOOK better than Vysnc?* Just curious because every now and then I hear people talk it up but am not sure what about it would be so good. Makes me want to get a gsync monitor for sure though lol.


OMG, yes.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Is Gsync really that impressive if you've owned a 120hz refresh for years? Does it actually LOOK better than Vysnc? Just curious because every now and then I hear people talk it up but am not sure what about it would be so good. Makes me want to get a gsync monitor for sure though lol.


it makes things almost too fluid, its crazy.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> This monitor makes me need a watercooled(AIO or loop) 980 or better....and here we go.....


I would get a card with at least 6gb vram. 980ti around the corner. A 980 4gb would limit this panel in some games. You can really crank up the settings, DSR, or mods and still have smooth gameplay with Gsync, as long as you are not limited by the framebuffer.


----------



## Roflmaou

Just got mine from Newegg. No dead/stuck pixels, no noticeable IPS glow/bleed unless i put an all black screen on. all seems great so far!

My only issue is i have 2 other 27" monitors non-gsync or IPS (yet) but I cannot get nvidia surround to work it keeps saying the Acer's timing is different than the others. I of course set them all to the same res, same refresh rate and even tried turning off G-Sync. Nvidia surround setup still says the timings are off !? what gives? Anyone know?

Also what does that OFF/NORMAL/EXTREME menu mean in the monitor OSD that looks like a speedometer?.

Thanks


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

debating between a calibrators. Been telling myself it's not worth it, but now thanks to this thread, I have an itch. Problem is I don't feel like spending 250usd for a one time use product.

Whats a solid choice people?


----------



## vladz

^^^

I think color calibration tool you need to do that once a month not one time use. Im not sure though....


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> debating between a calibrators. Been telling myself it's not worth it, but now thanks to this thread, I have an itch. Problem is I don't feel like spending 250usd for a one time use product.
> 
> Whats a solid choice people?


I recently got a Colormunki Smile, For about $70~ on newegg. The tool works great, but i wouldnt recommend using the software that it came with.. its utter junk.

Check out Dispcalgui, Its a free third party software that works with a ton of calibrators & lets you adjust the monitors colors the way you want them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> I think color calibration tool you need to do that once a month not one time use. Im not sure though....


You dont have to do it once a month, Thats only if you're doing accuracy critical work, like professional pictures/prints/etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roflmaou*
> 
> Just got mine from Newegg. No dead/stuck pixels, no noticeable IPS glow/bleed unless i put an all black screen on. all seems great so far!
> 
> My only issue is i have 2 other 27" monitors non-gsync or IPS (yet) but I cannot get nvidia surround to work it keeps saying the Acer's timing is different than the others. I of course set them all to the same res, same refresh rate and even tried turning off G-Sync. Nvidia surround setup still says the timings are off !? what gives? Anyone know?
> 
> Also what does that OFF/NORMAL/EXTREME menu mean in the monitor OSD that looks like a speedometer?.
> 
> Thanks


Thats the overdrive feature, It uses software black magic to help reduce the response times. Leave it on normal, Off makes the screen look worse & Extreme leaves behind a obvious ghost.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Why are you comparing Gsync and non gsync? Did you disable gsync before doing that test?
> 
> The two panels are going to act quite differently. Plus you're comparing a 24" with a 27" that has 77% more pixel space (and thus needs more horsepower to drive it), especially when Gsync is involved.
> 
> In order to get the same framerates on the 27" Acer as you got on the 24" VG248QE, you would need a video card 77% more powerful due to the 77% increase in raw space needed to draw the scene.


performance doesn't scale linearly with resolution, for example the performance difference from a 1080p to 4k resolution is 3x less not 4x as represented by the 4x amount of pixel increase. Also AMD have the upper hand for higher resolution performance scaling compared to nvidia for some reason(architexture/driver base, well in theory architexture doesn't matter, the drivers do. for example comparing different spec'd cars dont mean **** if the driver doesn't know how to drive)


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> performance doesn't scale linearly with resolution, for example the performance difference from a 1080p to 4k resolution is 3x less not 4x as represented by the 4x amount of pixel increase. Also AMD have the upper hand for higher resolution performance scaling compared to nvidia for some reason(architexture/driver base, well in theory architexture doesn't matter, the drivers do. for example comparing different spec'd cars dont mean **** if the driver doesn't know how to drive)


1080p to 4k is 2x, not 4. But you're right about performance not scaling linearly.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> 1080p to 4k is 2x, not 4. But you're right about performance not scaling linearly.


It is 4x the resolution (since you multiply both the vertical pixel count and the horizontal pixel count by 2)

To draw a basic diagramme:

1080p:
%

4k:
%%
%%


----------



## Vectorized

Guys,
mine is perfect, apart from this fact:

I have a "stuck", multicolor pixel on the left of the low side: with a white background, it changes its colour depending of the view angle.
If I see it with a big view angle it appears black, if I reduce the view angle it become pink and then light blue (it is light blue when viewed from the front too).

What can it be?

I can't explain this...


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> performance doesn't scale linearly with resolution, for example the performance difference from a 1080p to 4k resolution is 3x less not 4x as represented by the 4x amount of pixel increase. Also AMD have the upper hand for higher resolution performance scaling compared to nvidia for some reason(architexture/driver base, well in theory architexture doesn't matter, the drivers do. for example comparing different spec'd cars dont mean **** if the driver doesn't know how to drive)


Actually that's not really the the whole story.
If you're fillrate limited, then it does scale very close to linear.
IF you're CPU limited, then only overclocking or CPU upgrading will improve FPS (Hi COD advanced warfare, I'm looking at you).
You do make a good point though; AA isn't just about fillrate anymore, since it's shader heavy.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Guys,
> mine is perfect, apart from this fact:
> 
> I have a "stuck", multicolor pixel on the left of the low side: with a white background, it changes its colour depending of the view angle.
> If I see it with a big view angle it appears black, if I reduce the view angle it become pink and then light blue (it is light blue when viewed from the front too).
> 
> What can it be?
> 
> I can't explain this...


You can try the pencil eraser massage trick.
Google it.
And be careful if you try it.
If a pixel can be unstuck, that usually does the trick.

Note that there is a difference between a stuck pixel and a DEAD Subpixel.
Dead subpixel is like a dead pixel except only one of the colors is dead.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You can try the pencil eraser massage trick.
> Google it.
> And be careful if you try it.
> If a pixel can be unstuck, that usually does the trick.
> 
> Note that there is a difference between a stuck pixel and a DEAD Subpixel.
> Dead subpixel is like a dead pixel except only one of the colors is dead.


I'm sure that it is not a dead pixel, because it is not always black.
And I'm sure that is not a dead subpixel because if it was, the pixel would not "change" its color when viewed from different angles...

I really don't know what it is.

I will try that trick and let you know.

*Update:* Massaging it by a pencil eraser did not worked. Any ideas?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Guys,
> mine is perfect, apart from this fact:
> 
> I have a "stuck", multicolor pixel on the left of the low side: with a white background, it changes its colour depending of the view angle.
> If I see it with a big view angle it appears black, if I reduce the view angle it become pink and then light blue (it is light blue when viewed from the front too).
> 
> What can it be?
> 
> I can't explain this...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> I'm sure that it is not a dead pixel, because it is not always black.
> And I'm sure that is not a dead subpixel because if it was, the pixel would not "change" its color when viewed from different angles...
> 
> I really don't know what it is.
> 
> I will try that trick and let you know.
> 
> *Update:* Massaging it by a pencil eraser did not worked. Any ideas?


Could be a tiny scratch in the film layer that overlays the panel. That's what I have in the top right of mine. If you look closely it won't look uniform like a pixel, but rather oblong or misshapen. If that's the case then it's definitely a scratch.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Could be a tiny scratch in the film layer that overlays the panel. That's what I have in the top right of mine. If you look closely it won't look uniform like a pixel, but rather oblong or misshapen. If that's the case then it's definitely a scratch.


In my case it looks like a pixel...
Is your "scratch" visible at a distance of 60 cm from the monitor?

And, if you have time, can you pick a quick photo at yours?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> In my case it looks like a pixel...
> Is your "scratch" visible at a distance of 60 cm from the monitor?
> 
> And, if you have time, can you pick a quick photo at yours?


I will do my best to remember to take a pic. I'm currently at work.

I can see the tiny gouge easily from 60cm+; not because it's so large, but because it's a pin prick in an otherwise completely smooth, uniform surface. Mine changes colors too at various viewing angles. If you had a chip in your car's windshield and looked at it from different angles, the light would hit it differently causing the light to refract different wavelengths at various angles. You would see the same effect, the monitor is just a much smaller scale.

This is how I can explain the issue, anyway. Could be wrong, though


----------



## Stoogie

What i meant was i was looking into getting a 4k monitor, checked a lot of benchmarks, and they are about 66% slower not 75% slower in regards to the pixel increase, amd has slightly better scaling especially at 1440p.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I will do my best to remember to take a pic. I'm currently at work.
> 
> I can see the tiny gouge easily from 60cm+; not because it's so large, but because it's a pin prick in an otherwise completely smooth, uniform surface. Mine changes colors too at various viewing angles. If you had a chip in your car's windshield and looked at it from different angles, the light would hit it differently causing the light to refract different wavelengths at various angles. You would see the same effect, the monitor is just a much smaller scale.
> 
> This is how I can explain the issue, anyway. Could be wrong, though


Thanks for your explanation.

I can't see my defect at 60 cm, anyway... I have to get close to the monitor to be able to see it.

I hope you will remember (and have 5 minutes) to take a pic at yours









Will you return your monitor for that scratch?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Thanks for your explanation.
> 
> I can't see my defect at 60 cm, anyway... I have to get close to the monitor to be able to see it.
> 
> I hope you will remember (and have 5 minutes) to take a pick at yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you return your monitor for that scratch?


I will not send it back and risk receiving a worse-off one in return. If you look through the thread, it won't take very long to see the horror stories of panels being smudged from the inside, very bad backlight bleed, 3+ dead pixels, stuck pixels, scratches, and so-on.

The first thing I do when I come home from work is fire up my rig and visit OCN. If you message me a reminder, it would help to remember.

EDIT: Let me expand by saying the worst issue with my monitor is the pin-hole-sized defect in the film which I don't notice while gaming or browsing. It's a bit out of my view since it's near the corner of my screen.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I will not send it back and risk receiving a worse-off one in return. If you look through the thread, it won't take very long to see the horror stories of panels being smudged from the inside, very bad backlight bleed, 3+ dead pixels, stuck pixels, scratches, and so-on.
> 
> The first thing I do when I come home from work is fire up my rig and visit OCN. If you message me a reminder, it would help to remember.
> 
> EDIT: Let me expand by saying the worst issue with my monitor is the pin-hole-sized defect in the film which I don't notice while gaming or browsing. It's a bit out of my view since it's near the corner of my screen.


Thanks.

Have you a pinhole onto the film, scratch extra?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Have you a pinhole onto the film, scratch extra?


The pinhole term I'm using is to describe the size of the scratch/ defect. So far I'm not seeing it going all the way through the film. It's on the inside between the film and panel layers.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Nzxt g10 bracket & pretty much any circular AIO cpu cooler works pretty good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I would get a card with at least 6gb vram. 980ti around the corner. A 980 4gb would limit this panel in some games. You can really crank up the settings, DSR, or mods and still have smooth gameplay with Gsync, as long as you are not limited by the framebuffer.


My master plan is to get a 980Ti if the rumors floating are correct. I would prefer to just grab the EVGA hybrid AIO card because I have very little free time and it's basically the easiest install and forget cooling solution I have seen. I don't have the time to run a loop or the expertise so the NZXT on a Reference 980Ti or Titan X is the backup plan. Ideally I would like to stick with the EVGA 980Ti Hybrid.

Thanks for the input as I was probably going to grab the hybrid 980 4GB if it became available again. I think I will hold off for the Ti for sure.









Cheers guys!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Thanks for your explanation.
> 
> I can't see my defect at 60 cm, anyway... I have to get close to the monitor to be able to see it.
> 
> I hope you will remember (and have 5 minutes) to take a pic at yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you return your monitor for that scratch?


Shine a bright light on the spot with the monitor OFF. Youll be able to see a scratch if thats what it is.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Shine a bright light on the spot with the monitor OFF. Youll be able to see a scratch if thats what it is.


Done.
There is no sign of any scratch.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Done.
> There is no sign of any scratch.


Could be a small bit of dirt in the panel, another thing that has been mistaken for a dead or stuck pixel on this display numerous times. May explain the odd "shifting" in color you notice since at different angles different parts of the pixel will be visible. The scratches and dirt are the most frustrating seeing as you probably got a pixel perfect display that was assembled without the level of care it needed.


----------



## Falkentyne

Sorry for derailing the current tempo, (I posted this in the discussion thread just in case),
But has anyone found out a reliable way to enter the service menu again? (besides by accident, lol?)
No, I don't own this monitor, but there are some VERY juicy overdrive settings in the service menu, while in the regular menu, there are only three settings (off, on, extreme, I think?)
But in the service menu, it seems to have a value range from 0-100.

Finding out how the overdrive value affects ULMB and overall gaming is something that MUST Be tested.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Could be a small bit of dirt in the panel, another thing that has been mistaken for a dead or stuck pixel on this display numerous times. May explain the odd "shifting" in color you notice since at different angles different parts of the pixel will be visible. The scratches and dirt are the most frustrating seeing as you probably got a pixel perfect display that was assembled without the level of care it needed.


Thanks.
I assume that your words are right, because I can't explain the color shifting phenomenon in another way.

Fortunately it is not so visible and it is near the bottom-right corner.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Glossy, or matte?


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Glossy, or matte?


It has a light matte coat. Not like the ROG Swift, and infact there is no grainess.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> It is 4x the resolution (since you multiply both the vertical pixel count and the horizontal pixel count by 2)
> 
> To draw a basic diagramme:
> 
> 1080p:
> %
> 
> 4k:
> %%
> %%


It is twice the resolution and four times the number of samples. The term resolution is not equivalent to samples or pixels. The term resolution is addressing the density of samples, if you want to talk about total samples say "samples" or "pixels" *not resolution*.

A nice integer factor of twice the resolution would be an irrational number of pixels horizontally and vertically if you use your definition for resolution. Three times the resolution of 1080p is 5760x3240 and nine times the number of pixels, not 3325.537550532244 x 1870.614872174387. At twice the resolution you can resolve details that are half the size, not details that are 0.7071068 times the size.

Sorry, this is a pet peeve of mine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Glossy, or matte?
> 
> 
> 
> It has a light matte coat. Not like the ROG Swift, and infact there is no grainess.
Click to expand...

There is some graininess. It is incredibly light compared to the Swift, which is already not very grainy, but it does have more grain than a true glossy monitor like my Overlord X270OCs. That said it is a very good AG coating and it doesn't bother me while I do find the Swift too grainy.


----------



## polkfan

Hey guys i got this monitor and i love it, i have one stuck pixel and a tiny little spot that had the dirt but its really small and i don't care. IPS glow is pretty darn good at 24 brightness. I wanted to ask people here with G-sync does this monitor flicker when the background pictures change on the desktop? Also it does this in and out of a game. Guessing its just driver related.


----------



## krel

Monitor #8 - two dead and one stuck pixel. Back it goes... their QC *SUCKS*.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Monitor #8 - two dead and one stuck pixel. Back it goes... their QC *SUCKS*.


Where are you buying from? How are they with the exchanges?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Where are you buying from? How are they with the exchanges?


Newegg and they're really good about it, but it's just frustrating. I have premier so there's no hassle or anything, they just set me up a label.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Newegg and they're really good about it, but it's just frustrating. I have premier so there's no hassle or anything, they just set me up a label.


Premier and NE are my choices as well, still waiting for my order to ship tho, really hope QC is improving!!!


----------



## polkfan

I was able to get mine at computer brain a place that seemed trollish but it worked pretty good out of the box and i have to say the two little tinny mistakes are so small i really have to look for it. I lucked out and i feel bad for people who didn't. I upgraded to 1080P to 1440P and 60hz to 144hz and then add G-sync into the mix i'm pretty darn happy. 800$ is to much money however for you guys to be having such issues.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I was able to get mine at computer brain a place that seemed trollish but it worked pretty good out of the box and i have to say the two little tinny mistakes are so small i really have to look for it. I lucked out and i feel bad for people who didn't. I upgraded to 1080P to 1440P and 60hz to 144hz and then add G-sync into the mix i'm pretty darn happy. *800$ is to much money however for you guys to be having such issues.*


Yeah, that's my feeling as well. These things are really expensive - they should be perfect. The fact that we're not only seeing typical monitor stuff, like dead pixels, but also dirt and hairs behind the screen is just ridiculous.

On a completely different note - I'm going to try calibrating my monitors. I have a sypder4 - I can either use the software that comes with it, or it sounds like I can use dispcalGUI/Argyll? I've installed dispcalGUI, for the display device it shows "NV Surround @ 0,0,7680x1440 (Primary) rather than the individual monitors. Do I need to disable surround to calibrate each one separately? Will the calibration stay in place for each individual monitor once I've enabled surround again? I've never messed with this before, thought it'd be worth looking for a little advice.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> On a completely different note - I'm going to try calibrating my monitors. I have a sypder4 - I can either use the software that comes with it, or it sounds like I can use dispcalGUI/Argyll? I've installed dispcalGUI, for the display device it shows "NV Surround @ 0,0,7680x1440 (Primary) rather than the individual monitors. Do I need to disable surround to calibrate each one separately? Will the calibration stay in place for each individual monitor once I've enabled surround again? I've never messed with this before, thought it'd be worth looking for a little advice.


Software calibration does not work with surround, you need to disable it to calibrate but when you enable surround again the calibration ICC profiles are disabled.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Monitor #8 - two dead and one stuck pixel. Back it goes... their QC *SUCKS*.


Ouch. I RMA'd one and told them to test the second one they send me (Through NCIX). So i should be getting a perfect monitor on Monday or Tuesday. Too bad Newegg doesn't test them.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Ouch. I RMA'd one and told them to test the second one they send me (Through NCIX). So i should be getting a perfect monitor on Monday or Tuesday. Too bad Newegg doesn't test them.


Yeah, it's annoying, and Newegg is going to keep eating shipping charges until they send me a third "perfect" monitor. I'll just keep ordering them and returning them - I have another one coming that should be shipped to me on Monday.


----------



## polkfan

Yeah i'm running the ICC Profile and i have the colors set but i turned up my brightness some games looked to dark and i'm a fan of bright screens. Although 100 is to darn high but i feel anything above 50 is insane. What are you guys running i heard most are trying just plain old 24 but again i tried to get used to it just seemed dark.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Yeah i'm running the ICC Profile and i have the colors set but i turned up my brightness some games looked to dark and i'm a fan of bright screens. Although 100 is to darn high but i feel anything above 50 is insane. What are you guys running i heard most are trying just plain old 24 but again i tried to get used to it just seemed dark.


I found 24 to be too dark for my tastes sitting on 40 at the moment. Rest is the same as the ICC profile


----------



## reset1101

Im really interested on the specs of this monitor, but its a bit worrying that so many of them have trouble of some kind (or thats what it seems). I'll wait a bit to see if more non-faulty units arrive to people and RMA's become anecdotic. Besides, its not available to purchase on my country so I have to wait anyways xD


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Im really interested on the specs of this monitor, but its a bit worrying that so many of them have trouble of some kind (or thats what it seems). I'll wait a bit to see if more non-faulty units arrive to people and RMA's become anecdotic. Besides, its not available to purchase on my country so I have to wait anyways xD


You need to understand a lot of us here are sticklers about pc hardware quality, especially monitors, which is what we look at when using a computer to begin with. Couple that with a high price tag and you'll have people that wont accept anything less than perfection and thats understandable. Also 9/10 people who got a good panel wont come and post about it, or they're the type of person who wont even check their monitor for defects such as dead pixels and also not post about it and just be happy with their purchase.


----------



## reset1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> You need to understand a lot of us here are sticklers about pc hardware quality, especially monitors, which is what we look at when using a computer to begin with. Couple that with a high price tag and you'll have people that wont accept anything less than perfection and thats understandable. Also 9/10 people who got a good panel wont come and post about it, or they're the type of person who wont even check their monitor for defects such as dead pixels and also not post about it and just be happy with their purchase.


I know how forums work in general. You only read people complaining about products, very few come to post how happy they are with those products. And its understandable that you pay for any product and you want it perfect, especially with this price tag. I might be wrong, but it seems that the percentage of people with issues with this monitor is high. If you read people having to request several RMAs, makes me think that a lot of those monitors, at least the ones delivered to that store, are not perfect.

But thats my interpretation and as I say I might be wrong. In fact I hope that Im wrong, because Im the first interested on the majority of units of this monitor being perfect, as I want to buy one xD


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> You need to understand a lot of us here are sticklers about pc hardware quality, especially monitors, which is what we look at when using a computer to begin with. Couple that with a high price tag and you'll have people that wont accept anything less than perfection and thats understandable. Also 9/10 people who got a good panel wont come and post about it, or they're the type of person who wont even check their monitor for defects such as dead pixels and also not post about it and just be happy with their purchase.


Something I've noticed in this case is that a lot of the people complaining about receiving imperfect monitors were here posting about the monitor before they even received theirs. I also don't see a ton of people who registered just after receiving their monitor to complain about it. So I don't think in this case we're only seeing people posting to complain about theirs. There has also been a decent amount of people who posted before hand and received good monitors.


----------



## polkfan

I read this whole forum and i read reviews on sites i do this all the time as a hobby i know i'm lame i will say this monitor has more bad comments then good. I'm guessing its over it just being out and Acer trying to sell as many as possible as quick as possible before other options show up.

I'll say i only generally buy Acer i tend to have better luck with them then other brands i also think they give you the best for the money. Just wait a few more months and i'm sure most of these issues will be gone.


----------



## krel

They are pretty spectacular. I have no issues with the technology, I will without a doubt never go back to non G-Sync monitors, my issue is 100% with their build quality control.


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> They are pretty spectacular. I have no issues with the technology, I will without a doubt never go back to non G-Sync monitors, my issue is 100% with their build quality control.


My first monitor had alot of stuck pixels, some dead pixels and dirst stuck behind the coating forming an area similat to 5 dead pixels. I got my replacement and it only have a small part of dirt next to the top left bezel. QC have increased. First monitor was january 2015, this one is march 2015.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> My first monitor had alot of stuck pixels, some dead pixels and dirst stuck behind the coating forming an area similat to 5 dead pixels. I got my replacement and it only have a small part of dirt next to the top left bezel. QC have increased. First monitor was january 2015, this one is march 2015.


No $800 monitor should ever leave the factory with dirt behind the screen.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> No $800 monitor should ever leave the factory with dirt behind the screen.


I fully agree and even though I got one with no dirt, dead pixels or etc. makes me wonder how so many ended up that way....and moreso how I was so lucky. I am never lucky....


----------



## sebkow

anyone have trouble when changing to 144hz the screen would flicker?


----------



## polkfan

Thank you for asking this i asked this before with no reply but yes i have this at 144 and 120 but when i tried 60hz it went away. It only flickers on me when the desktop background changes and if i move my mouse right after


----------



## BuzzinDSM

I'm confused on why anyone would be on their 8th screen. I think I'd stop at the 3rd one if I even went that far.


----------



## polkfan

Most spending this much on a monitor want it to be perfect, most people here are probably more noticeable to such things such as dead pixels. As for the monitor itself its the ONLY IPS monitor that has G-Sync and it supports 144hz.

I myself would stop after 2 tries if it was to bad but like i said one dead pixel and one little tinny area(same size as one dead pixel) of dirt doesn't bother me enough and i even rate myself as being picky.


----------



## chilledinsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Most spending this much on a monitor want it to be perfect, most people here are probably more noticeable to such things such as dead pixels. As for the monitor itself its the ONLY IPS monitor that has G-Sync and it supports 144hz.


Yeah not only that , but except for that new 34" curved one, it's the only IPS Gsync one period. Hell, I'm a pleb that would settle for a 60Hz IPS (though higher would be nice) if it meant I could have frame syncing, I frigging hate tearing in games.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzzinDSM*
> 
> I'm confused on why anyone would be on their 8th screen. I think I'd stop at the 3rd one if I even went that far.


I have them in surround. Currently I have two perfect ones and one with a bit of dirt. I'll keep ordering them until I have three perfect ones.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I fully agree and even though I got one with no dirt, dead pixels or etc. makes me wonder how so many ended up that way....and moreso how I was so lucky. I am never lucky....


Lol.









I still sit back and wonder how I got 3 perfect monitors during the first initial wave of orders 3 weeks ago...1 stuck pixel that took an hour to get it to go away but other than that, perfect in every regard. I do feel bummed for those who have to get the lemons to balance out the universe for the rest of us though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I read this whole forum and i read reviews on sites i do this all the time as a hobby i know i'm lame i will say this monitor has more bad comments then good. *I'm guessing its over it just being out and Acer trying to sell as many as possible as quick as possible before other options show up.*
> 
> I'll say i only generally buy Acer i tend to have better luck with them then other brands i also think they give you the best for the money. *Just wait a few more months and i'm sure most of these issues will be gone.*


It is exactly that - their manufacturing is not meeting the higher QC expectations most people normally have with products of this price range because they're focused on keeping supply up. I have no doubt we'll see QC get better in the next 1-2 months - it's not just Acer that's had this happen; LG had this same widespread issue when the UltraWides first released, as did Asus with the Swift the first 2-3 months. This is "expected" behavior and early adopters should exercise judgment on how willing they are to receive lemons and keep sending back until they get what they want, while others are more patient and will wait it out. Pros and cons with both approaches, obviously.


----------



## polkfan

Guys i thought this was funny and i would like to share it with you guys not sure if anyone else here noticed it or watched linus's video on this monitor but i found mistakes in his monitor as well and i thought it was funny he didn't say anything.

http://s27.postimg.org/70b979mtv/gdsggh.png

http://s14.postimg.org/lsd97zwwx/fdgf.png

http://postimg.org/image/80uevgu9n/

On the right side you can clearly see scratches

Edit

Also here is my monitor and its IPS glow that i think is ok(although worse then my old IPS monitor)
Brightness setting
25
http://postimg.org/image/t20cbq9rp/
50
http://postimg.org/image/ixn053u13/
100
http://postimg.org/image/587raqt4p/


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sit back and wonder how I got 3 perfect monitors during the first initial wave of orders 3 weeks ago...1 stuck pixel that took an hour to get it to go away but other than that, perfect in every regard. I do feel bummed for those who have to get the lemons to balance out the universe for the rest of us though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly that - their manufacturing is not meeting the higher QC expectations most people normally have with products of this price range because they're focused on keeping supply up. I have no doubt we'll see QC get better in the next 1-2 months - it's not just Acer that's had this happen; LG had this same widespread issue when the UltraWides first released, as did Asus with the Swift the first 2-3 months. This is "expected" behavior and early adopters should exercise judgment on how willing they are to receive lemons and keep sending back until they get what they want, while others are more patient and will wait it out. Pros and cons with both approaches, obviously.


What software did you run for 1 hour to get rid of that stuck pixel?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> anyone have trouble when changing to 144hz the screen would flicker?


They seem to do that when the cable or connection is slightly bad, 144 Hz is right on the edge of what DP 1.2 can do so you need a decent cable. You don't need anything special but even minor defects could cause it to flicker at 144 Hz.


----------



## polkfan

The only time mine does it is when a new background image changes on windows and i tried windows with 60hz and it doesn't do it so i guess you might be right.

What do you guys think about linus's video and how i showed his monitor was bad, i have to say i wouldn't be able to live with that defeat mine is to minor to care.

Edit

When i play Dues ex HR with my 970 on this monitor i still get stutters like no other i'm using the latest driver from Nvidia (350.12). I think the game might be sensitive to frame rate drops.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> They seem to do that when the cable or connection is slightly bad, 144 Hz is right on the edge of what DP 1.2 can do so you need a decent cable. You don't need anything special but even minor defects could cause it to flicker at 144 Hz.


So true with what I have experienced on 3 Swifts and 1 of these(and one Acer 1080 TN variant as well as the BenQ) . I am considering a 390x and the ASUS 120hz IPS Free Sync ready panel using DP 1.2a upon release assuming I can get my hands on both...I have plenty of experience with various G Sync Displays and the hardware in the panel makes me nervous after all the issues I have seen and I have tried a G sync panel from every company that has produced one to date. I have read about the same issues with all and I am not referring to the 144hz bug which happens on all 144hz panels. I am perfectly happy with 120hz so I think the MG279Q or whatever will be the winner for me.


----------



## polkfan

In a privite message to me or to this thread could you please tell me some of those issues. I would really like to know. Also When does freesync work(on that monitor) hopefully it has a wider range then what i've been reading that made me sad.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> In a privite message to me or to this thread could you please tell me some of those issues. I would really like to know. Also When does freesync work(on that monitor) hopefully it has a wider range then what i've been reading that made me sad.


No reason not to put it out in the open since I have seen so many people wondering whether they should pull the trigger on this display.
Here are some issues that persist regardless of anything aside the monitor containing a G Sync module (including modded VG248QE's that worked fine prior):
-Color problems which seem to never recover....this appears to be a failed G Sync module and requires and RMA and has no bearing on the module being overclocked like in the Swift or not(other panels)
-G Sync dropout after extended system uptime(this appears to be tied to 144hz desktop and the computer not the display going to sleep from what I can tell from tests)
-Games completely breaking regardless of G Sync enabled globally and/or profiled on G sync displays on certain drivers that are known to have no issue with displays that do not have a G Sync Module(example Deus Ex Human Revolution on the lastest Nvidia driver)
-(Subjective) Being locked into Nvidia GPU's which frankly don't play well with a decent amount of my games. On the other hand AMD cards ran them all some at worse FPS but none had crashing issues. This is not a driver conflict problem as we are dealing with clean OS installs, no cloud settings and complete game reinstalls with fresh configs generated per system.

NOTE: not all users suffer these problems and I suffer 0 aside the last and that has nothing to do with G Sync in play or not with my current rig and display with sleep disabled. I however cannot use the latest Nvidia driver which sucks because it is the GTA5 driver.

TLDR: I believe the life of an average G Sync module(OC'd or not) is short in contrast to the price point (approx 200 bucks)


----------



## polkfan

Yeah i read about the G-sync dropout issue and yes Dues ex HR is acting really weird at the moment for me luckily i don't have the color issues. One thing i cared about was spending 800$ on a monitor that i can't use HDMI on since i wanted to buy a used Wii U and i have no other display. One other thing was being tied down to one company but when Nvidia said they won't be supporting free-sync and Intel has yet to say anything i stopped caring.

However i thought i read the module itself was like 40$ and its been the monitor companies fault for high prices. As for the G-sync issues i'm sure Nvidia could fix them in a new round and if its driver related i'm sure things will work out. I wonder how flawless Free-sync is i know i dislike the limited frame-rate, i really wanted a monitor that felt smooth between 40-60+ with no tearing.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Yeah i read about the G-sync dropout issue and yes Dues ex HR is acting really weird at the moment for me luckily i don't have the color issues. One thing i cared about was spending 800$ on a monitor that i can't use HDMI on since i wanted to buy a used Wii U and i have no other display. One other thing was being tied down to one company but when Nvidia said they won't be supporting free-sync and Intel has yet to say anything i stopped caring.
> 
> However i thought i read the module itself was like 40$ and its been the monitor companies fault for high prices. As for the G-sync issues i'm sure Nvidia could fix them in a new round and if its driver related i'm sure things will work out. I wonder how flawless Free-sync is i know i dislike the limited frame-rate, i really wanted a monitor that felt smooth between 40-60+ with no tearing.


All I can say is that the DIY module was around low 200 bucks US when it was available before the displays with them built in came out. IF production costs went down or whatever they are playing the "it used to cost 200 dollars game".

The only downside I have heard about Free Sync panels is ghosting but the ASUS and future panels seem to have an overdrive default setting to solve this. I also don't have the hardware to see any diff between 120hz and 144hz currently and with 120hz max can avoid the refresh bug.

I doubt the AMD version will be issue free but at least I have a stronger GPU(planning on 390x) and a display(ASUS MG279Q or something similar) that is pretty sweet even if I have to disable Adaptive Sync for some titles ...at least for the projected price.


----------



## supermi

Well PM me as well or make it public







good info is GOOD info


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Well PM me as well or make it public
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good info is GOOD info


Just my experience as a gamer who got into OCing and hardware for a better experience.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Just my experience as a gamer who got into OCing and hardware for a better experience.


That's what I mean. I sold my surround 120fps to get Gsync ... and went down from SLI to a single card as well for "smoother" frametimes.

I was also going to skip freesync for the ghosting and for the new ASUS you mentioned seeming to have a 35hz to 90hz freesync window. The impression that I get is that a Titan X and this monitor will be the better experience. If there is info to say otherwise please share.

I am after the best experience I can get ... not a monitor to show off LOL


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That's what I mean. I sold my surround 120fps to get Gsync ... and went down from SLI to a single card as well for "smoother" frametimes.
> 
> I was also going to skip freesync for the ghosting and for the new ASUS you mentioned seeming to have a 35hz to 90hz freesync window. The impression that I get is that a Titan X and this monitor will be the better experience. If there is info to say otherwise please share.
> 
> I am after the best experience I can get ... not a monitor to show off LOL


I wish I could afford a titan x and water cool it with a full block. After this monitor I cannot.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I wish I could afford a titan x and water cool it with a full block. After this monitor I cannot.


Who said water cool, it is going SUB zero hahahaha








so is the total price of the tech package monitor plus card steering you towards AMD. Top of the line AMD card and monitor together are a price you will accept and thus a better gaming experience? or a price the wife will accept


----------



## HyperMatrix

Thought I'd share. NCIX has them in stock for $950 Canadian. And you can price match with direct canada at $859. Just ordered one. Here's the URL for the price match:

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=10141107442


----------



## vladz

Hi my monitor is not yet deliver anyway im not a photographer or photography is not my hobby. Im a serious pc gamer my question is do i need to buy a color calibration tool for this monitor? My bet is spyder5express pls help.

But if the color calibration improve my color or gamma etc. of my monitor then i think color calibration tool is worth it... What do you think?


----------



## BuZZbomberpilot

Good Morning everybody!









My first post here, since i´m gonna be a proud owner myself soon! Just ordered from amazon in Germany. They currently have the Monitor available...10 left...

It´s now the end of April, do you guys think this could already be the second production batch with improved QC? Really hope so...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZZbomberpilot*
> 
> Good Morning everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post here, since i´m gonna be a proud owner myself soon! Just ordered from amazon in Germany. They currently have the Monitor available...10 left...
> 
> It´s now the end of April, do you guys think this could already be the second production batch with improved QC? Really hope so...


Welcome to OCN and congrats on the monitor









I don't think we've seen in actual print or email responses to consumers from Acer that can corroborate on a 2nd production batch with improved QC.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and congrats on the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we've seen in actual print or email responses to consumers from Acer that can corroborate on a 2nd production batch with improved QC.


we know the original wave was manufactured in Jan, the current ones seem to be March. Got my shipping notification from Acer this morning.


----------



## Vectorized

Mine is perfect apart from one defect.
I can't exactly explain what it is, so I tried to take some photos by my bad quality camera.

Here they are (photos about the defect):

- Frontal photo
Distant: http://s4.postimg.org/4p6cobjtp/DSCN0175.jpg
Closer: http://s4.postimg.org/pu3zupwyl/frontal.png

- Lightly angled photo
Distant: http://s13.postimg.org/4hr7kc1on/DSCN0177.jpg
Closer: http://s10.postimg.org/rpq30ul6h/angled.png

What do you think it is?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Mine is perfect apart from one defect.
> I can't exactly explain what it is, so I tried to take some photos by my bad quality camera.
> 
> Here they are (photos about the defect):
> 
> - Frontal photo
> Distant: http://s4.postimg.org/4p6cobjtp/DSCN0175.jpg
> Closer: http://s4.postimg.org/pu3zupwyl/frontal.png
> 
> - Lightly angled photo
> Distant: http://s13.postimg.org/4hr7kc1on/DSCN0177.jpg
> Closer: http://s10.postimg.org/rpq30ul6h/angled.png
> 
> What do you think it is?


Looks like a dirt spot.


----------



## chadamir

Is this dirt actually in the ag coating? I assume these spots can't be fixed, correct?


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> Is this dirt actually in the ag coating? I assume these spots can't be fixed, correct?


Thanks guys.

How can I notice if the dirt is actually in the AG coating?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> How can I notice if the dirt is actually in the AG coating?


You can tell if it's actual damage to the AG coating if you shine a bright light at the spot with the screen off. Dirt in the panel will appear to shift as you move your head around looking at it because different angles will reveal different parts of the blocked pixels.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> You can tell if it's actual damage to the AG coating if you shine a bright light at the spot with the screen off. Dirt in the panel will appear to shift as you move your head around looking at it because different angles will reveal different parts of the blocked pixels.


I just done it. Pointing the flash of my smartphone on the coat didn't reveal any scratch.

The strange fact is that the pixel changes its color when I shift my head around it. He becomes black, light blue and a sort of violet...

P.S. I tried to fix it by running JScreenFix for about an hour, but I had no results.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> I just done it. Pointing the flash of my smartphone on the coat didn't reveal any scratch.
> 
> The strange fact is that the pixel changes its color when I shift my head around it. He becomes black, light blue and a sort of violet...
> 
> P.S. I tried to fix it by running JScreenFix for about an hour, but I had no results.


If the color changes when you move your head around, thats dirt in the panel.

The color appears to shift because when you change your perspective you can see under the dirt at a different part of the pixel, revealing different colors.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Who said water cool, it is going SUB zero hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is the total price of the tech package monitor plus card steering you towards AMD. Top of the line AMD card and monitor together are a price you will accept and thus a better gaming experience? or a price the wife will accept


12GB of DDR5 or 8GB of HBM for a single monitor user the 390x seems better. Also the 390x will have an aio water cooler version and the Titan X at current does not. I would have to buy a kraken and cpu cooler at minimum but the hottest thing on the titan x are the vrms from what I have seen. A full block would make me less nervous but all that cooling stuff will destroy my wallet. 599 for a freesync and like 800 or maybe 900 for the aio water cooled 390x. I obv would sell the Acer and the 780Ti.

If the 980Ti looks good and has a hybrid water cooled edition like 980 I would consider that.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> If the color changes when you move your head around, thats dirt in the panel.
> 
> The color appears to shift because when you change your perspective you can see under the dirt at a different part of the pixel, revealing different colors.


Thank you very much.

That must be dirt.

Do you think I must RMA it?
The dirt is near the bottom-right corner.

I'm just scared to receive a worse one...


----------



## emsj86

Same boat as you. Worried it will lead down a path of even worse and more frustration


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Same boat as you. Worried it will lead down a path of even worse and more frustration


What kind of defect has yours?


----------



## Battou62

Pulled the trigger. All I can say is I better not get a monitor that has already been opened.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> What kind of defect has yours?


Similar to yours but more to the center. I think it's a dead pixel. Either way it bothers me the more I see it.


----------



## Battou62

I forgot to mention I talked to Microcenter today. Their computers still don't have this monitor listed which means they are not expecting any to be arriving anytime soon. I left my phone number with him and asked him to call me when they received stock.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Similar to yours but more to the center. I think it's a dead pixel. Either way it bothers me the more I see it.


Oh...
Mine is near the bottom-right screen corner, not so properly a zone that I look at...
Anyway if I distance myself of 10 cm it "disappears".

I think I will not send it through RMA process, because now there is lack of availability and I will wait to receive the new one. And I want also to wait for april/may releases.

What will you do, instead?


----------



## emsj86

I'm still debating sending my back. In trying to convince my self to send it back by telling myself I spent almost 1 grand and if I plan to resell in future it will hurt it's value. But same time worried about having to wait and maybe getting a worse monitor. I think I will Rma and if it happens again get a refund and wait


----------



## Battou62

I would send that crap back until I got a prefect monitor.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'm still debating sending my back. In trying to convince my self to send it back by telling myself I spent almost 1 grand and if I plan to resell in future it will hurt it's value. But same time worried about having to wait and maybe getting a worse monitor. I think I will Rma and if it happens again get a refund and wait


Don't settle for an imperfect monitor. I've been using my XB270HU for over a week and the only thing bothering me is a dust hair stuck on the right side of the screen. I only notice it if I look for it - but it's pretty easy to look for it once you know where it is. I've gotten a lot of enjoyment out of the monitor for the week I had it, and part of me wants to hold onto this one as long as I can before RMA'ing, but you're right: these things have a high potential to hurt resale value. Now that Newegg has them in stock and they aren't flying off the shelves, I figure now might be a good time to send back.

Buying and returning certainly is a process...but in this case it's probably best just to suck it up and send it in - even if there's a part of you that really wants to keep it. There are probably a lot of people who've already bought this monitor and wish more than anything they could return theirs without difficulty (such as some people who bought off sketchy Amazon resellers).


----------



## ozzy1925

after seing many people having problems,today i chated with an amazon agent again .I was told incase of any defects amazon will cover the return shipping but just as a store credit.I live in Turkey and i am worried because return shipping will cost too much.Should i wait for more if acer will fix the problems?


----------



## Holynacho

Well, got mine today, and i'm glad to say I have a great monitor, no dead pixels, and very minimal IPS glow. Better then my LG IPS monitor. It has a April production date so its warm out of the oven. Haven't been able try to much with it, just ran home during lunch to test it, gotta say, G-Sync is niiiice. So hopefully their QC has improved, we'll have to see when more people get this new batch.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Well, got mine today, and i'm glad to say I have a great monitor, no dead pixels, and very minimal IPS glow. Better then my LG IPS monitor. It has a April production date so its warm out of the oven. Haven't been able try to much with it, just ran home during lunch to test it, gotta say, G-Sync is niiiice. So hopefully their QC has improved, we'll have to see when more people get this new batch.


Awesome







I wonder if we can get more users to report the production date on their monitors.

That might let us feel out if the new batches are luckier than the previous one(s).


----------



## 2002whitegt

ughh... Don't know if I should jump from 1080p to 1440p or wait for a 4k gsync IPS. Getting really close to ordering.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> ughh... Don't know if I should jump from 1080p to 1440p or wait for a 4k gsync IPS. Getting really close to ordering.


I have tried a 4k G Sync and multiple 1440 G Sync displays (and one 1080 G Sync) and I have to say for a monitor 1440 is the sweet spot unless you want greater than 27 inches. I think having the option of running above 60hz at 1440 is way better. If you are gaming far away via a controller on an HTPC with a large 4k display of some kind that might be different.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> ughh... Don't know if I should jump from 1080p to 1440p or wait for a 4k gsync IPS. Getting really close to ordering.


4k is gonna need WAY more horsepower then the rig in your sig.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> 4k is gonna need WAY more horsepower then the rig in your sig.


And that....I am barely pushing this display right now. First world problems....


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> And that....I am barely pushing this display right now. First world problems....


I would just turn down the game settings and turn off any AA. One step at a time and the 980TI is around the corner. When Pascal launches I imagine one GPU will be more than plenty and DirectX12 gaming will make it even better. Currently you're one of the people that's benefiting from the G-sync even more.


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I have tried a 4k G Sync and multiple 1440 G Sync displays (and one 1080 G Sync) and I have to say for a monitor 1440 is the sweet spot unless you want greater than 27 inches. I think having the option of running above 60hz at 1440 is way better. If you are gaming far away via a controller on an HTPC with a large 4k display of some kind that might be different.


Might end up going with this monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> 4k is gonna need WAY more horsepower then the rig in your sig.


That was my old setup, just updated my rig in the sig, I don't think 4k should be a huge problem now if I go that direction.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> Might end up going with this monitor.
> That was my old setup, just updated my rig in the sig, I don't think 4k should be a huge problem now if I go that direction.


It depends, 1 titan X in my opinion gives meh frames in 4k. Now when you start going 2x 3x Titan x, it becomes playable to me. above 60fps 90% of the time.


----------



## polkfan

Mine is from March and i have the one stuck pixel and tinny bit of dirt(looks like a dead pixel in a way).

Also my 970 does ok, at 1440P was actually quite impressed and now i can say i'm using my hardware to its fullest.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Mine is from March and i have the one stuck pixel and tinny bit of dirt(looks like a dead pixel in a way).
> 
> Also my 970 does ok, at 1440P was actually quite impressed and now i can say i'm using my hardware to its fullest.


Will you request RMA?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> 4k is gonna need WAY more horsepower then the rig in your sig.


what? He has Titan X SLI. That is serious power for 4K and will run a ton of games at 60fps average, even some with 60fps min.

EDIT: Just saw a few posts later that said he just updated the sig after this post. lol


----------



## polkfan

I might request a RMA in the future once Acer got their crap together and if i have a spare monitor for a few days.


----------



## LordVarian

Second monitor came in from NCIX today, has 2 dead/stuck pixels. Contemplating keeping it because i don't want to deal with shipping it back and forth.

EDIT : Glow in the bottom right is very noticeable. I'm going to send it back tomorrow.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Second monitor came in from NCIX today, has 2 dead/stuck pixels. Contemplating keeping it because i don't want to deal with shipping it back and forth.
> 
> EDIT : Glow in the bottom right is very noticeable. I'm going to send it back tomorrow.


The bottom right glow is always going to be there with this panel type, it is just going to vary from monitor to monitor. I just ordered the XB270HU today and hope to have it within a few days. I currently own the Benq BL2710PT which uses a very similar panel (the AU Optronics M270DAN01.0 AHVA) to the one found in this Acer (AU Optronics M270DAN02.3 AHVA). Although my Benq arrived with flawless pixels, and excellent color reproduction, it has the occasionally noticeable lower right hand corner glow depending on the room's light.

If the Acer arrives in the same condition as the Benq (perfect pixels but a little glow in the lower right) I will ultimately be happy. I almost never notice the glow while gaming, and can only really see it when either the screen image is totally black around the edges, or the room my computer is in is totally dark. At first I actually thought it was reflection from my windowed case right next to the monitor on the right side. So if I were you I would send it back for the dead pixels and not so much the glow, maybe that is the just the straw that broke the camels back for you though.


----------



## polkfan

Hey guys talked to Acer's customer support and the main problem i had with getting this monitor seems to be fine now, that was only have a display port option when i wanted to buy a Wii U as well as it turns out this monitor supports the adapter according to Acer they said they didn't test it on this exact monitor but the display port connection supports it.

Not sure many of you care ha ha but i do.


----------



## Protoe

Is this supposed to come with the USB cable? Newegg pics don't show a cable.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> The bottom right glow is always going to be there with this panel type, it is just going to vary from monitor to monitor. I just ordered the XB270HU today and hope to have it within a few days. I currently own the Benq BL2710PT which uses a very similar panel (the AU Optronics M270DAN01.0 AHVA) to the one found in this Acer (AU Optronics M270DAN02.3 AHVA). Although my Benq arrived with flawless pixels, and excellent color reproduction, it has the occasionally noticeable lower right hand corner glow depending on the room's light.
> 
> If the Acer arrives in the same condition as the Benq (perfect pixels but a little glow in the lower right) I will ultimately be happy. I almost never notice the glow while gaming, and can only really see it when either the screen image is totally black around the edges, or the room my computer is in is totally dark. At first I actually thought it was reflection from my windowed case right next to the monitor on the right side. So if I were you I would send it back for the dead pixels and not so much the glow, maybe that is the just the straw that broke the camels back for you though.


I'm quite aware that it's normal to have some IPS glow but is this really acceptable? It's not as bad as the picture looks but it's VERY noticeable, that is not normal.


----------



## mkyeny

Ugh, well this is my 3rd one and unfortunately more disappointment. I ordered from Newegg yesterday and it arrived this evening. The first monitor from Acer had dead/stuck pixels, the second from ShopBLT had dead/stuck pixels and dirt. Now this one is great, no dead pixels....except for two spots of dirt under the AG coating, one near the start button on the desktop I could ignore but the other is almost dead center and pretty hard to ignore. If the center one wasn't there I'd just keep it and be happy, but damn man...it's just there, staring me in the face







Welp, thankfully I got Premier before buying and there's more in stock. Maybe 4th time is the charm :/


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Where do you go to change the RGB and Gamma? Not seeing an option for those two.


----------



## vladz

Just in case i will use the spyder5express color calibration do i need to set the color settings on user mode? Or is it ok to set on for example standard color or warm color....


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Just in case i will use the spyder5express color calibration do i need to set the color settings on user mode? Or is it ok to set on for example standard color or warm color....


It is better to tune user mode using the meter, the software should walk you though it.

edit: you might need to enable "my display has RGB controls" or similar.


----------



## polkfan

That is indeed to much IPS glow was that at 100 brightness if not then the monitor would easily be going back with me


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> That is indeed to much IPS glow was that at 100 brightness if not then the monitor would easily be going back with me


My brightness is at 24.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> I'm quite aware that it's normal to have some IPS glow but is this really acceptable? It's not as bad as the picture looks but it's VERY noticeable, that is not normal.


If it is always noticeable then that's well beyond acceptable. You had mentioned the stuck pixels first and then the glow/bleed second in an edit so I concluded that it wasn't that bad.

Wow, I am amazed at the overall crapshoot that ordering this monitor has become. I know mainly the negative aspects are being circulated but the overall QC seems to be awful. It seems like a 20-25% chance of getting a perfect monitor so far. I read a post in the discussion forum where a guy has gone through 10 monitors so far only to find 2 without any defects. That is a little concerning to say the least...


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hi iTs SlayeR*
> 
> Where do you go to change the RGB and Gamma? Not seeing an option for those two.


Settings menu, then go to Colour Temp < User >. You should be able to set up user defined color variables there.



Try going to TFT for further explanation: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> My brightness is at 24.


to know if the glow is acceptable take a video of it on a dark room with no light source and watch the video or post a image taken from the video. A picture will not render the effect correctly


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> to know if the glow is acceptable take a video of it on a dark room with no light source and watch the video or post a image taken from the video. A picture will not render the effect correctly


It comes out the same way.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkyeny*
> 
> Ugh, well this is my 3rd one and unfortunately more disappointment. I ordered from Newegg yesterday and it arrived this evening. The first monitor from Acer had dead/stuck pixels, the second from ShopBLT had dead/stuck pixels and dirt. Now this one is great, no dead pixels....except for two spots of dirt under the AG coating, one near the start button on the desktop I could ignore but the other is almost dead center and pretty hard to ignore. If the center one wasn't there I'd just keep it and be happy, but damn man...it's just there, staring me in the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, thankfully I got Premier before buying and there's more in stock. Maybe 4th time is the charm :/


I love Premiere....saved my bacon so many times and well worth the annual fee.


----------



## Agent-A01

Mine will be here today, will report back.


----------



## mbrown839

I received mine today from Overclockers UK. Zero dead pixels, very minor backlight bleed when using the settings at the beginning of the thread.







After seeing the last picture on my phone I did a double take and looked back at the screen. The BLB is nowhere near that noticeable to my eyes. I can watch movies with bars at the top and bottom without noticing BLB and I can watch TV and play games in 16:9 without noticing any lack in panel uniformity. There is some very slight lack of panel uniformity when viewing a pure white background but even in a blank word processor document I don't notice it.

I am very happy, I think I have won the panel lottery with this one.

Context: I returned 3 ROG Swifts, one due to a single dead pixel and the other 2 due to bruising in the bottom right.


----------



## SkepticatOC

Oh man, was eagerly awaiting for it to appear on-line, but now will never consider it unless I get it from Microcenter and have an option for 30-day return within 20 min drive.

This is nuts to have such a poor QC on $800 panel. Are they assembling the panels in the factory that is actively under construction?

Sorry to hear folks are going through so many issues. Unacceptable.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkepticatOC*
> 
> Oh man, was eagerly awaiting for it to appear on-line, but now will never consider it unless I get it from Microcenter and have an option for 30-day return within 20 min drive.
> 
> This is nuts to have such a poor QC on $800 panel. Are they assembling the panels in the factory that is actively under construction?
> 
> Sorry to hear folks are going through so many issues. Unacceptable.


I believe it is a 14 day return policy with monitors.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I'm in love with my new monitor. No dead pixels and minimal IPS glow. Built April 2015.


----------



## istudy92

Hey Guys,

I just recieved mine from Newegg today.

I received a BRAND NEW unopened one.
So..does not seem like a repackage. (For all those wondering)

I have a problem, the monitor does not turn on...it shows on my resolution settings and nvidia panel that its connected..yet my monitor stays on "yellow" but doesnt turn on..it says "No signal" what gives??


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just recieved mine from Newegg today.
> 
> I received a BRAND NEW unopened one.
> So..does not seem like a repackage. (For all those wondering)
> 
> I have a problem, the monitor does not turn on...it shows on my resolution settings and nvidia panel that its connected..yet my monitor stays on "yellow" but doesnt turn on..it says "No signal" what gives??


Bad cable?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Bad cable?


Fixed it, I placed DP on 2nd GPU but then why wouldn't it function being in my 1st GPU which my qnix is connected to?


----------



## emsj86

You know I had the same problem and than tried another do cable and than it worked on both my cards can't exain why it worked on one and not the other but the new cable fixed it. The new cable was needed anyways because the cable try give you is so short idk why they co. send small cables. (Price I guess) but come on we're talking chump change


----------



## Agent-A01

Ok got my monitor.

2 stuck pixels near the edges so not a big deal, ill see if i can get those to go away later.
Minimal back light bleed/ips glow. Even at max brightness.. Quite happy with this one.

Build date is april 2015 so looks like theyve been working on QC.


----------



## zwillam

Any idea on what this could be? Just got my monitor in yesterday and set it up. It doesn't look like a dead pixel however not sure. Also it's in the top right of the screen but no near an edge.


----------



## sebkow

So when I change the Hertz to 144 i get no signal even with different cable and GPU. Ugh i guess I need to RMA. Anyone know why it would work at 85fps but not at 144? I used a 290x and 970 for testing


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Ok got my monitor.
> 
> 2 stuck pixels near the edges so not a big deal, ill see if i can get those to go away later.
> Minimal back light bleed/ips glow. Even at max brightness.. Quite happy with this one.
> 
> Build date is april 2015 so looks like theyve been working on QC.


I got 0 Dead pixals from Newegg, I got NO dust, smudges.
I have 5% backlightbleed to almost NOTHING, @50 % brightness you can see there is a SMALL amount of light on bottom right corner.
This is VERY acceptable and to my knowledge a perfect monitor as IPS has some backlight bleed, and this has almost none.



I will take a picture when its darker at home.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwillam*
> 
> Any idea on what this could be? Just got my monitor in yesterday and set it up. It doesn't look like a dead pixel however not sure. Also it's in the top right of the screen but no near an edge.


Smudge between protective film and panel. No real solution to fix it. It's pretty common with these monitors.


----------



## zwillam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Smudge between protective film and panel. No real solution to fix it. It's pretty common with these monitors.


So any real reason to send it back or just deal with it? I'm thinking I may send it back.


----------



## polkfan

That's up to you personally if that's all what was wrong with it i'd keep it since its up on the top right anyways i have something like that on the bottom left corner.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwillam*
> 
> So any real reason to send it back or just deal with it? I'm thinking I may send it back.


Depends if it's super noticeable. I have a piece of dirt or scratch in my coating near the right corner which doesn't bother me because I'm never looking up there. But it's a gamble sending it back because you may get one way worse.

If my defect was in the middle of the monitor, I'd probably think about sending it back. It's up to you.


----------



## Doomtomb

This thread already got started. Don't duplicate this stuff


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> This thread already got started. Don't duplicate this stuff


An owners club thread and discussion thread are very common among these forums, they coexist for some time until the discussion thread gets buried and everyone migrates to the owners club thread to post about the topic. Look up ROG Swift and you'll see an owners thread and a discussion thread, discussion thread is dead, owners thread still have people posting.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Monitor arrived today. Figured out how to get to the factory settings. Click the 2nd and 3rd button from the right (so...first 2 not including the power button) at the same time. Do it more than once if required. Not sure how it's taken so long for anyone realize how to get it. Lol.

Also...back light bleed in the bottom right is ridiculous. Waaay too much. Noticed 2 stuck pixels upon careful examination. In the bottom-left. I can't see them unless I'm looking at it from a few inches away. Even though I paid the extra $$ for the warranty/zero dead pixel guarantee swap with express shipping, I wouldn't swap it out for those pixels. I am considering swapping it out due to the massive bleed.

As a side note...the quality of this AHVA panel isn't exactly up to par with LG IPS and Samsung PLS. Better than TN, but not quite the same as the QNIX or Catleap monitors. Although I wonder how much of this may be due to the AG coating vs. Glossy factor.

Edit: Also....ULMB is Godly. -_- Like I can't believe it...if only it were brighter and worked at 120Hz. All of a sudden this monitor doesn't seem like the greatest thing available but has me dreaming of a future version with 144Hz GSYNC + 144Hz Brighter ULMB. Out of curiousity...couldn't overall brightness in ULMB be increased simply by doubling up on the number of LEDs used in the backlight?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Monitor arrived today. Figured out how to get to the factory settings. Click the 2nd and 3rd button from the right (so...first 2 not including the power button) at the same time. Do it more than once if required. Not sure how it's taken so long for anyone realize how to get it. Lol.
> 
> Also...back light bleed in the bottom right is ridiculous. Waaay too much. Noticed 2 stuck pixels upon careful examination. In the bottom-left. I can't see them unless I'm looking at it from a few inches away. Even though I paid the extra $$ for the warranty/zero dead pixel guarantee swap with express shipping, I wouldn't swap it out for those pixels. I am considering swapping it out due to the massive bleed.
> 
> As a side note...the quality of this AHVA panel isn't exactly up to par with LG IPS and Samsung PLS. Better than TN, but not quite the same as the QNIX or Catleap monitors. Although I wonder how much of this may be due to the AG coating vs. Glossy factor.


Nice.
can you do some ULMB overdrive tests while changing the OD value in the factory menu (from 100 or other values) while in ULMB mode?
You can use this full screen test to do it.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Nice.
> can you do some ULMB overdrive tests while changing the OD value in the factory menu (from 100 or other values) while in ULMB mode?
> You can use this full screen test to do it.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1


I was looking at it but didn't bother changing it as I assumed overdrive settings were completely overridden regardless of the factory menu (which happened to be showing it at 100 under ULMB). Sadly...and I have no idea why...after using that method to get into the factory menu about 20 times, it's no longer working. Which is super odd...I'll see if I can figure out what's changed.


----------



## vladz

Where do i find the manufacture date? Thanks


----------



## RNAGenetics

Given the quality range being churned out any recommendations where to purchase from in the US? I was thinking of going with Newegg and adding the premier option for free return shipping. Best bet?


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNAGenetics*
> 
> Given the quality range being churned out any recommendations where to purchase from in the US? I was thinking of going with Newegg and adding the premier option for free return shipping. Best bet?


Amazon LLC. if you don't mind waiting. They has no hassle 30 day return policy, refund shipping cost, and will cross-ship a new one if defective. Honestly, Amazon has the best return policy possible short of buying you cookies for the trouble

Newegg with Premier would probably be one of the safest bets to get it sooner, but they don't double box the monitor which increases the risk of damage during shipping and there are reports of people getting shipped other people's returns. They do seem to make an effort to take care of it, however.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Where do i find the manufacture date? Thanks


Back side next to the serial number.


----------



## IM125

This is my first time owning an IPS, so I'm wondering if anyone can give me some advice.

I finally got this monitor after a month of waiting. It seems to work almost perfectly (no dead pixels, no dirt, no scratches), but when the screen is displaying black there's a noticeable backlight bleed in all 4 corners.



This is what it looks like with the brightness set to 24. The picture was taken with a Galaxy S5. The camera probably makes it look worse than it actually is, but it still looks very different from what others are getting.

Is something like this normal for IPS panels? Would it even be worth sending back, if I may end up getting one worse?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IM125*
> 
> This is my first time owning an IPS, so I'm wondering if anyone can give me some advice.
> 
> I finally got this monitor after a month of waiting. It seems to work almost perfectly (no dead pixels, no dirt, no scratches), but when the screen is displaying black there's a noticeable backlight bleed in all 4 corners.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like with the brightness set to 24. The picture was taken with a Galaxy S5. The camera probably makes it look worse than it actually is, but it still looks very different from what others are getting.
> 
> Is something like this normal for IPS panels? Would it even be worth sending back, if I may end up getting one worse?


a more accurate way to get a picture is take a video with your phone and take a screen shot of the video.

Phone pictures exaggerate the bleed and when you post a picture of it like that, everyone is going to recommend you RMA it.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> That must be dirt.
> 
> Do you think I must RMA it?
> The dirt is near the bottom-right corner.
> 
> I'm just scared to receive a worse one...


If it's distracting to you, I would.


----------



## IM125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> a more accurate way to get a picture is take a video with your phone and take a screen shot of the video.
> 
> Phone pictures exaggerate the bleed and when you post a picture of it like that, everyone is going to recommend you RMA it.


Thanks for the tip. It doesn't look so bad on camera when I do that, but it seems a little bit more noticeable in person.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IM125*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. It doesn't look so bad on camera when I do that, but it seems a little bit more noticeable in person.


It's probably FAR closer to how it actually appears to the eye. Also earlier in this thread there is a typical distance a 27" monitor should be viewed from. Off the top of my head its 40" away. Viewing angle and distance will significantly effect how much of that yellow glow you see.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Monitor arrived today. Figured out how to get to the factory settings. Click the 2nd and 3rd button from the right (so...first 2 not including the power button) at the same time. Do it more than once if required. Not sure how it's taken so long for anyone realize how to get it. Lol.
> 
> Also...back light bleed in the bottom right is ridiculous. Waaay too much. Noticed 2 stuck pixels upon careful examination. In the bottom-left. I can't see them unless I'm looking at it from a few inches away. Even though I paid the extra $$ for the warranty/zero dead pixel guarantee swap with express shipping, I wouldn't swap it out for those pixels. I am considering swapping it out due to the massive bleed.
> 
> As a side note...the quality of this AHVA panel isn't exactly up to par with LG IPS and Samsung PLS. Better than TN, but not quite the same as the QNIX or Catleap monitors. Although I wonder how much of this may be due to the AG coating vs. Glossy factor.
> 
> Edit: Also....ULMB is Godly. -_- Like I can't believe it...if only it were brighter and worked at 120Hz. All of a sudden this monitor doesn't seem like the greatest thing available but has me dreaming of a future version with 144Hz GSYNC + 144Hz Brighter ULMB. Out of curiousity...couldn't overall brightness in ULMB be increased simply by doubling up on the number of LEDs used in the backlight?


Thanks for the honest and reliable assessment ... +R









Especially your thoughts compared to the Korean glossy, seems you Swolern, Vega, and Tuba all think and analyze similarly ... I to have felt the same way towards AuOptronics AHVA panels ... doesn't mean I won't eventually give in because of all the other great features ... but I want a glossy IPS, or dream on ... real VA panel


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNAGenetics*
> 
> Given the quality range being churned out any recommendations where to purchase from in the US? I was thinking of going with Newegg and adding the premier option for free return shipping. Best bet?


Newegg Premier will pay itself off in one time if you have to unfortunately return the monitor. Last year I tried out 3 different 4k monitors (Samsung/Asus 28", and the Acer 32") and Premier saved the day with no label and restocking fee costs.

Amazon isn't bad either if you shop there a lot, but maybe Fry's or a MicroCenter will have one and they have good return policies.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Newegg Premier will pay itself off in one time if you have to unfortunately return the monitor. Last year I tried out 3 different 4k monitors (Samsung/Asus 28", and the Acer 32") and Premier saved the day with no label and restocking fee costs.
> 
> Amazon isn't bad either if you shop there a lot, but maybe Fry's or a MicroCenter will have one and they have good return policies.


I literally bought newegg premeir for 3 month (20usd) just to buy this monitor as I knew it would pay for itself if needed to return.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Newegg Premier will pay itself off in one time if you have to unfortunately return the monitor. Last year I tried out 3 different 4k monitors (Samsung/Asus 28", and the Acer 32") and Premier saved the day with no label and restocking fee costs.
> 
> Amazon isn't bad either if you shop there a lot, but maybe Fry's or a MicroCenter will have one and they have good return policies.


Also, consider that when ordering from Newegg, you're going to be paying $8 or more for shipping anyways. So Premier is only $12 added to that - or free if you're choosing faster shipping options. It's a surprisingly good deal in these circumstances if you think about it. When I did my RMA for my monitor, it was instantaneous and I didn't have to even talk to anyone. You just press a button on their site, print the label, and drop off the package.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I literally bought newegg premeir for 3 month (20usd) just to buy this monitor as I knew it would pay for itself if needed to return.


Same exact thing here!


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Also, consider that when ordering from Newegg, you're going to be paying $8 or more for shipping anyways. So Premier is only $12 added to that - or free if you're choosing faster shipping options. It's a surprisingly good deal in these circumstances if you think about it. When I did my RMA for my monitor, it was instantaneous and I didn't have to even talk to anyone. You just press a button on their site, print the label, and drop off the package.


Just wondering I sent my monitor out through newegg yesterday. How long does it normally take for them to get it? I know when they send it I got it in a day but that maybe bc I live in philadelphia pa and there is a jersey warehouse. Just wondering bc I didn't get a tracking number from ups


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Just wondering I sent my monitor out through newegg yesterday. How long does it normally take for them to get it? I know when they send it I got it in a day but that maybe bc I live in philadelphia pa and there is a jersey warehouse. Just wondering bc I didn't get a tracking number from ups


No idea, honestly. I'm not sure why you didn't get a tracking #. If you printed out the return label they gave you, the tracking # should be in the email from where you printed that label out. Mine was at least (also UPS). And if the return label was addressed to the warehouse in Jersey, I'd imagine your turn around should be pretty damn fast.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Just wondering I sent my monitor out through newegg yesterday. How long does it normally take for them to get it? I know when they send it I got it in a day but that maybe bc I live in philadelphia pa and there is a jersey warehouse. Just wondering bc I didn't get a tracking number from ups


Im also from Philly, It takes 4 days or more. Unfortunately Neweggs return center is in California. Since it's close to the weekend I wouldn't expect them to get and process it before Wednesday of next week.


----------



## krel

Final tally - I went through eleven monitors total, I finally have three with no defects. Eight monitors with problems ranging from dead pixels, dirt or other crap behind the screen, and one that was something electronic. Not a great success rate, but at least I'm done playing RMA games with Newegg.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Final tally - I went through eleven monitors total, I finally have three with no defects. Eight monitors with problems ranging from dead pixels, dirt or other crap behind the screen, and one that was something electronic.


And how about the ips-glow and/or backlight bleeding ?
Maybe you don't play many dark games (with dimmed ambient light) ? And therefore the issue isn't so important for you ? Or did you really get 3 monitors will no yellow glow on a black screen ?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Final tally - I went through eleven monitors total, I finally have three with no defects. Eight monitors with problems ranging from dead pixels, dirt or other crap behind the screen, and one that was something electronic. Not a great success rate, but at least I'm done playing RMA games with Newegg.


You going portrait or landscape surround? Got a triple monitor stand or using the monitors out of box stand?

Also CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> And how about the ips-glow and/or backlight bleeding ?
> Maybe you don't play many dark games (with dimmed ambient light) ? And therefore the issue isn't so important for you ? Or did you really get 3 monitors will no yellow glow on a black screen ?


My original screen didnt have any distracting bleed/glow. Played Alien Isolation in a pitch black room.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> And how about the ips-glow and/or backlight bleeding ?
> Maybe you don't play many dark games (with dimmed ambient light) ? And therefore the issue isn't so important for you ? Or did you really get 3 monitors will no yellow glow on a black screen ?


I never really play in particularly dark surroundings, so it's not as important for me. I have two that have what I would consider negligible glow and one that has more, but it's still within what I consider acceptable. I also haven't ever owned a TN monitor so perhaps I don't know what I'm missing by comparison. The dirt and dead pixels were a much bigger factor for me, I know other people are much more affected by it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> You going portrait or landscape surround? Got a triple monitor stand or using the monitors out of box stand?
> 
> Also CONGRATS!!!!


Landscape surround. I'm using the stands that came with the monitors, but I built my own desk a while back with a stand. And thanks, this was a big pain in the ass and I hope that Newegg sticks it to Acer over the amount of shipping they've paid for.


----------



## Mygaffer

Just got mine in today. Luckily I was only working a half day as I start my vacation today. The monitor came into the shop, I went home and plugged it in, looked for bad or stuck pixels, the panel is perfect. I haven't noticed any backlight bleed or anything like that, but I will have to examine it more closely for those issues when I get back.

I've played with it a little bit, aside from the annoying clock speed issues at 144hz it is an amazing monitor. It is the exact combination of everything I wanted, in fact I have posts going back at least a year or two where I say I would be willing to pay up to one thousand bucks for a 27", 2560x1440, IPS, high refresh rate monitor. Turns out I _only_ had to spend $800.


Worth every penny.


----------



## AlphaN3rd

Got mine today. Love it. No dead pixels or anything. I have a question though. The colors don't seem right. Turning the brightness down doesn't do it for me like a lot of the other people say. Can anyone tell me a good setting to use. Next to my BenQ IPS this thing looks washed out somewhat or "yellowish"..... I appreciate the help, [email protected]


----------



## spacebob

So I'm coming from a 7 year old Samsung 1920x1200 monitor so I'm sure 90% of what I'm going to say is just because moving to this Acer is just a big change

*IPS*: The colors!!! My desktop backgrounds are so vivid now! I changed my color settings to what TFT Central listed in their review
*144Hz*: Absolutely incredible. It makes a huge differences even on the desktop. I played a quick match of CS:GO and the smoothness is amazing. I can't believe I wanted this long to go 60Hz+.
*G-Sync*: While the technology is great, it's not about what it adds to your gaming experience, it's about what it takes away. It takes away all the judder and tearing. If you are playing a game that never suffered from much tearing before then it's hard to notice.
*1440p*: What a great middle ground resolution. Games, and even text, are crisp and sharp without taking a HUGE hit on FPS
*Panel defects*: I've only been infront of the screen for 2 hours now and I have yet to find a dead/stuck pixel. I haven't been hunting for them so I may still find one. (Hopefully not, I would be heartbroken to put this thing bake in the box.) [Edit: Aw CRAP! Just found a dead one near the center of the screen] When I first turn the panel on I do notice some slight back light bleed in the bottom right but that is only during the monitors startup splash screen. I have yet to notice it in real world use.
*Misc*: I order from Newegg Tuesday (April 28th) and just received it this afternoon (April 30th). The packaging had the original Acer embossed tape sealing the box so I don't think this one was a return. It only came with a displayport and power cable. The manufactured date is April 2015. I'm running a GTX 970. The only con right now is that the inside of the bezel is also glossy so it reflects the edge of the screen quite a bit.


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*


What did you put on top of your computer?

Also, why the partition in the middle of the room?


----------



## t1337dude

Dang, all these good reports on the latest batch have me excited for my replacement.


----------



## Raxus

So i received my second monitor from Acer direct, packed very well in a second box. I may have 1 stuck pixel, but its impossible to notice from normal viewing distance. I'll investigate further later. The good news is, there's no damn dirt in the panel.

Here's the bleed/glow



and here's the monitor with a light behind it



for comparison, heres my old HP


----------



## ssiperko

Got mine today. Don't see any issues but unsure how to test for them. Looks better than the 30" Monoprice 2560×1600 "overclockable" I sent back.

SS

written in crayon


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So i received my second monitor from Acer direct, packed very well in a second box. I may have 1 stuck pixel, but its impossible to notice from normal viewing distance. I'll investigate further later. The good news is, there's no damn dirt in the panel.
> 
> Here's the bleed/glow
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the monitor with a light behind it
> 
> 
> 
> for comparison, heres my old HP


Are those pictures? or screenshots from a video?


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaN3rd*
> 
> Can anyone tell me a good setting to use. Next to my BenQ IPS this thing looks washed out somewhat or "yellowish"..... I appreciate the help, [email protected]


Check out http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/
You can download an ICC profile for your monitor here: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
Here is how you install the ICC profile: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install

After you install and enable the ICC profile, you need to set your monitor to the same OSD settings as TFTCentral used for the ICC profile.
That is:
Gamma 2.2
Brightness 24
Contrast 50
RGB values: User/ 50 45 46.

You can increase or decrease the brightness in the OSD, without invalidating or affecting the color calibration.
Don't mess with the settings in the nVidia control panel. Keep the default profile (which is now the one you just downloaded).

If you keep having a yellowish glow, check out dark pictures, or a dark background.
This site is nice for checking your monitor against all kinds of colors: http://deadpixelbuddy.com/
Check your screen with a black background. Do you still get the yellowish glow ? Turn of the lights in your room, does it get worse ?
Hope this helps.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Are those pictures? or screenshots from a video?


screenshots from a video.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Im also from Philly, It takes 4 days or more. Unfortunately Neweggs return center is in California. Since it's close to the weekend I wouldn't expect them to get and process it before Wednesday of next week.


Yea looks like it won't reach there until may 5th. Damn that's long. I don't mind as long as it's in stock and I get back better than what I sent. If not with that kind of wait I'll just Rma for refund and buy another one. Would be faster and using newegg paypal credit I won't have to worry about getting my refund ASAP as you have a year to pay


----------



## vladz

I got my xb270hu from newegg and right now it still in the box(busy) i saw the acer tape sealed so it means my monitor isn't returned?

Can i check the manufactured date on the box? Thanks!


----------



## Shopan

Finally, after one return to Newegg, I have a perfect screen (no dead pixel/smudges/dirt, some bleeding on bottom right). Manufacture date is April.

I had a good return experience with newegg. I didn't know about the premier program, but Newegg waived the return shipping fee after a chat with a rep online. They approved my return the same day they received the unit.

I was thinking of jumping on the curve acer in August but after finding out that Diablo does not support fullscreen 21:9, only window/fullscreen mode so that means no gsync. I gave xb270 another chance and really glad right now.


----------



## Shopan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> I got my xb270hu from newegg and right now it still in the box(busy) i saw the acer tape sealed so it means my monitor isn't returned?
> 
> Can i check the manufactured date on the box? Thanks!


It is new with acer tape, just got mine from Newegg today, April date


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shopan*
> 
> It is new with acer tape, just got mine from Newegg today, April date


The acer tape doesn't mean too much. Acer could easily send newegg a roll of it. You'll be able to tell how it's packaged. Reports of broken styrofoam, ripped plastic bags and even fingerprints on the screens.


----------



## lucasj1974

I just got my XB270HU from Newegg......Absolutely perftect, 0 dead/stuck pixels and no noticeable backlight bleed.

Already got the Swift on eBay!


----------



## FishPhoenix117

Setup and running







Ordered directly from Acer with 10% off on April 10th, shipped a few days ago, arrived today.

There's possibly one stuck pixel in the bottom left corner, it's not very noticeable. I didn't notice any dead pixels when doing various dead pixel tests. I only noticed some slight backlight bleed when I turned off all the lights in the room including turning off my 2nd monitor and then making the entire screen black. When I have a game running and lights on which is how I usually play I don't notice anything. Even with a black background when I have lights on I didn't notice anything.

144hz and Gsync are amazing btw









Now I just need a better video card... had to turn down the settings on GTAV and DA:I to get good fps on my GTX 670 FTW. Hoping for more details about the 980 TI soon (such as release date).


----------



## Roflmaou

Mine is great I have no issues with it at all, no flaws on mine, I got it from Newegg as well. Running it on a EVGA Titan X SC, runs gloriously.


----------



## supermi

HAHA

Backlight bleed seems ok, really good but 3 pieces of dirt on the left and bottom and a bright red pixel RIGHT in the middle of the screen HAHAHA

2nd batch better, NOPE
first RMA time I guess...


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishPhoenix117*
> 
> Setup and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered directly from Acer with 10% off on April 10th, shipped a few days ago, arrived today.
> 
> There's possibly one stuck pixel in the bottom left corner, it's not very noticeable. I didn't notice any dead pixels when doing various dead pixel tests. I only noticed some slight backlight bleed when I turned off all the lights in the room including turning off my 2nd monitor and then making the entire screen black. When I have a game running and lights on which is how I usually play I don't notice anything. Even with a black background when I have lights on I didn't notice anything.
> 
> 144hz and Gsync are amazing btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need a better video card... had to turn down the settings on GTAV and DA:I to get good fps on my GTX 670 FTW. Hoping for more details about the 980 TI soon (such as release date).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roflmaou*
> 
> Mine is great I have no issues with it at all, no flaws on mine, I got it from Newegg as well. Running it on a EVGA Titan X SC, runs gloriously.


+1 only on SLI 980 KPE.

SS


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> What did you put on top of your computer?
> 
> Also, why the partition in the middle of the room?


Answers from my earlier post in this thread.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/500_100#post_23796849


----------



## N1s0n

Got my monitor Yesterday (from Scan in the UK), zero dead/stuck pixels, no backlight bleed, minimal IPS glow (I'd have said no noticable IPS glow, but I took a screen shot of an phone video in a dark-ish room while playing Elite Dangerous to attach to this posting and you can see IPS glow in the two right corners, but to be fair I don't notice it in normal use. (TFT Central OSD settings applied but not the ICC profile).

All in all, fantastic but pricey monitor, no manufactor defects.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Just because it appears people seem to be posting more bad then good i'll post what happened with mine.

Mine came, and everything appears to be great. There is a spec of dirt under the AG coating off to the bottom left hand side, but it is so small i need to be within 6-12 inches to notice it, and it has to be a white screen. It is particularly hard to notice because if you move your head it doesn't stick out because you can see around it. Other than that no dead pixels, and no backlight bleed at all. To be honest. I'm not even sure if this is even just dirt on top of the AG coating as i didnt want to take any cleaning solutions to it yet.

Picture quality is great. The AG coating is literally PERFECT. No freaking rainbow colors on a white screen, and no glare.

Bezel. When ordering this i didn't know the bezel was so slim. That is for sure a plus.

All in all seems like a good purchase. Regardless of that spec of dirt. However i am not that particular.


----------



## Diable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N1s0n*
> 
> 
> Got my monitor Yesterday (from Scan in the UK), zero dead/stuck pixels, no backlight bleed, minimal IPS glow (I'd have said no noticable IPS glow, but I took a screen shot of an phone video in a dark-ish room while playing Elite Dangerous to attach to this posting and you can see IPS glow in the two right corners, but to be fair I don't notice it in normal use. (TFT Central OSD settings applied but not the ICC profile).
> 
> All in all, fantastic but pricey monitor, no manufactor defects.


I ordered 3 from scan and all have unacceptable light bleed, but I think I'm expecting too much. There is still a lot to like with this display. In fact, the glow on your right corners is quite bad to my eyes. The bottom right on mine while playing Alien: Isolation is shocking. But I think I'll order 3 more and decide then. I really want to love this monitor. I'll have 7 of these monitors here next week and a big overdraft bill from my bank!


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> I ordered 3 from scan and all have unacceptable light bleed, but I think I'm expecting too much. There is still a lot to like with this display. In fact, the glow on your right corners is quite bad to my eyes. The bottom right on mine while playing Alien: Isolation is shocking. But I think I'll order 3 more and decide then. I really want to love this monitor. I'll have 7 of these monitors here next week and a big overdraft bill from my bank!


7 monitors....holy


----------



## Battou62

I received my monitor from Newegg yesterday evening. I was so close to getting a perfect panel. The monitor does have 1 dead pixel on the right side of the screen, so I will probably be returning it. With that being said, this is a beautiful monitor. My panel had very little IPS glow compared to my U2715H. I am actually pretty pleased with the monitor, now I just need to get a perfect one : /


----------



## Raxus

So i took a picture with my phone and attempted to adjust the exposure to be closest to what it looks like to my eyes. This is pretty much spot on.





I know I keep posting comparisions of my hp zr2740w. But this was considered acceptable IPS glow/bleed a few years back.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> I received my monitor from Newegg yesterday evening. I was so close to getting a perfect panel. The monitor does have 1 dead pixel on the right side of the screen, so I will probably be returning it. With that being said, this is a beautiful monitor. My panel had very little IPS glow compared to my U2715H. I am actually pretty pleased with the monitor, now I just need to get a perfect one : /


Honestly 1 dead pixel, no dirt or damage and acceptable backlight bleed?

I'd keep it. Far too many with dirt/damage on the panel.

Here's a post that says it best from overclockers uk
Quote:


> Guys, here's my take on the whole situation for what it's worth and some advice from someone who has used hundreds of screens over the years and tested many different IPS screens.
> 
> I've been through this entire thread from the point at which people started to receive stock from OcUK when it landed. Gibbo said that OcUK had 260 units from Acer and I've counted 14 people in total (shown below) who have reported issues with dead pixels and backlight bleed. There are 9 other people who have reported their screens are fine and have no issues and are enjoying their new purchase.
> 
> Considering all the back-orders and how many people ordered them when they came in stock, I expect there are far far more users out there who are perfectly happy with their purchase and haven't bothered to report it on the forums here. That's always the way with every screen released, you always hear far more of the negative than the positive. Look at any screen released and it's always the same. 14 out of a possible 260 units with issues is not a massive number. I'm not down-playing the issues people are experiencing at all, just want to try and put it in to perspective.
> 
> Backlight Bleed and IPS glow
> 
> People do need to make sure they understand the differences between IPS glow and backlight bleed. Nearly every IPS-type panel (LG.Display, AUO, Samsung) will suffer from IPS glow. There's a few panels and screens out there with low-glow panels and polarizers designed to reduce it, but not many. IPS glow will manifest itself with a white glow on dark content when viewed from an angle. If you're sat close to the screen on something as big as this the corners will often look more pale because of the angle between your line of sight and the screen. It gets worse the bigger you go with the screen. The corners is also the area where backlight bleed often appears, but you can tell which it is by moving your viewing position. If you move your position back a couple of metres and it reduces the "glow" then it's IPS glow. If you move your line of sight and face a corner head on and it disappears then it's IPS glow. If not and the glowing remains constant then it's probably backlight bleed.
> 
> IPS glow is a "feature" of IPS-type panels and a characteristic of them. You won't be able to reduce it or eliminate it. You will need to decide if it's something you can live with or not. If not, return it under CCR for a refund. Exchanging it with Acer under the assumption is backlight bleed will only leave you disappointed.
> 
> If you've identified it's definitely backlight bleed then you need to decide if it's a problem to you in your actual uses? Is it something you only notice when you go looking for it with unrealistic dark images, or in your normal day to day uses and games is it something you don't notice? Levels of bleed will vary as well. If it's really bad and you can't live with it, you can try and swap it with Acer for a new unit (on-site swap out) via the CS forum so that's a good option. If you don't feel it's too bad and never really notice it in normal use I would forget about it and enjoy everything the screen offers
> 
> Keep in mind that with the lowering of panel production costs has been the primary focus of manufacturers for years now and so unfortunately uniformity issues will affect nearly every panel and every screen on the market. You will see the same issues reported with every screen, no matter the cost or market position (save for some very high end screens perhaps!). As Gibbo has said, some levels of backlight bleed should be expected from most screens, but the severity will vary. Having said that I've tested plenty of panels from retail stocks which haven't shown any major backlight bleed issues (but will still show IPS glow of course).
> 
> Dead Pixel issues
> 
> In terms of dead pixels, that is of course a more obvious fault. What you need to consider is whether the dead pixels 1) are very obvious and 2) are too many. I know it's human nature to go looking for dead pixels, but if you have 1 or 2, and you can't really ever spot them during normal every day uses, are they really that big a problem? I get the whole "it should be perfect for £700" argument, and if you're really a perfectionist then send it back for a refund. In reality, LCD panel manufacturing costs are always being driven down so that retail prices for screens are lower. Dead pixels have ALWAYS been a problem with LCD's and if manufacturers were to try and eliminate them completely then it would add a HUGE cost to production and retail prices. £700 is a lot of money, I get that, but it's one of the sacrifices to have the screens as "cheap" as they are nowadays. If you don't really notice them in proper use and only when you go looking for them with unrealistic single colour background programs then forget about them and just enjoy the screen. That's my advice anyway.
> 
> For those reporting many dead pixels (>3 - 5) or clumps of dead pixels in one place, I expect there is an issue with trapped dust between the panel and coating. I've seen that before and that's more of an issue and worthy of a return I'm sure. It would be very rare to actually have many dead pixels on one panel, although it's possible of course. Dust or blemishes on the LCD panel are more likely.


----------



## Battou62

Some people probably would keep this monitor I received, but for $800 I expect perfection. If this was a $400 monitor I could probably live with it. I signed up for Newegg Premier for this very reason.


----------



## Falkentyne

"is that a big problem?"

On a $200 monitor? No.
On an $800 monitor, YES.
It IS a big problem.

Not everyone who buys monitors is rich and makes six figures and can laugh at $800 being a drop in the bucket...

Gibbo is biased because he is clearly welloff with LOTS of disposable incomoe. Most people who buy 2-3 Titan X's and 3 of these monitors are also VERY well off with tons of income.
Some of us are NOT so lucky. There's a huge bias on these forums that everyone here is rich. That's not the case.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Some people probably would keep this monitor I received, but for $800 I expect perfection. If this was a $400 monitor I could probably live with it. I signed up for Newegg Premier for this very reason.


I've owned several $650+ monitors, and they've all had minor issues. All IPS panels have some level of glow/bleed.

My only advice to you is see if you can live with it, one dead pixel isn't noticeable on a 1440p monitor at normal viewing distance anyway. There's far too many way worse potential issues than a single dead pixel, examples being damaged AG coating, and dirt in the panel which are far more noticeable and distracting at normal viewing distance. The backlight bleed / glow is going to be on EVERY SINGLE ONE of these monitors, so no matter how many times you return it you'll get some glow/bleed.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> "is that a big problem?"
> 
> On a $200 monitor? No.
> On an $800 monitor, YES.
> It IS a big problem.
> 
> Not everyone who buys monitors is rich and makes six figures and can laugh at $800 being a drop in the bucket...
> 
> Gibbo is biased because he is clearly welloff with LOTS of disposable incomoe. Most people who buy 2-3 Titan X's and 3 of these monitors are also VERY well off with tons of income.
> Some of us are NOT so lucky. There's a huge bias on these forums that everyone here is rich. That's not the case.


My point is, if IPS glow/bleed is intolerable to you. Don't purchase an IPS panel, you'll be disappointed no matter how many times you return it.


----------



## Battou62

I was actually very pleased with IPS glow on the monitor I received. It was much less worse than my U2715H.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> I was actually very pleased with IPS glow on the monitor I received. It was much less worse than my U2715H.


Can you notice the dead pixel from normal viewing distance?


----------



## Battou62

I can on a solid background, and I find it to be quite an eyesore : /


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> I can on a solid background, and I find it to be quite an eyesore : /


Might not be a dead pixel then. Mind posting a picture? Also move your head around while focusing on it. Does it appear to shift in color?


----------



## Battou62

It is definitely a dead pixel. It looks like a whole in the lcd matrix, and it is perfectly square. I was able to find a small debris spot on the monitor also, but it is hardly noticeable compared to the dead pixel.


----------



## AlphaN3rd

This is from the Acer


This is from the BenQ

Here are 2 screenshots I took. One is on a BenQ IPS panel and the other is the Acer Xb270hu.

The Acer seems so grey/dim/washed out......

Am I the only one seeing this?

Help please.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaN3rd*
> 
> 
> This is from the Acer
> 
> 
> This is from the BenQ
> 
> Here are 2 screenshots I took. One is on a BenQ IPS panel and the other is the Acer Xb270hu.
> 
> The Acer seems so grey/dim/washed out......
> 
> Am I the only one seeing this?
> 
> Help please.


those pictures look identical to me


----------



## AlphaN3rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> those pictures look identical to me


If you are looking at them on the same monitor they might seem the same.

If someone has 2 different monitors, can you look please?

There is a bit of a difference in the colors as well as the Acer has a grey tint to it that I cant get rid of.


----------



## krel

I've said it before, and I'll say it again - dead pixels, dirt, etc. are a quality control problem IMHO and not acceptable. It's NOT ok to sell a damaged product as new, and that's exactly what monitor manufacturers routinely do, and call it normal. That's BS. IT'S DAMAGED. No dirt, no dead/stuck pixels is expected, not "you got lucky" - it's what we're all paying for, and in the case of this monitor, paying a LOT for.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again - dead pixels, dirt, etc. are a quality control problem IMHO and not acceptable. It's NOT ok to sell a damaged product as new, and that's exactly what monitor manufacturers routinely do, and call it normal. That's BS. IT'S DAMAGED. No dirt, no dead/stuck pixels is expected, not "you got lucky" - it's what we're all paying for, and in the case of this monitor, paying a LOT for.


You do realize that if they filtered out every panel with one or two stuck/ dead pixels it would drive the price of the monitor through the roof? What's unacceptable to you, might be fine for someone else. I'd say the vast majority don't go over displays with a fine tooth comb looking for dead pixels and never notice them. Other than buying a class 1 display, 1 or 2 busted pixels should be somewhat expected. If you want to return 11 monitors in order to acquire what you feel is 3 "perfect" displays that's your choice. Most people won't want to put that amount of effort into it.

As for dirt in the panel or damage to the screen? Yes that is IMO defective and should be RMA'd.


----------



## Promethus

I just got mine and I seem to have lost the panel lottery. http://imgur.com/8P8PcJp

That was taken on my phone so it's a little over exaggerated but still at unacceptable levels. The bleed makes the whole screen wash out and makes it look worse than my TN panel.

Gunna RMA and try again, hopefully it goes better this time.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Promethus*
> 
> I just got mine and I seem to have lost the panel lottery. http://imgur.com/8P8PcJp
> 
> That was taken on my phone so it's a little over exaggerated but still at unacceptable levels. The bleed makes the whole screen wash out and makes it look worse than my TN panel.
> 
> Gunna RMA and try again, hopefully it goes better this time.


Did you set the brightness down to <30? Try taking a video of the panel then screen capturing the video. Or lower the exposure in the picture so it's more accurate. Otherwise it just looks like an over exposed picture.

And remember, they all have that glow in the corner.


----------



## emsj86

Regretting return mine for 1 pixel. Bc u had no black light bleed that I could notice. Sure there was but I didn't notice which is all that matters. With my luck on every pc part I buy I'll get back something 10x worse


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Regretting return mine for 1 pixel. Bc u had no black light bleed that I could notice. Sure there was but I didn't notice which is all that matters. With my luck on every pc part I buy I'll get back something 10x worse


yea if the pixel wasnt front and center, there's far too many more distracting issues that have been popping up. Personally i had a cut in the ag coating covering about 4 pixels, very distracting. Both of the panels I have had were acceptable in the bleed/glow dept considering they are IPS panels and not TN.


----------



## Promethus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Did you set the brightness down to <30? Try taking a video of the panel then screen capturing the video. Or lower the exposure in the picture so it's more accurate. Otherwise it just looks like an over exposed picture.
> 
> And remember, they all have that glow in the corner.


The brightness is below 30 but taking a snapshot of a video was much different, I don't know if it's RMA worthy anymore. It still has more bleed than others in the bottom left but a normal amount? I'm not too sure because this is my first IPS panel.


----------



## agentsi

I just bought two from Newegg after returning my first one from MacMall.

I'm 0 for 3. These two both had dirt/dust on the right side of the panel( I'm curious as to why ALL three of them had dirt on the right side ). And the backlight bleed at 25 Brightness is just awful. I took it over to a friends who has a calibrator and let him mess with it for a day. He had no luck whatever getting either monitor to a normal range. I currently have a 40" AH-VA PAnel Samsung monitor, compared to these IPS, this thing is a god send. I will most likely wait another year or two until someone else does it better. Spending almost 2k on monitors only to receive defective units isn't fun.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> yea if the pixel wasnt front and center, there's far too many more distracting issues that have been popping up. Personally i had a cut in the ag coating covering about 4 pixels, very distracting. Both of the panels I have had were acceptable in the bleed/glow dept considering they are IPS panels and not TN.


Well that was the nail of the head. It was a few pixels away from dead center where if in the corners would have been not ok but could have lived with it


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Promethus*
> 
> The brightness is below 30 but taking a snapshot of a video was much different, I don't know if it's RMA worthy anymore. It still has more bleed than others in the bottom left but a normal amount? I'm not too sure because this is my first IPS panel.


if thats how it looks in person, keep it.

also post both pictures next to one another so people can see how an over exposed picture exaggerates the glow.


----------



## Phaelynar

Mine arrived except I have no way right now of testing it at my office due to no computers having a displayport cable.

Womp womp.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> The acer tape doesn't mean too much. Acer could easily send newegg a roll of it. You'll be able to tell how it's packaged. Reports of broken styrofoam, ripped plastic bags and even fingerprints on the screens.


While this could be true, it would be very difficult for Newegg to remove the tamper proof tape and put new tape on the box. The tape itself says to not receive the package (or to review all the contents first) if the tape appears to be tampered with. I agree that the most telling sign of an open box unit would be ripped bags, missing cables, damaged styrofoam or cardboard.

I got my monitor from Newegg today and it's definitely a keeper. No dead/stuck pixels, and very minimal bleed in three corners. Here is a poor cell phone pic of the minor light bleed, but it does the trick...


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> You do realize that if they filtered out every panel with one or two stuck/ dead pixels it would drive the price of the monitor through the roof? What's unacceptable to you, might be fine for someone else. I'd say the vast majority don't go over displays with a fine tooth comb looking for dead pixels and never notice them. Other than buying a class 1 display, 1 or 2 busted pixels should be somewhat expected. If you want to return 11 monitors in order to acquire what you feel is 3 "perfect" displays that's your choice. Most people won't want to put that amount of effort into it.
> 
> As for dirt in the panel or damage to the screen? Yes that is IMO defective and should be RMA'd.


Yeah, I suppose that's fair, but I still have an issue with them selling what I consider to be defective.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> While this could be true, it would be very difficult for Newegg to remove the tamper proof tape and put new tape on the box. The tape itself says to not receive the package (or to review all the contents first) if the tape appears to be tampered with. I agree that the most telling sign of an open box unit would be ripped bags, missing cables, damaged styrofoam or cardboard.
> 
> I got my monitor from Newegg today and it's definitely a keeper. No dead/stuck pixels, and very minimal bleed in three corners. Here is a poor cell phone pic of the minor light bleed, but it does the trick...


that picture looks over exposed as well. definitely a keeper.


----------



## mentho

Just received mine from Newegg -- pretty great panel. One stuck pixel on the right side and no noticeable BLB, even in a dark room with the brightness all the way up.

Did some testing with ULMB last night and the effect is really cool. Is anybody using that over GSync? If I'm getting 100+ fps in something, I think I'd like to turn it on, but it's a bit of a pain to go into the configuration manager every time to turn the refresh rate down to 100 and g-sync off. Is there a faster way to toggle between these modes.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> While this could be true, it would be very difficult for Newegg to remove the tamper proof tape and put new tape on the box. The tape itself says to not receive the package (or to review all the contents first) if the tape appears to be tampered with. I agree that the most telling sign of an open box unit would be ripped bags, missing cables, damaged styrofoam or cardboard.
> 
> I got my monitor from Newegg today and it's definitely a keeper. No dead/stuck pixels, and very minimal bleed in three corners. Here is a poor cell phone pic of the minor light bleed, but it does the trick...


That's about what mine looks like from the 'Egg. I'm happy with it. Getting used to the "glow" in certain scenes will take time, but the image is so much better than my Swift in many regards that I can take a little bleed or glow.


----------



## Thoth420

Glad to see the QC has improved a bit already. Acer just recently started making gaming grade panels and I think their launch was one of the smoothest of any G Sync panel.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Glad to see the QC has improved a bit already. Acer just recently started making gaming grade panels and I think their launch was one of the smoothest of any G Sync panel.


I also think some of the issues in the original run were overblown. Especially the backlight bleed issue.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I also think some of the issues in the original run were overblown. Especially the backlight bleed issue.


I agree. Every IPS, PLS, VA whatever panel I have tried out (all were 27 inches) they all had the glow at factory brightness in varying degrees. I found that my panel is fine with brightness on low and figure as the LED dies out over time the glow will subside a bit with it anyway allowing me to turn the brightness up later on with less negative impact. I also only use it to game on so I don't care about how media looks at all. The dirt inside alot of the panels is what really sucks and is pretty fail. I just got really lucky or am totally blind.


----------



## McCol

Mine arrived this afternoon, the right hand side of the screen is lines of red pixels. Perfect half screen on the left though!
RMA'd.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McCol*
> 
> Mine arrived this afternoon, the right hand side of the screen is lines of red pixels. Perfect half screen on the left though!
> RMA'd.


Could be a bad dp cable


----------



## McCol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Could be a bad dp cable


Tried a different cable, same result. Also happens when monitor is switched on with no dp cable attached.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McCol*
> 
> Tried a different cable, same result. Also happens when monitor is switched on with no dp cable attached.


definitely bad. sorry to hear that.


----------



## McCol

Just one of those things I suppose. GTA V looked good though, the issue wasn't as obvious in-game.
It's a bit annoying as it's bank holiday weekend now so probably won't get a replacement until next Friday.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McCol*
> 
> Mine arrived this afternoon, the right hand side of the screen is lines of red pixels. Perfect half screen on the left though!
> RMA'd.


sort of like this? One of the ones I went through had that problem.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McCol*
> 
> Mine arrived this afternoon, the right hand side of the screen is lines of red pixels. Perfect half screen on the left though!
> RMA'd.


Sounds like the issue I had with mine, had two panels with similar issues. First one had white vertical lines and second had white and red. I smacked both panels against a carpeted floor on the right edge to fix it. You kinda have to watch the picture as you do it to see if it went away. As I did it it would get better. Sometimes I would see red flickering pixels. But after about five or six times it was fixed. Pretty lame and crazy to have to do for a new monitor.


----------



## McCol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> sort of like this? One of the ones I went through had that problem.


Exactly like that but black on the left and red on the right.


----------



## McCol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Sounds like the issue I had with mine, had two panels with similar issues. First one had white vertical lines and second had white and red. I smacked both panels against a carpeted floor on the right edge to fix it. You kinda have to watch the picture as you do it to see if it went away. As I did it it would get better. Sometimes I would see red flickering pixels. But after about five or six times it was fixed. Pretty lame and crazy to have to do for a new monitor.


just burst out laughing at that!


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Sounds like the issue I had with mine, had two panels with similar issues. First one had white vertical lines and second had white and red. I smacked both panels against a carpeted floor on the right edge to fix it. You kinda have to watch the picture as you do it to see if it went away. As I did it it would get better. Sometimes I would see red flickering pixels. But after about five or six times it was fixed. Pretty lame and crazy to have to do for a new monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McCol*
> 
> just burst out laughing at that!


No kidding... that's just wrong.


----------



## metal409

Yeah, pretty stupid to have to do, but figured they were already jacked up. Wife had a good chuckle herself.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Yeah, pretty stupid to have to do, but figured they were already jacked up. Wife had a good chuckle herself.


The funny thing is, that's an unwritten rule of electronics repair - I was taught the "six inch drop fix" by my high school vocational electronics teacher back in the mid 80's, when we were repairing TVs.


----------



## Gdourado

Is the orange ring at the base illuminated?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holynacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Is the orange ring at the base illuminated?
> 
> Cheers


Nope, just orange plastic.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> that picture looks over exposed as well. definitely a keeper.


I was pleasantly surprised hitting on my first shot, but I can't say that I wasn't nervous when I was setting it up. I had the box and it's contents ready to be repackaged in case of a fail. I have fared well in the CPU and monitor lottery, but my GPU is unfortunately a middle of the road OCer, so I guess you can't win em all. I know everyone's tolerance for bleed/glow is going to vary here, but that is fine for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> That's about what mine looks like from the 'Egg. I'm happy with it. Getting used to the "glow" in certain scenes will take time, but the image is so much better than my Swift in many regards that I can take a little bleed or glow.


Nice, it certainly is a good feeling to not have to RMA and roll the dice. I think I might do a review of it over the next few weeks after I play around with it more. Image, color, and bleed wise it was an immediate upgrade over my Benq BL2710PT.


----------



## nfldraftman

Just received mine from pcrush via Amazon. It's perfect and it's gorgeous. NO dead pixels, and if there is any light bleed it is unnoticeable to me. Every speck I have noticed has been dust or some debris on the surface. No AG dust or dirt that I can see. I have updated the settings as best I can to the TFT recommended, but I am having difficulty setting the RGB just can't find a place to make changes. I have set up the .icc.

Only issue with pcrush was they just sent the box. No additional packaging. Fortunately it came with no sign of damage, none inside, but I know some of you might have reservations on being that lucky. Just a heads up.

All I can say is. GLORIOUS. Started up Diablo 3 and it just pops like never before. I have stuff to do but I cannot wait to fire up a few other games, and really looking forward to Witcher 3 on this thing. Well worth the one month wait to find someone on amazon to get it in stock (same as cash is a great thing, lol).

I am waiting for the Antumbra backlight to ship, I have it pre-ordered. I think it will make this monitor pop even more.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Just got mine from Newegg and it's perfect. I never knew 144hz was so smooth for gaming, what have I been doing with my life playing at 60hz.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I think the RGB settings can be adjusted inside the Nvidia CP under resolution settings if I remember correctly. That reminds me that I also have to calibrate. I have been focused on testing Gsync and 144 Hz, which are also both new to me...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Promethus*
> 
> The brightness is below 30 but taking a snapshot of a video was much different, I don't know if it's RMA worthy anymore. It still has more bleed than others in the bottom left but a normal amount? I'm not too sure because this is my first IPS panel.


This is totally acceptable for an IPS.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McCol*
> 
> just burst out laughing at that!


It is just a loose LVDS cable. Happens to laptops etc all the time.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfldraftman*
> 
> Just received mine from pcrush via Amazon. It's perfect and it's gorgeous. NO dead pixels, and if there is any light bleed it is unnoticeable to me. Every speck I have noticed has been dust or some debris on the surface. No AG dust or dirt that I can see. I have updated the settings as best I can to the TFT recommended, but I am having difficulty setting the RGB just can't find a place to make changes. I have set up the .icc.
> 
> Only issue with pcrush was they just sent the box. No additional packaging. Fortunately it came with no sign of damage, none inside, but I know some of you might have reservations on being that lucky. Just a heads up.
> 
> All I can say is. GLORIOUS. Started up Diablo 3 and it just pops like never before. I have stuff to do but I cannot wait to fire up a few other games, and really looking forward to Witcher 3 on this thing. Well worth the one month wait to find someone on amazon to get it in stock (same as cash is a great thing, lol).
> 
> I am waiting for the Antumbra backlight to ship, I have it pre-ordered. I think it will make this monitor pop even more.


That's great to hear! I'm also waiting on my Antumbra! It's gonna make for an excellent experience.


----------



## Spiriva

I got the Asus Swift Rog g sync atm, but im so very tempted to pick up the acer predator xb270hu. Have anyone made this switch ? Or any other toughts on the matter ?

My rog swift is about a year old now, and its been working fine since day one but i do love the colors you get from an ips monitor.


----------



## MilSpecHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I got the Asus Swift Rog g sync atm, but im so very tempted to pick up the acer predator xb270hu. Have anyone made this switch ? Or any other toughts on the matter ?
> 
> My rog swift is about a year old now, and its been working fine since day one but i do love the colors you get from an ips monitor.


I would honestly wait until quality control improves, if it ever does. It seems like way too many monitors are arriving with issues. If you have a good deal of patience and don't mind the prospect of having to return it, go for it. The monitor is amazing.


----------



## polkfan

I agree wait!!! This monitor smacks that asus left and right when it comes to colors however we would have to argue that is it worth it even without the issues? I would say yes but then again i'm picky as hell and i'm sending 150$ speakers back since i got mad at their customer service and i'm going with something else for more money


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Sooo, is it worth switching from rog swift with no backlight bleed nor stuck pixels to this ?
As far as I see like 50%+ users are having some kind of problems.. hilarious QC


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> As far as I see like 50%+ users are having some kind of problems.. hilarious QC


Fifty out of how many? Nobody knows, so it's basically irrelevant.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Sooo, is it worth switching from rog swift with no backlight bleed nor stuck pixels to this ?


Only you can answer that!


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I got the Asus Swift Rog g sync atm, but im so very tempted to pick up the acer predator xb270hu. Have anyone made this switch ? Or any other toughts on the matter ?
> 
> My rog swift is about a year old now, and its been working fine since day one but i do love the colors you get from an ips monitor.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Sooo, is it worth switching from rog swift with no backlight bleed nor stuck pixels to this ?
> As far as I see like 50%+ users are having some kind of problems.. hilarious QC
Click to expand...

Hawk? ... more like ... like ... xxxx ... never mind, do comments like yours even deserve a response?









One thing is for sure ... NOT one of the reputable users here at OCN who has owned both the Predator and Swift would ever go back to the Swift!!!
I personally dumped my Swift tried 2 RMA's never solved pixel inversion / dead pixels on 2 of them / and the Nail in the coffin was the horrid AG coating/TN, light AG my arse









@Spiriva ... you'll find a Predator vs Swift comparison in the OP under FAQ titled ...

*"So how does this compare to the Asus ROG Swift???"*

@jcde7ago ... your doing a great job but the section above could use a "facelift"? I think this could be one of your most popular topics as everyone wants to know how the two "top-of-the-line" heavyweights compare! After just reading it again I think it would help to address a few things ...









1) A critical comparison is "input lag" and "ghosting" performance. You only mention 1ms vs 4ms GtG pixel response time and claim the Swift is "faster"? Hmmm ... This is a very inaccurate way to measure true gaming performance. In reality as measured by TfT's oscilloscope the Acer is actually faster than the Swift at input lag which is critical! AND along with ghosting, reputable users here at OCN who have owned both see no perceptible difference between the two. I know you already know this but had to bring it up









Input Lag ... TfT review *HERE* ...


Couldn't find right away the testufo "ghosting" comparison screenshot, but can add later if you wish?

2) You make no mention of the AG coating (Matte finish)? ... they are far from the same. The Swift's heavy AG is almost intolerable for an $800 dollar panel and I'm not alone here, from very reputable users see *HERE* and *HERE* ...

3) I'd like to see a link(s) to reputable users 1st impressions on Swift vs Acer, whom have owned both from the current and sister threads ... for example "Swolern" comments *HERE* ...

3a) Maybe suggest try using "search within this thread" --> "advanced search" for reputable user names like Swolern, HyperMatrx, CallsignVega and yourself! IMO a person might find this very helpful instead of wading through page after page of "noise", while trying to make a critical decision on an $800 monitor









3b) There are only 2 notable sister threads to search for 1st impression comments besides this one ... *HERE* and *HERE*









Don't get me wrong, you've done a very nice job with this thread, just thought I'd add my 2 cents worth coming from the frustration I had while searching for overclockable Korean monitors and what models could and couldn't do almost 2 years ago


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I was not comparing performance of both panels, just QC issues.. dude.
I would not even consider switching from swift if it wasnt for the fact that I do indeed want so solve inversion issues and get IPS panel.. but not for the price of other issues.
Anyway.. regarding the ghosting.. it's just a fact, that ghosting on predator will be more noticeable as on swift.


----------



## polkfan

I'd say that i don't notice any ghosting and in terms of lag according to that chart nothing beats this monitor. I even think most of that stuff comes down to pseudoscience and not actual science for more information watch this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQQgHYnPiFs

Some IPS panels actually beat TN panels in latency


----------



## DRen72

I came from the Swift to the Acer. My main reason was the pixel inversion issue with the Swift. I'm super sensitive to it and noticed it far more than the IPS glow of the Acer. I've accepted the IPS glow which is normal and not that bad, but I couldn't accept pixel inversion.

I also play several dark games (Dying Light, Evil Within, etc)

The bonus was far better colors and viewing angle. +1 for Acer.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I came from the Swift to the Acer. My main reason was the pixel inversion issue with the Swift. I'm super sensitive to it and noticed it far more than the IPS glow of the Acer. I've accepted the IPS glow which is normal and not that bad, but I couldn't accept pixel inversion.
> 
> I also play several dark games (Dying Light, Evil Within, etc)
> 
> The bonus was far better colors and viewing angle. +1 for Acer.


I came from the Swift as well. Mine was near perfect and although there was pixel inversion from the website test it never cropped up during games. But vs the Acer the colors were washed out and the AG coating made everything look grainy and it didn't have any difference in ghosting/blur. I'd take the Acer anytime even if I had to go through 3 returns again.


----------



## I--S

I received mine from Scan UK on Thursday.

No dead pixels, one very minor dirt mark at extreme top right corner (not remotely bothersome). As I discussed in another thread, I did have significant backlight bleed at first, but it seems to have settled down - I think the panels take a little time to settle down from transit and need a few thermal cycles to relax the panel into its mounts. Regardless of the mechanism, I am now satisfied with the corner bleed performance.

I've been through a few calibration routines. My preference (both with this and my previous LG 23EA63V IPS) is for 100cd/m2.

My initial run when I first got the monitor (after about 30 mins power on) yielded gamma of 2.19, contrast ratio of 993:1 and av dE of 0.45.

With some running in time (app, and changing some settings around, my latest calibration setup has yielded gamma of 2.20, contrast 1122:1 and av dE of 0.33

My settings are:
B 13
C 55
G 2.2

R 50
G 41
B 44

My icm profile: http://www.askisaac.com/XB270HU_XR3.icm

Overall, I'm extremely satisfied with this monitor, and really enjoying Dragon Age Inquisition on it. Now I just need to upgrade my SLI 770s!


----------



## polkfan

^^^ Do you find those settings to be better then this site?
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm

I just now changed over to your setting for the color not 100% sure right now but if its better then the other setting i might leave it there.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> ^^^ Do you find those settings to be better then this site?
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
> 
> I just now changed over to your setting for the color not 100% sure right now but if its better then the other setting i might leave it there.


It kinda sounds like he did his own calibrations and put them up to be shared unless I'm mistaken...which probably means it's obviously better than someone else's for his own monitor.


----------



## Mygaffer

I just noticed I do have a dead pixel, about three inches up from the bottom, center of the screen. Sucks, because now that I've seen it I can't un-see it.

It seems Acer has a 15 day return period from date of receipt, so I may just send it back and try my luck again.


----------



## I--S

Correct, I have an i1 Display.

I haven't used the ones put up by TFTcentral as I can generate my own.

TFTcentral got a calibrated contrast ratio of 1000:1, dropping slightly around the 100cd/m2 mark where i like my monitor at. My calibrations achieved a higher contrast ratio for me, although as I said my initial calibration came out at a similar result to theirs.

I'm not claiming my settings and cal file to be "better" than tftcentral's. It is the optimum for me and my monitor, and I am sharing it because it may benefit others. If you like it, great.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I just noticed I do have a dead pixel, about three inches up from the bottom, center of the screen. Sucks, because now that I've seen it I can't un-see it.
> 
> It seems Acer has a 15 day return period from date of receipt, so I may just send it back and try my luck again.


That was my problem. I just processed a RMA with Newegg and ordered another via 2 day.


----------



## Ricey20

so while playing GTA my monitor crapped out. Red/blue lines all over and everything all blurry. I wonder if it's the Gsync module that died because this is similar to what happened to my first Swift. Really worried about future longevity of these monitors.


----------



## Synthetic Frost

Hey everyone. I've been reading Overclock.net forums for years, but never posted. But I just wanted to say that I took the plunge and bought this monitor off newegg. Should arrive in a day or 2. Up to this point I've been using an 8 year old 1080p 21-inch Viewsonic Vx2260wm which was a 2ms response time 6-bit TN panel. So I'm eager to see just how much better the XB270HU is.

I won't lie, reading the last few hundred pages of this and the discussion thread has me a little spooked about the build quality and the lifespan of this $800 monitor... But I guess I'm hoping that the monitor fairy smiles down upon me for making such a big investment.

The majority of my computer time comes from gaming and then editing the screen captured videos taken from that for my Youtube channel.So I do a lot of gaming and video editing work, and this seemed like the perfect monitor. Let's hope it bodes well for me.


----------



## polkfan

Do not buy if you are scared of flaws i would recommend waiting until 20 post at least come up positive


----------



## Synthetic Frost

Um... I think there've been more than 20 posts in the several hundred pages on this monitor


----------



## Advocate

I just got this monitor, im using an ATI r290 GPU

can I use ULMB with an ati card at 120HZ and below?

to change refresh rate do I go into display settings -> advanced and change it here?

when I select 144hz my screen flickers and tears on my desktop - why is this?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advocate*
> 
> I just got this monitor, im using an ATI r290 GPU
> 
> can I use ULMB with an ati card at 120HZ and below?
> 
> to change refresh rate do I go into display settings -> advanced and change it here?
> 
> when I select 144hz my screen flickers and tears on my desktop - why is this?


No, ULMB can be used only with Nvidia cards as far as I know.


----------



## mercinator16

This is the first IPS display I have ever owned, at first I thought that all the talk about the color accuracy and viewing angles was overstated but now I am a believer. I am really loving this display, it was worth every penny in my opinion and I may never go back to a TN panel again.


----------



## Battou62

More notes on this monitor since I have had the weekend to play with it. 140 cd/m2 seemed too dark for my tastes. I calibrated the screen to 200 cd/m2 and it is much more comfortable. IPS glow on my monitor is a non issue, and I almost want to call it a strength. I have this monitor sitting next to a TN XB270H and it has much deeper blacks than the TN. Either people have received some bad panels, or the IPS glow problem is being wildly exaggerated. Awesome monitor in my opinion.


----------



## vladz

Got mine from newegg april batch no dead or stuck pixel  so happy. Do you guys follow the brightness set to 24? I found it too dark for me or do i need to give some time to adapt that setting?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Got mine from newegg april batch no dead or stuck pixel  so happy. Do you guys follow the brightness set to 24? I found it too dark for me or do i need to give some time to adapt that setting?


Mines set to 32. It's personal preference and differs from panel to panel.


----------



## I--S

Different people seem to like different settings - I have very sensitive eyes (really struggle in the sun without sunglasses) and find anything over 120cd/m2 uncomfortable, and prefer 100. However, it also depends on the lighting in your environment, etc

What is best for one person may not suit another - do not follow "24 is best" if it's not best for you.


----------



## Phaelynar

My new (2nd attempt) monitor is shipping from Edison, NJ this time instead of TN, which is nice as I'll probably receive it tomorrow.

I'll be shipping the one from last week with the dead pixel back today as well. Downside is all RMA's get shipped to LA which is across the country.

Praying this 2nd one is pixel perfect and don't have to send it back as well.


----------



## Battou62

I just stopped by Microcenter in Atlanta, and they still have no eta for this monitor in store : /


----------



## supermi

I just changed my return to NE from exchange to refund and also bought another from them. I will get it much much faster this way! Wish I just ordered the second the same day I started the RMA, at least now NE is offering me Shoprunner with the order the first time did not have that option at all.

I will be comparing the ACER to the 40 inch curved Samsung TV and keeping the winner , I KNOW THEY ARE VERY DIFFERENT BEASTS!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthetic Frost*
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been reading Overclock.net forums for years, but never posted. But I just wanted to say that I took the plunge and bought this monitor off newegg. Should arrive in a day or 2. Up to this point I've been using an 8 year old 1080p 21-inch Viewsonic Vx2260wm which was a 2ms response time 6-bit TN panel. So I'm eager to see just how much better the XB270HU is.
> 
> I won't lie, reading the last few hundred pages of this and the discussion thread has me a little spooked about the build quality and the lifespan of this $800 monitor... But I guess I'm hoping that the monitor fairy smiles down upon me for making such a big investment.
> 
> The majority of my computer time comes from gaming and then editing the screen captured videos taken from that for my Youtube channel.So I do a lot of gaming and video editing work, and this seemed like the perfect monitor. Let's hope it bodes well for me.


Congrats and welcome to the club! Hope your monitor does turn out flawless!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> This is the first IPS display I have ever owned, at first I thought that all the talk about the color accuracy and viewing angles was overstated but now I am a believer. I am really loving this display, it was worth every penny in my opinion and I may never go back to a TN panel again.


That was pretty much my reaction 4-5 years ago when I started using IPS displays, and I haven't gone back since (and never will)!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Got mine from newegg april batch no dead or stuck pixel  so happy. Do you guys follow the brightness set to 24? I found it too dark for me or do i need to give some time to adapt that setting?


It's all personal preference + dependent on the lighting in your room. I personally use 25 and find anything higher than 28 to be too high for my tastes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> More notes on this monitor since I have had the weekend to play with it. 140 cd/m2 seemed too dark for my tastes. I calibrated the screen to 200 cd/m2 and it is much more comfortable. IPS glow on my monitor is a non issue, and I almost want to call it a strength. I have this monitor sitting next to a TN XB270H and it has much deeper blacks than the TN. Either people have received some bad panels, or the IPS glow problem is being wildly exaggerated. Awesome monitor in my opinion.


It's a combination of bad panels + brightness that's too high/lack of calibration + exaggeration.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> so while playing GTA my monitor crapped out. Red/blue lines all over and everything all blurry. I wonder if it's the Gsync module that died because this is similar to what happened to my first Swift. Really worried about future longevity of these monitors.


This is the first i've heard of this happening, so do keep us posted on this please!


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> Mines set to 32. It's personal preference and differs from panel to panel.


Quote:


> Different people seem to like different settings - I have very sensitive eyes (really struggle in the sun without sunglasses) and find anything over 120cd/m2 uncomfortable, and prefer 100. However, it also depends on the lighting in your environment, etc


Quote:


> What is best for one person may not suit another - do not follow "24 is best" if it's not best for you.


Quote:


> It's all personal preference + dependent on the lighting in your room. I personally use 25 and find anything higher than 28 to be too high for my tastes


Thanks for the fast response anyway how but the user mode settings i followed tft central red=50 blue 40ish(i forgot sorry) etc..

Im too noobs when it comes to color settings all i know is a standard settings like cool,warm etc. but i like to bring out the beauty of this monitor(ips) thats why im planning to buy a spyder5express... I own a rog swift until now and i compared this monitor to rog swift all i can say is the color its so deep and much better to rog swift, now im planning to sell my rog swift


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> so while playing GTA my monitor crapped out. Red/blue lines all over and everything all blurry. I wonder if it's the Gsync module that died because this is similar to what happened to my first Swift. Really worried about future longevity of these monitors.


Bit more info about this. Even the Acer startup screen had the lines. I shut off the monitor and unplugged the power and DP cables to get ready to box it and return it. I decided to check it again so I replugged the power cord and the monitor started up. All the lines and blurriness was gone. Never experienced something like this with a monitor before. I'm not sure what to make of it but I'm worried it's going to happen again. At the same time I don't think I can return it until it shows up again.


----------



## Phaelynar

Did the DP cable get knocked loose or anything? Kind of odd that it would just magically repair itself after being plugged back in.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Did the DP cable get knocked loose or anything? Kind of odd that it would just magically repair itself after being plugged back in.


I'd still try to send it back. For something like that to happen, even once, sounds bad. For all you know, it could reoccur right when your 30-day return policy ends. If you have pictures of the issue, I'd imagine that's good enough.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I'd still try to send it back. For something like that to happen, even once, sounds bad. For all you know, it could reoccur right when your 30-day return policy ends. If you have pictures of the issue, I'd imagine that's good enough.


Yea thinking of contacting Acer and talk to them about it. As for the cable, it fixed itself after I plugged the power back in and the DP cable wasn't even connected. I then connected the exact same DP cable I was using and it was still fixed which is really strange.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Yea thinking of contacting Acer and talk to them about it. As for the cable, it fixed itself after I plugged the power back in and the DP cable wasn't even connected. I then connected the exact same DP cable I was using and it was still fixed which is really strange.


It simply could have been the initial handshake when the devices were first connected that failed. When that happens you can get all sorts of visual issues, even if the physical connection itself is fine. A complete disconnect and power down will force the handshake to happen again when you boot it up.

HDMI can do this as well!

The PS3 was a real brat about it sometimes.


----------



## Thoth420

It's the G sync module imo...google the issue with any g sync display. Colors vary but lines, lines, lines everywhere.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's the G sync module imo...google the issue with any g sync display. Colors vary but lines, lines, lines everywhere.


That's what I'm worried about. It may be due to leaving the monitor at 144hz, 24/7. My first Swift had a similar issue except the module (i think) totally burnt out. Bottom right side of the screen had this huge high brightness spot vs rest of the screen.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> That's what I'm worried about. It may be due to leaving the monitor at 144hz, 24/7. My first Swift had a similar issue except the module (i think) totally burnt out. Bottom right side of the screen had this huge high brightness spot vs rest of the screen.


What bothers me is that I noticed a pattern with this when this display was still just a gleam in Acer's eye. Sad it still persists...M270DAN02.3 was it's codename back then...

My desktop is 75hz because I will forget to turn it down when I boot Skyrim. I hope that helps the panel live longer.


----------



## mkyeny

The 4th one arrived today from Newegg. (Had to return 3 so far to Acer/ShopBLT/Newegg for dead pixels and dirt) This one has 4 dead pixels, 3 near the edges of the screen and 1 to the right of the center of the screen. It also has identical corner light bleed to the others, most notable in the lower right, but that is practically the standard on them all at this point. I have Premier, but I think I'll probably give it just one more try.

At this point I'm considering waiting on the MG279Q since I'm not nearly as amazed with G-Sync as most people (for me, having used 120/144hz for so long took most of the wow factor away as there is minimal tearing at high refresh rates anyway...it is nice to have G-Sync as an option but I'm thinking it's not $200-worth-it at this point). Then again the swift didn't inspire confidence in Asus monitors for me, so I'm not sure if it'll be worth waiting. Come on Acer...hopefully the 5th one doesn't suck.


----------



## Scalise84

I just received mine from Newegg and it has two dirt spots in the center of the screen. I don't notice any glow, just a tiny bit backlight bleed on bottom right corner. Should I return for another or keep since I got a panel with no dead pixels and basically no light bleed or glow.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Dirt spot? What is look like?


----------



## Scalise84

Dark spots that cover multiple pixels. You can see the pixel working but there is a dark haze over it. I am going to return because I just found more spots. This is ridiculous for a $800 monitor.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scalise84*
> 
> I just received mine from Newegg and it has two dirt spots in the center of the screen. I don't notice any glow, just a tiny bit backlight bleed on bottom right corner. Should I return for another or keep since I got a panel with no dead pixels and basically no light bleed or glow.


two dirt spots at center of screen? 100% return, unless it doesn't bother you, dont quit until you get your definition of perfection.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilSpecHD*
> 
> I would honestly wait until quality control improves, if it ever does. It seems like way too many monitors are arriving with issues. If you have a good deal of patience and don't mind the prospect of having to return it, go for it. The monitor is amazing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I agree wait!!! This monitor smacks that asus left and right when it comes to colors however we would have to argue that is it worth it even without the issues? I would say yes but then again i'm picky as hell and i'm sending 150$ speakers back since i got mad at their customer service and i'm going with something else for more money


Can't comment on the ASUS.......... BUT;

I love my 270HU ... fast/crisp colors. Bleed? Yes but my God unless I test/obsess in a BLACK room (I'm not a freaking Vampire) I see NUTH-INK!

Taking EVERYTHING to the 99.9% of your perfection only costs you money...... stop being idiots 10% of time, save money and look past the flaws ..... ya'll could find flaws in my avatar after spending a day with her....... I have and still enjoy because I see/feel past them.

SS


----------



## polkfan

In a way i agree with ssiperko however if it was 300$ or so but this is a 800$ panel and i can go to walmart and probably every single time spend 100$ on a acer cheapo monitor and it won't have any defects why on earth should this one?

So i say it again if you are scared and can't look past a few minor issues do not get this monitor.

Also IPS monitors in general have IPS glow and its normal thankfully my monitor is actually quite nice with that up to even 50% brightness although i have my screen at 37.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scalise84*
> 
> Dark spots that cover multiple pixels. You can see the pixel working but there is a dark haze over it. I am going to return because I just found more spots. This is ridiculous for a $800 monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> two dirt spots at center of screen? 100% return, unless it doesn't bother you, dont quit until you get your definition of perfection.


I think it's worth mentioning that in the very least Acer (despite its apparent policy on its site) and its resellers have been very willing to allow easy exchanges for minor defects. We haven't heard any stories of anyone being denied even multiple exchanges for a single monitor. I don't know the same can be said about other major competitors. I know having to do an RMA is a hassle, but at least the hoops are seemingly easy to jump through so far...


----------



## sebkow

Now that all 3 monitors are working first 3 2 were fine then the next 4 only 1. But they were all January batches. Any idea on mounts for them something sturdy


----------



## psykix

Anyone using one of these with Windows 10?

When I switch the monitor off, it appears that the resolution changes. Any open windows are resized when I switch back on, and the task bar and desktop icons are nowhere to be seen.

It seems similar to the HDMI issues that used to plague Windows 7.

Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## Ricey20

So the line issue I posted pictures of earlier came back. Unplugged and tried different DP cables this time, same problem. Unplugging the power cord then replugging it fixed the issue again. Some sort of power related issue?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> So the line issue I posted pictures of earlier came back. Unplugged and tried different DP cables this time, same problem. Unplugging the power cord then replugging it fixed the issue again. Some sort of power related issue?


I would contact Acer and let them know and mention this type of issue occurs on panels with g sync modules exclusively. I have never read threads about any display doing this that wasn't and I have been through tons of high refresh 120 and 144hz 1080 displays. The only ones thatever suffered this were ones withthe G sync module.


----------



## Scalise84

Just set up a RMA from Newegg. I have premier so it was pain free and they paid for the return shipping label. Hopefully the replacement doesn't have 4 dirt smudges like this one. Was hard for me to rma it because I got a very uniform panel (spyder 4 says all quadrants are within 9% of each other, that is really good imo) and no dead pixels but the smudge in the center couldn't be ignored. I will update when I get my new monitor.
Can someone please tell me how to access the service menu please


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scalise84*
> 
> Just set up a RMA from Newegg. I have premier so it was pain free and they paid for the return shipping label. Hopefully the replacement doesn't have 4 dirt smudges like this one. Was hard for me to rma it because I got a very uniform panel (spyder 4 says all quadrants are within 9% of each other, that is really good imo) and no dead pixels but the smudge in the center couldn't be ignored. I will update when I get my new monitor.
> Can someone please tell me how to access the service menu please


With the RMA for replacement I think you have to wait until they receive and process it before shipping out a new one.

For me, the return shipping label was a ground label shipping from MA to LA (5 days) + the processing time. I just did a return for full refund and ordered another one outright.


----------



## Scalise84

Correct. Newegg Premier doesn't cover cross shipment on returns like Amazon LLC does.


----------



## Kajiki

I just recieved my XB270HU from Newegg today. Got one with an April 2015 manufacture date. So far I've counted 20 dead pixels and one larger blurry spot that appears to be dirt. Black light bleed is minimal... lol. You guys aren't kidding, the QC on these monitors is horrendous. My stand had some scuff marks on it as well as some scratches around display port. Makes me wonder if this thing was returned or they just ruffed it up at the factory.

I have perfect Swift from Microcenter boxed up and ready for return, but now I think I'm going to pull it out and sit it next to the Acer and see how they compare. Got a Titan X today too so atleast its not all bad


----------



## vladz

^^^

I got mine from newegg too april batch but does not have dead or stuck pixel and the ips glow is minimal. I guess im lucky no more hassle to return and wait again...,


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kajiki*
> 
> I just recieved my XB270HU from Newegg today. Got one with an April 2015 manufacture date. So far I've counted 20 dead pixels and one larger blurry spot that appears to be dirt. Black light bleed is minimal... lol. You guys aren't kidding, the QC on these monitors is horrendous. My stand had some scuff marks on it as well as some scratches around display port. Makes me wonder if this thing was returned or they just ruffed it up at the factory.
> 
> I have perfect Swift from Microcenter boxed up and ready for return, but now I think I'm going to pull it out and sit it next to the Acer and see how they compare. Got a Titan X today too so atleast its not all bad


It'd be pretty easy to tell if it was opened and returned. There would be marks on the Styrofoam from trying to remove it, tape would look disturbed, and no way anyone re-packaged it to perfection.


----------



## Kajiki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> It'd be pretty easy to tell if it was opened and returned. There would be marks on the Styrofoam from trying to remove it, tape would look disturbed, and no way anyone re-packaged it to perfection.


I was suspect of the box because one of the tabs was ruffed up and there was a piece of styrofoam was taped with packing tape to hold in place. Maybe its supposed to be like that? I guess it doesn't matter if it was returned before... it's definitely getting returned now.


----------



## HBizzle

Just received mine and hooked it up. One dead pixel dead center right below my chrome url bar. Anyone have a way to tell if it is stuck or dead?

One thing I noticed is it became dead after a few minutes of first powering on. Was not there before that.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psykix*
> 
> Anyone using one of these with Windows 10?
> 
> When I switch the monitor off, it appears that the resolution changes. Any open windows are resized when I switch back on, and the task bar and desktop icons are nowhere to be seen.
> 
> It seems similar to the HDMI issues that used to plague Windows 7.
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix it?


Yes, but I'm not having that issue. It's operating perfectly here as it does in Windows 8.1.
Also connected to Evga 980 SC


----------



## HBizzle

Update.

It appears my dead pixel is actually a speck of dirt/dust underneath the screen. I have been able to move it up to the very edge of the screen by flicking it with my finger. Trying to decide if I should continue trying to flick it up and away or return the screen.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Update.
> 
> It appears my dead pixel is actually a speck of dirt/dust underneath the screen. I have been able to move it up to the very edge of the screen by flicking it with my finger. Trying to decide if I should continue trying to flick it up and away or return the screen.


i would keep it since its just a speck of dirt/dust and not a dead pixel


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> i would keep it since its just a speck of dirt/dust and not a dead pixel


Except it is kinda annoying that it even is there with such an expensive monitor. I have 30 days to return it to Amazon. Will see what I decide.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Except it is kinda annoying that it even is there with such an expensive monitor. I have 30 days to return it to Amazon. Will see what I decide.


Everybody has their own tolerance level for stuff like that, I would return it.


----------



## MSI Geno

I just picked up mine off of Amazon. No dead pixels/dust particles and just slight IPS glow from the top and bottom right corners. i am pretty happy with my purchase


----------



## psykix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Yes, but I'm not having that issue. It's operating perfectly here as it does in Windows 8.1.
> Also connected to Evga 980 SC


Do you have a monitor driver installed? I don't and it just shows as a generic - I'm wondering if that may be the issue..


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psykix*
> 
> Do you have a monitor driver installed? I don't and it just shows as a generic - I'm wondering if that may be the issue..


I do not. Since the Acer driver isn't signed, I didn't take steps to force it.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Update.
> 
> It appears my dead pixel is actually a speck of dirt/dust underneath the screen. I have been able to move it up to the very edge of the screen by flicking it with my finger. Trying to decide if I should continue trying to flick it up and away or return the screen.


I tought dirt spots can not be removed .How you do that withh your finger?


----------



## psykix

Hmm wonder what's different about mine then?


----------



## brasco

Got mine up and running yesterday, ran a few tests and they're working well, everything is very smooth, colour calibrated nicely etc etc.

The only issue I'm having is G-Sync recognition - When I turn the monitors on, I have to go into NV control panel to activate the second display and then (seemingly randomly) it only shows one as G-Sync capable, I only need it on one, I'm not spanning or anything. The quick fix is to pull the DisplayPort out and back in a few times until it's back to both G-SYNC capable. I was wandering if anyone else has found this issue and if there's a more permanent solution since it happens every time I turn them on?



G-SYNC is enabled in the "Set up G-SYNC" panel

edit: Also just noticed the Hz is reset to 60hz each time as well...


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Except it is kinda annoying that it even is there with such an expensive monitor. I have 30 days to return it to Amazon. Will see what I decide.


Its your decision but if it was me i would keep it, never know if the next panel you get will have dead pixels.


----------



## Phaelynar

My second monitor attempt arrives today. Crossing my fingers for a perfect panel. Will update later this evening when I get the chance to set it up.


----------



## ozzy1925

guys i have a question: I ordered 1 from amazon and should arrive in 6-7 days but my main pc is not finished yet so i need to test it with my older pc and it just has on board vga and hdmi out (hd 4600 cpu: 4770k motherboard asus h81 m plus) .Can i get signal if i buy display port to hdmi adapter?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guys i have a question: I ordered 1 from amazon and should arrive in 6-7 days but my main pc is not finished yet so i need to test it with my older pc and it just has on board vga and hdmi out (hd 4600 cpu: 4770k motherboard asus h81 m plus) .Can i get signal if i buy display port to hdmi adapter?


1920x1080 is max resolution supported.

Odds are likely the iGPU in your CPU won't even produce video to the Predator, as it has a native resoultion of 1440P. I have found that Intel iGPUs won't produce video if the native resolution of the display being connected is above their maximum. Even if that display will support the lower resolution for video purposes only.


----------



## I--S

Intel iGPUs support 4k.

My father has been running his Dell U2711 at 2560x1440 from the HD4000 in his i7-2600K for several years, over displayport, with no issue.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> 1920x1080 is max resolution supported.
> 
> Odds are likely the iGPU in your CPU won't even produce video to the Predator, as it has a native resoultion of 1440P. I have found that Intel iGPUs won't produce video if the native resolution of the display being connected is above their maximum. Even if that display will support the lower resolution for video purposes only.


many boards with hd 4600 even support 4k but my board doesnt have display port
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> Intel iGPUs support 4k.
> 
> My father has been running his Dell U2711 at 2560x1440 from the HD4000 in his i7-2600K for several years, over displayport, with no issue.


so you think using dp to hdmi adapter will work?


----------



## Sanek

Got my 2 monitors (NCIX, manufacturing date = March 2015).

Well, the good news is that the panel looks absolutely amazing - easily way ahead of any other monitor I've ever owned:
 

These were snapped from a video as that reproduces what I'm seeing pretty accurately without exposure affecting the image. Here is the difference between these:
High exposure to show exaggerated backlight (not what I'm seeing):


Actual (pretty accurate to what I'm seeing) - that is pretty good for an IPS panel:


* All of these were taken at 24 Brightness, 50 Contrast and 2.2 Gamma settings.

The bad news is that both seem to have either dead pixels or dirt under the coating. There is only one instance of this on the first monitor and it covers up half of a pixel in the corner of the screen, so I'm actually not noticing it at all, unless I look for it really close, but this is what it looks like:


Unfortunately, the second screen has several of these (3 in total), including one right in the center of the screen, so I will be exchanging that one:


Overall, I am pretty impressed with how everything looks and not really too disappointed with the issues (I expected these, which is why I bought all the warranties).


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Got my 2 monitors (NCIX, manufacturing date = March 2015).
> 
> Well, the good news is that the panel looks absolutely amazing - easily way ahead of any other monitor I've ever owned:
> 
> 
> These were snapped from a video as that reproduces what I'm seeing pretty accurately without exposure affecting the image. Here is the difference between these:
> High exposure to show exaggerated backlight (not what I'm seeing):
> 
> 
> Actual (pretty accurate to what I'm seeing) - that is pretty good for an IPS panel:
> 
> 
> * All of these were taken at 24 Brightness, 50 Contrast and 2.2 Gamma settings.
> 
> The bad news is that both seem to have either dead pixels or dirt under the coating. There is only one instance of this on the first monitor and it covers up half of a pixel in the corner of the screen, so I'm actually not noticing it at all, unless I look for it really close, but this is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the second screen has several of these (3 in total), including one right in the center of the screen, so I will be exchanging that one:


Rep for a comprehensive review that clears up some of the snake oil in this thread. Albeit I have to drop my brightness to 20 to get the same effect in a totally dark room(which I don't ever game in anyway)...I am a stealth game lover and my display is fine once I took about 5 minutes with the settings.









I can run my panel at 0 brightness and it's still bright enough as well so maybe my backlight is uber...so terrible that it will have longer life...
My worry is the G Sync module crapping out at high refresh over the actual display....then again I got lucky and got no dirt inside the panel. That is to me the biggest deal breaker I have read in here that shows up frequently.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Rep for a comprehensive review that clears up some of the snake oil in this thread. Albeit I have to drop my brightness to 20 to get the same effect in a totally dark room(which I don't ever game in anyway)...I am a stealth game lover and my display is fine once I took about 5 minutes with the settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can run my panel at 0 brightness and it's still bright enough as well so maybe my backlight is uber...so terrible that it will have longer life...
> My worry is the G Sync module crapping out at high refresh over the actual display....then again I got lucky and got no dirt inside the panel. That is to me the biggest deal breaker I have read in here that shows up frequently.


It should be noted that I actually have this running at 10 Brightness, 20 Contrast, 2.2 Gamma at the moment as the other settings were too bright for me. I only used those as they are pretty standard to compare to the TFTCentral settings and to what others are testing these at. I also generally run screens at settings what some others may consider too dark, but I think its really relative - your eyes adjust over time.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> It should be noted that I actually have this running at 10 Brightness, 20 Contrast, 2.2 Gamma at the moment as the other settings were too bright for me. I only used those as they are pretty standard to compare to the TFTCentral settings and to what others are testing these at. I also generally run screens at settings what some others may consider too dark, but I think its really relative - your eyes adjust over time.


I also probably run monitors at settings others would consider too dark so I hear you.
I hope your next panel comes pixel perfect. I have tried every G Sync display out and frankly this one is the best by a mile. It does have flaws but today....what hardware OR software doesn't? For what I spent it's well worth it assuming it's lifespan proves true....but nobody can really speak on lifespan % yet.


----------



## emsj86

I understand people say acer doesn't care about qc. I don't get it bc aren't they losing money left and right with returns. I would be firing the people checking these monitors. Which to be honest I don't think they or most co. Do.


----------



## I--S

Great stuff - that mirrors what I'm getting also.

I've been having a bit of trouble getting profiles to "stick" - I have possibly made the mistake of loading 3 different calibration programs on my machine (Xrite i1profiler, HCFR and dispcalgui). Two of these put startup programs in, which i then took out but then profiles wouldn't stick, and I found a profile from my old LG kicking around the system also. I've cleared it up now I think.

I put my settings and profile earlier in the thread - I've reprofiled a couple of times since because of the above issue, but similar results throughout. I'd be interested to hear what you guys think of the settings and profile, as you both seem to like lower brightness as I do.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I understand people say acer doesn't care about qc. I don't get it bc aren't they losing money left and right with returns. I would be firing the people checking these monitors. Which to be honest I don't think they or most co. Do.


Not necessarily. With a tech product I'm assuming they have a substantially high margin on this item. I'm also sure that they have a predetermined defective allowance in regards to manufacturing.

With any product everyone needs to understand that complaints will be more widely recognized than people who are happy. More people tend to review products negatively as opposed to going out of your way when you're completely satisfied.

If Acer was actually receiving 30-40% of their monitors back as defective from direct to consumer or retail returns, they would probably just pull the plug on the thing, issue a press release, and move on with their lives.


----------



## moonbogg

You guys with this monitor, can you try something please. Look at an all white image and tell me if the lower half looks tinted a yellowish brown color? Mine does. Its slight, but noticeable if I look for it.


----------



## Phaelynar

Just got my 2nd monitor (replacing my junk first one) and it seems quite good at the moment. Don't want to jinx it though.


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Just got my 2nd monitor (replacing my junk first one) and it seems quite good at the moment. Don't want to jinx it though.


Awesome and congrats. Hey, by the way, is your white nice and white all over? Or is it kind of yellowish in places? Please don't ignore me. I'll probably start crying.


----------



## t1337dude

Got my 2nd monitor. There's some noticeable specks stuck in the panel. There are a couple near the top left edge of the screen, and then a more noticeable one towards the middle. None of the dust specks are as noticeable as the hair-shaped one in my last monitor, but this is still disappointing.

The only other complaint I have is that the IPS glow on my monitor seems slightly worse than the last models (I have pictures to compare). There's definitely a pronounced glow in the bottom right...I'm not sure if it's enough to bother me, because the IPS glow overall is still better than my U2412M.

Really, the only thing that bothers me is the dust speck towards the middle...it's about the size of a pixel, but it has a shape to it and it's dull looking (instead of a solid pronounced black spot). I took some distilled water to it and it did no good. Not sure if I want to keep it or send it back. After noticing the dust speck in the middle I'm leaning towards sending it back.

I'll put pictures up at another time.

One weird thing is that my brother and I both thoroughly inspected it on multiple screens (full white and yellow) and we couldn't even find that particular dust speck after minutes of looking. It's almost as if it just appeared, because our attention was initially drawn to the less noticeable specks in the corner.


----------



## Battou62

I also received my replacement monitor this afternoon from Newegg, and I seem to have won the panel lottery. No dead pixels, but I did find one tiny dust spec in the lower left portion of the screen. You have to really look for the spec to see it though. I am pretty happy with this monitor. Don't give up everyone


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> Awesome and congrats. Hey, by the way, is your white nice and white all over? Or is it kind of yellowish in places? Please don't ignore me. I'll probably start crying.


No yellow. No dirt. No dead pixels.

Got lucky it seems.


----------



## t1337dude

So here's a pic of my bothersome dust speck. More specifically it's in between the top right corner and the middle of my screen. I'm still contemplating sending it back.

EDIT: Hmm..looks like it's going over 4 pixels, examining that picture. I think I might just send it in for a refund since I'm getting close to my 30 day RMA window. I'll just wait until Day 29 and file my RMA. I'm not sure if I'm going to get a 3rd one anytime soon.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I bet those returned monitors (that still function) eventually make their way to someone's desk, but certainly not someone who posts here in these forums. Acer probably "refurbishes" them and then ships them to another country. I doubt they take a total loss on a monitor with a dead pixel or two, even if they have a allowance on certain percentage of unit failures. I commemd Acer (and the resellers) for being relatively lax about returning units with small defects, regardless of where they eventually end up.

The tale of this monitor is just like almost any other piece of hardware that gets discussed here. Some people have bad experiences and some have good experiences, and the rest are left to decide based on what gets posted. With this monitor currently being one of a kind it should be a simple decision for anyone who has the money and a decent Nvidia GPU. I absolutely love mine and am glad that I decided against getting an Overlord Tempest around Christmas.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> Awesome and congrats. Hey, by the way, is your white nice and white all over? Or is it kind of yellowish in places? Please don't ignore me. I'll probably start crying.


Maybe very little on the very bottom left edge of the screen, but its barely noticeable at all - nothing obvious for sure.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a pic of my bothersome dust speck. More specifically it's in between the top right corner and the middle of my screen. I'm still contemplating sending it back.
> 
> EDIT: Hmm..looks like it's going over 4 pixels, examining that picture. I think I might just send it in for a refund since I'm getting close to my 30 day RMA window. I'll just wait until Day 29 and file my RMA. I'm not sure if I'm going to get a 3rd one anytime soon.


That is almost the same as what I have on my second screen (except I have 2 of these there) - one right in the middle of the screen and one in the middle, closer to the top:


I'm obviously exchanging that screen and, for this price, I will make sure to keep exchanging them until I get one that does not have any issues.


----------



## t1337dude

I'm curious about the dude who flicked out the dust that was in his panel. I tried maneuvering the dust using a dull pick wrapped in microfiber cloth and I can't really seem to get it to move in any way that decreases its visibility.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> That is almost the same as what I have on my second screen (except I have 2 of these there) - one right in the middle of the screen and one in the middle, closer to the top:
> 
> 
> I'm obviously exchanging that screen and, for this price, I will make sure to keep exchanging them until I get one that does not have any issues.


Perfection!

Something we strive for with our $.









SS


----------



## t1337dude

So I tried ULMB for my first time and just hopped into CS:GO for a single match of gungame, not having played in a couple weeks.



I won







I feel a very definite benefit to having ULMB on. It feels like I'm on speed or something. People just can't keep up.

Maybe I'll just keep playing the lottery


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So I tried ULMB for my first time and just hopped into CS:GO for a single match of gungame, not having played in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a very definite benefit to having ULMB on. It feels like I'm on speed or something. People just can't keep up.
> 
> Maybe I'll just keep playing the lottery


I haven't even tried the ULMB on mine, I can't bring myself to turn G-Sync off.

Although I am pretty sure I would have no issues holding 144 on CS:GO.


----------



## Synthetic Frost

Just wanted to post an update. A few pages back I said i'd gone ahead and ordered the XB270HU. It arrived today, and after a VERY thorough and meticulous search with a fine-tooth comb... It has ZERO dead pixels or dust spots, no yellowish color tinting, and extremely minimal IPS glow/BLB in the very bottom right-hand corner. I can't seem to figure out how to get the factory OSD to come up, so I can't check the manufacturing date, but it seems either I hit the virtual jackpot on my monitor, or the QC has improved dramatically with the newer batches.

VERY happy with it.


----------



## vladz

^^^

What manufactured date? Mine april 2015 no dust,stuck or dead pixel


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Some photos of GTA and Project Cars.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Sir pls can you share your all settings? On your monitor and did you used color calibration tool?


----------



## t1337dude

I realized my ULMB must have not been on in my CS:GO match, it must've been just at 144Hz. As soon as I boot up any games, my ULMB turns off. I can tell it turns off because my brightness boosts back up and then pressing the ULMB button results in a "Must be in 85, 100 Mode" etc. message it gives. I have my monitor set to 100Hz in the NVIDIA control panel. What's the flippin deal?


----------



## Leyaena

I just ordered one, to replace my ROG Swift.
Don't worry guys, the Swift is going to a good place as well


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I realized my ULMB must have not been on in my CS:GO match, it must've been just at 144Hz. As soon as I boot up any games, my ULMB turns off. I can tell it turns off because my brightness boosts back up and then pressing the ULMB button results in a "Must be in 85, 100 Mode" etc. message it gives. I have my monitor set to 100Hz in the NVIDIA control panel. What's the flippin deal?


You are probably using the "prefer highest refresh rate" in NVCP, so every game willl make the refresh rate jump to 144 in fullscreen exclusive mode and auto turn off ULMB. Need to set it to "application controlled" for the games you want to use ULMB with (you can do that per profile if you want to keep g-sync for most other games)


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> You are probably using the "prefer highest refresh rate" in NVCP, so every game willl make the refresh rate jump to 144 in fullscreen exclusive mode and auto turn off ULMB. Need to set it to "application controlled" for the games you want to use ULMB with (you can do that per profile if you want to keep g-sync for most other games)


Thanks. You're right.

I like ULMB but I think having 144Hz (w/ or w/o G-Sync) gives me a little more mojo.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthetic Frost*
> 
> Just wanted to post an update. A few pages back I said i'd gone ahead and ordered the XB270HU. It arrived today, and after a VERY thorough and meticulous search with a fine-tooth comb... It has ZERO dead pixels or dust spots, no yellowish color tinting, and extremely minimal IPS glow/BLB in the very bottom right-hand corner. I can't seem to figure out how to get the factory OSD to come up, so I can't check the manufacturing date, but it seems either I hit the virtual jackpot on my monitor, or the QC has improved dramatically with the newer batches.
> 
> VERY happy with it.


Congratulations! The manufacture date should be on the box where the serial number is.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Sir pls can you share your all settings? On your monitor and did you used color calibration tool?


TFTCentral settings. Brightness to 24 and color mode: user. That's really all I tweaked.


----------



## Synthetic Frost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Congratulations! The manufacture date should be on the box where the serial number is.


There's no serial number or anything resembling a printed date anywhere on the box, sadly.

I really wish someone would get cracking on figuring out what the factory button combination is.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthetic Frost*
> 
> There's no serial number or anything resembling a printed date anywhere on the box, sadly..


Look underneath the back of the monitor where the displayport is. I believe the manufacture date is there. If not, it's by the power plug. Mine's April 2015.


----------



## Synthetic Frost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Look underneath the back of the monitor where the displayport is. I believe the manufacture date is there. If not, it's by the power plug. Mine's April 2015.


Good call. Yup. April 2015.


----------



## Synthetic Frost

Thought you guys might like to see it all set up. My workstation isn't as spotless as some of you. But trust me, I get a lot of work done at this desk.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthetic Frost*
> 
> There's no serial number or anything resembling a printed date anywhere on the box, sadly.
> 
> I really wish someone would get cracking on figuring out what the factory button combination is.


If I'm not mistaken it's been "cracked" already. I believe someone posted you have to press together the 2nd and 3rd button from the right (so leaving the power button out) or from the left, I can't recall exactly now.


----------



## Falkentyne

It's another button combination with "Menu"
The problem is, the person who found it out was able to enter the service menu multiple times with it consistently, then suddenly he couldn't get in anymore. Makes me wonder if the monitor has to be in a different state or something else has to be toggled on, in the first place.

I don't have the monitor, but I AM very curious how the overdrive setting in the factory menu affects ULMB.

Can you guys tell me, can overdrive (in the regular OSD) be changed in ULMB mode?
Or is it locked out?

If it can't, I'm rather sure the factory service menu will override that.
On the lightboost monitors, you could change the lightboost overdrive (even though the regular OSD locked you out) by changing the OD gain through the service menu. (Asus VG248QE, for example). Setting OD gain to 00 did not actually turn off overdrive, though (unlike AMA off on the Benq (inaccessible in LB mode of course) which did turn all overdrive), rather OD gain at 00 still had overdrive enabled in Lightboost, just at very low levels.

Even though the Tracefree setting (when lightboost was disabled) corresponded with the OD gain value after you changed tracefree, vice versa did NOT apply. If you changed OD gain to 00 when tracefree was set to 80, tracefree would still be at 80, but with no overdrive applied.

Will be interesting if you guys unlock the factory menu and mess around with overdrive in ULMB mode.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwPkE4P8CAk


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> TFTCentral settings. Brightness to 24 and color mode: user. That's really all Itweaked.


Thanks i also followed tft central but the 24 brightness i cant stand with that so i set mine at 40.....


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> What manufactured date? Mine april 2015 no dust,stuck or dead pixel


Mine is January 2015 - zero issues!


----------



## misskiwi

Just received mine. No dead pixels as far as I can tell, and no dust. Manufactured March 2015 ordered from NCIX.

Haven't tested it in a dark room yet, but I did try the ultra scientific method of putting a blanket over me and the screen just to see how the IPS glow is, and it looks pretty standard. Noticeable in extremely dark areas (playing Outlast for example), but it doesn't seem like something deal breaking.

Thought I'd post a positive case for people considering buying! A OK here.

I was not prepared for how smooth the mouse is at 144 on the desktop. Oh my god.

Edit: here's a screen from a video taken on my phone. How's this look? Its pretty close to what I'm seeing, if a tiny bit more intense than in person.


----------



## mkyeny

5th one just got here (this one from Newegg again) and it's got more dirt. The right corner bleed is not bad at all on this one compared to the others though(April), so that was an improvement. Guess I'm done at this point. Some get lucky, some don't. If this was anywhere near the edges I'd consider keeping it, but at the same time there's no excuse for 5/5 panels having dirt behind the coating or dead pixels near the center of the screen...that's not something I should _have_ to accept.


It may not look terrible from the shot, but it's much worse in person and too close to the center to ignore on anything other than really dark colors.


----------



## supermi

Got my second one. Really good in the backlight department, no dead pixels but a single piece of dirt.

Backlight is good enough to make me sad about returning it but I am not ok with dirt behind the semigloss.

Off towards the side but really not cool. O for 2


----------



## lucasj1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Thanks i also followed tft central but the 24 brightness i cant stand with that so i set mine at 40.....


Yeah me too.....except I have my brightness at 60


----------



## IM125

I don't know what happened, but my monitor "broke" for a few moments. I managed to fix it though. Can anyone tell me why something like this would happen, and whether or not there's a chance it could happen again? Could something like this cause any permanent damage?
I fixed it by switching the monitor off, disconnecting all the cables, and reconnecting the power cable in a different place.


----------



## polkfan

Sorry that happen to you and yes someone else had the same issue and got rid of it and then it came right back. Man can you do a favor for us and everyone here and look at the back of the monitor and tell us when it came out it should have a sticker on its side.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Up

@im125

My condolence sir


----------



## Wolferin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IM125*
> 
> I don't know what happened, but my monitor "broke" for a few moments. I managed to fix it though. Can anyone tell me why something like this would happen, and whether or not there's a chance it could happen again? Could something like this cause any permanent damage?
> I fixed it by switching the monitor off, disconnecting all the cables, and reconnecting the power cable in a different place.


Which driver version you are using? I have also this problem, but until now only one time. I think it is a Driver problem, because it happens only in Windows - i use Version 350.12. Perhaps, what also can happend, the g-sync module crashed.


----------



## coolbho3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IM125*
> 
> I don't know what happened, but my monitor "broke" for a few moments. I managed to fix it though. Can anyone tell me why something like this would happen, and whether or not there's a chance it could happen again? Could something like this cause any permanent damage?
> I fixed it by switching the monitor off, disconnecting all the cables, and reconnecting the power cable in a different place.


Maybe your DisplayPort cable was loose.


----------



## Wolferin

No, this Problem has nothing to do with the DisplayPort cable.


----------



## Falkentyne

Someone else had that exact same problem. Exact same location, too, except that line was red, instead of blue....


----------



## Thoth420

G Sync module is the root of that problem imo and the latest driver is so broken. I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. Played GTA5 all night last night and it ran fine on the last driver.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> G Sync module is the root of that problem imo and the latest driver is so broken. I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. Played GTA5 all night last night and it ran fine on the last driver.


So you're saying that a driver issue is causing the problems with the G-sync module? Which driver version do you recommend using?

Guess the ultimate question is can anyone experiencing the colored line issue above revert their drivers and see if they can replicate the issue?


----------



## Boffinboy

Hi all, I just recently picked up this monitor. Unfortunately I have an issue with horrendous flicker that can only be fixed by reinstalling the drivers, or turning gysnc off - it's as if the backlight is strobing at some bizarre headache-inducing torture frequency

The monitor was working absolutely fine, then after a restart the screen would flicker, more so when moving the mouse etc. It would stop if gysnc is turned off in the nvidia control panel. The flicker occurs on the desktop, but not before windows is booting; it also occurred in games.

I reinstalled the latest drivers and it fixed it, but then the issue occurred again. I'm now trying the previous set of drivers to see if it reoccurs. Has anyone else had this issue? I've couldn't see any references to "flicker" when I searched the thread.

I'm trying to figure out if it's a driver issue or I need to return the monitor that I had shipped from abroad...


----------



## IM125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that happen to you and yes someone else had the same issue and got rid of it and then it came right back. Man can you do a favor for us and everyone here and look at the back of the monitor and tell us when it came out it should have a sticker on its side.


Sorry for the late response. I checked the back of the monitor and it says March 2015. I purchased it from CDW.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolbho3k*
> 
> Maybe your DisplayPort cable was loose.


I don't think it was a problem with the displayport cable or Nvidia driver because it was visible even before the monitor started displaying the desktop. You can see in one of the pictures that it couldn't even show the ACER logo without screwing up.

Anyway, it seems to be working fine for now. I played a few hours of GTA V with the latest Nvidia drivers (350.12) and I haven't had any issues yet. I'll post again with pics if the issue comes back.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Someone else had that exact same problem. Exact same location, too, except that line was red, instead of blue....


How about your monitor? Oh that's right, you don't have one, but you do have an opinion. Fan the flames much?


----------



## LordVarian

Third times the charm?

Just arrived today. Will test tonight when it gets dark for IPS Glow/Bleeding. I asked them to test it, so hopefully i'll have a winner this time around.


----------



## vladz

On white background i found i have dirt something at the bottom left but tbh its not noticeable but if you stare your eyes you will notice. Its not a big deal i will keep this because i have a minimal ips glow and no dead pixel....


----------



## mitsuhide

Just got my panel. Manufactured March 2015. Backlight/IPS glow is minimal but present.

There are roughly 5 dead pixels around the perimeter of the screen in various places. They don't bother me.

But what does bother me is a speck of dust/dirt near the left/center of the screen that's right at eye level. Picture here: http://i.imgur.com/aM1kwl3.jpg


----------



## w123

Anyone had issues with the USB hub? When i plug the monitor into my USB 3.0 ports it disables my keyboard upon boot (corsair that is also a 3.0 hub). If its plugged into a 2.0 port it doesn't do that. Assuming motherboard limitation (MSI).

Was slightly annoyed they don't give you a USB cable when you spend 800 dollars!

Mine has been fine except for the yellowish bleed in the bottom right corner. But the fluidity of 144hz Gsync (with 2 gtx980s) is something to behold.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Welcome to my ignore list.
> if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing.
> 
> I was helping someone else, not you.


Maybe you should practice what you preach about not saying anything positive. Especially when you offer little to no insight about the item being discussed. I guess you can't handle a little friendly debate, or someone else's varying opinion.

Just responding to you over the last three days I have received +3 rep, so I am not alone in my sentiments here bud. I just wouldn't go into an owner's forum of a piece of hardware I don't own and begin to trash it and it's manufacturer on principle alone...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> So you're saying that a driver issue is causing the problems with the G-sync module? Which driver version do you recommend using?
> 
> Guess the ultimate question is can anyone experiencing the colored line issue above revert their drivers and see if they can replicate the issue?


No sorry to be more clear the latest driver has a known bug with g sync being forced on even at desktop. But the lines issues has occured on every G sync panel in some form or fashion. My guess is that it's something to do with the module. Couldn't say what....


----------



## t1337dude

I just noticed another problem with my monitor that I haven't even seen mentioned before. In the middle, lower portion of my monitor. It's like...a 1cm squiggly hair, but instead of being dark, it simply colors what space it inhabits with a lighter shade. It's most noticeable on white - there's a hair-shaped spot where it's just blatantly whiter than everything else. At least I was already planning on sending this back - but maybe it's another thing people should keep an eye out for before deciding to keep their monitor. It's not super noticeable when you're looking for dust or pixels.

But in posting situations, it really catches the eye.


----------



## LordVarian

1 Dead Pixel, 1 Stuck Pixel, and unacceptable levels of IPS glow. This is complete garbage. I even told them to test it.


----------



## t1337dude

Yea. It seems like there are just way too many different issues to look for. Dust, pixels, glow, bleed, and other artifacts. Even asking someone else to examine it for you seems tricky. It's certainly a gamble. I'm holding off on re-buying once I return. Maybe a couple of months of time will sort things out.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Has anyone nailed down a sure-fire way to access the service menu? I am really getting sick of this monitors warm-up time from sleep as well as start up and am wondering if this menu display thingy can be disabled under the service menu.


----------



## moonbogg

Please give me your opinions of my panel. No dead pixels and no dirt that I can see, and I've looked. My concern was poor white levels that are uneven and kind of dirty looking, especially toward the bottom. But you guys tell me if you'd be happy with this. I took various color pics below with iPhone.











I am personally unhappy with the uneven and dirty white color, but I am thinking I should maybe just keep this one because I might just get screwed in some worse way. Maybe a good hardware calibration might help a little?

Pics were taken with monitor brightness at 30. Otherwise I used the TFT central settings.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> Please give me your opinions of my panel. No dead pixels and no dirt that I can see, and I've looked. My concern was poor white levels that are uneven and kind of dirty looking, especially toward the bottom. But you guys tell me if you'd be happy with this. I took various color pics below with iPhone.
> 
> I am personally unhappy with the uneven and dirty white color, but I am thinking I should maybe just keep this one because I might just get screwed in some worse way. Maybe a good hardware calibration might help a little?
> 
> Pics were taken with monitor brightness at 30. Otherwise I used the TFT central settings.


It is not possible to make any sort of judgement from these pictures.

They are taken at an angle, unknown distance and unknown exposure value, with automatic white balance applied.


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> It is not possible to make any sort of judgement from these pictures.
> 
> They are taken at an angle, unknown distance and unknown exposure value, with automatic white balance applied.


They actually look pretty damn close to the real thing. I was sitting right here when I took it. Assume they look just like the pic, because they almost do...sorta.
What should I do? Make a video and take a still from it and all that jazz? What if I used a DSLR with no effects?


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> They actually look pretty damn close to the real thing. I was sitting right here when I took it. Assume they look just like the pic, because they almost do...sorta.
> What should I do? Make a video and take a still from it and all that jazz? What if I used a DSLR with no effects?


Ok then, I'll make that assumption.

Is the last colour picture meant to be red?


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> Ok then, I'll make that assumption.
> 
> Is the last colour picture meant to be red?


lol yeah, it looks more red in real life. So how do I take good pics of it?


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> Assume they look just like the pic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> lol yeah, it looks more red in real life


Return that monitor. According to a colour picker your "Red" is R255 G156 B24 - you've got massive green into your red since your pictures are to be taken as accurate.

Seriously though, my point stands - these pictures do not allow for any sort of evaluation of the quality of your screen remotely. You have far too many variables in play - different exposures for each image (as evidenced by the varying brightness of your peripherals), different white balance in each picture (evidenced by colour shift on your peripherals) and the angle to your screen (evidenced by it showing perspective distortion - not rectangular with 90 degree angles).

The best you could hope to present is to use a DSLR set up levelled on a tripod, exactly pointed at the centre of the screen from a good distance - 10ft or so - with a custom white balance set according to the white display on the screen, and using a manual exposure set to show monitor white without clipping, and using the same exposure and white balance for your subsequent colour pictures.


----------



## moonbogg

I personally think they screwed up the AG coating. Do whites turn brownish toward the lower half of your monitor (assuming you own this monitor)? I can't tell if it's viewing angle dependent or a bad coating or something.


----------



## I--S

I do indeed have this monitor and mine is excellent.

Try tilting the monitor on its stand slightly, so the top of the screen is slightly further back than the bottom.


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> I do indeed have this monitor and mine is excellent.
> 
> Try tilting the monitor on its stand slightly, so the top of the screen is slightly further back than the bottom.


Its still yellow. I suppose yours has no such yellow tint. I'm ready to return it and roll the dice on another one.


----------



## polkfan

Return it and get another one you should not be seeing that in the middle and yes i own one and unless my monitor or my eyes are completely messed up that "red" looks like orange.


----------



## Tirant657

I got one on Amazon. I've noticed at least 1 dead pixel so far (it's right near the top center vertical, so where text is when browsing) and what look to be smudges (or maybe some other pixel defect) around. I've also noticed quite a bit of backlight bleed on all corners, most obviously on the right side. I took two pictures of the bleed (one was in night mode because my phone couldn't pick up the other corners as well). My panel is already calibrated using the settings provided within the first post, and the problem is much more noticeable on the default settings.

The other two corners don't show up as well on my camera.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IM125*
> 
> I don't know what happened, but my monitor "broke" for a few moments. I managed to fix it though. Can anyone tell me why something like this would happen, and whether or not there's a chance it could happen again? Could something like this cause any permanent damage?
> I fixed it by switching the monitor off, disconnecting all the cables, and reconnecting the power cable in a different place.


I was the one with the exact same problem except my lines were red/blue. After disconnecting all cables it fixed it too, then came back a few days later and unplugging power cord and replugging it fixed it again. I think it has something to do with the g-sync module glitching out. Unplugging the power and replugging it basically reboots it. Were you running 144hz all the time even on desktop? I switched to 120hz + Preferred Refresh: highest available in nvidia driver and hasn't happened again yet. Will report if it does glitch out again.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I was the one with the exact same problem except my lines were red/blue. After disconnecting all cables it fixed it too, then came back a few days later and unplugging power cord and replugging it fixed it again. I think it has something to do with the g-sync module glitching out. Unplugging the power and replugging it basically reboots it. Were you running 144hz all the time even on desktop? I switched to 120hz + Preferred Refresh: highest available in nvidia driver and hasn't happened again yet. Will report if it does glitch out again.


Were the lines in the exact same position pixel wise on both of the screens (the red line and the blue line?)


----------



## arbok26

I finally got my Amazon monitor. I haven't been able to try it because I'm away from home for another four days, and I'm sitting here fretting about it.

My wife's told me it's a January 2015 model. Do you guys think the January ones are more likely to be duds or still a good chance I'll get a half decent one? It's just way more difficult for me to return and get a new one cause I'm in Malaysia.


----------



## Kajiki

I was waiting for a Newegg RMA "replacement" like a dope which could of taken up to ten days. I just now chatted with Newegg and changed my RMA to refund and ordered new. I also got a $25 discount for my trouble. I should have my new one on Monday. Hoping to get a good one this time!

For those that have ordered from newegg... just ask nicely for a discount and you should get one.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Who knows if the manufacturer date corresponds directly to the panel lottery. Maybe if the OP makes a form/spreadsheet so we can all submit our manufacturer dates and the dead/stuck pixel count, dirt, and degree of bleed. That would maybe help prospective buyers identify if Acer is indeed changing QC for the better as time goes on.

For the most part buying any monitor will be a crap shoot depending on your tolerances. I wouldn't tolerate dead pixels, dirt, or severe bleed. But there will always be a small degree of glow/bleed regardless of the QC, it is just part of the manufacturing process with IPS variants. I was nervous before setting mine up, but was pleasantly surprised with no dead/stuck pixels or dirt and very light glow/bleed in 3 corners.


----------



## Kajiki

I had an April panel from Newegg and it was terrible. Some people have said their January panel is perfect also. I don't think manufacture date means anything that this point.


----------



## jummies

Just wanted to chime in here and say that I received a great panel. No dirt no stuck/dead pixels, and pretty decent levels of glow.


----------



## TooTay

So, I've had this monitor for a little while now, the backlight bleed and IPS glow is minimal and totally acceptable, I've also had no dead or stuck pixels, what I have had though are a serious of issues relating to the screens ability to display an image.

At seemingly random, the screen would be working fine and then flicker on/off rapidly as if it was switching itself on and off, sometimes this would cause the screen to stop outputting an image and instead just flash those random test colour images, other times it would cause a blurry/fuzzy image to be displayed. I've included pictures of this phenomenon but the camera has attempted to sharpen them so it looks more clear than it actually is.

















Album Original Size Images http://imgur.com/a/xxGnk

The computer was still completely operational during all this, just no image or a messed up one, was being displayed. In order to fix this a full restart of the system had to be done. I tried various things to attempt to fix this, took out one of my graphics cards for example, disabled G-sync, installed older drivers.. nothing cured the problem.

I've now figured out what causes it and it's utterly stupid, my presence near the monitor is what was causing it to flicker and eventually stop output, with a tape measure in hand, I sit approximately 40 inches away from my screen when leaning back in my chair, if I lean forward to approximately 30 inches away or get up out of my chair, it will flicker/cut out. I've included a video to illustrate this stupidity.

Video link https://youtu.be/7wyAcPyAjYc


----------



## Falkentyne

That blurry image is what the ROG Swift corruption looks like when the same thing happens on that.
I think they said it was the gsync scaler crapping out. Perhaps your body is reasonating with another device in the area and causing ....I don't know...:/ unless it's an electrical issue ...do you have any gigantic/magnetic speakers anywhere around?


----------



## TooTay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That blurry image is what the ROG Swift corruption looks like when the same thing happens on that.
> I think they said it was the gsync scaler crapping out. Perhaps your body is reasonating with another device in the area and causing ....I don't know...:/ unless it's an electrical issue ...do you have any gigantic/magnetic speakers anywhere around?


No, there were no electrical devices, phones etc near the monitor and when I did this test in the video, the only things plugged in were the keyboard and mouse.

Interesting to learn it's to do with the scaler, perhaps when they put it together they did not put appropriate shielding on it ? I don't really know, but what I do know is, I can't use it in this state as it requires you to be sat perfectly still pretty much.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooTay*
> 
> No, there were no electrical devices, phones etc near the monitor and when I did this test in the video, the only things plugged in were the keyboard and mouse.
> 
> Interesting to learn it's to do with the scaler, perhaps when they put it together they did not put appropriate shielding on it ? I don't really know, but what I do know is, I can't use it in this state as it requires you to be sat perfectly still pretty much.


I'm not 100% sure it's the scaler, I'm throwing guesses around, but if you look in the ROG swift thread for corruption, you see the same pattern of "blurry text." the only difference is the color pattern itself changes. And I never saw any monitors with traditional scalers becoming corrupted like that, unless they were being overclocked or run out of specifications (like Korean Qinx monitors being pushed past their overclocked limits).

If the freesync monitors using the exact same panel, or monitors using traditional scalers using the same panel don't have that problem, then it has to be the gsync module. But I don't even know what panel model these models use. Only the Asus Rog and Benq XL2730Z seem to have the exact part numbers available.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Were the lines in the exact same position pixel wise on both of the screens (the red line and the blue line?)


Here is a pic of mine. Looks about the same.


----------



## t1337dude

So, anyone see one of these in their monitor? This is on the lower center of mine. As I mentioned earlier, it's more noticeable than the other speck of dust I was going to return this for originally.

(I enhanced the contrast, it's difficult to capture in a picture)


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> (...)
> 
> But I don't even know what panel model these models use. Only the Asus Rog and Benq XL2730Z seem to have the exact part numbers available.


The panel used in the Acer is the AU Optronics M270DAN02.3 AHVA panel, as stated in the TFT Central review. It is believed that the ASUS MG279Q makes use of the exact same panel.


----------



## jcde7ago

If there is enough demand for it, I can add another spreadsheet for manufacturer dates, etc.

For dead pixel count, light bleed and other issues, those sections already exist in the main spreadsheet. No need to tally all of that separately, especially when everything but dead pixel count is all subjective for the most part. Next thing you know, people will be demanding that other members post photos taken by DSLRs (not smartphones) at specific brightness intervals to compare purported backlight bleeding to corroborate spreadsheet responses. We don't need to go overboard with this - this monitor is panel lottery as much as any other new display that's ever been released.

There is nothing special about the XB270HU to warrant CSI-levels of investigation, just so people can order from a reseller and still get screwed - unless you guys are going to demand that your resellers open up the boxes and not only look at panel manufacturing dates, but test for dead pixels and backlight bleeding as well. Let's try to be reasonable here.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> If there is enough demand for it, I can add another spreadsheet for manufacturer dates, etc.
> 
> For dead pixel count, light bleed and other issues, those sections already exist in the main spreadsheet. No need to tally all of that separately, especially when everything but dead pixel count is all subjective for the most part. Next thing you know, people will be demanding that other members post photos taken by DSLRs (not smartphones) at specific brightness intervals to compare purported backlight bleeding to corroborate spreadsheet responses. We don't need to go overboard with this - this monitor is panel lottery as much as any other new display that's ever been released.
> 
> There is nothing special about the XB270HU to warrant CSI-levels of investigation, just so people can order from a reseller and still get screwed - unless you guys are going to demand that your resellers open up the boxes and not only look at panel manufacturing dates, but test for dead pixels and backlight bleeding as well. Let's try to be reasonable here.


I was being facetious when I suggested that you include manufacturer dates in the spreadsheet. Some members put lots of stock in batch numbers of CPUs only to realize it is always a crapshoot. It is of course frustrating that we can't control certain things and that we must leave it up chance....

As Gru says in Despicable Me "Life is full of disappointments.....For some people".


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I was being facetious when I suggested that you include manufacturer dates in the spreadsheet. Some members put lots of stock in batch numbers of CPUs only to realize it is always a crapshoot. It is of course frustrating that we can't control certain things and that we must leave it up chance....
> 
> As Gru says in Despicable Me "Life is full of disappointments.....For some people".


Agreed! In so many ways....I got a release day(US) panel and it's perfect at least for me and the tons of IPS panels I have tried....as well as various other hardware namely CPU's and GPU's. Not everything comes down to good batch ...bad batch.


----------



## Axii

I've had my eye on this monitor for quite a while, I'm currently using an old cheapie Asus monitor with my gaming rig and it's time for an upgrade!
Unfortunately, I've been hearing a lot about screens with dead pixels, dirt and hair stuck in the screen and other issues with the QA for this monitor.

Does anyone have a suggestion for an online shop to buy this monitor in the *UK* which will accept no-quibble returns (in case of dead pixels or other issues)?

I normally buy from overclockers.co.uk but I queried them on their dead pixel return policy and they directed me to an FAQ on their site which states:
Quote:


> Please be aware that all of our Suppliers and thus Overclockers UK conform to the ISO 13406-2 standard - the acceptable number of dead pixels based on screen size and resolution. Information on this can be found through any major search engine typing "ISO 13406-2" and the monitor brand name. Products with dead pixels of equal to or less than those defined within the ISO 13406-2 standard will not be accepted for return.


So basically, if I order through OCUK and the monitor has less than the "acceptable" number of dead pixels (16 I think, for this one?), I'm dead in the water. But I'm the kind of person who will notice even one dead pixel and be unable to see past it, so OCUK really isn't acceptable for me for this reason. I don't want to shell out nearly £700 only to lose the lottery and get a crap one!!

I'm thinking Amazon, But I'm not sure if they would accept a return for, say, one stuck pixel or some dirt behind the screen etc.

So, in short, *tl;dr*, where should I buy this monitor in the UK that has a no-quibble returns policy regarding monitor defects and dead pixels?


----------



## BangBangPlay

@Axii

Can't say I have any experience with returning this monitor, but several others here undoubtedly do. Reading between the lines, returns/RMAs for almost anything (dirt, bleed, etc) all seem to be fairly easy with zero hoops to jump through. You will have to waste some time, which can be frustrating, but the final product is worth it.

So in other words Amazon UK should accept a return for almost any blemish seeing that most all other resellers have for members here. I don't think we have had a single report of a reseller or even The Acer Store rejecting a return based on it not meeting the allowance of dead pixels/bleed. So buy with some confidence that you can return it for almost anything you don't approve. IMO Acer has done a pretty good job of trying to get everyone a "perfect" monitor, whether it be on your first try or your fourth.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

You're kidding right...
It's a Monitor, thing you look in to for several hours, for most people the only monitor in their room

"RMAs for almost anything (dirt, bleed, etc)"
"IMO Acer has done a pretty good job"
"whether it be on your first try or your fourth"

Do you honestly think that dirt behind coating or serious backlight bleed is "easy with zero hoops to jump through" ?
Than I guess you are kind of person who don't mind someone stealing their wallet.
Having to RMA monitor SEVERAL times to get monitor with just 'acceptable' number of issues is so crazy.. I can't even.. my brain doesn't work.. QC level 0 of 9000
This is the ONLY thing keeping me from buying this monitor right now, the gamble.. I won't spend money on a monitor that has such serious QC issues even months after launch.


----------



## medgart

Hey guys this video is about Asus ROG SWIFT but my question is about G-SYNC. Please take a look at what he says at 6:40.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4_FzjJM-qs

Do you feel the same about G-sync if you turn it off?

Is the G-sync module really worth it or not?

Be honest please.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Hey guys this video is about Asus ROG SWIFT but my question is about G-SYNC. Please take a look at what he says at 6:40.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4_FzjJM-qs
> 
> Do you feel the same about G-sync if you turn it off?
> 
> Is the G-sync module really worth it or not?
> 
> Be honest please.


you need to test the monitor in a games that fluctuating between 60/70 to 144 fps and in that case the difference is like night and day...

if you play a game that run between 100 e 140 the difference is minimal but still (bacause g-sync remove stutter and tearing in every case)

honestly i run games on lcd @120hz since 2009 and g-sync is the game changer in lcd thech.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy257BQyDus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkrJU5d2RfA


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> You're kidding right...
> It's a Monitor, thing you look in to for several hours, for most people the only monitor in their room
> 
> "RMAs for almost anything (dirt, bleed, etc)"
> "IMO Acer has done a pretty good job"
> "whether it be on your first try or your fourth"
> 
> Do you honestly think that dirt behind coating or serious backlight bleed is "easy with zero hoops to jump through" ?
> Than I guess you are kind of person who don't mind someone stealing their wallet.
> Having to RMA monitor SEVERAL times to get monitor with just 'acceptable' number of issues is so crazy.. I can't even.. my brain doesn't work.. QC level 0 of 9000
> This is the ONLY thing keeping me from buying this monitor right now, the gamble.. I won't spend money on a monitor that has such serious QC issues even months after launch.


For the best gaming monitor on the market, yes. Other manufacturers of similar monitors are not nearly as forgiving with returns, Asus, Overlord Tempest, and the Korean OCables for example. Besides your going to take a gamble on basically any high end monitor you buy, so this is no different. I fortunately only had to buy one, but that's the lottery bro.

Don't act like we don't routinely play this lottery with several other components in our PC. I would rather this monitor/panel be available in its current state vs it not be available at all. If you don't want to take a chance then it's your loss. Keep waiting for the $1500 dream monitor with a perfect pixel/bleed/glow gaurantee. You'll probably have to upgrade your GPU by the time it gets released and 4K will likely be the standard anyways.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> For the best gaming monitor on the market, yes. Other manufacturers of similar monitors are not nearly as forgiving with returns, Asus, Overlord Tempest, and the Korean OCables for example. Besides your going to take a gamble on basically any high end monitor you buy, so this is no different. I fortunately only had to buy one, but that's the lottery bro.
> 
> Don't act like we don't *routinely play this lottery with several other components in our PC. I would rather this monitor/panel be available in its current state vs it not be available at all.* If you don't want to take a chance then it's your loss. Keep waiting for the $1500 dream monitor with a perfect pixel/bleed/glow gaurantee. You'll probably have to upgrade your GPU by the time it gets released and 4K will likely be the standard anyways.


Yup - that's the key line right there. The price tag doesn't excuse the XB270HU from the panel lottery, in much the same way that $1,000 doesn't buy someone a 5960X that OCs like a champ, or a GPU with high ASIC scores. The lottery is the lottery.








----
Also, added a video review by OCN-member GamingWiidesire to the OP.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> You're kidding right...
> It's a Monitor, thing you look in to for several hours, for most people the only monitor in their room
> 
> "RMAs for almost anything (dirt, bleed, etc)"
> "IMO Acer has done a pretty good job"
> "whether it be on your first try or your fourth"
> 
> Do you honestly think that dirt behind coating or serious backlight bleed is "easy with zero hoops to jump through" ?
> Than I guess you are kind of person who don't mind someone stealing their wallet.
> Having to RMA monitor SEVERAL times to get monitor with just 'acceptable' number of issues is so crazy.. I can't even.. my brain doesn't work.. QC level 0 of 9000
> This is the ONLY thing keeping me from buying this monitor right now, the gamble.. I won't spend money on a monitor that has such serious QC issues even months after launch.


Just buy brick and mortar that have hassle free returns and keep getting exchanges until you get an acceptable panel. I'm waiting on microcenter to get these and then its open season on their stock if i dont get a good first one.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Hey guys this video is about Asus ROG SWIFT but my question is about G-SYNC. Please take a look at what he says at 6:40.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4_FzjJM-qs
> 
> Do you feel the same about G-sync if you turn it off?
> 
> Is the G-sync module really worth it or not?
> 
> Be honest please.


If you play games only with strobed backlights, probably not.
If you've been playing only with sample and hold, definitely so.
Most gsync monitors have a strobed backlight in case you want to use it, so you can get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Kanivakil

Should I get this instead of the Acer Predator XR341CKA. I would be saving over $500.00. This monitor is not out until September.


----------



## Falkentyne

Good luck winning the dead pixel panel lottery with THAT monster!
It's a nice looking screen though.

Those ultrawide panels are for people who usually would want triple monitor setups (like 3x1080p) but don't want to deal with the ugliness of bezels and positioning. I just hope it has proper scaling options though! I would not want to play a MOBA or a RTS without a 1:1 16:9 or 16:10 option....


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Should I get this instead of the Acer Predator XR341CKA. I would be saving over $500.00. This monitor is not out until September.


If you're down with only 75 Hz


----------



## polkfan

To the people claiming "perfect" in quotes like they are being picky i will say it again every single time i went to Walmart and bought a cheapo monitor for 100$ it never had one dead pixel and i actually never seen dirt behind a panel my whole entire life until now. No excuse for that to be in any panel. If it was so normal i doubt we would have so many people in these forums complaining about it i mean really. Even my Dad who knows nothing about computers(if you put him in the control panel he would be clueless on what to do lol) would never allow dead pixels behind a screen you stare at for 8 hours+.

My self can deal with it since i only have one dead pixel but some times it bothers me a little when doing 2 things at once like reading and watching something on YouTube.

To bad staples or Best buy wouldn't have this monitor in the store so people can easily do this.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> If you're down with only 75 Hz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Good luck winning the dead pixel panel lottery with THAT monster!
> It's a nice looking screen though.
> 
> Those ultrawide panels are for people who usually would want triple monitor setups (like 3x1080p) but don't want to deal with the ugliness of bezels and positioning. I just hope it has proper scaling options though! I would not want to play a MOBA or a RTS without a 1:1 16:9 or 16:10 option....


What's this mean? Should I get the XB270HU instead of the XR341CKA that isn't out until September?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What's this mean? Should I get the XB270HU instead of the XR341CKA that isn't out until September?


Sure, why not?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Sure, why not?


I need some advice because I've never spent over $150 bucks for a gaming monitor. I want the best of best. Is this the best? The budget I've set for a gaming monitor is $1,500.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I need some advice because I've never spent over $150 bucks for a gaming monitor. I want the best of best. Is this the best?


The reviews seem to indicate so. Helps to read them so you know what you're getting.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> The reviews seem to indicate so. Helps to read them so you know what you're getting.


So cheap for the best of best. Only $799. I took your advice and just begin to look myself. They say high end monitors normally cost over $2,000. http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2402101,00.asp

Hmmm. Time to continue looking for the best gaming monitor.


----------



## Axii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> So cheap for the best of best. Only $799. I took your advice and just begin to look myself. They say high end monitors normally cost over $2,000. http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2402101,00.asp
> 
> Hmmm. Time to continue looking for the best gaming monitor.


That depends on what you want from a monitor. As part of my job I do photography and photo/video editing, the monitor I use for that cost around £1200 ($1800 or so), but I wouldn't touch that monitor with a bargepole as far as gaming is concerned. The reason for the cost if the backlight technology and the colour accuracy, which is important for editing, but its refresh rate and other such gaming staples are far below par for a gaming monitor.

And then there are the super-large 4K monitors - where you're paying for the large panel size or 4K tag, but they may have poor colour rendition (TN panels), refresh rates, lack G-Sync or other features, or may simply not run well on your computer - I've heard that even with the latest GeForce GTX 980, 4K will slow to a crawl in many games and that you'd need a minimum of 2-card SLI or one of the new Titan cards to push a 4K monitor.

And of course there's things like touchscreen displays, scientific monitors with all sorts of fancy gadgetry, etc etc. Plenty of specialist options out there.

Personally, I've heard great things about the specs of the XB270HU, but plenty of mixed bag results regarding the QA. If, like me, any QA issues (even one stuck/dead pixel or a hair behind the screen, for instance) will be very offputting, try to find a reseller who will allow no-quibble returns. Amazon are normally good for this but I've heard of people getting their Amazon accounts banned for doing too many returns so I do worry about things like that as I use them a lot. Sadly here in the UK there are basically no bricks-and-mortar PC shops anymore, at least not ones that sell high end gear like this







(and places like Currys and PC World have terrible returns policies anyway).


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> So cheap for the best of best. Only $799. I took your advice and just begin to look myself. They say high end monitors normally cost over $2,000. http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2402101,00.asp
> 
> Hmmm. Time to continue looking for the best gaming monitor.


This is currently the best gaming monitor if you can win the panel lottery.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> This is currently the best gaming monitor if you can win the panel lottery.


You make it sound like it's common to purchase a monitor with dead pixels. What are the odds that you will receive a monitor with dead pixel(s)?

I want a monitor that is higher than 34" and it doesn't matter if it's not 144Hz. I'm a casual gamer and would prefer the highest resolution monitors. Eye candy over speed is my motto.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You make it sound like it's common to purchase a monitor with dead pixels. What are the odds that you will receive a monitor with dead pixel(s)?
> 
> I want a monitor that is higher than 34" and it doesn't matter if it's not 144Hz. I'm a casual gamer and would prefer the highest resolution monitors. Eye candy over speed is my motto.


It's tough to tell, even based on what has been posted here. I personally have never bought a monitor or LCD TV that had a dead pixel, but I have seen all types of bleed and glow. Take a look at the spreadsheet in the OP of this forum and see how many members have reported dead pixels. That might give you an idea of your odds although it leaves out stats like how many monitors members went through and other issues that members overlooked.

Do you not care for speed or have you not experienced it yet? I had never owned a monitor over 72 Hz until this one and it is awesome. I don't think I'd go back to anything below 120 Hz now and Gsync is a must have for PC gaming. It isn't so much what it does but more what it doesn't do. That's another feature that once you experience it and get used to it gaming without it will suck.

If you have the money now get an XB270HU and give it a try. If you hate it or have a number of different issues then return it and wait for the 34" Predator. You really have nothing to loose granted you have the money set aside. Buy from a reputable reseller that will allow for easy/free returns.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> It's tough to tell, even based on what has been posted here. I personally have never bought a monitor or LCD TV that had a dead pixel, but I have seen all types of bleed and glow. Take a look at the spreadsheet in the OP of this forum and see how many members have reported dead pixels. That might give you an idea of your odds although it leaves out stats like how many monitors members went through and other issues that members overlooked.
> 
> Do you not care for speed or have you not experienced it yet? I had never owned a monitor over 72 Hz until this one and it is awesome. I don't think I'd go back to anything below 120 Hz now and Gsync is a must have for PC gaming. It isn't so much what it does but more what it doesn't do. That's another feature that once you experience it and get used to it gaming without it will suck.
> 
> If you have the money now get an XB270HU and give it a try. If you hate it or have a number of different issues then return it and wait for the 34" Predator. You really have nothing to loose granted you have the money set aside. Buy from a reputable reseller that will allow for easy/free returns.


I'm not going for a 27" monitor. Too small for my taste. I want the highest resolution and the largest monitor. Pretty much I want the best of the best gaming monitor. And I don't care about speed. Eye candy is priority. The Predator 34" will sport G-Sync, but perhaps there will be better monitors not yet announced, but my eye is on that.

I'm a casual gamer so I don't need any 144Hz or 244Hz or whatever.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I'm not going for a 27" monitor. Too small for my taste. I want the highest resolution and the largest monitor. Pretty much I want the best of the best gaming monitor. And I don't care about speed. Eye candy is priority. The Predator 34" will sport G-Sync, but perhaps there will be better monitors not yet announced, but my eye is on that.
> 
> I'm a casual gamer so I don't need any 144Hz or 244Hz or whatever.


Speed pretty much is eye-candy







The extra resolution and size doesn't really add to PPI so it's not really any more pleasing to look at - there's just more of it. And curved screens are more restrictive in viewing angle.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Speed pretty much is eye-candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extra resolution and size doesn't really add to PPI so it's not really any more pleasing to look at - there's just more of it. And curved screens are more restrictive in viewing angle.


Sure, but I don't want a puny 27" monitor. The larger the better so therefore that's where the higher resolution comes in. If I could find a 40" or higher gaming monitor I would.

Like I said before. I want the largest and highest resolution monitor. This is more important than 144 or 244Hz or whatever.


----------



## polkfan

Hey to the user above take a look at this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o553bTyFElQ

Anyways i guess you are setting a bit back huh


----------



## Oncoguitar

Has anyone nailed down a sure-fire way to access the service menu? I am really getting sick of this monitors warm-up time from sleep as well as start up and am wondering if this menu display thingy can be disabled under the service menu.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Sure, but *I don't want a* puny *27" monitor*. The larger the better so therefore that's where the higher resolution comes in. If I could find a 40" or higher gaming monitor I would.
> 
> Like I said before. I want the largest and highest resolution monitor. This is more important than 144 or 244Hz or whatever.


You've already answered your question many times and no one here can help you. If you're not interested in a 27" monitor, then the XB270HU is not for you. Many owners of this monitor have given you their responses, but if your heart is set on 34"+, then i'm not sure what else kind of answer you're looking for. Asking what "the best monitor is currently" is a subjective question. 144hz + G-Sync + IPS is the current "holy grail" of gaming displays, and due to the bandwidth limitations of DisplayPort 2.0, you're not going to get higher than 1440p and hope to achieve more than 60-75hz.

Wait until Fall/Winter 2015, and you will have more UltraWide options with G-Sync. In ~12-24 months we'll get 34"+ UltraWides and 4K monitors that will have G-Sync and also have refresh rates higher than 75hz, but this won't be until we get DisplayPort 3.0 as well (GPUs don't support that yet, even).

So yes - from a purely gaming perspective, the XB270HU represents the "best of the best" in a gaming monitor right now, as it hits most of if not all the sweet spots for most enthusiasts. If you're more concerned about resolution and screen size, then buy a projector.


----------



## polkfan

I'd like to note the link i gave him is actually one of the best bets for him right now


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> You've already answered your question many times and no one here can help you. If you're not interested in a 27" monitor, then the XB270HU is not for you. Many owners of this monitor have given you their responses, but if your heart is set on 34"+, then i'm not sure what else kind of answer you're looking for. Asking what "the best monitor is currently" is a subjective question. 144hz + G-Sync + IPS is the current "holy grail" of gaming displays, and due to the bandwidth limitations of DisplayPort 2.0, you're not going to get higher than 1440p and hope to achieve more than 60-75hz.
> 
> Wait until Fall/Winter 2015, and you will have more UltraWide options with G-Sync. In ~12-24 months we'll get 34"+ UltraWides and 4K monitors that will have G-Sync and also have refresh rates higher than 75hz, but this won't be until we get DisplayPort 3.0 as well (GPUs don't support that yet, even).
> 
> So yes - from a purely gaming perspective, the XB270HU represents the "best of the best" in a gaming monitor right now, as it hits most of if not all the sweet spots for most enthusiasts. If you're more concerned about resolution and screen size, then buy a projector.


Yeah 27" is way too small. I need all the immersion I can get. The largest monitor at the highest resolution is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Hey to the user above take a look at this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o553bTyFElQ
> 
> Anyways i guess you are setting a bit back huh


It's 16:9. I'm looking for 21:9 and that thing lacks G-sync. There's a reason why it's so cheap. It's a Korean monitor. I'll stick with Asus and Acer etc. Monitor is not something I would skimp on. GPU and monitor is extremely important.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Yeah 27" is way too small. I need all the immersion I can get. The largest monitor at the highest resolution is what I'm looking for.


If you want immersion get an oculus rift dk2, which is quite outdated now, and you'd be better off waiting for later this year or early next year for valves own VR headset which is shaping up to being superior to the oculus.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> If you want immersion get an oculus rift dk2, which is quite outdated now, and you'd be better off waiting for later this year or early next year for valves own VR headset which is shaping up to being superior to the oculus.


I don't want anything on my head.


----------



## ssateneth

My xb270HU keeps losing its calibration settings after being powered off for more than a few hours (brightness, contrast, RGB color temp settigns). Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## I--S

Are you set to "user mode" for these settings? If you adjust them while in the preset modes then they will revert.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> If you want immersion get an oculus rift dk2, which is quite outdated now, and you'd be better off waiting for later this year or early next year for valves own VR headset which is shaping up to being superior to the oculus.


^This...to me widescreen is not "more immersive". Besides 9/10 games have tons of immersion breaking bugs making immersion well something that takes a whole lot of imagination. Feel like I am playing a tabletop RPG these days.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Yeah 27" is way too small. I need all the immersion I can get. The largest monitor at the highest resolution is what I'm looking for.


Way to small? Compared to what exactly? 23-24" monitors were the norm not to long ago for 1080p gaming. For me immersion is the absence of stutter and tearing. 27" is plenty if you sit within a few ft of the monitor. Anything larger will require you to move your eyes more to "immerse" yourself and cause eye fatigue depending on your viewing distance. I have read about some members downsizing after using monitors (or LCD TVs) that were too large, especially in fast action games.

Don't forget PPI if you care about eye candy more than speed. If you want to go higher than 27" without sacrificing optimum PPI then you might want to go with 4K. Although that will definitely require a better GPU along with the monitor investment. More pixels equals the need for more graphics power, even with ultra wide panels too.

Right now this monitor is the optimum blend of size, resolution, speed (refresh rate and response time) and overall picture quality for the GPUs that currently exist. I run a single 980 and I could use another to push this monitor to maintain it's max refresh rate in most games. If you keep waiting remember everything in the tech world is relative. You run the risk of having to totally upgrade your entire system just to maintain higher resolutions and refresh rates in upcoming games. My philosophy behind getting this monitor now was to enjoy now what I have worked so hard (and spent plenty of money) too build. Gaming at higher refresh rates at 4K is still a ways away, especially as games continue to become more and more complex. Just another way to look at it...


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Way to small? Compared to what exactly? 23-24" monitors were the norm not to long ago for 1080p gaming.


40", 21:9, IPS, , G-Sync, , 4K resolution would sound nice.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You make it sound like it's common to purchase a monitor with dead pixels. What are the odds that you will receive a monitor with dead pixel(s)?
> 
> I want a monitor that is higher than 34" and it doesn't matter if it's not 144Hz. I'm a casual gamer and would prefer the highest resolution monitors. Eye candy over speed is my motto.


Well it depends on QC but new monitor releases will always have bad batches. If you're only interested in 34" Then i suggest you wait for the upcoming one from Acer. But it will also have the same level of QC.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> 40", 21:9, IPS, , G-Sync, , 4K resolution would sound nice.


Sounds like you want a tv...with 60hz (which what you decribed would be tops) all you would lose is G sync and if you are casual just use V sync.


----------



## fr33py

When I go to the following menu options:



I have a brand new complete build and my monitor says Max Refresh Rate = 60

How do I increase my max refresh rate to 144?

Thanks!


----------



## Kanivakil

Naw. Monitor with G-Sync. I want that biggest and baddest gaming monitor with the highest resolution, not a TV.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Naw. Monitor with G-Sync. I want that biggest and baddest gaming monitor with the highest resolution, not a TV.


In that case the Acer 34 Predator is the only show in town unless you have significant patience. I am curious to try it but the curve doesn't look curvy enough and I am very happy with my current panel.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> In that case the Acer 34 Predator is the only show in town unless you have significant patience. I am curious to try it but the curve doesn't look curvy enough and I am very happy with my current panel.


The main reason why I rejected 4K 16:9 gaming is because 3440x1440 21:9 looks so much more awesome.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr33py*
> 
> When I go to the following menu options:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brand new complete build and my monitor says Max Refresh Rate = 60
> 
> How do I increase my max refresh rate to 144?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you saying that it's set to 144hz on the settings but it only shows 60hz if you look at your resolution by right clicking the desktop?

Pretty sure you need to go into the Nvidia control panel and set your refresh rate to 144. Mine was defaulted to 60 as well from my previous monitor.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I originally was leaning in the direction of the XR341CK (or 35") Predator, but was turned off by its refresh rate and price. Not to mention the wait too. More often than not monitors get pushed back or delayed beyond their original release dates. I also almost bought an Overlord Tempest back in December, but decided to wait.

I couldn't be happier with my decision to wait a little longer and now I just want to grab another 980 and add it to my loop. But I'm gonna have to wait at least a little while to convince the wife to approve that investment. Not that I don't control my finances, but if I buy something like that I will have to let her get something she wants too...


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> Are you set to "user mode" for these settings? If you adjust them while in the preset modes then they will revert.


The only "user" mode I see is for setting the color temperature (RGB). Thats how I manually set my RGB. I just turned on the monitor again and once again it is defaulting to 100 brightness, 50 contrast, and warm color temp instead of 30 brightness, 45 contrast, and user color temp


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I'm not going for a 27" monitor. Too small for my taste. I want the highest resolution and the largest monitor. Pretty much I want the best of the best gaming monitor. And I don't care about speed. Eye candy is priority. The Predator 34" will sport G-Sync, but perhaps there will be better monitors not yet announced, but my eye is on that.
> 
> I'm a casual gamer so I don't need any 144Hz or 244Hz or whatever.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Sure, but I don't want a puny 27" monitor. The larger the better so therefore that's where the higher resolution comes in. If I could find a 40" or higher gaming monitor I would.
> 
> Like I said before. I want the largest and highest resolution monitor. This is more important than 144 or 244Hz or whatever.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I don't want anything on my head.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> 40", 21:9, IPS, , G-Sync, , 4K resolution would sound nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You sound more like a "Console" gamer to me that has been spoiled by the best of what the PC platform offers









Your in the wrong thread, this is as good as it gets right now for the PC Gamer, and the advise/responses to you have all been "Spot-On"! ... +R's all around









Whatever you do DO NOT TRY a 120HZ/144Hz panel ... I haven't seen even an average gamer that has ever been able to go back to 60HZ at any resolution.









No G-Sync but I think your looking more for a ...

1) Crossover 44K UHD LED 40 Inch 4K 60Hz UHD VA panel ... *HERE*

2) Wasabi Mango UHD420 42" ... *HERE* ...

Read more real world opinions/info *HERE* .... and *HERE* ...


----------



## fr33py

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Are you saying that it's set to 144hz on the settings but it only shows 60hz if you look at your resolution by right clicking the desktop?
> 
> Pretty sure you need to go into the Nvidia control panel and set your refresh rate to 144. Mine was defaulted to 60 as well from my previous monitor.


No I was trying to figure out where to change settings so that I was using 144hz.

I'll try the nvidia control panel, thanks!


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> You sound more like a "Console" gamer to me that has been spoiled by the best of what the PC platform offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your in the wrong thread, this is as good as it gets right now for the PC Gamer, and the advise/responses to you have all been "Spot-On"! ... +R's all around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do DO NOT TRY a 120HZ/144Hz panel ... I haven't seen even an average gamer that has ever been able to go back to 60HZ at any resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No G-Sync but I think your looking more for a ...
> 
> 1) Crossover 44K UHD LED 40 Inch 4K 60Hz UHD VA panel ... *HERE*
> 
> 2) Wasabi Mango UHD420 42" ... *HERE* ...
> 
> Read more real world opinions/info *HERE* .... and *HERE* ...


What he wants does not exist right now. I also don't think he knows what he wants either.

He does not want 4k, as he wants an ultrawide. He wants one with G-Sync, and no display out has either 4k or Ultrawide + G-sync.

Before that though, he said he wanted the highest resolution, and 4k would be higher resolution than the 3440 x 1440 that he says he then wants.

His only option is to wait for the 34" Predator series later in the year. If he does not want that, then he can keep on waiting until someone makes what he wants a year or two from now.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> You sound more like a "Console" gamer to me that has been spoiled by the best of what the PC platform offers


I've probably been gaming before you existed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I also don't think he knows what he wants either.


Yes, for the nth time. I do know what I want. I want the largest monitor with the highest resolution. I won't sacrifice eye candy for speed. If the best is 34", IPS, G-Sync, 3440x1440 21:9, 75Hz, I'll settle with that. Eye candy over speed is my motto.

I do not want 4K because 3440x1440 21:9 looks way more bad ass than 4K at 16:9. If there was a gaming monitor with 4K resolution AND 21:9, I'd prefer that but it don't exist so I'd have to settle with 3440x1440 21:9.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Yes, for the nth time. I do know what I want. I want the largest monitor with the highest resolution. I won't sacrifice speed for eye candy. If the best is 34", IPS, G-Sync, 3440x1440 21:9, 75Hz, I'll settle with that. Eye candy over speed is my motto.
> 
> I do not want 4K because 3440x1440 21:9 looks way more bad ass than 4K at 16:9.


Keep in mind the 34" might have the same lottery thing going on when it comes out (possibly at even worse degree, due to the bigger screen). It might just be one of those things where you'll want to wait 3-4 months past launch if you want a monitor w/o returning it 3+ times to get a desirable one.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Keep in mind the 34" might have the same lottery thing going on when it comes out (possibly at even worse degree, due to the bigger screen). It might just be one of those things where you'll want to wait 3-4 months past launch if you want a monitor w/o returning it 3+ times to get a desirable one.


I'm not concern about this. I've never had a monitor with dead pixels.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> The only "user" mode I see is for setting the color temperature (RGB). Thats how I manually set my RGB. I just turned on the monitor again and once again it is defaulting to 100 brightness, 50 contrast, and warm color temp instead of 30 brightness, 45 contrast, and user color temp


Press the left most button, press it again to go into the green "e" menu, then scroll the selection to the left-most mode, "user".


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I'm not concern about this. I've never had a monitor with dead pixels.


If you've never had a monitor with dead pixels, you should be particularly concerned, because you'll might likely end up with some dead pixels or trapped dust if you buy at launch (without returning)


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> ... you should be particularly concerned...


Waste of time to worry about things you can not control.


----------



## Falkentyne

Ini that case, you simply don't want a LCD monitor.
There is NO LCD monitor that exists with what you want, unless you are willing to pay THOUSANDS of dollars for professional imaging and satellite equipment. And those won't have gsync and who knows if they can even be gamed on. But you will have the best image quality money can buy.

Are you wiling to spent $5k-$10k on a monitor?
If so maybe I can find some stuff.

otherwise, you have ONE and only ONE other option.
A laser projector.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Ini that case, you simply don't want a LCD monitor.
> There is NO LCD monitor that exists with what you want...


I'm aware that September is the release date the Acer Predator XR341CK. I'm keeping an eye on that and also an eye out on some better monitors that have yet to be announced. I have plenty of time since I might just as well wait for the Pascal. I don't want to miss out stacked VRAM.


----------



## Falkentyne

How about one of these?

http://www.eizoglobal.com/products/duravision/fdf2405w/#tab01
IF you want a strobed backlight. 24" panel. it will cost you $5,000. But I don't think you want a 24" screen.

http://www.eizoglobal.com/products/duravision/fdh3601/index.html#tab01
For the absolute best money can buy.
Perfect color reproduction.
36.4" screen, 4k resolution.

You got $18,000? It's all yours.

You said you wanted the best. Isn't this the specs you wanted? Ultrawide? 4k?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> How about one of these?
> 
> http://www.eizoglobal.com/products/duravision/fdf2405w/#tab01
> IF you want a strobed backlight. 24" panel. it will cost you $5,000. But I don't think you want a 24" screen.
> 
> http://www.eizoglobal.com/products/duravision/fdh3601/index.html#tab01
> For the absolute best money can buy.
> Perfect color reproduction.
> 36.4" screen, 4k resolution.
> 
> You got $18,000? It's all yours.
> 
> You said you wanted the best. Isn't this the specs you wanted? Ultrawide? 4k?


Control air traffic! I'm sold!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> How about one of these?
> 
> http://www.eizoglobal.com/products/duravision/fdf2405w/#tab01
> IF you want a strobed backlight. 24" panel. it will cost you $5,000. But I don't think you want a 24" screen.
> 
> http://www.eizoglobal.com/products/duravision/fdh3601/index.html#tab01
> For the absolute best money can buy.
> Perfect color reproduction.
> 36.4" screen, 4k resolution.
> 
> You got $18,000? It's all yours.
> 
> You said you wanted the best. Isn't this the specs you wanted? Ultrawide? 4k?


Those don't look like gaming monitors. First monitor is easily rejected. It's too small, the second is easy to reject. I'm looking for ultra widescreen.

I'll just wait until September arrives and see how the Acer Predator 34", 3440x1440, 21:9, IPS, 75Hz, performs. It is the best of it's kind, for those who prefer eye candy over speed. I'll also keep an eye out just in case there are monitors that have yet to be announced. I have plenty of time since it'll be awhile until Nvidia's Pascal is released.


----------



## starrbuck

How about since this is not the monitor you want, get out of the thread? Just sayin'.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starrbuck*
> 
> How about since this is not the monitor you want, get out of the thread? Just sayin'.


Well there's always people replying to me like you did. I'm not the type to ignore people







And you never know. People may have brilliant ideas. I never heard of the Acer XR341CK until someone spoke about it. Otherwise, I might have gone for the not yet released Asus ROG Swift 4K, IPS, 16:9, G-Sync monitor.

I'm really glad someone pointed out the XR341CK, 3440x1440, IPS, ultra widescreen is so much better. But there is plenty of time left until Pascal is released so I'm still keeping an eye and ear out just in case someone who knows of a better monitor.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Well there's always people replying to me like you did. I'm not the type to ignore people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you never know. People may have brilliant ideas. I never heard of the Acer XR341CK until someone spoke about it. Otherwise, I might have gone for the not yet released Asus ROG Swift 4K, IPS, 16:9, G-Sync monitor.
> 
> I'm really glad someone pointed out the XR341CK, 3440x1440, IPS, ultra widescreen is so much better. But there is plenty of time left until Pascal is released so I'm still keeping an eye and ear out just in case someone who knows of a better monitor.


Lol, that is so funny because up until I posted that earlier I was unaware that Acer also has a 35 inch planned. I figure they were the same monitor and that it was TBD if it's either 34 or 35".

Just so you know it is rumored to have an MSRP of $1200, and there is a thread in the news section you should check out for more info, if you haven't already...


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Well there's always people replying to me like you did. I'm not the type to ignore people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you never know. People may have brilliant ideas. I never heard of the Acer XR341CK until someone spoke about it. Otherwise, I might have gone for the not yet released Asus ROG Swift 4K, IPS, 16:9, G-Sync monitor.
> 
> I'm really glad someone pointed out the XR341CK, 3440x1440, IPS, ultra widescreen is so much better. But there is plenty of time left until Pascal is released so I'm still keeping an eye and ear out just in case someone who knows of a better monitor.


I think what you want is this:
35" curved, 144hz, gsync, VA (probably AHVA like XB270HU). Resolution is still unconfirmed but quite possibly 3440x1440.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/354588-acer-predator-z35-curved-35-219-probably-3440x1440-monitor-with-g-sync-and-a-144hz-va-panel/


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I think what you want is this:
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/354588-acer-predator-z35-curved-35-219-probably-3440x1440-monitor-with-g-sync-and-a-144hz-va-panel/


Many of us had already rejected the Z35 when we found out that it's 1080p. No way a 3440x1440 IPS ultra widescreen can be 144Hz.


----------



## barsh90

It finally arrived from bhphotovideo

2 small dead pixels on the top center part of the pane, which is not a deal breaker for me since they are barely noticeable.

It has normal ips glow on 3 corners as expected from an ips monitor(not really noticeable to the naked eye).
However, on the lower right part its really noticeable, even in a well litten room. That its a deal breaker for me. My asus PB278Q does not have any noticeable scredn gleeding/glow.
*sigh* I literally felt in love with how smooth it is in games with zero imput lag. Let the RMA games begin..

On the pictures the exposure its really high. On real life the only noticeable(even in a well litten room) its the lower right glow/bleeding. :/


----------



## emsj86

i maybe wrong but I didnt realize g sync works in full screen. had all my games in window due to second monitor. switched to full screen and the difference of how smooth is night and day


----------



## arbok26

Hey guys,

I want to set my desktop to 120Hz and in games 144Hz... I went to NVCP but there's no "highest available setting" available... am I missing something here?


----------



## TooTay

So a few pages back I described problems I was having with this display cutting out, I am on my third display port cable, I really jammed it in there, wiggled it around and did the same with the power cable. I can still recreate the issue I was having (forcing the screen to shut itself off by moving towards it) but it's nowhere near as sensitive. As long as I am not accidentally setting it off every time I move in my chair I am happy.

When I originally got my screen there was some bleed in the corners, most notably in the bottom right corner which was distracting in games, this was with a calibrated display at 21 brightness. Now that I have owned this for a week or so, the back light bleed is almost non existent, even on a pure black background, I had been periodically pressing lightly on the screen and working my way around the entire panel, it's just conjecture I guess but I believe this aided in curing the bleed, but more importantly it seems that just over time it gets better by itself.

The only other issue I have which I haven't heard anyone else having, is that my monitor will not save any settings that have been entered after it's powered off at the socket, when I power it back on all settings are reset back to default.

While I still have some issues with this monitor, being able to trigger it to shut off by moving my face within a foot of it is certainly a strange one, the fact that it does not save any OSD settings when it's powered off is an annoyance, I have no dead pixels and no back light bleed, the experience of using this in games is absolutely amazing, G Sync makes things super smooth and consistent, I tried briefly going back to my older U2412M and the tearing/inconsistent frames were so apparent and distracting, you really don't want to go back to a non G Sync display once you've tried it.


----------



## mistax

i just had the option of playing around with a 24inch benq gsync 144 this weekend when i was running a lan, and it caught my attention alot. So i'm looking to get a Xb270hu with a 980 or titan if possible. But i'm still wondering if that would be worth it over just using a 27inch korean and my 290x right now.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooTay*
> 
> When I originally got my screen there was some bleed in the corners, most notably in the bottom right corner which was distracting in games, this was with a calibrated display at 21 brightness. Now that I have owned this for a week or so, the back light bleed is almost non existent, even on a pure black background, I had been periodically pressing lightly on the screen and working my way around the entire panel, it's just conjecture I guess but I believe this aided in curing the bleed, but more importantly it seems that just over time it gets better by itself.


Thank you! It's not just me!

Please please please post your findings in my thread on this forum, backlight bleed vs time!

Quote:


> The only other issue I have which I haven't heard anyone else having, is that my monitor will not save any settings that have been entered after it's powered off at the socket, when I power it back on all settings are reset back to default.


Press the left most osd button. Press it again to go into the green "e" menu. Scroll to the leftmost option, "user". Now put your settings in again and they should persist.


----------



## I--S

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554978/backlight-bleed-vs-time#post_23894832


----------



## Xterminator

I received my first replacement monitor from Amazon today with a manufacture date of March 2015. I didn't test bleed yet but there seems to be no dust, but the first thing that caught my eye were a cluster of dead pixels on the upper left. In fact, it's so noticeable, it's impossible to ignore.


----------



## Not Even Old

Hello there !

I've been saving for a monitor for months now, I was planning to order one these week actually, when today I found myself really worried about one thing, and since reviews can't always help with those details, I thought maybe you guys could tell me :
*Does you guys have noticed any scratches occuring on the glossy black plastic at the base of the stand ?*

I mean, I've trully been looking forward this monitor but, for such a price tag, I'm like, really picky...
While I guess it all comes down to build quality (my good ol' Wacom tablet still scratchless after years of service), I used to be disappointed everytime I bought a glossy device (Playstation 4, Dell Monitor & Studio XPS cases for the most part).


----------



## attk0

After almost two months of waiting on my pre-order here in Finland, my monitor is coming tomorrow!! I've been following this and the other general discussion thread on this monitor for as long as I can remember and I am so hyped! Just wanted to inform that these monitors have officially arrived here in the Nordic countries!









I'll be posting pics and impressions on mine too as it arrives.








We'll see if I get to play the RMA game too.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xterminator*
> 
> I received my first replacement monitor from Amazon today with a manufacture date of March 2015. I didn't test bleed yet but there seems to be no dust, but the first thing that caught my eye were a cluster of dead pixels on the upper left. In fact, it's so noticeable, it's impossible to ignore.


Holy crap, I can't see that leaving the factory, I am going with damage somewhere in shipping at some point after.

Good thing is, you have Amazon on your side. Still sucks sending a display back though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not Even Old*
> 
> Hello there !
> 
> I've been saving for a monitor for months now, I was planning to order one these week actually, when today I found myself really worried about one thing, and since reviews can't always help with those details, I thought maybe you guys could tell me :
> *Does you guys have noticed any scratches occuring on the glossy black plastic at the base of the stand ?*
> 
> I mean, I've trully been looking forward this monitor but, for such a price tag, I'm like, really picky...
> While I guess it all comes down to build quality (my good ol' Wacom tablet still scratchless after years of service), I used to be disappointed everytime I bought a glossy device (Playstation 4, Dell Monitor & Studio XPS cases for the most part).


Mine was scratch free, you can scratch it if you aren't careful, but it didn't come scratched.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xterminator*
> 
> I received my first replacement monitor from Amazon today with a manufacture date of March 2015. I didn't test bleed yet but there seems to be no dust, but the first thing that caught my eye were a cluster of dead pixels on the upper left. In fact, it's so noticeable, it's impossible to ignore.


Tell em to send back $100 bucks. The dead pixels are on the flank. Ain't a big deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Holy crap, I can't see that leaving the factory, I am going with damage somewhere in shipping at some point after.


I find it hard to believe that monitors can be damaged inside a box with all that Styrofoam. I've been shopping online for ages. I've never had a defective product. OP: was the outer box damaged?


----------



## Phaelynar

On the first monitor that i received with dead pixels there was a big gash in the box due to them shipping it ground.

The second I received a very good display with no dead pixels and zero visible damage to the carton.

I highly doubt they are related, but just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## Xterminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Tell em to send back $100 bucks. The dead pixels are on the flank. Ain't a big deal.
> I find it hard to believe that monitors can be damaged inside a box with all that Styrofoam. I've been shopping online for ages. I've never had a defective product. OP: was the outer box damaged?


There was no major damage to the outer box.


----------



## barsh90

I started a return RMA with BHphotovideo. They sold me another one for $740 since i don't want to wait 2 weeks for an rma replacement.
They also gave 2 day shipping for free. Let's see how this one arrives.


----------



## McCol

My RMA replacement arrived Tuesday from Scan, only a 5 working day around.
My first screen had half the screen displaying red pixels. New one seems almost perfect, no dead/stuck pixels and only minimal bleed form the bottom right corner and thats with no change to factory brightness settings.

Only had a little time to try out some games but very pleased with this screen, games look sharp and the 144hz works like a dream.


----------



## mitsuhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I started a return RMA with BHphotovideo. They sold me another one for $740 since i don't want to wait 2 weeks for an rma replacement.
> They also gave 2 day shipping for free. Let's see how this one arrives.


Great deal. I just did a normal 'exchange' with them so it's going to be a while before I get the replacement, I'm sure. HOw did you get the upgraded deal? did you chat with them personally or what?


----------



## furax

Hello,

I need your advices, i got my RMA, it seem to have clouding right in the center of the screen. Is this a defect or just normal screen uniformity.

The monitor is calibrated to 130 cd/m2, the brigthness is set to 26.







https://youtu.be/Xpknmn0SwXU

I took the pictures with my nexus 4. I have acess to professional photo equipement if someone could provide the proper settings to take the photos.


----------



## Falkentyne

That panel is as close to perfect as you're going to get, except for just that blue screen.
And I can only see clouding on the blue one. It's very faint on the green and none on red and the others. The 'clouding' pattern on green and yellow looks just like my TN does. My Benq looks exactly like that with that same faint shape (on green and yellow) with red looking perfect.

The funny thing about mine is, if I get very close to the screen, I can't even see it. But if I stand far back, it becomes more visible. It does not affect usage and I can't see it unless I look for it. So I have no idea if your camera is amplifying the effect or not. 2 feet away, I can't see anything. 6 feet away, I can see the same type of "clouding' imperfection you do (except on all the colors) just not as bad as your screenshot shows (normal TN imperfections).

This was the best I could do on my Samsung F90 camera. and I'm not even sure if this is a good camera or not.
Yes that white point is a mouse cursor.



Up close (<2 feet), that's exactly how it looks.
Go farther back, I see faint clouding around the middle.

The funny thing is, the camera catches if IF I zoom OUT but if I zoom in fully it goes away.
But its hard to catch it because there a point where the camera seems to show "clouding" all along the bottom of the screen (which doesn't exist) so I couldn't get a picture that didn't make my screen look broken. It either shows nothing, or just super amplifies the effect to absurd levels. (and this screen is about as perfect as a TN can get)

The fact that black is perfect and you seem to have NO dead pixels make me wonder why you would want to take a chance.

If you have time, give it 2 weeks.

Grab some distilled water and a microfiber cloth, power off the screen and give it a good cleaning and light gentle even massage.
see if that helps.

is it noticeable in day to day use?
I have no idea if that picture is amplified or how it actually looks.

How does it look if you are less than 3 feet away?


----------



## furax

The pictures were takent at about 2 feet of the scren. I see it with my eye but its not as worse. I can also notice it on the others colors, they are brigther. So i am probably getting a color shift because of it. I will do more tests tonight.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That panel is as close to perfect as you're going to get, except for just that blue screen.
> And I can only see clouding on the blue one. It's very faint on the green and none on red and the others. The fact that black is perfect and you seem to have NO dead pixels make me wonder why you would want to take a chance.
> 
> If you have time, give it 2 weeks.
> 
> Grab some distilled water and a microfiber cloth, power off the screen and give it a good cleaning and light gentle even massage.
> see if that helps.
> 
> is it noticeable in day to day use?


How does it look on a white and a grey background?
That would probably be a better test than blue.

Your backlight bleed looks identical to TFTcentral's unit:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/acer_xb270hu.htm#uniformity

If that's the only problem, I'd say you won the panel lottery and should be happy with your screen. if you have no dead pixels, I think you should be happy with that, especially since you said the blue clouding looks less bad in person and worse on the camera.


----------



## furax

I also made a video.

https://youtu.be/Xpknmn0SwXU


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> I also made a video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Xpknmn0SwXU


I also only see in the blue in both image and video.


----------



## Falkentyne

Cool I could use a good video after winning my last call of duty advanced warfare TDM Game 100-35...pros vs noobs.....boy that was a RIOT....half the enemy team rage quit.......anyway....

That monitor is near perfect, dude.

No dead pixels or dirt on it, right?

I'd gladly buy that from you instead of taking my chances on a dead pixel dirt behind polarizer panel any day.
Stop worrying so much and enjoy that screen. Anything better than that would be a -pristine- panel and those are impossible to get.


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> No dead pixels or dirt on it, right?
> 
> I'd gladly buy that from you instead of taking my chances on a dead pixel dirt behind polarizer panel any day.
> Stop worrying so much and enjoy that screen. Anything better than that would be a -pristine- panel and those are impossible to get.


No dead pixel a bit of dust on top left next to the bezel. Il try to recalibrate tonight, with higer RGB. I use a x i1display pro.


----------



## Th0nor

Guys... What is going on with this ****TY SCREEN!!!!!

I'm not on my 2nd monitor from SCAN, 2 more dead pixels and some kinda screen blur across 4-5 pixels. In addition the Light Bleed is just as bad as my first... It's like having the sun in all 4 corners of the monitor.... Total dog ****.

I'm going to RMA this tomorrow, get a refund and go with the ASUS ROG.

DO NOT TOUCH THE ACER XB270HU UNTIL ACER ANNOUNCE THEY HAVE FIXED THIS PILE OF ****!


----------



## Falkentyne

You know, all of this could be avoided by calling SCAN And asking them to OPEN your sample and test it IN SHOP before they ship it out to you. Tell them you want a panel with normal levels of backlight bleed and NO dead pixels and NO dirt behind the screen. Agree to pay them an extra $100 for testing and have them guarantee the panel's condition, then let them deal with the bad panels. I'm sure they will agree to that if you are willing to cough up a few bucks. You lose an extra bill but get a working panel in good order.


----------



## Th0nor

They really do that? I think my last panel had signs that it had already been opened.... I will ask them tomorrow.


----------



## Falkentyne

No one does that officially. But EVERYONE likes money. Throw a little coin into negotiations, and you never know...most likely they will say it's against their policy, however if you tell them that they are getting an abnormal RMA rate and return rate due to defective screens with dirt behind panels and dead pixels that exceed industry standards, you may be able to strike a deal, especially if money is passed through.

Remember, you ARE dealing with people. And money talks.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Sure, but I don't want a puny 27" monitor.


34" 21:9 moniotors are the same height as 27" 16:9 monitors, but are wider:

http://displaywars.com/27-inch-16x9-vs-34-inch-21x9


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> 34" 21:9 moniotors are the same height as 27" 16:9 monitors, but are wider:
> 
> http://displaywars.com/27-inch-16x9-vs-34-inch-21x9


That's fantastic Sherlock.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> That's fantastic Sherlock.


They also tend to have glow in all four corners and you will have to sit further away from a 34" to compensate for the glow and viewing angles versus 27", but I'm sure you knew this. A 34" will not look good when viewed from <45cm/1.5ft (ideal "immersive" viewing distance) compared to a 27".


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> They also tend to have glow in all four corners and are you will have to sit further away from a 34" to compensate for the glow and viewing angles versus 27", but I'm sure you knew this. A 34" will look awful when viewed from <45cm/1.5ft (ideal viewing distance) compared to a 27".


Whatever floats your boat buddy.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Whatever floats your boat buddy.


Tuba (aka NCX) knows his stuff when it comes to monitors and does some excellent 1440p buyers guides/reviews on another forum and on YouTube. He has personally helped me in the past. Even if what he is suggesting or pointing out is obvious to you I wouldn't just brush him off like that. Ya never know when you might need his insight or knowledge for a monitor purchase.

Besides why still post in this forum if you have zero interest in the subject matter? It seems like you must still be on the fence IMO...


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> ... I wouldn't just brush him off like that. ...


You don't seem to understand what "whatever floats your boat means." I'll help you out. It simply means whatever works best for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Besides why still post in this forum if you have zero interest in the subject matter?


For the most part, I do not ignore people who quote me.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You don't seem to understand what "whatever floats your boat means." I'll help you out. It simply means whatever works best for you.


Yes I get it, to each his own. But that doesn't mean that it (and your previous post) isn't being used in a condescending way...

At least he is adding to the discussion and trying to help. Don't you think you have beat your dead horse enough here already...?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> But that doesn't mean that it (and your previous post) isn't being used in a condescending way...


I can't control how you interpret sentences can I?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I can't control how you interpret sentences can I?


Touché ya got me there! You can't, especially if you keep editing them after you post. Now we can go on with our lives and continue to discuss this puny monitor...

@MenacingTube

Will you be doing a review on the XB270HU any time soon on the other forum or on YouTube?


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The funny thing about mine is, if I get very close to the screen, I can't even see it. But if I stand far back, it becomes more visible. It does not affect usage and I can't see it unless I look for it. So I have no idea if your camera is amplifying the effect or not. 2 feet away, I can't see anything. 6 feet away, I can see the same type of "clouding' imperfection you do (except on all the colors) just not as bad as your screenshot shows (normal TN imperfections).


I did more tests yesterday, when im close, 2 feet and closer it disapear. When i go farther, it appear. So i guess it is related to the camera and not the screen. Thank you for doing the test also.

I took another video showing the effect.

https://youtu.be/ChEQvFcNOEw


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah that's the exact effect I saw on mine.
Zooming in with the camera=goes away.
Zooming out=massive clouding. Then the clouding winds up covering the entire bottom of the screen.

Hope you can fix the dirt issue. That panel seems great otherwise.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> I did more tests yesterday, when im close, 2 feet and closer it disapear. When i go farther, it appear. So i guess it is related to the camera and not the screen. Thank you for doing the test also.
> 
> I took another video showing the effect.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ChEQvFcNOEw


Oh, that is weird. I have not noticed that on my monitor.


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Oh, that is weird. I have not noticed that on my monitor.


You wont notice it with your naked eyes. It is probably related to the camera used.


----------



## Wireline

Hi

To those guys struggling with backlight bleed, its a good time to contact your supplier. I sent mine back to the supplier and shortly after my RMA was generated, ACER advised them that there is a problem with this model and that new settings need to be applied.

I have been informed that the settings have been applied to mine and it is now backlight bleed free. I will of course wait and see when it gets here! Hopefully it will be a bit more than "we turned the default brightness down a bit"









Don't know if there is any official announcement but there we go.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I've probably been gaming before you existed.
> *Eye candy over speed is my motto*.


I was trying to be helpful








I won't even go into how "speed" effects your "eye candy" --> blurred images / ghosting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Tuba (aka NCX) knows his stuff when it comes to monitors and does some excellent 1440p buyers guides/reviews on another forum and on YouTube. He has personally helped me in the past. Even if what he is suggesting or pointing out is obvious to you *I wouldn't just brush him off like that. Ya never know when you might need his insight or knowledge for a monitor purchase.*
> 
> *Besides why still post in this forum* if you have zero interest in the subject matter?It seems like you must still be on the fence IMO...


THIS ^^^^ +R ....

Kanivaki's avatar certainly is appropriate ... I'm OUT


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> I won't even go into how "speed" effects your "eye candy" --> blurred images / ghosting


Enter G-Sync. Nuff said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Kanivaki's avatar certainly is appropriate ... I'm OUT


I'm glad you were able to release your pent up emotions. Do you feel better now?


----------



## Phaelynar

I really wish a moderator would come in here and clean up the mess that has nothing to do with *this* monitor.

This is the owners club, where it should be for the owners to discuss about *this* monitor.

If you want to talk about buying the best of the best and whatever other nonsense, go make your *own thread* and kindly get out of this one.

I nor any other owner of this monitor should not need to sift through umpteen posts of rubbish for the one useful one.


----------



## TerminalMadness

Kind of a stupid question here. What is the 3.0 USD cord supposed to do? What I mean is what function does it serve? I plugged in the power cord, I plugged in the DisplayPort cord into my graphics card (GTX 590 - had to add a micro displayport adapter).

Just plugged in the 3.0 cord ... didn't notice anything different.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Teeeejay

Looking into getting this monitor, but noticed a couple of weird things.

1. Newegg jacked the price up to 1,099.95.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742

2. Acer doesn't have it on their site anymore. The old link, which still comes up in a Google search, brings you to an error page.
http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300

If you look under gaming monitors on the site, they don't have it either.
http://us-store.acer.com/monitors/gaming

Think maybe they pulled it to fix all the issues? I'm not sure why they'd take it off their site otherwise.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teeeejay*
> 
> Looking into getting this monitor, but noticed a couple of weird things.
> 
> 1. Newegg jacked the price up to 1,099.95.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742


That's a 3rd party seller, *not* Newegg. See where it shows "More buying options below."

It appears Newegg is OOS again.

It's disappeared from Acer's website every time they run OOS. I'm sure it'll re-appear when a new batch arrives.


----------



## TerminalMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teeeejay*
> 
> Looking into getting this monitor, but noticed a couple of weird things.
> 
> 1. Newegg jacked the price up to 1,099.95.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742
> 
> 2. Acer doesn't have it on their site anymore. The old link, which still comes up in a Google search, brings you to an error page.
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300
> 
> If you look under gaming monitors on the site, they don't have it either.
> http://us-store.acer.com/monitors/gaming
> 
> Think maybe they pulled it to fix all the issues? I'm not sure why they'd take it off their site otherwise.


Still up on the Canadian version of the Acer site;

http://www.acer.ca/ac/en/CA/content/model/UM.HB0AA.001


----------



## Teeeejay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> That's a 3rd party seller, *not* Newegg. See where it shows "More buying options below."
> 
> It appears Newegg is OOS again.
> 
> It's disappeared from Acer's website every time they run OOS. I'm sure it'll re-appear when a new batch arrives.


Whoops, I missed that. So I guess it's safe to order from Amazon then?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalMadness*
> 
> Still up on the Canadian version of the Acer site;
> 
> http://www.acer.ca/ac/en/CA/content/model/UM.HB0AA.001


Gotcha, didn't see that.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Anyone here using SLI 980s (or similar) with this monitor?

I am currently hovering between 70-120 FPS in most of my games (besides Total War Rome 2). I am kinda on the fence about getting another 980 or just waiting for the next gen. I have used SLI configs in the past with pretty good results and I am setup to watercool so temps won't be an issue. I have seen the review graphs on a few sites and they are pretty impressive for single 980 vs SLI 980 @ 1440p.

Gsync is great at those middle framerates, but I would prefer to get them a little higher or be able to raise the graphic settings. Is another 980 a wise decision seeing as I will likely be using this setup for a while?


----------



## dawn1980

get a gtx titan x....avoid sli...extra vram a plus in games like GTA 5 I'm averaging 70-100 fps on oc titan x @1510ghz and using over 5gigs vram with all eye candy at 1440p.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> get a gtx titan x....avoid sli...extra vram a plus in games like GTA 5 I'm averaging 70-100 fps on oc titan x @1510ghz and using over 5gigs vram with all eye candy at 1440p.


That certainly is a possibility if I sell my 980. I always save all the original packaging in anticipation of reselling almost all my hardware on ebay or the Marketplace. I just read that the 980 Ti is slated to be released in June and could be in the $500 ranger (unconfirmed rumor)! The never make these decisions easy!

I know for a fact that SLI wont help at all in Total War Rome 2 or Attila (and some other titles) and I will eventually hit the Vram wall in the future. It happened to me with my SLI 770s and thats why I went with a single 980. I didn't think I would be upgrading so quickly but obtaining this monitor has provided some motivation for higher framerates and more eye candy.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I find it hard to believe that monitors can be damaged inside a box with all that Styrofoam. I've been shopping online for ages. I've never had a defective product. OP: was the outer box damaged?


During a stint in management for a retailer I seen it on a regular basis with displays. You don't have to impact something very hard on the stronger outside shipping box to cause internal damage, but not do anything externally. Especially if the impact is along the surface of the box, and not an edge.

Frankly I always felt it was a myth created as a loophole in shipping insurance; "Outer box is fine, thus inner must be, so we don't pay!" sort of thing.

You can take a display unopened in box, stand it up on edge, push over the box and have it land perfectly flat. Then you open that box and find a damaged display without a single mark on the outer box. This was the most common damage on THOUSANDS of displays we moved. "Concealed Damage" is a huge issue in the retail industry, and entire teams are dedicated to it.

EDIT:

A reason for this is that panels are designed to be hung upright and on edge. They are not designed to be moved, at all, when laying flat. Doing so can cause too much stress on the panels and components, causing issues. A common cause for dead/busted pixels in a box is for it to fall flat (as described above) and when the box and packaging inside comes to rest, the panel still moves (just like we do in a car accident). The panel can flex forward enough if the energy is sufficient and cause it to flex and bust, or contact packaging and break.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> A reason for this is that panels are designed to be hung upright and on edge. They are not designed to be moved, at all, when laying flat. Doing so can cause too much stress on the panels and components, causing issues. A common cause for dead/busted pixels in a box is for it to fall flat (as described above) and when the box and packaging inside comes to rest, the panel still moves (just like we do in a car accident). The panel can flex forward enough if the energy is sufficient and cause it to flex and bust, or contact packaging and break.


Cite your source.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Cite your source.


My source?

Um.....physics. Newtons 3rd law? You have an object (a self supporting object at that) in motion.

It's the same "source" as to why you get hurt in a car accident if you hit the dash or window, or tree, or pavement, or other person, or any other object before significant deceleration. Or if an object in motion hits you with enough energy.

The source is the damn Universe as we know it.

EDIT:

Experiment for you; take a box and put an egg in it. Then accelerate that box to the floor and allow it to stop suddenly. Then open the box and see what happened to the egg.

Go crazy with it, and try and devise a way to package the egg in a way that it doesn't break when it hits the ground. We did this about 25 years ago in school, to demonstrate how our Universe works.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> A reason for this is that panels are *designed* to be hung upright and on edge. They are not *designed* to be moved, at all, when laying flat.


I'll clarify the question. Where are your sources for the above mentioned. Are you an electrical engineer?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I'll clarify the question. Where are your sources for the above mentioned. Are you an electrical engineer?


It has nothing to do with the electrical engineering aspect of it, but the physical aspects of the crystalline structure of the glass itself.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> It has nothing to do with the electrical engineering aspect of it, but the physical aspects of the crystalline structure of the glass itself.


Wow, I'm impressed. You do know a lot. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Wow, I'm impressed. You do know a lot. I'll leave it at that.












Well, it obviously doesn't take much to impress you. If this was impressive, doing a simple Google search for things must be mind blowing to you. Then again, it is pretty obvious you don't do that often, so you are safe.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it obviously doesn't take much to impress you. If this was impressive, doing a simple Google search for things must be mind blowing to you. Then again, it is pretty obvious you don't do that often, so you are safe.


----------



## TheChris2233

Passive aggressiveness +10

My theory that Newegg straight-shipping monitor boxes would help UPS employees be nicer to them was false. Big ol nope. I'm curious to see how much the UPS-added box ventilation holes helped deal with the southern heat. Especially since they were left out in the rain..10 ft away from my carport. But hey at least I have water cooled monitors.









wish me luck


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Passive aggressiveness +10
> 
> My theory that Newegg straight-shipping monitor boxes would help UPS employees be nicer to them was false. Big ol nope. I'm curious to see how much the UPS-added box ventilation holes helped deal with the southern heat. Especially since they were left out in the rain..10 ft away from my carport. But hey at least I have water cooled monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish me luck


Does your shipping label say "On-Trac" on it? That company suuuuuuucks, and just loves throwing boxes where ever.


----------



## polkfan

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB270HU-bprz-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B00UPVXDA8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

Ship and sold by Amazon and its 60$ cheaper for some reason.


----------



## BangBangPlay

@PostalTwinkie

You simply can't fill a glass that is already full, you'll just make a mess. It is interesting the effect (or fixation) this monitor has had on some members who don't plan to ever own it. Whatever floats their boat I guess...


----------



## irced

Man, reading all these horror stories about this thing made me nervous as hell during my week long wait for it to arrive from Amazon... I documented the hell out of the thing before it even left the packaging, checking (and photographing) for shipping damage or evidence that somebody RMA'd this thing and I got somebody's defective leftovers--all clear for power-on!

No dirt or hairs under my coating, near as I can tell. I didn't whip out a loupe and look, but I didn't see anything super gross popping out at me on a pure white test image.
Tested dead pixels against white, red, blue, green full screen images, looks good. No stuck or dead pixels that I can tell. Again, no loupe or scanning electron microscope or whatever, just a "hey, this is all one color" glanceover.
Tested for backlight bleed against fullscreen black, some leakage in the lower right corner (which seems typical for this monitor, and the other IPS I have from LG). I had to leave my camera at f/3.5 and a shutter speed of a full second for the camera to even see it in a lights-out room, that's how minimal it is. It's visible to the eye if you're really looking for it, but for use in any sort of ambient light you probably wouldn't see it.
Used TFTcentral's settings as a starting point, and got some really terrible banding on the image I was using to compare this against my other IPS and my CRT (yeah, I'm one of Those Guys). After I tweaked up the RGB settings using a gamma, backlight, and contrast setting that gave me blacks I find satisfactory in this kind of panel (which is nowhere near my blessed CRT







), the banding went away and the image looked pretty comparable to my LG.
On the subject of ULMB or G-sync, I have no real opinion on these things yet, since I've only really used my CRT for Serious Gaming before. I'll add more to my trip report if these prove to be some kind of earth-shattering revelation in my mouse-clicking, keyboard-clacking experience.

Oh, and since some people like that voodoo stuff, this is an April 2015 monitor.


----------



## vladz

Can you give me an advice i own a rog swift and i bought this monitor. What do you think do i need to keep this monitor or i will return this? Then i will back to my rog swift. Honest opinion pls.

anyway my rog swift no issues at all maybe a minor inversion but its not noticeable but i loved the colors of ips.... I cant decide both panels have assets...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Can you give me an advice i own a rog swift and i bought this monitor. What do you think do i need to keep this monitor or i will return this? Then i will back to my rog swift. Honest opinion pls.
> 
> anyway my rog swift no issues at all maybe a minor inversion but its not noticeable but i loved the colors of ips.... I cant decide both panels have assets...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1554997/asus-rog-swift-vs-acer-xb270hu-side-by-side-comparison


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Passive aggressiveness +10
> 
> My theory that Newegg straight-shipping monitor boxes would help UPS employees be nicer to them was false. Big ol nope. I'm curious to see how much the UPS-added box ventilation holes helped deal with the southern heat. Especially since they were left out in the rain..10 ft away from my carport. But hey at least I have water cooled monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish me luck


annd fail. All 3 monitors have issues. I'm not even looking that hard. Two had dead pixels and one had a stuck blue pixel. Attempts to unstick failed. All 3 were April 2015. I still think newegg shipping these "naked" in their marketing box is ridiculous. We'll see how returns go with premier- which at this point feels like $20 down the toilet.

I'm 0/6. Amazon offered to ship me another one so I'll check it out early next week. Maybe lucky #7? If it has issues too I'll just keep my old monitor. I'm sure there are a lot of people getting defect free panels, but this has definitely been disappointing.


----------



## Th0nor

Hi all,

I got my 2nd monitor from Scan a couple of days ago, sadly I can report there's another dead pixel and dust or damage under the screen that's blurring 5-10 pixels, I could probably live with this if it wasn't for the light bleed...!

Sitting in a couple of feet away from the screen, the bleed in the bottom left and right areas is noticeable on all but the lightest backgrounds on the screen (while gaming). The pictures below were taken using a mobile phone, but they are pretty much what I'm seeing sat at the computer. First is 2 feet away, the other 6.

Is this normal bleed? Or significantly more than I should expect? I'm going to RMA this one, not sure if I should preserve and hope for one that is not broken or get a refund :S


----------



## furax

It is normal if your monitor brightness is to high. Set the brightness at 25 and take another picture.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalMadness*
> 
> Kind of a stupid question here. What is the 3.0 USD cord supposed to do? What I mean is what function does it serve? I plugged in the power cord, I plugged in the DisplayPort cord into my graphics card (GTX 590 - had to add a micro displayport adapter).
> 
> Just plugged in the 3.0 cord ... didn't notice anything different.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There's two USB 3.0 ports on the side (usb 3 hub built in). You plug usb 3.0 cord into bottom and run it to a usb 3 port on your pc. Then you are able to plug stuff into side ports on the monitor and they connect to your pc. (ie flash drive)

I hope that's what you are asking and that's not a stupid answer


----------



## I--S

There are 4 - 2 on side, two underneath next to the input.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Anyone here using SLI 980s (or similar) with this monitor?
> 
> I am currently hovering between 70-120 FPS in most of my games (besides Total War Rome 2). I am kinda on the fence about getting another 980 or just waiting for the next gen. I have used SLI configs in the past with pretty good results and I am setup to watercool so temps won't be an issue. I have seen the review graphs on a few sites and they are pretty impressive for single 980 vs SLI 980 @ 1440p.
> 
> Gsync is great at those middle framerates, but I would prefer to get them a little higher or be able to raise the graphic settings. Is another 980 a wise decision seeing as I will likely be using this setup for a while?


I have 2x SLI 980's and I'm getting 130-150 FPS in BF4 everything maxed on this monitor.


----------



## BangBangPlay

PC Paper just posted a new written review and YouTube video about the XB270HU today.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> I have 2x SLI 980's and I'm getting 130-150 FPS in BF4 everything maxed on this monitor.


Sweet man, I am actually leaning in this direction vs selling my cards and getting a new one and water block too. My framerates are great in some (older) games, but they are still not high enough to cosistently hit the max refresh rate on this monitor yet in modern games. I hate having to lower the graphic settings in some games to boost the refresh rate. I know SLI can be hot (especially in an mATX case like mine) and it isn't compatible with some games, but I have a good water cooling setup and PSU ready to take on another card. It would be nice if prices came down further, but probably not until the release of the 980 Ti later this summer...


----------



## supermi

3rd attempt at a good sample is eta for Tuesday.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> I have 2x SLI 980's and I'm getting 130-150 FPS in BF4 everything maxed on this monitor.


My 2500k is screwing me so hard with this monitor & Sli 980's lol

Cant wait for skylake to launch!


----------



## barsh90

New one just arrived. This one has more severe screen bleeding and a dirt taking about 8 pixels on the center of the screen. This is ridiculous.


----------



## barsh90

Here is a comparison on the bleeding of the 2 acer panels compared to my Asus PB278Q(no bleeding or dead pixels)


----------



## koc6

some of you guys are unlucky with this monitor, but I guess im one of the some luckiest people with no dead pixel or severe bleeding, gaming @ 144hz just amazing.


----------



## vladz

^^^

What game is that sir?

Anyway im going to return this monitor to newegg because i own a rog swift so i tried my swift again and play games(bf4,revelation 2 and far cry 4) after 2 hours of playing i unbox my xb270hu again. To be short i cant go back to the tn panel so now i am 100% sure i will keep my xb270hu 

The colors of ips its so amazing...


----------



## koc6

more than one in fact
1 & 2 crysis warhead
2, 3, 4 & 7 COD modern warfare
6 crysis

hope you enjoy your monitor sir.


----------



## sdch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooTay*
> 
> So, I've had this monitor for a little while now, the backlight bleed and IPS glow is minimal and totally acceptable, I've also had no dead or stuck pixels, what I have had though are a serious of issues relating to the screens ability to display an image.
> 
> At seemingly random, the screen would be working fine and then flicker on/off rapidly as if it was switching itself on and off, sometimes this would cause the screen to stop outputting an image and instead just flash those random test colour images, other times it would cause a blurry/fuzzy image to be displayed. I've included pictures of this phenomenon but the camera has attempted to sharpen them so it looks more clear than it actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album Original Size Images http://imgur.com/a/xxGnk
> 
> The computer was still completely operational during all this, just no image or a messed up one, was being displayed. In order to fix this a full restart of the system had to be done. I tried various things to attempt to fix this, took out one of my graphics cards for example, disabled G-sync, installed older drivers.. nothing cured the problem.
> 
> I've now figured out what causes it and it's utterly stupid, my presence near the monitor is what was causing it to flicker and eventually stop output, with a tape measure in hand, I sit approximately 40 inches away from my screen when leaning back in my chair, if I lean forward to approximately 30 inches away or get up out of my chair, it will flicker/cut out. I've included a video to illustrate this stupidity.
> 
> Video link https://youtu.be/7wyAcPyAjYc


I realize this post is from a week ago but this exact same thing was happening to the third replacement monitor I received. It had other issues so I sent it back before bothering to spend the time to identify the cause.


----------



## Falkentyne

Pretty sure that it "could" be a problem with the Gsync scaler. The ROG had this same problem, loss of signal then a fuzzy screen. Fixed with a hard reboot. However it's still fully unclear whether this is a *displayport* problem or a gsync scaler problem. I remember someone way back on the Rog thread saying that a much older monitor did this after a loss of signal.

Have older displayport monitors done this after losing signal? I don't even have a DP Cable....


----------



## Thoth420

Wow.....that proximity issue is just nuts...


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> My 2500k is screwing me so hard with this monitor & Sli 980's lol
> 
> Cant wait for skylake to launch!


I went from a 2500K OC'd 4.2GHZ to a 5930K OC'd to 4.7 GHZ. HUGE difference haha.


----------



## teryglenn1

So, just got this monitor, is this regular IPS glow? Or something more....


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teryglenn1*
> 
> So, just got this monitor, is this regular IPS glow? Or something more....


Definitely "something" more.


----------



## barsh90

Looks like the majority monitors have bleeding on the lower right corner so must be a factory defect.
When i apply pressure on the lower plastic bezel(about 2 inches from the corner) the bleeding goes away. Then, when i let go of the pressure it comes back. Also, if you press exactly on the lower right corner of fhe lcd(actual panel, not bezel) you can hear and feel some clicking. Im pretty sure it all must be connected somehow.


----------



## teryglenn1

Acer agrees with me Barsh, they issued a repair order for me, I gotta pay to have it shipped to Texas for repairs, will report back once they "repair" it. Such a shame at $800 i'd be expecting much more.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Monitor arrived today. Figured out how to get to the factory settings. Click the 2nd and 3rd button from the right (so...first 2 not including the power button) at the same time. Do it more than once if required. Not sure how it's taken so long for anyone realize how to get it. Lol.


I was trying to get into the service menu today to try out some stuff but I couldnt access it at all. Could the menu be locked out after a certain hour usage has passed? Maybe that is why you could no longer access it and I cant get into it at all.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teryglenn1*
> 
> Acer agrees with me Barsh, they issued a repair order for me, I gotta pay to have it shipped to Texas for repairs, will report back once they "repair" it. Such a shame at $800 i'd be expecting much more.


I would just return it. You shouldnt be paying for shipping.


----------



## Atranox

I received mine over the weekend, and I don't have any issues with it. No bad pixels, no dust behind the screen, and minimal IPS glow and light bleed. The light bleed is a bit worse than my U2311H, but the IPS glow isn't as bad. Neither are noticeable in normal use and only really show up on a solid black screen if I'm looking for it. In some games with darker atmospheres like Killing Floor 2 or Don't Starve, I didn't notice the bleed or glow at all.

Here a picture of a black screen. The camera makes it quite a bit worse than it actually appears to the naked eye -



A few pictures from some games, though the camera doesn't do it much justice -


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atranox*
> 
> I received mine over the weekend, and I don't have any issues with it. No bad pixels, no dust behind the screen, and minimal IPS glow and light bleed. The light bleed is a bit worse than my U2311H, but the IPS glow isn't as bad. Neither are noticeable in normal use and only really show up on a solid black screen if I'm looking for it. In some games with darker atmospheres like Killing Floor 2 or Don't Starve, I didn't notice the bleed or glow at all.
> 
> Here a picture of a black screen. The camera makes it quite a bit worse than it actually appears to the naked eye -
> 
> 
> 
> A few pictures from some games, though the camera doesn't do it much justice -


You lucky bastard!









Press the very lower right corner of the lcd panel with tour finger, does it do any clicking sounds? Maybe its a new batch on a new facility.


----------



## Atranox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> You lucky bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press the very lower right corner of the lcd panel with tour finger, does it do any clicking sounds? Maybe its a new batch on a new facility.


There's no clicking sound that I can hear.


----------



## jcde7ago

If anyone gets a chance to test drive the latest Witcher 3 drivers here:

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/geforce-352-86-whql-driver-released

Please post your experiences. I'm still on 347.88 since 350.12 introduced the "G-Sync always on on the desktop bug" and kept one of my cards in 3d clocks/voltages on the desktop even if I used 120hz refresh rate. On 347.88, my card downclocks normally on the desktop, G-Sync isn't always on, and using 120hz as a desktop refresh rate also allowed normal downclocking.

If 352.86 is anything like 350.12 then it's an automatic pass for me...unfortunately i'm at work and can't test this out right now.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> If anyone gets a chance to test drive the latest Witcher 3 drivers here:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/geforce-352-86-whql-driver-released
> 
> Please post your experiences. I'm still on 347.88 since 350.12 introduced the "G-Sync always on on the desktop bug" and kept one of my cards in 3d clocks/voltages on the desktop even if I used 120hz refresh rate. On 347.88, my card downclocks normally on the desktop, G-Sync isn't always on, and using 120hz as a desktop refresh rate also allowed normal downclocking.
> 
> If 352.86 is anything like 350.12 then it's an automatic pass for me...unfortunately i'm at work and can't test this out right now.


I updated this morning, Hoping it would fix the g-sync issue.

But nope!~ Still says its on, when in the desktop.

Read a nvidia post somewhere saying its going to stay like this & They'll be implementing game specific g-sync rules to turn it on/off easier i guess?

I usually run 144hz 'cuz i have both my 980's on water & dont really care about the extra heat/etc of the clock not downclocking.

Turned it to 120hz just to check it out for you, And the new driver down clocks properly @ 120hz.


----------



## Xterminator

Just got my 3rd replacement monitor from Amazon with April 2015 manufacture date. Only 1 dead pixels off the lower right of the center. BLB is minimal even at 100 brightness. I think this is my best one so far. Probably going to keep it if I can handle not looking at the dead pixel for a while.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> I updated this morning, Hoping it would fix the g-sync issue.
> 
> But nope!~ Still says its on, when in the desktop.
> 
> Read a nvidia post somewhere saying its going to stay like this & They'll be implementing game specific g-sync rules to turn it on/off easier i guess?
> 
> I usually run 144hz 'cuz i have both my 980's on water & dont really care about the extra heat/etc of the clock not downclocking.
> 
> Turned it to 120hz just to check it out for you, And the new driver down clocks properly @ 120hz.


Good to hear, thanks!









I'll still have to test cause even though you also have SLi, having a triple monitor seup may contribute to this downclocking bug as well.

I'll check it out in a few hours.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Good to hear, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still have to test cause even though you also have SLi, having a triple monitor seup may contribute to this downclocking bug as well.
> 
> I'll check it out in a few hours.


The monitor wouldn't wake up after sleeping with the new driver... hopefully it was an one time error...


----------



## Thoth420

New driver is just as terrible as last. Swift owners are raging at nvidia's response. The indicator light is useless with their new plan.
They literally said it is not a bug...how? G Sync only works fullscreen so why would having it on at desktop not be a bug? or useful at all...


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> New driver is just as terrible as last. Swift owners are raging at nvidia's response. The indicator light is useless with their new plan.
> They literally said it is not a bug...how? G Sync only works fullscreen so why would having it on at desktop not be a bug? or useful at all...


It has something to do with how g-sync works in win10

but for some reason, nvidia changed it for ALL windows versions of their driver

For some reason if its sometimes disabled, it wouldnt be allowed to work on win10 at all or some ****.


----------



## Rikuo

So i was just messing around & noticed something.

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/all_tests.php

On this test, A little down, the big grey inversion test or w/e it is... screws up the rest of my screen.



The black inversion test is even worse :/


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> So i was just messing around & noticed something.
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/all_tests.php
> 
> On this test, A little down, the big grey inversion test or w/e it is... screws up the rest of my screen.
> 
> 
> 
> The black inversion test is even worse :/


That inversion test you screenshotted is fine on my Benq XL2720Z.

the ones that get mine are the tests under that--the current 3, 4a and 4b. But this is a TN while yours is an IPS.

How does that Acer handle current 3, 4a and 4b ?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That inversion test you screenshotted is fine on my Benq XL2720Z.
> 
> the ones that get mine are the tests under that--the current 3, 4a and 4b. But this is a TN while yours is an IPS.
> 
> How does that Acer handle current 3, 4a and 4b ?


Not very well...

Strange thing is i swear when i got it i went through them & it didnt do it on any of the tests. Just slight flickering.

Also, playing with my new Galaxy S6 camera:



Not sure why it shows the redish light in the top right corner.. Must have been the way i was holding the camera or something.


----------



## I--S

I have the same pixel inversion test issue. In fact, it does occur in practice, using Windows 7 basic theme when dragging a window - the very top of the top bar causes inversion artefacts across the screen.

This appears to be inherent to the design of the display.

I'm prepared to live with it, as I've never seen it occur in "real world" use other than dragging windows. If it were cropping up more often then it would be a different matter.


----------



## Falkentyne

wow that's pretty bad.
I Just went to the w7 basic theme and I don't get any inversion dragging the top of a window anywhere (unless I'm doing it wrong?)
I guess that's just an IPS issue?

I did not like that vsync got disabled in w7 basic though. Went back to aero after testing.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> wow that's pretty bad.
> I Just went to the w7 basic theme and I don't get any inversion dragging the top of a window anywhere (unless I'm doing it wrong?)
> I guess that's just an IPS issue?
> 
> I did not like that vsync got disabled in w7 basic though. Went back to aero after testing.


Not an IPS issue, just a specific monitor or a Windows issue. I have seen that problem on a lot of different monitors and most especially on TVs. Even plasma TVs that dont use any sort of LCD panel.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> I have the same pixel inversion test issue. In fact, it does occur in practice, using Windows 7 basic theme when dragging a window - the very top of the top bar causes inversion artefacts across the screen.
> 
> This appears to be inherent to the design of the display.
> 
> I'm prepared to live with it, as I've never seen it occur in "real world" use other than dragging windows. If it were cropping up more often then it would be a different matter.


That is so weird, I tried to get mine to do it with various different themes and backgrounds, but nothing. Maybe the type of desktop background or combo of colors causes it. I have yet to see anything like that on mine.


----------



## ozzy1925

edit :nvm


----------



## HBizzle

Anyone exchanged one back to Amazon and had it replaced? Did it fix the issues with it?


----------



## Leyaena

Just got my monitor today, this is what it looks like:


So yeah, this thing is getting returned immediately...


----------



## vladz

I wanna share my ips glow so what kind of camera do i need to use? Do i need to turn off the lights? Because i wanna know if my ips glow is acceptable or worse. But right now im enjoying this monitor, ips panel is game changer to me lol ill never go back to tn panel. Thanks!!!


----------



## JackpotRollover

Just thought I'd wade in on this.

My XB270HU arrived today. I was really worried it'd have some of the faults described here. And it does...

Serious IPS glow on a black background, but otherwise I don't notice it. I've got 1 tiny spec of dirt in the bottom right. It's only noticeable on a white background. I probably wouldn't even have noticed it if I hadn't read this thread first. No dead pixels as far as I can tell.

This monitor is such a huge improvement over my previous TN-panel BenQ XL2411Z (especially the colours and the viewing angle) that I really can't be bothered to RMA it.


----------



## vladz

^^

True ips panel is so good the colors the viewing angle etc... Follow tft central user mode color settings but brightness its depends on your own personal preference...


----------



## supermi

3rd try has 5 or 6 dirt spots









Not sure if I will try a 4th or not


----------



## polkfan

Hey i would like to know why people care about G-Sync being on all the time i don't notice a issue so far with that can anyone explain on this a bit more?


----------



## Leyaena

The problem with GSync being on all the time, is that it prevents the card from downclocking.
That results in more heat and power consumption, even when just browsing the web or doing other non-demanding tasks.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> The problem with GSync being on all the time, is that it prevents the card from downclocking.
> That results in more heat and power consumption, even when just browsing the web or doing other non-demanding tasks.


I enabled the GSync, and my Titan Xs cards downclocking to 850 MHz and the other 135 MHz when just browsing the web or doing other non-demanding tasks.


----------



## Leyaena

Well yes, I should have said that it doesn't fully downclock.
The card the monitor's plugged into is only downclocking to 850MHz, you see.


----------



## scargy

Okay here is my story i ordered the monitor from www.scan.co.uk arrived but half the screen was blue i send it back i send it back for RMA and i got this reply today

>>>>I am afraid it looks like this product has been removed from sale due to some QA problems identified by acer

As such once the monitor is booked in, tested and confirmed to be faulty we would not be able to send a replacement

The monitor would need to be refunded/finance agreement for this purchase cancelled<<<

now i have to wait until acer fix the problem and put the monitor on sales again.... my luck....


----------



## Leyaena

Seems consistent with the issues I've been having getting a replacement monitor from the place I ordered.
Over here in Belgium, no one seems to have them in stock anymore, and the place I ordered from said they could offer me a refund, but were unsure when they'd be able to get more monitors to get a replacement going.

As I was looking for other places offering it, I started suspecting Acer had done a recall due to QA issues.
Reading this from you now confirms that suspicion.


----------



## scargy

unfortunately Acer lost a customer i need a new monitor asap as my old one died so im going to buy Asus swift
but i need to wait for the refund first that probably it will take 5 days as www.scan.co.uk told me.... unhappy


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scargy*
> 
> Okay here is my story i ordered the monitor from www.scan.co.uk arrived but half the screen was blue i send it back i send it back for RMA and i got this reply today
> 
> >>>>I am afraid it looks like this product has been removed from sale due to some QA problems identified by acer
> 
> As such once the monitor is booked in, tested and confirmed to be faulty we would not be able to send a replacement
> 
> The monitor would need to be refunded/finance agreement for this purchase cancelled<<<
> 
> now i have to wait until acer fix the problem and put the monitor on sales again.... my luck....


That is good to hear. I am glad Acer is actually doing something about the serious issue. Not only are there things like dead pixels and half the screen on quite a few monitors not working, but dirt under the AG coating and chips in the coating? Come on.


----------



## Hawawaa

I have to fix my car again so I guess there's a silver lining in that I have to wait a bit longer on the monitors (got all my accessories so the PC is good to go) so hopefully Acer gets this sorted out. I did sell my Samsung for 400$ which was nice. Hope you guys get your good monitors soon.

When I order should I go Amazon (I have Prime) or should I go for Newegg? (this won't be until June)


----------



## Phaelynar

I'd venture a guess and say Newegg's stock on this item will have greater fluctuation than Amazon's. Would be a best guess that Newegg would receive newer batches of the monitor before Amazon. Then again, Microcenter does not have theirs yet, so theirs may be the newest.

There also seems to be no indication that manufacture dates = better panel. My first April panel had a big dead pixel blob in the left center of the screen. My current April panel is as good as it's going to get. Other people have gone through 6 of them, all junk.

I will add though that with Newgg premier, I had zero hassle returning the first one and my refund was processed promptly upon its return. I was also given a $50 gift card and free 2 day shipping on the second monitor. That $50 gift card offset the entire cost of premier for the year.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scargy*
> 
> Okay here is my story i ordered the monitor from www.scan.co.uk arrived but half the screen was blue i send it back i send it back for RMA and i got this reply today
> 
> >>>>I am afraid it looks like this product has been removed from sale due to some QA problems identified by acer
> 
> As such once the monitor is booked in, tested and confirmed to be faulty we would not be able to send a replacement
> 
> The monitor would need to be refunded/finance agreement for this purchase cancelled<<<
> 
> now i have to wait until acer fix the problem and put the monitor on sales again.... my luck....


I'm glad that Acer finally identified "QA issues", hopefully there won't be the same issues when the new 34" 21:9 comes out later in August...


----------



## Tone1

Hi I Bought mine from Scan in the UK, I have a small hole in the frame by the screen, that will most likely let dust into the unit, when I bought it to Scans attention they didn't want to know as not reported in 48hrs, really poor customer service, they wont be getting by business again, also I think there is dirt in the unit as well, I have now gone direct to Asus, who are taking the unit in for repai

P1020515.jpg 6158k .jpg file


P1020514.jpg 6147k .jpg file


P1020518.jpg 6285k .jpg file
r


----------



## scargy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tone1*
> 
> Hi I Bought mine from Scan in the UK, I have a small hole in the frame by the screen, that will most likely let dust into the unit, when I bought it to Scans attention they didn't want to know as not reported in 48hrs, really poor customer service, they wont be getting by business again, also I think there is dirt in the unit as well, I have now gone direct to Asus, who are taking the unit in for repai
> 
> P1020515.jpg 6158k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P1020514.jpg 6147k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P1020518.jpg 6285k .jpg file
> r


Scan customer service is really poor i had major problem with them also while they where hiding behind their rules......
im not buying anything from them again...they need 5 days to check my monitor and another 5 days to refund my money back after their check
so i called to say that i am dissatisfied and i want a cancel and refund now but they say no we first need to check the monitor....
the conclusion is total 10 working days to take my money back and overall 15 days from the time i purchase the damn monitor from them....
and because of that i have 690£ locked and i cannot use them to buy other monitor priceless!


----------



## barsh90

Ordered 2 more on overstock.com for $698(each) ((10%off new customers and had to make 2 accounts(only 1 per account)) wink.gif

Hopefully one of those 2 will be a keeper, already had bad luck with 2 from bhphotovideo


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> I wanna share my ips glow so what kind of camera do i need to use? Do i need to turn off the lights? Because i wanna know if my ips glow is acceptable or worse. But right now im enjoying this monitor, ips panel is game changer to me lol ill never go back to tn panel. Thanks!!!


So you want to show us a picture taken in such a way that we can tell you that the glow is unacceptable to you??

If you are enjoying it and it looks good to you, there's no need to take a picture!


----------



## Norlig

Cost me 1k USD (in Norway), but its perfect as far as I can tell.

No dead or stuck pixels (that I have noticed yet) , minimal backlight bleed in the bottomn right and left corner.

expensive, but that G-sync is epic, colors are almost as good as my old Dell U2711, but the less motion blur and higher refresh rate really makes a difference!

now to sell my old Dell


----------



## ussaka

Mine's got small light bleed, otherwise perfect so kept it.

Honestly I can only notice difference between G-sync on/off in NVIDIA's pendulum demo. In games can't notice any real difference. I suppose G-sync is working, as pendulum demo works?


Brightness 20

Brightness 100


----------



## EniGma1987

Micro center has these in stock now


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussaka*
> 
> Mine's got small light bleed, otherwise perfect so kept it.
> 
> Honestly I can only notice difference between G-sync on/off in NVIDIA's pendulum demo. In games can't notice any real difference. I suppose G-sync is working, as pendulum demo works?
> 
> 
> Brightness 20
> 
> Brightness 100


That looks like quite a bit of light bleed, if it shows up that much in a brightly lit room.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Micro center has these in stock now


Out of stock at NJ location and all NY locations, gg


----------



## Damiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Out of stock at NJ location and all NY locations, gg


It appears to only be available from the Microcenter Web Store "location" but you can have it shipped to store for pickup free. Now if only they'd knock it down to $740...


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damiz*
> 
> It appears to only be available from the Microcenter Web Store "location" but you can have it shipped to store for pickup free. Now if only they'd knock it down to $740...


Or better yet knock it down 20% to $640 according to their acer monitor may promotion when bought alongside an amd or nvidia graphics card







The official deal says you need to buy a card and monitor for it to be in the same transaction, but i'm sure i can get them to bend that rule a little bit considering i had a buddy buy two titan x's from the nj store the past few weeks. I'm not in a huge rush to get one tho really so if they refuse then they just lost a sale


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Out of stock at NJ location and all NY locations, gg


They are in NY. Maybe they just arent on the floor yet or website updated. My friend just checked out two panels for himself, first one had dirt behind the AG coating and BLB but the 2nd panel is perfect.


----------



## ussaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> That looks like quite a bit of light bleed, if it shows up that much in a brightly lit room.


Phone exaggerate a bit. Can't notice bleed when gaming so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## mistax

Going to try to see if micro center has these in stock tomorrow. Are there anything I should bring to check quality and dead pixels. I assume for light bleed and dust its visible

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Damiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Going to try to see if micro center has these in stock tomorrow. Are there anything I should bring to check quality and dead pixels. I assume for light bleed and dust its visible


Looks like my local Microcenter has 2 in stock as of this morning, I'm going to have to see if they have that in-store gpu/monitor combo discount people are talking about.


----------



## mistax

Guess they didn't get any yet. Hopefully next week shipment


----------



## Malinkadink

NJ has one, but im not going to go for it, back when the ROG Swift came out they also listed as 1 in stock, i get there and am told its been reserved by someone, even though the web page explicitly said you cant reserve it and it was supposed to be first come first serve basis. When i see a 3+ stock i'll go check it out


----------



## Damiz

I just got the last one for my Microcenter. I was also concerned about that whole idea of how accurate the stock is.

They had the monitor in the back somewhere, took them a bit to find it, and it didn't become "out of stock" until about 10 mins after I checked out. Very easy to see a situation where someone has the unit in their hands and is waiting on employees and/or checkout line yet the site would still think there's 1 ready to be sold.

FYI you can indeed get 20% off on it by adding an AMD/Nvidia GPU, and it is automatic at the register (or on the website) once the two have been rung up.

Checking out the quality stuff now...I have found a small smudge/dirt and some solo dead/stuck pixels in random areas, now the question is how is an exchange going to work if they continue to have 0 stock.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damiz*
> 
> I just got the last one for my Microcenter. I was also concerned about that whole idea of how accurate the stock is.
> 
> They had the monitor in the back somewhere, took them a bit to find it, and it didn't become "out of stock" until about 10 mins after I checked out. Very easy to see a situation where someone has the unit in their hands and is waiting on employees and/or checkout line yet the site would still think there's 1 ready to be sold.
> 
> FYI you can indeed get 20% off on it by adding an AMD/Nvidia GPU, and it is automatic at the register (or on the website) once the two have been rung up.
> 
> Checking out the quality stuff now...I have found a small smudge/dirt and some solo dead/stuck pixels in random areas, now the question is how is an exchange going to work if they continue to have 0 stock.


Hold on to it until a few days prior to the 30 day return window then return it if theres no stock, or get an exchange.


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Out of stock at NJ location and all NY locations, gg


OOS in Dallas too..


----------



## mistax

I'm not entirely sure if microcenter even got th em in at all locations. Since I was there on monday to pick up my titan x and they didn't even have the monitors in their system until friday.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if microcenter even got th em in at all locations. Since I was there on monday to pick up my titan x and they didn't even have the monitors in their system until friday.


They don't put them in all locations. No retailer stocks items in all stores, especially the higher tier, hard to get, ones.


----------



## Exolaris

Thoughts on this bleed? Taken at 24 brightness, room wasn't dark though. It's pixel perfect so I'm semi-hesitant to play the panel lottery (got it at a microcenter but they're out of stock now), but the bleed does seem a bit excessive. Side note, does this look like IPS glow or backlight bleed? I'm new to IPS so I'm not super familiar with tellling the difference.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Thoughts on this bleed? Taken at 24 brightness, room wasn't dark though. It's pixel perfect so I'm semi-hesitant to play the panel lottery (got it at a microcenter but they're out of stock now), but the bleed does seem a bit excessive. Side note, does this look like IPS glow or backlight bleed? I'm new to IPS so I'm not super familiar with tellling the difference.


Seems a bit excessive for a $800 monitor. Looks like bleed. I would return it and keep trying.


----------



## sakete

Just placed an order on Amazon. Will ship within 2-4 weeks, so maybe it'll be from a fresh batch where they've resolved their QA issues?


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Thoughts on this bleed? Taken at 24 brightness, room wasn't dark though. It's pixel perfect so I'm semi-hesitant to play the panel lottery (got it at a microcenter but they're out of stock now), but the bleed does seem a bit excessive. Side note, does this look like IPS glow or backlight bleed? I'm new to IPS so I'm not super familiar with tellling the difference.


No way I'd keep that for that price, but everyone has their own degree of OCD in terms of what is acceptable - glad to hear you don't have any pixel issues.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Thoughts on this bleed? Taken at 24 brightness, room wasn't dark though. It's pixel perfect so I'm semi-hesitant to play the panel lottery (got it at a microcenter but they're out of stock now), but the bleed does seem a bit excessive. Side note, does this look like IPS glow or backlight bleed? I'm new to IPS so I'm not super familiar with tellling the difference.
> ]


Is that with the Brightness at 100? All the panels look pretty "glowy' with the brightness maxed. I have my monitor on 18 brightness and the difference between than and 100 is night and day for IPS glow.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Is that with the Brightness at 100? All the panels look pretty "glowy' with the brightness maxed. I have my monitor on 18 brightness and the difference between than and 100 is night and day for IPS glow.


The recommended brightness level on monitors for most usage purposes is 120cd/m^2. On my Dell U2715H (soon to be replaced by this Acer) that equates to about a 23 brightness setting (calibrated with my i1 Display Pro). So odds are the Acer will be in a similar range in terms of brightness setting to be at 120cd/m^2. And that should significantly reduce both bleeding and IPS glow. Also, sitting farther away from your screen will also reduce IPS glow.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Is that with the Brightness at 100? All the panels look pretty "glowy' with the brightness maxed. I have my monitor on 18 brightness and the difference between than and 100 is night and day for IPS glow.


No, it's at brightness 24. I took another pic in the dark that doesn't look as terrible


----------



## krnekiprneki

hey

could you guys add to owner list column of manufacture date / part / batch number? so that we can see if monitor quality improves over releases?

thanks


----------



## Battou62

Anyone else noticing any image retention / burn in type effects on this monitor?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Anyone else noticing any image retention / burn in type effects on this monitor?


These types of monitors shouldn't really suffer from burn in / image retention. Are you noticing that?


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> These types of monitors shouldn't really suffer from burn in / image retention. Are you noticing that?


Yes, but it always seems to go away after rebooting. Maybe software / driver related?


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Anyone else noticing any image retention / burn in type effects on this monitor?


None so far that I have seen.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Yes, but it always seems to go away after rebooting. Maybe software / driver related?


Have you tried using a different displayport cable?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Anyone else noticing any image retention / burn in type effects on this monitor?


Ive not had any such issues.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Yes, but it always seems to go away after rebooting. Maybe software / driver related?


Just curious what are your system sleep/hibernation and monitor sleep settings?


----------



## Battou62

I have not tried another displayport cable, and sleep/hibernation is disabled.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> I have not tried another displayport cable, and sleep/hibernation is disabled.


I recommend you try another cable. With computers you always have to go through a process of elimination to find what's causing a certain problem. So first try every other factor involved before you blame the monitor. Try a different cable. Try a different video card (if you don't have a different video card, you motherboard might have a video output if you're using an i5/i7 processor as those usually have integrated graphics). Try changing your monitor OD settings to Normal or Off (in case you had it set to High/Extreme).


----------



## barsh90

Third panel arrived (this time from overstock.com). I fixed the exposure so pretty much that's how it looks to the naked eye. Visible even in a well litten room. No deadpixels nor dirt whatsoever.



What the **** is wrong with acer!!


----------



## barsh90

On a second note. On every panel i have owned if you use your left thumb as leverage right next to the user mode button and you slightly pull the monitor from the lower right corner towards you with your right hand the bleeding goes away. Seems that the panel is not perfectly flat, which may be causing the bleeding.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Screw acer, I've given up on this panel after waiting a month with order opened and watching this thread FULL of bad QC monitors, staying with my PG278Q until ASUS comes with IPS 1440p with G-Sync.


----------



## koc6

Hi gays, after one month of using this monitor, I cant keep it anymore, the backlight bleeding is really annoying, I tried to ignore it but its there in the corner, and I can see it even while gaming.
I sold it for my friend, and I have an eye now on asus 4K PQ321Q IGZO panel 10-bit, my friend have one, its just amazing.
I know I will miss the smoothness of 144Hz, but I will wait until they fix the IPS glow maybe in 2016 or 2017 then I will buy one.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Hi gays, after one month of using this monitor, I cant keep it anymore, the backlight bleeding is really annoying, I tried to ignore it but its there in the corner, and I can see it even while gaming.
> I sold it for my friend, and I have an eye now on asus 4K PQ321Q IGZO panel 10-bit, my friend have one, its just amazing.
> I know I will miss the smoothness of 144Hz, but I will wait until they fix the IPS glow maybe in 2016 or 2017 then I will buy one.


IPS glow is part of IPS technology on how the crystal alignment is. Just as TN tech has it's crystal behavior resulting in color shift due to how they distort colors when views from a different axis, IPS has a bit of a glowy look when viewed off axis in certain ways. What you are mad about is backlight bleed, not normal IPS glow.


----------



## chadamir

Is there a fix yet for when g-sync goes away? It seems to come back to the control panel menu if you unplug and replug it back in but then it doesn't necessarily work in game.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> Is there a fix yet for when g-sync goes away? It seems to come back to the control panel menu if you unplug and replug it back in but then it doesn't necessarily work in game.


This has still never happenedd to me.


----------



## scargy

Another monitor this time from overclockers and the typical problem of light bleeding, most is right down corner
im tired of changing monitors i will try to see if i can co-op with the bleeding
very disappointing of course with acer but as my old monitor broke i had to pick one and im not going on tn panel again (even if it is asus swift) after i saw the quality of ips
im doomed


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scargy*
> 
> Another monitor this time from overclockers and the typical problem of light bleeding, most is right down corner
> im tired of changing monitors i will try to see if i can co-op with the bleeding
> very disappointing of course with acer but as my old monitor broke i had to pick one and im not going on tn panel again (even if it is asus swift) after i saw the quality of ips
> im doomed


Is it actual light bleeding or just IPS glow?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Is it actual light bleeding or just IPS glow?


Bleeding on the lower right seems to be a typical issue with this monitor.
Although, not to be confused with normal ips glow.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Bleeding on the lower right seems to be a typical issue with this monitor.
> Although, not to be confused with normal ips glow.


I wonder if that can be fixed DIY by taking off the bezel and reattaching it, but perhaps not putting on the screws as tightly. Have seen similar tweaks done to other panels (mainly Korean import panels) to fix bleeding/discoloration issues.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> I wonder if that can be fixed DIY by taking off the bezel and reattaching it, but perhaps not putting on the screws as tightly. Have seen similar tweaks done to other panels (mainly Korean import panels) to fix bleeding/discoloration issues.


I thought the same thing!
I actually tried removing the bezel, but seems that it's glued to the assembly.


----------



## scargy

Its the typical bleeding , when you press from behind the bottom right corner the bleeding just go away.... if someone try to open and play with the screws and fix the problem it will be sweet, just let us know


----------



## -terabyte-

For anyone still not aware this was posted in the overclockers.co.uk forum by Gibbo:

Quote:


> HI there
> 
> Just to echo what has being said, Acer have being building monitors for years, but this is really one of their first ventures with high-end premium gaming panels.
> 
> We explained to them on such panels customers are expecting perfection and as such problems such as dead/stuck pixels and excessive backlight bleed really are not acceptable on a monitor which cost north of £500. They have completely agreed with this and all new batches of gaming/premium panels they offer will go through extra QC checks that look for in particular dead/stuck pixels and excessive backlight bleed.
> 
> Actual faults such as electronics/dust are incredibly rare so are a none issue, we've now sold 400 of these monitors at OcUK alone and were talking around 26 returns to OcUK/Acer from what we have sold for either bleed/pixel defects.
> 
> So the extra level of QC should help reduce returns greatly and result in far happier customers.
> 
> So if your panel has dead/stuck pixels or excessive glow particular in the bottom right hand corner where blacks appear like a yellow tinge feel free to send the monitor back to OcUK/Acer as faulty, we will swap it out and will happily pre-test any screen we send you out for backlight bleed and stuck pixels.
> 
> Its taken sometime but again OcUK comes through strong by making Acer recognise these issues and work with us on them, but also I have to say a big thumbs up goes to Acer for recognising these issues and also wanting their gaming customer to have a great experience with the product and customer service.


It looks like Acer has indeed acknowledged the issue and is trying to solve it. The next batches should be hopefully better.


----------



## scargy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> For anyone still not aware this was posted in the overclockers.co.uk forum by Gibbo:
> 
> It looks like Acer has indeed acknowledged the issue and is trying to solve it. The next batches should be hopefully better.


When i spoke with customer service when i did my order from overclockers i asked them if they can open the box and test the monitor i was even willing to pay extra for that...and they answer me no they cannot do that.....

i am realy tired of sending back monitors and the whole procedure of it


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scargy*
> 
> When i spoke with customer service when i did my order from overclockers i asked them if they can open the box and test the monitor i was even willing to pay extra for that...and they answer me no they cannot do that.....
> 
> i am realy tired of sending back monitors and the whole procedure of it


They said they open the box and check the monitor themselves only if you are doing an RMA so that you can get a better panel for sure. First purchases are still sent without checking them, which is why everyone over there was suggesting to wait for the new shipments before going ahead and getting one.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> For anyone still not aware this was posted in the overclockers.co.uk forum by Gibbo:
> 
> It looks like Acer has indeed acknowledged the issue and is trying to solve it. The next batches should be hopefully better.


Yeah, Amazon is showing 2-4 weeks delivery time. Ordered it yesterday. Really hope it's from the new batch with better QC. And maybe they decided to not have a glossy bezel anymore? (wishful thinking on that last one, but a minor trade off to get 144Hz IPS).


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> For anyone still not aware this was posted in the overclockers.co.uk forum by Gibbo:
> 
> It looks like Acer has indeed acknowledged the issue and is trying to solve it. The next batches should be hopefully better.


Thanks for posting that. From the get go Acer has shown willingness to make sure people get a near perfect monitor. I know everyone's definition of perfection is different, especially as it relates to glow. And nobody wants to go through multiple RMAs or returns, but it is commendable that Acer is trying to make it right. That is more then can be said for other manufacturers who have had similar issues with high end monitors. Acer has more to gain by appeasing the gaming community seeing as they are targeting that market with their Predator line. I know this doesn't make the QC issues go away just yet, but it should be promising to see that they are committed to making it right and are willing to own up to their faults.

It also appears that the quantity of defective monitors is a bit lower than any of us had calculated from reading the forums here, around 6% according to that reseller isn't too bad. Although it is likely a bit higher than that given the small sample size and the likelihood that several buyers opted to just keep monitors that had slight (non deal breaking) defects. It'll be interesting to see how Acer actually responds with their next batch...


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> For anyone still not aware this was posted in the overclockers.co.uk forum by Gibbo:


Maybe it is just the American batches then that have massive dust under the AG coating issues. The dust problem seems to be more prevalent than dead pixels in this thread.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> IPS glow is part of IPS technology on how the crystal alignment is. Just as TN tech has it's crystal behavior resulting in color shift due to how they distort colors when views from a different axis, IPS has a bit of a glowy look when viewed off axis in certain ways. What you are mad about is backlight bleed, not normal IPS glow.


I meant the backlight bleed, its really need to be fix, any way I will bay asus PQ321Q , then I will get BAY OLED 4K TV.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Maybe it is just the American batches then that have massive dust under the AG coating issues. The dust problem seems to be more prevalent than dead pixels in this thread.


I sure hope the improvements they are working on will be for every area and not just Europe/UK. Still it's nice to know that the changes they are making will be applied to all high-end gaming monitor, that gives me better hope for their new 34'' Predator coming out soon.


----------



## mitsuhide

Alright. Got my second monitor today from B&H Photo. Second one is even worst than the first one.

At least half a dozen dust behind the panel type of defects.

Video of all the defects can be seen here: https://youtu.be/9AShk2J16tY


----------



## scargy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> For anyone still not aware this was posted in the overclockers.co.uk forum by Gibbo:
> 
> It looks like Acer has indeed acknowledged the issue and is trying to solve it. The next batches should be hopefully better.


OC UK will not test any monitors
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> They said they open the box and check the monitor themselves only if you are doing an RMA so that you can get a better panel for sure. First purchases are still sent without checking them, which is why everyone over there was suggesting to wait for the new shipments before going ahead and getting one.


This is oc.uk reply to me today

we don't test the new monitor no!
Acer are putting the Monitors through a intense quality control procedure before they ship them outDale:the batch of faulty monitor we had are all being returned to them,
we will get aq new batch in on the 1st of next month "expected delivery date"


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scargy*
> 
> OC UK will not test any monitors
> This is oc.uk reply to me today
> 
> we don't test the new monitor no!
> Acer are putting the Monitors through a intense quality control procedure before they ship them outDale:the batch of faulty monitor we had are all being returned to them,
> we will get aq new batch in on the 1st of next month "expected delivery date"


That's what I said? They don't test NEW monitors, they test the monitor only if you are doing an RMA. At least they said so in a reply in the forum, if that reply applies only to the old/current batches and won't be done for the new ones I don't know though.


----------



## scargy

i forgot to write that was a reply for my RMA monitor when he said new he meant the replacement.... as it seems some people there are not updated.....
anyway i rma it in monday and hope for a new one from the new batch and no problems any more...that will be my third try on this monitor


----------



## Battou62

Has no one noticed that going from 60hz --> 144hz throws off the gamma curve on the lagom website?


----------



## Malinark

Got a one made in May from Newegg.


----------



## wuttqq

I have seen much worse but I dont know if that is considered good.

I really want to buy one of these, but these QC issues are insane.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Has no one noticed that going from 60hz --> 144hz throws off the gamma curve on the lagom website?


How so? In what way?


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> Got a one made in May from Newegg.


if there was no dead pixel. That doesn't look to bad ?


----------



## mistax

i just ordered one on wed, when newegg got it back in stock. @@ pray to the lord it a golden egg. i got a new revision swift and the viewing angle when compare to my crossover right next to it is horrendous and the color is very off.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> How so? In what way?


When I change refresh rate from 60 to 144hz it affects the gamma of the monitor. This can be confirmed on lagom's gamma page.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> When I change refresh rate from 60 to 144hz it affects the gamma of the monitor. This can be confirmed on lagom's gamma page.


Pretty sure this is the case for any monitor that supports 144hz. Even those overclockable korean panels. There is a significantly better picture from my VG248QE at 60hz compared to 144hz, thankfully i have a colormunk display that corrected any errors at 144hz so it looks good.


----------



## Malinark

It has 2 dead pixels. I can only use a max of 120hz, i assume this is because i currently have an r9 290, is this true for any others with amd? Hopefully I wont be having amd for much longer.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Pretty sure this is the case for any monitor that supports 144hz. Even those overclockable korean panels. There is a significantly better picture from my VG248QE at 60hz compared to 144hz, thankfully i have a colormunk display that corrected any errors at 144hz so it looks good.


Not true.
My Benq XL2720Z does not change gamma at all when going from 60hz to 144 hz refresh rate.
TFTcentral's review confirmed that the gamma does not change.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_xl2720z.htm
(that's the AU panel also used in the VG248QE)

compare pcmonitors review of the XL2420Z where you can see the gamma drops off as refresh rate increases.
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/benq-xl2420z

The Asus VG248QE has the same problem because that's the exact same AU Optronics panel used in both.

So it all probably depends on the panel model in question.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> When I change refresh rate from 60 to 144hz it affects the gamma of the monitor. This can be confirmed on lagom's gamma page.


Do you notice any difference in image quality between 60 and 144Hz or is it only noticeable when you check the gamma on Lagom? By how much does gamma decrease when you increase the refresh rate? Have you tried to measure it with a colorimeter?

This is kinda weird, and I hope you're wrong or it's your panel's fault, as no one seems to complain about gamma on this monitor.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Do you notice any difference in image quality between 60 and 144Hz or is it only noticeable when you check the gamma on Lagom? By how much does gamma decrease when you increase the refresh rate? Have you tried to measure it with a colorimeter?
> 
> This is kinda weird, and I hope you're wrong or it's your panel's fault, as no one seems to complain about gamma on this monitor.


I do not notice any difference in image quality. It simply moves the gamma curve downward. If you are looking the 10% gamma band on the lagom website it goes from 2.2 to about 1.8. I calibrated the monitor at 60hz with a Huey and dispcalgui.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah I just checked my 2720Z really fast.
If anything, going from 60hz to 144 hz changes the gamma on the 10% slider from 2.20 to 2.23.
I'm using the gamma 4 setting, which gives me about 2.3 gamma (I like my blacks a little dark).

As tftcentral's review said, the gamma curve isn't flat though. the 48% bars seem to have different values (example: Red at 2.3, green at 2.4, blue at 2.5 and white at 2.4).

The other two %'s have consistent numbers (25% 2.3, 10% 2.2).


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Maybe it is just the American batches then that have massive dust under the AG coating issues. The dust problem seems to be more prevalent than dead pixels in this thread.


It said 26 out of 400 monitors where sent back in UK, thats 6.5% fail rate. Sounds abit high to me







I just placed an order hope it will be a good one


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> It said 26 out of 400 monitors where sent back in UK, thats 6.5% fail rate. Sounds abit high to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just placed an order hope it will be a good one


for this monitor %6.5 rate seems very low to me .


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> for this monitor %6.5 rate seems very low to me .


My thoughts, exactly...


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> My thoughts, exactly...


i just give 1 more chance to myself the new one also fails i will buy a 34" samsung or dell.


----------



## LordVarian

I've gone through 3 monitors already. They tested 3 more for me which all had issues as well. Trying for number 7 atm.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> for this monitor %6.5 rate seems very low to me .


Agreed, but you have to realize a lot of consumers probably just aren't as critical of their products as the kind of people who end up on computer hardware forums. A lot of them probably have panels that many of us would send back in a heartbeat, but choose to keep them because they either don't notice the issues or just don't really care that much.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Ok I can now confirm 100% that the corner bleed does in fact lessen over time, although mine was pretty light from the get go. I have also tried gently massaging the corners with a microfiber cloth when I clean it periodically (which is pretty often with a 3 and half year old). When putting my desktop to sleep tonight I was shocked at how little bleed could be seen during the no input screen. I hadn't checked it for a while, but was pleasantly surprised after noticing that. The lower right corner has almost no bleed now.

I couldn't notice it before but that is probably good news for others who are dealing with noticable bleed. I am not sure if lightly massaging it helped or not, but it could help if it is being caused by irregularities in the panel or excess pressure in the corners. I don't pretend to know how it works, but it does. I was very skeptical of those claims initially but am now a believer...


----------



## ssiperko

People --- I can make the glow on monitor look like pee-pee or like thars nuthing to worry about.
















It's ALL subjective to your perspective!

I'm boxing it and sending it back because SOMEONE will tell me I should in the next 10 posts.









SS


----------



## BangBangPlay

So, it took you that long to figure that out? The glow either bothers you or it doesn't, it doesn't have anything to do with angles and pictures. It is actually pretty cut and dry; Can you see the bleed or glow from the position you normally sit when using your computer on a dark background?

I hate to be so blunt but you either enjoy your display or you don't, and only you can make that decision. The statement about perspective is true in that you really can't use the forum to get people to see what you see, or better yet perceive.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> I've gone through 3 monitors already. They tested 3 more for me which all had issues as well. Trying for number 7 atm.


Don't stop! you are so close to number 10! That may be the lucky one








(i'm on my 3rd one atm) I will never give up, i shall keep trying!!


----------



## barsh90

double post sorry


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Ok I can now confirm 100% that the corner bleed does in fact lessen over time, although mine was pretty light from the get go. I have also tried gently massaging the corners with a microfiber cloth when I clean it periodically (which is pretty often with a 3 and half year old). When putting my desktop to sleep tonight I was shocked at how little bleed could be seen during the no input screen. I hadn't checked it for a while, but was pleasantly surprised after noticing that. The lower right corner has almost no bleed now.
> 
> I couldn't notice it before but that is probably good news for others who are dealing with noticable bleed. I am not sure if lightly massaging it helped or not, but it could help if it is being caused by irregularities in the panel or excess pressure in the corners. I don't pretend to know how it works, but it does. I was very skeptical of those claims initially but am now a believer...


Damn, i guess it wasn't just my imagination. I remember that my second screen had pretty bad screen bleeding, but a big dirt right in the middle of the screen. Last week i noticed that the bleeding went away completely, but had the big dirt right in the middle of the screen, so wasn't a keeper.









My current (3rd) monitor has even worse bleeding than the second one, when i recently got it. I can still see the horrible bleeding(it's only been a week though).
However, this one has 2 dirts on the screen, so no way i'm keeping this one either. I just want to confirm the theory. I was thinking of leaving it on with a movie or something like 24/7 to see if the bleeding goes away. It's worth a try.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> So, it took you that long to figure that out? The glow either bothers you or it doesn't, it doesn't have anything to do with angles and pictures. It is actually pretty cut and dry; Can you see the bleed or glow from the position you normally sit when using your computer on a dark background?
> 
> I hate to be so blunt but you either enjoy your display or you don't, and only you can make that decision. The statement about perspective is true in that you really can't use the forum to get people to see what you see, or better yet perceive.


Deep down he knows he should return it. But his subconscious fell in love with g-sync and 144hz and convinced himself that the issue was not substantial enough to return it


----------



## Kaipirinhahh

Hello from Germany!
I got my monitor from alternate.de on Friday. As mentioned somewhere on this Forum they were the first store to deliver this Monitor at all but since this first small batch it has been unavailable in Germany and it technically still is.
For a discount of 70€ alternate offered a Monitor that was previously returned. They claimed the Monitor was without flaws, only the packaging was damaged.
So in theory this should have been the perfect deal, the vendor has taken the monitor out of the box and tested it and I was even going to save money.
As expected it was produced in January 2015.

Instead of running tests I took the approach of just starting to work and play for a while because I have two weeks to return it. First I didn't notice any backlight bleeding (even in very dark areas in Witcher 3). But later when I was playing again without wanting to see it I just saw it, all 4 corners seemed to be noticeable brighter than the rest. This is strange because a photo of a pure black image on the monitor in a dark room only shows bleeding in 3 corners:



In Witcher 3 it is all 4 corners even in a not darkened room:



Booth photos were taken with my Samsung Galaxy S4, settings were brightness 25 contrast 50.

While the bleeding is almost not visible to me in Windows or when I look at the black test image, what you see on the Witcher 3 photo actually compares to what i see in the game with my naked eye, which is absolutely unacceptable!

I also noticed 4 pixel dead or stuck in at least one channel and one point that may be a grain of dust in the screen so far. All more or less visible depending on the situation, all in the right half, not really in the center but not too close to the edge either.

Considering what I have seen on this Forum my display seems to be average, neither very good nor very bad.
When working, reflections from any light source in the room seem to matter more than the bleeding but the Witcher 3 thing really bothers me. I don´t think this is a keeper as it is, maybe not even if they give me another discount. I think i should return it.

Any thoughts? Damn, I really wanted one of these...


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Got my 2 monitors (NCIX, manufacturing date = March 2015).
> 
> Well, the good news is that the panel looks absolutely amazing - easily way ahead of any other monitor I've ever owned:
> 
> 
> These were snapped from a video as that reproduces what I'm seeing pretty accurately without exposure affecting the image. Here is the difference between these:
> High exposure to show exaggerated backlight (not what I'm seeing):
> 
> 
> Actual (pretty accurate to what I'm seeing) - that is pretty good for an IPS panel:
> 
> 
> * All of these were taken at 24 Brightness, 50 Contrast and 2.2 Gamma settings.
> 
> The bad news is that both seem to have either dead pixels or dirt under the coating. There is only one instance of this on the first monitor and it covers up half of a pixel in the corner of the screen, so I'm actually not noticing it at all, unless I look for it really close, but this is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the second screen has several of these (3 in total), including one right in the center of the screen, so I will be exchanging that one:
> 
> 
> Overall, I am pretty impressed with how everything looks and not really too disappointed with the issues (I expected these, which is why I bought all the warranties).


Well, replacement (May 2015 manufacturing date) for my bad monitor finally came in - took several weeks because they simply weren't in stock (plus NCIX warehouse took their sweet time putting my return into the system). As soon as I hooked it up, it was obvious Acer didn't make much progress with their QA - lots of dirt spots and a couple dead/stuck pixels. Didn't even bother checking the backlight - no point.

I fixed one stuck pixel, however this one just didn't want to budge


The photo is not the best, but this is the dirt spot at the very center of the screen. There are several others closer to the edges that I could probably live with as they weren't "that" noticeable, but this one was:


Back to NCIX it goes, hoping I don't have to do this too many more times and very thankful I didn't go cheap and bought all the warranties that let me do this stuff...


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaipirinhahh*
> 
> ... In Witcher 3 it is all 4 corners even in a not darkened room:
> 
> 
> 
> Booth photos were taken with my Samsung Galaxy S4, settings were brightness 25 contrast 50.
> 
> While the bleeding is almost not visible to me in Windows or when I look at the black test image, what you see on the Witcher 3 photo actually compares to what i see in the game with my naked eye, which is absolutely unacceptable!...


I think the washed out edges you see in The Witcher 3 is intentional vignetting by the game and not a fault with your monitor. You can turn it off (along with the irritating chromatic aberration and motion blur) in the games post processing settings menu.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I think the washed out edges you see in The Witcher 3 is intentional vignetting by the game and not a fault with your monitor. You can turn it off (along with the irritating chromatic aberration and motion blur) in the games post processing settings menu.


Hah !
Then why PG278Q has no such problem







))


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Hah !
> Then why PG278Q has no such problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


No idea. The vignetting would explain why he see's it in W3 but not on the desktop or black image though.


----------



## Kaipirinhahh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> No idea. The vignetting would explain why he see's it in W3 but not on the desktop or black image though.


I also don't think this is intentional. I have never seen this with my old monitor. Also even in the same game this gets better in brighter environments without changing graphics settings and i can not find an option to influence this. (I turned off chromatic aberration and motion blur from the beginning because i agree with you some effects are kind off stupid but i can not find an option for this).
It seems like the way the backlight is used depends a lot on the content on the screen and therefore the bleeding is not always visible. But i can't figure out any rules regarding this to reproduce it. It sure is not as simple as "dark means this and bright means that". So can anyone else confirm this beeing dependent on content?
Maybe it is more something like this: "For really dark content the backlight is beeing dimmed to produce darker blacks and there is less bleeding, with bright content the bleeding is hardly noticeable, but sometimes medium content creates a situation were the backlight is not dimmed yet and the bleeding really hits the eye" -but this is just a guess and i cannot explain it to be honest.

Edit: OMG after further testing I noticed the vignetting setting really has an effect on this but i have yet to find a scene where the difference is really clear. So Daffron, you may be right! I have no idea what to make of this anymore. The following is a picture the no signal screen in a low light but not dark room and of course I have some problems with pixels, sometimes i notice them sometimes i don*t. thank god i still have over a week before i have to decide if i want to send it back or not...


----------



## Xterminator

I noticed a new problem that recently occurred with my 3 week-old monitor. A random pixel or 2 became more whiter than the rest. I am sure that this problem did not exist before.



This picture was taken on a white screen with a lowered exposure to clearly see the problem.

Luckily, my return period isn't over yet on Amazon, so I'm going to get it replaced.


----------



## LordVarian

Since Asus has just announced their new monitor, i'm going to cancel my order for this. After trying 7 times and failing, i've lost my patience.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> So, it took you that long to figure that out? The glow either bothers you or it doesn't, it doesn't have anything to do with angles and pictures. It is actually pretty cut and dry; Can you see the bleed or glow from the position you normally sit when using your computer on a dark background?
> 
> I hate to be so blunt but you either enjoy your display or you don't, and only you can make that decision. The statement about perspective is true in that you really can't use the forum to get people to see what you see, or better yet perceive.


That was my point.

SS

written in crayon


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Since Asus has just announced their new monitor, i'm going to cancel my order for this. After trying 7 times and failing, i've lost my patience.


Which monitor is that?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Which monitor is that?


Asus PG279Q


----------



## Xterminator

NVIDIA announced new G-Sync monitors and the ASUS PG279Q was one of them. It's also a 144 Hz IPS. More details on it will probably be released later.


----------



## Leyaena

Great!
Guess I know what I'm waiting for, now.
Looks like my PG278Q will serve a little while longer until this one comes out


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xterminator*
> 
> I noticed a new problem that recently occurred with my 3 week-old monitor. A random pixel or 2 became more whiter than the rest. I am sure that this problem did not exist before.
> 
> This picture was taken on a white screen with a lowered exposure to clearly see the problem.
> 
> Luckily, my return period isn't over yet on Amazon, so I'm going to get it replaced.


Hope you can get one of the newer batches that Acer has promised to have superior QC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Since Asus has just announced their new monitor, i'm going to cancel my order for this. After trying 7 times and failing, i've lost my patience.


Hope Asus is as forgiving as Acer has been with returns. Historically Asus has not had the best track record for simple returns.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> That was my point.
> 
> SS
> 
> written in crayon


That's what I figured, it was just surprising to see it posted by you...


----------



## Rikuo

Nobody commenting on the new Nvidia driver, that lets you run g-sync windowed?


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Hope you can get one of the newer batches that Acer has promised to have superior QC.
> Hope Asus is as forgiving as Acer has been with returns. Historically Asus has not had the best track record for simple returns.
> That's what I figured, it was just surprising to see it posted by you...


Just talked with NCIX and here are a couple of interesting points:
1) I was told there are a lot of returns for these monitors and they ended up going through 6 of them for one customer recently.
2) There are so many returns, they are now asking for photos of the screen to proceed with the RMA (sent the ones I posted above and no problem).

My bad monitor had May manufacturing date, so doesn't look like Acer is making great strides with QA either. This will be the 2nd time I'm returning this monitor and, if replacement is screwed up again, I think I'll just opt for a refund instead.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Nobody commenting on the new Nvidia driver, that lets you run g-sync windowed?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1558221/at-nvidia-launches-mobile-g-sync-enables-windowed-g-sync-more/20_20#post_23979252


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Nobody commenting on the new Nvidia driver, that lets you run g-sync windowed?


Well it solved an issue I was having in which when I tried to disable Gsync in the CP it automatically re-enabled itself over the weekend. Not that I would really use it that often, but it's nice to see Nvidia expand upon it's limitations.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Just talked with NCIX and here are a couple of interesting points:
> 1) I was told there are a lot of returns for these monitors and they ended up going through 6 of them for one customer recently.
> 2) There are so many returns, they are now asking for photos of the screen to proceed with the RMA (sent the ones I posted above and no problem).
> 
> My bad monitor had May manufacturing date, so doesn't look like Acer is making great strides with QA either. This will be the 2nd time I'm returning this monitor and, if replacement is screwed up again, I think I'll just opt for a refund instead.


That customer is me LOL.


----------



## Mals

Just got my Predator last night.

I have one area that.. ughhhhhhhh it doesn't appear to be a dead pixel but it sure looks like it from afar. When you zoom in really far there are NO blank pixels just dimmed/blocked. I swear it is dust or something under the screen.

Any idea how I could possibly fix this? Zoom in real far and you can see the pixels are functioning, but (especially on white backgrounds) it is super grayed out and annoying.



Edit: uploading full image here so you can see it. Download and zoom gives you the full view per pixel

http://i.imgur.com/bWfd2uv.jpg


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Just got my Predator last night.
> 
> I have one area that.. ughhhhhhhh it doesn't appear to be a dead pixel but it sure looks like it from afar. When you zoom in really far there are NO blank pixels just dimmed/blocked. I swear it is dust or something under the screen.
> 
> Any idea how I could possibly fix this? Zoom in real far and you can see the pixels are functioning, but (especially on white backgrounds) it is super grayed out and annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: uploading full image here so you can see it. Download and zoom gives you the full view per pixel
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/bWfd2uv.jpg


That is just dirt under the AG coating, same as a lot of people here have got.


----------



## keodark

Well, I'm officially keeping my XB270HU. I entered the info in the Owner's survey, but I'll repeat here. I ordered from Best Buy for Business with a price-match against ShopBLT. With shipping ($12) and tax, that came to about $800 flat. I'm adding the 4-year extended warranty for $60 in case of future G-Sync module issues. The monitor was shipped via UPS in its retail box, which had not been previously opened. The box didn't seem to suffer any shipping damage.

The monitor started with minimal BLB, but after a few hours of use, it has a consistently moderate amount of BLB in the bottom-right corner, and negligible bleed in the other corners. Picture below (screencap from a video on an iPhone 5 in a darkened room).


Spoiler: Backlight Bleed Image







Overall IPS glow is acceptable - about the same as my previous Asus IPS monitor.

I have one dead pixel (black) in the upper-right corner, and what appear to be two dirt smudges, one top-center and the other in the upper-right corner. If I lean back to normal viewing distance, all three disappear even on a white background.

Despite the ASUS announcement, I've decided to keep this monitor. Bird in the hand and all that. I am going to have to cover up that damn LED though...


----------



## Mals

It is under the Coating? not behind the monitor? So I assume there is jack all I can do? I am on support chat with Newegg right now, they asked me to send them a picture haha.

Should I be returning?


----------



## Mals

Welp, got my RMA started with Newegg. Glad they are so awesome. Now I get to wait for the lottery all over again


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Welp, got my RMA started with Newegg. Glad they are so awesome. Now I get to wait for the lottery all over again


Sucks man.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Welp, got my RMA started with Newegg. Glad they are so awesome. Now I get to wait for the lottery all over again


I'd anticipate multiple returns







On the upside, this gives you plenty of time to think about the purchase. Personally...I really like the monitor. Compared to my U2412M, it really elevates the gaming experience to another level. There aren't a ton of options (it's either get the Swift, or get this, or wait).


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I'd anticipate multiple returns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the upside, this gives you plenty of time to think about the purchase. Personally...I really like the monitor. Compared to my U2412M, it really elevates the gaming experience to another level. There aren't a ton of options (it's either get the Swift, or get this, or wait).


Honestly the monitor was absolutely amazing in every way. I played GTA at max settings on my single Titan.. FPS were dropping down to 40 and it was still running very well. G sync was great. It is a really bright, vibrant, nice, and FAST IPS panel. When I reluctantly packed it back up and put it away in the box to ship back and put my Planar back out.. it looked disgusting. Hard to even look at the tiny little TN panel anymore. It had absolutely zero dead pixels, just a smudge of dust on the screen that ruined it.

I sure hope I don't have to do this more than once.


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Since Asus has just announced their new monitor, i'm going to cancel my order for this. After trying 7 times and failing, i've lost my patience.


Because ASUS never has QC issues with their monitors.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starrbuck*
> 
> Because ASUS never has QC issues with their monitors.


I never said they don't have QC issues. But I have never had as many issues with ASUS as I have with Acer.


----------



## vladz

I think the asus ips 144hz gsync monitor will be look like or same the rog swift build quality and that is the plus points and dont forget the gsync led indicator too...


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> No idea. The vignetting would explain why he see's it in W3 but not on the desktop or black image though.


I too can confirm this Vignetting setting in W3 is exactly what causes this weird effect. Not sure why anyone would want to add an IPS glow effect to a game. I've turned it off in game and it makes a huge difference to me.


----------



## Leyaena

The weird thing is that on a TN panel it's not NEARLY as pronounced (having had both the ROG Swift and the xb270hu running side by side mirrored.
I guess it's maybe a bit of a glitch in how the panel interprets the signal being sent.


----------



## HBizzle

So I have until Friday to decide if I want to return my monitor. Has BLB in the lower left corner that is noticeable during dark scenes in games, yellow BLB in the right corner, and dirt/dust that I was able to flick up to the very top of the screen that was dead center nearly at one point.

For approx $800 I am torn about whether or not I should return it, and I purchased it from Amazon. What say you Overclock.net?


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> So I have until Friday to decide if I want to return my monitor. Has BLB in the lower left corner that is noticeable during dark scenes in games, yellow BLB in the right corner, and dirt/dust that I was able to flick up to the very top of the screen that was dead center nearly at one point.
> 
> For approx $800 I am torn about whether or not I should return it, and I purchased it from Amazon. What say you Overclock.net?


I would return it asap.. I had one speck of dust and otherwise the rest of my monitor was great. How were you able to "flick the dust" to the corner? I tried moving my dust spot or whatever around for a whole afternoon and it didn't do me any good.

Just sent mine back to newegg last night.


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I would return it asap.. I had one speck of dust and otherwise the rest of my monitor was great. How were you able to "flick the dust" to the corner? I tried moving my dust spot or whatever around for a whole afternoon and it didn't do me any good.
> 
> Just sent mine back to newegg last night.


I lightly flicked it up with my finger. Took forever.


----------



## vladz

Can you post a picture of a dust spot here pls...


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Can you post a picture of a dust spot here pls...


Check my imgur load from a page or two back.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> I lightly flicked it up with my finger. Took forever.


Seems like the spot would be on the outside of the monitor then because if it were between the AG coating and the panel it would be stuck in the adhesive the AG coating uses to stay on.


----------



## Flea1

Hi guys,

I just got this monitor from newegg, i have to say wow, TW3 looks soo nice and runs so smooth, but unfortunately i think i have a dead pixel on the left bottom, can you guys tell me if this is a dead pixel?

It does't show in black screen, but it does in color or white screen, i can only spot it if i really look for it.

also have some light spots (yellowish on bottom right) but i can only see it on a full black screen.


----------



## 99Cookies

Hi guys. I just received mine today but there's something with it that is bugging me and I was wondering if this issue happens to anyone else.

Everytime I start my CSGO, the screen go crazy and flickers many times, it even show my desktop all slashed and then comes in the main menu. If the game is already open it still does flicker but not as much. It's less heavy with other games but still flicker a bit even 1-2 seconds after the game is open at the right resolution. It does the same when I close the game, flickers one shot even when the desktop is back since a few seconds.

Anyone experiences this?

Thanks!


----------



## LordVarian

7th one. Tried to cancel but they already shipped it. No dead pixels or dust though.


----------



## Flea1

Quote:


> Hi guys. I just received mine today but there's something with it that is bugging me and I was wondering if this issue happens to anyone else.
> 
> Everytime I start my CSGO, the screen go crazy and flickers many times, it even show my desktop all slashed and then comes in the main menu. If the game is already open it still does flicker but not as much. It's less heavy with other games but still flicker a bit even 1-2 seconds after the game is open at the right resolution. It does the same when I close the game, flickers one shot even when the desktop is back since a few seconds.
> 
> Anyone experiences this?
> 
> Thanks!


I only get a flicker when windows boots up (i think it's my video card OC setting kicking in) but that's it.


----------



## Flea1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> 
> 
> 7th one. Tried to cancel but they already shipped it. No dead pixels or dust though.


My god, i don't want to go through this 7 times, mine is almost perfect, only 1 dead pixel


----------



## 99Cookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flea1*
> 
> I only get a flicker when windows boots up (i think it's my video card OC setting kicking in) but that's it.


Thanks for the reply. Mmmh that's weird, my GTX670 isn't overclocked. I could try reinstalling my windows and everything, I wanted to to it anyway for windows 10. It really tingle my nerves since I'm alt-tabing a lot.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flea1*
> 
> My god, i don't want to go through this 7 times, mine is almost perfect, only 1 dead pixel


Looks more like a tiny piece of dust to me. Is it in the middle of the monitor? If not, and if I were you, I'd either keep it if you plan to stay with the monitor or send it back (for refund). You'll drive yourself mad if you keep trying to get the "perfect monitor". Between the dust, dead/stuck pixels, BLB, and varying amounts of IPS glow, it seems at this point you'd have to bank on high amounts of luck to get a monitor that's perfect in all these aspects.


----------



## Flea1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Looks more like a tiny piece of dust to me. Is it in the middle of the monitor? If not, and if I were you, I'd either keep it if you plan to stay with the monitor or send it back (for refund). You'll drive yourself mad if you keep trying to get the "perfect monitor". Between the dust, dead/stuck pixels, BLB, and varying amounts of IPS glow, it seems at this point you'd have to bank on high amounts of luck to get a monitor that's perfect in all these aspects.


No not in the middle, it's on the left bottom side almost by the start menu, i can't even find it right now lol, i only have some of the ips glow on the bottom right corner, but i think it's impossible to get this monitor with no ips glow.

ps. the monitor is [email protected] amazing btw.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flea1*
> 
> No not in the middle, it's on the left bottom side almost by the start menu, i can't even find it right now lol, i only have some of the ips glow on the bottom right corner, but i think it's impossible to get this monitor with no ips glow.
> 
> ps. the monitor is [email protected] amazing btw.


I've gone through a couple monitors and my first one actually had very little IPS glow (and was evenly distributed among the corners). 2nd monitor had tons more, and it's particularly bad around my bottom right corner. You definitely won't find one with zero IPS glow. There's a lot of variation with the amount of glow. It's probably dependent on minor amounts of BLB.

And I agree. The monitor is fantastic. I really enjoyed CS:GO on it when I had it.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flea1*
> 
> My god, i don't want to go through this 7 times, mine is almost perfect, only 1 dead pixel


Man you are lucky with just one dead pixel, just keep it!


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Flea1*
> 
> My god, i don't want to go through this 7 times, mine is almost perfect, only 1 dead pixel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are lucky with just one dead pixel, just keep it!
Click to expand...

Isn't it incredibly alarming to see this being said about a monitor at this price point?
C'mon Acer, what are you doing?


----------



## Calza

Hi all, Great thread!

Played about with the settings on the first page, and 24 brightness is a lot easier on the eyes than 100 isn't it?

I read about the bug regarding having to drop the refresh rate down to 120Hz and am wondering if this is still an issue? I'm running an SLI set up so anything to reduce temperature at idle is appreciated, but obviously I didn't SLI 980's to only sit at 120!

I've done some basic tests and can't find any dead pixels too which is great. Aside from this, is there anything else I should be doing before diving into games?


----------



## scargy

New screen no 3 just arrive overcockers.co.uk told me that this is from the new batch of ACER extra QA testing after all this returns.... guess what 3 dead pixels on the screen
lol at the QA they are drunk or incompetent


----------



## Spiriva

Ive been using the monitor now since last night, been playing games, watching bluray movies, working (sad but true) on it. And ive gotta say i really love this monitor. The colors are just so very sweet, My Rog Swift pretty much looks like crap compared to this monitor.

I didnt really know how bad TN panel (even the one in the Swift who is suppose to be the "best TN panel" out there) was before trying out this monitor







I could never go back to TN now!

I used the .icc profile from Tft-Central and sat the RBG after what they found to be best. I would recommend this monitor to everyone who is looking for a new monitor.

*Also wanted to say this is my first Acer monitor, no dead pixels or dust etc, its just beautiful. How ever the Asus Rog Swift I had to send and change out 3 times before getting one w/o dead pixels on it.


----------



## mistax

when a pixel only show up on certain color background, is it a dead pixel or a stuck one? cause i have 2 red one dead center of my screen that only show up on light blue/white/green


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> when a pixel only show up on certain color background, is it a dead pixel or a stuck one? cause i have 2 red one dead center of my screen that only show up on light blue/white/green


Stuck. If they were dead they would be black. You can try and unstick them.


----------



## Flea1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calza*
> 
> Hi all, Great thread!
> 
> Played about with the settings on the first page, and 24 brightness is a lot easier on the eyes than 100 isn't it?
> 
> I read about the bug regarding having to drop the refresh rate down to 120Hz and am wondering if this is still an issue? I'm running an SLI set up so anything to reduce temperature at idle is appreciated, but obviously I didn't SLI 980's to only sit at 120!
> 
> I've done some basic tests and can't find any dead pixels too which is great. Aside from this, is there anything else I should be doing before diving into games?


go to the nvidia control panel set it to 1440p @144, d-sync on and vsync off, you should be good, i have 970 sli and no bug


----------



## Calza

Lovely thanks, it's currently set to 1440p @ 120hz (after reading about the idle bug?).

I read that vsync should be turned on for G-Sync to do it's thing, am I wrong?

Also, I can't seem to find d-sync?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scargy*
> 
> New screen no 3 just arrive overcockers.co.uk told me that this is from the new batch of ACER extra QA testing after all this returns.... guess what 3 dead pixels on the screen
> lol at the QA they are drunk or incompetent


Acer's upgraded pixel policy for these high end monitors allows up to 5 dead pixels, so the monitor is good from a QA perspective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calza*
> 
> Lovely thanks, it's currently set to 1440p @ 120hz (after reading about the idle bug?).
> 
> I read that vsync should be turned on for G-Sync to do it's thing, am I wrong?
> 
> Also, I can't seem to find d-sync?


No, vsync should be turned off.
Also, I think he meant GSync not DSync.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calza*
> 
> Lovely thanks, it's currently set to 1440p @ 120hz (after reading about the idle bug?).
> 
> I read that vsync should be turned on for G-Sync to do it's thing, am I wrong?
> 
> Also, I can't seem to find d-sync?


Set it to 120 Hz in the change resolution settings, but then select "prefer maximum refresh rate" in each game's individual program settings. This will cap the framerate at 120 while on desktop and then allow up to 144 Hz while gaming. I also think he meant Gsync and his phone probably auto-corrected


----------



## Calza

Awesome, got it thanks all!


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> I never said they don't have QC issues.


But that's pretty much what you implied.

Anyway.....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50168-Problem-with-my-new-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Blurry-text-and-bad-quality-overall
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp-in-3D-mode
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?60571-G-sync-options-suddenly-gone-on-ROG-SWIFT
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?58748-ROG-PG278Q-G-Sync-not-working
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52964-PG278Q-issues-does-not-turn-on-on-first-power-on-newest-GPU-drivers-%28-solutions%29
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts

Just sayin'.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starrbuck*
> 
> But that's pretty much what you implied.
> 
> Anyway.....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50168-Problem-with-my-new-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Blurry-text-and-bad-quality-overall
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp-in-3D-mode
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?60571-G-sync-options-suddenly-gone-on-ROG-SWIFT
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?58748-ROG-PG278Q-G-Sync-not-working
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52964-PG278Q-issues-does-not-turn-on-on-first-power-on-newest-GPU-drivers-%28-solutions%29
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts
> 
> Just sayin'.


Doesn't matter what you link me, i've never had to go through 7 ASUS products and STILL not find a perfect product. Sounds like you're trying to start a fight, i'm not in the mood.


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Doesn't matter what you link me, i've never had to go through 7 ASUS products and STILL not find a perfect product.


Ok, bro, good luck getting that perfect ASUS product on the first try. We're all rooting for ya!


----------



## LordVarian

Just a heads up for anyone interested in the new ASUS monitor it will definitely have the same IPS glow as this monitor.



Picture taken from Computex in a pretty well lit environment.

EDIT : Release date confirmed for Q3. Price around $800

http://www.pcgamer.com/144-hz-g-sync-ips-asus-pg2749q-monitor-coming-q3-for-800/


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone interested in the new ASUS monitor it will definitely have the same IPS glow as this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken from Computex in a pretty well lit environment.


Thanks for the info on it! I figured as much being the same panel and all, but nice to get confirmation.


----------



## moonbogg

I bought another one from newegg. I tried to be content and "grateful" to have the monitor, but in the end I couldn't tolerate the uniformity being as bad as it was. Is asking for a color to look the same on both sides of the monitor asking too much? Jesus man. Once I get my third monitor, I won't return it to newegg. I'll give up if it sucks, just use the stupid thing and then when a better company makes one, i'll buy that and give the acer away to the goodwill since no one will want to buy it.


----------



## intrigger

Please has anybody had any issues with refresh rates. One of my monitors is seeming unstable at 144 he and has been turning black, and now only 23 and 24hz options available!


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Please has anybody had any issues with refresh rates. One of my monitors is seeming unstable at 144 he and has been turning black, and now only 23 and 24hz options available!


Haven't seen any refresh rate issues, sounds like a defective monitor.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone interested in the new ASUS monitor it will definitely have the same IPS glow as this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken from Computex in a pretty well lit environment.
> 
> EDIT : Release date confirmed for Q3. Price around $800
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/144-hz-g-sync-ips-asus-pg2749q-monitor-coming-q3-for-800/


That's not real IPS glow WTH. You internet trolls!
I can make my TN do the SAME thing if I take a picture of it from that angle!


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's not real IPS glow WTH. You internet trolls!
> I can make my TN do the SAME thing if I take a picture of it from that angle!


You do know that in order to see IPS glow you have to look at the panel from an angle right?


----------



## moonbogg

my will call is ready from newegg! Would it be alright if I threw it in the back of my pickup and drove 30 miles on the freeway home with it?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Doesn't matter what you link me, i've never had to go through 7 ASUS products and STILL not find a perfect product. Sounds like you're trying to start a fight, i'm not in the mood.


For me it was the other way around, had to return the Asus Swift 3 times to get a good one w/o dead pixels. My Acer Predator xb270hu was perfect on the first monitor i got


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You do know that in order to see IPS glow you have to look at the panel from an angle right?


You do know that every picture of excessive IPS glow complaints in this thread have been shown here have been pictures taken directly in front of the monitor, right?

That monitor pictured is perfect.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You do know that every picture of excessive IPS glow complaints in this thread have been shown here have been pictures taken directly in front of the monitor, right?
> 
> That monitor pictured is perfect.


And most people in this thread have no concept of what IPS glow is and simply refer to backlight bleed as glow. Seems you do the same.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> my will call is ready from newegg! Would it be alright if I threw it in the back of my pickup and drove 30 miles on the freeway home with it?


Yes, because that's essentially how it got to were it is now. Just make sure it isn't bouncing around. Put it in front of your quad or tie it down or something. Or put it next to you in the cab and put your wife in the bed.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You do know that in order to see IPS glow you have to look at the panel from an angle right?


That's not exactly an accurate statement. While it does show at an angle, it's only an issue from straight on. In that regard, the photo should have been taken from straight on in order to judge the amount of glow.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> That's not exactly an accurate statement. While it does show at an angle, it's only an issue from straight on. In that regard, the photo should have been taken from straight on in order to judge the amount of glow.


Obviously they weren't trying to show off the glow.. but its an IPS panel which is most likely the exact same one used in the acer monitor. The chances of it having relatively same amount of IPS glow is not far-fetched. Plus keep in mind they are using that monitor as a display panel at computex meaning they probably hand picked the best looking monitor they had, same as how they send reviewers the best quality monitors. We will have to reserve judgement for when the actual monitor is released.


----------



## LordVarian

double post.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Obviously they weren't trying to show off the glow.. but its an IPS panel which is most likely the exact same one used in the acer monitor. The chances of it having relatively same amount of IPS glow is not far-fetched. Plus keep in mind they are using that monitor as a display panel at computex meaning they probably hand picked the best looking monitor they had, same as how they send reviewers the best quality monitors. We will have to reserve judgement for when the actual monitor is released.


Truth ?


----------



## Qazme

You can add me to the owners club. After reading through various threads on this forum and a few other places I was EXTREMELY hesitant to purchase this monitor. After using my HP 27" 1440 for years now and hearing all the buzz about the 144Hz gear it was time to upgrade - finally one built with an IPS sold me. Well then the threads......I've heard it mentioned and I'm one of those guys, I lurk a lot - post rarely. So when I'm happy about my gear I hardly comment in a forum with a bunch of other people that are happy, but I do comment when I'm not happy.

Well received my monitor from Newegg this morning. Been testing and looking over this thing with a fine toothed comb and I have only found one issue, it's the dust/glare coating chip line thing but it's in the top left corner. Pixel perfect, colors are great (once calibrated), and what I would consider a 'normal' amount of IPS glow. No worse, in fact probably better, than my HP. I've even heard this line thing shrinks a bit with time from one persons post. So I'm going to give it a week or two. If it doesn't go away it's not a huge issue unless I'm looking for it. The anti-glare coating is perfect and the last time I saw a coating this good was on my old Samsung Syncmasters - I would borderline call it perfect if this line thing is not the glare coating after all.

I'm very satisfied. So if you are doing like me and skimming through all the post reading all the feedback and are starting to change your mind about this monitor - give it a second chance. Order up from somewhere that will give you free shipping on returns, because obviously there are some issues - not sure if they've fixed the majority or I just got lucky, but this is a killer monitor. I haven't felt this level of fluidity ever and the last time I had anything that was over 60Hz was back on my old crts! (2003ish).


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qazme*
> 
> You can add me to the owners club. After reading through various threads on this forum and a few other places I was EXTREMELY hesitant to purchase this monitor. After using my HP 27" 1440 for years now and hearing all the buzz about the 144Hz gear it was time to upgrade - finally one built with an IPS sold me. Well then the threads......I've heard it mentioned and I'm one of those guys, I lurk a lot - post rarely. So when I'm happy about my gear I hardly comment in a forum with a bunch of other people that are happy, but I do comment when I'm not happy.
> 
> Well received my monitor from Newegg this morning. Been testing and looking over this thing with a fine toothed comb and I have only found one issue, it's the dust/glare coating chip line thing but it's in the top left corner. Pixel perfect, colors are great (once calibrated), and what I would consider a 'normal' amount of IPS glow. No worse, in fact probably better, than my HP. I've even heard this line thing shrinks a bit with time from one persons post. So I'm going to give it a week or two. If it doesn't go away it's not a huge issue unless I'm looking for it. The anti-glare coating is perfect and the last time I saw a coating this good was on my old Samsung Syncmasters - I would borderline call it perfect if this line thing is not the glare coating after all.
> 
> I'm very satisfied. So if you are doing like me and skimming through all the post reading all the feedback and are starting to change your mind about this monitor - give it a second chance. Order up from somewhere that will give you free shipping on returns, because obviously there are some issues - not sure if they've fixed the majority or I just got lucky, but this is a killer monitor. I haven't felt this level of fluidity ever and the last time I had anything that was over 60Hz was back on my old crts! (2003ish).


Good to hear man. We need more positive stories like this. I feel like all the negative stories are skewing the perception. Mine is still on backorder at Amazon, but I'm hopeful I"ll get a good panel.


----------



## HBizzle

Well decided to play monitor roulette. Submitted a replacement request to Amazon.


----------



## Qazme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Good to hear man. We need more positive stories like this. I feel like all the negative stories are skewing the perception. Mine is still on backorder at Amazon, but I'm hopeful I"ll get a good panel.


Yeah I hope you get a good one too! Everyone should, unfortunately that doesn't seem to be the case. I had already made my mind up and set my heart up for a bad panel and figured I would give it three chances before I asked for a refund. Bang - been gaming on this thing all afternoon and into the night. It's simply an amazing experience with gsync. That magic really starts to shine about 75-90 FPS, I've got one game that will hit 144FPS and now it just makes me want all my games to do that.....maybe time to order another Titan X when/if the prices fall a bit.

Hopefully most of the people who are having to play the lottery a bit have a monitor on standby so it's not super important to get a good one quick. It really is worth the hassle to do it at least a couple times. The monitor has a semi bad rep - but when it's right it's perfect!


----------



## reset1101

Hi everyone. Monitor has been on sale for a while, at least in some countries. Do you guys think its worth taking a chance to buy one? Or there are too many faulty ones and I should wait?

Thanks a lot for your advice.


----------



## vladz

You can wait for asus pg279q ips 144hz gsync too because the looks and build quality much better anyway i own a rog swift and xb270hu too.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi everyone. Monitor has been on sale for a while, at least in some countries. Do you guys think its worth taking a chance to buy one? Or there are too many faulty ones and I should wait?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice.


I love this monitor so i would absolutly recommend you to get one. My first Acer Predator xb270hu was perfect, no dead pixels or dust or anything. Before this i had the Asus Swift Rog, i had to change it out 3 times to get a good one w/o dead pixels. So Asus isnt any better.


----------



## Qazme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> You can wait for asus pg279q ips 144hz gsync too because the looks and build quality much better anyway i own a rog swift and xb270hu too.


More than likely will be using the same panel which means it will/could have the same issues. Looks are subjective not objective - build quality is on par with any monitor I've ever owned from Samsung, Dell ,Asus, and HP. The wobbly stand would be the only detractor for me if I wasn't using a VESA arm.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qazme*
> 
> More than likely will be using the same panel which means it will/could have the same issues. Looks are subjective not objective - build quality is on par with any monitor I've ever owned from Samsung, Dell ,Asus, and HP. The wobbly stand would be the only detractor for me if I wasn't using a VESA arm.


Yes looks are subjective, and the glossy bezels surely do not ruin the perceived black depth of the monitor. Acer even took it a step further and kept the inner part of the frame going around the monitor glossy which reflects the light coming from the panel. Granted my current monitor has glossy bezels, but at least the part of the frame that meets the actual panel is matte to avoid that constant reflection from the monitor.


----------



## Qazme

Yep subjective - even 'perceived black level' is subjective. All gear isn't for everyone. Salty.


----------



## blurp

Well. Got mine yesterday. After some calibration (Thanks OP for icc profiles), this thing is a beauty. G-Sync is smooth event @40-60 FPS with Dragon Age. Backlight is fine for a IPS. But I have 2 spots with a few bad pixels on the left. They fare in line of 3 or 4 pixels of different colors. At first I thought i'd live with it but no way. This one is coming back sadly.


----------



## htlif

I've tried the new Vertical sync "off" option while Gsync is enabled on this monitor.
In this mode, oddly, I can see slight tearing at the bottom of the screen if the FPS is set anywhere between ~125-144, but not on lower FPS. Disabling gsync and vsync makes the tearing much more apparent, and if I revert back to gsync enabled with the default vsync "on" combination, it's completely tear free at any given FPS.
It may be a driver bug, or a problem with my unit - but seeing as gsync+vsync on work properly, could it also mean, in the worst case scenario, that the upper operational limit of the gsync module in this monitor is only around 120FPS, and the default "vsync on" state silently switches to normal vsync when above 120FPS?
Can anyone else confirm this problem?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *htlif*
> 
> I've tried the new Vertical sync "off" option while Gsync is enabled on this monitor.
> In this mode, oddly, I can see slight tearing at the bottom of the screen if the FPS is set anywhere between ~125-144, but not on lower FPS. Disabling gsync and vsync makes the tearing much more apparent, and if I revert back to gsync enabled with the default vsync "on" combination, it's completely tear free at any given FPS.
> It may be a driver bug, or a problem with my unit - but seeing as gsync+vsync on work properly, could it also mean, in the worst case scenario, that the upper operational limit of the gsync module in this monitor is only around 120FPS, and the default "vsync on" state silently switches to normal vsync when above 120FPS?
> Can anyone else confirm this problem?


G-sync goes all the way up to 144hz, Either sounds like a driver bug, Or maybe your settings were wrong?

As for driver bugs.. They just put out a Hot Fix driver, To address some G-sync issues (Says windowed mode, But who knows all it fixes)


----------



## 99Cookies

As I mentioned in an earlier post, my acer monitor is doing all kinds of flickers while opening games/alt-tabing. I filmed the issue and was wondering if it happened to any of you. Should I return the monitor? Thanks


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99Cookies*
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post, my acer monitor is doing all kinds of flickers while opening games/alt-tabing. I filmed the issue and was wondering if it happened to any of you. Should I return the monitor? Thanks


The flickering happens on all g-sync monitors when g-sync turns on/off. (When the game is opened & then minimized)

It doesnt do it while actually playing the game, Right?


----------



## 99Cookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> The flickering happens on all g-sync monitors when g-sync turns on/off. (When the game is opened & then minimized)
> 
> It doesnt do it while actually playing the game, Right?


No, only when I boot a game, come back to a game from alt+tab or when I turn the screen back on from sleep (while my pc is still on) it shows my desktop then flick one shot after one or two seconds after wake. Is your screen doing the same thing? Thanks for the reply btw, I gave you a rep!

EDIT: quoted Rikuo


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99Cookies*
> 
> No, only when I boot a game, come back to a game from alt+tab or when I turn the screen back on from sleep (while my pc is still on) it shows my desktop then flick one shot after one or two seconds after wake. Is your screen doing the same thing? Thanks for the reply btw, I gave you a rep!
> 
> EDIT: quoted Rikuo


Mine does the double flash, when i tab out/in of a game. Its G-sync turning on/off.

It doesnt flash the desktop though, That sounds like it might be a driver bug.


----------



## 99Cookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> The flickering happens on all g-sync monitors when g-sync turns on/off. (When the game is opened & then minimized)
> 
> It doesnt do it while actually playing the game, Right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Mine does the double flash, when i tab out/in of a game. Its G-sync turning on/off.
> 
> It doesnt flash the desktop though, That sounds like it might be a driver bug.


Mmh okay, I'll guess I'll keep mine then! Thanks!


----------



## vladz

Is it ok gsync is active(working) on desktop? I want the old driver :-(


----------



## TomcatV

You guys might be interested in *THIS* ...










See ASUS PG279Q vid


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> You guys might be interested in *THIS* ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ASUS PG279Q vid


Like I said, its most likely the same panel so it should have the same IPS Glow.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> You guys might be interested in *THIS* ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ASUS PG279Q vid


See the picture of the monitor that says ASUS on it just to the right of these posts...


----------



## Mals

So I am currently in possession of my second monitor.. which is due to be returned tomorrow. My third is on the way here already. First monitor had the big dark patch of dust, second one had a smaller patch of dust dead center.. and really not very nice.

Something new occurred on this monitor suddenly this morning.

I am going to be boxing it up to send home tomorrow, but randomly a single pixel suddenly became brighter than the rest. White screens that are greyish it appears bright white, blue it is lighter blue, etc. It is always brighter than the rest.

This is really troubling. It occurred randomly out of nowhere, near the center of my screen (about 3 inches from the dull/dust spot). Has anyone else had random monitor pixels just become brighter all of a sudden?? It still changes color, it isn't stuck, but it is just brighter than the rest of them. SUPER frustrating.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> So I am currently in possession of my second monitor.. which is due to be returned tomorrow. My third is on the way here already. First monitor had the big dark patch of dust, second one had a smaller patch of dust dead center.. and really not very nice.
> 
> Something new occurred on this monitor suddenly this morning.
> 
> I am going to be boxing it up to send home tomorrow, but randomly a single pixel suddenly became brighter than the rest. White screens that are greyish it appears bright white, blue it is lighter blue, etc. It is always brighter than the rest.
> 
> This is really troubling. It occurred randomly out of nowhere, near the center of my screen (about 3 inches from the dull/dust spot). Has anyone else had random monitor pixels just become brighter all of a sudden?? It still changes color, it isn't stuck, but it is just brighter than the rest of them. SUPER frustrating.


did you get it from newegg? This is what im looking at doing.


----------



## mistax

starting to think the 2 stuck red/blue pixel aren't going away. =( they aren't noticeable unless im looking for them on a white/green background tho.


----------



## gavros777

I bought an eizo monitor from amazon. It has severe cross hatching and i just found a dead pixel. The seller in his return policy lists that i need to pay for return shipping and a restocking fee. I am a prime member with amazon but the item is not on amazon prime. Is there a way to avoid the restocking fee and paying to ship it back?


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I bought an eizo monitor from amazon. It has severe cross hatching and i just found a dead pixel. The seller in his return policy lists that i need to pay for return shipping and a restocking fee. I am a prime member with amazon but the item is not on amazon prime. Is there a way to avoid the restocking fee and paying to ship it back?


Wrong thread.


----------



## traxtech

So, i got sick of the bull**** IPS glow and decided just to get the 1080p 27inch 144hz version. Haven't had a single issue with it.. apart from it being TN and 1080p.

Between the swift and the xb270hu i was out of a monitor for nearly 3 months, and im never doing it again.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blurp*
> 
> Wrong thread.


An owner with an acer xb can find himself in a similar situation to mine. Plus i used to be an owner of the acer xb, that's why i like to stay in touch with the good guys i met in this thread.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> So, i got sick of the bull**** IPS glow and decided just to get the 1080p 27inch 144hz version. Haven't had a single issue with it.. apart from it being TN and 1080p.
> 
> Between the swift and the xb270hu i was out of a monitor for nearly 3 months, and im never doing it again.


Ouch, i would never again use a TN panel after using the xb270hu, i use to own the swift rog and the colors on a tn, even a good tn like the rog swift looks so washed out and pale.
From now on its only ips for me!


----------



## ggp759

After 4 monitors i finally settled on one. This had the least amount of backlight bleed. Uniformity was almost perfect. Only problem were the specks of dust beside the panel. I was so fed up with returning monitors so i took the advice from something i read on this forum. I flicked the dust with my fingers ( wrapped a cloth around my finger so i would not scratch the screen). Flicked directly at it not from an angle. I could see the dust speck move towards the bottom of the screen and finally ended up on or behind the bottom bezel where is a non issue. I cant see it anymore its gone. I know this is not the quality anyone expects from a $800 monitor but i could not bring myself up to the task of packing another one of these monitors and send it back.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> So, i got sick of the bull**** IPS glow and decided just to get the 1080p 27inch 144hz version. Haven't had a single issue with it.. apart from it being TN and 1080p.
> 
> Between the swift and the xb270hu i was out of a monitor for nearly 3 months, and im never doing it again.


So you downgraded then?


----------



## barsh90

I finally settled down. Seems that the bleeding goes away after a few weeks of use. (2nd monitor that confirms the theory) Plus another member reported the same.
Overstock offered me a $300 partial refund, so i basically paid $500








Not bad for a very minimal glow and a small dust.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> So you downgraded then?


Until the tech matures,yep.

This will be my second monitor when that time arises.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> did you get it from newegg? This is what im looking at doing.


I did get it from newegg. My third is on its way..


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> After 4 monitors i finally settled on one. This had the least amount of backlight bleed. Uniformity was almost perfect. Only problem were the specks of dust beside the panel. I was so fed up with returning monitors so i took the advice from something i read on this forum. I flicked the dust with my fingers ( wrapped a cloth around my finger so i would not scratch the screen). Flicked directly at it not from an angle. I could see the dust speck move towards the bottom of the screen and finally ended up on or behind the bottom bezel where is a non issue. I cant see it anymore its gone. I know this is not the quality anyone expects from a $800 monitor but i could not bring myself up to the task of packing another one of these monitors and send it back.


Can you make a video or something of you "flicking at it"? I don't know how that works.. I've tried that for a while .. using a microcloth, pulling/shoving/flicking at the dust under my AG coating and it doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## vgjunkie87

Just received this monitor today from Newegg, I got a really nice one. Zero dead or stuck pixels, no dirt/dust under display and very little bleed and/or glow on the right corners. Extremely happy with this monitor so far, it's only day 1 so I have my fingers crossed, but it's awesome experiencing G Sync for the first time. I also received my 2nd MSI 980 4G today, Witcher 3 on Ultra + G Sync is really amazing. Unfortunately the GPU power draw bug is still happening for me, @ 144hz my #1 GPU wouldn't down-clock past ~950Mhz, once I applied the 120hz refresh it down-clocked correctly while idle on desktop. Does anyone know if there is a fix for this issue yet? Very small issue for me overall, hopefully it gets addressed soon if it hasn't already. I can highly recommend this monitor, I was weary after reading a lot of the QC problems people were having, but I guess the large majority of people who get lemons are going to be upset and post about it, it's a shame but I think it happens with most products that are mass produced; some being worse than others.


----------



## vladz

^^

Just put 120hz on your desktop then each game set the refresh rate "highest available"(144hz)


----------



## Luck100

Ordered one last night. Now the waiting begins....out of stock, estimated 1-2 weeks for next shipment.


----------



## t1337dude

Saw the $20 off and free 2-day via shoprunner on Newegg so I decided to play the lottery for the 3rd time. I want my beauty!


----------



## Flea1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^
> 
> Just put 120hz on your desktop then each game set the refresh rate "highest available"(144hz)


I notice that that wen i set the monitor to 120hz my video card idles up and down non stop (200mhz then jumps to 1100mhz then back down to 200mhz)
is this normal?

the only complaint i have so far.


----------



## mistax

lol, i still have these 2 stuck pixel in middle of my screen, but unless im looking for it on a white or green background they never show up rofl.


----------



## Mals

welp.. my third one arrived today. I am deciding to stick with it despite a tiny blemish of dust or spec of something in the lower left center. It's pretty miniscule.. just happy to be calling this monitor my own. Despite taking 3 monitors to get it right, it is by far the most glorious monitor I have ever had.


----------



## vgjunkie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^
> 
> Just put 120hz on your desktop then each game set the refresh rate "highest available"(144hz)


Good point, though are you sure game settings will override system settings?


----------



## vladz

^

I think the priority is system settings(nvidia control panel) for example if you set your game(1 game) refresh rate to highest available(144hz) and on your game settings you set it to 60hz then the game will run on 144hz. Im not sure.


----------



## Qazme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^
> 
> I think the priority is system settings(nvidia control panel) for example if you set your game(1 game) refresh rate to highest available(144hz) and on your game settings you set it to 60hz then the game will run on 144hz. Im not sure.


This is wrong. Set your desktop resolution to 120Hz (or less) to stop the high idle on your video card and set your game's profile (default setting) to highest available. In game set your setting to 144Hz and your good.


----------



## sok0

Anyone else get screen flickers and random driver crashes where the screen goes blank for half a second before recovering? This crap is very annoying. I even uninstalled all the nvidia experience/3d/audio stuff, and only installed the 353.06 driver and still get flickers during games, and random driver crashes.

Clean installed 347.88, 0 crashes, 0 flickers except when loading a gsync game right when it opens.


----------



## sakete

Well, just got shipping notification from Amazon, no longer backordered I suppose. Hope I luck out. Should arrive Monday.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sok0*
> 
> Anyone else get screen flickers and random driver crashes where the screen goes blank for half a second before recovering? This crap is very annoying. I even uninstalled all the nvidia experience/3d/audio stuff, and only installed the 353.06 driver and still get flickers during games, and random driver crashes.
> 
> Clean installed 347.88, 0 crashes, 0 flickers except when loading a gsync game right when it opens.


Are you aware of the Displayport bug that affects maxwell cards? It requires a bios update in order to fix - for your card: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/167405/msi-gtx970-4096-150108.html


----------



## SingeMagique

So I thought I would add my experience with this monitor. I usually don't post, but wanted to let everyone know that when you do get a good panel these monitors are gorgeous. I ordered 2 of XB270HU from Amazon in mid May and at that point they were back ordered ~2 weeks. I received both of mine the last week of May.

I'm coming from a dual ASUS 23inch 1080p TN panels I have had since 2009. I had been wanting to upgrade my monitors for quite some time as I use a couple NEC EA304WMi at work and have fallen in love with the enhanced viewing angles and better color reproduction of IPS panels. However, I also enjoy gaming so I wanted something that would allow me a good work experience at home and also allow me to game from time to time. So when I upgraded my computer to a 5820k/GTX970 this year I scoured the net for new monitors and stumbled upon the XB270HU. I read all the reviews and decided to try my luck at getting a couple good panels. And boy, am I glad I did! Both of my panels arrived with zero dead pixels or dust particles and only minor (on par with what I'm used to with my monitors at work) light bleed along the bottom edge of the monitor. I do notice the bleed concentrates in the corners when you view from the side, ie. > 100 or so degrees off center. On calibration with an i1 Display Pro I did run into a problem (see below), but managed a calibration of 130cd/[email protected] with an -great!- average dE1976 of 2.48 across a 10% grayscale gradient.

My only real gripes with the monitors are: 1) Why did Acer decide to go with a glossy bezel? Seriously!! It attracts dust and finger prints like no other and it doesn't make sense for such a premium product. 2) What is with the red accent ring? It doesn't add much to my experience and I would have preferred a solid black, slightly wider stand. 3) And finally using the i1Display Pro in ADC mode causes the panel to enter some sort of testing mode where it maxes the backlight, zeros out the contrast, flashes a RGB-white-black pattern when no input is on the panel, and fails to retain changes made to the OSD upon power loss. Resetting the monitor by holding, I believe, the 2nd and 5th bottons down for a few seconds seems to reset the monitor. Not sure if this is a problem with the DDC on the DP or perhaps the DP cable itself, but this is the first time I have ever run into this problem and I can reproduce it by using the colorimeter in ADC mode. At first I thought I had faulty monitors because calibration was the first thing I attempted after plugging them in. The RGB-white-black pattern tipped me off to the possibility of a test mode.

Overall, after I figured out the calibration fiasco, these are fantastic panels. The 144hz and GSync are literal 'gaming' changers. Wow, I can't believe I was missing out on this!. And even for basic work the 144hz is awesome just for mouse movement. So much smoother! And finally working with two panels the enhanced viewing angle of the IPS panel is welcomed as I no longer have to move my head over to center it on my second panel when working to get proper colors.

Now if Nvidia can just fix the idle GPU clock for multi-monitor setups at 144hz. Guess I'll have to back them down to 120hz and rollback to an older driver to keep my GPU from idling at 51C. : /


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SingeMagique*
> 
> So I thought I would add my experience with this monitor. I usually don't post, but wanted to let everyone know that when you do get a good panel these monitors are gorgeous. I ordered 2 of XB270HU from Amazon in mid May and at that point they were back ordered ~2 weeks. I received both of mine the last week of May.
> 
> I'm coming from a dual ASUS 23inch 1080p TN panels I have had since 2009. I had been wanting to upgrade my monitors for quite some time as I use a couple NEC EA304WMi at work and have fallen in love with the enhanced viewing angles and better color reproduction of IPS panels. However, I also enjoy gaming so I wanted something that would allow me a good work experience at home and also allow me to game from time to time. So when I upgraded my computer to a 5820k/GTX970 this year I scoured the net for new monitors and stumbled upon the XB270HU. I read all the reviews and decided to try my luck at getting a couple good panels. And boy, am I glad I did! Both of my panels arrived with zero dead pixels or dust particles and only minor (on par with what I'm used to with my monitors at work) light bleed along the bottom edge of the monitor. I do notice the bleed concentrates in the corners when you view from the side, ie. > 100 or so degrees off center. On calibration with an i1 Display Pro I did run into a problem (see below), but managed a calibration of 130cd/[email protected] with an -great!- average dE1976 of 2.48 across a 10% grayscale gradient.
> 
> My only real gripes with the monitors are: 1) Why did Acer decide to go with a glossy bezel? Seriously!! It attracts dust and finger prints like no other and it doesn't make sense for such a premium product. 2) What is with the red accent ring? It doesn't add much to my experience and I would have preferred a solid black, slightly wider stand. 3) And finally using the i1Display Pro in ADC mode causes the panel to enter some sort of testing mode where it maxes the backlight, zeros out the contrast, flashes a RGB-white-black pattern when no input is on the panel, and fails to retain changes made to the OSD upon power loss. Resetting the monitor by holding, I believe, the 2nd and 5th bottons down for a few seconds seems to reset the monitor. Not sure if this is a problem with the DDC on the DP or perhaps the DP cable itself, but this is the first time I have ever run into this problem and I can reproduce it by using the colorimeter in ADC mode. At first I thought I had faulty monitors because calibration was the first thing I attempted after plugging them in. The RGB-white-black pattern tipped me off to the possibility of a test mode.
> 
> Overall, after I figured out the calibration fiasco, these are fantastic panels. The 144hz and GSync are literal 'gaming' changers. Wow, I can't believe I was missing out on this!. And even for basic work the 144hz is awesome just for mouse movement. So much smoother! And finally working with two panels the enhanced viewing angle of the IPS panel is welcomed as I no longer have to move my head over to center it on my second panel when working to get proper colors.
> 
> Now if Nvidia can just fix the idle GPU clock for multi-monitor setups at 144hz. Guess I'll have to back them down to 120hz and rollback to an older driver to keep my GPU from idling at 51C. : /


We need more positive stories on these monitors! Good to hear







I hope to contribute next week myself.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> Are you aware of the Displayport bug that affects maxwell cards? It requires a bios update in order to fix


I have not heard of such a thing yet. What is the problem?


----------



## nvous23

Can anyone else collaborate this guys claim that he has 120hz ULMB working on his XB270HU?

https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/39ezjs/xb270hu_ulmb_at_120hz_on_may_2015_model/


----------



## Mals

So after getting The Witcher 3 up and running after calibrating this bad boy.. i gotta admit.. nicest monitor I've ever seen.

Gsync shines really really amazingly well in games like this. Instead of being stuck playing at lower graphic settings to make the game playable, I can force ultra crazy everything on my single Titan X, turn on hairworks.. and enable DSR up to almost 2x my 1440p native res.

The game still plays at about 35-50 FPS... and with Gsync on it feels about the same as if I was getting smooth 60 FPS (the games cap rate).

Playing on Gsync at lower FPS and SIGNIFICANTLY higher graphic settings is really where Gsync shines. It just feels plenty smooth and capable, not that "oh my god I'm getting 30 FPS, must change settings". As long as you can keep the game above 30 FPS you can play it with as high of settings as you want.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I have not heard of such a thing yet. What is the problem?


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59850-GTX-970-980-BIOS-update-for-DisplayPort-issues


----------



## SingeMagique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvous23*
> 
> Can anyone else collaborate this guys claim that he has 120hz ULMB working on his XB270HU?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/39ezjs/xb270hu_ulmb_at_120hz_on_may_2015_model/


Yep, just tested. ULMB seems to be working at 120hz. Neat!


----------



## t1337dude

Well, my 3rd monitor arrived from Newegg today. Must be a newer model, because I noticed the UI behaves differently (brightness increases or decreases faster, which is a good fix). Unfortunately, just like my last two monitors, this one is plagued by dust stuck in the panel. This one is worse than my previous ones. One piece is a fairly large, long dust speck. And then I have a couple of very tiny clusters towards the top-middle of my monitor. I've had one of those on every monitor so far. I guess I can just keep playing the exchange game until Asus comes out with their monitor.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Well, my 3rd monitor arrived from Newegg today. Must be a newer model, because I noticed the UI behaves differently (brightness increases or decreases faster, which is a good fix). Unfortunately, just like my last two monitors, this one is plagued by dust stuck in the panel. This one is worse than my previous ones. One piece is a fairly large, long dust speck. And then I have a couple of very tiny clusters towards the top-middle of my monitor. I've had one of those on every monitor so far. I guess I can just keep playing the exchange game until Asus comes out with their monitor.


I am on my third monitor and finally decided it keep it because the speck of dust was so tiny this time, but my buddy is 0/1 and I am technically 0/3 for dust specks. kinda nuts.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvous23*
> 
> Can anyone else collaborate this guys claim that he has 120hz ULMB working on his XB270HU?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/39ezjs/xb270hu_ulmb_at_120hz_on_may_2015_model/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SingeMagique*
> 
> Yep, just tested. ULMB seems to be working at 120hz. Neat!


This does NOT work. Yes the monitor allows you to select ULMB in 120Hz mode, but the feature does not actually turn on. If the feature turned on you would see the same drastic brightness different that you get when toggling the feature at 100Hz, and the motion blur test would look much different.


----------



## t1337dude

That's odd, I get the drastic brightness difference if I turn on my 120Hz ULMB.


----------



## SingeMagique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> This does NOT work. Yes the monitor allows you to select ULMB in 120Hz mode, but the feature does not actually turn on. If the feature turned on you would see the same drastic brightness different that you get when toggling the feature at 100Hz, and the motion blur test would look much different.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> That's odd, I get the drastic brightness difference if I turn on my 120Hz ULMB.


I too get a drastic difference in brightness with ULMB on at 120hz and I see a drastic difference in the blurbusters ufo motion blur test with it on. I don't have a rail, high speed camcorder, or oscilloscope to actually test to see if it is enable, but it must be doing something because I can see a difference on the screen.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SingeMagique*
> 
> I too get a drastic difference in brightness with ULMB on at 120hz and I see a drastic difference in the blurbusters ufo motion blur test with it on. I don't have a rail, high speed camcorder, or oscilloscope to actually test to see if it is enable, but it must be doing something because I can see a difference on the screen.


Must be a difference in firmware versions then, because I can select it too but the feature will not enable.


----------



## SingeMagique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Must be a difference in firmware versions then, because I can select it too but the feature will not enable.


It may be. Know of anyway to check firmware version?


----------



## a.t.watson

After weeks of reading this forum i finally decided to bite the bullet and buy the Predator XB270HU and i am amazed at how amazing games look ! I have just upgraded from a samsung SA950 and also swapped out my gtx 780 for a gtx 980 ti . GTAV runs so smooth and bf hardline looks great . i can also confirm that i have 0 dead pixels 0 stuck pixels and hardly any bleed to speak of . Yes the build quality is probably a little bit better on other brands but they are also more expensive here in new zealand


----------



## tkrushing

Got mine in from Newegg today. Had about 8 dead pixels and a couple of stuck pixels. I sent it back because there was a cluster of 6-8 dead pixels in one spot and it drove me crazy. I knew it could be like this so no biggie but I want my dang monitor!


----------



## Xterminator

Took me four tries at Amazon to finally land a "perfect" monitor today. No dead pixels and dust and also little BLB. It has a May 2015 manufacturing date.

Edit: There is actually still some BLB on the lower right and a bit off the top left. I'm hoping those go away over time.


----------



## vladz

^

Wow may 2015 maybe they correct the problem.

Mine april 2015 less BLB and 2 dead pixel and 1 dust on lower left but its not noticeable TBH thats why i keep this panel....


----------



## Toolguns

Received my Monitor from Amazon on 5/30/15.
I was playing around with settings and discovered that ULMB works in 120hz also...
I thought this monitor only supported 100hz ULMB?
I've read a review on Amazon.US. that newer versions of this monitor have 120hz ULMB -
What's everybody else's experience with this?
I do show a popup message that ULMB works at 85,100, 120hz when I have monitor running at 144hz and try to change to ULMB.
I have tried 120hz ULMB and it seems to work...


----------



## Toolguns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvous23*
> 
> Can anyone else collaborate this guys claim that he has 120hz ULMB working on his XB270HU?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/39ezjs/xb270hu_ulmb_at_120hz_on_may_2015_model/


Yes - ULMB is working for me in 120hz mode.
I actually keep the monitor default refresh rate at 120hz.
I have BF4.exe in Nvidia Control Panel to use ULMB as the Monitor Technology and it switches from G-sync to ULMB.
You can see the screen get darker when ULMB activates by itself when I launch BF4 (Pretty neat!)


----------



## Shardnax

It seems they added 120hz ULMB to the newly manufactured monitors, mine has the option as well and it's from May.


----------



## FeelKun

Hmm, I have a dell u2713hm.

Main uses; Anime, CS-GO, GW2. Decisions decisions.

How's QC at this present time?


----------



## Shardnax

The May panels seem to be a step up. I thought I had a couple dead pixels or tiny dirty spots but they seem to have been dust. I like G-sync for the lack of tearing with no performance penalty but, I still notice framerate drops and stutters. UT04 seems almost as smooth and snappy as playing on a CRT. I'll find out how it fares more in-depth at the end of the week when I get my other machine back up and running for some UT04 LAN matches. I find bad animation is more apparent than on my other displays, likely due to viewing distance and screen size, other than that anime seems fine.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The May panels seem to be a step up. I thought I had a couple dead pixels or tiny dirty spots but they seem to have been dust. I like G-sync for the lack of tearing with no performance penalty but, I still notice framerate drops and stutters. UT04 seems almost as smooth and snappy as playing on a CRT. I'll find out how it fares more in-depth at the end of the week when I get my other machine back up and running for some UT04 LAN matches. I find bad animation is more apparent than on my other displays, likely due to viewing distance and screen size, other than that anime seems fine.


Thanks man for a direct answer







, + rep. Leaning more and more towards this monitor.

Just Need a bigger desk, Oh IKEA why is your shipping price out of this world? Could always go picnic folding table style, aw yeh.


----------



## contay

Checked my monitor just today and it's manufactured in March. No dead or jammed pixels. Other than that, I can't tell but no complains here.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Thanks man for a direct answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , + rep. Leaning more and more towards this monitor.
> 
> Just Need a bigger desk, Oh IKEA why is your shipping price out of this world? Could always go picnic folding table style, aw yeh.


Surely tax and potential markup at a local store is less than shipping







?


----------



## sakete

So, received my XB270HU today. Uniformity seems good, haven't been able to test back light bleed yet since it's still bright out. Had what appeared to be hair behind the screen, but was able to flick that away. Only have one dead pixel in the bottom right corner, so not super noticeable but I notice it now since I discovered it. All in all, given the reputation of this screen, I seem to have a fairly good one smile.gif

Not sure if it's actually a dead pixel or a stuck pixel. It's just black basically. Doesn't become a different color depending on the background, so it might just be a dead pixel. Will now test it in a game real quick to see what all this Gsync fuss is all about


----------



## dawn1980

So I bought a samsung 4k ju6700 40 inch to try 4k gaming and it nice but after using gsync for a month on the XB270HU I can't game without it.....Yes gsync in that good. I thought 4K would be nice and it is but really I could not tell that big of difference vs the acer predator from 1440p. The colors on the predator are better but I know I'm comparing it to a TV!! I just saying if your on the fence for 4K just wait until there is a 32 inch or bigger IPS with GSYNC. I can't stand lag and stutter and the predator is like butter!!!!


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> So I bought a samsung 4k ju6700 40 inch to try 4k gaming and it nice but after using gsync for a month on the XB270HU I can't game without it.....Yes gsync in that good. I thought 4K would be nice and it is but really I could not tell that big of difference vs the acer predator from 1440p. The colors on the predator are better but I know I'm comparing it to a TV!! I just saying if your on the fence for 4K just wait until there is a 32 inch or bigger IPS with GSYNC. I can't stand lag and stutter and the predator is like butter!!!!


That TV defaults to 4:2:0 (which is TERRIBLE for computer use) and has significantly higher input lag than this monitor (in the order of a minimum of 20x higher). GSync may have had something to do with your experience, but I think most of it had to do with using something highly inferior for a computer monitor.


----------



## blurp

Got my second XB270HU yesterday: no dead pixel, no dirt, very bearable light. bleeding. Awesome monitor.


----------



## Levesque

Just got mine from DirectCanada. Manufactured ''May 2015''.

No dead or stuck pixel, almost non-existent bleeding/ practically perfect uniformity. After calibrating the XB270HU with my i1 Pro, colors are spot on.

Driving this beauty with 2 highly watercooled Nvidia 980 Ti.







WOW!


----------



## Z0eff

Wait what!?!? ULMB on 120Hz? Mine doesn't have this feature. March 2015. LAME.


----------



## contay

Same here : /


----------



## Frestoinc

so all these new batches comes with 120 ulmb? earlier batches max at 100 right?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> so all these new batches comes with 120 ulmb? earlier batches max at 100 right?


Seems like it, though my guess is that because the feature allows being selected at 120Hz but just doesnt enable, that we will be able to update the firmware quite easily to get the feature.


----------



## Levesque

Sigh. Get a perfect XB270HU, but now after 48 hours, the monitor doesn't want to go into ''sleep mode'' anymore.









If I shut down my computer, the XB270HU start alternating solid color screen every 1 second, like red, blue, geen etc non stop.







It's exactly like when a calibration software is doing a color routine. The power LED always stays blue, never goes ''amber' even after 30 minutes.

Is there a way to ''force'' reset the monitor (not reseting it in the menu...)?

Dont want to return that beauty with almost no bleeding and not a single dead pixel...

Pls... help...







I've tried unplugging it for 30 minutes, changing cables, etc, nothing is working.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Sigh. Get a perfect XB270HU, but now after 48 hours, the monitor doesn't want to go into ''sleep mode'' anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I shut down my computer, the XB270HU start alternating solid color screen every 1 second, like red, blue, geen etc non stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly like when a calibration software is doing a color routine. The power LED always stays blue, never goes ''amber' even after 30 minutes.
> 
> Is there a way to ''force'' reset the monitor (not reseting it in the menu...)?
> 
> Dont want to return that beauty with almost no bleeding and not a single dead pixel...
> 
> Pls... help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried unpligging it for 30 minutes, changing cables, etc, nothing is working.


Dont return it for a exchange, just ask for this one to be fixed under warranty


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Dont return it for a exchange, just ask for this one to be fixed under warranty


So it's a ''defect''? No way to fix this other then paying to return it to Acer?









Just talked to an Acer ''technician'' and he was totally useless. Didn't had a clue.


----------



## Levesque

Ok, I looked into this deeper and there seems to be a problem betwen X-Rite software iProfiler and the Acer ACR and the XB270HU.









Lots of people seems to have the same problem with iProfiler and i1Pro calibration. Using the i1Display Pro in ADC mode causes the panel to enter "test" mode'' and never go into sleep mode anymore.

After using i1Pro to calibrate my XB270HU, it CAN'T go into sleep mode. I get the ''test mode'' alternating color screens and the monitor NEVER goes into sleep mode.

And if I power down the monitor for more then 15 minutes, I loose all my settings in ADC, and it goes to 100 brightness and 0 contrast.

So there is a major problem between X-Rite iProfiler i1Pro and Acer ADC. After performing a calibration, everything goes to hell with the monitor. Everything was working PERFECTLY before using X-Rite iProfiler.

Is there anyway to force a ''factory reset''? I totally uninstalled iProfiler but my monitor still can't go into sleep mode anymore, and I get the '' alternating test patterns'' non stop when my computer is powered down. So what is the problem between X-Rite iProfiler and Acer ACR?

Found alot of other users report about exactly the same problems on the net after using iProfiler with the XB270HU.







So use iProfiler and i1Pro with your XB270HU at your own risk... Until we hear more form Acer or X-Rite... users beware.


----------



## thrgk

I am looking to get a gsync monitor since I can still return my acer freesync one. Is this acer the way to go or is the swift better ? I was looking st the 28 inch 4k ips acer has gsync but 28 is kind of small so I think 1440 for 28 is better.

Is acer better then asus currently ?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I am looking to get a gsync monitor since I can still return my acer freesync one. Is this acer the way to go or is the swift better ? I was looking st the 28 inch 4k ips acer has gsync but 28 is kind of small so I think 1440 for 28 is better.
> 
> Is acer better then asus currently ?


It really depends on what you want. Asus Swift has a TN panel but supports 3D vision, while Acer has an IPS-type panel and does not support 3D vision. ULMB on Acer is also between 85-100 Hz only, though some peoples are saying the latest manufactured models allow ULMB @ 120 Hz too.

If you prefer better colors and don't care about 3D vision support then Acer is definitely the way to go in my opinion. For some more specific details the first post has a comparison chart between the 2 monitors.


----------



## thrgk

What's does ULMB do? Does the swift have it up to 144hz? For ulmb to work on the Acer I have to be between 85 and 120 fps otherwise it doesn't work?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What's does ULMB do? Does the swift have it up to 144hz? For ulmb to work on the Acer I have to be between 85 and 120 fps otherwise it doesn't work?


ULMB works at locked refresh rate only and not when GSync is used. It is the superior motion blur elimination technology. Gsync removes tearing and improves smoothness without actually improving motion clarity, ULMB drastically improves motion clarity but does nothing for removing tearing. You either have to maintain a framerate at the monitor refresh or use normal vsync to fix tearing in ULMB mode, but if you can maintain the FPS then it is far superior. The ASUS Swift can only do ULMB at 120Hz as well, not 144.


----------



## thrgk

Ok so swift does it 85 to 120? And so does acer so if I stay between there I should be good?

So you are saying ulmb plus vysnc is better then gsync?

Hmm


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok so swift does it 85 to 120? And so does acer so if I stay between there I should be good?
> 
> So you are saying ulmb plus vysnc is better then gsync?
> 
> Hmm


Well Vsync ads latency, so it all has it's pros and cons. In a fast paced competitive FPS game Id bet Gsync would be best, in RTS games, MMOs, and MOBAs Id bet ULMB would be better. And in all low fps situations Gsync would be better. Best if you can have vsync off and maintain the same fps as your monitor refresh, because then you wont be tearing anyway and thus dont need vsync.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Ok, I looked into this deeper and there seems to be a problem betwen X-Rite software iProfiler and the Acer ACR and the XB270HU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people seems to have the same problem with iProfiler and i1Pro calibration. Using the i1Display Pro in ADC mode causes the panel to enter "test" mode'' and never go into sleep mode anymore.
> 
> After using i1Pro to calibrate my XB270HU, it CAN'T go into sleep mode. I get the ''test mode'' alternating color screens and the monitor NEVER goes into sleep mode.
> 
> And if I power down the monitor for more then 15 minutes, I loose all my settings in ADC, and it goes to 100 brightness and 0 contrast.
> 
> So there is a major problem between X-Rite iProfiler i1Pro and Acer ADC. After performing a calibration, everything goes to hell with the monitor. Everything was working PERFECTLY before using X-Rite iProfiler.
> 
> Is there anyway to force a ''factory reset''? I totally uninstalled iProfiler but my monitor still can't go into sleep mode anymore, and I get the '' alternating test patterns'' non stop when my computer is powered down. So what is the problem between X-Rite iProfiler and Acer ACR?
> 
> Found alot of other users report about exactly the same problems on the net after using iProfiler with the XB270HU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So use iProfiler and i1Pro with your XB270HU at your own risk... Until we hear more form Acer or X-Rite... users beware.


Thanks for the warning on this, I'm looking to pickup an i1 Pro and an i1 Display Pro soon to calibrate this and you've saved me some trouble. You should probably try contacting X-Rite first in case it's a problem on their end, Acer is very stubborn about providing any real help. You might try dispcalGUI in the future, I saw some posters saying they used it so I imagine they did so without any trouble.


----------



## I--S

I found it better to calibrate without using ADC anyway, but it does explain why I had that with my monitor at first - however, it went away after a couple of days.


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Well Vsync ads latency, so it all has it's pros and cons. In a fast paced competitive FPS game Id bet Gsync would be best, in RTS games, MMOs, and MOBAs Id bet ULMB would be better. And in all low fps situations Gsync would be better. Best if you can have vsync off and maintain the same fps as your monitor refresh, because then you wont be tearing anyway and thus dont need vsync.


Just got this monitor.

So... how do you maintain the exact refresh (In my case 100hz, ULMB on) without using vsync to cap it? Do you use the frame limiter in software like MSI AB or Bandicam?


----------



## EniGma1987

Some games have a setting for frame limit in game in a menu or the console (such as fps_max in Source games), some games let you set one in a .ini file, and you can also limit the setting with things like Nvidia Inspector or Afterburner (I use Afterburner which does it through the Riva Statistics Server) because Nvidia has support for it in their drivers. That is probably the best way because it is more universal without needing to tweak each game and is limited in the driver itself. You can also use this to limit yourself to 50FPS if you wanted to for some reason, which would also eliminate tearing and provide a very consistent feeling for smoothness because you would hardly have any frame variance, and the refresh would be 2x what your framerate is.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1368777/how-to-create-custom-fps-limits-in-inspector


----------



## nvous23

I use ULMB in the opposite manner that Enigma suggested. Motion clarity in fast paced competitive FPS (Dirty Bomb) is the exact purpose of ULMB. You do not want to use Vsync as it will induce Input Lag. I simply use ULMB and I do not cap my frames and you wont see tearing unless your FPS goes under 120 which is the hz the monitor is set to in order to use ULMB. A lot of games will allow you to cap FPS via commands/console or you can use like you said Afterburner but I tried capped and uncapped and didn't notice a difference. If im playing other games where i dont necessarily care to have 120+fps all the time I will use Gsync with Vsync Off in the new 353.06 Drivers.


----------



## digitalforce

So.. my monitor only says ULMB is available at 85 or 100hz.. am I missing something?

Also, why would I ever use GSYNC on this monitor? I have a G1 980 Ti and I never go between 30-55 FPS.


----------



## nvous23

Something has changed with newer manufactured Predators that are able to do ULMB @ 120hz. Either its firmware or the panel has changed.


----------



## digitalforce

And wow, pretty sad that Witcher 3 is the most demanding game I am testing and I haven't even got it maxed out. It's a great looking game but nothing spectacular in most areas. Sigh...


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvous23*
> 
> Something has changed with newer manufactured Predators that are able to do ULMB @ 120hz. Either its firmware or the panel has changed.


I believe it still says on screen that ULMB is only supported at 85 and 100Hz though, but now it does properly enable at 120Hz too even though the message was not updated.


----------



## nvous23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I believe it still says on screen that ULMB is only supported at 85 and 100Hz though, but now it does properly enable at 120Hz too even though the message was not updated.




Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/39ezjs/xb270hu_ulmb_at_120hz_on_may_2015_model/


----------



## Levesque

Ok. So for those trying to use the i1Pro with X-Rite iProfiler software to calibrate the XB270HU.

If you get the ''test pattern'' mode like I did (instead of the monitor goin to sleep) there is only 1 way to fix this: *holding the 2nd button (starting from the power button) and the 5th one together* until you see the test patterns disappear and the screen turning into sleep mode again. Nothing else is working. But this seems to bring back the normal ''sleep mode'' behevior for tye monitor.

So now my monitor is working fine and goes into sleep mode normally. But I can't use X-Rite software and hardware for now.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Ok. So for those trying to use the i1Pro with X-Rite iProfiler software to calibrate the XB270HU.
> 
> If you get the ''test pattern'' mode like I did (instead of the monitor goin to sleep) there is only 1 way to fix this: *holding the 2nd button (starting from the power button) and the 5th one together* until you see the test patterns disappear and the screen turning into sleep mode again. Nothing else is working. But this seems to bring back the normal ''sleep mode'' behevior for tye monitor.
> 
> So now my monitor is working fine and goes into sleep mode normally. But I can't use X-Rite software and hardware for now.


You can - just don't use ADC. Mine cals fine with X-rite i1 and x-rite profiler without using ADC.


----------



## Levesque

Ok. So I just did a ''manual'' calibration of my XB270HU with my i1Pro and iProfiler, without using the ''ADC'' feature of the software.

And everything is working fine. So the culprit is really the ADC thing.

So if you want to calibrate your Acer XB270HU with X-Rite iProfiler DON'T use the ADC settings. Go manually.


----------



## renji1337

Man i don't know whether to upgrade to two 980 ti's or upgrade my cpu mobo ram and get this monitor...


----------



## vladz

When it comes to games gpu performance is more noticeable. But of course you need to balance it to avoid bottleneck so on 980 ti you need a good cpu to avoid bottleneck.

But if your budget is not enough for both(gpu and cpu) i think gpu is the best upgrade specially 980 ti. Gpu you will gain more fps.

Then soon upgrade a cpu to bring out all the potential of your gpu....


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Well Vsync ads latency, so it all has it's pros and cons. *In a fast paced competitive FPS game Id bet Gsync would be best*, in RTS games, MMOs, and MOBAs Id bet ULMB would be better. And in all low fps situations Gsync would be better. Best if you can have vsync off and maintain the same fps as your monitor refresh, because then you wont be tearing anyway and thus dont need vsync.
> 
> Whaaaaat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvous23*
> 
> I use ULMB in the opposite manner that Enigma suggested. *Motion clarity in fast paced competitive FPS (Dirty Bomb) is the exact purpose of ULMB.* You do not want to use Vsync as it will induce Input Lag. I simply use ULMB and I do not cap my frames and you wont see tearing unless your FPS goes under 120 which is the hz the monitor is set to in order to use ULMB. A lot of games will allow you to cap FPS via commands/console or you can use like you said Afterburner but I tried capped and uncapped and didn't notice a difference. If im playing other games where i dont necessarily care to have 120+fps all the time I will use Gsync with Vsync Off in the new 353.06 Drivers.
Click to expand...

*nvous23 ... "QFT"* and CSGO/Battlefield etc etc ... +Rep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Ok. So for those trying to use the i1Pro with X-Rite iProfiler software to calibrate the XB270HU.
> 
> If you get the ''test pattern'' mode like I did (instead of the monitor goin to sleep) there is only 1 way to fix this: *holding the 2nd button (starting from the power button) and the 5th one together* until you see the test patterns disappear and the screen turning into sleep mode again. Nothing else is working. But this seems to bring back the normal ''sleep mode'' behevior for tye monitor.
> 
> So now my monitor is working fine and goes into sleep mode normally. But I can't use X-Rite software and hardware for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Ok. So I just did a ''manual'' calibration of my XB270HU with my i1Pro and iProfiler, without using the ''ADC'' feature of the software.
> 
> And everything is working fine. So the culprit is really the ADC thing.
> 
> *So if you want to calibrate your Acer XB270HU with X-Rite iProfiler DON'T use the ADC settings. Go manually*.
Click to expand...

Nice, I was feeling your pain and going to suggest trying the 2nd/5th buttons simultaneously as "some" guys were able to access the service menu this way but then it quit working for them after awhile (5+trys?).

Anyway there should be a mention of this in the OP ... +R


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> *nvous23 ... "QFT"* and CSGO/Battlefield etc etc ... +Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I was feeling your pain and going to suggest trying the 2nd/5th buttons simultaneously as "some" guys were able to access the service menu this way but then it quit working for them after awhile (5+trys?).
> 
> Anyway there should be a mention of this in the OP ... +R


To each their own I guess. With ULMB if you dont maintain a perfect, consistent fps then you get high contrast screen tearing, or way too much input lag to fix the tearing. Which I do not consider to be the best for fast and precise aiming.


----------



## nvous23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> To each their own I guess. I dont consider high contrast screen tearing, or way too much input lag to be the best for fast and precise aiming.


----------



## EniGma1987

Facepalm all you want dude, makes no difference to me. If you want people to know why you think that lowest input lag and smoothest motion are not good for fast paced FPS then you should actually explain it instead of just posting an image of how you feel.


----------



## nvous23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Facepalm all you want dude, makes no difference to me. If you want people to know why you think that lowest input lag and smoothest motion are not good for fast paced FPS then you should actually explain it instead of just posting an image of how you feel.


I suggest reading http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/ Specifically from the CSGO Section On. Then re-read my post in which TomCatV was quoting. http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/1500_100#post_24053078

Basically If its an older Shooter or a Shooter where you can get an obscene # of frames (Source Engine/UE3) ULMB is better than Gsync for the motion clarity.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvous23*
> 
> I suggest reading http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/ Specifically from the CSGO Section On. Then re-read my post in which TomCatV was quoting. http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/1500_100#post_24053078
> 
> Basically If its an older Shooter or a Shooter where you can get an obscene # of frames (Source Engine/UE3) ULMB is better than Gsync for the motion clarity.


Im not talking about GO and I specifically said in low fps situations, and re-reading that post you said I agree with it being used that way completely, so not sure why you facepalm something you also agree with. The start of that post you said is also "disagree with enigma" also seems to be you misunderstanding what I said in the post you are disagreeing with there too... Here, the gist my post:
Quote:


> in all low fps situations Gsync would be better. Best if you can have vsync off and maintain the same fps as your monitor refresh, because then you wont be tearing anyway and thus dont need vsync.


----------



## JKRx

Received mine yesterday from Amazon, seems to be some dust/dirt stuck in the panel with a few dead pixels - so RMA. Hoping for more luck with #2..


----------



## vladz

^^^

Thats too obvious :-(


----------



## nvous23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKRx*
> 
> Received mine yesterday from Amazon, seems to be some dust/dirt stuck in the panel with a few dead pixels - so RMA. Hoping for more luck with #2..


Before you pack it all back up can you check your manufacturer date?


----------



## JKRx

April 2015


----------



## nvous23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKRx*
> 
> April 2015


Thanks. Mine is coming today from AMZ today, just curious. Another question. When you try to enable ULMB @ 120hz does it work?


----------



## JKRx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvous23*
> 
> When you try to enable ULMB @ 120hz does it work?


Yup, and if I try enable it while on 144hz:


----------



## nvous23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKRx*
> 
> Yup, and if I try enable it while on 144hz:


Nice! looks like maybe April+ gets 120hz ULMB support.


----------



## Z0eff

Please tell me this is merely a bios upgrade... but then again, is it even possible to upgrade the bios as the end user? -_-


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Please tell me this is merely a bios upgrade... but then again, is it even possible to upgrade the bios as the end user? -_-


Firmware, and yes you can upgrade firmware on a ton of monitors and TVs out there.


----------



## Attomsk

Got mine in on Wednesday from B&H Photo Video. Made in April 2015. I haven't checked the ULMB frequencies on it yet, but I will try to remember to later. I think I got a good panel, no dead pixels, no dust. backlight looks fine. Really loving this monitor!


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> Thanks. Mine is coming today from AMZ today, just curious. Another question. When you try to enable ULMB @ 120hz does it work?


Ei mine april too but i cant enable ulmb on 120hz anyway im not a fan of ulmb because gsync all the way baby


----------



## Hawawaa

I just got mine, pixel perfect and no light bleed (thank god). Need to calibrate it with my spyder4... pictures later.







(also may model if you were wondering)


----------



## Attomsk

Ok I checked when I got home, my monitor was manufactured in april and says ULMB can only be enabled @ 85, 100, 120Hz - so it looks like I got one with the update.


----------



## nvous23

Just got mine from AMZ. NO Dead Pixels, NO Dust, May 2015 so 120hz ULMB is working. Cant check back light bleed until its dark out.


----------



## s1rrah

I just ordered one of these from Amazon too ... comes in Monday ...

I also bought a ROG Swift from MicroCenter local yesterday and the Acer is purchased to do a direct comparison.

I'm sure if the Acer is problem free that I will vastly prefer it since there's just no beating IPS colors.

The Swift is perfect other than the very well known "greenish" tint ... and the fact that it's a TN panel.

I'll post some thoughts as soon as it comes in.

BTW: where and how do I check the manufacture date?

Best,
Joel


----------



## Levesque

After a good calibration this monitor is da BEST gaming monitor on the market right now in this price range IMHO.

IQ is incredible. Smoothness, almost 3D like. I totally love it.









If you get a good one (Acer QC seems to be really bad sadly) then nothing can't touch the IQ of this monitor.


----------



## thrgk

how can i calibrate it without an actual calibrating device? Can I just pay someone for their current profile (you?) and load it in and it will be calibrated or?


----------



## s1rrah

EDIT:

Check the first post in this thread ... there is a section where you can download ICC profiles...


----------



## Levesque

You can always rent an i1Pro (or any other good calibration devices) in a pro ''photo'' shop. These stores often ''rent'' those calibration devices for cheap.

Using an ICC profile can help a bit, but all monitors are different, so usually you will get much better results performing a calibration on your monitor. YMMV.

I tried using the ICC profile at first, but got much better results doing my own calibration after.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how can i calibrate it without an actual calibrating device? Can I just pay someone for their current profile (you?) and load it in and it will be calibrated or?


I've shared my profile in this thread or the other. I've actually done a slightly better one now, but as Levesque says, sample variation comes into play anyway, so my profile will be of some but limited value to you.

Ultimately it's a matter of how much use you'd get from a calibrator... For me it was worth buying an i1 display, because I'm deeply into photography as are my parents, and I've used it to calibrate my monitors, my partner's monitors, my parents' monitors, my parents' TV and our TV.


----------



## SAMOEDADDY

Got mine arriving on Monday, soooooo pumped!!


----------



## thrgk

wait so for games like Arma 3, where fps is 30-50 even with 2 980Ti's, asus is better? Is this because its TN and below 100fps it helps not having that 4ms lag?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I just ordered one of these from Amazon too ... comes in Monday ...
> 
> I also bought a ROG Swift from MicroCenter local yesterday and the Acer is purchased to do a direct comparison.
> 
> I'm sure if the Acer is problem free that I will vastly prefer it since there's just no beating IPS colors.
> 
> The Swift is perfect other than the very well known "greenish" tint ... and the fact that it's a TN panel.
> 
> I'll post some thoughts as soon as it comes in.
> 
> BTW: where and how do I check the manufacture date?
> 
> Best,
> Joel


Mine had the manufacture date on the sticker with the serial number.


----------



## eleven010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I just ordered one of these from Amazon too ... comes in Monday ...
> 
> I also bought a ROG Swift from MicroCenter local yesterday and the Acer is purchased to do a direct comparison.
> 
> I'm sure if the Acer is problem free that I will vastly prefer it since there's just no beating IPS colors.
> 
> The Swift is perfect other than the very well known "greenish" tint ... and the fact that it's a TN panel.
> 
> I'll post some thoughts as soon as it comes in.
> 
> BTW: where and how do I check the manufacture date?
> 
> Best,
> Joel


I too bought a Swift from MC and returned after using it for only about 1 hour. It SUCKED compared to my 60hz Korean IPS MC special!


----------



## LoadingX2eat

I just got mine today from Amazon. No bad pixels. Manufacture Date: May 2015


----------



## 30tbu

Could those who got a "good" April or May monitor post a picture of it showing the (non-existant







) black light bleed?
I got mine a week ago and it has some bleed, + the fact that its a March 2015 model makes me think that this one has been return previously and was now shipped to me. So I'm considering returning it but am not quite sure yet cause the whole process is a hassle. (No dead pixels, but dirt on rouhly 10 pixels, mostly towards the right edge.) Thanks!

This pic was taken with Brightness 30.


----------



## Attomsk

The problem with taking pictures of these monitors with cameras on auto settings is that the camera is going to adjust the ISO and shutter speed in order to make the screen's exposure higher for the picture. It is nearly impossible to tell from photos if bleed is bad or not since the camera is influencing the image more than the monitor is.


----------



## 30tbu

Yeah I know the pictures lie to some extent, but the pic I posted above shows the hotspots really well: in the bottom right corner and on the top left there is BLB, and you can also see those spots by eye in a dark room. So I'd like to see how BLB is on a "good" monitor to get a feeling what I should expect from this panel and if's worth the hassle of returning it and getting a new one.


----------



## Storm-Trooper

Yes had mine now for 3 days no dead pixels very very little IPS glow...i have my OSD set up same as TFT centals but i have the brightness set at 35 not 24


----------



## Storm-Trooper

But need to learn more about the refresh rate bar..it has sections up and down the bar..and it drops up and down from time to time to indicate the refresh rate..but i feel i need to know more about this feature!


----------



## Storm-Trooper

This thing cost $1200 here in New Zealand...got it with my tax refund...YA


----------



## 30tbu

Whats the manufacturing date? And would you mind posting a pic of your monitor showing the BLB?


----------



## Storm-Trooper

Yip..will do so soon..how did i check my BLB?...Well i used the program Dead Pixel Buddy...Then i clicked on the black screen than turn the pc lights off so as to not interfere with possible glow being thrown onto the screen . Then of course turn the lights out in my room.....stood back about 9feet or 3 meters and i look at the screen that it was black but a light black..in other words it was not as dark as if it was turned off all together...ok so i had to really look at the screen 3 meters away...this is the best way...you must stand away from the screen and look straight at it..now you will see SOME glow in behind the black because in my case i'm running a program and it's to check for dead pixels i'm sure you guys will know the program....ok so i see a little in the left corners of the screen and it's about even for those corners and it's not a bright light more of a lighter color black and it's about 1 inch across the bottom and 1 inch up the side....this is the same for the top..AND it reaches out about half inch...Now the right side of the screen shows alttle more..the top right is about the same as the left hand side of the screen...But the bottom right shows about double so it's about 2 inch along the bottom and up the side and reaches out about 1 inch but i have to really look for it...Now if i did not know about this BLB thing in the first place and i had this monitor XB270HU in the dark with a black screen on well i don't think i would even notice it...and guess what!!!....you MUST let the screen settle in for a week or so it will improve from the time you check it straight out of the box just give it time..When i first got mine i checked it (3 days ago) it was a little worse and after reading some more of this thread well i checked it again...****!!..it's improving as in the shape is still there but the glow is a lot less..i reckon about 40% less after 3 days so try not to panic to much at first..and give it time to settle in electronic when new need time to settle..burn in if you will....and yes i'v followed TFT OSD but i have turned the brightness up from 24 to 35 and never touch it after that everything else is to TFT OSD settings..


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *30tbu*
> 
> Could those who got a "good" April or May monitor post a picture of it showing the (non-existant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) black light bleed?
> I got mine a week ago and it has some bleed, + the fact that its a March 2015 model makes me think that this one has been return previously and was now shipped to me. So I'm considering returning it but am not quite sure yet cause the whole process is a hassle. (No dead pixels, but dirt on rouhly 10 pixels, mostly towards the right edge.) Thanks!
> 
> This pic was taken with Brightness 30.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *30tbu*
> 
> Yeah I know the pictures lie to some extent, but the pic I posted above shows the hotspots really well: in the bottom right corner and on the top left there is BLB, and you can also see those spots by eye in a dark room. So I'd like to see how BLB is on a "good" monitor to get a feeling what I should expect from this panel and if's worth the hassle of returning it and getting a new one.
Click to expand...

I've setup and troubleshot enough IPS panels to see the *obvious BLB*, hotspots NOT IPS "glow" in the lower right corner in your picture. For an $800, your BLB is totally UNACCEPTABLE for me! For acceptable BLB you might check out TFT's review of their "Handpicked" panel *HERE* ... almost no BLB with minor IPS glow ...



Why so far is no one brave enough to disassemble the unit and try and fix the BLB like many of us with the OC Korean panels. I have not seen one person comment on disassembly yet







Yea yea it's new/under warranty etc etc but someone is going to have to disassemble one of these units eventually ... if not just to remove the AG coating ... Vega we're looking at you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> The problem with taking pictures of these monitors with cameras on auto settings is that the camera is going to adjust the ISO and shutter speed in order to make the screen's exposure higher for the picture. It is nearly impossible to tell from photos if bleed is bad or not since the camera is influencing the image more than the monitor is.


I hear what your saying ... BUT in 30tbu's case above, I have to totally disagree


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> I've setup and troubleshot enough IPS panels to see the *obvious BLB*, hotspots NOT IPS "glow" in the lower right corner in your picture. For an $800, your BLB is totally UNACCEPTABLE for me! For acceptable BLB you might check out TFT's review of their "Handpicked" panel *HERE* ... almost no BLB with minor IPS glow ...
> 
> 
> 
> Why so far is no one brave enough to disassemble the unit and try and fix the BLB like many of us with the OC Korean panels. I have not seen one person comment on disassembly yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea yea it's new/under warranty etc etc but someone is going to have to disassemble one of these units eventually ... if not just to remove the AG coating ... Vega we're looking at you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear what your saying ... BUT in 30tbu's case above, I have to totally disagree


I want to point out that if that was taken from a cell phone camera it does not count, if i take a picture of every monitor in my house (thats 11) then they all look VASTLY different with a cell phone camera.

TFT's review of their "Handpicked" panel did not have it's picture taken with a mediocre camera i'm sure.


----------



## 30tbu

Thanks for your replies.

Sure, it was a cell phone camera. But it looks pretty much like this IRL - a bit less yellowish, but the 3 bright spots in right lower corner and the 2 on the top right and left are clearly visible by eye. I played BF4 yesterday night, not a particularly dark game, but still sometimes thought for a second somebody lighted something behind me and that the lower right corner would reflect that light, but it was in fact the BLB.

Would still be interested to see more pics of good new monitors, particularly the ones produced in May, just to get a better feeling what kind of homogenity I can expect. But I'm for sure gonna return mine and hope for a better one.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> I hear what your saying ... BUT in 30tbu's case above, I have to totally disagree


I actually don't think you hear what I am saying. TFT central probably uses a consistent set of settings on the same camera to take their comparison pictures at the exact same exposure so that a valid comparison between panel can be made. Pictures taken with random cell phone cameras provide no basis for comparison.

I could take two pictures of my monitor right now and one would look horrific and the other would look like the one in TFT centrals review depending on the shutter speed and ISO I use on my camera.

Cell phone cameras will increase the exposure until the scene reaches what it deems an acceptable level of light... when taking a picture of a dark monitor this means increasing the exposure until the monitor looks like it is glowing even if it is black to the eye.

The only way we could take a look at these pictures and say "yes that panel is bad" with some authority is if we all used the same camera with the same exposure settings like TFT central does with their reviews.


----------



## warbucks

I picked mine up today. Manufactured date of May 2015. No dead pixels, no dust and very very very little bleeding. Looks like Acer is finally getting their QC issues from their first production run under control. Very happy with this monitor. I had a QNIX QX2710 as my primary monitor before.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbucks*
> 
> I picked mine up today. Manufactured date of May 2015. No dead pixels, no dust and very very very little bleeding. Looks like Acer is finally getting their QC issues from their first production run under control. Very happy with this monitor. I had a QNIX QX2710 as my primary monitor before.


Congrats! i'm also from Edmonton. Did you order from NCIX?


----------



## thrgk

What are the problems people have been having? Just Dead pixels or/and back light issues?

Are the newer batches from newegg better ?


----------



## warbucks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Congrats! i'm also from Edmonton. Did you order from NCIX?


I bought mine at Memory Express south side and price matched Directcanada.


----------



## Storm-Trooper

mine is not as bad as yours 30tbu....BUT it's also it's not as good as the TFT pic either........But if i were you i would not be happy..and i would take that one back..even if it was going to cost me two weeks down time...coz at the end of the day if your not happy..then you wont be happy till you get your moneys worth...i really don't think you would get another one as bad as that.....surely not..but in saying that i'v seen worse one's of this model


----------



## neonash67

This is a pretty accurate representation photo i took of what mine looks like.....the yellow bleed is extremely noticeable and changes the color of the picture and anything dark is ugly. 
Going to rma for sure. side note two things i hate about this monitor is the bezel reflecting the screen (noone noticed this when desgin the bezel?????) and no way to turn off the power led


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> This is a pretty accurate representation photo i took of what mine looks like.....the yellow bleed is extremely noticeable and changes the color of the picture and anything dark is ugly


That's pretty bad; it would drive me insane.

Fortunately, I just got mine in today and it's 99% bleed free ... just a teeny bit at the top but you really have to look for it.

I was prepared to send it back to Amazon 20 times if necessary and if I got a bad panel ... glad I avoided that.

Can you easily return/exchange it?


----------



## neonash67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> That's pretty bad; it would drive me insane.
> 
> Fortunately, I just got mine in today and it's 99% bleed free ... just a teeny bit at the top but you really have to look for it.
> 
> I was prepared to send it back to Amazon 20 times if necessary and if I got a bad panel ... glad I avoided that.
> 
> Can you easily return/exchange it?


yeh i can will be sending in back in a day or two if my 2nd one is as bad ill prob ask for a refund tho as the reflection on the bezel is pretty annoying


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> yeh i can will be sending in back in a day or two if my 2nd one is as bad ill prob ask for a refund tho as the reflection on the bezel is pretty annoying


I haven't had mine set up at home yet and I'm worried that my keyboard's LED's are going to reflect real bad; otherwise, my room is really dark ...

Once I'm sure it's a keeper, I may try some sort of mod to make the bezel matte ...


----------



## thrgk

Do these need calibrating ? Mine arrives tomorrow


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> yeh i can will be sending in back in a day or two if my 2nd one is as bad ill prob ask for a refund tho as the reflection on the bezel is pretty annoying


Heh, yeah, I plan on playing the exchange game until the Asus PG279Q is released. The bezel is horrible. Who ever thought that shiny plastic on electronics was a good idea?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Heh, yeah, I plan on playing the exchange game until the Asus PG279Q is released. The bezel is horrible. Who ever thought that shiny plastic on electronics was a good idea?


I am *so* doing this to the Acer bezels ...

So simple. No dust from sanding, no paint, no deconstructing the monitor ... just a cheapo little scotch brite pad (which I already have a bunch of).

Epic hack:

...




...


----------



## SAMOEDADDY

Can someone explain to me why I would want to update the drivers for the monitor? Are not the drivers basically generic and not really matter?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I am *so* doing this to the Acer bezels ...
> 
> So simple. No dust from sanding, no paint, no deconstructing the monitor ... just a cheapo little scotch brite pad (which I already have a bunch of).


You'll still want to pop off the front bezel to do that otherwise you risk scratching the monitor itself, and you also want to get the inner part of the bezel too because that is also glossy and is the biggest nuisance in reflecting the edge of the screen. I wouldn't even go with this method, i'd just use some gaffer tape and call it a day. Also no need to pop the bezel off, if you mess up the tape you can just peel it off and try again.


----------



## barsh90

Is it just me or anything above 35 brightness strains my eyes on this monitor. It's weird, because on my old asus PB278Q I ran 90ish brightness without issues. Is it the refresh rate straining my eyes?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Is it just me or anything above 35 brightness strains my eyes on this monitor. It's weird, because on my old asus PB278Q I ran 90ish brightness without issues. Is it the refresh rate straining my eyes?


I have to keep mine down around 50 or so; it is a very bright IPS panel .. way brighter than my Samsung S2780D PLS screen, which looks almost over saturated and "dark" in comparison, though still yielding just as good color performance.

That said, the Acer is nowhere as bright as the Asus ROG Swift that I've also been testing of late ... now *that* thing is bright as the sun for crying out loud....


----------



## neonash67

Mine is going back tomorrow couldn't stand that blb. was thinking of trying the rog swift instead IDK..









https://picoolio.net/images/2015/06/24/20150624_220040c9a7d.jpg
https://picoolio.net/images/2015/06/24/20150624_220033a7039.jpg
https://picoolio.net/images/2015/06/24/20150624_2200167d2da.jpg
https://picoolio.net/images/2015/06/24/20150624_22000882e38.jpg


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Mine is going back tomorrow couldn't stand that blb. was thinking of trying the rog swift instead IDK..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://picoolio.net/images/2015/06/24/20150624_220040c9a7d.jpg
> https://picoolio.net/images/2015/06/24/20150624_220033a7039.jpg
> https://picoolio.net/images/2015/06/24/20150624_2200167d2da.jpg
> https://picoolio.net/images/2015/06/24/20150624_22000882e38.jpg


That's some bad BLB


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Mine is going back tomorrow couldn't stand that blb. was thinking of trying the rog swift instead IDK..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://picoolio.net/images/2015/06/24/20150624_220040c9a7d.jpg
> https://picoolio.net/images/2015/06/24/20150624_220033a7039.jpg
> https://picoolio.net/images/2015/06/24/20150624_2200167d2da.jpg
> https://picoolio.net/images/2015/06/24/20150624_22000882e38.jpg


I have the SWIFT at the moment as well ...

It's utterly perfect regarding BLB and dead pixels but the IPS screen/colors look 10x better; it's pretty ridiculous how much better the colors and contrast are on the IPS ...

The SWIFT wins in sheer, perceived speed as well ... it's ludicrously fast/responsive. The Acer is no slouch, especially considering it's an IPS panel ... but it's not as fast as the SWIFT.

If I were a full time competitive FPS gamer, it would be no question ... the SWIFt would be the monitor for me. But I'm more the single player, immersive type gamer (Metro games, Crysis 3, etc.) and the colors and saturation of the IPS just so enhances things.

So trying to decide whether to eat the BLB and just accept it, cause honestly it's not that bad with the naked eye. Cel phones do something in their auto adjustment routines that make the BLB look WAY worse than it really is. Even the Samsung PLS screen next to it in those pics appears to have some bleed but you simply can't see it at all with the naked eye.


----------



## Storm-Trooper

no it's not just you..i to have mine at 35 brightness...but everything else set to TFT centrals OSD


----------



## SAMOEDADDY

What does updating the Monitor driver do?


----------



## Storm-Trooper

nothing it's not needed....even if it was a new driver it wont fix BLB or dead pixels or stuck pixels...i myself have seen that driver but it's not needed


----------



## SAMOEDADDY

Fortunately I dont have dead pixels or issues.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMOEDADDY*
> 
> What does updating the Monitor driver do?


The only thing a monitor driver contains is what resolutions it supports and at what refresh rate. With HDMI and DisplayPort it's really not needed, it's all plug and play nowadays. It's more from the old days of VGA.


----------



## SAMOEDADDY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> The only thing a monitor driver contains is what resolutions it supports and at what refresh rate. With HDMI and DisplayPort it's really not needed, it's all plug and play nowadays. It's more from the old days of VGA.


That makes sense, so why in this post do they have a driver update, when this monitor only runs with a display port? Am I not understanding something right here?


----------



## vladz

^

Yah up that question it make sense though


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMOEDADDY*
> 
> That makes sense, so why in this post do they have a driver update, when this monitor only runs with a display port? Am I not understanding something right here?


The driver is pretty much there just in case windows doesnt register the monitor correctly or something & leaves it @ 60hz or 1080p or something crazy.

99/100 people won't need it


----------



## jagsta21

just got mine today no dirt or dead pixels acceptable black light bleed this thing is huge! dwarfs my 23" 1080


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagsta21*
> 
> just got mine today no dirt or dead pixels acceptable black light bleed this thing is huge! dwarfs my 23" 1080


Same I got mine from newegg. No dead pixels and I don't see dirt or anything and not bad light bleed. I'm happy and gsync rocks


----------



## JKRx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Same I got mine from newegg. No dead pixels and I don't see dirt or anything and not bad light bleed. I'm happy and gsync rocks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagsta21*
> 
> just got mine today no dirt or dead pixels acceptable black light bleed this thing is huge! dwarfs my 23" 1080


When did you order, what's the manufacturing date?


----------



## thrgk

Does the orange right light up?

I ordered mine Monday, not sure on manu. date


----------



## jagsta21

ordered it sunday mfd is may 2015


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

I have had the Predator for a month now. Amazing monitor!


----------



## 30tbu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Does the orange right light up?
> 
> I ordered mine Monday, not sure on manu. date


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagsta21*
> 
> ordered it sunday mfd is may 2015


Would you guys mind posting a pic of your blb's?


----------



## jagsta21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *30tbu*
> 
> Would you guys mind posting a pic of your blb's?


----------



## vladz

What kind of camera do i need to use to share my ips glow or blb? I have iphone 6 is that ok?


----------



## funfordcobra

Honestly most cameras exacerbate BLB. Video seems to be much more accurate as you move it from corner to corner.

If I use a camera I pick up all kinds of bleed but in normal use, I cannot see any at all.


----------



## 30tbu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> What kind of camera do i need to use to share my ips glow or blb? I have iphone 6 is that ok?


Sure. This is not a scientific study, it's really only about getting an impression how the newer models look. It has been stated multiple times above that cell phone cameras exagerate blb, but if you "substract" the glow you still get an impression of how the newer models (April, May) look compared the older ones (March). Thx!


----------



## neonash67

may model
taken with phone video snapshot
already sent it back...


----------



## SAMOEDADDY

What is better for gaming? Raise the graphic settings higher and only have 90 to 110 FPS with 144hz Gsync, or lower the settings to achieve 144hz to match FPS and Gsync?


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMOEDADDY*
> 
> What is better for gaming? Raise the graphic settings higher and only have 90 to 110 FPS with 144hz Gsync, or lower the settings to achieve 144hz to match FPS and Gsync?


Raise the settings and get 144+ FPS


----------



## SAMOEDADDY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> Raise the settings and get 144+ FPS


If I raise the settings that lowers my FPS. I only have 780 classifieds in SLI. In order to achieve 144FPS to match a 144hz refresh rate, I have to lower my graphic settings. Thus my question is which is better.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMOEDADDY*
> 
> If I raise the settings that lowers my FPS. I only have 780 classifieds in SLI. In order to achieve 144FPS to match a 144hz refresh rate, I have to lower my graphic settings. Thus my question is which is better.


It depends on how much value you place on image quality vs. frame rate. I personally prefer image quality over frame rate, since I don't play competitively and like all the eye candy. And since I'm using a Gsync monitor, I don't get stuttering or tearing, so that works perfectly for me. One is not necessarily better than the other, it really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## SAMOEDADDY

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> It depends on how much value you place on image quality vs. frame rate. I personally prefer image quality over frame rate, since I don't play competitively and like all the eye candy. And since I'm using a Gsync monitor, I don't get stuttering or tearing, so that works perfectly for me. One is not necessarily better than the other, it really comes down to personal preference.


Well I prefer both. Which is why I habe spent nearly $2000 on just a monitor and 2 GPUs. There is for sure a difference in lowering and raising my graphic settings, but how much of a difference is there between Gsync with 100 FPS and 144 FPS? With a default of 144hz refresh rate. Maybe I am not asking correctly. Also if I dont obtain the 144 FPS to match the 144hz refreah rate, should I lower the refresh rate to 100 or 120hz since that is where my FPS range is?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMOEDADDY*
> 
> I
> Well I prefer both. Which is why I habe spent nearly $2000 on just a monitor and 2 GPUs. There is for sure a difference in lowering and raising my graphic settings, but how much of a difference is there between Gsync with 100 FPS and 144 FPS? With a default of 144hz refresh rate. Maybe I am not asking correctly. Also if I dont obtain the 144 FPS to match the 144hz refreah rate, should I lower the refresh rate to 100 or 120hz since that is where my FPS range is?


Nope, with Gsync it will automatically adjust the refresh rate based on the framerate. That's the whole point of Gsync. If you want a fixed 144Hz refresh rate, you should disable Gsync.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMOEDADDY*
> 
> I
> Well I prefer both. Which is why I habe spent nearly $2000 on just a monitor and 2 GPUs. There is for sure a difference in lowering and raising my graphic settings, but how much of a difference is there between Gsync with 100 FPS and 144 FPS? With a default of 144hz refresh rate. Maybe I am not asking correctly. Also if I dont obtain the 144 FPS to match the 144hz refreah rate, should I lower the refresh rate to 100 or 120hz since that is where my FPS range is?


If you're playing FPS like games, You might want to turn down the settings, Keep it on 144hz & turn on ULMB.

If you're playing top view / adventure / 3rd person etc. games... Then leave it on 144hz G-sync & max out the settings.

Perhaps you should read a G-sync review, Sounds like you're confused about what exactly g-sync does.


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> Nope, with Gsync it will automatically adjust the refresh rate based on the framerate. That's the whole point of Gsync. If you want a fixed 144Hz refresh rate, you should disable Gsync.


Correct! If you are playing bf4(competitive player) maintain your fps to 144 but gsync keeps your fps for example 138,140,144,149,130 but it will not go higher than 150.

If you are playing for example gtav just put the setting high(eye candy) even 80,70,59,77 fps it still smooth.example from 140 drop to 80 thats noticeable.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> 
> may model
> taken with phone video snapshot
> already sent it back...


Looks like a good one, i would have attempted to alleviate the pressure on the panel to remove the backlight bleed which is all im really seeing in this photo.


----------



## solmerchandise

Is there a preferred vendor regarding returns and exchanges?

Is anyone paying return shipping for pixel defects?

I was going to bet on Newegg as they're one of the larger retailers. Though $60 more than than provantage and compbargains.


----------



## neonash67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Looks like a good one, i would have attempted to alleviate the pressure on the panel to remove the backlight bleed which is all im really seeing in this photo.


If this is good i don't want to see what bad looks like. my other 2 ips monitors have completely unnoticeable light bleed


----------



## Attomsk

I think some people might have unrealistic expectations for these IPS monitors.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> If this is good i don't want to see what bad looks like. my other 2 ips monitors have completely unnoticeable light bleed


that's actually the normal blb for a IPS monitor. There's very little there. there's no way that BLB is noticeable unless you turn all the lights off and look for it, in which people shouldn't do that, if you don't see BLB when gaming or when watching movies you are fine.


----------



## neonash67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> that's actually the normal blb for a IPS monitor. There's very little there. there's no way that BLB is noticeable unless you turn all the lights off and look for it, in which people shouldn't do that, if you don't see BLB when gaming or when watching movies you are fine.


If i couldn't see it while gaming/movies why would i return it? i think the biggest issue is everyone takes a photo of it with different settings


These two pictures are of the monitor with default camera settings on my phone. i can see the blb on everything but the brightest colours and whites looks yellowish in the bottom right and top right. If this is normal for this monitor then ok ill simply get a refund as i can do that but its most definitely not normal for ips and i don't think people should just accept it considering this monitors price.


----------



## -terabyte-

No, that's certainly not normal


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> 
> may model
> taken with phone video snapshot
> already sent it back...


I totally would have kept that ...

EDIT: saw your other pics ... now those look bad ...


----------



## s1rrah

double post


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> I think some people might have unrealistic expectations for these IPS monitors.


I have a Samsung PLS panel that's nearly perfect ... tiniest bit of bleed in one small area but you have to hunt for it.

I've also had two Dell IPS screens that were 100% perfect ... they had the "glow" of course, that's just IPS ... but there were no glaring bleed points along the bezel anywhere ...

Personally, I'm of the opinion that backlight bleed spots are simply irregular pressure areas cause by the construction of the bezel area; I've seen too many bleed fixed monitors online and it's always a construction pressure issue. Hell, take your own monitor and gently "twist" the frame a bit (nothing severe, just lightly) and you'll see new bleed points pop up all over and existing ones disappear.

Now why companies can't nail a 100% effective construction process to totally do away with bleed issues is totally beyond me; if a manufacture does nail this ... they will not only go down in production history but will become the utter king of LCD monitor suppliers.

It's a conundrum.

That said, I'm giving it only one more shot with Acer; I have a new one coming in from Newegg this next week. If it's near perfect then I will keep it ... otherwise, I'm pretty stoked on the Swift I'm using at the moment (still in the return window for that too).

As a friend of mine used to say, "The "thot plickens".


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> If i couldn't see it while gaming/movies why would i return it? i think the biggest issue is everyone takes a photo of it with different settings
> 
> 
> 
> These two pictures are of the monitor with default camera settings on my phone. i can see the blb on everything but the brightest colours and whites looks yellowish in the bottom right and top right. If this is normal for this monitor then ok ill simply get a refund as i can do that but its most definitely not normal for ips and i don't think people should just accept it considering this monitors price.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> *Looks like a good one*, i would have attempted to alleviate the pressure on the panel to remove the backlight bleed which is all im really seeing in this photo.
Click to expand...

@Malinkadink Are you Kidding us? ... you can't be serious









@neonash67 ... Yours is as bad if not worse than 30tbu's *HERE* ... and is totally unacceptable in my book!

Yadie yadie yada about camera setting's and types, and there's validity in certain parameters, but an experienced user can see defects even with average photo's. "Some" may even accept some greying/lightening even discoloration of their "blacks" ... But when it shows up in your colors and whites ...
NO brainer RETURN IT!

*I'm waiting for someone to disassemble their unit and see if a simple "frame straightening" could fix this atrocious BLB, like many of us have done with the Korean OC panels. Is there a "Void Warranty" sticker on there or something else that is preventing someone form doing this? This panel has been out for over 3 months now*









Added ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Personally, I'm of the opinion that backlight bleed spots are simply *irregular pressure areas cause by the construction of the bezel area; I've seen too many bleed fixed monitors online and it's always a construction pressure issue.* Hell, take your own monitor and gently "twist" the frame a bit (nothing severe, just lightly) and you'll see new bleed points pop up all over and existing ones disappear.
> 
> Now why companies can't nail a 100% effective construction process to totally do away with bleed issues is totally beyond me; if a manufacture does nail this ... they will not only go down in production history but will become the utter king of LCD monitor suppliers.
> 
> It's a conundrum.


"QFT" ... spot on ... +R


----------



## dirchpasser

I had this strange backlight glitch thing going on. Contacted Acer and they quickly helped me. They repaired the panel, did not replace it (or so I was told)

I sent the monitor to Acer USA (Texas i think). Still waiting for it to come, but that is Fedex' fault, not Acer. Good support.


----------



## polkfan

Seems like more people are getting better ones. Also i love playing for eye candy i'm only using a single 970 and as long as frames are above 40fps it feels smooth to me not to mention i don't need AA on this monitor.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Seems like more people are getting better ones. Also i love playing for eye candy i'm only using a single 970 and as long as frames are above 40fps it feels smooth to me not to mention i don't need AA on this monitor.


Agreed on above 40fps feels smooth with G-sync .. it's really pretty amazing. On the Acer (which I've returned and am waiting on a 2nd unit of) and also with the ROG Swift I also currently have ... playing a HUGELY modded Skyrim install on Ultra with custom ENB settings ... outdoor game play will wildly fluctuate between 90fps and 40fps ... I mean a *LOT* ... and I almost never even notice ... no jumpy transitions, bogging, lagging, etc. Turn G-sync off and it's a jumpy, suttering mess.

I can never go back to non g-sync.

I sure hope the 2nd Acer is okay ...


----------



## TCK6909

My apologies if this is the wrong place to ask - for those of you that play Arma 3, what monitor settings are you using? I'm interested in seeing what people's experiences are with different calibrations.


----------



## Frestoinc

any updates on ulmb 120Hz for older models







?

Doesn't seems to find anything on Acer web except icc.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> any updates on ulmb 120Hz for older models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Doesn't seems to find anything on Acer web except icc.


Would love to know as well...


----------



## criznit

My monitor should be here by Friday! I'm actually excited because I'm swapping from my current XL2730z to this and all I keep hearing is how much of a difference the picture quality is.


----------



## vladz

^

Thats a benq tn freesync panel right? Anyway ips vs tn no contest. But the build quality of acer xb270hu is bad but of course the specs is jaw dropping.

Or if you can wait the asus pg279q same specs with the acer xb270hu but much better build quality looks premium though. Im not sure the QA of course but let us wait the review..... Anyway im gonna stick to my xb270hu im tired of waiting,return,return again etc.... My next upgrade monitor maybe the acer or asus curved 34"


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^
> 
> Thats a benq tn freesync panel right? Anyway ips vs tn no contest. But the build quality of acer xb270hu is bad but of course the specs is jaw dropping.
> 
> Or if you can wait the asus pg279q same specs with the acer xb270hu but much better build quality looks premium though. Im not sure the QA of course but let us wait the review..... Anyway im gonna stick to my xb270hu im tired of waiting,return,return again etc.... My next upgrade monitor maybe the acer or asus curved 34"


Yep, I bought it after falling for the Fury X hype lol. Now I'm looking to buy a 980 ti to upgrade my current card and wanted a 1440p monitor to go with it. If this monitor is bad then I will just return it and wait for the new Asus monitor as well as wait on my gpu upgrade.


----------



## s1rrah

A question for current owners...

I have a second Acer I'm trying that I got from Newegg; it's perfect, really ... no visible bleed, no dead pixels, etc ...

But it's doing something my previous Acer did not do:

When exiting a game and going back to the Windows desktop, the desktop appears and then the screen goes black for about 1 second and then the desktop re appears and all seems to function as normal.

Do any of your monitors do this?

Thanks for any information...

Joel


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> A question for current owners...
> 
> I have a second Acer I'm trying that I got from Newegg; it's perfect, really ... no visible bleed, no dead pixels, etc ...
> 
> But it's doing something my previous Acer did not do:
> 
> When exiting a game and going back to the Windows desktop, the desktop appears and then the screen goes black for about 1 second and then the desktop re appears and all seems to function as normal.
> 
> Do any of your monitors do this?
> 
> Thanks for any information...
> 
> Joel


Mine does this sometimes yeah. For less than a second really, I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Mine does this sometimes yeah. For less than a second really, I don't think it's a big deal.


Yeah .. it's less than a second ... good to know that others are seeing it ... would most likely indicate that it's not an issue, as you say ...

Thanks...

joel


----------



## tkrushing

Got my second monitor from Newegg today. May 2015 and no dead pixels. Looks great.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> When exiting a game and going back to the Windows desktop, the desktop appears and then the screen goes black for about 1 second and then the desktop re appears and all seems to function as normal.
> 
> Do any of your monitors do this?
> 
> Thanks for any information...
> 
> Joel


Is your in-game resolution different from your desktop? That would cause something like that


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Is your in-game resolution different from your desktop? That would cause something like that


No ... both are at 1440p ... and I think it had to do with having just adjusted the refresh rate or something as its not doing it anymore ... I run dual monitors so often I will be changing settings between them and this might have something to do with it as well .... I'm not concerned about it. Monitor kicks serious butt.


----------



## tkrushing

This shows on my May 2015 monitor when I hit OD while in ULMB mode. Has this been shown before in the earlier models? I'm just curious because since we can now do 120hz ULMB, I'm wondering if there might be a way to do 3dvision after all. When I install the 3dvision driver, it still doesn't show up as a compatible display though.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkrushing*
> 
> 
> 
> This shows on my May 2015 monitor when I hit OD while in ULMB mode. Has this been shown before in the earlier models? I'm just curious because since we can now do 120hz ULMB, I'm wondering if there might be a way to do 3dvision after all. When I install the 3dvision driver, it still doesn't show up as a compatible display though.


You need to do it through the service menu. OD has a value from 1-100.
the problem is, no one seems to know how to even get into the service menu. It's only been done accidentally.
You can try to call acer and persuade them to tell you. One person did not get a good result, though. If you can get the right person on the acer support phone, though...


----------



## mercinator16

Whats all this talk about 120hz ulmb being possible?


----------



## mercinator16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> No ... both are at 1440p ... and I think it had to do with having just adjusted the refresh rate or something as its not doing it anymore ... I run dual monitors so often I will be changing settings between them and this might have something to do with it as well .... I'm not concerned about it. Monitor kicks serious butt.


Did you install the 353.38 hotfix driver?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> Whats all this talk about 120hz ulmb being possible?


Newer firmware has 120hz ULMB available instead of just 85 and 100hz. No mention of image quality or ghosting, though.
No one seems to know how to get into the service menu. It seems to be a combination of a button sequence or monitor state.

here's an old video of it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwPkE4P8CAk


----------



## tkrushing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You need to do it through the service menu. OD has a value from 1-100.
> the problem is, no one seems to know how to even get into the service menu. It's only been done accidentally.
> You can try to call acer and persuade them to tell you. One person did not get a good result, though. If you can get the right person on the acer support phone, though...


So there is hope, that's great.


----------



## Tablo

So what's the word on availability/QA? On amazon it says "item is under view", so I wonder if once they sell it again the QA wont be an issue as much. How long that will take is another issue, I'd rather get it from Amazon than Newegg, but if newegg has been good for yall for this monitor id be okay.


----------



## tkrushing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> So what's the word on availability/QA? On amazon it says "item is under view", so I wonder if once they sell it again the QA wont be an issue as much. How long that will take is another issue, I'd rather get it from Amazon than Newegg, but if newegg has been good for yall for this monitor id be okay.


I bought 3 month newegg premiere when I got the monitor because I knew I would probably in for some returns. I would have liked to have gone through Amazon though. It's a lottery but the monitor really is great. If you can get an May (I've read April?) or later manufactured monitor you are probably good. No dead pixels on my second try just some BLB that I can live with and don't notice until I hit a full black screen. Anyways to answer your question, Amazon would be great but if you want it now you can try newegg with some success.


----------



## mrgamer81

Mine should be here tomorrow, bought it from alternate, but having second thoughts now. Just hope, it's the new batch.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I have a Samsung PLS panel that's nearly perfect ... tiniest bit of bleed in one small area but you have to hunt for it.
> 
> I've also had two Dell IPS screens that were 100% perfect ... they had the "glow" of course, that's just IPS ... but there were no glaring bleed points along the bezel anywhere ...
> 
> Personally, I'm of the opinion that backlight bleed spots are simply irregular pressure areas cause by the construction of the bezel area; I've seen too many bleed fixed monitors online and it's always a construction pressure issue. Hell, take your own monitor and gently "twist" the frame a bit (nothing severe, just lightly) and you'll see new bleed points pop up all over and existing ones disappear.


When I got mine a few months ago it had very acceptable bleed (not talking about glow), mainly in the lower right corner. When I clean it from time to time with a microfiber cloth and some cheap LCD cleaning solution I tried applying light pressure to the corners of the panel. I had read either here or on the discussion forum that the panel tends to settle into place over time. Well long story short it is true, my BLB is almost non existent now. Especially the lower right corner that was obviously the worst.

It might be that in some cases (of minor light bleed) the panel needs to acclimate itself to the frame (or maybe vice versa) with use. I am certainly not saying that anyone should hang onto one with atrocious bleed and hope it goes away. But an otherwise decent panel that has some minor-medium bleed might be worth hanging onto to see if it does indeed diminish with use over time. Some frames could be tweaked (or even damaged) to the point of there being no remedy no matter how long you wait. But it is worth taking it into consideration that some of us have had the bleed almost vanish over a period of a month or two.

So I tend to agree with your theory about the cause of bleed. I'm not saying that it will always diminish over time, I am just throwing my experience out there...


----------



## mrgamer81

Just got mine, little to no back light bleed, but found 4 dead pixel, so its going back


----------



## vohiep84

So far 2/2 with dead pixels, hopefully 3rd one is the charm. Both May displays.


----------



## Falkentyne

Anyone tried this to get into the factory menu?

1. Press and hold the "AUTO" & "MENU" button,
2. Then press "POWER" button to turn ON the lcd monitor.
3. Now press the "MENU" button to open the OSD menu, at the bottom of menu, you get the extra selection, Go and select it, then you can login to factory service mode.

Does this monitor even have an auto button?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Anyone tried this to get into the factory menu?
> 
> 1. Press and hold the "AUTO" & "MENU" button,
> 2. Then press "POWER" button to turn ON the lcd monitor.
> 3. Now press the "MENU" button to open the OSD menu, at the bottom of menu, you get the extra selection, Go and select it, then you can login to factory service mode.
> 
> Does this monitor even have an auto button?


Trying to figure out which buttons those would be... doesn't seem to work. I'm guessing that's for another model.


----------



## Falkentyne

It might be the corresponding buttons in the same locations
On the youtube video, the "factory" selection was at the bottom, as an extra option. And companies don't usually change their codes to enter the service menu very often (it did happen on the pre-swift Asus 1440p though).


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> When I got mine a few months ago it had very acceptable bleed (not talking about glow), mainly in the lower right corner. When I clean it from time to time with a microfiber cloth and some cheap LCD cleaning solution I tried applying light pressure to the corners of the panel. I had read either here or on the discussion forum that the panel tends to settle into place over time. Well long story short it is true, my BLB is almost non existent now. Especially the lower right corner that was obviously the worst.


Oddly, I've found this to also be true with my screen; there were barely visible bleed points at top right but after a week of using the screen, they have gone away. That's just weird as all get out.


----------



## I--S

It's not at all weird. As I suggested at some length in previous posts, the BLB is generally agreed to be caused by stresses on the panel from the frame/case of the monitor. These are newly moulded plastics that have been through some horrible temperature cycles through airfreight, distribution centres, delivery vans etc. These stresses will reduce as the monitor sits in a steady state and relatively constant heat/humidity. It just takes time, and can be accelerated a little by a light massage.

I think many monitors might be flying back and forth because people take them out of the box, decide within 10 minutes that there's too much BLB and send them back, when they'd be fine a few days later.

Mine was on the verge of unacceptable at first. The next day when I came home from work it was significantly better. A week later it was awesome and has perhaps improved a fraction since then.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> It's not at all weird. As I suggested at some length in previous posts, the BLB is generally agreed to be caused by stresses on the panel from the frame/case of the monitor. These are newly moulded plastics that have been through some horrible temperature cycles through airfreight, distribution centres, delivery vans etc. These stresses will reduce as the monitor sits in a steady state and relatively constant heat/humidity. It just takes time, and can be accelerated a little by a light massage.
> 
> I think many monitors might be flying back and forth because people take them out of the box, decide within 10 minutes that there's too much BLB and send them back, when they'd be fine a few days later.
> 
> Mine was on the verge of unacceptable at first. The next day when I came home from work it was significantly better. A week later it was awesome and has perhaps improved a fraction since then.


I can definitely concur on the BLB improving over time. Now with rumors being that the new Asus PG279Q will not be released until Q4, I'm contemplating just sticking to the Acer. In that case, I will exchange it for another panel as I have 1 dead pixel in the bottom right. Not too noticeable, but for this price I want a flawless screen.


----------



## karkee

Does the acer have a built in scaler?


----------



## criznit

Update... Well after having the monitor for the weekend, I ended up sending it back. The picture quality was VERY nice and gysnc was great BUT the monitor seemed too cheap compared to the Benq XL2730z. Everytime I typed it would sway left and right plus the glow was really distracting at night when I watched netflix. I also noticed the back didn't latch perfectly in the back which made me feel very uncomfortable when it started moving. All in all it is a great screen, but the build quality is rather disappointing when you pay $600+ for it.


----------



## dorcopio

Where do I see manufacturing date?
Which batch number do you have, you guys with last manufactured AND defect free panels?


----------



## vohiep84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorcopio*
> 
> Where do I see manufacturing date?
> Which batch number do you have, you guys with last manufactured AND defect free panels?


Check your box, it has a sticker... or try behind the panel where your serial number is located.

People are saying May have less defects.. but I got two may panels .. both with dead pixels and dirt. Waiting on 3rd replacement.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> It's not at all weird. As I suggested at some length in previous posts, the BLB is generally agreed to be caused by stresses on the panel from the frame/case of the monitor. These are newly moulded plastics that have been through some horrible temperature cycles through airfreight, distribution centres, delivery vans etc. These stresses will reduce as the monitor sits in a steady state and relatively constant heat/humidity. It just takes time, and can be accelerated a little by a light massage.
> 
> I think many monitors might be flying back and forth because people take them out of the box, decide within 10 minutes that there's too much BLB and send them back, when they'd be fine a few days later.
> 
> Mine was on the verge of unacceptable at first. The next day when I came home from work it was significantly better. A week later it was awesome and has perhaps improved a fraction since then.


I am going to wager that what is actually happening is...you just got used to it. Can you show documented proof it improves "itself" over time?

Mine is a January build, no dead pixels but that glow hasn't lessened in the least. I've become "used to it" but I certainly know its not any less.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I am going to wager that what is actually happening is...you just got used to it. Can you show documented proof it improves "itself" over time?
> 
> Mine is a January build, no dead pixels but that glow hasn't lessened in the least. I've become "used to it" but I certainly know its not any less.


This could certainly be the case ...

Of course the "glow" is still there .. that's just IPS ... but the few bleed spots along the top (very slight, mind you) ... seem to have diminished ...


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I am going to wager that what is actually happening is...you just got used to it. Can you show documented proof it improves "itself" over time?
> 
> Mine is a January build, no dead pixels but that glow hasn't lessened in the least. I've become "used to it" but I certainly know its not any less.


It's not the glow that lessens (that will always be there) but the bleed that is visible from straight on with an all black screen. I only see it when I put my computer to sleep and the "no input" screen appears. The bleed has indeed almost vanished in the corners over time. The glow is still another story, but that doesn't bother me cause I can't see it during normal usage either...


----------



## Apk

Pretty excited, I just got mine not long after ordering from Amazon when it became available again.

Never been too great with "luck" but I definitely won the panel lottery. No dead pixels, little to no BLB, and 120HZ ULMB









I'd post a picture but my HTC M7 has a garbage "purple-spotches-in-low-light" camera


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I am going to wager that what is actually happening is...you just got used to it. Can you show documented proof it improves "itself" over time?
> 
> Mine is a January build, no dead pixels but that glow hasn't lessened in the least. I've become "used to it" but I certainly know its not any less.


Reasonable assumption, and what I thought was happening at first also.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554978/backlight-bleed-vs-time


----------



## Swolern

I have a perfect Acer XB270HU for sale in the marketplace if anyone is interested. Too busy with work to enjoy.


----------



## pseudonymd

Has anyone here ordered one of these from Alternate and can speak to the availability? I've had a lot of trouble finding one of these monitors actually in stock in Europe. They claim to be getting new stock in on Thursday, but I've been waiting a while any web shop to get them back in stock.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pseudonymd*
> 
> Has anyone here ordered one of these from Alternate and can speak to the availability? I've had a lot of trouble finding one of these monitors actually in stock in Europe. They claim to be getting new stock in on Thursday, but I've been waiting a while any web shop to get them back in stock.


I ordered from computeruniverse.de nearly a month ago, and still not in stock. I get the impression that all the EU vendors have run out of stock from the last batch and are awaiting new stock. There might be some available from the UK but the prices are terrible due to weak euro.


----------



## pseudonymd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> I ordered from computeruniverse.de nearly a month ago, and still not in stock. I get the impression that all the EU vendors have run out of stock from the last batch and are awaiting new stock. There might be some available from the UK but the prices are terrible due to weak euro.


Yeah I actually cancelled my order with computeruniverse due to constant delays... I guess I'll stick it out with alternate for now unless it appears on amazon.de fulfilled by amazon themselves and if so, cancel my current order.

On the plus side, that means we will at least probably get the newer batch of panels with 120hz ULMB and whatnot.


----------



## theMillen

Orderedd last night from newegg, its packaging right now, had 2 day shipping with shoprunner, hopefully ill get friday to play with it







how do you tell if you got one with 120hz ULMB? ive always had ips even an overclockable qnix, but never an official one, so all that facy stuff is new to me


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> Orderedd last night from newegg, its packaging right now, had 2 day shipping with shoprunner, hopefully ill get friday to play with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you tell if you got one with 120hz ULMB? ive always had ips even an overclockable qnix, but never an official one, so all that facy stuff is new to me


the easy way, is just set the monitor to 144hz, than go into monitor menu and try ULMB. The last one i had to return because of dead pixels, could do 120hz ULMB. It was april batch


----------



## contay

Hmm, something weird is happening on my monitor. It randomly warps every now and then. Maybe something faulty? Just noticed today. It didn't have any problems while I was playing, but now on desktop...


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> the easy way, is just set the monitor to 144hz, than go into monitor menu and try ULMB. The last one i had to return because of dead pixels, could do 120hz ULMB. It was april batch


i guess my next question is wasnt ULMB @ 100hz the reason 3d vision did not function? theoretically if we had ULMB @ 120hz couldn't we work around and get 3d vision (2.0) unofficially working?


----------



## sakete

So I received my second XB270HU today. The first one was overall fine, but it had one dead pixel and at this price range I want it to be perfect. The 2nd monitor has zero dead pixels! It did have a speck of dust in the top right, but I was able to flick that down to the bottom right all the way to the edge and now I can't see it anymore. I also don't see any obvious BLB, just some glow depending on viewing angles (and again guys, glow is normal for these IPS type screens). The glow actually appears to be a little less pronounced than first XB270HU I have. Will be able to see better when it's dark out but so far so good. Either way will give it a week to settle in and break in a bit.


----------



## BangBangPlay

@Sakete

That sounds promising if you can't really see the glow during the day. I don't notice mine until it gets dark out, the lights are off in my comp room and there are dark backgrounds. Even then I have to move my head around to see it prominently. I don't watch movies on my computer, but my desktop background is prominently black. I honestly don't notice the glow unless I am specifically looking for it.

I haven't seen another XB270HU in person to compare, but I briefly owned an Benq BL2710PT which uses a similar AHVA panel. The Acer has considerably less glow than the Benq because I could notice it in the lower right corner during the day. I sometimes had trouble reading my system tray icons (HWInfo temp icons mainly) because they looked hazy, but they are crystal clear on the Acer.


----------



## digitalforce

Really, really like my XB270HU (only used for a few hours) but I just went to a 40" 44k. Selling my XB27.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> Really, really like my XB270HU (only used for a few hours) but I just went to a 40" 44k. Selling my XB27.


Not sure why someone would buy an XB270HU if they were looking for a bigger-screen 4k setup


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So I received my second XB270HU today. The first one was overall fine, but it had one dead pixel and at this price range I want it to be perfect. The 2nd monitor has zero dead pixels! It did have a speck of dust in the top right, but I was able to flick that down to the bottom right all the way to the edge and now I can't see it anymore. I also don't see any obvious BLB, just some glow depending on viewing angles (and again guys, glow is normal for these IPS type screens). The glow actually appears to be a little less pronounced than first XB270HU I have. Will be able to see better when it's dark out but so far so good. Either way will give it a week to settle in and break in a bit.


How did you manage to remove the dust behind the panel?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> How did you manage to remove the dust behind the panel?


I just put a piece of cloth against the screen and then tapped with my finger nail, a flicking motion (put finger against thumb, build pressure and then release it against screen). You'll see the dust specks start moving around. Actually on the first screen I got there was a hair stuck behind the screen, and I was also able to flick that away out of sight.

It's really stupid that these types of things get past quality control, but at least it's easily fixed by us, the end user.

If i decide to keep it (will know after two weeks of use and testing), I plan on removing the bezel and will treat it to make it non-glossy.


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Not sure why someone would buy an XB270HU if they were looking for a bigger-screen 4k setup


I do hardware reviews, I've had about 20 monitors in my lab over the past 4 months









I sell what I don't want/need.


----------



## fastpcman12

hey how much are you selling yours for? i'm interested! pm me.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> Really, really like my XB270HU (only used for a few hours) but I just went to a 40" 44k. Selling my XB27.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> hey how much are you selling yours for? i'm interested! pm me.


Same here








Couldn't find it on ebay or the OCN sellers forum?


----------



## Bard

I think I was the first one to message regarding the monitor.


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find it on ebay or the OCN sellers forum?


Please PM me if interested so we don't muck up these forums


----------



## Netherwind

Got mine today. No dead pixels but unfortunately I got one huge patch of "brown" in the left bottom corner, two in the left top corner, another one in the top right corner and some in the bottom right corner. Looks like I really got unlucky with this one.

https://youtu.be/Q2MHkOqhJsk - Is it BLB or IPS Glow?


----------



## Z0eff

Contacted Acer customer support.

No possibility of ULMB at 120Hz for older models... =/

I feel kind of shafted tbh. Although I guess I got lucky with everything else, no noticable BLB, dead pixels and only a tiny dust spot in the upper right corner that's easily hidden away from just regular dust on the top layer.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Got mine today. No dead pixels but unfortunately I got one huge patch of "brown" in the left bottom corner, two in the left top corner, another one in the top right corner and some in the bottom right corner. Looks like I really got unlucky with this one.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Q2MHkOqhJsk - Is it BLB or IPS Glow?


If you read a most of the recent posts, people are saying that when they get their monitor, they have a lot of ips glow and blb. but after a week or so, most or all of it goes away, because of stresses in the plastic wearing off. keep it for 2 weeks then post back on how 'bad' your bleed / glow is.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> If you read a most of the recent posts, people are saying that when they get their monitor, they have a lot of ips glow and blb. but after a week or so, most or all of it goes away, because of stresses in the plastic wearing off. keep it for 2 weeks then post back on how 'bad' your bleed / glow is.


I thought about starting to read through this thread (178 pages!) to learn a thing or two.
I'll check with my store to see what they think about this but I guess you've got a point there.
Might just try it out.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I thought about starting to read through this thread (178 pages!) to learn a thing or two.
> I'll check with my store to see what they think about this but I guess you've got a point there.
> Might just try it out.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1554978/backlight-bleed-vs-time


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1554978/backlight-bleed-vs-time


Very interesting, thanks!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1554978/backlight-bleed-vs-time


I guess I missed that thread a few months ago. I have posted in this thread and the discussion thread (I get them mixed up now) about my bleed (not glow) decreasing over time. It is still there and only visible under certain conditions (dark room and dark/all black screen) but it is much less than when I first got it. The lower right was very noticeable but it has nearly vanished now.

The problem is that some new owners confuse the glow and bleed. To me bleed is always visible (under the right conditions) and is mainly limited to the very edge of the corners, while glow is something that changes/grows when you move your vantage point and begins at the corners and can cover large areas of the screen as you change viewing angles. The severity of both depend on how visible they are while you use the monitor normally, not whether they are present or not (especially glow). I just find it amusing that some people chalk up some minor glow to bad quality control when it is present in almost all AHVA and IPS variant panels. There are varying degrees of both glow and bleed and fortunately the bleed can diminish over time in some cases.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> The problem is that some new owners confuse the glow and bleed.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1563320/depicting-ips-glow-and-backlight-bleed


----------



## pseudonymd

so I caved and just bought one of these from Overclockers - it's pixel perfect and dust/dirtless, but only 100hz ULMB - which I can live with. There's a bit of BLB In the right hand side but it's not something that bothers me, hard to tell it from regular IPS glow.

Very happy with my purchase!

edit: april manufacture date


----------



## HBizzle

Just got my second one and there is one dead pixel close to dead center in the bottom half of the screen. :-(

Got this second one on Amazon hoping to get a winner and looks like I will try the lottery again.

May build date.


----------



## theMillen

just got mine setup from newegg just now... man beautiful compared to my 28" acer 4k TN i was using as a main >.< just rand though dead pixel colors and saw none, bit IPS glow, and BLB but ive had a QNIX for years and it's less than that so i think ill live









freaked out for a bit about "ULMB Not Available" and GSYNC not showing up under control panel >.> then i figured prolly need to reinstall drivers >.> then i remembered there was a hotfix for their hotfix for their hotfix >.< so i installed that for giggles and BAM! gsync


----------



## Polska

Anyone come across this issue? I see random red dots/lines on pictures only it seems (browsing/video games did not see this behavior).

Wondering if this warrants a return. See photo below (taken with phone), its a black and white photo and should show no red.

1) If I lower refresh rate to 100Hz or below I do not see them.

2) If I move the photo to the right side of the monitor, the red lines are not visible, only seems to happen on the left hand side of the monitor.

3) Lowering amount of red reduces (and eliminates at a value of around 20) the issue.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

It has so much colors they are leaking out !


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Anyone come across this issue? I see random red dots/lines on pictures only it seems (browsing/video games did not see this behavior).
> 
> Wondering if this warrants a return. See photo below (taken with phone), its a black and white photo and should show no red.
> 
> 1) If I lower refresh rate to 100Hz or below I do not see them.
> 2) If I move the photo to the right side of the monitor, the red lines are not visible, only seems to happen on the left hand side of the monitor.
> 3) Lowering amount of red reduces (and eliminates at a value of around 20) the issue.


I haven't seen this problem specifically, but my monitor has a weird gamma shift on anything over 100hz refresh rate.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Anyone come across this issue? I see random red dots/lines on pictures only it seems (browsing/video games did not see this behavior).
> 
> Wondering if this warrants a return. See photo below (taken with phone), its a black and white photo and should show no red.
> 
> 1) If I lower refresh rate to 100Hz or below I do not see them.
> 2) If I move the photo to the right side of the monitor, the red lines are not visible, only seems to happen on the left hand side of the monitor.
> 3) Lowering amount of red reduces (and eliminates at a value of around 20) the issue.


Tried a different cable yet? Different video card?


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> I haven't seen this problem specifically, but my monitor has a weird gamma shift on anything over 100hz refresh rate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Tried a different cable yet? Different video card?


I have not yet tried a different cable. Was going to dig through my boxes of cables to see if I have anymore DP cables.

I did purchase a new video card, expect it to deliver this week.

I should be able to rule out those 2 items sometime this week. However seeing that the issue dissappears with lowering the refresh rate, and changing color profile values, it makes me think it has something to do with the monitor. Will be playing some more with other possibilities this week, and am looking for suggestions on things to try before I consider an exchange and playing the panel lottery again.


----------



## e-roq777

Hello Friends: I just bought my Acer XB270HU and I'm having a problem with G-Sync and/or my refresh rate. My video card is a GeForce GTX 980. What happens is when I set 144Hz as my refresh rate in the NVIDIA control panel my screen goes completely white. Then, after a short time, the refresh rate sets itself back to 60Hz and my screen goes back to normal again.

I tried gaming with Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare. I could not start the game with G-Sync on as the screen went white again. I turned G-Sync off and could start the game but only with a refresh rate of 60Hz. Once inside the game I reactivated G-Sync and the game played fine.

Is this a problem with the monitor or my video card or...? Thanks for any help. I tried a search but have not found anyone with the same problem. Thanks again.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-roq777*
> 
> Hello Friends: I just bought my Acer XB270HU and I'm having a problem with G-Sync and/or my refresh rate. My video card is a GeForce GTX 980. What happens is when I set 144Hz as my refresh rate in the NVIDIA control panel my screen goes completely white. Then, after a short time, the refresh rate sets itself back to 60Hz and my screen goes back to normal again.
> 
> I tried gaming with Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare. I could not start the game with G-Sync on as the screen went white again. I turned G-Sync off and could start the game but only with a refresh rate of 60Hz. Once inside the game I reactivated G-Sync and the game played fine.
> 
> Is this a problem with the monitor or my video card or...? Thanks for any help. I tried a search but have not found anyone with the same problem. Thanks again.


Try a different cable. Maybe your cable can't handle the bandwidth? Try a different video card as well (your integrated video card if necessary).


----------



## e-roq777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Try a different cable. Maybe your cable can't handle the bandwidth? Try a different video card as well (your integrated video card if necessary).


Thanks for the help, sakete. I'm about to buy a new cable from Amazon. I'll let you know how it goes. Do you recommend a cable or any cable not to buy? Thanks.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-roq777*
> 
> Hello Friends: I just bought my Acer XB270HU and I'm having a problem with G-Sync and/or my refresh rate. My video card is a GeForce GTX 980. What happens is when I set 144Hz as my refresh rate in the NVIDIA control panel my screen goes completely white. Then, after a short time, the refresh rate sets itself back to 60Hz and my screen goes back to normal again.
> 
> I tried gaming with Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare. I could not start the game with G-Sync on as the screen went white again. I turned G-Sync off and could start the game but only with a refresh rate of 60Hz. Once inside the game I reactivated G-Sync and the game played fine.
> 
> Is this a problem with the monitor or my video card or...? Thanks for any help. I tried a search but have not found anyone with the same problem. Thanks again.


Another person who switched monitors on a GTX 980 (not this monitor) had a similar problem. he got 'Out of range" at 144 hz. This method fixed it for him.

Before switching cables, try this exactly as I write it (I gave these instructions to a VG248 user and they fixed his issue completely).

1) download toastyX custom resolution utility and run the RESET-ALL.exe file, which is part of the package. Do not restart, however.
http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU
The reset-all.exe will automatically take effect during the reboot.

2) download Display Driver Uninstaller, but don't install it just yet.
http://www.wagnardmobile.com/forums/

3) download the current Nvidia drivers.

4) uninstall your current Nvidia drivers through control panel or add/remove programs.

5) reboot to SAFE MODE.

6) run DDU through safe mode /install the package and let it clean the drivers.
You don't HAVE to run DDU in safe mode, but it's best.

7) reboot back to windows, run the Nvidia install package and install the current drivers.

As you can see, he had the same videocard as you, just a different monitor and it was after a monitor upgrade. So it's probably the exact same bug.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-2715055/asus-vg248qe-display-port-dvi-work.html#xtor=EPR-8807

If you STILL get the white screen after doing all of these steps, then it's time to buy an Accel DP cable like this one(I bought one for my 2720Z):

http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B142C-007B-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVZBE


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-roq777*
> 
> Thanks for the help, sakete. I'm about to buy a new cable from Amazon. I'll let you know how it goes. Do you recommend a cable or any cable not to buy? Thanks.


Just don't get the cheapest you can find. I'm currently using a Cable Matters cable with regular DP to DP (so no mini-DP). No guarantee a new cable will solve the problem, but always a good idea to exclude any other culprit before blaming the monitor.


----------



## sakete

So I decided to calibrate the second XB270HU I've owned (returned the first one) and I'm liking the results.

I used a i1 Display Pro colorimeter with the included software.
Target luminance is 100cd/m² and target white point is 6500K.

Results:
Luminance: 99 cd/m²
Whitepoint: 6473K
Black depth: 0.088 cd/m²
Calibrated contrast ratio: 1125:1

Not bad for an IPS type monitor









Also no noticeable bleeding, no dead pixels, acceptable glow. I think this second one is a keeper!


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So I decided to calibrate the second XB270HU I've owned (returned the first one) and I'm liking the results.
> 
> I used a i1 Display Pro colorimeter with the included software.
> Target luminance is 100cd/m² and target white point is 6500K.
> 
> Results:
> Luminance: 99 cd/m²
> Whitepoint: 6473K
> Black depth: 0.088 cd/m²
> Calibrated contrast ratio: 1125:1
> 
> Not bad for an IPS type monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also no noticeable bleeding, no dead pixels, acceptable glow. I think this second one is a keeper!


You should check out DispCalGui, Its a great freeware calibration software.


----------



## e-roq777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Another person who switched monitors on a GTX 980 (not this monitor) had a similar problem. he got 'Out of range" at 144 hz. This method fixed it for him.
> 
> Before switching cables, try this exactly as I write it (I gave these instructions to a VG248 user and they fixed his issue completely).
> 
> 1) download toastyX custom resolution utility and run the RESET-ALL.exe file, which is part of the package. Do not restart, however.
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU
> The reset-all.exe will automatically take effect during the reboot.
> 
> 2) download Display Driver Uninstaller, but don't install it just yet.
> http://www.wagnardmobile.com/forums/
> 
> 3) download the current Nvidia drivers.
> 
> 4) uninstall your current Nvidia drivers through control panel or add/remove programs.
> 
> 5) reboot to SAFE MODE.
> 
> 6) run DDU through safe mode /install the package and let it clean the drivers.
> You don't HAVE to run DDU in safe mode, but it's best.
> 
> 7) reboot back to windows, run the Nvidia install package and install the current drivers.
> 
> As you can see, he had the same videocard as you, just a different monitor and it was after a monitor upgrade. So it's probably the exact same bug.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-2715055/asus-vg248qe-display-port-dvi-work.html#xtor=EPR-8807
> 
> If you STILL get the white screen after doing all of these steps, then it's time to buy an Accel DP cable like this one(I bought one for my 2720Z):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B142C-007B-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVZBE


Falkentyne, I followed your steps to the T however it did not work. Thanks for your help. I will wait for my new DisplayPort cable to show up and test again.


----------



## Falkentyne

Which DP cable did you order?
I bought the accel ultraAV cable since I heard good things from others who had it and it works ok for me.
I'm only using a 1080p screen though.

There are apparently quite a few cheap/substandard dp cables going around. I think some people on the ocuk forum had problems with the default shipped cables in the xl2730z and had to buy third party cables. I guess this is what happens when DVI has been out for years and anyone can make a decent DVI cable while people don't know how to make a half decent DP cable


----------



## e-roq777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Which DP cable did you order?
> I bought the accel ultraAV cable since I heard good things from others who had it and it works ok for me.
> I'm only using a 1080p screen though.
> 
> There are apparently quite a few cheap/substandard dp cables going around. I think some people on the ocuk forum had problems with the default shipped cables in the xl2730z and had to buy third party cables. I guess this is what happens when DVI has been out for years and anyone can make a decent DVI cable while people don't know how to make a half decent DP cable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Which DP cable did you order?
> I bought the accel ultraAV cable since I heard good things from others who had it and it works ok for me.
> I'm only using a 1080p screen though.
> 
> There are apparently quite a few cheap/substandard dp cables going around. I think some people on the ocuk forum had problems with the default shipped cables in the xl2730z and had to buy third party cables. I guess this is what happens when DVI has been out for years and anyone can make a decent DVI cable while people don't know how to make a half decent DP cable


I bought two cables just to be sure:
Cables Unlimited PCM-2291-02M Display Port Male to Display Port Male Cable (2 M)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004D3824G?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00

and

Cable Matters® Gold Plated DisplayPort to DisplayPort Cable 6 Feet - 4K Resolution Ready
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q59U?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00

I purchased them before I saw your recommendation to buy the Accel DP cable. What do you think of the cables I selected? They seemed to have good reviews. I also talked with Acer tech support today (yesterday). Hopefully I will hear back from them today and see what they have to say. I'll let you know what they say. Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## Falkentyne

They should both be fine. Saw them on overclockers.uk.


----------



## sindica

Decided to try a second time after about 3 months and the one I just received from Newegg with May manufacture date is laughable. New screen has atleast 10 dust spots and couple stuck pixels. These monitors are still assembled in a dirty ass enviroment and its pathetic. The backlight bleed is very good almost non existent and ips glow is very good, so atleast they made improvements there. I wont be trying again because this is the worse quality control I have ever seen and they are charging $800 and cant even clean the work enviroment correctly before applying the coating. What a total waste of time, Thanks Acer gotta drive 50 miles in to return your **** product again.


----------



## sindica

I used Cable Matters® Gold Plated Mini DisplayPort (Thunderbolt™ Port Compatible) to DisplayPort Cable in Black 6 Feet - 4K Resolution Ready #101007-BLACK-6. No problems at all. Maybe the longer Cable Matters cables cant handle the bandwidth of this monitor.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-roq777*
> 
> I bought two cables just to be sure:
> Cables Unlimited PCM-2291-02M Display Port Male to Display Port Male Cable (2 M)
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004D3824G?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00
> 
> and
> 
> Cable Matters® Gold Plated DisplayPort to DisplayPort Cable 6 Feet - 4K Resolution Ready
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q59U?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00
> 
> I purchased them before I saw your recommendation to buy the Accel DP cable. What do you think of the cables I selected? They seemed to have good reviews. I also talked with Acer tech support today (yesterday). Hopefully I will hear back from them today and see what they have to say. I'll let you know what they say. Thanks for the follow up.


I think I have the same Cable Matters cable that you ordered, so should be fine.


----------



## Polska

Ugh I got a replacement panel and 2 of the buttons on the monitor don't work.... If I have to go replace this again I am going to go postal.


----------



## t1337dude

Monitor #4 arriving tomorrow. Hopefully it'll be a good one. Never been wanting perfection, just a monitor free of big dust specks trapped in the panel. Unfortunately the 3 previous ones all had it.


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Monitor #4 arriving tomorrow. Hopefully it'll be a good one. Never been wanting perfection, just a monitor free of big dust specks trapped in the panel. Unfortunately the 3 previous ones all had it.


Good luck, i'm going in for a 2nd exchange today. If my next one is a lemon I am going to ask them to open the 4th one for me in store.


----------



## Raxus

So those "dirt" spots in the screen are pretty easily cleaned.

The bezel pops right off (i used a putty knife from the inside of the bezel.

you take the 4 screws out of the back.

pull the screen out and take of the retaining aluminum bracket.

clean between the LCD and the backlight with a micro fiber cloth.

Perfectly clean screen.

Also Added electrical tape to the bottom alluminum frame to see if it alleviates that odd lower right glow.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So those "dirt" spots in the screen are pretty easily cleaned.
> 
> The bezel pops right off (i used a putty knife from the inside of the bezel.
> 
> you take the 4 screws out of the back.
> 
> pull the screen out and take of the retaining aluminum bracket.
> 
> clean between the LCD and the backlight with a micro fiber cloth.
> 
> Perfectly clean screen.


Did you happen to see if there was/is a way to get at disabling the LED while you were in there? I've even thought about simply breaking the bulb/light but afraid it might screw up the circuitry in some way...

Hate that thing....


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Did you happen to see if there was/is a way to get at disabling the LED while you were in there? I've even thought about simply breaking the bulb/light but afraid it might screw up the circuitry in some way...
> 
> Hate that thing....


its one cable going to a little circuit board with the buttons on it. So other than breaking the led itself I dont think theres a way.


----------



## Raxus

I do think that there are some monitors that have damage or dirt caught in the AG coating which this wont fix. I could tell the dirt was between the two panels because if I pushed on the screen and slid it around some of the dirt would move and some of it would sit still.

Heres the dirt.



Prying off the bezel with a putty knife











Cleaned between the backlight panel and the LCD screen with canned air and a micro fiber cloth.



no dirt


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Heres the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Prying off the bezel with a putty knife
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cleaned the screen with* canned air and a micro fiber cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> no dirt


Wow! ... this is awesome, bout time someone explored this! + R









In the picture "cleaned the screen with ...." ... what are we looking at? It looks like there is a "tempered glass" type covering that you just lifted up to clean underneath??? If you removed that(?) would you have just a glossy screen.
I can't be seeing this properly?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Wow! ... this is awesome, bout time someone explored this! + R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the picture "cleaned the screen with ...." ... what are we looking at? It looks like there is a "tempered glass" type covering that you just lifted up to clean underneath??? If you removed that(?) would you have just a glossy screen.
> I can't be seeing this properly?


the lifted part is actually the lcd screen. The dirt in my screen was trapped between the LCD and the backlight panel. If you had dirt in the AG coating it probably wouldnt work.


----------



## residentgiant

Picked mine up from B&H last week. Either I got lucky or their QA has gotten better with the latest batches, because my panel is flawless. Got it to do my new 980Ti justice and I'm in LOVE, especially coming off of 3+ years of a 23" 1080p TN. Using TFT's profile and recommended settings.

My only gripe is that bright-ass blue LED light shining out through the space between the buttons and the bezel, as though it wasn't sealed properly. Seems like that's the case on everyone's though. It's like, do I really need an LED to let me know the monitor's on anyway?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So those "dirt" spots in the screen are pretty easily cleaned.
> 
> The bezel pops right off (i used a putty knife from the inside of the bezel.
> 
> you take the 4 screws out of the back.
> 
> pull the screen out and take of the retaining aluminum bracket.
> 
> clean between the LCD and the backlight with a micro fiber cloth.
> 
> Perfectly clean screen.
> 
> Also Added electrical tape to the bottom alluminum frame to see if it alleviates that odd lower right glow.


You sir are a genius, and you definitely have a pair. With all of the bad monitors being circulated nobody had the guts to do what you did for fear of being stuck with a "bad" monitor. Although this doesn't help me, it is a wonderful contribution to the forum and other members who receive near perfect monitors with only a spec(s) of dirt under the screen. + Rep

It is good to know how to take it apart if necessary in the future.


----------



## Kfizzle

After seeing the pictures of this thing disassembled to clean dirt spots It makes me wonder if anything can be done to fix backlight bleed on these. One can hope right.

Edit: By chance do you have a close picture of the led assembly? If I take mine apart I would order a much dimmer led to solder on to the board if that looks possible?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kfizzle*
> 
> After seeing the pictures of this thing disassembled to clean dirt spots It makes me wonder if anything can be done to fix backlight bleed on these. One can hope right.
> 
> Edit: By chance do you have a close picture of the led assembly? If I take mine apart I would order a much dimmer led to solder on to the board if that looks possible?


I have tried the electrical tape fix on the lower bezel to see if it clears up any of the very minor lower right corner "glow" I had.

I unfortunately didn't get a great look at it. Just saw the back of a small circuit board wedged into the bezel connected by a tape cable. You could pop the bezel off and look at it, it has about 3 inches of cable connecting it to the display.


----------



## Xillion

Well, it seems the I am not so lucky.. This thing is going straight back tomorrow. Just look at this : 

Jesus Christ, you call this quality control?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> You sir are a genius, and you definitely have a pair. With all of the bad monitors being circulated nobody had the guts to do what you did for fear of being stuck with a "bad" monitor. Although this doesn't help me, it is a wonderful contribution to the forum and other members who receive near perfect monitors with only a spec(s) of dirt under the screen. + Rep
> 
> It is good to know how to take it apart if necessary in the future.


Thank you. I do think that there are some monitors that have damage or dirt caught in the AG coating which this wont fix. I could tell the dirt was between the two panels because if I pushed on the screen and slid it around some of the dirt would move and some of it would sit still. I'll add this to my post.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xillion*
> 
> Well, it seems the I am not so lucky.. This thing is going straight back tomorrow. Just look at this :
> 
> Jesus Christ, you call this quality control?


the yellow glow in the lower right seems typical of these monitors, even the glow in the other corners. But that bright white light in the upper left is backlight bleed.

*edit* I see the white in the upper right as well.

did you adjust the exposure of the picture to be closer to what you actually see?


----------



## Xillion

This is exactly what I'm seeing sadly.. It's extremely noticeable when scenes turn dark or the colors turn dark. When I give the edge of the monitor a little squeeze in the upper left corner where it bleeds the most, it gets even brighter. I have to return it and hope for a better one.


----------



## Polska

3rd panel, I think I finally have a keeper, dear lord.


----------



## Xillion

Haha, I'm not counting on getting a good one next time either







. It's kinda sad really


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xillion*
> 
> This is exactly what I'm seeing sadly.. It's extremely noticeable when scenes turn dark or the colors turn dark. When I give the edge of the monitor a little squeeze in the upper left corner where it bleeds the most, it gets even brighter. I have to return it and hope for a better one.


If that's representative of what you actually see. That's bad.

Here's mine exposed to what it actually looks like with the brightness @ 25



Ill take a picture of it later tonight when it's dark to see if my electrical tape mod worked.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Monitor #4 arriving tomorrow. Hopefully it'll be a good one. Never been wanting perfection, just a monitor free of big dust specks trapped in the panel. Unfortunately the 3 previous ones all had it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, i'm going in for a 2nd exchange today. If my next one is a lemon I am going to ask them to open the 4th one for me in store.
Click to expand...

Speaking of good luck - I got my perfect monitor









It took a miracle though...

I hope you have the same luck with yours.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> 3rd panel, I think I finally have a keeper, dear lord.


Third time is the charm! Persistence pays off for some, but sadly not everyone. Enjoy that panel, you certainly earned it!


----------



## t1337dude

Edit: Thought I was stuck with a D.O.A, but it turns out I got a perfect monitor after all. I want to elaborate more but I decided it might be better if I didn't publicly celebrate this one yet. I'll just say at the moment, I'm very satisfied. No dust, no dead pixels, and minimal BLB/IPS glow. I wasn't even convinced panels this good were even floating around after getting so many bad ones.


----------



## mrgamer81

I have one on the way, should be here tomorrow, this will be the # 3, and will be the last one.


----------



## Kennedine

I got mine today and at first I was stoked, didnt find any dead pixels or dust..

However at some point something caught my eyes and to great disappointment there is something blackish stuck.

I hope the picture taken is good enough for you too see what it is.

I am unsure if it is dirt or dead pixel(s).



Also does anyone had any success with using this monitor together with windows 10?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> I got mine today and at first I was stoked, didnt find any dead pixels or dust..
> 
> However at some point something caught my eyes and to great disappointment there is something blackish stuck.
> 
> I hope the picture taken is good enough for you too see what it is.
> 
> I am unsure if it is dirt or dead pixel(s).
> 
> 
> 
> Also does anyone had any success with using this monitor together with windows 10?


That looks like dirt to me ...

There is a great post just a few pages back where a guy shows how to clean the dirt, if you care to take that route ...

Here's the link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/1800#post_24172844

...


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> That looks like dirt to me ...
> 
> There is a great post just a few pages back where a guy shows how to clean the dirt, if you care to take that route ...
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/1800#post_24172844
> 
> ...


Thank you I saw that post before receiving my monitor actually - I have been following this thread for a long time









I'm glad for your input and hope others will join in - if it is just dirt I'll gladly open it up and clean it - however I dont want to risk anything if it is an issue I have no chance of fixing myself.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Has anyone had the guts to try and solve the backlight bleeding by himself?
I don't mind getting my hands dirty, if you catch my drift.
Also I successfully flicked 2 dust particles to the side of the screen, where they are not visible anymore


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Thank you I saw that post before receiving my monitor actually - I have been following this thread for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad for your input and hope others will join in - if it is just dirt I'll gladly open it up and clean it - however I dont want to risk anything if it is an issue I have no chance of fixing myself.


My advice would shift your head around the spot and see if the spot appears to shift around. If it does it's probably not dead pixels.

After that I would turn the monitor off and shine a bright light at the spot to see if you can see any physical damage to the screen or ag coating. This can help you make sure that it is in fact debris in the panel.

As for figuring out if its in between the ag coating and the lcd (unfixable without ripping the ag coating completely off and voiding your warranty no doubt) or like mine between the LCD and the backlight which in my case was easily cleaned once I got it apart. You'll probably have to take it apart to find out.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Has anyone had the guts to try and solve the backlight bleeding by himself?
> I don't mind getting my hands dirty, if you catch my drift.
> Also I successfully flicked 2 dust particles to the side of the screen, where they are not visible anymore


I have modified my screen with electrical tape just to see if it lessened the IPS glow. The IPS glow (yellow) does not seem repairable since it's probably just the screen slightly curving from your perspective. IPS glow will appear to shift as you move your head around focusing on the screen.

However if you have WHITE backlight bleed, that may be repairable with electrical tape on the frame.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I have modified my screen with electrical tape just to see if it lessened the IPS glow. The IPS glow (yellow) does not seem repairable since it's probably just the screen slightly curving from your perspective. IPS glow will appear to shift as you move your head around focusing on the screen.
> 
> However if you have WHITE backlight bleed, that may be repairable with electrical tape on the frame.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Thanks! +rep








Since you modified your screen, is it easy to take the front bezel off?
I'm thinking of putting plasti dip on the front bezel so it's not glossy and annoying anymore... good thing about plasti dip is that it peels right off, should that be necessary


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Thanks! +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you modified your screen, is it easy to take the front bezel off?
> I'm thinking of putting plasti dip on the front bezel so it's not glossy and annoying anymore... good thing about plasti dip is that it peels right off, should that be necessary


It was easy once I got the balls to jam a putty knife in between it and the silver retaining frame and twist, you have to do it from the inside which makes it a little more dicey. Be careful and take your time.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> My advice would shift your head around the spot and see if the spot appears to shift around. If it does it's probably not dead pixels.
> 
> After that I would turn the monitor off and shine a bright light at the spot to see if you can see any physical damage to the screen or ag coating. This can help you make sure that it is in fact debris in the panel.
> 
> As for figuring out if its in between the ag coating and the lcd (unfixable without ripping the ag coating completely off and voiding your warranty no doubt) or like mine between the LCD and the backlight which in my case was easily cleaned once I got it apart. You'll probably have to take it apart to find out.


After talking with a friend and showing him the "spot" he is 100% sure it not dead pixels because the shape looks funny, i.e. it is not a squares of any sort.

It doesnt seem that I can move the spot around - haven't tried taking the panel off the stand and or tilting it.

It is in the bottom leftish corner, so I might just ignore it for now and later on try and open it up.


----------



## vohiep84

Just got a June replacement. Appears to have no defects that I can see thus far.

very little blb.








may have won the panel lottery.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> It was easy once I got the balls to jam a putty knife in between it and the silver retaining frame and twist, you have to do it from the inside which makes it a little more dicey. Be careful and take your time.


Does the bezel snap off/on at specific spots along the length of it's sides? If so, how far apart are the snap joints?

Thanks...


----------



## Malinkadink

Got mine today from microcenter, no dead pixels, no dust/dirt except in the lower left corner where i saw what looked like something and just rubbed it towards the edge and now its gone. I do however have some backlight bleed also in the lower left corner, and along the top in some spots though less severe than the corner. Gonna hold on to it and see if it improves over time. I'll still probably end up returning it next month and keep waiting for the Asus PG279Q since this Acer really is atrocious with its glossy bezels and stand.


----------



## mkyeny

So uh...yay, I think finally got a decent one. It only took 10 attempts across 4 retailers since March







(1 from the Acer store, 1 from ShopBLT, 5 from Newegg and 3 from Amazon) I posted the issues I had with the first few on here back in March/April with some pictures and such but since then *all* 10 have had dust spots, and some combination of dead pixels/severe light bleed. Some were close to being acceptable where like the dust was on the edge or I could flick it out of the way and the light bleed didn't really bother me but then there'd be a dead pixel in the center or something. It always ended up being "well I could live with one or two of these problems but not all 3 for so much money".

Anyhow, I got the 10th one today from Amazon and it's an April build with 120hz ulmb. Funny enough the one I had to return before this was from Newegg and a May build with only 100hz ulmb, so who knows what the deal with that is. This did have a fairly big dust spec on it but thankfully I was able to flick it to edge of the screen and out of sight. Not really sure how much I like that as the solution but, so far, it doesn't look like that caused the panel any damage and aside from the dust there were no other issues. Newegg Premier and Amazon Prime really made this whole process a lot easier.

With the Asus PG279Q around the corner I almost just held off for that. Unfortunately, I tried the MG279Q in between all these Acers and the only 2 color presets on it which don't have problems with gamma/over saturation/contrast/etc are "racing" - which locks you out of the sharpness settings and it's default is too low and everything is a bit soft and blurry, and "srgb" which has the same problem and locks you out of everything including brightness. If I could have just changed the sharpness setting I would have the MG279Q right now. Maybe that wont be the case with the PG279Q(it wasn't on the Swift), maybe it will, but I didn't want to wait only to find out it had the same problems.

Anyhow, unless something creeps up during the return period, it looks like 10th time is the charm.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Got mine today from microcenter, no dead pixels, no dust/dirt except in the lower left corner where i saw what looked like something and just rubbed it towards the edge and now its gone. I do however have some backlight bleed also in the lower left corner, and along the top in some spots though less severe than the corner. Gonna hold on to it and see if it improves over time. I'll still probably end up returning it next month and keep waiting for the Asus PG279Q since this Acer really is atrocious with its glossy bezels and stand.


Which Microcenter? Would they let you inspect it before you left the store? How many did they have? I have to drive appx 250mi for a Microcenter but I'm convinced it is the best way to buy one of these panels because of the QC









Looks like the glossy bezel is an easy fix now ... Thanks to Raxus *HERE* it looks to be quite simple to pop off the bezel and mod it with whatever method you prefer ... I'm going to +Rep him again for FINALLY doing this!


----------



## Hawawaa

Got my 2nd acer off amazon and its good!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Which Microcenter? Would they let you inspect it before you left the store? How many did they have? I have to drive appx 250mi for a Microcenter but I'm convinced it is the best way to buy one of these panels because of the QC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the glossy bezel is an easy fix now ... Thanks to Raxus *HERE* it looks to be quite simple to pop off the bezel and mod it with whatever method you prefer ... I'm going to +Rep him again for FINALLY doing this!


Paterson New Jersey, they had 3 units earlier in the week, then 2, now 1, i checked both the ones they had and they are from may so i just took the box in slightly better shape.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Does the bezel snap off/on at specific spots along the length of it's sides? If so, how far apart are the snap joints?
> 
> Thanks...


it has clips around the entire frame. the black square at top, that's the bezel.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Thank you. I do think that there are some monitors that have damage or dirt caught in the AG coating which this wont fix. I could tell the dirt was between the two panels because if I pushed on the screen and slid it around some of the dirt would move and some of it would sit still. I'll add this to my post.


No thank you for even trying this. One question though; were there any manufacturer (void) stickers that needed to be removed to do this? Also are the screws located in each corner of the frame? I wonder if their torque spec can effect BLB at all.

I fortunately have a good panel, but this is great info. Have you considered doing a video on YouTube?


----------



## jk80520

Just got my XB270HU (May 2015 build date) and it's perfect. No dead pixels, almost zero BLB, a bit in the bottom right, but not bad at all and comparable to my U2515h.

However, I how in the hell do I access the damn "Factory Menu" or "Service Menu." I accessed it on accident and now I can't access it again. I searched this whole thread, but it seemed like everyone accessed it at one point and now they can't.

What's the secret combo??!


----------



## Falkentyne

I've asked this so many times.
Yet no one seems to know.
People have been touting the image quality of this monitor, but accessing the service menu is *VERY* important.

There are 100 levels of overdrive in the service menu and it MIGHT be used with gsync and with ULMB!
I know this because on the Asus VG248QE, for those who remember, Tracefree (overdrive) could NOT be changed in Lightboost mode, but if you entered the service menu, you would see a value called "OD Gain" which would default to 0F (15 decimal). This value also would default to the current Tracefree value when not in lightboost mode, but would not completely correspond to it, e.g. it's probably like the old VGA RGB calibrations where you had a "gain" and an "offset" e.g. Tracefree 60 was "OD gain=09", and Tracefree 100--the massively overshoot ugly setting was tracefree 0F. But setting tracefree to 100 and then changing the overdrive gain to 09 was NOT the same as tracefree 60! It looked like tracefree 100 with less inverse overshoot but the overshoot was still there.

Anyway you could use the OD gain setting in lightboost mode to improve the lightboost overdrive even more.

Anyway, as you know, overdrive can not be changed in ULMB mode on the Acer (or the Rog), and the OSD tells you that. And as you also know, Lightboost has its own default overdrive setting that is different from the monitor's own overdrive (I verified this with SoftMCCS and changing the Benq AMA (XL2720Z) setting while in lightboost 3d mode (the OSD is disabled in lightboost), and saw the lightboost default overdrive setting get overridden by AMA high or premium, which both looked massively worse than the lightboost default (which was not an available selection). But the Benq does not have a service menu option for low level overdrive options while the VG248QE does.

So someone needs to unlock the service menu on the Acer and find out how the Overdrive 1-100 setting affects ULMB, since the normal OSD option is 'not available."


----------



## jk80520

Ok, we need to find the answer, I think! Unfortunately, I don't have time to call Acer tomorrow, but maybe I can find time this weekend. How can this monitor be out for so long and no one is interested in accessing it? That's also how you access the RGB color settings right? It was the only way I could change the monitor's color. Does no one care about color accuracy?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Ok, we need to find the answer, I think! Unfortunately, I don't have time to call Acer tomorrow, but maybe I can find time this weekend. How can this monitor be out for so long and no one is interested in accessing it? That's also how you access the RGB color settings right? It was the only way I could change the monitor's color. Does no one care about color accuracy?


You can change RGB values without entering the service menu.... how else did tft central change it and make an icc profile? While i admit the OSD sucks and isn't very clear, i was also a little confused as to how to access the RGB values.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Anyone know if this monitor does stealth firmware updates? I'm on Windows 10 and it now supports ULMB at 120Hz. And it's not just a "hey...we forgot to disable it at 120Hz" issue. If you are at 144Hz (with GSYNC off) and use the monitor OSD to try to enable ULMB, it will actually say "ULMB is only supported at 85Hz, 100Hz, and 120Hz."

However...downside I've noticed since this all happened. There's a ton of ghosting. Whether at 120Hz or 100Hz. It feels almost like OD is set to Extreme now in all cases. I don't remember if this was present before or not though so my judgment may be off. This ghosting is only referring to operation under ULMB On. ULMB Off still functions as usual.

But now, this begs the question. If the reason there was no Nvidia 3D Vision 2 support here was due to 100Hz ULMB limit, as opposed to 120Hz with the ROG Swift, with this new change...is it possible to use some kind of hacked/modified driver to enable 3D Vision? I have a 3D Vision 2 kit. But can't enable anything other than "Generic CRT Mode" due to the monitor drivers saying they don't support Nvidia 3D Vision.


----------



## HyperMatrix

I just got 3D working with this monitor. =D Minor crosstalk, mostly visible at the deep end. I wonder what it'd be capable of with official support...


----------



## HyperMatrix

Wowzers. Ok....so...believe it or not guys...I have my Nvidia 3D Vision 2 kit running at above 90% potential. I'd say close to 95%. And yes. It's working at 1440p.


----------



## yashau

I need to buy one of these but I need to ship internationally and I'm worried of all the qc issues. Is there anyone willing to forward me one after inspection? I'll pay you something for it. Pm if anyone is interested









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Anyone know if this monitor does stealth firmware updates? I'm on Windows 10 and it now supports ULMB at 120Hz. And it's not just a "hey...we forgot to disable it at 120Hz" issue. If you are at 144Hz (with GSYNC off) and use the monitor OSD to try to enable ULMB, it will actually say "ULMB is only supported at 85Hz, 100Hz, and 120Hz."
> 
> However...downside I've noticed since this all happened. There's a ton of ghosting. Whether at 120Hz or 100Hz. It feels almost like OD is set to Extreme now in all cases. I don't remember if this was present before or not though so my judgment may be off. This ghosting is only referring to operation under ULMB On. ULMB Off still functions as usual.
> 
> But now, this begs the question. If the reason there was no Nvidia 3D Vision 2 support here was due to 100Hz ULMB limit, as opposed to 120Hz with the ROG Swift, with this new change...is it possible to use some kind of hacked/modified driver to enable 3D Vision? I have a 3D Vision 2 kit. But can't enable anything other than "Generic CRT Mode" due to the monitor drivers saying they don't support Nvidia 3D Vision.


And that is EXACTLY why we need to be able to access the service menu to change the overdrive settings.


----------



## Malinkadink

Ran a calibration for the monitor and im getting 99% sRGB coverage 6546K color temperature, at 100 cd/m^2. Contrast of 1136:1 which is very good especially in comparison to tft centrals sample, grayscale is good to with an average dE of 0.53 and max of 1.04. Primary and secondary colors however have a more severe deviation especially with Red a maximum 5.24 dE, and an average of 2.62.

My OSD settings:

Brightness: 23
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
RGB: 50, 43, 47


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> it has clips around the entire frame. the black square at top, that's the bezel.


Either I fail to see it or you haven't posted a photo (yet) but did you use electrical tape to 'fix' the backlight bleed? And if so do you have a photo?
Several people including me would find this very helpful


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> I got mine today and at first I was stoked, didnt find any dead pixels or dust..
> 
> However at some point something caught my eyes and to great disappointment there is something blackish stuck.
> 
> I hope the picture taken is good enough for you too see what it is.
> 
> I am unsure if it is dirt or dead pixel(s).
> 
> 
> 
> Also does anyone had any success with using this monitor together with windows 10?


Just to add what I hope is the end of this story for me. I contacted Acer support today, they will take it back for repairs (removing the dust). Free of charge for me, they pay the transport both ways.

It will be 14ish days without the monitor, but I am sure I get the same monitor back, just dust free









So I am feeling happy about this - why risk getting a new monitor which might have dead pixels, bad bleeding or other faults.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Just to add what I hope is the end of this story for me. I contacted Acer support today, they will take it back for repairs (removing the dust). Free of charge for me, they pay the transport both ways.
> 
> It will be 14ish days without the monitor, but I am sure I get the same monitor back, just dust free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am feeling happy about this - why risk getting a new monitor which might have dead pixels, bad bleeding or other faults.


Nice.
can you ask them (very very politely) how to enter the service menu on these things? Tell them you want to access the low level overdrive gain controls for more tweaking of overdrive and for changing overdrive in ULMB, and that you accept and know that doing this may void your warranty.

Explain to them that gamers want access to these settings.

Someone there will fold.

you're going to need to reach someone in their engineering/tech department, though.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Either I fail to see it or you haven't posted a photo (yet) but did you use electrical tape to 'fix' the backlight bleed? And if so do you have a photo?
> Several people including me would find this very helpful


I didn't have any backlight bleed to fix, i was seeing if it would effect the little bit of glow I have. It did not. this is what I did JUST to the lower bezel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJvC8SwczCQ

Some guy doing it to a korean monitor.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Just to add what I hope is the end of this story for me. I contacted Acer support today, they will take it back for repairs (removing the dust). Free of charge for me, they pay the transport both ways.
> 
> It will be 14ish days without the monitor, but I am sure I get the same monitor back, just dust free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am feeling happy about this - why risk getting a new monitor which might have dead pixels, bad bleeding or other faults.


Awesome they insisted I had to pay to ship it to them. 3 reps said the same thing.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Awesome they insisted I had to pay to ship it to them. 3 reps said the same thing.


Where do you live?

I am from Denmark so might be why - we have quite strict laws protecting the customers.


----------



## Xipe

I take other XB270HU today. It has 1 dead pixel.
Then i put off monitor and push the zone of deadpixel with my finger 30-40 times (give soft-mid)
Power on and dead pixel repair. AMAZING.

Try it and comment plz.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> I am from Denmark so might be why - we have quite strict laws protecting the customers.


US


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Wowzers. Ok....so...believe it or not guys...I have my Nvidia 3D Vision 2 kit running at above 90% potential. I'd say close to 95%. And yes. It's working at 1440p.


care to explain how?
@ Malinkadink I take it you're happy with your color settings now?


----------



## Alias

Ordered the XB270HU from Amazon to replace my Catleap 2B OC running at 110hz. Keeping my fingers crossed I get a good unit as some of the feedback from earlier purchasers make me apprehensive!


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pleventi*
> 
> One week later, and I still love my monitor. However, one issue has surfaced: When my computer goes to sleep, the XB270HU will go into a sleep state like any other montior (yellow led, no backlight on, etc). However, every ~1h, it wakes up, puts up the Acer logo on the screen, then goes back to sleep a minute or so later. The computer has remained asleep. This is quite annoying as the machine is in my bedroom.
> 
> One other issue is that sometimes coming out of sleep, any windows I had open on the desktop have been resized to 640x480 and I have to re-expand them. This looks like some issue where windows temporarily loses track of the monitor I have or something like that. Hasn't happened frequently enough yet for me to debug.
> 
> Has anyone had similar issues?


Hey man, have you figured out a solution to the resize problem?
I just got my Asus MG279Q yesterday and I'm having the same problem, every time my monitor goes into stand-by it resizes my windows (even the ones I have minimized, if I close steam and let it run in the background it won't touch steam.) Haven't figured out a solution myself yet









Thanks

Oh, just realized this is the Acer Predator XB270HU owners club thread. Sorry







(I got here from a google search)


----------



## KenjiS

How is the Acer Predator doing so far on the market and such? Anyone come from the PB278Q? Hows the image quality/black level/contrast?

Yeah probubly stupid basic questions... just mulling if i want to get it or the RoG Swift or stick with the PB278Q for a while longer


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Just got my XB270HU (May 2015 build date) and it's perfect. No dead pixels, almost zero BLB, a bit in the bottom right, but not bad at all and comparable to my U2515h.
> 
> However, I how in the hell do I access the damn "Factory Menu" or "Service Menu." I accessed it on accident and now I can't access it again. I searched this whole thread, but it seemed like everyone accessed it at one point and now they can't.
> 
> What's the secret combo??!


I'm glad perfect monitors are more commonly surfacing. I had to endure 4 bad ones before getting my good one. But it's here. And it feels unreal









For those waiting on the Asus...have fun playing lottery #2


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Anyone know if this monitor does stealth firmware updates? I'm on Windows 10 and it now supports ULMB at 120Hz. And it's not just a "hey...we forgot to disable it at 120Hz" issue. If you are at 144Hz (with GSYNC off) and use the monitor OSD to try to enable ULMB, it will actually say "ULMB is only supported at 85Hz, 100Hz, and 120Hz."
> 
> However...downside I've noticed since this all happened. There's a ton of ghosting. Whether at 120Hz or 100Hz. It feels almost like OD is set to Extreme now in all cases. I don't remember if this was present before or not though so my judgment may be off. This ghosting is only referring to operation under ULMB On. ULMB Off still functions as usual.
> 
> But now, this begs the question. If the reason there was no Nvidia 3D Vision 2 support here was due to 100Hz ULMB limit, as opposed to 120Hz with the ROG Swift, with this new change...is it possible to use some kind of hacked/modified driver to enable 3D Vision? I have a 3D Vision 2 kit. But can't enable anything other than "Generic CRT Mode" due to the monitor drivers saying they don't support Nvidia 3D Vision.


Wait what?!?!

Upgrading to Windows 10 gave you some sort of stealth firmware upgrade? Before this, that popup message said "supported at 85Hz and 100Hz" but now it gives you all 3 values? Does DisplayPort have some sort firmware update feature that windows update can utilize or something?


----------



## booserbob

Just got my Acer XB270HU in today! However! I have a problem/glitch with ULMB. First of all, everybody is claiming that the ULMB only works on85 hz and 100hz, But when I tried to set it on (while at 144hz) it said that its only available at 85, 100, and 120hz! Just though I would mention that, however it is NOT my problem!

My problem is that when I try to turn on ULMB (Tried it on 85hz, 100hz and 120hz, with G-Sync disabled) the brightness of the TV does go dim or bright, as if to indicate that its working, but ULMB is definitly not enabled. There is virtually zero change and I still can not read text on a moving window etc. It just does not work!

Next up! And this is the strange part. When I chose to turn ULMB on, the screen goes bright, and when I turn it off the screen goes dark. It definitely should be the other way around. And I have checked, re-checked double checked and triple checked... There is no mistake, when its on, its bright. when its off, its dark.

I even checked the Info panel on the menu and it re-confirms that ULMB is on (or off) but the screen brightness is opposite to what it should be. And the biggest concern of all is obviously that on either mode, ULMB does NOT work.

Think I just got a model with bugged software? Its otherwise a perfect model. No dead pixels, very low bleed and good colour. Any ideas? Anybody have anything similar to this?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Wait what?!?!
> 
> Upgrading to Windows 10 gave you some sort of stealth firmware upgrade? Before this, that popup message said "supported at 85Hz and 100Hz" but now it gives you all 3 values? Does DisplayPort have some sort firmware update feature that windows update can utilize or something?


I can't be entirely positive as I did RMA my monitor 3 times the first month I got it. I don't remember if I tested ULMB modes on the last one I received right when it arrived. I only noticed this happening when Windows 10 update installed (the now pulled) Nvidia 353.50 drivers, which force-installed the 3D Vision Drivers as well which led to me being curious and playing around. At first I thought it was a bug as I was able to keep ULMB on with DSR at 120Hz in Deus Ex when I selected the refresh rate within the game. But then after playing around some more and seeing the OSD actually mention support for 120Hz ULMB...I'm not sure if there was some form of stealth EDID/Firmware update, or if the 3rd RMA I got was from some new batch with a new firmware that had the support enabled from the start, without me being aware of it.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booserbob*
> 
> Just got my Acer XB270HU in today! However! I have a problem/glitch with ULMB. First of all, everybody is claiming that the ULMB only works on85 hz and 100hz, But when I tried to set it on (while at 144hz) it said that its only available at 85, 100, and 120hz! Just though I would mention that, however it is NOT my problem!
> 
> My problem is that when I try to turn on ULMB (Tried it on 85hz, 100hz and 120hz, with G-Sync disabled) the brightness of the TV does go dim or bright, as if to indicate that its working, but ULMB is definitly not enabled. There is virtually zero change and I still can not read text on a moving window etc. It just does not work!
> 
> Next up! And this is the strange part. When I chose to turn ULMB on, the screen goes bright, and when I turn it off the screen goes dark. It definitely should be the other way around. And I have checked, re-checked double checked and triple checked... There is no mistake, when its on, its bright. when its off, its dark.
> 
> I even checked the Info panel on the menu and it re-confirms that ULMB is on (or off) but the screen brightness is opposite to what it should be. And the biggest concern of all is obviously that on either mode, ULMB does NOT work.
> 
> Think I just got a model with bugged software? Its otherwise a perfect model. No dead pixels, very low bleed and good colour. Any ideas? Anybody have anything similar to this?


I had that problem (ULMB seemingly not working) with the 353.50 set of drivers. I don't know if it's driver related or not. But after reinstalled 353.30, it's working again.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I can't be entirely positive as I did RMA my monitor 3 times the first month I got it. I don't remember if I tested ULMB modes on the last one I received right when it arrived. I only noticed this happening when Windows 10 update installed (the now pulled) Nvidia 353.50 drivers, which force-installed the 3D Vision Drivers as well which led to me being curious and playing around. At first I thought it was a bug as I was able to keep ULMB on with DSR at 120Hz in Deus Ex when I selected the refresh rate within the game. But then after playing around some more and seeing the OSD actually mention support for 120Hz ULMB...I'm not sure if there was some form of stealth EDID/Firmware update, or if the 3rd RMA I got was from some new batch with a new firmware that had the support enabled from the start, without me being aware of it.


Is the manufacturing month different?


----------



## booserbob

353.50 set of drivers? Sorry to sound like a noob, but what is that and where can I download it?.. Is it drivers for GPU or the TV or Windows 10? Sorry for my ignorance!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I'm glad perfect monitors are more commonly surfacing. I had to endure 4 bad ones before getting my good one. But it's here. And it feels unreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those waiting on the Asus...have fun playing lottery #2


Lol, glad that you finally have a good one! Persistence pays off for some. That is essentially how many of us have felt from day one, why wait even longer?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> No thank you for even trying this. One question though; were there any manufacturer (void) stickers that needed to be removed to do this? Also are the screws located in each corner of the frame? I wonder if their torque spec can effect BLB at all.
> 
> I fortunately have a good panel, but this is great info. Have you considered doing a video on YouTube?


I did not notice anything that would void the warranty. I could've tried doing a video on youtube with my phone, I don't have any decent video equipment. For now my monitor is back together and working fine. If I tear it apart again I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why we need to be able to access the service menu to change the overdrive settings.


I've tried to get it out of them ..... "crickets" is what I get.

SS


----------



## Wozzathelad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booserbob*
> 
> 353.50 set of drivers? Sorry to sound like a noob, but what is that and where can I download it?.. Is it drivers for GPU or the TV or Windows 10? Sorry for my ignorance!


GPU drivers. In this case Nvidia. The 353.50 drivers he mentioned have been pulled. The list of drivers in release date order can be found here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-categories/videocards-nvidia-geforce-vista-%7C-7.html


----------



## Shermanderland

Was so excited to get mine in the mail today, unfortunately I lost and got what appears to be 6-7 dead pixels with assorted dust behind the panel. Frustrating that it's really insignificant but it's going back.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

This is crazy, I really wanted this monitor but now I'm not sure if I want to deal with exchanging them 10 times like one other user had to.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> This is crazy, I really wanted this monitor but now I'm not sure if I want to deal with exchanging them 10 times like one other user had to.


chances are newer versions of it wont be as bad, but if I were shopping for a monitor now I'd wait to see asus' offering.


----------



## Frostfire2k

Should i return this one? I'm new to ips panels, is this considered bad? There are also a couple of very small stuck pixels.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostfire2k*
> 
> Should i return this one? I'm new to ips panels, is this considered bad? There are also a couple of very small stuck pixels.


Is that with default brightness?


----------



## Frostfire2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Is that with default brightness?


no i turned it to the recommended 24 brightness


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> care to explain how?
> @ Malinkadink I take it you're happy with your color settings now?


Magic! Actually it's not difficult. But there are a couple thing I need to try and figure out before giving out details. For example, I could play Crysis 3 (and did for an hour) with Nvidia 3D Vision on. Everything worked exactly as expected, keeping in mind pixel response times on this panel of course. I also looked at some 3d pictures, and watched some 3d movies. But there are a few quirks I need to figure out first. One main one being why my monitor seems to burn an image of the content that was being played on the screen, even after out of the game . It fades gradually (3-5 minutes) but it's still odd...and I did enter panic mode, thinking I ruined my unit. Haha.

I'll see what else I can figure out with it later tonight.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostfire2k*
> 
> Should i return this one? I'm new to ips panels, is this considered bad? There are also a couple of very small stuck pixels.


Are YOU unhappy with it. My opinion should mean ZERO in yer eye. Mine has something similar in the lower right BUT I don't view it in the bat cave normally so ANY bleed flaw that may be present doesn't affect me which .................................... is all I care aboot.

SS


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostfire2k*
> 
> Should i return this one? I'm new to ips panels, is this considered bad? There are also a couple of very small stuck pixels.


clearly an overexposed phone picture

heres mine with default phone settings,



and here's mine with the exposure adjusted to reflect how it looks to the eye.



do not go by your over exposed phone pictures.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Is that with default brightness?


it isnt but its with a seriously overexposed shot


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> clearly an overexposed phone picture
> 
> heres mine with default phone settings,
> 
> 
> 
> and here's mine with the exposure adjusted to reflect how it looks to the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> do not go by your over exposed phone pictures.


This dude KNOWs his poop!









SS


----------



## Frostfire2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> clearly an overexposed phone picture
> 
> heres mine with default phone settings,
> 
> 
> 
> and here's mine with the exposure adjusted to reflect how it looks to the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> do not go by your over exposed phone pictures.


Hey bud, i went ahead and adjusted my phone to represent how it looks in my eye. My camera phone has manual exposure options built in. This is what it really looks like to me. Should i RMA it? I'm thinking more of how i spent all this money and how, if this isn't normal, i should replace it. I'm not going by if i can tolerate it or not, i might come across a situation where i cant. Nevertheless, i want to get a good panel.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostfire2k*
> 
> Hey bud, i went ahead and adjusted my phone to represent how it looks in my eye. My camera phone has manual exposure options built in. This is what it really looks like to me. Should i RMA it? I'm thinking more of how i spent all this money and how, if this isn't normal, i should replace it. I'm not going by if i can tolerate it or not, i might come across a situation where i cant. Nevertheless, i want to get a good panel.


That's completely fine IMO.

The odds of getting a panel that is completely free of annoying dead pixels and dust requires a bit of luck. Then factor in the luck required to get a monitor that has better BLB and IPS glow (as opposed to worse or even a D.O.A. like I've received)...then you might realize it's probably not worth sending it back.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostfire2k*
> 
> Hey bud, i went ahead and adjusted my phone to represent how it looks in my eye. My camera phone has manual exposure options built in. This is what it really looks like to me. Should i RMA it? I'm thinking more of how i spent all this money and how, if this isn't normal, i should replace it. I'm not going by if i can tolerate it or not, i might come across a situation where i cant. Nevertheless, i want to get a good panel.


I don't know about you, but the dead pixels would drive me crazy knowing they are there. How many are there and where are the located? I would base an RMA or return decision on that more than the perceived BLB if I were you.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostfire2k*
> 
> Hey bud, i went ahead and adjusted my phone to represent how it looks in my eye. My camera phone has manual exposure options built in. This is what it really looks like to me. Should i RMA it? I'm thinking more of how i spent all this money and how, if this isn't normal, i should replace it. I'm not going by if i can tolerate it or not, i might come across a situation where i cant. Nevertheless, i want to get a good panel.


do not rma that. its solid for this display


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> do not rma that. its solid for this display


I would say it really depends on the dead pixels though..

And again like you said it is all about what is acceptable to the eye of the beholder.. Personally I would say just 1 dead pixel and it was going back.
Maybe I can accept it, but what if I want to sell it later on and the potential buyers cannot?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> I would say it really depends on the dead pixels though..
> 
> And again like you said it is all about what is acceptable to the eye of the beholder.. Personally I would say just 1 dead pixel and it was going back.
> Maybe I can accept it, but what if I want to sell it later on and the potential buyers cannot?


If it has dead pixels, that's another story. up to you if you want to send it back.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I've tried to get it out of them ..... "crickets" is what I get.
> 
> SS


Well, I got the combo out of them after being on phone for an hour and twenty minutes, but they made me promise to not tell anyone. The trick is to ask for high-level tech support people, and get transferred away from the guys in India as quick as you can. I'm a man of my word, and the tech support lady was really helpful so I'm not breaking my promise. It's actually a pretty complicated sequence of buttons. If you have questions about what's in the menu, let me know. However, I don't think it is as useful as you guys think it is.


----------



## crux2005

Hey!

Got my Acer XB270HU two days ago. Yesterday I was looking closer on how bad the back-light bleeding is. Meanwhile I found some "dead Pixels". After taking Pictures with my Samsung S4 Mini I realized it's dirt and 1 red dead Pixel. Is dust an RMA reason? Thanks.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Well, I got the combo out of them after being on phone for an hour and twenty minutes, *but they made me promise to not tell anyone*. The trick is to ask for high-level tech support people, and get transferred away from the guys in India as quick as you can. I'm a man of my word, and the tech support lady was really helpful so I'm not breaking my promise. It's actually a pretty complicated sequence of buttons. If you have questions about what's in the menu, let me know. However, I don't think it is as useful as you guys think it is.


Really? So you made a promise to a complete stranger over the phone who you'll most likely never meet or speak to again, instead of helping the folks here who would like to access the service menu themselves to play around with the overdrive setting? Cool


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Really? So you made a promise to a complete stranger over the phone who you'll most likely never meet or speak to again, instead of helping the folks here who would like to access the service menu themselves to play around with the overdrive setting? Cool


You're also a complete stranger. The only difference between you and her is that I never gave you my word. You're more than welcome to call and find out the combination for yourself as well. It involves pressing individual keys in a 7 key sequence. You're not getting the combo from me, though. I thought it'd be nice for you guys to know that 1. There is a valid combination, 2. The OD settings aren't as useful as you think (though it does go up 255, hello coronas). I haven't tested it as I wasn't trying to get the combo for OD settings, anyway, and 3. Acer will give you the codes if you ask the right questions and have a valid reason. For me, it was to access the color settings in the default color profiles.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> You're also a complete stranger. The only difference between you and her is that I never gave you my word. You're more than welcome to call and find out the combination for yourself as well. It involves pressing individual keys in a 7 key sequence. You're not getting the combo from me, though. I thought it'd be nice for you guys to know that 1. There is a valid combination, 2. The OD settings aren't as useful as you think (though it does go up 255, hello coronas). I haven't tested it as I wasn't trying to get the combo for OD settings, anyway, and 3. Acer will give you the codes if you ask the right questions and have a valid reason. For me, it was to access the color settings in the default color profiles.


Got any pictures of it? Maybe if people see what is in there it won't be as intriguing.

For now the service menu of this monitor is like the contents of the briefcase in Pulp Fiction...


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Got any pictures of it? Maybe if people see what is in there it won't be as intriguing.
> 
> For now the service menu of this monitor is like the contents of the briefcase in Pulp Fiction...


http://imgur.com/ptw9oPj

There are other pictures of it out on the internet, too. It's limited. The only thing that's interesting is the OD setting which goes up to 255. I'm not sure what the negative implications of turning that up are. Consequently, I'm not going to mess with it. I figure there must be a reason why they made the combination so difficult and didn't want it known. I'd hate to leak it, have a bunch of people mess up their monitors, return them, and cause that lady to lose her job. She spent about 45 minutes jumping through hoops to get it.

I told people the steps to get the sequence, so if it's that important and they want that responsibility, go for it.

EDIT: Just messed with the OD settings in the non-factory OSD. Changing it to extreme changes the factory menu to 255, so it seems like you have semi-control over OD without accessing the factory menu. You just can't change it to numbers between 0-255, it's only 0-100-255 that can be changed through the non-factory OSD.

With that said, I have no idea why they would want to keep this such a secret? Is the burn-in feature monitor breaking or something?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> http://imgur.com/ptw9oPj
> 
> There are other pictures of it out on the internet, too. It's limited. The only thing that's interesting is the OD setting which goes up to 255. I'm not sure what the negative implications of turning that up are. Consequently, I'm not going to mess with it. I figure there must be a reason why they made the combination so difficult and didn't want it known. I'd hate to leak it, have a bunch of people mess up their monitors, return them, and cause that lady to lose her job. She spent about 45 minutes jumping through hoops to get it.
> 
> I told people the steps to get the sequence, so if it's that important and they want that responsibility, go for it.
> 
> EDIT: Just messed with the OD settings in the non-factory OSD. Changing it to extreme changes the factory menu to 255, so it seems like you have semi-control over OD without accessing the factory menu. You just can't change it to numbers between 0-255, it's only 0-100-255 that can be changed through the non-factory OSD.
> 
> With that said, I have no idea why they would want to keep this such a secret? Is the burn-in feature monitor breaking or something?


Interesting.

It seems that this overdrive is -directly- linked to the OSD value.
Asus handled this differently.

Their service menu option was a "overdrive gain" setting, which while it DID change based on the tracefree value (if you changed tracefree to 00, 20, 40, 60, 80, or 100, it would change OD gain to 00, 03, 06, 09, 0C (12 decimal) 0F (15 decimal).
But this was a "gain" and not DIRECTLY linked to tracefree. If you changed the overdrive gain, it did NOT change the tracefree value. SO if you set tracefree to 100 (hello coronas!) and then lowered OD gain to 0C, you would still have massive coronas, unlike tracefree 80.

You could use this trick to change and improve lightboost level overdrive quality drastically on the VG248QE And the VG278H.

*edit*
I think I know now what overdrive GAIN means in the Asus VG248/VG278H service menu.
In color terms, Gain adjusts the bright parts of the image, similar to contrast, while Offset adjusts the dark part of an image, similar to brightness.
Asus Tracefree adjusts BOTH the light and dark tones at the same time (gain and offset) together, which is why changing the Tracefree setting also changes the OD gain setting.
But the service menu option "overdrive gain (OD gain) only adjusts the gain, while leaving the offset alone, so changing overdrive gain does NOT change the OSD tracefree value. Which sort of makes sense...adjusting the overdrive gain adjusts the overdrive effect on light backgrounds, and in Lightboost mode, the performance on dark backgrounds is already extremely good, while the ghosting effect you see is usually on light backgrounds, and that can be improved further with the overdrive gain setting.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> If it has dead pixels, that's another story. up to you if you want to send it back.


Maybe I am confusing posts, but I think he said he also had dead or stuck pixels.

Regarding the glow I completely agree with you, it's not bad in any way!


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostfire2k*
> 
> Hey bud, i went ahead and adjusted my phone to represent how it looks in my eye. My camera phone has manual exposure options built in. This is what it really looks like to me. Should i RMA it? I'm thinking more of how i spent all this money and how, if this isn't normal, i should replace it. I'm not going by if i can tolerate it or not, i might come across a situation where i cant. Nevertheless, i want to get a good panel.


If that's how it looks to your eye and shows up in dark scenes or a black themed desktop ...
NO WAY I'd accept that for an $800 monitor, dead pixels or not








Raxus's looks much more acceptable but it's tough to confirm with still shots.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Well, I got the combo out of them after being on phone for an hour and twenty minutes, but they made me promise to not tell anyone. The trick is to ask for high-level tech support people, and get transferred away from the guys in India as quick as you can. I'm a man of my word, and the tech support lady was really helpful so I'm not breaking my promise. It's actually a pretty complicated sequence of buttons. If you have questions about what's in the menu, let me know. However, I don't think it is as useful as you guys think it is.


Welcome to OCN ... you've been very helpful


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Welcome to OCN ... you've been very helpful


Yeah extremely :


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> If that's how it looks to your eye and shows up in dark scenes or a black themed desktop ...
> NO WAY I'd accept that for an $800 monitor, dead pixels or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raxus's looks much more acceptable but it's tough to confirm with still shots.
> Welcome to OCN ... you've been very helpful


Thanks! I thought that information would be useful for you guys, but maybe I should have just let you all continue to squander. Cheers!

There are people that go find answers and there are people that want information spoon fed no matter what.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> If that's how it looks to your eye and shows up in dark scenes or a black themed desktop ...
> NO WAY I'd accept that for an $800 monitor, dead pixels or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raxus's looks much more acceptable but it's tough to confirm with still shots.
> Welcome to OCN ... you've been very helpful


That looks like it's all IPS glow, if he moves the camera to the right it'll probably shift. I have yet to see one of these monitors without it to some degree. Basically if you can't live with that yellow tinge in the corners (Especially the lower right) I wouldn't buy this monitor.


----------



## Frostfire2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> That looks like it's all IPS glow, if he moves the camera to the right it'll probably shift. I have yet to see one of these monitors without it to some degree. Basically if you can't live with that yellow tinge in the corners (Especially the lower right) I wouldn't buy this monitor.


Well based on the picture you posted with yours, it didn't look nearly as bad. What i'm trying to say is mine is likely a bit more extreme than yours. With my monitor, the "glow" is so intense that it almost gives the impression that those areas of my monitor are being hit with direct sunlight. It truly is a "glow" as it doesn't even give off the impression until you really analyze it. It's not so overpowering that i can see a bright yellow light, but when im looking at darker tints i can tell something isnt right.

I can tell you know what you're talking about though, as i think every monitor has this. Acer clearly goes by the philosophy of "the customers return what they don't like" rather than going with a six sigma or class 1 quality control procedure. In other words, they openly expect people to return monitors and likely included that into their bottom line, so i don't feel bad about returning it. Heck, ill return 5 if thats what it takes to get the desirable experience. And from what i can gather from this long thread is that mine is crossing the intolerable threshold, but not nearly as much as some people with specs of dirt and clusters of dead pixels.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostfire2k*
> 
> Well based on the picture you posted with yours, it didn't look nearly as bad. What i'm trying to say is mine is likely a bit more extreme than yours. With my monitor, the "glow" is so intense that it almost gives the impression that those areas of my monitor are being hit with direct sunlight. It truly is a "glow" as it doesn't even give off the impression until you really analyze it. It's not so overpowering that i can see a bright yellow light, but when im looking at darker tints i can tell something isnt right.
> 
> I can tell you know what you're talking about though, as i think every monitor has this. Acer clearly goes by the philosophy of "the customers return what they don't like" rather than going with a six sigma or class 1 quality control procedure. In other words, they openly expect people to return monitors and likely included that into their bottom line, so i don't feel bad about returning it. Heck, ill return 5 if thats what it takes to get the desirable experience. And from what i can gather from this long thread is that mine is crossing the intolerable threshold, but not nearly as much as some people with specs of dirt and clusters of dead pixels.


If it shifts/diminishes/disappears when you move your head, it's glow. And based on the angle and distance you took that picture, it looks to me it could easily be glow.

I'm going to say that you're likely to be disappointed if you continue to play the lottery expecting a significantly better monitor in terms of IPS glow. But who knows


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> That looks like it's all IPS glow, if he moves the camera to the right it'll probably shift. I have yet to see one of these monitors without it to some degree. Basically if you can't live with that yellow tinge in the corners (Especially the lower right) I wouldn't buy this monitor.


Real IPS glow can be a subjective / individual observation and "can" even be different amongst people in the same room. And it becomes doubly hard to differentiate with camera still shots over the net! I know exactly what Frostfire2k is describing (sunlight effects) and that much glow (possible BLB?) is unacceptable for me and sounds like for Frostfire2k also. Again it is a still camera shot but TFT's BLB/glow (below) looks more like yours and is what I'd have to have at the minimum for an $800 monitor. I know they are out there as trusted OCN members have posted (pics) described them. Funny thing is we could be seeing the very shot (pic) below differently











I have not had hands on experience with the XB but have owned and setup many QNIX's and Catleaps and to be honest for me the IPS glow has always presented as a silver-ish/white-ish glow that moves with different angles described above and cannot be fixed. But that awful yellowish tint I associate with BLB because I've been able to fix it with frame straightening making it 75% better or in many cases 100% better eliminating it entirely. AND I've had several IPS (and variants) panels that have had No BLB and almost No Glow. Matter of fact many people I've had in front of my screens with "minor" IPS glow wouldn't even recognize it if I didn't point it out to them! That's my 10 cents worth and unless we all can get in the same room with the same panel, opinions will vary widely









I still stand by my previous comments associated with my experience with BLB (+repair) and IPS glow and the many pictures I've taken trying to illustrate such comparing with others over the past 2 years since the overclockable IPS panel craze began


----------



## Garrett1974NL

TomcatV did you also use electrical tape when fixing backlight bleed?
I am curious if that would help with this particular model.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> TomcatV did you also use electrical tape when fixing backlight bleed?
> I am curious if that would help with this particular model.


Initially yes and the results were variable







... Then Lawson noticed his internal frame (QNIX) was bowed and showed everyone how simple of a fix it was with very reliable (excellent) results ... some info *HERE* ... so with regards to the Predator it seems Raxus had some mixed results with tape and I'm hopeful that there is an internal frame of sorts in the Predator that could be worked on for more reliable/improvement of BLB ... time will tell as more and more users get comfortable disassembling their $800 monitor ... it took quite awhile with the cheapo QNIX's


----------



## contay

Guys. I have once in a while some weird horizontal lines blinking. It might be driver issue, but I would like to try some better dp-cable. Would this work? https://www.hama.com/00078442/hama-displayport-cable-gold-plated-double-shielded-180-m

I mean it is really hard to get anything better than deltaco cables here in Finland and I would rather buy one from local store than wait two weeks from Amazon.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Real IPS glow can be a subjective / individual observation and "can" even be different amongst people in the same room. And it becomes doubly hard to differentiate with camera still shots over the net! I know exactly what Frostfire2k is describing (sunlight effects) and that much glow (possible BLB?) is unacceptable for me and sounds like for Frostfire2k also. Again it is a still camera shot but TFT's BLB/glow (below) looks more like yours and is what I'd have to have at the minimum for an $800 monitor. I know they are out there as trusted OCN members have posted (pics) described them. Funny thing is we could be seeing the very shot (pic) below differently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had hands on experience with the XB but have owned and setup many QNIX's and Catleaps and to be honest for me the IPS glow has always presented as a silver-ish/white-ish glow that moves with different angles described above and cannot be fixed. But that awful yellowish tint I associate with BLB because I've been able to fix it with frame straightening making it 75% better or in many cases 100% better eliminating it entirely. AND I've had several IPS (and variants) panels that have had No BLB and almost No Glow. Matter of fact many people I've had in front of my screens with "minor" IPS glow wouldn't even recognize it if I didn't point it out to them! That's my 10 cents worth and unless we all can get in the same room with the same panel, opinions will vary widely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still stand by my previous comments associated with my experience with BLB (+repair) and IPS glow and the many pictures I've taken trying to illustrate such comparing with others over the past 2 years since the overclockable IPS panel craze began


The point I'm trying to make in my post is that if he can't accept those levels of IPS Glow, then he probably shouldn't bother with this monitor. I've closely inspected and gone through 5 XB270HU's - none of them had significantly better IPS glow or BLB than what's displayed in that Froesfire's picture (which probably still could use better exposure settings).

The reality is that if you having high standards regarding black levels, you shouldn't even be looking at gaming monitors in the first place. As for the picture you posted regarding your standards, I'm pretty sure that if the exposure settings were identical, it'd likely look exactly the same as Frostfire's (if not very very similar). It's pretty clear to me that his picture is simply over-exposed compared to the picture you posted. The exposure settings aren't even remotely similar to what TFT was using. I think if TFT Central had their picture taken with his camera, their IPS glow would be equal or worse. With Frostfire's exposure settings, his monitor looks more blue than black, he should've just taken a screencap of a vdeo.

Another thing I want to mention is that between the 5 monitors I've experienced, the brightness settings varied. It distinctly stuck out to me when switching from one XB270HU to another in the same day that the default brightness was noticeably brighter than the other. On my current XB270HU, for example, 18 brightness is as high as I can go before blaring out my eyes. On my previous XB270HU, I had the brightness at 25. So essentially, I'm sure a lot of people have their brightness higher than other people's, without realizing, giving them worse black levels at the same settings.

Of course, I don't want to say it's impossible to get a monitor that looks significantly better, it's just the odds are fairly low of getting a monitor that has the least IPS glow as well as no dust or dead pixels. As someone who has already wasted a lot of time exchanging this monitor, I'm just trying to prevent someone from exchanging theirs fruitlessly.


----------



## Rikuo

These panels must be poorly sealed or something...

Saw a small black dot, thought it was a bit of dust/dirt went to wipe it off..

It starts moving..

So there's a tiny bug crawling around in my screen, Behind the AG coating or w/e.

>_>


----------



## vladz

^

Wow its better than 3D


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> These panels must be poorly sealed or something...
> 
> Saw a small black dot, thought it was a bit of dust/dirt went to wipe it off..
> 
> It starts moving..
> 
> So there's a tiny bug crawling around in my screen, Behind the AG coating or w/e.
> 
> >_>


Oh no...









I really don't like the look of that.


----------



## BadSeed27

Hey guys, check out my recent video review of this monitor. Even includes a little shout out to this thread!

https://youtu.be/M45wyvRmfnU

Cheers!


----------



## Luck100

Just ordered one of these bad boys. Does this monitor come with a suitable displayport cable? Or do I need to run out and buy one? I seem to recall people having issues with DP cables that aren't good enough for the bandwidth of 144 Hz WQHD.


----------



## BadSeed27

I bought a new cable and I think most would advise you to do the same. You wouldnt want your Ferrari riding on a donut.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadSeed27*
> 
> I bought a new cable and I think most would advise you to do the same. You wouldnt want your Ferrari riding on a donut.


Did you have any problems with the included cable?


----------



## BadSeed27

No, never gave it a shot. Too many users reported issues. I figured if I was already shelling out this much money, what was $12 more?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> These panels must be poorly sealed or something...
> 
> Saw a small black dot, thought it was a bit of dust/dirt went to wipe it off..
> 
> It starts moving..
> 
> So there's a tiny bug crawling around in my screen, Behind the AG coating or w/e.
> 
> >_>


That would be a thunderfly and hes hanging out between the LCD and the backlight. They commonly get trapped behind panels especially laptops. DO NOT SMOOSH it, it'll get stuck there. I've read to turn the monitor off and shine a lamp on the lower bezel to draw it to the bottom so if dies it'll be out of the way.


----------



## Z0eff

Using the included cable as I type this. No problems so far.


----------



## KingsPT

I received mine today, no dead/stuck pixels or dirt trapped between the panel and the coating, at least what I could see.



Regarding the glow, is not the most perfect panel, but I've seen much worse. In the picture is more highlighted, in person is less notable.

http://postimage.org/


----------



## Shermanderland

Is it worth it to keep sending these back to amazon? I received my 2nd monitor today and it was much better than the first, but still had 1 dead pixel and a tiny smidge of dirt both close to the edge of the screen. By replacing these am I just getting the defective units other people have sent back or are the ones in the Amazon warehouse fresh units and I'm just unlucky?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shermanderland*
> 
> Is it worth it to keep sending these back to amazon? I received my 2nd monitor today and it was much better than the first, but still had 1 dead pixel and a tiny smidge of dirt both close to the edge of the screen. By replacing these am I just getting the defective units other people have sent back or are the ones in the Amazon warehouse fresh units and I'm just unlucky?


1 dead pixel and a tiny bit of dirt is clearly acceptable to Acer, otherwise it would've never made it to you. You can find panels with no dirt and no dead pixels, but you'll have to do the leg work to shuffle through them. It's up to you if it's worth your time.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingsPT*
> 
> I received mine today, no dead/stuck pixels or dirt trapped between the panel and the coating, at least what I could see.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the glow, is not the most perfect panel, but I've seen much worse. In the picture is more highlighted, in person is less notable.
> 
> http://postimage.org/


If you adjust your phone cameras exposure you can get it to look much closer to what it actually looks like.


----------



## s1rrah

A bit back I read in this thread or the other one that certain users were getting long pauses when ALT-TABing out of and back to games; I'm seeing this too with the very latest Nvidia drivers but didn't see it with the previous ones (which I don't know the version number for).

Has anyone that was having these ALT-TAB issues noted the latest Nvidia drivers that won't cause this? I'm thinking of wanting to roll back to an earlier one.

Everything still works fine but whenever changing in game video settings and when ALT-TABing, it's like the driver hands for a few seconds until things get "re synced" or something.

Thanks for any info.

.joel


----------



## stryker7314

Just got this monitor, nothing short of amazing!!! Haven't been this satisfied with a monitor since I could remember! I sold my swift, couldn't stand the tn after a while.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> A bit back I read in this thread or the other one that certain users were getting long pauses when ALT-TABing out of and back to games; I'm seeing this too with the very latest Nvidia drivers but didn't see it with the previous ones (which I don't know the version number for).
> 
> Has anyone that was having these ALT-TAB issues noted the latest Nvidia drivers that won't cause this? I'm thinking of wanting to roll back to an earlier one.
> 
> Everything still works fine but whenever changing in game video settings and when ALT-TABing, it's like the driver hands for a few seconds until things get "re synced" or something.
> 
> Thanks for any info.
> 
> .joel


It's probably just switching refresh rates.


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> I bought a new cable and I think most would advise you to do the same. You wouldnt want your Ferrari riding on a donut.


Can you share what cable did you bought? Pls do you think accell or cable matters is good?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> It's probably just switching refresh rates.


No ... definitely a problem with the 353.30 driver (the one that is listed as the official "latest" release when searching via Nvidia's main drivers page.

Oddly, they have released a "hotfix" driver with the version 353.38, which, according to information on the Nvidia site specifically addresses the long pauses when using Alt Tab to leave a game momentarily and then using Alt Tab to go back.

Here's the link to the hotfix page: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3694/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-353.38

According to their release notes:

Quote:


> _This is a GeForce Hot Fix driver, version 353.38 that addresses the following issues:
> 
> _
> 
> Chrome Crashes/Freezes/TDRs
> Delays when starting or switching apps & games with GSYNC enabled


In fact, there is also a *353.49* "hotfix" driver that includes the changes made in *.38* but also fixes a problem that was causing Sony Vegas to occasionally crash (another thing I've recently seen and before installing the .49 hotfix.

Here's the page for the 353.49 hotfix: *353.49*

This driver completely solved the long pause problem for me. Now it's the same as it always was, just about instantaneous.


----------



## hamzta09

Can some of you with the monitor, boot up a game that has Nighttime Cycle and take some Photos (as your eyes see it) at head position/distance?

Like GTA 5 out in middle of nowhere or ARK @ Night or some other game.

Threw an order on it anyway we'll see if it arrives Friday, if its horribad i'll return it and never go back to IPS until they fix headon Glow.


----------



## Luck100

Got mine last night (after waiting over a month for stock). So far:

1. 144 Hz + GSync is amaaaaazing.
2. Working great with 970 SLI - I thought some people had issues with SLI + GSync?
3. The included DP cable works with no issues. It is a bit shorter than I would like.
4. IPS glow (especially in the lower right corner) is a bit worse than my Dell 2713HM. But probably not a deal-breaker.
5. No dead pixels that I can spot.
6. One really horrible dirt smudge, not far from screen center. Can't budge it by tapping.

If I could just eliminate that dirt blob I'd keep this one. Any suggestions other than tapping the screen? Would I be crazy to try to pop the bezel off and try to clean it from the inside???

I don't really want to play the return game lottery, it's a pain with the monitors shipping from overseas (no local sellers).


----------



## kx11

5 weeks owner of this awesome monitor

i got the model that can do ULMB @ 100hz









tuned the colors from tftcentral review because the factory colors looked more blue-ish

also that thing that i noticed



is that bad ?? because in notice it only when i take photo with my mobile !!!!


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 5 weeks owner of this awesome monitor
> 
> i got the model that can do ULMB @ 100hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuned the colors from tftcentral review because the factory colors looked more blue-ish
> 
> also that thing that i noticed
> 
> 
> 
> is that bad ?? because in notice it only when i take photo with my mobile !!!!


dont get me wrong but do you look at your monitor with your phone?If it doesnt bother you in real then keep it...


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> dont get me wrong but do you look at your monitor with your phone?If it doesnt bother you in real then keep it...


i know but some idiot from another forum called my monitor broken because of that and i told him my naked eye doesn't see it at all

oh and



had to work on it a bit


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> If I could just eliminate that dirt blob I'd keep this one. Any suggestions other than tapping the screen? Would I be crazy to try to pop the bezel off and try to clean it from the inside???
> 
> I don't really want to play the return game lottery, it's a pain with the monitors shipping from overseas (no local sellers).


Check this post right here; apparently, it's quite possible/easy to pop the bezel and then clean smudges/dirt.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/1800#post_24172844

Basically, you use a putty knife and pop the bezel off from the *inside* edge and not the outside ... just take your time.


----------



## vladz

Hi can you pls share your brightness settings on gaming....


----------



## luziiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Guys. I have once in a while some weird horizontal lines blinking. It might be driver issue, but I would like to try some better dp-cable. Would this work? https://www.hama.com/00078442/hama-displayport-cable-gold-plated-double-shielded-180-m
> 
> I mean it is really hard to get anything better than deltaco cables here in Finland and I would rather buy one from local store than wait two weeks from Amazon.


Popped in here since I just noticed the very same thing a minute ago while browsing Steam. It was a five cm or sth, red horizontal line that shortly showed up for a splitsecond but then vanished. Please let me know if your new cable fixed this. I hope it's not the monitor... I'd be super mad if I had to return it, especially now that I'm out of the "return without any reason" time window >:-(


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luziiu*
> 
> Popped in here since I just noticed the very same thing a minute ago while browsing Steam. It was a five cm or sth, red horizontal line that shortly showed up for a splitsecond but then vanished. Please let me know if your new cable fixed this. I hope it's not the monitor... I'd be super mad if I had to return it, especially now that I'm out of the "return without any reason" time window >:-(


I buy new cable tomorrow or friday when I have time. It might also be driver problem too because I think this happens only after I do something full screen.


----------



## Net1Raven

Is it true that they stopped production since may? Could be end of life for this monitor and they will be making a new revision?


----------



## jimbola

Hey guys I just got mine and I'm new here. I was wondering if someone could help me with a couple questions I have:

In the nvidia control panel, the refresh rate only goes up to 120Hz unless I make a "custom" resolution - is this normal? In addition, it won't let me register 144Hz custom profile while I have both of my monitors (the other is a 60hz panel) plugged in at the same time.
If I unplug the 60hz panel, it THEN gives me the option to set the xb270hu to 144hz in the nvidia control panel WITHOUT having to create a custom profile...

Whenever I move focus from my 144Hz screen to my 60Hz screen, it "freezes" momentarily - is this the alt-tab problem others are talking about?

Lastly, I just got my monitor from amazon yesterday, yet the manufacturing date on the box says April. How is this possible? - shouldn't I have gotten a May model, especially since amazon has "run-out" several times before (meaning all of the April models should have left the warehouse). The monitor has some dead pixels - is it possible amazon gave me a used monitor?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Can some of you with the monitor, boot up a game that has Nighttime Cycle and take some Photos (as your eyes see it) at head position/distance?
> 
> Like GTA 5 out in middle of nowhere or ARK @ Night or some other game.


Guess no one owns the monitor?


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Hi can you pls share your brightness settings on gaming....


I have my brightness at 42, gives you 160 cm/m2. Calibrated mine with an i1Display Pro and set it to 160 cd/m2 (ISO 3664 condition P2) . 120 brightness is too dim for me and it's meant for a dark room. I have a backlight and a window behind my monitor so I like it to be even with the day.









In case you're curious about my other settings (although all monitors are slightly different, I have seen the trend of dropping green to 45ish, and dropping blue just under to 44ish)-

Calibrated to D65/6500k:

Brightness - 42
Contrast - 50
Gamma - 2.2

Colour Temp User-
Red 50
Green 45
Blue 44


----------



## stryker7314

accidental double post


----------



## stryker7314

accidental triple post, geez I'm really bad at this forum thing


----------



## stephen427

Can someone tell me why displayport 1.2 is such a buggy piece of **** thats always enoyying you in some way or another?

Ive got this monitor since launch now when running on 144hz you get stuff like higher TDP/power usage on your gpu by about 3 times more ( doesnt matter which nvidia ive tried serveral, run it on 120hz for sake of your electrical bill ) another problem with 144hz I get graphical screen flickers when opening monitoring software like GPU-Z or configuring something in Afterburner you know basic stuff that shoulnt make it look like your gpu is dying. Again this problem persists on both 780ti and 980ti.

Dont get me wrong I love this damn monitor like my own wife and dont regret it one bit but why does she need to nag at you all the time for using it full features to whenever she pleases.

Now on maxwell cards (980ti and 980 ive had them both selling 980 shortly after) The included displayport cable included with this monitor is **** or atleast on these 2 gpu's. My monitor would go into "no signal found" randomly throughout day and there would be no other way to reserve it only by hard resetting your PC believe me ive tried. Ive went through 3 cables to find one that worked on this monitor what the hell is going on here.

displayport 1,2 needs to die if they cant support the higher res and 1440p then they should use other cables that do work. like displayport 1,3 it was out before this monitor **** you acer for giving me loads of **** for a pretty damn good panel i dont wanne lose.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Can someone tell me why displayport 1.2 is such a buggy piece of **** thats always enoyying you in some way or another?
> 
> Ive got this monitor since launch now when running on 144hz you get stuff like higher TDP/power usage on your gpu by about 3 times more ( doesnt matter which nvidia ive tried serveral, run it on 120hz for sake of your electrical bill ) another problem with 144hz I get graphical screen flickers when opening monitoring software like GPU-Z or configuring something in Afterburner you know basic stuff that shoulnt make it look like your gpu is dying. Again this problem persists on both 780ti and 980ti.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I love this damn monitor like my own wife and dont regret it one bit but why does she need to nag at you all the time for using it full features to whenever she pleases.
> 
> Now on maxwell cards (980ti and 980 ive had them both selling 980 shortly after) The included displayport cable included with this monitor is **** or atleast on these 2 gpu's. My monitor would go into "no signal found" randomly throughout day and there would be no other way to reserve it only by hard resetting your PC believe me ive tried. Ive went through 3 cables to find one that worked on this monitor what the hell is going on here.
> 
> displayport 1,2 needs to die if they cant support the higher res and 1440p then they should use other cables that do work. like displayport 1,3 it was out before this monitor **** you acer for giving me loads of **** for a pretty damn good panel i dont wanne lose.


Has nothing to do with DP. DVI-D here + 144hz = GPU runs at load clocks 24/7.

DP can support 3840x2160 so what are you talking about?

The "no signal" is your Monitor going to Sleep and it happens on HDMI too..


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Has nothing to do with DP. DVI-D here + 144hz = GPU runs at load clocks 24/7.
> 
> DP can support 3840x2160 so what are you talking about?
> 
> The "no signal" is your Monitor going to Sleep and it happens on HDMI too..


On 1440p 144hz you run load clocks on your gpu? thats pretty **** but for gaming I dont see a problem its idling 24/7. on 1080p 144hz you dont. whenever you are using displayport or DVI-D.

Also im talking about the bug that some people are having

http://forums.evga.com/Black-screen-and-fuzzy-video-using-display-port-with-980-and-acer-xb270hu-m2333805.aspx#2344543

Mentioned here. Its not very widespread but it just adds up to the issues with this monitor. If your unlucky your going to need dig some cables to find which one works..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> On 1440p 144hz you run load clocks on your gpu? thats pretty ****. on 1080p 144hz you dont. whenever you are using displayport or DVI-D.
> 
> Also im talking about the bug that some people are having
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/Black-screen-and-fuzzy-video-using-display-port-with-980-and-acer-xb270hu-m2333805.aspx#2344543
> 
> Mentioned here. Its not very widespread but it just adds up to the issues with this monitor. If your unlucky your going to need dig some cables to find which one works..


On my XL2411Z @ 144hz with DVI-D, my 980 Ti runs at load clocks. Its a 1080p monitor.

And regarding the link a user posted:
Quote:


> im using an ASUS ROG Swift and get this EXACT same thing occasionally and ive tested 4 different cables in every port on my 2 video cards
> 
> i WILL say however that with the latest hotfix drivers i havent seen this happen once


So it may not be an issue with the specific monitor.

And by googling, some of the people had it solved by installing the hotfix drivers from nvidia.

Anyway I had a PB287Q up until a week ago and it had "No Signal" whenever monitor went to sleep.


----------



## jimbola

Does anyone have input for my post?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbola*
> 
> Hey guys I just got mine and I'm new here. I was wondering if someone could help me with a couple questions I have:
> 
> In the nvidia control panel, the refresh rate only goes up to 120Hz unless I make a "custom" resolution - is this normal? In addition, it won't let me register 144Hz custom profile while I have both of my monitors (the other is a 60hz panel) plugged in at the same time.
> If I unplug the 60hz panel, it THEN gives me the option to set the xb270hu to 144hz in the nvidia control panel WITHOUT having to create a custom profile...
> 
> Whenever I move focus from my 144Hz screen to my 60Hz screen, it "freezes" momentarily - is this the alt-tab problem others are talking about?
> 
> Lastly, I just got my monitor from amazon yesterday, yet the manufacturing date on the box says April. How is this possible? - shouldn't I have gotten a May model, especially since amazon has "run-out" several times before (meaning all of the April models should have left the warehouse). The monitor has some dead pixels - is it possible amazon gave me a used monitor?


Have you tried setting the refresh rate by right clicking the desktop and selecting "Screen Resolution" and then selecting "Advanced Settings" and then adjusting the refresh for your monitor there as opposed to in the Nvidia control panel?

Just something that might help in troubleshooting.

I'm running both an XB270HU and a ROG Swift side by side and in the Nvidia control panel both say 2560x1440 (Native) and both are set to 144hz.

Not sure what else to say...

I would recommend downloading and installing the *Nvidia Driver Version 353.49* ... ... I was having random screen flashes when using ALT TAB and also when using Chrome on two screens at the same time ... nothing severe but a few times a day. This driver totally fixed those issues ... otherwise, I've had no issues with setting refresh rate.

Good luck


----------



## jimbola

Thanks s1rrah!

Yes, both the nvidia control panel and windows screen resolution methods display the same refresh rate dropdown menu options.

So you saw a 144Hz option immediately after plugging the monitor in for the first time? I'm really wondering why my max shows as 120Hz...









I'll try the driver! Is this driver not automatically pushed through via the Geforce Experience application?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbola*
> 
> Thanks s1rrah!
> 
> Yes, both the nvidia control panel and windows screen resolution methods display the same refresh rate dropdown menu options.
> 
> So you saw a 144Hz option immediately after plugging the monitor in for the first time? I'm really wondering why my max shows as 120Hz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try the driver! Is this driver not automatically pushed through via the Geforce Experience application?


I don't recall what I saw first time ... was a bit back ...

But I know I was running 144hz no problem without the driver ... and no, the "certified" driver was made available recently via Windows Update ... till just a few days ago, when I got that driver, I was simply running it as generic PnP monitor ... and with no issues.


----------



## jimbola

Left pic is when I have both my monitors plugged in (xb270hu is main display). Right pic is right after i unplug my 60hz monitor.

What the heck lol


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbola*
> 
> 
> 
> Left pic is when I have both my monitors plugged in (xb270hu is main display). Right pic is right after i unplug my 60hz monitor.
> 
> What the heck lol


What CPU do you have?
Intel? If so, plugin the 60hz into motherboard instead of using Nv.


----------



## jimbola

i7 4770k, nope doesnt work


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> Is it true that they stopped production since may? Could be end of life for this monitor and they will be making a new revision?


It isn't your fault for asking but that is exactly why I shamed a few other members for spreading this type of speculation in the discussion forum. There is just no way that Acer haulted production, it is still available from almost any retailer and seems to be selling very well.

That isn't even a rumor, it is just pure speculation by a few members waiting for the Asus variant. I don't doubt that Acer has at least done something by this point to improve their QC a little. As popular as this monitor is there is no way they can keep allowing that many returns and POed buyers...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> It isn't your fault for asking but that is exactly why I shamed a few other members for spreading this type of speculation in the discussion forum. There is just no way that Acer haulted production, it is still available from almost any retailer and seems to be selling very well.
> 
> That isn't even a rumor, it is just pure speculation by a few members waiting for the Asus variant. I don't doubt that Acer has at least done something by this point to improve their QC a little. As popular as this monitor is there is no way they can keep allowing that many returns and POed buyers...


They'd lose money by having customers return monitor over and over.

Though ASUS doesnt seem to care.


----------



## dankxd

I've searched a bit for this issue, including looking through this thread and I can't find a resolution. I keep my PC on overnight, so when I am done with it for the night I turn off the monitor. 30ish minutes later I'll hear the device disconnected sound, and shortly after that I hear the device connected sound, and then the monitor turns itself on. I'd like the monitor to stop turning itself on, I'm assuming it's some windows setting that I can't find or maybe a displayport thing, none of my other monitors do it, but I had another issue where when the acer is powered off it completely disconnects from the computer making windows re-size etc. Anyone run into this issue/have a fix?

Edit: I should include, the computer is not going to sleep or hibernating, by choice.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So those "dirt" spots in the screen are pretty easily cleaned.
> 
> The bezel pops right off (i used a putty knife from the inside of the bezel.
> 
> you take the 4 screws out of the back.
> 
> pull the screen out and take of the retaining aluminum bracket.
> 
> clean between the LCD and the backlight with a micro fiber cloth.
> 
> Perfectly clean screen.
> 
> Also Added electrical tape to the bottom alluminum frame to see if it alleviates that odd lower right glow.


Hi, thanks again for the tip for cleaning... is the bezel prone to breaking? Or can it 'take' a few 'twists and turns'?








Sorry for asking, just don't want to ruin it lol


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So those "dirt" spots in the screen are pretty easily cleaned.
> 
> The bezel pops right off (i used a putty knife from the inside of the bezel.
> 
> you take the 4 screws out of the back.
> 
> pull the screen out and take of the retaining aluminum bracket.
> 
> clean between the LCD and the backlight with a micro fiber cloth.
> 
> Perfectly clean screen.
> 
> Also Added electrical tape to the bottom alluminum frame to see if it alleviates that odd lower right glow.


Thanks for the tip. I'm going to try your method this weekend. I have one bad dust spot and it's clearly behind the LCD panel (I can tell by parallax).

I'm hoping I can do something to mute the blue led. Is it accessible once the bezel is removed? I might try to wrap some electrical tape around it to block most of the light. I have the feeling it responsible for some of the glow I see on the right bottom corner.

I did a side-by-side comparison with my other monitor (Dell 2713HM, also 1440p IPS). I adjusted the brightness on both of them to match white level. Then I turned out the room lights and had a look at the both of them on a full screen black image. The Dell has quite a uniform appearance on the black screen - only a slight bit of extra glow towards the corners. The Acer actually has deeper (darker) blacks over most of the screen compared to the Dell, so the corner glow on the Acer stands out more.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I also suspect the bright blue power LED has some influence on the lower right corner bleed.
Maybe it helps to put some electrical tape over it...internally I mean... to act as a kind of light shield if you catch my drift


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I also suspect the bright blue power LED has some influence on the lower right corner bleed.
> Maybe it helps to put some electrical tape over it...internally I mean... to act as a kind of light shield if you catch my drift


Yes, I was thinking along those lines. But there is one bit of evidence which makes me think it's not true: the glow increase/decreases as I adjust the monitor brightness. That wouldn't happen if the glow is mainly from the blue power LED. I think if I turn the brightness down to zero, there is almost no glow at all. I'll have to check that tonight.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I got the bezel off right now... awesome... just be careful of the little PCB with the buttons on it... you can take it out so it hangs on the monitor









Raxus thanks for the help









Hmmm how do I get the screen out of the casing now... afraid I might break something... guess I'll have to try a little more.


----------



## xixou

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/853010/geforce-drivers/g-sync-settings-that-works-fine/


----------



## xixou

Thrips ruined my 0 dead pixel screen ...


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Are they actually moving or stuck there?

Well my own panel had something that looked like dust, but it turns out it's a little bit of damage in the LCD panel itself, not dust... it's not very big, and grey-ish so it's not that visible. But still I cleaned it and saw that it didn't go away... from the inside it looks like a white piece of dust but it isn't. I carefully went over it with a plastic pry tool and 'felt' that it was damaged


----------



## jimbola

So I plugged in my second monitor (60Hz) again today and it now lets me run xb270hu at 144Hz (used to only let me run at 120Hz when dual monitor).... I don't get it....


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> Thrips ruined my 0 dead pixel screen ...


They lived inside your monitor? How come?


----------



## tlamming

3 monitors from amazon, all april buids, each had problems with bad pixels. Not paying 800 dollars to put up with that. Back they go. This is going to be a long ordeal.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I got the bezel off right now... awesome... just be careful of the little PCB with the buttons on it... you can take it out so it hangs on the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raxus thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm how do I get the screen out of the casing now... afraid I might break something... guess I'll have to try a little more.


Did you just pry screen out of the casing? Or are there screws? I won't have time to try opening mine until the weekend.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> Thrips ruined my 0 dead pixel screen ...


No Bueno man.

Gonna apply permethrin to mine. Hopefully it doesn't eat plastic. Not gonna apply it to the screen just the enclosure.


----------



## xixou

They are 1 mm tall and were walking in the monitor till they died.


----------



## thrgk

Has anyone experienced coating issues? IT seems like I have streaks that are permanent on one side of the screen, I am not sure if its the coating or just the LCD screen towel I use to clean my screen.

Edit: Here is a picture of my issue. Any idea what it is?


----------



## mouacyk

Wow, QC issue after issue... how can you guys put up with this on a premium G-Sync monitor? I'm looking for a 1440p G-Sync monitor upgrade too, but all these issues and shipping hassles are turning me off. Even the non-variable-refresh-rate IPS monitors that are cheaper seem to have better QC. This is disappointing for enthusiast-class hardware.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Wow, QC issue after issue... how can you guys put up with this on a premium G-Sync monitor? I'm looking for a 1440p G-Sync monitor upgrade too, but all these issues and shipping hassles are turning me off. Even the non-variable-refresh-rate IPS monitors that are cheaper seem to have better QC. This is disappointing for enthusiast-class hardware.


There are more positive reviews than negative, so dont base everything on OCN.

Asus got really poor QC aswell for their Swift.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> There are more positive reviews than negative, so dont base everything on OCN.
> 
> Asus got really poor QC aswell for their Swift.


If you're referring to review sites, like the excellent TftCentral feature, they probably get samples from a quality batch that is set aside. Don't think I will get one from that batch, nor any other random OCN member.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> If you're referring to review sites, like the excellent TftCentral feature, they probably get samples from a quality batch that is set aside. Don't think I will get one from that batch, nor any other random OCN member.


Amazon, newegg, various non-US retailers.


----------



## Chitown3

Has anyone figured out a way to disable DDC/CI ? Whenenver the monitor is powered off it loses its connection. The option for me is grayed out. I was able to do this on another monitor of mine and that fixed the issue.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Wow, QC issue after issue... how can you guys put up with this on a premium G-Sync monitor? I'm looking for a 1440p G-Sync monitor upgrade too, but all these issues and shipping hassles are turning me off. Even the non-variable-refresh-rate IPS monitors that are cheaper seem to have better QC. This is disappointing for enthusiast-class hardware.


I don't know if I'm the exception, but I got a near perfect model QC wise. Just a tiny spec of dirt somewhere in the upper right corner that is lost among the usual dust collecting on the monitor naturally. I personally also don't care at all about the glossy plastic bezels. I just want the best quality pixels at 120/144Hz with G-Sync/ULMB.

One thing that's really pissing me off though, no 120Hz ULMB support. Panels with a newer manufacturing date do have this. -___-


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Did you just pry screen out of the casing? Or are there screws? I won't have time to try opening mine until the weekend.


I pried the bezel off the screen, no screws.
I started at the right side, then the top, then the left side and finally the bottom. Somehow I found that easier.
When you take the screen off the stand you have to unscrew the 4 VESA screws and then the plastic back will come off.
Then you only have to remove the metal trim that holds the LED backlight and the panel together.


----------



## jimbola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I don't know if I'm the exception, but I got a near perfect model QC wise. Just a tiny spec of dirt somewhere in the upper right corner that is lost among the usual dust collecting on the monitor naturally. I personally also don't care at all about the glossy plastic bezels. I just want the best quality pixels at 120/144Hz with G-Sync/ULMB.
> 
> One thing that's really pissing me off though, no 120Hz ULMB support. Panels with a newer manufacturing date do have this. -___-


I just got one from amazon last week and it has April manufacturing AND 120Hz ULMB, is yours April?

I'm still really wondering why I got an April model as did someone else on the previous page....


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbola*
> 
> I just got one from amazon last week and it has April manufacturing AND 120Hz ULMB, is yours April?
> 
> I'm still really wondering why I got an April model as did someone else on the previous page....


It's says March 2015 on the back. I bought it a month or so ago.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I had 1 dust speck that looked like a grey/dead pixel and I tried to remove it, I saw it laying on the backlight, picked it up but as it turns out the dust has actually slightly DENTED the panel.


----------



## sakete

Just to add to the positive stories, I got a pretty much perfect panel on my second try. First one had 1 dead pixel, but for the price I wanted 0 dead pixels


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Well I caused a little damage on the panel itself.
> I had 1 dust speck that looked like a grey/dead pixel and I tried to remove it, I saw it laying on the backlight, picked it up but as it turns out the dust has actually slightly DENTED the panel.
> That is how sensitive it is, but somehow 2 more dust specs crept into the screen, I must have been a little careless, they also pressed up and into the screen, so now I have 3 specs that kind of look like dead pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to everyone who wants to open up their screen, be VERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! careful and make sure you have a clean room, although a dustfree room is (practically) impossible... be warned!!


Thanks for the warning. I might have to reconsider if it's worth the risk of opening just to remove one dust blob.


----------



## tlamming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Thanks for the warning. I might have to reconsider if it's worth the risk of opening just to remove one dust blob.


You guys have perfectly good warranties, why not send it to Acer where they can clean it ?


----------



## Luck100

Acer warranty allows for quite a few dead pixels without recourse (4 per million). It's not clear if they consider a dust blob equivalent to a dead pixel. Plus you have to ship the monitor to Acer to get warranty service - no mention of Acer paying for shipping.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Just to add to the positive stories, I got a pretty much perfect panel on my second try. First one had 1 dead pixel, but for the price I wanted 0 dead pixels


x2 on second try. First had horrid back light bleed.

Current keeper is perfect.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Thanks for the warning. I might have to reconsider if it's worth the risk of opening just to remove one dust blob.


where is it...in the middle?
On the edge might be doable since you do not have to lift the screen up very far.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> where is it...in the middle?
> On the edge might be doable since you do not have to lift the screen up very far.


Unfortunately it's closer to the middle than the edge.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

You haven't pressed down on it?
I mean someone suggested pressing down on dead pixels could 'repair' them... I've seen it happen once or twice.
Hmm that may also be the cause of the dent in my panel... pressing down while there's a dust particle between the panel and backlight... not smart looking back now.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> You haven't pressed down on it?
> I mean someone suggested pressing down on dead pixels could 'repair' them... I've seen it happen once or twice.
> Hmm that may also be the cause of the dent in my panel... pressing down while there's a dust particle between the panel and backlight... not smart looking back now.


I did press down on it when I first noticed it. No effect. Then I tried looking at it from different angles and based on parallax I realized it isn't a dead pixel. It's clearly something behind the LCD panel, not a dead pixel and not something in front of the LCD panel.

Did your frame and bezel go back on nice and snug when you put it back together? Is there a seal or even tape to prevent anything (insects, dust) getting back inside? Sorry for all the question, but I haven't got the appropriate tools at the moment to try opening it myself.

By the way, for anybody reading this who doesn't have this monitor - it's awesome. I think people are reading these comments and thinking "Whoa, lots of QC problems, this monitor is no good." Believe me there are no problems with any of the features that make this monitor awesome.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Well I caused a little damage on the panel itself.
> I had 1 dust speck that looked like a grey/dead pixel and I tried to remove it, I saw it laying on the backlight, picked it up but as it turns out the dust has actually slightly DENTED the panel.
> That is how sensitive it is, but somehow 2 more dust specs crept into the screen, I must have been a little careless, they also pressed up and into the screen, so now I have 3 specs that kind of look like dead pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to everyone who wants to open up their screen, be VERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! careful and make sure you have a clean room, although a dustfree room is (practically) impossible... be warned!!


So, that dent in your panel - is it visible when you actually use it? Did it kill any pixels?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

It doesn't seem to have killed the pixel, it's just an extra 'feature' now :/
And yes there's a metal thing surrounding the panel, that actually keeps the panel and backlight together with clips, but not supertight (so it wouldn't crush the dust into the panel as I first thought)
I must have pushed too hard while the dust was in place, therefore pushing it into the panel and causing the dent.

When gaming it's not really noticable so I'm just not opening it up again lol... and if it really bugs me I'm just gonna buy a new one.

But still Acer's QC is crap, look at the guy with the 2 bugs inside, I mean come on man...

But in short: no, "new dust" shouldn't just be able to get in when remounted, and no bugs either


----------



## polkfan

I really think they did everything as fast as possible to get these out the door cause they were the only ones who had it.


----------



## C3321J6

Just picked one up at microcenter its June date 120/ULMB no dead/stuck pixels. Glow is visible on black screen on couple corners nothing major.
Coming from 1ms 1080/120 tn and I prefer glossy this is really nice monitor.
Obviously the colors are night day difference. 27/1440p had perfect pixel density haven't needed any anti aliasing The 4ms pixel response isn't really notable at all.

And like I said I prefer gloss but the matte finish isn't that bad on this panel. I gave in got acer 1080 gsync few months back and returned i couldn't stand the finish but this panel matte coat is lighter which is a good thing,


----------



## t1337dude

I'm going to type a pretty big post concluding my thoughts on the search for my monitor, now that I've attained it and had it for a week.

I'm just waiting a few more days to see if there's anything that pops up that bothers me about this monitor before I post.

But one important thing that both my brother and I noticed (which likely means it's not in our heads) is that *the backlight bleed actually does visibly reduce over time*. I highly suspected that people were just trying to convince themselves that their BLB isn't as bad as they thought to avoid buyer's remorse. My monitor didn't have much BLB, but it definitely had a few visible spots where light was bleeding through (and it didn't shift with the angle I viewed the screen). These BLB spots was the only thing that kept me from feeling like I truly got a perfect monitor.

Yet, my brother pointed out to me a few minutes ago that he can't even see where the BLB is occurring anymore. Now, taking a look at black screen on my XB270HU, I'm having difficulty seeing the BLB at all. It might even be completely gone, when it was obvious and bothersome only a couple days ago. I was going to ask you guys if anyone has had luck opening their screen to reduce BLB, but it honestly seems like the trick might just be leaving the monitor alone.

So yea - to the guy who found out that BLB reduces over time, props to you, you're completely right. I wish I took some pictures when my monitor first arrived, unfortunately all I will have for you guys is a picture of my monitor now that the BLB has diminished.


----------



## Luck100

With this monitor, my reaction time has gone done by an amazing 50-70 ms as measured here:
http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime

That's compared to my previous monitor: Dell 2713HM (1440p, IPS, 60Hz). I'm a bit surprised it's such a big improvement. Adding up the all numbers (input lag, pixel transition time, and refresh rate) I was expecting at most 35 ms.


----------



## Dair76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> With this monitor, my reaction time has gone done by an amazing 50-70 ms as measured here:
> http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime


Tried that for the first time there. Technically, I'm comatose.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> But one important thing that both my brother and I noticed (which likely means it's not in our heads) is that *the backlight bleed actually does visibly reduce over time*. I highly suspected that people were just trying to convince themselves that their BLB isn't as bad as they thought to avoid buyer's remorse. My monitor didn't have much BLB, but it definitely had a few visible spots where light was bleeding through (and it didn't shift with the angle I viewed the screen). These BLB spots was the only thing that kept me from feeling like I truly got a perfect monitor.
> 
> Yet, my brother pointed out to me a few minutes ago that he can't even see where the BLB is occurring anymore. Now, taking a look at black screen on my XB270HU, I'm having difficulty seeing the BLB at all. It might even be completely gone, when it was obvious and bothersome only a couple days ago. I was going to ask you guys if anyone has had luck opening their screen to reduce BLB, but it honestly seems like the trick might just be leaving the monitor alone.
> 
> So yea - to the guy who found out that BLB reduces over time, props to you, you're completely right. I wish I took some pictures when my monitor first arrived, unfortunately all I will have for you guys is a picture of my monitor now that the BLB has diminished.


I wasn't the first guy, but I remember doubting it at first, and then realizing just like you that it's true. A big caveat to other members; this is not the GLOW (that also originates from the corners seemingly) we are talking about, but actual light bleeding from the edges.

Anyways, yes it changes and diminishes over time while the panel and frame acclimate themselves. Mine also had little to begin with, but it has nearly totally vanished and is only barely visible in two corners/edges. Not to say everyone should expect the BLB to vanish over time, but it very well could dissipate depending on the severity.


----------



## tlamming

I wonder if the glow is going away as the plastic in the plastic case gets warmed a bit and things seal more?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> I wonder if the glow is going away as the plastic in the plastic case gets warmed a bit and things seal more?


LOL ...

IPS "glow" is a fact of the technology. No amount of warming plastic will change it.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> LOL ...
> 
> IPS "glow" is a fact of the technology. No amount of warming plastic will change it.


I tried to issue the caveat above...


----------



## tlamming

BOWROFL!!!!!

I'm talking about backlight bleed son


----------



## C3321J6

Just a followup on this comment. Mine actually had one dull green stuck pixel in middle screen was really hard to see even on black background.
Also I was wrong once nighttime came i noticed how bad the bleeding was it was pretty significant on all four corners.
So I just went to microcenter and got a new one and they let me check it out for any pixel issues before i left.
All was good and when i got home hooked up closed blinds to check the back light and this one has no back light bleeding at all its perfect.... *knock on wood*

Also got even cheaper they price matched amazon for 750 yesterday when i went yesterday and today the price matched office max for $720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Just picked one up at microcenter its June date 120/ULMB no dead/stuck pixels. Glow is visible on black screen on couple corners nothing major.
> Coming from 1ms 1080/120 tn and I prefer glossy this is really nice monitor.
> Obviously the colors are night day difference. 27/1440p had perfect pixel density haven't needed any anti aliasing The 4ms pixel response isn't really notable at all.
> 
> And like I said I prefer gloss but the matte finish isn't that bad on this panel. I gave in got acer 1080 gsync few months back and returned i couldn't stand the finish but this panel matte coat is lighter which is a good thing,


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> BOWROFL!!!!!
> 
> I'm talking about backlight bleed son


K, people easily get the two confused. Both vary panel to panel and both tend to originate from the edges/corners.

Every time someone proclaims the bleed dissipates someone claims that they are either getting used to to, or mixes it up with glow...


----------



## tlamming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> K, people easily get the two confused. Both vary panel to panel and both tend to originate from the edges/corners.
> 
> Every time someone proclaims the bleed dissipates someone claims that they are either getting used to to, or mixes it up with glow...


Yeah it could be just that you get used to it too. I'd just like to get some panels with no pixel problems.

What does a manufacturer do when they have all these panels with dead pixels sent back? Refurb? Destroy them? How do you even repair that.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> Yeah it could be just that you get used to it too. I'd just like to get some panels with no pixel problems.
> 
> What does a manufacturer do when they have all these panels with dead pixels sent back? Refurb? Destroy them? How do you even repair that.


I believe they refurbish some of them (depending on their defects) and resell them at a discount labeled as refurbs. I highly doubt they try to resell them "as is" seeing that they have such an open return policy. It is believed that newer production batches (June-July) have better QC standards. Although it is tough to tell what you'll get if you order right now.

I would wait a week or two and order from Amazon or Newegg directly, not a third party reseller. I have an April model that is perfect with very light glow that I got from Newegg.


----------



## tlamming

That makes sense.

If anyone is wondering, amazon is 1 to 4 weeks out now for new orders. So hopefully we all get the june/july models. Going back to 1080p 60 mhz is a real eye opener, definitely happy with the purchase when it finally resolves itself.


----------



## deizel5

Is this typical for this monitor? Yes the camera on the phone over exposes it, but the bleed is pretty bad and easily noticeable when playing dark games. But i dont have any dead pixels and don't see any dust. Can i really get one with less backlight bleed? I want to exchange it but not if im wasting my time obviously.


----------



## georgioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this typical for this monitor? Yes the camera on the phone over exposes it, but the bleed is pretty bad and easily noticeable when playing dark games. But i dont have any dead pixels and don't see any dust. Can i really get one with less backlight bleed? I want to exchange it but not if im wasting my time obviously.


It is almost impossible to tell how bad your backlight bleeding is just from this picture. Just a few examples from my piece:



_100 brightness, default iPhone shot_



_24 brightness, default iPhone shot_



_24 brightness, underexposed iPhone shot (tap when focusing the picture and then lower the exposition slider down)._

The last image is closest to what I actually see by naked eye with 24 brightness that I use. Maybe it looks a little worse in reality - mainly because if I actually sit 2 feet in front of the monitor I can see IPS glow in the corners - it may overlap with slight BB that I think I have. How can I tell? If I actually move my had and look at lower right corner so I look at that portion of the monitor in 90 degrees I see noticable improvement (although it does not completely go away)

I decided to keep my piece. Other then the BB it is perfect, not dirt, no dead pixels etc. And it may even be so that the BB will go away slightly if the guy here is correct: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554978/backlight-bleed-vs-time But the final decision is yours.


----------



## t1337dude

Anyone notice V-Sync defaults to On in the latest driver, even with a G-Sync enabled monitor? I didn't even realize I've had it on since getting this monitor. We want V-Sync off, right? Seems like I've seen the G-Sync options move around a bit since getting this monitor...


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Anyone notice V-Sync defaults to On in the latest driver, even with a G-Sync enabled monitor? I didn't even realize I've had it on since getting this monitor. We want V-Sync off, right? Seems like I've seen the G-Sync options move around a bit since getting this monitor...


Yes, but I think the V-sync setting only applies when you have framerate greater than your monitor's refresh rate. Originally you had no choice with G-sync: it would always use v-sync above max refresh rate. With the new drivers you can choose v-sync on OR off above max refresh rate.


----------



## jimbola

Is there a DP cable anyone would recommend?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> If anyone is wondering, amazon is 1 to 4 weeks out now for new orders. So hopefully we all get the june/july models. Going back to 1080p 60 mhz is a real eye opener, definitely happy with the purchase when it finally resolves itself.


It is tough to say anything definitively because Acer doesn't say much of anything publicly to my knowledge. I had read that Amazon was reviewing the product for a while, so it could be an indication that higher QC standards will be available in those 1 to 4 weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Yes, but I think the V-sync setting only applies when you have framerate greater than your monitor's refresh rate. Originally you had no choice with G-sync: it would always use v-sync above max refresh rate. With the new drivers you can choose v-sync on OR off above max refresh rate.


I actually don't think that is true, Vsync will still effect your input lag if it is enabled. I think Linus did a video about it recently (Gsync vs Freesync), but the results were confusing and inconclusive if I remember correctly. I typically turn it off for almost all the titles I currently play because I don't max any of them out regularly.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbola*
> 
> Is there a DP cable anyone would recommend?


the one that comes with the monitor


----------



## saruin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> If anyone is wondering, amazon is 1 to 4 weeks out now for new orders. So hopefully we all get the june/july models. Going back to 1080p 60 mhz is a real eye opener, definitely happy with the purchase when it finally resolves itself.


I just found out about this monitor a couple of hours ago. Is now not a good time to order from them? It's exclusive to Prime members and it's available now for shipping brand new.


----------



## xaiviax

Just came in stock at my Microcenter, picked one up today. Zero dead pixels, no dirt, bugs, etc. Barely noticeable bleed, and wouldn't even notice it if I wasn't looking for it.


----------



## tlamming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> Just came in stock at my Microcenter, picked one up today. Zero dead pixels, no dirt, bugs, etc. Barely noticeable bleed, and wouldn't even notice it if I wasn't looking for it.


What is the manufacture date?


----------



## xaiviax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> What is the manufacture date?


June. Also, included DP cable works fine.


----------



## tlamming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> June. Also, included DP cable works fine.


Maybe they have better quality control now!


----------



## lexic0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> June. Also, included DP cable works fine.


which? I'm near the NJ one. Think they'd price match amazon? :3


----------



## xaiviax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexic0n*
> 
> which? I'm near the NJ one. Think they'd price match amazon? :3


MI. I think it varies on what manager you talk to. They wouldn't price match amazon, but matched the Office Max/Depot price, although only down to 739 as they said that was as low as they could go. I was fine with that and wasn't going to argue over $20.


----------



## scaramonga

Got my V2 arriving later today, so I'll let you guys know what the QC is like when I'm all set up


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexic0n*
> 
> which? I'm near the NJ one. Think they'd price match amazon? :3


Why amazon its only $720 at officemax got one couple days ago saved $80









Also might want to ask if you can check it out before you leave just to save yourself a trip back just in case.
First one i got had stuck pixel and significant bleeding on all four corners. 2nd one i inspected before i left.
Just ask if you can power it up you don't need to hook up to a pc or anything.


----------



## lexic0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Why amazon its only $720 at officemax got one couple days ago saved $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also might want to ask if you can check it out before you leave just to save yourself a trip back just in case.
> First one i got had stuck pixel and significant bleeding on all four corners. 2nd one i inspected before i left.
> Just ask if you can power it up you don't need to hook up to a pc or anything.


Yeah it's 719 on Amazon. I'm going to try to price match either tomorrow. Going to go through their boxed and find a suitable build date. June / July


----------



## C3321J6

They should all be newer models they just restocked few days ago both mine were june


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Yeah, my May build panel had a stuck pixel, a spot of dirt, and excessive glow. Sent it back, replaced with a June build and is nearly perfect. No dirt, no bad pixels, and the glow is still there but definitely less noticeable. The colors seem nicer on this one as well. Mine was from Newegg. I would say it is safe to order now for those who are on the fence.


----------



## Shermanderland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Anyone notice V-Sync defaults to On in the latest driver, even with a G-Sync enabled monitor? I didn't even realize I've had it on since getting this monitor. We want V-Sync off, right? Seems like I've seen the G-Sync options move around a bit since getting this monitor...


This video attempts to measure the lag associated with different settings(not the same monitor but still 144hz gsync) and it turns out that it depends on where your frame rate is sitting.

https://youtu.be/MzHxhjcE0eQ?t=702


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shermanderland*
> 
> This video attempts to measure the lag associated with different settings(not the same monitor but still 144hz gsync) and it turns out that it depends on where your frame rate is sitting.
> 
> https://youtu.be/MzHxhjcE0eQ?t=702


That was really confusing, thanks









Not sure why V-Sync would have any effect on input lag when it's in G-Sync's territory (45 FPS for example) - I thought V-Sync was only enabled at above 144Hz. And if that's not the case, then what the heck is G-sync doing if V-sync is off?


----------



## scaramonga

OK can someone confirm the v2 release date?, as I think I've been had, lol. March is mine, with box details of monitor deliberately covered up with address label. That was what arose my suspicion to the fact, as the box is large enough for label to be put anywhere, but just so happens to be carefully placed over the relevant details! I ain't opened it yet, and am dammed raging!

Will post pics when I get home.


----------



## Shermanderland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> That was really confusing, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why V-Sync would have any effect on input lag when it's in G-Sync's territory (45 FPS for example) - I thought V-Sync was only enabled at above 144Hz. And if that's not the case, then what the heck is G-sync doing if V-sync is off?


No clue. Shows that if you're at max refresh rate on g-sync monitor, you should use vsync for best results and if you're at lower rates it should be off for some reason (not sure why exactly it matters). Someone in the comments recommended limiting frame rates to 135fps. LINK: http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/

They did a similar test and found that gsync enabled at 120-138fps gets about the same latency as super high frame rates ~144-300 with no v-sync. For some reason gsync ****s the bed above 138fps.


----------



## Gdourado

I Need your help.
I want to get a GSync monitor.
I was set on the swift, but then started reading online about the numerous issues it has...
So I am scared of buying a swift.
How is the acer?
Any major know issues?
Is it a safer bet than the swift?

Thanks


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> Just came in stock at my Microcenter, picked one up today. Zero dead pixels, no dirt, bugs, etc. Barely noticeable bleed, and wouldn't even notice it if I wasn't looking for it.


Is it much better than my back light bleed (posted above)? Have u tested it in the dark on a black picture at default brightness?

Im just trying t figure out if its worth the 1 hour drive to exchange for a new one. The bleed on mine bothers me and is def noticeable in game even at 35 brightness. And it is a June model.


----------



## doom26464

also interested in this monitor.

Looking at picking it up start of next month. Is it safe to say they have most of there quality control issues under control finally?

I heard all june/july build monitors are working quite flawlessly


----------



## saruin

Anyone think it's possible to request a vendor (amazon) to ship you a "June/July" build of this monitor before placing an order?? I'm not sure if the build date is printed on the box itself though.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> Anyone think it's possible to request a vendor (amazon) to ship you a "June/July" build of this monitor before placing an order?? I'm not sure if the build date is printed on the box itself though.


I highly doubt it. Ive had mine on order from Amazon for a week now, they have been out of stock for that long. Estimated delivery is Aug 7 - Aug 20. With it taking this long to get restocked, im highly confident i will get a june/july version.


----------



## saruin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> I highly doubt it. Ive had mine on order from Amazon for a week now, they have been out of stock for that long. Estimated delivery is Aug 7 - Aug 20. With it taking this long to get restocked, im highly confident i will get a june/july version.


Oh wow, I just realized it was on a wait now that I see that through checkout. I want to order this right away but don't want to be surprised with amazon's "shipping sooner than expected" notice on the chance they find and send an earlier build model (I know it's probably a very low chance of this happening, I just don't want to go through an RMA process).


----------



## scaramonga

A box the size of Jupiter, and the address label (to myself) just happens to cover monitor info on box perfectly







Would your suspicions get warm?



















Yeah, shocking, and it was advertised as a new V2 model, which I know it ain't, hence its going back unopened









Way to get rid of old stock on unsuspecting customers, except I ain't one of them


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> Oh wow, I just realized it was on a wait now that I see that through checkout. I want to order this right away but don't want to be surprised with amazon's "shipping sooner than expected" notice on the chance they find and send an earlier build model (I know it's probably a very low chance of this happening, I just don't want to go through an RMA process).


Then if you absolutely dont want to go through RMA, your only option is to wait. Im sure someone (if not me) will update this when i get mine from them.

TBH, if it was me, id just order it, and if i got a bad one, return it to amazon. I can get the monitor cheaper elsewhere, but amazon has the best return policy on this that i can find. Thats the reason im waiting for the restock and paying 20$ more to get it from amazon.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> A box the size of Jupiter, and the address label (to myself) just happens to cover monitor info on box perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would your suspicions get warm?
> 
> Yeah, shocking, and it was advertised as a new V2 model, which I know it ain't, hence its going back unopened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to get rid of old stock on unsuspecting customers, except I ain't one of them


Why? Do you really want the 120 Hz ULMB? If not then at least fire it up and see what the lottery has to offer. Whats the worst that could happen? You might end up pleasantly surprised and not have to ship it back.

I dunno, if I were you I would at least have to start it up and see what's what before sending it back...


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Why? Do you really want the 120 Hz ULMB? If not then at least fire it up and see what the lottery has to offer. Whats the worst that could happen? You might end up pleasantly surprised and not have to ship it back.
> 
> I dunno, if I were you I would at least have to start it up and see what's what before sending it back...


Principal.

Why should I? The only reason I bought it, was because it was advertised as a V2. Now, regardless of whatever, the company who I bought it from are in the wrong for trying to pass on crap stock to the unsuspecting public. Well I'm sorry, but I ain't one of them. Maybe you are happy to accept what works for you after spending £700+, regardless, I wont, and I'm damn sure they are gonna pay for it.

If you bought a diamond ring for your wife after seeing an ad, and she's highly delighted with it, but later you find out they are fake, and she tells you not to worry, as its the thought that counts, damn right you'd be bothered.

This has to stop. No wonder we don't get anywhere, when people just accept what they think should be the norm.

Oh, and did I say I wanted 120hz anything?


----------



## saruin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Then if you absolutely dont want to go through RMA, your only option is to wait. Im sure someone (if not me) will update this when i get mine from them.
> 
> TBH, if it was me, id just order it, and if i got a bad one, return it to amazon. I can get the monitor cheaper elsewhere, but amazon has the best return policy on this that i can find. Thats the reason im waiting for the restock and paying 20$ more to get it from amazon.


Think I'll go ahead and order this now then. I have to wait until the 12th of August at the very minimum. I feel like a fool for ordering this as I haven't done much research on this specific monitor (and working MASSIVE overtime lately, I feel like I deserve a little splurge).


----------



## DRen72

I just felt like saying this after reading all the comments in here about QC and build dates and sending monitors back, etc.

I purchased mine the week after they were released. Mine is a January build.

No dirt, no dead pixels and no back light bleed. Yes, there is some expected IPS glow but once I found the right profile, that's no longer a major issue either. Finishing playing The Evil Within this week and it's a dark game. Glow hasn't been an issue. Glows more than my older TN panel Swift, but worth the trade off as IPS destroys TN...IMHO.


----------



## t1337dude

Edited


----------



## tlamming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> In a way, you could call it that I guess. I know it's not the ethical thing to do. If something goes missing that went completely unnoticed, they probably don't miss it that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big businesses account for a certain amount of stock going missing anyways, not like they're going to hurt, even in the slightest. But if they ask for it back at any point, of course I'll give it back. They probably won't though, Newegg is ginormous. It won't make a meaningful impact to them either way. If it were a smaller business whose livelihood depended on not making mistakes like that, I'd have let them know. I'm not trying to hurt anyone, but this is definitely one of those scenario's where I'm not above punishing Newegg for their mistake.


I dont believe in Karma but I always worry about things like this balancing themselves out.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Principal.
> 
> Why should I? The only reason I bought it, was because it was advertised as a V2. Now, regardless of whatever, the company who I bought it from are in the wrong for trying to pass on crap stock to the unsuspecting public. Well I'm sorry, but I ain't one of them. Maybe you are happy to accept what works for you after spending £700+, regardless, I wont, and I'm damn sure they are gonna pay for it.
> 
> If you bought a diamond ring for your wife after seeing an ad, and she's highly delighted with it, but later you find out they are fake, and she tells you not to worry, as its the thought that counts, damn right you'd be bothered.
> 
> This has to stop. No wonder we don't get anywhere, when people just accept what they think should be the norm.
> 
> Oh, and did I say I wanted 120hz anything?


You shoulda just said you wanted 120 Hz ULMB. What "principle" are we actually talking about? So under that same *principle* (that's the real way to spell it) people should continue to return K series CPUs until a desirable batch is delivered? This entitlement is what has to stop. Gamers and enthusiast have become a bunch of cry babys when it comes to graphics downgrades, bad ports, overclocking headroom of basically everything, etc. Look back to computing 10 years ago, it was so much less forgiving.

That analogy is very poor, a fake daimond ring? Everyone else here has played the lottery and played the hand they have been dealt. Acer has admirably made good on returns and RMAs for almost any reason, no questions asked. That is almost unheard of in this industry with pretty strict pixel policies. Yes the overall QC was poor for the first several batches, but that doesn't mean that there are all of these unhappy members gaming on their XB270HUs, oh the contrary. Nobody has had to accept anything they didn't want, although some folks have had to endure multiple returns. Maybe we should all demand V2 (regardless of the condition of our current Predators) on the same principle you discuss above.

All I'm saying is how will you even know if it is "crap stock". The general perception of this monitor to the people who don't own it is bewildering. I couldn't be happier with mine and I only had to buy it once (April batch).


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> I dont believe in Karma but I always worry about things like this balancing themselves out.


I agree depending on the circumstance but in this case I genuinely believe I have nothing to worry about. Ultimately it's an insignificant mistake made by someone at the company that no one will be punished for.


----------



## tlamming

You dont know that. There must be a customer service rep that will get in trouble for giving away 700 dollars in merchandise. That or a shipper. They account for all that stuff.

Anyway, there is actually nothing they can do. If its shipped to you, they dont have a recourse.


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> You shoulda just said you wanted 120 Hz ULMB. What "principle" are we actually talking about? So under that same *principle* (that's the real way to spell it) people should continue to return K series CPUs until a desirable batch is delivered? This entitlement is what has to stop. Gamers and enthusiast have become a bunch of cry babys when it comes to graphics downgrades, bad ports, overclocking headroom of basically everything, etc. Look back to computing 10 years ago, it was so much less forgiving.
> 
> That analogy is very poor, a fake daimond ring? Everyone else here has played the lottery and played the hand they have been dealt. Acer has admirably made good on returns and RMAs for almost any reason, no questions asked. That is almost unheard of in this industry with pretty strict pixel policies. Yes the overall QC was poor for the first several batches, but that doesn't mean that there are all of these unhappy members gaming on their XB270HUs, oh the contrary. Nobody has had to accept anything they didn't want, although some folks have had to endure multiple returns. Maybe we should all demand V2 (regardless of the condition of our current Predators) on the same principle you discuss above.
> 
> All I'm saying is how will you even know if it is "crap stock". The general perception of this monitor to the people who don't own it is bewildering. I couldn't be happier with mine and I only had to buy it once (April batch).


You don't get it.

I've read through this thread, read through numerous others on this subject. So I based my decision to BUY on some site who was advertising a V2 model, basically in the hope of getting lucky and saving me some hassle. Now, that was not gonna guarantee me getting a decent monitor from the lottery, no, but I believe I should get what I was originally aiming for, and not some product 'covered up' as so.

I ordered a V2, I should get a V2!, nothing more, and certainly (as I got) nothing less.

Else, don't advertise it as such.

P.S
Thx for correcting my spelling


----------



## tlamming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> You don't get it.
> 
> I've read through this thread, read through numerous others on this subject. So I based my decision to BUY on some site who was advertising a V2 model, basically in the hope of getting lucky and saving me some hassle. Now, that was not gonna guarantee me getting a decent monitor from the lottery, no, but I believe I should get what I was originally aiming for, and not some product 'covered up' as so.
> 
> I ordered a V2, I should get a V2!, nothing more, and certainly (as I got) nothing less.
> 
> Else, don't advertise it as such.


A version 2? Like a june or july build? What does that even mean, they arent even out yet?


----------



## t1337dude

Edited


----------



## scaramonga

Am I allowed to post the actual web site ad? to make it clear? I don't wanna break any rules.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Am I allowed to post the actual web site ad? to make it clear? I don't wanna break any rules.


I don't see what would be wrong with that.

If your model wasn't made May or later, I'd assume you don't have a 120Hz model. I'd probably send it back in your case, if you thought you were getting the most recent revision. Earlier models are probably more likely to have defects too.


----------



## scaramonga

OK

Actually, I'll just post link, and mods can take it down if not fine.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-acer-predator-xb270hu-v2-2k-144hz-g-sync-ips-displayport-2560x1440-350cd-m2-100m1-4ms-speakers-us


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> You don't get it.
> 
> I've read through this thread, read through numerous others on this subject. So I based my decision to BUY on some site who was advertising a V2 model, basically in the hope of getting lucky and saving me some hassle. Now, that was not gonna guarantee me getting a decent monitor from the lottery, no, but I believe I should get what I was originally aiming for, and not some product 'covered up' as so.
> 
> I ordered a V2, I should get a V2!, nothing more, and certainly (as I got) nothing less.
> 
> Else, don't advertise it as such.
> 
> P.S
> Thx for correcting my spelling


Oh no, I get it. You want a perfect monitor, and you saw an ad that supposedly promised you a newer version of the monitor which is supposed to have better QC. And you do have a reason to return said monitor seeing that they indeed shipped you an older version. But the only problem is that your ultimate goal is a perfect monitor right?

So what does it matter which batch it came from? Granted it is still a perfect monitor. There is nothing inherently different about the newer batches, only better supposed QC (and 120 Hz ULMB). So although you might feel dupped by the reseller without even opening the box, but does it really matter? I get it, but it just doesn't make any sense to me. A perfect monitor is a perfect monitor regardless of the batch, manufacturing facility, or alignment of the stars when it was built if they are all the same internals.

The reason I file this under entitlement is because some people try to find some edge when it comes to the lottery and they fixate on it. It becomes a game within a game for people to obtain what they want, and not end up with a poor overclocker or inferior monitor. I sincerely hope you didn't pay extra for this "V2" monitor, that in itself is just wrong on the part of the reseller...


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Oh no, I get it. You want a perfect monitor, and you saw an ad that supposedly promised you a newer version of the monitor which is supposed to have better QC. And you do have a reason to return said monitor seeing that they indeed shipped you an older version. But the only problem is that your ultimate goal is a perfect monitor right?
> 
> So what does it matter which batch it came from? Granted it is still a perfect monitor. There is nothing inherently different about the newer batches, only better supposed QC (and 120 Hz ULMB). So although you might feel dupped by the reseller without even opening the box, but does it really matter? I get it, but it just doesn't make any sense to me. A perfect monitor is a perfect monitor regardless of the batch, manufacturing facility, or alignment of the stars when it was built if they are all the same internals.
> 
> The reason I file this under entitlement is because some people try to find some edge when it comes to the lottery and they fixate on it. It becomes a game within a game for people to obtain what they want, and not end up with a poor overclocker or inferior monitor. I sincerely hope you didn't pay extra for this "V2" monitor, that in itself is just wrong on the part of the reseller...


Listen, I'll tell you something.

I live in a world where I expect to get what is advertised, and when I pay for it, now if that is changing, then God help us all.

I'm 52 years of age come next month, and I already have one of these monitors, (a bad one at that, but that's a long story, and nothing to do with this case) along with a Dell 2715h, a Dell U2410, and an LG 34UC87, and several other types that you wont even have heard of.

There is no such thing as a 'perfect' anything, and I ain't lookin for it, nor am I wanting to hear it from someone who thinks I need to hear it.

At the end of the day, it's going back, as I feel they tried to fob me off with something, other than what I ordered. Underhand is the word, and an incorrect way to run any business, regardless of any 'sweet' dressing you wish to top it with.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Listen, I'll tell you something.
> 
> I live in a world where I expect to get what is advertised, and when I pay for it, now if that is changing, then God help us all.
> 
> I'm 52 years of age come next month, and I already have one of these monitors, (a bad one at that, but that's a long story, and nothing to do with this case) along with a Dell 2715h, a Dell U2410, and an LG 34UC87, and several other types that you wont even have heard of.
> 
> There is no such thing as a 'perfect' anything, and I ain't lookin for it, nor am I wanting to hear it from someone who thinks I need to hear it.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's going back, as I feel they tried to fob me off with something, other than what I ordered. Underhand is the word, and an incorrect way to run any business, regardless of any 'sweet' dressing you wish to top it with.


It would be so funny if that monitor really is a V2 version from Acer where they updated the firmware. But you wouldn't know that because you didn't even bother to hook up the monitor and power it on.







if it is not a V2 at all then it deserves to go back.


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> It would be so funny if that monitor really is a V2 version from Acer where they updated the firmware. But you wouldn't know that because you didn't even bother to hook up the monitor and power it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it is not a V2 at all then it deserves to go back.


But its nothing to do with just firmware? Stuff behind the panel is not solved by that? So, no, I don't see what's funny? It could be version 300, for all I care. The point is this. I know by date on box, and the fact that who I bought it from has deliberately hidden that fact, so why have they done so?

I'll tell you why, plain and simple really, no maths needed.

They advertised a new version (V2), and here is their Facebook stance on that one:



Note the response from Scan









Here is the actual page: https://www.facebook.com/scancomputers?fref=nf

So, maybe randomly?, I really don't know? they are getting rid of their old stock in between orders for new, and I'm one of the unlucky ones? Who knows?, but I find nothing funny about it regardless, as its underhand and not good business practice to deceive any customer.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> But its nothing to do with just firmware? Stuff behind the panel is not solved by that? So, no, I don't see what's funny? It could be version 300, for all I care. The point is this. I know by date on box, and the fact that who I bought it from has deliberately hidden that fact, so why have they done so?
> 
> I'll tell you why, plain and simple really, no maths needed.
> 
> They advertised a new version (V2), and here is their Facebook stance on that one:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the response from Scan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the actual page: https://www.facebook.com/scancomputers?fref=nf
> 
> So, maybe randomly?, I really don't know? they are getting rid of their old stock in between orders for new, and I'm one of the unlucky ones? Who knows?, but I find nothing funny about it regardless, as its underhand and not good business practice to deceive any customer.


So the whole idea of "V2" is that it's free of defects found the first batches? Well first off not all of the older batches have defects, like mine. Heck one person on [H] even bought a REFURBISHED monitor from the first batch which is supposedly a defective one that's been returned then Acer resells it, and he ended up getting a perfect one too. If you sought a good panel because it's V2 but then the box shows that it isn't then yeah there's _probably_ a higher chance of getting a defective monitor but if you don't care about 120Hz ULMB I would've at _least_ powered it on and see how it is because there's a chance it could've been a good one and it literally takes 5 minutes to do so. Now you're just potentially returning a really good panel without even trying.


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Now you're just potentially returning a really good panel without even trying.


Sell you it for, lets say, £700? post free?, if your willing to take a gamble? Would you?, hey, its V2!!?

When someone doesn't look you in the eyes when talking, they are hiding something, and something I learnt a long time ago, but very true


----------



## Evillor

When i pay this much for an item, it better be as described, if not, i return it. Hell if i buy a cheeseburger with ketchup only, and it has other items on it, i return it. Im just one of those consumers that expects an item to be 100% as described, and wont accept anything less. When you add in the seller tried to hide the manufacture date, even more cause to return.


----------



## emsj86

Figure I check In as most won't in my situation. Bought from newegg upon release had three dead pixels returned and got a new one. It has no flaws and hasn't showed any signs of having flaws or problems. Very happy I bought this monitor coming from 1080p 144hz it wasn't the biggest Jump until yu plug your old monitor in and realize there is a big difference


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> When i pay this much for an item, it better be as described, if not, i return it. Hell if i buy a cheeseburger with ketchup only, and it has other items on it, i return it. Im just one of those consumers that expects an item to be 100% as described, and wont accept anything less. When you add in the seller tried to hide the manufacture date, even more cause to return.


Yes but the member is referring to a marketing description/ploy of a version 2 (V2) which truly doesn't officially exist. He doesn't even know the condition of the monitor because he refuses to even give it a try. I am just saying that if the shoe fits then wear it. This should just be highlighted as a side dispute with a reseller and not with the manufacturer or it's QC. There is just so much propaganda floating around about this monitor now it is comical. Heck even resellers are using it as a way to sell more monitors...

I certainly don't want to run in circles with this, and yes everyone should get what they pay for and expect nothing less etc etc. I just couldn't not open the box and plug it in. The lottery is the lottery, scratch that ticket and see if you are a winner instead of complaining in the owner's forum...


----------



## lexic0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Figure I check In as most won't in my situation. Bought from newegg upon release had three dead pixels returned and got a new one. It has no flaws and hasn't showed any signs of having flaws or problems. Very happy I bought this monitor coming from 1080p 144hz it wasn't the biggest Jump until yu plug your old monitor in and realize there is a big difference


What's the build date of yours? It'll be on the side under the specs

Edit: just picked up a June 2015 from my local microcenter. Hoping for the gold egg


----------



## xlim3y

I still need to check mine at night, but I quickly examined it over lunch after setting it up and zero dead pixels, and in my semi dark office, only marginal IPS glow in the lower right, definitely not noticeable unless it's SUPER dark (which it never is in my office) and a completely black screen.

I am quite pleased I got a good one on my first try.

Will try the settings from tft tonight when I get home.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Figure I check In as most won't in my situation. Bought from newegg upon release had three dead pixels returned and got a new one. It has no flaws and hasn't showed any signs of having flaws or problems. Very happy I bought this monitor coming from 1080p 144hz it wasn't the biggest Jump until yu plug your old monitor in and realize there is a big difference


Congratulations









I know what you mean about really seeing the difference when you have to go back to your old monitor. I had to constantly go back and forth between my Dell 24" 1200p 60Hz IPS and it was painful each time using that thing.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yes but the member is referring to a marketing description/ploy of a version 2 (V2) which truly doesn't officially exist. He doesn't even know the condition of the monitor because he refuses to even give it a try. I am just saying that if the shoe fits then wear it. This should just be highlighted as a side dispute with a reseller and not with the manufacturer or it's QC. There is just so much propaganda floating around about this monitor now it is comical. Heck even resellers are using it as a way to sell more monitors...
> 
> I certainly don't want to run in circles with this, and yes everyone should get what they pay for and expect nothing less etc etc. I just couldn't not open the box and plug it in. The lottery is the lottery, scratch that ticket and see if you are a winner instead of complaining in the owner's forum...


Oh i dont disagree with you. If it was me, it would be a moral dilemma. I want a perfect screen, and if that was one, would i send it back because they lied?.

I honestly couldn't say 100% what i would do in this situation. But im pretty sure i would at least plug it in. I doubt id ever use ULMB as the main point is gsync. So the 120 ULMB is useless to me.


----------



## lexic0n

June 2015 build. Perfect. Awesome







)


----------



## xaiviax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexic0n*
> 
> June 2015 build. Perfect. Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Enjoy! I love this monitor.


----------



## lexic0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> Enjoy! I love this monitor.


now that it's night, I've discovered very minor BLB on the top left of my screen. nonissue really


----------



## mercinator16

January 2015 Build

Would this be considered bad BLB?

IMG_20150730_004627.jpg 1146k .jpg file


----------



## AMDATI

I think a lot of people miscontrue backlight blee
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> January 2015 Build
> 
> Would this be considered bad BLB?
> 
> IMG_20150730_004627.jpg 1146k .jpg file


I'd say yes. Some people would call that IPS glow...but they'd be absolutely wrong....regardless of how right they think they are. Return immediately. When you can get panels that display none of that....it's not IPS glow.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexic0n*
> 
> What's the build date of yours? It'll be on the side under the specs
> 
> Edit: just picked up a June 2015 from my local microcenter. Hoping for the gold egg


Ill check but pretty sure t was April 2015. Believe it or not more people get good panels than bad they just don't post back when they get what they want. That's why I checked in bc I believe only 10 percent or less or being returned


----------



## volcom91c

Hi guys,

I've just created an account to share my story with this monitor to you! I apologise if my English is not perfect - feel free to ask if something is not clear

I already returned 5 monitors to date:

1. Production in March: 5 dead/stuck pixels + TERRIBLE BLB
2. Production in March: A large piece of dirt/dust (about 3mm large) + bad BLB but better than before
3. Production in April: No dead pixels, no dirt but still BLB in the right corner. Not much but I won't accept any at this price (and you should not also!)
4. Production in Mai: Absolute perfect panel, no BLB - really none at all. No dead pixels. After a couple of days I noticed some dust under the screen
5. Production in April: Same problem as with monitor number 4, so I assume that they improved the production process in mai

I will wait a couple of weeks. Reorder and hope for a Mai-June Model and wait. There is a high chance that these models will have a lot better build quality.

I may seem a bit overcritical, but that's just my character. If I know there is any fault I won't be able to be happy with the product.

Also the difference between BLB and IPS glow is, that if you move directly in front it will be pitch black. If you move your heard around it will become blueish/greyish. So if you look directly at the corner and you can see glow it is definitely BLB and you should return right away.


----------



## fastpcman12

guys, amazon is selling the acer 27 on backorder amazon prime for $719.99 new! gotta wait 2 to 4 weeks though.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UPVXDA8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00UPVXDA8&linkCode=as2&tag=mylipshurt-20&linkId=QLDFQ7VOREV65RDV


----------



## tlamming

It's gotta be more than 10 percent, amazon stopped for a while for quality issues and the last 3 I ordered last week all had pixel problems


----------



## emsj86

It maybe I just was throwing a number out there. Anyone say screw it and try the Asus 144hz I know it's free sync but looks pretty good


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbola*
> 
> Is there a DP cable anyone would recommend?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starrbuck*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0


I also have this DP cable and it has given me no issues. I actually got it for free from Amazon when I ordered it for my last Benq monitor and realized I didn't need it. I started a return through Amazon and they credited me the amount and said to just keep it. I guess they periodically do that with small items that would cost more to ship back and forth...


----------



## AMDATI

I'd say the exact number of issues in general is very high. Why? Because most people have to return the thing 2-5 times to get a good one, and even then it's not always flawless, with either 'acceptable' back light bleed, or only a couple of dead pixels, or a smudge you can't see except when it's full black. Most people simply became exhausted and gave up, either returning completely or accepting a still faulty monitor, just less faulty than the previous ones.

Acer's already reported huge losses this year. So this is certainly not a case of the ones getting good one remaining quiet and the ones getting bad ones complaining. In fact, I think the XB270HU has had pretty much the worst QC issues and numbers in a monitor, ever. I've never seen a monitor with soo many bad reviews or reports of QC issues.

So all things considered, I'd say the actual success rate of getting a decent monitor is in the area of 15-20%. And even if they fixed it in June production, there's still tons of march, april and may stock to offload that retailers are desperately trying to get rid of.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I'd say the exact number of issues in general is very high. Why? Because most people have to return the thing 2-5 times to get a good one, and even then it's not always flawless, with either 'acceptable' back light bleed, or only a couple of dead pixels, or a smudge you can't see except when it's full black. Most people simply became exhausted and gave up, either returning completely or accepting a still faulty monitor, just less faulty than the previous ones.
> 
> Acer's already reported huge losses this year. So this is certainly not a case of the ones getting good one remaining quiet and the ones getting bad ones complaining. In fact, I think the XB270HU has had pretty much the worst QC issues and numbers in a monitor, ever. I've never seen a monitor with soo many bad reviews or reports of QC issues.
> 
> So all things considered, I'd say the actual success rate of getting a decent monitor is in the area of 15-20%. And even if they fixed it in June production, there's still tons of march, april and may stock to offload that retailers are desperately trying to get rid of.


All things considered, this post is completely wrong and rooted in misinformation.


----------



## boredgunner

Sign me up. Pics came out terrible, I'll just use this for now.










No defective pixels, IPS glow practically not noticeable at all, stock cable doing the trick so far at 144 Hz (Cable Matters one coming in the mail tomorrow). I've actually never seen a defective pixel in my life. I'm glad that streak continues here.

I did not have the patience to wait for the ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q.


----------



## doom26464

what is wrong with the stock cable it comes with?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> what is wrong with the stock cable it comes with?


Nothing for me. Some people said it struggled to run 144 Hz or something.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nothing for me. Some people said it struggled to run 144 Hz or something.


Always going to be a bad cable here & there. For the majority though, the stock cable is fine.

I ended up buying another cable though, Because i needed an extra foot or two, to navigate my computer desk lol


----------



## mercinator16

Its not really a big deal for me, the camera makes it look 100x worse.


----------



## deizel5

I really wish some people that said they have no/little backlight bleed/glow would post pictures of their display displaying a black screen in the dark. I just have a feeling many people don't play dark games and so dont notice it.


----------



## Luck100

Is there any way to configure things so you can switch between G-sync and ULMB while in game? If I enable G-sync in NVCP then I can't switch to ULMB using the monitor OSD (I get the message "can't enable ULMB while G-sync is active"). Seems kind of lame that I have to quit out of the game and change settings in NVCP to go from G-sync to ULMB.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Is there any way to configure things so you can switch between G-sync and ULMB while in game? If I enable G-sync in NVCP then I can't switch to ULMB using the monitor OSD (I get the message "can't enable ULMB while G-sync is active"). Seems kind of lame that I have to quit out of the game and change settings in NVCP to go from G-sync to ULMB.


Not sure about this and I don't know too much about ULMB ... but I do know that any time I change my monitor to 120hz, it automatically changes to ULMB mode.

Is that normal?


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Not sure about this and I don't know too much about ULMB ... but I do know that any time I change my monitor to 120hz, it automatically changes to ULMB mode.
> 
> Is that normal?


What's your setting in the NVCP (G-sync, ULMB, or fixed refresh rate)? It can only go into ULMB mode if G-sync is not selected. From the monitor OSD you can turn on/off ULMB as long as G-sync is not enabled.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> I really wish some people that said they have no/little backlight bleed/glow would post pictures of their display displaying a black screen in the dark. I just have a feeling many people don't play dark games and so dont notice it.


I can notice it on a completely black screen with all lights in the room switched off (right corners, a bit more on the lower one), otherwise I can't. I play many dark games since I'm a big fan of the horror franchise. Penumbra, Amnesia, Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason, Anna: Extended Edition, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (not pure horror but much of the environment is very dark), Underhell, No More Room in Hell, Killing Floor 2. Glow is not an issue in those at all, granted when I'm on my PC I do keep one light on in the room.

With that being said, I tried to take pictures but my camera sucks (cheap basic point and shoot) and I suck at taking pictures. It wouldn't be an accurate picture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Not sure about this and I don't know too much about ULMB ... but I do know that any time I change my monitor to 120hz, it automatically changes to ULMB mode.
> 
> Is that normal?


Doesn't sound normal to me since I thought ULMB only worked at 85 Hz and 100 Hz? If you can get it working at 120 Hz then it might be possible to get 3D Vision 2 to work (not that I personally care about this).


----------



## Luck100

ULMB works at 120 Hz on monitors made in April or later. It definitely works at 120 Hz on mine, I've been using it


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> All things considered, this post is completely wrong and rooted in misinformation.


Lol, that has never stopped him in the past...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> ULMB works at 120 Hz on monitors made in April or later. It definitely works at 120 Hz on mine, I've been using it


Impressive. This makes Acer more prepared to battle the upcoming PG279Q which seems like it will support 120 Hz ULMB too. I wonder if the XB270HU will officially become a 3D Vision 2 compatible monitor, once the older ones are cycled out?

Also the OP should be updated to reflect this information. You know, I haven't even tried ULMB yet. G-SYNC all day for me. But I should give it a try just to see how it looks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Lol, that has never stopped him in the past...


I can understand his frustration, however an average rating of 4/5 on newegg (and similar elsewhere) suggest that dead pixels and dirt inside the screen plague only the minority of buyers.


----------



## Kane-NL

I got my Acer Predator XB270HUbprz today with zero defects. Also limited backlight bleeding. Ordered it from 4Laucnh and the unit i got was manufactured in April. Just informing. It is a great monitor! Does anyone maybe have some tips for good monitor settings?


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I can notice it on a completely black screen with all lights in the room switched off (right corners, a bit more on the lower one), otherwise I can't. I play many dark games since I'm a big fan of the horror franchise. Penumbra, Amnesia, Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason, Anna: Extended Edition, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (not pure horror but much of the environment is very dark), Underhell, No More Room in Hell, Killing Floor 2. Glow is not an issue in those at all, granted when I'm on my PC I do keep one light on in the room.
> 
> With that being said, I tried to take pictures but my camera sucks (cheap basic point and shoot) and I suck at taking pictures. It wouldn't be an accurate picture.
> Doesn't sound normal to me since I thought ULMB only worked at 85 Hz and 100 Hz? If you can get it working at 120 Hz then it might be possible to get 3D Vision 2 to work (not that I personally care about this).


Im just trying to figure out if its worth exchanging my monitor for a new one. The glow on mine bothers me...it's 800 bucks...if i can really get one with much less back light bleed ill definitely box it all up and return it.

With my luck tho mine is probably the best u can get and all others i get will have dead pixels\blb bleed etc.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane-NL*
> 
> Does anyone maybe have some tips for good monitor settings?


See the first post of this thread. It lists the recommended settings from TFTCentral. Most of us are using those, perhaps with a different brightness setting since we all have different lighting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Im just trying to figure out if its worth exchanging my monitor for a new one. The glow on mine bothers me...it's 800 bucks...if i can really get one with much less back light bleed ill definitely box it all up and return it.
> 
> With my luck tho mine is probably the best u can get and all others i get will have dead pixels\blb bleed etc.


If an $800 product bothers you then that's not good. Have you tried other IPS monitors? Maybe IPS just isn't for you. Is it too late to refund?


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Im just trying to figure out if its worth exchanging my monitor for a new one. The glow on mine bothers me...it's 800 bucks...if i can really get one with much less back light bleed ill definitely box it all up and return it.
> 
> With my luck tho mine is probably the best u can get and all others i get will have dead pixels\blb bleed etc.


You are going to get glow regardless. If it bothers you, return it while you can and get a different panel, like a TN rog swift or something.


----------



## hamzta09

Got this monitor now, very little glow, bottom right, yellow/orange tint.

Anyway if you enable GSync for windowed apps aswell as fullscreen, MPC and other video players lag/freeze every couple seconds including the mousepointer.


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> You are going to get glow regardless. If it bothers you, return it while you can and get a different panel, like a TN rog swift or something.


Well i think my glow might be more than normal from what ive seen,but its hard to say. Some people claim they only have a tiny in the lower right and ive got it all over. Im just trying to get the best possible xb270hu possible without wasting time going back and forth to microcenter etc.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Well i think my glow might be more than normal from what ive seen,but its hard to say. Some people claim they only have a tiny in the lower right and ive got it all over. Im just trying to get the best possible xb270hu possible without wasting time going back and forth to microcenter etc.


Glow on all corners and edges is abnormal. I'd RMA.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Well i think my glow might be more than normal from what ive seen,but its hard to say. Some people claim they only have a tiny in the lower right and ive got it all over. Im just trying to get the best possible xb270hu possible without wasting time going back and forth to microcenter etc.


Your confusing glow with backlight bleed, which makes it harder to help you.

All ips panels will glow. When people say they have a little bit in the bottom right corner, they are talking about backlight bleed.


----------



## deizel5

Ok then it is blb. This is mine again.


A more recent photo:

Overexposed yes,but its there and i can see it in game, the bottom right looks off even in bright games. That bulb showing in the more recent photo is a new thing ive been noticing too.

So i should definitely be able to do better than this right? If so im going to exchange tonight.


----------



## Beedge

Hi folks! Just received my XB270HU from Amazon. I think I won the panel lottery. 0 dead pixels and absolutely no IPS glow. This thing is amazing.

Ok, with that out of the way here's my question:

I had the display set to 144hz just fine. Then, I hook up my secondary display (LG 27MP33 60hz 1080p) using HDMI as it doesn't even have DVI (weird huh). Problem is that now in the nvidia control panel, the max refresh I can choose for the XB270HU is 120 hz. In the windows advanced settings I can choose 144hz but then all the colors get screwed up bad on both monitors. Does anyone know why the second monitor is causing this? Oh I'm on a GTX 760. (980 ti is in on its way...)

Thanks!


----------



## hamzta09

Anyone got ARK?

I get a toooooooon of banding on the loadingscreen with this monitor at ~2.3 gamma.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I can understand his frustration, however an average rating of 4/5 on newegg (and similar elsewhere) suggest that dead pixels and dirt inside the screen plague only the minority of buyers.


He doesn't own any variation of the new Gsync monitors, but that hasn't stopped him (and many others) from forming very random opinions on the overall success and reception of this monitor. Granted Acer's QC for the first few batches was very poor it doesn't mean they are loosing money and everyone has had to return 2-5 monitors to get a decent one. I just find it comical some of the slippery slope conclusions that are drawn from simply reading forum posts in the owner's forum. Some of the speculation that has been posted here is so far from the truth it makes you cringe just to read it.

Enjoy that new monitor BTW! I absolutely love mine and only had to buy one...


----------



## templetonpeck

I just received mine today and it has a manufactured date of June 2015.

So far 2 dead pixels spotted + backlight bleed you can see in the daytime in the bottom right corner in two spots. Yup definitely fixed their issues with their June 2015 run...


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Ok then it is blb. This is mine again.
> 
> 
> A more recent photo:
> 
> Overexposed yes,but its there and i can see it in game, the bottom right looks off even in bright games. That bulb showing in the more recent photo is a new thing ive been noticing too.
> 
> So i should definitely be able to do better than this right? If so im going to exchange tonight.


ITs hard to tell with a photo but that looks pretty bad, if it bothers you return it, and that would bother me (if the photos are accurate)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> He doesn't own any variation of the new Gsync monitors, but that hasn't stopped him (and many others) from forming very random opinions on the overall success and reception of this monitor. Granted Acer's QC for the first few batches was very poor it doesn't mean they are loosing money and everyone has had to return 2-5 monitors to get a decent one. I just find it comical some of the slippery slope conclusions that are drawn from simply reading forum posts in the owner's forum. Some of the speculation that has been posted here is so far from the truth it makes you cringe just to read it.
> 
> Enjoy that new monitor BTW! I absolutely love mine and only had to buy one...


Thanks. I just found out that mine supports ULMB at 120 Hz. I like pleasant surprises, even though I don't plan on using ULMB much if at all. I definitely won the lottery with this one.


----------



## scaramonga

OK, I opened it, after speaking to some guy on Tech Support, and listening to his bull.

ULMB is 120, for this March model, not that I'm bothered one jot, but it's a way to tell something.

Apologies for crap quality, but it was a dark room.



To be honest, I only notice it at boot up, and on screen saver, as I have mine set to 'blank', although I ain't fully tested in other scenarios yet. The Lagom BLACK screen don't show this whatsoever, and that is supposed to test for bleed, but then again, I'm no expert.

So what do you guys think?

Only setting I've changed is brightness, down to 24.


----------



## mohawk411

How is everyone finding Windows 10 display on the XB270HU. I find icons and text are ever so slightly pixelated.

Can anyone confirm this that has Windows 10.


----------



## deizel5

Ok here is a more accurate photo of how the blb is. It does bother me a bit and if there is potential for a better one ill go for it.


Thats with my camera exposure set to either the lowest or second lowest, and my screen brightness is 47. Anyone have one with much less blb?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> OK, I opened it, after speaking to some guy on Tech Support, and listening to his bull.
> 
> ULMB is 120, for this March model, not that I'm bothered one jot, but it's a way to tell something.
> 
> Apologies for crap quality, but it was a dark room.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I only notice it at boot up, and on screen saver, as I have mine set to 'blank', although I ain't fully tested in other scenarios yet. The Lagom BLACK screen don't show this whatsoever, and that is supposed to test for bleed, but then again, I'm no expert.
> 
> So what do you guys think?
> 
> Only setting I've changed is brightness, down to 24.


Glad to see you decided to open it up! The picture won't really convey what you see with your eyes accurately. I am sure you already checked it for dead pixels. Look for screen uniformity issues carefully with different colored backgrounds too.

IMO the best way to really gauge the bleed and glow is by what you can see during normal usage, especially dark scenes of movies/games. The bleed will likely lessen over time anyways as the panel settles in to the frame. If you have another monitor hook it up and compare both. That really helped me when I still had my Benq BL2710PT. I could compare the bleed and glow easily with a good point of reference with another similar panel vs just gauging it arbitrarily.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Ok here is a more accurate photo of how the blb is. It does bother me a bit and if there is potential for a better one ill go for it.
> 
> 
> Thats with my camera exposure set to either the lowest or second lowest, and my screen brightness is 47. Anyone have one with much less blb?


Honestly, that doesnt look too bad now the photo isnt overexposing it. Thats probably about an average bleed from all the ones ive seen. You could definitely do worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohawk411*
> 
> How is everyone finding Windows 10 display on the XB270HU. I find icons and text are ever so slightly pixelated.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this that has Windows 10.


WIn 10 has a setting under display/advanced/ cleartype text. It screws with the way the desktop icons and text are displayed, toggle that a bit


----------



## vladz

Anyone using windows 10? Hows your gsync is still active on desktop?


----------



## Bard

Hi, I'm a new owner of a January-make XB270HU (thanks DigitalForce), and I was wondering as to good calibration settings.







What would be best, ULMB or G-Sync? Colour profiles? I'm lost! Help!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> Hi, I'm a new owner of a January-make XB270HU (thanks DigitalForce), and I was wondering as to good calibration settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be best, ULMB or G-Sync? Colour profiles? I'm lost! Help!


See the first page for recommended OSD settings. They're taken from TFTCentral and are ideal for a dark/very dim room.

As for ULMB vs G-SYNC, that's up for you to decide. Do some testing. Maybe you'll end up using one in all games like I do (G-SYNC), or maybe you'll switch depending on the game. ULMB deteriorates color quality somewhat.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> Hi, I'm a new owner of a January-make XB270HU (thanks DigitalForce), and I was wondering as to good calibration settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be best, ULMB or G-Sync? Colour profiles? I'm lost! Help!


In all honesty, you would be an idiot to pay a 300$ premium for gsync, then use ULMB instead.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> In all honesty, you would be an idiot to pay a 300$ premium for gsync, then use ULMB instead.


More like a $150 premium when looking at the MG279Q - same panel but none of the NVIDIA features. ULMB is one of said NVIDIA features too. I could see someone using ULMB in select few games, if the tearing isn't noticeable in said games. I don't really like ULMB though, I bought the monitor for G-SYNC and that's what I'm using.


----------



## Chris899

Hello eveybody.

I'm also be lucky with the purchase of my Acer Monitor out of April. No dead pixels, and no blb.

But there's one mysterium: I can only adjust 120hz with my amd r9 290, and no 144hz or ulmb.

Actually use win10 64bit with latest drivers. Previously used an ips-tv with hdmi 1.4 and 1080p.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris899*
> 
> Hello eveybody.
> 
> I'm also be lucky with the purchase of my Acer Monitor out of April. No dead pixels, and no blb.
> 
> But there's one mysterium: I can only adjust 120hz with my amd r9 290, and no 144hz or ulmb.
> 
> Actually use win10 64bit with latest drivers. Previously used an ips-tv with hdmi 1.4 and 1080p.


This monitor is geared towards Nvidia cards. You need an Nvidia card to use most of the features. The AMD version, is cheaper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> More like a $150 premium when looking at the MG279Q - same panel but none of the NVIDIA features. ULMB is one of said NVIDIA features too. I could see someone using ULMB in select few games, if the tearing isn't noticeable in said games. I don't really like ULMB though, I bought the monitor for G-SYNC and that's what I'm using.


I found that on sale for $499 a week ago, i assumed that was the standard price. But still, Gsync vs ULMB is an easy choice. IF you take ULMB over Gsync on a regular basis, your crazy!


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> IF you take ULMB over Gsync on a regular basis, your crazy!


If you can maintain 144 FPS or higher then ULMB is far superior. Just think about what ULMB does vs G-Sync.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> If you can maintain 144 FPS or higher then ULMB is far superior. Just think about what ULMB does vs G-Sync.


Except ULMB only works at 120 Hz max on new versions of this monitor. 144 FPS or more won't look any different because of that.

ULMB's color distortion is too much for me. Also I used it in a game that has nice object motion blur (which adds realism when used to a modest amount), and using ULMB made that game look weird, but maybe that's just me. G-SYNC's removal of tearing however is more important to me.


----------



## C3321J6

Has anyone noticed the bottom right side where everyone seems to be effected with back light issue is warmer than the rest of the screen?
Im trying to wrap my head around why the back light is most prominent was thinking maybe the power LED


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Except ULMB only works at 120 Hz max on new versions of this monitor. 144 FPS or more won't look any different because of that.
> 
> ULMB's color distortion is too much for me. Also I used it in a game that has nice object motion blur (which adds realism when used to a modest amount), and using ULMB made that game look weird, but maybe that's just me. G-SYNC's removal of tearing however is more important to me.


Correction, 120Hz.


----------



## scaramonga

Any way to get the monitor drivers to install in Windows 10?










Tried the ones from OP post, but I cant seem to get them to work?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Any way to get the monitor drivers to install in Windows 10?
> 
> Tried the ones from OP post, but I cant seem to get them to work?


Did you try running windows update? Thats how i got mine


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Did you try running windows update? Thats how i got mine


Yup, picks up nothing?









And manually updating is the same


----------



## lNomNoml

To install the monitor you need to go to Device manager, View, Show hidden devices, then right click and delete all the monitors shown (including driver). Then try and reinstall the monitor.


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lNomNoml*
> 
> To install the monitor you need to go to Device manager, View, Show hidden devices, then right click and delete all the monitors shown (including driver). Then try and reinstall the monitor.


Thanks I'll try that and report back









Following on from the bleed thing, try this video on youtube, at the located time: https://youtu.be/vgZh6CqsmUI?t=2610

Run full screen of course.

This section should show bleed pretty well, as its dark, and mine is very very little at bottom left of screen, just above taskbar, but seriously not enough to annoy.


----------



## Bard

What does installing drivers do?


----------



## lNomNoml

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> What does installing drivers do?


Lets the operating system know what the monitor is capable of.


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lNomNoml*
> 
> Lets the operating system know what the monitor is capable of.


It already knows that it's capable of 144hz, it says Generic PnP monitor, I don't see what installing the driver would give me. Would it give me -more-? It seems to work 100% fine without installing any drivers.


----------



## mattg

Hi guys, Great thread by the way!!.
Ive been doing soo much research on this monitor but im having trouble finding some basic info that is stopping me from taking the leap.

I primarily do Photoshop on my computer and am used to the apple imac 2.5k displays (so excellent clarity and colour accuracy).

Reason for leaning towards this monitor is 144htz for gaming and gsync (yes i love gaming to!!)

im having trouble finding the combination of a productivity monitor and a gaming monitor so this is where i keep ending up!!!

what is the image quality like on these things i know that everyone always states its excellent but what im looking for is comparison to the 2.5k imac screen (if its around the same that would be fine!)

What is the black rendering like? being IPS it should be decent.

and lastly is there anyone here that does a decent amount of photoshop on these monitors?

(i dont think my 970 supports 10bit colour anyway so these being 8bit should be fine)

Hopefully by some mirical someone on here has this screen and an imac and can compare for me!!

Matt,


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Hi guys, Great thread by the way!!.
> Ive been doing soo much research on this monitor but im having trouble finding some basic info that is stopping me from taking the leap.
> 
> I primarily do Photoshop on my computer and am used to the apple imac 2.5k displays (so excellent clarity and colour accuracy).
> 
> Reason for leaning towards this monitor is 144htz for gaming and gsync (yes i love gaming to!!)
> 
> im having trouble finding the combination of a productivity monitor and a gaming monitor so this is where i keep ending up!!!
> 
> what is the image quality like on these things i know that everyone always states its excellent but what im looking for is comparison to the 2.5k imac screen (if its around the same that would be fine!)
> 
> What is the black rendering like? being IPS it should be decent.
> 
> and lastly is there anyone here that does a decent amount of photoshop on these monitors?
> 
> (i dont think my 970 supports 10bit colour anyway so these being 8bit should be fine)
> 
> Hopefully by some mirical someone on here has this screen and an imac and can compare for me!!
> 
> Matt,


It all depends on exactly how in depth you are with your photoshop. If its just a hobby, then sure, if its for professional work, i would get a professional graphics monitor or stick with the imac. While the image display is decent for an ips panel on the predator, it doesnt compare to something specifically designed for image quality. Again, if you are seriously into photoshop, I wouldnt try to get a one size fits all monitor. The imac 2.5k is 220 PPI, this is around 109, thats a significant amount when it comes to image quality.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> It all depends on exactly how in depth you are with your photoshop. If its just a hobby, then sure, if its for professional work, i would get a professional graphics monitor or stick with the imac. While the image display is decent for an ips panel on the predator, it doesnt compare to something specifically designed for image quality. Again, if you are seriously into photoshop, I wouldnt try to get a one size fits all monitor. The imac 2.5k is 220 PPI, this is around 109, thats a significant amount when it comes to image quality.


Appreciate the reply! might have to reconsider my option possibly! Thanks


----------



## winter2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Yup, picks up nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And manually updating is the same


you need to use this option

than click have disk and locate the driver


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> What is the black rendering like? being IPS it should be decent.
> 
> and lastly is there anyone here that does a decent amount of photoshop on these monitors?
> 
> (i dont think my 970 supports 10bit colour anyway so these being 8bit should be fine)
> 
> Hopefully by some mirical someone on here has this screen and an imac and can compare for me!!
> 
> Matt,


I use photoshop daily, as well as other imaging/video programs and for my professional work. You will not harm your self in any way with this monitor; it's a very capable image editing screen. Not technically the best but it is not bad at all.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> It already knows that it's capable of 144hz, it says Generic PnP monitor, I don't see what installing the driver would give me. Would it give me -more-? It seems to work 100% fine without installing any drivers.


The driver loads correct icc profile. Generic PNP doesnt supply aany profile and looks like crap.
But recommend using the ICC Profile in OP from tftcentral I personally found it much better than even acers's default icc


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winter2*
> 
> you need to use this option
> 
> than click have disk and locate the driver


No go.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I use photoshop daily, as well as other imaging/video programs and for my professional work. You will not harm your self in any way with this monitor; it's a very capable image editing screen. Not technically the best but it is not bad at all.


Thanks for the feedback mate! its a bumber theres no where near me that has any of these montiors on display!


----------



## Lord Gaben

Got my monitor in the mail a few days ago. No dead pixels, minor light bleed in all four corners but only noticeable when screen is black. Overall very happy with my purchase.


----------



## lNomNoml

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> No go.


Did you follow what I said in my previous post? Also you should download the driver from Windows update as it is signed.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> No go.


If you want to install driver that doesn't contain a driver signature you need to boot to windows with driver signature disabled.

To do so just go to action center/ all settings/ recovery and select advance start up and select disable driver signature enforcement and it will install fine. After you install just do normal reboot.


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lNomNoml*
> 
> Did you follow what I said in my previous post? Also you should download the driver from Windows update as it is signed.


Yeah I got it working after I posted my last reply, lol, thx. Also, there is no driver on WU here on Win10.


----------



## Evillor

Well amazon just took the item off sale again, and its under review once more. May or may not get my order now.


----------



## AMDATI

Yep, Amazon not only put it under review again, they pulled themselves as a seller altogether. Clearly they are finding this monitor is not worth the trouble with all the issues and returns. Same for newegg, its been out of stock there for more than a week already, they haven't dared to keep it in stock....my guess is it's out of stock is the same thing as Amazons item under review status.

Even despite the somewhat limited good reviews for the June manufactured models, the fact that it's kept out of stock by Newegg and Amazon has it under review twice and stopped selling it themselves, shows there is still some serious issues with this monitor's quality control.

With the PG279Q right around the corner, the XB270HU is harder to even look at as an option. Even then, my guess is the XB27 is going to be seeing a dramatic price drop soon after the PG279Q is released. They wouldn't be able to justify the price when a monitor comes out with a better build quality that doesn't scratch easily, built in speakers, better menu controls (including the ability to turn off power light), more connection options and potentially 3D vision support. My guess is the XB270HU is going to be at the $600 mark by October....if they're even still selling it at all. Acer might end up pulling it altogether from shelves, with the losses they've suffered this year.


----------



## Evillor

well they havent cancelled my order, so maybe they are fulfilling current orders then cutting it off, or they just havent got around to cancelling it yet.

Im torn now, i think ill keep my order, if it comes and its great, then fine. I just dont know if i can wait for the ASUS IPS in Q4


----------



## boredgunner

So now I'm wondering, is it possible to enable 3D Vision 2 on the models with 120 Hz ULMB? I assume some type of driver hacking might be required.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> With the PG279Q right around the corner, the XB270HU is harder to even look at as an option. Even then, my guess is the XB27 is going to be seeing a dramatic price drop soon after the PG279Q is released. They wouldn't be able to justify the price when a monitor comes out with a better build quality that doesn't scratch easily, built in speakers, better menu controls (including the ability to turn off power light), more connection options and potentially 3D vision support. My guess is the XB270HU is going to be at the $600 mark by October....if they're even still selling it at all. Acer might end up pulling it altogether from shelves, with the losses they've suffered this year.


Didn't ASUS have some nasty QC issues with the PG278Q as well? And they recalled some MG279Q's. Neither company is as reliable as certain others, like perhaps Dell and Samsung.


----------



## doom26464

I want to order this monitor tommrow through newegg.ca

would it be wise to buy newegg premier membership before buying in case of having to deal with getting a dud monitor?

Or does the warranty process for it go directly through acer?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So now I'm wondering, is it possible to enable 3D Vision 2 on the models with 120 Hz ULMB? I assume some type of driver hacking might be required.
> Didn't ASUS have some nasty QC issues with the PG278Q as well? And they recalled some MG279Q's. Neither company is as reliable as certain others, like perhaps Dell and Samsung.


Indeed. It's really easy to sit here and say "so much better is around the corner", when the reality is anybody saying that absolutely has no idea what they're talking about. Asus doesn't have the best track record with QC.

Take a peak in the Swift thread and you see things like...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> So i sent my swift back, i don't get it why in the hell can't i get one without dead pixels. I also bought acer xb270hu, and that one also came with dead pixels. I just don't get it. I am probably om my # 10 or 11 swift with dead pixels.


Anyone assuming Asus is going to automatically going to have monitors completely free of issues despite their history goes to show where that person's mentality is.

Is it possible it will be better? Yes. But we know nothing at this point, though we do know things like built-in speakers hurts more than helps. If we're going to go by history and track record, then things likely aren't going to dramatically improve with the Asus offering.


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> I want to order this monitor tommrow through newegg.ca
> 
> would it be wise to buy newegg premier membership before buying in case of having to deal with getting a dud monitor?
> 
> Or does the warranty process for it go directly through acer?


Depends. How much are we talking for Premium?

Acer warranty should be sufficient, although not brilliant, then again, what is? It also depends on how picky you are? If your expecting perfection, (which BTW doesn't exist) then maybe the extra warranty will suit, if your gonna be sending units back until you get what is acceptable in your eyes.


----------



## doom26464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Depends. How much are we talking for Premium?
> 
> Acer warranty should be sufficient, although not brilliant, then again, what is? It also depends on how picky you are? If your expecting perfection, (which doesn't exist) then maybe the extra warranty will suit, if your gonna be sending units back until you get what is acceptable in your eyes.


it is 34.99 for 6 months
or 24.99 for 3 months.

probably opt for 6 as the better deal and I do order lots of stuff off there website. Im not massively picky but for 950 Canadian I'd hope for no dead pixels and very litte backlight bleed.

premier includes no re stock fee's and free shipping on returns.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> it is 34.99 for 6 months
> or 24.99 for 3 months.
> 
> probably opt for 6 as the better deal and I do order lots of stuff off there website. Im not massively picky but for 950 Canadian I'd hope for no dead pixels and very litte backlight bleed.


Let me just say that Newegg's Premier service was crucial in making sense getting my ideal monitor wasn't too painful of an experience. They paid for all the returns and gave me zero lip.


----------



## scaramonga

Trouble is, with these 'extra' insurance things, normally everything usually turns out fine (amazingly)







, which is what your wanting lol, but annoying to have added it in first place.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Trouble is, with these 'extra' insurance things, normally everything usually turns out fine (amazingly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which is what your wanting lol, but annoying to have added it in first place.


You must get these extras for free, because to you it's simply annoying...


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> You must get these extras for free, because to you it's simply annoying...


Sigh.


----------



## Chitown3

I had this monitor for a little under a month now. I was really happy with my monitor, very little light bleed in the top right corner which is only noticeable when there is an all black screen, which is never. No dead pixels either. But then suddenly I had 2 small black spots like others on this thread have stated. It was weird though because I didn't have them when I received the monitor. Then a few days later after that I spotted another 2 small black spots. Now before anyone asks I thoroughly checked the panel when I received it. I tested with an all white screen, black screen, and then checked for dead pixels to which I had no issues. So either it is dust spots to which I have no idea how they would suddenly appear or they are bugs. Yes actually bugs to again which others on this thread has stated. I contacted Acer, sent them pictures, they said they haven't heard of anything about this issue. Yea sure Acer whatever you say. Luckily enough they are offering me a refund and gave me 10 days to make up my mind because I bought this through Amazon as a certified refurbished and only has a 30 day warranty.

I was thinking about keeping this panel because the spots are not terribly distracting yet noticeable since I know its there. But I think I will just send it back and wait for the new Acer x34 21:9 coming out in a few months

These are the first 2 spots that appeared out of nowhere


----------



## t1337dude

Ah yes, posts like the above are why I examine my XB270HU on a white screen every day. I remember on my 2nd monitor, a speck appeared to me and my brother which we didn't notice initially.

If I were you I'd definitely send it back.


----------



## Evillor

I wouldnt wait on sending that back. With it being a refurb, if they change their mind (which companies have been known to do) your SOL.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Ah yes, posts like the above are why I examine my XB270HU on a white screen every day. I remember on my 2nd monitor, a speck appeared to me and my brother which we didn't notice initially.
> 
> If I were you I'd definitely send it back.


That makes me want to just wrap tape around the bezel to make sure nothing gets in.


----------



## scaramonga

What's with the creepy crawlies of this display? Never heard the likes before. Actual bugs!?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chitown3*
> 
> I had this monitor for a little under a month now. I was really happy with my monitor, very little light bleed in the top right corner which is only noticeable when there is an all black screen, which is never. No dead pixels either. But then suddenly I had 2 small black spots like others on this thread have stated. It was weird though because I didn't have them when I received the monitor. Then a few days later after that I spotted another 2 small black spots. Now before anyone asks I thoroughly checked the panel when I received it. I tested with an all white screen, black screen, and then checked for dead pixels to which I had no issues. So either it is dust spots to which I have no idea how they would suddenly appear or they are bugs. Yes actually bugs to again which others on this thread has stated. I contacted Acer, sent them pictures, they said they haven't heard of anything about this issue. Yea sure Acer whatever you say. Luckily enough they are offering me a refund and gave me 10 days to make up my mind because I bought this through Amazon as a certified refurbished and only has a 30 day warranty.
> 
> I was thinking about keeping this panel because the spots are not terribly distracting yet noticeable since I know its there. But I think I will just send it back and wait for the new Acer x34 21:9 coming out in a few months
> 
> These are the first 2 spots that appeared out of nowhere


I know what those are.
Theyre rice bugs.
The same bugs that appear in rice packages if you don't freeze the package after buying.
Basically, there are eggs in the panel. Then they hatch and ....those are the bugs you get. I recognized the shape of them after seeing them in rice packages that had been left at room temperature after awhile.

The way to fix this in rice is to freeze the package after you buy it. This kills the eggs. Then just keep the rice in the fridge, which prevents any eggs which didn't die, from hatching.
Looks like there were somehow eggs between the panel and since they're small, well..they hatch.


----------



## Chitown3

Thanks for making my decision a lot easier guys. It's going back tomorrow.


----------



## doom26464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> it is 34.99 for 6 months
> or 24.99 for 3 months.
> 
> probably opt for 6 as the better deal and I do order lots of stuff off there website. Im not massively picky but for 950 Canadian I'd hope for no dead pixels and very litte backlight bleed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Let me just say that Newegg's Premier service was crucial in making sense getting my ideal monitor wasn't too painful of an experience. They paid for all the returns and gave me zero lip.


I think i will opt for it then to make life somewhat easier in case it has to get difficult.


----------



## Skyllar

I'm now on my 2nd XB270HU, both were produced in June, both had pretty bad light bleed and both had a dead pixel. The second one had dirt under the monitor as well.

I'm sorry but I just don't think I can join the XB270HU owners club after being burned twice. I really am in no mood to get another monitor home just to find out it doesn't work as well. Are the swifts any more reliable?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> well they havent cancelled my order, so maybe they are fulfilling current orders then cutting it off, or they just havent got around to cancelling it yet.
> 
> Im torn now, i think ill keep my order, if it comes and its great, then fine. I just dont know if i can wait for the ASUS IPS in Q4


Whatever you do don't let the musings of that guy steer your decision. He notoriously goes on long winded slippery slope conspiracy theories about this monitor, Acer, and the resellers. There is no insider information, it is just pure speculation based on pricing and availability, which change frequently anyways. Not long ago he also concluded that a price decrease on Amazon was proof that Acer or Amazon was trying to get rid of their refurbished panels as new stock...


----------



## dubldwn

Another awesome evening of gaming on the XB270HU! Still no dust, hatched bugs, or stuck pixels! Still loving g-sync and 144Hz!!


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Whatever you do don't let the musings of that guy steer your decision. He notoriously goes on long winded slippery slope conspiracy theories about this monitor, Acer, and the resellers. There is no insider information, it is just pure speculation based on pricing and availability, which change frequently anyways. Not long ago he also concluded that a price decrease on Amazon was proof that Acer or Amazon was trying to get rid of their refurbished panels as new stock...


Oh i wont, i learned a long time ago to form my own decisions and not bow to public opinion. Looks like my decision was made for me, a monitor just shipped and will be here monday.


----------



## hamzta09

The one I had, had no Dead Pixels or any Notable Bleed other than lowr right corner above powerbutton, noticable in dark games (Ark @ night and such)
But other than that, well worth it.

It was a May build.

I did return it though, gonna wait for a 21:9 144hz in proper price range.


----------



## saruin

I ordered mine a week ago from amazon but they still haven't cancelled mine yet (still on a wait until the 13th at the earliest).


----------



## doom26464

mine shipped out today from new egg canada. Can't wait to get it. Hopefully this monitor is decent quality.


----------



## owlieowl

I got mine yesterday but there's a ton of yellow glow in the lower left corner. A bit in the upper left too. But the lower left really bothers me. Is it worth exchanging/RMAing with Acer? I love the monitor so much, can't go back to 1080p now.. but damn this is frustrating. Some pics:
http://imgur.com/a/PDNYg

Closer to reality: http://i.imgur.com/TBW5ytS.jpg

Or is this not that bad and should I just live with it? I don't think I should. My gf's VX279Q (<$200 monitor) is perfect compared to this, just a little bleed. It's pretty upsetting.

Edit: I should note this bleed isn't really apparent in games. I haven't played much since getting it, but doesn't matter, since it was going to be my main monitor.


----------



## scaramonga

That does look bad. A little too yellow for my liking. Whites are sparkling on mine, as they should be, so I would return it if your not happy. Personally, I'd be sending it back for that, and hoping I didn't get another one the same, or with another problem.


----------



## Evillor

If you can return it to the store, do that. RMA through acer is a crapshoot.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Oh i wont, i learned a long time ago to form my own decisions and not bow to public opinion. Looks like my decision was made for me, a monitor just shipped and will be here monday.


That is wise despite the public opinion about this panel. If you get a good one it is easily the best gaming monitor available. I like to research many of my purchases and if I took every bad review seriously I probably wouldn't own anything.

Murphys Law doesn't mean that something bad *will happen* to everything and everyone, but it will ultimately happen/apply *to someone* down the line and they'll post about it (probably here).


----------



## deizel5

Anyone have one with absolutely no YELLOW blb/glow? Just wondering if its possible. This monitor definitely glows/bleeds more than the norm.

Maybe this is a stupid comparison, but out of curiosity i took an overexposed picture of my 60inch ips sony and this is what it looks like

Why cant Acer get anywhere near this? Again i used default exposure on that shot, which when i do that to my Acer theres yellow everywhere.

If they could get the blb down that low this monitor is as close to perfection as you can get for a gaming monitor.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Anyone have one with absolutely no YELLOW blb/glow? Just wondering if its possible. This monitor definitely glows/bleeds more than the norm.
> 
> Maybe this is a stupid comparison, but out of curiosity i took an overexposed picture of my 60inch ips sony and this is what it looks like
> 
> Why cant Acer get anywhere near this? Again i used default exposure on that shot, which when i do that to my Acer theres yellow everywhere.
> 
> If they could get the blb down that low this monitor is as close to perfection as you can get for a gaming monitor.


Your image is horrible and that bleed is horrible..


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Your image is horrible and that bleed is horrible..


thats an overexposed shot. my xb270hu with the same exact settings on my camera:


I guess you missed the overexposed part.

Do you have a pic of your xb270hu that is better than the Sony I posted?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Anyone have one with absolutely no YELLOW blb/glow? Just wondering if its possible. This monitor definitely glows/bleeds more than the norm.
> 
> Maybe this is a stupid comparison, but out of curiosity i took an overexposed picture of my 60inch ips sony and this is what it looks like
> 
> Why cant Acer get anywhere near this? Again i used default exposure on that shot, which when i do that to my Acer theres yellow everywhere.
> 
> If they could get the blb down that low this monitor is as close to perfection as you can get for a gaming monitor.


That's a perfect monitor.
My 27" TN Looks like that when I expose it like that.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's a perfect monitor.
> My 27" TN Looks like that when I expose it like that.


Thats his TV..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> thats an overexposed shot. my xb270hu with the same exact settings on my camera:
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the overexposed part.
> 
> Do you have a pic of your xb270hu that is better than the Sony I posted?


Your image of the monitor looks over exposed. As you can tell by the glowing mousepointer and unreadable text.


----------



## owlieowl

So people would consider my monitor abnormal then?

I guess it's back to the store. Really annoying. Just want to enjoy this when I'm paying this much money for it..


----------



## mattg

I might go pick one of these up today but I fear getting a dodgy one with horrible back lighting problems and dead pixels maybe even a bug or two...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> So people would consider my monitor abnormal then?
> 
> I guess it's back to the store. Really annoying. Just want to enjoy this when I'm paying this much money for it..


What is your brightness? Your monitor looks dimmmm


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What is your brightness? Your monitor looks dimmmm


The pictures were taken with a brightness level of 50, actually. Pretty bright. The visibility of the yellow tint barely changes by playing with the brightness, which is weird.

I read some people saying that it helps to let the panel "settle" for a couple of weeks or so. I wonder if it's worth waiting to see if it gets better, although I'd really like to get this over with. I massaged the screen a bit with an mf cloth to see if that quickens the process. I've been planning this purchase months in advance - I expected to run into issues but that doesn't make them any less annoying!

Funnily enough I've been through something similar earlier this year with my Samsung TV (UN46H7150). Had awful bleed in all the corners especially (bright white/washed out bleed on blacks, not yellow tint - edge illuminated LED TV), but because I got such a steal of a price, I kept it. I noticed the bleed less and less, and at this point I'd say it's a better TV in every regard than my old plasma. Don't get it.


----------



## mattg

Ok guys!!!!! I got one!!!

Lucky dip it seems with these monitors but i turned out victorious zero dead pixels and the light bleed isnt to bad its deffinetly there in the bottom right but you can barley tell unless you were looking for it. colours are nice , gaming on gsync is amazing glad i got a good one!


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Ok guys!!!!! I got one!!!
> 
> Lucky dip it seems with these monitors but i turned out victorious zero dead pixels and the light bleed isnt to bad its deffinetly there in the bottom right but you can barley tell unless you were looking for it. colours are nice , gaming on gsync is amazing glad i got a good one!


Does the light bleed make the whites yellowish/brownish?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Does the light bleed make the whites yellowish/brownish?


nope its not that noticeable i can just notice it seems a little more brighter in the corner (ips glow)

i dont notice any problems with white or black realy tho !


----------



## mattg

Heres a pic of it on a white screen



and on black



can see the light leak on pure black but the photos make it look 10x worse then it is under normal use you cant realy see it.


----------



## mattg

Now under normal use.


----------



## mattg

Update gaming impressions......

This things a beast at gaming. no tear or ghosting gsyc is amazing not sure if i could go back. only time i noticed the light leak was on black loading screens of battlefield 4 other then that never noticed it and it looked amazing running games at 1440P! think ill need a second 970 now tho!


----------



## Evillor

I'm seeing a lot of "should i return my monitor" posts. The simple answer to that is...are you happy with it?

Who cares what others think. If your monitor bothers you, return it. If it doesn't, keep it. That's the only question you have to ask yourself.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of "should i return my monitor" posts. The simple answer to that is...are you happy with it?
> 
> Who cares what others think. If your monitor bothers you, return it. If it doesn't, keep it. That's the only question you have to ask yourself.


spot on i agree with that!

Having the gsync 144htz in an ips panel is worth having to deal with the light leak these things produce imo


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of "should i return my monitor" posts. The simple answer to that is...are you happy with it?
> 
> Who cares what others think. If your monitor bothers you, return it. If it doesn't, keep it. That's the only question you have to ask yourself.


Agreed. Also for what it's worth I don't see any yellow with my backlight bleed.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Agreed. Also for what it's worth I don't see any yellow with my backlight bleed.


i can only see the yellowish white in the corners on black screens. what about you ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> i can only see the yellowish white in the corners on black screens. what about you ?


It just looks white to me.


----------



## Luck100

I can only see a bit of yellow glow in the lower right corner on a black screen at night with the room lights off. I put it side-by-side with my Dell 2713HM (also IPS 1440p) and adjusted them to the same brightness level on a white background. Then I put a black background on both screens and it was clear that the Acer has much better black levels. The Dell has a uniform glow which is almost as bright as the corner glow in the Acer. So objectively the Acer is better in that it has better black levels over most of the screen, but it subjectively looks worse because it's less uniform.

The real news is that the Acer absolutely rocks for gaming. G-sync on this monitor gives smooth and low lag gameplay with all the vivid colors of IPS. The backlight is uber powerful too, probably 2-3 times the Dell.


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Heres a pic of it on a white screen
> 
> and on black
> 
> can see the light leak on pure black but the photos make it look 10x worse then it is under normal use you cant realy see it.


Thanks for the pics man. The white screen looks a LOT better than mine. Maybe a little bit of discoloration on the left, probably from the camera, vs seeing all the yellow on mine. I guess it's pointless to wait and hope for the bleed to get better! I love this monitor otherwise so screw it, guess I will play the lottery.

Side note: Does anyone know if B&H offers return shipping for any defective items as many times as needed? Got the best price there but not sure about lots of returns with them. If they don't, guess I'll have to deal with Acer..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Now under normal use.


Under normal use it looks fine. Do you edit photos or such? If not then it shouldnt be much an issue unless the yellow "tint" really btohers you.

I set my monitor to 30 brightness, 50 contrast and found the brightness quite bright for me, even during daytime. But the perfect sweetspot. Not dim and not "my eyes burn". And lower brightness also lowers blb slightly if there is any.

Best thing if you want to take a photo of a screen is to use a proper camera dedicated for just taking pictures, cellphones even with manual exposure tend to suck.

Yellow tint could also be caused by poor color settings on monitor or a bad ICC.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Thanks for the pics man. The white screen looks a LOT better than mine. Maybe a little bit of discoloration on the left, probably from the camera, vs seeing all the yellow on mine. I guess it's pointless to wait and hope for the bleed to get better! I love this monitor otherwise so screw it, guess I will play the lottery.
> 
> Side note: Does anyone know if B&H offers return shipping for any defective items as many times as needed? Got the best price there but not sure about lots of returns with them. If they don't, guess I'll have to deal with Acer..


id go with someone local even if it costs a little more, i was going to buy online but decided against that due to the common failure of these things!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Under normal use it looks fine. Do you edit photos or such? If not then it shouldnt be much an issue unless the yellow "tint" really btohers you.
> 
> I set my monitor to 30 brightness, 50 contrast and found the brightness quite bright for me, even during daytime. But the perfect sweetspot. Not dim and not "my eyes burn". And lower brightness also lowers blb slightly if there is any.
> 
> Best thing if you want to take a photo of a screen is to use a proper camera dedicated for just taking pictures, cellphones even with manual exposure tend to suck.
> 
> Yellow tint could also be caused by poor color settings on monitor or a bad ICC.


I use photoshop daily and i thought that i was going to be able to see the white bleed through but i actualy cant notice it at all while photshoping so im very pleased with that, i actualy find it to be quite accurate with colours to so im glad it works for me in that regard.

you can deffinetly see the white bleed in a dark room on a black screen and on black loading screens for games etc but i think the monitors worth it overall! using it right now in the day i cant see it tho!

im running the ICC provided at the start of this thread i need to grab someones calibrator and have a look how it is


----------



## templetonpeck

I got my replacement today and it fixed my daytime backlight bleed problem. The Problem now is it has 7+ dead pixels including one dead centre and two side by side that are easily spotted along the left side.

I mean I was ready to accept a few dead pixels because the backlight bleed was that much better, but it seems I just can't win.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Side note: Does anyone know if B&H offers return shipping for any defective items as many times as needed? Got the best price there but not sure about lots of returns with them. If they don't, guess I'll have to deal with Acer..


I bought a camera through them a few years back and had a hell of a time returning it (one of the zoom lenses was bad.) Took me 6 weeks to get it resolved, had to file complaints with amazon, B&H and nothing happened. They claimed the lens was fine, that it was user error, that they dont cover shipping defects, the works. Once i filed a claim with my CC and they realized they were about to lose all the money from the sale, they offered return shipping for only the lens and shipped a new one. They took their damn time with it though.

If you are buying an item you know has a good chance of defects, dont go through 3rd party sellers. Buy direct from amazon (or somewhere that has a great track record of returns). With this monitor, it can be a PITA to get Acer to cover shipping. If its not in stock at a reputable place, and you cant buy local, id definitely wait rather than risking wasting 800$


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> I bought a camera through them a few years back and had a hell of a time returning it (one of the zoom lenses was bad.) Took me 6 weeks to get it resolved, had to file complaints with amazon, B&H and nothing happened. They claimed the lens was fine, that it was user error, that they dont cover shipping defects, the works. Once i filed a claim with my CC and they realized they were about to lose all the money from the sale, they offered return shipping for only the lens and shipped a new one. They took their damn time with it though.
> 
> If you are buying an item you know has a good chance of defects, dont go through 3rd party sellers. Buy direct from amazon (or somewhere that has a great track record of returns). With this monitor, it can be a PITA to get Acer to cover shipping. If its not in stock at a reputable place, and you cant buy local, id definitely wait rather than risking wasting 800$


Thanks for the input. Strange that they would behave like that on amazon. I'd definitely never use a 3rd party seller on Amazon, I'm just going through B&H's actual store website. I bought my 980 Ti there and everything went really well + saved on tax. I just called them up today wanting to get this over with, and they had no problem paying for return shipping to exchange this one. The rep also assured me they would pay return shipping at least one more time, for a refund, if I received another defective monitor (I confirmed this three times, so I'll be pissed if they come back and say no!). If I can get a good one through B&H and save $57 in taxes that would be great. Otherwise I'll probably end up buying one shipped from somewhere where I can drive it back to a store. I'm up to give this monitor 5 chances since it's damn nice to play games on.

Also, back on the VX279Q now, and looking for it closely I definitely notice some yellowing of the whites in certain places on the screen. Thing is, it's just much more uniform, and not anywhere near as obvious. You don't notice it unless you look for it, unlike the Acer. I feel like this level of quality should be what a bad XB270HU looks like, and a good one should be a lot better. Crazy that a monitor that expensive can be that bad. I don't have high expectations for monitors anymore. Big compromises with every single one.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Thanks for the input. Strange that they would behave like that on amazon. I'd definitely never use a 3rd party seller on Amazon, I'm just going through B&H's actual store website. I bought my 980 Ti there and everything went really well + saved on tax. I just called them up today wanting to get this over with, and they had no problem paying for return shipping to exchange this one. The rep also assured me they would pay return shipping at least one more time, for a refund, if I received another defective monitor (I confirmed this three times, so I'll be pissed if they come back and say no!). If I can get a good one through B&H and save $57 in taxes that would be great. Otherwise I'll probably end up buying one shipped from somewhere where I can drive it back to a store. I'm up to give this monitor 5 chances since it's damn nice to play games on.
> 
> Also, back on the VX279Q now, and looking for it closely I definitely notice some yellowing of the whites in certain places on the screen. Thing is, it's just much more uniform, and not anywhere near as obvious. You don't notice it unless you look for it, unlike the Acer. I feel like this level of quality should be what a bad XB270HU looks like, and a good one should be a lot better. Crazy that a monitor that expensive can be that bad. I don't have high expectations for monitors anymore. Big compromises with every single one.


trade off for gysync and 144htz combo on an ips panel at the moment. im sure the next few versions that come out will be better!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> trade off for gysync and 144htz combo on an ips panel at the moment. im sure the next few versions that come out will be better!


All monitors have tradeoffs, you just have to pick the things you absolutely -cant- live without and deal with the disadvantages, or run multiple monitors for different tasks.

IPS has IPS glow

TN panels have poor off-axis viewing

VA has the worst response times and input lag

Sadly it takes sampling a few monitors and a few panel types to find what works best for you...


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> All monitors have tradeoffs, you just have to pick the things you absolutely -cant- live without and deal with the disadvantages, or run multiple monitors for different tasks.
> 
> IPS has IPS glow
> 
> TN panels have poor off-axis viewing
> 
> VA has the worst response times and input lag
> 
> Sadly it takes sampling a few monitors and a few panel types to find what works best for you...


This, im currently running a triple monitor setup (4 when my pred arrives monday)

A 60" Tv that was my main (used to sit on a couch and use PC), just switched to a desk, so now have the PS display for 3d ****, and a regular 60hz monitor im using as main. 2 different panels for different uses.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> This, im currently running a triple monitor setup (4 when my pred arrives monday)
> 
> A 60" Tv that was my main (used to sit on a couch and use PC), just switched to a desk, so now have the PS display for 3d ****, and a regular 60hz monitor im using as main. 2 different panels for different uses.


I have a 60" F8500 Plasma and im currently using a PG278Q RoG Swift for my monitor...Use the TV to watch TV, Movies, Youtube, ETC, the monitor is used to read stuff, browse the web, play games, etc.. I occasionally throw a game on the Plasma but i generally dont do that (The F8500 has pretty awful input lag, Plus i generally play games on my PC because i want to use a keyboard and mouse and getting comfortable with a keyboard and mouse on the couch is a pain)

I'm trying the Swift because i felt IPS glow was a big issue.. Im not 100% sold on it, ive not even owned it a day (I do like several features however..) but I certainly have been pleasantly surprised vs my expectations of what a TN panel "is" according to the internet..


----------



## mattg

What problems are you having with the swift?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> What problems are you having with the swift?


Not sure if "problem" or just how it looks to be honest....Games and such? Look great, But some websites seem to have a slight pink hue to them, despite calibration with a Spyder5. The funny thing is the pink hue seems to come and go, im not 100% sure its not Steam doing it, but im not sure WHY Steam is doing it..

Beyond that im not sure if the extra smoothness i feel is because GSync, 144hz or just having a faster responding panel than my old Asus PB278Q

Im just being careful I guess lol...

I do -like- it, and i would recommend it to others, im just not 100% sure if i am personally going to keep it as my daily driver #1 monitor just yet. if that makes sense

-edit- Seems like theres a huge problem if something doesnt load my calibrated profile... then things look.. quite bad... hnnn...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Not sure if "problem" or just how it looks to be honest....Games and such? Look great, But some websites seem to have a slight pink hue to them, despite calibration with a Spyder5. The funny thing is the pink hue seems to come and go, im not 100% sure its not Steam doing it, but im not sure WHY Steam is doing it..
> 
> Beyond that im not sure if the extra smoothness i feel is because GSync, 144hz or just having a faster responding panel than my old Asus PB278Q
> 
> Im just being careful I guess lol...
> 
> I do -like- it, and i would recommend it to others, im just not 100% sure if i am personally going to keep it as my daily driver #1 monitor just yet. if that makes sense
> 
> -edit- Seems like theres a huge problem if something doesnt load my calibrated profile... then things look.. quite bad... hnnn...


G-SYNC will remove some stutter and all screen tearing. Both that and the refresh rate make games feel much more smooth, I'd say the extra refresh rate is the main contributor to added smoothness if you're getting over 60 FPS in games.


----------



## tconroy135

Anyone experience the issue in 2d where the screen turns off and on for a few seconds?


----------



## s1rrah

When does it happen?

There is a known issue with certain older Nvidia drivers that would cause this phenomenon when using ALT TAB to temporarily leave a game ... they released a "Hot Fix" for this but the same fix is included in the very latest Nvidia driver ...


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> When does it happen?
> 
> There is a known issue with certain older Nvidia drivers that would cause this phenomenon when using ALT TAB to temporarily leave a game ... they released a "Hot Fix" for this but the same fix is included in the very latest Nvidia driver ...


Im using the newest drivers. And it happens in 2d not games; which means probably while using firerfox, but it may have happened on desktop.

I think it may be a driver issue because after it stops turning on and off text sometimes appears pixelated


----------



## shaunster

Hey guys,

So I returned my third and final monitor yesterday. This time I'm done with it. I gave it three chances but every single one had horrible IPS glow. The second one even had some kinda gray piece of dirt/dust underneath the matte screen covering. Funny thing is I didn't even notice it until a day later.

I really wanted to love the monitor... if it wasn't for the IPS glow I would definitely recommend it. For most people I don't think the glow is a problem but I'm one of those guys that once I see something wrong I can't un-see it. And for close to a $1000 dollars I think the monitor should be perfect.

I have a 2 year old Dell U2713HM and a Cintiq 22HD both with IPS panels and they both have absolutely no glow. They were both great out of the box and I never had to exchange them. Maybe I just got lucky, but the glow coming from all three XB270HU's was unacceptable.

I really think the quality control should be better at Acer and whoever makes those panels. Especially for such a high priced monitor.

Anyway, I just wanted to add my 2 cents. I'm not saying don't get the monitor I'm just telling you my experience. Make your own decision. And make sure you're able to return it before you buy one!


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Im using the newest drivers. And it happens in 2d not games; which means probably while using firerfox, but it may have happened on desktop.
> 
> I think it may be a driver issue because after it stops turning on and off text sometimes appears pixelated


Could it not be the cable? Sure it would also happen in games then but you could try.
I know if I wiggle my supplied DP cable a little the screen goes black as well... cheap stuff probably


----------



## tlamming

Just got two June builds from amazon, no dead pixels! I'm not sure if I'm not senstive to IPS bloom coming from some old TN asus models, but these look fantastic. One more go to! I've noticed with these new build monitors they also include a usb 3 cable for the monitor, nice!


----------



## winter2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> Just got two June builds from amazon, no dead pixels! I'm not sure if I'm not senstive to IPS bloom coming from some old TN asus models, but these look fantastic. One more go to! I've noticed with these new build monitors they also include a usb 3 cable for the monitor, nice!


I also got the USB3 cable with my May build.


----------



## tlamming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winter2*
> 
> I also got the USB3 cable with my May build.


Huh, I didnt get any in my may builds. And I thought I heard people complain about not getting them. I could be wrong.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> G-SYNC will remove some stutter and all screen tearing. Both that and the refresh rate make games feel much more smooth, I'd say the extra refresh rate is the main contributor to added smoothness if you're getting over 60 FPS in games.


Seems my games currently fall into two categories:

60fps+: WoWs, WoT, CS:GO (Where I can actually nail 144fps solid! That was AWESOME to be honest)

30fps-ish: Witcher 3

Oddly i found the Witcher to play a bit "smoother" when i turned GSync off in some situations, Seems GSync added a little "hitch" or stutter in there when it hit its lowest points (I only get 32-48ish, Its a hard game to get a solid average on)

I'm new to Gsync and still trying to figure stuff out, This thread has more activity lmao...So sorry for SEMI hijacking it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Seems my games currently fall into two categories:
> 
> 60fps+: WoWs, WoT, CS:GO (Where I can actually nail 144fps solid! That was AWESOME to be honest)
> 
> 30fps-ish: Witcher 3
> 
> Oddly i found the Witcher to play a bit "smoother" when i turned GSync off in some situations, Seems GSync added a little "hitch" or stutter in there when it hit its lowest points (I only get 32-48ish, Its a hard game to get a solid average on)
> 
> I'm new to Gsync and still trying to figure stuff out, This thread has more activity lmao...So sorry for SEMI hijacking it.


Perhaps your Witcher woes has to do with frame rate going below 30 and G-SYNC disabling? And enabling when you're back above 30. I believe your monitor has a G-SYNC range of 30-144 Hz.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Perhaps your Witcher woes has to do with frame rate going below 30 and G-SYNC disabling? And enabling when you're back above 30. I believe your monitor has a G-SYNC range of 30-144 Hz.


Its not going below 30 when it happens though, lowest ive seen was 32.

Maybe its just a fluke or an odd thing, im just struggling to see a massive difference with Gsync enabled vs Disabled in most things (Maybe screen tearing is the thing im just not that sensitive to! lol)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Its not going below 30 when it happens though, lowest ive seen was 32.
> 
> Maybe its just a fluke or an odd thing, im just struggling to see a massive difference with Gsync enabled vs Disabled in most things (Maybe screen tearing is the thing im just not that sensitive to! lol)


Yeah some people are bothered by tearing more easily than others. It gets to me a lot, Oblivion and KOTOR were almost unplayable because of it, and V-Sync didn't totally remove it. So G-SYNC is one of the best things to ever happen to me.


----------



## Pinion

Of the remaining US retailers, who has the best return policy? I should probably order from acer directly since I don't have a brick and mortar option, right?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Ok here is a more accurate photo of how the blb is. It does bother me a bit and if there is potential for a better one ill go for it.
> 
> 
> Thats with my camera exposure set to either the lowest or second lowest, and my screen brightness is 47. Anyone have one with much less blb?


That's pretty much the same (+/-) as mine based on the picture.

SS


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah some people are bothered by tearing more easily than others. It gets to me a lot, Oblivion and KOTOR were almost unplayable because of it, and V-Sync didn't totally remove it. So G-SYNC is one of the best things to ever happen to me.


I totally agree with this. Tearing and stuttering really grinds my gears, but IPS glow never really did for some reason. I have had a few panels with varying degrees of IPS glow and fortunately my Acer has the least amount. It really doesn't bother me because I can only notice it intermittently (during very dark scenes) and if I change my viewing angle drastically. I guess every panel is different and so is every person's tolerance for these things. I absolutely love Gsync though.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I totally agree with this. Tearing and stuttering really grinds my gears, but IPS glow never really did for some reason. I have had a few panels with varying degrees of IPS glow and fortunately my Acer has the least amount. It really doesn't bother me because I can only notice it intermittently (during very dark scenes) and if I change my viewing angle drastically. I guess every panel is different and so is every person's tolerance for these things. I absolutely love Gsync though.


See the Swift is my first experience with a 144hz panel, and i absolutely ADORE it, This is the closest thing to my Plasma I've ever seen







I honestly rarely have screen tearing issues.. For me its always been very game-dependent, so im probubly just a lot less sensitive to it than other folks...

The TN black levels and shadow detail are very nice compared to my PB278Q. I am however willing to consider I got a bad IPS panel with bad IPS glow

For me its the color and such thats bugging me, OCN and many websites have a pinkish hue near the top of the screen.. This MIGHT be a viewing angle issue. but if it is then it means i do actually need a slightly wider viewing angle than i suspected... -edit- Ok I toyed a bit and confirmed, if i get rid of the magenta hue by sitting bolt upright in a horrendously uncomfortable position the magenta hue at the top goes away only to be replaced by a green hue at the bottom.. SO YEAH viewing angle apparently...

So im kinda on the fence of what to do, Was sort of thinking of the MG279Q actually.. so IPS + 144hz + $150 less than the Swift

-edit- Ok i hooked my PB278Q back up and uh.. in doing so i kind of smacked it against my desk pretty hard by accident.. Now the glow problems are gone (the Swift was a heck of a lot easier to setup!)

Doesnt make it not PWM or NOT give me horrible migraines from looking at it... Guess ill be getting IPS of some variety after all


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I totally agree with this. Tearing and stuttering really grinds my gears, but IPS glow never really did for some reason. I have had a few panels with varying degrees of IPS glow and fortunately my Acer has the least amount. It really doesn't bother me because I can only notice it intermittently (during very dark scenes) and if I change my viewing angle drastically. I guess every panel is different and so is every person's tolerance for these things. I absolutely love Gsync though.


Yeah the IPS glow on my XB270HU isn't even noticeable to me really. I can notice backlight bleeding more, but that's not too bad. I had much more bleeding on the last LG TN panel I was using. Out of curiosity, does aliasing in video games grind your gears too? That bothers me even more than typical screen tearing, though nothing is worse than abhorrent screen tearing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> See the Swift is my first experience with a 144hz panel, and i absolutely ADORE it, This is the closest thing to my Plasma I've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly rarely have screen tearing issues.. For me its always been very game-dependent, so im probubly just a lot less sensitive to it than other folks...
> 
> The TN black levels and shadow detail are very nice compared to my PB278Q. I am however willing to consider I got a bad IPS panel with bad IPS glow
> 
> For me its the color and such thats bugging me, OCN and many websites have a pinkish hue near the top of the screen.. This MIGHT be a viewing angle issue. but if it is then it means i do actually need a slightly wider viewing angle than i suspected... -edit- Ok I toyed a bit and confirmed, if i get rid of the magenta hue by sitting bolt upright in a horrendously uncomfortable position the magenta hue at the top goes away only to be replaced by a green hue at the bottom.. SO YEAH viewing angle apparently...
> 
> So im kinda on the fence of what to do, Was sort of thinking of the MG279Q actually.. so IPS + 144hz + $150 less than the Swift
> 
> -edit- Ok i hooked my PB278Q back up and uh.. in doing so i kind of smacked it against my desk pretty hard by accident.. Now the glow problems are gone (the Swift was a heck of a lot easier to setup!)
> 
> Doesnt make it not PWM or NOT give me horrible migraines from looking at it... Guess ill be getting IPS of some variety after all


Heh, plasma. That was around before I was a tech geek. I don't even know the pros/cons of it, I suppose it isn't worth knowing anymore.

Since you don't seem to care for G-SYNC then the MG279Q should be a smart purchase. And wow, that's quite the experience with your PB278Q. If it doesn't work right, just hit it hard!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah the IPS glow on my XB270HU isn't even noticeable to me really. I can notice backlight bleeding more, but that's not too bad. I had much more bleeding on the last LG TN panel I was using. Out of curiosity, does aliasing in video games grind your gears too? That bothers me even more than typical screen tearing, though nothing is worse than abhorrent screen tearing.
> Heh, plasma. That was around before I was a tech geek. I don't even know the pros/cons of it, I suppose it isn't worth knowing anymore.
> 
> Since you don't seem to care for G-SYNC then the MG279Q should be a smart purchase. And wow, that's quite the experience with your PB278Q. If it doesn't work right, just hit it hard!


One reason i moved to 1440p was to make everything smoother on the edges without the need for tons of AA







I actually dont really NEED AA most of the time at 1440p which is nice







I cant stand FXAA personally, To me blurry textures and blurry anything are probubly my largest complaints

Plasma basically has superb motion performance because it, to put it in simple terms, draws a frame like a CRT, line by line whereas LCDs and OLEDs use "sample and hold" ie, flashing an ENTIRE frame up at one time and then holding it till the next frame comes in. Plasma is also an emissive display technology, IE, each pixel makes its own light, thus no backlight and allowing deep inky blacks without somehow working the backlight. Plasmas disadvantage was simply you cant really go smaller than a 42" economically, They had burn in issues (Much less so on the later ones, my F8500 has pretty much no issues with it), they burned a lot of power to operate (Thus were very hot, my 60" F8500 for instance consumes 600W or so according to its spec sheet) and production wise were very expensive. In stores they suffered because they were very "dark" looking, but this wasnt always a problem when you're actually IN HOME. Still my favorite display tech, Im a sucker for black level and contrast after all.. its why i contemplated just getting that BenQ 32" VA monitor... but i dont think i can live with the motion blur (Which is VA's weakness)

And yeh, im seriously considering the MG279Q...Just wish it had the same cable management as the Swift and such.. but i cant have everything now can i


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> Huh, I didnt get any in my may builds. And I thought I heard people complain about not getting them. I could be wrong.


Sounds like a weird lottery-type bonus. I've opened 5 monitors and saw no USB cables in any of mine.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> One reason i moved to 1440p was to make everything smoother on the edges without the need for tons of AA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually dont really NEED AA most of the time at 1440p which is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant stand FXAA personally, To me blurry textures and blurry anything are probubly my largest complaints
> 
> Plasma basically has superb motion performance because it, to put it in simple terms, draws a frame like a CRT, line by line whereas LCDs and OLEDs use "sample and hold" ie, flashing an ENTIRE frame up at one time and then holding it till the next frame comes in. Plasma is also an emissive display technology, IE, each pixel makes its own light, thus no backlight and allowing deep inky blacks without somehow working the backlight. Plasmas disadvantage was simply you cant really go smaller than a 42" economically, They had burn in issues (Much less so on the later ones, my F8500 has pretty much no issues with it), they burned a lot of power to operate (Thus were very hot, my 60" F8500 for instance consumes 600W or so according to its spec sheet) and production wise were very expensive. In stores they suffered because they were very "dark" looking, but this wasnt always a problem when you're actually IN HOME. Still my favorite display tech, Im a sucker for black level and contrast after all.. its why i contemplated just getting that BenQ 32" VA monitor... but i dont think i can live with the motion blur (Which is VA's weakness)
> 
> And yeh, im seriously considering the MG279Q...Just wish it had the same cable management as the Swift and such.. but i cant have everything now can i


Good to know. The upcoming PG279Q might have everything... except an attractive price.









And no RGB LED backlight


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinion*
> 
> Of the remaining US retailers, who has the best return policy? I should probably order from acer directly since I don't have a brick and mortar option, right?


From what im reading, people are having problems with Acer when it comes to ordering. Reading the bad reviews on amazon when it comes to Acer RMA, they are sending back monitors unfixed, charging shipping both ways and other issues.

If i couldnt buy local, or from amazon or at a pinch, newegg, i simply wouldnt order until they restocked. Thats why i waited 4 weeks for the amazon restock. 800$ is just too much for me to gamble.


----------



## Pinion

Thanks for the info about acer customer service. Amazon only has 3rd party sellers at the moment, pending some product review they're conducting probably due to all the returns. I don't really like newegg's customer service. They always hassle me about returns and make me ask them to pay for return shipping ect. I don't really feel like fighting with them because I know I'll get unlucky with this monitor. Other than microcenter/frys which we don't have in the mid-west I seem to be out of luck for brick and mortar. I suppose I should just not buy this thing.









edit - Apparently office depot sells this monitor, albeit with a 20-30 day delivery time according to their website. I might give that a shot.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinion*
> 
> Amazon only has 3rd party sellers at the moment, pending some product review they're conducting probably due to all the returns. I don't really like newegg's customer service anymore, they always hassle me about returns and make me ask them to pay for return shipping ect. I don't really really feel like fighting with them because I know I'll get unlucky with this monitor. Other than microcenter/frys which we don't have in the midwest I seem to be out of luck for brick and mortar. I suppose I should just not buy this thing.


If you pay for Newegg premier, you don't even have to talk to their customer service to conduct an RMA, all you do is press a button, then it gets instantly approved, and then you print the shipping label they provide.

There are even people who didn't pay for premier and they got free returns. I'm really not aware of anyone who has had to really fight Newegg.


----------



## hamzta09

What kinda third world is merica in terms of return policys and stuff? Pay extra? Like what. In eu/sweden IF u buy via net u get The product and u got The right to test it (not movies music games hygiene) and within 14 days return it (45 in some eshops) and get ur money back if u paid alrdy.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What kinda third world is merica in terms of return policys and stuff? Pay extra? Like what. In eu/sweden IF u buy via net u get The product and u got The right to test it (not movies music games hygiene) and within 14 days return it (45 in some eshops) and get ur money back if u paid alrdy.


If all you get is 14 days, sounds like EU/Sweden is the third-world country. You've got 30 days at any major shop in America. Paying a little bit extra (basically the cost of shipping) gives you eligibility to return a product with no restocking fee (with free shipping back), even on the grounds that you simply changed your mind about wanting the product. Basically gives you immunity so you can go back n forth with Newegg and their products as much as you want without ever having to worry about being denied for a return.


----------



## Pinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> If all you get is 14 days, sounds like EU/Sweden is the third-world country. You've got 30 days at any major shop in America. Paying a little bit extra (basically the cost of shipping) gives you eligibility to return a product with no restocking fee (with free shipping back), even on the grounds that you simply changed your mind about wanting the product. Basically gives you immunity so you can go back n forth with Newegg and their products as much as you want without ever having to worry about being denied for a return.


Is that a stated benefit of joining their premier club or something people have discovered? What you're describing sounds really good for buying something as hit or miss as this monitor.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinion*
> 
> Is that a stated benefit of joining their premier club or something people have discovered? What you're describing sounds really good for buying something as hit or miss as this monitor.


No restocking fees is a stated benefit. So are free returns on Premier items (most desirable items on Newegg are Premier-eligible). It's also stated they also give you free rush-processing. The part that I mentioned where they instantly approve the RMA is merely something I've observed when returning my Acer monitors.

I primarily use Newegg because Amazon charges me state-side tax. I should also mention that one of the time I wanted to returned one of my Acer monitor's one week outside of their return window, and Newegg's basic customer service wouldn't help me. I called the Premier line and they granted me the RMA. Considering I buy electronics and PC stuff often, I've decided to keep paying for Premier based on my experience with it so far. Since getting it I've made many returns with many items


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> If all you get is 14 days, sounds like EU/Sweden is the third-world country. You've got 30 days at any major shop in America. Paying a little bit extra (basically the cost of shipping) gives you eligibility to return a product with no restocking fee (with free shipping back), even on the grounds that you simply changed your mind about wanting the product. Basically gives you immunity so you can go back n forth with Newegg and their products as much as you want without ever having to worry about being denied for a return.


And thats part of the problem. Since newegg started offering "premium", their regular CS has plummeted. If you are a "regular" customer, you are pushed towards premium if you have any issue just to milk that little extra $$$ out of you. Newegg CS used to be great, but now....

When i bought my 980, it had an nvidia free game promo, which newegg forgot to include in the packaging. They wanted me to either pay for premium or return the already installed graphics card with restocking fee just to get my code as they "could not issue a code just like that and needed to replace the whole unit". After 4 hours arguing with CS, getting into a 3 way call with my credit card company, and them asking me to upload a video as proof (since then, I ALWAYS record my unboxing of expensive goods) they finally just emailed me a code. Their attitude completely stunk. Since then, i do most of my electronics on Amazon, even though i pay more tax. I used to spend 1.5k a year average with newegg, not anymore.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> And thats part of the problem. Since newegg started offering "premium", their regular CS has plummeted. If you are a "regular" customer, you are pushed towards premium if you have any issue just to milk that little extra $$$ out of you. Newegg CS used to be great, but now....
> 
> When i bought my 980, it had an nvidia free game promo, which newegg forgot to include in the packaging. They wanted me to either pay for premium or return the already installed graphics card with restocking fee just to get my code as they "could not issue a code just like that and needed to replace the whole unit". After 4 hours arguing with CS, getting into a 3 way call with my credit card company, and them asking me to upload a video as proof (since then, I ALWAYS record my unboxing of expensive goods) they finally just emailed me a code. Their attitude completely stunk. Since then, i do most of my electronics on Amazon, even though i pay more tax. I used to spend 1.5k a year average with newegg, not anymore.


Weird. Sounds like the polar opposite of all my experiences with Newegg. I only started paying for Premier in the last 5 months. Before that I've been ordering from Newegg for years and never experienced a problem.

For example, Newegg started offering Far Cry 4 for GTX 980 and 970 owners sometime in January. I bought my GTX 980 in September (which was months before), but Newegg still sent me FC4 code when I asked them.

I have no doubt in my mind that if I want the Phantom Pain game code, for example, all I have to do is ask. I wouldn't even call up their Premier line - I'd just go right to their text-based live chat. I think the key when dealing with customer service is being polite. If a rep isn't giving me the answer I'm looking for, I'd simply wait an hour and try again with a diff rep.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Weird. Sounds like the polar opposite of all my experiences with Newegg. I only started paying for Premier in the last 5 months. Before that I've been ordering from Newegg for years and never experienced a problem.
> 
> For example, Newegg started offering Far Cry 4 for GTX 980 and 970 owners sometime in January. I bought my GTX 980 in September (which was months before), but Newegg still sent me FC4 code when I asked them.
> 
> I have no doubt in my mind that if I want the Phantom Pain game code, for example, all I have to do is ask. I wouldn't even call up their Premier line - I'd just go right to their text-based live chat. I think the key when dealing with customer service is being polite. If a rep isn't giving me the answer I'm looking for, I'd simply wait an hour and try again with a diff rep.


Oh i am always extremely polite and professional. The problem is, CS reps arent always the same. Having to cycle reps to get help proves it isnt good service







.

You must have got lucky, after 2 reps plus a manager they said "our official policy is not to distribute NVIDIA promocodes in any other way then including them in the box that the product ships in. This is a restriction placed upon us by NVIDIA". A Manager/supervisor told me that. I know for a fact thats BS, after going through this problem with them before.

Now its easy to say i was being a difficult customer and they were pissed off with me, but that is never the case. Having worked in CS myself, Plus having a business i know how to deal with it, and i know when a rep is taking the piss. It just seems that their CS has become so inconsistent that i no longer trust it, and refuse to pay for a service that i should be getting (customer service) for free.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Oh i am always extremely polite and professional. The problem is, CS reps arent always the same. Having to cycle reps to get help proves it isnt good service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You must have got lucky, after 2 reps plus a manager they said "our official policy is not to distribute NVIDIA promocodes in any other way then including them in the box that the product ships in. This is a restriction placed upon us by NVIDIA". A Manager/supervisor told me that. I know for a fact thats BS, after going through this problem with them before.
> 
> Now its easy to say i was being a difficult customer and they were pissed off with me, but that is never the case. Having worked in CS myself, Plus having a business i know how to deal with it, and i know when a rep is taking the piss. It just seems that their CS has become so inconsistent that i no longer trust it, and refuse to pay for a service that i should be getting (customer service) for free.


Perhaps that could that be a new restriction? I've really heard nothing but positive stories from people getting promo codes from Newegg. I find it hard to believe they were going to charge you a restocking fee - I thought their policy is only to charge a restocking fee if you're asking for a return which would have nothing to do with a defect or issue.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Perhaps that could that be a new restriction? I've really heard nothing but positive stories from people getting promo codes from Newegg. I find it hard to believe they were going to charge you a restocking fee - I thought their policy is only to charge a restocking fee if you're asking for a return which would have nothing to do with a defect or issue.


They told me to get the code id have to return my 980 and pay a restocking fee, then have a replacement shipped with the code. In other words, BS.


----------



## Kold

I apologize for not trying to skim this massive thread.

I just need to know if I were to order it tonight, will I be getting one of the newer revisions? Thanks!


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I apologize for not trying to skim this massive thread.
> 
> I just need to know if I were to order it tonight, will I be getting one of the newer revisions? Thanks!


it's impossible to know. there isn't even really any newer revision, we've just seen minor reports of no quality control issues from some people with june models. But people have ordered and still gotten april/may models. A lot of sellers still have older stock, especially since there's tons of returned stock. Many sellers can have stock for months before it is sold off.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> it's impossible to know. there isn't even really any newer revision, we've just seen minor reports of no quality control issues from some people with june models. But people have ordered and still gotten april/may models. A lot of sellers still have older stock, especially since there's tons of returned stock. Many sellers can have stock for months before it is sold off.


Just ordered one off Newegg. We will see. I have notoriously bad luck when it comes to buying electronics.


----------



## Evillor

Newegg have been out of stock for a while. So chances are good your getting a newer one, unless the warehouse just dumped old models on them. But as AMDATI said, there isnt a newer revision.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> If all you get is 14 days, sounds like EU/Sweden is the third-world country. You've got 30 days at any major shop in America. Paying a little bit extra (basically the cost of shipping) gives you eligibility to return a product with no restocking fee (with free shipping back), even on the grounds that you simply changed your mind about wanting the product. Basically gives you immunity so you can go back n forth with Newegg and their products as much as you want without ever having to worry about being denied for a return.


You have 14 days at minimum, and no one can refuse you, to open and use the product how much you want, for those 14 days. Then @ the 14th day at the latest you contact the retailer and tell them you regret your purchase or want a different monitor.

I've never heard of America even having a remotely decent Return Policy and it all seem to vary between retailers.

And why would you need to pay extra? Wth is restocking fee? Shipping back is always free.

Here you dont pay extra and you get excellent customer support. And shipping never takes more than 2 workdays. Usually <36h.

You also dont have to pay until after 14 days if you choose to do so.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You have 14 days at minimum, and no one can refuse you, to open and use the product how much you want, for those 14 days. Then @ the 14th day at the latest you contact the retailer and tell them you regret your purchase or want a different monitor.
> 
> I've never heard of America even having a remotely decent Return Policy and it all seem to vary between retailers.
> 
> And why would you need to pay extra? Wth is restocking fee? Shipping back is always free.
> 
> Here you dont pay extra and you get excellent customer support. And shipping never takes more than 2 workdays. Usually <36h.
> 
> You also dont have to pay until after 14 days if you choose to do so.


Very few USA retailers have a good policy like this. Costco used to have a great electronics policy. In the USA, you usually get 30 days to return a product, if its unopened. You may or may not have to pay a restocking fee (varies from 25% to 50% of the entire cost of the product) on return and you may or may not need to pay to ship it back. You can always complain and get them to bend or break this rule, but its not guaranteed to happen. If you open the product, usually places wont take it back unless its damaged in some way. Granted there are exceptions to these rules, but this is mostly standard.

Its one thing i miss since moving from the UK to the USA, the EU trading standards laws put most of the USA stores to shame. They can get away with so much over here when it comes to screwing a customer. Granted, most places dont, but they can.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You have 14 days at minimum, and no one can refuse you, to open and use the product how much you want, for those 14 days. Then @ the 14th day at the latest you contact the retailer and tell them you regret your purchase or want a different monitor.
> 
> I've never heard of America even having a remotely decent Return Policy and it all seem to vary between retailers.
> 
> And why would you need to pay extra? Wth is restocking fee? Shipping back is always free.
> 
> Here you dont pay extra and you get excellent customer support. And shipping never takes more than 2 workdays. Usually <36h.
> 
> You also dont have to pay until after 14 days if you choose to do so.












That's great and all, but I'd be really unsatisfied if all I had was 2 weeks. Anyways, this isn't the thread for this argument.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah the IPS glow on my XB270HU isn't even noticeable to me really. I can notice backlight bleeding more, but that's not too bad. I had much more bleeding on the last LG TN panel I was using. Out of curiosity, does aliasing in video games grind your gears too? That bothers me even more than typical screen tearing, though nothing is worse than abhorrent screen tearing.


Ya know what, it didn't before, but it does now. It (among other eye candy) wasn't an issue before I experienced something better, and now I have trouble going back. After I added another GPU and started playing at ultra settings at 1440p I sometimes have trouble lowering settings to gain FPS. Before aliasing was just there so I accepted it to an extent and ignored it.


----------



## Hiki-

Is this an insect or is it damaged in another way?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiki-*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an insect or is it damaged in another way?


have you given this a go?

http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php

looks like it could be a bug tho


----------



## Hiki-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> have you given this a go?
> 
> http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php
> 
> looks like it could be a bug tho


I have. Doesn't look like a dead pixel, its not really square and doesn't have the edges like a dead pixel would. Also looks like its between the screen and the protection.

Anyone had issues returning a screen with a bug in it?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Where exactly is it on the screen? The photo doesn't show that.
Middle? Reasonably close to the side?
If it's dust you could try to clean it yourself, or RMA it and possibly get a worse one... or a good one.. choices choices


----------



## Hiki-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Where exactly is it on the screen? The photo doesn't show that.
> Middle? Reasonably close to the side?
> If it's dust you could try to clean it yourself, or RMA it and possibly get a worse one... or a good one.. choices choices


It's halfway to the left side from the middle. Noticeable if I have a bright background or color there. Other than this insect its okay, no dead pixels, not that much backlight bleed except the lower right corner where its slightly discolored, brownish, only noticeable in a dark room with a dark background or a dark game.


----------



## Pinion

Is there a convenient way to use this with a playstation 4? Convenient as in not having to switch the plug around when I want to use the ps4 and not introducing input delay into the pc or the ps4. Would it have killed them to include an hdmi input¿


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great and all, but I'd be really unsatisfied if all I had was 2 weeks. Anyways, this isn't the thread for this argument.


You're still paying EXTRA.
You still may have to pay "RESTOCKING" fee. wth kinda american invention that is.

We dont.
14 days is more than enough to test a product. Who needs more?

Anyway to be a bit extreme.. Komplett.se got 45 days and elgiganten got 60.


----------



## Norlig

Just meassured the temperatures on different places on my monitor (using optical measurer)

Something is going on in that lower corner.


----------



## tlamming

Isn't the power supply coming in, osd controls etc?


----------



## winter2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Sounds like a weird lottery-type bonus. I've opened 5 monitors and saw no USB cables in any of mine.


Maybe its different between regions.EU batch here. I saw complaining about this also on US stores and no problem with this on EU stores.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinion*
> 
> Is there a convenient way to use this with a playstation 4? Convenient as in not having to switch the plug around when I want to use the ps4 and not introducing input delay into the pc or the ps4. Would it have killed them to include an hdmi input¿


Not really.

I dont know why you would want to either. PS4 doesnt support the native res of the monitor, so it wouldnt look great.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> I dont know why you would want to either. PS4 doesnt support the native res of the monitor, so it wouldnt look great.


Nor does it support G-SYNC plus the games will still run at a capped 30 FPS or 60 FPS.


----------



## Pinion

I mentioned switching back and forth between a pc and the ps4. I certainly wasn't expecting the ps4 to magically support gsync or transform into a pc. Yes the ps4 barely supports 1080 much less 1440p.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You're still paying EXTRA.
> You still may have to pay "RESTOCKING" fee. wth kinda american invention that is.
> 
> We dont.
> 14 days is more than enough to test a product. Who needs more?
> 
> Anyway to be a bit extreme.. Komplett.se got 45 days and elgiganten got 60.


You can either order a couple of items from Newegg and pay the shipping, or just pay that shipping money towards Premier and get all the benefits I mentioned. So it's basically a free benefit if you already order from Newegg regularly. And we get free rush processing, really cheap 1-day and 2-day shipping, free 3-day, extra discounts, etc.

Even if you don't pay for Premier, Newegg is known to take care of their customers.

And as for those shops you mentioned - you're right, those seem to be really solid return policies. I'm surprised people don't take advantage of them.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinion*
> 
> I mentioned switching back and forth between a pc and the ps4. I certainly wasn't expecting the ps4 to magically support gsync or transform into a pc. Yes the ps4 barely supports 1080 much less 1440p.


The point is, running something lower than the native resolution would make the image look horrible, not to mention having to convert the image from HDMI to Displayport on top of that. With capped FPS at less than half of what the monitor is supposed to run at, its just a terrible idea to try this.

I just didnt understand why you would even want to try to do something like this. And yes, it would have killed them to add HDMI. They would have had to add a whole other board/passthrough just for HDMI that wouldnt do anything for this monitors primary focus as gsync doesnt work over HDMI, and it would have raised the price 150$ - 300$

Im pretty sure you have a current tv/monitor for PS4, so why wouldnt you continue to use that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> You can either order a couple of items from Newegg and pay the shipping, or just pay that shipping money towards Premier and get all the benefits I mentioned. So it's basically a free benefit if you already order from Newegg regularly. And we get free rush processing, really cheap 1-day and 2-day shipping, free 3-day, extra discounts, etc.
> 
> Even if you don't pay for Premier, Newegg is known to take care of their customers.
> 
> And as for those shops you mentioned - you're right, those seem to be really solid return policies. I'm surprised people don't take advantage of them.


A lot of people still get free shipping through Newegg, or have shoprunner free 2 day so you cant really say its a "free" benefit, because its not. As for them taking care of their regular customers, there are plenty of posts around that shows the premier club are their priority. Hell i remember reading about 100 pages back about people getting cut off on this monitor after their 2nd RMA by newegg. That's the main reason i paid more at Amazon. Sure, newegg CS used to be top notch, they WERE known to take care of customers, they still arent the worst out there, but in the last 6 months, its certainly not amazing, at least from my experiences/what ive researched. Just think about the principle, pay us more and you get a dedicated, higher quality CS number. What exactly is that saying about a company?.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> A lot of people still get free shipping through Newegg, or have shoprunner free 2 day so you cant really say its a "free" benefit, because its not. As for them taking care of their regular customers, there are plenty of posts around that shows the premier club are their priority. Hell i remember reading about 100 pages back about people getting cut off on this monitor after their 2nd RMA by newegg. That's the main reason i paid more at Amazon. Sure, newegg CS used to be top notch, they WERE known to take care of customers, they still arent the worst out there, but in the last 6 months, its certainly not amazing, at least from my experiences/what ive researched. Just think about the principle, pay us more and you get a dedicated, higher quality CS number. What exactly is that saying about a company?.


Pretty sure there are plenty of people who ordered from Newegg, didn't buy premier, and had a positive experience with returns. You're really epitomizing the vocal minority in this case. Premier wasn't just introduced 6 months ago, it's been around for much longer than that. Their text-based customer service doesn't discern a difference between Premier or regular customers, the only difference with Premier is that you get an additional exclusive phone-line with little wait. I only had to call that number once, and it was because I kept my monitor a week longer than I was supposed to, so they had every right to deny my return. Of course, Premier did fix my problem in that case.

Shop-runner and free-shipping is only offered on a limited amount of items. Premier is too, but extends towards more items.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Pretty sure there are plenty of people who ordered from Newegg, didn't buy premier, and had a positive experience with returns. You're really epitomizing the vocal minority in this case.
> 
> Shop-runner and free-shipping is only offered on a limited amount of items.


You are commenting on something you have no current experience with, as you stated you have been premier for the last 5 months. Go read up on some ACTUAL reviews before saying im wrong. Consumer Affairs has newegg at a 1.5 star rating out of 5 (it was 4.5 last year). Customer Service Scoreboard has them at 46.5 out of 100. Sitejabber- 3 star 56%. Even Trustpilot has them at 3.8 out of 10.

The ONLY site that still holds newegg as a good CS provider is reseller ratings, and thats because newegg is a PAYING member of their program. They work like the BBB in the USA, once you pay a monthly fee, you cannot fall below a certain rating.

If i'm epitomizing the vocal minority, your epitomizing the fanboy who doesn't believe (or bother to look at) readily available facts. While you might be "pretty sure" plenty of people are ordering with no issues, you might want to be really sure before accusing me of being a vocal minority. Im only a minority to you, because you havent bothered to go look for yourself.


----------



## shaunster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiki-*
> 
> I have. Doesn't look like a dead pixel, its not really square and doesn't have the edges like a dead pixel would. Also looks like its between the screen and the protection.
> 
> Anyone had issues returning a screen with a bug in it?


Yup...or whatever the heck that thing is. I had one on the second of three monitors I had. I never noticed it until the day after I bought it and I could have sworn it wasn't there when I originally looked it over.

I thought the same thing... looked like it wasn't under the screen but on top of it underneath the matte screen covering.


----------



## lNomNoml

Apparently it's dust.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiki-*
> 
> I have. Doesn't look like a dead pixel, its not really square and doesn't have the edges like a dead pixel would. Also looks like its between the screen and the protection.
> 
> Anyone had issues returning a screen with a bug in it?


Apparently a few pages back someone had a similar issue and found out it was a "rice bug", it showed up sometime after they got their monitor, but not right away. If i remember correctly, they contacted Acer and even they were stunned.


----------



## AMDATI

newegg isn't what it used to be. It doesn't even really have the best prices anymore either. You get with amazon for free what newegg charges on premier. Shipping is never really free exactly, it's not like a company could ship thousands or millions of items at no cost for shipping....the cost gets payed somewhere down the line. The only deciding factor for where to shop is whichever charges local taxes or not and if that's ultimately cheaper or not.

I like to use newegg as a browsing or review tool, especially for PC parts, but I'll always look to buy elsewhere if I can.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> You can either order a couple of items from Newegg and pay the shipping, or just pay that shipping money towards Premier and get all the benefits I mentioned. So it's basically a free benefit if you already order from Newegg regularly. And we get free rush processing, really cheap 1-day and 2-day shipping, free 3-day, extra discounts, etc.
> 
> Even if you don't pay for Premier, Newegg is known to take care of their customers.
> 
> And as for those shops you mentioned - you're right, those seem to be really solid return policies. I'm surprised people don't take advantage of them.


People do, unfortunately. Although it's the online clothing stores that seem to be hit the hardest. They get A LOT of stuff returned to them, which may or may not have been worn a few times before being sent back. I guess here in the EU the regulations and such are more favoured towards the customer at the expense of the etailers.

When I kept returning ASUS VG248QE monitors because of oddities they kept sending me someone else's return back which all had their own issues. After a while I just gave up which is what they're hoping for I guess. In that sense I'm quite lucky with my XB270HU.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> When I kept returning ASUS VG248QE monitors because of oddities they kept sending me someone else's return back which all had their own issues. After a while I just gave up which is what they're hoping for I guess. In that sense I'm quite lucky with my XB270HU.


Thats one thing ive noticed in the states. It seems to be a common practice over here and it would be illegal in the EU. One that sticks in mind is i bought a Logitech mouse (m600 i think, the razer naga ripoff) from Amazon which arrived with the feet worn off and dead skin embedded in the thumb pad. One of my first jobs after moving here was a Gamestop manager, i cant tell you the times company policy stated that we reseal a "new" game/reset a console and sell it, even after it was returned/borrowed by an employee. I really hate this practice, it shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Thats one thing ive noticed in the states. It seems to be a common practice over here and it would be illegal in the EU. One that sticks in mind is i bought a Logitech mouse (m600 i think, the razer naga ripoff) from Amazon which arrived with the feet worn off and dead skin embedded in the thumb pad. One of my first jobs after moving here was a Gamestop manager, i cant tell you the times company policy stated that we reseal a "new" game/reset a console and sell it, even after it was returned/borrowed by an employee. I really hate this practice, it shouldn't be allowed.


Yeah it's ******ed to see this happen both in the EU and US.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Yeah it's ******ed to see this happen both in the EU and US.


But it doesnt really happen in EU as its not legal to sell something old/used as new. You need to brand it as old/used and put it in a separate category, usually in Swedish called "Fyndhörna" or just "Fynd"


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But it doesnt really happen in EU as its not legal to sell something old/used as new. You need to brand it as old/used and put it in a separate category, usually in Swedish called "Fyndhörna" or just "Fynd"


Then why do I keep getting opened boxes...


----------



## Pinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> The point is, running something lower than the native resolution would make the image look horrible, not to mention having to convert the image from HDMI to Displayport on top of that. With capped FPS at less than half of what the monitor is supposed to run at, its just a terrible idea to try this.
> 
> I just didnt understand why you would even want to try to do something like this. And yes, it would have killed them to add HDMI. They would have had to add a whole other board/passthrough just for HDMI that wouldnt do anything for this monitors primary focus as gsync doesnt work over HDMI, and it would have raised the price 150$ - 300$


Because I only have room for one monitor on my desk without resorting to some type of multi monitor stand and mixing and matching with my old 23 inch. I'm using a keyboard and mouse for some ps4 games, so it needs to be on a desk. Asus has hmdi inputs on this 1440p free sync monitor and if they include a scaler I wouldn't think it has to look terrible. But apparently g-sync monitors only support display port according to tftcentral.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236466&cm_re=asus_144hz-_-24-236-466-_-Product

"The MG279Q offers a decent range of connectivity options with DisplayPort, Mini DisplayPort and 2x HDMI 1.4 (with MHL support) provided. The screen is not limited to DisplayPort-only like G-sync screens are, including the rival Acer XB270HU (a limitation of the current G-sync module from NVIDIA), as FreeSync allows for other connections to still be offered on the screen, even though the DisplayPort is the only one to support the actual FreeSync technology. That is certainly a pro for FreeSync over G-sync "


----------



## BrightCandle

I have caught overclockers.co.uk doing this multiple times. One motherboard I had was clearly not new and had a failed memory channel. That didn't stop them arguing about the fact that the motherboard was both new and fully functional. In the end I got another company to test it who confirmed the memory slots were faulty and gave me a report to that effect. There are dishonest companies the world over, once you find them its important to avoid them forever more. I spoke to scan.co.u about the Acer Predator and it constantly being on preorder and they told me they were personally testing every monitor as they had significant issues with the quality control and the reason it was always on preorder because they hadn't yet got a batch that wasn't clearly faulty.

So on the one hand this is when I gave up trying to get a monitor, if the seller can't even find any good ones then I should definitely avoid the companies (overclockers) that were still selling them. On the other hand is depressing, the screens I want just don't come flawless as you would expect from such expensive monitors.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Then why do I keep getting opened boxes...


Opened boxes? How do you know theyre opened? Acer has a piece of tape that says ACER on it, thats it.

If anything look for fingerprints/dust on monitor.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Opened boxes? How do you know theyre opened? Acer has a piece of tape that says ACER on it, thats it.
> 
> If anything look for fingerprints/dust on monitor.


The XB270HU I got had bits of the styrofoam taped together. x_x


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> The XB270HU I got had bits of the styrofoam taped together. x_x


What country?

The part where the stand is located, has a taped piece of styro.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What country?


Netherlands


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Thats one thing ive noticed in the states. It seems to be a common practice over here and it would be illegal in the EU. One that sticks in mind is i bought a Logitech mouse (m600 i think, the razer naga ripoff) from Amazon which arrived with the feet worn off and dead skin embedded in the thumb pad. One of my first jobs after moving here was a Gamestop manager, i cant tell you the times company policy stated that we reseal a "new" game/reset a console and sell it, even after it was returned/borrowed by an employee. I really hate this practice, it shouldn't be allowed.


Thanks for sharing your single experience with this, but I fail to see how that (or some of your other points) apply to this monitor. Acer has shown a lot of flexibility when dealing with returns on this monitor, despite it obviously costing the resellers more in shipping/overhead. I haven't seen very many reports of refurbs or opened monitors being passed off as new.

There is already enough propaganda and speculation circulating about this monitor, it doesn't need to be further perpetuated. Rice bugs!? A few posts back you scolded another member (t1337dude) for commenting on something he supposedly doesn't have experience with, when in reality he is more familiar with the returns process of this monitor than most other members here. It is safe to say that many members here (specifically the ones who don't own one) have passed unfair judgements on the overall reception of this monitor based on a handful of negative posts in the forum. It just seems that some folks have an axe to grind with this monitor and they grasp at straws to continue to beat the horse. Right now this is still the best gaming monitor available despite its QC shortfalls...


----------



## tchoper

Apologies if this was mentioned before, but couldn't find it.

In the OSD monitor info display, the "Mode" is reported as "Normal" even though I'm fairly certain that G-Sync is active (it's enabled in NVIDIA control panel, and even though v-sync is off both in game and in the NVIDIA settings, I don't see any tearing at all refresh rates (and I'm very sensitive to it). But in the same situation before, the OSD reported G-Sync.

This *may* have changed when I upgraded from win7 to win10 but I'm not certain.

So just for my piece of mind, is this a known issue? Is there any way around it?

Thanks!

Ted

___

Win10 Pro
GTX 970 / 352.62 driver
2560x1440


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tchoper*
> 
> Apologies if this was mentioned before, but couldn't find it.
> 
> In the OSD monitor info display, the "Mode" is reported as "Normal" even though I'm fairly certain that G-Sync is active (it's enabled in NVIDIA control panel, and even though v-sync is off both in game and in the NVIDIA settings, I don't see any tearing at all refresh rates (and I'm very sensitive to it). But in the same situation before, the OSD reported G-Sync.
> 
> This *may* have changed when I upgraded from win7 to win10 but I'm not certain.
> 
> So just for my piece of mind, is this a known issue? Is there any way around it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ted
> 
> ___
> 
> Win10 Pro
> GTX 970 / 352.62 driver
> 2560x1440


You may have checked it already but in the nvidia control panel under G-Sync, did you make sure G-Sync is set to work in both windowed as well as full screen mode?

I set mine to windowed and full screen and i see the mode says G-Sync. Running Win10 too.


----------



## tchoper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> You may have checked it already but in the nvidia control panel under G-Sync, did you make sure G-Sync is set to work in both windowed as well as full screen mode?
> 
> I set mine to windowed and full screen and i see the mode says G-Sync. Running Win10 too.


Thanks for your reply. It was set to both. However, the problem seems to be solved after a reboot. I *did* try this before, so I'm not sure why a second reboot "solved" it, though I suspect it has some correlation with my video driver crashing then recovering at some point in the process.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinion*
> 
> Because I only have room for one monitor on my desk without resorting to some type of multi monitor stand and mixing and matching with my old 23 inch. I'm using a keyboard and mouse for some ps4 games, so it needs to be on a desk. Asus has hmdi inputs on this 1440p free sync monitor and if they include a scaler I wouldn't think it has to look terrible. But apparently g-sync monitors only support display port according to tftcentral.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236466&cm_re=asus_144hz-_-24-236-466-_-Product
> 
> "The MG279Q offers a decent range of connectivity options with DisplayPort, Mini DisplayPort and 2x HDMI 1.4 (with MHL support) provided. The screen is not limited to DisplayPort-only like G-sync screens are, including the rival Acer XB270HU (a limitation of the current G-sync module from NVIDIA), as FreeSync allows for other connections to still be offered on the screen, even though the DisplayPort is the only one to support the actual FreeSync technology. That is certainly a pro for FreeSync over G-sync "


But freesync and Gsync are different technologies. Your comparing apples to oranges. AMD dont charge manufacturers a license fee to use freesync, when NVIDIA do to use Gsync, which makes gsync monitors immediately more expensive. You could always wait for the next generation of Gsync that will work over HDMI, but currently, there isnt a monitor that will do everything you want it to. You can try to convert HDMI to Diplayport and use this onitor, but your imput lag will probably be pretty bad, along with the image quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Thanks for sharing your single experience with this, but I fail to see how that (or some of your other points) apply to this monitor. Acer has shown a lot of flexibility when dealing with returns on this monitor, despite it obviously costing the resellers more in shipping/overhead. I haven't seen very many reports of refurbs or opened monitors being passed off as new.
> 
> There is already enough propaganda and speculation circulating about this monitor, it doesn't need to be further perpetuated. Rice bugs!? A few posts back you scolded another member (t1337dude) for commenting on something he supposedly doesn't have experience with, when in reality he is more familiar with the returns process of this monitor than most other members here. It is safe to say that many members here (specifically the ones who don't own one) have passed unfair judgements on the overall reception of this monitor based on a handful of negative posts in the forum. It just seems that some folks have an axe to grind with this monitor and they grasp at straws to continue to beat the horse. Right now this is still the best gaming monitor available despite its QC shortfalls...


So repeating what someone said about THEIR OWN monitor (rice bugs), their experience with Acer on it for someone who hasnt gone back 40 pages to read that post is talking about something i have no experience with? IF i said it was me that experienced it, sure, but i CLEARLY stated that it was "someone else". Heres a link direct to the post if your interested, i went back and dug it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/2160#post_24258951

I feel that this response has little to do with the subject matter and more to do with you taking a personal exception to what i said to 1337dude. Your post has an air of white-knight to it. You say my point has noting to do with this monitor, and im assuming your talking about when i was discussing newegg. Well, seeing as the chances are high you may have to return this monitor a few times, and i was discussing Neweggs return policy for standard members, i fail to see why you cannot grasp the connection between that discussion and this monitor. There were several people talking about return policies in general, but you focus on me, hence the personal white knight comment. It may have gotten a little off topic, but i dont see you here making that comment to anyone else. Conversations tend to flow you see, and often end up somewhere different than where they started.

Im sorry if i hurt feelings bursting people bubbles about newegg being the lord and savior of returns, but id rather be truthful and post fact, that perpetuate the facade that newegg is bullet proof and have someone else get stung for it.


----------



## mattg

Just an update regarding the horrible light leak in the corners.
i have adapted and now dont notice it much these minor problems are worth it for the monitor in my opinion still and i will be keeping it because its so amazing to game on and i can happily do my Photoshop work on it!


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Just an update regarding the horrible light leak in the corners.
> i have adapted and now dont notice it much these minor problems are worth it for the monitor in my opinion still and i will be keeping it because its so amazing to game on and i can happily do my Photoshop work on it!


Awesome, glad it worked out for you, mine will be here tomorrow. fingers crossed i dont have to do the RMA dance.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Awesome, glad it worked out for you, mine will be here tomorrow. fingers crossed i dont have to do the RMA dance.


let me know how yours goes!


----------



## mattg

Heres something interesting. i just did another black screen test and my light bleed has cut down about 50% now! might be wearing in? its definitely still there in the bottom right hand corner but the other three corners you can only notice on the pure black screen now


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Heres something interesting. i just did another black screen test and my light bleed has cut down about 50% now! might be wearing in? its definitely still there in the bottom right hand corner but the other three corners you can only notice on the pure black screen now


Strange, but that's good news. And this is definitely a good monitor for Photoshop, especially with calibration.


----------



## tconroy135

I was getting the monitor turning off and on and when I switched it to 120Hz instead of 144Hz the problem stopped. Ordered the Monster cable from Amazon hopefully the issue will be solved by using a shorter higher quality DP 1.2


----------



## Agent-A01

So any way to get the firmware updated? I have an April build but do not have 120hz for ULMB. Can we not send them in to be updated or is Acer basically saying tough ****?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I was getting the monitor turning off and on and when I switched it to 120Hz instead of 144Hz the problem stopped. Ordered the Monster cable from Amazon hopefully the issue will be solved by using a shorter higher quality DP 1.2


I just ordered a Fulink HBR2 with 17.26 gbps bandwidth(stock cable is around 8gbps after overhead), monster has the same bandwidth. Probably be a good idea to get the higher bandwidth instead.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> So any way to get the firmware updated? I have an April build but do not have 120hz for ULMB. Can we not send them in to be updated or is Acer basically saying tough ****?
> I just ordered a Fulink HBR2 with 17.26 gbps bandwidth(stock cable is around 8gbps after overhead), monster has the same bandwidth. Probably be a good idea to get the higher bandwidth instead.


You can try contacting them, but if I had a perfectly good XB270HU that only did ULMB up to 100 Hz, I would not want to send it back to them and risk getting one back with rice bugs or dirt in it or something.

- EDIT: Your post made me look up the specs for the Cable Matters DP cable which I and many others use. Rated for only 8.64 Gb/s. It gets the job done though.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You have 14 days at minimum, and no one can refuse you, to open and use the product how much you want, for those 14 days. Then @ the 14th day at the latest you contact the retailer and tell them you regret your purchase or want a different monitor.
> 
> I've never heard of America even having a remotely decent Return Policy and it all seem to vary between retailers.
> 
> And why would you need to pay extra? Wth is restocking fee? Shipping back is always free.
> 
> Here you dont pay extra and you get excellent customer support. And shipping never takes more than 2 workdays. Usually <36h.
> 
> You also dont have to pay until after 14 days if you choose to do so.


it differs but most have standardized on 30 days no restock fee because one retailer did it...


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You can try contacting them, but if I had a perfectly good XB270HU that only did ULMB up to 100 Hz, I would not want to send it back to them and risk getting one back with rice bugs or dirt in it or something.
> 
> - EDIT: Your post made me look up the specs for the Cable Matters DP cable which I and many others use. Rated for only 8.64 Gb/s. It gets the job done though.


Id assume that you ship yours in and they reflash it, but the dust is non issue, easy to debezel it and clean screen; more worried about dead pixels/blb

Also, 144hz at 1440P uses almost 13 gbps total. Maybe thats why some people are having issues.


----------



## doom26464

Got mine today. Has one dead/stuck pixel in the bottom left. Really hard to notice unless it is on a full white screen. In games don't even notice it. Mine seems to have none for black light bleed but will test it later tonight when I have more time. Think for what it is worth I'll just keep it. Going to play around with it some more tonight.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> Got mine today. Has one dead/stuck pixel in the bottom left. Really hard to notice unless it is on a full white screen. In games don't even notice it. Mine seems to have none for black light bleed but will test it later tonight when I have more time. Think for what it is worth I'll just keep it. Going to play around with it some more tonight.


take a pic on a full screen black image im interested to see how much you get!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> I feel that this response has little to do with the subject matter and more to do with you taking a personal exception to what i said to 1337dude. Your post has an air of white-knight to it. You say my point has noting to do with this monitor, and im assuming your talking about when i was discussing newegg. Well, seeing as the chances are high you may have to return this monitor a few times, and i was discussing Neweggs return policy for standard members, i fail to see why you cannot grasp the connection between that discussion and this monitor. There were several people talking about return policies in general, but you focus on me, hence the personal white knight comment. It may have gotten a little off topic, but i dont see you here making that comment to anyone else. Conversations tend to flow you see, and often end up somewhere different than where they started.
> 
> Im sorry if i hurt feelings bursting people bubbles about newegg being the lord and savior of returns, but id rather be truthful and post fact, that perpetuate the facade that newegg is bullet proof and have someone else get stung for it.


The guy who posted that was not the owner with the little specks inside his monitor, it was another member who doesn't even own this panel. I just take exception when the telephone game snowballs rumors and personal opinion/speculation into this slippery slope rethoric. That is not uncommon to this thread, or the "discussion thread" and it is kinda tiring for someone like myself.

I bought my April build from Newegg (non premier member) and it is, for intents and purposes, perfect. But for some reason these types of posts go unnoticed and people only fixate and remember the bad posts. In general from overall reviews, early polls, and posts here it would suggest that most buyers eventually get a decent panel, although some have to try more times than others. Based on my experience and from what I have seen posted here I would say that overall chances of getting a decent panel are still good. Opinions seem to vary wildly between those who already bought one vs those who haven't.

I have nothing against a discussion going a little off topic, and no feelings are hurt. I am just against the spreading of fear and anxiety when it isn't warranted. Not to say that you were intentionally doing that, but it could be perceived that way. Although QC on this monitor is fairly poor in general it doesn't mean that everyone is going to have to do several returns. There was a poll thread a few months back in which the vast majority of XB owners voted that they didn't have to do a single return to get a decent panel. So it is just a difference in perception, that's all. I hope you end up with a good one off the bat too...


----------



## Evillor

Well bangbangplay, that is not what i was doing, if thats the impression you got, then it was simply a misunderstanding.

On topic, mine just arrived, june build. So far, 1 dead/stuck pixel about 25% in from the lower right corner. Software didnt fix it. . Then ill check for bleed etc.


----------



## Evillor

Im in 2 minds, leaning more towards sending it back. Obviously these photos never do the screen justice, but it has pretty bad leak in the bottom right, a hot spot of leak top right with a tiny amount bottom left.

I booted up batman arkham knight, and the bottom right/top right is noticeable on the load screens or whenever theres a static image. But to tell the truth, im looking for it right now. I cant decide if it will bother me in the long run. The main issue is with the dead pixel. Its located right where a minimap would be on a game like LOL and Heroes of the storm, and it is right in the top corner, So while playing those types of games, it stands out. While playing full screen motion games, it blends in.


----------



## owlieowl

Out of the US retailers left which one is the best to buy from? B&H shipping was taking forever and no guarantee of free return shipping for defectives.

I had placed an order with TigerDirect but I called and canceled it today before it shipped, I was really scared of dealing with their CS after reading a lot of horrible things online about them. I bought a couple harddrives/SSD's from there before and it was fine, but never something this likely to have problems. The info out there made me pretty nervous. Might reconsider another order with them though, getting impatient.

Considering calling Jet.com to see if they will pricematch OfficeDepot/TigerDirect. I'd just buy a premier membership with newegg and use that to get a perfect one but Newegg is selling them for $800.


----------



## Evillor

Well that was an enlightening CS conversation with Amazon. My only option is to refund because, according to the rep, Amazon may no longer be stocking the item so they cannot replace.

Tiger direct is HORRIBLE to deal with. If what the Amazon rep said is true (which anything a rep says should be taken with a pinch of salt), Newegg might be the only way to go. Its what im looking at right now. Do i want to spend more + premier at Newegg, or just abandon this monitor and wait for the Q4 ones. Or drop another 500$ on a second 980 and go 4k without gsync.

EDIT: Its gone, boxed up, label created, UPS will have it Wednesday. Time to practice what i preach, it bothered me. I could have lived with the bleed i think, but that dead pixel location was so inconvenient. An inch higher and it wouldnt have bothered me. But as i said before, 800$ for a monitor im not 100% happy with is unacceptable.


----------



## doom26464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> take a pic on a full screen black image im interested to see how much you get!




doesn't seem so bad to me. I honestly can't even notice anything while gamming or using it.

This is an amazing monitor by the way, got to play with it today and am just blown away by it.


----------



## Bard

I've got some connection problems. So, I've wanted to get my computer away from my desk for some time, and I purchased a 10 meter displayport cable, but then I realized that it doesn't support 144hz. Does a 10-ish-meter Displayport cable exist that supports 144hz? (20-30 feet) I looked on the Displayport website, and http://www.l-com.com/audio-video-displayport-cable-male-male-black-100m this came up, but it says it only supports 1080p. Help!

Edit: http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-DISPL10MA-Active-Display-Cable/dp/B00IFZN2O8 would this active displayport cable work? It claims a bandwidth of 10.8Gb/s.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> I've got some connection problems. So, I've wanted to get my computer away from my desk for some time, and I purchased a 10 meter displayport cable, but then I realized that it doesn't support 144hz. Does a 10-ish-meter Displayport cable exist that supports 144hz? (20-30 feet) I looked on the Displayport website, and http://www.l-com.com/audio-video-displayport-cable-male-male-black-100m this came up, but it says it only supports 1080p. Help!
> 
> Edit: http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-DISPL10MA-Active-Display-Cable/dp/B00IFZN2O8 would this active displayport cable work? It claims a bandwidth of 10.8Gb/s.


The problem you have, is the longer the cable, the more signal degradation happens and the more static you get in the picture.

Reading the reviews of a few 35 foot cables like this one

http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters%C2%AE-Gold-Plated-DisplayPort/dp/B00917TOOQ/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=13XEDTC4AMGWAXP9TVCR

Kinda lead me to believe that anything upto say 10 foot being your limit. That one i linked, one of the guys answered a question saying that he could only get a max of 1080 @85hz. But with it being a bit of a crapshoot, some people are getting great results @ 50 feet with full res.

Its all going to come down to how well the cable is made (not just the brand, the individual cables copper conductivity, 2 identical cables may perform differently). Its over the manufacturer recommended length without a repeater, but its one of those things where if you roll the dice on it, you might get lucky, you might not also. Id say the 50 foot cables that support [email protected] 144hz over 35 feet are in the minority.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Well that was an enlightening CS conversation with Amazon. My only option is to refund because, according to the rep, Amazon may no longer be stocking the item so they cannot replace.
> 
> Tiger direct is HORRIBLE to deal with. If what the Amazon rep said is true (which anything a rep says should be taken with a pinch of salt), Newegg might be the only way to go. Its what im looking at right now. Do i want to spend more + premier at Newegg, or just abandon this monitor and wait for the Q4 ones. Or drop another 500$ on a second 980 and go 4k without gsync.
> 
> EDIT: Its gone, boxed up, label created, UPS will have it Wednesday. Time to practice what i preach, it bothered me. I could have lived with the bleed i think, but that dead pixel location was so inconvenient. An inch higher and it wouldnt have bothered me. But as i said before, 800$ for a monitor im not 100% happy with is unacceptable.


That is a bummer, but that is 100% your experience and totally relevant. Dead pixels are not something anyone should tolerate, although I have never had a single one on a monitor or a TV that I have purchased. I agree that nobody should have to purchase the premier membership so they feel safer when purchasing anything. I'd give Newegg a go or two before you throw the towel in. Gsync is amazing if the panel is right.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> That is a bummer, but that is 100% your experience and totally relevant. Dead pixels are not something anyone should tolerate, although I have never had a single one on a monitor or a TV that I have purchased. I agree that nobody should have to purchase the premier membership so they feel safer when purchasing anything. I'd give Newegg a go or two before you throw the towel in. Gsync is amazing if the panel is right.


Ive never had dead pixels on a monitor/TV before, but usually get unlucky with smartphones. The ASUS ips 1440p gsync monitor will be out in a month or so, so i might wait a month just incase of a price drop/something better. i really wanted this monitor, so i might give it one more go with newegg, although i feel i absolutely would have to premier with them for safety.

Ill see how i feel in a few days when my amazon refund comes in. The Acer predator x34 is one im eyeing, but is bigger than i need (as i have a quad setup already). I usually rush into these things, i see something and must have it, kinda spoiled that way. For some reason, i dont feel this way with the monitor. Probably due to how long ive waited for stock already. TBH i didnt even have it plugged in long enough to enjoy 1440 and gsync, i didnt want to experience the awesome, then have to send it back


----------



## tconroy135

Basic Amazon 15 ft DP cable caused flickering. Just got 8 Ft Monster cable and the problem is gone. Really disappointed with amazon cable.


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Heres something interesting. i just did another black screen test and my light bleed has cut down about 50% now! might be wearing in? its definitely still there in the bottom right hand corner but the other three corners you can only notice on the pure black screen now


Yup. Been running mine for over a week now, and bleed has definitely improved since the first few days of use. There certainly is a bedding in period with these units, and mine has little to no bleed now.

Brightness still at 24% with RGB values set as tftcentral.

One thing I did notice though, is that image quality greatly improved once monitor drivers were installed properly. I don't use tft's ICC profile though, as it makes the whites far too yellow.

So I would give it a period of time to settle in, before making a decision to send back for bleeding.


----------



## tlamming

Okay, So im finally all set on my monitors. I run a driving sim rig with 3 of these monitors. Amazon first sent me 3 which all had dead and stuck pixels, all april/may builds. I sent them all back, and amazon put the product on hold. They then sent me replacements and all 3 have turned out to be good. Some backlight bleed, but not too bad, and I believe if everyone here is correct, that should go away with time.

I'm happy!


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> Basic Amazon 15 ft DP cable caused flickering. Just got 8 Ft Monster cable and the problem is gone. Really disappointed with amazon cable.


Dont buy generic cable as much as possible. Go for decent cable....


----------



## tlamming

You would think a digital cable would not factor much into the signal. Just 1's and 0's after all. I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Dont buy generic cable as much as possible. Go for decent cable....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> You would think a digital cable would not factor much into the signal. Just 1's and 0's after all. I guess I'm wrong.


Normally I don't think it should, but in the case of this monitor 1440p @144Hz pushes DP1.2 to it's limit i suppose.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> Got mine today. Has one dead/stuck pixel in the bottom left. Really hard to notice unless it is on a full white screen. In games don't even notice it. Mine seems to have none for black light bleed but will test it later tonight when I have more time. Think for what it is worth I'll just keep it. Going to play around with it some more tonight.


take a pic on a full screen black image im interested to see how much you get!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Yup. Been running mine for over a week now, and bleed has definitely improved since the first few days of use. There certainly is a bedding in period with these units, and mine has little to no bleed now.
> 
> Brightness still at 24% with RGB values set as tftcentral.
> 
> One thing I did notice though, is that image quality greatly improved once monitor drivers were installed properly. I don't use tft's ICC profile though, as it makes the whites far too yellow.
> 
> So I would give it a period of time to settle in, before making a decision to send back for bleeding.


i downloaded the colour profile from acer how do i put it in? trying to update the driver states it allready has a better one in. should i remove the old one and force in the w8 64 acer one (im running w10 64)


----------



## saruin

Mine will arrive in a couple of hours from now directly from amazon. My phone quality is ****e though (non-smartphone). I will be able to compare this side by side next my Yamakasi Catleap 1440p IPS monitor though.


----------



## doom26464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> take a pic on a full screen black image im interested to see how much you get!
> i downloaded the colour profile from acer how do i put it in? trying to update the driver states it allready has a better one in. should i remove the old one and force in the w8 64 acer one (im running w10 64)


pic is a page back

but here it is again 

Also my one dead/stuck pixel. Extremely tiny and hard too see. In far left side so Doesn't really bother me much. it is inside the mouse crusor. Only shows up on white's


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> i downloaded the colour profile from acer how do i put it in? trying to update the driver states it allready has a better one in. should i remove the old one and force in the w8 64 acer one (im running w10 64)


You gotta go through hoops to get this on Win10:



Basically, you need to disable 'driver signing', which can be accessed by holding 'shift' while clicking 'restart'.

Once rebooted, go to 'Troubleshoot', then 'Advanced', then 'Startup Settings'.

Look for "Disable driver signature enforcement", press F7 or 7 to select, reboot.

Go to 'device manager', right click, 'Update', browse....

Then install driver by selecting below option, and then choosing 'have disk', and browse to folder where you downloaded drivers.



Reboot.


----------



## kezz

I got mine from PCCaseGear in Melbourne, Australia on Tuesday. No dead or stuck pixels and a surefire upgrade from 1920x1080 24" displays. I have calibrated it using the TFT Central .icc profile and suggested colour settings for RGB, however I turned the brightness up to 100 as at the recommended 28 it was way too dark for my liking.


----------



## tconroy135

Is the unsigned driver really useful for anything?


----------



## Warrior 3000

So i just got this monitor, out of box it looks fine to me, when i bought it in store i made the salesman open it up and hook it up to a pc to check for dead pixels, it was all good.

anyway, what are some settings i need to change? Iv been reading though this thread and im SO lost on what to change


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior 3000*
> 
> So i just got this monitor, out of box it looks fine to me, when i bought it in store i made the salesman open it up and hook it up to a pc to check for dead pixels, it was all good.
> 
> anyway, what are some settings i need to change? Iv been reading though this thread and im SO lost on what to change


A good place to start is:

eColor Mode = User
Brightness = 24 or maybe a tad more
Contrast = 50
Gamma = 2.2
Color Temp = User
Red = 50
Green = 45
Blue = 46

This is all from the first post, which comes from TFTCentral's review.

And of course either 144 Hz refresh rate with G-SYNC enabled, or 120 Hz refresh rate with ULMB enabled (or 100 Hz if yours can't do 120 Hz with ULMB). Test both, find out which one you like more.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> You gotta go through hoops to get this on Win10:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, you need to disable 'driver signing', which can be accessed by holding 'shift' while clicking 'restart'.
> 
> Once rebooted, go to 'Troubleshoot', then 'Advanced', then 'Startup Settings'.
> 
> Look for "Disable driver signature enforcement", press F7 or 7 to select, reboot.
> 
> Go to 'device manager', right click, 'Update', browse....
> 
> Then install driver by selecting below option, and then choosing 'have disk', and browse to folder where you downloaded drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> Reboot.


what gains did you see from doing this?


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic is a page back
> 
> but here it is again
> 
> Also my one dead/stuck pixel. Extremely tiny and hard too see. In far left side so Doesn't really bother me much. it is inside the mouse crusor. Only shows up on white's


Looks identical to mine. One stuck pixel I'm working on. Blb bottom right like so many others here. I wonder if it has to do with the power button. Also wonder if bezel removal would reduce blb?


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't seem so bad to me. I honestly can't even notice anything while gamming or using it.
> 
> This is an amazing monitor by the way, got to play with it today and am just blown away by it.


damn you got a good one. thats an overexposed shot and those bleed areas arent all that bright, certainly not as bright as mine and some others. im guessing on the black screen in the dark you cant even see the glow to well.


----------



## Warrior 3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> A good place to start is:
> 
> eColor Mode = User
> Brightness = 24 or maybe a tad more
> Contrast = 50
> Gamma = 2.2
> Color Temp = User
> Red = 50
> Green = 45
> Blue = 46
> 
> This is all from the first post, which comes from TFTCentral's review.
> 
> And of course either 144 Hz refresh rate with G-SYNC enabled, or 120 Hz refresh rate with ULMB enabled (or 100 Hz if yours can't do 120 Hz with ULMB). Test both, find out which one you like more.


ok cool!

When i game, do i turn on v sync with games or disable it?


----------



## saruin

Only had this monitor for about an hour now. So far I'm not as impressed as I thought I would be (Gsync, picture quality, higher refresh rate). I guess I'm one of those individuals who can't really tell the difference beyond 60fps (and I always play with Vsync on, with game settings sufficient to hit 60fps consistently). One the good side I got a June model with no dead pixels that I can detect at the moment, and not quite sure how to detect 'horrible' BLB. Compared to my Catleap, my Catleap looks subjectively better overall but maybe I need to tinker with the picture settings more with this Acer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> Mine will arrive in a couple of hours from now directly from amazon. My phone quality is ****e though (non-smartphone). I will be able to compare this side by side next my Yamakasi Catleap 1440p IPS monitor though.


----------



## doom26464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> damn you got a good one. thats an overexposed shot and those bleed areas arent all that bright, certainly not as bright as mine and some others. im guessing on the black screen in the dark you cant even see the glow to well.


Yah I can't even notice anything even in dark games like shadow of modor or at loading screens. For the tiny ass one dead pixel in the corner I'll call it good. Looked on the back of it and says it is an April build. Though it seems to have 120 hz ULMB


----------



## Warrior 3000

been using my monitor for about 5 hours now. Not 1 dead pixel or smuges on the screen..

i did how ever buy this monitor IN STORE at a micro center that legit just got them in and it says made june 2015 so i think maybe the june 2015 models are good to go!


----------



## kezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> not quite sure how to detect 'horrible' BLB.


It should be visible during any mostly/full black screen, or if the edges of the screen are very dark. For example I can see it at the Windows loadscreen during boot-up. I have also been able to see it in a couple of game loading screens where there is an image in the centre but dark edges.


----------



## Warrior 3000

i got my monitor at micro center. paid an extra 50 bucks for their 2 YEAR replacement plan. Mine is a june 2015 build and 0 dead pixels and no bleed! thank god! IF anything happens in those 2 years such as dead pixels or some bleeding, OR even if acer, asus or samsung make a better IPS model with g sync that is perfected i can take this monitor back to microcenter and get the full 800 dollars i paid for it back for free and just get the other model or a replacement =p Honestly this is the only reason i go to microcenter for things like that =)


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> The problem you have, is the longer the cable, the more signal degradation happens and the more static you get in the picture.
> 
> Reading the reviews of a few 35 foot cables like this one
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters%C2%AE-Gold-Plated-DisplayPort/dp/B00917TOOQ/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=13XEDTC4AMGWAXP9TVCR
> 
> Kinda lead me to believe that anything upto say 10 foot being your limit. That one i linked, one of the guys answered a question saying that he could only get a max of 1080 @85hz. But with it being a bit of a crapshoot, some people are getting great results @ 50 feet with full res.
> 
> Its all going to come down to how well the cable is made (not just the brand, the individual cables copper conductivity, 2 identical cables may perform differently). Its over the manufacturer recommended length without a repeater, but its one of those things where if you roll the dice on it, you might get lucky, you might not also. Id say the 50 foot cables that support [email protected] 144hz over 35 feet are in the minority.


Would a repeater work? Do you know of any that would?


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> Would a repeater work? Do you know of any that would?


You could use a repeater, but by this time, your looking at a few hundred $$$ for a decent repeater. A repeater would add input/display lag. I would do anything i could to avoid using a long cable with repeater set up. Even after using a repeater, the image quality does suffer, and a delay is noticable.

I just had a similar issue, i have 2 15 foot HDMI cables i was using. Preparing for this monitor, i had to convert one of my display ports to HDMI. Using the 15 foot cable, the screen would randomly have red artifacts jumping all over. I thought the screen was dying. After rearranging my desk, using a 6 ft cable on the same monitor and port, all is well.

What is the exact reason you need to move your PC so far off your desk?. There might be a better solution to your problem.


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> You could use a repeater, but by this time, your looking at a few hundred $$$ for a decent repeater. A repeater would add input/display lag. I would do anything i could to avoid using a long cable with repeater set up. Even after using a repeater, the image quality does suffer, and a delay is noticable.
> 
> I just had a similar issue, i have 2 15 foot HDMI cables i was using. Preparing for this monitor, i had to convert one of my display ports to HDMI. Using the 15 foot cable, the screen would randomly have red artifacts jumping all over. I thought the screen was dying. After rearranging my desk, using a 6 ft cable on the same monitor and port, all is well.
> 
> What is the exact reason you need to move your PC so far off your desk?. There might be a better solution to your problem.


\

I was diagnosed with health problems relating to being in too hot a climate. Undoubtedly, this is caused by my PC being inside my room where it radiates heat like crazy. I've got a fan, but I need it even when the PC is off. Tower air conditioners don't work effectively in this space, and the local council doesn't allow any window-mounted units, so I'm pretty much screwed in that regard. I decided to go with my last resort because A. I'm low on funding, and B. I had reasonable hopes that it would work. I need at least 25 feet to get the PC outside my room, at which point I can close the door and let the AC work to game in relative comfort.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> \
> 
> I was diagnosed with health problems relating to being in too hot a climate. Undoubtedly, this is caused by my PC being inside my room where it radiates heat like crazy. I've got a fan, but I need it even when the PC is off. Tower air conditioners don't work effectively in this space, and the local council doesn't allow any window-mounted units, so I'm pretty much screwed in that regard. I decided to go with my last resort because A. I'm low on funding, and B. I had reasonable hopes that it would work. I need at least 25 feet to get the PC outside my room, at which point I can close the door and let the AC work to game in relative comfort.


It sounds like your at that desperate times, desperate measures point. In all honesty, you could go the repeater route, but my gut tells me it will be wasted money as the lag would ruin gaming. Its been a few years since i used a repeater, and i havent personally used a display port version, but the technology behind it hasn't changed that much.

Other than moving your whole desk close to the window and using a few fans to blow the heat directly outside...im struggling what to suggest. Id just hate you to spend the money on repeaters and find its unusable. If you decide to try it, just buy a 50 foot cable (probably 50-100$ for a decent one) and try that first before looking at a repeater, you might get lucky. Worst case, you might have to downgrade to 1080p over that distance.

There is a few other things you should consider. I have a semi decent rig (980, 4790k), my monitors kick out more heat than my tower does. I just put my hand on all the exit vents of my tower (thermaltake GT level 10) and cold air is coming out of all ports on low fan setting. Holding my hand near my monitor screens/top has a more hot air. Its just something to test before spending any money.


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> It sounds like your at that desperate times, desperate measures point. In all honesty, you could go the repeater route, but my gut tells me it will be wasted money as the lag would ruin gaming. Its been a few years since i used a repeater, and i havent personally used a display port version, but the technology behind it hasn't changed that much.
> 
> Other than moving your whole desk close to the window and using a few fans to blow the heat directly outside...im struggling what to suggest. Id just hate you to spend the money on repeaters and find its unusable. If you decide to try it, just buy a 50 foot cable (probably 50-100$ for a decent one) and try that first before looking at a repeater, you might get lucky. Worst case, you might have to downgrade to 1080p over that distance.
> 
> There is a few other things you should consider. I have a semi decent rig (980, 4790k), my monitors kick out more heat than my tower does. I just put my hand on all the exit vents of my tower (thermaltake GT level 10) and cold air is coming out of all ports on low fan setting. Holding my hand near my monitor screens/top has a more hot air. Its just something to test before spending any money.


Thanks for the info. I believe that in the absolute worst case, I could use a Thunderbolt cable with a Displayport/Mini-Displayport adapter, since they are electrically the same socket. However, a 10m Thunderbolt cable costs... $300. So, I'd rather not spend over half of what I paid for the monitor just setting it up.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> Only had this monitor for about an hour now. So far I'm not as impressed as I thought I would be (Gsync, picture quality, higher refresh rate). I guess I'm one of those individuals who can't really tell the difference beyond 60fps (and I always play with Vsync on, with game settings sufficient to hit 60fps consistently). One the good side I got a June model with no dead pixels that I can detect at the moment, and not quite sure how to detect 'horrible' BLB. Compared to my Catleap, my Catleap looks subjectively better overall but maybe I need to tinker with the picture settings more with this Acer.


Why would you use V-Sync on this monitor? There's no reason to use it instead of G-SYNC. Definitely adjust OSD settings more. If G-SYNC makes no visible difference for you then you may want to try ULMB instead.


----------



## Warrior 3000

anyone have an amazon link to a longer display port that works well with this monitor, the one the monitor came with is only like 5 feet! Need at least 10.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior 3000*
> 
> anyone have an amazon link to a longer display port that works well with this monitor, the one the monitor came with is only like 5 feet! Need at least 10.


http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Life-Performance-DisplayPort-Cables/dp/B002Y2HTTW/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1439390601&sr=1-2&keywords=displayport&refinements=p_89%3AMonster

16ft


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> A good place to start is:
> 
> eColor Mode = User
> Brightness = 24 or maybe a tad more
> Contrast = 50
> Gamma = 2.2
> Color Temp = User
> Red = 50
> Green = 45
> Blue = 46
> 
> This is all from the first post, which comes from TFTCentral's review.
> 
> And of course either 144 Hz refresh rate with G-SYNC enabled, or 120 Hz refresh rate with ULMB enabled (or 100 Hz if yours can't do 120 Hz with ULMB). Test both, find out which one you like more.


Be aware that 144 Hz set will cause your GPU to run 3D clocks at MAX permanently, so I'd stick to 120


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Be aware that 144 Hz set will cause your GPU to run 3D clocks at MAX permanently, so I'd stick to 120


144 Hz doesn't keep my GPU at max 3D clocks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> 144 Hz doesn't keep my GPU at max 3D clocks.


Same, my GPU doesn't boost all the way. Also that really doesn't matter to me anyway. My card doesn't get hot idling and the fan(s) still spin at a low speed.


----------



## ssiperko

Is anyone getting SLI frame caps on this monitor?

SS


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> 144 Hz doesn't keep my GPU at max 3D clocks.


It doesn't make mine run at max ... but between my two SLI cards, it makes one run at 1000mhz constantly while the other down clocks to around 350mhz. If I change both of my monitors to 120hz at desktop, then both cards clock down to 350. Not a big deal. I just run 120 on desktop and change to 144hz when gaming.


----------



## saruin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Why would you use V-Sync on this monitor? There's no reason to use it instead of G-SYNC. Definitely adjust OSD settings more. If G-SYNC makes no visible difference for you then you may want to try ULMB instead.


I meant on my previous monitors I would use V-Sync to avoid screen tear (and don't really notice input lag, guess Gsync isn't for me after all. I still experience the 'stutter' effect even with Gsync which is something I wanted to NOT experience anymore). I've made sure to disable Vsync on the CP and in-game settings, although I do run SLI I'm not sure if that even makes a difference (SLI 970s). ULMB seems a bit dim for my tastes on that note. Having messed with the Acer for a bit more I am noticing the 'smoother' higher refresh rates for a few games I can push beyond >100fps (I seem to not hit above 111fps for some games so far, even with very low settings). I am waiting tonight to get a better experience of BLB when my room is completely dark.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> It doesn't make mine run at max ... but between my two SLI cards, it makes one run at 1000mhz constantly while the other down clocks to around 350mhz. If I change both of my monitors to 120hz at desktop, then both cards clock down to 350. Not a big deal. I just run 120 on desktop and change to 144hz when gaming.


Mine runs at 135 .8Mv 2d clocks @2k 144Hz

In Win10 though I have to let power mode at adaptive instead of prefer maximum performance (Although this has no impact on 3D performance).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> I meant on my previous monitors I would use V-Sync to avoid screen tear (and don't really notice input lag, guess Gsync isn't for me after all. I still experience the 'stutter' effect even with Gsync which is something I wanted to NOT experience anymore). I've made sure to disable Vsync on the CP and in-game settings, although I do run SLI I'm not sure if that even makes a difference (SLI 970s). ULMB seems a bit dim for my tastes on that note. Having messed with the Acer for a bit more I am noticing the 'smoother' higher refresh rates for a few games I can push beyond >100fps. I am waiting tonight to get a better experience of BLB when my room is completely dark.


If you use ULMB, up brightness a lot. As for stutter, I would assume that's caused by SLI. Note that to ensure G-SYNC is working, V-Sync should be forced on in Global Profile. NVIDIA's auto settings when enabling G-SYNC are correct; it forces G-SYNC into all fullscreen and/or windowed applications (I only use fullscreen).


----------



## saruin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you use ULMB, up brightness a lot. As for stutter, I would assume that's caused by SLI. Note that to ensure G-SYNC is working, V-Sync should be forced on in Global Profile. NVIDIA's auto settings when enabling G-SYNC are correct; it forces G-SYNC into all fullscreen and/or windowed applications (I only use fullscreen).


So, it seems SLI is the culprit here! I disabled SLI and played just a couple of games (L4D2 and I've mostly been playing modded Fallout New Vegas). MASSIVE improvement in just using one card, and my FPS hits 144fps in interior levels in New Vegas and 144fps in L4D2 (max settings). So now I have vsync enabled through the Control Panel (that means is globally enabled I assume?). I may have to ditch two 970s in favor of a 980Ti soon. Crysis 3 still struggles in single card mode maximum settings (30fps isn't good enough for me even with Gsync), but does better with two cards. I only game with fullscreen, too. I am starting to like this monitor more and more now!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> Only had this monitor for about an hour now. So far I'm not as impressed as I thought I would be (Gsync, picture quality, higher refresh rate). I guess I'm one of those individuals who can't really tell the difference beyond 60fps (and I always play with Vsync on, with game settings sufficient to hit 60fps consistently). One the good side I got a June model with no dead pixels that I can detect at the moment, and not quite sure how to detect 'horrible' BLB. Compared to my Catleap, my Catleap looks subjectively better overall but maybe I need to tinker with the picture settings more with this Acer.


It isn't so much what it does as what it prevents, tearing and stuttering (it depends on the game). The high refresh rate and low input lag help to make everything run more smoothly and at basically no penalty. Get used to it and then shut it off (Gsync and 144 Hz refresh) and you'll likely notice the difference...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> So, it seems SLI is the culprit here! I disabled SLI and played just a couple of games (L4D2 and I've mostly been playing modded Fallout New Vegas). MASSIVE improvement in just using one card, and my FPS hits 144fps in interior levels in New Vegas and 144fps in L4D2 (max settings). So now I have vsync enabled through the Control Panel (that means is globally enabled I assume?). I may have to ditch two 970s in favor of a 980Ti soon. Crysis 3 still struggles in single card mode maximum settings (30fps isn't good enough for me even with Gsync), but does better with two cards. I only game with fullscreen, too. I am starting to like this monitor more and more now!


Your SLI experience sounds just like mine. I ditched SLI forever. And your assumption is right; when enabling G-SYNC, it enables the V-Sync option in the global driver profile in order to force G-SYNC into everything. Great stuff, and yeah Crysis 3 is super hard to run. Thankfully it's GPU limited, it's not one of those games that just uses 1 CPU core. A 980 Ti would help massively. I'll stick with my single 980 until the 980 Ti's HBM (or equivalent) successor comes out late next year.


----------



## saruin

For those interested I've uploaded a BLB comparison between my Catleap (pictured on the right) and the Acer (left with profile set to Cool color temp and brightness 80). The Catleap does not have OSD options but the display options are set to default except Green gamma (set at 0.80 instead of 1.0). Although, 80 brightness for the Acer might seem a bit high and the BLB isn't as bad when set lower, the Catleap is actually a bit brighter.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> So, it seems SLI is the culprit here! I disabled SLI and played just a couple of games (L4D2 and I've mostly been playing modded Fallout New Vegas). MASSIVE improvement in just using one card, and my FPS hits 144fps in interior levels in New Vegas and 144fps in L4D2 (max settings). So now I have vsync enabled through the Control Panel (that means is globally enabled I assume?). I may have to ditch two 970s in favor of a 980Ti soon. Crysis 3 still struggles in single card mode maximum settings (30fps isn't good enough for me even with Gsync), but does better with two cards. I only game with fullscreen, too. I am starting to like this monitor more and more now!


THANKS!

It seems you may be experiencing the frame cap (SLI) that I am with my 980's.

I can COD BO2 with one card and go run 160's maxed everything but in SLI I get 60fps for some reason when I used to get a max of 110fps.

Same in FS where I get up to 148 on a 1080 monitor (back to back just a monitor swap) where I'm frame capped at 110/1fps on this one REGARDLESS of settings.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Your SLI experience sounds just like mine. I ditched SLI forever. And your assumption is right; when enabling G-SYNC, it enables the V-Sync option in the global driver profile in order to force G-SYNC into everything. Great stuff, and yeah Crysis 3 is super hard to run. Thankfully it's GPU limited, it's not one of those games that just uses 1 CPU core. A 980 Ti would help massively. I'll stick with my single 980 until the 980 Ti's HBM (or equivalent) successor comes out late next year.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I'M NOT ALONE although I thought for months I may be.

SS


----------



## mattg

You guys are turning me off going sli 970...


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> You guys are turning me off going sli 970...


SLI has always had issues like this. Single card is always better. Also, i think i mentioned this to you in a PM, but i wouldn't SLI 970s. The 3.5gb memory issue on that card seriously hurts when playing at higher resolutions. Personally id just get a 980ti and replace a 970 rather than SLI. After having seen first hand what happens to the cards speed if you use more than 3.5gb memory on those things, it aint pretty!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> SLI has always had issues like this. Single card is always better. Also, i think i mentioned this to you in a PM, but i wouldn't SLI 970s. The 3.5gb memory issue on that card seriously hurts when playing at higher resolutions. Personally id just get a 980ti and replace a 970 rather than SLI. After having seen first hand what happens to the cards speed if you use more than 3.5gb memory on those things, it aint pretty!


myth no?

http://techreport.com/blog/28800/how-much-video-memory-is-enough


----------



## Luck100

I'm running 970 SLI with this monitor (got if for a couple weeks now). I did try ULMB but now I just run with G-sync on everything at 144 Hz (I only run games fullscreen).

I'm not seeing any FPS cap, it will run all the way up to 144 FPS with G-sync on. For most games I cap the frames myself at 135 FPS to avoid G-sync lag at 144 FPS.

The only game I see stuttering is Fallout New Vegas. Everything else I tried is running smooth in SLI (BF4, FC3/FC4, Borderlands, Crysis 2, Metro, Skyrim).


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> myth no?
> 
> http://techreport.com/blog/28800/how-much-video-memory-is-enough


What im talking about is that the 970 technically has 4gb, but 500 meg of it is really slow performing memory. If you push the card to run at more than 3.5gb, it downclocks the cards memory to the slow speed, making the card chug like crazy.

Its not a myth, its to do with the way they built the 970s. Theres plenty of info out there if you want to look further. There was even rumors of class action lawsuits for false advertising against nvidia etc.

Edit, that article you linked even talks about the 3.5/0.5 split, which they note suffers a larger than expected drop when using the last .5gb


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> SLI has always had issues like this. Single card is always better. Also, i think i mentioned this to you in a PM, but i wouldn't SLI 970s. The 3.5gb memory issue on that card seriously hurts when playing at higher resolutions. Personally id just get a 980ti and replace a 970 rather than SLI. After having seen first hand what happens to the cards speed if you use more than 3.5gb memory on those things, it aint pretty!


I run SLI 980s and I don't have any stuttering issues or frame cap. The issue running this monitor at high framerates is the raw power necessary, and one card (right now) just doesn't cut it. I think SLI has better optimization now than it ever had in the past, although it isn't compatible with all games. I know it's not for everyone, but it has worked great for me so far...


----------



## Levesque

Sigh. I had a perfect one, but for no reason, some dust appeared behind the screen in the top left corner, so I tried to make it move... so it start ''falling ''and left a trail of black smear/spots all along the screen









It's like like coal and staining the screen.

Also, I now have 4 stuck pixels in the bottom in the middle, that were not there 2 months ago.









So back to Acer it goes.


----------



## Bard

Okay, the DISPL10MA from StarTech doesn't deliver 144hz either. I'm going to try a 20-foot cable and see if it works.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> Okay, the DISPL10MA from StarTech doesn't deliver 144hz either. I'm going to try a 20-foot cable and see if it works.


After 10ft don't digital cables have to be really high quality?


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> After 10ft don't digital cables have to be really high quality?


I just have to try.







I need cable reccomendations.


----------



## tchoper

I'm experiencing what is possibly the Maxwell DisplayPort bug - intermittently the monitor does not get a signal (either at BIOS or when Windows loads) and I have to reboot and try again. Eventually it works. The reason I'm skeptical that this is actually due to the aforementioned bug is that I've tried all the fixes (which I'll list below) and nothing works, and when I'm in Windows and plug/unplug either the DP cable or the power cable, Windows reacts (either by the audible device plug/unplug system sound, or by adding the monitor to the list in Device Manager (which I can see when I have a second monitor installed) but there is still no signal.

*My question is: could I have a bad monitor or maybe a bad cable?*

Here's what I've tried:

Newest video card firmware (MSI GTX 970)
Newest motherboard bios (Gigabyte Z77-D3H)
Setting Gen3 PCI-E in the BIOS
Latest NVIDIA driver

Thank you.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tchoper*
> 
> I'm experiencing what is possibly the Maxwell DisplayPort bug - intermittently the monitor does not get a signal (either at BIOS or when Windows loads) and I have to reboot and try again. Eventually it works. The reason I'm skeptical that this is actually due to the aforementioned bug is that I've tried all the fixes (which I'll list below) and nothing works, and when I'm in Windows and plug/unplug either the DP cable or the power cable, Windows reacts (either by the audible device plug/unplug system sound, or by adding the monitor to the list in Device Manager (which I can see when I have a second monitor installed) but there is still no signal.
> 
> *My question is: could I have a bad monitor or maybe a bad cable?*
> 
> Here's what I've tried:
> 
> Newest video card firmware (MSI GTX 970)
> Newest motherboard bios (Gigabyte Z77-D3H)
> Setting Gen3 PCI-E in the BIOS
> Latest NVIDIA driver
> 
> Thank you.


As far as the cable you could trying running the monitor at 60Hz for a while and see if it resolves the issue and then maybe your cable can't handle the load of 2k 144Hz


----------



## tchoper

Thanks for the response, but would that explain why frequently there is no signal even before Windows loads (i.e. At the initial POST / BIOS splash screen)?


----------



## Bard

I believe this cable will handle the signal. Can anyone confirm?

http://www.amazon.com/Corning-Thunderbolt-Self-Powered-Peripherals-AOC-MMS4CVP010M20/dp/B00HSTC496


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> I believe this cable will handle the signal. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Corning-Thunderbolt-Self-Powered-Peripherals-AOC-MMS4CVP010M20/dp/B00HSTC496


Its going to be very hard for you to get a confirmation, as you have a unique issue. At that price, id rather try the repeater route than a 300$ cable, that you are going to have to convert at both ends.

For 300$, you could get a small, professionally installed AC unit in the room.

I just thought of something. Were trying to reduce input lag here, but for arguments sake, if you go 50 foot/15 meters away from your pc, all your peripherals are going to be well beyond their max specifications. You are going to need several powered usb hubs for your keyboard and mouse along the way. Wireless will be an issue through walls. Your input lag over 50 feet (USB 2 is specced to about 5 meters, USB 3 is about 3 meters)

I think you arent going to be able to do this with any reasonable results.


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Its going to be very hard for you to get a confirmation, as you have a unique issue. At that price, id rather try the repeater route than a 300$ cable, that you are going to have to convert at both ends.
> 
> For 300$, you could get a small, professionally installed AC unit in the room.
> 
> I just thought of something. Were trying to reduce input lag here, but for arguments sake, if you go 50 foot/15 meters away from your pc, all your peripherals are going to be well beyond their max specifications. You are going to need several powered usb hubs for your keyboard and mouse along the way. Wireless will be an issue through walls. Your input lag over 50 feet (USB 2 is specced to about 5 meters, USB 3 is about 3 meters)
> 
> I think you arent going to be able to do this with any reasonable results.


My peripherals are already going through a USB3 hub, it seems to work just fine, even with a 30-foot USB3 cable. I also have ethernet. What repeater route would you take? All the ones I've seen only rate for 1920x1200. Also, I'm in a peculiar spot, as I don't own the home, I'm on a sublease.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> My peripherals are already going through a USB3 hub, it seems to work just fine, even with a 30-foot USB3 cable. I also have ethernet. What repeater route would you take? All the ones I've seen only rate for 1920x1200. Also, I'm in a peculiar spot, as I don't own the home, I'm on a sublease.


Id STRONGLY advise going a different route, but you seem adamant its your only answer







. Im just trying to save you money.

Are you sure you cant even go a portable AC route using a window vent like this?

http://www.portableacguide.com/pop-window-installation.php

Its not a window mounted AC, so wont give you any council hassle. Far simpler, and more reliable than what you are trying to do.

If you absolutely going this route, a quick search turned up this repeater. http://www.futureshop.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=6298#.Vc2dWyZVhws

Specs out to 2560 x 1600 @ 100 feet. Doesnt specify refresh rates, dupports display port 1.1. But works out to a similar price as the thunderbolt cable, and im not even sure if this will work.

I just asked my buddy who has an engineering background, he said that even the 1000$ cables, after about 30 foot, you start to get massive signal loss, and very rarely do any hold up even to 1080p standards with decent refresh.

I honestly don think you are going to be able to do this without sacrificing something (1080p, refresh rate etc).


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Id STRONGLY advise going a different route, but you seem adamant its your only answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im just trying to save you money.
> 
> Are you sure you cant even go a portable AC route using a window vent like this?
> 
> http://www.portableacguide.com/pop-window-installation.php
> 
> Its not a window mounted AC, so wont give you any council hassle. Far simpler, and more reliable than what you are trying to do.
> 
> If you absolutely going this route, a quick search turned up this repeater. http://www.futureshop.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=6298#.Vc2dWyZVhws
> 
> Specs out to 2560 x 1600 @ 100 feet. Doesnt specify refresh rates, dupports display port 1.1. But works out to a similar price as the thunderbolt cable, and im not even sure if this will work.
> 
> I just asked my buddy who has an engineering background, he said that even the 1000$ cables, after about 30 foot, you start to get massive signal loss, and very rarely do any hold up even to 1080p standards with decent refresh.
> 
> I honestly don think you are going to be able to do this without sacrificing something (1080p, refresh rate etc).


I'm sorry if I seem totally unreasonable, but I've tried a lot of this stuff, and I know that physically removing the computer will solve all of the problems that weren't solved by other solutions. I had a tower air conditioner in here, but it didn't reduce temps by much. Also, I've determined that it takes more bandwidth than 4k 60hz, and requires at least 75% of the displayport 1.2 spec. I don't think there are any repeaters on the market that have full Displayport 1.2 support for less than $1000. I wonder if we're confused regarding the distance, or if I mistyped it somewhere, I only need 10M, or 25-30ft. I appreciate your help regarding this matter!


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> I'm sorry if I seem totally unreasonable, but I've tried a lot of this stuff, and I know that physically removing the computer will solve all of the problems that weren't solved by other solutions. I had a tower air conditioner in here, but it didn't reduce temps by much. Also, I've determined that it takes more bandwidth than 4k 60hz, and requires at least 75% of the displayport 1.2 spec. I don't think there are any repeaters on the market that have full Displayport 1.2 support for less than $1000. I wonder if we're confused regarding the distance, or if I mistyped it somewhere, I only need 10M, or 25-30ft. I appreciate your help regarding this matter!


Im sure you linked a 50 foot cable before.

Displayport industry standard for full speed is rated for 3 meters. You want it to run full speed over 3x its max rated spec. What you are trying to do, just isn't realistic without signal loss/noise. You are going to have to sacrifice something for this setup, or just replace your graphics cards which are your cause of your heat problems.


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Im sure you linked a 50 foot cable before.
> 
> Displayport industry standard for full speed is rated for 3 meters. You want it to run full speed over 3x its max rated spec. What you are trying to do, just isn't realistic without signal loss/noise. You are going to have to sacrifice something for this setup, or just replace your graphics cards which are your cause of your heat problems.


I'm still confident that a fibre-optic cable would be able to carry that signal, considering the fact that I get -most- of it now.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> I'm still confident that a fibre-optic cable would be able to carry that signal, considering the fact that I get -most- of it now.


Fibreoptic could carry a signal that distance.

Check these out

http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/confusing-mini-displayport-with-thunderbolt/

http://superuser.com/questions/866870/is-there-a-difference-between-thunderbolt-and-mini-displayport-cables

Read both of those, paying attention to the table, especially the 4th entry down. A thunderbolt cable is not usable as a straight substitute for a displayport cable. Thunderbolt is backwards compatible for displayport, but displayport is not backwards compatible for thunderbolt. It looks like connecting 2 mini displayport devices with a thunderbolt cable doesnt work, as thunderbolt is an active tech, displayport is passive. So having both ends as passive tech, the cable cant transmit the data.

Looking for fibre displayport cables, i found a few, but all of them have no price stated and only have "enquire now" buttons, meaning its either not available, or super expensive. Heres a link if you want to check : http://www.ophit.com/products/product_view.asp?boardid=1&num=17&ptitle=Optic%20fiber%20cable%20:%20DPM2#

Ninjaedit: Just found a price. The 10m version of that cable, is 520 euros. Yeah....no

Ninjaedit 2: even that cable, wont do 144hz


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Fibreoptic could carry a signal that distance.
> 
> Check these out
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/confusing-mini-displayport-with-thunderbolt/
> 
> http://superuser.com/questions/866870/is-there-a-difference-between-thunderbolt-and-mini-displayport-cables
> 
> Read both of those, paying attention to the table, especially the 4th entry down. A thunderbolt cable is not usable as a straight substitute for a displayport cable. Thunderbolt is backwards compatible for displayport, but displayport is not backwards compatible for thunderbolt. It looks like connecting 2 mini displayport devices with a thunderbolt cable doesnt work, as thunderbolt is an active tech, displayport is passive. So having both ends as passive tech, the cable cant transmit the data.
> 
> Looking for fibre displayport cables, i found a few, but all of them have no price stated and only have "enquire now" buttons, meaning its either not available, or super expensive. Heres a link if you want to check : http://www.ophit.com/products/product_view.asp?boardid=1&num=17&ptitle=Optic%20fiber%20cable%20:%20DPM2#
> 
> Ninjaedit: Just found a price. The 10m version of that cable, is 520 euros. Yeah....no
> 
> Ninjaedit 2: even that cable, wont do 144hz


That's useful information to know! Why won't it do 144hz?

How come a simple, regular displayport can do 144hz at a short range? Is it electrical resistance in wire?


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> That's useful information to know! Why won't it do 144hz?
> 
> How come a simple, regular displayport can do 144hz at a short range? Is it electrical resistance in wire?


Partly its resistance in the cable, the signal just degrades the further it has to travel due to attenuation. Even optical signals attenuate, just takes longer distances. The longer a signal has to travel, the more resistance it has in transit

If you think about 144hz vs 60hz, its around 2.5 time the amount of data that has to travel down the same cable, thats before taking resolution into account. The more data you cram, the more important it is that none is lost in transit.


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Partly its resistance in the cable, the signal just degrades the further it has to travel due to attenuation. Even optical signals attenuate, just takes longer distances. The longer a signal has to travel, the more resistance it has in transit
> 
> If you think about 144hz vs 60hz, its around 2.5 time the amount of data that has to travel down the same cable, thats before taking resolution into account. The more data you cram, the more important it is that none is lost in transit.


This whole thing is frustrating as heck. Damned physics. Damned laws of thermodynamics. Why can't energy be destroyed.

Is it impossible, then? Does there exist nothing that can do 1440p 144hz at a distance greater than 15 feet?


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> This whole thing is frustrating as heck. Damned physics. Damned laws of thermodynamics. Why can't energy be destroyed.
> 
> Is it impossible, then? Does there exist nothing that can do 1440p 144hz at a distance greater than 15 feet?


I hate to say anything is impossible.

Ill stick by what i said before. Its highly unlikely you will be able to do what you want, the way you want to with the current technology.


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> I hate to say anything is impossible.
> 
> Ill stick by what i said before. Its highly unlikely you will be able to do what you want, the way you want to with the current technology.


Well, I appreciate your time and help.









I think I can re-arrange things so that I can get down to 15 feet. Would you happen to know which 15-foot cable is successful?


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> Well, I appreciate your time and help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can re-arrange things so that I can get down to 15 feet. Would you happen to know which 15-foot cable is successful?


not from personal experience. But again, most people are only having success with 10 foot cables, which even that is a push.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> Only had this monitor for about an hour now. So far I'm not as impressed as I thought I would be (Gsync, picture quality, higher refresh rate). I guess I'm one of those individuals who can't really tell the difference beyond 60fps (and I always play with Vsync on, with game settings sufficient to hit 60fps consistently). One the good side I got a June model with no dead pixels that I can detect at the moment, and not quite sure how to detect 'horrible' BLB. *Compared to my Catleap, my Catleap looks subjectively better overall* but maybe I need to tinker with the picture settings more with this Acer.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> For those interested I've uploaded a BLB comparison between my Catleap (pictured on the right) and the Acer (left with profile set to Cool color temp and brightness 80). The Catleap does not have OSD options but the display options are set to default except Green gamma (set at 0.80 instead of 1.0). Although, 80 brightness for the Acer might seem a bit high and the BLB isn't as bad when set lower, the Catleap is actually a bit brighter.
Click to expand...

Very informative picture ... +R ... classic "worth a 1000 words"









I also find it very hard to downgrade from a "glossy" panel ... why o why don't Acer and Asus learn









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> You guys are turning me off going sli 970...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> SLI has always had issues like this. Single card is always better. Also, i think i mentioned this to you in a PM, but i wouldn't SLI 970s. The 3.5gb memory issue on that card seriously hurts when playing at higher resolutions. Personally id just get a 980ti and replace a 970 rather than SLI. After having seen first hand what happens to the cards speed if you use more than 3.5gb memory on those things, it aint pretty!
Click to expand...

Trust us avoid 970SLI if you can afford it! I must see 2-3 970SLI setups on ebay every other week!
"QFT" Evillor ... +R


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Very informative picture ... +R ... classic "worth a 1000 words"


For the brightness being at 80 (which is probably at least 3x-4x higher than most of us have our brightness set, mines at 20), that Acer looks quite good. At the higher brightness settings, the monitor is practically like one big flashlight.

And the idea that someone bought this monitor with no intention of actually going above 60 FPS is just silly. There are much better options to go for if you're not actually taking advantage of this monitor's most important features. You shouldn't even be considering this monitor if you can't drive it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> For the brightness being at 80 (which is probably at least 3x-4x higher than most of us have our brightness set, mines at 20), that Acer looks quite good. At the higher brightness settings, the monitor is practically like one big flashlight.
> 
> And the idea that someone bought this monitor with no intention of actually going above 60 FPS is just silly. There are much better options to go for if you're not actually taking advantage of this monitor's most important features. You shouldn't even be considering this monitor if you can't drive it.


Yeah, in that case just get yourself an ASUS PB278QR, a 120-144 Hz 1080p screen, or even the ASUS PA279Q depending on your needs. On that note I want to see what something like the PA279Q actually looks like for photo editing.


----------



## mattg

Pro arts are allways amazing for editing!


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> Well, I appreciate your time and help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can re-arrange things so that I can get down to 15 feet. Would you happen to know which 15-foot cable is successful?


In the end the bad thing is though I am sure there is the possibility of building a cable of the length you need to run [email protected] it might not exist because there is a less than 1% demand for it.

Edit: Which makes it sad that this monitor and current GPUs are DP 1.2 not 1.3.


----------



## saruin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> For the brightness being at 80 (which is probably at least 3x-4x higher than most of us have our brightness set, mines at 20), that Acer looks quite good. At the higher brightness settings, the monitor is practically like one big flashlight.
> 
> And the idea that someone bought this monitor with no intention of actually going above 60 FPS is just silly. There are much better options to go for if you're not actually taking advantage of this monitor's most important features. You shouldn't even be considering this monitor if you can't drive it.


I took another picture with brightness set to 20 on the Acer that looks much darker in comparison to my Catleap monitor (again, too dim for my tastes). I think I'm finally getting used to higher refresh rates and can notice the difference compared to games locked at 60fps. Looks like I may volunteer some overtime to get on the 980Ti bandwagon (or just keep playing New Vegas until the next round of new tech comes along)


----------



## mattg

Im looking at swapping the 970 for a 980ti soon also. the 970 still pulls some decent frame rates at 1440p im impressed for a 500$ card


----------



## AMDATI

I think the 970 will hold me over for whatever comes after the 980ti. I'm waiting for at least double the 980ti in performance in a single card before I bother to upgrade.

The 970 does handle 1440p well, even on just a 1080p screen @ 60hz, it's best to just DSR from 1440p. Even if you can't reach 144hz in the newest games, 144hz is very good for general desktop UI and browsing.

I think what happens is you've got a lot of people who have the upgrade addiction, so they constantly have to buy the best of the best and make it seem like anything less is garbage. There's plenty of even new games that will run at 144hz on a 970, not every game is meant to be bleeding edge.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I think the 970 will hold me over for whatever comes after the 980ti. I'm waiting for at least double the 980ti in performance in a single card before I bother to upgrade.
> 
> The 970 does handle 1440p well, even on just a 1080p screen @ 60hz, it's best to just DSR from 1440p. Even if you can't reach 144hz in the newest games, 144hz is very good for general desktop UI and browsing.
> 
> I think what happens is you've got a lot of people who have the upgrade addiction, so they constantly have to buy the best of the best and make it seem like anything less is garbage. There's plenty of even new games that will run at 144hz on a 970, not every game is meant to be bleeding edge.


i was fairly impressed with the single 970 at 1440P i only have to drop games down to medium to get decent frame rates. not that is realy need it but i do enjoy maxing games out just because i can, doubt a 980ti would max them out anyway maybe i should just wait for the next flagship single card


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> i was fairly impressed with the single 970 at 1440P i only have to drop games down to medium to get decent frame rates. not that is realy need it but i do enjoy maxing games out just because i can, doubt a 980ti would max them out anyway maybe i should just wait for the next flagship single card


The TX maxes out anything on this monitor, so I would assume that the Ti with a good OC does as well.


----------



## Bard

This post http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27372660&postcount=3906 from overclockers says that http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cables-ALL-DisplayPort-Cable-V1-2-Black/dp/B008HIRZMS/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=ASM3GIMD0800K this cable will work. Is the RoG Swift that different from this monitor?


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> This post http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27372660&postcount=3906 from overclockers says that http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cables-ALL-DisplayPort-Cable-V1-2-Black/dp/B008HIRZMS/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=ASM3GIMD0800K this cable will work. Is the RoG Swift that different from this monitor?


If you read the rest of that thread, they state it only works @60. When they enable 144hz, they get a grey screen.

4k only runs at 60hz max, which is why 4k is obtainable over a longer cable. One of the guys in that thread goes on to say, and i quote " Once your past ~1.8-2m its a complete lottery if anything works reliably with resolutions/refresh rates that are close to the max bandwidth of DP in my experience"

As i said before, no one is going to be able to give you a 100% yes or no that any cable will work. As you are trying to do something beyond what the technology is reliable capable of, its a lottery whether you get extremely lucky with the cable, as 2 identical cables with identical brands will function differently at the lengths you want.


----------



## Bard

This whole situation mega-sucks and is legitimately frustrating me. :|

Also, where in the thread is the grey screen bit?


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> This whole situation mega-sucks and is legitimately frustrating me. :|
> 
> Also, where in the thread is the grey screen bit?


This post might come across as being a bit harsh, its not intended that way, but i think you need a reality check about the subject.

Its frustrating you because your in denial about it. Because you want it to work so much your unwilling to accept the reality of it. I spent a good 4 hours researching things for you, different cables, different solutions (without a single +R i might add) and provided you with multiple links, facts and articles on the technology. You keep asking a slightly altered version of the same question, changing the cable etc hoping to get a yes. If you read any of those articles, tech manuals or datasheets i linked you, you would know that it is beyond the RELIABLE limit of the technology. Yes, there is a miracle cable out there that will do it, no, no one can tell you which cable that is because you would have to test every cable in existence. There is a small chance you win the cable lottery, but no one can help you do so. Even if someone said "here this cable will do it, worked for me", the chances of it working for you are slim with the lengths you want. Its quite frustrating that ive put a LOT of time into helping you with this issue, but you are unwilling to accept any of the outcomes.

You have 2 options. Start randomly buying cables and hope to get one that works, which is going to get expensive fast. Or give up on it and find another solution. Again, im not trying to be a dick about this, i just really feel im banging my head against a wall trying to help you.


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> This post might come across as being a bit harsh, its not intended that way, but i think you need a reality check about the subject.
> 
> Its frustrating you because your in denial about it. Because you want it to work so much your unwilling to accept the reality of it. I spent a good 4 hours researching things for you, different cables, different solutions (without a single +R i might add) and provided you with multiple links, facts and articles on the technology. You keep asking a slightly altered version of the same question, changing the cable etc hoping to get a yes. If you read any of those articles, tech manuals or datasheets i linked you, you would know that it is beyond the RELIABLE limit of the technology. Yes, there is a miracle cable out there that will do it, no, no one can tell you which cable that is because you would have to test every cable in existence. There is a small chance you win the cable lottery, but no one can help you do so. Even if someone said "here this cable will do it, worked for me", the chances of it working for you are slim with the lengths you want. Its quite frustrating that ive put a LOT of time into helping you with this issue, but you are unwilling to accept any of the outcomes.
> 
> You have 2 options. Start randomly buying cables and hope to get one that works, which is going to get expensive fast. Or give up on it and find another solution. Again, im not trying to be a dick about this, i just really feel im banging my head against a wall trying to help you.


Yo, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to waste anyone's time.







Also, I've never been on a forum with rep, so I didn't think of it, sorry. I think I'll just start buying a bunch of cables and see if one works.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> Yo, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to waste anyone's time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've never been on a forum with rep, so I didn't think of it, sorry. I think I'll just start buying a bunch of cables and see if one works.


Your not wasting my time man, i could always choose not to help you. If i didnt care, i wouldnt have tried. I took an interest in your story because i also suffer from a higher than normal body temp (its 5 am in the pacific northwest, and im sat in shorts next to a window burning up right now).

Its just you got the only answer to the question your going to get







. Beating yourself up over it trying to find the magic cable is going to seriously stress you out.


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Your not wasting my time man, i could always choose not to help you. If i didnt care, i wouldnt have tried. I took an interest in your story because i also suffer from a higher than normal body temp (its 5 am in the pacific northwest, and im sat in shorts next to a window burning up right now).
> 
> Its just you got the only answer to the question your going to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Beating yourself up over it trying to find the magic cable is going to seriously stress you out.


I'll start by doing the cable lottery, and then if that doesn't work, I'll try other creative solutions. :O
I appreciate your time!


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> I'll start by doing the cable lottery, and then if that doesn't work, I'll try other creative solutions. :O
> I appreciate your time!


No problem. I seriously hope you get lucky/manage to figure it out!


----------



## Chargeit

Ordered one of these the other day to complement my 980 ti. I went with a refurbished one to save a few bucks. It comes in next week. I have a 2 week return window and figured I'd give the refurbished a shot and see if I get lucky. At best I'll get a monitor that didn't have any major flaws and I saved a few bucks. At worst (assuming it isn't DOA) I get to test out Gsync and see what the hype is about before returning it for a new one.

Can't help but see people talking about high refresh rates and wonder if it's the Gsync that they find impressive, or high refresh rates. I currently have a 144Hz Benq and know what high refresh rates are like. Hopefully that will help me see through the hype of high refresh vs Gsync.

Where I want to see this thing in action is pushing games to the limits and dropping fps. Something like Guild Wars 2 where you drop to 20 in raid battles or Witcher 3 down scaling from 4k and running at 30 - 40 fps.

Can't wait.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ordered one of these the other day to complement my 980 ti. I went with a refurbished one to save a few bucks. It comes in next week. I have a 2 week return window and figured I'd give the refurbished a shot and see if I get lucky. At best I'll get a monitor that didn't have any major flaws and I saved a few bucks. At worst (assuming it isn't DOA) I get to test out Gsync and see what the hype is about before returning it for a new one.
> 
> *Can't help but see people talking about high refresh rates and wonder if it's the Gsync that they find impressive, or high refresh rates*. I currently have a 144Hz Benq and know what high refresh rates are like. Hopefully that will help me see through the hype of high refresh vs Gsync.
> 
> Where I want to see this thing in action is pushing games to the limits and dropping fps. Something like Guild Wars 2 where you drop to 20 in raid battles or Witcher 3 down scaling from 4k and running at 30 - 40 fps.
> 
> Can't wait.


Both. High refresh rates are nice - 144 FPS is ridiculously smooth. G-SYNC's complete removal of tearing is even more significant I think, especially in the sub 60 FPS range. It makes lower frame rates look smoother and more playable as well.

As for 20 FPS in Guild Wars 2, I'm pretty sure G-SYNC disables at that point and then you'll just have typical 20 FPS. The G-SYNC range of this monitor is 30-144 Hz.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Both. High refresh rates are nice - 144 FPS is ridiculously smooth. G-SYNC's complete removal of tearing is even more significant I think, especially in the sub 60 FPS range. It makes lower frame rates look smoother and more playable as well.
> 
> As for 20 FPS in Guild Wars 2, I'm pretty sure G-SYNC disables at that point and then you'll just have typical 20 FPS. The G-SYNC range of this monitor is 30-144 Hz.


Screen tearing isn't a issue on my BenQ. It does happen, but, compared to my previous non-gaming monitors it's almost nonexistent.

I watched a demo that PCer did on Gsync. Even as low as 5 fps Gsync was still working. Granted, there's only so much you can do for 5 fps.

Here, check out this video if you want to see how Gsync is doing what it does.





*They seem to take the monitor down to 18, but, the general idea is Gsync has no min. It keeps on trying by adding in frames to make the min refresh rate work. How that ends up compared to not using it? Not sure yet since I haven't got mine in.


----------



## Kold

I purchased one last week from Newegg and it came with a single dead pixel (unfortunately right near the middle of the screen) and some pretty bad back light bleed compared to my X-Star. I decided to send it back and try again. It was a June model, if anyone cares. My next one will arrive this coming week. If the BLB is still really bad, I'm sending it back and waiting a few months.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I purchased one last week from Newegg and it came with a single dead pixel (unfortunately right near the middle of the screen) and some pretty bad back light bleed compared to my X-Star. I decided to send it back and try again. It was a June model, if anyone cares. My next one will arrive this coming week. If the BLB is still really bad, I'm sending it back and waiting a few months.


Seems like IPS glow. If you're turning the brightness up to 100% to see how it fairs you'll likely be unhappy with any IPS. Should test it both ways, at 100%, and then at your normal usage brightness.

Man, if I were making gaming monitors I'd just skip on the IPS. With the amount being sent back they have to be losing good money. I hope that they get around to making VA panels with Gsync sooner then later. Supposed to have inky blacks and colors/viewing angles only bettered by IPS. If it weren't for me not wanting to waste this 980 ti on 1080p, that's the ones I'd hold off on.


----------



## Kold

Yeah I think I had the brightness around 55-60% in that shot. I could make the bleed less noticeable with a setting around 25%, but it felt too dim. When I was playing Tomb Raider and GTAV, I kept getting distracted by the corners. The other thing I have noted is the XStar, at max brightness, still shows not a single sign of back light bleed (EDIT: or glow). Now I did contact the ebay seller and pay a little extra to have one sent as "Pixel Perfect" but also "BLB Perfect" and he delivered.

Anyone know when the Korean 144Hz version of this will pop up if it's even a possibility?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Yeah I think I had the brightness around 55-60% in that shot. I could make the bleed less noticeable with a setting around 25%, but it felt too dim. When I was playing Tomb Raider and GTAV, I kept getting distracted by the corners. The other thing I have noted is the XStar, at max brightness, still shows not a single sign of back light bleed. Now I did contact the ebay seller and pay a little extra to have one sent as "Pixel Perfect" but also "BLB Perfect" and he delivered.
> 
> Anyone know when the Korean 144Hz version of this will pop up if it's even a possibility?


I use mine in a dark room and don't notice any of the bleed.

Brightness 16


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I use mine in a dark room and don't notice any of the bleed.
> 
> Brightness 16


Yikes! That doesn't feel too dark for you? I think I was gravitating closer to a perm. setting of 30-35%. The most noticeable of the corners was the bottom right. I have noticed all the pictures in this thread show BLB around that corner. I wonder if it has to do with the blue LED light?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Yikes! That doesn't feel too dark for you? I think I was gravitating closer to a perm. setting of 30-35%. The most noticeable of the corners was the bottom right. I have noticed all the pictures in this thread show BLB around that corner. I wonder if it has to do with the blue LED light?


Like I said though I play in a totally dark room; in some games I still have to lower the gamma to get the proper brightness calibration. The thing with any display is you can make it look better the darker you make the room.

Turn the TV off, shut the curtains = amazing gaming experience


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Yikes! That doesn't feel too dark for you? I think I was gravitating closer to a perm. setting of 30-35%. The most noticeable of the corners was the bottom right. I have noticed all the pictures in this thread show BLB around that corner. I wonder if it has to do with the blue LED light?


Around 25 or so is the "120cd/m2" value so... its not too dark, its just you who sit in a superbright room or simply arent used to it.

Keep it around 30 or lower.
Lower Brightness, less noticable bleed/glow.


----------



## Chargeit

I would avoid playing games or using a computer in a room with no light. Bad for your eyes.

What I did was put a 500 lumen light bulb in my overhead. I have a much brighter standing lamp for when I need extra light. Like this I can keep my computer room dim without it being so dark that my screens strain my eyes. Works out really well and the dimness and shadows really cover up any exposed cables/wires.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I would avoid playing games or using a computer in a room with no light. Bad for your eyes.
> 
> What I did was put a 500 lumen light bulb in my overhead. I have a much brighter standing lamp for when I need extra light. Like this I can keep my computer room dim without it being so dark that my screens strain my eyes. Works out really well and the dimness and shadows really cover up any exposed cables/wires.


Bad for your eyes is relative; it puts a strain on your eyes, but then you go to sleep and they rest all better; my point being it doesn't cause permanent damage.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I would avoid playing games or using a computer in a room with no light. Bad for your eyes.
> 
> What I did was put a 500 lumen light bulb in my overhead. I have a much brighter standing lamp for when I need extra light. Like this I can keep my computer room dim without it being so dark that my screens strain my eyes. Works out really well and the dimness and shadows really cover up any exposed cables/wires.


But 80 brightness? Its 282cd/m2 at 80 brightness, recommended is 120cd/m2 which is 20-21 brightness


----------



## Garrett1974NL

lol... someone's offering an Acer XB270HU on eBay... with dust in the panel.
Since I now know how to remove it you might say it's very tempting.... for 180 euros less than new...


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> 
> lol... someone's offering an Acer XB270HU on eBay... with dust in the panel.
> Since I now know how to remove it you might say it's very tempting.... for 180 euros less than new...


I would say that if they haven't bothered to return it, then there's probably something more wrong with it or it's a scam altogether. No one in their right mind would sell it that cheap and lose all that money when it would cost them little to nothing to RMA it.


----------



## boredgunner

I started getting some odd stuttering in games that I wasn't getting before (same driver, setup, everything). I wonder if it's related to the cable I'm using? I ordered the Digital Life one rated for 14.8 Gb/s to see if it fixes the issue. Has anyone else experienced this?

- EDIT: It doesn't seem to affect benchmark scores or frame time or even frame rate.


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> No problem. I seriously hope you get lucky/manage to figure it out!


I managed to figure it out. I was able to arrange the furniture and computer in such a way that I'm within the 3m spec. Now I just need to know which 3m cable is confirmed to work. On another bright side, this also means that I can buy cheaper USB extensions. I'm going to have it all for less than $50ish.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I would avoid playing games or using a computer in a room with no light. Bad for your eyes.
> 
> What I did was put a 500 lumen light bulb in my overhead. I have a much brighter standing lamp for when I need extra light. Like this I can keep my computer room dim without it being so dark that my screens strain my eyes. Works out really well and the dimness and shadows really cover up any exposed cables/wires.


What works for one doesnt work for everyone.. im terribly light sensitive and really do feel much more comfortable working in the dark... Pretty much havnt found a lamp or overhead setting that doesnt drive me nuts by either glaring on my glasses to an unreasonable extent or being too bright and making my eyes hurt. The only light in my room is my F8500 and my monitor most of the time im spending in it.

tis why I get really annoyed when folks suggest "Oh put a bias light behind it" as a solution to any complaints with a monitor... Bias lights do and always have annoyed my eyes to an unreasonable extent...


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> I managed to figure it out. I was able to arrange the furniture and computer in such a way that I'm within the 3m spec. Now I just need to know which 3m cable is confirmed to work. On another bright side, this also means that I can buy cheaper USB extensions. I'm going to have it all for less than $50ish.


Thats awesome!

I bought this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01

This worked for me (for the hour i had my monitor). A lot of people recommend this cable, but 1 or 2 in this thread had issues (which i think they just got a bad cable that can happen with any brand) and recommend Monster Cable brand instead. Either way, with a shorter cable, you are significantly more likely that any will work fine, and if not, you are justified in returning.

Glad you worked it out.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I purchased one last week from Newegg and it came with a single dead pixel (unfortunately right near the middle of the screen) and some pretty bad back light bleed compared to my X-Star. I decided to send it back and try again. It was a June model, if anyone cares. My next one will arrive this coming week. If the BLB is still really bad, I'm sending it back and waiting a few months.


Good for you sending it back! +R ... Anyone who thinks this is just IPS glow or an overexposed shot is NutZ









Those of us that have been dealing with 1440p IPS OC'd Korean panels for years now, would all say the same, send it back! Do you think Vega, Swolern, 4x, JD etc would have accepted a panel of that quality? I don't think so. Even the A-/B+ panels of LG or Samsung far out pace the QC of any AU Optronics panel I've seen, which is sad for many because we would buy one in a heartbeat if QC was higher. Especially if it came in a GLOSSY! ... can't wait till LG/Samsung tech decide to compete.









XB270HU(L) vs below average Cat2B(R) ... bet your X-Star would've compared the same or better


----------



## sindica

Just updating on my crap luck with this monitor. Just received my 3rd monitor from Newegg and the backlight bleed is terrible, it washes out 50% of the screen from the corners and the colors on the 3rd monitor look so **** compared to the first two monitors. Also has atleast 4 dust spots like the other 2 monitors I sent back. All 3 had dust and dead pixels. Sending it back to Newegg tomorrow for a replacement and once again out of stock and probably gotta wait 1 month again. Thanks Acer for wasting my time because you cant apply the ag coating in a clean environment. I have bought atleast 20 monitors in my lifetime and I have never seen such **** quality control before, specially at this price point. Monitor is super sexy to game on, but I am not paying this kind of money for dust and dead pixels, so I will keep returning tell I get a perfect one or wait tell some other company wants my hard earned money.

1st monitor: April build, multiple dust spots, 2 dead/stuck pixels, minor bleed from bottom right corner

2nd monitor: May build, atleast 10 dust spots, 1 stuck pixel, basically zero bleed and colors on this monitor looks way better then the others

3rd monitor: June build, 4 dust spots, 1 dead pixel, 1 stuck pixel, worse backlight bleed in history, this monitor looks like a TN panel because the backlight bleed washes the color out so much.

***


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sindica*
> 
> Just updating on my crap luck with this monitor. Just received my 3rd monitor from Newegg and the backlight bleed is terrible, it washes out 50% of the screen from the corners and the colors on the 3rd monitor look so **** compared to the first two monitors. Also has atleast 4 dust spots like the other 2 monitors I sent back. All 3 had dust and dead pixels. Sending it back to Newegg tomorrow for a replacement and once again out of stock and probably gotta wait 1 month again. Thanks Acer for wasting my time because you cant apply the ag coating in a clean environment. I have bought atleast 20 monitors in my lifetime and I have never seen such **** quality control before, specially at this price point. Monitor is super sexy to game on, but I am not paying this kind of money for dust and dead pixels, so I will keep returning tell I get a perfect one or wait tell some other company wants my hard earned money.
> 
> 1st monitor: April build, multiple dust spots, 2 dead/stuck pixels, minor bleed from bottom right corner
> 
> 2nd monitor: May build, atleast 10 dust spots, 1 stuck pixel, basically zero bleed and colors on this monitor looks way better then the others
> 
> 3rd monitor: June build, 4 dust spots, 1 dead pixel, 1 stuck pixel, worse backlight bleed in history, this monitor looks like a TN panel because the backlight bleed washes the color out so much.
> 
> ***


No photos?
Sorry for your bad luck man... I really hope you get a good one soon


----------



## mattg

Further update of having this monitor for two weeks. backlight bleed that i had has disapeared by about 70% now. what would cause it to go away? panel burning in? very happy with it so far especialy now most the bleeds gone!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Further update of having this monitor for two weeks. backlight bleed that i had has disapeared by about 70% now. what would cause it to go away? panel burning in? very happy with it so far especialy now most the bleeds gone!


Thats odd... The only thing i could think of is maybe heat making the panel warp or something...


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Thats odd... The only thing i could think of is maybe heat making the panel warp or something...


Ive read that a lot of the bleed can be caused by an ill fitting bezel. After removing and replacing the bezel, some people eliminated bleed a by a substantial amount. If thats true, then bezel warp could help the bleed, it could also make it worse.


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Further update of having this monitor for two weeks. backlight bleed that i had has disapeared by about 70% now. what would cause it to go away? panel burning in? very happy with it so far especialy now most the bleeds gone!


Yup, same. Over two weeks also, and bleed has reduced substantially.


----------



## mattg

Let's just think of it as a fine wine it improves over time


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But 80 brightness? Its 282cd/m2 at 80 brightness, recommended is 120cd/m2 which is 20-21 brightness


I couldn't imagine using more than 20 brightness. Using any more causes noticeable eye strain on my behalf on big bright pages like the one we're posting on.

BUT I'm not in a room with sunlight. If I were, I'd bump it up a few notches for sure.

Perhaps everyone's brightness settings differ though. I'm pretty sure the brightness levels varied on all the monitors I went through, I remember using different brightness settings for all of mine. Even more interesting, is that ULMB on my current monitor actually causes my monitor's brightness to go UP, rather than down with the previous monitors. Maybe they updated the firmware to substantially increase the brightness in ULMB mode?


----------



## Kold

I wonder if waiting a few months would be the best bet? If Amazon isn't selling it directly and has that warning.. maybe there's a much better batch coming soon?

I get my second try some time this week. I'll be sure to update my findings.

The idea of BLB reducing over time seems pretty cool. I may give the second one a week and a half and see what happens.

If it really does help to refit the bezel on this monitor, how hard is it to remove and refit?


----------



## Kennedine

Being the curious person that I am...

I asked the company where I bought my monitor for about a month ago how big a part of the monitors they have sold they got back.

I know this is not the biggest company in the world (Webhallen), but 5% goes directly back to them for a replacement unit and 6% goes to Acer for repairs (Acer covers all shipping expenses).

Personally mine went to Acer for repairs due to dust inside the monitor.

UPS picked it up friday evening around 17 and it will arrive at the facility in Germany today, so with a bit of luck I have my monitor back in 2 days.

Mine is a May build, so the data would relate to May build and later on.
Hope you find the information useful and interesting


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I couldn't imagine using more than 20 brightness. Using any more causes noticeable eye strain on my behalf on big bright pages like the one we're posting on.
> 
> BUT I'm not in a room with sunlight. If I were, I'd bump it up a few notches for sure.
> 
> Perhaps everyone's brightness settings differ though. I'm pretty sure the brightness levels varied on all the monitors I went through, I remember using different brightness settings for all of mine. Even more interesting, is that ULMB on my current monitor actually causes my monitor's brightness to go UP, rather than down with the previous monitors. Maybe they updated the firmware to substantially increase the brightness in ULMB mode?


My room has skylights so I need to crank it up to 40-50 brightness in the daytime (and that's with the shades pulled over the skylights!). At night I run around 20 with just a bias light behind the monitor.

In ULMB mode, the backlight always operates at max brightness but the strobing makes it appear much less bright. My rough estimate is that in ULMB mode the backlight strobe has a 25% duty cycle. With the backlight at max power, a 25% duty cycle will look like 25 brightness without ULMB.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I wonder if waiting a few months would be the best bet? If Amazon isn't selling it directly and has that warning.. maybe there's a much better batch coming soon?
> 
> I get my second try some time this week. I'll be sure to update my findings.
> 
> The idea of BLB reducing over time seems pretty cool. I may give the second one a week and a half and see what happens.
> 
> If it really does help to refit the bezel on this monitor, how hard is it to remove and refit?


From what i understand its not amazingly hard to refit a bezel. It probably voids your warranty though, so i wouldnt recommend it unless you have experience in monitor repairs. Id only attempty it as a last resort (out of warranty etc), if its still in warranty, id definitely send it back etc.

As for a better batch coming, we have been saying that for months, and it never really came. This is the second or third time amazon has stopped selling with a warning, so i dont believe it means better is coming. Amazon do this on a lot of product that get mass returns. Its just a way for them to save money if they have a bad batch.

Waiting a few months might not be the worst idea though, the ASUS IPS that directly competes with this monitor will be out then, which worst case, will drive prices on this monitor down.


----------



## digitalshadow

Hello Folks!

New owner to this lovely monitor. Sadly on my third RMA and counting. First arrived DOA, second had back-light bleed problems and so has the third. This most recent one is better off than the others but still, for the premium paid it is annoying.

That all said I have been doing research and it seems this is simply going to be a given for all versions of this monitor. IPS glow rather than backlight bleed I suppose? Either way being on my third monitor I am considering cutting my losses and keep it. I took a picture of it and was wondering if this is about as good as I am going to get, if some of you wouldn't mind having a look?





As a disclaimer this was taken in a pitch dark room and the brightness was set to 100. I have since reduced the brightness to 50 and modified the other panel settings. Things have improved but still certainly present.

Also I was wondering if all instances of this monitor have the gap between the bezel and front panel buttons, that blue LED shines right though that gap... right in the eyes at night :C


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalshadow*
> 
> Hello Folks!
> 
> New owner to this lovely monitor. Sadly on my third RMA and counting. First arrived DOA, second had back-light bleed problems and so has the third. This most recent one is better off than the others but still, for the premium paid it is annoying.
> 
> That all said I have been doing research and it seems this is simply going to be a given for all versions of this monitor. IPS glow rather than backlight bleed I suppose? Either way being on my third monitor I am considering cutting my losses and keep it. I took a picture of it and was wondering if this is about as good as I am going to get, if some of you wouldn't mind having a look?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a disclaimer this was taken in a pitch dark room and the brightness was set to 100. I have since reduced the brightness to 50 and modified the other panel settings. Things have improved but still certainly present.
> 
> Also I was wondering if all instances of this monitor have the gap between the bezel and front panel buttons, that blue LED shines right though that gap... right in the eyes at night :C


Looks like worse than average IPS glow. As for your power LED, that's my only issue with mine. Good thing I don't sleep with it on or anything, but it's still somewhat distracting at times.

- EDIT: Wow yeah mine is nowhere near that bad.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Being the curious person that I am...
> 
> I asked the company where I bought my monitor for about a month ago how big a part of the monitors they have sold they got back.
> 
> I know this is not the biggest company in the world (Webhallen), but 5% goes directly back to them for a replacement unit and 6% goes to Acer for repairs (Acer covers all shipping expenses).
> 
> Personally mine went to Acer for repairs due to dust inside the monitor.
> 
> UPS picked it up friday evening around 17 and it will arrive at the facility in Germany today, so with a bit of luck I have my monitor back in 2 days.
> 
> Mine is a May build, so the data would relate to May build and later on.
> Hope you find the information useful and interesting


That doesn't surprise me at all. Although it is likely higher than the norm for most monitors, it isn't as bad as some would be led to believe. Thing is that most folks just use their monitor and don't bother to post anything about it. The only ones who feel the need are the ones who got lemons. Thanks for posting that, although it certainly doesn't help perpetuate the largely accepted idea that almost 50% are bad.


----------



## digitalshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Looks like worse than average IPS glow. As for your power LED, that's my only issue with mine. Good thing I don't sleep with it on or anything, but it's still somewhat distracting at times.


Hmm, worse than average. May have to go for replace number 4


----------



## RAZRr1275

I was wondering if anyone has ordered theirs from secondipity? If you have how did it turn out and what's their warranty like? They have refurbs available for 680 right now and I was thinking about taking the plunge


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalshadow*
> 
> Hmm, worse than average. May have to go for replace number 4


Give it a week or 2 to see if there is improvement. Also try reducing brightness further.

If you're comfortable with it you could also take it apart and reassemble it to try and get a better fit so the blue light doesn't shine thorough so much. Adding an inline resistor or cutting a leg on the led could reduce or remove the led light.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalshadow*
> 
> Hmm, worse than average. May have to go for replace number 4


Personally I think this is a sad outlook on things.
But if you want to go for a replace because the glow bothers you then I can understand. Keep in mind that if you dont take a picture with the correct settings on camera/phone then people here cannot compare with their own or other pictures.

Keep in mind that all IPS monitors will have some glow


----------



## King4x4

Mind if I join?



think I might be lucky. No dead pixels and light backlight bleed. Bought from B&Hphoto


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Mind if I join?
> 
> 
> 
> think I might be lucky. No dead pixels and light backlight bleed. Bought from B&Hphoto


I think you will need an extra 980 ti and 2 more cores on the cpu to drive this monitor though


----------



## King4x4

Naw... Spent enough and those are for the Benq BL3201


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Naw... Spent enough and those are for the Benq BL3201


I just swapped all my hardware, with this monitor, a single 980 ti and atm I am waiting for mobo, was undecided between getting the x99 and the 6 core cpu or going i5 skylake.
But since I only use my machine for playing games, I went with the i5 to save some money at the loss of some e-peen









Mobo, memory and cpu currently not shipped, but should have it this week, going to be great.


----------



## stilllogicz

The xb270hu v2 predator, does anyone have a link to buy it in the US?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Mind if I join?
> 
> 
> 
> think I might be lucky. No dead pixels and light backlight bleed. Bought from B&Hphoto


So many cards..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Do you have like a sister or something who wants a European?


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> The xb270hu v2 predator, does anyone have a link to buy it in the US?


Theres no such thing as a v2, it was just a term people were throwing around.

I just got my refund back from Amazon, so now to take the plunge again (even though almost everywhere i trust are OOS, or to wait a few months for the ASUS to compete.

A quick fix if the LED is bothering you, just put a piece of dark colored tape over it, a low tech fix for a high tech world. Thats what i do on all super bright LEDs if they bother me.


----------



## Sniffer29

Is anyone having issues with the built in usb hub? I have it plugged into my computer using the included cable, but none of my peripherals seem to be getting any power.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniffer29*
> 
> Is anyone having issues with the built in usb hub? I have it plugged into my computer using the included cable, but none of my peripherals seem to be getting any power.


Mine work fine.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniffer29*
> 
> Is anyone having issues with the built in usb hub? I have it plugged into my computer using the included cable, but none of my peripherals seem to be getting any power.


Working perfectly on mine. Are you talking about when the computer is on or off? I think the Predator has one special USB port which offers "charging capability" - I guess that means you can charge devices when the computer is turned off. It's supposed to be the upper USB port on the side of the monitor.

If you're not getting power even with your PC on, maybe tried connecting the hub to a different USB port on the PC. I seem to remember that the ones on the back panel (directly on the motherboard) are better than the extra ones you wire up to the front or top panel.


----------



## PrettyDancer

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you made the leap from a Korean OCable monitor to this predator 270HU.

Did you notice any noticeable differences regarding :
- colours ?
- reactivity ?
- ghosting ?
- g-sync ? Is it worth it ?

I have a qnix 27" at 96hz and the colours are really great. No dead pixels, not much BLB. However, I do noticed there is quite a bit of ghosting. And it annoys me.

Tldr : is the acer predator 270UH worth it coming from a "perfect" Qnix ? Or better wait for the ASUS version that hopefully will have better QC ?

Thanks.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you made the leap from a Korean OCable monitor to this predator 270HU.
> 
> Did you notice any noticeable differences regarding :
> - colours ?
> - reactivity ?
> - ghosting ?
> - g-sync ? Is it worth it ?
> 
> I have a qnix 27" at 96hz and the colours are really great. No dead pixels, not much BLB. However, I do noticed there is quite a bit of ghosting. And it annoys me.
> 
> Tldr : is the acer predator 270UH worth it coming from a "perfect" Qnix ? Or better wait for the ASUS version that hopefully will have better QC ?
> 
> Thanks.


I had a Samsung S27850D (PLS panel) which I think is spec'd about like the Qnix you mention, although mine didn't overclock at all.

My Samsung had bad ghosting too ...

The much faster refresh rate of the Acer, coupled with G sync made such a difference in gaming that it's not even fair to compare them.

Coming from a 96hz Qnix will be a shorter step up to the Acer, but it will still be a step up I think. G sync is really quite the marvelous new bit of tech and I could never go back to non Gsync monitors now ... ULMB mode is pretty cool too ... still, there's just nothing I've seen that can compare with 100+ FPS gaming with G Sync, though. Even lower FPS gaming 45 to 60fps is a whole new and better experience with G Sync.

There is minimal perceptible ghosting by my eye ... although when comparing it to the TN panel Swift that I also own, the Acer does seem to be a bit more "sluggish" than the ROG Swift but it's nothing I would ever have noticed had I not had the two panels sitting side by side as they are. The Acer is definitely more responsive than my previous PLS/IPS screens ... no doubt about it ...

Even though I have both the Acer and Swift screens ... the Acer gets just about 100% of my gaming time. I was lucky enough to get an outstanding panel in mine ... still hate the really cheap build quality of just about anything Acer makes, though ... but the panel was so Unicorn(tm) good that I couldn't let it go once I saw it. My Swift is sort of like a real expensive "fall back" option should anything go bad with the Acer ...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> The much faster refresh rate of the Acer, coupled with G sync made such a difference in gaming that it's not even fair to compare them.
> 
> Coming from a 96hz Qnix will be a shorter step up to the Acer, but it will still be a step up I think. G sync is really quite the marvelous new bit of tech and I could never go back to non Gsync monitors now ... ULMB mode is pretty cool too ... still, there's just nothing I've seen that can compare with 100+ FPS gaming with G Sync, though. Even lower FPS gaming 45 to 60fps is a whole new and better experience with G Sync.
> 
> There is minimal perceptible ghosting by my eye ...


Not that I'm coming from one of those Korean monitors or anything, but this is spot on. I don't see myself gaming without G-SYNC ever again.

If you look at TFTCentral's review of the XB270HU then you can get a good idea about the kind of ghosting you'll expect from this monitor, and that's less than every other IPS monitor available (difference is negligible compared to the MG279Q though). With OD on Normal (ideal setting) you get no overshoot problems and the motion blur is some of the lowest of any monitor, when running at 144 Hz. Ghosting will be the last of your issues.


----------



## Sniffer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Working perfectly on mine. Are you talking about when the computer is on or off? I think the Predator has one special USB port which offers "charging capability" - I guess that means you can charge devices when the computer is turned off. It's supposed to be the upper USB port on the side of the monitor.
> 
> If you're not getting power even with your PC on, maybe tried connecting the hub to a different USB port on the PC. I seem to remember that the ones on the back panel (directly on the motherboard) are better than the extra ones you wire up to the front or top panel.


I'm trying to get it to work while the usb cable from my monitor is plugged into my computer that is on and I also tried it with just using the usb port with the charging capability and still nothing happened. Can anyone confirm or deny that the monitor powers on peripherals even if the usb cable isn't plugged into a PC? I'm hoping that it's just the cable that they gave me that was faulty so I can get a new one instead of going through the hell that will be RMAing it with NCIX.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I had a Samsung S27850D (PLS panel) which I think is spec'd about like the Qnix you mention, although mine didn't overclock at all.
> 
> My Samsung had bad ghosting too ...
> 
> The much faster refresh rate of the Acer, coupled with G sync made such a difference in gaming that it's not even fair to compare them.
> 
> Coming from a 96hz Qnix will be a shorter step up to the Acer, but it will still be a step up I think. G sync is really quite the marvelous new bit of tech and I could never go back to non Gsync monitors now ... ULMB mode is pretty cool too ... still, there's just nothing I've seen that can compare with 100+ FPS gaming with G Sync, though. Even lower FPS gaming 45 to 60fps is a whole new and better experience with G Sync.
> 
> There is minimal perceptible ghosting by my eye ... although when comparing it to the TN panel Swift that I also own, the Acer does seem to be a bit more "sluggish" than the ROG Swift but it's nothing I would ever have noticed had I not had the two panels sitting side by side as they are. The Acer is definitely more responsive than my previous PLS/IPS screens ... no doubt about it ...
> 
> Even though I have both the Acer and Swift screens ... the Acer gets just about 100% of my gaming time. I was lucky enough to get an outstanding panel in mine ... still hate the really cheap build quality of just about anything Acer makes, though ... but the panel was so Unicorn(tm) good that I couldn't let it go once I saw it. My Swift is sort of like a real expensive "fall back" option should anything go bad with the Acer ...


ULMB/BBR/Lightboost > Anything else when gaming >100fps. No blur at all, crisp image, no ghosting.

Going from any non-Gaming-oriented monitor to a Gaming-oriented monitor will be a big difference in terms of ghosting and image clarity while in motion.


----------



## PrettyDancer

Thanks for the answers.
So... G-SYNC ?

I really wonder the advantages of having a 144hz monitor if it constantly shifts between 50 and 80 hz while using g-sync (using a 980 ti on 1440p).

By the way, there is something I don't understand regarding gsync. Some reviews say games (with v-sync off) are getting screen tearing under the max refresh rate of the screen.

I've never seen this before. Is it imperceptible ? But if you get rid of it games look smooth ?

I guess I need to test g sync irl but no shops in Paris do display it. It's a shame.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Thanks for the answers.
> So... G-SYNC ?
> 
> I really wonder the advantages of having a 144hz monitor if it constantly shifts between 50 and 80 hz while using g-sync (using a 980 ti on 1440p).
> 
> By the way, there is something I don't understand regarding gsync. Some reviews say games (with v-sync off) are getting screen tearing under the max refresh rate of the screen.
> 
> I've never seen this before. Is it imperceptible ? But if you get rid of it games look smooth ?
> 
> I guess I need to test g sync irl but no shops in Paris do display it. It's a shame.


50 and 80? wut.


----------



## PrettyDancer

I mean 50 to 80 hz (and Fps) as an average you would be getting with a 980 ti on last gen titles.


----------



## boredgunner

^ He may have been saying that he gets (or expects to get) 50-80 FPS on this monitor. In case he wasn't saying that, I'll point out that the official G-SYNC range is listed as 30-144 Hz, though it seems to stay enabled far below 30 Hz.

- EDIT: Yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Thanks for the answers.
> So... G-SYNC ?
> 
> I really wonder the advantages of having a 144hz monitor if it constantly shifts between 50 and 80 hz while using g-sync (using a 980 ti on 1440p).
> 
> By the way, there is something I don't understand regarding gsync. Some reviews say games (with v-sync off) are getting screen tearing under the max refresh rate of the screen.
> 
> I've never seen this before. Is it imperceptible ? But if you get rid of it games look smooth ?
> 
> I guess I need to test g sync irl but no shops in Paris do display it. It's a shame.


It doesn't matter if the refresh rate is constantly changing, G-SYNC still does what it's supposed to do and that's remove tearing.

There is no tearing at all with G-SYNC on. Not in any game I've played, and it shouldn't happen in any game so long as G-SYNC is running. I'm not sure what those people are talking about.


----------



## PrettyDancer

I stopped using v sync 15 years ago. Just so I understand (bare with me) the "feeling" of g-sync is the same as playing a game with v-sync on a 60hz monitor, with a stable 60 fps, but on all numbers of fps and without any input lag ?

So if I wanted to get a "preview" of g-sync, I'd just have to find a game to use vsync on with a stable 60 fps (minus the input lag of course) ?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> I stopped using v sync 15 years ago. Just so I understand (bare with me) the "feeling" of g-sync is the same as playing a game with v-sync on a 60hz monitor, with a stable 60 fps, but on all numbers of fps and without any input lag ?
> 
> So if I wanted to get a "preview" of g-sync, I'd just have to find a game to use vsync on with a stable 60 fps (minus the input lag of course) ?


Yes and no because a game at a solid 60fps is not the same as a game at 40-100fps; lower frame rates still can have an impact with g sync, but since those lower frames are unavoidable gsync avoid the tearing and jittery you notice with no synced monitors.

Also a game running at 85fps looks different than 60, so there is that difference as well. After the frames get high enough, for instance in older games, you can use ulmb.


----------



## templetonpeck

I'm on my third replacement. This one is a June build. IPS glow is reduced a lot on this one and no daytime backlight bleed, still quite a bit of backlight bleed top right and bottom right at night though.

I would keep this one (return window almost up), but the uniformity is really annoying me. I've got dirty/yellowish whites/greys in a couple very noticeable spots. I know that no monitor is uniform, but this seems pretty bad. How is everyone elses monitors in terms of uniformity?

If I do another exchange I might end up with better uniformity, but worse IPS glow, dead/stuck pixels, etc. instead, so not sure what to do.


----------



## saruin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> I stopped using v sync 15 years ago. Just so I understand (bare with me) the "feeling" of g-sync is the same as playing a game with v-sync on a 60hz monitor, with a stable 60 fps, but on all numbers of fps and without any input lag ?
> 
> So if I wanted to get a "preview" of g-sync, I'd just have to find a game to use vsync on with a stable 60 fps (minus the input lag of course) ?


I've been using this monitor for about 15 hours collectively so far and I would have to agree that Gsync certainly feels like you're playing a solid, stable and smooth 60fps (granted on a 60hz monitor). I really don't notice input lag so I will always use vsync 100% of the time for anything I play. Anything more than 60fps with Gsync is just a bonus (and difficult for me to notice but it does look VERY smooth when hitting 100+ fps) BUT when your fps drops to the 40 and 30 fps console range, things start to look jittery/stuttering for obvious reasons. I've always been the type of gamer that prefers consistent [email protected]/1440p with the right hardware so Gsync probably wasn't for me, but since my Acer is pretty much free from major and minor defects, I guess I have no real reason to return it. I'm now quite curious how regular 144hz monitors handle Vsync (like, do you still get stutter in the 60 - 144fps range if you can't quite hit 144hz consistently?)


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> I'm now quite curious how regular 144hz monitors handle Vsync (like, do you still get stutter in the 60 - 144fps range if you can't quite hit 144hz consistently?)


Not sure if this is possible but couldn't you just disable G Sync on your monitor and try with standard Vsync?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Not sure if this is possible but couldn't you just disable G Sync on your monitor and try with standard Vsync?


It certainly is. I tried playing KOTOR 2 the other day with G-Sync On, then with ULMB On, and then again with just standard V-Sync. G-Sync absolutely mops the floor with the other options. There are just tons of motion artifacts (screen tearing, stuttering, flickering) with ULMB and some even with V-Sync. It's a night and day difference IMO.


----------



## saruin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Not sure if this is possible but couldn't you just disable G Sync on your monitor and try with standard Vsync?


I really need to get more sleep these days, lol. So from what I can sense so far, Gsync seems to perform better (less stutter) in the 60 - 144fps range than just using standard vsync (under the same range). I've only tested one game so far (New Vegas), but it seems this game doesn't like SLI whether I have Gsync set or not. I could probably pass a blind test and point out whether Gsync is enabled or not to give a broad idea of it. I guess the more I use this technology it may become one of those "once you go Gsync, you can't go back" kinda thing.


----------



## Chargeit

On my benq xl2420z screen tearing doesn't really seem to be a huge issue most of the time at 60Hz, or 144Hz. When I'm set to 144Hz I always have Vsync off and limit fps in game or Rivatuner.

Might give a game a shot at 144Hz w/Vsync and see what happens. I usually only use 144Hz in fps. I tend to play way more 3rd person type games.


----------



## Chargeit

Ok, can't do that right now.

I pulled my triple screen down to get ready for my XB270HU coming in tomorrow. I'm only running on my BenQ 144Hz atm hooked up over DP... However, my receiver is hooked up to my computer through HDMI and is treated like a 2nd display even if I don't have a monitor hooked up to it. I had a issue were everything was defaulting to it for some reason, even though it isn't hooked up to a display. I had to set my DP and HDMI to clone display for a temp workaround. Because of this, I can't seem to switch to 144Hz right now.

Will have it all setup correctly tomorrow, but, until then I'm not going to go through the trouble of setting it up so that I can run 144Hz.

Computers


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *templetonpeck*
> 
> I'm on my third replacement. This one is a June build. IPS glow is reduced a lot on this one and no daytime backlight bleed, still quite a bit of backlight bleed top right and bottom right at night though.
> 
> I would keep this one (return window almost up), but the uniformity is really annoying me. I've got dirty/yellowish whites/greys in a couple very noticeable spots. I know that no monitor is uniform, but this seems pretty bad. How is everyone elses monitors in terms of uniformity?
> 
> If I do another exchange I might end up with better uniformity, but worse IPS glow, dead/stuck pixels, etc. instead, so not sure what to do.


Mine is good in terms of uniformity. No yellowish whites that I see.


----------



## owlieowl

So..

Got my replacement today. The uniformity issue is almost entirely gone, nothing noticeable! Wow! Everything was perfect for the first couple minutes UNTIL..

One stuck bright red pixel in the middle-left-ish area of the monitor. ONE. If it goes away, this monitor is perfect.

Anyone with luck fixing a stuck pixel on this monitor? Standard procedure with stuff like jscreenfix i guess :/

edit: so ******* depressing to get this monitor AND a K272HUL, BOTH with dead pixels. Seriously, this is a pretty miserable experience - finding ANY good monitor, not just an XB270HU. What the ****?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> So..
> 
> Got my replacement today. The uniformity issue is almost entirely gone, nothing noticeable! Wow! Everything was perfect for the first couple minutes UNTIL..
> 
> One stuck bright red pixel in the middle-left-ish area of the monitor. ONE. If it goes away, this monitor is perfect.
> 
> Anyone with luck fixing a stuck pixel on this monitor? Standard procedure with stuff like jscreenfix i guess :/
> 
> edit: so ******* depressing to get this monitor AND a K272HUL, BOTH with dead pixels. Seriously, this is a pretty miserable experience - finding ANY good monitor, not just an XB270HU. What the ****?


I've read multiple success stories in this and the discussion thread regarding massaging stuck pixels to get them unstuck. Have you tried that?

Trust me, a lot of us feel your pain.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> So..
> 
> Got my replacement today. The uniformity issue is almost entirely gone, nothing noticeable! Wow! Everything was perfect for the first couple minutes UNTIL..
> 
> One stuck bright red pixel in the middle-left-ish area of the monitor. ONE. If it goes away, this monitor is perfect.
> 
> Anyone with luck fixing a stuck pixel on this monitor? Standard procedure with stuff like jscreenfix i guess :/
> 
> edit: so ******* depressing to get this monitor AND a K272HUL, BOTH with dead pixels. Seriously, this is a pretty miserable experience - finding ANY good monitor, not just an XB270HU. What the ****?


I had one that was only visible under black or white, not red green or blue. Tried everything, jscreen fix, tapping it with a point, heat, pressure, nothing worked. Thats the main reason i returned it, was just in such a bad spot for me.


----------



## Chargeit

Damn, I got mine in today and have to say that the left side is perfect... The right side has some of the worst blacklight bleed I've seen. I'm going to tweak around some settings and see how it ends up... But, not looking good Acer.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Damn, I got mine in today and have to say that the left side is perfect... The right side has some of the worst blacklight bleed I've seen. I'm going to tweak around some settings and see how it ends up... But, not looking good Acer.


20-30 brightness.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 20-30 brightness.


Yea, I'm at 24 brightness and it's still pretty visible. Still messing with everything outside of that. Will see how it holds up in games and the such.

really liking the res increase though. I can see how 27" 1440p is a sweet spot for clarity and ease of reading.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> really liking the res increase though. I can see how 27" 1440p is a sweet spot for clarity and ease of reading.


I think it's the sweet spot for gaming right now. Very clear and crisp, reduces aliasing greatly compared to 1080p-ArmA 3 for example went from being aliased to looking perfect in that regard. High end single GPUs can run this resolution just fine. Even with my GTX 980 I'm using 2x SGSSAA in most of my games and getting over 60 FPS.

However, some games with severe aliasing problems are still heavily aliased at this resolution, such as The Witcher 3, Crysis 3, and a few others. 4k and higher is still a monumental leap over this resolution, but it's too hard to run and you don't have the smoothness of 144 Hz. So 27" 1440p 144 Hz is indeed the sweet spot, but not quite end game for me. 4k is something like 2.25x more pixels than 1440p if memory serves, and 4k or larger screenshots in games shows about no aliasing at all. But I will stick with my XB270HU for the foreseeable future, until we see 4k or 5k IPS monitors with greatly lowered response times, 90 Hz or higher refresh rate, and G-SYNC.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I was close to jumping on 4k myself. As tempting as it was, I came to my senses and realized all I'd be doing is gimping my 980 ti. Without a doubt the sweet spot from my DSR tests and benchmarks for higher end cards is 1440p. You can run max settings at 60 fps most the time, or slightly lowered for above 60. 4k Wticher 3 and DSR I was running at 30 - 40 fps.

I am interested in ultrawide also. I think they have a place once their prices come down some. As tempting as the upcoming Gsync UW was, I just can bring myself to spend $1300 on a monitor. I'm also fairly sure that in fps you're better off at 16:9 vs 21:9. Works out easier for having your full screen in view... Would be great for 3rd person though.


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> I had one that was only visible under black or white, not red green or blue. Tried everything, jscreen fix, tapping it with a point, heat, pressure, nothing worked. Thats the main reason i returned it, was just in such a bad spot for me.


Ugh, sounds like mine. Visible on yellow, green, and white, but not black, blue or red. If it wasn't visible on white I could tolerate it. Somewhere inbetween a dead and stuck pixel I guess?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I've read multiple success stories in this and the discussion thread regarding massaging stuck pixels to get them unstuck. Have you tried that?
> 
> Trust me, a lot of us feel your pain.


Yeah, I've tried the massage method, tried holding it down before turning it on, massaging it while on, and tapping it too. No luck, unfortunately. After adjusting the brightness to a comfortable level the bottom half of the screen is pretty discolored..hope b&h will tolerate another exchange.

Yep, it sucks, just would like a nice screen to game on. Such a first world problem but it's frustrating, I've never returned so many expensive items before. Don't think I've ever received a defective piece of hardware apart from a GPU that died a few months into usage. I have a 1600x900 dell ~10 years old that still runs really well, no dead pixels, perfect uniformity, and basically no backlight bleed. It's my backup monitor while I RMA this stuff and it makes me wonder why picture quality shot way up but quality dropped off a cliff. Even the stand on the dell is better than any monitor I've bought...


----------



## boredgunner

I have to say, it's rather funny that this Acer monitor and two ASUS ones seem to have a higher failure rate than Korean monitors from companies started yesterday out of the blue.


----------



## Chargeit

Here, this is the backlight bleed at 22% brightness...



I can see it in most things... Really sucks because the left side is pretty much perfect.


----------



## boredgunner

That has to be the worst backlight bleed I've ever seen.


----------



## owlieowl

Wow. That is awful. I just printed out the exchange RMA labels, thinking third times the charm right? And pictures like that make me lose all confidence..


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, pretty bad. Least I'm getting to test out Gsync. Do like it so far.


----------



## dawn1980

Received my Acer Predator XB270HU and its perfect. I tried 4k gaming at 60hz just could't give up the smoothness that my 1080p 120hz monitor vs 4k at 60hz. So after debating with the wife I pulled the trigger on the Acer Predator XB270HU and the difference with gysnc is phenomenal. The ips screen is beautiful and add the smoothness of 144hz/gysnc it really is a gamer's dream monitor! No dead pixels/perfect May build from NewEgg. I'm using a single titan x so there are some titles like GTAV that dip pretty low (30 fps) in fps and the smoothness is there but the sweet spot is between 40-80 fps. I will probably sli down the road once the wife cools down from my two recent purchases! Cheers!


----------



## Chargeit

Well, this might explain that horrible backlight bleed...



Thing is bowed. It's hard to get a good picture of since holding the level and taking a picture is kind of challenging at this angle, but, it gets the point.


----------



## karkee

I am gonna pull the trigger on one aswell, should be here tomorrow. Could anyone recommend a really nice monitor arm?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I am gonna pull the trigger on one aswell, should be here tomorrow. Could anyone recommend a really nice monitor arm?


I would recommend the Ergotron mounts as they are really top quality but I couldn't find any that were spec'd beyond 24" monitors ...

This, however looks nearly as good and is spec'd for up to 32" monitors so you should be fine:

...



...

Here's a link ...

http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Single-Monitor-Display-Mounting/dp/B00MIBN16O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1440011674&sr=8-3&keywords=ergotron+mount


----------



## owlieowl

Part of me just thinking I should keep the panel.. Looks so nice. Argh.
My one dead pixel:


It's not in the absolute worst spot, but it's pretty bad.. right? Trying to convince myself to live with it to avoid another week of RMA hastle..

Imgur link since you can't see in the embedded: http://i.imgur.com/5QntcS4.jpg.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Part of me just thinking I should keep the panel.. Looks so nice. Argh.
> My one dead pixel:
> 
> 
> It's not in the absolute worst spot, but it's pretty bad.. right? Trying to convince myself to live with it to avoid another week of RMA hastle..
> 
> Imgur link since you can't see in the embedded: http://i.imgur.com/5QntcS4.jpg.


How close do you sit?
The pixels are so small on [email protected] its quite hard to notice them unless you reaaally look at them or sit pretty close.

Its hard to see even with that zoom in.


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How close do you sit?
> The pixels are so small on [email protected] its quite hard to notice them unless you reaaally look at them or sit pretty close.
> 
> Its hard to see even with that zoom in.


I sit about 2.5ft from it, average I would guess. Yeah, they're really small.. if I'm reading something onscreen near the pixel it'll catch my eye occasionally, but to really notice it I have to scan the screen for a few seconds. When I do see it after looking for it, pretty hard to unsee until I start reading an article or something.

I don't like knowing it has a defect but I'm very tired of fighting this battle.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Here, this is the backlight bleed at 22% brightness...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it in most things... Really sucks because the left side is pretty much perfect.


The bezel is pretty easy to loosen up... try doing that at the right side... it won't break, and if it makes a difference
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> I sit about 2.5ft from it, average I would guess. Yeah, they're really small.. if I'm reading something onscreen near the pixel it'll catch my eye occasionally, but to really notice it I have to scan the screen for a few seconds. When I do see it after looking for it, pretty hard to unsee until I start reading an article or something.
> 
> I don't like knowing it has a defect but I'm very tired of fighting this battle.


Is it actually a pixel or dust?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> The bezel is pretty easy to loosen up... try doing that at the right side... it won't break, and if it makes a difference
> Is it actually a pixel or dust?


As tempting as it is to try and fix I already setup the return and am now waiting on the shipping label. What makes it suck more is how perfect the other side is.

Oh well, will be back on my 1080p 144Hz tn until I get this settled up.


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Is it actually a pixel or dust?


Actually a pixel. Only shows up on white/green/yellow. Not returning it immediately in the hope it rights itself..


----------



## thendawg

I received my XB270HU yesterday. Purchased a refurb on eBay via Acer's direct store - ended up getting it around $550 shipped. The image quality itself is amazing - luckily I got one with 0 dead pixels or debris in the panel. As it is an Acer refurb - Im assuming it prob went through a pretty extensive QA, so it might actually be better buying refurb. As for the IPS Glow/Backlight bleed... I really dont know if mine is normal or not. I dont notice it except on basically full black screens. The monitor still looks great, but it is a bit of an annoyance if Im looking at it from the right distance. The glow seems to be very dependent on the angle as if I look at the glowing area straight on, its not visible. This seems to be a pretty typical IPS glow, so Im really thinking this is probably as good as it gets. I really shouldnt complain - mine doesnt look nearly as bad as the ones posted here, its just more of an annoyance I thought I wouldnt have to deal with on such an expensive panel, but maybe its just a limitation of the current technology. All I can say is all the amazing features more than make up for it - I still feel it was well worth the money and def wouldnt go back to a non-gsync or non-IPS monitor







All in all its an amazing monitor.

One last thing for you guys... I did notice the glow all but went away when setting the brightness down into the low 20's as recommended by other people (in fact I tried the exact settings recommended on the first page) - but damn, how do you guys use a monitor setup that dim? I just couldn't do it - Im currently running it at around 60 brightness 55 contrast. This gives me the normal bright, vivid IPS display Im used to, but does make the backlight bleed more apparent.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thendawg*
> 
> One last thing for you guys... I did notice the glow all but went away when setting the brightness down into the low 20's as recommended by other people (in fact I tried the exact settings recommended on the first page) - but damn, how do you guys use a monitor setup that dim? I just couldn't do it - Im currently running it at around 60 brightness 55 contrast. This gives me the normal bright, vivid IPS display Im used to, but does make the backlight bleed more apparent.


Most of us game in low light rooms. 60 brightness is blinding in my room.


----------



## thendawg

My desk (L shaped) is backlit with led strips, so I do have a decent bit of ambient lighting, but its still rather dark. Even with the led lighting turned off, when the room is completely dark, setting the brightness that low still looks absurdly low to me. Im just curious if the earlier monitors possibly used a different curve for the brightness or people were using a different setting to offset it. Or maybe Im just used to bright monitors?


----------



## Rikuo

Anyone having issues with win10 355.60 & G-sync?

Cant seem to get it working with the newest drivers, open a game & it runs like 200fps

Hmm, I guess it's a league of legends specific bug with the newer drivers, Few people are reporting that g-sync isnt working properly.

Whats weird is, in the load screen @ 20~fps you can DEFINATELY tell that g-sync is in fact on.. But it doesnt cap the fps at all


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Anyone having issues with win10 355.60 & G-sync?
> 
> Cant seem to get it working with the newest drivers, open a game & it runs like 200fps
> 
> Hmm, I guess it's a league of legends specific bug with the newer drivers, Few people are reporting that g-sync isnt working properly.
> 
> Whats weird is, in the load screen @ 20~fps you can DEFINATELY tell that g-sync is in fact on.. But it doesnt cap the fps at all


No such problems for me in any of the games I've tested, which so far includes Metro 2033 Redux, Dishonored, and The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Most of us game in low light rooms. 60 brightness is blinding in my room.


Game? Who has time for that with P'n&M'n about IPS bleed and cards not hitting 1600mhz at 1.275v.









SS


----------



## michalpuk

Hello, i to buy this monitor and looks like luck was not on my side, brightness on photo is 25 and its prity much like it really look, that dust is right in the center of screen, screen have also 1 dead pixel but that doesnt bother me.
Its manufacture date is june what do you think?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No such problems for me in any of the games I've tested, which so far includes Metro 2033 Redux, Dishonored, and The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.


Yea, I opened a few games after i originally posted that & they all work just fine.

But League of Legends doesnt cap the framerate with g-sync on, for some strange reason.

Worked fine on the previous driver


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Yea, I opened a few games after i originally posted that & they all work just fine.
> 
> But League of Legends doesnt cap the framerate with g-sync on, for some strange reason.
> 
> Worked fine on the previous driver


League works fine with cap rate and all. It wasn't in the beginning but after a restart its been perfect. Alt Tabbing got a lot faster too.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michalpuk*
> 
> Hello, i to buy this monitor and looks like luck was not on my side, brightness on photo is 25 and its prity much like it really look, that dust is right in the center of screen, screen have also 1 dead pixel but that doesnt bother me.
> Its manufacture date is june what do you think?


It looks pretty good. The dust should burn up from what I read. That backlight bleed does not seem bad from what I've seen. Should see the one I got. Looks like pac-man is eating my monitor from one side.

*Maybe just compared to mine it looks good. The question is, do you see it in games and during normal use?

Wow, what's up with all the red lines and stuff?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michalpuk*
> 
> what do you think?


That looks like mine.









SS


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michalpuk*
> 
> Hello, i to buy this monitor and looks like luck was not on my side, brightness on photo is 25 and its prity much like it really look, that dust is right in the center of screen, screen have also 1 dead pixel but that doesnt bother me.
> Its manufacture date is june what do you think?


Not sure what the red line is, but the dust would make me RMA, the glow is not bad at all.


----------



## michalpuk

My bad, don't mind that bar, its only refresh rate bar in monitor setting, yeah that dust is annoying. Was waiting for the never better quality control version for higher chance of good one damn.

I don't se that much diference in Gsync, but that's maybe because I was always playing with vsync off and didn't mind tearing much, but I see big difference in ulmb and sharpness, going form 1920*1200 24" IPS.


----------



## thendawg

So I played with adjusting the panel more tonight and a brightness setting of around 40 was actually MUCH better - the panel just looks much better all around at that setting, but it keeps the brightness high enough to keep me happy. Its still bright enough during the day and perfect at night (when I do most my gaming anyways). Glow is very minimal at this point. So one other question, do any of you guys have windows (desktop) set to run at anything higher than 60hz? Since Im using vsync Ive just left windows at 60hz, then in game it adjusts dynamically (gsync) - I had a couple games I had to set to 144hz, but most dont cap refresh rate/fps by default.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thendawg*
> 
> I received my XB270HU yesterday. Purchased a refurb on eBay via Acer's direct store - ended up getting it around $550 shipped. The image quality itself is amazing - luckily I got one with 0 dead pixels or debris in the panel. As it is an Acer refurb - Im assuming it prob went through a pretty extensive QA, so it might actually be better buying refurb. As for the IPS Glow/Backlight bleed... I really dont know if mine is normal or not. I dont notice it except on basically full black screens. The monitor still looks great, but it is a bit of an annoyance if Im looking at it from the right distance. The glow seems to be very dependent on the angle as if I look at the glowing area straight on, its not visible. This seems to be a pretty typical IPS glow, so Im really thinking this is probably as good as it gets. I really shouldnt complain - mine doesnt look nearly as bad as the ones posted here, its just more of an annoyance I thought I wouldnt have to deal with on such an expensive panel, but maybe its just a limitation of the current technology. All I can say is all the amazing features more than make up for it - I still feel it was well worth the money and def wouldnt go back to a non-gsync or non-IPS monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all its an amazing monitor.
> 
> One last thing for you guys... I did notice the glow all but went away when setting the brightness down into the low 20's as recommended by other people (in fact I tried the exact settings recommended on the first page) - but damn, how do you guys use a monitor setup that dim? I just couldn't do it - Im currently running it at around 60 brightness 55 contrast. This gives me the normal bright, vivid IPS display Im used to, but does make the backlight bleed more apparent.


Its a matter of getting used to.
It may take a day of using it at 20-30.

60 is extreme. Even in a lit room I find 30 enough.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michalpuk*
> 
> Hello, i to buy this monitor and looks like luck was not on my side, brightness on photo is 25 and its prity much like it really look, that dust is right in the center of screen, screen have also 1 dead pixel but that doesnt bother me.
> Its manufacture date is june what do you think?


Pic is from January, so..? How can it be a June build.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Pic is from January, so..? How can it be a June build.


Incorrect date setting on the camera, most likely.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Not sure what the red line is, but the dust would make me RMA, the glow is not bad at all.


The red line is the G-Sync fps indicator.







You can activate/de-activate it in the monitor menu.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> You're also a complete stranger. The only difference between you and her is that I never gave you my word. You're more than welcome to call and find out the combination for yourself as well. It involves pressing individual keys in a 7 key sequence. You're not getting the combo from me, though. I thought it'd be nice for you guys to know that 1. There is a valid combination, 2. The OD settings aren't as useful as you think (though it does go up 255, hello coronas). I haven't tested it as I wasn't trying to get the combo for OD settings, anyway, and 3. Acer will give you the codes if you ask the right questions and have a valid reason. For me, it was to access the color settings in the default color profiles.


This site has a policy against personal attacks. But imagine every possible bad thing someone could say to you or think about you. And know that your "I know something you don't and I'm going to show off about it and pretend it's no big deal any even though I say anyone can get it by calling in, I'm going to be more loyal to tech support for a company that shouldn't have blocked access to the service menu anyway, and has had atrocious quality control, and secretly enabled 120hz ULMB on newer builds without providing an upgrade path for previous buyers, than to a community of generally like-minded tech enthusiasts who are always looking to help each other advance" is not going to get you many friends here.

I don't even care for the service menu code. But your attitude on the matter sucks. And that's probably as far as this site will let me go in calling you out.

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## karkee

Mine is quite perfect, no dead pixels no dust and only some IPS glow in the lower right corner.

Though only one thing bothers me I am coming from a Qnix2710 and my Whites there was more "white" , now on the acer it has this yellowish/grey white. Dont really know how to fix it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Mine is quite perfect, no dead pixels no dust and only some IPS glow in the lower right corner.
> 
> Though only one thing bothers me I am coming from a Qnix2710 and my Whites there was more "white" , now on the acer it has this yellowish/grey white. Dont really know how to fix it.


Did you try the recommended OSD settings from TFTCentral, and configure from there? Although the best way to fix it of course is to use hardware calibration.


----------



## karkee

Yes I used the OSD settings from TFTCentral, did not use the ICC profile yet though. But its quite crazy how yellow my Whites are pfff now I had a perfect one and now this!

See the difference, my qnix on right and left the acer :S


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I used the OSD settings from TFTCentral, did not use the ICC profile yet though. But its quite crazy how yellow my Whites are pfff now I had a perfect one and now this!
> 
> See the difference, my qnix on right and left the acer :S


I couldnt live with that.


----------



## karkee

I don't know if its bad or not but look at difference. Maybi I am just used to the Qnix? I don't know what one is actually accurate but I have a big feeling comparing the 2 that my Whites are so damn weird.

Acer:



Qnix:



Together better picture:


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I don't know if its bad or not but look at difference. Maybi I am just used to the Qnix? I don't know what one is actually accurate but I have a big feeling comparing the 2 that my Whites are so damn weird.
> 
> Acer:
> 
> 
> 
> Qnix:
> 
> 
> 
> Together better picture:


is your Acer monitor set to Warm or something? Think it adds a bit if yellow tone. I used "user" or whatever and tweaked it, i got pretty standard whites.

Your Qnix is reddish.


----------



## karkee

Hmmm yea maybi I am so use to this stupid Qnix that I don't know good white anymore. I took some different pictures as the first one I don't know they are not quite what I see not THAT yellow atleast but still... I can't decide if its normal or not. I also changed to user now with normal settings.

To me it still looks quite yellow no?

Funny part is when using 120 hz ULMB my Whites are not yellow anymore ... putting ULMB off gives this yellow tint

First is the acer



Than next to qnix


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Hmmm yea maybi I am so use to this stupid Qnix that I don't know good white anymore. I took some different pictures as the first one I don't know they are not quite what I see not THAT yellow atleast but still... I can't decide if its normal or not. I also changed to user now with normal settings.
> 
> To me it still looks quite yellow no?
> 
> First is the acer
> 
> 
> 
> Than next to qnix


Well, Qnix is reddish.
Acer is yellowish.

Which one do you prefer?

Id take a hint of yellow over red anyway. Easier on the eyes when reading etc.*

And what brightness is it?
Do you use Photoshop alot or some other app?


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Hmmm yea maybi I am so use to this stupid Qnix that I don't know good white anymore. I took some different pictures as the first one I don't know they are not quite what I see not THAT yellow atleast but still... I can't decide if its normal or not. I also changed to user now with normal settings.
> 
> To me it still looks quite yellow no?
> 
> Funny part is when using 120 hz ULMB my Whites are not yellow anymore ... putting ULMB off gives this yellow tint
> 
> First is the acer
> 
> 
> 
> Than next to qnix


Well to me, based on the pictures which may not be 100% accurate, it reminds me of the one I first got and returned because all 4 corners/edges had awful yellowing of whites and grays. This replacement has a little discoloration on the bottom, but nothing I can't get used to, something tells me I won't get a better one in terms of that.

Is the yellow more noticeable on different parts of the monitor? Example: if you drag a white/gray image/window around the monitor, are there places on the monitor on which it's "more" white? That, to me, would indicate a defect. Otherwise it's probably just calibration.

Interesting point about ULMB btw - am about to try that!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Well to me, based on the pictures which may not be 100% accurate, it reminds me of the one I first got and returned because all 4 corners/edges had awful yellowing of whites and grays. This replacement has a little discoloration on the bottom, but nothing I can't get used to, something tells me I won't get a better one in terms of that.
> 
> Is the yellow more noticeable on different parts of the monitor? Example: if you drag a white/gray image/window around the monitor, are there places on the monitor on which it's "more" white? That, to me, would indicate a defect. Otherwise it's probably just calibration.
> 
> Interesting point about ULMB btw - am about to try that!


Couldnt it also just be uniformity? Dimmer in some areas could appear more yellow/gray than other brighter areas.

On his -almost headon- picture it looks quite white in the center.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Not sure what the red line is, but the dust would make me RMA, the glow is not bad at all.


It's the Frame Rate monitor - it can be turned off.

SS


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Couldnt it also just be uniformity? Dimmer in some areas could appear more yellow/gray than other brighter areas.
> 
> On his -almost headon- picture it looks quite white in the center.


It could be just bad uniformity, yeah. I really wish I knew exactly what it is, because I have absolutely zero IPS glow or BLB on a black screen at ~30 brightness and still have a bit of it. It's the best screen I've ever seen in terms of that!

On a positive note, now I've actually been able to sit down and play games with it, it's hands down the best screen in the world to play games on till 4k at this framerate is doable. Just so crazy awesome, and you can't notice a dead pixel or "yellowing" while you're playing. Such a damn nice screen to actually game on.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> It could be just bad uniformity, yeah. I really wish I knew exactly what it is, because I have absolutely zero IPS glow or BLB on a black screen at ~30 brightness and still have a bit of it. It's the best screen I've ever seen in terms of that!
> 
> On a positive note, now I've actually been able to sit down and play games with it, it's hands down the best screen in the world to play games on till 4k at this framerate is doable. Just so crazy awesome, and you can't notice a dead pixel or "yellowing" while you're playing. Such a damn nice screen to actually game on.


Yeah, for a while I thought I was the only one who gamed on it. Seems like everyone else is just talking about issues lol. It's so fast and looks so good, and I can't live without G-SYNC anymore.

So I've now tried two action games with ULMB instead of G-SYNC (S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha and Dishonored). While ULMB certainly works as advertised, I think games look less natural with it. Our real eyes see with motion blur after all. Both of these games have their own motion blur implementation which looks realistic to me, especially at high frame rates.


----------



## karkee

Nope its all same with over all the screen, tested it with dragging a window.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well, Qnix is reddish.
> Acer is yellowish.
> 
> Which one do you prefer?
> 
> Id take a hint of yellow over red anyway. Easier on the eyes when reading etc.*
> 
> And what brightness is it?
> Do you use Photoshop alot or some other app?


Its 26brightness, yes I do quite alot of photoshop. The redish tint never really bothered me that much but this is like some darkish yellow tint all over the screen its weird. Its like trying to look trough a dusty monitor. The weirdest part is when putting ULMB on its somewhat gone and the yellow tintish thing dissapears over the entire screen!


----------



## karkee

**** it its bad as hell, its going back. its like looking trough a dirty window! Even if I calibrate it.. don't know if I will ask for another one or a refund will see...


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, for a while I thought I was the only one who gamed on it. Seems like everyone else is just talking about issues lol. It's so fast and looks so good, and I can't live without G-SYNC anymore.
> 
> So I've now tried two action games with ULMB instead of G-SYNC (S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha and Dishonored). While ULMB certainly works as advertised, I think games look less natural with it. Our real eyes see with motion blur after all. Both of these games have their own motion blur implementation which looks realistic to me, especially at high frame rates.


It's gorgeous. Truly amazing. And you're absolutely right, after using this screen I don't think I can be happy playing a PC game without G-SYNC or a refresh rate above 60FPS. I played just maybe an hour of GW2 on the first one, and in between this one getting here played some GW2 on my K272HUL. Felt awful. Can't go back to 1080p either, 1440p is stunning, all kinds of details look so much sharper. I haven't tried ULMB in games yet, though. They packed some really amazing technology behind the panel.. I just wish the panel itself was that perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Nope its all same with over all the screen, tested it with dragging a window.


Well guess it's just calibration then. I put on ULMB for the desktop and I like it a bit more vs it off, actually. Looks like a cooler color temp, but not too cool. So if you like that leave it on and call it a day I guess.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> It's gorgeous. Truly amazing. And you're absolutely right, after using this screen I don't think I can be happy playing a PC game without G-SYNC or a refresh rate above 60FPS. I played just maybe an hour of GW2 on the first one, and in between this one getting here played some GW2 on my K272HUL. Felt awful. Can't go back to 1080p either, 1440p is stunning, all kinds of details look so much sharper. I haven't tried ULMB in games yet, though. They packed some really amazing technology behind the panel.. I just wish the panel itself was that perfect.


Yeah there's still plenty of room for advancement with IPS panels. You'd think backlight bleed would be easy to avoid just by high quality standards. Give me an RGB LED backlight, greatly reduced IPS glow, and proper QC with the size/resolution/features/performance of this monitor (or a higher res/bigger one). I'd pay big money for that. But for now this will suffice. My XB270HU has no real problems, just an improperly placed power button that makes the power LED shine too brightly.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Its 26brightness, yes I do quite alot of photoshop. The redish tint never really bothered me that much but this is like some darkish yellow tint all over the screen its weird. Its like trying to look trough a dusty monitor. The weirdest part is when putting ULMB on its somewhat gone and the yellow tintish thing dissapears over the entire screen!


ULMB lowers brightness, and if its somewhat gone then it could be some setting in the OSD or something else. You have to tinker or RMA/Replace it.


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah there's still plenty of room for advancement with IPS panels. You'd think backlight bleed would be easy to avoid just by high quality standards. Give me an RGB LED backlight, greatly reduced IPS glow, and proper QC with the size/resolution/features/performance of this monitor (or a higher res/bigger one). I'd pay big money for that. But for now this will suffice. My XB270HU has no real problems, just an improperly placed power button that makes the power LED shine too brightly.


Let's not stop at RGB LED - The dream is a ~31" 4k OLED with 144hz adaptive refresh. Damn, my wallet hurts just thinking about it. The nicest (in terms of vibrancy/color accuracy) display I've used is in my Samsung S6, a 1440p OLED. Translate that into a PC monitor.. and wow that would be killer. Just would need to be careful about burn in.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Let's not stop at RGB LED - The dream is a ~31" 4k OLED with 144hz adaptive refresh. Damn, my wallet hurts just thinking about it. The nicest (in terms of vibrancy/color accuracy) display I've used is in my Samsung S6, a 1440p OLED. Translate that into a PC monitor.. and wow that would be killer. Just would need to be careful about burn in.


does oled not have real poor response or input lag?

Gonna take a decade or more before we get proper Oled @ 144hz with 1440p or ultrawide at affordable pricing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> does oled not have real poor response or input lag?
> 
> Gonna take a decade or more before we get proper Oled @ 144hz with 1440p or ultrawide at affordable pricing.


I don't see 2560 x 1440 144 Hz OLED happening. By the time that technology advances enough, most enthusiast PC gamers will be gaming at 4k or 5k.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Just for fun I used Afterburner to set the fps limit to 60, then I played GTA V.
It was horrible, after a couple of minutes I set the fps limit back to 0 (no limit only G-SYNC) and the smoothness came back immediately.
It's official, I now HATE playing at max 60fps


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Just for fun I used Afterburner to set the fps limit to 60, then I played GTA V.
> It was horrible, after a couple of minutes I set the fps limit back to 0 (no limit only G-SYNC) and the smoothness came back immediately.
> It's official, I now HATE playing at max 60fps




...

Something else I've found which might seem weird ...

I've been playing the new Shadow Warrior FPS shooter a lot lately (EPIC GAME!) ... and my dual 980's push it at 150 to 200FPS all the time at 1440p ... it's a ridiculously easy game to drive ...

I've found that using a FPS limit of 144fps or even 120fps (via RivaTuner) yields an even more consistently smooth experience than when letting the FPS fluctuate all over the place. The latter isn't bad at all but for some reason, limiting FPS to 120fps or 144fps seems to improve on the "consistency" of the smoothness. Oddly, I even think limiting to 120fps feels more smooth than at 144fps ... in both cases, G sync is obviously working just fine but 120 just plays better for me ...


----------



## Kold

Hi everyone. I just got my second monitor from Newegg (replacement) and it is a June dated model. After plugging it up, I noticed significantly less BLB almost to the point of none and I'm quite sensitive to it. I will say the bottom right corner as a tad, but I think that's due to the power LED. I noticed a couple issues I want to ask about, though...

When I set the monitor to 85Hz, 100Hz or 120Hz (as opposed to 59Hz, 60Hz or 144Hz) the brightness gets much dimmer. Do I have a defective monitor?

There is a small.. spot? on the monitor that isn't as annoying as a cluster or dead pixels or anything, but it is really odd. What is it?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Hi everyone. I just got my second monitor from Newegg (replacement) and it is a June dated model. After plugging it up, I noticed significantly less BLB almost to the point of none and I'm quite sensitive to it. I will say the bottom right corner as a tad, but I think that's due to the power LED. I noticed a couple issues I want to ask about, though...
> 
> When I set the monitor to 85Hz, 100Hz or 120Hz (as opposed to 59Hz, 60Hz or 144Hz) the brightness gets much dimmer. Do I have a defective monitor?
> 
> There is a small.. spot? on the monitor that isn't as annoying as a cluster or dead pixels or anything, but it is really odd. What is it?


No idea what that spot is could be dust/dirt. As for the monitor getting dimmer you're probably using ULMB which does dim the monitor a bit, unless you're sure that's not it in which case your monitor may be defective like you say.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well, this might explain that horrible backlight bleed...
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is bowed. It's hard to get a good picture of since holding the level and taking a picture is kind of challenging at this angle, but, it gets the point.


Nah, you just got the worlds first vertically curved monitors, they're all the rage! You should be thanking Acer for the extra feature! You owe them like $200 more.

Seriously though, people need to stop treating this monitor like it's an overclocked CPU that just needs a few tweaks and delid to get running right. I feel like this monitor should be taken completely off the market.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> When I set the monitor to 85Hz, 100Hz or 120Hz (as opposed to 59Hz, 60Hz or 144Hz) the brightness gets much dimmer. Do I have a defective monitor?


By default, the monitor is set to use ULMB mode whenever you switch to 120hz or lower ... this will cut your brightness by about 50%.

To test this ... go into the top level monitor menu by pressing the left most button once ... then, press the ULMB button (4th button from left) and check to see if ULMB is set to "on" or "off." If it's on, then turn it off and then test your lower refresh rates again. If the monitor is still dimming, even with ULMB mode switched off, then you most likely have a problem.

Best of luck...


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Hi everyone. I just got my second monitor from Newegg (replacement) and it is a June dated model. After plugging it up, I noticed significantly less BLB almost to the point of none and I'm quite sensitive to it. I will say the bottom right corner as a tad, but I think that's due to the power LED. I noticed a couple issues I want to ask about, though...
> 
> When I set the monitor to 85Hz, 100Hz or 120Hz (as opposed to 59Hz, 60Hz or 144Hz) the brightness gets much dimmer. Do I have a defective monitor?
> 
> There is a small.. spot? on the monitor that isn't as annoying as a cluster or dead pixels or anything, but it is really odd. What is it?


Where on the screen is it exactly?
You could clean it yourself, if the location is 'easy'... looks like a dust speck to me.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> This site has a policy against personal attacks. But imagine every possible bad thing someone could say to you or think about you. And know that your "I know something you don't and I'm going to show off about it and pretend it's no big deal any even though I say anyone can get it by calling in, I'm going to be more loyal to tech support for a company that shouldn't have blocked access to the service menu anyway, and has had atrocious quality control, and secretly enabled 120hz ULMB on newer builds without providing an upgrade path for previous buyers, than to a community of generally like-minded tech enthusiasts who are always looking to help each other advance" is not going to get you many friends here.
> 
> I don't even care for the service menu code. But your attitude on the matter sucks. And that's probably as far as this site will let me go in calling you out.
> 
> Welcome to OCN.


#1: you quoted a 1.5 MONTH old post just to flame the guy.
#2: he didn't flame anyone and his post was fully and completely reasonable.
#3: I was the one who started the spamming over the overdrive setting. that was because on the Asus VG248QE, the service menu overdrive setting controlled a DIFFERENT overdrive gain than tracefree did. It seems like the "OVERDRIVE (OD) gain setting in the Asus VG248QE service menu controlled the overdrive of the highlights/whites while the Tracefree setting controlled the offsets.
You could enter the service menu and change the Overdrive Gain setting independently of the tracefree value. You could use this to adjust the overdrive in Lightboost mode to remove almost *ALL* RTA artifacts from ghosting (by reducing OD gain from 0F maximum, to 0C (12 decimal) combined with dropping contrast to 0.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> #1: you quoted a 1.5 MONTH old post just to flame the guy.
> #2: he didn't flame anyone and his post was fully and completely reasonable.
> #3: I was the one who started the spamming over the overdrive setting. that was because on the Asus VG248QE, the service menu overdrive setting controlled a DIFFERENT overdrive gain than tracefree did. It seems like the "OVERDRIVE (OD) gain setting in the Asus VG248QE service menu controlled the overdrive of the highlights/whites while the Tracefree setting controlled the offsets.
> You could enter the service menu and change the Overdrive Gain setting independently of the tracefree value. You could use this to adjust the overdrive in Lightboost mode to remove almost *ALL* RTA artifacts from ghosting (by reducing OD gain from 0F maximum, to 0C (12 decimal) combined with dropping contrast to 0.


I'm disappointed in you. The guy posts this, begging for someone to share with him how to access the service menu:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Just got my XB270HU (May 2015 build date) and it's perfect. No dead pixels, almost zero BLB, a bit in the bottom right, but not bad at all and comparable to my U2515h.
> 
> However, I how in the hell do I access the damn "Factory Menu" or "Service Menu." I accessed it on accident and now I can't access it again. I searched this whole thread, but it seemed like everyone accessed it at one point and now they can't.
> 
> What's the secret combo??!


And then when he gets the code, he responds to another person who seeked the same information in the exact same manner as him with this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Thanks! I thought that information would be useful for you guys, but maybe I should have just let you all continue to squander. Cheers!
> 
> There are people that go find answers and there are people that want information spoon fed no matter what.


Terribly disappointed in anything that may hint at you supporting him or even just tolerating his behavior. He's not a team player, and he doesn't belong on OCN. But don't worry. He already took off a month ago, shortly after joining to post that crap and to get help from everyone regarding other parts of his build. We call these people leeches. Always sucking. Never giving.


----------



## HyperMatrix

double post


----------



## rick19011

When playing league of legends at 144hz refresh rate and frame cap set to 144 I do get tearing but don't at 120 frame cap, is that normal? What's best to do when playing high fps games?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rick19011*
> 
> When playing league of legends at 144hz refresh rate and frame cap set to 144 I do get tearing but don't at 120 frame cap, is that normal? What's best to do when playing high fps games?


Tearing is not normal if using G-SYNC. Either you aren't using it or it just isn't working.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rick19011*
> 
> When playing league of legends at 144hz refresh rate and frame cap set to 144 I do get tearing but don't at 120 frame cap, is that normal? What's best to do when playing high fps games?


Lets take the reason first, what you are experiencing is probably you going over 144fps which turns off gsync, then the behavior depends on vsync on or off.

I know that in CS:GO if you play with gsync and 144hz you need to cap your fps at around 138-140, because your fps will spike over 144fps which will cause input lag.

Might be the same you are experiencing, with the 120 cap you never go above 144fps, while with the 144 cap you go over and experience gsync turning off.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Lets take the reason first, what you are experiencing is probably you going over 144fps which turns off gsync, then the behavior depends on vsync on or off.
> 
> I know that in CS:GO if you play with gsync and 144hz you need to cap your fps at around 138-140, because your fps will spike over 144fps which will cause input lag.
> 
> Might be the same you are experiencing, with the 120 cap you never go above 144fps, while with the 144 cap you go over and experience gsync turning off.


Must be an individual game thing. G-SYNC is supposed to cap FPS to 144 on this monitor, and I've never had it go above that.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Must be an individual game thing. G-SYNC is supposed to cap FPS to 144 on this monitor, and I've never had it go above that.


It depends on your v-sync setting in NVCP. G-sync on + V-sync on will cap you at 144 FPS. G-sync on + V-sync off will let you run uncapped. Uncapped will tear once you go over 144 FPS.

Edit: I meant uncapped + g-sync on + v-sync OFF will tear when you go over 144 FPS.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you just got the worlds first vertically curved monitors, they're all the rage! You should be thanking Acer for the extra feature! You owe them like $200 more.
> 
> Seriously though, people need to stop treating this monitor like it's an overclocked CPU that just needs a few tweaks and delid to get running right. I feel like this monitor should be taken completely off the market.


Im starting to feel this way too. Just had my second come in. June build. 6 dead pixels, 4 of which are in a cluster right in the middle. Less bleed than my previous though, but it did have a dust streak about 1/2 an inch in the top corner. I think im done with this monitor now, im pretty pissed off. Just ordered a refurb PB278Q for 260$ to tide me over until the new asus PG27AQ 144hz IPS gsync comes out. Hopefully this wont come with issues, and the new ASUS will have better QC (although im doubtful).


----------



## AlucardCS

My acer predator arrived today in this condition







:





Any ideas? Seems like a bad cable connection inside the monitor, but i obviously won't open it.
Only option is to RMA i guess?


----------



## Net1Raven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlucardCS*
> 
> My acer predator arrived today in this condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Seems like a bad cable connection inside the monitor, but i obviously won't open it.
> Only option is to RMA i guess?


You got the "Two face" version of this monitor. Are you a batman fan btw?


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlucardCS*
> 
> My acer predator arrived today in this condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Seems like a bad cable connection inside the monitor, but i obviously won't open it.
> Only option is to RMA i guess?


The new politically correct version, half black, half white!. Its the future!

It could be a number of things, bad inverter, out of tolerance, loose connection. Unplug the whole thing (data, power etc) and leave it for 10 mins. Then try again. If that doesnt work, unplug again and try gently shaking it, and holding it in all orientations (upside down, screen down etc) to see if its a loose fitting.

Even if any of this works, you should probably send it back. The issue is, if its a loose fitting and it somehow fixes during transit, some stores will deny a return and charge to ship it back, even if you have evidence, claiming its your graphics card not the monitor. Id also try swapping the cable too.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> The new politically correct version, half black, half white!. Its the future!


This made me lol at work.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This made me lol at work.


But its not PC..

Missing asians and stuff!


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But its not PC..
> 
> Missing asians and stuff!


Its made by Acer, that has the asians covered. Cant include everybody, its not the 270MeltingPot edition!


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Must be an individual game thing. G-SYNC is supposed to cap FPS to 144 on this monitor, and I've never had it go above that.


Depends on if you have vsync on or off. Even with vsync on in cs:go it will spike over or you will get input lag when hitting 144fps or more.

My monitor is getting repaired atm, but when I had it - I was running with vsync on, gsync on and a fps cap of 138 in cs:go just to be sure.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Depends on if you have vsync on or off. Even with vsync on in cs:go it will spike over or you will get input lag when hitting 144fps or more.
> 
> My monitor is getting repaired atm, but when I had it - I was running with vsync on, gsync on and a fps cap of 138 in cs:go just to be sure.


Yeah I always use an in-game FPS limiter whenever it's available. I tend to set it to 139 FPS.


----------



## hamzta09

Why would you run vsync with gsync?

Isnt the whole point of Gsync to run it without it yet get the benefit (no tearing) of vsync?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would you run vsync with gsync?
> 
> Isnt the whole point of Gsync to run it without it yet get the benefit (no tearing) of vsync?


It's kind of weird how it works. When enabling G-SYNC, it sets V-Sync to "Force On" in the global driver profile, but it's really G-SYNC that's being forced on and V-Sync On just means G-SYNC with FPS capped to your max refresh rate apparently.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you just got the worlds first vertically curved monitors, they're all the rage! You should be thanking Acer for the extra feature! You owe them like $200 more.
> 
> Seriously though, people need to stop treating this monitor like it's an overclocked CPU that just needs a few tweaks and delid to get running right. I feel like this monitor should be taken completely off the market.


Crap, and I already sent it back in. I guess it was just too innovative for me.









Yea, it's disappointing. Will try again. If no luck this time I might wait for Asus offering. Though, going back to my 1080p 24" 144Hz TN has been painful.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, it's disappointing. Will try again. If no luck this time I might wait for Asus offering. Though, going back to my 1080p 24" 144Hz TN has been painful.


Really only took me a day to adjust to my 24" 144hz TN again after having the Acer for a few days.


----------



## basedbrah

Just recently bought one from amazon, perfect screen with very minimal blb on the bottom right (June 2015 manufacture date). Very satisfied to say the least! But anyways, I am running into some weird issues, with Gsync on and vsync off GTA V has crazy fps drop in the menu (fluctuates from 180 fps down to as low as 0) making it impossible to navigate through the menu, but when I turn on vsync it goes away. Anyone else experience this? Other than that the game runs amazingly.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basedbrah*
> 
> Just recently bought one from amazon, perfect screen with very minimal blb on the bottom right (June 2015 manufacture date). Very satisfied to say the least! But anyways, I am running into some weird issues, with Gsync on and vsync off GTA V has crazy fps drop in the menu (fluctuates from 180 fps down to as low as 0) making it impossible to navigate through the menu, but when I turn on vsync it goes away. Anyone else experience this? Other than that the game runs amazingly.


Its a bug thats been there since day 1 and i dont think rockstar is planning to fix it, i just learned to live with it.


----------



## boredgunner

I've now noticed two dead pixels on mine. I think they're new, since I scoured it on day 1 for dead pixels due to the horror stories. Thankfully they're in the top right corner and I can only notice them if I lean forward and focus on that area, on a light colored screen. I'll keep it since I fear the chance of getting something worse.


----------



## l166

I can get this monitor with 6 dead pixels for 421 euro and 23 months of warranty. Is it posible to let acer refurbish this one and place a new screen on it







?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> I can get this monitor with 6 dead pixels for 421 euro and 23 months of warranty. Is it posible to let acer refurbish this one and place a new screen on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


If that were possible I think the shop would have asked Acer. At least I think that's the most sensible thing to do. Maybe Acer said no.

By the way where can you get it THAT cheap? (even with 6 dead pixels lol...)


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've now noticed two dead pixels on mine. I think they're new, since I scoured it on day 1 for dead pixels due to the horror stories. Thankfully they're in the top right corner and I can only notice them if I lean forward and focus on that area, on a light colored screen. I'll keep it since I fear the chance of getting something worse.


And here I was thinking more than a handful of people had perfect monitors! Haha.. I know every piece of tech has problems, but it seems like nearly every person with one of these monitors has a defect, or has a defect that isn't noticeable, but it's there. What is the deal here? Simply difficult to manufacture due to it being the first kind of IPS with 144hz? AU Optronics being lazy? I feel like we deserve some answers from acer here.

TBH, glad I didn't exchange it immediately again. The more I use this monitor for desktop use, just using mturk, browsing the web, the more I can't compromise on it. The yellowing of whites, grays, blues - practically any webpage really - is super distracting. Too bad it's so noticeable on the desktop and not at all during gaming. I feel that way about a lot of the QC issues, and maybe Acer/AU knows about all these issues and just expects anyone who buys it to use it for literally nothing other than gaming, which would make these flaws a lot more acceptable. That doesn't really work for most people who would buy something like this, though.. I think.. I hope. Otherwise we're going to be treated to a repeat of this with the ASUS and onwards.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've now noticed two dead pixels on mine. I think they're new, since I scoured it on day 1 for dead pixels due to the horror stories. Thankfully they're in the top right corner and I can only notice them if I lean forward and focus on that area, on a light colored screen. I'll keep it since I fear the chance of getting something worse.


Just keep a eye out and make sure it isn't something that gets worse over time. Personally the idea of dead pixels doesn't bother me much as long as they aren't in the middle of the screen.

The monitor I had green pixels on a all black screen around the edges. At first I didn't notice it. After looking close it had hundreds of them. Not sure what it's considered. Looking at my BenQ here I can't find a single stuck or dead pixel.


----------



## basedbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Its a bug thats been there since day 1 and i dont think rockstar is planning to fix it, i just learned to live with it.


Hmm I guess I'll live with it as well, can't complain since the game itself runs buttery smooth lol. Now that it's finally Friday I can test some more games


----------



## Ade5

Just got my copy of this monitor this week. No dead pixels. Some backlightbleed, especially in the top right corner. Not enough to warrant a RMA.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade5*
> 
> Just got my copy of this monitor this week. No dead pixels. Some backlightbleed, especially in the top right corner. Not enough to warrant a RMA.


Backlight bleed may lessen over time. Mine did; it was fairly typical at first except on one small spot on the right side of the screen where it bled more than usual. It has since vanished and now the backlight bleed is almost none (visible to my eyes).


----------



## Kold

I figured out my issue and yes ULMB was enabled at certain refresh rates.

Unfortunately, I am already contemplating returning the second try. There is a really brown washed out BLB I've never seen before and it's quite annoying. Is there any chance of fixing this?

The monitor is at 35 brightness in the shot below.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I figured out my issue and yes ULMB was enabled at certain refresh rates.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am already contemplating returning the second try. There is a really brown washed out BLB I've never seen before and it's quite annoying. Is there any chance of fixing this?
> 
> The monitor is at 35 brightness in the shot below.


I think that's IPS glow and I think it's there to stay.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think that's IPS glow and I think it's there to stay.


If it disappears if he moves to the right, then its IPS Glow. Otherwise its BLB.


----------



## Ade5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think that's IPS glow and I think it's there to stay.


Backlightbleed and IPS glow.. Same thing?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade5*
> 
> Backlightbleed and IPS glow.. Same thing?


No.


----------



## Ade5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No.


Ok, then its propably IPS glow i have on my monitor..


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I figured out my issue and yes ULMB was enabled at certain refresh rates.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am already contemplating returning the second try. There is a really brown washed out BLB I've never seen before and it's quite annoying. Is there any chance of fixing this?
> 
> The monitor is at 35 brightness in the shot below.


To be honest with you, thats probably the best monitor picture ive seen this thread. You arent going to get much better than this, all IPS monitors glow like this.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> To be honest with you, thats probably the best monitor picture ive seen this thread. You arent going to get much better than this, all IPS monitors glow like this.


Agreed and 35 brightness is actually quite a bit. I can only imagine how it would look at 25 which is what I use. I'd definitely keep it. My IPS glow is white instead of brown and can be visible in more than just one corner.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> To be honest with you, thats probably the best monitor picture ive seen this thread. You arent going to get much better than this, all IPS monitors glow like this.


Eh, not necessarily. IPS glow shouldn't necessarily have a distinct yellow tinge to it. Mine at least doesn't have it. If that's only something that shows up in pictures though, I wouldn't consider it bothersome.


----------



## agentsi

I have one with zero back light bleed, and minor IPS glow... But the ******* thing won't go above 85hz.... I wonder if I should send it back or just resell it.


----------



## addicTix

I noticed a cirlce on black backgrounds...
Here a pic: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZT1p1M3FQTklOYUU/view?usp=sharing

Is that normal ?

If you sit right in front of the monitor, its barely noticeable.
But if you look from the side, like on the pic, you can see it clearly


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsi*
> 
> I have one with zero back light bleed, and minor IPS glow... But the ******* thing won't go above 85hz.... I wonder if I should send it back or just resell it.


Send it back obviously









You're using the cable it came with?


----------



## agentsi

I bought 2 other cables. A "Cable Matters" cable off Amazon, then when that didn't work I bought an Accell from the approved vendors list from displayport.org 's website. Neither cable will allow me to run over 85hz on any resolution. It's so hard to send it back though, I've went through 5 of these, and every single one had severe back light bleed and ips glow. This one literally has ZERO back light bleed.. It's killing me...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsi*
> 
> I bought 2 other cables. A "Cable Matters" cable off Amazon, then when that didn't work I bought an Accell from the approved vendors list from displayport.org 's website. Neither cable will allow me to run over 85hz on any resolution. It's so hard to send it back though, I've went through 5 of these, and every single one had severe back light bleed and ips glow. This one literally has ZERO back light bleed.. It's killing me...


Have tried reinstalling drivers? Maybe something went wonky? Also, on PC and not TV right? Though I think TV only goes up to 60Hz, worth making sure. Also, do you have any other monitors hooked up or a receiver over HDMI? Maybe you accidentally cloned the display or something.


----------



## agentsi

I've done several clean installs of the drivers. I made a post here that shows videos of what happens when I try to raise the refresh rate. Any suggestions I will try, as I really hope it is something simple I'm overlooking, but I've tried just about everything at this point.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsi*
> 
> I've done several clean installs of the drivers. I made a post here that shows videos of what happens when I try to raise the refresh rate. Any suggestions I will try, as I really hope it is something simple I'm overlooking, but I've tried just about everything at this point.


Yea, just looked at your picture. Damn. I'd contact acer and see if they had a possible solution. If that doesn't work out, then return it. If it isn't hitting 144Hz then there's something seriously wrong with it that likely will bite you in the butt in the long run.

Sucks, but, got to do what you've got to do.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> To be honest with you, thats probably the best monitor picture ive seen this thread. You arent going to get much better than this, all IPS monitors glow like this.


no no no no no no no no and....no.

IPS glow should only be seen from extreme angles, like 45 degrees. It should not be visible head on. Even if the bleed seems to lessen at different angles, that doesn't make it not backlight bleed, it just means the angle you're viewing it at is projecting less light because LCD's are lattice matrix's with border walls (i.e. the black lines around pixels).

That image may be less worse than others, but it's still completely unacceptable, especially for $800. When a $200 IPS display doesn't have that issue, it's not IPS glow. You people don't even seem to know what IPS glow actually is. IPS glow should be a gradient across the entire side of a panel, on both ends, not just one corner. You ever see those gradient bands in monitor calibration? THAT'S how IPS glow appears. If something is on only one corner, especially at an even centered viewing angle, it's not IPS glow.

You people really gotta stop making bad assessments and giving bad advice. I mean seriously, people like you really need to stop posting entirely. Just because you think you have an opinion, doesn't mean it should be said. If you can't give good accurate information, you're just wasting everyone's time, and potentially being damaging by giving bad information.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> no no no no no no no no and....no.
> 
> IPS glow should only be seen from extreme angles, like 45 degrees. It should not be visible head on. Even if the bleed seems to lessen at different angles, that doesn't make it not backlight bleed, it just means the angle you're viewing it at is projecting less light because LCD's are lattice matrix's with border walls (i.e. the black lines around pixels).
> 
> That image may be less worse than others, but it's still completely unacceptable, especially for $800. When a $200 IPS display doesn't have that issue, it's not IPS glow. You people don't even seem to know what IPS glow actually is. IPS glow should be a gradient across the entire side of a panel, on both ends, not just one corner. You ever see those gradient bands in monitor calibration? THAT'S how IPS glow appears. If something is on only one corner, especially at an even centered viewing angle, it's not IPS glow.
> 
> You people really gotta stop making bad assessments and giving bad advice. I mean seriously, people like you really need to stop posting entirely. Just because you think you have an opinion, doesn't mean it should be said. If you can't give good accurate information, you're just wasting everyone's time, and potentially being damaging by giving bad information.


Yup, I'm sending the second back and saying F it.

It's weird too.. this screen.. when I so much as look at it from any other angle OTHER than head on, the COLOR SHIFT is very very washed out. It almost looks like a plain LCD. I'm quite unhappy. This is BS. I am going to try getting an "overclockable" Korean monitor. My current one is PERFECT except it will not OC above 96Hz and even a slight OC causes temporary screen burn in of my screen when Idle.


----------



## Chargeit

I also decided to not replace this monitor when I get my refund. For the price of $800 I expected to be wow'ed. I wasn't. The Gsync didn't impress me, the colors didn't impress me, and the general PQ didn't impress me. What I liked was the increase in size coming from 24", and the higher res paired with high refresh rate. What I want is a screen that wow's me. I want to look at it and know where I spent the money. I hate to say it, but, this isn't the screen for that. I wish it were because I really don't want to gain res and lose refresh rate, but, it is what it is.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> no no no no no no no no and....no.
> 
> IPS glow should only be seen from extreme angles, like 45 degrees. It should not be visible head on. Even if the bleed seems to lessen at different angles, that doesn't make it not backlight bleed, it just means the angle you're viewing it at is projecting less light because LCD's are lattice matrix's with border walls (i.e. the black lines around pixels).
> 
> That image may be less worse than others, but it's still completely unacceptable, especially for $800. When a $200 IPS display doesn't have that issue, it's not IPS glow. You people don't even seem to know what IPS glow actually is. IPS glow should be a gradient across the entire side of a panel, on both ends, not just one corner. You ever see those gradient bands in monitor calibration? THAT'S how IPS glow appears. If something is on only one corner, especially at an even centered viewing angle, it's not IPS glow.
> 
> You people really gotta stop making bad assessments and giving bad advice. I mean seriously, people like you really need to stop posting entirely. Just because you think you have an opinion, doesn't mean it should be said. If you can't give good accurate information, you're just wasting everyone's time, and potentially being damaging by giving bad information.


All my IPS panels I've experienced have some glow along the corners if you're facing them head on. If you're sitting close to the monitor facing the center of the screen, the edges are the most extreme angle relative to where the person is sitting. The only way this would be prevented is with a curved monitor, or sitting further back to lessen the dramatic angle between the viewer and edges of screen.

Furthermore, you do realize you sound like a conspiracy nut when you are suggesting the professional reviewers praising this monitor are either blind or not getting the same monitors that we are getting. If there was ridiculous light bleed universal to all these monitors, professional reviewers probably would've taken notice by now.

I think it's far more likely you're just sensationalizing how bad the monitors are based on unsatisfied people taking to the thread. Sure there are many bad apples but to suggest it's not worth pursuing this monitor just because you might have to make a return or two is a testament to your impatience. I have to make returns with hardware all the time. It's fairly common. There are tons of people who have bought this monitor and are satisfied with it. I can understand if some people aren't willing to make that sort of gamble, but really many expensive hardware purchases won't be up your alley if you aren't willing to play some sort of lottery. Check out Gigabytes GTX 980Ti. Same scenario as this monitor. This situation (lots of lemons) really isn't uncommon or crazy.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> All my IPS panels I've experienced have some glow along the corners if you're facing them head on. If you're sitting close to the monitor facing the center of the screen, the edges are the most extreme angle relative to where the person is sitting. The only way this would be prevented is with a curved monitor, or sitting further back to lessen the dramatic angle between the viewer and edges of screen.
> 
> Furthermore, you do realize you sound like a conspiracy nut when you are suggesting the professional reviewers praising this monitor are either blind or not getting the same monitors that we are getting. If there was ridiculous light bleed universal to all these monitors, professional reviewers probably would've taken notice by now.
> 
> I think it's far more likely you're just sensationalizing how bad the monitors are based on unsatisfied people taking to the thread. Sure there are many bad apples but to suggest it's not worth pursuing this monitor just because you might have to make a return or two is a testament to your impatience. I have to make returns with hardware all the time. It's fairly common. There are tons of people who have bought this monitor and are satisfied with it. I can understand if some people aren't willing to make that sort of gamble, but really many expensive hardware purchases won't be up your alley if you aren't willing to play some sort of lottery. Check out Gigabytes GTX 980Ti. Same scenario as this monitor. This situation (lots of lemons) really isn't uncommon or crazy.


Honestly, you really don't even deserve a response with all that made up drivel.

1. The picture was head on at a relatively good distance.
2. The issue was in just one corner of the screen.

This is what IPS glow looks like. Notice how it's evenly distributed across the entire screen like a gradient. Now in many screens the color may differ based on the filter used, typically it's a purplish color, and even then typically it's only really noticeable at high brightness, and the lower the brightness the steeper the viewing angle needed to make it visible. Head on, IPS glow should be completely invisible because IPS glow is a bleeding from the side of IPS pixels. It's the reason why IPS has wider viewing angles, heck it's the reason why it's called in plane switching.


3. There is no sensationalizing. It is what it is, and it is simply bad. There are $200 IPS monitors without these visual issues, so for an $800 monitor to have it is inexcusable. You remind me of the people who review it 4/5 stars, but have BLB, dust, smudges, actual bugs trapped in the AG coating, can't go over 85hz, and return it 5 times. Yeah we get it, 1440p and 144hz are great features, but if they're on a lemon you payed $800 for, they don't matter.

To tell a guy that it's acceptable just because it isn't as bad as others, is damaging. Making people think unacceptable defects are actually intended features is wrong.

I would bet money that the XB270HU is probably the most issue ridden monitor in history. And Acers huge losses it's suffering are proving that. At this point they're only selling this monitor to try to make whatever they can back out of this disaster.

4.
Quote:


> Furthermore, you do realize you sound like a conspiracy nut when you are suggesting the professional reviewers praising this monitor are either blind or not getting the same monitors that we are getting


I have absolutely no clue what you're talking about since I never said anything to do with any of this statement. But I will say reviewers are often given hand picked samples. But in fact, I've seen a few reviewers talk about having to get sent out multiple ones before they got one functional enough to review......yeah they like the specs, everyone does.....but again, if they come attached to a lemon, the specs are meaningless. Most reviews give a word of caution about this monitor. Others want to keep companies happy so will give a good review regardless.

Example: Some people reviewed the Fury X unfavorably, and AMD pulled them from their list entirely, meaning they will NEVER get another sample of anything to review. Basically, a lot of popular reviewers are too afraid to honestly review products out of fear they will be blacklisted from getting free stuff. For many, it's their bread and butter, they get tens of thousands of dollars worth of products a year, make tens of thousands of dollars from ad revenue on their review videos.....so a bad review can literally be career suicide, even if it's the truth.


----------



## chewbacca90

Hey guys, I just got my XB270HU a few days ago, and I believe I've already ran into some serious issues.

1. Monitor goes on "color testing" mode (as explained in this thread http://community.acer.com/t5/Gaming-Hardware/XB270HU-loses-settings-after-powered-off/td-p/360346/page/4) after about 15 minutes of idling. It doesn't matter if I've set the monitor to never turn off via Windows settings, it will still do this color flashing after 15 minutes or so. When I move the mouse, monitor settings revert to default with 65 brightness. Also, at times, following the color testing issue, G-Sync mode will be disabled and NOTHING will enable it back. I've found no workaround for this other than reinstalling my graphics driver (980 Ti). This also seems to happen when I turn the monitor off and/or when I reboot my system, albeit only occasionally. It was guaranteed to happen on monitor restart/reboot at first, but I seemingly "fixed" this by unplugging the USB 3.0 hub cable. I haven't had any luck figuring out the factory menu button combination, which according to the Acer community thread I linked will fix this problem.

2. Monitor shows some considerable backlight bleeding, especially around the lower right corner. Pics here:





Would you guys say this is bad enough for an RMA?

Alex


----------



## Garrett1974NL

What brightness level is that?


----------



## addicTix

So... this dust spot really annoys me...
I mean, while gaming its hard to notice, but I know where it is... And my eyes always look after it.
Also, the dead sub pixel is also noticeable sometimes ( because its cyan on white background - pixel's red doesn't work anymore )

How high is the chance ( just a guess ) to get a XB270HU without any dead pixels/dust spots ( June 2015 Model ) ?
And how high is the chance to get one with more dust spots or dead pixels ?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> So... this dust spot really annoys me...
> I mean, while gaming its hard to notice, but I know where it is... And my eyes always look after it.
> Also, the dead sub pixel is also noticeable sometimes ( because its cyan on white background - pixel's red doesn't work anymore )
> 
> How high is the chance ( just a guess ) to get a XB270HU without any dead pixels/dust spots ( June 2015 Model ) ?
> And how high is the chance to get one with more dust spots or dead pixels ?


We simply don't know... I wish we did


----------



## Kold

Honestly, to everyone saying to just accept it with the issues it has, stop. It's an $800 monitor that has way too many cut corners. I tried twice and got one with BLB in all 4 corners and then the second with the bottom right corner all brown tinted and massive color shift at other angles. It's ridiculous. My X-Star is right next to it and the colors don't shift near as much and there is zero BLB. Not even at max brightness. I think Korean monitors are the way to go except for the risky return policy and only being able to hope to OC to 120Hz.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Honestly, to everyone saying to just accept it with the issues it has, stop. It's an $800 monitor that has way too many cut corners. I tried twice and got one with BLB in all 4 corners and then the second with the bottom right corner all brown tinted and massive color shift at other angles. It's ridiculous. My X-Star is right next to it and the colors don't shift near as much and there is zero BLB. Not even at max brightness. I think Korean monitors are the way to go except for the risky return policy and only being able to hope to OC to 120Hz.


Korean Monitors, for gaming.. really? A "Chance" to OC past 90hz. Ghosting, higher input/response times. Usually no OSD and crap Build Quality and no guaranteed Warranty. And if your unit is trash you have to wait weeks to get a new one.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> *Honestly, to everyone saying to just accept it with the issues it has, stop. It's an $800 monitor that has way too many cut corners.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried twice and got one with BLB in all 4 corners and then the second with the bottom right corner all brown tinted and massive color shift at other angles. It's ridiculous. My X-Star is right next to it and the colors don't shift near as much and there is zero BLB. Not even at max brightness. I think Korean monitors are the way to go except for the risky return policy and only being able to hope to OC to 120Hz
> 
> 
> .


Agreed! +R








I'm so disappointed in the state of AUOptronics panel quality at present I'm literally at a loss for words anymore









And I don't see the PQ279Q being much better if they ever release it. At $450 I could be more tolerant but @ $800 ...
Just gotta hope my "GLOSSY" 120Hz $250 Korean keeps chugging along with no BLB and NO IPS glow until Samsung or LG gets in the 144Hz/G-Sync game









@AMDATI ... "QFT" your getting better at this ... +R








At this point it's beyond frustrating how many people don't understand IPS glow or worse confuse it with BLB!


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> You people really gotta stop making bad assessments and giving bad advice. I mean seriously, people like you really need to stop posting entirely. Just because you think you have an opinion, doesn't mean it should be said. If you can't give good accurate information, you're just wasting everyone's time, and potentially being damaging by giving bad information.


Maybe someone should take their own advice instead of being an ass in the thread, or is your opinion more valid than everyone else? Do i need to explain to you how a forum works. When someone asked for OPINIONS, that's what they get. No one asked you to come in with personal attacks. You could have dropped your opinion/facts, explained why you though others were wrong and left it there, but you had to go the extra mile and tell "us people" that we should stop posting altogether. Maybe i should have said "every single XB270HU picture i have seen has some form of light "glow" (BLB) in the bottom right corner", instead of blanket using the term " IPS glow", but that still doesn't excuse you being an ass.

One thing ive said CONSISTENTLY in this thread is, who cares what someone else thinks, if the monitor bothers you, return it, if not, keep it. I never told the guy it was an acceptable monitor, what i said was, that photo was one of the better ones in the thread, which if you go and look, was true. Even people posting "perfect" monitors had worse corners than that pic. Just go look through the gallery before you argue, and dont be a dick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> How high is the chance ( just a guess ) to get a XB270HU without any dead pixels/dust spots ( June 2015 Model ) ?
> And how high is the chance to get one with more dust spots or dead pixels ?


Thats really hard to estimate as we dont have all the sales info. All i can really tell you is Ive personally returned 2 June models this month due to dead pixels/BLB. Your mainly going to see problems reported here, but i can tell you ive given up getting a good one and decided to wait a bit. With all the problems reported overall, i would make sure to buy it from somewhere with a great return policy in case. Out of the 20 amazon reviews for August, 12 were decent, 8 had dead pixels/other issues. Thats not counting the 2 i returned and havent reviewed yet.


----------



## kamil1308

Everything I have wrote was deleted so this time I will make it short. I have this monitor since Friday, I have noticed the problem just now while watching a movie. The monitor brightness is set to 65.

I have payed for this monitor $1052.65 as I live in Ireland. My question is what should I do right now. Live with it and get over it or should I send it back for replacment or money back ??

Below in Pics you can see what I am talking about

I am thankful for any opinion or suggestions you might have.


----------



## Kold

Definitely send that back.


----------



## Chargeit

Try setting the brightness 40 or under. If after that you're still unhappy with the monitor then send it back.


----------



## owlieowl

$800 is a stretch, and over $1k is WAY too much to pay for this thing IMO. I paid $720 for mine and I think I paid about $300 too much considering these issues. But I guess that's VAT/other taxes? Damn, that's awful. But yeah, I'd return it.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Korean Monitors, for gaming.. really? A "Chance" to OC past 90hz. Ghosting, higher input/response times. Usually no OSD and crap Build Quality and no guaranteed Warranty. And if your unit is trash you have to wait weeks to get a new one.


A teaspoon and the ocean.

SS


----------



## kamil1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Try setting the brightness 40 or under. If after that you're still unhappy with the monitor then send it back.


Will try that tonight and see how I get on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Definitely send that back.


Get a replacment or refund ??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> $800 is a stretch, and over $1k is WAY too much to pay for this thing IMO. I paid $720 for mine and I think I paid about $300 too much considering these issues. But I guess that's VAT/other taxes? Damn, that's awful. But yeah, I'd return it.


Its just due the fact I am from Ireland so with all the taxes that how much it turns out to. Everything here is much more expensive then US. Would you recomend a replacment or a refund ??


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil1308*
> 
> Will try that tonight and see how I get on.
> 
> Get a replacment or refund ??
> Its just due the fact I am from Ireland so with all the taxes that how much it turns out to. Everything here is much more expensive then US. Would you recomend a replacment or a refund ??


Nobody can tell you that, it all depends on how willing you are to play the lottery - do you have the patience to send it in and get a replacement that might also not be a good/perfect monitor?

For me it is no issue sending back as I still have my old monitor to use while waiting if it comes to that.

Also I am willing to wait the time it takes to get a one that I am happy with. My first it at Acer for repairs atm due to dust stuck inside the monitor.
Due to the repair have been going on for over a week I assume they are replacing the panel and are waiting for one to arrive.

If the panel I get now is not acceptable it will go back and so on. Will do this until the ASUS one comes out, then I might consider playing the lottery with ASUS instead.

Before you do anything I would recommend that you try and play some games on the monitor with gsync on etc, to see if you feel the monitor is worth the price, if not then it should be an easy choice to opt for a refund.

I have found that I really want to have 1440p, 144hz and G-sync, hence I am willing to play the waiting game


----------



## kamil1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Nobody can tell you that, it all depends on how willing you are to play the lottery - do you have the patience to send it in and get a replacement that might also not be a good/perfect monitor?
> 
> For me it is no issue sending back as I still have my old monitor to use while waiting if it comes to that.
> 
> Also I am willing to wait the time it takes to get a one that I am happy with. My first it at Acer for repairs atm due to dust stuck inside the monitor.
> Due to the repair have been going on for over a week I assume they are replacing the panel and are waiting for one to arrive.
> 
> If the panel I get now is not acceptable it will go back and so on. Will do this until the ASUS one comes out, then I might consider playing the lottery with ASUS instead.
> 
> Before you do anything I would recommend that you try and play some games on the monitor with gsync on etc, to see if you feel the monitor is worth the price, if not then it should be an easy choice to opt for a refund.
> 
> I have found that I really want to have 1440p, 144hz and G-sync, hence I am willing to play the waiting game


Like you I really wouldn't mind waiting aswell a replacement. Thankfully I have 2 monitors so I guess I could use one and stick to playing in 1080p.

It's really frustrating and annoying having payed that much money and still not getting a perfect product.

What ASUS monitor do you have in mind? Maybe I should just get a refund and get monitor when it comes out.

What games benefit alot from g sync or is it all games in general? Would you have any recommendations as to what game to try with the g sync on.

Once again thanks for your help.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil1308*
> 
> Like you I really wouldn't mind waiting aswell a replacement. Thankfully I have 2 monitors so I guess I could use one and stick to playing in 1080p.
> 
> It's really frustrating and annoying having payed that much money and still not getting a perfect product.
> 
> What ASUS monitor do you have in mind? Maybe I should just get a refund and get monitor when it comes out.
> 
> What games benefit alot from g sync or is it all games in general? Would you have any recommendations as to what game to try with the g sync on.
> 
> Once again thanks for your help.


Asus monitor: asus PG279q, it is the same panel as the xb270hu uses, some rumors says it will be an improved version of same panel, I doubt that but lets see.

I only used my monitor for 3-4 days before before sending it back, however for me I was sold after playing CS:GO and GTA:V.

My current/previous monitor is a 1440p IPS ASUS that is very slow compared to the xb270hu.
So in CS:GO (144hz, g-sync, fps_max 138) the game felt a lot more fluid and my reactions became faster, I hit sniper shots I never hit before.
Some of it ofc comes from the plain 144hz vs 60hz, no doubt.

In GTA:V, on my old screen I really felt the fps swings of gaming GTA:V with most on ULTRA, the game dips to quite low fps sometimes, but even just the swings from 60 to 45-50 can be felt.
This was all gone with the xb270hu, due to gsync, the game felt 100% fluid and the annoying stutters / spikes were gone.

If you have a game that you can run, but cannot keep 60fps stable try it on the xb270hu, if it is hard comparing to your old monitor you can try playing with gsync on and off to feel the difference.

Did you know that the xb270hu is actually faster on average than the ASUS ROG (1ms TN) when comparing total lag?
Blurbusters/TFT central did a review and came to the conclusion it is due to the scaler inside the acer being faster


----------



## kamil1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Asus monitor: asus PG279q, it is the same panel as the xb270hu uses, some rumors says it will be an improved version of same panel, I doubt that but lets see.
> 
> I only used my monitor for 3-4 days before before sending it back, however for me I was sold after playing CS:GO and GTA:V.
> 
> My current/previous monitor is a 1440p IPS ASUS that is very slow compared to the xb270hu.
> So in CS:GO (144hz, g-sync, fps_max 138) the game felt a lot more fluid and my reactions became faster, I hit sniper shots I never hit before.
> Some of it ofc comes from the plain 144hz vs 60hz, no doubt.
> 
> In GTA:V, on my old screen I really felt the fps swings of gaming GTA:V with most on ULTRA, the game dips to quite low fps sometimes, but even just the swings from 60 to 45-50 can be felt.
> This was all gone with the xb270hu, due to gsync, the game felt 100% fluid and the annoying stutters / spikes were gone.
> 
> If you have a game that you can run, but cannot keep 60fps stable try it on the xb270hu, if it is hard comparing to your old monitor you can try playing with gsync on and off to feel the difference.
> 
> Did you know that the xb270hu is actually faster on average than the ASUS ROG (1ms TN) when comparing total lag?
> Blurbusters/TFT central did a review and came to the conclusion it is due to the scaler inside the acer being faster


Overall it's a pretty damn good monitor then. I'll have a look at it's performance in CS as in gta the game already looked beautiful.

Have you send 2 back over all or was it just the one and you are waiting for it to be fixed?

I didnt run to problems regarding the frame drop under 60 but as the games will get better I am sure it will be the case and it will come very useful.

I will play around with it today and see how I get on. I only noticed that whole watching the movie at like 1 a.m it hasn't caught my eye before that.

It's just a shame sending it back and waiting for a new one, right after having purchased it and sending that kind of money on it.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil1308*
> 
> Overall it's a pretty damn good monitor then. I'll have a look at it's performance in CS as in gta the game already looked beautiful.
> 
> Have you send 2 back over all or was it just the one and you are waiting for it to be fixed?
> 
> I didnt run to problems regarding the frame drop under 60 but as the games will get better I am sure it will be the case and it will come very useful.
> 
> I will play around with it today and see how I get on. I only noticed that whole watching the movie at like 1 a.m it hasn't caught my eye before that.
> 
> It's just a shame sending it back and waiting for a new one, right after having purchased it and sending that kind of money on it.


I have only had 1 which I sent back, only issue was dust, but it is an issue that should not be there in any monitor and not in a 800$ one for sure.

Sure it is a shame, but it is worse paying 800$ for it and have that dust annoy you for many years to come.
I only noticed the dust when browsing on a totally white background, like google - never when gaming, but the fact that I know it is there - then my brain cannot ignore it and will look for the dust spot.

In GTA:V just crank up the setting enough and you should feel the pain of going below 60, I have a 980 ti and I cannot manage 60 stable with most on ULTRA









For CS:GO keep in mind if you want to run with gsync on then you should cap your fps at like 138-40 to prevent it from spiking up over 144 which will cause severe input lag.
Some prefer not running with gsync off and vsync off and cap fps at 300-500, to each his own I guess. Tests show that the input lag is just about the same with both approaches.
Gsync on however eliminates tearing.


----------



## vladz

^^^^
How bout on bf4 do i need to cap my fps too! To 140? Thanks


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^^
> How bout on bf4 do i need to cap my fps too! To 140? Thanks


I dont know tbh, I only know about CS:GO because it is a game I play competivly on a casual/amateur level if that sentence gives any kind of meaning.

I don't know if it is just a CS:GO thing, but I dont think so, I've read quite a lot about people using different tools to fps cap in games where there is no option for doing so.

If my memory serves me right I think the conclusion for most people was that Afterburner or using the rivatuner part of PrecisionX worked best for them.

If you want a more conclusive answer I think you have to go digging at some specific BF4 forum, sorry.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Took an Asus MG279Q from work, that supposedly had 3 "dead pixels"... turns out they're dust particles exactly like my XB270HU had... AU Optronics has some explaining to do...


----------



## winter2

Hello, maybe I missed it so any news about service menu ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^^
> How bout on bf4 do i need to cap my fps too! To 140? Thanks


You might as well cap it to around 140 because at 144 FPS you get the extra input lag just like V-Sync, according to tests I've seen at blur busters.


----------



## kamil1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> I have only had 1 which I sent back, only issue was dust, but it is an issue that should not be there in any monitor and not in a 800$ one for sure.
> 
> Sure it is a shame, but it is worse paying 800$ for it and have that dust annoy you for many years to come.
> I only noticed the dust when browsing on a totally white background, like google - never when gaming, but the fact that I know it is there - then my brain cannot ignore it and will look for the dust spot.
> 
> In GTA:V just crank up the setting enough and you should feel the pain of going below 60, I have a 980 ti and I cannot manage 60 stable with most on ULTRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For CS:GO keep in mind if you want to run with gsync on then you should cap your fps at like 138-40 to prevent it from spiking up over 144 which will cause severe input lag.
> Some prefer not running with gsync off and vsync off and cap fps at 300-500, to each his own I guess. Tests show that the input lag is just about the same with both approaches.
> Gsync on however eliminates tearing.


You didnt have any problems with BLB then ? Even if you did would you have sent it back or rather not ?

Thinking about it now I have only noticed it for a brief second in watching credits on movies. While playing games I don`t think it would be too much issue as you eyes are always looking at the center of the screen rather then the corners. I will play some games tonight and see if its much of a deal. Its just that between sending it back and receiving a new one it would take quite a lot of time.

Looks like I now I have found few dead pixels on the screen. :/ Will definitely have to send it back now.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil1308*
> 
> You didnt have any problems with BLB then ? Even if you did would you have sent it back or rather not ?
> 
> Thinking about it now I have only noticed it for a brief second in watching credits on movies. While playing games I don`t think it would be too much issue as you eyes are always looking at the center of the screen rather then the corners. I will play some games tonight and see if its much of a deal. Its just that between sending it back and receiving a new one it would take quite a lot of time.
> 
> Looks like I now I have found few dead pixels on the screen. :/ Will definitely have to send it back now.


No problem with BLB, so I got lucky or something









Tbh unless the BLB is horrible it does not bother me much, I do not watch movies on my monitor and I do not play that dark games.

I had Acer on the phone today to hear about progress with the repair. They said it was finished now, but the "bill" just needed to be accepted before it could be shipped. Since it is a repair in the first 2 years it is just a formality. It have taken them 12 days if I get it on the planned date, however it turns out that testing found faults with the backlight led so that was changed along with removing the dust.

So I hope for the best now









In your case I fully understand you sending it back having 3 dead pixels - but remember to test it before you do so you are sure if you feel the monitor is worth the hefty price


----------



## kamil1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> No problem with BLB, so I got lucky or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh unless the BLB is horrible it does not bother me much, I do not watch movies on my monitor and I do not play that dark games.
> 
> I had Acer on the phone today to hear about progress with the repair. They said it was finished now, but the "bill" just needed to be accepted before it could be shipped. Since it is a repair in the first 2 years it is just a formality. It have taken them 12 days if I get it on the planned date, however it turns out that testing found faults with the backlight led so that was changed along with removing the dust.
> 
> So I hope for the best now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your case I fully understand you sending it back having 3 dead pixels - but remember to test it before you do so you are sure if you feel the monitor is worth the hefty price


That`s great news. You will finally will be able to enjoy the monitor. 12 days wasn`t too bad of a wait considering that the dust wont be annoying you anymore.

Would you personally say that this monitor is the best in its range or do you think there is a better one ?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil1308*
> 
> That`s great news. You will finally will be able to enjoy the monitor. 12 days wasn`t too bad of a wait considering that the dust wont be annoying you anymore.
> 
> Would you personally say that this monitor is the best in its range or do you think there is a better one ?
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


That is a tough and very personal call to be honest









For me personally no, not until ASUS comes with their 1440p IPS 144hz monitor. I greatly prefer Nvidia over AMD, so I am going with gsync. The last 5 years or so I have wanted a monitor with 1440p IPS and 120 / 144hz. So I badly want this, if you are gonna change gfx card in the next year maybe it is worth holding your breath to see what if the best option then.

But right now, through my eyes then there is not really an alternative, not after trying gsync. If I did not care about gsync I could consider going for an ips 144hz freesync monitor.
In desperate times I was considering going for the ASUS freesync until it showed to have major issues like not hitting 144hz but only 120hz.

A thing to have in mind when getting this kind of monitor, that is easy to overlook, is the fact that if you want to drive the newest games on high or ultra settings. Then you will have to invest quite some money into gfx cards in the years to come. Will not be as bad as when I got my first 1440p some years ago as 1440p is getting more and more mainstream.

If you do not playing action games/shooters maybe 144hz is not really needed, though I would think once you have tried it you will never go back to 60hz - at least that is how I feel









I hope you found this rant somewhat useful.


----------



## blainethemono

Best picture i could manage of my screen:



the only spot that's easily visible on dark colors is the one near the top left corner. if that spot were to fade a little bit it'd bug me less, i think.

no dead/stuck pixels or dust or anything. thoughts? is it reasonable to think i might get an appreciably better panel than this? i'm leaning towards keeping it, especially since i've heard these spots can all but disappear over time. i've had this one since June 12th and don't think i've noticed it getting any better though.

this is my first new display in like 7 years; i've been using a Dell S2209W and i have no experience with IPS, so i don't really know what an average or "acceptable" level of backlight bleed would look like. i do also have a plasma that i play PC games on sometimes, so that could be a substitute for darker games where this becomes more of an issue


----------



## Hawawaa

Better late than never right?!









Picture of my current setup-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kamil1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> That is a tough and very personal call to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me personally no, not until ASUS comes with their 1440p IPS 144hz monitor. I greatly prefer Nvidia over AMD, so I am going with gsync. The last 5 years or so I have wanted a monitor with 1440p IPS and 120 / 144hz. So I badly want this, if you are gonna change gfx card in the next year maybe it is worth holding your breath to see what if the best option then.
> 
> But right now, through my eyes then there is not really an alternative, not after trying gsync. If I did not care about gsync I could consider going for an ips 144hz freesync monitor.
> In desperate times I was considering going for the ASUS freesync until it showed to have major issues like not hitting 144hz but only 120hz.
> 
> A thing to have in mind when getting this kind of monitor, that is easy to overlook, is the fact that if you want to drive the newest games on high or ultra settings. Then you will have to invest quite some money into gfx cards in the years to come. Will not be as bad as when I got my first 1440p some years ago as 1440p is getting more and more mainstream.
> 
> If you do not playing action games/shooters maybe 144hz is not really needed, though I would think once you have tried it you will never go back to 60hz - at least that is how I feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you found this rant somewhat useful.


I don`t I will be GPU any time soon as just last week I have purchased a new one (Zotac 980TI extreme edition ) it should definitely do me for at least a year or two.

What I will do is return this one because of the dead pixels and even if the replacement comes with some BLB or ips glow not sure what the monitors actually have. I will stay with it as tbh it didn't affect me for a sec while playing games for last hour, did int notice it one.

Like you said once you go 144hz, you wont go back to 60hz. Just tired it with my old IPS monitor at 60hz and it just wanst as sooth. Really love the 144hz, GTA 5 just looks amazing.

I did in fact find you rant very helpful, Thanks once again.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil1308*
> 
> I don`t I will be GPU any time soon as just last week I have purchased a new one (Zotac 980TI extreme edition ) it should definitely do me for at least a year or two.
> 
> What I will do is return this one because of the dead pixels and even if the replacement comes with some BLB or ips glow not sure what the monitors actually have. I will stay with it as tbh it didn't affect me for a sec while playing games for last hour, did int notice it one.
> 
> Like you said once you go 144hz, you wont go back to 60hz. Just tired it with my old IPS monitor at 60hz and it just wanst as sooth. Really love the 144hz, GTA 5 just looks amazing.
> 
> I did in fact find you rant very helpful, Thanks once again.


Sounds like we think a like and come from the same type of previous monitor.
Turns out that the repair is now done and it took so long due to Acer found issues with the led backlight which was replaced.

So hopefully they send the monitor today and I have it tomorrow, I got a text from them saying up to 5 weekdays, even if it will be 5 days, then it will be worth the wait for sure









Good luck with your next and hopefully final one.


----------



## dogga94

Is this monitor really worth the price? is there that much of a difference between 1080 and 1440p? How much better are the colours?


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogga94*
> 
> Is this monitor really worth the price? is there that much of a difference between 1080 and 1440p? How much better are the colours?


You are mixing things here, 1080p vs 1440p has nothing to do with colors, it is just the amount of pixels on the screen.

What affects colors is TN vs IPS, which is the panel technology. People will tell you different things, personally I would say it is gigantic. I own an sony a6000 camera and viewing the pictures on my TN panel monitor gives a very wrong representation of the pictures true colors (as seen on the camera) vs the IPS panel where the colors are much more true.

TN panel may have gotten better, I think my TN monitor is maybe 6 years old, so maybe things have changed over the years.

But do not just blindly trust me or someone else - go to a physical store and have a look yourself. The caveat could be if the monitors are not calibrated correctly.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> You are mixing things here, 1080p vs 1440p has nothing to do with colors, it is just the amount of pixels on the screen.
> 
> What affects colors is TN vs IPS, which is the panel technology. People will tell you different things, personally I would say it is gigantic. I own an sony a6000 camera and viewing the pictures on my TN panel monitor gives a very wrong representation of the pictures true colors (as seen on the camera) vs the IPS panel where the colors are much more true.
> 
> TN panel may have gotten better, I think my TN monitor is maybe 6 years old, so maybe things have changed over the years.
> 
> But do not just blindly trust me or someone else - go to a physical store and have a look yourself. The caveat could be if the monitors are not calibrated correctly.


^ All of this. But as for the difference between 1080p and 1440p, the latter has about 78% more pixels. It is significantly more clear and reduced aliasing in games greatly.

Then there's the 144 Hz refresh rate which makes a huge difference, G-SYNC which most people find makes a big difference (including me), ULMB which makes a big difference (but I don't personally care for it). Right now it's a one of a kind until ASUS releases the PG279Q.


----------



## Pumuckl

I received my Acer XB270HU today. the bright corners are unacceptable. when pressing with my hand against the back side of the corner of the monitor the light areas disappear. this means that the panel is okay but it does not sit correctly in its case.

i had the same problem after i removed the coating of my dell 2412m and put it back together. i had to open the case of the dell again and losen some screws for the backlight problem in the corners to go away again.

so i am assuming if you were to open up the acer casing and losen some screws so the the panel is not being twisted inside its casing the backlight problem could go away completely.

unfortunately I do not know how to open the monitor. has anyone successfully opened the monitor?

Acer Acer XB270HU with bright corners:


the acer compared to the dell 2412m both at 100% brightness:


----------



## Pumuckl

by the way. these bright corners ARE NOT IPS-GLOW!

IPS glow can only be seen if you look at an ips monitor from a strange angle.

IPS glow is much stronger than those light corners that you seein this thread.

here is a picture of what real ips glow looks like on Acer Predator XB270HU and Dell 2412m from an extreme angle: (black image on both monitors)


----------



## hamzta09

ANd your brightness level is?


----------



## ozzy1925

100


----------



## Garrett1974NL

There are only 4 screws with which the panel sits in its housing, and those are the VESA 100x100mm screws..that's it.
You could carefully remove the front bezel like I did. It's not hard to do but I can imagine people get nervous when opening up this expensive monitor








I started at the right side, then the top, then left side and then the bottom... exactly in that order. Just use something that won't scratch the screen and bezels.
To pry it open I used something that looks like this, covered with painter's tape







(so that it wouldn't scratch anything)
http://media.memoryexpress.com/Assets/Products/MX38172/09.jpg


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> If that were possible I think the shop would have asked Acer. At least I think that's the most sensible thing to do. Maybe Acer said no.
> 
> By the way where can you get it THAT cheap? (even with 6 dead pixels lol...)


Ask the one from where you got your monitor from







.

" Offtopic in nl" hoe bevalt de monitor je? Erge problemen met blb? Heb je de dust eruit kunnen krijgen wat men in eerste instantie aanzag voor dode pixels?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Ask the one from where you got your monitor from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *" Offtopic in nl" hoe bevalt de monitor je? Erge problemen met blb? Heb je de dust eruit kunnen krijgen wat men in eerste instantie aanzag voor dode pixels?*


OCN Terms of Service
http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service
Quote:


> You are EXPECTED to:
> Edit your posts for spelling and grammar. Overclock.net's usability depends on this.
> Use capitalization
> No excessive Internet jargon
> Use proper spelling, grammar and punctuation
> *Communicate in English only*
> Treat others with respect at all times
> Maintain an environment that is friendly to all ages
> No swearing, racy images etc.
> Post new threads within the most applicable section of the site
> Post factual information
> Link to internal sources of information before linking to external sources - if the information is comparable


----------



## templetonpeck

Well I'm on my 4th monitor now. It just arrived today. Another June build.

It fixed my screen uniformity issue, but it has 3 dead pixels next to each other in the middle of the screen+ day time backlight bleed in the bottom right corner.

I think I'm done with this garbage. I don't think I'm just unlucky, I think their quality control is truly terrible at this point.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> OCN Terms of Service
> http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service


Not like its difficult knowing what he just said.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Not like its difficult knowing what he just said.


Lol, right? Dode pixels and BLB are common language in this thread.

Terms of service aside I am bilingual and I sometimes have difficulty speaking my second language (Spanish) to people who speak English. Your brain will automatically want to communicate the most efficient way possible. So it can be awkward speaking a second language to someone who you know speaks your primary dialect...


----------



## Vizkos

Just got mine from Micro Center this afternoon. Decided to spend a little extra and buy local if in case of any defects I could just drive back instead of having to wait a week. I also decided to buy an warranty from Micro Center to get instant replacement if anything happens.

No dead pixels from what I can see, but I do have minor IPS glow in the lower right, which is only really noticeable on very dark/black images if I am looking directly at it, otherwise I could have thought it was my light reflecting off the screen.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Not like its difficult knowing what he just said.


The rule is there so that we don't have to decipher what's being said.


----------



## wildcard51

New to the thread, so I apologize if this has already been asked. Does anyone have a pic of what they consider acceptable backlight bleed with this monitor? I've only had mine for a few days now, and I am on the fence about returning or dealing with it. Bottom right corner is the most concerning, which also seems to be the most common. Also have minor bleed in the upper right corner and middle (sorry don't have a good enough camera to capture it). I'm fine with hooking up my old monitor for a week or two if there is a chance I'll get another monitor with minimal bleed or glow.

Calibration: Brightness: 32 Contrast:45 Gamma: 2.2 RGB: 53 49 47


----------



## Chargeit

I have no resolve. I just ordered another Predator from Newegg.







Just can't risk the performance hit I could of taken going UW without Gsync.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I have no resolve. I just ordered another Predator from Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't risk the performance hit I could of taken going UW without Gsync.


I can't blame you. As long as you get a good one it's the best 1440p gaming monitor.


----------



## laputanmachine

Hello, so, I just made an account for this
I decided to try my hand at the lottery, and this is what I got

Photo taken at 25 brightness (well, it's actually a screenshot from a video, as someone in this thread thought that it would look more like reality this way)
It's definitely a tad brighter in the right corners, but it's also not really the yellow-ish color that I've seen on most other pictures... is it just IPS glow?
Other than that, no dust or dead pixels that I've noticed yet, manufacturing date June


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laputanmachine*
> 
> Hello, so, I just made an account for this
> I decided to try my hand at the lottery, and this is what I got
> 
> Photo taken at 25 brightness (well, it's actually a screenshot from a video, as someone in this thread thought that it would look more like reality this way)
> It's definitely a tad brighter in the right corners, but it's also not really the yellow-ish color that I've seen on most other pictures... is it just IPS glow?
> Other than that, no dust or dead pixels that I've noticed yet, manufacturing date June


That's actually a good one by XB270HU standards, you probably won't get better. IPS glow is mostly visible from angles not head-on, not sure if that's BLB or IPS glow but it still looks like the latter to me. I've had BLB on numerous monitors, both IPS and TN, and it never looked like that.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I can't blame you. As long as you get a good one it's the best 1440p gaming monitor.


Without a doubt. I'd love a super sexy UltraWide, but, can't chance having it be a lagging, tearing, stuttering mess. Maybe next time around.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laputanmachine*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, so, I just made an account for this
> I decided to try my hand at the lottery, and this is what I got
> 
> Photo taken at 25 brightness (well, it's actually a screenshot from a video, as someone in this thread thought that it would look more like reality this way)
> It's definitely a tad brighter in the right corners, but it's also not really the yellow-ish color that I've seen on most other pictures... is it just IPS glow?
> Other than that, no dust or dead pixels that I've noticed yet, manufacturing date June


I don't' think you're going to do better then that. Unless the picture is just hiding how bright it really is, looks pretty damned good and I hope to get so lucky.


----------



## laputanmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's actually a good one by XB270HU standards, you probably won't get better. IPS glow is mostly visible from angles not head-on, not sure if that's BLB or IPS glow but it still looks like the latter to me. I've had BLB on numerous monitors, both IPS and TN, and it never looked like that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I don't' think you're going to do better then that. Unless the picture is just hiding how bright it really is, looks pretty damned good and I hope to get so lucky.


The picture captures what I think it feels like pretty well, so I guess I got a good one. Thank you guys, and best of luck to you.


----------



## zombibikini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I have no resolve. I just ordered another Predator from Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't risk the performance hit I could of taken going UW without Gsync.


Just jumping in without having read the leadup to this. But, can't you wait the X34 comes out?


----------



## jason4207

I think the x34 has been delayed.


----------



## sindica

Just received my 4th monitor from Newegg with a July build date. Bad backlight bleed 3 out of 4 corners and atleast 5 dust spots. QC is the same as it was 4 months ago. GG Acer for the worse quality control in history. Monitor should be $200 not $800 with this piss poor manufacturing. Will keep returning tell I get a perfect one or tell Newegg discontinues this monitor because they are tired of eating shipping cost.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> I think the x34 has been delayed.


It hasnt.
Z35 and its Freesync also just hit stores in Sweden, not in stock yet, but coming soon.


----------



## Efnita

So I am seriously considering buying this monitor. The official Acer online store gives 2 options.
1) Unopened in box (USD750)
2) Perfect black screen (USD780)

What do you guys suggest to buy? I think second choice would be better?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> So I am seriously considering buying this monitor. The official Acer online store gives 2 options.
> 1) Unopened in box (USD750)
> 2) Perfect black screen (USD780)
> 
> What do you guys suggest to buy? I think second choice would be better?


I wonder what "perfect black screen" means. They check it for backlight bleed and abnormally bad IPS glow maybe? Granted this monitor will never have a perfect black screen due to the IPS glow, not to mention the limitations of IPS black depth.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombibikini*
> 
> Just jumping in without having read the leadup to this. But, can't you wait the X34 comes out?


That's still months off. From what I read it got delayed until November (who knows if even then). If it were coming out next month then that's the one I'd hold off for. As is I feel like I'm wasting my 980 ti at 1080p. I'm also holding off on a few games I want to play until getting a new monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It hasnt.
> Z35 and its Freesync also just hit stores in Sweden, not in stock yet, but coming soon.


I read that some were getting emails from preorders being told their order was delayed until November. Not sure how true it is, but, I can't find much about the monitor.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wonder what "perfect black screen" means. They check it for backlight bleed and abnormally bad IPS glow maybe? Granted this monitor will never have a perfect black screen due to the IPS glow, not to mention the limitations of IPS black depth.


Yeah I probably have to sent them a message and ask. Thats all they say in the description but as it costs more I guess they check the panel before they mail it to you.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Yeah I probably have to sent them a message and ask. Thats all they say in the description but as it costs more I guess they check the panel before they mail it to you.


Considering the rate that these things seem to have terrible backlight bleed I'd think they'd be charging a lot more then 780 for the checked ones. Even means they don't check, they check and tighten up any ones that need it reselling the crap ones as unopened, or, just send out whatever hoping for the best. Still, I'd pay the 780 in this case. I would call and ask how they handle checked ones and what happens if you aren't happy with the one you get. Personally I'd take dealing with Amazon or Newegg on something like this. They'll take back whatever and push the cost over to Acer. Acer on the other hand eats the cost here and won't want to make the return easy on you.


----------



## theone4ev3r

i live in a land far far away where acer no longer supply gaming monitors long story short i ordered it from Amazon (not a third party seller) for (719+100 for prime+65 tax)+205 shipping from the US to my country ... i have a June 2015 monitor. NO dead pixels, NO stuck pixels, minor BLB so it is expensive but worth it at least for me


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> So I am seriously considering buying this monitor. The official Acer online store gives 2 options.
> 1) Unopened in box (USD750)
> 2) Perfect black screen (USD780)
> 
> What do you guys suggest to buy? I think second choice would be better?


If I were you I would ask them to check for dust particles and dead pixels too...


----------



## karkee

Its so sad that this Acer has so many problems, if there was anything else for like 800€ that could have atleast 95hz I would instantly buy it







(


----------



## Shadowarez

Anyone know return policy for ncix? Like if you buy new and pay for extended warrenty will they ship you open box refurbs after first return?


----------



## kamil1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Anyone know return policy for ncix? Like if you buy new and pay for extended warrenty will they ship you open box refurbs after first return?


Doesn't matter where you buy it from you have 30 days to return a faulty item and they HAVE to send you replacement or give you money back.


----------



## kamil1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> That's still months off. From what I read it got delayed until November (who knows if even then). If it were coming out next month then that's the one I'd hold off for. As is I feel like I'm wasting my 980 ti at 1080p. I'm also holding off on a few games I want to play until getting a new monitor.
> 
> *
> *
> 
> I read that some were getting emails from preorders being told their order was delayed until November. Not sure how true it is, but, I can't find much about the monitor.


I am feeling the exact same way as you. Wasting my 980 ti on 1080p. So annoying. Waiting for a replacement of the monitor right now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil1308*
> 
> I am feeling the exact same way as you. Wasting my 980 ti on 1080p. So annoying. Waiting for a replacement of the monitor right now.


Just use crazy levels of supersampling or downsampling in the meantime.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil1308*
> 
> I am feeling the exact same way as you. Wasting my 980 ti on 1080p. So annoying. Waiting for a replacement of the monitor right now.


Yea, the same. If I max things out there are games which push the 980 ti even at 1080p (Witcher 3 max settings), especially at high refresh rates (FarCry 3 maxed out drops as low as 70ish for me). However, 980 ti's put out some pretty good 1440p numbers. 1440p is a sweet spot res for the GPU without a doubt.

DSR also works well for getting a little more out of it. However I find that at my current 24" screen size I don't really see much difference with DSR if I go past 1440p.

Have to say though that having played at 1440p going back to 1080p sucked. I have gotten used to it again, but, I still know what I'm missing. Thank goodness I've never played at 4k. Once you go up in res it's hard to go back down.

My new one comes in tomorrow. If something is wrong with it I might just bite the bullet and wait on the X34 or jump on that UW dell for $800ish (only 60Hz though and no Gsync). Though, I'd be amazed if the X34 don't also have some QC issues. Not even getting into the price







.


----------



## templetonpeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Anyone know return policy for ncix? Like if you buy new and pay for extended warrenty will they ship you open box refurbs after first return?


Ignore what that other guy said, he's wrong.

if you buy express coverage you get up to 3 replacements if you have dead pixels, stuck pixels, etc. and they will ship you a a new monitor for free (you will need to send them pictures of the defects for them to give you an RMA #). They also pay for return shipping. You need to bare in mind that if you want an advanced exchanged you'll have to put down a deposit for the full price of the monitor that will be refunded once they get the defective unit back. It's that or send yours back and wait for it to arrive and them to send you another.

If after 3 exchanges you still have a problem you can get a refund (less the cost of express coverage) or get one final replacement which has no coverage (read you are stuck with it).

They don't have a satisfaction guaranteed policy for monitors, so without the express coverage you are relying on manufacturer policies for dead pixels for it to be considered defective for an exchange and you only get 15 days tor RMA. Express coverage gives you 30.


----------



## Evillor

FYI NCIX's standard policy on monitors is it has to have more than 8 dead pixels to be considered for replacement without the extended warranty.


----------



## kamil1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Just use crazy levels of supersampling or downsampling in the meantime.


Followed your advice and that's exactly what I am doing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, the same. If I max things out there are games which push the 980 ti even at 1080p (Witcher 3 max settings), especially at high refresh rates (FarCry 3 maxed out drops as low as 70ish for me). However, 980 ti's put out some pretty good 1440p numbers. 1440p is a sweet spot res for the GPU without a doubt.
> 
> DSR also works well for getting a little more out of it. However I find that at my current 24" screen size I don't really see much difference with DSR if I go past 1440p.
> 
> Have to say though that having played at 1440p going back to 1080p sucked. I have gotten used to it again, but, I still know what I'm missing. Thank goodness I've never played at 4k. Once you go up in res it's hard to go back down.
> 
> My new one comes in tomorrow. If something is wrong with it I might just bite the bullet and wait on the X34 or jump on that UW dell for $800ish (only 60Hz though and no Gsync). Though, I'd be amazed if the X34 don't also have some QC issues. Not even getting into the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Like you I have a small monitor for now. Right now I have 23 simple IPS LG monitor.

Just like you mentioned 1080p pretty much sucks for games and normal browsing. The screen 1440p is soo much sharper and every time I look at it I am impressed on how good the quality of the image is. I think I will hold of with playing 4k as well at least for another while other wise 1440p will look like 1080p looks to us now.

Let me know how you get on with it. Fingers crossed that you will have finally a perfect one that has nothing wrong with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *templetonpeck*
> 
> Ignore what that other guy said, he's wrong.
> 
> if you buy express coverage you get up to 3 replacements if you have dead pixels, stuck pixels, etc. and they will ship you a a new monitor for free (you will need to send them pictures of the defects for them to give you an RMA #). They also pay for return shipping. You need to bare in mind that if you want an advanced exchanged you'll have to put down a deposit for the full price of the monitor that will be refunded once they get the defective unit back. It's that or send yours back and wait for it to arrive and them to send you another.
> 
> If after 3 exchanges you still have a problem you can get a refund (less the cost of express coverage) or get one final replacement which has no coverage (read you are stuck with it).
> 
> They don't have a satisfaction guaranteed policy for monitors, so without the express coverage you are relying on manufacturer policies for dead pixels for it to be considered defective for an exchange and you only get 15 days tor RMA. Express coverage gives you 30.


Maybe the law in US in different in Europe its your right to have the product replaced if its faulty. There is and shouldn't be a limit on how many times you can change it. If its faulty they simply have to take it and give you new one or give you are refund.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil1308*
> 
> I am feeling the exact same way as you. Wasting my 980 ti on 1080p. So annoying. Waiting for a replacement of the monitor right now.


There are few games you can even achieve 120 fps in with a single 980Ti @ 1080p.


----------



## kamil1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> There are few games you can even achieve 120 fps in with a single 980Ti @ 1080p.


For GTA 5 I usually get 80fps on average, roughly around 100+ for BF4 but like you said there are only few the rest on Ultra will be around 80.


----------



## kamil1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> FYI NCIX's standard policy on monitors is it has to have more than 8 dead pixels to be considered for replacement without the extended warranty.


That`s ridiculous. The monitor at that price with one pixel shouldn't be acceptable.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil1308*
> 
> That`s ridiculous. The monitor at that price with one pixel shouldn't be acceptable.


Its pretty standard. Newegg has the same policy, but only occasionally enforces it. Its the standard manufacturers policy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil1308*
> 
> Maybe the law in US in different in Europe its your right to have the product replaced if its faulty. There is and shouldn't be a limit on how many times you can change it. If its faulty they simply have to take it and give you new one or give you are refund.


Even in EU, they have the option to force a refund/cut you off on "excessive returns". They also have the option of offering a partial refund. But if you check the companies terms of sale, most of them (even in the EU) consider monitors/tvs with less than 5-8 dead pixels as fully functional. That is protected by law. The standards they follow (ISO-9241-3xx) and the manufacture "laws" state they need to run under 95% defect free to be considered "defective"

A 1080p or above monitor with less than 8 dead pixels is LEGALLY considered to be within tolerance, and not defective. That goes for EU too. Arguing with them to replace will more than likely work, but if you argue legality, then they are legally entitled to deny you a return. If you are within 14 days of purchase and the item is unused, EU has the "cooling off" law to pull out of any sale as long as the product is unused. But that wouldnt apply here.


----------



## kamil1308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Its pretty standard. Newegg has the same policy, but only occasionally enforces it. Its the standard manufacturers policy.
> Even in EU, they have the option to force a refund/cut you off on "excessive returns". They also have the option of offering a partial refund. But if you check the companies terms of sale, most of them (even in the EU) consider monitors/tvs with less than 5-8 dead pixels as fully functional. That is protected by law. The standards they follow (ISO-9241-3xx) and the manufacture "laws" state they need to run under 95% defect free to be considered "defective"
> 
> A 1080p or above monitor with less than 8 dead pixels is LEGALLY considered to be within tolerance, and not defective. That goes for EU too. Arguing with them to replace will more than likely work, but if you argue legality, then they are legally entitled to deny you a return. If you are within 14 days of purchase and the item is unused, EU has the "cooling off" law to pull out of any sale as long as the product is unused. But that wouldnt apply here.


Didn`t know that what so ever. Thanks for informing me. Looks like I have learned something new today. Hopefully they wont have problem with giving me a replacement when my monitor had about 3/4 dead pixels or dust particels. It also had a pretty bad BLB so maybe that would be enough for replacement.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Its pretty standard. Newegg has the same policy, but only occasionally enforces it. Its the standard manufacturers policy.
> Even in EU, they have the option to force a refund/cut you off on "excessive returns". They also have the option of offering a partial refund. But if you check the companies terms of sale, most of them (even in the EU) consider monitors/tvs with less than 5-8 dead pixels as fully functional. That is protected by law. The standards they follow (ISO-9241-3xx) and the manufacture "laws" state they need to run under 95% defect free to be considered "defective"
> 
> A 1080p or above monitor with less than 8 dead pixels is LEGALLY considered to be within tolerance, and not defective. That goes for EU too. Arguing with them to replace will more than likely work, but if you argue legality, then they are legally entitled to deny you a return. If you are within 14 days of purchase and the item is unused, EU has the "cooling off" law to pull out of any sale as long as the product is unused. But that wouldnt apply here.


in Sweden you always have the right to return a product within 14 days, at the minimum.
No eshop can deny you.

You can do it as many times as you want until you find that one you want to keep.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> There are few games you can even achieve 120 fps in with a single 980Ti @ 1080p.


Would that be because of CPU bottlenecking? Or do you just mean out of the most popular games right now? Or both?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> There are few games you can even achieve 120 fps in with a single 980Ti @ 1080p.


Have no problem pulling a steady 144 fps in L4D2. =D


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> in Sweden you always have the right to return a product within 14 days, at the minimum.
> No eshop can deny you.
> 
> You can do it as many times as you want until you find that one you want to keep.


This is part of the "cooling off" law i described earlier. In the EU, a consumer has the right to back out of ANY deal, transaction or service contract within 14 days if they arent happy. The item, by law has to be unused, but that isnt really enforced very much. If you purchase the same item over and over and return, the retailer has the right to deny you service, which again, is hardly enforced unless you are costing them major money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil1308*
> 
> Didn`t know that what so ever. Thanks for informing me. Looks like I have learned something new today. Hopefully they wont have problem with giving me a replacement when my monitor had about 3/4 dead pixels or dust particels. It also had a pretty bad BLB so maybe that would be enough for replacement.


With all the problems this monitor is having, you shouldnt have any issue with returns. Ive made the mistake in the past about arguing "legality" with a retailer in the UK when i lived there, and was promptly informed of my mistake. The manager even said, if i wasnt being a dick about it, he would have returned the item (funny enough, a 19" acer flat screen, hot off the line). After that mistake, i try to stay up on consumer laws.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Would that be because of CPU bottlenecking? Or do you just mean out of the most popular games right now? Or both?


Most games that arent CoD/Tiny 4x4 corridor games, are hard to hit and maintain even 100fps in with a Single 980Ti @1080p. Unless you drop settings.


----------



## Vizkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Most games that arent CoD/Tiny 4x4 corridor games, are hard to hit and maintain even 100fps in with a Single 980Ti @1080p. Unless you drop settings.


What games are you playing? The only game I recall that I own that I couldn't hit 100fps on a single 980TI maxed is The Witcher 3.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizkos*
> 
> What games are you playing? The only game I recall that I own that I couldn't hit 100fps on a single 980TI maxed is The Witcher 3.


Hitting and holding are very different things.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Most games that arent CoD/Tiny 4x4 corridor games, are hard to hit and maintain even 100fps in with a Single 980Ti @1080p. Unless you drop settings.


I find that odd. I have a GTX 980 at 1440p, so even less graphics horsepower than you, and I can hit around 90 FPS in The Vanishing of Ethan Carter with 2x SGSSAA, and I can hit over 80 in Metro 2033 Redux (max minus SSAA). Sustain? Of course not. But I'd expect a 980 Ti to hit over 100 no problem.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I find that odd. I have a GTX 980 at 1440p, so even less graphics horsepower than you, and I can hit around 90 FPS in The Vanishing of Ethan Carter with 2x SGSSAA, and I can hit over 80 in Metro 2033 Redux (max minus SSAA). *Sustain? Of course not.* But I'd expect a 980 Ti to hit over 100 no problem.


I think that was kind of his point. I'm the type that views my fps more in how low it goes over how high. If I can run around at 100+ fps that's nice and all. However, if as soon as I get in a firefight it's jumping around that's just annoying.

Heck, I've been playing Far Cry 3 lately (I know, late to the party) and set my Hz to 100 for it. Most of the time I'm running around at 100, but, when it does drop to 75 or 80 I notice it the most. Really, I wish my monitor had a option for 80Hz because I think that would offer the better experience in that game. Max fps is much higher, though I don't remember what it is.

Still on that BenQ of course until tomorrow.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I think that was kind of his point. I'm the type that views my fps more in how low it goes over how high. If I can run around at 100+ fps that's nice and all. However, if as soon as I get in a firefight it's jumping around that's just annoying.
> 
> Heck, I've been playing Far Cry 3 lately (I know, late to the party) and set my Hz to 100 for it. Most of the time I'm running around at 100, but, when it does drop to 75 or 80 I notice it the most. Really, I wish my monitor had a option for 80Hz because I think that would offer the better experience in that game. Max fps is much higher, though I don't remember what it is.
> 
> Still on that BenQ of course until tomorrow.


Well he did say hit. But yeah, sustain is far more important. I can only sustain 144 FPS in older games (2010 and earlier). It's unbelievably smooth.


----------



## Vizkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hitting and holding are very different things.


True enough, especially when loading new cells. It kind of goes without saying though that loading new cells and traveling in game will cause frame drops though. Averages are typically between 70-80 on 1440p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I think that was kind of his point. I'm the type that views my fps more in how low it goes over how high. If I can run around at 100+ fps that's nice and all. However, if as soon as I get in a firefight it's jumping around that's just annoying.
> 
> Heck, I've been playing Far Cry 3 lately (I know, late to the party) and set my Hz to 100 for it. Most of the time I'm running around at 100, but, when it does drop to 75 or 80 I notice it the most. Really, I wish my monitor had a option for 80Hz because I think that would offer the better experience in that game. Max fps is much higher, though I don't remember what it is.
> 
> Still on that BenQ of course until tomorrow.


This is true as well. The min FPS is always the decider for me, because typically it is a large sudden drop. GSync helps reduce that greatly though. After getting this monitor, first thing I noticed was the lack of stutter when playing The Witcher 3. I had played with VSync on for awhile until I got sick of the stutter, then put up with the occasional tear. After getting the predator, the difference is huge.


----------



## Chargeit

I've used adaptive Vsync (the kind that just shuts off vsync under refresh) for a long time so I don't tend to get a lot of stutter luckily. Still, you can always tell when there are wild fps swings. Kind of why I'd really like a 80Hz option. Still smoother then 60Hz, but, much easier to maintain.

I only used Gsync on that first Acer I had that was defective. I had some other odd issues with it and I'm not even 100% sure that the Gsync module wasn't messed up. Sometimes when I'd start a game the screen would quickly flash all glitched. It looked just like old glitched Nintendo games where you'd see all kinds of crazy blocks and stuff over a black screen.

Kind of like this more or less...



It would flash something like that very quickly at times.


----------



## Vizkos

Ouch, hopefully your replacement is better. Thats one reason I decided to buy from my local Micro Center. I paid $80 more, but I bought a service plan from them (which isn't like the crap ones online in that for the next 3 years I can just drive down there and get a new one if mine breaks and not have to deal with Acer ever) and can just drive down to exchange in the next 30 days if anything happened/happens to it.


----------



## Chargeit

I don't think there's anywhere around me that would sell a monitor like this. Closest Micro Center is something like 10 hours away.


----------



## juano

Anybody noticed the Abprz model? $100 cheaper from newegg. Wonder if it's an update of some kind, presumably it has the 120hz ULMB firmware, but wonder if there's anything else.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Anybody noticed the Abprz model? $100 cheaper from newegg. Wonder if it's an update of some kind, presumably it has the 120hz ULMB firmware, but wonder if there's anything else.


Its 1080p.

Edit : Scratch that, for some reason the link took me to the 1080p version.

Edit 2: its a TN panel


----------



## Abcdude

So I caved in last week and just went for this monitor when amazon had a restock, and i'm just completely blown away. It just looks so colorful and sharp, and most importantly, smooth. Coming from a 60hz, 1080p TN display to this was just insane, and I love it.

Well, I _almost_ love it.

My panel came with no dead pixels or smudges, and only one small stuck pixel on the bottom right, but it's barely even noticeable. Now what is noticeable, is the backlight bleed. Thing is, the corners are perfect. No backlight bleed whatsoever, but of course there has to be a small freaking bit of bleeding right in the bottom center.

Here is a picture of it: http://i.imgur.com/6ePrWni.png

Obviously, it gets really distracting in movies. Whenever a scene goes dark that tiny bit of bleed just sticks out like a sore thumb. Anything that's fullscreen looks great on the other hand, but I really wanted this as a multimedia monitor.

Is there anything easy to just fix a bleed this small? I just really don't want to send it back and end up getting one with dead pixels and even worse bleeding.

I'm glad that it's not as bad as the MG279Q I returned for this monitor was, though http://i.imgur.com/NLWCI9p.png


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abcdude*
> 
> So I caved in last week and just went for this monitor when amazon had a restock, and i'm just completely blown away. It just looks so colorful and sharp, and most importantly, smooth. Coming from a 60hz, 1080p TN display to this was just insane, and I love it.
> 
> Well, I _almost_ love it.
> 
> My panel came with no dead pixels or smudges, and only one small stuck pixel on the bottom right, but it's barely even noticeable. Now what is noticeable, is the backlight bleed. Thing is, the corners are perfect. No backlight bleed whatsoever, but of course there has to be a small freaking bit of bleeding right in the bottom center.
> 
> Here is a picture of it: http://i.imgur.com/6ePrWni.png
> 
> Obviously, it gets really distracting in movies. Whenever a scene goes dark that tiny bit of bleed just sticks out like a sore thumb. Anything that's fullscreen looks great on the other hand, but I really wanted this as a multimedia monitor.
> 
> Is there anything easy to just fix a bleed this small? I just really don't want to send it back and end up getting one with dead pixels and even worse bleeding.
> 
> I'm glad that it's not as bad as the MG279Q I returned for this monitor was, though http://i.imgur.com/NLWCI9p.png


Some users have reported that the bleeding went away for a great deal after 1 or 2 weeks... you could try sitting out 2 weeks, and RMA it then, if necessary.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Anybody noticed the Abprz model? $100 cheaper from newegg. Wonder if it's an update of some kind, presumably it has the 120hz ULMB firmware, but wonder if there's anything else.


What the hell is that? Why does it have the same name as the XB270HU if it's a TN panel? So now they have a ROG Swift PG278Q counterpart, although the price of both is too close to that of the IPS XB270HU to make them worthwhile in my opinion.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What the hell is that? Why does it have the same name as the XB270HU if it's a TN panel? So now they have a ROG Swift PG278Q counterpart, although the price of both is too close to that of the IPS XB270HU to make them worthwhile in my opinion.


Why would there even be a XB270HU called Abprz anyway? Confuses people. Could be a typo on Newegg?

ANyway Dell has a new TN version coming out soon, 27", 1440p, Gsync, 144hz. Priced higher than this Acer. Lol.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would there even be a XB270HU called Abprz anyway? Confuses people. Could be a typo on Newegg?
> 
> ANyway Dell has a new TN version coming out soon, 27", 1440p, Gsync, 144hz. Priced higher than this Acer. Lol.


Dell using G-SYNC? Very surprising. You're paying for the brand name I'm sure, but it might have significantly better QC than Acer and ASUS.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Dell using G-SYNC? Very surprising. You're paying for the brand name I'm sure, but it might have significantly better QC than Acer and ASUS.


Probably.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1571428/trustedreviews-dell-unveils-first-curved-27in-and-1440p-144hz-g-sync-monitors/0_20


----------



## Chargeit

dsaf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Some users have *reported that the bleeding went away for a great deal after 1 or 2 weeks*... you could try sitting out 2 weeks, and RMA it then, if necessary.


Sounds like placebo to me. Even they got used to it, or, they just wanted to think it happened. Bleed doesn't get better over time. Least I've never heard of it happening from a reputable source.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> dsaf
> Sounds like placebo to me. Even they got used to it, or, they just wanted to think it happened. Bleed doesn't get better over time. Least I've never heard of it happening from a reputable source.


That's what I said too. But then a week later the BLB in the bottom right corner of my XB270HU went from being annoyingly pronounced to being difficult to spot. My brother is the one who pointed it out to me and he never read anything on this forum about users reporting the same thing.

I'm not sure why I'd want to think that my monitor had distinctly bad light bleed when really it had very little light bleed.


----------



## Chargeit

Looks like I scored. No backlight bleed in the corners (brightness 65 out of the box). The slightest hint on the upper left which was hard to notice..

Getting everything setup then I'll take a picture later.

At 60 brightness. Looks better in person and that right side is only like that at a angle. Can't see it.



At 30 brightness.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Looks like I scored. No backlight bleed in the corners (brightness 65 out of the box). The slightest hint on the upper left which was hard to notice..
> 
> Getting everything setup then I'll take a picture later.


Congratulations, welcome to the club


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Congratulations, welcome to the club


Thanks. After that first one I was kind of worried.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> There are only 4 screws with which the panel sits in its housing, and those are the VESA 100x100mm screws..that's it.
> You could carefully remove the front bezel like I did. It's not hard to do but I can imagine people get nervous when opening up this expensive monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started at the right side, then the top, then left side and then the bottom... exactly in that order. Just use something that won't scratch the screen and bezels.
> To pry it open I used something that looks like this, covered with painter's tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (so that it wouldn't scratch anything)
> http://media.memoryexpress.com/Assets/Products/MX38172/09.jpg


Is that a PCIE slot cover? I mean the thing you used to pry off the bezel.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Is that a PCIE slot cover? I mean the thing you used to pry off the bezel.


YES it is... good thing about it is that it's fully straight, a bit like this but then thinner: http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/images/product_images/large/PM-PCI-SLOT4-1.jpg

I mentioned this before, but I'll do it again, I started at the right side, then the top, left side and finally the bottom... be VERY careful when 'entering' the bottom right because the PCB for the controls is clicked into the bottom of the bezel!!
Just jerking the bezel off the monitor will rip the flatcable of the PCB... be very gentle









-edit-

http://imgur.com/JKvOg0q

anyone want to swap this Asus MG279Q panel (flawless) with their XB270HU panel?


----------



## Levesque

Yes! After 2 weeks at Acer's repair, my XB270HU is back and... it's perfect.

I had some dust behind the screen and they simply exchanged the monitor, and send me a perfect one! No bleeding, no dust, no stuck/dead pixels. So happy.









Acer repair rocks finally. :O Don't be scared to send your defective XB270HU. The replacement I got is SO much better.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yes! After 2 weeks at Acer's repair, my XB270HU is back and... it's perfect.
> 
> I had some dust behind the screen and they simply exchanged the monitor, and send me a perfect one! No bleeding, no dust, no stuck/dead pixels. So happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer repair rocks finally. :O Don't be scared to send your defective XB270HU. The replacement I got is SO much better.


Take some pics in the dark... let us see the awesomeness


----------



## Abcdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yes! After 2 weeks at Acer's repair, my XB270HU is back and... it's perfect.
> 
> I had some dust behind the screen and they simply exchanged the monitor, and send me a perfect one! No bleeding, no dust, no stuck/dead pixels. So happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer repair rocks finally. :O Don't be scared to send your defective XB270HU. The replacement I got is SO much better.


Did acer charge for shipping directly to them? I was thinking about sending mine to amazon for a replacement because of the small backlight bleed i've got in the bottom center and a stuck pixel half an inch above it. My fear is just the chance of it coming back as a replacement even worse. Guess I might give it a shot, it would suck to go back to my old monitor for 2 weeks, though


----------



## Abcdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Some users have reported that the bleeding went away for a great deal after 1 or 2 weeks... you could try sitting out 2 weeks, and RMA it then, if necessary.


Dunno, guess I could try that. I really wanted this thing in time for Phantom Pain, it does suck that such a small bleed sticks out so much though (Especially when it's right in the center)


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yes! After 2 weeks at Acer's repair, my XB270HU is back and... it's perfect.
> 
> I had some dust behind the screen and they simply exchanged the monitor, and send me a perfect one! No bleeding, no dust, no stuck/dead pixels. So happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer repair rocks finally. :O Don't be scared to send your defective XB270HU. The replacement I got is SO much better.


Awesome to hear that. This is the 2nd report I've heard about sending their monitor directly to Acer, and the last was equally as positive.

This might just be the route for people who don't want to play the lottery. Still, it would make me a little nervous.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abcdude*
> 
> Did acer charge for shipping directly to them? I was thinking about sending mine to amazon for a replacement because of the small backlight bleed i've got in the bottom center and a stuck pixel half an inch above it. My fear is just the chance of it coming back as a replacement even worse. Guess I might give it a shot, it would suck to go back to my old monitor for 2 weeks, though


You always had the option of RMAing direct to acer rather than returning to the store.

Ive heard mixed results direct returning to acer. The few bad ones ive read are from a few months ago, most of the recent ones seem positive.


----------



## Levesque

I was out of my 30 days returning to store window, so I had to deal directly with Acer repair.

Acer paid for shipping to pick it up and to return it to me. So I didn't have to pay anything.


----------



## blainethemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abcdude*
> 
> So I caved in last week and just went for this monitor when amazon had a restock, and i'm just completely blown away. It just looks so colorful and sharp, and most importantly, smooth. Coming from a 60hz, 1080p TN display to this was just insane, and I love it.
> 
> Well, I _almost_ love it.
> 
> My panel came with no dead pixels or smudges, and only one small stuck pixel on the bottom right, but it's barely even noticeable. Now what is noticeable, is the backlight bleed. Thing is, the corners are perfect. No backlight bleed whatsoever, but of course there has to be a small freaking bit of bleeding right in the bottom center.
> 
> Here is a picture of it: http://i.imgur.com/6ePrWni.png
> 
> Obviously, it gets really distracting in movies. Whenever a scene goes dark that tiny bit of bleed just sticks out like a sore thumb. Anything that's fullscreen looks great on the other hand, but I really wanted this as a multimedia monitor.
> 
> Is there anything easy to just fix a bleed this small? I just really don't want to send it back and end up getting one with dead pixels and even worse bleeding.
> 
> I'm glad that it's not as bad as the MG279Q I returned for this monitor was, though http://i.imgur.com/NLWCI9p.png


that's far closer to what i'm seeing on mine than what i managed to capture



the leftmost bright spot on the top edge looks like the one in your picture. it's been two weeks and if anything, the spot to the right of it seems to be getting a little brighter

also unsure whether to try for a replacement or not. it doesn't have any other issues that i've noticed, but those bleed spots have definitely been sticking out in games like Neon Struct and Alien Isolation, on the loading screens of Ground Zeroes, etc.


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yes! After 2 weeks at Acer's repair, my XB270HU is back and... it's perfect.
> 
> I had some dust behind the screen and they simply exchanged the monitor, and send me a perfect one! No bleeding, no dust, no stuck/dead pixels. So happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer repair rocks finally. :O Don't be scared to send your defective XB270HU. The replacement I got is SO much better.


Please post a pic in the dark...I think im fine with mine but i want to see how much the bleed can really be reduced lol


----------



## Vizkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blainethemono*
> 
> that's far closer to what i'm seeing on mine than what i managed to capture
> 
> 
> 
> the leftmost bright spot on the top edge looks like the one in your picture. it's been two weeks and if anything, the spot to the right of it seems to be getting a little brighter
> 
> also unsure whether to try for a replacement or not. it doesn't have any other issues that i've noticed, but those bleed spots have definitely been sticking out in games like Neon Struct and Alien Isolation, on the loading screens of Ground Zeroes, etc.


I'd give it a few days/a week to see how much it bugs you in game and if you can see noticeable color changes because of the bleeding. If it bugs you still, then perhaps try getting a replacement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What the hell is that? Why does it have the same name as the XB270HU if it's a TN panel? So now they have a ROG Swift PG278Q counterpart, although the price of both is too close to that of the IPS XB270HU to make them worthwhile in my opinion.


Agreed, the IPS upgrade for only $20 more on Amazon makes the real XB270 worth it. I also wonder what the QC is like on Acer's take on TN. Comparing only the TN panels, the RoG Swift is nicer because it has a matte finish, smaller bezel, and better base, but the QC issues are atrocious.


----------



## Chargeit

For some reason Gsync and Vsync aren't working together. For instance, if I set the refresh rate to 100Hz and turn both on it wont' cap at 100 fps. It seemed to work together at first.

I think it happened after I enabled Full Screen and Windowed Gsync mode. Switching back has no affect. Thinking I might reinstall the driver tomorrow since it persists through restarts and adjustments. I can however limit the fps by other means. Just would like it to work as intended.

*I jumped the gun on saying this screen is perfect. After adjusting the tilt I can see clear light bleed in all four corners when standing over the monitor from a distance. Luckily I don't see it when in a normal sitting position. Still, a little annoying knowing it's there.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> For some reason Gsync and Vsync aren't working together. For instance, if I set the refresh rate to 100Hz and turn both on it wont' cap at 100 fps. It seemed to work together at first.
> 
> I think it happened after I enabled Full Screen and Windowed Gsync mode. Switching back has no affect. Thinking I might reinstall the driver tomorrow since it persists through restarts and adjustments. I can however limit the fps by other means. Just would like it to work as intended.
> 
> *I jumped the gun on saying this screen is perfect. After adjusting the tilt I can see clear light bleed in all four corners when standing over the monitor from a distance. Luckily I don't see it when in a normal sitting position. Still, a little annoying knowing it's there.


Disable Vsync.
Use the FPS Limiter in Afterburner or another app.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Disable Vsync.
> Use the FPS Limiter in Afterburner or another app.


That's what I did. Still, that isn't the intended behavior. The refresh and Vsync option should have a affect and it did at first.

One thing I find odd is that wide open Gsync feels better at one fps then if you limited it to that fps.

For instance. Far Cry 3 wide open at 144Hz feels crazy smooth while running mostly in the upper 90's in heavy foliage areas. If I try to limit the fps in any way it still feels good, but, not nearly the same.

Say I see that in Far Cry 3 my normal fps in more demanding areas is in the upper 90's and it's smooth. I then set the refresh rate to 100Hz. Now when it hits 100 fps (which it easily hits and above) it should Vsync which seems to remove some smoothness. To keep it working within Gsync I then go and limit the fps in afterburner to 99. Well, you'd think that if wide open at 99 fps it's extremely smooth that limited to 99 it would be as smooth but it isn't. Even though by limiting it to 99 it's still in Gsync range it just isn't the same as if I left it wide open.

My main reason for doing this is I play a fair amount of 3rd person games with a xbox controller. On a xbox controller 60 fps feels really damned smooth and I see no reason in running over sucking up more power and putting out more heat in the process if I'm very happy at 60 in those games. Still, I just can't get it to feel the same as if I leave it wide open even at the same fps. I guess it's just that brick wall that gets thrown up when you limit fps that causes it to feel so different.

First world problems and Gsync is functioning well. Just trying to optimize so that I don't push out high fps when I don't wan't/need it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> That's what I did. Still, that isn't the intended behavior. The refresh and Vsync option should have a affect and it did at first.
> 
> One thing I find odd is that wide open Gsync feels better at one fps then if you limited it to that fps.
> 
> For instance. Far Cry 3 wide open at 144Hz feels crazy smooth while running mostly in the upper 90's in heavy foliage areas. If I try to limit the fps in any way it still feels good, but, not nearly the same.
> 
> Say I see that in Far Cry 3 my normal fps in more demanding areas is in the upper 90's and it's smooth. I then set the refresh rate to 100Hz. Now when it hits 100 fps (which it easily hits and above) it should Vsync which seems to remove some smoothness. To keep it working within Gsync I then go and limit the fps in afterburner to 99. Well, you'd think that if wide open at 99 fps it's extremely smooth that limited to 99 it would be as smooth but it isn't. Even though by limiting it to 99 it's still in Gsync range it just isn't the same as if I left it wide open.
> 
> My main reason for doing this is I play a fair amount of 3rd person games with a xbox controller. On a xbox controller 60 fps feels really damned smooth and I see no reason in running over sucking up more power and putting out more heat in the process if I'm very happy at 60 in those games. Still, I just can't get it to feel the same as if I leave it wide open even at the same fps. I guess it's just that brick wall that gets thrown up when you limit fps that causes it to feel so different.
> 
> First world problems and Gsync is functioning well. Just trying to optimize so that I don't push out high fps when I don't wan't/need it.


You set the FPS limit to 140.
Vsync limits fps to max refresh which is 144.


----------



## Chargeit

Vsync should limit the fps to the set refresh rate of the monitor. I switch my refresh rates around a lot. Not sure if ya'll noticed but for me above 100Hz my GPU doesn't throttle down correctly. At 100Hz or under in windows my GPU runs at 135MHZ and 34c. At 120Hz+ my gpu runs more like 900MHz and idles at 59c (fans come on at 60c so I think it's a back and forth). That's also part of my reasoning for messing with this. I don't want to leave my refresh in a range that doesn't allow for throttling.

Back when I was on surround one driver update introduced a similar issue. With triple screen with surround mode turned on it would not allow my GPU to throttle. With surround mode turned off it would throttle down. Same number of monitors, same number of pixels just surround mode on or off that changed.

I think it has more to do with lower end hardware that really does need a boost to run high refresh or res in windows. Problem being it seems to affect more then just lower end hardware. It doesn't make sense that at 100Hz my GPU can push windows while sleeping at 135MHz and suddenly 120Hz requires a x6 clock speed increase.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Vsync should limit the fps to the set refresh rate of the monitor. I switch my refresh rates around a lot. Not sure if ya'll noticed but for me above 100Hz my GPU doesn't throttle down correctly. At 100Hz or under in windows my GPU runs at 135MHZ and 34c. At 120Hz+ my gpu runs more like 900MHz and idles at 59c (fans come on at 60c so I think it's a back and forth). That's also part of my reasoning for messing with this. I don't want to leave my refresh in a range that doesn't allow for throttling.
> 
> Back when I was on surround one driver update introduced a similar issue. With triple screen with surround mode turned on it would not allow my GPU to throttle. With surround mode turned off it would throttle down. Same number of monitors, same number of pixels just surround mode on or off that changed.
> 
> I think it has more to do with lower end hardware that really does need a boost to run high refresh or res in windows. Problem being it seems to affect more then just lower end hardware. It doesn't make sense that at 100Hz my GPU can push windows while sleeping at 135MHz and suddenly 120Hz requires a x6 clock speed increase.


My MSI 980 Ti idles @ 120hz.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> My MSI 980 Ti idles @ 120hz.


So yours down clocks to 135MHZ at 120Hz?

Maybe mine does it at 100Hz because of the way I have my sound set up. My sound runs over HDMI to a receiver. The computer treats it as a 2nd display even though I don't currently have a display hooked to it. No way around this and cloning doesn't allow me to push my res above 60Hz on the gaming monitor.


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Vsync should limit the fps to the set refresh rate of the monitor. I switch my refresh rates around a lot. Not sure if ya'll noticed but for me above 100Hz my GPU doesn't throttle down correctly. At 100Hz or under in windows my GPU runs at 135MHZ and 34c. At 120Hz+ my gpu runs more like 900MHz and idles at 59c (fans come on at 60c so I think it's a back and forth). That's also part of my reasoning for messing with this. I don't want to leave my refresh in a range that doesn't allow for throttling.
> 
> Back when I was on surround one driver update introduced a similar issue. With triple screen with surround mode turned on it would not allow my GPU to throttle. With surround mode turned off it would throttle down. Same number of monitors, same number of pixels just surround mode on or off that changed.
> 
> I think it has more to do with lower end hardware that really does need a boost to run high refresh or res in windows. Problem being it seems to affect more then just lower end hardware. It doesn't make sense that at 100Hz my GPU can push windows while sleeping at 135MHz and suddenly 120Hz requires a x6 clock speed increase.


Hm that is weird as far as I know that bug should only be around at above 120hz. That's what happens on my titan x, above 120hz it idles at 875mhz at 120 or below it idles at 135mhz. Are you certain you set desktop refresh rate to 120 ?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> So yours down clocks to 135MHZ at 120Hz?
> 
> Maybe mine does it at 100Hz because of the way I have my sound set up. My sound runs over HDMI to a receiver. The computer treats it as a 2nd display even though I don't currently have a display hooked to it. No way around this and cloning doesn't allow me to push my res above 60Hz on the gaming monitor.


If I turn off Chrome, yes it does.


----------



## Chargeit

Ok, then it's 100Hz for me because of the receiver being treated like a 2nd display. Even if there isn't a display hooked up that information is still being generated and sent. When I was using triple screen the cut off for me was also 100Hz on my middle screen before the card would stop throttling.


----------



## black3d

I've tried 4 of these so far:

#1 (from B&H): Very minimal backlight bleed*. 2 stuck pixels (red) in the center area. Tried JScreenFix, to no avail.

#2 (from Newegg): Terrible backlight bleed* in the upper left-hand corner.

#3 (from local Micro Center): Mild to moderate backlight bleed* in all 4 corners.

#4 (from local Micro Center): Moderate backlight bleed* in the upper and lower right-hand corners.

*Compared to my Acer K272HUL (another 27" 1440p IPS panel), which doesn't have any bleed issues.

For now I'm sticking with #1 and returning the rest. I can live with the 2 stuck pixels if necessary since they're only noticeable against a white (or bright-colored) background (and at this resolution and screen size, they're pretty small). And they definitely don't bother me enough to risk trying a pixel massage (which I've never done before).

For $800+, though, it should be perfect. My local Fry's got recently got some, so I might give them a shot since I can return #1 until mid-September. Good luck everyone...


----------



## Levesque

Sigh. I cried victory to fast.










Now I have a yellowish tint in greys and whites on left side, like 1/3 of the screen. If I move a window, right side is ok, but left side is yellowish.

In games I didn't notice it, but when doing other things on desktop it's quite noticeable now. Can't believe I have to send it back again.









But if I don't get a good one I will ask for a refund. Seriously Acer, why didn't you just check it 2 sec before sending it back to me? Just use a black pattern and a white pattern for God's sake before sending it back to a customer after replacing it!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. I cried victory to fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a yellowish tint in greys and whites on left side, like 1/3 of the screen. If I move a window, right side is ok, but left side is yellowish.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In games I didn't notice it, but when doing other things on desktop it's quite noticeable now. Can't believe I have to send it back again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I don't get a good one I will ask for a refund. Seriously Acer, why didn't you just check it 2 sec before sending it back to me? Just use a black pattern and a white pattern for God's sake before sending it back to a customer after replacing it!


Man, realize that this isn't a professional quality IPS.

It's $800

Gsync = $250 ($550)

Fast refresh rate = $150 - $200 ($350)

Gaming monitor (response times and naming) = $50 ($300)

It's pretty much a $300 name brand IPS panel. If you want a high end screen then buy one that's made for photo editing and stuff, not a gaming monitor.

*Here, check out this list...
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2402114,00.asp


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Man, realize that this isn't a professional quality IPS.


I already have a 5000$ NEC at work for photo and video editing, and a full blown lab for photos production. That's not the point.







I'm also an ISF calibrator and a high-end projector reviewers. I know my displays.

So you're telling me that it's ok and acceptable for a 1000$ (canadian money sux right now) gaming monitor to have 1/3 of the screen yellow while the other side is perfectly ok?

I have 4 gaming PCs at home on a gigabit LAN, and using 300-400$ 144Hz LCDs with those systems, and have around 50X 200-300$ LCDs in my 2 business, and uniformity is fine on those, no yellowish tint, no dead pixels, no dust, etc. PQ is quite good on all of those actually.

Maybe I'm overly critical, but for 1000$, I was expecting a bit more performance. And after sending it 2 times to Acer repair, I was also expecting them to CHECK them before sending them back.









I was using 3X 30'' Nvidia surround before the Acer, 3x HP ZR30w, each was 1000$, and none had any of those defects.

But I don't want to argue honestly. Will probably ask for a refund and forget about this monitor and wait for something better to come out.


----------



## Chargeit

How long did it take you to notice the yellowing? I mean, I think you're just being far to critical of it. This might be a $800usd screen, but, you're spending that money for it's gaming abilities, not it's raw PQ. I mean, it isn't like you came in, said those sob's sent me a screen that's half yellow. You came in, were happy, then started breaking down the screen until you were unhappy with it.

Seriously, you're not going to get the screen you expect/want out of this monitor. Even if there is that 1 in 1000 perfect monitor out there you can damned well believe it's in the hands of some spoiled 12 year old that doesn't appreciate it.


----------



## JBCool

Well, I decided to try one of these after a few months of waiting. I got one from Amazon and have been using it for the last few days now. I really do like it (except for the cheapo bezel, buttons and power LED).

It does have the rather typical IPS glow that is seen in many pics/vids, most noticeable in the lower right corner, and also the separate issue of backlight bleed in a few places. There is a tiny speck (thing?) under the surface of the screen and, worst of all, a dead pixel about two inches up from center. So I didn't get the greatest specimen and I'm thinking about exchanging it for another one.

Does anybody know if Amazon will send out the replacement before they receive the original (I secretly want to compare both side-by-side), or does Amazon only send the replacement upon receipt of the original? Oh, and how many times I can keep exchanging it before Amazon tells me to get lost?

Thanks!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If I turn off Chrome, yes it does.


Check Chrome's setting in NVCP, it is likely set to "max performance" power usage. Set it to adaptive and it should idle properly, I had the same issue with my 980 at first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ok, then it's 100Hz for me because of the receiver being treated like a 2nd display. Even if there isn't a display hooked up that information is still being generated and sent. When I was using triple screen the cut off for me was also 100Hz on my middle screen before the card would stop throttling.


None of that even matters, just select prefer max refresh rate in your 3D programs settings in NVCP. That way you can have 100 or 120 on desktop and then 144Hz while running games. Then Vsync will behave the way it should when you hit the 144Hz cap from time to time.

This is overclock.net, I wouldn't just accept that your card doesn't idle properly at 120Hz and write it off as an HDMI/dual input issue. Like other have suggested it could be Chrome or another program that is set to "max performance" in the 3D programs settings in NVCP. Make sure all non gaming programs are set to adaptive power usage and not prefer max performance. I am willing to bet that it is a program causing it and not the extra cable. Even if it were the HDMI cable I would find another way to hook up a stereo receiver vs sacrificing framerates.


----------



## blainethemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizkos*
> 
> I'd give it a few days/a week to see how much it bugs you in game and if you can see noticeable color changes because of the bleeding. If it bugs you still, then perhaps try getting a replacement.


no color changes really, except on very dark colors, but that's almost imperceptible for me

it's only on black screens that i've noticed it


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Check Chrome's setting in NVCP, it is likely set to "max performance" power usage. Set it to adaptive and it should idle properly, I had the same issue with my 980 at first.
> None of that even matters, just select prefer max refresh rate in your 3D programs settings in NVCP. That way you can have 100 or 120 on desktop and then 144Hz while running games. Then Vsync will behave the way it should when you hit the 144Hz cap from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> This is overclock.net, I wouldn't just accept that your card doesn't idle properly at 120Hz and write it off as an HDMI/dual input issue. Like other have suggested it could be Chrome or another program that is set to "max performance" in the 3D programs settings in NVCP. Make sure all non gaming programs are set to adaptive power usage and not prefer max performance. I am willing to bet that it is a program causing it and not the extra cable. Even if it were the HDMI cable I would find another way to hook up a stereo receiver vs sacrificing framerates.


Nothing is set to max performance in my Nvidia control panel. It's because I have my receiver hooked up over HDMI which counts as a 2nd display even if I don't use it. There is no other way to hook it up. Optical only pulls 5.1 using DTS which doesn't work correctly in windows 10 right now.

When I had triple screen hooked up it did the same thing with my 144Hz benQ. 100Hz it would idle, 120+ it wouldn't idle. Maybe I'll test it out later and see what it does if I unhook my receiver, but, I'm not going without my sound system just to run at 120Hz all the time.

Thanks for the suggestions.

*Actually it already idles at 120Hz. Odd because on that 1080p BenQ it didn't idle at 120Hz.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Nothing is set to max performance in my Nvidia control panel. It's because I have my receiver hooked up over HDMI which counts as a 2nd display even if I don't use it. There is no other way to hook it up. Optical only pulls 5.1 using DTS which doesn't work correctly in windows 10 right now...
> 
> *Actually it already idles at 120Hz. Odd because on that 1080p BenQ it didn't idle at 120Hz.


Huh, well I guess that's good. If it ramps up its clocks again check what programs are running. Sometimes it can be a program that isn't listed in NVCP and you have to add it manually. It happened to me and it turned out to be Chrome (which is my wife's browser) and another program she uses to communicate long distance (Line something), they were both automatically set to performance for some reason.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Huh, well I guess that's good. If it ramps up its clocks again check what programs are running. Sometimes it can be a program that isn't listed in NVCP and you have to add it manually. It happened to me and it turned out to be Chrome (which is my wife's browser) and another program she uses to communicate long distance (Line something), they were both automatically set to performance for some reason.


Yea, seems to idle at 120Hz now. I did reinstall the drivers when I switched monitors. Still, if a program was set to high performance then it shouldn't matter the refresh rate the GPU would run at stock clock no matter what. Yea, I don't know what changed but I won't complain about it.


----------



## JBCool

Amazon has a few in stock, so I decided to exchange for another one. If they ship it soon, I should be able to have both side by side before I return the first one. I assume I can return the second one if it's worse than the first?

I guess my main concern is that the replacement will be worse than the first. Isn't that rather ridiculous for a $719 product?


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yes! After 2 weeks at Acer's repair, my XB270HU is back and... it's perfect.
> 
> I had some dust behind the screen and they simply exchanged the monitor, and send me a perfect one! No bleeding, no dust, no stuck/dead pixels. So happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer repair rocks finally. :O Don't be scared to send your defective XB270HU. The replacement I got is SO much better.


For some, mine like your had dust stuck inside, after 2 weeks I got it back from Acer repair and they just exchanged the panel with get this.. A faulty one, got a dead pixel and some rather huge black thing stuck inside. So it is going back again, hopefully it won't take 2 weeks this time, but I am pretty pissed at them to put it mildly


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> For some, mine like your had dust stuck inside, after 2 weeks I got it back from Acer repair and they just exchanged the panel with get this.. A faulty one, got a dead pixel and some rather huge black thing stuck inside. So it is going back again, hopefully it won't take 2 weeks this time, but I am pretty pissed at them to put it mildly


Thats more inline with what ive read about direct acer RMAs. I read a few reports of people getting the same panel back with a note saying "tested for 24 hours, no issues found" (or something to that effect).

My decision about this monitor is made. After returning 2 of them, i got a 260$ refurb Asus PB278Q from newegg. Came pretty much perfect. It will definitely hold me over until Asus come out with their IPS gsync panel, which will hopefully be better QC (hopefully) or at the very least, make prices drop. I would have loved to get one of these monitors, but i just got tired of boomeranging monitors back to Amazon.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## oscarhunt

The great 2015 monitor journey &#8230;
The year began with an Overlord Tempest that I had been using for the better part of 2014. This monitor checked off three firsts for me: IPS, >60 Hz, and 1440p. This was a great monitor, and its only faults in my eyes were the bezel and stand. My roommate began using my laptop to play SWTOR with me, so I used this as an excuse to try a new monitor.

Dell had recently released their 21:9 U3415w, so I went that route. I loved the productivity of the ultra-wide, but grew tired of turning my head. Reading on the curve was also a minor annoyance, as browser windows were quickly snapped to either the left or right upon being opened, due to full screen viewing being rather obnoxious. Corner glow was also quite magnified for viewing 16:9 content in full screen, due to the black barring of the sides.

With the mindset of putting a newly acquired 980ti to the test, enter the 4k bug. The Acer XB280HK was first up, and it did not survive out of the box for long. TN is just too hard a pill to swallow after having used IPS. The 28" screen was also not doing the 4k resolution any favors in my opinion, as without scaling everything was just too small. With SWTOR I can't say that G-Sync was all that helpful either. I believe trying to run all setting at max (minus AA) kept me out of the minimum range for its effectiveness too often, and I was seeing stutter the same a G-Sync-less monitor.

BenQ 3201PH and Crossover 404k were next on deck. The BenQ looked great with better contrast than the previous two IPS panels, yielding nice black levels. Too bad the Crossover never arrived undamaged in two attempts as I was rather curious about its VA panel. 32" seems like a nice place for 4k as well, as better eyes than mine may be able to get away with no scaling, but 125% worked good for me here.

At the same time I was ordering the BenQ and Crossover one of my friends was set to try out an Acer XB270HU, which I was anxious to borrow. Unfortunately he did not receive a good panel, and decided not to try again. For some reason wanting to try this monitor kept nagging at me, as the 120 Hz of the Tempest was missed on the desktop and in SWTOR. When Amazon dropped the price and removed the "under review", I decided to scratch the itch. As an apparent early birthday present Amazon delivered a perfect panel, and after a solid week of use, the BenQ is going back in the box.

The 980ti keeps the framerate in a good range to take advantage the high refresh rate and G-Sync. This produces a significant difference for me in SWTOR (only game I play in case you can't tell by now) and brings back my high refresh rate desktop experience. In the end the extra pixels of 4k are not missed. Game textures are just not high enough to take advantage of them. And while working on the desktop, more often than not I am simply snapping one application left and one right, and 1440p provides enough real estate for that method.

It is worth noting that streaming 4k content is out of question at my present location. 720 is about as good as can be had here, without serious buffering issues. Also these monitors have been my all-in-ones, so I am also using them for T.V. and movies. I try to catch Kill Bill on each one as a control, due to how well it covers pretty much the whole gamut of the viewing experience (black and white, saturated color, normal color, and animation). The Acer scores top marks here as well due to having nice contrast and the least amount of corner glow.

This forum was a great source of information, thank you to all who contribute! Special consideration from my wallet to Amazon for making buying and especially selling these monitors so convenient.


----------



## karkee

I am also done with this monitor, no more acer for me especially not this monitor. For 800€ it should atleast not have all these problems and I do not trust this product anymore, I know that many people got a good one but all the hassle of returning (than no stock at the vendor) made me quit trying to get a good one.

I will buy another Qnix or korean panel for now untill something better comes out!


----------



## Inflatable

Hi guys, new on these forums and I just wanted to share my experience with the Acer XB270HU that I've been using for about 2 weeks now..

After reading a lot about it including all the horror stories about bad QC I decided to go for a refurbished model that the store I bought it from could verify was 100% ok.. The store involved was www.coolblue.nl, they sell returned and refurbised goods from their store at a discount. The XB270HU I was interested in had it's panel replaced and since they test all the stuff they resell Coolblue could garantee me it was as good as new with 0 dead pixels and no serious backlightbleed, and thankfully they did not lie, I pretty much got a perfect monitor with a 21% discount and still 23 months full warranty..

So yeah, I'm very happy with it, it's not 100% new, but it is 100% pixelperfect with no possible RMA hassle and with a discount.. The very nice colours on it are fantastic and I really enjoy the bigger screen with higher resolution.. I had a LG W2363D before this which was already 120Hz, but 23", TN and 1080p.. The 144Hz and G-sync is very nice on the XB270HU but since my previous monitor was already 120Hz I did not notice a huge difference in terms of smoothness without tearing etc when gaming tbh.. Like I said, biggest difference for me are the much better colours and higher resolution, wel worth the upgrade for me personally.. The glossy bezel looks fine to me and since the LG also has a glossy bezel I was already kindof used the the reflections that can cause, they do not bother me..

Anyway, here are some photo's I took with my camera in a completly dark room.. Please mind that when looking at the screen with your own eyes the IPS-glow and backlightbleed effects are harder to see.. Bassicly this is a almost perfect screen.. My old LG had more bleed then this and I did not even notice it on that before I starded looking for it with these tests in a completly dark room after reading about it on this Acer.. As you will see, my XB270HU only has a very little bit of bleed near the middle bottom right of the screen.. With the naked eye it's barly visable with the setting I use (30 brightness)..

This is the screen at normal distance when I'm sitting behind my desk with brightness on 30.. You only see some IPS-glow in the corners (this is not bleed)..


This is up close making the glow effects even stronger.. Blue on the left, yellow on the right..


This photo is taken about 2 meters away for the screen and bassicly shows how I see the screen with my own eyes.. As you can see, there's only a little bit of backlight bleed near middle to bottom right corner..


For refrence, this is a photo also from 2 meters with 100% brightness (way to bright)


Again same 100% brightness but now up close, making the IPS-glow effects very obvious...


Like I said, it's pretty much perfect..


----------



## templetonpeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Sigh. I cried victory to fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a yellowish tint in greys and whites on left side, like 1/3 of the screen. If I move a window, right side is ok, but left side is yellowish.
> 
> In games I didn't notice it, but when doing other things on desktop it's quite noticeable now. Can't believe I have to send it back again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I don't get a good one I will ask for a refund. Seriously Acer, why didn't you just check it 2 sec before sending it back to me? Just use a black pattern and a white pattern for God's sake before sending it back to a customer after replacing it!


I had the exact same issue as you. I would have kept my last one, but for the fact I had a yellowish tint on grey and white on a significant portion of the screen. I wouldn't accept it either as it looks terrible for day to day windows use and web browsing.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Hi guys, new on these forums and I just wanted to share my experience with the Acer XB270HU that I've been using for about 2 weeks now..
> 
> After reading a lot about it including all the horror stories about bad QC I decided to go for a refurbished model that the store I bought it from could verify was 100% ok.. The store involved was www.coolblue.nl, they sell returned and refurbised goods from their store at a discount. The XB270HU I was interested in had it's panel replaced and since they test all the stuff they resell Coolblue could garantee me it was as good as new with 0 dead pixels and no serious backlightbleed, and thankfully they did not lie, I pretty much got a perfect monitor with a 21% discount and still 23 months full warranty..
> 
> So yeah, I'm very happy with it, it's not 100% new, but it is 100% pixelperfect with no possible RMA hassle and with a discount.. The very nice colours on it are fantastic and I really enjoy the bigger screen with higher resolution.. I had a LG W2363D before this which was already 120Hz, but 23", TN and 1080p.. The 144Hz and G-sync is very nice on the XB270HU but since my previous monitor was already 120Hz I did not notice a huge difference in terms of smoothness without tearing etc when gaming tbh.. Like I said, biggest difference for me are the much better colours and higher resolution, wel worth the upgrade for me personally.. The glossy bezel looks fine to me and since the LG also has a glossy bezel I was already kindof used the the reflections that can cause, they do not bother me..
> 
> Anyway, here are some photo's I took with my camera in a completly dark room.. Please mind that when looking at the screen with your own eyes the IPS-glow and backlightbleed effects are harder to see.. Bassicly this is a almost perfect screen.. My old LG had more bleed then this and I did not even notice it on that before I starded looking for it with these tests in a completly dark room after reading about it on this Acer.. As you will see, my XB270HU only has a very little bit of bleed near the middle bottom right of the screen.. With the naked eye it's barly visable with the setting I use (30 brightness)..
> 
> This is the screen at normal distance when I'm sitting behind my desk with brightness on 30.. You only see some IPS-glow in the corners (this is not bleed)..
> 
> 
> This is up close making the glow effects even stronger.. Blue on the left, yellow on the right..
> 
> 
> This photo is taken about 2 meters away for the screen and bassicly shows how I see the screen with my own eyes.. As you can see, there's only a little bit of backlight bleed near middle to bottom right corner..
> 
> 
> For refrence, this is a photo also from 2 meters with 100% brightness (way to bright)
> 
> 
> Again same 100% brightness but now up close, making the IPS-glow effects very obvious...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's pretty much perfect..


That on the left of the screen is glow. The whiter tint on the top and bottom right is backlight bleed. All that matters is your happy with it.


----------



## addicTix

Can anyone tell me how a few people wre able to remove their dust spots with rubbing ? I'm pretty sure I have a dust spot on my screen ( if I take a photo and zoom in,I can see the pixels and I can see its still working just a bit darker, like theres dust )


----------



## Garrett1974NL

You could try flicking it away, sometimes it 'flies' off to the side, doing it a number of times may get rid of it (with the dust being 'in' the bezel)
Or you could go hardcore, take off the bezel, unscrew the 4 VESA screws at the back, remove the back cover, then remove the metal trim that holds the LCD and backlight together, and wipe the LCD and backlight clean with a microfiber cleaning cloth. The risk is then that more dust may come inbetween them, since nobody has a cleanroom at home (really dustfree room for those who don't know what a cleanroom is)


----------



## Shadowarez

Could use one of those oric air purifiers for a day or 2 in a room with hardwood floors anything else will be dust magnet.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> That on the left of the screen is glow. The whiter tint on the top and bottom right is backlight bleed. All that matters is your happy with it.


Yeah I'm very happy with it, especially after being worried about all the horror stories of people receiving panels with dead pixels and major bleed etc.. Like I said the 3rd picture bassicly shows how I see the screen with my own eyes when using the monitor in normal daily use.. That picture only shows a very little bit of bleed on the middle to bottom right which you will not notice at all unless you are really looking for it in a completly dark room on a completly black background.. I think you will not find a new XB270HU much better then this.. I also think some people are looking to hard for these issues because like I said when I started looking for bleed on my older LG it was much worse on that then on the Acer and I really never noticed it on that all those years I used it..

But yeah, like I said, when you have so many issues with new monitors and having to go thru all the RMA hassle maybe it might be a good idea to go look for a refurbished model that the store can test for you and garantee is 100% ok before you buy it.. Receive a good model and save some money, double win!


----------



## mattg

Update to mine. couple weeks in and my original bleed is down 1/3 of what it was and is only noticeable on black screens and even then not that bad. still happy with it! and 0 dead pixels


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Update to mine. couple weeks in and my original bleed is down 1/3 of what it was and is only noticeable on black screens and even then not that bad. still happy with it! and 0 dead pixels


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *templetonpeck*
> 
> I had the exact same issue as you. I would have kept my last one, but for the fact I had a yellowish tint on grey and white on a significant portion of the screen. I wouldn't accept it either as it looks terrible for day to day windows use and web browsing.


Yeah, problem is you can't ''unsee'' something like this after you ''see'' it.









I'm still debating sending it back to Acer, because for gaming it's awesome, since my ''blacks'' are not yellowish at all, practically perfect uniformity, no dead/stuck pixels.

But the second I start web browsing and do day to day windows use, it's always there in my face. 1/3 of the sreen with whites/greys sooo yellowish it's really annoying. For example yesterday I was browsing our last vacation photos with the wife and it was fugly.







Even my wife noticed it and said ''why is the sky so yellow?''.

I know I can use another computer, but it's annoying.

I tried doing a calibration with i1Pro and Calman in a yellowish zone to try to ''tame'' it but then the 2/3 of the screen colors are not accurate anymore.

So I'm keeping it for 1-2 weeks to see if I can get ''use'' to it... or not.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Update to mine. couple weeks in and my original bleed is down 1/3 of what it was and is only noticeable on black screens and even then not that bad. still happy with it! and 0 dead pixels


Happy to hear that.

It's a shame that it can be a hassle to get an XB027HU worth keeping, but once you do - you know you can't go back







I just had to have an IPS 144Hz G-Sync - it's my first gaming monitor and I just couldn't make the leap from my 60Hz IPS to a TN. It's really everything I hoped for.

Surprisingly, it seems harder to get a Gigabyte 980 Ti without coil whine than it is to get a decent Acer. I'm going to have to send in for a 3rd replacement...but atleast it's nice to be done playing that game with the monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yeah, problem is you can't ''unsee'' something like this after you ''see'' it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still debating sending it back to Acer, because for gaming it's awesome, since my ''blacks'' are not yellowish at all, practically perfect uniformity, no dead/stuck pixels.
> 
> But the second I start web browsing and do day to day windows use, it's always there in my face. 1/3 of the sreen with whites/greys sooo yellowish it's really annoying. For example yesterday I was browsing our last vacation photos with the wife and it was fugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my wife noticed it and said ''why is the sky so yellow?''.
> 
> I know I can use another computer, but it's annoying.
> 
> I tried doing a calibration with i1Pro and Calman in a yellowish zone to try to ''tame'' it but then the 2/3 of the screen colors are not accurate anymore.
> 
> So I'm keeping it for 1-2 weeks to see if I can get ''use'' to it... or not.


That's crazy. I've never even heard of this issue until this post. Even though it stings, I'd definitely send it in, if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Chargeit

I hooked back up my old DP cable and now get that odd artifacting at the beginning of some games again. I didn't notice it on the supplied cable.

Any suggestions for a good 9' DP cable? Mine has all the right stats, but, something seems to be off about it. The supplied cable is just long enough to reach my computer when I cut it across my table. That wont' work since it's in the way of things and limits the monitors range of motion.

Also, that USB cable that comes with the monitor isn't long enough to reach my computer. Any suggestions on a 9' replacement for that?

Thanks.


----------



## templetonpeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yeah, problem is you can't ''unsee'' something like this after you ''see'' it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still debating sending it back to Acer, because for gaming it's awesome, since my ''blacks'' are not yellowish at all, practically perfect uniformity, no dead/stuck pixels.
> 
> But the second I start web browsing and do day to day windows use, it's always there in my face. 1/3 of the sreen with whites/greys sooo yellowish it's really annoying. For example yesterday I was browsing our last vacation photos with the wife and it was fugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my wife noticed it and said ''why is the sky so yellow?''.
> 
> I know I can use another computer, but it's annoying.
> 
> I tried doing a calibration with i1Pro and Calman in a yellowish zone to try to ''tame'' it but then the 2/3 of the screen colors are not accurate anymore.
> 
> So I'm keeping it for 1-2 weeks to see if I can get ''use'' to it... or not.


I had 2 weeks to decide with mine and I kept it for the full 2 weeks and then exchanged it for another. I couldn't get used to, but really didn't want to as it's unacceptable for a monitor this expensive.

I think if you sent it in they might just end up giving you another one maybe? I'm not sure how they'd fix that issue.


----------



## Wolfie8881

so apparently there is a different version of this monitor with with a TN panel and 3d Vision .. I made a different thread since I'm not sure how real this is yet, I haven't found any information on this monitor anywhere except the newegg website, my thread is here , mods feel free to merge if needed


----------



## idjekyll

Sorry if this question has been asked to death but would a single 980ti work well with the Predator?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked to death but would a single 980ti work well with the Predator?


Of course. You get to use G-SYNC and ULMB, 6GB VRAM is plenty to work with, and 2560 x 1440 isn't a particularly large resolution for a GPU like the GTX 980 Ti. I use a GTX 980 with mine.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfie8881*
> 
> so apparently there is a different version of this monitor with with a TN panel and 3d Vision .. I made a different thread since I'm not sure how real this is yet, I haven't found any information on this monitor anywhere except the newegg website, my thread is here , mods feel free to merge if needed


yes there are multiple versions of this monitor some with TN and the main one that everyone wants is the IPS


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked to death but would a single 980ti work well with the Predator?


works great on my 970 most games i can pull 80-140fps depending on settings some i just drop down the textures but most i like on medium/high


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfie8881*
> 
> so apparently there is a different version of this monitor with with a TN panel and 3d Vision .. I made a different thread since I'm not sure how real this is yet, I haven't found any information on this monitor anywhere except the newegg website, my thread is here , mods feel free to merge if needed


It should be added to the first post that there is a new *XB270HU Abprz* that uses a TN panel and has 3D Vision 2 support.


----------



## idjekyll

I mostly get people who say that on high/ultra settings on 1440p, i would be struggling to get +50-60 fps so why bother? I am currently gaming on a dell u2515h which is a regular 1440p ips 60hz monitor. would paying the premium price get me good improvements?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> I mostly get people who say that on high/ultra settings on 1440p, i would be struggling to get +50-60 fps so why bother? I am currently gaming on a dell u2515h which is a regular 1440p ips 60hz monitor. would paying the premium price get me good improvements?


not sure why they would say that on my overclocked 970 i get 80fps minimum on bf4 on high settings 80-110fps


----------



## idjekyll

oh alright. how about new triple A titles? I dont play much FPS though. Mostly sandbox and ARPG titles.


----------



## batmanwcm

I just joined the club. I ended up returning my Wasabi Mango UHD420 as I had a dead pixel and a dust blob that bothered me. I ended up getting a used XB270HU on [H] forum for $620 so it worked out for me. I'm still trying to get used to the size as my previous monitor is a 42.5" behemoth which makes this monitor look very tiny in comparison.

So far, I'm loving the 144Hz as this is my first LCD monitor that goes about 60HZ. I'm still testing out G-Sync but so far so good. I don't foresee another upgrade until the inevitable 34" 21:9 *144Hz* (Not 100Hz) IPS monitors w/ either G-Sync or FreeSync show up which I know will be a long while.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> oh alright. how about new triple A titles? I dont play much FPS though. Mostly sandbox and ARPG titles.


1440p is a sweet spot res for a 980 ti. Should be able to pretty much max out anything within reason and expect 60 fps or over.

Gsync seems to work well in 3rd person games.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> oh alright. how about new triple A titles? I dont play much FPS though. Mostly sandbox and ARPG titles.


what did you have in mind?


----------



## idjekyll

sorry what do you mean?


----------



## mattg

What games


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I hooked back up my old DP cable and now get that odd artifacting at the beginning of some games again. I didn't notice it on the supplied cable.
> 
> Any suggestions for a good 9' DP cable? Mine has all the right stats, but, something seems to be off about it. The supplied cable is just long enough to reach my computer when I cut it across my table. That wont' work since it's in the way of things and limits the monitors range of motion.
> 
> Also, that USB cable that comes with the monitor isn't long enough to reach my computer. Any suggestions on a 9' replacement for that?
> 
> Thanks.


These are what I used and didn't have any problems with DP cable USB3 cable


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> What games


witcher 3, gta


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> witcher 3, gta


probably need to have them on medium. having gsync alone it worth it imo, i cant stand screen tear, my last samsung 120htz had it sent me bonkers!


----------



## barsh90

were the problems fixed with this monitor? Thinking about RMA'ing mine.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> were the problems fixed with this monitor? Thinking about RMA'ing mine.


Nobody knows that anwser I think as nobody knows the numbers or what Acer does behind the scenes..

I think RMAing for a new one is still a gamble.. That's why I went for a refurbished model (had the whole panel replaced) that the store checked for me before shipping.. That way I got a good as new monitor without any issues (and a discount)..


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> witcher 3, gta


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> probably need to have them on medium. having gsync alone it worth it imo, i cant stand screen tear, my last samsung 120htz had it sent me bonkers!


No need for lowering to medium at all.. I have a 980Ti and I can say that GTA-V runs very well on 1440p with everything on very high execept for the grass detail which I have on high (I never dip below 60 fps).. You can even enable some AA or advanced graphical settings with that if you wanted to, but then you will dip below 60 fps on a single 980Ti.. Like Chargeit already said, the 980Ti is pretty much the sweetspot for 2560x1440 resolution right now (just like a 970 is on 1920x1080).. You will not go wrong getting a 980Ti and a XB270HU, very good combination..

Dunno about the Witcher 3 as I do not play that, but my guess is it will run pretty much the same as GTA-V..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> oh alright. how about new triple A titles? I dont play much FPS though. Mostly sandbox and ARPG titles.


Wow I can't believe someone said run medium. You can max out Witcher 3 and GTA V except for the AA settings and maybe Hairworks in the former and maybe grass detail for the latter. So pretty damned close to max settings with super duper smooth frame rates.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow I can't believe someone said run medium. You can max out Witcher 3 and GTA V except for the AA settings and maybe Hairworks in the former and maybe grass detail for the latter. So pretty damned close to max settings with super duper smooth frame rates.


A 980 Ti averages ~70fps in Witcher 3 on highest settings available @ 1080p.

Hows that gonna work @ 1440p?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> A 980 Ti averages ~70fps in Witcher 3 on highest settings available @ 1080p.
> 
> Hows that gonna work @ 1440p?


Like I said, lower AA and maybe disable Hairworks and it will run just fine at 1440p. Those two settings murder frame rate in that game. 1440p performance struggles are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Like I said, lower AA and maybe disable Hairworks and it will run just fine at 1440p. Those two settings murder frame rate in that game. 1440p performance struggles are greatly exaggerated.


I ran it without Hairworks, and the AA is Postprocess and doesnt affect framerate much more than like 3 fps at best.

I had ~70fps on avg.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> These are what I used and didn't have any problems with DP cable USB3 cable


Thanks. I'll give them a try.

+rep

*From what I tested in Witcher 3 I was easily able to pull 1440 max with/hairworks. You'll drop fps, but, Gsync should help smooth that out. I'd also limit the fps to 60 to avoid too extreme of fps swings. Right now I'm at the end of the game so I can't test the full open world, but, when I tested with DSR the results were pretty much the same as they are now. I would not play witcher 3 on a 980 ti 1440p at medium settings to gain extra fps.


----------



## Levesque

Just returned, again, my XB270HU to Acer Canada repair.









But I asked to talk with a ''senior'' technician this time to be sure there would be a note in my file to check the monitor before sending it back.

He had some ''interesting'' things to say like ''we don't know anything about any known issue with this monitor'' ''the return rate of those is not higher then other monitors we make'' ''we didn't hear anything particular for this monitor'' ''first time I hear about dust problems, yellowish tint, uniformity, bleeding or dead-pixels for this monitor''.

Was he honesly clueless or lying? He even said he looked in the database for this monitor and there was nothing particular in there. No notes. Nothing.

I told him to go read the UK forum thread about this monitor and told him about this thread here...


----------



## sindica

Just got my 5th monitor with a July build from newegg. This one has minor backlight bleed top left and bottom right corner but can only notice it on a pure black screen and doesnt effect gaming at all. Had a couple dust spots but I was lucky enough to get the biggest dust speck to disappear by lightly flicking the screen. Couldnt get the other dust spot to move. Also had a couple stuck pixels but i gently messaged them and boom no stuck pixels. Finally a keeper after 4 months of trying lol and its still not perfect. Was worth the trouble tho because this monitor is so nice to game on.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just returned, again, my XB270HU to Acer Canada repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I asked to talk with a ''senior'' technician this time to be sure there would be a note in my file to check the monitor before sending it back.
> 
> He had some ''interesting'' things to say like ''we don't know anything about any known issue with this monitor'' ''
> 
> 
> *the return rate of those is not higher then other monitors we make*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> '' ''we didn't hear anything particular for this monitor'' ''first time I hear about dust problems, yellowish tint, uniformity, bleeding or dead-pixels for this monitor''.
> 
> Was he honesly clueless or lying? He even said he looked in the database for this monitor and there was nothing particular in there. No notes. Nothing.
> 
> I told him to go read the UK forum thread about this monitor and told him about this thread here...


The squeaky wheel gets the grease. Point being it wouldn't surprise me if the return rate isn't as bad as people assume. We get the people that are unhappy with the monitor, or, already got told how bad the QC on these things are. Naturally anyone reading these posts are going to look for the smallest thing wrong with their monitor vs someone who just bought it and didn't try to pick it apart.

Without a doubt the QC is below average on these for some reason. I have 4 other Acer monitors, two of them IPS (cheap) which have not so much as a hint of light bleed or dead pixels. Still, they're likely selling so many more of their other monitors vs this one that it wouldn't surprise me if this one didn't stick out for abnormally high returns.

*The IPS acers I posted look really great with their glossy screens and tight PPI (105) for their size. My ol'lady loves them and isn't interested in moving to anything else.


----------



## mattg

I was talking about on a 970 not 980ti


----------



## kumbhani

Has anyone used this monitor in conjunction with an Apple MacPro?

Using discrete ATI video cards I've had no luck whatsoever. Using an NVidia GTX680 I was at least able to get [email protected]/85/60/24 working using the NVidia web-drivers. The built-in nvidia drivers supplied by Apple couldn't go past 60Hz. My problem is that I can't seem to find the right settings to get the monitor to drive at 120Hz. I'm using SwitchRezX 4.5.1 to adjust the timings. I was hoping I could just use the timings embedded in the monitor's EDID but so far no luck and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.

As an aside, you're probably asking why I would want to downgrade the speed of my monitor from 144 to 120... Basically, it's because I'm planning to use this monitor for work (if possible), and a 0(pure black)-255(pure white) transition takes a least 7.5 ms. Which means when I run at 144Hz (6.94 ms frames), I can't transition from black to white completely. If I run at 120Hz (8.33 ms frames), I should be fine to get veridical output from this monitor. For most people this doesn't matter, but for my particular work, it does.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> witcher 3, gta


I am playing the Witcher 3 with 980s in SLI (moderately overclocked) and I average a pretty steady 72-75 FPS right now with ultra settings @ 1440p. I'm sure I could lower hair works and AA settings to squeeze 80 something, but this title just looks so damn good. With a 980ti you would likely see a slightly lower average (in the low 60s I'd guess), but it depends on your settings. Keep in mind you can always sacrifice Gfx settings in faster paced games to boost your framerates.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I am playing the Witcher 3 with 980s in SLI (moderately overclocked) and I average a pretty steady 72-75 FPS right now with ultra settings @ 1440p. I'm sure I could lower hair works and AA settings to squeeze 80 something, but this title just looks so damn good. With a 980ti you would likely see a slightly lower average (in the low 60s I'd guess), but it depends on your settings. Keep in mind you can always sacrifice Gfx settings in faster paced games to boost your framerates.


Right now I just don't know if I should just stick to my u2515h or jump the gun with the xb27hu. Is it true that a game running 40 fps with gsync looks better than without it? And how about temps?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Right now I just don't know if I should just stick to my u2515h or jump the gun with the xb27hu. Is it true that a game running 40 fps with gsync looks better than without it? And how about temps?


Yes G-SYNC helps especially at lower frame rates. The removal of tearing makes lower frame rates look smoother. At one point in Metro 2033 Redux I thought I was at around 60 FPS but in truth I was at 45 FPS. Without G-SYNC that could have never fooled me.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes G-SYNC helps especially at lower frame rates. The removal of tearing makes lower frame rates look smoother. At one point in Metro 2033 Redux I thought I was at around 60 FPS but in truth I was at 45 FPS. Without G-SYNC that could have never fooled me.


Ye it's this reason alone that is a huge plus point for me but a single 980 ti is no pushover anyway. I'll decide today and I'll probably get it by Friday.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Right now I just don't know if I should just stick to my u2515h or jump the gun with the xb27hu. Is it true that a game running 40 fps with gsync looks better than without it? And how about temps?


Boredgunner is right, framerates aren't as important with Gsync because it smooths gameplay out significantly. My 980s are watercooled so they never go over 57C in my loop. I can't remember what they hit on air because it was such a short time before the blocks went on.

Performance wise the XB270HU is a beast, you just have to get your hands on a good one. Just don't sell or return your current monitor until you are sure you have a keeper, that's my 0.02...


----------



## johnnyw

Got my XB270HU yesterday, no dead/stuck pixels & very minor BLB at top right corner that you only notice in totally dark room at black bacround.

What kind of OSD settings you guys are using with this? Tried TFT central settings, but those didint really work (Gamma was totally wrong according lagom). Now using default settings apart from brightness to 30%


----------



## Net1Raven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Got my XB270HU yesterday, no dead/stuck pixels & very minor BLB at top right corner that you only notice in totally dark room at black bacround.
> 
> What kind of OSD settings you guys are using with this? Tried TFT central settings, but those didint really work (Gamma was totally wrong according lagom). Now using default settings apart from brightness to 30%


Where did you buy it from? Also what build date is it?


----------



## Kold

I'm considering trying a third time to get a good Predator. I just received my 21:9 3440x1440 AOC and I am unimpressed. There's brownish back light bleed on all corners and the input lag is very noticeable even above 60fps. The Acer is the perfect monitor IF you get one with little to no back light bleed. Round 3 here I come!


----------



## AMDATI

Ok guys, I caved and bought one from Amazon for $719 new (sold by Amazon). Was waiting for the Asus PG279Q, but with October- December times, I'm just not going to wait potentially 4 more months. I bought a nice sturdy ergotron-like monitor arm to replace the ugly glossy base, so maybe that will help some. I got a good deal at only $99. Also threw in some nice genius 20w desktop speakers while I was at it, since I'm currently using a 12yr old Panasonic bookshelf speaker system.....which is actually 4 times the wattage, but is getting pretty worn looking and things like the tweeters are pushed in from kids pushing on them. I don't need it for things like high end audio playback anyways, I've got my sennheisers for that.

Also got a couple other things, so I just basically went on a $1k.amazon spending spree, god help me







Hopefully the XB270HU has no issues.


----------



## Kold

Good luck. DON'T settle if you receive one with nasty BLB.


----------



## EmCom

Been trying to get comfy with my Acer for the past two weeks and i'm close to the deadline if i want to return it. BLB is quite something on this one, but it really doesnt bother me at all at the moment. Looking at the pictures one could say otherwise:

Picture 1

Picture 2

My main gripe with this panel is the slight yellowish tint on the lower left corner. Putting this display next to a factory calibrated Dell U2515 is a mistake. It beats the acer badly and while i got away with zero dust or dead pixels.. i dont know if i can live with this yellow/brown tint. Hell i don't know if it spreads along the whole screen... going crazy looking at it. Going back to 60hz is not an option either









I have yet to try switching ULMB on if it affects anything.

*Edit* better picture with 31 brightness and camera not on automatic settings.
BLB non-auto


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> Where did you buy it from? Also what build date is it?


Bought it from finnish shop called Jimms PC Store & manufacturing date is June 2015


----------



## AMDATI

All XB270HU's should be of at least a June build date by now. If you get anything earlier, I'd be worried about a returned model branded as new, which some sellers are doing, even big name sellers. By now, all of that old stock should have cleared from pretty much every big name seller, especially with all the replacements.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmCom*
> 
> Been trying to get comfy with my Acer for the past two weeks and i'm close to the deadline if i want to return it. BLB is quite something on this one, but it really doesnt bother me at all at the moment. Looking at the pictures one could say otherwise:
> 
> Picture 1
> 
> Picture 2
> 
> My main gripe with this panel is the slight yellowish tint on the lower left corner. Putting this display next to a factory calibrated Dell U2515 is a mistake. It beats the acer badly and while i got away with zero dust or dead pixels.. i dont know if i can live with this yellow/brown tint. Hell i don't know if it spreads along the whole screen... going crazy looking at it. Going back to 60hz is not an option either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to try switching ULMB on if it affects anything.


That does look worse then mine, see pictures here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/2740

I only have the yellowish tint in bottom right which appears to be a starting point for IPS-glow on that side (it's blue on the left on mine, not yellow).. Did you lower the brightness? It looks very bright in your pictures.. I use mine at 30 brightness max.. In the end it's up to you if you can live with it or not..


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> That does look worse then mine, see pictures here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/2740
> 
> I only have the yellowish tint in bottom right which appears to be a starting point for IPS-glow on that side (it's blue on the left on mine, not yellow).. Did you lower the brightness? It looks very bright in your pictures.. I use mine at 30 brightness max.. In the end it's up to you if you can live with it or not..


I have to admit i can't remember if i had the tft-central values or was it out of the box. It might have been with high default brightness since i was wondering why the bleeding was much lower the day after.









At the moment i have it at around 30 brightness and have yet to notice BLB in games or so. This monitor is solid for gaming and the yellowish is only visible mostly during internet browsing.


----------



## mattg

heres an update on mine.

this was with low light in the room on, to your eyes its about 1/3 as noticeable as the pic looks. i cant see any of that middle change with my eyes only a little in the bottom right



cant believe how much it has dropped!

this was it originaly


----------



## AMDATI

Acer is going to release a second matte version of this called the XB271HU, and it possibly, maybe, will do 200hz. The Z35 is 100% confirmed to do 200hz, so the other may aswell. But it won't be out until November. It also has some other specs that don't really matter like quick profile settings and on screen crosshairs. Kind of on the fence about canceling my order before it ships. If I for sure knew it'd pull 200hz, I'd for sure wait. But even then, the first one should drop in price after the release of the second one since they do plan on selling at the $799 point.

The XB271HU is also supposed to have a zero frame design, which is basically just the side bezels gone for multimonitor, still nice on its own though.

Overall though, the Z35 seems to be the one really pushing the envelope, including speakers even. The XB271HU seems to be an XB270HU in a new housing along with a few extra OSD features, but there may be other differences internally or with the panel itself. It's really hard to say with the limited data.

The matte body alone is tempting, but since I'm going to be using a monitor arm rather than the stock glossy base, I think I could live with the glossy bezel, and live without features like on screen crosshairs.

http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_xb1.html

here seems to be somewhat useful info and images.

now I'm really tempted.....I just don't want to wait almost 3 freakin months for it. this is basically the perfect monitor for sure. of course I did get the xb270hu at a ~$40 discount, which I doubt this new one will be any less than the full $800 on release. the only thing I'm not digging is that huge predator logo, it's ugly. this update is basically what the xb270hu should of been on day 1.










more info including release dates: http://www.prweb.com/releases/2015/09/prweb12935409.htm


----------



## karkee

Damn that looks nice actually... I still have not got a second one to test after my first fail one...

But I need a monitor badly! feeling so sad having 1K to spend for a new monitor instead of this crappy 19" thing but not avail here with a good return policy.

Than you posting this, I think I might wait till that comes out and find some Dell or Korean panel for now so I can atleast work on a somewhat decent monitor.

I am also using a monitor arm (Ergotron MX), but still that bezel looks much nicer


----------



## johnnyw

Has anyone found OSD settings for good colours without messing up the gamma. I tried settings found on reviews & all those seems to make gamma worse than its at default settings with lowered brightness only. TFT central settings needs the ICC profile to work proberly, but for gaming would really need OSD only adjustments as ICC profiles doest work on many games i play.


----------



## BarneyRubble

Has anyone dealt with the glossy bezel on this monitor? Plasti dip? Paint? If so, is the bezel easy to remove?

I'll never understand the glossy colors and the company's name on the bezel. What a brilliant idea.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarneyRubble*
> 
> Has anyone dealt with the glossy bezel on this monitor? Plasti dip? Paint? If so, is the bezel easy to remove?
> 
> I'll never understand the glossy colors and the company's name on the bezel. What a brilliant idea.


Not sure why people hate glossy so much. In my computer room I can't even tell the thing is glossy because I manage the lighting.

I won't even get started about these horrible AG coatings on the screen that destroy PQ and clarity. Learn to live like a troll and glossy becomes a non-issue.

If the will is there I don't see a reason you couldn't pull the bezel and paint it. Would void your warranty I'm sure.


----------



## BarneyRubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Not sure why people hate glossy so much. In my computer room I can't even tell the thing is glossy because I manage the lighting.
> 
> I won't even get started about these horrible AG coatings on the screen that destroy PQ and clarity. Learn to live like a troll and glossy becomes a non-issue.
> 
> If the will is there I don't see a reason you couldn't pull the bezel and paint it. Would void your warranty I'm sure.


I'll have to agree with you about the AG coating.


----------



## hamzta09

The Asus version is shipping with 165hz and same pricing.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Ok guys, I caved and bought one from Amazon for $719 new (sold by Amazon). Was waiting for the Asus PG279Q, but with October- December times, I'm just not going to wait potentially 4 more months.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a nice sturdy ergotron-like monitor arm to replace the ugly glossy base, so maybe that will help some. I got a good deal at only $99. Also threw in some nice genius 20w desktop speakers while I was at it, since I'm currently using a 12yr old Panasonic bookshelf speaker system.....which is actually 4 times the wattage, but is getting pretty worn looking and things like the tweeters are pushed in from kids pushing on them. I don't need it for things like high end audio playback anyways, I've got my sennheisers for that.
> 
> Also got a couple other things, so I just basically went on a $1k.amazon spending spree, god help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the XB270HU has no issues.


You crack me up sometimes







... you sure changed your tune even prior to your excellent find on the new Acer models ...
+R









I'm very impressed with Acers speedy adaptability and response to what enthusiasts want ... you'd almost think they were reading this thread religiously!









*I need more specs* (please link the 200Hz rumor) and "PREY" they also pay more attention to the QC ... but dang that's a nice looking lineup no matter what Asus does







... PLEASE offer a GLOSSY VERSION! ... Patience is a Virtue ehhh!

http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_xb1.html

EDIT: Some more specs here but certainly not complete ...
http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/IFA-2015-Acer-Predator-Z35-and-XB1-G-SYNC-Gaming-Monitors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Not sure why people hate glossy so much. In my computer room I can't even tell the thing is glossy because I manage the lighting.
> 
> *I won't even get started about these horrible AG coatings* on the screen that destroy PQ and clarity. Learn to live like a troll and glossy becomes a non-issue.
> If the will is there I don't see a reason you couldn't pull the bezel and paint it. Would void your warranty I'm sure.


+ R







... Lets hope the new Acer lineup has heard us ... they certainly are moving fast in the right direction with other attributes









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The Asus version is shipping with 165hz and same pricing.


I'm not impressed giving how fast Acer is moving


----------



## Chargeit

Oh yea. I mean, I understand why people want AG if they can't manage glare (large windows, or whatever), but, at least give us the option. I have two 1080 Acer IPS monitors that I bought on sale for $120 each that look much better then this one due to them being glossy and not AG. What's the point of moving up in res if AG coating just makes everything look fuzzy.

Please for the love of google give us options monitor makers.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> You crack me up sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... you sure changed your tune even prior to your excellent find on the new Acer models ...
> +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed with Acers speedy adaptability and response to what enthusiasts want ... you'd almost think they were reading this thread religiously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I need more specs* (please link the 200Hz rumor) and "PREY" they also pay more attention to the QC ... but dang that's a nice looking lineup no matter what Asus does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... PLEASE offer a GLOSSY VERSION! ... Patience is a Virtue ehhh!
> 
> http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_xb1.html
> 
> EDIT: Some more specs here but certainly not complete ...
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/IFA-2015-Acer-Predator-Z35-and-XB1-G-SYNC-Gaming-Monitors
> + R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Lets hope the new Acer lineup has heard us ... they certainly are moving fast in the right direction with other attributes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not impressed giving how fast Acer is moving


I got tired of waiting for the PG279Q, and part of the drawback was not only the QC issues, but also the large glossy stand. I've wanted a monitor arm for some time so I could get those perfect placements, so that helps with the aesthetics, I won't ever use that hideous glossy stand. The glossy bezel is still an issue, especially more so with a monitor arm since there will be more fingerprints from movements all over, and dust is still an issue too. We'll see how bad it really is, I keep a microfiber sponge nearby for screen cleanings, so we'll see how often cleaning is necessary.

The XB271HU is definitely beating Asus to the deadline. But having already waited several months, I don't really want to wait a few more (otherwise I would of waited for the asus), especially if there are setbacks and then all of a sudden it's pushed back to sometime in Q1 2016 or later. And all that waiting might just be for a matte borderless bezel, which is nice, but potentially unnoticeable in day to day use.

One issue the XB271 doesn't seem to fix is the bright blue power light. Their new stands are classic acer, but not really great either, less ergonomic than the old ones, still kind of gimmicky looking.

I think Acer did go through a round of firings of whoever signed off on this original design, because there really was no reason to ever use the glossy design when they already had a high end borderless design for other Acer monitors. I think someone in charge of that personally liked the gloss look and went by personal preference while ignoring customer preference, because its long been known that people don't really want glossy monitors. They lost a lot of money on the XB270HU.

If I get a bad one, I might return it and wait though.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> *I need more specs* (please link the 200Hz rumor)


http://www.pcgamer.com/acers-new-g-sync-monitors-include-ultrawide-z35-overclockable-to-200hz/
http://neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1105931
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9592/acer-announces-200hz-display


----------



## JBCool

Well, I got my second monitor from Amazon. Lots of BLB and yellow IPS glow in all four corners and a dust thing under the AG coating. Needless to say, its going back to Amazon.









I still have the first one I ordered and Amazon is trying to find a third one to send me. If the third one is no good, I'll most likely send both back and wait.


----------



## Vizkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/acers-new-g-sync-monitors-include-ultrawide-z35-overclockable-to-200hz/
> http://neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1105931
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9592/acer-announces-200hz-display


That resolution though....not a fan of the 1080H


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizkos*
> 
> That resolution though....not a fan of the 1080H


X34, the 34" Predator version has 3440x1440, ips, gsync and 100hz with a curve.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizkos*
> 
> That resolution though....not a fan of the 1080H


yeah, otherwise, even though I don't prefer 21:9, I'd buy it, because 200hz is pretty amazing. I'm sure I'd be able to tell the difference between 144hz and 200hz.

but 200hz at the res means even more fluid motion, since there's less pixels to cross in a given second. That means you could cross the length of the screen fluidly in ~5 seconds, never missing a single pixel. It's basically $500 more than the XB271, which is a bit hard to swallow.

I think it actually uses a different panel, it's listed as AMVA instead of AHVA. So it might give up some quality in the screen accuracy department.

I doubt I could push much to 200hz though, not without turning down a lot of settings.

At this price, it's almost more attractive to go OLED TV, even despite the lower refresh rate and screen burn in.


----------



## johnnyw

Oh well talked too early. Initially didnt find any problems, but when went thru the dead pixel backrounds again yesterday found 1 bright dot at left up corner, and single dead one around middle of the left edge. Bit dissapointed really, but tbh those are in spots where i never notice those in normal usage, so not worth to return this. Specially as this seems to be really good on backlight uniformity which doesnt seem to be very common with this display.

Anyone have suggestions for OSD settings? Atm only lowered brightness to 27% and left all others to defaults.


----------



## Malinkadink

That 35" Acer looks sweet, def the same panel as the BenQ, but still not interested in 79ppi. If AU Optronics does indeed have a 30" 144hz amva panel going into production in Q1 2016 i can wait for that one, but honestly where is the 2560x1440 27" AMVA 144hz gsync/freesync at? They're counting on these 35" monitors to appeal to a lot of enthusiasts or something?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Oh well talked too early. Initially didnt find any problems, but when went thru the dead pixel backrounds again yesterday found 1 bright dot at left up corner, and single dead one around middle of the left edge. Bit dissapointed really, but tbh those are in spots where i never notice those in normal usage, so not worth to return this. Specially as this seems to be really good on backlight uniformity which doesnt seem to be very common with this display.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for OSD settings? Atm onlu lowered brightness to 27% and left all others to defaults.


The TFTcentral review has presets that I really like, especially the colors:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Oh well talked too early. Initially didnt find any problems, but when went thru the dead pixel backrounds again yesterday found 1 bright dot at left up corner, and single dead one around middle of the left edge. Bit dissapointed really, but tbh those are in spots where i never notice those in normal usage, so not worth to return this. Specially as this seems to be really good on backlight uniformity which doesnt seem to be very common with this display.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for OSD settings? Atm onlu lowered brightness to 27% and left all others to defaults.


Yeah, I would take few dead pixels over BLB any day.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> The TFTcentral review has presets that I really like, especially the colors:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm


Allready tested those and without ICC profile it messes up gamma. ICC profiles doesnt work on many games, so basicly im looking at OSD only settings that would give decent colours.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Allready tested those and without ICC profile it messes up gamma. ICC profiles doesnt work on many games, so basicly im looking at OSD only settings that would give decent colours.


There's recommended OSD color settings in there as well, those are the ones I use.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> There's recommended OSD color settings in there as well, those are the ones I use.


Heh, well those were the ones i tried







Gamma of grey shades gets really off with those.


----------



## AMDATI

In my experience of eyeballing calibrations, what I do is make sure that I have the default windows profiles, like the ones you get from a fresh install. Then I set the brightness to an acceptable level, then I fiddle with the contrast. You have to keep in mind that in different room lighting, different brightness levels will be needed to look good, what looks great in a dim room looks dim in a bright room. contrast is affected by brightness. So it's never going to be perfect unless you change the brightness and contrast constantly with the room brightness.

A good starting point is the gray background on the right side of the nvidia control panel, if it's contrasted well against the white borders you're off to a good start.

Then after, I go to the logam LCD calibration site, and see what I'm working with. usually I'll worry more about the darker grays showing up rather than the brighter whites, since you'll usually have to darken your screens gamma too much to get the brighter end of the spectrum to be completely distinguishable, losing a couple levels of the darker end in the process. I like to set my contrast/gamma in a dark room so you can fully see all of the distinctions between the blacks and darkest greys, because you really don't want the blacks to be crushed in a dark room otherwise they'll really be crushed in a brighter room. So once the darkest box is barely visible in a dark room, that's where I stop with gamma changes.

I would say it's best to keep the gamma the same on both the monitor and windows calibration. I'm not sure if the OSD gamma is tied to this, but if it isn't, it's best to make them the same value at all times otherwise you'll never end up with a good calibration.

never ever use video as a calibration indicator either, because most blacks in digital video are from a digital data standpoint, encoded as grays. a lot of people think their calibrations are off when they see these gray looking dark scenes.

I really would never use other peoples profiles, it's always best to calibrate your own monitor, even if they used something like a spyder to do it.


----------



## Lachesen

I've been testing my new Acer XB270hu monitor that I bought from B&H recently. I'm coming from a 22' 1680x1050 TN panel, and the difference is night and day.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Allready tested those and without ICC profile it messes up gamma. ICC profiles doesnt work on many games, so basicly im looking at OSD only settings that would give decent colours.


Use Nvidias controlpanel and use lagom.nl for gamma.

Adjust gamma until you hit 2.2.

By default mine had 2.3 on monitor out of the box. So I just didnt bother adjusting anything.

But NVCPL adjustment applies to games, some games may require you to alt tab and re-apply, i.e. just flcik between "use Nvidia" "Other apps"


----------



## wholeeo

After owning the monitor since release I just recently recognized that it had 2 usb slots on the left side.









Those things have been so useful to me.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I see that Acer will release the XB271HU in a while... I just HOPE those won't be so plagued with dust particles and/or dead pixels, light bleeding etc. etc... I don't care for 34 or 35 inch...
But there will be a thread then I guess








In the meantime I'm really enjoying my XB270HU...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I see that Acer will release the XB271HU in a while... I just HOPE those won't be so plagued with dust particles and/or dead pixels, light bleeding etc. etc... I don't care for 34 or 35 inch...
> But there will be a thread then I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime I'm really enjoying my XB270HU...


I'm happy with mine. The light bleed that is there is only noticeable outside of normal usage positions. Dark scenes in games look really good. Games run nice and smooth with Gsync.

The appearance of it is a weak point. I can't help but think they added that orange ring last minute in a failed attempt to make it look less plain. Good to see they're going a different route with the bezel and stand next time around... Though, I could live without the red feet on that one.

I plan on using this one for a few years at least as a bridge between 1080p and 4k or Ultrawide. I'm not planning on getting in the habit of upgrading my monitor every time a new one comes around though. Only the monitor manufacturers win in such a case.


----------



## Vizkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm happy with mine. The light bleed that is there is only noticeable outside of normal usage positions. Dark scenes in games look really good. Games run nice and smooth with Gsync.
> 
> The appearance of it is a weak point. I can't help but think they added that orange ring last minute in a failed attempt to make it look less plain. Good to see they're going a different route with the bezel and stand next time around... Though, I could live without the red feet on that one.
> 
> I plan on using this one for a few years at least as a bridge between 1080p and 4k or Ultrawide. I'm not planning on getting in the habit of upgrading my monitor every time a new one comes around though. Only the monitor manufacturers win in such a case.


The glossy look isn't that big of a deal to me, because my position relative to the monitor makes the bezel barely noticeable. I also came from using 3x glossy ASUS 23'', so I guess I am used to it. I have seen matte finish monitors and I agree they are better...if you actually look at that part.

The Orange/Red circle I feel the same as you on, its just a weird addition.

Personally, I plan to use mine for 2+ years, then upgrade and offload it onto a friend, I already have a friend interested in one of my ASUS monitors.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizkos*
> 
> The glossy look isn't that big of a deal to me, because my position relative to the monitor makes the bezel barely noticeable. I also came from using 3x glossy ASUS 23'', so I guess I am used to it. I have seen matte finish monitors and I agree they are better...if you actually look at that part.
> 
> The Orange/Red circle I feel the same as you on, its just a weird addition.
> 
> Personally, I plan to use mine for 2+ years, then upgrade and offload it onto a friend, I already have a friend interested in one of my ASUS monitors.


The glossy look doesn't bother me also. Still, the no bezel look of the new ones will be sweet. Same bezel as those Cheap Acer IPS I have on my ol'ladys rig.



*My wife's monitors. Two 21.5" 1080p Acer IPS. The bezel on them are just like the ones that will be on the new version of this monitor. She plays with a high gamma, but, the picture and color of them are very impressive considering I bought them on sale for $120 each.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> The glossy look doesn't bother me also. Still, the no bezel look of the new ones will be sweet. Same bezel as those Cheap Acer IPS I have on my ol'ladys rig.
> 
> *My wife's monitors. Two 21.5" 1080p Acer IPS. The bezel on them are just like the ones that will be on the new version of this monitor. She plays with a high gamma, but, the picture and color of them are very impressive considering I bought them on sale for $120 each.


Why high gamma?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why high gamma?


That's what she likes. Made me cringe a little when I did the fresh install and watched he her take those nice deep colors and destroy them by jacking the gamma up to 150% or whatever it was in that game. Always liked the color AMD gpu's put out.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/acers-new-g-sync-monitors-include-ultrawide-z35-overclockable-to-200hz/
> http://neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1105931
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9592/acer-announces-200hz-display


Thanks, very nice ... +R









I think I spoke a little to soon and assumed certain prelim stats for the wrong panel







...
I agree with Neogaf, was really excited about the Z35 until I saw the 1080p and then the price! Yikes, but it's a real AMVA panel, 3000:1 contrast







with what looks like livable response times ... Inputs??? none of the pics show'em and no one speculates yet? ... If the QC improves the XB271HU is moving in the right direction ... but oh well - no glossy - so far - we'll just have to see how the QC is


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Allready tested those and without ICC profile it messes up gamma. ICC profiles doesnt work on many games, so basicly im looking at OSD only settings that would give decent colours.


Try this free utility.
http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/

Color Profile Keeper.
Very simple, but it does exactly what you want.
Select the ICC profile you want to use. Make sure the application is started when you reboot.
When a game, or application tries to mess with the ICC, or the gamma/brightness settings, the Color Profile Keeper will change back to your selected settings/profile within a few seconds.

I've been using it for half a year now. Almost forgot I was using it. Never had any problems with it. But it does the job.


----------



## aPCgamer

Question: Is it backlight bleed if it goes away when I shift my view to the corner it's coming from? If I sit centered on my screen, only the lower right corner has a noticeable glow(ish) area fading quickly towards the center.

It bugs me a little but no dead pixels so I'm borderline RMA. Dell has an option coming soon I see. Maybe their's will be higher quality? Your opinions based on experience would be much appreciated.

And man I wish the Acer had a G-Sync On indicator light.


----------



## templetonpeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aPCgamer*
> 
> Question: Is it backlight bleed if it goes away when I shift my view to the corner it's coming from? If I sit centered on my screen, only the lower right corner has a noticeable glow(ish) area fading quickly towards the center.
> 
> It bugs me a little but no dead pixels so I'm borderline RMA. Dell has an option coming soon I see. Maybe their's will be higher quality? Your opinions based on experience would be much appreciated.
> 
> And man I wish the Acer had a G-Sync On indicator light.


That's not back light bleed. That's IPS glow and you are going to have it to some degree on all IPS panelled monitors.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aPCgamer*
> 
> Question: Is it backlight bleed if it goes away when I shift my view to the corner it's coming from? If I sit centered on my screen, only the lower right corner has a noticeable glow(ish) area fading quickly towards the center.
> 
> It bugs me a little but no dead pixels so I'm borderline RMA. Dell has an option coming soon I see. Maybe their's will be higher quality? Your opinions based on experience would be much appreciated.
> 
> And man I wish the Acer had a G-Sync On indicator light.


Backlight bleed is when if you press on the bezel or behind the monitor (usually on the bezel), it goes away. That's backlight bleed (because the backlight isn't being evenly diffused and is leaking through imperfections in the assembly). Warping and improper manufacturing can cause it.

What you described can be both IPS glow and contrast/gamma shift.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *templetonpeck*
> 
> That's not back light bleed. That's IPS glow and you are going to have it to some degree on all IPS panelled monitors.


Indeed, if it shifts with angle and disappears when you move back far enough from the monitor then it is glow and not backlight bleed.
What Brightness have you set it at? In a dim/dark room you don't need to have it higher than around 20-30%.
The Dell is a TN panel afaik. MG279Q, PG279Q, FS2735 are your alternatives but in the end they all use the same panel by AUO.
And it appears that one tends to have an orangey glow area toward the bottom right for many people, but I've also read some user reports that claim they have very good black uniformity, its possible this effect randomly varies in strength from panel to panel.


----------



## m1nt

Hi, I'm wondering how to fix an issue I have with the XB270HU - I have it set to 144 Hz, 1440p, and when I scroll (on a webpage, word document, ...), the text has a white/blue "shadow" in the direction that I'm scrolling. It's more pronounced when I scroll faster. Here's the best photo I could manage to take with my phone:
http://i.imgur.com/0K1REDy.jpg

When I set the refresh rate to 60 Hz, the issue disappears, but for the refresh rates above that the issue comes back. Of course I'd rather have 144 Hz and the issue, but it's still annoying. It's a great monitor besides this (I have one dead pixel on the right side near the edge, but other than that not much IPS glow, etc).

Any thoughts? Should I calibrate it? (I haven't changed the settings beside the refresh rate)


----------



## AMDATI

I'm thinking that's overshoot, go into your monitor menu then look for the 'OD' setting, set it to normal. If it's already on normal, try changing it to off or extreme, but I'm betting it's already set to extreme.


----------



## m1nt

Lol yeah that was it, I figured it out after reading this http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
the OD setting was set to extreme, it's perfect on normal now

dope monitor


----------



## madclassic

Will a single GTX 980 suffice in running this monitor?


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Will a single GTX 980 suffice in running this monitor?


yes, but you'll even hear people with SLI 980's complain because they're snobs that want maximum everything, including 3 different forms of AA at once, so depending on how you look at it, no single card can run this monitor and the most demanding games, but for 99.9% of all games ever made, you should be able to max out the resolution and refresh rate.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> yes, but you'll even hear people with SLI 980's complain because they're snobs that want maximum everything, including 3 different forms of AA at once, so depending on how you look at it, no single card can run this monitor and the most demanding games, but for 99.9% of all games ever made, you should be able to max out the resolution and refresh rate.


^ This. I run this monitor with a single GTX 980 and I'm a happy camper. The only games I can't max out and average 60 FPS or more in are GTA V (lowering a few not-so-important settings changes that however), The Witcher 3 (though I should be fine without Hairworks and lowered AA), Total War: Attila, ArmA 3 unless I'm on an empty map (but it's accepted that nothing can achieve optimal performance in ArmA games), S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha not that I expect anyone to know what this is (disabling grass shadows puts me over 60 FPS average), and Dragon Age: Inquisition (some areas will drop to the 40s, but G-SYNC makes that smooth anyway).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ This. I run this monitor with a single GTX 980 and I'm a happy camper. The only games I can't max out and average 60 FPS or more in are GTA V (lowering a few not-so-important settings changes that however), The Witcher 3 (though I should be fine without Hairworks and lowered AA), Total War: Attila, ArmA 3 unless I'm on an empty map (but it's accepted that nothing can achieve optimal performance in ArmA games), S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha not that I expect anyone to know what this is (disabling grass shadows puts me over 60 FPS average), and Dragon Age: Inquisition (some areas will drop to the 40s, but G-SYNC makes that smooth anyway).


AA in Witcher 3 is PP so doesnt impact performance, lower Vegetation Quality from Ultra to High, difference visually is very small but performance gain is as much as 20-30fps depending on HW.


----------



## aPCgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Will a single GTX 980 suffice in running this monitor?


Everything I've run, including GTA V (60-90 fps w/max settings), looks great with my EVGA 980ti Superclocked (Part Number: 06G-P4-4995-KR) and this monitor.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I am so pissed







I bought this monitor and I love it! However there are a couple console exclusives I enjoy playing too. So I purchased a displayport to HDMI cable hoping I could game on my PS4. Not so much







I don't know why it won't work. Should I try and disable sync then try it? Idk, I think I need to buy a separate flatscreen for my ps4. Any thoughts?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I am so pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this monitor and I love it! However there are a couple console exclusives I enjoy playing too. So I purchased a displayport to HDMI cable hoping I could game on my PS4. Not so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why it won't work. Should I try and disable sync then try it? Idk, I think I need to buy a separate flatscreen for my ps4. Any thoughts?


Return it, wait for the PG279Q which will really be like the same monitor except it will have displayport and hdmi. Problem is no one knows when it's coming out....


----------



## lexlutha111384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Return it, wait for the PG279Q which will really be like the same monitor except it will have displayport and hdmi. Problem is no one knows when it's coming out....


hahahaha i needed that laugh







lol


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I am so pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this monitor and I love it! However there are a couple console exclusives I enjoy playing too. So I purchased a displayport to HDMI cable hoping I could game on my PS4. Not so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why it won't work. Should I try and disable sync then try it? Idk, I think I need to buy a separate flatscreen for my ps4. Any thoughts?


My understanding is that those HDMI to DP cables only work in the DP to HDMI direction, I don't know of a way to convert a HDMI signal into a DP signal.

The XB271HU should have an HDMI input and be out October IIRC.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I am so pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this monitor and I love it! However there are a couple console exclusives I enjoy playing too. So I purchased a displayport to HDMI cable hoping I could game on my PS4. Not so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why it won't work. Should I try and disable sync then try it? Idk, I think I need to buy a separate flatscreen for my ps4. Any thoughts?


Get a separate HDTV for the PS4. During black Friday you can get really nice ones for around $500. Much better than any computer monitor for console gaming, since features like G-SYNC and high refresh rate are useless for console gaming, and you will get a better panel (SPVA with no noticeable ghosting or backlight bleed).


----------



## LunaP

Hey guys, been using mine for about 2 days now, reclibrating probably 9 times w/ my spyder4elite, the biggest annoyance was the warm filter that kept reapplying it. I'm coming back down from a 4k TV ( JS8500 65" ) so the biggest thing I noticed was less color/brightness/black levels, and before anyone attacks me about saturated colors, its my preference as I love colors that pop ( NOT bleed ) and in NO way am I bashing this monitor, I understand its aimed @ gaming mainly, and looking to see what I can do to get the best out of it.

Testing this out for a few weeks though 27" is a bit small for me, (really hoping 3x and 4x variants release next year ) wanted to know if there is any way to access the backlight or if it has a backlight feature?

Aside from that has anyone removed the matte film from theirs? If so did you notice any difference, such as brightness/vibrance etc? I'm definitely going to remove the film on mine if I decide to keep it.

I do love the 144hz smoothness, though wish gsync worked in windows mode ( windows full screen ) like it has the option for. Maybe its just some games, as I've only tested on a few.


----------



## Chargeit

Make sure to post your results from removing the AG coating. Would really like to know how that turns out.


----------



## AMDATI

I would say there would be little to no difference, the AG coating is pretty tame and the screen is more gloss than matte, at steep angles it's practically a mirror.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I would say there would be little to no difference, the AG coating is pretty tame and the screen is more gloss than matte, at steep angles it's practically a mirror.


I can't help but think the wonked viewing angles are because of the AG coating. I have 4 other IPS screens in my house. All 4 of them have much better viewing angles then this screen. I can look at them from any angle and they look just as good as if looking from the center. This one, I move to the left or right too much and it gets all washed out. I think that AG coating has a lot to do with it. I think the AG coating is pretty crap.

*The other 4 IPS are all glossy and just look better then this one that's much more expensive.


----------



## AMDATI

all IPS screens are going to dim at steep angles, but when you're looking at them head on, there should be zero dimming or color shift from one side of the screen to the other. There are also sub pixel light filters to take into account, so it might not be the AG at all. Not all screens have the same layer type, and some don't have them at all.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Aside from that has anyone removed the matte film from theirs? If so did you notice any difference, such as brightness/vibrance etc? I'm definitely going to remove the film on mine if I decide to keep it.


+R Just for proposing to remove the AG! ... Looking forward to your opinions also








Where are some of the AG removal pioneers like Vega who already own this monitor?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I would say there would be little to no difference, the AG coating is pretty tame and the screen is more gloss than matte, at steep angles it's practically a mirror.


WRONG







... Some improvements are greater than others for obvious reasons, But there are always improvements to clarity/motion blur/color vividness etc without AG coating ... simple physics


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> all IPS screens are going to dim at steep angles, but when you're looking at them head on, there should be zero dimming or color shift from one side of the screen to the other. There are also sub pixel light filters to take into account, so it might not be the AG at all. Not all screens have the same layer type, and some don't have them at all.


Just noticing this one does not have the side to side viewing angles of my other ones. Whatever causes it it's the one spot that keeps disturbing me about the monitor.

Either way it's a good gaming monitor at least. The Gsync works great, especially when left wide open which I finally started doing.

Proper layers or not I won't be taking my AG coating off. Not worth the risk of damage and lose of warranty. Just can't help but picture the possibilities.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Either way it's a good gaming monitor at least. The Gsync works great, especially when left wide open which I finally started doing.


Could you explain to a n00b what you mean by "left wide open"? By n00b, I mean I've had a Gsync capable card installed for two days, my new XB270HU monitor connected for about one hour, and have played 10 minutes of a game with it so far. In my driver I only see GSync enabled, I don't see any configuration settings or anything...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*
> 
> Could you explain to a n00b what you mean by "left wide open"? By n00b, I mean I've had a Gsync capable card installed for two days, my new XB270HU monitor connected for about one hour, and have played 10 minutes of a game with it so far. In my driver I only see GSync enabled, I don't see any configuration settings or anything...


I mean not limiting the fps in any way. Leaving it wide open. I tested out all kinds of ways to run Gsync while limiting the fps for better temps and all. No matter what it seems that it always performs better when you just let the fps fly.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> +R Just for proposing to remove the AG! ... Looking forward to your opinions also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are some of the AG removal pioneers like Vega who already own this monitor?


Will do, severely tempted atm. However still making sure I want to keep it too. I think the part I miss is that the backlight on my TV really made the colors/everything else shine while blacks remained nearly perfect. So hoping to adjust over time, though I near new generation monitors @ higher size are in the works too which would be great as 27" just feels small for me now. However depending on how long I may stick w/ this till then.

If not my friend owns one and may remove the matte on theirs to test since they're debating as well and can't return it anymore.
Quote:


> WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Some improvements are greater than others for obvious reasons, But there are always improvements to clarity/motion blur/color vividness etc without AG coating ... simple physics


+1 this is correct. I believe the QNIX/Xstars share the same type of matte film as I have 4 of them and 3 are matte. I removed the film off of 2 of them, the other one has glass which I need to remove before I dematte them. The matte film on them is pretty thin and was highly regarded as high quality by many, however there may be even better though you can only get so thin with it.

Here's the diff when I removed HALF the matte from one. Gloss left side, matte film right.



Here's the full one of the other.



Tell me Matte/Gloss doesn't make a diff


----------



## idjekyll

Took the plunge and bought 1 a few days ago. After a few days of gaming, I conclude that i struck the monitor hardware lottery. no dead pixels and minimal backlight bleed. the only thing i dont like is all the reflective material used. ugh.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Took the plunge and bought 1 a few days ago. After a few days of gaming, I conclude that i struck the monitor hardware lottery. no dead pixels and minimal backlight bleed. the only thing i dont like is all the reflective material used. ugh.


Easily mod-able once you've concluded on keeping the thing.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Will do, severely tempted atm. However still making sure I want to keep it too. I think the part I miss is that the backlight on my TV really made the colors/everything else shine while blacks remained nearly perfect. So hoping to adjust over time, though I near new generation monitors @ higher size are in the works too which would be great as 27" just feels small for me now. However depending on how long I may stick w/ this till then.
> 
> If not my friend owns one and may remove the matte on theirs to test since they're debating as well and can't return it anymore.
> +1 this is correct. I believe the QNIX/Xstars share the same type of matte film as I have 4 of them and 3 are matte. I removed the film off of 2 of them, the other one has glass which I need to remove before I dematte them. The matte film on them is pretty thin and was highly regarded as high quality by many, however there may be even better though you can only get so thin with it.
> 
> Here's the diff when I removed HALF the matte from one. Gloss left side, matte film right.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the full one of the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Matte/Gloss doesn't make a diff


Up the brightness by 5-10% and the coated half would look like the non coated half.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Up the brightness by 5-10% and the coated half would look like the non coated half.


except still not as clear/vivid.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> except still not as clear/vivid.


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/content/panel_coating.htm#trends



Such a waste.


----------



## AMDATI

I prefer a matte screen, the benefits outweigh the downsides to me. there's reasons why glossy screens are the least used option. I've always had matte screens, and when I look at the pixels with a magnifying glass, they don't look all choppy and blurry like that.

The coating on the XB270HU is more like what you would find on the middle AMVA example. Since you can't make out the shape/border of a subpixel with the naked eye anyways, it really doesn't matter. All it really affects is the screens total brightness.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I prefer a matte screen, the benefits outweigh the downsides to me. there's reasons why glossy screens are the least used option. I've always had matte screens, and when I look at the pixels with a magnifying glass, they don't look all choppy and blurry like that.
> 
> The coating on the XB270HU is more like what you would find on the middle AMVA example. Since you can't make out the shape/border of a subpixel with the naked eye anyways, it really doesn't matter. All it really affects is the screens total brightness.


Matte screens are fuzzy and dull compared to a glossy one.

It affects the screens sharpness, color vibrance, and perceived contrast.

Maybe you haven't seen a glossy in a proper setting, but, they'll blow away even a more expensive screen that uses matte.


----------



## johnnyw

I noticed something very strange/interesting today. It seems like refreshrate has huge difference to gamma performance. Example if i set screen to 100hz & gamma to 2.2 on OSD, then real gamma is pretty much spot on at 2.2. But at 144hz & 2.2 at OSD gamma drops to around 1.9. With 144hz i need to set gamma to 2.5 at OSD to get it around 2.2.


----------



## JBCool

Well, I've had 3 of these monitors delivered in two weeks. The last 2 monitors have had bad BLB in all four corners (separate from the IPS glow) and the first monitor has a dust speck on the left and a dead pixel about 2 inches up from center.

Amazon has been great about sending me replacements, but it is absurd at this point to try for another. These are July builds BTW. I really love how games feel and look on this monitor and going back to 1080p/60hz is rough ( I know after sending back 3 Swifts







).

The thing is, I'm tempted at this point to keep the one with the dead pixel, since you see it only around 10% of the time in a game. However, the $719 price tag is a really hard pill to swallow with this many defects (not to mention the build quality).

So, I'm wondering if you guys would keep one with a dead pixel but no BLB (which would allow me to work on any OCD I may have) or, just send the monitors back and wait?


----------



## johnnyw

Well i have 1 stuck pixel and 1 sub pixel defect, gladly both of those are in places where never noticed those in normal usage ( top left corner & very close to left edge at the middle). I decided to keep this after seeing horror pics of BLB here & all around web. This panel has very good BL uniformity, basicly no bleed at all. So much rather have those few stuck pixels never notice, than risking getting unit with massive BLB that would notice constantly in any darker scenes.

But totally agree that its ridicilous that monitor in this price range has so many defects. Probably with another brand monitor i wouldnt ever accept pixel defects, but knowing how poor QC is with this model would likely get much worse in panel in return. Definately last Acer screen for me until they get their QC sorted.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Will do, severely tempted atm. However still making sure I want to keep it too. I think the part I miss is that the backlight on my TV really made the colors/everything else shine while blacks remained nearly perfect. So hoping to adjust over time, though I near new generation monitors @ higher size are in the works too which would be great as 27" just feels small for me now. However depending on how long I may stick w/ this till then.
> 
> If not my friend owns one and may remove the matte on theirs to test since they're debating as well and can't return it anymore.
> +1 this is correct. I believe the QNIX/Xstars share the same type of matte film as I have 4 of them and 3 are matte. I removed the film off of 2 of them, the other one has glass which I need to remove before I dematte them. The matte film on them is pretty thin and was highly regarded as high quality by many, however there may be even better though you can only get so thin with it.
> 
> Here's the diff when I removed HALF the matte from one. Gloss left side, matte film right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the full one of the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Matte/Gloss doesn't make a diff


+1 again! ... those are some of the best before/after shots I've seen with the QNIX ... better than NCX's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Up the brightness by 5-10% and the coated half would look like the non coated half.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I prefer a matte screen, the benefits outweigh the downsides to me. there's reasons why glossy screens are the least used option. I've always had matte screens, and when I look at the pixels with a magnifying glass, they don't look all choppy and blurry like that.
> 
> The coating on the XB270HU is more like what you would find on the middle AMVA example. Since you can't make out the shape/border of a subpixel with the naked eye anyways, it really doesn't matter. All it really affects is the screens total brightness.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Matte screens are fuzzy and dull compared to a glossy one.
> 
> It affects the screens sharpness, color vibrance, and perceived contrast.
> 
> Maybe you haven't seen a glossy in a proper setting, but, they'll blow away even a more expensive screen that uses matte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*3X WRONG* ... It seems when Amdati goes down a "Dark Alley" he can't figure out how to use the flashlight that is right in front of him









Chargeit +R







... Just like the XB270HU (Matte), everyone was saying the same thing about the QNIX Matte and how it was a Semi-Matte very light AG coating







.... LunaP's pictures should motivate some others to join the "True Glossy Aficionados" club and get rid of that dang AG coating


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> *3X WRONG* ... It seems when Amdati goes down a "Dark Alley" he can't figure out how to use the flashlight that is right in front of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chargeit +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Just like the XB270HU (Matte), everyone was saying the same thing about the QNIX Matte and how it was a Semi-Matte very light AG coating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... LunaP's pictures should motivate some others to join the "True Glossy Aficionados" club and get rid of that dang AG coating


Couldn't agree more! Well about the glossy vs matte, I think we all know how I feel about AMDATI...

I know we are a minority among the gaming/enthusiast crowd. My wife also prefer's glossy and we don't have any strong light sources behind or above our desktop so reflections are not an issue. Even my Sager laptop is glossy and I don't have too many issues with reflections when I take it out of the house on occasion. Once I mistakenly ordered a matte screen protector for my phone and it stayed on for less than 5 mins. It totally ruined the picture and made letters hazy and blurry. Not to mention the black and darker colors that also get trashed. I know it's a personal preference but IMO the only benefit of a matte coating (it's anti glare) isn't worth all of the negative effects it produces. The coating on the XB270HU is tolerable for my wife and I however, although I would have preferred it to be slightly more glossy.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Couldn't agree more! Well about the glossy vs matte, I think we all know how I feel about AMDATI...
> 
> I know we are a minority among the gaming/enthusiast crowd. My wife also prefer's glossy and we don't have any strong light sources behind or above our desktop so reflections are not an issue. Even my Sager laptop is glossy and I don't have too many issues with reflections when I take it out of the house on occasion. Once I mistakenly ordered a matte screen protector for my phone and it stayed on for less than 5 mins. It totally ruined the picture and made letters hazy and blurry. Not to mention the black and darker colors that also get trashed. I know it's a personal preference but IMO the only benefit of a matte coating (it's anti glare) isn't worth all of the negative effects it produces. The coating on the XB270HU is tolerable for my wife and I however, although I would have preferred it to be slightly more glossy.


Matte vs glossy....it's like arguing about chocolate vs vanilla. It's a personal preference so there is no point in debating.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Matte vs glossy....it's like arguing about chocolate vs vanilla. It's a personal preference so there is no point in debating.


No debating, just voicing my frustration with manufacturers reluctance to produce glossy versions of gaming oriented monitors. But while we are discussing it, it's worth noting that many buyers will be quick to point out minor color and uniformity issues but also prefer matte finishes. To me that just doesn't make sense when desiring a superior viewing experience. So you can say personal preference all you want but glossy monitor finishes offer superior viewing experience.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Matte vs glossy....it's like arguing about chocolate vs vanilla. It's a personal preference *so there is no point in debating*.


Its a forum, we EDUCATE!!







if there was no point in debating the differences and for people explaining their preferences, then mfc's would only make 1 style.


----------



## hamzta09

I found the surface on the Xb270hu a bit too glossy, or reflective.. I could see myself in it at night in ARK.


----------



## AMDATI

Yep, the XB270HU is more glossy than matte I would say.

Besides, tell me where a glossy 27 inch 1440p IPS gsync ULMB monitor is at?


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> No debating, just voicing my frustration with manufacturers reluctance to produce glossy versions of gaming oriented monitors. But while we are discussing it, it's worth noting that many buyers will be quick to point out minor color and uniformity issues but also prefer matte finishes. To me that just doesn't make sense when desiring a superior viewing experience. So you can say personal preference all you want but glossy monitor finishes offer superior viewing experience.


Well, that's what I mean: you say glossy is superior and I say it is inferior. Personal preference. I don't want to be looking at a mirror full of reflections during the daytime (yes, even with the shades down).


----------



## lexlutha111384

I don't know what to do. I received my Acer from Newegg last Thursday and the gaming experience on it is insane! It came with no dead pixels, and no smudges behind the screen. On the other hand, it does have some backlight bleed on the lower right corner. I don't know if I'm just being picky or if I should really consider an RMA. The problem is, what if I get one in worse shape? What if they are out of stock and refund me but I can't find one elsewhere? I can't be with ought a monitor because of work and stuff. It's really only noticeable when it's dark (night time in a game) or there is a black background. If j move my head to the right it fades. I'm just so pissed I have to even worry about this crap. Any advice?


----------



## AMDATI

They think that the undefined borders of a single sub pixel matters in the overall final sharpness of an image.....but it does not, especially at a normal viewing distance, because a single sub pixel is just a point of light to the eyes. It takes multiple sub pixels to make up any shape.

For example, a 2x2 pixel image, wouldn't really look like anything at a normal viewing distance, it's soo small it could be a circle or a square, but it's more like a point of light. There simply isn't enough focus to tell the difference at a normal viewing distance. It takes about a 3x3 array of pixels or more to make up a well defined square shape.

This means any sub pixel imperfections or grainyness from a matte coating, is heavily reduced when you consider it takes more than 4-8 times that many pixels to make a well defined shape at a normal viewing angle.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Well, that's what I mean: you say glossy is superior and I say it is inferior. Personal preference. I don't want to be looking at a mirror full of reflections during the daytime (yes, even with the shades down).


I am saying that glossy is the absence of a matte film so it technically allows the panel to be viewed unfiltered. Matte films cause less light to reflect against the panel surface therefore they produce a filtering (aka hazy/grainy) effect.

Some people are less effected by it, just like blur and IPS glow for example. But technically matte films are just more noise between you and the panel. When we buy monitors like this one we want to appreciate the colors and the contrast, although this semi glossy finish isn't that bad. I have trouble reading/concentrating on monitors with heavy matte finishes.

To me matte films are like the hissing noise in the background of records as they spin. Some folks might prefer the sound quality (and nostalgia) of a record but others want less of a signal to noise ratio. Technically speaking though the less signal to noise ratio the better the listening experience. Too bad manufacturers don't offer two different finishes on some of their offerings though.


----------



## Chargeit

Matte screens look dull and fuzzy compared to glossy screens. There is no debating this.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1359419/ar-film-removed-matte-vs-glossy-lcd-coating-film-direct-comparison-same-panel-polarizer


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Matte screens look dull and fuzzy compared to glossy screens. There is no debating this.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1359419/ar-film-removed-matte-vs-glossy-lcd-coating-film-direct-comparison-same-panel-polarizer


There is also no debate that you will have crystal-clear reflections of everything in a lit room with a glossy. That's why it's a matter of preference: do you want reflections (which can be vastly brighter than what's being displayed on the monitor) or do you want to lose a slight bit of clarity to greatly mute the reflections? My preference is to lose the reflections. Your preference is to lose the coating. To each his/her own, but I don't see how one choice is objectively superior.


----------



## AMDATI

soo much for increased contrast and colors....










of course you could just increase the brightness and saturation. No it won't be 100% accurate for printing work, but it'll still look rich.


----------



## Chargeit

I agree it's a matter of preference based on environment. However, that does not stop the fact that under good conditions side by side the glossy will look much crisper, clearer, and colorful even if it's a inferior screen.

I have found reflections and glare to be easy to manage on monitors. The only time I've had more serious issues with glossy screens have been outside on laptops or phones/tablets. Inside where I control lighting and screen placement it's a non-issue.

The one thing I wish monitor makers would start doing is giving matte and glossy options for their screens. Hell, I'd even pay a extra $50 - $100 for the ability to get a glossy version of a monitor I really wanted.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> soo much for increased contrast and colors....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you could just increase the brightness and saturation. No it won't be 100% accurate for printing work, but it'll still look rich.


Yea, that's outside. Ok, I don't use my monitors outside.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, that's outside. Ok, I don't use my monitors outside.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*


Dim the lights.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Dim the lights.


Yeah that's a bright room. A glossy screen needs to be in a very dim one. I want my next monitor to be glossy.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah that's a bright room. A glossy screen needs to be in a very dim one. I want my next monitor to be glossy.


Rofl.

If you have a second monitor or have a SINGLE light in the room, you'll see yourself very clearly during dark scenes (movies, photos, websites, games)


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Rofl.
> 
> If you have a second monitor or have a SINGLE light in the room, you'll see yourself very clearly during dark scenes (movies, photos, websites, games)


I really think reflections bother people differently. Personally, I grew up with CRT's. My main TV is a plasma that I can see myself in during the day. Minor reflections just aren't a big issue. What I can't stand are terrible viewing angles and fuzzy dull pictures. Noticing myself from time to time reflected in a screen just doesn't bother me.


----------



## Chargeit

On another note...

I finally experienced what Gsync does when you hit really low fps. I was playing Witcher 3, 1440p, everything max including hairworks. I had forgotten to startup my OC program (afterburner). Sadly I was not monitoring my fps so I'm not sure what it dipped to.

I was on the large fight at Kaer Morhen towards the end. There's a part where a lot of portals spawn and enemies are pouring out. Lots of AI and goings on. I went from running smoothly, to suddenly having like a stepping feeling to the game. It still ran smooth, but, it was almost like the frames would "pop". Not stutter, but stepping maybe. It was odd and I really wish I knew what the fps was doing at the time.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Rofl.
> 
> If you have a second monitor or have a SINGLE light in the room, you'll see yourself very clearly during dark scenes (movies, photos, websites, games)


I think some people live in basement like conditions and expect that to be the norm.

I use a 10w LED light for my living room, I know even then I would see everything behind me reflected regardless.

also they don't really make many great spec glossy monitors.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> On another note...
> 
> I finally experienced what Gsync does when you hit really low fps. I was playing Witcher 3, 1440p, everything max including hairworks. I had forgotten to startup my OC program (afterburner). Sadly I was not monitoring my fps so I'm not sure what it dipped to.
> 
> I was on the large fight at Kaer Morhen towards the end. There's a part where a lot of portals spawn and enemies are pouring out. Lots of AI and goings on. I went from running smoothly, to suddenly having like a stepping feeling to the game. It still ran smooth, but, it was almost like the frames would "pop". Not stutter, but stepping maybe. It was odd and I really wish I knew what the fps was doing at the time.


I know that G-SYNC switches to 2x refresh rate and even 3x refresh rate when frame rates are low enough.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I think some people live in basement like conditions and expect that to be the norm.
> 
> I use a 10w LED light for my living room, I know even then I would see everything behind me reflected regardless.
> 
> also they don't really make many great spec glossy monitors.


I can get my computer room pretty dark when I want to.



Or, I can turn on all of my lights and see well...



Notice I have my window blocked off. I also don't have anything reflective behind me. If I didn't have good control over my light then I would prefer matte.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I know that G-SYNC switches to 2x refresh rate and even 3x refresh rate when frame rates are low enough.


Well, it looked like it was kicking 3x or something cause it felt like my movements came in steps.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I can get my computer room pretty dark when I want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Or, I can turn on all of my lights and see well...
> 
> 
> 
> Notice I have my window blocked off. I also don't have anything reflective behind me. If I didn't have good control over my light then I would prefer matte.
> Well, it looked like it was kicking 3x or something cause it felt like my movements came in steps.


your room is a dark red....in fact, everything is pretty basement-y in there.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> your room is a dark red....in fact, everything is pretty basement-y in there.


I know. Feels like a cave. Love it.









*The picture exaggerates the darkness of course, still can get it good and dark when I want.


----------



## AMDATI

So i took the AG coating off half of my XB270HU and it really does make a difference!










oh wait....nope, that's just photoshop on the left.


----------



## Z0eff

Not a fan of glossy panels here either, I bought one from ASUS a few years back but even with my room completely dark at night I could still see myself during all but the brightest of scenes in games and movies. Most annoying of all is that my eyes kept focusing on my reflection which is slightly 'further away' from the panel itself.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> soo much for increased contrast and colors....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you could just increase the brightness and saturation. No it won't be 100% accurate for printing work, but it'll still look rich.


Comparing completely separate and VERY old screens does nothing here, nor does putting it outside pointing it directly @ the sun, such a comparison makes it sound like the poster is angry and grasping @ straws vs making a valid argument, (*whoever initially posted that, Not you AMDATI* )

If you work in a room where light is blaring everywhere then yes get matte, because somethings obviously wrong, if you work near a window and must point your monitor in the direction that the sun can directly hit it, the yes get matte.

If you have a light controlled room, or over head, then gloss is great, I have next to 0 reflections on mine IF I try to notice then I can find them.

As for the Acer there are 0 reflections on mine since the matte is still thick. Blaring light or not, though I'm not for the small trapped light that causes somewhat of a glow inside either.

Each person has an idea of what type of environment they're using it in. I see 0 reason to have a lght directly behind you in a gaming room so that it can shoot directly into your monitor. I have mine overhead, and since I don't turn my brightness down to 1, I don't really see any reflections, since I like my colors/screen bright ( when I can get rich blacks ).

People know their uses/needs, its not hard to figure out what works well. Some people prefer dull washed out colors, while some prefer rich vivid colors, while others see vivid colors as heresy and feel that people shouldn't have options.

Whichever it is, the fact stands that gloss = vivid, richer colors, deeper blacks etc
Matte = small sacrifice for removing reflections and optimal for office working environments as well a areas where you cannot control your light source direction, as well as those that prefer very low brightness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> So i took the AG coating off half of my XB270HU and it really does make a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait....nope, that's just photoshop on the left.


I'm 100% removing mine if I keep this. Thanks for the update <3


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> So i took the AG coating off half of my XB270HU and it really does make a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait....nope, that's just photoshop on the left.


How did you remove the AG layer?


----------



## AMDATI

See, prime example of placebo effect. If you payed close attention, on the bottom there is in small text, saying it is photoshopped. The right side is the screens actual look. The left side is just a transparent layer added in photoshop.

So in short, the screen, without removing the AG coating, looks like the right side.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> See, prime example of placebo effect. If you payed close attention, on the bottom there is in small text, saying it is photoshopped. The right side is the screens actual look. The left side is just a transparent layer added in photoshop.
> 
> So in short, the screen, without removing the AG coating, looks like the right side.


There is no placebo effect. I own 4 screens that are glossy and can easily compare the glossy ones to matte. The glossy screens look better and everyone that has seen them were impressed by them.



If I had a better camera I'd drag one of my $120 (on sale) IPS / Glossy monitors in here and show how they blow away this $800 matte screen in clarity, vividness, and contrast.

So yea, you've already admitted to only ever owning matte screens. You then try to explain away why glossy can't be better. Sounds to me like you're justifying why matte is "as good, or good enough" instead of accepting gloss vs matte based off of their pros and cons.

I guess if you have it then it must be as good or the best.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> There is also no debate that you will have crystal-clear reflections of everything in a lit room with a glossy. That's why it's a matter of preference: do you want reflections (which can be vastly brighter than what's being displayed on the monitor) or do you want to lose a slight bit of clarity to greatly mute the reflections? My preference is to lose the reflections. Your preference is to lose the coating. To each his/her own, but I don't see how one choice is objectively superior.


The debate is valid when it comes to which coating manufacturers decide to use on the next gen gaming monitors. The whole idea behind these new monitors is to create less compromises for buyers, and I don't really mind the semi glossy finish that much. If they continue to just slap random degrees of matte finishes on their displays they might ostracize some of their buyers.

@AMDATI LCD TVs almost exclusively use glossy finishes for the same reason that the picture, colors, and contrast will be superior. I could also say "well TN looks like crap if you view it from a slight angle" but that doesn't mean it always looks that way. It is just another compromise we all have to make.


----------



## addicTix

In my opinion, the AG Coating of the Acer XB270HU is great !
I had a BenQ XL2720Z, then a Asus RoG Swift PG278Q and now the Acer XB270HU.

The BenQ had a grainy AG Coating. If you just looked straight on the screen with a white background or another bright color like Blue, Red etc. and you moved the color around, you could see the grainiess of the AG Coating. It was grainy enough to see it, but not grainy enough to be really distracting.

Then I switched over to the Asus RoG Swift PG278Q because I wanted G-Sync and the higher Resolution.
But the AG Coating was HORRIBLE. I mean, I just turned the Monitor on and the Windows 8.1 login screen appeared, and I could clearly see the graininess of the AG Coating. Asus used a really aggressive AG Coating on the Swift, I saw it everytime. Games were no fun anymore, browsing was horrible... it was just completely distracting, way too grainy for my eyes. If you can't imagine how it looks, you maybe know how it looks when your screen is wet because you cleaned it. It looks like sparkle. So does the AG Coating on the Swift.

Now I'm on the Acer XB270HU and the AG Coating is absolutely amazing.
There's almost no graininess on the XB270HU. I mean, there is a very small amount of graininess, because its not a glossy screen, but imo the AG Coating of the Acer is a good compromise between anti-reflective and glossy.
You can't see yourself in a bright room, like you can on a completely glossy screen, but its not too anti reflective to see no reflection in the screen - if you know what I mean.

Glossy Screens may look bit more contrasty and cleaner, but I'm good with the Acer XB270HU. Like I said, its the perfect compromise, I've never seen such a good AG Coating.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> I noticed something very strange/interesting today. It seems like refreshrate has huge difference to gamma performance. Example if i set screen to 100hz & gamma to 2.2 on OSD, then real gamma is pretty much spot on at 2.2. But at 144hz & 2.2 at OSD gamma drops to around 1.9. With 144hz i need to set gamma to 2.5 at OSD to get it around 2.2.


Monitors have been like this for ages.
This varies depending on the panel being used.

The Asus VG248QE has this problem pretty intensely if it has not warmed up. 2.2 gamma at 60hz refresh rate drops to 1.9 gamma at 144 hz and 1.8 (!) gamma in Lightboost mode. After the monitor has warmed up for an hour, the gamma doesn't shift nearly as much at high refresh rate (and the overdrive artifacts in lightboost mode drop down by a huge amount). But the gamma still shifts (from 2.2 to 2.0). Enough to be noticeable.

The Benq XL2720Z maintains very tight gamma. Gamma 3 in OSD: is 2.2 gamma at 60hz and 2.2 gamma at 144 hz.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Monitors have been like this for ages.
> This varies depending on the panel being used.
> 
> The Asus VG248QE has this problem pretty intensely if it has not warmed up. 2.2 gamma at 60hz refresh rate drops to 1.9 gamma at 144 hz and 1.8 (!) gamma in Lightboost mode. After the monitor has warmed up for an hour, the gamma doesn't shift nearly as much at high refresh rate (and the overdrive artifacts in lightboost mode drop down by a huge amount). But the gamma still shifts (from 2.2 to 2.0). Enough to be noticeable.
> 
> The Benq XL2720Z maintains very tight gamma. Gamma 3 in OSD: is 2.2 gamma at 60hz and 2.2 gamma at 144 hz.


Well tbh havetn noticed this with any other 120-144hz monitor ive had lately. Last monitors had before this were Eizo FG2421 (1080p, 120hz, VA-panel) PG278Q (144hz 1440p TN-Panel) & AOC G2460PG (1080p 144hz , TN-Panel ) and there was nothing like that on those.

I did have momentarily Qnix QX2710 EVOII with PLS panel which had similar thing, with that gamma went totally off when overclocked it to 60->100hz+, but that was widely "known issue" with it so it was not suprise for me. What is suprising to me tho, that no reviews mentions about this happening with XB270HU, gladly you can correct it with OSD gamma setting.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Monitors have been like this for ages.
> This varies depending on the panel being used.
> 
> The Asus VG248QE has this problem pretty intensely if it has not warmed up. 2.2 gamma at 60hz refresh rate drops to 1.9 gamma at 144 hz and 1.8 (!) gamma in Lightboost mode. After the monitor has warmed up for an hour, the gamma doesn't shift nearly as much at high refresh rate (and the overdrive artifacts in lightboost mode drop down by a huge amount). But the gamma still shifts (from 2.2 to 2.0). Enough to be noticeable.
> 
> The Benq XL2720Z maintains very tight gamma. Gamma 3 in OSD: is 2.2 gamma at 60hz and 2.2 gamma at 144 hz.


I have a VG248QE without the AG coating and removing that thing was the best thing to ever happen to this monitor on top of doing a hardware calibration, but i do cringe every time i start it up and it hasn't gotten time to warm up, sometimes i just leave for 30 minutes to let it warm up before coming back


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I have a VG248QE without the AG coating and removing that thing was the best thing to ever happen to this monitor on top of doing a hardware calibration, but i do cringe every time i start it up and it hasn't gotten time to warm up, sometimes i just leave for 30 minutes to let it warm up before coming back


I'm going to have to test out removing AG coating. I have 4 monitors sitting around in my closet all with AG coating. Two of them I really don't care about and would be willing to experiment on. Going to have to pick up some shop towels and a spray bottle later on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do. I received my Acer from Newegg last Thursday and the gaming experience on it is insane! It came with no dead pixels, and no smudges behind the screen. On the other hand,
> 
> 
> it does have some backlight bleed on the lower right corner.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'm just being picky or if I should really consider an RMA. The problem is, what if I get one in worse shape? What if they are out of stock and refund me but I can't find one elsewhere? I can't be with ought a monitor because of work and stuff.
> 
> 
> It's really only noticeable when it's dark (night time in a game) or there is a black background. If j move my head to the right it fades.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just so pissed I have to even worry about this crap
> 
> 
> . Any advice?


Mine has the same glow in the bottom right hand corner. I was able to minimize it be moving my monitor back a little further (16" from table edge to base of monitor), raising it some (21" 3/8 from desk to top of screen), and tilting the top of the screen back a little more. I noticed that looking from under the screen I can not notice the spot.


----------



## latexyankee

I have one of these still in the box, delivered last Thursday. Im still getting my rig up and running and testing my OC.Debating on sending it back and getting the x271hu when the sexy bezel. I cant make up my mind.


----------



## Kennedine

Finally, depending on how you look at it my story with the monitor either is about to start or the ending was just written









What am I baffeling about?

After two repairs yesterday I finally received a panel with no defects!

When I received the monitor it had dust inside, the repair of this took almost two weeks and the result was a replaced panel that had a dead pixel and some other visual defect.
Next repair took just 5 days from ship to getting it back and this time I finally got a panel with no faults.

I have looked forward to this moment for a long time, 60Hz - NEVER AGAIN


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Finally, depending on how you look at it my story with the monitor either is about to start or the ending was just written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I baffeling about?
> 
> After two repairs yesterday I finally received a panel with no defects!
> 
> When I received the monitor it had dust inside, the repair of this took almost two weeks and the result was a replaced panel that had a dead pixel and some other visual defect.
> Next repair took just 5 days from ship to getting it back and this time I finally got a panel with no faults.
> 
> I have looked forward to this moment for a long time, 60Hz - NEVER AGAIN


So, I also contacted Acer about my dust spot ( No answer yet )
If they accept it and are willing to repair it, and I receive a new panel with a dead pixel too, can I get it repaired again with the standard guarantee for free ?
I mean, I thought you need at least 14 Dead pixels ( I read something about 4 dead pixels per million are allowed, 2560*1440 is ~3.7 Million so it would be ~14 dead pixels )

You know, I just don't want to get a panel with more defects than the one I have right now ( It has only 1 dead subpixel somewhere, its hard to see so it doesn't distract me. But it has a dust speck which is visible and it really distract me, especially while browsing - so I don't want to get a panel with dead pixels or more dust or both ). I just want a clear panel with no defects.

Btw did you get a June or July 2015 build ? My Monitor is June 2015 and yeah, 1 dead subpixel and 1 dust speck


----------



## latexyankee

After some deep consideration I'm returning the xb270hu.

I have not even opened the box, it has been sitting in the living room for the past few days. I just cannot bring myself to settle on this panel when tere are so many releasing later this year. I want an ultrawide gsync 1440 ips and between the predatorx34, the asus model and a supposedly dell and samsung offering it just seems ridiculous not to wait it out.

I have a qnix that will oc to 100hz, its not exactly what I want, but it will do. My rig has been down for a year and just watching benchmarks compared to playing the ps4 is glorious. I'm sure I'll be content for a little while.

It's taken everything I have to not open the box, as I know once I game on it I will most likely not want to return it. I've never used a gsync monitor and I'm afraid it will hit me like high refresh did where once you try it, you cant go back.

I think its best to just ship it back today before I become even more tempted. I'm tired of changing displays every year, but this didn't start until 3 years ago when high refresh were becoming popular. I've wanted an ultrawide curved since they hit the market but none have had acceptable specs. Now with all the releases forthcoming, I think its just best for me to wait.

If nothing else I want the xb271hu with the slim bezel, not a fan of the red stand but its better than the crappy orange on the xb270hu.


----------



## Chargeit

Probably have that 1 in 1000 perfect monitor. I think it's a good move to send it back and wait on the new ones to hit.

Does anyone know if these "MSI 980 ti Gaming G6" are compatible with any of those "AIO" cooling options? Now that I'm running it wide open I find my OC doesn't do so well. Games just seem much smoother at the cards stock settings. Of course this annoys me and I really think I'd benefit from going closed loop cooling. Not interested in a full on water cooled system. Too much trouble for my tastes.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Probably have that 1 in 1000 perfect monitor. I think it's a good move to send it back and wait on the new ones to hit.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Probably have that 1 in 1000 perfect monitor. I think it's a good move to send it back and wait on the new ones to hit.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrghhhh, don't tell me that, I keep thinking the same thing in the back of my mind...
Click to expand...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Arrrghhhh, don't tell me that, I keep thinking the same thing in the back of my mind...


Ah, with some of the issues this monitor has I really wouldn't worry about it. Just send it back. Still, can't help but wonder.

The bezel on the new ones make it worth the wait. Let alone higher refresh rate and better overall look.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ah, with some of the issues this monitor has I really wouldn't worry about it. Just send it back. Still, can't help but wonder.
> 
> The bezel on the new ones make it worth the wait. Let alone higher refresh rate and better overall look.


Agreed about the bezel, then there will also be the new ips rog swift and some other ultrawides. Too many choices right now to decide. I just hope to have something by Thanksgiving as I take that week off work and fallout will be released.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, monitors are really evolving right now and it isn't what I'd call a great time to be in the market for one. Seems like in another year or so much more should be understood about how things will fall.

For me I bought my 980 ti and felt like I was wasting it on that 1080p TN. As much as I knew it wasn't a good time to buy a monitor yet I just couldn't see myself using my 980 ti at 1080p/TN for the next two years (my upgrade cycle for a gpu).

That bezel is nice. I mentioned before that I have two 21.5" acer IPS with the same bezel that look great. Should of been on these to begin with.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, monitors are really evolving right now and it isn't what I'd call a great time to be in the market for one. Seems like in another year or so much more should be understood about how things will fall.


For sure. I can see the possibility of me replacing my XB270HU (which I just bought in August) some time next year, only to replace it again in 2017-2018. I'm too impatient to wait for "the right product" hence me getting the XB270HU.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Arrrghhhh, don't tell me that, I keep thinking the same thing in the back of my mind...


Just try it out, if it's no good, put it back in the box and send it back...
I love mine, what a difference compared to 1080p and/or a TN panel... oh the awesomeness







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Probably have that 1 in 1000 perfect monitor. I think it's a good move to send it back and wait on the new ones to hit.
> 
> Does anyone know if these "MSI 980 ti Gaming G6" are compatible with any of those "AIO" cooling options? Now that I'm running it wide open I find my OC doesn't do so well. Games just seem much smoother at the cards stock settings. Of course this annoys me and I really think I'd benefit from going closed loop cooling. Not interested in a full on water cooled system. Too much trouble for my tastes.


I have the Accelero Xtreme III aircooler on my MSI Gaming 980Ti, which works fine.
It really is as simple as removing the 4 screws, you don't need to remove any more screws than that.
And there's enough clearance around the core to put on any (other) cooler you want, even a waterblock that does go in a loop, or an all-in-one cooler








Be sure to point a fan at the VRM sink though... well at least there's a sink on there








Look at this photo, this is the result of screwing the cooler off, again only 4 screws








http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Gaming/images/cooler4.jpg


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> For sure. I can see the possibility of me replacing my XB270HU (which I just bought in August) some time next year, only to replace it again in 2017-2018. I'm too impatient to wait for "the right product" hence me getting the XB270HU.


I remember using monitors for years without even thinking of it. Simpler times. I'll sit on this one for a few years. By that time I'm thinking there will be better developed standards (aka, freesync vs Gsync, software vs hardware Async, 16:9 vs 21:9) and a large enough selection of really good gaming monitor options to make the prices more competitive. Least I hope.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I have the Accelero Xtreme III aircooler on my MSI Gaming 980Ti, which works fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It really is as simple as removing the 4 screws, you don't need to remove any more screws than that.
> And there's enough clearance around the core to put on any (other) cooler you want, even a waterblock that does go in a loop, or an all-in-one cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to point a fan at the VRM sink though... well at least there's a sink on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this photo, this is the result of screwing the cooler off, again only 4 screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Gaming/images/cooler4.jpg


A option and would keep my case free of the extra clutter another "AIO" would add. Still, can't help but see people using G10's and H55's with pretty nice OC's maxing 50c. Think I'll stick to a closed loop option even though I cringe at the thought of another one in my case.


----------



## idjekyll

Hearing RMA stories makes me feel thankful I didn't get a dud on my first delivery.


----------



## dave l

I did a quick search of this thread and didn't see anything about the new "inferior" version. Well, it seems like it is a TN panel with the same model number and everything. The bezel and stand are now a matte black, which is really nice.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009848&cm_re=g-sync_monitor-_-24-009-848-_-Product


----------



## Asmodian

I recently ran a new calibration on my XB270HU bprz with the newest version of Argyllcms (1.8.2) which came out very well. One of the changes in Argyllcms is much reduced/eliminated banding after calibration and it seems to have fixed my complaints with profiles on this monitor.

This profile is set to target the native white point and brightness so the only change you notice when applying it is the gamma. No contrast is lost.

Basically it darkens shadows a little bit which helps if you think shadows look a little washed out now.

I targeted a standard BT.1886 calibration using an i1d3 with the White LED correction file.

Monitor settings:

Brightness: 28
Contrast: 48
Gamma: 2.2
Color Temp: User - R50 G44 B41

These settings are flexible and because this calibration does not try to correct the white point having a slightly different white should not cause problems.

dispcal -v -dmadvr -m -qh -ye -G2.4 -f0 -k0 -O "XB270HU matrix" -o XB270HU_1.icm XB270HU
targen -v -d3 -G -e8 -B8 -s40 -g128 -f2200 -c XB270HU_1.icm XB270HU
dispread -v -dmadvr -ye -K XB270HU.cal XB270HU
colprof -v -A "Acer" -M "XB270HU" -D "XB270HU BT.1886" -qh -aX XB270HU
collink -v -A "Acer" -M "XB270HU" -D "XB270HU 3DLUT" -3m -qh -et -Et -IB -G -ims -a XB270HU.cal Rec709.icm XB270HU.icm 3DLUT.icm

XB270HUICC.zip 446k .zip file


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave l*
> 
> I did a quick search of this thread and didn't see anything about the new "inferior" version. Well, it seems like it is a TN panel with the same model number and everything. The bezel and stand are now a matte black, which is really nice.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009848&cm_re=g-sync_monitor-_-24-009-848-_-Product


"XB270HU bprz" v.s. "XB270HU *A*bprz"

That is a rather subtle change to distinguish IPS or TN though I suppose they do have very similar specs if you think TN or IPS aren't very different.









I do dislike the shiny black bezel on mine, very reflective.


----------



## dave l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> "XB270HU bprz" v.s. "XB270HU *A*bprz"
> 
> That is a rather subtle change to distinguish IPS or TN though I suppose they do have very similar specs if you think TN or IPS aren't very different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do dislike the shiny black bezel on mine, very reflective.


Yeah, I noticed the "A", but I googled it and it still shows up in some searches as being the IPS version. The weird thing is there is no mention of this version on Acer's site or anywhere on the net that I could find. Just thought I would mention it before people went out and bought it thinking they are getting a deal. I made that mistake, but luckily Newegg let me cancel the order. I followed this monitor closely and never heard of a 1440p 27" TN panel version. Even on the Newegg page it has the manufacturer part number as UM.HB0AA.A02. The original IPS version's manufacturer part number is UM.HB0AA.001. I thought the A02 part just meant it being a new revision kind of like how Dell does it. It was a bad idea giving it the same model number.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave l*
> 
> It was a bad idea giving it the same model number.


I agree, it is quite strange.









If it was the IPS that would be great deal.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Hearing RMA stories makes me feel thankful I didn't get a dud on my first delivery.


Me too!

But I still stress daily that some random thing is going to blow on it. LOL ...

Damn PTSD from reading all the horror stories ...

So far so good, though ...


----------



## lexlutha111384

I don't know if I received a guy dud







or if I'm just being picky


----------



## mattg

Couple more weeks in, the bleed is almost 100% gone i can barley see it at all now even on 45% brightness. still 0 dead pixels.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Is your bleed improving? U said its almost 100% gone, was it worse when u got it?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Is your bleed improving? U said its almost 100% gone, was it worse when u got it?


yeah its changed alot at first i had brown/white glow in all corners on dark screens, now on dark screens i cant see it at all, even on a black screen pixel test i can barley see any now. i posted some pics back further and since then its gotten better again


----------



## mattg

updated pics, cause posts are useless without pics right?

heres it originaly.....



heres two weeks in



and now....



camera pics up those yellow patterns but i can barley see it with my eyes


----------



## lexlutha111384

Holy crap!!! That is exactly what I have. Any tips? Should I start leaving it on? I would do anything to get your results!


----------



## mattg

mine stays on a fair bit, maybe try loop a movie for a day see if it just needs to burn in?

ive put probably 30 hours of games into mine and maybe 60 hrs browsing so far


----------



## AMDATI

Just got my XB270HU in the mail, setup, seems like no backlight bleed/dead pixels/smudges/dirt issues with the screen at all, seem to have gotten a perfect monitor. Yes, some IPS glow on the lower corners, but shifts with viewing angle (which is how I know it's IPS glow and nothing else).

Went from 22 inch TN to this, so it's a big change. I came from a 16:10 monitor, and to me this feels like ultra wide....I don't even know how anyone could want a wider screen lol.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Just got my XB270HU in the mail, setup, seems like no backlight bleed/dead pixels/smudges/dirt issues with the screen at all, seem to have gotten a perfect monitor. Yes, some IPS glow on the lower corners, but shifts with viewing angle (which is how I know it's IPS glow and nothing else).
> 
> Went from 22 inch TN to this, so it's a big change. I came from a 16:10 monitor, and to me this feels like ultra wide....I don't even know how anyone could want a wider screen lol.


Ah, I remember when I first went from 16:10 to 16:9. While 16:9 felt much wider, I preferred it right off the bat. I'll pass on 21:9 though.


----------



## Chargeit

Coming off a triple screen setup UW doesn't seem so bad. Running triple you end up with way too much horizontal space. I found it much more enjoyable in day to day then gaming. Still getting used to not running off of 3 screens. Could pull my other ones out, but, this monitor requires special attention when it comes to position and angles. It would just not work well with my triple mount.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Holy crap!!! That is exactly what I have. Any tips? Should I start leaving it on? I would do anything to get your results!


Look into that "UDPixel" program and run the color cycle for a few hours if you want to burn in some. Not saying it will do anything, but, why not.

I noticed my backlight bleed doesn't seem as bad as it did (though, it wasn't too bad). I'm thinking if anything it has to do with the screen settling. Though, who knows.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Coming off a triple screen setup UW doesn't seem so bad. Running triple you end up with way too much horizontal space. I found it much more enjoyable in day to day then gaming. Still getting used to not running off of 3 screens. Could pull my other ones out, but, this monitor requires special attention when it comes to position and angles. It would just not work well with my triple mount.
> Look into that "UDPixel" program and run the color cycle for a few hours if you want to burn in some. Not saying it will do anything, but, why not.
> 
> I noticed my backlight bleed doesn't seem as bad as it did (though, it wasn't too bad). I'm thinking if anything it has to do with the screen settling. Though, who knows.


Be nice if they were curved too, though I really would like to see larger 21:9 monitors, as 35" just barely pulls off what a 27" normally has height wise. I think 32-34" is perfect for standard 16:9/16:10
So my guess would be around 42" for 21:9


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Just got my XB270HU in the mail, setup, seems like no backlight bleed/dead pixels/smudges/dirt issues with the screen at all, seem to have gotten a perfect monitor. Yes, some IPS glow on the lower corners, but shifts with viewing angle (which is how I know it's IPS glow and nothing else).
> 
> Went from 22 inch TN to this, so it's a big change. I came from a 16:10 monitor, and to me this feels like ultra wide....I don't even know how anyone could want a wider screen lol.


CONGRATS!







... Maybe the Monitor Gods were listening to your prior posts








I'm sure we'll hear many more details in the coming days, or more like hours


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Be nice if they were curved too, though I really would like to see larger 21:9 monitors, as 35" just barely pulls off what a 27" normally has height wise. I think 32-34" is perfect for standard 16:9/16:10
> So my guess would be around 42" for 21:9


I agree here. 32" for 16:9 is a very good size. The tv in my bedroom is 32" and when I tested to see how it would feel as a monitor it felt right. If a 42" 21:9 ends up about the same height then that would work well too. Would be one hell of a monitor.


----------



## owlieowl

I'd been using a 50" 1080p plasma TV as a monitor for years until I got a 27" monitor this year. It actually worked pretty well. Pixel density really was atrocious, though, don't know what I was thinking.. But gaming on that thing was just awesome.

I hope we see the price drop on this as we get closer to the XB271HU. It's actually went back up to $800 since the announcement, and is even less available. So maybe they're not making many more between now and the new one.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I doubt the price will drop much. I had the BenQ XL2720Z for a year. It was $489 when it launched a few years ago and it's still like $475 still! Monitors never really drop much


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I doubt the price will drop much. I had the BenQ XL2720Z for a year. It was $489 when it launched a few years ago and it's still like $475 still! Monitors never really drop much


The ROG Swift PG278Q dropped from $800 to $650. The XL2720Z is a ripoff at that price, it's only 1920 x 1080 with no dynamic refresh rate solution.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Yeah the swift was on sale but I'm pretty sure it's back up in the $700's


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Yeah the swift was on sale but I'm pretty sure it's back up in the $700's


Thankfully it's not:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405

http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-2560x1440-DisplayPort-Ergonomic-Back-lit/dp/B00MSOND8C

It's actually somewhat justifiable at that price. I think it dropped for the impending launch of the PG279Q, which they don't want to price over $800.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Wow


----------



## Kold

I received my third Predator yesterday and low and behold, it's prefect. No dead pixels, no dust or weird marks, and no BLB at all. I'm really happy I kept trying. That newegg premier thing really came in handy with all the free returns and no restocking fees.

It is a July model.


----------



## AMDATI

So to add, the model I received today is a July manufacturing date. Got it on the Amazon $719 deal.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> So to add, the model I received today is a July manufacturing date. Got it on the Amazon $719 deal.


And how would you rank the quality of the panel?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The ROG Swift PG278Q dropped from $800 to $650. The XL2720Z is a ripoff at that price, it's only 1920 x 1080 with no dynamic refresh rate solution.


DON'T underestimate the XL2720Z!

it is still the ONLY monitor series capable of blur reduction from 60hz to 144hz in 1 hz increments. Only the 24" little Benq brothers can also do that
And unlike the 24" versions, the 27" with V4 firmware has an AMA low mode (Only applies to blur reduction) which dramatically improves the overdrive (less intense by 50% compared to AMA high, but you must drop the contrast also).

If I had to buy another monitor RIGHT NOW if this XL2720Z broke.....I would NOT get an XL2730Z ....I would get another XL2720Z.

here's why:

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2222&start=20

XL2730Z does not respond to VT tweaks for better strobe crosstalk and wont strobe correctly under 120hz.

XL2720Z uses the older Mstar scaler which let you do funky stuff with VT changes (these VT changes affected the older T series monitors also, same scaler was used).


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> And how would you rank the quality of the panel?


It's too soon to tell, but they may have gotten the quality control under control with the July models. The panel doesn't even really need calibration out of the box, just a lowering of brightness. The IPS glow due to the default viewing angle/position is noticeable, since it does create a warm glow on the right bottom corner and a cool glow on the left bottom corner. I think it's caused by whatever light filter they're using, happens from looking downward angles. It's a good thing I only need to look at this head-on, because while these are IPS-type monitors, the glow that lightens up dark colors is very apparent in side viewing. So I would actually consider the viewing angles worse than the TN I came from, at least when it comes to darks and black screens.

The inner bezel reflection is much more noticeable than the outer frame reflections, other than the top of the screen, the side and bottom parts of the bezel hardly reflect at all, but that's because of how I have my room setup.

Watched a few 1440p videos on youtube, really eye pleasing when they have high bitrates. Ones like the Coasta Rica in 4K really shine. Blacks are pretty rich (when the brightness is low and there's a well lit room), not anymore so than my last monitor though, since the blacks were pretty rich on that one too. The IPS glow because of the size of the monitor does interfere with the blacks a lot. Very good colors and contrast though. Tried ULMB, didn't like it. Seems like a step down from Gsync, gave me a headache, didn't really notice any visual benefit.

Using it on an arm mount, much better ergonomics than stock stand. Like its floating above my desk ala bioshock infinite. With the discount I got on the screen, I practically got the mount for free.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I recently ran a new calibration on my XB270HU bprz with the newest version of Argyllcms (1.8.2) which came out very well. One of the changes in Argyllcms is much reduced/eliminated banding after calibration and it seems to have fixed my complaints with profiles on this monitor.
> 
> This profile is set to target the native white point and brightness so the only change you notice when applying it is the gamma. No contrast is lost.
> 
> Basically it darkens shadows a little bit which helps if you think shadows look a little washed out now.
> 
> I targeted a standard BT.1886 calibration using an i1d3 with the White LED correction file.
> 
> Monitor settings:
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 48
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User - R50 G44 B41
> 
> These settings are flexible and because this calibration does not try to correct the white point having a slightly different white should not cause problems.
> 
> dispcal -v -dmadvr -m -qh -ye -G2.4 -f0 -k0 -O "XB270HU matrix" -o XB270HU_1.icm XB270HU
> targen -v -d3 -G -e8 -B8 -s40 -g128 -f2200 -c XB270HU_1.icm XB270HU
> dispread -v -dmadvr -ye -K XB270HU.cal XB270HU
> colprof -v -A "Acer" -M "XB270HU" -D "XB270HU BT.1886" -qh -aX XB270HU
> collink -v -A "Acer" -M "XB270HU" -D "XB270HU 3DLUT" -3m -qh -et -Et -IB -G -ims -a XB270HU.cal Rec709.icm XB270HU.icm 3DLUT.icm
> 
> XB270HUICC.zip 446k .zip file


Could you explain how to set this up on our monitors?

SS


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Could you explain how to set this up on our monitors?
> 
> SS


This is a good place to start and should contain all you need to load either of the profiles in any given version of windows ...

*Using ICC Profiles in Windows*


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I received my third Predator yesterday and low and behold, it's prefect. No dead pixels, no dust or weird marks, and no BLB at all. I'm really happy I kept trying. That newegg premier thing really came in handy with all the free returns and no restocking fees.
> 
> It is a July model.


No blb at all? Have u looked at a black screen at night in the dark?

Its just hard to believe thats actually possible. I figured the design of the panel itself caused at least. If you could take a picture of it at night with a black screen thatd be cool.if it really has no blb in going to be jealous lol.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> No blb at all? Have u looked at a black screen at night in the dark?
> 
> Its just hard to believe thats actually possible. I figured the design of the panel itself caused at least. If you could take a picture of it at night with a black screen thatd be cool.if it really has no blb in going to be jealous lol.


It's definitely possible. Mine has zero BLB at all, too when viewing with the naked eye. Taking the typical overexposed cel phone photo might make it look like there is bleed but there is none visible at all on an all black screen at night. The IPS glow is there as is typical of these panels but the BLB spots that I have seen in other monitors (including my first Predator) is non existent. I have no television and my monitor is used for frequent online TV and movie watching (including Blu Rays) and any sort of noticeable bleed is totally unacceptable. With this Acer screen (as with many other screens, really) ... whether you get a noticeable amount of BLB or not is really just random/luck.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> No blb at all? Have u looked at a black screen at night in the dark?
> 
> Its just hard to believe thats actually possible. I figured the design of the panel itself caused at least. If you could take a picture of it at night with a black screen thatd be cool.if it really has no blb in going to be jealous lol.


Mine isn't bad at all. I only noticed it when standing above the monitor and back about 3'. Now, I can't really even see it then.



Sorry about the light. I can't get a good picture in my computer room because of the lighting. Still, the only spot that I notice while sitting at the desk is a little glow in the lower right corner. Even then, I altered the monitors height, distance back, and angle and pretty much can't tell it's there anymore.

The early light bleed that was there seems to of lessened. Not sure what to think about that. Even then, I could not see it in normal use.


----------



## Kold

I'll take a picture tonight when I get home. It has no BLB noticeable even at max brightness. There is a slight color shift on the bottom right when sitting 2 feet away, though(gaming).


----------



## s1rrah

Here's mine with cel phone adjusted to be as much like naked eye as possible (still not right, though). Even though it still looks like a cel phone shot ... you get the idea ...

...

_(I have electric tape over the power button, BTW and that's the mouse cursor in the lower left)_



...

I never notice any BLB at all when gaming or watching movies or *any* time ... the slightest noticeable bit would drive me mad. I've been through the BLB hell thing before, trust me ... my previous Samsung S27850D, the first I purchased, anyway ... was *RIDICULOUSLY* bad ... I exchanged it and the second one was perfect

This Acer screen is almost as good as the best monitors I've had but the IPS glow is a bit worse in the bottom right (more than the rest of the screen) and I can't shake the notion that it's got something to do with the blue power button LED. If I had the cajones, I'd remove the bezel and break the LED with some needle nose pliers just to see if it made any difference but I'm totally not gonna do that for warranty reasons.


----------



## Kold

I agree. I think it's that stupid power button. Every single person with this monitor has glow or BLB in that corner.


----------



## AMDATI

No it's not the power button, it's the polarizer they use or something, since it creates an IPS glow that makes the left bottom corner a cool blueish color, and the right bottom corner a warm yellowish color, but only really visible on a full black screen, and shifts with the position you're viewing it from. Basically viewing from angles left of the monitor is a warm IPS glow, and viewing from angles right of the monitor are a cool IPS glow. Anything looking from up-to-downward angles gives off that chalky whitish IPS glow.

I do not have any power light bleeding.

I found some minor BLB in the top left corner on mine, but only at very high brightness on a dark screen and it's just a sliver. Even at ~50% brightness, it's not visible. It takes likes 80+ for it to become noticeable, and that's searing brightness I won't really use anyways, and if I use it, it's going to be in a room soo bright that the contrast will make it invisible anyways.

Does anyone else have a little red light inside the back of their panel? When I look back in there I can see one, don't know what it's for, doesn't bleed out anywhere but it just seems weird to have a useless light in there.

I bought some electric tape and black duct tape, but I don't think I'll need to use it on the bezel at all. I was going to use the black tape for the bezel cover, wrap it around the sides to the back of the monitor, then use the duct tape to hold it tight like that, taped from each end on the back, since electric tape isn't really known for its longevity, eventually it will just peel.


----------



## Kold

Yeah, I want to make that light hidden or disabled.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Here's mine with cel phone adjusted to be as much like naked eye as possible (still not right, though). Even though it still looks like a cel phone shot ... you get the idea ...
> 
> ...
> 
> _(I have electric tape over the power button, BTW and that's the mouse cursor in the lower left)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I never notice any BLB at all when gaming or watching movies or *any* time ... the slightest noticeable bit would drive me mad. I've been through the BLB hell thing before, trust me ... my previous Samsung S27850D, the first I purchased, anyway ... was *RIDICULOUSLY* bad ... I exchanged it and the second one was perfect
> 
> This Acer screen is almost as good as the best monitors I've had but the IPS glow is a bit worse in the bottom right (more than the rest of the screen) and I can't shake the notion that it's got something to do with the blue power button LED. If I had the cajones, I'd remove the bezel and break the LED with some needle nose pliers just to see if it made any difference but I'm totally not gonna do that for warranty reasons.


You, dear Sir, are the grand winner of the Panel Lottery! Congratulations on being one of the few, the proud and the lucky!
Enjoy that monitor and may the dead pixels stay away!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You, dear Sir, are the grand winner of the Panel Lottery! Congratulations on being one of the few, the proud and the lucky!
> Enjoy that monitor and may the dead pixels stay away!


Nothing wrong with it at all so far, other than the ridiculous power LED (face palm Acer!) ...


----------



## Kold

Alright here's mine. I used ISO 200 on my HTC M9 and 27 brightness on the monitor.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Alright here's mine. I used ISO 200 on my HTC M9 and 27 brightness on the monitor.


Def another perfect one ...


----------



## AMDATI

well I doubt it's actually that dark in real life lol.

I also find the screen looks better in regular incandescent light, while my old CCFL backlit screen looked better in LED light, oddly enough. Probably to do with the color temperature somewhat, but probably more so the brightness, since two 100w bulbs are much brighter than a single 10w daylight LED. Helps bring out the contrast, makes the blacks look blacker.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I am going to take a few pics of mine later on today so u guys can tell me if mine is good


----------



## Ghastous

just received my Acer today and yes its a really solid looking screen but already i have 3 dead pixels so going to ship it back to scan and get a replacement. kinda annoying we are in 2015 and still getting dead pixels.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Here's mine with cel phone adjusted to be as much like naked eye as possible (still not right, though). Even though it still looks like a cel phone shot ... you get the idea ...
> 
> ...
> 
> _(I have electric tape over the power button, BTW and that's the mouse cursor in the lower left)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I never notice any BLB at all when gaming or watching movies or *any* time ... the slightest noticeable bit would drive me mad. I've been through the BLB hell thing before, trust me ... my previous Samsung S27850D, the first I purchased, anyway ... was *RIDICULOUSLY* bad ... I exchanged it and the second one was perfect
> 
> This Acer screen is almost as good as the best monitors I've had but the IPS glow is a bit worse in the bottom right (more than the rest of the screen) and I can't shake the notion that it's got something to do with the blue power button LED. If I had the cajones, I'd remove the bezel and break the LED with some needle nose pliers just to see if it made any difference but I'm totally not gonna do that for warranty reasons.


You can remove the bezel, there are no warranty stickers whatsoever.
Start with a thin tool, in my case I used a PCI slot cover from a very old case, it helps that it's flat, something like this but then thinner:
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/251671040683-0-1/s-l1000.jpg
I put painters tape over it so that no sharp edges could damage the plastic bezel.
I started at the right side, then the top, then the left side, then the bottom... but be careful in the lower right because the PCB for the buttons is located there.
On that PCB you will also find the blue power LED... it's actually quite small and you could use some electro tape to put over it, I would prefer that over breaking it


----------



## Chargeit

I'd be amazed if that power light was the cause of the glow everyone gets on the lower right side of the panel. I doubt it personally but can't help but think every single one of these has that same issue.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'd be amazed if that power light was the cause of the glow everyone gets on the lower right side of the panel. I doubt it personally but can't help but think every single one of these has that same issue.


That didn't look plausible when I had it apart... but it can't hurt to tape off the 'upper side' of the LED... just to be sure, so that it can't 'shine through' towards the panel.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Just got my XB270HU in the mail, setup, seems like no backlight bleed/dead pixels/smudges/dirt issues with the screen at all, seem to have gotten a perfect monitor. Yes, some IPS glow on the lower corners, but shifts with viewing angle (which is how I know it's IPS glow and nothing else).
> 
> Went from 22 inch TN to this, so it's a big change. I came from a 16:10 monitor, and to me this feels like ultra wide....I don't even know how anyone could want a wider screen lol.


Glad to see you put the propaganda aside and now actually own the monitor. So now we both have something in common, we both got pretty good panels on our first try. Pretty different perspective once you own and use it daily huh?


----------



## Ghastous

lucky for all u guys getting good rolls on the Monitor Lottery shame i didnt and ive gotta send mine back as its got quite a few dead pixels


----------



## d0mini

I'm getting an XB270HU tomorrow, bought from AriaPC as an "OPEN BOX" discounted model. I'm coming from a VS229H ASUS IPS @60Hz (Very cheap, ~£100 when I got it in 2013).

I've just finished reading this entire thread, the amount of people who have had issues with their monitors has definitely decreased over time, although there is obviously still a chance for dead/stuck pixels, unacceptable levels of backlight bleeding or even of IPS glow, and even the extremely rare chance of insects getting stuck inside. I don't think there is any cause to say that it is any worse/better than the QC of ASUS' similar monitors though, considering stories of multiple RMAs being common for them too. I must say though, the 8 or 9 ACER monitors one user got through is an impressive number, that takes a dedication I do not yet know if I could match, hopefully I won't ever have to find out.

The fact that mine is "OPEN BOX" could mean a lot of things - best case the person just returned it without even using it, worst case they returned it and reported problems, then AriaPC decided to resell it anyway as OPEN BOX. In any case, I will report on the panel when it comes tomorrow, fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> The fact that mine is "OPEN BOX" could mean a lot of things - best case the person just returned it without even using it, worst case they returned it and reported problems, then AriaPC decided to resell it anyway as OPEN BOX. In any case, I will report on the panel when it comes tomorrow, fingers firmly crossed.


Couldn't they check it for you since the box has been opened anyway?

The XB270HU I bought was a refurbished model (whole panel replaced) also bought with a discount, and because it had been out of the box the store could check it and guarantee me it was pixel perfect and had no serious bleed..


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> The fact that mine is "OPEN BOX" could mean a lot of things - best case the person just returned it without even using it, worst case they returned it and reported problems, then AriaPC decided to resell it anyway as OPEN BOX. In any case, I will report on the panel when it comes tomorrow, fingers firmly crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't they check it for you since the box has been opened anyway?
> 
> The XB270HU I bought was a refurbished model (whole panel replaced) also bought with a discount, and because it had been out of the box the store could check it and guarantee me it was pixel perfect and had no serious bleed..
Click to expand...

Most likely I could have done, I asked what they meant by open box on the phone before purchasing but did not go as far as to ask them to check my panel. I bought it from their store before I had even found this thread, which is why I didn't think of it







If I have problems then I will most likely go down the route that you took, maybe even from the supplier you used. Here's hoping this panel is good though, it really is a lot cheaper than the other options..


----------



## Chargeit

Hell, I doubt they'd of given you a straight answer on BLB and the such. Every one of these monitors have some kind of annoyance. Honestly though, what BLB I did have is gone. I'm thinking from being mounted some of the pressure from the bezel was released relieving the bleed. Problem there is I could see it working both ways. In other words it could make it better or worse depending. In spite of that, you still have that right corner glow to contend with. It seems that every one of these has that same problem. I found adjusting height and angle greatly reduced that... Still, it's pretty BS that you have to setup a $800 monitor that's supposed to have "superior" viewing angles with such care. None of the other IPS in my house require such careful placement. I was going to mount this to the middle of my triple monitor stand, but, there is no way I could get it setup correctly and looking right like that.


----------



## funfordcobra

Why is this selling for 599 on newegg?


----------



## funfordcobra

Well I bought 3 lol


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Why is this selling for 599 on newegg?


That's the TN version not the IPS version. Not sure how much that matters to you but it's worth knowing.


----------



## funfordcobra

Bleh thx for answering. Thought it was the ips. Cancelled my order...


----------



## AMDATI

They may have gotten things corrected with the July production. I know I got a fresh one from new Amazon stock, I had ordered it when it said 1-2 months delivery, and it was back in stock within a few hours.

I wouldn't trust open box, simply because that's exactly how they resell all of the defective XB270HU's, and they have probably a warehouse of those things to get rid of. They don't go back to the factory and get scrapped, nor do they really even get refurbished, they get resold as-is. Refurbished is often just some guy spending 30 seconds on it, turning it off/on and making sure menu buttons work.

I'm not sure, but I think the one I got has some minor differences from previous manufacturing dates, which might indicate a change in production. For example, the 'ACER' logo and the 'XB270HU' model number printed on the bezel, are not white, they're more of a gray/silver. I noticed a lot of people reported having their 'XB270HU' text printed crooked. Mine is perfectly straight. The 'XB27OHU' text also seems to be a bit thinner of a font, where the older versions look more thick white and bold.

I wouldn't be surprised if they moved production to a different facility. Clearly the facility assembling them was doing so in third world conditions. I wouldn't be surprised if the reason the model number was crooked was because it was done by hand or with some third world subpar machine that no one cared to check was calibrated properly. The rice bug issues in the screen clearly indicates they were produced in an Asian country in a heavily forested area with a subpar factory that had infestation problems. Most likely they're still being produced in an Asian country, but they either fixed the factory issues and updated things, or moved to a different factory with better conditions.

I'm guessing they don't own the factory that assembled the XB270HU. They were just sourcing to the lowest bidder, and the lowest bidder also cut a lot of corners that ended up costing them millions.

Maybe this explains the bugs and dirt...










We'll see if the issues really have changed as more people get July models.


----------



## siltsunrise

Hi, Haven't read through this thread, too many pages...

Does anyone know if the tn version of this has the same quality control problems as the HU?
Or how it looks for a tn, generally? Viewing angles, etc.
I am weary of paying so much for the HU and possibly going through all the return hassles, and someone has a very good price on a used HA locally (but far enough away I can't go see it in person easily). Thought I would snap it up as a temp screen til something better comes out down the road, if it is likely to be fairly issue free.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## AMDATI

I wouldn't buy the TN version, there's much better 120-144hz TN options for cheaper.

In fact, I would say that if you're not getting a 144Hz IPS, you might as well get a 60Hz TN for $150, or a 60hz IPS for $150-250.

I definitely wouldn't want to save $100 just to lose IPS, especially on a larger screen. 27 inch TN is horrible because unless you're 6ft+ away, viewing angles are going to be really bad, even head on.


----------



## siltsunrise

So who has the best 27 inch, gsync, high hz monitor then? Resolution not an issue for me. Both seem fine.

Hey, here's a new one! I was so focused on ultrawides initially, I didn't keep up on 27s.
http://techreport.com/news/28916/dell-jumps-into-g-sync-with-its-s2716dg-27-monitor


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siltsunrise*
> 
> So who has the best 27 inch, gsync, high hz monitor then? Resolution not an issue for me. Both seem fine.
> 
> Hey, here's a new one! I was so focused on ultrawides initially, I didn't keep up on 27s.
> http://techreport.com/news/28916/dell-jumps-into-g-sync-with-its-s2716dg-27-monitor


I would take IPS over gsync if you're looking to save money.

But there are other cheaper screens in TN for 144hz gsync....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009729

24 inch, 1080p, 144hz, Gsync, TN, ~$380

Yeah, you lose 3 inches and 1440p, but is that really worth the extra $300 or more? Not on TN I'd say.

And if you can find cheaper at 120hz, go for it....because 120hz vs 144hz isn't really noticeable.

But my original point was to just spend a bit more and get the IPS version, because you're not saving much and you're losing alot of quality.


----------



## siltsunrise

What part of 27 didn't you understand?









I see only a philips, the rog swift, and that dell. I would surely prefer IPS, but the only offerings are acer and asus and they have had way too many horrible quality control problems.

And gsync is just a must.


----------



## AMDATI

well purchase and enjoy your $600-$700 27 inch TN panel then


----------



## siltsunrise

Sounds awful when you put it that way. Guess I have been drifting from my original idea... that used HA is only €350.
Just tired of waiting for more ips screens to come out, and afraid the ips swift will be as buggy as the acers and the old swift.
Gotta land something to use until something better comes out, next year hopefully.

Wasn't trying to diss your help above, thanks.


----------



## AMDATI

I think the issue is people have an idea of what they want.....from other peoples scrutiny's. For example, I thought I would hate the gloss on the XB270HU because of how much of an issue it was for other people, but I'm not bothered by it at all, in fact most of the time the gloss is as black as any matte screen. A lot of things people nitpicked about it, turned out to be non-issues.

But any 27 inch TN is going to have horrible viewing angles even head on. Have you ever used a 27 inch screen as a monitor? They're huge. TN's shift colors head-on even at 22 inches in size. There's a reason why they don't even use TN's in televisions, due to size affecting the viewing angles.


----------



## siltsunrise

Ja, I try to keep an open mind. A problem for me is not having seen anything bigger or better than a cheap samsung TN, 22 inch 60hz panel. My oldie. I took off traveling for 4 years, so have been out of the loop. Never seen an IPS, gsync, 1440, VA, or 4K. I can't even find a shop with a decent monitor around here to try any.

Muchas gracias for the 27 advice, that never even crossed my mind, but makes perfect sense!
I guess I'm ready to write TN off again.









Think I will just live without gsync and high hz for now, and get a cheap 29 ultrawide, and hope the blb is tolerable. Just resell it when something better shows up.

It's funny that I am actually willing to throw down 1300 for a great monitor, when 4 years ago I thought 300 was steep. How things change.

This is a wonderful time for hardware, and next year should be amazing, methinks.


----------



## Ghastous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siltsunrise*
> 
> Ja, I try to keep an open mind. A problem for me is not having seen anything bigger or better than a cheap samsung TN, 22 inch 60hz panel. My oldie. I took off traveling for 4 years, so have been out of the loop. Never seen an IPS, gsync, 1440, VA, or 4K. I can't even find a shop with a decent monitor around here to try any.
> 
> Muchas gracias for the 27 advice, that never even crossed my mind, but makes perfect sense!
> I guess I'm ready to write TN off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I will just live without gsync and high hz for now, and get a cheap 29 ultrawide, and hope the blb is tolerable. Just resell it when something better shows up.
> 
> It's funny that I am actually willing to throw down 1300 for a great monitor, when 4 years ago I thought 300 was steep. How things change.
> 
> This is a wonderful time for hardware, and next year should be amazing, methinks.


TBH i was in the same boat when it came to looking for a new monitor and i neally ended up with the ROG swift but then i saw some reviews on the XB270HU which most were good. Downside was that the name ACER which to me as always meant cheap and tacky but i still read and watched review videos and ended up biting the bullet and bought 1. Now this screen is amazing the colours the viewing angles and the gysnc are all spot on but ofc mine did arrive with problems as its got about 7 dead pixels so im going to RMA it and get it replace as i paid £600 for this and i want a 100% working panel.

If you are looking for a new monitor then go for it as you might get a working panel you might not but hands down this is a dam good screen and in no way as it put me off that i wanna get rid i just want it fixed so i can get back to playing my games that this thing makes look dam gorgeous.


----------



## d0mini

I just received the screen, it is an April build and there are a few stuck pixels (I think they are stuck? I'm not sure how to tell) in the bottom right corner. Received in moderately damaged original packaging. Received all components. The packaging was open for the DP cable and manual, slight damage to the polystyrene. Plastic protection still on the monitor and base.
Conclusion: It had been opened and tested by whoever bought this panel before me, then sent back, either because they found it to be faulty, or a myriad of other reasons.

First impressions:

I am blown over by the size of this thing, it's massive compared to my old 21.5 inch screen. 1440p vs 1080p is a nice upgrade too.
I use my computer in a very light room, with the monitor in front of an open window. As such I can see no backlight bleeding or even IPS glow, we shall see how that stands when it gets dark here.
I tried GSYNC very quickly in the Witcher 3, it seems to make movement very smooth which is nice, but I really haven't tried it much yet, just enough to make sure it works.
I played a few trailers and films with lots of colours and dark scenes, all okay there.

Finally, I am looking into the corner where these faulty pixels are while typing this in OCN, and I am struggling to see them. They only appear to be visible on pure white backgrounds, blacks are unaffected. Honestly I think they would have been much more annoying if they were visible when the screen was black in the case of films and games. In gaming and films, for a few minutes I tried and failed to see any fault in colour accuracy or pixels. Even when I can see them, they are tiny. I clean my monitor from time to time, but dust and such accumulates, and they are no bigger than dust particles.

My conclusion for now is that this is a very subjective issue, and that despite being very prepared to be immediately on the phone asking for a refund, I strongly feel that I will be keeping this monitor. I got this monitor very cheaply compared to what others here have paid, so having a perfect monitor for my money is less of a problem.
It looks like my standards are lower than a lot of people here, most likely because I've only ever used cheap monitors, and only ever used them for writing essays, browsing the web, overclocking and gaming.

Obviously, only time will tell if I really do keep this monitor or not, and this is very much my initial jerk reaction, but there it is.


----------



## AMDATI

Even if I payed half the price for the monitor, I wouldn't want dead pixels. I could be wrong, but the April model also only has 100hz ULMB, while newer production dates have 120Hz ULMB. April is practically the release date of the monitor too. Even if I had to pay for an RMA, that seems like a little cost for fixed pixels and piece of mind. If it's an April model they've been holding on to that thing a long time, possibly even going through several customers returning it over and over, waiting for the sucker that will not return it.


----------



## batmanwcm

Well, I got bored of it pretty fast like all my other monitors. I already listed it for sale at Hardforum since I missed my old triple monitor setup.

The thing is, I ended up with a perfect panel with no dead pixels/dust blobs so I thought about getting 2 more for a triple monitor setup. But I realized that it would prove very costly and I didn't want to go through the panel lottery to get good panels again.

I guessed it's time to hunt down 3x Asus VG248QE's.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> the Majority amount of people who have had issues with their monitors


who have whined for no REAL reason except to fall in line with others whining .............. be yer own man and enjoy.









edited the quote slightly for honesty regardless of how the punks may "whine" about it.









SS


----------



## d0mini

It's been 24 hours since I received the monitor, and I have been using it a great deal. I've played some Witcher 3, CS:GO, Planetside 2, Civ V, Skyrim and Hearthstone(lol) and have found the biggest changes over my old 21.5 inch 60Hz screen to be the size, and second to that the smoothness, most likely from a mixture of GSYNC and the higher framerate.

I've found that setting the desktop to 120Hz allows my card to downclock just fine. By having the highest available refresh rate set in NV control panel, as well as a 120FPS limit set globally through NVInspector, GSYNC is always working properly and never reverts to VSYNC as it would if it were to reach the max refresh rate of 144Hz. I worked out these settings through googling frame limiting with GSYNC on.

Finally, throughout these games I have not once noticed anything wrong with my monitor at all. It's only when I get up a solid pure white screen that I can see it, it doesn't even show up in Microsoft Word.

Looks like this is a keeper. I am very pleased with this monitor


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> It's been 24 hours since I received the monitor, and I have been using it a great deal. I've played some Witcher 3, CS:GO, Planetside 2, Civ V, Skyrim and Hearthstone(lol) and have found the biggest changes over my old 21.5 inch 60Hz screen to be the size, and second to that the smoothness, most likely from a mixture of GSYNC and the higher framerate.
> 
> I've found that setting the desktop to 120Hz allows my card to downclock just fine. By having the highest available refresh rate set in NV control panel, as well as a 120FPS limit set globally through NVInspector, GSYNC is always working properly and never reverts to VSYNC as it would if it were to reach the max refresh rate of 144Hz. I worked out these settings through googling frame limiting with GSYNC on.
> 
> Finally, throughout these games I have not once noticed anything wrong with my monitor at all. It's only when I get up a solid pure white screen that I can see it, it doesn't even show up in Microsoft Word.
> 
> Looks like this is a keeper. I am very pleased with this monitor


Yeah I don't think G-SYNC ever reverts to V-Sync on, that's what FreeSync does. When you drop below 10 FPS or so then I assume G-SYNC disables and it runs without any sort of syncing (V-Sync off). G-SYNC caps the frame rate to the refresh rate as well.


----------



## LunaP

Honestly I think I'm used to the monitor now, I'm still hoping to hear news of a 32" variant in which i'd be sold instantly and grab 4 for 3x1 using the top for anime and bottom 3 for reference/gaming. I DO miss my 4k TV though as the colors/brightness levels were amazing compared to this panel, though I've been able to get the monitor within 15% I'd say, it feels like even when I hit an area in games where lighting makes things stand out / glow that for some reason it feels/looks faded compared to the Samsung. I Do wish this monitor had a back light setting vs just brightness. However this is just coming from someone that tests multiple panels, so not something others would notice.

I still have 29 days left before I need to return since its a 45 day return policy luckily. My only gripe atm is that Gsync/anything over 60hz only works during Fullscreen, despite the option for window mode set in the Nvidia Panel. I heard this was a driver issue that Nvidia hasn't fixed yet so if they manage to that would be great. Since I alt tab/swap windows a LOT while gaming to either one check forums/chat etc (multi monitor setup) I find Window Fullscreen mode more convenient, though I do notice that in fullscreen I can still mouse out ( NOT ALT TAB) and not have to worry about the monitor blacking out temporarily to resync. However any overlays, etc ( like Puush) I can't see since in full screen its set to top view.

Anyone know if Nvidia is still working on it or if windowed is just not going to be possible?


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I don't think G-SYNC ever reverts to V-Sync on, that's what FreeSync does. When you drop below 10 FPS or so then I assume G-SYNC disables and it runs without any sort of syncing (V-Sync off). G-SYNC caps the frame rate to the refresh rate as well.


You're probably right, but I remember seeing someone (I think it was Chargeit?) saying that they couldn't get GSYNC to work optimally with a fixed frame rate of any sort, so I thought I'd mention it. The source for my decision was this thread.

Another thing I forgot to say is Wow, this monitor is fast at switching from a fullscreen game to the desktop as well as changing resolutions! My old monitor in relative terms took an age: 4 or 5 seconds vs the ~1s of this. You wouldn't think that would make much of a difference, but it's big enough to be appreciated.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> You're probably right, but I remember seeing someone (I think it was Chargeit?) saying that they couldn't get GSYNC to work optimally with a fixed frame rate of any sort, so I thought I'd mention it. The source for my decision was this thread.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to say is Wow, this monitor is fast at switching from a fullscreen game to the desktop as well as changing resolutions! My old monitor in relative terms took an age: 4 or 5 seconds vs the ~1s of this. You wouldn't think that would make much of a difference, but it's big enough to be appreciated.


The monitor isn't fast at switching from fullscreen to desktop--that's purely a function of the video card drivers.
And, it's not 'fast' at switching resolutions. It's not really switching resolutions at all.

This monitor does not have a hardware scaler. So everything is being GPU scaled. So when you change resolutions on it, from 1920x1080 to 1680x1050 or to lower resolutions, the change is instant. It's because the GPU is simply re-scaling 1920x1080 to a lower resolution, and it does this instantly. Any monitor on the market can do this if you force enable GPU scaling for all resolutions.

Changing refresh rates (e.g. from 144hz to 120hz) will take a couple of seconds.


----------



## batmanwcm

I already sold my Acer Predator XB270HU and shipped it out this morning to the new happy owner. I ended up getting a Qnix QX2710 Evolution 2 as a replacement.







Now before you guys ask why, I'm going to explain myself. I bought the Predator for $620 used from a HardForum member and he was an extremely nice gentleman and actually delivered it to me all the way from Stanford, CT to Brooklyn, NY. He allowed me to inspect it and make sure everything was kosher before I bought it. At that time, with all the effort this guy put into trying to sell his monitor, I had to say yes, I was buying it. The monitor was perfect since it had no dead pixels, minimal IPS glow and a extremely small piece of dust that I was able to flick away into the bezel using a cloth and my fingers. Common practice in this thread unfortunately.

What I couldn't stand with this monitor is the build quality. A $800 monitor should not have the same build quality of a $200 one. The housing on the Acer felt extremely cheap and the build quality of my old Dell 2405FPW was better than it. I've also decided that I was going to wait for the Asus 34" 3800R with possibly better build quality. I know G-Sync/IPS/144Hz is great and all but I could not fathom why Acer cheaped out on the housing. It's probably like what others have said, they wanted to be the first to release a monitor of these specs out before anyone else.

So I just posted a F/S thread on HardForum and within minutes, I had 3 buyers all lined up. That goes to show you how hard it was to get a perfect panel.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I already sold my Acer Predator XB270HU and shipped it out this morning to the new happy owner. I ended up getting a Qnix QX2710 Evolution 2 as a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now before you guys ask why, I'm going to explain myself. I bought the Predator for $620 used from a HardForum member and he was an extremely nice gentleman and actually delivered it to me all the way from Stanford, CT to Brooklyn, NY. He allowed me to inspect it and make sure everything was kosher before I bought it. At that time, with all the effort this guy put into trying to sell his monitor, I had to say yes, I was buying it. The monitor was perfect since it had no dead pixels, minimal IPS glow and a extremely small piece of dust that I was able to flick away into the bezel using a cloth and my fingers. Common practice in this thread unfortunately.
> 
> What I couldn't stand with this monitor is the build quality. A $800 monitor should not have the same build quality of a $200 one. The housing on the Acer felt extremely cheap and the build quality of my old Dell 2405FPW was better than it. I've also decided that I was going to wait for the Asus 34" 3800R with possibly better build quality. I know G-Sync/IPS/144Hz is great and all but I could not fathom why Acer cheaped out on the housing. It's probably like what others have said, they wanted to be the first to release a monitor of these specs out before anyone else.
> 
> So I just posted a F/S thread on HardForum and within minutes, I had 3 buyers all lined up. That goes to show you how hard it was to get a perfect panel.


Build quality is stellar on mine, did you get a bootleg? Also as long as you didn't use it to long the jump back down to 60hz from 120-144 wont' be much. I own a few QNIX myself. Also if you paid 800$ its about 725-745, though personally I find the bezel/setup very nice as opposed to "cheap" if anything is cheap the Qnix displays have the cheapest build quality.

Not calling you out, just given your remarks I can't but think you got a bootleg ripoff. Grats on your resell though.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Build quality is stellar on mine, did you get a bootleg? Also as long as you didn't use it to long the jump back down to 60hz from 120-144 wont' be much. I own a few QNIX myself. Also if you paid 800$ its about 725-745, though personally I find the bezel/setup very nice as opposed to "cheap" if anything is cheap the Qnix displays have the cheapest build quality.
> 
> Not calling you out, just given your remarks I can't but think you got a bootleg ripoff. Grats on your resell though.


No, if you actually read my post you would have known I bought it used for $620. I figured some of you guys might get defensive of my post but I'm posting my impressions of the housing which I find less than stellar.

I've used the Predator for about 2 weeks and I agree that I can go back to 60Hz with no real problem. What I really loved about the monitor wasthe G-Sync function as I had absolutely no tearing while gaming with varying refresh rates. I do believe G-Sync is the next big thing in display technology and I will eventually end up with a G-Sync monitor in the near future.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> No, if you actually read my post you would have known I bought it used for $620. I figured some of you guys might get defensive of my post but I'm posting my impressions of the housing which I find less than stellar.
> 
> I've used the Predator for about 2 weeks and I agree that I can go back to 60Hz with no real problem. What I really loved about the monitor wasthe G-Sync function as I had absolutely no tearing while gaming with varying refresh rates. I do believe G-Sync is the next big thing in display technology and I will eventually end up with a G-Sync monitor in the near future.


Please calm down I wasn't being offensive, if you read my post I was responding to your 800$ comment, I'm quite aware of what you spent, also I was expressing concern given your description, the build quality is really good on the one I have so obviously I would question. If you're only handling feedback negatively then say so as this is a public forum, people will respond to you. If my words hurt you then I apologize, and ask that you please reread because you're misreading something, for now I'll just ensure I don't respond to you again and hide your posts, again my sincere apologies and Please DO feel better.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Please calm down I wasn't being offensive, if you read my post I was responding to your 800$ comment, I'm quite aware of what you spent, also I was expressing concern given your description, the build quality is really good on the one I have so obviously I would question. If you're only handling feedback negatively then say so as this is a public forum, people will respond to you. If my words hurt you then I apologize, and ask that you please reread because you're misreading something, for now I'll just ensure I don't respond to you again and hide your posts, again my sincere apologies and Please DO feel better.


I wasn't mad at all. They just don't make bootleg Acer Predator XB270HU's yet. Anyway, we're all apart of the OCN community and we share constructive criticism.







Don't take my post the wrong way, I still like you...somewhat.


----------



## AMDATI

one thing I will say about the build quality that people overlook, is it is solid. my last monitor creaked and twisted whenever any adjustments were made to it, and all it had was tilt. it was also an acer, but one released in ~2008. I reach to the side of the monitor for all adjustments, easy enough on an arm mount and helps keeps smudges off the gloss. even trying to pay attention to any reflections in the bezel proves difficult. pretty easy to keep the bezel clean with a once over with a microfiber.

in some ways the glossy bezel is actually less reflective than matte ones, because matte bezels will always catch some light and scatter it, even if there is no reflection. but the glossy bezel is black as black can be for the most part.

this is the wallpaper im currently using on it...


----------



## Chargeit

Nothing is wrong with the build quality of this monitor. However, my BenQ XL2420Z is sturdier, has a nice handle on the mount to help balance it while moving, a headphone holder on the rear, and adjusts easier/smoother. Still, that BenQ was a cheaper monitor to make with less features, no Gsync, 24", TN. Can say Acer could learn a few things from BenQ about making a gaming monitor. That doesn't however lessen the build quality of this monitor. It's basic and gets the job done. I have no fear of it tipping over or just breaking/falling apart on me.

**I noticed some of you said you were limiting the fps on these monitors to 120 to match the refresh. Ya'll don't notice screen tearing like this? Testing out "L4D2" I notice minor screen tearing when limiting the fps. I know a older game like L4D2 seems an odd choice to test, but, it's a game that can easily be maxed at 1440p with a higher end GPU and pull well over 144 fps. I noticed this in other things also. If I limit the fps though Rivatuner while using Gsync I still see some screen tearing.*


----------



## boredgunner

A QNIX monitor has better build quality than the XB270HU? I never would have guessed.


----------



## LunaP

Hopefully the 32/34"" Variants have the same style type stand at least, I do like the flexibility of moving it up and down while tilting.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> A QNIX monitor has better build quality than the XB270HU? I never would have guessed.


I never said it did. In fact, it's absolutely crap build quality but it's only $200 so I'll forgive it. Like I said before, it's a temporary stop gap monitor until the new Asus 3800R monitor releases sometime early next year.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I already sold my Acer Predator XB270HU and shipped it out this morning to the new happy owner. I ended up getting a Qnix QX2710 Evolution 2 as a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now before you guys ask why, I'm going to explain myself. I bought the Predator for $620 used from a HardForum member and he was an extremely nice gentleman and actually delivered it to me all the way from Stanford, CT to Brooklyn, NY. He allowed me to inspect it and make sure everything was kosher before I bought it. At that time, with all the effort this guy put into trying to sell his monitor, I had to say yes, I was buying it. The monitor was perfect since it had no dead pixels, minimal IPS glow and a extremely small piece of dust that I was able to flick away into the bezel using a cloth and my fingers. Common practice in this thread unfortunately.
> 
> What I couldn't stand with this monitor is the build quality. A $800 monitor should not have the same build quality of a $200 one. The housing on the Acer felt extremely cheap and the build quality of my old Dell 2405FPW was better than it. I've also decided that I was going to wait for the Asus 34" 3800R with possibly better build quality. I know G-Sync/IPS/144Hz is great and all but I could not fathom why Acer cheaped out on the housing. It's probably like what others have said, they wanted to be the first to release a monitor of these specs out before anyone else.
> 
> So I just posted a F/S thread on HardForum and within minutes, I had 3 buyers all lined up. That goes to show you how hard it was to get a perfect panel.


I couldn't agree more, the build quality and the design of the XB270HU is extremely poor, especially at that price. This is why Acer has a new updated version called XB271HU, and that monitor rivals the Asus Swift design wise. I really like Acers new zero frame design in particular.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with the build quality of this monitor. However, my BenQ XL2420Z is sturdier, has a nice handle on the mount to help balance it while moving, a headphone holder on the rear, and adjusts easier/smoother. Still, that BenQ was a cheaper monitor to make with less features, no Gsync, 24", TN. Can say Acer could learn a few things from BenQ about making a gaming monitor. That doesn't however lessen the build quality of this monitor. It's basic and gets the job done. I have no fear of it tipping over or just breaking/falling apart on me.
> 
> **I noticed some of you said you were limiting the fps on these monitors to 120 to match the refresh. Ya'll don't notice screen tearing like this? Testing out "L4D2" I notice minor screen tearing when limiting the fps. I know a older game like L4D2 seems an odd choice to test, but, it's a game that can easily be maxed at 1440p with a higher end GPU and pull well over 144 fps. I noticed this in other things also. If I limit the fps though Rivatuner while using Gsync I still see some screen tearing.*


I don't see tearing with 120fps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I couldn't agree more, the build quality and the design of the XB270HU is extremely poor, especially at that price. This is why Acer has a new updated version called XB271HU, and that monitor rivals the Asus Swift design wise. I really like Acers new zero frame design in particular.


I've seen this one on a few websites... design is an A+ I think, that's my opinion, other people's opinions may differ. I just hope that there will be no more massive backlight bleeding and dust particles inside the XB271HU...


----------



## LunaP

If its REALLY that thin then I guess I'll take mine back this week and wait.


----------



## AMDATI

It's actually not that thin. the bezel is simply replaced with a half inch black border, which isn't bad. the screen and bezel will be flush with each other though.


----------



## Ryrai

Hi guys, just built a new pc with windows 10 and have a "no display" (or something similar to that) message when trying to use this monitor. Do I need to download the drivers first? I currently have a crappy 1080p 21" monitor plugged in. If I need to download the drivers would I download Windows 7 or 8 64 bit drivers as there are no Windows 10 ones? Assuming it works on Windows 10?

EDIT: Got it to work on a different display port...So my question now is, should I download windows 7 64 bit or 8 64 bit drivers for the monitor with windows 10 64 bit? (there's no option for windows 10)


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Alright here's mine. I used ISO 200 on my HTC M9 and 27 brightness on the monitor.


damn...u lucky sob lol. for a whole month after i bought mine i was looking/asking for the supposed "perfect" monitors that people always wrote about but never posted images so i decided mine was ok enough and kept it.

i probably wouldve kept playing the lottery if i saw that.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> damn...u lucky sob lol. for a whole month after i bought mine i was looking/asking for the supposed "perfect" monitors that people always wrote about but never posted images so i decided mine was ok enough and kept it.
> 
> i probably wouldve kept playing the lottery if i saw that.


It took 3 tries.. lol.

Does anyone know the weight of the monitor without the stand? I am looking at wall mounting it and it wont be mounted to a stud.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> It took 3 tries.. lol.
> 
> Does anyone know the weight of the monitor without the stand? I am looking at wall mounting it and it wont be mounted to a stud.


No, but I can tell you that the whole thing weights in at around 4.5kg according to UPS - so should be easy for you to weigh the stand yourself and do a little math.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> It took 3 tries.. lol.
> 
> Does anyone know the weight of the monitor without the stand? I am looking at wall mounting it and it wont be mounted to a stud.


9.80 lbs. w/o stand


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> **I noticed some of you said you were limiting the fps on these monitors to 120 to match the refresh. Ya'll don't notice screen tearing like this? Testing out "L4D2" I notice minor screen tearing when limiting the fps. I know a older game like L4D2 seems an odd choice to test, but, it's a game that can easily be maxed at 1440p with a higher end GPU and pull well over 144 fps. I noticed this in other things also. If I limit the fps though Rivatuner while using Gsync I still see some screen tearing.*


I assume only ULMB users do that (more specifically, set the monitor to 120 Hz and enable V-Sync), since there's no other conceivable reason to do this. I have also seen tearing without G-SYNC even at around 120 FPS, which is why I use G-SYNC in every game. G-SYNC caps the frame rate to 144 so I never see tearing, and in games that have frame rate limiters I limit FPS to 139 just so I don't get that extra little bit of input lag at 144 FPS (not that I'd really notice, just like I won't notice the difference between 139 FPS and 144 FPS).


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with the build quality of this monitor. However, my BenQ XL2420Z is sturdier, has a nice handle on the mount to help balance it while moving, a headphone holder on the rear, and adjusts easier/smoother. Still, that BenQ was a cheaper monitor to make with less features, no Gsync, 24", TN. Can say Acer could learn a few things from BenQ about making a gaming monitor. That doesn't however lessen the build quality of this monitor. It's basic and gets the job done. I have no fear of it tipping over or just breaking/falling apart on me.
> 
> **I noticed some of you said you were limiting the fps on these monitors to 120 to match the refresh. Ya'll don't notice screen tearing like this? Testing out "L4D2" I notice minor screen tearing when limiting the fps. I know a older game like L4D2 seems an odd choice to test, but, it's a game that can easily be maxed at 1440p with a higher end GPU and pull well over 144 fps. I noticed this in other things also. If I limit the fps though Rivatuner while using Gsync I still see some screen tearing.*


I missed this post.

(Ignoring gsync/freesync, which is irrelevant to this case

YES on EVERY Monitor in existence you will notice occasional tearing if you limit the framerate to the refresh rate, *IF* VSYNC IS DISABLED. This is because even though the refresh rate matches the framerate, Vsync is STILL Disabled! So what happens is you have timing/sync issues where the vertical retrace is NOT exactly in sync. This is a timing issue and is difficult to avoid, since you're basically trying to create artificial vsync with software instead of hardware. So usually from time to time, you will see a split frame moving slowly up or down the screen. There's really no easy way around this if vsync is disabled. This even happens on old school CRT's.

You will not have tearing if vsync is ENABLED And you cap the framerate at 0.5 fps or 1 fps below the refresh rate (people often use this trick to avoid vsync input lag). But then you may have the occasional stutter and so forth, but that's not the point.

You can, of course cap the fps to an artibary value with freesync and gsync, but naturally you want vsync on for gsync to do its job.
Quote:


> I assume only ULMB users do that (more specifically, set the monitor to 120 Hz and enable V-Sync), since there's no other conceivable reason to do this. I have also seen tearing without G-SYNC even at around 120 FPS, which is why I use G-SYNC in every game. G-SYNC caps the frame rate to 144 so I never see tearing, and in games that have frame rate limiters I limit FPS to 139 just so I don't get that extra little bit of input lag at 144 FPS (not that I'd really notice, just like I won't notice the difference between 139 FPS and 144 FPS).


Yes, correct. There's really no point to have vsync DISABLED to cap the fps. Just turn on vsync.
However there ARE exceptions. There are old games where vsync is completely ignored by the driver and is automatically disabled, and then the games where the engine will act bizarre because they will be running at 500 FPS+ or 999 FPS, causing massive moving and turning errors. Then you want to limit the framerate by software, regardless of vsync working or not.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You can, of course cap the fps to an artibary value with freesync and gsync, but naturally you want vsync on for gsync to do its job.


I'd always heard that turning all sort of in game vsync off and just have Gsync set to on in the NVCP is the way to use Gsync.


----------



## Chargeit

Man, you'd think how to use Gsync would be better defined by Nvidia. I guess they don't want to admit to their adaptive refresh being very imperfect. I find my self fidgeting with game settings, refresh rate, and Vsync far more then I used to. I also find the overall experience to be less constant.

Just now I tested out "MGS:V". I had been running uncapped fps, 120Hz, Gsync, no Vsycn. It ran mostly ok, but, I noticed the odd stutter or blurring frame here and there. I set it to 144Hz before playing this time and it was pretty much smooth as could be. I only caught one stutter that I noticed.

I don't know. Some times it seems like Gsync really does make things run smoother. Other times I know my performance was more reliable without it. Mixed bag if you ask me.

Part of the problem also steams from GPU's not throttling when left at 144Hz. That's a issue. Watch your GPU at 144Hz. It will shoot between fans on and off. That can't be healthy for the fans.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Man, you'd think how to use Gsync would be better defined by Nvidia. I guess they don't want to admit to their adaptive refresh being very imperfect. I find my self fidgeting with game settings, refresh rate, and Vsync far more then I used to. I also find the overall experience to be less constant.
> 
> Just now I tested out "MGS:V". I had been running uncapped fps, 120Hz, Gsync, no Vsycn. It ran mostly ok, but, I noticed the odd stutter or blurring frame here and there. I set it to 144Hz before playing this time and it was pretty much smooth as could be. I only caught one stutter that I noticed.
> 
> I don't know. Some times it seems like Gsync really does make things run smoother. Other times I know my performance was more reliable without it. Mixed bag if you ask me.
> 
> Part of the problem also steams from GPU's not throttling when left at 144Hz. That's a issue. Watch your GPU at 144Hz. It will shoot between fans on and off. That can't be healthy for the fans.


Well G-SYNC is the best in town. Simply setting G-SYNC to on is enough for me; it forces it globally into fullscreen applications with V-Sync set to enabled, thus capping frame rate to 144 FPS. So with one mouse click I get the perfect settings. Problems may arise with rare application (game) compatibility, but I have yet to find any and I play many old games.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well G-SYNC is the best in town. Simply setting G-SYNC to on is enough for me; it forces it globally into fullscreen applications with V-Sync set to enabled, thus capping frame rate to 144 FPS. So with one mouse click I get the perfect settings. Problems may arise with rare application (game) compatibility, but I have yet to find any and I play many old games.


I might do another fresh driver install later. Maybe it's something wonky on my side. I've been meaning to do a fresh windows 10 install also. I've been putting that off until I get a new 500gb SSD. I've been putting the SSD off because I always find something else to waste free money on.

I did say that no matter what refresh rate I set my monitor to, Vsync works as if it's at 144Hz. Got to be something odd on my end.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I missed this post.
> 
> (Ignoring gsync/freesync, which is irrelevant to this case
> 
> YES on EVERY Monitor in existence you will notice occasional tearing if you limit the framerate to the refresh rate, *IF* VSYNC IS DISABLED. This is because even though the refresh rate matches the framerate, Vsync is STILL Disabled! So what happens is you have timing/sync issues where the vertical retrace is NOT exactly in sync. This is a timing issue and is difficult to avoid, since you're basically trying to create artificial vsync with software instead of hardware. So usually from time to time, you will see a split frame moving slowly up or down the screen. There's really no easy way around this if vsync is disabled. This even happens on old school CRT's.
> 
> You will not have tearing if vsync is ENABLED And you cap the framerate at 0.5 fps or 1 fps below the refresh rate (people often use this trick to avoid vsync input lag). But then you may have the occasional stutter and so forth, but that's not the point.
> 
> You can, of course cap the fps to an artibary value with freesync and gsync, but naturally you want vsync on for gsync to do its job.
> 
> Yes, correct. There's really no point to have vsync DISABLED to cap the fps. Just turn on vsync.
> However there ARE exceptions. There are old games where vsync is completely ignored by the driver and is automatically disabled, and then the games where the engine will act bizarre because they will be running at 500 FPS+ or 999 FPS, causing massive moving and turning errors. Then you want to limit the framerate by software, regardless of vsync working or not.


With VSYNC, your GPU waits to draw frames every X milliseconds to match the refresh rate of the monitor. This is what creates the lag associated with VSYNC, because your system is literally pausing and waiting for that 16ms or so to be up before it delivers that next frame

With GSYNC, your monitor displays frames as they are sent to it. Your GPU doesn't have to wait.

There will be tearing without Vsync, and while that is the case on monitors without GSYNC because multiple frames are being drawn and sent to the monitor faster than the monitor can handle full frames, this is not the case on GSYNC monitors since the GSYNC module only allows full frames to be displayed as the buffer allows. Keep in mind also, that GSYNC-only monitors do not have scaler hardware, it's all done on the GPU. So in essence, it's like building your GPU into your monitor.

Let's say for example you draw 1440fps. That's a 144hz monitors refresh rate in 1/10th of a second. So logic would dictate that the monitor would on average, display 1 out of every 10 frames (not the first 144 frames sent to it). Obviously though, not every frame that gets through is going to be drawn exactly when the buffer is ready. So the buffer will 'catch' the frames as it can and then give the go ahead to display them, while catching the next full frame. There is no tearing because GSYNC only displays full frames, not one frame then half of another.

So there may for example, be input lag that would also be associated with vsync, but you're getting soo many frames per second coming in fully buffered without being split, that everything runs smooth, and again, there is no processing waiting on your PC end, it's only waiting to display data, which at 144hz happens much more rapidly.

Now frames won't be drawn evenly spaced in time, even with Gsync, the GPU will process what it can while it can, and some frames will take longer to deliver.....which is exactly where these images come in....


-


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Man, you'd think how to use Gsync would be better defined by Nvidia. I guess they don't want to admit to their adaptive refresh being very imperfect. I find my self fidgeting with game settings, refresh rate, and Vsync far more then I used to. I also find the overall experience to be less constant.
> 
> Just now I tested out "MGS:V". I had been running uncapped fps, 120Hz, Gsync, no Vsycn. It ran mostly ok, but, I noticed the odd stutter or blurring frame here and there. I set it to 144Hz before playing this time and it was pretty much smooth as could be. I only caught one stutter that I noticed.
> 
> I don't know. Some times it seems like Gsync really does make things run smoother. Other times I know my performance was more reliable without it. Mixed bag if you ask me.
> 
> Part of the problem also steams from GPU's not throttling when left at 144Hz. That's a issue. Watch your GPU at 144Hz. It will shoot between fans on and off. That can't be healthy for the fans.


The GPU's not throttling (running at 3D/load GPU or VRAM clocks) is due to the vertical blanking period having reduced timings. 144hz refresh rate is not a standard refresh rate like the lower ones like 120hz, 100hz, etc. It was basically an overclock and was used to push the limits past normal timings, and it still has not been standardized. Therefore 144hz refresh rate uses a reduced vertical blanking period (vertical total / VT). The presence of a lower VT than default prevent videocards from downclocking while idle. I don't know the exact reason WHY, though. I'll ask ToastyX.

You can make this happen yourself at 100hz refresh rate.
The default timings for 100hz are:
(1080p):
1920x1080
Front porch 48 pixels 3 lines
Sync width 32 pixels 5 lines
Horizontal total: 2080
vertical total: 1133.

Reducing the VT from 1133 to 1125 will cause the memory clocks (or GPU) to not downclock.

At 120hz, the VT defaults to 1144 instead of 1133.

144hz uses reduced VT so this happens at all times.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> With VSYNC, your GPU waits to draw frames every X milliseconds to match the refresh rate of the monitor. This is what creates the lag associated with VSYNC, because your system is literally pausing and waiting for that 16ms or so to be up before it delivers that next frame
> 
> With GSYNC, your monitor displays frames as they are sent to it. Your GPU doesn't have to wait.
> 
> There will be tearing without Vsync, and while that is the case on monitors without GSYNC because multiple frames are being drawn and sent to the monitor faster than the monitor can handle full frames, this is not the case on GSYNC monitors since the GSYNC module only allows full frames to be displayed as the buffer allows. Keep in mind also, that GSYNC-only monitors do not have scaler hardware, it's all done on the GPU. So in essence, it's like building your GPU into your monitor.
> 
> Let's say for example you draw 1440fps. That's a 144hz monitors refresh rate in 1/10th of a second. So logic would dictate that the monitor would on average, display 1 out of every 10 frames (not the first 144 frames sent to it). Obviously though, not every frame that gets through is going to be drawn exactly when the buffer is ready. So the buffer will 'catch' the frames as it can and then give the go ahead to display them, while catching the next full frame. There is no tearing because GSYNC only displays full frames, not one frame then half of another.
> 
> So there may for example, be input lag that would also be associated with vsync, but you're getting soo many frames per second coming in fully buffered without being split, that everything runs smooth, and again, there is no processing waiting on your PC end, it's only waiting to display data, which at 144hz happens much more rapidly.
> 
> Now frames won't be drawn evenly spaced in time, even with Gsync, the GPU will process what it can while it can, and some frames will take longer to deliver.....which is exactly where these images come in....
> (image snipped)


AMDATI:
we weren't talking about gsync, though.
We were talking about why you get (some) tearing if you limit the FPS to the refresh rate with vsync disabled, when "in a perfect world" you wouldn't get tearing. In other words, artificial vsync. Yes, gsync avoids all of those problems but for those who want to use motion blur reduction, those are your options (you can't use both at the same time).


----------



## Chargeit

Understand why limiting fps without Vsync causes screen tearing. It's just the combo of Gsync/fps cap/no Vsync causing tear that seems to be a grey zone.

I figured out why no matter the refresh rate Vsync was acting like I was set to 144Hz. There's an option under 3D settings "Preferred refresh rate". You can even set it "Highest available", or, "Application-controlled". It's set to Highest available by default. That was causing the screen to always Vsync as if it were set to 144Hz. I changed that and now my monitor refreshes at the set refresh rate.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Man, you'd think how to use Gsync would be better defined by Nvidia. I guess they don't want to admit to their adaptive refresh being very imperfect. I find my self fidgeting with game settings, refresh rate, and Vsync far more then I used to. I also find the overall experience to be less constant.
> 
> Just now I tested out "MGS:V". I had been running uncapped fps, 120Hz, Gsync, no Vsycn. It ran mostly ok, but, I noticed the odd stutter or blurring frame here and there. I set it to 144Hz before playing this time and it was pretty much smooth as could be. I only caught one stutter that I noticed.
> 
> I don't know. Some times it seems like Gsync really does make things run smoother. Other times I know my performance was more reliable without it. Mixed bag if you ask me.
> 
> Part of the problem also steams from GPU's not throttling when left at 144Hz. That's a issue. Watch your GPU at 144Hz. It will shoot between fans on and off. That can't be healthy for the fans.


Fans are pwm, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Fans are pwm, shouldn't be a problem.


Yea, but you lose the advantage of the whole zero fan thing that Maxwell has. Nice knowing that while not being pushed the GPU fans don't need to spin therefor putting less wear on them.


----------



## Justicator

I registered specifically because I just wanted to reply to thank everyone for all the feedback and information in this thread. I read though a lot of the pages on the information for this monitor before i pulled the trigger (and believe me, it was a nervous 'pull') due to so many posts i saw regarding stuck/dead pixels, backlight bleeding, and quality control issues.

However, my monitor arrived today and it had no problems at all. No dead pixels, no inversion issues, arrived in good condition, and very little (not noticible to me) backlght bleeding. Im absolutely blown away by the difference between my old LG IPS 1080p 60Hz to this monitor. It truly cannot be described, only experienced (like many of the good things in life)

Also.. and i know im going to catch crap for this one, i purchased the TN version of this panel (abprz) due to it being on sale for $250 less than the IPS variant. I primarily use my computer for gaming and web browsing. I have no interest in color accuracy, only the clearness/smoothness of the picture (which it most definitely has!) I just could not see justifying the additional cost for more accurate colors, no disrespect intended to any of those who have, i salute you for your choice. However, the off-center viewing angle is not easily noticeable and i always sit in front of my computer anyway.

So in closing, ill definitely be keeping an eye on this thread for any future information, as well as any issues i may have.

Definitely the finest display i have ever owned. I really wanted to like the Asus model, it does seem to be more aesthetic and has a lot of little features that i liked over this one, but the problems i saw scared me away from it many times. SO many repeated RMAs, just to get another monitor that would fail in another few months. Im glad i went with the Acer instead now, thanks to this thread, and even more thankful i ended up with a flawless unit.

I do have 2 questions however..

1. Is there a way to set windows to automatically set 120Hz outside of games and 144hz/Gsync in all games? While having my GPU temp at 60º in windows isnt a big issue to me, i would rather prefer it at the 30º im used too. Im not sure if setting it to 120Hz manually in windows will also lock it to 120Hz in all games as well, as some do not have a setting in-game to adjust refresh rate.

2. I downloaded and enabled the ICC profile, which was fine, but then tried using the recommended settings and found them to be far to bright and more washed out than i preferred. I ended up going with

41 bright
50 contrast
gamma: gaming
R 50 G 45 B 46

Im guessing its all a matter of personal preference, just wondering if anyone else had anything to say about the default recommended settings.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Yes, just set the display to 120Hz, and then in NVIDIA Control Panel go to Manage 3D settings, and then you can set the Preferred refresh rate (Acer XB270HU) to highest available








This will set it to the highest (being 144Hz) in games









See attached pic:


----------



## Chargeit

That's the setting that I had to change to Application controlled for better performance. Seemed on my end at least to make for a much better overall experience. Might be very game dependent though. If a game is running around 144fps then setting highest available should be the way to go. If it's something that is running lower (say 55 - 100) then I like Application controlled so far. I'm going to have to mess with it more. I just know that playing MGS:V Max unlocking the games fps, 120Hz, and setting Application controlled makes for a much smoother experience then leaving at Highest available. May do even better if I were to tighten up the refresh rate though I haven't tested that.


----------



## Justicator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Yes, just set the display to 120Hz, and then in NVIDIA Control Panel go to Manage 3D settings, and then you can set the Preferred refresh rate (Acer XB270HU) to highest available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will set it to the highest (being 144Hz) in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See attached pic:


Thank you! That worked perfectly. There really is no need for 144hz on the desktop. Hopefully someday it will downclock the card through the driver, but im not going to hold my breath for it. this method works just fine and still allows me 144Hz in games without having to set it manually.


----------



## AMDATI

I don't get what people are saying about the card not downclocking at 144hz, because I don't seem to have that issue. Right now mine is running at 540 core, 3500 memory. No change to how it functions or the idle heat it generates since adding the [email protected] desktop. My stock clock is 1216Mhz on the core.


----------



## mattg

Running a 970 strix overclocked here and fans dont kick in on desktop at 144htz at 1440P


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I don't get what people are saying about the card not downclocking at 144hz, because I don't seem to have that issue. Right now mine is running at 540 core, 3500 memory. No change to how it functions or the idle heat it generates since adding the [email protected] desktop. My stock clock is 1216Mhz on the core.




This is what it should downclock to. What you are seeing is what people are referring to as the problem.


----------



## AMDATI

If so, I'm still not sure how this is an issue. 540/3500 is basically expected 2D clock speeds.

You'll pretty much be at 2D clocks when using your PC for anything, and I have my PC set to automatically go to sleep after about 30 minutes of inactivity. So if you let your PC sleep, which you should even if you're not concerned about an issue like this, the fact that it might not downclock below 2D clocks doesn't seem like an issue.

At least for me personally, it's a non issue.


----------



## Chargeit

My GPU will run 58c - 60c if it doesn't down clock. I leave my computer on around 18 hours a day. A lot of that time is spent idle. At those times I don't want my GPU running up to 60c while having the fan throttle up and down.

@120Hz - Did not think to display fan speed and power at this point... Power usage is only 9% in this state.



@144Hz - It took about 10 min for it to get up in temps. Had my system been heated up would of happened quicker. Notice the current power is at 27%. The fan at this time was revving up and down, turning its self on and off.


----------



## joloso




----------



## Sob3r777

I've got my Acer XB270HU today did not notice any IPS glow until it was night now when it has black background I see them left and right lower corner







just paid €770,- is this bad?









DSC_01011.JPG 1242k .JPG file


----------



## Sob3r777

I noticed something else why dont you get full ratio screen the upper border of the screen stops at 1 cm before the bezel i:thumbsdows it not possible to make this full screen?


----------



## AMDATI

Most likely the screen has a black border to create a gap between reflections off the inner bezel.

I would also say try turning down the brightness for corner glow issues......it should only be between 20-40% for optimal brightness between day and night.


----------



## Falkentyne

That's how a lot of them are assembled. It's just how they are made.
My XL2720Z looks like this.
Many people's XL2420Z's look like this.


----------



## IowaGuy

I purchased this yesterday from Amazon for 719 dollars. On advice of another poster here I picked Amazon as seller even though it stated it was a preorder and would take one to two months in stock. Stock history shows they get stock about every day to two days as stock comes in.

I ordered this way to vastly increase odds I'd get the newest builds.

It came in stock latter that night and is now shipping. I will report back on quality.

I've been running on a cheap 720p hdtv I got from Walmart on a Black Friday 3 years ago, so this should be a little bit of an upgrade for me. Haven't used a proper moniter since original Crysis was out actually. Also picked up a 980 gtx ti oc acx b stock from evga for 545 dollars to replace my 570 gtx.


----------



## funfordcobra

I bought one today from amazon. It seems they get 20 or so every few days.
They run out of stock in an hour or so lol.

I went ahead and pulled the trigger on one since I found out the X34 will be 1600 us and the X34 will be 1200.

Hopefully this acer is the 120 ulmb newer model with no problems.. luckily it is amazon.


----------



## JoeGuy

Hi, just got this monitor today and the G-Sync is fantastic. Arkham Knight doesn't make me feel sick any more.
It came with 3 dead pixels in the corner edges, which I can't even find unless I look on a light background.
And only slight yellow glow from the bottom right corner on dark scenes, which is where I look the least on the screen.
So I guess looked out compared to some posts on here considering it's a refurbish.

I have a question about the screen brightness. I used TFT's calibration settings & ICC Profile. Looks nice.
But I need to put my Brightness to 70% or higher to enjoy the image. That's almost 3x the number people recommend.
Is it just bad eyesight or something? Does anyone have trouble sticking to the 25% suggested?


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> Hi, just got this monitor today and the G-Sync is fantastic. Arkham Knight doesn't make me feel sick any more.
> It came with 3 dead pixels in the corner edges, which I can't even find unless I look on a light background.
> And only slight yellow glow from the bottom right corner on dark scenes, which is where I look the least on the screen.
> So I guess looked out compared to some posts on here considering it's a refurbish.
> 
> I have a question about the screen brightness. I used TFT's calibration settings & ICC Profile. Looks nice.
> But I need to put my Brightness to 70% or higher to enjoy the image. That's almost 3x the number people recommend.
> Is it just bad eyesight or something? Does anyone have trouble sticking to the 25% suggested?


70% should be eye burning bright. If you have eyes that bad, it's actually even worse for your eyes to be staring at things that bright for long periods of time, daily.

55% for day viewing max, 24-45% in general.


----------



## JoeGuy

I wanted to ask about the screen brightness. I used TFT's calibration settings &
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> 70% should be eye burning bright. If you have eyes that bad, it's actually even worse for your eyes to be staring at things that bright for long periods of time, daily.


Hmm, I can put it at 60% and that's fine. But lower and the screen is genuinely dim. Noticeably darker than say a phone screen at 50%.


----------



## aPCgamer

I returned mine to Amazon. The glow bugged me too much. I'm not sure what I'll try next. Maybe a VA panel when they start hitting.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aPCgamer*
> 
> I returned mine to Amazon. The glow bugged me too much. I'm not sure what I'll try next. Maybe a VA panel when they start hitting.


The XB270HU is a VA panel.

Ironically, my tablets true IPS screen has basically no 'IPS glow', just a sort of purplish glow that is basically invisible under 50% brightness, probably due to a filter layer. I think it's slightly better looking overall than this screen.

I find the glow isn't that bad unless you're looking at an angle from above one of the corner areas. directly down the center looking from the side, there is no glow.

The contrast is actually one of the major strong suits though, really good, you don't get that color banding stuff and it's easy to distinguish subtle shade differences, and colors are pretty vivid.


----------



## UnstoppableFish

Is the level of light on this monitor acceptable or should i return it? If i am pay this much i expect it to be within the average you get for a panel

Loading



21-24 Brightness i think



7-10 Brightness i think



0 Brighness


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> The XB270HU is a VA panel.


No, it uses an AHVA panel which is AUO's version of LG IPS and Samsung PLS.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> The XB270HU is a VA panel.
> 
> Ironically, my tablets true IPS screen has basically no 'IPS glow', just a sort of purplish glow that is basically invisible under 50% brightness, probably due to a filter layer. I think it's slightly better looking overall than this screen.
> 
> I find the glow isn't that bad unless you're looking at an angle from above one of the corner areas. directly down the center looking from the side, there is no glow.
> 
> The contrast is actually one of the major strong suits though, really good, you don't get that color banding stuff and it's easy to distinguish subtle shade differences, and colors are pretty vivid.


It's an IPS panel, not a VA Panel.
The Eizo Foris FS2735 should be using the same type of panel.


----------



## Sob3r777

One day of use but can't stand the backlight bleed especially at night,so RMA! Got a refund over 10 days! Looking for an alternative I do not want to join the Acer lottery system. The picture quality is perfect dough. Damn no alternatives! Maybe try the old ROG swift







I am disappointed why it takes so long to get other brands to get on this 1440 g-sync boat.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> 70% should be eye burning bright. If you have eyes that bad, it's actually even worse for your eyes to be staring at things that bright for long periods of time, daily.
> 
> 55% for day viewing max, 24-45% in general.


agree, i actually ran it between 12-16% during the day and allways at 0% at night/ u
In the evening.


----------



## aPCgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnstoppableFish*
> 
> Is the level of light on this monitor acceptable or should i return it? If i am pay this much i expect it to be within the average you get for a panel


The one I returned looked a little better than that.


----------



## aPCgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> No, it uses an AHVA panel which is AUO's version of LG IPS and Samsung PLS.


Thanks for the info. Found this: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/content/panel_technologies_content.htm

(at the bottom of the page)


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sob3r777*
> 
> One day of use but can't stand the backlight bleed especially at night,so RMA! Got a refund over 10 days! Looking for an alternative I do not want to join the Acer lottery system. *The picture quality is perfect dough*. Damn no alternatives! Maybe try the old ROG swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am disappointed why it takes so long to get other brands to get on this 1440 g-sync boat.


Trust me, you do NOT want the ROG Swift... very bad colours...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Trust me, you do NOT want the ROG Swift... very bad colours...


Not to needlessly start a fight or anything ... cause that's not what I'm doing here ...

But I bought the Acer XB270HU and ROG Swift together and at the same time and I've personally (so far with both) had nothing but a stellar experience with both.

Both the ROG Swift and the Acer came with out of box colors that were/are perfectly matched. Never have I run two monitors side by side which at stock settings were almost indistinguishable in color tone. But these two really are almost identical in that regard. The Acer IPS is admittedly a bit more saturated and has more "pop" but the ROG Swift is right on it's heels and is hands down the very best TN panel I've ever used.

Should my Acer die tomorrow? I would happily use the ROG Swift and hardly miss the Acer at all; perhaps I lucked out but I find the Swift to be outstanding.

Here's some side by side pics I pulled from another thread showing the Acer at left and the Swift at right. You'd be hard pressed to find much difference in them unless you were viewing at an angle, in which case the Acer would certainly be far better:

...

At LEFT: Acer XB270HU
At RIGHT: ROG SWIFT PG278Q
...



...



...



...



...



...

By the way ... the original thread that those shots are from can be *VIEWED HERE*.

Page 2 of that thread has some good side view/angled viewing comparisons where the disadvantages of the Swift TN panel become quite evident.

FYI ...


----------



## Sob3r777

Ok thanks for the info but a store nearby had one I thought what can happen: very bright light my eyes hurt ok so now I'm testing it, but it looks like it spontaneously died on me lol! I wanted to start a game to test the Asus rog swift, set my GPU on overclock and it just went black?! The motherboard says qcode 97 this means something with GPU! I tried my Acer P224w from january 2009 and no problems it is working :S I think this guys do not want my money. Tomorrow morning it goes back! Bye! bye! Asus Rog swift.


----------



## Sob3r777

That looks very nice indeed comparing the two with each other. But this Rog swift does not like me the production date July 2015 it went black.







what is going on? No Acer no Asus what other brands are there? I just have to wait I think and keep using this Acer P224w cry cry :'( lol


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Not to needlessly start a fight or anything ... cause that's not what I'm doing here ...
> 
> But I bought the Acer XB270HU and ROG Swift together and at the same time and I've personally (so far with both) had nothing but a stellar experience with both.


I agree. I've also had both side by side and the ROG Swift with a 8-bit TN panel was quite impressive.

This is how I break them down:

HU
1. Ever so slightly better colors
2. Poor uniformity/backlight bleed
3. Heavy IPS glow
4. Slower pixels but less overshoot
5. Decent AR film
6. Worse build quality and features
7. Ridiculous power LED
8. Gloss bezel a negative

Swift
1. Decent colors
2. Decent uniformity/hardly any backlight bleed
3. No IPS glow, but off center color shift
4. Faster pixels but more overshoot
5. Worse AR film
6. Better build quality and features
7. Matte bezel a plus

As a single gaming monitor, I give the nod to the ROG Swift. Backlight bleed and IPS glow are much more annoying to me than the off-center color shift.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

s1rrah I respect your opinion of course
















But Vega mentions a couple of points that irritated me VERY much when testing this monitor at work (PC webshop)
Off center color shift
Faster pixels *but more overshoot*
Worse AR film

Call me picky but those are just dealbreakers for me


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> s1rrah I respect your opinion of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Vega mentions a couple of points that irritated me VERY much when testing this monitor at work (PC webshop)
> Off center color shift
> Faster pixels *but more overshoot*
> Worse AR film
> 
> Call me picky but those are just dealbreakers for me


Dont forget Pixel Inversion.

Gamma shift on TN is annoying af when playing certain games that have a timecycle i.e. evening/night, top half: superdark, bottom half: well lit.


----------



## CallsignVega

Yes, really it's good having both types. Just depends on where your preferences are and there isn't really a "better" one than the other.

As for the new 165 Hz ASUS Swift, the new Eizo and the new "X" version of the HU, they are just rehashed versions of the HU with the same panel.

Interestingly, the new gaming Dell is a copy of the TN Swift.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Not to needlessly start a fight or anything ... cause that's not what I'm doing here ...
> 
> But I bought the Acer XB270HU and ROG Swift together and at the same time and I've personally (so far with both) had nothing but a stellar experience with both.
> 
> Both the ROG Swift and the Acer came with out of box colors that were/are perfectly matched. Never have I run two monitors side by side which at stock settings were almost indistinguishable in color tone. But these two really are almost identical in that regard. The Acer IPS is admittedly a bit more saturated and has more "pop" but the ROG Swift is right on it's heels and is hands down the very best TN panel I've ever used.
> 
> Should my Acer die tomorrow? I would happily use the ROG Swift and hardly miss the Acer at all; perhaps I lucked out but I find the Swift to be outstanding.
> 
> Here's some side by side pics I pulled from another thread showing the Acer at left and the Swift at right. You'd be hard pressed to find much difference in them unless you were viewing at an angle, in which case the Acer would certainly be far better:
> 
> ...
> 
> At LEFT: Acer XB270HU
> At RIGHT: ROG SWIFT PG278Q
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> By the way ... the original thread that those shots are from can be *VIEWED HERE*.
> 
> Page 2 of that thread has some good side view/angled viewing comparisons where the disadvantages of the Swift TN panel become quite evident.
> 
> FYI ...


Personally, I can tell the differences clearly, even the subtle ones. The ACER is clearly better saturated, better contrasted. I think you're confusing the ability to display the color spectrum, with the ability to display them accurately and contrast faithfully. I would also say that other shortcomings would pop up when you change things like brightness....On TN panels, contrast changes with brightness. Turn the brightness to the max on both, and I guarantee you the XB270HU won't wash out, while the other one will. Turn the brightness down to 0 and I guarantee you the XB270HU will remain more legible. I can still read this page at 0 brightness in a sunlit room.

I think the other one displays quite a bit warmer of a picture....I'm not sure if that's by default or if it's because the XB270HU is set to a cooler color temperature or what, but it's possible that could be affecting the differences. The blacks look much better on the ACER without the yellowish tint. The rust red in the train tracks starts to take on more of a mud brown on the ASUS, and the greens on the leafs are just far more richer on the ACER.

You can also clearly see details being lost in the darker areas on the TN panel. Like I said, I think you're confusing the ability to display the color spectrum, with the ability to display them accurately and contrast faithfully.

Another issue is if one views these images on an inferior monitor like the PG278, the differences are going to be less noticeable because the color cast and contrast will limit what you see.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> s1rrah I respect your opinion of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Vega mentions a couple of points that irritated me VERY much when testing this monitor at work (PC webshop)
> Off center color shift
> Faster pixels *but more overshoot*
> Worse AR film
> 
> Call me picky but those are just dealbreakers for me


I game 100% of the time on the Acer ... that will tell you that I do indeed prefer it over the ROG ... simply because as others have mentioned (and I also alluded to) the IPS panel does have better saturation and better contrast.

Admittedly, *no* TN panel will touch it ... or any other IPS screen, really and for that matter. Just a fact of the technology.

But having owned a gazillion TN panels ... my particular Swift is really the best I've seen and I'm stoked to have it as a back up.
Quote:


> The ACER is clearly better saturated, better contrasted. I think you're confusing the ability to display the color spectrum, with the ability to display them accurately and contrast faithfully. I would also say that other shortcomings would pop up when you change things like brightness....On TN panels, contrast changes with brightness. Turn the brightness to the max on both, and I guarantee you the XB270HU won't wash out, while the other one will. Turn the brightness down to 0 and I guarantee you the XB270HU will remain more legible. I can still read this page at 0 brightness in a sunlit room.


Your right ... I did mean the ability to display the color spectrum ... and yes, the IPS panel is superior in all the areas you mention.

Still .. my particular Swift is ridiculously good for a TN panel. My particular Acer is also just about flawless with none of the many and varied problems so often associated with the screen.

With both the Acer monitor and the Swift having so many problems ... I'm stoked that if one or the other goes out ... I'll still be happy with the one that remains while I wait for the other to get repaired. LOL ...

But yeah ... I game 100% on the Acer ... that IPS color "pop" and brightness is just ridiculous. Especially on certain games which really make great use of color and lighting (Crysis 3, Shadow Warrior, Metro Last Light, Alien Isolation).


----------



## JoeGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> agree, i actually ran it between 12-16% during the day and allways at 0% at night/ u
> In the evening.


I took the advice to bump down the brightness, I have it at 35% and it seems fine. It was actually the RGB that was affecting the clarity.
I had to change it to 52, 46, 47 to have the right tone at a lower brightness, which wasn't TFT's recommended settings. Thanks for the input.

One more question. This might be a placebo effect or a high refresh honeymoon period.
Does it seem easier to take in the detail of the picture when playing a game?

I feel like I notice the detail better. It could be the better colour range or calibration.
But I played XCOM DSR'd at 4K/100fps and it never ever looked that clear at 4K DSR'd before.
Same for other games. Is it just my imagination? Do people have experience with High Refresh Rate monitors and find the same?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I took the advice to bump down the brightness, I have it at 35% and it seems fine. It was actually the RGB that was affecting the clarity.
> I had to change it to 52, 46, 47 to have the right tone at a lower brightness, which wasn't TFT's recommended settings. Thanks for the input.
> 
> One more question. This might be a placebo effect or a high refresh honeymoon period.
> Does it seem easier to take in the detail of the picture when playing a game?
> 
> I feel like I notice the detail better. It could be the better colour range or calibration.
> But I played XCOM DSR'd at 4K/100fps and it never ever looked that clear at 4K DSR'd before.
> Same for other games. Is it just my imagination? Do people have experience with High Refresh Rate monitors and find the same?


You know that by lowering RGB, the image gets dimmer too?

Had a high Hz monitor before? If not, theres your answer.


----------



## JoeGuy

The RGB is higher than the TFT suggestion though.
I haven't had a monitor higher than 60hz before. But I genuinely thought either through less blur or being a better panel that the game clarity was a step up from my previous IPS display.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> The RGB is higher than the TFT suggestion though.
> I haven't had a monitor higher than 60hz before. But I genuinely thought either through less blur or being a better panel that the game clarity was a step up from my previous IPS display.


Hm ok, I returned my XB a whiile ago, so didnt remember the values.

Higher Hz and thus Framerate, provide just that, less blur when moving around. Giving a crisper image in motion than a 60hz does.

Which is why your eyes can remain in focus more easily and you can track targets easier, which is why "pros" use them in FPS titles.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Another issue is if one views these images on an inferior monitor like the PG278, the differences are going to be less noticeable because the color cast and contrast will limit what you see.


Having owned two Swifts and three HU's, calling the Swift a "inferior monitor" is quite the disservice and totally subjective. With the slight bright image improvement the HU has over the Swift, the Swift wrecks the HU in dark images and content. In most dark games the HU isn't even usable with the amount of backlight bleed and IPS glow it has. Without an A-TW polarizer, IPS displays are completely over-rated. There is a reason virtually no TV's are made with IPS.

Another interesting tidbit is that Dell decided to go with the Swift's TN panel for their new 27" gaming monitor over the AUOptronics IPS panel.


----------



## AMDATI

don't look at your monitor in the dark, problem solved. I really don't even like looking at TN's in a dark room either. I cannot use a computer in a pitch black room, and it's bad for your eyes anyways.

even a distant 10w LED or 60w incandescent gives enough room brightness to drown out any lightness in the blacks, making them look darker. I actually find due to the color temperature, LED monitors appear better under incandescent lighting, and CCFL monitors appear better under LED lighting. so the nature of how your room is lit actually matters greatly.

the whole point of contrast is that the colors on the screen are soo bright, the black areas look black in comparison. especially in daylight, the blacks are black as can be.

I don't buy IPS monitors to be viewed from the side, I buy them to be viewed from the front without any color/contrast shifts.

dark games are playable, but primarily you need at least a minimally lit room. still though, the ability to display subtle dark colors and do it without banding, is not to be understated. it breaks immersion to be playing a dark game and you're creeping down a dark hallway to a lit room and there's a 5 band gradient of not-gradually lighter grays with hard breaks. makes dark games look more like a mosaic.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Having owned two Swifts and three HU's, calling the Swift a "inferior monitor" is quite the disservice and totally subjective. With the slight bright image improvement the HU has over the Swift, the Swift wrecks the HU in dark images and content. In most dark games the HU isn't even usable with the amount of backlight bleed and IPS glow it has. Without an A-TW polarizer, IPS displays are completely over-rated. There is a reason virtually no TV's are made with IPS.
> 
> Another interesting tidbit is that Dell decided to go with the Swift's TN panel for their new 27" gaming monitor over the AUOptronics IPS panel.


Since You had them all







May I ask which one would You prefer to use for horizontal usage of single monitor purely for gaming/web browsing (with movies going to separate *VA display/TV)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> don't look at your monitor in the dark, problem solved. I really don't even like looking at TN's in a dark room either. I cannot use a computer in a pitch black room, and it's bad for your eyes anyways.
> 
> even a distant 10w LED or 60w incandescent gives enough room brightness to drown out any lightness in the blacks, making them look darker. I actually find due to the color temperature, LED monitors appear better under incandescent lighting, and CCFL monitors appear better under LED lighting. so the nature of how your room is lit actually matters greatly.
> 
> the whole point of contrast is that the colors on the screen are soo bright, the black areas look black in comparison. especially in daylight, the blacks are black as can be.
> 
> I don't buy IPS monitors to be viewed from the side, I buy them to be viewed from the front without any color/contrast shifts.
> 
> dark games are playable, but primarily you need at least a minimally lit room. still though, the ability to display subtle dark colors and do it without banding, is not to be understated. it breaks immersion to be playing a dark game and you're creeping down a dark hallway to a lit room and there's a 5 band gradient of not-gradually lighter grays with hard breaks. makes dark games look more like a mosaic.


You don't need to be in a pitch black room to notice IPS huge backlight bleed and IPS glow issues. I've posted many pictures to that affect. I use variable intensity bias lighting, the only proper way to do it.

Also _"don't look at your monitor in the dark, problem solved."_ is a pretty silly comment. There are many benefits to watching images in the dark. It's why theaters and good home theaters do it. Those benefits are widely published so I won't regurgitate them here.

Not to mention the Swift is an 8-bit panel and it doesn't have any more banding issues than these IPS monitors. You must be referring to older/cheaper TN panels which is a common theme when comparing TN vs IPS. One thing I do have is the ability to purchase and use many different display types and models to directly compare them and remain objective. A lot of people fall into the "I have X item so X is automatically better" syndrome that is seen quite often.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Since You had them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask which one would You prefer to use for horizontal usage of single monitor purely for gaming/web browsing (with movies going to separate *VA display/TV)


For very bright/colorful games especially in a well lit room, I prefer the IPS HU. For a more rounded experience that includes dark games in a dark or dim room, the TN Swift.

I prefer both in G-Sync mode over ULMB mode. While I do love strobing backlights, their current implementation benefits do not over-ride the benefits of G-Sync as a whole.


----------



## hamzta09

I wouldnt want to get a TN panel for >700... you cant really lean back in your chair and watch a movie or TV show or play a casual game (non-fps) without upper half being muuch darker.

But even sitting head-on with eyes at center, top is darker and bottom usually washed out.

Anyway the XB I had, didnt have any bothersome glow, even during dark games (Insurgency Night maps) except fro the bottom right where the powerled is. It wasnt annoying, but noticable if looking at the ammo. And I have basicly just one light in my room and its very dim.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I wouldnt want to get a TN panel for >700... you cant really lean back in your chair and watch a movie or TV show or play a casual game (non-fps) without upper half being muuch darker.
> 
> But even sitting head-on with eyes at center, top is darker and bottom usually washed out.
> 
> Anyway the XB I had, didnt have any bothersome glow, even during dark games (Insurgency Night maps) except fro the bottom right where the powerled is. It wasnt annoying, but noticable if looking at the ammo. And I have basicly just one light in my room and its very dim.


I am not in this thread to say "hey the TN Swift is better", just to list the pro's and con's of each and my personal preference.

The Swift uses a high quality 8-bit TN panel, so I'm not sure why >$700 would be a concern with a TN panel versus IPS as if the IPS were automatically more expensive to produce misnomer.

As for the comment _"But even sitting head-on with eyes at center, top is darker and bottom usually washed out."_ I would wager that you have not used the Swift. Although I could be wrong. Sitting with the TN Swift at a proper ergonomic vertical eye height at the top bezel with a slight downward gaze the issue is minimal. I've noticed a lot of people don't sit/view monitors properly.










Now of course leaning far back in a chair or lying on the couch or something TN will have huge issues with. Anyone who would want to do that is much more suited to an IPS panel.

As for what constitutes "bothersome" and "any" is completely subjective.


----------



## funfordcobra

Just picked one up from microcenter. Bleed in all 4 corners and 1 dead pix. I have another coming from amazon tomorrow. Let the lottery games begin.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Just picked one up from microcenter. Bleed in all 4 corners and 1 dead pix. I have another coming from amazon tomorrow. Let the lottery games begin.


You don't want to wait for the new ones to come out in a few weeks?


----------



## funfordcobra

What makes you think they will be any better? I've not seen any proof. If I do, I still have a month to keep returning.


----------



## Falkentyne

The XB271HU is being made with the exact same specs as the XB270HU but being redesigned with a new stand and mount and they should have completely addressed the manufacturing issues on this one. So why not wait for that?

That's the only smart thing to do.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The XB271HU is being made with the exact same specs as the XB270HU but being redesigned with a new stand and mount and they should have completely addressed the manufacturing issues on this one. So why not wait for that?
> 
> That's the only smart thing to do.


exact? 150hz instead and how do you know they've addressed the manufacturing issues at all? Or even thought about it?


----------



## batmanwcm

No one will know until buyers start getting their hands on one. I agree with Falkentyne that it really doesn't make sense to pick up a XB270HU at it's current price when the XB271HU will be releasing so soon.


----------



## funfordcobra

Don't think it's gonna drop much under 700. I paid 719.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> exact? 150hz instead and how do you know they've addressed the manufacturing issues at all? Or even thought about it?


Because wishful thinking is OP.
Seriously, do you really think Acer doesn't know about all the issues with the returns? I think they do, and most companies DO learn their lessons.
So there's nothing to lose by waiting.
let's give the XB271HU a chance before we get out our pitchforks. There will always be units that have a random dead pixel or some that are picture perfect. But if they turn out to be crap, then we can get out the fire and brimstone.

Same thing with the Eizo Foris.
The 2421 was a horrible crapshoot of discarded parts from the satellite version.

Does that mean that the 2735 will be bad, also? Maybe. But I think it's worth waiting and seeing how It goes. It's very possible Eizo will have a truly good monitor out.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Because wishful thinking is OP.
> Seriously, do you really think Acer doesn't know about all the issues with the returns? I think they do, and most companies DO learn their lessons.
> So there's nothing to lose by waiting.
> let's give the XB271HU a chance before we get out our pitchforks. There will always be units that have a random dead pixel or some that are picture perfect. But if they turn out to be crap, then we can get out the fire and brimstone.
> 
> Same thing with the Eizo Foris.
> The 2421 was a horrible crapshoot of discarded parts from the satellite version.
> 
> Does that mean that the 2735 will be bad, also? Maybe. But I think it's worth waiting and seeing how It goes. It's very possible Eizo will have a truly good monitor out.


Asus didnt, if they didnt then I doubt acer will


----------



## AMDATI

TFT's recommended RGB settings are rubbish. I set them and my screen had way too much red in it. in fact, the out of the box RGB settings are perfect to me, bright white whites. All of the settings were basically perfect out of the box. although you do get some crushing in the blacks at 2.2 gamma, at 1.9 that brings out the details that are crushed but everything else is a little too high in gamma, so it's just best to leave it at 2.2


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> TFT's recommended RGB settings are rubbish. I set them and my screen had way too much red in it. in fact, the out of the box RGB settings are perfect to me, bright white whites. All of the settings were basically perfect out of the box. although you do get some crushing in the blacks at 2.2 gamma, at 1.9 that brings out the details that are crushed but everything else is a little too high in gamma, so it's just best to leave it at 2.2


Ah the wonders of inter-unit variation. You can't simply use somebody else's settings on a monitor and expect them to work flawlessly with your unit, especially not when it comes to colour temperature and balance. These 144Hz models in general seem to show quite significant variation unfortunately.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> TFT's recommended RGB settings are rubbish. *I set them and my screen had way too much red in it. in fact, the out of the box RGB settings are perfect to me, bright white whites. All of the settings were basically perfect out of the box.* although you do get some crushing in the blacks at 2.2 gamma, at 1.9 that brings out the details that are crushed but everything else is a little too high in gamma, so it's just best to leave it at 2.2


Haha.. lol.. someones new to monitors! And no your RGB arent "perfect" out of the box. No ones unit is.


----------



## aPCgamer

Please excuse my ignorance but I need some help. Now that I've returned my XB due to IPS glow in the corners, I'm back to using my old HP LP2465. Here's what I like about it:

The blacks aren't as black but at least they are consistent with no bright spots.

At the native 1920 X 1200 resolution, text is much larger and more "crisp". I could barely read windowed programs like Steam with the XB.

The HP looks overall more crisp to me. Some might say more harsh, depending on your taste. The XB looked kind of, I dunno, fuzzy. I used TFT's calibrations and tried my own adjustments.

So, now I'm shopping for a new G-Sync monitor. Questions:

Can you get a 2560 x 1440 monitor to show larger text without screwing up the rest of the image? I know you can adjust the desktop size but what about everything else?

Is the "crisp" issue just me or what?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## funfordcobra

Well I got a good one on my 2nd shot. 1 return from microcenter and I have another coming from amazon tomorrow I can return.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aPCgamer*
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but I need some help. Now that I've returned my XB due to IPS glow in the corners, I'm back to using my old HP LP2465. Here's what I like about it:
> 
> The blacks aren't as black but at least they are consistent with no bright spots.
> 
> At the native 1920 X 1200 resolution, text is much larger and more "crisp". I could barely read windowed programs like Steam with the XB.
> 
> The HP looks overall more crisp to me. Some might say more harsh, depending on your taste. The XB looked kind of, I dunno, fuzzy. I used TFT's calibrations and tried my own adjustments.
> 
> So, now I'm shopping for a new G-Sync monitor. Questions:
> 
> Can you get a 2560 x 1440 monitor to show larger text without screwing up the rest of the image? I know you can adjust the desktop size but what about everything else?
> 
> Is the "crisp" issue just me or what?
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Try the DPI scaling option under screen resolution->display->set custom text size.
I never used this option before but this SHOULD fix your issues. I tried to test it for you but windows is asking me to reboot...








(edit : Log off, not reboot).

*Edit* Yes The DPI scaling option under screen resolution/display->set custom text size to 150% is what you want.

Fullscreen 3D Games will look correct and unaffected, HOWEVER the mouse cursor (since it's a hardware cursor and probably using windows scalings) may be bigger, which can be very annoying. Just tried it in path of exile and the cursor looked way too big. Game looked fine.

Text in windows was 50% bigger.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in this thread to say "hey the TN Swift is better", just to list the pro's and con's of each and my personal preference.
> 
> The Swift uses a high quality 8-bit TN panel, so I'm not sure why >$700 would be a concern with a TN panel versus IPS as if the IPS were automatically more expensive to produce misnomer.
> 
> As for the comment _"But even sitting head-on with eyes at center, top is darker and bottom usually washed out."_ I would wager that you have not used the Swift. Although I could be wrong. Sitting with the TN Swift at a proper ergonomic vertical eye height at the top bezel with a slight downward gaze the issue is minimal. I've noticed a lot of people don't sit/view monitors properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now of course leaning far back in a chair or lying on the couch or something TN will have huge issues with. Anyone who would want to do that is much more suited to an IPS panel.
> 
> As for what constitutes "bothersome" and "any" is completely subjective.


My chair doesn't go high enough and my desk doesn't go low enough to view my swift properly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sob3r777*
> 
> Ok thanks for the info but a store nearby had one I thought what can happen: very bright light my eyes hurt ok so now I'm testing it, but it looks like it spontaneously died on me lol! I wanted to start a game to test the Asus rog swift, set my GPU on overclock and it just went black?! The motherboard says qcode 97 this means something with GPU! I tried my Acer P224w from january 2009 and no problems it is working :S I think this guys do not want my money. Tomorrow morning it goes back! Bye! bye! Asus Rog swift.


You can't seriously be considering a return because your gpu isn't stable and Windows crashed, right?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Haha.. lol.. someones new to monitors! And no your RGB arent "perfect" out of the box. No ones unit is.


well there are factory calibrated monitors but thats not the case here


----------



## aPCgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Try the DPI scaling option under screen resolution->display->set custom text size.
> I never used this option before but this SHOULD fix your issues. I tried to test it for you but windows is asking me to reboot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (edit : Log off, not reboot).
> 
> *Edit* Yes The DPI scaling option under screen resolution/display->set custom text size to 150% is what you want.
> 
> Fullscreen 3D Games will look correct and unaffected, HOWEVER the mouse cursor (since it's a hardware cursor and probably using windows scalings) may be bigger, which can be very annoying. Just tried it in path of exile and the cursor looked way too big. Game looked fine.
> 
> Text in windows was 50% bigger.


Thanks Falken, that sounds like a good solution. I'll give that a try when I get a new monitor.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Haha.. lol.. someones new to monitors! And no your RGB arent "perfect" out of the box. No ones unit is.


Mine is definitely perfect out of the box with default settings. The only thing I've had to do was lower the brightness. And trust me when I say I've spent a lot of time calibrating my old monitor constantly. There is no need for me to calibrate at all.

The RGB doesn't need changed at all for me. Any changes are inferior.

TFT lists optimal RGB as 50, 45, 46. That means a greater red value, and that's exactly what I saw when I tried that setting. RGB at 50,50,50 at 50 contrast all look perfectly fine to me. All the colors are vivid, contrasted properly, etc. Whites are white as can be. No color tints. No banding whatsoever. Looks great in every Logam LCD test.

Any other RGB settings are a combination of messing with the contrast (i.e. a setting of 55,55,55 makes lighter grays less contrasted against whites to the point of almost blending) or introduce a tint on a white screen. You should always calibrate RGB on an all white screen, not an image, since white is made up of RGB, so it's easier to see if a tint is introduced.

For me any deviation from all the RGB settings being equal, introduces a color tint. All that leaves me with is either lowering or raising all of the RGB settings equally, which I don't need to do, because that what brightness and gamma are for.

Now some people may have a different definition of what they consider white. Some people prefer cooler bluish whites, some people prefer yellowish warm whites.....I prefer more toward the warm spectrum (just not too yellowish), and warm is basically universally recommended.

The only thing I can say is if the stock settings are a tad too warm for people, then a RGB of 50,52,52 would probably get rid of that.

I wouldn't set any RGB below the 50's because that's going to probably result in slightly crushed blacks and darker colors overall. So go into the positive rather than the negative when setting RGB.


----------



## Sob3r777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> My chair doesn't go high enough and my desk doesn't go low enough to view my swift properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seriously be considering a return because your gpu isn't stable and Windows crashed, right?


Also a problem with the turbo key giving out of range. My GPU did not make Windows crash, because it was still running plugged in a second monitor using Windows key+p and the picture came back on the Swift. If I did not experienced the Acer display quality color wise, almost plug and play (backlight bleed was bad) I would approve to keep the Swift because it is a good TN gaming monitor, but needs more to setup properly it's too grainy and the IPS display stood more vivid alive. Both have shortcomings, I want a monitor that is good in gaming and the other stuff. I like Asus more as a brand, Acer feels not worthy of my money for a premium monitor I don't like only 2 years guaranty and their pixel policy house rules. Hope other brands will follow soon!


----------



## Koogiking

I see this monitor refurbished on Ebay for $619. Is it worth it for the price? Or is it too much of a gamble with the quality control issues and the fact that the version 2 monitor is coming out?


----------



## Koogiking

Also the monitor is manufacturer refurbished


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sob3r777*
> 
> Also a problem with the turbo key giving out of range. My GPU did not make Windows crash, because it was still running plugged in a second monitor using Windows key+p and the picture came back on the Swift. If I did not experienced the Acer display quality color wise, almost plug and play (backlight bleed was bad) I would approve to keep the Swift because it is a good TN gaming monitor, but needs more to setup properly it's too grainy and the IPS display stood more vivid alive. Both have shortcomings, I want a monitor that is good in gaming and the other stuff. I like Asus more as a brand, Acer feels not worthy of my money for a premium monitor I don't like only 2 years guaranty and their pixel policy house rules. Hope other brands will follow soon!


Ahh ok, just sounded like the OC went too high and that was that. I'm in the same boat as you, these new models surely can't come fast enough.

Does anyone have any kind of sales figures for the ROG Swift? I'm wondering what kind of sales ASUS has seen, and why they aren't pushing out greater numbers of their newer models, sooner, and into North America.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> I see this monitor refurbished on Ebay for $619. Is it worth it for the price? Or is it too much of a gamble with the quality control issues and the fact that the version 2 monitor is coming out?


My XB270HU is also a refurbished model (whole panel replaced) I bought with a discount and full warranty.. I chose that over a new one mainly because the store selling it could garantee me it was a good panel with no dead pixels and serious bleed as they test all refurbished models before they resell them again.. It might sound strange, but I felt more secure buying that then a new one hoping it would be ok..

But.. that was a couple of months ago.. Right now personally I would wait for the XB271HU or Asus PG279Q since they are so close to being sold aswell.. Even if that means paying more and hoping it's a good panel you get, the nicer design of those alone would be worth it for me..

It's your choice really.. When you get a good one the XB270HU is still a very good monitor.. And if you have to save some $$$, go for it..


----------



## Koogiking

I see this monitor manufacturer refurbished on Ebay for $619. Is it worth it for the price? Or is it too much of a gamble with the quality control issues and the fact that the version 2 monitor is coming out?


----------



## aPCgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> I see this monitor manufacturer refurbished on Ebay for $619. Is it worth it for the price? Or is it too much of a gamble with the quality control issues and the fact that the version 2 monitor is coming out?


That is a very subjective question but i wouldn't buy it without seeing it. I'm waiting for the new lineup of G-Sync's to come out. The price won't matter if a bright glow in the corner of your screen keeps bugging you.


----------



## mattg

Over a month or two in with mine now.

No backlight bleed to be seen anymore (most of it was gone after 2 weeks anyway)

Still no dead pixels.

love this monitor, best monitor i have ever used for gaming (cant stand the colours on a TN panel. ill deal with a couple MS more of input lag for an IPS panel. Gsync is what makes this thing a beast im very susceptible to screen tearing and haven't had any since using this monitor . Powering it with a single 970 and no screen tearing even with an underpowered gpu!


----------



## JoeGuy

Hi. I've been trying my best to find a RGB balance that would let me comfortably set my screen brightness low, as everyone here suggested.
So far I've got it down to 30 Brightness, which is comfortable.

Would someone mind running an experiment with my panel settings? I have the ICC profile installed from TFT etc.
Does anybody have any recommendations compared to these settings?

eColor mode
User

Brightness
30

Contrast
51

Gamma
2.2

Color Temp
User

RGB
52, 45, 51

Overdrive
Normal


----------



## WindRipper

Hi everyone, my first post here,

Had my Acer Predator XB270HU for a few days now and loving it. Coming from an iiyama ProLiteE2607WS (1920x1200) and the difference is outstanding! I've noticed one little tiny dead pixel or something towards the bottom let, it is only noticeable on a white background if you look for it and are very close, in movies and games you can't see it at all, even typing this up I can't see it right now. There is some back light bleed in the bottom right corner which is noticeable on a very black background, but again I don't really notice it when on dark web pages like Star Citizen or when I'm in my Steam account page. Did not notice it when watching a 1080p movie with bars or when playing ARMA 3 at night with no night vision goggles, or in any of the other games.

I'm an avid gamer (400+ games) and loved using V-Sync 60hz on my last monitor for smooth game play and the old iiyama was fine with a lot of games, unfortunately though, playing ARMA 3 with settings on ultra on certain servers gives me frame rates of 37-88 so V-Sync was a no go. I was getting a bit of motion sickness and eye strain from the stuttering so knew I needed a G-Sync. After reading dozens of reviews I thought IPS would be the best panel technology for extra eye candy. The Acer Predator XB270HU was the only the only option until the Asus PG279Q ROG Swift 27" showed up for pre-order but as it was an extra £149 I decided against it and stuck with Acer.

I played War Thunder the other night and was getting 144hz pretty much constantly and the best way I can describe it is 'liquid' it was so smooth and the colours were so vibrant it was like looking wet oil paint in bright pure light. The smoothness made playing much easier as well, I could get my guns on target with ease and finished 1st on my side with most kills that anyone on either side. I did not expect that coming from v-sync 60hz. Very happy.

Most of my time with it has been spent in ARMA 3 (Exile & Bornholm Mods) and the higher resolution is great for better battlefield threat awareness, the dips I get to 37hz are not very noticeable and overall it is a much smoother, fun experience than my old monitor (without v-sync on). I find I can kill other players easier as my guns just lines up on target more smoothly. Also the constant driving around in a Strider several miles every hour is a much better experience, I used to get motion sickness and I don't any more, which is worth the asking price of the monitor alone in my book! When the frames get up to around 45fps+ it somehow looks smoother than 60hz v-sync on my last monitor (which I only achieved in single player missions).

I also played some Total War Attila in which my frames in big fights in large cities drop down to 28fps! anything under 30fps still gets noticeable stutter/lag etc. I have a frame counter on the display so know it's usually under 30fps that the issues appear. I was expecting this and know I can tweak the graphics setting to get a higher frame rate which I will do today. But in most fights the frame rate was 35-75fps or there about and for the most part looks great, again nice and smooth with much more vivid colours than my old monitor.

An added bonus is that I can switch AA down to x2 in pretty much everything and it makes no real difference in any of the games as the high resolution is making up for it.

The only issue I have is that 1080p does not scale to 1440p, so when watching youtube videos or .mkv movies in VLCplayer they appear grainy and blurry. It's not very nice to watch. As far as I know I'll just have to live with that although my old monitor as sat to the side of this new one so I just drag the moves over to that now while doing other stuff on this one.

I now understand why people say that once you have used G-sync you can't go back to a normal monitor. I was worried I might not see that much of a difference but this really is the difference between night and day! If you are on the fence about buying one and you do not have a G-sync monitor than this is a no brainer. Just get it from somewhere like www.Overclockers.co.uk as I emailed them and they said there was a 14 day guarantee that I could send it back to them for any reason. So that way you will be not stuck with a monitor with dead pixels or back light bleed etc which is too noticeable


----------



## TheDoc46

I have mine being delivered tomorrow.. Fingers crossed its not got any noticeable bleed or dead pixels.. If it has, then its going back to Amazon & I'll just wait for the XB271 to come out.. I have a spare 24" Dell U series 60hz to tide me over, if that's the case... But i became desperate for g-sync and couldn't hold out any longer so pulled the trigger on the XB270.


----------



## WindRipper

Got my fingers crossed for you. G-sync will blow your mind!


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Haha.. lol.. someones new to monitors! And no your RGB arent "perfect" out of the box. No ones unit is.


http://youtu.be/1W9q3ZZdAqo - start at the 5:50 mark


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> 70% should be eye burning bright. If you have eyes that bad, it's actually even worse for your eyes to be staring at things that bright for long periods of time, daily.
> 
> 55% for day viewing max, 24-45% in general.


Oddly I can't go below 80% so I usually keep it around 85% given that brightness is my only option. I wish this had its own backlight, since I can't stand the dimmness below 80%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I wanted to ask about the screen brightness. I used TFT's calibration settings &
> Hmm, I can put it at 60% and that's fine. But lower and the screen is genuinely dim. Noticeably darker than say a phone screen at 50%.


Yeah the screen would be king with a backlight setting vs just brightness.


----------



## UnstoppableFish

I Exchanged my Monitor out and now it is better but would it be possible to get something better or should i just stick with this monitor

using setting from front page except brightness is only at 18


----------



## TheDoc46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnstoppableFish*
> 
> I Exchanged my Monitor out and now it is better but would it be possible to get something better or should i just stick with this monitor
> 
> using setting from front page except brightness is only at 18


You know, while i await delivery for my XB270HU later today, i started becoming more critical of my current Dell U2412 and i guess there's a small amount of backlight bleed or IPS glow on there, that i'd never of noticed.. But now i went looking for it, i found a little.

As long as there no dead pixels or dirt behind the screen, and the BLB is not off the chart, then i say stick with it and be happy with what you got.

Once you start intentionally looking for things that are wrong, you'll always find something.


----------



## FlareMW

I've been through two of these monitors in the past week. Neither had issues with backlight bleed but they have come with several noticeable dead pixels, which I find incredibly frustrating on a £600 monitor. Not really sure if I want to bother trying my luck a third time. The unit I received today is being returned tomorrow.

The main reason I picked up this monitor was because I already owned the Acer 4K, so I figured I'd get a second monitor for gaming that would look similar style-wise. However, now I'm thinking I should just drop all of that and grab the Asus ROG Swift, despite the fact that it has an inferior TN panel. I can grab the Asus panel for £500 as well so that'll be a decent saving on my end.

Does anyone here happen to have experience with both monitors? From what I've seen, quality control has been a bit spotty on both sides but I seem to hear more horror stories about the Acer panel.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlareMW*
> 
> I've been through two of these monitors in the past week. Neither had issues with backlight bleed but they have come with several noticeable dead pixels, which I find incredibly frustrating on a £600 monitor. Not really sure if I want to bother trying my luck a third time. The unit I received today is being returned tomorrow.
> 
> The main reason I picked up this monitor was because I already owned the Acer 4K, so I figured I'd get a second monitor for gaming that would look similar style-wise. However, now I'm thinking I should just drop all of that and grab the Asus ROG Swift, despite the fact that it has an inferior TN panel. I can grab the Asus panel for £500 as well so that'll be a decent saving on my end.
> 
> Does anyone here happen to have experience with both monitors? From what I've seen, quality control has been a bit spotty on both sides but I seem to hear more horror stories about the Acer panel.


Isn't the new ASUS and Acer monitors coming out in a few weeks in the UK? I know you guys get it earlier than the US. I would wait to see those babies in action.


----------



## FlareMW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Isn't the new ASUS and Acer monitors coming out in a few weeks in the UK? I know you guys get it earlier than the US. I would wait to see those babies in action.


I am a little tempted to wait for those but they are launching in the £750 range which is a bit too high for me.

I know the 4K and 1440p ones from Asus are supposed to be in-stock before Christmas over here, with the ultra-wide due in January but exact dates are still up in the air at the moment.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlareMW*
> 
> I am a little tempted to wait for those but they are launching in the £750 range which is a bit too high for me.
> 
> I know the 4K and 1440p ones from Asus are supposed to be in-stock before Christmas over here, with the ultra-wide due in January but exact dates are still up in the air at the moment.


If the QC is good, I say you just get it. You won't have buyers remorse and you'll be happy. When we die, we don't take our money with us







.


----------



## caenlen

no backlight bleed or IPS glow on mine, just arrived in the mail today!!! amazing!!!! no dead pixels either, how is this possible, woah super lucky winner --- august 2015 manufacture date - so maybe they got their stuff together









where do i get the monitor driver?!??!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> no backlight bleed or IPS glow on mine, just arrived in the mail today!!! amazing!!!! no dead pixels either, how is this possible, woah super lucky winner --- august 2015 manufacture date - so maybe they got their stuff together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do i get the monitor driver?!??!


Windows should find the driver itself. Also there is most definitely IPS glow, just not enough to bother you though which is great.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Windows should find the driver itself. Also there is most definitely IPS glow, just not enough to bother you though which is great.


I am telling you mine doesn't have IPS glow, im doing all black screen right now... its amazing


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am telling you mine doesn't have IPS glow, im doing all black screen right now... its amazing


Unless Acer started including an A-TW Polarizer as of August 2015 (which they did not) then it does have IPS glow. IPS glow is a panel characteristic opposed to a "lottery" like backlight bleed and dead/stuck pixels. I'm not sure how your room is lit, but maybe reflections are covering it up, or maybe what you think are reflections is actually the IPS glow. A picture would be nice.


----------



## TheDoc46

Rec'd my XB270 today... I think she's a keeper. I do have one dead pixel which is only showing on white. down in the bottom right corner, and a little IPS glow on the bottom right corner, but i think if you end up being a complete perfectionist with this panel, you'll never be happy.

YES I agree for nearly $800 it should be perfect. But i'll just make do.

OK onto more serious matters.... Do i turn off V-SYNC ? Maybe its me at the moment, but it seems a little smoother with vsync enabled in the game... I have gsync enabled on the driver, and i've made sure its showing as 144hz in the resolution.

I can't feel any lag with vsync on in the game.... i have a 980gtx, could it be that its fast enough to keep everything at 144hz ?

Games i've tried so far are MotoGP 15, (defo smoother with vsync on) a couple of COD games (not sure if its smoother) and GTA V... Again, not sure on that one...

Only rec'd it an hr ago...

Anyway, opinions on vsync please.


----------



## funfordcobra

I leave v sync off. Set my refresh rate to 120hz and turn gsync on. 120hz for desktop single monitor setups so your gpu clock will idle. Gsync will automatically turn back up to 144 during games.


----------



## caenlen

its not the best picture, but the black levels are perfect minus a tiny tiny half inch by 3 inch area on bottom right, but i barely ever notice it... im very happy with my purchase so far


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> 
> its not the best picture, but the black levels are perfect minus a tiny tiny half inch by 3 inch area on bottom right, but i barely ever notice it... im very happy with my purchase so far


Yeah I see why. Bright room, so IPS glow will be overshadowed so to speak by reflections. As long as you're happy though.


----------



## caenlen

@ boredgunner

you are right i turned off birght lights in my room and its dark out now --- and yeah there is more ips glow then i thought









sorry for being a fool







i usually game with this bright light on though, so for me its still a keeper cause i can barely tell.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @ boredgunner
> 
> you are right i turned off birght lights in my room and its dark out now --- and yeah there is more ips glow then i thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for being a fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually game with this bright light on though, so for me its still a keeper cause i can barely tell.


Yeah when I first got the XB270HU I used it in a brighter room. I didn't notice the IPS glow much, not even in Metro 2033 Redux. But then the reflections got annoying and I started playing with less light and then the IPS glow became more troublesome. I have a 6500k bias light coming in the mail in a few days, let's hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## pkerofdarkness

Hey guys,

I just received my monitor today. I applied the settings from Page 1 and took a photo from about 3 feet away in a dark room. Is this normal for this monitor or did I just get a bad monitor?

*Also, how do I check my monitor's manufacture date?

Thanks guys!


----------



## funfordcobra

Manufacturer date is on the box. I would return that one if I was you.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkerofdarkness*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just received my monitor today. I applied the settings from Page 1 and took a photo from about 3 feet away in a dark room. Is this normal for this monitor or did I just get a bad monitor?
> 
> *Also, how do I check my monitor's manufacture date?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Looks pretty bad.. But photo's usually look a lot worse then how it looks when looking with your own eyes.. What brightness setting is it on? 100%? If so turn that down to +/- 30 and check again.. If still bad return the monitor.. Mine is a lot better..


----------



## AMDATI

Could just be standing too close and have an overly high brightness.....obviously with IPS glow and a high backlight setting is going to not be optimal. whatever filter they use over the screen is a little weird in that the angle you view it from changes how it appears....it for example magnifies IPS glow when viewed from top down or from an upper off center angle. Since it's a 27 inch screen, you're going to get IPS glow at close distances, but it'll disappear completely from the corners after a few feet.

This is mainly what contrast is for though. For example, the shadows you see of things in daylight, look pretty dark right? Wrong. If you were in a room full of the same brightness as those shadows, it'd be pretty well lit.

Here's for example, how my monitor looks from about 3ft away in a dark room, head on. It's a little noisy, but you can get the idea of how uniform and decent this particular unit is. The brightness of the display in the dark is about what you get compared to the rest of the room, if anything it's slightly brighter, but not much. This is at about 40% brightness. I'm not using any special camera settings here either, the exposure is at stock, so no +/- to make it artificially brighter or darker. You can also tell just how bright my monitor setting is in contrast to the glaring brightness of the icons, so there's definitely a good dark level going on despite the backlight being pretty bright behind all of those black pixels.



however, when you get in real close and look at it from an top down angle, the IPS glow starts to appear.



Now here's a steep center side angle, not so bad.










From this upper corner angle though, IPS glow is in full effect










And from this top down angle you start to see the distinctive color cast of these panels; when viewed from a left angle, the screen likes to cast a yellowish glow, and when viewed from a right angle it likes to cast a blue-ish glow. This will change if I moved the camera right for example, there would be more blue on the screen rather than half and half.










But unlike TN, this color cast doesn't really affect the contrast levels of the monitor, nor does it really affect anything other than black. If you have a solid colored screen of red or blue or green or gray for example, you would not notice any color changes from one side to the other, like you would with a TN panel. Images will suffer somewhat from IPS glow at obscure angles, but overall they're going to look just fine, and certainly better than any TN panel.

So these panels are best viewing from at least a foot away or more, and viewed head on. Even in a somewhat dimly lit room, the blacks should look pretty dark despite all of this. While these images might look bad, they're actually pretty good considering they're only an issue with all black screens from obscure angles that you shouldn't be using a monitor in anyways. These are just completely normal aspects of the monitor type. I think most (if not all) people here would agree hands down my particular unit is as perfect as it gets.

There are better IPS panels with better characteristics, just none with 144hz in 27 inch 1440p. My tablet screen for example, is a 7 inch 1200p retina display, and it definitely looks better as a screen and has better viewing angles along with zero IPS glow, just a very slight purple hue at obscure angles. The colors and contrast though, are on par; they're both just as vivid. On a TN panel for example, very light grays and whites might blend on a webpage, especially from one side of the screen to the next as the gamma shifts. Even with the AUO panels short comings, it still maintains vivid colors and contrast from one side of the screen to the other.


----------



## pkerofdarkness

Thanks guys. That was really informative and I learned quite a bit from the posts.

It appears that everyone thinks my brightness is on really high, but it is actually at 24... That said, I will be returning this and hopefully get a better panel next time...

Thanks again!


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkerofdarkness*
> 
> Thanks guys. That was really informative and I learned quite a bit from the posts.
> 
> It appears that everyone thinks my brightness is on really high, but it is actually at 24... That said, I will be returning this and hopefully get a better panel next time...
> 
> Thanks again!


give it time scroll back through mine got 100x better after a couple weeks


----------



## mattg

when i first got it


was horrible to the eyes

couple weeks in



you cant see this glow with your eyes at all now.

like night and day


----------



## Tamuro

Ok I have to ask, is this monitor worth getting while only having 1 gtx 980 to drive it? I am playing games like gta5 and dying light. Both of which are pretty taxing on a gpu with max settings.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamuro*
> 
> Ok I have to ask, is this monitor worth getting while only having 1 gtx 980 to drive it? I am playing games like gta5 and dying light. Both of which are pretty taxing on a gpu with max settings.


Absolutely. You can always upgrade your GPU in the future. I own this monitor and a GTX 980, although I don't own either of those games. You'll have to lower AA and maybe some other settings in GTA V. G-SYNC also makes lower frame rates feel more smooth.


----------



## TheDoc46

I have this card, and its playing most things to the max at 1440p

It is making the GTX980 work hard though, i can hear the fans going, whereas at 1080p 60hz, it hardly fazed it. GTAV with a few settings knocked down is perfectly smooth. MSAA is a no go with GTA V, but its still has most things on high, and it still looks absolutely gorgeous.

COD games all at max, as any of my driving titles.


----------



## Tamuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Absolutely. You can always upgrade your GPU in the future. I own this monitor and a GTX 980, although I don't own either of those games. You'll have to lower AA and maybe some other settings in GTA V. G-SYNC also makes lower frame rates feel more smooth.


Yeah I doubt I would use AA on a 1440p monitor anyways but it's good to hear from people that only have 1 980 and still find it worth it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> I have this card, and its playing most things to the max at 1440p
> 
> It is making the GTX980 work hard though, i can hear the fans going, whereas at 1080p 60hz, it hardly fazed it. GTAV with a few settings knocked down is perfectly smooth. MSAA is a no go with GTA V, but its still has most things on high, and it still looks absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> COD games all at max, as any of my driving titles.


How is the smoothness of game play with lower frame rates and G-sync compared to say, 120+ FPS and V-sync? Even at 1080p I can't push either of those games to a constant 144 or even 120 at close to max settings but, when it does hit those frame rates it is very smooth when it's not stuttering from my FPS fluctuating too much?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamuro*
> 
> Yeah I doubt I would use AA on a 1440p monitor anyways but it's good to hear from people that only have 1 980 and still find it worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the smoothness of game play with lower frame rates and G-sync compared to say, 120+ FPS and V-sync? Even at 1080p I can't push either of those games to a constant 144 or even 120 at close to max settings but, when it does hit those frame rates it is very smooth when it's not stuttering from my FPS fluctuating too much?


I still use AA in every game too. Even at 2560 x 1440 games look way too aliased without AA. 5k is probably the point where I can stop using AA.

With G-SYNC and a single GPU you'll probably never have stuttering in any game.


----------



## Tamuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I still use AA in every game too. Even at 2560 x 1440 games look way too aliased without AA. 5k is probably the point where I can stop using AA.
> 
> With G-SYNC and a single GPU you'll probably never have stuttering in any game.


Awesome, that's what I like to hear. And I guess I'd have to agree on the AA thing, was trying to talk myself out of having to use it and save myself some FPS. lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamuro*
> 
> Awesome, that's what I like to hear. And I guess I'd have to agree on the AA thing, was trying to talk myself out of having to use it and save myself some FPS. lol


Don't worry, most games nowadays use SMAA or FXAA or another form of MLAA that doesn't really affect FPS. Even MSAA in most games doesn't affect frame rate much, GTA V is just an exception. Temporal AA doesn't really affect frame rate either. I use 2x supersampling in most of the older games I play, and also in the UE3 version of The Vanishing of Ethan Carter and still I average 70-90 FPS.


----------



## TheDoc46

If a game has too much turned on that it falls below 50fps, i think you'll start to notice the frame drop.... g-sync doesn't fix everything.. It stops tearing above 60fps and any input lag and stutter of vsync.

But whenever it drops below 60, you'll still notice it.. it does smooth things out a little, so you can do 50 and probably not notice, but below that, you're going to see it gsync or no gsync.

The nVidia gsync pendulum demo is a perfect example.. It allows you to specify the render fps and whether to have gsync, vsync or nothing on or off. Tell it to have gsync on and 45fps, and its not as smooth...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> If a game has too much turned on that it falls below 50fps, i think you'll start to notice the frame drop.... g-sync doesn't fix everything.. It stops tearing above 60fps and any input lag and stutter of vsync.
> 
> But whenever it drops below 60, you'll still notice it.. it does smooth things out a little, so you can do 50 and probably not notice, but below that, you're going to see it gsync or no gsync.
> 
> The nVidia gsync pendulum demo is a perfect example.. It allows you to specify the render fps and whether to have gsync, vsync or nothing on or off. Tell it to have gsync on and 45fps, and its not as smooth...


Yeah G-SYNC is amazing but it's not magic. However I find G-SYNC 30-45 FPS to look much better than no G-SYNC 30-45 FPS. G-SYNC 45 FPS has actually fooled me into thinking it was 60, which never happened without it. Sub 30 FPS is terrible G-SYNC or no.


----------



## CallsignVega

FPS that low looks awful G-Sync or not. 100-143 FPS with G-Sync with everything maxed is where it's at.


----------



## Tamuro

Ok so with g-sync on with monitor does it get stuttery when games fps is jumping all over the place? It drives me nuts when a game isn't optimize and is going from say 115fps to 100 to 85 back to 120 down to 65...etc.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamuro*
> 
> Ok so with g-sync on with monitor does it get stuttery when games fps is jumping all over the place? It drives me nuts when a game isn't optimize and is going from say 115fps to 100 to 85 back to 120 down to 65...etc.


nope thats the whole point of g sync and stops tearing


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> nope thats the whole point of g sync and stops tearing


Yeah it won't stop the frame rate from varying so much in games that normally behave this way, but it makes the transitions perfectly smooth with no stuttering. Tons of people were complaining of stutter in SOMA for example, and I get absolutely none.


----------



## Tamuro

Awesome. Thanks fellas.


----------



## TheDoc46

Things are not so rosy for me right now.

980GTX, CPU 2600k, g-sync monitor is XB270HU. G-sync seems to be very hit and miss. Only rec'd my monitor a couple of days ago... On the latest driver 358.50 Win7 64-bit. System & O/S in great shape. Everything was running very nicely on my U2412 60hz 1920x 1200 panel.

Recently rec'd my new G-sync monitor - I have it set in the XB270HU panel set to 144mhz, the gsync driver enabled in the settings

IN nVidia CP - Vertical Sync - set to application setting.

But i'm not happy with the way things are going.

Example games

COD BLOP2 2 - the best so far.... Sometimes runs at 130fps locked, perfectly smooth, sometimes its at 80fps with stutter.

COD MW - whilst smooth runs locked at 60fps, though in the settings i have the monitor set to 144hz and variable refresh rate

MotoGP15 - sometimes stutters - sometimes doesn't, tried every setting under the sun, can't narrow it down. Replays and pausing the game silky smooth, but playing the game the track stutters here and there. FPS seems locked at 60fps. Again in the game settings i've tried enabling vsync and disabling. One time it may be better and another time worse with the option enabled.

BTW using FRAPS is confirming these frame rates... Also have g-sync on overlay, enabled in the nVidia control panel, during my testing.

Grid Autosport - 60fps seems locked even with vsync off in game.

GTA V - seems to run at 50-60fps ish with stutter.

Though i swear it was better before i upgraded the driver.

SFIV Ultra - Benchmarks at around 210fps (moves too fast to tell of any tear) During game play, if vsync off, screen tear is present.. runs at 60fps, with vsync on, runs at 55fps and no screen tear.

Why did i just spend $750+ on this 144mhz panel ? if i'm just getting 60hz gaming other than BLOPS2 ?

Anyone have any idea what's going on here ?

I don't know, screen runs perfect in Windows... Games its like hit and miss, me questioning if its stuttering.. TBH this is no better than the occasional stutter that v-sync use to give.. I don't know if my gsync module on my new monitor is faulty or the latest driver is at fault... I was expecting a variable frame rate with perfect smoothness, providing it stayed over 50fps ish... But that's far from the case.. Seems every game has an issue here or there with some bad stutter.

Running blurbusters, in the browser, the screens locks at 144hz and the UFO is perfectly smooth.

The nVidia pendulum demo is working perfect ! as in, i can whack the max fps to 144, and its variable between 60fps to 144fps with no tear or no stutter whatsoever.. Basically as i'd expect gsync to work.... So i know its working sorta !! But i didn't drop this much money to watch a pendulum swing smoothly.

Anyone else got gsync and running fraps ? what results are you getting ?


----------



## funfordcobra

I'd rather them just make the 144hz panels without gsync, but hey its a chance for them to charge another $300 on a "premium" monitor. I have SLI 980 TI and I feel the same.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'd rather them just make the 144hz panels without gsync, but hey its a chance for them to charge another $300 on a "premium" monitor. I have SLI 980 TI and I feel the same.


Buy an Asus MG279Q then... same panel but with Freesync.


----------



## krillz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> Things are not so rosy for me right now.
> 
> 980GTX, CPU 2600k, g-sync monitor is XB270HU. G-sync seems to be very hit and miss. Only rec'd my monitor a couple of days ago... On the latest driver 358.50 Win7 64-bit. System & O/S in great shape. Everything was running very nicely on my U2412 60hz 1920x 1200 panel.
> 
> Recently rec'd my new G-sync monitor - I have it set in the XB270HU panel set to 144mhz, the gsync driver enabled in the settings
> 
> IN nVidia CP - Vertical Sync - set to application setting.
> 
> But i'm not happy with the way things are going.
> 
> Example games
> 
> COD BLOP2 2 - the best so far.... Sometimes runs at 130fps locked, perfectly smooth, sometimes its at 80fps with stutter.
> 
> COD MW - whilst smooth runs locked at 60fps, though in the settings i have the monitor set to 144hz and variable refresh rate
> 
> MotoGP15 - sometimes stutters - sometimes doesn't, tried every setting under the sun, can't narrow it down. Replays and pausing the game silky smooth, but playing the game the track stutters here and there. FPS seems locked at 60fps. Again in the game settings i've tried enabling vsync and disabling. One time it may be better and another time worse with the option enabled.
> 
> BTW using FRAPS is confirming these frame rates... Also have g-sync on overlay, enabled in the nVidia control panel, during my testing.
> 
> Grid Autosport - 60fps seems locked even with vsync off in game.
> 
> GTA V - seems to run at 50-60fps ish with stutter.
> 
> Though i swear it was better before i upgraded the driver.
> 
> SFIV Ultra - Benchmarks at around 210fps (moves too fast to tell of any tear) During game play, if vsync off, screen tear is present.. runs at 60fps, with vsync on, runs at 55fps and no screen tear.
> 
> Why did i just spend $750+ on this 144mhz panel ? if i'm just getting 60hz gaming other than BLOPS2 ?
> 
> Anyone have any idea what's going on here ?
> 
> I don't know, screen runs perfect in Windows... Games its like hit and miss, me questioning if its stuttering.. TBH this is no better than the occasional stutter that v-sync use to give.. I don't know if my gsync module on my new monitor is faulty or the latest driver is at fault... I was expecting a variable frame rate with perfect smoothness, providing it stayed over 50fps ish... But that's far from the case.. Seems every game has an issue here or there with some bad stutter.
> 
> Running blurbusters, in the browser, the screens locks at 144hz and the UFO is perfectly smooth.
> 
> The nVidia pendulum demo is working perfect ! as in, i can whack the max fps to 144, and its variable between 60fps to 144fps with no tear or no stutter whatsoever.. Basically as i'd expect gsync to work.... So i know its working sorta !! But i didn't drop this much money to watch a pendulum swing smoothly.
> 
> Anyone else got gsync and running fraps ? what results are you getting ?


Try installing the Older driver 355.98 insted, worked fine fore me.


----------



## Tamuro

Well, I had to grab me one at the ol' Microcenter.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamuro*
> 
> Well, I had to grab me one at the ol' Microcenter.


it is a wonderful monitor, i really do like it. when your pushing 100+ frames in games though, i don't really ever notice if gsync is on or off, still a nice feature in-case get a dip but eh. im getting 115 fps in witcher 3 non stop - playing it medium high cause i like higher frames over "extra" eye candy


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> Things are not so rosy for me right now.
> 
> 980GTX, CPU 2600k, g-sync monitor is XB270HU. G-sync seems to be very hit and miss. Only rec'd my monitor a couple of days ago... On the latest driver 358.50 Win7 64-bit. System & O/S in great shape. Everything was running very nicely on my U2412 60hz 1920x 1200 panel.
> 
> Recently rec'd my new G-sync monitor - I have it set in the XB270HU panel set to 144mhz, the gsync driver enabled in the settings
> 
> IN nVidia CP - Vertical Sync - set to application setting.
> 
> But i'm not happy with the way things are going.
> 
> Example games
> 
> COD BLOP2 2 - the best so far.... Sometimes runs at 130fps locked, perfectly smooth, sometimes its at 80fps with stutter.
> 
> COD MW - whilst smooth runs locked at 60fps, though in the settings i have the monitor set to 144hz and variable refresh rate
> 
> MotoGP15 - sometimes stutters - sometimes doesn't, tried every setting under the sun, can't narrow it down. Replays and pausing the game silky smooth, but playing the game the track stutters here and there. FPS seems locked at 60fps. Again in the game settings i've tried enabling vsync and disabling. One time it may be better and another time worse with the option enabled.
> 
> BTW using FRAPS is confirming these frame rates... Also have g-sync on overlay, enabled in the nVidia control panel, during my testing.
> 
> Grid Autosport - 60fps seems locked even with vsync off in game.
> 
> GTA V - seems to run at 50-60fps ish with stutter.
> 
> Though i swear it was better before i upgraded the driver.
> 
> SFIV Ultra - Benchmarks at around 210fps (moves too fast to tell of any tear) During game play, if vsync off, screen tear is present.. runs at 60fps, with vsync on, runs at 55fps and no screen tear.
> 
> Why did i just spend $750+ on this 144mhz panel ? if i'm just getting 60hz gaming other than BLOPS2 ?
> 
> Anyone have any idea what's going on here ?
> 
> I don't know, screen runs perfect in Windows... Games its like hit and miss, me questioning if its stuttering.. TBH this is no better than the occasional stutter that v-sync use to give.. I don't know if my gsync module on my new monitor is faulty or the latest driver is at fault... I was expecting a variable frame rate with perfect smoothness, providing it stayed over 50fps ish... But that's far from the case.. Seems every game has an issue here or there with some bad stutter.
> 
> Running blurbusters, in the browser, the screens locks at 144hz and the UFO is perfectly smooth.
> 
> The nVidia pendulum demo is working perfect ! as in, i can whack the max fps to 144, and its variable between 60fps to 144fps with no tear or no stutter whatsoever.. Basically as i'd expect gsync to work.... So i know its working sorta !! But i didn't drop this much money to watch a pendulum swing smoothly.
> 
> Anyone else got gsync and running fraps ? what results are you getting ?


your comparing a 1080p monitor to a 1440P need more power then a 980 to get high fps at 1440P. more like two 970 two 980 or a 980ti


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> your comparing a 1080p monitor to a 1440P need more power then a 980 to get high fps at 1440P. more like two 970 two 980 or a 980ti


To get 100+ FPS at 1440p yeah, more power is needed. A single GTX 980 still provides a very smooth experience in the latest games on this monitor thanks to G-SYNC.


----------



## Tamuro

Is it normal for this monitor to have glow in every corner?


----------



## Inflatable

Also do not forget people usually buy a PC monitor for at least 4-5 years, they are not upgraded as much as videocards.. 1440p @144Hz might be a bit hard to drive right now, but probably in 2-3 years with faster videocards it will be easier, maybe like 1080p is now..

My 980Ti drives my XB270HU fine I think, but also not at 144 fps in most new games.. I'm happy when I stay above 60..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamuro*
> 
> Is it normal for this monitor to have glow in every corner?


Yes.


----------



## Tamuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes.


Here are a couple of pics. Keep in mind I took these with my phone so it isn't quite as bad in person. If this is considered excessive than I have 30 days to exchange it but other than the glow I have no other problems with it.
http://imgur.com/XxxXyVQ
http://imgur.com/bWByEv1


----------



## funfordcobra

If it looks the same with 24 brightness and 2.2 gamma I'd replace it.


----------



## funfordcobra

Out of the box.

After calibration.


----------



## Tamuro

It was at 2.2 gamma out of the box and I did set the brightness(black level) to 24 before I took the pics.


----------



## funfordcobra

This is my 4th XB270HU. Its the only one I've got without at least 1-10 dead pixels and the nearest I've found that has very little BLB, but I'm still returning this one. There's a white BLOB that you can see on a black screen that you can only see from a 45-90 angle that doesn't really show up on pics. It just shows up as IPS glow, but its a defect and it's there.

It's just best to vote with your wallet and keep returning until you get a good one (25% chance) or a great one (10% chance). Those numbers are by my own experience with IPS monitors and when you spend 800 dollars on a monitor it should be much higher quality than this. It looks just like my old QX2710 just with 44hz more refresh rate.


----------



## TheDoc46

Mine had glow at all four corners, but it seems to be much better now. Only had the screen for less than a week. Seem about 15hrs of use i'd say.


----------



## Tamuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> Mine had glow at all four corners, but it seems to be much better now. Only had the screen for less than a week. Seem about 15hrs of use i'd say.


I'll give it a week and see how it goes.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamuro*
> 
> Is it normal for this monitor to have glow in every corner?


scroll back couple pages mine went away after a week or two


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I was going to exchange my umpteenth 278q for one of these today, but as of last night, Best Buy doesn't carry them. Any idea what's going on with that? Phased out for the 271?


----------



## funfordcobra

probably too many returns?


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Sounds like the ASUS PG279Q guys are running into QC issues already... I'm hoping Acer delivers with the XB271H...


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah no surprise there. Same panel after all and both the MG279Q (also the same panel) and PG278Q are QC disasters as well.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah no surprise there. Same panel after all and both the MG279Q (also the same panel) and PG278Q are QC disasters as well.


Is the XB271HU using the same panel as the 270? It seems like it.

BLAH! I don't want to play this lottery game... I've been waiting 6 months to buy a 1440P monitor.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Is the XB271HU using the same panel as the 270? It seems like it.
> 
> BLAH! I don't want to play this lottery game... I've been waiting 6 months to buy a 1440P monitor.


Yup, every 2560 x 1440 high refresh rate IPS monitor (that is, 144 Hz or more out of the box) uses the same panel. XB270HU, XB271HU, MG279Q, PG279Q, the upcoming Eizo Foris FS2735.

You know, Samsung supposedly has a 3440 x 1440 100 Hz VA panel in the works. Samsung is a lot more reliable than AU Optronics and VA can be better for gaming (except for competitive gaming) than IPS. But you'd be waiting even longer and 3440 x 1440 is much harder to run than 2560 x 1440.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, every 2560 x 1440 high refresh rate IPS monitor (that is, 144 Hz or more out of the box) uses the same panel. XB270HU, XB271HU, MG279Q, PG279Q, the upcoming Eizo Foris FS2735.
> 
> You know, Samsung supposedly has a 3440 x 1440 100 Hz VA panel in the works. Samsung is a lot more reliable than AU Optronics and VA can be better for gaming (except for competitive gaming) than IPS. But you'd be waiting even longer and 3440 x 1440 is much harder to run than 2560 x 1440.


Yay, QC issues here I come... I might as well just buy a XB270HU if there is stock and it drops in price. I'm worried that I'll end up just buying a bunch of returned open boxed items though.


----------



## Riffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Is the XB271HU using the same panel as the 270? It seems like it.
> 
> BLAH! I don't want to play this lottery game... I've been waiting 6 months to buy a 1440P monitor.


This may not be super helpful but I've found picking up the refurb monitors have yielded better results. I have three swifts and every one I bought brand new was a nightmare yet every refurb was perfect which just surprises me that high end monitors seem to be built of **** and glue.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffy*
> 
> This may not be super helpful but I've found picking up the refurb monitors have yielded better results. I have three swifts and every one I bought brand new was a nightmare yet every refurb was perfect which just surprises me that high end monitors seem to be built of **** and glue.


That actually makes sense to me.

Imagine a QC person that has to go through 100,000s of monitors or a RMA guy that only has to look at a fraction of those. The RMA guy would probably do a better job inspecting the monitor.

Open box is a whole other issue though... I heard Newegg will take their returns, seal them up and sell them.


----------



## TheDoc46

Mine from Amazon direct for $719 + tax was an August 15 manufacturing date, and didn't look like an open box to me... That being said, it did have bad glow on all four corners for the first 15hrs or so.. Seems a lot better now.. but i do have one dead white pixel in the bottom right corner, that i only see when i'm looking for it.. So decided to keep the panel.


----------



## Riffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> That actually makes sense to me.
> 
> Imagine a QC person that has to go through 100,000s of monitors or a RMA guy that only has to look at a fraction of those. The RMA guy would probably do a better job inspecting the monitor.
> 
> Open box is a whole other issue though... I heard Newegg will take their returns, seal them up and sell them.


That would make sense for the RMA person when I think about it like that but so far it hasn't failed me to the point I now wait to see if I can find a refurbished model first on something like this because odds are more in my favor it will be working correctly. Hell I bet people on here would pay more just to have the damn thing inspected before it was shipped to them. I was all set to pick up this monitor till I found my way in here and noped the hell around. I stupid thought Acer would do better QC but it seems to be a trend now. I'll need to see if microcenter has any refurbs on hand.

I've worked for tigerdirect and frys and both did that. Even if it was returned defective it was easier to sell it off again which is crap but all I am saying is that it does happen. Our store also turned out the LP guy was the one stealing from the store all the time.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffy*
> 
> That would make sense for the RMA person when I think about it like that but so far it hasn't failed me to the point I now wait to see if I can find a refurbished model first on something like this because odds are more in my favor it will be working correctly. Hell I bet people on here would pay more just to have the damn thing inspected before it was shipped to them. I was all set to pick up this monitor till I found my way in here and noped the hell around. I stupid thought Acer would do better QC but it seems to be a trend now. I'll need to see if microcenter has any refurbs on hand.
> 
> I've worked for tigerdirect and frys and both did that. Even if it was returned defective it was easier to sell it off again which is crap but all I am saying is that it does happen. Our store also turned out the LP guy was the one stealing from the store all the time.


I'm waiting for B&H Photo to carry the monitor, only because they don't charge tax where I live. But all I can do is pray I get a good one.

You would think that for $700 to $800, we are paying for these damn things to be checked right?


----------



## funfordcobra

I have a great one I'm sending backto amazon if these acer x34s aren't duds. I have one incoming on Thurs.


----------



## AMDATI

What might be ironic, is the XB270HU, once no longer produced and over run by the XB271 and PG29, might actually end up more sought after. Once you get rid of the monitor stand, most of the issues people complain about with the XB270, other than QC issues, aren't even really an issue.

For example, the glossy bezel actually absorbs most light, where matte bezels disperses light and create more refraction.


----------



## Riffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> I'm waiting for B&H Photo to carry the monitor, only because they don't charge tax where I live. But all I can do is pray I get a good one.
> 
> You would think that for $700 to $800, we are paying for these damn things to be checked right?


I would expect it but not likely, thankfully it seems microcenter is going to play ball with me a bit. I can buy one at the store and run a test on it there and return it if it's bad so at least it saves me a car ride. Guess when you say you plan to buy three of them they become very friendly.


----------



## funfordcobra

My xb270hu monitors looked fine at a glance then when they warm up or get max refreshed, the bleeding came out. First two were unbearable (from microcenter) they had BLB in all 4 corners and dead pix. Then my winner from amazon has 0 dead pix and almost no BLB. I'm still possibly returning it though.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> My xb270hu monitors looked fine at a glance then when they warm up or get max refreshed, the bleeding came out. First two were unbearable (from microcenter) they had BLB in all 4 corners and dead pix. Then my winner from amazon has 0 dead pix and almost no BLB. I'm still possibly returning it though.


The chances to get a xb270hu without any dead pixels/dust AND no BLB are very low.
I wouldn't take the risk, if I were you.
If you have no dead pixels, no dust, no colortints ... just a little BLB, then I'd say you won the lottery already.
Sure, it would be better if there were no blb, but its almost impossible to get the xb270hu without blb.

Think about it twice, before you return it. I would definitely keep it .... I'm still RMA'ing because my 2nd panel had colortint ( no dead pixels and no dust at all ) and sometimes its not turning on.


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea if these x34s are duds I may keep it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> For example, the glossy bezel actually absorbs most light, where matte bezels disperses light and create more refraction.


Glossy bezel absorbs most light?







I'd like you to explain that one lol. The definition of the word gloss is how much luster, brightness or shine of reflected light it has.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Glossy bezel absorbs most light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like you to explain that one lol. The definition of the word gloss is how much luster, brightness or shine of reflected light it has.


i hated the idea of the gloss but now i have it it doesent even bother me like alot of reviewers made out it was the end of the world


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> i hated the idea of the gloss but now i have it it doesent even bother me like alot of reviewers made out it was the end of the world


Yeah... I often game with nothing but a bias light on my monitor and maybe a bit of light from another room that leaks into this one. So I'd probably prefer glossy since reflections won't really be an issue for me.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Glossy bezel absorbs most light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like you to explain that one lol. The definition of the word gloss is how much luster, brightness or shine of reflected light it has.


well matte bezels aren't just dull, they glimmer in specks noticeably with direct light - especially sunlight. and since it's trying to essentially disperse light, regardless of the angle, some of that light will glint at you. Compared to the glossy bezel, which requires you to be in a very specific angle path to have light reflected at you. The XB270HU bezel actually isn't even black at all, it's a medium gray in direct sunlight, but looks jet black in typical lighting conditions.

If you measured the brightness coming off of a matte vs gloss, you might actually be surprised to see that the matte could be giving off an overall greater brightness.


----------



## Riffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> I'm waiting for B&H Photo to carry the monitor, only because they don't charge tax where I live. But all I can do is pray I get a good one.
> 
> You would think that for $700 to $800, we are paying for these damn things to be checked right?


Yeah I am still surprised after getting the Swifts when they launched and after A LOT of fighting with ASUS to get three working ones I find it insane that the cheapo monitors come out perfect when the high end ones that should get more love in them are turned out like garbage. Could also be that whoever sells them the panels could be the real issue and not the seller since they all get the panel from the same place in a monitor like this. I don't believe many people are making an IPS at 144hz.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffy*
> 
> Yeah I am still surprised after getting the Swifts when they launched and after A LOT of fighting with ASUS to get three working ones I find it insane that the cheapo monitors come out perfect when the high end ones that should get more love in them are turned out like garbage. Could also be that whoever sells them the panels could be the real issue and not the seller since they all get the panel from the same place in a monitor like this. I don't believe many people are making an IPS at 144hz.


You're sadly too right about that. I'm using a $150 asus monitor while waiting for yet another 278q (Currently $950 in Canada), and honestly the colors on this thing aren't much worse than the swift... Nevermind the fact that the BLB and overall qc of this $150 monitor FAR exceeds any of the several swift's I've had. Of course the second I go to try a 270hu, they pull them off the shelves.

I'm surprised... Don't these companies lose money? Aren't returns this plentiful going to hurt any single business, no matter how big they are? I don't understand how they can continue to shoot themselves in the feet with such poor QC. A swift made yesterday seem to be just as much of a crapshoot as it would have been last year... In any case, I thought they'd have lost enough money to actually improve their QC.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> You're sadly too right about that. I'm using a $150 asus monitor while waiting for yet another 278q (Currently $950 in Canada), and honestly the colors on this thing aren't much worse than the swift... Nevermind the fact that the BLB and overall qc of this $150 monitor FAR exceeds any of the several swift's I've had. Of course the second I go to try a 270hu, they pull them off the shelves.
> 
> I'm surprised... Don't these companies lose money? Aren't returns this plentiful going to hurt any single business, no matter how big they are? I don't understand how they can continue to shoot themselves in the feet with such poor QC. A swift made yesterday seem to be just as much of a crapshoot as it would have been last year... In any case, I thought they'd have lost enough money to actually improve their QC.


I don't think there's enough demand for this monitor. They probably make most of their sales to the average joe who buys the cheapest or "good enough" monitors.

But damn it man, you would think that enthusiast monitors would be of good quality for paying that premium price right? If you go buy a porsche, it's going to have pretty damn good QC, and this monitor is like a premium car for us.

We're going into the next generation of monitors, they had plenty of time to fix these issues.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> I don't think there's enough demand for this monitor. They probably make most of their sales to the average joe who buys the cheapest or "good enough" monitors.
> 
> But damn it man, you would think that enthusiast monitors would be of good quality for paying that premium price right? If you go buy a porsche, it's going to have pretty damn good QC, and this monitor is like a premium car for us.
> 
> We're going into the next generation of monitors, they had plenty of time to fix these issues.


That's a good point I hadn't really thought of. I suppose this is chump change compared to what their lower end offerings bring in.

Hopefully with this coming generation, and competition, everyone will be forced to step up their games. I'm really curious to see how the Dell S2716DG turns out next week, and if it will have the same inversion issues and general QC issues from the PG278Q and XB270HU.


----------



## TheDoc46

I can safely say the shiny bezel does not bother me in the slightest.. I read about it, and was thinking about holding out for an IPS with a matte bezel, but got too impatient and pulled the trigger on the XB270HU, and since pulling it out of its box last week, i cannot say for one instance has the gloss bezel bothered me in the slightest.

Set my settings up per #1 here and been very happy... I do have one small dead pixel that only shows on white background on the bottom right, but you really have to go looking for it, and the background has to be very light, so can live with that.. and i consider myself quite fussy.. But nothing like some of you guys here..

Geez you all had me so worried if i was making the right choice buying this monitor.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> well matte bezels aren't just dull, they glimmer in specks noticeably with direct light - especially sunlight. and since it's trying to essentially disperse light, regardless of the angle, some of that light will glint at you. Compared to the glossy bezel, which requires you to be in a very specific angle path to have light reflected at you. The XB270HU bezel actually isn't even black at all, it's a medium gray in direct sunlight, but looks jet black in typical lighting conditions.
> 
> If you measured the brightness coming off of a matte vs gloss, you might actually be surprised to see that the matte could be giving off an overall greater brightness.


What we are talking about is Specular vs. Diffuse Reflection. A mirror is a perfect example of specular. Specular diffusion doesn't require only specific narrow angle path to reflect back to you. Hence, why a mirror has very wide reflection angles. Diffuse scatters the light in all angles and not concentrated which is a good thing.

IMO it's pretty apparent what type of surface reflects more light:



















I prefer matte bezels but if you like gloss, more power to you.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> I can safely say the shiny bezel does not bother me in the slightest.. I read about it, and was thinking about holding out for an IPS with a matte bezel, but got too impatient and pulled the trigger on the XB270HU, and since pulling it out of its box last week, i cannot say for one instance has the gloss bezel bothered me in the slightest.
> 
> Set my settings up per #1 here and been very happy... I do have one small dead pixel that only shows on white background on the bottom right, but you really have to go looking for it, and the background has to be very light, so can live with that.. and i consider myself quite fussy.. But nothing like some of you guys here..
> 
> Geez you all had me so worried if i was making the right choice buying this monitor.


My previous LG moniotor (23", 1080p, 120Hz, TN) also had glossy bezels, never bothered me, so the ones on the XB270HU also do not.. Good to see you enjoy your XB270HU.. I have been enjoying mine for a few months now already.. I'm gonna keep it for a few years and then see what's new on the market again.. I really like the progress being made on 21:9 monitors now, gonna keep an eye on that.. It also kindof depends what Nvidia and AMD are going to do with their next gen videocards in DX12 etc, if my next card will still be a Nvidia to use G-sync or that I might have to switch the AMD and Freesync etc.. But right now the XB270HU is perfect for me (with a 980Ti)..


----------



## AMDATI

the difference i pointed out is that for gloss, it's angle dependent, for matte, it's not soo much angle dependent. You can see on the gloss body of that car, there are areas which are much darker than anywhere on the matte body car.


----------



## JoeGuy

I RMA'd my monitor with Acer after I found it had 8 dead pixels, 3 dirt blobs and some dirty pixels, as well as light bleed after careful scrutiny.
The lady set it up to be retuned knowing all this and after going through the process, they review it and say it all falls within acceptable guidelines.
So they send it back to me unfixed. But they remembered to leave 2 scratches on the screen that weren't there before for good measure.



Now they are telling me the scratches need to be bigger before it's a problem. I actually got an even worse monitor back than I started with.
Scratches are way more distracting than dead pixels or dirt. This is the worst customer care experience I think I've ever had.


----------



## boredgunner

Yup, that falls within acceptable guidelines. Goes to show why these 1440p 144 Hz monitors are such disasters. Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I RMA'd my monitor with Acer after I found it had 8 dead pixels, 3 dirt blobs and some dirty pixels, as well as light bleed after careful scrutiny.
> The lady set it up to be retuned knowing all this and after going through the process, they review it and say it all falls within acceptable guidelines.
> So they send it back to me unfixed. But they remembered to leave 2 scratches on the screen that weren't there before for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> Now they are telling me the scratches need to be bigger before it's a problem. I actually got an even worse monitor back than I started with.
> Scratches are way more distracting than dead pixels or dirt. This is the worst customer care experience I think I've ever had.


Dude that sucks. You couldn't return it to the store you bought it?


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I RMA'd my monitor with Acer after I found it had 8 dead pixels, 3 dirt blobs and some dirty pixels, as well as light bleed after careful scrutiny.
> The lady set it up to be retuned knowing all this and after going through the process, they review it and say it all falls within acceptable guidelines.
> So they send it back to me unfixed. But they remembered to leave 2 scratches on the screen that weren't there before for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> Now they are telling me the scratches need to be bigger before it's a problem. I actually got an even worse monitor back than I started with.
> Scratches are way more distracting than dead pixels or dirt. This is the worst customer care experience I think I've ever had.


If you purchased this with a credit card, you might be able to get them to help out with your troubles.


----------



## JoeGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Dude that sucks. You couldn't return it to the store you bought it?


Unfortunately, it was from a bigger eBay e-tailer, but they don't operate out of a store. So it also means I paid with PayPal and not a credit card.

I can understand if certain guidelines are set for each individual problem. But I feel like a combination of problems should mean an RMA can happen.

If you have dead pixels, dirt spots, dirt covered pixels, scratches the manufacture are at fault for & lightbleed, that should combine into a problem they deal with.
I don't know. Purchase from BB or Amazon would be my lesson. Or go ASUS I guess.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> Unfortunately, it was from a bigger eBay e-tailer, but they don't operate out of a store. So it also means I paid with PayPal and not a credit card.
> 
> I can understand if certain guidelines are set for each individual problem. But I feel like a combination of problems should mean an RMA can happen.
> 
> If you have dead pixels, dirt spots, dirt covered pixels, scratches the manufacture are at fault for & lightbleed, that should combine into a problem they deal with.
> I don't know. Purchase from BB or Amazon would be my lesson. Or go ASUS I guess.


I actually feel pissed off for you. Also, I've been waiting for almost 6 months to buy a new monitor, and I'm already hearing the PG279Q are having all kinds of issues already so ASUS is starting to have a lot of QC issues as well...

I just don't know what to do... I wanted to get G-Sync to extend the life of my 980 Ti and have it last me awhile at 1440P.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> I actually feel pissed off for you. Also, I've been waiting for almost 6 months to buy a new monitor, and I'm already hearing the PG279Q are having all kinds of issues already so ASUS is starting to have a lot of QC issues as well...
> 
> I just don't know what to do... I wanted to get G-Sync to extend the life of my 980 Ti and have it last me awhile at 1440P.


Play the lottery and get one! Or maybe wait for the Dell 2560 x 1440 G-SYNC TN monitor coming out soon.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> Unfortunately, it was from a bigger eBay e-tailer, but they don't operate out of a store. So it also means I paid with PayPal and not a credit card.
> 
> I can understand if certain guidelines are set for each individual problem. But I feel like a combination of problems should mean an RMA can happen.
> 
> If you have dead pixels, dirt spots, dirt covered pixels, scratches the manufacture are at fault for & lightbleed, that should combine into a problem they deal with.
> I don't know. Purchase from BB or Amazon would be my lesson. Or go ASUS I guess.


How long ago did you purchase? Paypal is pretty good about stepping in when situations like this arise.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Play the lottery and get one! Or maybe wait for the Dell 2560 x 1440 G-SYNC TN monitor coming out soon.


TN ewww go away good sir, go away.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Play the lottery and get one! Or maybe wait for the Dell 2560 x 1440 G-SYNC TN monitor coming out soon.


I'm thinking of doing just that. I was going to get one on Newegg and get their hassle free warranty, but then I saw this!
Quote:


> Not happy with the NewEgg service. Upon report of the issues, NewEgg customer service stated "However, this item is passed the return period by 165 days." This is comical since it's been 153 days from purchase which makes the return policy end 12 days before purchased? I was then given the blanket-return-policy-statement and the phone number for ACER. Once I specified that I had purchased the NewEgg warranty service, I was given another phone number for a third party [Service Net] with the following statement "I apologize for this but we cannot guarantee Service Net will assist you with the return." According to customer service, this is because the plan will not work for 3 years, so much for "Hassle-Free." Why would I buy a warranty from NewEgg if I knew that their only backing was to give me two phone numbers and send me on my way? After asking about having a Supervisor intervene, I was told "At this time, we can only suggest you contact the manufacturer for assistance first," which is an interesting way to deny my request for a Supervisor.


I feel so bad for this guy... Maybe Square and Trade is the way to go, I've used them and it was more hassle free than this.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I RMA'd my monitor with Acer after I found it had 8 dead pixels, 3 dirt blobs and some dirty pixels, as well as light bleed after careful scrutiny.
> The lady set it up to be retuned knowing all this and after going through the process, they review it and say it all falls within acceptable guidelines.
> So they send it back to me unfixed. But they remembered to leave 2 scratches on the screen that weren't there before for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> Now they are telling me the scratches need to be bigger before it's a problem. I actually got an even worse monitor back than I started with.
> Scratches are way more distracting than dead pixels or dirt. This is the worst customer care experience I think I've ever had.


I suggest you take this to twitter, and if that fails, the BBB.

I never use Twitter for anything else, and it will get you far better results than dealing with CS would. If that fails, pushing this with the BBB is a good idea, as this is completely unacceptable.


----------



## JoeGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> How long ago did you purchase? Paypal is pretty good about stepping in when situations like this arise.


I purchased it just over 3 weeks ago. However, the funny thing is now, I think having screen damage/scratches that is new, would disqualify me from returning it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I suggest you take this to twitter, and if that fails, the BBB.


Do you think trying to get one of their reps on Twitter to respond to me would work?
I'm not being funny, but I feel like the people on the phone were not accommodating at all & kind of misery guts to deal with.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I purchased it just over 3 weeks ago. However, the funny thing is now, I think having screen damage/scratches that is new, would disqualify me from returning it.
> Do you think trying to get one of their reps on Twitter to respond to me would work?
> I'm not being funny, but I feel like the people on the phone were not accommodating at all & kind of misery guts to deal with.


It can't hurt to give Paypal a call and see if they can help.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I purchased it just over 3 weeks ago. However, the funny thing is now, I think having screen damage/scratches that is new, would disqualify me from returning it.
> Do you think trying to get one of their reps on Twitter to respond to me would work?
> I'm not being funny, but I feel like the people on the phone were not accommodating at all & kind of misery guts to deal with.


I do! I haven't had much experience with Acer, but when I tweeted them asking about availability in Canada on the x34, they got back to me within a few hours.

I have had numerous bad times with Newegg in the past, but ever since reaching out to them via twitter, my relationship with them has improved drastically and I've even had certain couriers blocked from delivering my orders, which regular CS was never able to do among many other things. The key for me in those times was to express, via twitter, how bad their CS was - then they would reach out to me. When you say something negative about them publicly like that, it gives them a chance to save face, and come out looking better having helped you.


----------



## funfordcobra

I just returned my lottery winning xb270hu for a lottery winning gsync x34. Goodbye XB270HU, you will be missed. Not much though. ^^;

I wanted to sell it to someone here because it seemed such a shame to just return it when people are COMBING for perfect XB270HUs, but I just cant get rep here no matter what to get access to sell in the FS forum.. lol. Also I had $820 into it and it would cost around 30-40 to ship so I just sent it back to amazon.

So there will be 1 awesome open box perfect pixel, no dust, no dead pix XB floating around on the amazon side soon.

I almost posted it here FS in this thread but there's little snitches everywhere that like to stir things up and would most definitely report me for soliciting items out of the FS forum. So I didn't.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I just returned my lottery winning xb270hu for a lottery winning gsync x34. Goodbye XB270HU, you will be missed. Not much though. ^^;
> 
> I wanted to sell it to someone here because it seemed such a shame to just return it when people are COMBING for perfect XB270HUs, but I just cant get rep here no matter what to get access to sell in the FS forum.. lol. Also I had $820 into it and it would cost around 30-40 to ship so I just sent it back to amazon.
> 
> So there will be 1 awesome open box perfect pixel, no dust, no dead pix XB floating around on the amazon side soon.
> 
> I almost posted it here FS in this thread but there's little snitches everywhere that like to stir things up and would most definitely report me for soliciting items out of the FS forum. So I didn't.


You don't miss the 144Hz ?
I mean, from 144Hz to 100Hz is kinda a big downgrade. It feels definitely less smoother imo.
21:9 is awesome, no doubt. But I don't know, if I could switch from the XB270HU to the X34 because of the Hz downgrade especially.


----------



## funfordcobra

Nope. Not missed at all. The difference between 60hz and 100hz is huge to the eye. 100hz to 144hz not so much. You can only go so high in hz before you are getting diminishing results. I can feel 144 over 100 for sure but its very negligible.

These 165 hz and 200hz monitors coming out are definitely giving diminishing results over 144 to the human eye. Sure they let your gpus open up but that's about it.

I went from [email protected], to [email protected](qnix2710), to [email protected], to [email protected], to [email protected], finally [email protected] Through all those resolutions I found myself always gravitating back to 3440x1440. So for me, I had to do it. The xb270hu was just too small and I was use to much bigger resolutions.

If I did any pro gaming I'd keep the xb but I'm casuial.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Nope. Not missed at all. The difference between 60hz and 100hz is huge to the eye. 100hz to 144hz not so much. You can only go so high in hz before you are getting diminishing results. I can feel 144 over 100 for sure but its very negligible.
> 
> These 165 hz and 200hz monitors coming out are definitely giving diminishing results over 144 to the human eye. Sure they let your gpus open up but that's about it.
> 
> I went from [email protected], to [email protected](qnix2710), to [email protected], to [email protected], to [email protected], finally [email protected] Through all those resolutions I found myself always gravitating back to 3440x1440. So for me, I had to do it. The xb270hu was just too small and I was use to much bigger resolutions.
> 
> If I did any pro gaming I'd keep the xb but I'm casuial.


here i am thinking the xb270HU is to wide







would have loved this in a 25


----------



## JoeGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I RMA'd my monitor with Acer after I found it had 8 dead pixels, 3 dirt blobs and some dirty pixels, as well as light bleed after careful scrutiny.
> The lady set it up to be retuned knowing all this and after going through the process, they review it and say it all falls within acceptable guidelines.
> So they send it back to me unfixed. But they remembered to leave 2 scratches on the screen that weren't there before for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> Now they are telling me the scratches need to be bigger before it's a problem. I actually got an even worse monitor back than I started with.
> Scratches are way more distracting than dead pixels or dirt. This is the worst customer care experience I think I've ever had.


The people at Acer rang me back after their last rep said they'd be emailing me a discrepancy complaint form.
They said they'd take another look at the monitor and if the scratch's/other problems check out, they'll replace the monitor.

I don't know if posting here helped or not, but they never called me back before.
I'm thinking of including a photocopy of this picture in the box.



Even with the lighting on zero, my phone's camera is too terrible to pick up the blemishes when zoomed out.
I want to include it just to guide them to the problem spots. Should I bother including the picture?


----------



## Amidore

Received mine yesterday! Boy was i happy....for almost an hour... or until i tested it for backlight bleeding.
http://imgur.com/5qCMvtm


----------



## funfordcobra

Your brightness looks way too high. Try the tft central settings with slightly lower brightness.


----------



## Amidore

I kinda took it back and asked for a replacement. Showed them the picture and they agreed to replace it.
Will get a new one next week hopefully.


----------



## funfordcobra

Probably the best. I went through 4 then I found a good one.


----------



## ajx

Is 970 GTX powerful enough to handle 1440p in ultra settings or getting decent framerate (above 60 fps)?
Thanks
This screen monitor could interested me but i am afraid about performance of my poor graphic card


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Is 970 GTX powerful enough to handle 1440p in ultra settings or getting decent framerate (above 60 fps)?
> Thanks
> This screen monitor could interested me but i am afraid about performance of my poor graphic card


You'd average over 60 FPS in the vast majority of games, but not all. The only potential problem I see is the notorious GTX 970 stutter (I don't know if it's fixed or not).


----------



## ajx

Nice, i was hoping 60 fps avg but what is it exactly the stutter from 970 GTX?
Does anyone know about XB271HU? It seems to be the perfect monitor, i can only pre-order it without any release date


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Nice, i was hoping 60 fps avg but what is it exactly the stutter from 970 GTX?
> Does anyone know about XB271HU? It seems to be the perfect monitor, i can only pre-order it without any release date


it is exactly the same monitor besides new casing and stand. You will get the same BLB because its the same panel and same QC from the same company. It's just another way to keep their monitors at 899 USD.


----------



## boredgunner

GTX 970 stutter comes from the last 0.5GB of VRAM having a much slower clock speed, or something along those lines. So if your VRAM usage is under 3.5GB you should be okay. If it's over 3.5GB... I don't know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> it is exactly the same monitor besides new casing and stand. You will get the same BLB because its the same panel and same QC from the same company. It's just another way to keep their monitors at 899 USD.


I thought it was going to be $799? That's what the XB270HU debuted for if I recall correctly.


----------



## funfordcobra

Oh well maybe it is and I'm thinking of pg279


----------



## boredgunner

I think the PG279Q is 899 euros, but I don't know the US price. Either way your point is valid though; by releasing a new version with the same panel they can keep selling one for $800.


----------



## reset1101

So, is it still almost a miracle to receive a unit of this monitor with no issues? Thx.


----------



## funfordcobra

Not a miracle, I'd say 1 in 6 chance.


----------



## addicTix

So I got my XB270HU back from the 2nd RMA ( so its the the 3rd monitor )
1st monitor: Dust, dead subpixel
2nd monitor: yellow colortint

But now my 3rd monitor has a kinda blurry image.
I don't know, the fonts, the icons etc. ... everything looks like I'm not using this monitor in native resolution. But I set everything to 1440p.
White's are whiter than on the 2nd one, still not good as on the 1st but its okay. Also no dead pixels or dust.

Anyone ever heard about blurry images on XB270HU ?


----------



## funfordcobra

not a good sign. 144hz monitors with ULMB are supposed to be the most "blur" free monitors available. I'd keep playing the lottery. That's your 3rd monitor, Id guess you have at least 2 rmas to go before you find one that's acceptable.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> So I got my XB270HU back from the 2nd RMA ( so its the the 3rd monitor )
> 1st monitor: Dust, dead subpixel
> 2nd monitor: yellow colortint
> 
> But now my 3rd monitor has a kinda blurry image.
> I don't know, the fonts, the icons etc. ... everything looks like I'm not using this monitor in native resolution. But I set everything to 1440p.
> White's are whiter than on the 2nd one, still not good as on the 1st but its okay. Also no dead pixels or dust.
> 
> Anyone ever heard about blurry images on XB270HU ?


Defective.
People with ROG Swifts had their panels start showing that type of defect after it was fine for months. They knew it was the panel because it showed it even on the BIOS screen.

if unplugging the panel from the wall (after doing a factory reset, if that's even possible from the OSD) and letting the power discharge and plugging back in doesn't fix it, then its shot. Unplugging+factory OSD reset fixed the missing 144hz 1440p setting on some XL2730Z's (I forgot what callsignvega said had happened but that fixed it).


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Defective.
> People with ROG Swifts had their panels start showing that type of defect after it was fine for months. They knew it was the panel because it showed it even on the BIOS screen.
> 
> if unplugging the panel from the wall (after doing a factory reset, if that's even possible from the OSD) and letting the power discharge and plugging back in doesn't fix it, then its shot. Unplugging+factory OSD reset fixed the missing 144hz 1440p setting on some XL2730Z's (I forgot what callsignvega said had happened but that fixed it).


Yeah but its not blurry like the swift, where you can't read anything. It just feels a bit blurry, maybe its just my imagination...
It just looks like clear type isn't setup properly


----------



## batmanwcm

I just picked up another perfect 2 month old XB270HU for $450 from a local OCN member after getting rid of my old one. I'm still disappointed with the glossy bezels and build quality but for the price I can deal with it. I guess with the PG279Q and the Predator X34 released, this thread is starting to slow down a lot.

Edit: I found what I thought to be a dead pixel and was pretty bummed but then I tried the flicking method mentioned here that I used for my previous XB270HU and it worked. Ended up being a tiny spec of dust behind the screen. Thanks to the guy who discovered this method. It has worked twice now for 2 different monitors.


----------



## TheDoc46

G-sync experts.... what happens on games that can run over 144hz ?

Example COD MW, people are saying run it at 333fps if you can ? ok great for those who do not have g-sync.. what happens to us 144hz gsync owners thou? given the gpu will only match the monitors refresh rate signal.

One can only assume that it is unwise to set a max fps to 333 for titles using the idEngine? (COD games)

Please advise.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> G-sync experts.... what happens on games that can run over 144hz ?
> 
> Example COD MW, people are saying run it at 333fps if you can ? ok great for those who do not have g-sync.. what happens to us 144hz gsync owners thou? given the gpu will only match the monitors refresh rate signal.
> 
> One can only assume that it is unwise to set a max fps to 333 for titles using the idEngine? (COD games)
> 
> Please advise.


When you go over 144 Hz with G-sync, it will depend on what your V-sync (yes, V-sync) setting is. V-sync on will limit you to 144 FPS but there will be no tearing. V-sync off will let you run unlimited FPS but of course there will be tearing (but it may be quite hard to see at 300+ FPS). So basically G-sync will make no difference for games where your FPS can always stay above your monitor's max refresh rate. In those situations some people prefer to turn off G-sync and V-sync and use ULMB instead to reduce motion blur.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> When you go over 144 Hz with G-sync, it will depend on what your V-sync (yes, V-sync) setting is. V-sync on will limit you to 144 FPS but there will be no tearing. V-sync off will let you run unlimited FPS but of course there will be tearing (but it may be quite hard to see at 300+ FPS). So basically G-sync will make no difference for games where your FPS can always stay above your monitor's max refresh rate. In those situations some people prefer to turn off G-sync and V-sync and use ULMB instead to reduce motion blur.


My guess is Gsync simply ignores frame drawn over the refresh rate. There's no reason not to since the monitor can't draw the extra frames anyways. Turning Vsync on at any time, automatically disables Gsync. There's definitely a noticeable input difference between Gsync @ 144hz and Vsync @ 144hz, and that's because Vsync is literally making hardware wait to process further. That's what makes Gsync soo good, the graphics card no longer waits.

Adaptive sync in the control panel is a whole 'nother setting separate from hardware Gsync; it only enables vsync when the frame rate goes above the refresh rate, and disables it when it drops below.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> My guess is Gsync simply ignores frame drawn over the refresh rate. There's no reason not to since the monitor can't draw the extra frames anyways. Turning Vsync on at any time, automatically disables Gsync.


Sorry, that's not true. I've run G-sync with V-sync on and it most certainly doesn't disable G-sync.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Sorry, that's not true. I've run G-sync with V-sync on and it most certainly doesn't disable G-sync.


Same here. vsync does NOT disable gsync for me.


----------



## AMDATI

Gsync is automatically enabled by default for me, but when enabling Vsync also, I notice there is a clear difference, even at maximum frame rate, Vsync+Gsync @ 144hz has more input lag than otherwise, even if it isn't taxing the GPU. This is because Vsync makes your GPU wait X number of milliseconds between processing each frame, even with Gsync enabled, Vsync is still making your GPU wait, virtually defeating half the purpose of Gsync.

So while Gsync might be enabled, it's as good as being disabled, because Vsync has nothing to do with monitor hardware, and everything to do with the GPU side of things. Vsync can throw out frames that the monitor can adaptive sync too, but, and I can't stress this enough, Vsync is forcing your system to wait, effectively doing nothing, between frames, and that introduces a measure of lag, even if we're still talking 144hz vs 144hz.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Not a miracle, I'd say 1 in 6 chance.


_HunterKen7 rolls 1d6_

We'll see Saturday.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Gsync is automatically enabled by default for me, but when enabling Vsync also, I notice there is a clear difference, even at maximum frame rate, Vsync+Gsync @ 144hz has more input lag than otherwise, even if it isn't taxing the GPU. This is because Vsync makes your GPU wait X number of milliseconds between processing each frame, even with Gsync enabled, Vsync is still making your GPU wait, virtually defeating half the purpose of Gsync.
> 
> So while Gsync might be enabled, it's as good as being disabled, because Vsync has nothing to do with monitor hardware, and everything to do with the GPU side of things. Vsync can throw out frames that the monitor can adaptive sync too, but, and I can't stress this enough, Vsync is forcing your system to wait, effectively doing nothing, between frames, and that introduces a measure of lag, even if we're still talking 144hz vs 144hz.


Vsync is disabled when Gsync is active, what you're experiencing is Gsync being disabled when above the max refresh rate.


----------



## vladz

^
Cap your fps to 143


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^
> Cap your fps to 143


I think this is the best approach. It prevents both lag and tearing and you're getting the within 1 FPS of the max refresh rate of the monitor.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Vsync is disabled when Gsync is active, what you're experiencing is Gsync being disabled when above the max refresh rate.


If you have Vsync enabled at any time, you won't go above max refresh rate. That's the whole point of Vsync, to lock GPU refresh rate to the monitors max refresh rate.

And the whole point of this discussion to begin with was with Gsync enabled, there is no screen tearing, even if the FPS rises above max refresh rate, because the Gsync module simply only displays what it can.

You people like to argue soo much that you draw out simple things until they eventually aren't even discussions about what they originally were.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> If you have Vsync enabled at any time, you won't go above max refresh rate. That's the whole point of Vsync, to lock GPU refresh rate to the monitors max refresh rate.
> 
> And the whole point of this discussion to begin with was with Gsync enabled, there is no screen tearing, even if the FPS rises above max refresh rate, because the Gsync module simply only displays what it can.
> 
> You people like to argue soo much that you draw out simple things until they eventually aren't even discussions about what they originally were.


Try disabling Vsync and you'll see screen tearing above 144Hz because Gsync is disabled above the max refresh rate, it either switches into Vsync mode (which brings it down to max refresh rate, obviously), or Vsync off mode where you get tearing. As vladz said, the best approach to this is to cap fps at 143 so you're always in Gsync mode.

Gsync and Vsync are never active at the same time.


----------



## Searchofsub

Hi, I just picked up this monitor and I saw a youtube video on how to enable the Gsync feature.

Basically he said "setup gsync to enabled ON under (set up gsync) menu in the NVidia control panel, then goto (Manage 3d settings) and make sure under Vertical Sync, it says Gsync".

I did check the enable gsync under (set up gsync) in NVidia control panel, but when I goto (manage 3dSettings) menu there is no option for GSYNC next to vertical sync. It only gives me 3 options which are, ON, USE THE 3D APPLICATION SETTING, OFF.

I have the latest Nvidia driver. I'd like to have the Gsync - Thank you!


----------



## Falkentyne

Then it means it's enabled.
The options probably got merged.
A driver update while back changed how vsync works when you exceed the framerate of the refresh rate. That's what the vsync option does now.


----------



## Searchofsub

Thank you Falkentyne! I've decided to use this panel for general use/gaming and for fast twitch shooters the BenQ XL2430T that I have


----------



## AMDATI

My control panel gives the option *Monitor Technology*, and has either *GSYNC* or *ULMB* or *Fixed Refresh* as an option.

But there is also a separate section called *Vertical Sync* that you can enable at the same time.

The GSYNC option is monitor side syncing.
The VSYNC option is GPU side syncing.

With both enabled, everything essentially behaves like old fashioned VSYNC.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> My control panel gives the option *Monitor Technology*, and has either *GSYNC* or *ULMB* or *Fixed Refresh* as an option.
> 
> But there is also a separate section called *Vertical Sync* that you can enable at the same time.
> 
> The GSYNC option is monitor side syncing.
> The VSYNC option is GPU side syncing.
> 
> With both enabled, everything essentially behaves like old fashioned VSYNC.


Just want to make sure. So should it's ok that I enable both to have Gsync working at all times?


----------



## Searchofsub

Hi - just tested couple things with both gsync on/off along with vsync on/off and clearly gsync on with vsync off is better. so much smoother. So for those who have updated nvidia drivers, make sure to have Gsync on wuth vsync off in nvidia control oanel.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Just want to make sure. So should it's ok that I enable both to have Gsync working at all times?


No, you shouldn't have Vsync enabled at all at any time. Gsync will still be enabled, but you'll get the input lag of Vsync.

Best way to make sure Gsync is enabled and working at full potential is:
1. Make sure it's enabled in the monitor menu
2. Make sure it's enabled in the Nvidia control panel, globally.
3. Make sure Vsync isn't enabled in the Nvidia control panel
4. Make sure Vsync isn't enabled in the game

Another thing to look out for is global settings VS program settings in the Nvidia control panel. You could for example, have Vsync on globally without realizing it. You could also have Vsync enabled for one specific game. You don't want any of that.

When you first plugin a GSYNC monitor, it should be set on automatically. The real effort is making sure Vsync is entirely disabled, and making sure it doesn't come on accidentally.


----------



## Tamuro

"For enthusiasts, we've included a new advanced control option that enables G-SYNC to be disabled when the frame rate of a game exceeds the maximum refresh rate of the G-SYNC monitor. For instance, if your frame rate can reach 250 on a 144Hz monitor, the new option will disable G-SYNC once you exceed 144 frames per second. Doing so will disable G-SYNCs goodness and reintroduce tearing, which G-SYNC eliminates, but it will improve input latency ever so slightly in games that require lighting fast reactions."

Read here and it explains how it works with latest drivers. http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better

Here is a thread about it on Nvidia's forums. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/838560/what-is-the-new-g-sync-vsync-on-off-option-/


----------



## mr2cam

Just got my XB270HU yesterday, plugged it in to make sure there were no dead pixels before I mounted it to my dual 27" stand. After a few hours of playing on it I am in love with it, never had a gsync panel before, and the last time I was able to play with a high HZ was on a CRT. One question for you guys, do you normally run 60hz on the desktop or higher? I tried 144hz but it gave me a headache after a little while, not sure if it was due to my 60hz panel that is right next to it messing with my eyes or what.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> Just got my XB270HU yesterday, plugged it in to make sure there were no dead pixels before I mounted it to my dual 27" stand. After a few hours of playing on it I am in love with it, never had a gsync panel before, and the last time I was able to play with a high HZ was on a CRT. One question for you guys, do you normally run 60hz on the desktop or higher? I tried 144hz but it gave me a headache after a little while, not sure if it was due to my 60hz panel that is right next to it messing with my eyes or what.


I always leave mine at 144 Hz.


----------



## Chargeit

In Nvidia control panel there is an option for refresh rate that can be set for each game, or globally.

If you select highest available, that game will run at 144Hz. If you select application controlled then it will run at the refresh rate of the monitor (I set mine to 60), or what's in game (if the game has in game Hz control).

In 3rd person games I play with a controller I set it to application controlled and run them at 60Hz. In a fps such as, L4D2 I set it to Highest available and it runs at 144Hz.

This is important, make any adjustments to the control panel 3d settings at the game itself. Not globally. The only thing I change globally is texture quality, which I set to the max settings.

This is a post I wrote answering a question about Gsync messing up. When Gsync messes up you'll run at very low GPU usage and fps will suffer. You'll end up with freezing and stuttering. It's impossible to miss.

*Question*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Anybody else notice with driver 358.50, when starting up a game their GPU is running at low usage?

My MSI GTX 980Ti in say, Far Cry 3 or Batman: Arkham Origins will be running at 50-60% usage, achieving pretty poor FPS for the power of this card (which I bought to power my Asus ROG Swift PG278Q at a decent 1440p/4k DSR framerate)

However, my findings are that when you tab out the game or drop it to desktop & then go back into the game, usage goes to full and the game runs as it should do?



*My answer*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Disable and then enable Gsync. (I'm using windowed and fullscreen fine).

Don't adjust anything other then textures in the Global settings. Make any game adjustments to the individual game itself. This includes preferred refresh rate, leave it highest in global and adjust on each game if you want it app controlled.

I leave Vsync on at the global level. In batman if I switch it to off at the program settings tab it causes the issue you mentioned. I can't remember if I tested app controlled or not. Left at on it doesn't have the issue.

I'm using driver 358.59, but, it seems to be about the same for both versions of the driver. It is Gsync wonkyness.

*This really threw me for a loop at first, but, I've got it figured out now luckily. It's a pain but you should be able to get it working correctly without having to alt-tab out.



At least from what I've experienced there are settings that will throw Gsync off and cause some games to run like crap.


----------



## mr2cam

Got my 3rd monitor mount from fedex today!


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamuro*
> 
> Doing so will disable G-SYNCs goodness and reintroduce tearing, which G-SYNC eliminates, but it will improve input latency ever so slightly in games that require lighting fast reactions.


That makes zero sense since the monitor is already displaying the frames as they come. The whole reason for input lag was because with vsync, the GPU is waiting X milliseconds to sync frames with a non gsync monitor.

You won't see reduced input lag beyond 144hz on a gsync monitor, because
1. The monitor can't display beyond 144hz any faster
2. The GPU isn't forced to wait, it's already always working as fast as it can

The reason why you'd see decreased input lag with a non-gsync monitor @ 60hz for example, is because
1. Vsync is off, which keeps the GPU from waiting
2. Half frames are arriving earlier than others (but are tearing)

This simply does not apply to adaptive sync in monitors.

So let's recap...

1. Your monitor is not being limited, it's displaying full frames as fast as they come
2. Your system isn't forced to wait.

i.e. there is zero way to reduce perceivable input latency, because if your monitor can't display more frames and your GPU isn't forced to wait, the perceivable latency is as low as it's ever gonna get.


----------



## Tamuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> That makes zero sense since the monitor is already displaying the frames as they come. The whole reason for input lag was because with vsync, the GPU is waiting X milliseconds to sync frames with a non gsync monitor.
> 
> You won't see reduced input lag beyond 144hz on a gsync monitor, because
> 1. The monitor can't display beyond 144hz any faster
> 2. The GPU isn't forced to wait, it's already always working as fast as it can
> 
> The reason why you'd see decreased input lag with a non-gsync monitor @ 60hz for example, is because
> 1. Vsync is off, which keeps the GPU from waiting
> 2. Half frames are arriving earlier than others (but are tearing)
> 
> This simply does not apply to adaptive sync in monitors.
> 
> So let's recap...
> 
> 1. Your monitor is not being limited, it's displaying full frames as fast as they come
> 2. Your system isn't forced to wait.
> 
> i.e. there is zero way to reduce perceivable input latency, because if your monitor can't display more frames and your GPU isn't forced to wait, the perceivable latency is as low as it's ever gonna get.


You realize what I typed is a direct quote from nvidia, right?

Click the link and see for yourself. Basically the way it works now with their latest drivers is when you enable g-sync it is only effective up to your monitors max refresh rate. Meaning, it is disabled and your frame rate is free to roam above that and cause tearing like any other non-g-sync monitor. So if you don't want screen tearing beyond that max refresh rate you will also have to have v-sync enabled. Meaning, with it enabled, v-sync will only turn on(to cap the frames but also introduced input lag) if you go above that. Anything below the max refresh rate, v-sync is automatically disabled and g-sync kicks in and takes over again.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamuro*
> 
> You realize what I typed is a direct quote from nvidia, right?
> 
> Click the link and see for yourself. Basically the way it works now with their latest drivers is when you enable g-sync it is only effective up to your monitors max refresh rate. Meaning, it is disabled and your frame rate is free to roam above that and cause tearing like any other non-g-sync monitor. So if you don't want screen tearing beyond that max refresh rate you will also have to have v-sync enabled. Meaning, with it enabled, v-sync will only turn on(to cap the frames but also introduced input lag) if you go above that. Anything below the max refresh rate, v-sync is automatically disabled and g-sync kicks in and takes over again.


True and in that area the extra 21 Hz of the PG279Q and XB271HU adds value over the XB270HU (165 v 144).. But it only becomes a thing when you play games that your videocard can push more then 144 frames a second with, usually somewhat older games or when you lower settings.. I know even my heavily overclocked 980Ti usually only does somewhere in between 60-100 fps in the latest games with max settings, so the 144Hz max is plenty for me.. If it becomes a issue it will depend on the game what I'll do with v-sync.. If it's a competitive FPS I will leave v-sync off, if it's any other game like a RTS I will turn v-sync on.. Right now I simply have it off and let G-sync do it's thing..


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> No, you shouldn't have Vsync enabled at all at any time. Gsync will still be enabled, but you'll get the input lag of Vsync.
> 
> Best way to make sure Gsync is enabled and working at full potential is:
> 1. Make sure it's enabled in the monitor menu
> 2. Make sure it's enabled in the Nvidia control panel, globally.
> 3. Make sure Vsync isn't enabled in the Nvidia control panel
> 4. Make sure Vsync isn't enabled in the game
> 
> Another thing to look out for is global settings VS program settings in the Nvidia control panel. You could for example, have Vsync on globally without realizing it. You could also have Vsync enabled for one specific game. You don't want any of that.
> 
> When you first plugin a GSYNC monitor, it should be set on automatically. The real effort is making sure Vsync is entirely disabled, and making sure it doesn't come on accidentally.


+1 on this. Make sure Vsync off in nvidia control panel. Tested multiple times but having vsync ON causes lag.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> In Nvidia control panel there is an option for refresh rate that can be set for each game, or globally.
> 
> If you select highest available, that game will run at 144Hz. If you select application controlled then it will run at the refresh rate of the monitor (I set mine to 60), or what's in game (if the game has in game Hz control).
> 
> In 3rd person games I play with a controller I set it to application controlled and run them at 60Hz. In a fps such as, L4D2 I set it to Highest available and it runs at 144Hz.
> 
> This is important, make any adjustments to the control panel 3d settings at the game itself. Not globally. The only thing I change globally is texture quality, which I set to the max settings.
> 
> This is a post I wrote answering a question about Gsync messing up. When Gsync messes up you'll run at very low GPU usage and fps will suffer. You'll end up with freezing and stuttering. It's impossible to miss.
> 
> *Question*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else notice with driver 358.50, when starting up a game their GPU is running at low usage?
> 
> My MSI GTX 980Ti in say, Far Cry 3 or Batman: Arkham Origins will be running at 50-60% usage, achieving pretty poor FPS for the power of this card (which I bought to power my Asus ROG Swift PG278Q at a decent 1440p/4k DSR framerate)
> 
> However, my findings are that when you tab out the game or drop it to desktop & then go back into the game, usage goes to full and the game runs as it should do?
> 
> 
> 
> *My answer*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Disable and then enable Gsync. (I'm using windowed and fullscreen fine).
> 
> Don't adjust anything other then textures in the Global settings. Make any game adjustments to the individual game itself. This includes preferred refresh rate, leave it highest in global and adjust on each game if you want it app controlled.
> 
> I leave Vsync on at the global level. In batman if I switch it to off at the program settings tab it causes the issue you mentioned. I can't remember if I tested app controlled or not. Left at on it doesn't have the issue.
> 
> I'm using driver 358.59, but, it seems to be about the same for both versions of the driver. It is Gsync wonkyness.
> 
> *This really threw me for a loop at first, but, I've got it figured out now luckily. It's a pain but you should be able to get it working correctly without having to alt-tab out.
> 
> 
> 
> At least from what I've experienced there are settings that will throw Gsync off and cause some games to run like crap.


dude, ty for this. I've had same problem where fps is **** until i exited out and ran it again. I Uninstaller drivers, reinstalled and touched nothing. And now MGS phantom pain runs so smooth. (this runs better than when I had vsync off)


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> True and in that area the extra 21 Hz of the PG279Q and XB271HU adds value over the XB270HU (165 v 144).. But it only becomes a thing when you play games that your videocard can push more then 144 frames a second with, usually somewhat older games or when you lower settings.. I know even my heavily overclocked 980Ti usually only does somewhere in between 60-100 fps in the latest games with max settings, so the 144Hz max is plenty for me.. If it becomes a issue it will depend on the game what I'll do with v-sync.. If it's a competitive FPS I will leave v-sync off, if it's any other game like a RTS I will turn v-sync on.. Right now I simply have it off and let G-sync do it's thing..


And the price...
I am in Italy and for now Acer XB270HU is priced 670€(Amazon).
For new Asus and probably for new Acer I read 850-900€....IMO too expensive in relation to the benefits.


----------



## JoeGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*


I think taping a copy of the picture to the returned monitor worked.
It got filed under 'multiple problems', instead of for the scratch. So I was actually passed for a replacement.



It's way better. Only 1 dead pixel in the upper right corner hidden away and 1 dirty pixel stuck in the left edge.
It has the best I could have hoped for as far as light bleed goes, just a touch in the bottom right.
No scratches, hairs, marks, dirt blobs, stuck pixels or excessive bleed/glow.

I bought dull-matte Washi Masking Tape to cover the bezel and all reflection or shinning problems are gone.
I can't even find the 2 problem pixels unless I hunt them down, so have to call this a success.


----------



## HunterKen7

Setup my new monitor this morning. (First try from Amazon, build date of Sept 2015.) I just played the "tapping game" and was able to actually move a large spec of dust off screen! Hilarious! Will keep an eye out for anything else stuck in the screen. I think I saw a dead/dirty pixel in the very far corner.

Coming from 60Hz, using 120Hz+ on the desktop is AMAZING. Time to test some games!


----------



## DukeLukewarm

So this is an RMA, right?



It's fairly noticeable in dark scenes. One dead pixel, no other faults I've found. But this amount of BLB seems excessive.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> So this is an RMA, right?
> 
> 
> 
> It's fairly noticeable in dark scenes. One dead pixel, no other faults I've found. But this amount of BLB seems excessive.


Yeah I've never seen that much BLB in person. The IPS glow is normal in case you were wondering.


----------



## HunterCZ

Hello folks, Could somebody please help me?
I need EDID data for this monitor (XB270HU), so I can re-flash my monitor and hopefully revive it from death. (Sadly official drivers did not contain them)

I was fiddling with override drivers from 3D vision compatible Acer monitor, to get 3D vision capability (I was successful with them before, with my Benq projector). But sadly trying those modified drivers on XB270HU ends up in permanent "no signal". While 3D vision is currently working, monitor "died". And because I had no clue, that this could be so severe, I did not do any backup....

If somebody will be so kind to help me... you can use this program http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU to download EDID from your monitor directly to .inf file. After unpacking archive, start CRU and first select proper active monitor in top left corner. Then pres Export button to export .inf file.
Hopefully this will be enough to fix my monitor....

Many Thanks


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> So this is an RMA, right?
> 
> 
> 
> It's fairly noticeable in dark scenes. One dead pixel, no other faults I've found. But this amount of BLB seems excessive.


This how it looks like in person? If it even looks close to that in real life then return that immediately, pretty unacceptable.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Setup my new monitor this morning. (First try from Amazon, build date of Sept 2015.) I just played the "tapping game" and was able to actually move a large spec of dust off screen! Hilarious! Will keep an eye out for anything else stuck in the screen. I think I saw a dead/dirty pixel in the very far corner.
> 
> Coming from 60Hz, using 120Hz+ on the desktop is AMAZING. Time to test some games!


The tapping method works great for dust under the screen. I've done it twice on 2 different XB270HU's with success. Sad that such an expensive monitor would need such a method to remove specs of dust but it's much better than having dead pixels.


----------



## HunterKen7

I don't know guys. The monitor is stunning, but I don't think I can get by this lower right corner IPS glow! I can easily notice it in darker scenes in games and sometimes distracts me if I glance that way. It just feels like a trait that a 750 dollar monitor just should not have. Blacks are literally brown color in that whole corner. This monitor would be absolutely perfect if it weren't for that. (Oh and that insanely bright LED light, too!)


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterCZ*
> 
> Hello folks, Could somebody please help me?
> I need EDID data for this monitor (XB270HU), so I can re-flash my monitor and hopefully revive it from death. (Sadly official drivers did not contain them)
> 
> I was fiddling with override drivers from 3D vision compatible Acer monitor, to get 3D vision capability (I was successful with them before, with my Benq projector). But sadly trying those modified drivers on XB270HU ends up in permanent "no signal". While 3D vision is currently working, monitor "died". And because I had no clue, that this could be so severe, I did not do any backup....
> 
> If somebody will be so kind to help me... you can use this program http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU to download EDID from your monitor directly to .inf file. After unpacking archive, start CRU and first select proper active monitor in top left corner. Then pres Export button to export .inf file.
> Hopefully this will be enough to fix my monitor....
> 
> Many Thanks


CRU can not modify the hardware EDID of the monitor. Only the paid version of powerstrip and some ISP flash utilities and Linux can modify the hardware EDID. No damage was done. Also displayport's EDID is in the firmware itself and isn't flashable in this way, while DVI, HDMI and VGA (dsub) can be flashed directly.

CRU does not deal with flashing hardware EDID's.
They deal with EDID overrides which are custom resolutions that appear in windows as new display scaled resolutions.
An actual EDID file is 128 or 256 bytes in size. CRU overrides the hardware EDID in the monitor without touching it physically.

Only powerstrip and Linux, and some ISP based flashers can actually modify the EDID directly.
If the EDID on the monitor is actually damaged, CRU can't fix it. Only flashing through Linux can fix that.

Also CRU can not create display scaled resolutions on Gsync monitors. While it can create the resolution as see through windows, everything will be GPU scaled from the native resolution.

To reset windows to a default state, use the RESET-ALL.exe file in CRU and then restart the video driver.

The reason you are getting no signal is because you attempted to use EDID overrides from a monitor with a hardware scaler to a monitor without a hardware scaler (Gsync). Just run reset-all.exe.

You can also just download Wagnard's Display Driver Uninstaller and run that in *safe mode* and then reinstall the video drivers back in windows. DDU also wipes out any EDID overrides you made.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> So this is an RMA, right?
> 
> 
> 
> It's fairly noticeable in dark scenes. One dead pixel, no other faults I've found. But this amount of BLB seems excessive.


Very bad indeed. Hope I will have better luck once my arrive on Friday :-/ But I'm loosing hope...


----------



## barsh90

To any one who RMA'd their monitor to acer, did you ship it out in the original box?
My concern is that if they replace or fix it they will ship it out in a plain box and I will loose my original box.

Also any chance of getting g the newer updated model assuming acer discontinues the old version? One can hope...


----------



## DukeLukewarm

Tried another unit, and this one looks even worse...


I really don't think I have the patience for this. A real shame, because I'm really loving the combinaton of 144Hz and IPS. But I can't put up with this.

Is the PG279Q any more reliable? I wouldn't mind paying a bit extra for a "premium" monitor that doesn't have the build quality or quality control of some mid-2000s chinese knockoff.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> Tried another unit, and this one looks even worse...
> 
> 
> I really don't think I have the patience for this. A real shame, because I'm really loving the combinaton of 144Hz and IPS. But I can't put up with this.
> 
> Is the PG279Q any more reliable? I wouldn't mind paying a bit extra for a "premium" monitor that doesn't have the build quality or quality control of some mid-2000s chinese knockoff.


It is absolutely NOT more reliable, it is just as bad. I would recommend what a few others are doing and simply wait for the XB271HU (NOT the current XB270HU) as a last chance for 144Hz IPS. There are a lot of people who went from the Acer to the Asus just find out its just as crappy so now they are waiting for the newer Acer. If that does not work out as well then I guess it's time to go for a different company altogether.


----------



## TheZoof

Hello all. Long time lurker(10+ years?), first time poster!

I recently purchased one of these monitors and it has been a roller coaster to say the least.

The good news is that I seem to have everything figured out except for the expected IPS glow(it isn't noticeable during games but very noticeable with black wall paper. I haven't decided if I will 'live with it'.

The major issue I am having though is getting the hz set to 144.

I was reading about 50 pages back that someone said that Windows forced 120hz and then in games gsync using 144hz. That doesn't seem to be the case for me. It is definitely capping out at 120hz with gsync on.

I am using the cable that came with the monitor and my GTX 670 OC card. I am using the latest drivers on Nvidia site (358.87)

The only other unique thing is I have two other monitors that are both 60hz, so not sure if that is an issue. I will say that I did restart the system once and I did see the 144hz option within Nvidia Control panel, however not sure what I did different or what is wrong.

The other weird thing is that if I force windows to 144hz(it does have it listed) then it makes me use 256 color mode, which is obviously useless.

Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## whipple16

Sorry in advance cause I have no constructive input but I just ordered my xb270 after reading about 100 pages of reviews. I had a swift ordered on Amazon but canceled it. By the end of the week I'll have some input when I get my new set up running. 6700k, 980ti on water.
Now just hoping I don't end up with a screen with crazy amounts of that ips glow....


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheZoof*
> 
> Hello all. Long time lurker(10+ years?), first time poster!
> 
> I recently purchased one of these monitors and it has been a roller coaster to say the least.
> 
> The good news is that I seem to have everything figured out except for the expected IPS glow(it isn't noticeable during games but very noticeable with black wall paper. I haven't decided if I will 'live with it'.
> 
> The major issue I am having though is getting the hz set to 144.
> 
> I was reading about 50 pages back that someone said that Windows forced 120hz and then in games gsync using 144hz. That doesn't seem to be the case for me. It is definitely capping out at 120hz with gsync on.
> 
> I am using the cable that came with the monitor and my GTX 670 OC card. I am using the latest drivers on Nvidia site (358.87)
> 
> The only other unique thing is I have two other monitors that are both 60hz, so not sure if that is an issue. I will say that I did restart the system once and I did see the 144hz option within Nvidia Control panel, however not sure what I did different or what is wrong.
> 
> The other weird thing is that if I force windows to 144hz(it does have it listed) then it makes me use 256 color mode, which is obviously useless.
> 
> Any ideas? Thank you.


your card couldn't even pull enough frames for 120htz on this monitor when gaming.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> your card couldn't even pull enough frames for 120htz on this monitor when gaming.


I believe that is the answer to his question. The 670s pixel clock isn't fast enough to produce 144 Hz at 1440p, even on the desktop. I remember the Overlord Tempest folks had to mess with the pixel clocks of the 680s to get them to display 120Hz if I remember correctly...

On another note still thoroughly enjoying my XB270HU, easily one of the best investments I made into my rig this year. I haven't been gaming that much, but when I do it's very enjoyable.

One little annoyance is the reorganization of desktop icons every now and then with Windows 10. I am not sure if this is related to Gsync or not. It (the reorganization) seems to occur at the exact same time as the "Gsync monitor connected" taskbar icon appears, so it might be connected. Anyone else experience this yet?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I believe that is the answer to his question. The 670s pixel clock isn't fast enough to produce 144 Hz at 1440p, even on the desktop. I remember the Overlord Tempest folks had to mess with the pixel clocks of the 680s to get them to display 120Hz if I remember correctly...
> 
> On another note still thoroughly enjoying my XB270HU, easily one of the best investments I made into my rig this year. I haven't been gaming that much, but when I do it's very enjoyable.
> 
> One little annoyance is the reorganization of desktop icons every now and then with Windows 10. I am not sure if this is related to Gsync or not. It (the reorganization) seems to occur at the exact same time as the "Gsync monitor connected" taskbar icon appears, so it might be connected. Anyone else experience this yet?


Do you have any backlight bleed on yours ???

Mine looks like this and I'm not impressed at all:


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Do you have any backlight bleed on yours ???
> 
> Mine looks like this and I'm not impressed at all:


BLB was limited to two corners but it has since disappeared almost entirely. Give it a few weeks and it should lessen, although glow is another story.

Glow is pretty much always going to be there with these panels, but there are varying degrees (or angles/distances that it can be seen). I had a Benq BL2710PT (which uses a almost identical 60 Hz AHVA panel by AOU Optronics) and I got a chance to directly compare both monitors before I sold the former. My Acer had significantly less glow then the Benq, so I know that the glow is not constant from panel to panel.

I have had mine since the beginning of May and it has been excellent overall. Id wait on the BLB if thats the only issue you have, it could very well just disappear. If there are other issues wait for the next generation on this monitor to release or keep exchanging it until you get a keeper.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Do you have any backlight bleed on yours ???
> 
> Mine looks like this and I'm not impressed at all:


mine went away after 2 weeks


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> mine went away after 2 weeks


Hmm, then maybe there is something about it. So you have had visible bleed and then after two weeks it was not there ?? How often did you have turned on ? And where did you have bleed ? Some people reported also glow was reduced a bit.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hmm, then maybe there is something about it. So you have had visible bleed and then after two weeks it was not there ?? How often did you have turned on ? And where did you have bleed ? Some people reported also glow was reduced a bit.


I do alot of photoshop. i have no complaints about this monitor now. at first i had brown glow in all corners that slowly went away. i used it maybe 6 hours a day daily? maybe more.

IPS glow is allways going to be there but its not that bad at all.

Gaming on this thing is a beast with g sync deffinetly best monitor ive ever owned (also had 120htz tn panels in the past)

havent had a screen tear once.

if i take a picture of the screen you can still see some BLB but to the eye you cant see it at all (if you take a photo of most ips screens you will see the glow bleed)

give it two weeks and see how yours goes


----------



## mattg

when i first got it


and two weeks in



cant see any of those yellow bits to your eye but


----------



## TheZoof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> your card couldn't even pull enough frames for 120htz on this monitor when gaming.


FYI - It certainly can. I hit 120fps cap for Counter Strike, Dota 2, LoL, Bioshock, Portal 2, and Rocket League to name a few...

Now the comment about pixel clock being unable to handle the hz seems to make more sense. That being said I just tested and it seems if I ONLY use the Asus monitor I can hit 144hz. It only works if I shut down computer, have monitor starting, and then start it up. The issue only occurs if I have all 3 monitors hooked up at the same time or if I connect a monitor after it is working fine.

I also should add that I am seeing the bug that if my asus monitor is off when I startup my computer(or if I shut down my asus and start it up again while PC is running) that I only get a max 24fps for any windowed game. Very strange.

Definitely seems to be quite a few defects with the drivers/monitor.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheZoof*
> 
> FYI - It certainly can. I hit 120fps cap for Counter Strike, Dota 2, LoL, Bioshock, Portal 2, and Rocket League to name a few...
> 
> Now the comment about pixel clock being unable to handle the hz seems to make more sense. That being said I just tested and it seems if I ONLY use the Asus monitor I can hit 144hz. It only works if I shut down computer, have monitor starting, and then start it up. The issue only occurs if I have all 3 monitors hooked up at the same time or if I connect a monitor after it is working fine.
> 
> I also should add that I am seeing the bug that if my asus monitor is off when I startup my computer(or if I shut down my asus and start it up again while PC is running) that I only get a max 24fps for any windowed game. Very strange.
> 
> Definitely seems to be quite a few defects with the drivers/monitor.


your problems are due to the resolution changes. are your other monitors even 1440P?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> I do alot of photoshop. i have no complaints about this monitor now. at first i had brown glow in all corners that slowly went away. i used it maybe 6 hours a day daily? maybe more.
> 
> IPS glow is allways going to be there but its not that bad at all.
> 
> Gaming on this thing is a beast with g sync deffinetly best monitor ive ever owned (also had 120htz tn panels in the past)
> 
> havent had a screen tear once.
> 
> if i take a picture of the screen you can still see some BLB but to the eye you cant see it at all (if you take a photo of most ips screens you will see the glow bleed)
> 
> give it two weeks and see how yours goes


That's nice, seems that brownish tint disappeared. Interesting. I will give him some burn - in, problem is I don't have 2 weeks so maybe I let him overnight on... Let's see if I can get rid of that brownish tint. I have very minimal BLB so this does not bother me so much. Gaming is great, that's for sure but I need also for work.


----------



## mattg

The brown is the BLB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's nice, seems that brownish tint disappeared. Interesting. I will give him some burn - in, problem is I don't have 2 weeks so maybe I let him overnight on... Let's see if I can get rid of that brownish tint. I have very minimal BLB so this does not bother me so much. Gaming is great, that's for sure but I need also for work.


The brown is BLB thats what causes the colour tinge.
run a full screen movie on loop for 24 hours see how you go. mines all good but best monitor ive ever owned. coming from ultra sharp dells and mac retina displays . this is by far not the sharpest display but i think it is a perfect medium ground. excellent for gaming but can still do photoshop/video editing work on it.


----------



## TheZoof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> your problems are due to the resolution changes. are your other monitors even 1440P?


They aren't 1440p. This isn't the problem though because my main monitor before was 1920x1200 and never had either of these issues.

I would say this is nvidia driver issues of some kind. I will log formal defects now that I know how to reproduce the issues.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheZoof*
> 
> They aren't 1440p. This isn't the problem though because my main monitor before was 1920x1200 and never had either of these issues.
> 
> I would say this is nvidia driver issues of some kind. I will log formal defects now that I know how to reproduce the issues.


mixing 1920x1200 and 2500x1440 are very different things...

the 1920 both have the same width so your icons wont adjust when a screens turned off and on very different scenario when you go from 1440P and convert the primary to 1080P


----------



## mattg

usually if you want it to work correctly all screens need to be similar resolution or you will need to turn the 1080P monitors off when you want to display in 144htz


----------



## TheZoof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> mixing 1920x1200 and 2500x1440 are very different things...
> 
> the 1920 both have the same width so your icons wont adjust when a screens turned off and on very different scenario when you go from 1440P and convert the primary to 1080P


I tested your theory. I set the Asus to 1920x1080p resolution.

Both issues still occur. I also don't have option for 144hz at 1920x1080 resolution within the configuration options. The same 256 color issue occurs if I force it.

Good theories but that is not the issue. Note - I am not using surround setup here, each monitor is being driven independently.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheZoof*
> 
> I tested your theory. I set the Asus to 1920x1080p resolution.
> 
> Both issues still occur. I also don't have option for 144hz at 1920x1080 resolution within the configuration options. The same 256 color issue occurs if I force it.
> 
> Good theories but that is not the issue. Note - I am not using surround setup here, each monitor is being driven independently.


Setting the resolution of screen to not its native resolution wont do you much help . are all your screens 144htz? windows wont let you run 144htz unless all screens support it also


----------



## TheZoof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Setting the resolution of screen to not its native resolution wont do you much help . are all your screens 144htz? windows wont let you run 144htz unless all screens support it also


Do you have a document link that proves that? Why can I select 120hz when my other monitors don't support 120hz either.

Thanks.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheZoof*
> 
> Do you have a document link that proves that? Why can I select 120hz when my other monitors don't support 120hz either.
> 
> Thanks.


no document just from experience.


----------



## Whitespider999

I have an usual question. when you look around, is the light that comes out of this monitor blueish? For example, I have a catleap 2b that I find to be extremely dim. Yet it's 400NIT. My brain, and eyes, dim the blue light coming out of the monitor. So Whatever image is there is dimmed. I have a CCFL u2711, that I can leave on 50% brightness, and wear protective glasses, and stil see everything clearly because the light coming out is warm or reddish.

For example, set your monitor up in a dark room and set the brightness high, look at the walls and surrounding area. If the tinge is blue. Can you set it to warm toned and enable any blue light filters. Then look and see if the surrounding enviroment has a blue tint still. The catleap 2b has ZERO settings you can change, and even when I install flux for it and the thing looks like sandpaper it's so yellow/red - the walls and surrounding area are STILL blue. In other words, red is not countering blue. The blue light is not being stopped.

This is important to me, beacause I also want a great gsync monitor. I just need something that I can have warm light with.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitespider999*
> 
> I have an usual question. when you look around, is the light that comes out of this monitor blueish? For example, I have a catleap 2b that I find to be extremely dim. Yet it's 400NIT. My brain, and eyes, dim the blue light coming out of the monitor. So Whatever image is there is dimmed. I have a CCFL u2711, that I can leave on 50% brightness, and wear protective glasses, and stil see everything clearly because the light coming out is warm or reddish.
> 
> For example, set your monitor up in a dark room and set the brightness high, look at the walls and surrounding area. If the tinge is blue. Can you set it to warm toned and enable any blue light filters. Then look and see if the surrounding enviroment has a blue tint still. The catleap 2b has ZERO settings you can change, and even when I install flux for it and the thing looks like sandpaper it's so yellow/red - the walls and surrounding area are STILL blue. In other words, red is not countering blue. The blue light is not being stopped.
> 
> This is important to me, beacause I also want a great gsync monitor. I just need something that I can have warm light with.


your best bet is getting a spyder calibrator to do it properly you cant just tune by your eyes unless your jesus.


----------



## Whitespider999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> your best bet is getting a spyder calibrator to do it properly you cant just tune by your eyes unless your jesus.


Well color accuracy and all of that used to matter to me, however in this case :I just want something with a warm light. And it's not like I can test the monitor before purchase. They don't allow that.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitespider999*
> 
> Well color accuracy and all of that used to matter to me, however in this case :I just want something with a warm light. And it's not like I can test the monitor before purchase. They don't allow that.


mines def not a blue cast is yours?


----------



## Whitespider999

I don't have this monitor yet. So I don't know. My catleap 2b was very blue light based. I'm hoping this monitor is nothing like that. Because you can't return something based on "neurological reasons".


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitespider999*
> 
> I don't have this monitor yet. So I don't know. My catleap 2b was very blue light based. I'm hoping this monitor is nothing like that. Because you can't return something based on "neurological reasons".


feels warm to me but can easily adjust


----------



## Whitespider999

Good. The whole blue light spectrum does some messed up stuff for me. Does the monitor have blue light filter settings?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitespider999*
> 
> Good. The whole blue light spectrum does some messed up stuff for me. Does the monitor have blue light filter settings?


are you sure you have just never calibrated your monitors correctly?


----------



## Whitespider999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> are you sure you have just never calibrated your monitors correctly?


Yeah, it's entirely a backlight blue/red colour thing. And nothing to do with calibration. Calibration refers to the accuracy of the monitor colour and light output, for me the issue is not accuracy, but rather an neurological sensitivity to raw blue light. For example, on a calibrated display the backlight might still present a more blueish tone in order to reach the rgb target. Personally I would lose accuracy and calibration so that i can actually "see" the monitor. Because the blue emission results in my actual eyesight dimming itself to the point of me not being able to see anything. Like wearing sunglasses. Only I'm not.

So if i lose accuracy that's fine, so long as my brain is comfortable. That's why me asking that was so important. If you can get the monitor to natively output a warm tone, and have the walls reflect that, even if it means choosing a warm preset or a blue light filter - that would be helpful. However if the primary color output is still blue light based, even when its outputting something that should be warm. That's what i'm trying to avoid. And what my catleap, and cheap laptop produced. A white light, or preferably a warm light, when using the monitor - is what i'm looking for. Colours falling into the 100% rgb range, matters not, im too far gone to care about that.


----------



## Pereb

Sounds like you don't like WLED backlight, unfortunately there aren't gaming monitors with GB-LED backlight. You'll either need to wait a long time or try to get used to WLED. Blue light filter should help to an extent.


----------



## Whitespider999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Sounds like you don't like WLED backlight, unfortunately there aren't gaming monitors with GB-LED backlight. You'll either need to wait a long time or try to get used to WLED. Blue light filter should help to an extent.


Thanks. I guess I can always test it out and return it because it had dead pixels/bad backlight bleed, etc. That's one of the good things about having such a high chance at faults, i can return it for that reason rather than "I have weird visual snow symptoms"

Which like 1 in 100,000,000 people will even understand anyway.


----------



## Whitespider999

Does the acer have a monitor side blue light filter?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitespider999*
> 
> Thanks. I guess I can always test it out and return it because it had dead pixels/bad backlight bleed, etc. That's one of the good things about having such a high chance at faults, i can return it for that reason rather than "I have weird visual snow symptoms"
> 
> Which like 1 in 100,000,000 people will even understand anyway.


You can return within 14 day without giving a single reason, can't you ? Thanks god we have this law, otherwise buying a monitor would be really a nightmare. I'm going to return PG279Q because of horrible yellow ting in top half of the screen and tomorrow going to pick up a replacement. Hopefully this issue will not be present there.


----------



## tigertank79

This is mine, from Amazon Italy.
It's dated July 2015 and no bad pixels. BLB isn't excessive and I hope it will disappear after some time....and a little glow is not a problem because I see it only with unused visual's angles.
The panel is not perfectly centered in the frame but since it isn't defective,
I haven't asked for replacement. Gaming is very good with g-sync but there is a bug with 144Hz...LINK
I dont use original base but an Arctic Z1.


----------



## mattg

mmm that makes me think i might need to vesa mount mine looks better then the stand!


----------



## HunterCZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> CRU can not modify the hardware EDID of the monitor. Only the paid version of powerstrip and some ISP flash utilities and Linux can modify the hardware EDID. No damage was done. Also displayport's EDID is in the firmware itself and isn't flashable in this way, while DVI, HDMI and VGA (dsub) can be flashed directly.
> 
> CRU does not deal with flashing hardware EDID's.
> They deal with EDID overrides which are custom resolutions that appear in windows as new display scaled resolutions.
> An actual EDID file is 128 or 256 bytes in size. CRU overrides the hardware EDID in the monitor without touching it physically.
> 
> Only powerstrip and Linux, and some ISP based flashers can actually modify the EDID directly.
> If the EDID on the monitor is actually damaged, CRU can't fix it. Only flashing through Linux can fix that.
> 
> Also CRU can not create display scaled resolutions on Gsync monitors. While it can create the resolution as see through windows, everything will be GPU scaled from the native resolution.
> 
> To reset windows to a default state, use the RESET-ALL.exe file in CRU and then restart the video driver.
> 
> The reason you are getting no signal is because you attempted to use EDID overrides from a monitor with a hardware scaler to a monitor without a hardware scaler (Gsync). Just run reset-all.exe.
> 
> You can also just download Wagnard's Display Driver Uninstaller and run that in *safe mode* and then reinstall the video drivers back in windows. DDU also wipes out any EDID overrides you made.


Thank you very much for your answer. I did not realize that displayport EDID cannot be flashed.

I was able to recover monitor to original state. My main problem was multi-monitor setup, which, after I use override with wrong timings, hamper with some nvidia wrapper, preventing me from working on windows (windows stopped responding), forced me to use remote desktop to reset-all

I also played with driver editing. I found out, that working timings for this monitor in CRU is Automatic-LCD-Reduced. So I tried few drivers from internet, modify their refresh rates and got mixed results&#8230;.

When I use Acer HR274H 3D Monitor EDID Override, monitor was detected as common CRT monitor, and I was able to made 3D vision work to some degree - 3D was displayed, but goggles had swapped eyes and I could see goggles shutter working. I suppose, that refresh rates of goggles was much lower, than screen set to 120 Hz (still 3D effect could be seen, but it was not very pleasant for the eyes). When I tried other drivers (different Acer, LG, and Samsung Overrides) I always end up with Passive LCD Screen (even if original screen is marked as active) = not usable

Due to lack of free time (and also knowledge), I gave up experimenting, hoping that somebody, someday figure this out....


----------



## mackanz

Just got one and i like it. Apart from one thing. Picture isn't stretched/centered properly. THere is 2 mm on the right side and same amount on the top. And i can't find anything about stretching/moving the picture in the OSD. I'm afraid i have no idea what to search for so apologies if this have already been posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## Sdotlow

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I just received my monitor last night. Everything seems to be fine on the screen - no dead pixels I can see yet. Light bleed is very minimal, very livable.

There's a major issue I can't seem to find much information on. I'm getting flickering. Pretty badly. I started really noticing it when I was scrolling through a forum and the text would glow when I would scroll on the scroll wheel. Then I started noticing glowing to edges and certain parts of some of the various pictures on websites when scrolling. Today, I noticed it in a couple games while doing some testing, the screen would flicker. I noticed the flickering in SWTOR, only when running. I then noticed it randomly in HotS, and the fog would stutter in it's exposure. Everything would flash a much whiter version of what was on the screen. Sometimes once, sometimes multiple times quickly.

I've read it could be a bad/poor cable they sent with the monitor, so I've ordered a replacement that should be here Saturday.

The other thing I read was that it could be a firmware problem, and I can't seem to find any solution for this. The "live chat" on Acer' site cancels every time I get to my position in queue, so I'll contact them tomorrow when I have a bit more time to deal with a tech support phone call.

I've dug through this thread and don't really see anything that would point me in a direction. Thoughts/suggestions?

My system:

Intel 920 Bloomfield
EVGA X58 motherboard
12GB RAM
EVGA GTX 970 FTW+
Samsung Extreme SSD (and another SSD, and a raptor, etc.)

I also have an additional 1080P monitor connected via HDMI, but I noticed the above issues prior to connecting it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> This is mine, from Amazon Italy.
> It's dated July 2015 and no bad pixels. BLB isn't excessive and I hope it will disappear after some time....and a little glow is not a problem because I see it only with unused visual's angles.
> The panel is not perfectly centered in the frame but since it isn't defective,
> I haven't asked for replacement. Gaming is very good with g-sync but there is a bug with 144Hz...LINK
> I dont use original base but an Arctic Z1.


Switch to 120Hz and you will be fine until they fix down clocking at higher refresh rates. If ever... Btw, from your head on position... Can you see any glow ? On mine I can't see it on left side but is pretty visible at right. Mosty bottom right corner has bigger orange glow and top right also a bit. If you can see any glow is it silverfish or yellow? For dead pixels, did you try to put black background and search for them from a close distance? Because I've counted at least 15 pixels shining green. These are stuck + I've found more than 2 dead pixels on white background. It is really hard to spot from normal distance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I just received my monitor last night. Everything seems to be fine on the screen - no dead pixels I can see yet. Light bleed is very minimal, very livable.
> 
> There's a major issue I can't seem to find much information on. I'm getting flickering. Pretty badly. I started really noticing it when I was scrolling through a forum and the text would glow when I would scroll on the scroll wheel. Then I started noticing glowing to edges and certain parts of some of the various pictures on websites when scrolling. Today, I noticed it in a couple games while doing some testing, the screen would flicker. I noticed the flickering in SWTOR, only when running. I then noticed it randomly in HotS, and the fog would stutter in it's exposure. Everything would flash a much whiter version of what was on the screen. Sometimes once, sometimes multiple times quickly.
> 
> I've read it could be a bad/poor cable they sent with the monitor, so I've ordered a replacement that should be here Saturday.
> 
> The other thing I read was that it could be a firmware problem, and I can't seem to find any solution for this. The "live chat" on Acer' site cancels every time I get to my position in queue, so I'll contact them tomorrow when I have a bit more time to deal with a tech support phone call.
> 
> I've dug through this thread and don't really see anything that would point me in a direction. Thoughts/suggestions?
> 
> My system:
> 
> Intel 920 Bloomfield
> EVGA X58 motherboard
> 12GB RAM
> EVGA GTX 970 FTW+
> Samsung Extreme SSD (and another SSD, and a raptor, etc.)
> 
> I also have an additional 1080P monitor connected via HDMI, but I noticed the above issues prior to connecting it.


Try to lower you refresh rate to 60Hz and check if it helps. If not, try to switch to HDMI. If it stops then there will be problem with DP cable....

I have same question for you as for tigertank79. Could you please check and let me know ?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I just received my monitor last night. Everything seems to be fine on the screen - no dead pixels I can see yet. Light bleed is very minimal, very livable.
> 
> There's a major issue I can't seem to find much information on. I'm getting flickering. Pretty badly. I started really noticing it when I was scrolling through a forum and the text would glow when I would scroll on the scroll wheel. Then I started noticing glowing to edges and certain parts of some of the various pictures on websites when scrolling. Today, I noticed it in a couple games while doing some testing, the screen would flicker. I noticed the flickering in SWTOR, only when running. I then noticed it randomly in HotS, and the fog would stutter in it's exposure. Everything would flash a much whiter version of what was on the screen. Sometimes once, sometimes multiple times quickly.
> 
> I've read it could be a bad/poor cable they sent with the monitor, so I've ordered a replacement that should be here Saturday.
> 
> The other thing I read was that it could be a firmware problem, and I can't seem to find any solution for this. The "live chat" on Acer' site cancels every time I get to my position in queue, so I'll contact them tomorrow when I have a bit more time to deal with a tech support phone call.
> 
> I've dug through this thread and don't really see anything that would point me in a direction. Thoughts/suggestions?
> 
> My system:
> 
> Intel 920 Bloomfield
> EVGA X58 motherboard
> 12GB RAM
> EVGA GTX 970 FTW+
> Samsung Extreme SSD (and another SSD, and a raptor, etc.)
> 
> I also have an additional 1080P monitor connected via HDMI, but I noticed the above issues prior to connecting it.


Check your OD setting, it's most likely set to Extreme which produces inverse ghosting. Normal is the best setting.


----------



## Sdotlow

@Pereb - Dropping down OD seems to have fixed the text. Odd it was the suggested setting on the suggested calibrations I saw.

@Misiak - I dropped down to 120hz just for peace of mind until I see a new driver come out. In regards to bleed, my monitor has slight bleed on the lower left that I can only see with a lot of black.

Coming from a 6-7 year old Samsung TN 23", I can live with a little bleed. The flickering and text glow was horrid though. I'll see if I can replicate the flickering in games over the next day or so.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> @Pereb - Dropping down OD seems to have fixed the text. Odd it was the suggested setting on the suggested calibrations I saw.
> 
> @Misiak - I dropped down to 120hz just for peace of mind until I see a new driver come out. In regards to bleed, my monitor has slight bleed on the lower left that I can only see with a lot of black.
> 
> Coming from a 6-7 year old Samsung TN 23", I can live with a little bleed. The flickering and text glow was horrid though. I'll see if I can replicate the flickering in games over the next day or so.


What about glow in dark scenes ? Is it visible like orange or silverfish glow? I have orange at right and is pretty distracting. I could live with a bit silverfish glow but this....


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> @Pereb - Dropping down OD seems to have fixed the text. Odd it was the suggested setting on the suggested calibrations I saw.
> 
> @Misiak - I dropped down to 120hz just for peace of mind until I see a new driver come out. In regards to bleed, my monitor has slight bleed on the lower left that I can only see with a lot of black.
> 
> Coming from a 6-7 year old Samsung TN 23", I can live with a little bleed. The flickering and text glow was horrid though. I'll see if I can replicate the flickering in games over the next day or so.


As for the flicker, it's a side effect of ULMB, do you happen to have that enabled? Some people are more sensitive to it than others.


----------



## deizel5

Is the default gamma 2.2 always supposed to be correct? It just seems like there is a light whitish haze with that setting in certain games that completely goes away with gamma 2.5. But when I use gamma 2.5 and try Windows 7 Calibration, the test patterns are less accurate than when gamma is @ 2.2 and the slider is in the middle (default windows gamma setting).


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Switch to 120Hz and you will be fine until they fix down clocking at higher refresh rates. If ever... Btw, from your head on position... Can you see any glow ? On mine I can't see it on left side but is pretty visible at right. Mosty bottom right corner has bigger orange glow and top right also a bit. If you can see any glow is it silverfish or yellow? For dead pixels, did you try to put black background and search for them from a close distance? Because I've counted at least 15 pixels shining green. These are stuck + I've found more than 2 dead pixels on white background. It is really hard to spot from normal distance.
> Try to lower you refresh rate to 60Hz and check if it helps. If not, try to switch to HDMI. If it stops then there will be problem with DP cable....


-Exactly, for now switching desktop mode to 120Hz is a workaround. Waiting a fix from nvidia.

-No, I don't see any glow from a frontal visual, only from unused angles. What you're talking about is bleeding, a common problem of ips panels...and I have it in the bottom right corner. But I see it only with total black screen, not in gaming or with other colors. I use brightness set to 50.

-My pixels are ok, I checked with more colors (above all black, white, grey, red, blue and green) and fortunately no problems for me.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> -Exactly, for now switching desktop mode to 120Hz is a workaround. Waiting a fix from nvidia.
> 
> -No, I don't see any glow from a frontal visual, only from unused angles. What you're talking about is bleeding, a common problem of ips panels...and I have it in the bottom right corner. But I see it only with total black screen, not in gaming or with other colors. I use brightness set to 50.
> 
> -My pixels are ok, I checked with more colors (above all black, white, grey, red, blue and green) and fortunately no problems for me.


Nono bleeding and glow are different things. Glow is silverfish and changing from angles but bleed will not disappear. It's a kind of light spot on a screen. If you would have orange corners I would say this is some mixture of bleed and glow together. So my question is if you switch the lights off and put black background, can you see only silverfish glow at your corners or also yellowish ? Also if you put pure white background can you see temperature shift in the top half of the screen ? It looks like yellowish gradient which disappears slowly as you look more down? And those pixels, did you check carefully from close distance ? like 5 - 10cm ??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> @Pereb - Dropping down OD seems to have fixed the text. Odd it was the suggested setting on the suggested calibrations I saw.
> 
> @Misiak - I dropped down to 120hz just for peace of mind until I see a new driver come out. In regards to bleed, my monitor has slight bleed on the lower left that I can only see with a lot of black.
> 
> Coming from a 6-7 year old Samsung TN 23", I can live with a little bleed. The flickering and text glow was horrid though. I'll see if I can replicate the flickering in games over the next day or so.


I have same question for you, can you check pls? Btw, I don't have any bleed in left corner. On my panel this corner is perfect, as well as top left. But I can't say the same about right side, bottom right is the worst, 10cm yellowish glow a and top also a little bit of orange glow. It's your glow orange or silver?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Nono bleeding and glow are different things. Glow is silverfish and changing from angles but bleed will not disappear. It's a kind of light spot on a screen. If you would have orange corners I would say this is some mixture of bleed and glow together. So my question is if you switch the lights off and put black background, can you see only silverfish glow at your corners or also yellowish ? Also if you put pure white background can you see temperature shift in the top half of the screen ? It looks like yellowish gradient which disappears slowly as you look more down? And those pixels, did you check carefully from close distance ? like 5 - 10cm ??


Lol...are you just a little paranoid?








This is mine...and is good enough for me.....NO defective pixels(from 5-10cm also), only some bleeding...and this picture have high ISO(blue led is very bright)


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Lol...are you just a little paranoid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine...and is good enough for me.....NO defective pixels(from 5-10cm also), only some bleeding...and this picture have high ISO(blue led is very bright)


No, I'm not paranoid but I would like to have the best comparison to mine I've returned. I'm asking because I found green stuck pixels from a close distance. Great you did not find any. So bleeding you have similar to mine, I was completely fine with that but I had some orange glow but acceptable. Therefore I'm asking if you can see any glow especially in right bottom corner and what color is it. It's silver or orange? I've found orange much more annoying than silver.

Btw, that blue diode is really a pain...


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No, I'm not paranoid but I would like to have the best comparison to mine I've returned. I'm asking because I found green stuck pixels from a close distance. Great you did not find any. So bleeding you have similar to mine, I was completely fine with that but I had some orange glow but acceptable. Therefore I'm asking if you can see any glow especially in right bottom corner and what color is it. It's silver or orange? I've found orange much more annoying than silver.
> 
> Btw, that blue diode is really a pain...


It's mostly silver, just with a slight orange cast.
Fortunately blue diode is so bright only in the picture, for high iso









It seems that bleeding drops a bit with time.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> It's mostly silver, just with a slight orange cast.
> Fortunately blue diode is so bright only in the picture, for high iso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that bleeding drops a bit with time.


From some positions the diode is fine but from others it burns my eyes... Really crazy idea to put such bright diode... Look at Swift... This is exactly how it should look like...

So seems you have a really good one. I have pretty big orange right bottom . Left side is perfect though! But I have at least 15 stuck pixels, which is pretty much in my opinion. I think I will ask for replacement or try another luck with PG279.

Yes, some reports says it is possible that bleed reduces after burn-in a bit.


----------



## tigertank79

A possible and simple solution for led's brightness: semi-trasparent scotch tape....but +15 stuck pixels imho = rma or return








PG279Q here is too expensive...in europe 860€ or more, this Predator 670€ from amazon italy.
New Asus is ahva also...probably same problems for panels.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> A possible and simple solution for led's brightness: semi-trasparent scotch tape....but +15 stuck pixels imho = rma or return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG279Q here is too expensive...in europe 860€ or more, this Predator 670€ from amazon italy.
> New Asus is ahva also...probably same problems for panels.


Same problems + one more - yellowish tint on the top half of the screen. Don't know what is it but many people complained. I think I was the first









Yeah, a scotch tape. Yes, I have electric tape on but it looks damn bad. Also that glossy frame.... Ah...

Those pixels.. well, they are not very visible until I look for them, but anyway. What is that ??? I found at least two dead... I'm going to return it and buy another one, hopefully it will not be worse. But I want to give one change to PG279Q. It's a beauty. I want also to wait for XB271. 99% it will have same panel but maybe they resolve their crap until then...


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What about glow in dark scenes ? Is it visible like orange or silverfish glow? I have orange at right and is pretty distracting. I could live with a bit silverfish glow but this....


I'm going off how I've looked at the monitor from it being on with no input, and from having a dark screen. I went through this with returning multiple TV's a couple years back when I got my Xbox One, as the light bleeding could be horrid in the panel I got. It took a few, but I eventually got a solid one. This monitor appears to have very minimal bleeding in the bottom right. I'll try and get a couple pictures over the weekend. I've been super busy and haven't had time to fully inspect it yet, and what time I have had was spent figuring out why I was getting that glow/flicker.

Edit: I just looked over Tigertank79's photo and the lightbleed in his bottom right corner is almost what mine looks like. I'd say mine is smaller, but I honestly can't be sure. I'll get a photo up this evening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> As for the flicker, it's a side effect of ULMB, do you happen to have that enabled? Some people are more sensitive to it than others.


I do not. Dropping down to 120hz and setting OD to Normal seems to have solved it, at least from the short testing I could do last night. I'll confirm when I get home this evening, and see if setting to 144hz is creating the problem. I have a feeling it was tied to the OD setting.

Edit: It looks like I was wrong about the tftcentral calibration suggesting extreme for OD. It looks like it might have been something on Toms Hardware where they said it gave them the best response. I guess that stuck in my head. Stupid me.

Edit2: I'm at work, but I was under the impression ULMB wouldn't work if Gsync is enabled, which I do have enabled.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> I'm going off how I've looked at the monitor from it being on with no input, and from having a dark screen. I went through this with returning multiple TV's a couple years back when I got my Xbox One, as the light bleeding could be horrid in the panel I got. It took a few, but I eventually got a solid one. This monitor appears to have very minimal bleeding in the bottom right. I'll try and get a couple pictures over the weekend. I've been super busy and haven't had time to fully inspect it yet, and what time I have had was spent figuring out why I was getting that glow/flicker.
> 
> Edit: I just looked over Tigertank79's photo and the lightbleed in his bottom right corner is almost what mine looks like. I'd say mine is smaller, but I honestly can't be sure. I'll get a photo up this evening.
> I do not. Dropping down to 120hz and setting OD to Normal seems to have solved it, at least from the short testing I could do last night. I'll confirm when I get home this evening, and see if setting to 144hz is creating the problem. I have a feeling it was tied to the OD setting.
> 
> Edit: It looks like I was wrong about the tftcentral calibration suggesting extreme for OD. It looks like it might have been something on Toms Hardware where they said it gave them the best response. I guess that stuck in my head. Stupid me.
> 
> Edit2: I'm at work, but I was under the impression ULMB wouldn't work if Gsync is enabled, which I do have enabled.


ULMB does not work if you have Gsync enabled, if your monitor is allowing it, something is broken.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> I'm going off how I've looked at the monitor from it being on with no input, and from having a dark screen. I went through this with returning multiple TV's a couple years back when I got my Xbox One, as the light bleeding could be horrid in the panel I got. It took a few, but I eventually got a solid one. This monitor appears to have very minimal bleeding in the bottom right. I'll try and get a couple pictures over the weekend. I've been super busy and haven't had time to fully inspect it yet, and what time I have had was spent figuring out why I was getting that glow/flicker.
> 
> Edit: I just looked over Tigertank79's photo and the lightbleed in his bottom right corner is almost what mine looks like. I'd say mine is smaller, but I honestly can't be sure. I'll get a photo up this evening.
> I do not. Dropping down to 120hz and setting OD to Normal seems to have solved it, at least from the short testing I could do last night. I'll confirm when I get home this evening, and see if setting to 144hz is creating the problem. I have a feeling it was tied to the OD setting.
> 
> Edit: It looks like I was wrong about the tftcentral calibration suggesting extreme for OD. It looks like it might have been something on Toms Hardware where they said it gave them the best response. I guess that stuck in my head. Stupid me.
> 
> Edit2: I'm at work, but I was under the impression ULMB wouldn't work if Gsync is enabled, which I do have enabled.


Sure, you need to disable G-sync first in control panel. Then ULMB will be available. Extreme settings has faster response but lot of overshoot. I don't recommend to use it at all. Normal is the best. To your flicker, I would say it is a cable not able to deliver 144FPS for some reason... Try another one.


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ULMB does not work if you have Gsync enabled, if your monitor is allowing it, something is broken.


It's not enabled in terms of the settings. G-Sync is on, ULMB is shown as off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sure, you need to disable G-sync first in control panel. Then ULMB will be available. Extreme settings has faster response but lot of overshoot. I don't recommend to use it at all. Normal is the best. To your flicker, I would say it is a cable not able to deliver 144FPS for some reason... Try another one.


Yeah, I see that now from TFTCentral. Stupid of me not to double check that.

The flicker, as far as I can tell, was related to the OD being set. It's really hard to describe, as I've not seen anything like that in a game before, but it was most certainly a type of flicker. I've a new cable arriving Saturday, as I've read on the Acer website that someone had a similar issue and replacing the cable seemed to remedy it. I didn't notice any further flickering after I adjusted settings back last night, but then I was half asleep and trying to give myself some peace of mind before I went to bed.

On another note...

Anyone else running their monitor on a GTX 970 (I'm using EVGA GTX 970 FTW+)? It's not as smooth at higher settings as my previous monitor is/was @1080P. It looks a hell of a lot better, but I'm definitely not able to get away with the settings I was on my 1080P monitor. Lots of graphics stuttering unless I drop settings down a bit. The first screen with Artanis in SC2, when he drops down, stutters like a mofo. Diablo 3 was smooth. ARK was stunning, but I'll probably have to drop from high to medium. I was hoping a GTX 970 would cut it for higher settings, and I only bought it 4 months ago. I was hoping to wait until the next gfx card series was released, and purchase the higher end one from it while also updating my chip set and processor (I can't justify replacing my i7 920 for the minimal gaming gains, regardless of SATA3 and USB 3.0). Am I missing something, or is this par for the course when jumping up to this resolution?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> It's not enabled in terms of the settings. G-Sync is on, ULMB is shown as off.
> Yeah, I see that now from TFTCentral. Stupid of me not to double check that.
> 
> The flicker, as far as I can tell, was related to the OD being set. It's really hard to describe, as I've not seen anything like that in a game before, but it was most certainly a type of flicker. I've a new cable arriving Saturday, as I've read on the Acer website that someone had a similar issue and replacing the cable seemed to remedy it. I didn't notice any further flickering after I adjusted settings back last night, but then I was half asleep and trying to give myself some peace of mind before I went to bed.
> 
> On another note...
> 
> Anyone else running their monitor on a GTX 970 (I'm using EVGA GTX 970 FTW+)? It's not as smooth at higher settings as my previous monitor is/was @1080P. It looks a hell of a lot better, but I'm definitely not able to get away with the settings I was on my 1080P monitor. Lots of graphics stuttering unless I drop settings down a bit. The first screen with Artanis in SC2, when he drops down, stutters like a mofo. Diablo 3 was smooth. ARK was stunning, but I'll probably have to drop from high to medium. I was hoping a GTX 970 would cut it for higher settings, and I only bought it 4 months ago. I was hoping to wait until the next gfx card series was released, and purchase the higher end one from it while also updating my chip set and processor (I can't justify replacing my i7 920 for the minimal gaming gains, regardless of SATA3 and USB 3.0). Am I missing something, or is this par for the course when jumping up to this resolution?


Well, 970 is not very suitable for 1440p to be honest. It has only 3.5GB vram so you should better use lower textures to not fill your vram fast. Also moving from 1080p to 1440p means usually 30 - 40% performance hit. So if you had 60fps on 1080p you will have around 40FPS in 1400p at the same detail settings.


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, 970 is not very suitable for 1440p to be honest. It has only 3.5GB vram so you should better use lower textures to not fill your vram fast. Also moving from 1080p to 1440p means usually 30 - 40% performance hit. So if you had 60fps on 1080p you will have around 40FPS in 1400p at the same detail settings.


When I was researching going for this monitor as opposed to an extra wide (21:9 - 3440 x 1440), I got the impression the extra wide would require a higher gfx card and that 2560x1440 would be perfect with a GTX 970, and the performance hit I saw mentioned wasn't anywhere near 30-40% (which is what I saw suggested would be the hit for an extra wide).

I guess I'll just lower settings and hold off for a Pascal card in 2016.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> When I was researching going for this monitor as opposed to an extra wide (21:9 - 3440 x 1440), I got the impression the extra wide would require a higher gfx card and that 2560x1440 would be perfect with a GTX 970, and the performance hit I saw mentioned wasn't anywhere near 30-40% (which is what I saw suggested would be the hit for an extra wide).
> 
> I guess I'll just lower settings and hold off for a Pascal card in 2016.


I'd be weary of even a GTX 970 at 2560 x 1440, mostly because of the infamous GTX 970 VRAM design that leads to stutter when more than 3.5GB is used. Also, a single *GTX 980* (running at well over 1500 MHz core) at this resolution can't fully max out The Witcher 3 or GTA V and maintain near 60 FPS, and it's only just barely enough to max out Fallout 4 and Dragon Age: Inquisition.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd be weary of even a GTX 970 at 2560 x 1440, mostly because of the infamous GTX 970 VRAM design that leads to stutter when more than 3.5GB is used. Also, a single *GTX 980* (running at well over 1500 MHz core) at this resolution can't fully max out The Witcher 3 or GTA V and maintain near 60 FPS, and it's only just barely enough to max out Fallout 4 and Dragon Age: Inquisition.


Stop getting on OCN while your in class, yeah buddy I know.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> When I was researching going for this monitor as opposed to an extra wide (21:9 - 3440 x 1440), I got the impression the extra wide would require a higher gfx card and that 2560x1440 would be perfect with a GTX 970, and the performance hit I saw mentioned wasn't anywhere near 30-40% (which is what I saw suggested would be the hit for an extra wide).
> 
> I guess I'll just lower settings and hold off for a Pascal card in 2016.


So you looked bad







Performance impact is exactly like that and 970 is just weak for 1440p. It's not enough even for 1080p if you want max. your setting in certain games. 4K is out of this world even for single 980Ti. 980Ti is ideal card for 1440p.


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So you looked bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Performance impact is exactly like that and 970 is just weak for 1440p. It's not enough even for 1080p if you want max. your setting in certain games. 4K is out of this world even for single 980Ti. 980Ti is ideal card for 1440p.


Well, I suppose this is relative to the games one plays. I can get away with max settings @1080P for Dota 2 / HotS / SC2 with no problems at all. I get a bit of stutter at maxed settings @1440P now, with the menu screen for SC2, specifically where Artanis drops down and does the Wolverine thing with his psi blades, causing me some stuttering bad enough to make me cringe. I hopped on ARK to test the monitor (very impressive), but I don't play due to the rampant hacking now. I dabble in UT2014, which my card handles admirably at the new resolution. Other than that, I don't play any demanding FPS / action games that would test my set up.

But yes, the information I used to make the decision seems to have been somewhat "poor"







I don't regret purchasing the monitor, however. I very much don't regret not purchasing an extra wide monitor as opposed to this. While there are certainly QC issues regarding this monitor (and the ASUS ROG series, even the new PG279 is having horrible QC problems), the one I landed is in good shape and what it does is extremely impressive.

4K is a waste for me currently. I will never run an SLI set up, and I knew it was required, so I'll wait a couple years for a single card to support it.

Just for reference, and so I can post the information for others - how does one determine the month their monitor was produced? I saw this being referenced throughout the thread, but couldn't find where the method to find this information was provided. Is there a cross reference for serial numbers, or date code somewhere? One would hope that QC issues would slow down as they moved along their product line. I know when I purchased my TV previously, that I only wanted certain production codes, and sent back any TV's that didn't have the code / batch number I wanted.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> Well, I suppose this is relative to the games one plays. I can get away with max settings @1080P for Dota 2 / HotS / SC2 with no problems at all. I get a bit of stutter at maxed settings @1440P now, with the menu screen for SC2, specifically where Artanis drops down and does the Wolverine thing with his psi blades, causing me some stuttering bad enough to make me cringe. I hopped on ARK to test the monitor (very impressive), but I don't play due to the rampant hacking now. I dabble in UT2014, which my card handles admirably at the new resolution. Other than that, I don't play any demanding FPS / action games that would test my set up.
> 
> But yes, the information I used to make the decision seems to have been somewhat "poor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't regret purchasing the monitor, however. I very much don't regret not purchasing an extra wide monitor as opposed to this. While there are certainly QC issues regarding this monitor (and the ASUS ROG series, even the new PG279 is having horrible QC problems), the one I landed is in good shape and what it does is extremely impressive.
> 
> 4K is a waste for me currently. I will never run an SLI set up, and I knew it was required, so I'll wait a couple years for a single card to support it.
> 
> Just for reference, and so I can post the information for others - how does one determine the month their monitor was produced? I saw this being referenced throughout the thread, but couldn't find where the method to find this information was provided. Is there a cross reference for serial numbers, or date code somewhere? One would hope that QC issues would slow down as they moved along their product line. I know when I purchased my TV previously, that I only wanted certain production codes, and sent back any TV's that didn't have the code / batch number I wanted.


Sure it depends on a game but average hit is around 30%. In many games you would be fine even with 970 but you need to lower your settings.
You can see manufacturing date at the bottom of a panel. Just turn it on pivot and you will see it on the left side.

Could you please check if you have yellowish tint at the top half on the screen on white background ? Also if you have glow, it is silver or orange ?


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sure it depends on a game but average hit is around 30%. In many games you would be fine even with 970 but you need to lower your settings.
> You can see manufacturing date at the bottom of a panel. Just turn it on pivot and you will see it on the left side.
> 
> Could you please check if you have yellowish tint at the top half on the screen on white background ? Also if you have glow, it is silver or orange ?


Thanks, I'll check the manufacture date and post.

Also, I'll post photos for you with a black screen so you can see the bleed. No worries, I'll post when I get home in a couple hours


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> Thanks, I'll check the manufacture date and post.
> 
> Also, I'll post photos for you with a black screen so you can see the bleed. No worries, I'll post when I get home in a couple hours


Thx, please take a photo of pure white background as well and check for stuck/dead pixel but you need to look from close distance. Fingers crossed....


----------



## williamdabastrd

Recently got an XB270HU refurbished from Newegg. Was disappointed that the base was scratched up (and I don't mean minor scratches...), but that is such a minor complain. 0 dead pixels, medium backlight bleed. It is worth noting I don't notice the IPS glow due to the fact that I use IPS panels very frequently at work and had IPS panels before buying it.

Can post pictures later.


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thx, please take a photo of pure white background as well and check for stuck/dead pixel but you need to look from close distance. Fingers crossed....


Awwww hell! Now I'm taking the time to actually look at the monitor, and this is alarming. There appears to be a oval shape in the middle of the monitor. I've never seen anything like this before. I'm waiting for it to get darker to get photos of the monitor from a front forward position (sky lights preventing it ATM).

*** is this?!


----------



## addicTix

@Sdotlow
My first XB270HU had the same thing.
Just use the monitor, it will probably fade away.. It took mine ~1-2 weeks until this circle was gone.

___________________________________

On monday, I'll RMA my XB270HU again, I found 2 more dust spots which are very annoying.
I hope that I'll get a flawless panel, as you know third time lucky.


----------



## Sdotlow

And here's a photo with the brightness cranked up to 85 (regularly at 23). Not. Good.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> And here's a photo with the brightness cranked up to 85 (regularly at 23). Not. Good.


.
mine was worse then that and went away after 2 weeks


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> And here's a photo with the brightness cranked up to 85 (regularly at 23). Not. Good.


Actually, I think it looks great considering you cranked the brightness that high in a room with the lights turned off. Bring the brightness down to your normal level of 23 and see if it still bothers you.


----------



## Sdotlow

It actually looks really bad at 23 with an all black screen. It's extremely bad when I was playing ARK and night hit. My eyes kept getting pulled to it. I'm wondering how much of a hassle it's going to be to get it replaced either via Acer or Newegg. I typically deal with Amazon, but they don't sell them


----------



## Kansanparantaja

Just my luck! Got the XB270HU yesterday and the bleeding is something unreal. This one is going back to the seller first thing in monday morning. What do you guys think? Backlight is just 50.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kansanparantaja*
> 
> Just my luck! Got the XB270HU yesterday and the bleeding is something unreal. This one is going back to the seller first thing in monday morning. What do you guys think? Backlight is just 50.


yeah that one is terrible indeed... lmao


----------



## Falkentyne

That's the worst bleed I've seen in this thread.
That V shape....

Even worse than the oval pattern.....


----------



## mattg

Man im so glad mine came good after a couple weeks i dont think i could live without this monitor now!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's the worst bleed I've seen in this thread.
> That V shape....
> 
> Even worse than the oval pattern.....


And this ?


----------



## Kansanparantaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> And this ?


And I thought I had a bad one


----------



## caenlen

yeah def need to get a replacement... lol


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> And this ?


That's insane. Makes me feel much better about mine.

I might just return mine for a refund and wait for something else. These panels are horrible. My phone camera can't pick up the bleed well, but mine is very noticeable at very low brightness.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> That's insane. Makes me feel much better about mine.
> 
> I might just return mine for a refund and wait for something else. These panels are horrible. My phone camera can't pick up the bleed well, but mine is very noticeable at very low brightness.


Hehe, yes, this is the worst I have ever seen in my life









Quality is very bad, you need to have a big amount of luck and anyway it will not be perfect. What irritates me at most is silver glow at left side and orange at right. This is nonsense... Also that yellowish tint at top which some monitors have... A serious quality control issue and Asus should do something with that. I still wonder why Acer did not already release XB271HU because AUO is their company so why they let Asus be the first with this ? Only hope Acer want to make quality better. Really hope... But 99% it will be the same and inherit all issues PG has. I think I will wait couple of months until they get their crap together. Sheep will buy it anyway, but they won't see a penny for me until they reach a quality worth of 850 euros.


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> And this ?


Wow, I will never complain about the 2 tiny corners of IPS bleed that I get after seeing this..


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> Wow, I will never complain about the 2 tiny corners of IPS bleed that I get after seeing this..


X2!!!! LMaO .... is that even real? Poor guy ...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> And this ?


Dawn is forever breaking here...

LMAO that's ridiculous.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> X2!!!! LMaO .... is that even real? Poor guy ...


Don't know, maybe it's only recession and a guy put some wallpaper on the desktop







But if real, this would be the worst monitor ever made


----------



## ondoy

got this monitor just today, only con is 1 dead pixel on the bottom left...
so far everything is great...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> got this monitor just today, only con is 1 dead pixel on the bottom left...
> so far everything is great...


Did you test in darkness and black background for bleed and glow ? I'm curious if you will have orange or silverish glow...


----------



## Sdotlow

FYI - for my panel with the oval in the middle of screen, production is August 2015.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> FYI - for my panel with the oval in the middle of screen, production is August 2015.


Just keep calm, I'm pretty sure it will fade away in a few weeks.
How long do you use this monitor already ?
As I said, my first XB270HU had the same thing on screen ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/2580#post_24329705 ), after a few weeks of using this monitor, the circle faded away









Btw., you say your monitor is august 2015 - does it have any other "defects" like dust or dead pixels ?


----------



## ondoy

my monitor says manufacture date 2013...


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Just keep calm, I'm pretty sure it will fade away in a few weeks.
> How long do you use this monitor already ?
> As I said, my first XB270HU had the same thing on screen ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/2580#post_24329705 ), after a few weeks of using this monitor, the circle faded away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw., you say your monitor is august 2015 - does it have any other "defects" like dust or dead pixels ?


I'm perfectly calm. I posted the manufacture date because I had said I would, and had forgotten to include it in my previous posts.

I've had the monitor since Thursday evening. I'll have to check Newegg's return policy *(edit, I have 30 days so I suppose I could wait and see if this magically corrects itself)* as to whether or not I can hold on to it for a couple weeks to see if it cleans up. My main issue, and why I'm reluctant to wait for a couple weeks, is that the oval shape in the middle directly corresponds with the horrible backlight bleeding I'm getting. The oval itself is where I have no bleed, and the entirety of the screen surrounding the oval is all bleeding.

Regarding other issues, I just put on a white background again and looked over the monitor for a third time and could notice no issues with pixels. I don't notice any kind of dust under the screen, so all is well there.

The yellowish bleed I get with any kind of dark picture is just horrid though, and not something I could just live with (especially at this price point).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> I'm perfectly calm. I posted the manufacture date because I had said I would, and had forgotten to include it in my previous posts.
> 
> I've had the monitor since Thursday evening. I'll have to check Newegg's return policy *(edit, I have 30 days so I suppose I could wait and see if this magically corrects itself)* as to whether or not I can hold on to it for a couple weeks to see if it cleans up. My main issue, and why I'm reluctant to wait for a couple weeks, is that the oval shape in the middle directly corresponds with the horrible backlight bleeding I'm getting. The oval itself is where I have no bleed, and the entirety of the screen surrounding the oval is all bleeding.
> 
> Regarding other issues, I just put on a white background again and looked over the monitor for a third time and could notice no issues with pixels. I don't notice any kind of dust under the screen, so all is well there.
> 
> The yellowish bleed I get with any kind of dark picture is just horrid though, and not something I could just live with (especially at this price point).


Don't know why you are even waiting to return. Horrible BLB ? I would send it back the same day I've received in. And in my opinion it won't magically disappear... People, realize that any extensive backlight bleeding is just a fault and case for RMA. Otherwise they will still be producing such craps and laugh into our face...

Btw, are you sure it is bleed? Glow and bleed are two different things. For these panels orange glow is typical and you will not get rid of it. I have this at right side, the left is perfect. It's is just crap manufacturing. I doubt there are ones without orange glow.


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Don't know why you are even waiting to return. Horrible BLB ? I would send it back the same day I've received in. And in my opinion it won't magically disappear... People, realize that any extensive backlight bleeding is just a fault and case for RMA. Otherwise they will still be producing such craps and laugh into our face...
> 
> Btw, are you sure it is bleed? Glow and bleed are two different things. For these panels orange glow is typical and you will not get rid of it. I have this at right side, the left is perfect. It's is just crap manufacturing. I doubt there are ones without orange glow.


Here's a good photo that really highlights what I have going on...



You can see the "oval" of regular coloring in the middle, with the surrounding yellowish "bleed".

As to whether this is bleed or IPS glow, I honestly don't know enough to distinguish. What I can say is that this is entirely unacceptable, and if this is standard for an IPS monitor I won't own one. I can't imagine that people have this type of monitor and just life with it, due to IPS and G-Sync.

I'll return the monitor for a refund and stick with the 7 year old 23 inch TN panel I have.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> Here's a good photo that really highlights what I have going on...
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the "oval" of regular coloring in the middle, with the surrounding yellowish "bleed".
> 
> As to whether this is bleed or IPS glow, I honestly don't know enough to distinguish. What I can say is that this is entirely unacceptable, and if this is standard for an IPS monitor I won't own one. I can't imagine that people have this type of monitor and just life with it, due to IPS and G-Sync.
> 
> I'll return the monitor for a refund and stick with the 7 year old 23 inch TN panel I have.


This is definitely not an IPS glow as from this position it can't be present. I don't have such oval at all. If would say send it for replacement, this is not normal. It's definitely not a standard. Standard is only a glow, but not extensive one.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> Here's a good photo that really highlights what I have going on...
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the "oval" of regular coloring in the middle, with the surrounding yellowish "bleed".
> 
> As to whether this is bleed or IPS glow, I honestly don't know enough to distinguish. What I can say is that this is entirely unacceptable, and if this is standard for an IPS monitor I won't own one. I can't imagine that people have this type of monitor and just life with it, due to IPS and G-Sync.
> 
> I'll return the monitor for a refund and stick with the 7 year old 23 inch TN panel I have.
> 
> 
> 
> This is definitely not an IPS glow as from this position it can't be present. I don't have such oval at all. If would say send it for replacement, this is not normal. It's definitely not a standard. Standard is only a glow, but not extensive one.
Click to expand...

For reference, here's an old picture of 2 of my monitors:



Left is an IPS 1440p screen, right is an older TN TV, and both are displaying a black image.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> For reference, here's an old picture of 2 of my monitors:
> 
> 
> 
> Left is an IPS 1440p screen, right is an older TN TV, and both are displaying a black image.


Left is XB270HU ? That bleed is terrible. But I'm sure black is not like this but your camera screwed it up. If there isn't the top bleed I would say it's good one. I can't see any other bleed spots. Mine Acer have smaller at bottom right, top left and a bit also bottom left.


----------



## brucethemoose

Nah, its an Achieva Shimian from 2012. Similar panel though









It was just a long exposure shot to emphasize bleeding. The top bleeding isn't that bad IRL, as you can see from the rest of the shots in the review
http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270


----------



## mr2cam

Here is what my IPS bleed looks like



A little bit in both lower left hand and lower right hand, but not bad


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> Here is what my IPS bleed looks like
> 
> A little bit in both lower left hand and lower right hand, but not bad


I don't see anything ?
IPS Bleed is only visible on black background, isn't it ?


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> I don't see anything ?
> IPS Bleed is only visible on black background, isn't it ?


If I change my background to black I can't see any bleeding.. Not sure which color shows it the most, I can see it on my picture, but it isn't very much


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> If I change my background to black I can't see any bleeding.. Not sure which color shows it the most, I can see it on my picture, but it isn't very much


I don't really understand you.
You posted a picture of your monitor with a white background. How can you see there any kind of bleeding ?
Or did I miss something ?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Don't know why you are even waiting to return. Horrible BLB ? I would send it back the same day I've received in. And in my opinion it won't magically disappear... People, realize that any extensive backlight bleeding is just a fault and case for RMA. Otherwise they will still be producing such craps and laugh into our face...
> 
> Btw, are you sure it is bleed? Glow and bleed are two different things. For these panels orange glow is typical and you will not get rid of it. I have this at right side, the left is perfect. It's is just crap manufacturing. I doubt there are ones without orange glow.


as much as i used to believe this my bleed went away over a week or two. yep i was surprised couple months on now nothing visable see back couple pages for comparison images if your keen


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> I don't really understand you.
> You posted a picture of your monitor with a white background. How can you see there any kind of bleeding ?
> Or did I miss something ?


he means IPS glow not bleed


----------



## Protoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> And this ?


This is probably the worst BLB currently on Earth. Holy ****.


----------



## Sdotlow

Well, I sent my Acer back. Newegg has the Asus PG279Q available, so I ordered one of those (and my Amex gave me $25 back so it's $60 more than I paid for the Acer).


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> Well, I sent my Acer back. Newegg has the Asus PG279Q available, so I ordered one of those (and my Amex gave me $25 back so it's $60 more than I paid for the Acer).


Good luck with the PG279Q







!
Maybe this is the monitor you were looking for


----------



## mattg

i just had a PG279Q for a customer and arrived with a dead pixel







back it goes zzzzzz so sick of dead pixels so glad my xb has none!


----------



## Heavenswake

Finally picked up one of these guys from Staples using a 25% off coupon







. Was super excited as nothing bothers me more than stuttering (hence why I wanted g sync). Monitor came in and noticed no BLB which is awesome, but it did have 1 spec of dirt behind the screen which doesn't really bother me and I never notice it anyways. While I do appreciate what g sync does... I feel like I expected.. more? 2 games I've tried so far exhibit very slight stuttering. In WoW I notice running side to side stutter ever so slightly.... when actually playing I guess I don't notice it much, however I just want to make sure this is how it's supposed to be, ya know? I don't want to have dropped $600 on a monitor that isn't working as well as it could be. I thought maybe it was just WoW so I got into the Witcher 3 and spun my camera around and noticed it there as well. FPS in WoW was either capped at 144hz or 100-144, tested it in a few difference areas. FPS in Witcher 3 was 70-90, never dipped below 60.


----------



## Searchofsub

gsync on still stutters at times. it's normal.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavenswake*
> 
> Finally picked up one of these guys from Staples using a 25% off coupon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Was super excited as nothing bothers me more than stuttering (hence why I wanted g sync). Monitor came in and noticed no BLB which is awesome, but it did have 1 spec of dirt behind the screen which doesn't really bother me and I never notice it anyways. While I do appreciate what g sync does... I feel like I expected.. more? 2 games I've tried so far exhibit very slight stuttering. In WoW I notice running side to side stutter ever so slightly.... when actually playing I guess I don't notice it much, however I just want to make sure this is how it's supposed to be, ya know? I don't want to have dropped $600 on a monitor that isn't working as well as it could be. I thought maybe it was just WoW so I got into the Witcher 3 and spun my camera around and noticed it there as well. FPS in WoW was either capped at 144hz or 100-144, tested it in a few difference areas. FPS in Witcher 3 was 70-90, never dipped below 60.


I am trying 25% off CODE and it does not work? Where can I get coupon code?


----------



## Heavenswake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I am trying 25% off CODE and it does not work? Where can I get coupon code?


Believe the code expired on the 15th. There will be another one on black friday and it didn't work at first so I had to ask a manager (nicely







) and just said it doesn't say it excludes monitors so he did an override for me.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavenswake*
> 
> Believe the code expired on the 15th. There will be another one on black friday and it didn't work at first so I had to ask a manager (nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and just said it doesn't say it excludes monitors so he did an override for me.


Damn. That was real nice of him







I guess I will try on Black Friday. Thank for info!


----------



## x3sphere

XB271HU is available on Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B0173PEX20/


----------



## boredgunner

That silent release.


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> XB271HU is available on Amazon...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B0173PEX20/


Thanks for the heads up!

Just ordered one. My Asus PG279Q has an issue, so I'll wait to see how the Acer looks before sending the Asus back (whether for repair or replace).


----------



## Searchofsub

It says not currently available. Sold out already?


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> It says not currently available. Sold out already?


Yes.
A few hours ago were 5 monitors available


----------



## JoeGuy

Hey,
I noticed I didn't get the best of results from the TFT profile for my monitor.
So I got a hold of a Spyder5 and dispcalGUI. Spent 20 hours scanning.
I didn't like the white levels and general pop of the old profile.

I used a 6500K temp, with 50/44/46 RGB and 32 Brightness, 51 Contrast.

It has 100% sRGB and fixed the problems I had with the old profile, if someone wants to give it a try.

AcerXB270HU-ColorProfile.zip 680k .zip file


----------



## Shoey Peachew

I just got my XB270HU today. Mine overclocks to 165Hz. Is it safe to run it at that all the time?


----------



## AMDATI

I haven't seen anything on overclocking the XB270HU. I'd say it might not be overclocked, even if it does accept the custom refresh rate, it might not be physically at that rate. I'd also assume that the gsync module would be a big limiting factor since there are timed values inside of it, and it might not be tuned to go beyond that. Keep in mind that each gsync module must be tuned to each display, so going outside of display specs could cause some issues.

If the overclock works though, then I'd suggest setting the Overdrive menu to Extreme, since that has a 20% overshoot at 144hz, meaning it will help drive those pixels better at 165hz.


----------



## Shoey Peachew

That's why I'm confused. I looked everywhere and didn't see anyone mention theirs overclocks. Mine has the option to OC in its menu

https://goo.gl/photos/ieHanV76f2L5Zq4UA

https://goo.gl/photos/dZRwaESsu6S7qqAv7

https://goo.gl/photos/nPbzmN57RdxdqB549


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoey Peachew*
> 
> That's why I'm confused. I looked everywhere and didn't see anyone mention there's overclocks. Mine has the option to OC in its menu


do you have the XB271 and not the XB270?


----------



## Shoey Peachew

I definitely have this one.

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB270HU-bprz-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B00UPVXDA8


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoey Peachew*
> 
> That's why I'm confused. I looked everywhere and didn't see anyone mention theirs overclocks. Mine has the option to OC in its menu
> 
> https://photos.google.com/search/_tra_/photo/AF1QipPV0bKE-BloUgbmscs-FC-OITFixnrxzNNdPs-D
> 
> https://photos.google.com/search/_tra_/photo/AF1QipNm5Nvde7bUX0ns35EIKh99YiBCDBQHJ_YOrClP
> 
> https://photos.google.com/search/_tra_/photo/AF1QipOBLuhiPDHF1cDduZkfSeW7DA3_XRCeEQIWzOoB


These links are not working.


----------



## Shoey Peachew

let me fix those


----------



## tigertank79

LOL....a XB270HU with 165Hz oc?
Date production? You see it in the label on the back. Tnx!

EDIT: i see your photos....menu is different! It's an hybrid XB270HU-XB271HU?


----------



## CallsignVega

Look's like they started putting the XB271HU electronics in the XB270HU. Very interesting...


----------



## Shoey Peachew

I wonder if this is why everyone's calibration settings look like c*@p

https://goo.gl/photos/CWX9VbuTDPf5qj2k7


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Look's like they started putting the XB271HU electronics in the XB270HU. Very interesting...


Yeah...here XB270HU now is priced 723€(I have bought mine one month ago for 670€) and new XB271HU 923€....
An XB270HU with 165Hz is the best.

I want firmware upgrade for mine(if possible)


----------



## Searchofsub

Uhh? Are they shipping out new manufacture xb270 with oc? Can you tell me manufacture date?


----------



## Searchofsub

If that's true, I pick up this one and save money and wait time for 271


----------



## Shoey Peachew

I got mine from Amazon. Manufactured in Oct.

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB270HU-bprz-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B00UPVXDA8


----------



## Searchofsub

Thanks. This is very cool what Acer is doing.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Thanks. This is very cool what Acer is doing.


This is not cool.....it's a bad joke for us with "old" 144Hz XB270HU.
Now I want 165Hz firmware upgrade


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> This is not cool.....it's a bad joke for us with "old" 144Hz XB270HU.
> Now I want 165Hz firmware upgrade


Oh lol, yes.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoey Peachew*
> 
> I got mine from Amazon. Manufactured in Oct.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB270HU-bprz-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B00UPVXDA8


Sorry, can you also set refresh rate at nvcp to 165hz? Option available?Thanks,


----------



## Shoey Peachew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Sorry, can you also set refresh rate at nvcp to 165hz? Option available?Thanks,


https://goo.gl/photos/rekvdqYryxuGNBFr7


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoey Peachew*
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/rekvdqYryxuGNBFr7


Congratulations! You have an XB2701HU


----------



## Shoey Peachew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Congratulations! You have an XB2701HU


I waited for the XB271HU to go on sale again, decided it was out of my budget and bought the xb270hu instead ...

Phew, I knew my monitor was weird. I never post in these forums, but I had to ask.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoey Peachew*
> 
> I waited for the XB271HU to go on sale again, decided it was out of my budget and bought the xb270hu instead ...
> 
> Phew, I knew my monitor was weird. I never post in these forums, but I had to ask.


Probably you have a new panel also. Asus PG279Q mount a different AUO avha panel compared to XB270HU.
There is a factory menu, with monitor specs...but nobody knows how to make it appear.


----------



## Searchofsub

Is there any way you are guaranteed 165hz though? No official word from acer


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoey Peachew*
> 
> I just got my XB270HU today. Mine overclocks to 165Hz. Is it safe to run it at that all the time?


Lol, you get really a nice hybrid ?







What is the display uniformity and bleed and glow ? It is possible to turn the power led off ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> This is not cool.....it's a bad joke for us with "old" 144Hz XB270HU.
> Now I want 165Hz firmware upgrade


Yes, it's not funny and I bet they put same panels in it as in XB271HU... So nice marketing move, they have two exactly the same performing monitors one for less and one more expensive and their manufacturing cost is the same


----------



## tigertank79

Yes....very strange marketing move....an XB270HU with 165Hz it's a best buy, because its cheaper than new model


----------



## Shoey Peachew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Lol, you get really a nice hybrid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the display uniformity and bleed and glow ? It is possible to turn the power led off ?


I have a considerable yellow glow that's noticeable on the bottom left (less so on the right bottom) of the display while playing Crysis 3. There was a small white spot on the top right of the panel that was always there with a black background at any angle you looked at it , but after figgiting with the bezel by pulling it away from the lcd, the white spot became much less apparent. No dead pixels.

There doesn't appear to be an option to turn the led off.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoey Peachew*
> 
> There doesn't appear to be an option to turn the led off.


Electrical tape ... ghetto but effective ...


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Probably you have a new panel also. Asus PG279Q mount a different AUO avha panel compared to XB270HU.
> There is a factory menu, with monitor specs...but nobody knows how to make it appear.


I was told not to publish this months ago, but since XB271HU is out I will publish it now.

Credit goes to jk80520
Please do NOT harass or sue me.

5,5,4,4,2,3,5

1 is far left, power is button 6.

If you harass me for this combination I will block you.
You can try it on XB271 also.


----------



## ondoy

mine overclocks to 165 too, from the menu...
what does this mean ? i got a xb271hu ?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I was told not to publish this months ago, but since XB271HU is out I will publish it now.
> 
> Credit goes to jk80520
> Please do NOT harass or sue me.
> 
> 5,5,4,4,2,3,5
> 
> 1 is far left, power is button 6.
> 
> If you harass me for this combination I will block you.
> You can try it on XB271 also.


It work








Harass you? No no...only thanks to you and to jk80520
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> mine overclocks to 165 too, from the menu...
> what does this mean ? i got a xb271hu ?


An hybrid "XB2701HU"








Manifacturing date? Tnx!

Panel for "normal" 144Hz is AUO M270DAN0 2.3
Control your version in factory menu....if you want.


----------



## ondoy

manufacturing date is september 2015...


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> manufacturing date is september 2015...


Mine is july 2015 and a friend have an august 2015...but only 144Hz.
Probably from september, with XB271HU production, they have upgraded many of latest XB270HU also(I suppose)... good for new buyers







, bad for older


----------



## ondoy

wanted to get the newer model but got tired of waiting...
guess i made the right decision..


----------



## Pereb

Do these 165Hz XB270HUs have a HDMI port? I assume not but no harm in asking I guess.
Shame they didn't fix the glossy bezel.


----------



## ondoy

nope, only display port...
here's mine with the 165hz option...
weird that it's not stated on the box, will have to recheck again the box and manuals again....


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I was told not to publish this months ago, but since XB271HU is out I will publish it now.
> 
> Credit goes to jk80520
> Please do NOT harass or sue me.
> 
> 5,5,4,4,2,3,5
> 
> 1 is far left, power is button 6.
> 
> If you harass me for this combination I will block you.
> You can try it on XB271 also.


Finally, thank you.

My XB270HU already ran over 3000 hours


----------



## ondoy




----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I was told not to publish this months ago, but since XB271HU is out I will publish it now.
> 
> Credit goes to jk80520
> Please do NOT harass or sue me.
> 
> 5,5,4,4,2,3,5
> 
> 1 is far left, power is button 6.
> 
> If you harass me for this combination I will block you.
> You can try it on XB271 also.


YES!!!

works, thank you.

overdrive "normal" was 100, and "extreme" was 255 - but it works up until 150 before i can notice artifacts.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> YES!!!
> 
> works, thank you.
> 
> overdrive "normal" was 100, and "extreme" was 255 - but it works up until 150 before i can notice artifacts.


I'm probably missing something or a complete idiot... when do you press these buttons?


----------



## CallsignVega

Interesting. Should may be able to adjust the overdrive better than the stock settings for say 165 Hz. It will be interesting to see how this monitors response times will fall in comparison with the PG279Q once TFTCentral posts the review.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I'm probably missing something or a complete idiot... when do you press these buttons?


What do you mean? Just press 5,5,4,4,2,3,5 in this exact order and don't have the menu opened before that.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

duh never mind... forgot to go into the factory tab...


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> duh never mind... forgot to go into the factory tab...



















We should all write to TFTCentral if he can update the XB270HU review with an additional measurement of Response Times and RTC Overshoot with an increased overdrive value to ~150.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Would 150 really make a big impact?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


Thank you, same AUO panel but gsync module, firmware and OSD(now black, not light blue) are updated.

This is mine, july 2015



What are "burn in" and "Burnin align" options? Tnx


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Would 150 really make a big impact?


well, it's 50% more OD than normal mode - good thing is also that you can adjust it on the fly, and see right the results inside the application your testing it with.

but BTW, i use this on a XB240HA.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> well, it's 50% more OD than normal mode - good thing is also that you can adjust it on the fly, and see right the results inside the application your testing it with.
> 
> but BTW, i use this on a XB240HA.


What use you for testing artifacts with increased OD? Tnx








I use normal OD mode because extreme mode from TFT-Central review have many overshoot.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> What use you for testing artifacts with increased OD? Tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use normal OD mode because extreme mode from TFT-Central review have many overshoot.


just the game i mostly play (quake life).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Electrical tape ... ghetto but effective ...


Yes, I've had it like this but I did not buy monitor for 700e to have a tape on the screen







And they put the same diode on XB271HU







At least it can be turned off automatically after some time...


----------



## Searchofsub

Anyone know if the panel itself updated to 271hu as well or is it just overclock feature that's been modified to 165hz? Can anyone with the newly modified refresh rate panel check? thanks,


----------



## Falkentyne

You can check for overdrive artifacts here

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1

You can also test different color transitions here.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting


----------



## Shoey Peachew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You can check for overdrive artifacts here
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1
> 
> You can also test different color transitions here.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting


Thx for the link. At 165hz keeping OD at normal shows zero tracers or overshoot. Extreme definitely shows them. Extreme feels slightly smoother in Crysis 3, but that could be a placebo.


----------



## taveston

I just received mine today and have two questions:

1. What does OD do?
2. What are the optimal 6 axis colour settings?

Cheers


----------



## CallsignVega

Operation dust speck removal:


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Operation dust speck removal:


Acer please take note... man is wearing *gloves* and *NOT* eating cheesy Doritos when opening up panel.


----------



## Shoey Peachew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Operation dust speck removal:


Nice! I use nitrile gloves all the time. I just took apart an old Shimian monitor and baked the pcb boards to fox an issue it had before giving it to a friend. Are you able to fix the backlight bleed?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taveston*
> 
> I just received mine today and have two questions:
> 
> 1. What does OD do?
> 2. What are the optimal 6 axis colour settings?
> 
> Cheers


Overdrive affects pixel response time by increasing voltage. The higher the faster response is but usually with some overshoot artifacts which is not wanted. Manufacturers usually provide balanced OD setting so use this one and you should be OK.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Overdrive affects pixel response time by increasing voltage. The higher the faster response is but usually with some overshoot artifacts which is not wanted. Manufacturers usually provide balanced OD setting so use this one and you should be OK.


there should be a setting to choose from inbetween "normal" overdrive and "extreme" IMO.
But w/e, since you can do it in factory setting now anyways.


----------



## TheDoc46

Hey guys, just noticed that if i set my monitor resolution to 144hz, which is what one would expect you to have it set to, given we have 144hz capable monitors, the GPU Core Clock and GPU Memory clocks are right up there at 1012MHz & 1752MHz This is when you're NOT gaming and just on the desktop, where GPU power and grunt isn't needed.

Whereas if you knock back the refresh rate to 120hz it drops back to what you'd expect 135MHz for the GPU Core Clock and 162MHz for the GPU Memory.

Has anyone else noticed and is there a fix on the horizon for this bug ?

I'm on the latest drivers, whatever number they may be.....


----------



## tigertank79

It's a bug....for desktop set 120Hz.
And for gaming set "highest available" in game's profiles.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> Hey guys, just noticed that if i set my monitor resolution to 144hz, which is what one would expect you to have it set to, given we have 144hz capable monitors, the GPU Core Clock and GPU Memory clocks are right up there at 1012MHz & 1752MHz This is when you're NOT gaming and just on the desktop, where GPU power and grunt isn't needed.
> 
> Whereas if you knock back the refresh rate to 120hz it drops back to what you'd expect 135MHz for the GPU Core Clock and 162MHz for the GPU Memory.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed and is there a fix on the horizon for this bug ?
> 
> I'm on the latest drivers, whatever number they may be.....


Nvidia are working on a fix for that. Currently, 144 Hz is supposed to make the GPU stay at 3D clocks.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> Hey guys, just noticed that if i set my monitor resolution to 144hz, which is what one would expect you to have it set to, given we have 144hz capable monitors, the GPU Core Clock and GPU Memory clocks are right up there at 1012MHz & 1752MHz This is when you're NOT gaming and just on the desktop, where GPU power and grunt isn't needed.
> 
> Whereas if you knock back the refresh rate to 120hz it drops back to what you'd expect 135MHz for the GPU Core Clock and 162MHz for the GPU Memory.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed and is there a fix on the horizon for this bug ?
> 
> I'm on the latest drivers, whatever number they may be.....


This is an old thing:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1497172/did-you-know-that-running-144-hz-causes-ridiculously-high-idle-temperatures-and-power-draw-on-your-nvidia-gpu/110#post_24661644
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Nvidia are working on a fix for that. Currently, 144 Hz is supposed to make the GPU stay at 3D clocks.


It's a very old issue and still present. I'm really not sure NVidia ever fix this. But hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Operation dust speck removal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer please take note... man is wearing *gloves* and *NOT* eating cheesy Doritos when opening up panel.
Click to expand...

LMAO +R







.... or the original "Cheetos"


----------



## taveston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Overdrive affects pixel response time by increasing voltage. The higher the faster response is but usually with some overshoot artifacts which is not wanted. Manufacturers usually provide balanced OD setting so use this one and you should be OK.


Thanks for your help

Regarding the optimal colour set up - TFT recommend 50, 45, 46 for RGB, but what about Cyan, Yellow and Magenta - do I leave these at their default value (127)?

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## AMDATI

I personally prefer the out of the box RGB. Whites are white (a little warm, but not a negative since some warmth is what we're shooting for), colors are bright, contrast is perfect. The TFT settings weren't right for me. I tried my own settings and for a while they seemed ok, but then I compared to stock 50,50,50 and it just looked worse than stock. Other settings kind of muted the colors/contrast a little in comparison, or introduced a color cast depending on which RGB was set higher.

All I feel the need to bother with is brightness depending on the time of day.

My only calibration necessary is to go into windows color calibration and fiddle with the gamma. I set the monitor to 50% brightness for this to make sure the gamma isn't being set wrong because of brightness differences, although n my experience the gamma doesn't really shift with brightness on this panel. I run typically at 24-34-50-70 brightness depending on conditions.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Operation dust speck removal:


Don't pull it too far... you might damage the LCD... AND get in additional dust, I assume you don't have a cleanroom?








Tell me, did you have trouble removing the front bezel?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I personally prefer the out of the box RGB. Whites are white (a little warm, but not a negative since some warmth is what we're shooting for), colors are bright, contrast is perfect. The TFT settings weren't right for me. I tried my own settings and for a while they seemed ok, but then I compared to stock 50,50,50 and it just looked worse than stock. Other settings kind of muted the colors/contrast a little in comparison, or introduced a color cast depending on which RGB was set higher.
> 
> All I feel the need to bother with is brightness depending on the time of day.
> 
> My only calibration necessary is to go into windows color calibration and fiddle with the gamma. I set the monitor to 50% brightness for this to make sure the gamma isn't being set wrong because of brightness differences, although n my experience the gamma doesn't really shift with brightness on this panel. I run typically at 24-34-50-70 brightness depending on conditions.


If you want test it, this is my profile, calibrated with Datacolor Spyder 3. Use it with default panel settings except the brightness(I use 50).

LINK


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Don't pull it too far... you might damage the LCD... AND get in additional dust, I assume you don't have a cleanroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, did you have trouble removing the front bezel?


You must not be familiar with my work.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> If you want test it, this is my profile, calibrated with Datacolor Spyder 3. Use it with default panel settings except the brightness(I use 50).
> 
> LINK


Nope, looks horrible. Has a far too warm overcast, colors are somewhat muted and overly darkened. Honestly, the stock windows calibration looks better. Your calibration also severely interferes with viewing angles due to the way it affects the gamma curve. http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php This test looks really bad with your profile, almost as bad as a TN panel. With my profile, the test is passed flawlessly.

Just look up the TFT V2 profile, I think you'll immediately notice an improvement across the board.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Operation dust speck removal:


How did it go? Success? Any issues with bleed after closing it back up?

There's a dust speck behind my panel which I'd love to remove but I'm scared of screwing up. I've never popped open a monitor before.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You must not be familiar with my work.


I know you're a monitor guru but no I'm not familiar with your work... how did YOU loosen the bezel? What tools do you use and which side do you start?
I'm just curious how YOU did it








Please enlighten us


----------



## HKPolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Operation dust speck removal:


Is it possible to fix uneven color gradients by opening the panel? Mine has a slight yellow tint on the left side of the screen.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> I know you're a monitor guru but no I'm not familiar with your work... how did YOU loosen the bezel? What tools do you use and which side do you start?
> I'm just curious how YOU did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enlighten us


I'm going to do a write up this weekend, my five displays arrive on Friday.


----------



## Searchofsub

Got OCTOBER 2015 manufacture and it has OC available to 165hz.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Got OCTOBER 2015 manufacture and it has OC available to 165hz.


no dust or dead pixels?


----------



## Searchofsub

Also, the stand looks different. Its same design with orange circle around the bottom of the plate but you can barely see it. The monitor is placed more forward like the Rog Swift. Its so not visible like the older XB270HU models.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> no dust or dead pixels?


Nope. Some glow on bottom right but not really noticeable in real life. I swear some dudes make the biggest deal out of nothing. Keeping this one.

Also, OSD menu looks different. Has Dark boost, Adaptive Contrast, 6 axis Color etc.


----------



## TheDoc46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Got OCTOBER 2015 manufacture and it has OC available to 165hz.


How do you know its OCable to 165hz? and how do you OC the screen? Reason i ask, is that mine was built in Aug2015, so its not that far behind,

I'm wondering if i can OC it past 144hz so that i get past the nVidia not throttling down bug, rather than keep my desktop at 120hz so that my GTX980 isn't overworking itself.


----------



## t1337dude

Well, after months of ownership (4? 5? lost count), I can come back and say I'm still extremely satisfied with this monitor. It's still a game-changer and still impresses IMO. Gaming on this thing feels dreamy. I haven't been paying attention to the newer monitors being released, but from what I gather the only advantage I've seen is that they're around a couple dozen Hz faster. I'm having a difficult enough time getting 144 FPS in any game made in the last couple years so 165 Hz is a bit out of my means anyways. And no offense to fans of the XB271HU, but the stand on that thing simply crosses the line of what I'd consider to be aesthetically acceptable









Also, very happy to say that my screen still seems perfect. No stuck dust, no dead pixels, no scratches or marks, the whites aren't noticeably yellow, no yellow glow, and minimal glow (compared to the XB271HU's I returned). No bugs crawling behind the screen either! Though I saw a very tiny one attempting to crawl towards the corner of my screen and it almost gave me a heart attack







And either the monitor gets brighter over time or my eyes keep adjusting to the brightness - my brightness is at 15.

The screen is surprisingly resilient. A couple months ago my brother managed to fling a thin steel pick (used for stuff I can't talk about here) directly at the center of my screen. Despite hitting the screen with a frightening "clack!", I can't find any evidence of the impact as hard as I look.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> How do you know its OCable to 165hz? and how do you OC the screen? Reason i ask, is that mine was built in Aug2015, so its not that far behind,
> 
> I'm wondering if i can OC it past 144hz so that i get past the nVidia not throttling down bug, rather than keep my desktop at 120hz so that my GTX980 isn't overworking itself.


Once OC'ed it will show up in your NVcp as well as windows display to 165hz.

The Overclockable refresh rate is on the monitor OSD itself.

Press 3rd button from the left so it opens up the monitor OSD. Then press it once more so it open up another section. This section lets you modify:

Picture
Color
OSD
SETTING
Information

Goto the (Settings) section and you should see "Over Clock" option.

Enable ON" then "apply and reset"

Then monitor will restart. Go back to "SETTING" section again, then now you can control refresh rate to 165hz.

If you cant see these options then most likely you have the older firmware and cannot be OC'ed.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Well, after months of ownership (4? 5? lost count), I can come back and say I'm still extremely satisfied with this monitor. It's still a game-changer and still impresses IMO. Gaming on this thing feels dreamy. I haven't been paying attention to the newer monitors being released, but from what I gather the only advantage I've seen is that they're around a couple dozen Hz faster. I'm having a difficult enough time getting 144 FPS in any game made in the last couple years so 165 Hz is a bit out of my means anyways. And no offense to fans of the XB271HU, but the stand on that thing simply crosses the line of what I'd consider to be aesthetically acceptable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, very happy to say that my screen still seems perfect. No stuck dust, no dead pixels, no scratches or marks, the whites aren't noticeably yellow, no yellow glow, and minimal glow (compared to the XB271HU's I returned). No bugs crawling behind the screen either! Though I saw a very tiny one attempting to crawl towards the corner of my screen and it almost gave me a heart attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And either the monitor gets brighter over time or my eyes keep adjusting to the brightness - my brightness is at 15.
> 
> The screen is surprisingly resilient. A couple months ago my brother managed to fling a thin steel pick (used for stuff I can't talk about here) directly at the center of my screen. Despite hitting the screen with a frightening "clack!", I can't find any evidence of the impact as hard as I look.


I agree its a great monitor and a keeper. Colors are light years better than my Rog Swift without much loss of smoothness. I will be enjoying this monitor.


----------



## TheDoc46

Great thanks i'll be giving this a try when i get home shortly... fingers crossed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Once OC'ed it will show up in your NVcp as well as windows display to 165hz.
> 
> The Overclockable refresh rate is on the monitor OSD itself.
> 
> Press 3rd button from the left so it opens up the monitor OSD. Then press it once more so it open up another section. This section lets you modify:
> 
> Picture
> Color
> OSD
> SETTING
> Information
> 
> Goto the (Settings) section and you should see "Over Clock" option.
> 
> Enable ON" then "apply and reset"
> 
> Then monitor will restart. Go back to "SETTING" section again, then now you can control refresh rate to 165hz.
> 
> If you cant see these options then most likely you have the older firmware and cannot be OC'ed.


----------



## FuriouStyles

Hey quick Q for you guys: I recently bought an XB270HU and have been using it with no problems thus far. A friend of mine bought one as well and has had crashing problems he believed were related to GSYNC. I thought that was bizarre so I enabled GSYNC myself for the first time and crashed fairly quickly. He has a 980ti and I have a 770. Is anyone else having problems like this?


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriouStyles*
> 
> Hey quick Q for you guys: I recently bought an XB270HU and have been using it with no problems thus far. A friend of mine bought one as well and has had crashing problems he believed were related to GSYNC. I thought that was bizarre so I enabled GSYNC myself for the first time and crashed fairly quickly. He has a 980ti and I have a 770. Is anyone else having problems like this?


Not crashing with mine. I've been running G-sync for a few months now.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriouStyles*
> 
> Hey quick Q for you guys: I recently bought an XB270HU and have been using it with no problems thus far. A friend of mine bought one as well and has had crashing problems he believed were related to GSYNC. I thought that was bizarre so I enabled GSYNC myself for the first time and crashed fairly quickly. He has a 980ti and I have a 770. Is anyone else having problems like this?


No crashing for me. My build is Oct. 2015.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriouStyles*
> 
> Hey quick Q for you guys: I recently bought an XB270HU and have been using it with no problems thus far. A friend of mine bought one as well and has had crashing problems he believed were related to GSYNC. I thought that was bizarre so I enabled GSYNC myself for the first time and crashed fairly quickly. He has a 980ti and I have a 770. Is anyone else having problems like this?


Can you elaborate on the crashing issue? Like games crashing to desktop when using gsync? Did you set gsync to work in both screen and windowed mode? I have used my Acer with 2x 970s and now a single 980 Ti without issue.


----------



## ondoy

no crash for me...
anyone tried 165hz on this monitor ?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriouStyles*
> 
> Hey quick Q for you guys: I recently bought an XB270HU and have been using it with no problems thus far. A friend of mine bought one as well and has had crashing problems he believed were related to GSYNC. I thought that was bizarre so I enabled GSYNC myself for the first time and crashed fairly quickly. He has a 980ti and I have a 770. Is anyone else having problems like this?


Strange problem....no crashing problems for me with gtx0980Ti.
You have overclocked cards? With 144Hz stability is more important.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> anyone tried 165hz on this monitor ?


I tested with nvidia custom resolution utility but nothing...only black screen.
Probably 165Hz need new hw version also.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriouStyles*
> 
> Hey quick Q for you guys: I recently bought an XB270HU and have been using it with no problems thus far. A friend of mine bought one as well and has had crashing problems he believed were related to GSYNC. I thought that was bizarre so I enabled GSYNC myself for the first time and crashed fairly quickly. He has a 980ti and I have a 770. Is anyone else having problems like this?


I've had mine 3+ months, and have never had GSYNC off.

0 crashes. 2 980ti's in SLI


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Strange problem....no crashing problems for me with gtx0980Ti.
> You have overclocked cards? With 144Hz stability is more important.
> I tested with nvidia custom resolution utility but nothing...only black screen.
> Probably 165Hz need new hw version also.


the newer batch allows 165hz from the monitor menu...


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> the newer batch allows 165hz from the monitor menu...


Yes I know, i speak for mine 144Hz.
OC to 165Hz with nvidia panel(custom resolution utility) dont work because new batch have new gsync and OD also








It's not only a firmware question.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> no crash for me...
> anyone tried 165hz on this monitor ?


I have the newer batch XB270HU October 2015 build with 165 OC from monitor OSD. Works perfectly fine.
165hz Overclockable from monitor OSD, NVCP, Windows display. Shows up on all 3 as 2560x1440P - 165hz. Zero crashes and no black screen.

Went back to Frys yesterday to pick up another one, this one was SEPTEMBER 2015 build. No overclockable option for 165hz from OSD.
Overclockable to 165hz start from OCTOBER 2015 builds.


----------



## FuriouStyles

Has nothing to do with hardware I've certainly confirmed that. He had a brand new skylake build and it caused hard locks (had to use power button to reset) on both his new system and old first gen core i7 computer. I'm using an Ivy CPU. We had different driver versions as well. I've got an Aug manufac date and his is Oct. I've never encountered a monitor crashing a PC, lol. I'm going to make another attempt at using gsync today and see if it happens again in witcher 3. I appreciate the responses thus far guys!


----------



## FuriouStyles

After a little more testing I think I've got it figured out. It didn't crash in Witcher 3 but crashed again in heroes of the storm. So I read a little bit and apparently that game is well known for being terrible performance-wise. Blizzard recommends you go to stock gpu settings even if your card came OC'd from the manufacturer (I have a 770 lightning). So I simply underclocked the card as much as I could and voila no crashes with GSYNC on. Also seems my friend's issue is something else entirely maybe relating to his audio. Thanks again for the replies all!


----------



## benkies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Once OC'ed it will show up in your NVcp as well as windows display to 165hz.
> 
> The Overclockable refresh rate is on the monitor OSD itself.
> 
> Press 3rd button from the left so it opens up the monitor OSD. Then press it once more so it open up another section. This section lets you modify:
> 
> Picture
> Color
> OSD
> SETTING
> Information
> 
> Goto the (Settings) section and you should see "Over Clock" option.
> Enable ON" then "apply and reset"
> Then monitor will restart. Go back to "SETTING" section again, then now you can control refresh rate to 165hz.
> 
> If you cant see these options then most likely you have the older firmware and cannot be OC'ed.


thanks so much for the info, I just checked mine and it's overclockable, manufactured in October 2015. I've been playing games at 165hz for over 2hours and no issues so far.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benkies*
> 
> thanks so much for the info, I just checked mine and it's overclockable, manufactured in October 2015. I've been playing games at 165hz for over 2hours and no issues so far.


No problem. Make sure to set your PhysX setting in NVCP to GPU from "Auto" stock setting if you have 970+ graphics card as well. As it made a clear difference in depth of field and just overall "3D" ness in games.


----------



## toxilox

Is it possible to save the saturation level to the gaming profiles? I like to have much more saturation while gaming than on regular desktop work but the setting seems to be global. If I activate a gaming profile, increase the saturation and save the profile, all the gaming profiles and "Game Mode Off" are affected.


----------



## mbm

Hello

Looking for a new monitor. Maybe this Acer.
right now got an old asus 24" 1080p 120 hz.

gfx- card is 970 gtx clocked to 1500/4000 mhz

running BF4 at max with out AA at 120 FPS +/-

Will Gsync help me getting smoother gameplay when I will drop in FPS when running higher resolution (1440p) or will I still need high FPS with this Acer monitor?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbm*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Looking for a new monitor. Maybe this Acer.
> right now got an old asus 24" 1080p 120 hz.
> 
> gfx- card is 970 gtx clocked to 1500/4000 mhz
> 
> running BF4 at max with out AA at 120 FPS +/-
> 
> Will Gsync help me getting smoother gameplay when I will drop in FPS when running higher resolution (1440p) or will I still need high FPS with this Acer monitor?


Yes, g-sync is usable from 45FPS and brings smoother experience but at that low FPS there is still noticeable input lag. 970 is minimum I would recommend for 1440p. Most games you will be able to run above 60FPS with reduced AA. However, the performance hit of 1440p would be around 30%. At the other hand games looks much better on this resolution and 27"


----------



## mbm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, g-sync is usable from 45FPS and brings smoother experience but at that low FPS there is still noticeable input lag. 970 is minimum I would recommend for 1440p. Most games you will be able to run above 60FPS with reduced AA. However, the performance hit of 1440p would be around 30%. At the other hand games looks much better on this resolution and 27"


I dont like AA, so I never enable this.
in BF4 I tried resolutionscale 130% which i believe matches 1440p right?
it off course give me i framedrop hit but is it here G-sync will help me out?

will let say FPS at 80 with Gsync feels like 120 hz non gsync?

Im really worried about getting lower fps will result in less smooth gameplay... Maybe I dont understand G-sync.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbm*
> 
> I dont like AA, so I never enable this.
> in BF4 I tried resolutionscale 130% which i believe matches 1440p right?
> it off course give me i framedrop hit but is it here G-sync will help me out?
> 
> will let say FPS at 80 with Gsync feels like 120 hz non gsync?
> 
> Im really worried about getting lower fps will result in less smooth gameplay... Maybe I dont understand G-sync.


No it won't. G-sync only synchronizes your monitor refresh rate with game FPS so you will not encounter any stuttering or tearing no matter your FPS is. So if you can run stable 120FPS on your 1080p then on 1440p it will be much worse because you drop at 80FPS. Lot of people use v-sync because they hate tearing or microstuttering so in this case they are locked at 60FPS. But most of the time their GPU is able to deliver more FPS but it's capped with 60FPS. Here g-sync comes into a game. No matter FPS are, you still can run at full GPU power and don't encounter stuttering so the game is smooth all the time. But low FPS is low FPS and nothing help here.

So at the end 50FPS with g-sync is much better as without because the game is stutter free. So you get a feeling it is more smooth. But the same effect would you get if you set your monitor to 50Hz and turn v-sync on. Well, a little bit worse because v-sync has higher input lag than g-sync.


----------



## mbm

hhmmm I never play with vsync either..

120 hz no vsync allways feels better that 60 hz with vsync.

But as you say g-sync sync my fps to the monitor, so it can be lower than 120 fps but still feel smooth. maybe down to 80 fps. Then I maybe will notice the framedrop?

so with G-sync it is dynamic and not locked like vsync is to either 60 or 120 hz.


----------



## mbm

I would really like to here from people used to play etc. battlefield at +120 FPS no vsync (120 hz monitor)
compared to running let say 80-90 FPS with g-sync... does it feel less smooth ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbm*
> 
> I would really like to here from people used to play etc. battlefield at +120 FPS no vsync (120 hz monitor)
> compared to running let say 80-90 FPS with g-sync... does it feel less smooth ?


I can't compare a Battlefield game directly, but 110-120 FPS without V-Sync or G-SYNC still obviously feels like a higher frame rate than 80-90 FPS with G-SYNC (both on the XB270HU for reference). However tearing is still possible at 110-120 FPS without G-SYNC, in fact I was getting a lot of it in Dishonored.


----------



## Berzerker7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbm*
> 
> I would really like to here from people used to play etc. battlefield at +120 FPS no vsync (120 hz monitor)
> compared to running let say 80-90 FPS with g-sync... does it feel less smooth ?


I had a QNIX overclocked to 120Hz (the original model, so no frameskipping, 120Hz Valid) when I had 2x 780s, so I was getting a constant 120FPS @ VSync on games like BF4. Going to a single 980 Ti and the XB270HU, I can say that even at 80 or 90FPS, the game still feels and looks super smooth. It'd definitely be better at 144FPS, but I'm not worrying about the lack of power because GSync just helps so much.


----------



## mbm

Okay that sounds pretty Nice.
Then it is Just The pricetag that worries me. Almost double up for gsync. It better be worth it.


----------



## Ade5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbm*
> 
> I would really like to here from people used to play etc. battlefield at +120 FPS no vsync (120 hz monitor)
> compared to running let say 80-90 FPS with g-sync... does it feel less smooth ?


I had a Asus 144hz(1080p non g-sync) monitor before my XB270HU and in my opinion it feels noticeably smoother with g-sync 60-100 fps rather than 100-144 fps on a non-g-sync.. And this is with same GPU(970)


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbm*
> 
> I would really like to here from people used to play etc. battlefield at +120 FPS no vsync (120 hz monitor)
> compared to running let say 80-90 FPS with g-sync... does it feel less smooth ?


Before upgrading to my Acer, I had the VG248QE and played all my games at 120Hz lightboosted. Does 80-90 fps feel less smooth than the 120Hz lightboost? Well yes because it is a lower frame rate, and it also looks a lot less clear since there is no longer any backlight strobing going on to eliminate the sample and hold blur. HOWEVER, I could also say that my gameplay is actually smoother than lightboost because there are no vsync stutters happening, which is more noticeable when running in lightboost. So it is not smoother when it comes how to the frame rate looks and feels, but it is smoother in a sense that there is no more stutters or screen tears entirely. Sorry if my explanation sucks.


----------



## mbm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Sorry if my explanation sucks.


it doesnt suck....

We all talk of things like tearing, frames, sync. But it all comes down to the feel of gaming. That whats matters to me.
From what I read G-Sync DO make a difference and the constable seek for higher framerate isnt necersary anymore.

my monitor right now is a 5 year old Asus VG236H (23"/1080p/120hz)

Im am i bit worried a 27" would be too big. The sweetspot for me would be a 25"-1440P Gsync monitor. But thats not gonan happend right?


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbm*
> 
> it doesnt suck....
> 
> We all talk of things like tearing, frames, sync. But it all comes down to the feel of gaming. That whats matters to me.
> From what I read G-Sync DO make a difference and the constable seek for higher framerate isnt necersary anymore.
> 
> my monitor right now is a 5 year old Asus VG236H (23"/1080p/120hz)
> 
> Im am i bit worried a 27" would be too big. The sweetspot for me would be a 25"-1440P Gsync monitor. But thats not gonan happend right?


I have g-sync monitor and is able to toggle vsync on with or off along with gsync. other than the obvious lesser of tearing, when used with vsync I feel lag. Without vsync and just gsync there i don't feel as much lag. Everything feels and looks more soap opera effect (like watching live news on tv) when in games vs. with vsync, everything is a bit laggy and feels like your playing games like watching a "cinema movie."


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbm*
> 
> it doesnt suck....
> 
> We all talk of things like tearing, frames, sync. But it all comes down to the feel of gaming. That whats matters to me.
> From what I read G-Sync DO make a difference and the constable seek for higher framerate isnt necersary anymore.
> 
> my monitor right now is a 5 year old Asus VG236H (23"/1080p/120hz)
> 
> Im am i bit worried a 27" would be too big. The sweetspot for me would be a 25"-1440P Gsync monitor. But thats not gonan happend right?


You could push the monitor further back if it feels too big, and use windows scaling to make things look a bit bigger if it becomes too small to see at your distance.


----------



## AMDATI

27 feels big at first, but after a bit it starts to feel just fine. I've had 22-32 inch monitors before, and 27 feels good at 1440p. It still has better DPI than most smaller 1080p monitors.

Windows isn't soo good at scaling though, especially in windows 8/10, no matter what you do, something will be scaled too big or not enough. So I just leave it and scale webpages with the browser only. Scaling Windows UI elements are just more trouble than they're worth.


----------



## mbm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> You could push the monitor further back if it feels too big, and use windows scaling to make things look a bit bigger if it becomes too small to see at your distance.


Then there is ni point in getting a bigger monitor


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbm*
> 
> Then there is ni point in getting a bigger monitor


There is... Pixel pitch... So 1440p 27" will always look better than 1080p 24" no matter distance.


----------



## benkies

hi, can someone answer this question for me?
I know Gsync is disabled when your FPS is higher than monitor refresh rate. My screen refresh rate is 165, my fps ingame is limited to 165, but sometimes it goes up to 167 or 168 for a split second. Does Gsync automatically turn on after FPS goes back to 165, or do I need to restart the game?








Thanks in advance


----------



## ondoy

gsync is enable when fps is <= refresh rate...
vsync is enable when fps is > refresh rate...

enable gsync & vsync from nvidia control panel, then disable vsync from game settings...


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> gsync is enable when fps is <= refresh rate...
> vsync is enable when fps is > refresh rate...
> 
> enable gsync & vsync from nvidia control panel, then disable vsync from game settings...


No....if you have vsync enabled(and gsync is a mode of vsync, like ulmb) you dont go over max refhresh rate. Limit is 144fps(for 144Hz) or 165fps(for 165Hz).
If you disable vsync, you go over refresh limit but you dont have gsync.
Gsync is last evolution of vsync and work up to max monitor refresh rate and the related fps, because synchronize monitor refresh with framerate.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benkies*
> 
> hi, can someone answer this question for me?
> I know Gsync is disabled when your FPS is higher than monitor refresh rate. My screen refresh rate is 165, my fps ingame is limited to 165, but sometimes it goes up to 167 or 168 for a split second. Does Gsync automatically turn on after FPS goes back to 165, or do I need to restart the game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


you should limit the fps ingame to 163fps, it never should reach the max hz when g-sync is activated.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> No....if you have vsync enabled(and gsync is a mode of vsync, like ulmb) you dont go over max refhresh rate. Limit is 144fps(for 144Hz) or 165fps(for 165Hz).
> If you disable vsync, you go over refresh limit but you dont have gsync.
> Gsync is last evolution of vsync and work up to max monitor refresh rate and the related fps, because synchronize monitor refresh with framerate.


gsync isn't a mode on vsync in the latest nvidia control panel, it's now separate and behaves differently...


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> gsync isn't a mode on vsync in the latest nvidia control panel, it's now separate and behaves differently...


Select ULMB and apply, now select GSYNC and apply, vsync turn automatically on.
They are separated because you can also use ulmb instead of gsync.


----------



## ondoy

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better
Quote:


> For enthusiasts, we've included a new advanced control option that enables G-SYNC to be disabled when the frame rate of a game exceeds the maximum refresh rate of the G-SYNC monitor. For instance, if your frame rate can reach 250 on a 144Hz monitor, the new option will disable G-SYNC once you exceed 144 frames per second.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbm*
> 
> Then there is ni point in getting a bigger monitor


He didn't want a bigger monitor in the first place.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better


Yes! I wrote: "If you disable vsync, you go over refresh limit but you dont have gsync."
Gsync synchronize refresh rate to framerate and operating limit is max monitor refresh









You wrote: "vsync is enable when fps is > refresh rate..."
It's an error, because if fps >max refresh rate you dont have vsync also


----------



## ondoy

nvidia recently added how vsync behaves when it reaches above 145+ fps, vsync will cap your framerate
to 144. if you turn vsync on from nvcp it will never go past 144fps, if you turn it off it will go past 144fps if you cards are capable.


----------



## mbm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> nvidia recently added how vsync behaves when it reaches above 145+ fps, vsync will cap your framerate
> to 144. if you turn vsync on from nvcp it will never go past 144fps, if you turn it off it will go past 144fps if you cards are capable.


so capping the game to ex. 142 mhz inside game settings is still the way to go ?


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbm*
> 
> so capping the game to ex. 142 mhz inside game settings is still the way to go ?


that's one way, or you can just turn gsync on and vsync on from nvcp...
then from game settings you can turn off vsync...


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> nvidia recently added how vsync behaves when it reaches above 145+ fps, vsync will cap your framerate
> to 144. if you turn vsync on from nvcp it will never go past 144fps, if you turn it off it will go past 144fps if you cards are capable.


This has always been the work of vsync...it's not a new thing








With vsync on you have always gsync because you are limited to 144fps, with vsync off you pass 144fps but gsync dont work because is limited to max refresh of monitor=max fps =144 (or 165 in last upgraded models)


----------



## Noremac258

I was pleasantly surprised, I have no back light bleed. Like literally none. To the point where taking photos are hard.


Shooting without flash put a slight yellow tint onto the photo so having flash was the only way. There is literally no back light bleed. Anything you see on the screen is glare. I don't seem to have a 165hz overclock able model, and I'm perfectly okay with that. These are just my first impressions but so far I can't find anything wrong with my model. After calibration the colours are very good, and when set to 150 nits it's perfect.

This uniformity is also very good. And I can't find any dead pixels. For once in my life I've actually had good luck. This is definitely a keeper. And if anyone is wondering I purchased this from Amazon Canada.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> This has always been the work of vsync...it's not a new thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With vsync on you have always gsync because you are limited to 144fps, with vsync off you pass 144fps but gsync dont work because is limited to max refresh of monitor=max fps =144 (or 165 in last upgraded models)


yes i know, but only until recently that they separated gsync from vsync on nvcp...
see the link that i posted... previously they're all under vsync...


----------



## benkies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> nvidia recently added how vsync behaves when it reaches above 145+ fps, vsync will cap your framerate
> to 144. if you turn vsync on from nvcp it will never go past 144fps, if you turn it off it will go past 144fps if you cards are capable.


V-sync is always disabled in both Nvidia control panel and ingame, but my FPS is limited to 165 because of Gsync. So what's the point of touching v-sync at all? I thought G-sync replaces it.


----------



## ondoy

from nvcp
monitor tech: gsync
vsync: on
game settings: vsync off

with vsync on and gsync it will always cap at 144 fps..

from nvcp
monitor tech: gsync
vsync: off
game settings: vsync off

with gsync on and vsync off, it will go past 144 fps...
even though you have gsync on, once it go past 144, you'll see screen tearing...

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better
Quote:


> For enthusiasts, we've included a new advanced control option that enables G-SYNC to be disabled when the frame rate of a game exceeds the maximum refresh rate of the G-SYNC monitor. For instance, if your frame rate can reach 250 on a 144Hz monitor, the new option will disable G-SYNC once you exceed 144 frames per second.


----------



## benkies

are those images taken from your PC, and what graphic cards do you use?
I have 980ti, Vsync is disabled everywhere, and for some reason Gsync only works in Windowed mode (fps capped at 165), if I go full screen, FPS will jump to over 300+. From what I read on Google, Gsync is supposed to limit your FPS to screen refresh rate, and the nvidia update after 353.30 broke Gsync fullscreen mode for people using gtx 980ti


----------



## ondoy

yup, strix 980ti sli...
using driver 359.06

as seen, gsync will not limit your fps to refresh rate if you have vsync off, need to enable vsync...


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> yes i know, but only until recently that they separated gsync from vsync on nvcp...
> see the link that i posted... previously they're all under vsync...


Ok, thank you!
I bought this monitor after this separation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benkies*
> 
> are those images taken from your PC, and what graphic cards do you use?
> I have 980ti, Vsync is disabled everywhere, and for some reason Gsync only works in Windowed mode (fps capped at 165), if I go full screen, FPS will jump to over 300+. From what I read on Google, Gsync is supposed to limit your FPS to screen refresh rate, and the nvidia update after 353.30 broke Gsync fullscreen mode for people using gtx 980ti


Gsync only work up to max refresh of monitor because synchronize refresh rate to framerate...and max refresh rate of our monitor is 144Hz(or 165Hz in new october manifacturing) = 144fps


----------



## benkies

Is G-sync supposed to limit your FPS when V-sync is off? What I don't understand is when I play games (Fifa16, CS:GO, Witcher 3, GTA 5) on full screen mode, the FPS ranges from 200-300, but when I play on windowed mode, the FPS always stays at 165 (which is my monitor refresh rate). Why is my fps limited in windowed mode but not fullscreen?


----------



## Noremac258

LinusTechTips found it's better to have vsync on with gsync at higher frame rates, and off at lower.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzHxhjcE0eQ


----------



## whipple16

Anyone have this issue with red and blue vertical line on 1 side of the screen???





i also have another issue with another XB270 HU...

strange glitchy lines when scrolling..

yopu mainly notice the lines on the blue


----------



## ondoy

that's bad... the left is white while the right is greyish...
never had those...


----------



## whipple16

the one with the vertical lines was supposed to be the replacement for the monitor with the scrolling issues and a few dead pixles and it turned out to be way worse than the original one.

here is a little better video of the scrolling issue? think it a monitor problem or something that could be fix with some sort of calibration?


----------



## SlammiN

Anyone got any tips on de-glossing this thing? Would be great once that's done!!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have this issue with red and blue vertical line on 1 side of the screen???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have another issue with another XB270 HU...
> 
> strange glitchy lines when scrolling..
> 
> yopu mainly notice the lines on the blue


I think the scrolling issues has to do with having hardware acceleration on or off in google chrome. Should play around with it and see which settings work for you. Be warned that hardware acceleration on could cause other issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Anyone got any tips on de-glossing this thing? Would be great once that's done!!


Would love to see it done. Not sure if anyone has tried it yet though. Considering the price of these things it's not a surprise since messing it up would be costly.


----------



## SlammiN

Ive seen this idea up to now...

http://youtu.be/31hhHEDIlj8

Someone earlier in this thread also mentions they modified the bezel but I don't think they showed pictures or said how to


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Ive seen this idea up to now...
> 
> http://youtu.be/31hhHEDIlj8
> 
> Someone earlier in this thread also mentions they modified the bezel but I don't think they showed pictures or said how to


For some reason I was thinking you meant the matte coating on the screen. No way I'd void warranty by scratching up the bezel like that.


----------



## whipple16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I think the scrolling issues has to do with having hardware acceleration on or off in google chrome. Should play around with it and see which settings work for you. Be warned that hardware acceleration on could cause other issues.
> Would love to see it done. Not sure if anyone has tried it yet though. Considering the price of these things it's not a surprise since messing it up would be costly.


I use firefox. I was having issues with my secondary monitor as well and decidede to try and connect my 1080 monitor via DVI instead of HDMI and it seems to have solved the crashing problems and the issues on both monitors as well. its only been a few hours but since the cable swap i havnt had any issues! crossing my fingers it was just a faulty HDMI that was causing the issues with everything!!!


----------



## Chargeit

Good to know you got it worked out.


----------



## Levesque

Got a new XB271HU a couple of days ago, so brought my XB270HU at work to replace my ''old'' 30'' LCD. That 30'' was calibrated with i1 Pro/ i1 Display.

So I just switched the XB270HU, and it was waaaay too dark.







So I just resetted Color management to ''Default'', deleted the .icm profile, uninstalled i1 Display software and... Windows 10 keeps the 30'' calibration. Le sigh.







So it's way too dark, and have to crank my XB270HU brightness to 100.







At home I was using it with 24 brightness with same ambiant.

So what am I missing here? Uninstalled i1 Display, deleted every .icm profile made with it, resetted everything in ''Color Management'' to default. But nothing is working. Windows 10 keeps loading that profile from somewhere and don't want to stop loading it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Me Boosta

Guys, update on my situation. I've been waiting for ages for Newegg to get the XB271HU since i didn't want to pay tax on Amazon or the Acer Store. I've waited 4 months already, and i was going to wait even longer because i'm patient.

HOWEVER, something changed all my plans. Newegg is currently selling the XB270HU for $566 with a promo code. And considering that the newer models of this come with 165 Hz overclock too, the only difference between this and the XB271HU is only the better design and HDMI port. I honestly don't think that is worth $240.

So i took a leap of faith, and ordered the XB270HU. If there are any issues with it, I can just return it. But it seems that the latest batches have much better QC.

What do you guys think of my decision?

Also, did the people who got the October models, where did you get it from? DId anyone who order from Newegg recently get an October Panel?


----------



## Shoey Peachew

The significant yellow glow on the bottom left of my monitor has significantly diminished. That makes me a happy camper!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> ...Also, did the people who got the October models, where did you get it from? DId anyone who order from Newegg recently get an October Panel?


I bought mine from Amazon.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey, have any of ya'll tested out the "Gamer" gamma setting? I tested it for the first time last night and was amazed at how much deeper the colors looked. I have used 2.2 since getting the monitor. I was playing Diablo 3 last night and just not happy with the washed out look. I then messed with the gamma and found that the game looked much better at that setting. I'm not sure it's a setting I'd use in all things, but, Fallout 4 for instance looked much better with it. It no longer had the washed out look I've become accustomed to with this monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Guys, update on my situation. I've been waiting for ages for Newegg to get the XB271HU since i didn't want to pay tax on Amazon or the Acer Store. I've waited 4 months already, and i was going to wait even longer because i'm patient.
> 
> HOWEVER, something changed all my plans. Newegg is currently selling the XB270HU for $566 with a promo code. And considering that the newer models of this come with 165 Hz overclock too, the only difference between this and the XB271HU is only the better design and HDMI port. I honestly don't think that is worth $240.
> 
> So i took a leap of faith, and ordered the XB270HU. If there are any issues with it, I can just return it. But it seems that the latest batches have much better QC.
> 
> What do you guys think of my decision?
> 
> Also, did the people who got the October models, where did you get it from? DId anyone who order from Newegg recently get an October Panel?


Word of warning, I think it's the TN version that was on sale. Could be wrong, but, I suggest you double check that. And remember, you can always deny a package at the door. Though I'd call Newegg and let them know you made a mistake ordering it if that's the case.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hey, have any of ya'll tested out the "Gamer" gamma setting? I tested it for the first time last night and was amazed at how much deeper the colors looked. I have used 2.2 since getting the monitor. I was playing Diablo 3 last night and just not happy with the washed out look. I then messed with the gamma and found that the game looked much better at that setting. I'm not sure it's a setting I'd use in all things, but, Fallout 4 for instance looked much better with it. It no longer had the washed out look I've become accustomed to with this monitor.
> 
> Word of warning, I think it's the TN version that was on sale. Could be wrong, but, I suggest you double check that. And remember, you can always deny a package at the door. Though I'd call Newegg and let them know you made a mistake ordering it if that's the case.


I was well aware of that possibility before i ordered and checked. It is the IPS version for sure. The TN version is selling for $550.

I guess both of us were suspicious because this is such a ridiculous price, that it's almost too good to be true.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Guys, update on my situation. I've been waiting for ages for Newegg to get the XB271HU since i didn't want to pay tax on Amazon or the Acer Store. I've waited 4 months already, and i was going to wait even longer because i'm patient.
> 
> HOWEVER, something changed all my plans. Newegg is currently selling the XB270HU for $566 with a promo code. And considering that the newer models of this come with 165 Hz overclock too, the only difference between this and the XB271HU is only the better design and HDMI port. I honestly don't think that is worth $240.
> 
> So i took a leap of faith, and ordered the XB270HU. If there are any issues with it, I can just return it. But it seems that the latest batches have much better QC.
> 
> What do you guys think of my decision?
> 
> Also, did the people who got the October models, where did you get it from? DId anyone who order from Newegg recently get an October Panel?


You made the right decision. I saw that deal on slickdeals and it's a pretty awesome deal for the 165Hz panel.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> You made the right decision. I saw that deal on slickdeals and it's a pretty awesome deal for the 165Hz panel.


I just hope that i get an October model. Even I don't, I won't really be bothered because I'm planning on using it at 120 Hz with ULMB. If i just get one that doesn't have any faults, I'll be more than content.

I did eventually plan on getting a console later on, so I was initially happy that the XB271HU came with a HDMI port. However, I just ordered a 43" LG 1080p TV for $220 last weekend. Got an insane deal. And it will do a much better job with consoles because it's 1080p and there won't be any weird scaling from 1080p to 1440p. And since most console games don't even render in 1080p (900p, 720p, 792p!?!!), the TV will have a much better scaler than the XB271HU.

So for the same price of a XB271HU, I got the XB270HU and a 43 " TV that i can use for Movies/shows/consoles. I'm just hoping i get a decent panel.


----------



## garbageday

I'm in California so I get hit with tax and recycle fee. With the deal it's $609 Newegg with 4-7 business day shipping vs Amazon $746 prime 2day shipping. I would prefer to go with Amazon since they have awesome customer service if I were to have an issue with the display and it seems they are shipping recently manufactured units _(October model)_. The Newegg deal is very tempting though..


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garbageday*
> 
> I'm in California so I get hit with tax and recycle fee. With the deal it's $609 Newegg with 4-7 business day shipping vs Amazon $746 prime 2day shipping. I would prefer to go with Amazon since they have awesome customer service if I were to have an issue with the display and it seems they are shipping recently manufactured units _(October model)_. The Newegg deal is very tempting though..


If you're living in California, you're going to get hit with tax in almost every single website. In one way, you're lucky that you don't have to contemplate from where to buy. I could have ordered the XB271HU form Amazon about a month ago, but I didn't because of $62 tax.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Joining The Club!


----------



## ondoy

Acer XB270HU bprz 27-inch WQHD NVIDIA G-SYNC (2560 x 1440) Widescreen Monitor @ 566.99


----------



## garbageday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> Acer XB270HU bprz 27-inch WQHD NVIDIA G-SYNC (2560 x 1440) Widescreen Monitor @ 566.99


Just placed my order at $566 + tax with Amazon prime







What's funny is less than a day ago I contacted Amazon to see if they would pricematch Newegg's special+promo as I much prefer shopping with Amazon. They informed me they do not pricematch and that was the end of the conversation. I was then doing more research and had actually planned to wait for Amazon to get the XB271HU's in stock or see if the Asus quality control issues were being fixed on the PG279Q's as I prefer the "look" of that display. Seeing this deal pop up on Amazon pushed me to make the purchase right away


----------



## Penal Stingray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> Acer XB270HU bprz 27-inch WQHD NVIDIA G-SYNC (2560 x 1440) Widescreen Monitor @ 566.99


TY So much for posting this i paid 707 on mine now Amazon is refunding me $140


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garbageday*
> 
> Just placed my order at $566 + tax with Amazon prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is less than a day ago I contacted Amazon to see if they would pricematch Newegg's special+promo as I much prefer shopping with Amazon. They informed me they do not pricematch and that was the end of the conversation. I was then doing more research and had actually planned to wait for Amazon to get the XB271HU's in stock or see if the Asus quality control issues were being fixed on the PG279Q's as I prefer the "look" of that display. Seeing this deal pop up on Amazon pushed me to make the purchase right away


Why didn't you just buy it from Newegg? That's what i did. And yes, even i was waiting for Newegg to list the XB271HU. But $230 for a better design is not worth it.


----------



## garbageday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Why didn't you just buy it from Newegg? That's what i did. And yes, even i was waiting for Newegg to list the XB271HU. But $230 for a better design is not worth it.


I was tempted to order from Newegg however I only have a standard account there _(4-7day shipping)_ and their return policy wasn't very clear if there happened to be a problem with the display. I order a ton of stuff through Amazon _(with Prime)_ and they are always extremely reliable with good service. With the price being the same on Amazon as the deal on Newegg it was an easy decision for me


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garbageday*
> 
> I was tempted to order from Newegg however I only have a standard account there _(4-7day shipping)_ and their return policy wasn't very clear if there happened to be a problem with the display. I order a ton of stuff through Amazon _(with Prime)_ and they are always extremely reliable with good service. With the price being the same on Amazon as the deal on Newegg it was an easy decision for me


But Newegg won't charge you tax unless you live on 3 or 4 specific states. And I asked customer care about their return policy. They said that if you receive a defective unit, they would offer free returns with no restocking fees.


----------



## garbageday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> But Newegg won't charge you tax unless you live on 3 or 4 specific states. And I asked customer care about their return policy. They said that if you receive a defective unit, they would offer free returns with no restocking fees.


As mentioned above, I live in one of those states _(California)_ so I am hit with tax from both stores. As of today, the price was the same _($609 OTD on Amazon vs $609 OTD on Newegg)_ so I went with Amazon as I have a Prime account and will get the display on the 23rd







I'm not sure why we are still discussing this







but it ultimately came down to a vendor I was more comfortable ordering from. I'll post up pictures of the display once I receive it next week


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garbageday*
> 
> As mentioned above, I live in one of those states _(California)_ so I am hit with tax from both stores. As of today, the price was the same _($609 OTD on Amazon vs $609 OTD on Newegg)_ so I went with Amazon as I have a Prime account and will get the display on the 23rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why we are still discussing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it ultimately came down to a vendor I was more comfortable ordering from. I'll post up pictures of the display once I receive it next week


Oh. Sorry I missed that you lived in California. I didn't realize you were the same person.

Even if i had to choose between Amazon and Newegg if they were the same price, i would go with Amazon. Hope you get a good one. Mine's due on the 22nd.


----------



## motivman

I went through 6, yes 6 of these monitors before i found a perfect one. the first two were October models with the 165hz overclock option. they were both pixel perfect at first, but also had bad back light bleeding in the bottom right corner. After about a week and half of use, i noticed that they both developed dead pixels. I took them back to Frys and got the MG279Q (which was good, except for one dead subpixel, that doesn't bother me), and another XB270HU. This was also an october model with 165hz. This one had perfect backlighting but had a huge clump of dead pixels towards the middle of the screen. So back it went to Frys. The next two replacements were September models with no 165hz option, but they both also had dead pixels and mediocre backlighting (excessive bleed on bottom right corner). One more return to Frys and I get another september model. This one was pixel perfect, but unfortunately, it had significant backlight bleeding on the lower right corner, and upper left corner. At this point, i was so tired of returning these monitors, that i just told myself i would just keep this one. I also noticed that the contrast was very low on this monitor (867:1 according to i1displaypro) and the colors did not pop like my other returns and the Asus MG279Q next to it. I was still like, "what the hell, i will just keep this monitor..", till i saw amazon had this on sale for $567 last night. I called Frys and they only had September models brand new, and two open box October models (probably my returns). I really wanted an October model, but i said i will go for the lottery again and see if i can get a better September model, even though i will be missing out on the 165hz option. I really did not notice a difference between 165hz and 144hz. Keep in mind, all the other monitors i have been returning at this point, i was paying full price of $709 plus tax. I am glad to say that i lucked out with this last September model. Not only did i pay $567 plus tax on this one, but it is a September model with 165hz overclock option! I was under the impression that the 165hz versions started with October models. The icing on the cake is that the monitor has PERFECT backlighting, no IPS GLOW and NO DEAD PIXELS!!!! I am so happy right now. This monitor is so good, that i can watch movies with very dark scenes comfortably in a pitch dark room! Blacks are Black, Whites are white. Contract ratio is amazing at 1350:1, it looks oh so freaking beautiful! The moral of my story is that you guys should not give up on this monitor, keep returning till you get a perfect model. It cost way too much money to accept one with flaws out of frustration. QC on these monitors is horrible, but if you are persistent, and get a good one, the payoff is way better than the frustration of all the returns.


----------



## MurderCity138

Comrades. I am happy to join your ranks as I am now the proud owner of this storied monitor. I'd like to thank all you who have taken the time to post your findings on this site and help the rest of us still on the fence to take the plunge. That said, I'd also like to share my initial thoughts. First,yes, some yellow/orange blotch in bottom right on a pure black screen. Stand and base look nicer than early builds..orange ring is like a burnt orange and made of metal not plastic as I thought. OC'able to 165hz. Has Aimpoint assist and full color adjust--it looks like they just dumped the osd/software of the 271 into later builds o the 270. Also--and my apologies to the OGs--last night Amazon dropped the price to $566, I went to Frys and had em price match. I got this beast for $613 otd!!!


----------



## FuriouStyles

The 165hz is pretty meaningless imo. You can only use ULMB up to 100 hz and I can't imagine there being any significant different between 144 and 165hz. I just took advantage of the newegg deal myself and make sure you have premier. Read that guy's really long post above me if you need to know why.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriouStyles*
> 
> The 165hz is pretty meaningless imo. You can only use ULMB up to 100 hz and I can't imagine there being any significant different between 144 and 165hz. I just took advantage of the newegg deal myself and make sure you have premier. Read that guy's really long post above me if you need to know why.


ULMB works up to 120 Hz for models manufactured after April or May 2015. But this doesn't matter because you can't use ULMB and G-Sync at the same time. And there is hardly a difference between 165 Hz and 144 Hz.

Where did your monitor ship out of? I ordered from Newegg as well and it's coming on the 22nd from NJ.


----------



## motivman

I can use ULMB up to 120hz on my monitor.


----------



## Me Boosta

Some people have mentioned this in the XB271HU forum, but I don't really know the validity of their claims or whether it applies to the XB270HU. They say that when enabling ULMB, they can see significant ghosting? People with XB270HUs, have you also experienced this?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Some people have mentioned this in the XB271HU forum, but I don't really know the validity of their claims or whether it applies to the XB270HU. They say that when enabling ULMB, they can see significant ghosting? People with XB270HUs, have you also experienced this?


I've seen it. I'm guessing they aren't using V-Sync since that's when I really notice it (when frame rate is not equal to refresh rate). It has also been shown that there can be ghosting in the upper and lower potions of the screen with ULMB, but none in the middle (I haven't yet noticed this).


----------



## jbb817

Just got my new XB270HU from Newegg. I live super close to the Edison, NJ warehouse, so I got mine today after ordering on Dec 17. Mine is a September 2015 model. It can overclock to 165hz in the OSD and I verified that it works using the Blurbusters frameskipping test. After using a 27" 1080p monitor and 40"1080p HDTV both at 60hz, this is an amazing upgrade. I don't know how I lived without the higher refresh rate, Gsync, and 1440p. No dead pixels and minor backlight bleed in the bottom right corner, but nothing that is super distracting.


----------



## FuriouStyles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> ULMB works up to 120 Hz for models manufactured after April or May 2015. But this doesn't matter because you can't use ULMB and G-Sync at the same time. And there is hardly a difference between 165 Hz and 144 Hz.
> 
> Where did your monitor ship out of? I ordered from Newegg as well and it's coming on the 22nd from NJ.


Memphis, TN I believe. Got my fingers crossed that there's no dead pixels and minimal BLB. But if not I don't care, that RMA will be on Newegg's dime.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've seen it. I'm guessing they aren't using V-Sync since that's when I really notice it (when frame rate is not equal to refresh rate). It has also been shown that there can be ghosting in the upper and lower potions of the screen with ULMB, but none in the middle (I haven't yet noticed this).


But they seem to mention it happens in the UFO test website. Which is odd because Vsync is a non factor outside of games. Even the TFT Central Review mentions that ghosting although captured in still pictures, cannot be seen at all during normal use because of the strobing. I'll definitely check it out when I get my XB270HU. I plan to use ULMB instead of G-Sync.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> Just got my new XB270HU from Newegg. I live super close to the Edison, NJ warehouse, so I got mine today after ordering on Dec 17. Mine is a September 2015 model. It can overclock to 165hz in the OSD and I verified that it works using the Blurbusters frameskipping test. After using a 27" 1080p monitor and 40"1080p HDTV both at 60hz, this is an amazing upgrade. I don't know how I lived without the higher refresh rate, Gsync, and 1440p. No dead pixels and minor backlight bleed in the bottom right corner, but nothing that is super distracting.


That's great to hear! I hope I get one of the newer models as well without any faults. Even I ordered on the 17th, but will be delivered on the 22nd.


----------



## Me Boosta

Okay, I've got a huge favor to ask you guys. There will be a lot of inflow of new owners of this monitor due to the recent Newegg/Amazon sale (including myself).

Somebody in this forum say that the previous TFT recommended settings does not really work well with the newer batches which can be overclocked to 165 Hz.

Can anybody with the newer panels post their recommended settings? And if somebody with a calibrator can generate an ICC profile for everyone to use, it would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Some people have mentioned this in the XB271HU forum, but I don't really know the validity of their claims or whether it applies to the XB270HU. They say that when enabling ULMB, they can see significant ghosting? People with XB270HUs, have you also experienced this?


Yes, this is normal. It happens also on my PG279Q. There is obvious ghosting but motion blur is reduced pretty much. So it's a tradeoff. But someone stated it is possible to disable OD in service menu, but don't know if it's a truth. In any case OD option is disabled in ULMB mode.


----------



## ScottishPickle

I use the 50/45/46 rgb but with 80 brightness. My model is October 2015 and can be overclocked to 165.


----------



## caenlen

i got mine today from newegg, $566 deal like everyone else recently. there is a scratch where the DP plugin is, so they either tested this at the factory or it is a refurb, August panel.... whites are so yellowy I can't stand it, my X-Star 1440p 120hz has 100x better whites/colors than this... i just wish I had freesync/gsync... bah come on samsung pls panels!!!! make some gsync freesync!!!


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i got mine today from newegg, $566 deal like everyone else recently. there is a scratch where the DP plugin is, so they either tested this at the factory or it is a refurb, August panel.... whites are so yellowy I can't stand it, my X-Star 1440p 120hz has 100x better whites/colors than this... i just wish I had freesync/gsync... bah come on samsung pls panels!!!! make some gsync freesync!!!


Have you tried tinkering with the settings to TFT Central's recommended? Also, does it come with any baclight bleed or dead pixels/dust?


----------



## mynameisnick4

I am another person that snagged one of these during the Newegg sale. I got mine today (October 2015 panel) but it has a dead pixel in the bottom left of the screen and so begins the RMA process. It looks like the monitor is gone from Newegg (I don't count other sellers) so I am wondering if they did the sale to clear their stock and won't be getting anymore in. If that's the case will Newegg only give a refund? I'm really liking the monitor so far coming from a Korean 2560x1440 monitor.


----------



## garbageday

Just received mine from the Amazon sale. Ordered Saturday and it arrived two days early _(originally scheduled for Wednesday)_ so I was very happy about the quick delivery







Mine is an October 2015 build. I have very minimal BLB in the middle top and two dead pixels _(one on the very very top left corner and another in the upper left quadrant of the display)_. Going to use the monitor for the next day or two and see if it bothers me enough to RMA it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garbageday*
> 
> Just received mine from the Amazon sale. Ordered Saturday and it arrived two days early _(originally scheduled for Wednesday)_ so I was very happy about the quick delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is an October 2015 build. I have very minimal BLB in the middle top and two dead pixels _(one on the very very top left corner and another in the upper left quadrant of the display)_. Going to use the monitor for the next day or two and see if it bothers me enough to RMA it.


i got mine from newegg, same $566 sale... here is pic in dark room, august 2015 panel, and you could tell it had been used before me, had a scratch mark where DP plugs in... load of bs. im sending it back, im done forever until OLED comes out. or Samsung gets into the ring. also i am prob done shopping at newegg, this is really crappy of them... tho its prob acer doing it not then...


----------



## mynameisnick4

Anyone have success with fixing stuck pixels or having them go away with time on these monitors? I'm pretty sure mine is a stuck pixel vs dead as it shows red on white screens.


----------



## Me Boosta

Okay, UPS just delivered my monitor from the Newegg Sale. Unfortunately, I've got one hell of a homework assignment due by tomorrow so I can't open it till then.

Quick question, is the manufacturing date on the packaging box the same as the manufacturing date on the label that is on the monitor itself?

I was curious, because the label on the box says it is manufactured in August. If that's true, then guess there's no 165 Hz overclock for me. Which i didn't really care about. As long as i it doesn't have any faults, I'll be happy.


----------



## Armorous

Mine also had a August
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Quick question, is the manufacturing date on the packaging box the same as the manufacturing date on the label that is on the monitor itself?
> 
> I was curious, because the label on the box says it is manufactured in August. If that's true, then guess there's no 165 Hz overclock for me. Which i didn't really care about. As long as i it doesn't have any faults, I'll be happy.


Mine came from newegg today as well with a August 2015 date, which is the same on the box and on the monitor.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armorous*
> 
> Mine also had a August
> Mine came from newegg today as well with a August 2015 date, which is the same on the box and on the monitor.


How is the monitor? Any Baclight bleed or Dead Pixels?


----------



## sidneymarcus

Mine arrived yesterday, set it up tonight. Got it from Newegg $567 deal last week.

Mine is also August 2015 batch (says so both on the box and the actual monitor). I was also hoping to get the newer 165hz batch. But no big deal. I have only tried Assassin's Creed Syndicate with NVIDIA optimal settings (980ti) so far. Rarely crossed 100fps and never hit 144. Mine was shipped from Indianapolis warehouse. I wonder if that one had an older batch (August 2015) that Newegg was trying to clear up.

The monitor itself is decent. But has poor build quality. Hate the power led. This has already been stated in innumerable reviews by now. Picture looks nice. High frame rate with G-sync feels smoother than my previous 1080p/60hz monitors.

I did the white, red, green and blue full-screen image test. Can't really find any dead pixels. On a black background, there is some backlight bleed when seen in a dark room. But it doesn't really bother me in games or windows.

But then again, I am no display aficionado. I did not even know that people actually look for dead pixels or backlight bleed like this until I started reading reviews for this monitor. How the hell does even find a single dead pixel in this kind of ppi anyways??!! I am also extremely lazy. The idea of re-boxing it and going through the Newegg RMA bothers me a lot more than whatever light is leaking out at the moment.

I have attached some pics taken with an iPhone 5s camera. Bleed seems to be worse when camera was up close, but not so much when farther out.

http://imgur.com/a/SYjyE

Overall, I am satisfied with the purchase so far given the price. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidneymarcus*
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday, set it up tonight. Got it from Newegg $567 deal last week.
> 
> Mine is also August 2015 batch (says so both on the box and the actual monitor). I was also hoping to get the newer 165hz batch. But no big deal. I have only tried Assassin's Creed Syndicate with NVIDIA optimal settings (980ti) so far. Rarely crossed 100fps and never hit 144. Mine was shipped from Indianapolis warehouse. I wonder if that one had an older batch (August 2015) that Newegg was trying to clear up.
> 
> The monitor itself is decent. But has poor build quality. Hate the power led. This has already been stated in innumerable reviews by now. Picture looks nice. High frame rate with G-sync feels smoother than my previous 1080p/60hz monitors.
> 
> I did the white, red, green and blue full-screen image test. Can't really find any dead pixels. On a black background, there is some backlight bleed when seen in a dark room. But it doesn't really bother me in games or windows.
> 
> But then again, I am no display aficionado. I did not even know that people actually look for dead pixels or backlight bleed like this until I started reading reviews for this monitor. How the hell does even find a single dead pixel in this kind of ppi anyways??!! I am also extremely lazy. The idea of re-boxing it and going through the Newegg RMA bothers me a lot more than whatever light is leaking out at the moment.
> 
> I have attached some pics taken with an iPhone 5s camera. Bleed seems to be worse when camera was up close, but not so much when farther out.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/SYjyE
> 
> Overall, I am satisfied with the purchase so far given the price. Let's hope it stays that way.


That looks great! Congratulations!

Even mine's an August panel. Can't wait to unbox it tomorrow. Hopefully, it will be just as good.

Sure, the design isn't that great. But I'm not willing to pay $240 more for a better design. And about the Power LED. Here's your solution:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Electrical-tape_black.jpg


----------



## garbageday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i got mine from newegg, same $566 sale... here is pic in dark room, august 2015 panel, and you could tell it had been used before me, had a scratch mark where DP plugs in... load of bs. im sending it back, im done forever until OLED comes out. or Samsung gets into the ring. also i am prob done shopping at newegg, this is really crappy of them... tho its prob acer doing it not then...


I tried taking a picture of mine but with my iPhone I just get the usual IPS glow. I'll try with an actual camera tomorrow or I'll take a video to show the BLB. The BLB is very minor on my panel so possibly the quality has improved from the August batches you guys got from Newegg and the October batch I got from Amazon. That's why I was very hesitant to do the Newegg deal as it seemed like they just wanted to clear out older inventory for a new batch of displays to come in. Totally ridiculous that they would send you a used display though









Overclocked to 165hz, going to go play some games and see if I can notice a difference at all from 144hz


----------



## DNAJAY

Just joined the owners club! Got mine from Amazon. Virtually no BLB, and no dead pixels! Overclocks to 165hz, OCT 2015. Looks like I just won the lottery!









I would be interested in what RBG settings people are using, so far mine's just at stock.


----------



## sidneymarcus

I am just following the TFT Central's "optimal" settings. You can find them at the beginning of this thread. Their brightness still seems a tad high though.


----------



## sidneymarcus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> That looks great! Congratulations!
> 
> Even mine's an August panel. Can't wait to unbox it tomorrow. Hopefully, it will be just as good.
> 
> Sure, the design isn't that great. But I'm not willing to pay $240 more for a better design. And about the Power LED. Here's your solution:
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Electrical-tape_black.jpg


Heh, thanks. Not sure whether to tolerate the light or go ghetto with the tape.

BTW, what is the purpose of the red trim at the base really? Is it supposed to glow or something or what?


----------



## DNAJAY

Yeah the TFT settings seem a bit off with this rendition, almost too dark. This looks decent (See Below), but I would be interested in what others are getting through calibration.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottishPickle*
> 
> I use the 50/45/46 rgb but with 80 brightness. My model is October 2015 and can be overclocked to 165.


----------



## Jenova69

So i've had this monitor for about 4 months now and mine developed a strange issue about a month ago. The entire right half of the screen has a green grid pattern on it! It comes and goes, but it's there probably a good 70% of the time. It makes no difference how long the monitor has been on. Sometimes it will flicker on and off then settle, just appear after a couple hours of use, and even right from a cold boot. So far i have tried 3 display port cables, another video card, lower resolution and refresh rates and it's still there. The monitor acts completely normal other than this issue. If anybody could give some insight into what this maybe i would greatly appreciate it.

It only shows an arc in this picture, but trust me it's all over. It's hard to capture on camera, but is pretty apparent in person.



This is from the first page on this thread. You can see where the color shifts in the center of the page.


----------



## Flameout

New to the Owners club. I got mine from Microcenter. It is great they price match so got it for the $566 deal. MC has a great return policy so I went through a few different monitors before this one. I tried two TN panels and really hated the look on them. Tried the Asus MG279Q and went through two of them as they both had dead pixels, with the first on also having some dust or something under the panel in the middle of the screen. I saw the deal on the Predator and decided to give it a shot. Sure glad I did. The first XB270HU had dead pixels. Had three different clusters so I returned it. The second one seemed different. The menu had changed. I found this forum and that is when I discovered that I must have gone from an earlier model to the Oct 2015 I have now. It has no dead pixels and I just set it up to 165hz. Looks great. I have some bleed through. It is the greatest in the lower right corner but all in all, it looks great. This forum is great with some fantastic information.


----------



## Subvert

Hi all! I just recently purchased this monitor from newegg and thought i would give my review of the process. I bought a refurbrished unit from newegg as ive had great luck with past refurbrished items and i got a sweet deal on this one. The first monitor that came in had terrible IPS glow on the entire right hand side of the screen so i RMA'd the monitor which was paid in full by newegg. The second unit cam just two days ago in mint condition. No dead pixels, no back light bleed, no IPS glow! Turning this monitor on for the first time is just amazing. Coming from a 55 inch 1080p plasma TV, the amount of detail and tremendous color of the screen is just astonishing. G Sync i thought was just a nice gimmick to have but holy **** this is a game changer for gaming. Because of the computer i use to game on is about 2 years old, the FPS of most games lingers around 40-50 FPS on ultra and so i just locked my frames on 30 before this monitor. But with G Sync you honestly cant tell the difference between a solid 60+ and the 40-50 i am getting. I sometimes have a hard time seeing the difference when hitting 120+ frames because there is minimal difference in terms of smoothness. All in all i have to say the some what nervous feeling of paying this much for a monitor is totally gone now that ive spent a couple days with it. One of the best purchases i have made!

Question for anyone who has a spyder 5, can you tell a difference between using the icc profiles on the first page and using the spyder 5? i was thinking of buying one as i want to get the best out of the monitor. The icc profile im using currently is really nice but im curious if putting down $100 would make it even better.


----------



## Me Boosta

Okay, I just set up my XB270HU which i got from the Newegg Sale. The 1440p resolution combined with the IPS pane and 144 Hzl blows be away. And i need your help!

There is one dead pixel which i spotted so far. It's near the left edge and is barely noticeable. I have to go looking for it if i want to see it. Not sure if it's dead or stuck, but I will run a stuck/ pixel fixer later on.

There is Backlight Bleed as well, but only noticeable on pitch black backgrounds. There are two bleed spots on the lower right and one in the upper edge towards the right. I know that Backlight bleed has diminished over time for most of you, so I'm going to wait for a while before i impetuously jump to the conclusion to return it.

What really bothers me is the uniformity. The left side of the screen looks warm, when the right side looks much cooler. Whites have a yellow tint on the left, is nearly perfect in the middle, and blue on the right. This is similar to the that some owners have talked about in the forum. Is this an issue with the calibration? I noticed that the blue tint on the side does change a bit as you move around so I'm assuming it's a consequence with the glow. Did anybody else experience this? If so, did it get better overtime?

Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## C3321J6

^ check in the OSD under settings if there is an overclock option they have been sending out with new firmware that let you OC to 165hz
Also if you have uniformity issues id send it back ive gone through 11 of these for backlight problems not one had that problem.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> ^ check in the OSD under settings if there is an overclock option they have been sending out with new firmware that let you OC to 165hz
> Also if you have uniformity issues id send it back ive gone through 11 of these for backlight problems not one had that problem.


What's the menu above OSD settings? Did they add color options with the later models :\?


----------



## sidneymarcus

All this talk about backlight bleed is now getting me worried. Should have never started reading all this - ignorance is bliss as they say...

Anyways, I decided to record a video with a higher end camera (Sony NEX) this time.

The monitor on the left is a Dell U2412M that have had for a couple of years now. XB270HU is on the right.

Note that even with this camera the effect is exaggerated quite a bit. For example, to my naked eyes the Dell on the left is pretty much black. The XB270HU on the right seems to have some bleed, particularly on the bottom right corner, but it changes as I move my viewing position. Looks good in games though.

https://youtu.be/0PMdV3eER-s

http://imgur.com/ZnCrG85

(August 2015 batch bought from recent $567 Newegg deal)


----------



## Me Boosta

Okay, like i said earlier, my monitor has some uniformity issues. I am not able to take a picture of it myself (my cell phone is ancient), But mine is very similar to this picture: http://i.imgur.com/wRiLRlD.jpg%5B/img%5D.

Notice how the grey is completely different on the left and right.

Investigate further, I notice that the tint is present mostly in the corners where the Glow/Bleed is. It's not noticeable in games at all, but when web browsing or anything with a lot of whites, it becomes very noticeable.

What do you guys say? I'm thinking of using it for 2 or 3 days and see if it improves. If not, I'll return it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Okay, like i said earlier, my monitor has some uniformity issues. I am not able to take a picture of it myself (my cell phone is ancient), But mine is very similar to this picture: http://i.imgur.com/wRiLRlD.jpg%5B/img%5D.
> 
> Notice how the grey is completely different on the left and right.
> 
> Investigate further, I notice that the tint is present mostly in the corners where the Glow/Bleed is. It's not noticeable in games at all, but when web browsing or anything with a lot of whites, it becomes very noticeable.
> 
> What do you guys say? I'm thinking of using it for 2 or 3 days and see if it improves. If not, I'll return it.


Yes, many panels from AUO suffer from this issue. I had 5 panels alltogether and 4 of them suffer from this to some degree. Ironically, XB270HU was ok, I had only luminance variation but no yellow tint. The second best was XB271HU. The uniformity is prett good but this display is warmer overall and at bottom it is slightly cooler. The worsr were PG279Q. Two of them had absolutelly ridicoulous tint at the top 1/3 of the screen, coupled with dust and blb. The third is better here but it had this timt at the 1/4 of the screen.

So unfortunatelly auo panels are not able to deliver constant quality without flaws. Yours is not exception and there is no way how to fix with calibration


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, many panels from AUO suffer from this issue. I had 5 panels alltogether and 4 of them suffer from this to some degree. Ironically, XB270HU was ok, I had only luminance variation but no yellow tint. The second best was XB271HU. The uniformity is prett good but this display is warmer overall and at bottom it is slightly cooler. The worsr were PG279Q. Two of them had absolutelly ridicoulous tint at the top 1/3 of the screen, coupled with dust and blb. The third is better here but it had this timt at the 1/4 of the screen.
> 
> So unfortunatelly auo panels are not able to deliver constant quality without flaws. Yours is not exception and there is no way how to fix with calibration


After close observation, I observe that the tint is caused by the bleeding. Because the uniformity.varies exactly at the bleed spots.

But the weird thing is the left corners have a yellow tint, and the right corners have a blue tint. So each 1/3rd portion of my monitor has a different uniformity. You would think that the tint would be the same color. Also, when observing the bleed/glow in the corners, I noticed that the bleed/glow on the right is yellow, while on the left it's orange. It's very strange

What do you think I should do? I'm thinking of using it over the weekend and then requesting an RMA if it doesn't improve.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> After close observation, I observe that the tint is caused by the bleeding. Because the uniformity.varies exactly at the bleed spots.
> 
> But the weird thing is the left corners have a yellow tint, and the right corners have a blue tint. So each 1/3rd portion of my monitor has a different uniformity. You would think that the tint would be the same color. Also, when observing the bleed/glow in the corners, I noticed that the bleed/glow on the right is yellow, while on the left it's orange. It's very strange
> 
> What do you think I should do? I'm thinking of using it over the weekend and then requesting an RMA if it doesn't improve.


I would definitelly return it, for me this is even worse than bleeding or dust. I can say now it will not dissapear, sorry. But you can play with it and try but I'm pretty sure you gonna return it. Ive returned 5 (various models) and still did not find an acceptable one.


----------



## nizoc

Hi again guys,

Got the monitor a couple days ago. Guess I won the lottery too? Other than a minor IPS glow small area (about 2 inches) near the top left corner, the monitor is flawless. No dead pixels, gorgeous. I'm sporting a GTX 760 and G-Sync and 144Hz are definitely working, but I got dual 970's on order on the way for SLI magic









As others stated, there seems to be a "settlement" or "break-in" for these IPS displays, i.e. after a week or two your IPS glow issues should subside, or rather DO subside. So don't judge your IPS glow from the first day of use. Gotta wait. But if you got dead pixels, that sucks and I feel bad for those that get them new.

Speaking of, I was surprised that people got refurbished units from that super deal on Newegg recently (where lots of us got this monitor for $566). I certainly got a brand new one.

The color reproduction is phenomenal on this thing.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I'm glad to hear your happy! Mine is pretty perfect too besides a little glow in the bottom right corner







enjoy


----------



## sidneymarcus

Those who have perfect panels, do you mind posting pictures with a black background in a dark room?

And those who have had to exchange to get a perfect panel, could y'all also post before and after pics?

It would be very interesting to see the comparison.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sidneymarcus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> Hi again guys,
> 
> As others stated, there seems to be a "settlement" or "break-in" for these IPS displays, i.e. after a week or two your IPS glow issues should subside, or rather DO subside. So don't judge your IPS glow from the first day of use. Gotta wait. But if you got dead pixels, that sucks and I feel bad for those that get them new.


I also get a feeling that the color uniformity and bleed has improved over the last few days of use. But it is hard to imagine any physical reason why that would be so. It is not a mechanical device. Could be just placebo for all we know.


----------



## poweruo

Well ive just orderen one..with any luck ill have it tomorrow. Hope i get a good panel, i can live with a little bleed and glow as long as there is no dead pixels.. i just hate dead pixels with a passion


----------



## nizoc

Yeah I agree. When watching a film with the black top and bottom bands, I can always see my minor "as if it's a small flashlight" IPS glow near the top left, but 1) it ain't so bad at all really and you can ONLY see it if that part of the screen is all black and 2) it may go away soon with some further burn-in / break-in time.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidneymarcus*
> 
> I also get a feeling that the color uniformity and bleed has improved over the last few days of use. But it is hard to imagine any physical reason why that would be so. It is not a mechanical device. Could be just placebo for all we know.


I've had mine for several months, around 3 months of running time, and the bleed issues have definitely improved. The reflection of my desk and arms in dark games like Freespace is more of an issue for me at this point.


----------



## nizoc

How do I tell when my monitor was manufactured? Is it just a sticker somewhere?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> How do I tell when my monitor was manufactured? Is it just a sticker somewhere?


It should be on the sticker on the back of the monitor with the serial.


----------



## nizoc

Oh duh how silly of me.







Ok I have a Sept 2015 build, yet in the OSD I see no option to overclock. Does this mean I just missed the cutoff for when they upgraded the firmware?


----------



## Bent

Good evening!

I jumped on the NewEgg deal that everyone else did. Mine has a Oct 2015 manufacture date. I found this thread because I was looking for some info about dead/stuck pixels. It looks like I have 2 stuck pixels? It appears greenish on a white screen and and is visible on green, blue, red but NOT on the black.


----------



## nizoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> Just got my new XB270HU from Newegg. I live super close to the Edison, NJ warehouse, so I got mine today after ordering on Dec 17. Mine is a September 2015 model. It can overclock to 165hz in the OSD and I verified that it works using the Blurbusters frameskipping test. After using a 27" 1080p monitor and 40"1080p HDTV both at 60hz, this is an amazing upgrade. I don't know how I lived without the higher refresh rate, Gsync, and 1440p. No dead pixels and minor backlight bleed in the bottom right corner, but nothing that is super distracting.


Hey JB,

I see you got a Sept '15 build, as I did. But I can't find an overclock option in the OSD. Where exactly would it be?


----------



## Bent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> Hey JB,
> 
> I see you got a Sept '15 build, as I did. But I can't find an overclock option in the OSD. Where exactly would it be?


I found my setting for it in the menu>setting(wrench)>"over clock"


----------



## nizoc

Sadly then it seems i don't have it. They must have done the switch at some point my my month of manufacture (Sept) and I missed the cutoff. I only have "OD" in that setting menu, and that ain't it for the overclock. Oh well.


----------



## Bent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> Sadly then it seems i don't have it. They must have done the switch at some point my my month of manufacture (Sept) and I missed the cutoff. I only have "OD" in that setting menu, and that ain't it for the overclock. Oh well.


I found an image of it here http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm about 1/3 the way down. Seems you missed it.

EDIT: I know that's not the same monitor but the menu picture shows the setting clearly.


----------



## nizoc

Thanks yeah I see it in the review. Ok so that brings us to this question: What is the frequency range that G-Sync can operate with? I read 30-144Hz? Or is it completely dependent on the monitor?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> Thanks yeah I see it in the review. Ok so that brings us to this question: What is the frequency range that G-Sync can operate with? I read 30-144Hz? Or is it completely dependent on the monitor?


It's dependent on the monitor, and for the XB270HU I've read it's 30-144 Hz. Keep in mind that the frame rate range for G-SYNC goes much lower than the 30 Hz minimum refresh rate.


----------



## Bent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> Thanks yeah I see it in the review. Ok so that brings us to this question: What is the frequency range that G-Sync can operate with? I read 30-144Hz? Or is it completely dependent on the monitor?


I get 144 at the menu of Siege and 110-120s when playing on ultra settings.


----------



## Bent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bent*
> 
> Good evening!
> 
> I jumped on the NewEgg deal that everyone else did. Mine has a Oct 2015 manufacture date. I found this thread because I was looking for some info about dead/stuck pixels. It looks like I have 2 stuck pixels? It appears greenish on a white screen and and is visible on green, blue, red but NOT on the black.


Can anyone confirm that his is a stuck pixel?


----------



## Shardnax

I presume it isn't just something on the monitor that could be cleaned? If it's not, it's gotta be dead pixels, stuck pixels, or dust.

As much as I like this monitor, I'm disappointed in Acer for not offering firmware/OSD updates.


----------



## Bent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I presume it isn't just something on the monitor that could be cleaned? If it's not, it's gotta be dead pixels, stuck pixels, or dust.
> 
> As much as I like this monitor, I'm disappointed in Acer for not offering firmware/OSD updates.


Definitely not something that can be cleaned off. I'm think its just stuck. I may keep it since its down in the corner and it doesn't catch my eye at all. RMA nightmare and getting a monitor that doesn't have the OC scares me.


----------



## whybother

nm


----------



## twocorns

I just purchased an XB270HU. I got lucky that I don't have any dead pixels (yet) and no back light bleed. BUT, the one major issue I have is the screen goes to "sleep" for a second and then comes back up, randomly. I've noticed it mostly happens during game play. The cables work fine, since I used the same ones with my now "old" Benq DP monitor. Any ideas what can cause the screen sleep/shutdown? I know my PC is fine, since I've been running fine for a year and the issue has only came up when I switched to this monitor.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## molleh

That still sounds like a cable (or cable seating) issue. I'd disconnect everything, and maybe flip the cable around. Then I'd try another DP cable if that didn't fix it, just to be 100% sure it's not the cable. Sometimes connectors on monitors fit well with one cable but not another.


----------



## twocorns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> That still sounds like a cable (or cable seating) issue. I'd disconnect everything, and maybe flip the cable around. Then I'd try another DP cable if that didn't fix it, just to be 100% sure it's not the cable. Sometimes connectors on monitors fit well with one cable but not another.


I used the DP cable that came with the monitor and so far, so good. No random screen sleeps/shutdowns. Thanks for the advice!

I'll post again if it the issue comes back.

Btw, this monitor is AMAZING.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twocorns*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I used the DP cable that came with the monitor and so far, so good. No random screen sleeps/shutdowns. Thanks for the advice!
> 
> I'll post again if it the issue comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, this monitor is AMAZING.


We already knew that







What GPU did you pair your XB270HU with?


----------



## nizoc

Folks, is there any way to have the firmware updated without sending the monitor out? Is it even worth it? Got a Sept build but with the 'ol "blue" OSD with no overclocking function.


----------



## nizoc

See attached screenshot from my iPhone. As you can see the glow is evident in all 4 corners. HOWEVER this is ONLY so with a photo! With my own eyes from any angle the ONLY visible one is the upper left and even then it's definitely less pronounced than how that corner appears in this came shot.

This leads me to believe that many people are over reacting with their adult tantrums about IPS glow. If the tech calls for it per the design, and if the naked eye can't perceive but a fraction of what's in my photo here - and even then it's so purely on a black display (at least in the corners) - then who cares. To boot as stated previously, there is a good chance after some breaking in the glow is reduced.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bent*
> 
> Definitely not something that can be cleaned off. I'm think its just stuck. I may keep it since its down in the corner and it doesn't catch my eye at all. RMA nightmare and getting a monitor that doesn't have the OC scares me.


thats not a stuck pixel too big that is screen damage i would send it back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> This leads me to believe that many people are over reacting with their adult tantrums about IPS glow. If the tech calls for it per the design, and if the naked eye can't perceive but a fraction of what's in my photo here - and even then it's so purely on a black display (at least in the corners) - then who cares. To boot as stated previously, there is a good chance after some breaking in the glow is reduced.


You have glow confused with bleed. Glow doesn't go away or reduce overtime.


----------



## nizoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> You have glow confused with bleed. Glow doesn't go away or reduce overtime.


Googling this for images yields the same images for both (i.e. the average person out there is also confused / clueless about it, despite their enthusiasm). Can you point me to 2 good examples to see the distinction? Thanks.


----------



## Bent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> thats not a stuck pixel too big that is screen damage i would send it back


Interesting you say that, a friend told me the same thing. For holiday returns newegg has extended their return policy to January 31st so I think i'll enjoy it for a few weeks before I send it back.

It is truly a great monitor.


----------



## TheZoof

Hey all!

I have to say that since my initial purchase, I have really come to love my Acer XB270HU. I had some initial concerns with IPS GLOW and some refresh issues however they sorted themselves out with patience, testing, and time.

I use a 3 monitor setup at home(I work from home) and one of my cheap LG monitors crapped out. I went out and purchased a cheap bargain for the IPS Samsung S24D360. I hooked it up, did some basic calibration and started playing with settings.

The key setting that I found was Samsung Magic Upscale. This took this $150 CAD monitor and made it a powerhouse. The image detail blows my Acer Xb270HU away. Obviously this concerns me since the Acer was almost 5 times more money.

I have been playing around with settings and redoing calibration for both monitors. As of this second I am using Bright 28, Contrast 49, Color 50,45,47 for my Acer. The thing is that even at 1440p the detail I see in the identical image comparing to this Samsung is amazing.

Now I am a bit familiar with vibrancy and not being 'true image, however if it looks better to the eye, then who am I to argue?

Any thoughts on this? Does Acer or Windows have such a setting to increase this detail?

I also want to add that not only does the Samsung look better with images it also does an amazing job with text using this setting.

Disclaimer: The Acer is not my first monitor. I actually have compared it to 5 other monitors so far directly(side by side with my eyes) and it was always the best image up until this point. I guess I can't get over how a 2 year old designed, 1/5th the price monitor can be superior for day to day usage.

Please help... if you can!









I am not sure if uploading pictures will help at all. The detail I see is mostly under the eyes and in the hair.


----------



## twocorns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> We already knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What GPU did you pair your XB270HU with?


I have 2 970s in SLI. Works great! BF4 runs in the 120-144hz range, with filtering off. Crysis 3 runs at around 90-95 w/o filtering, with Very High settings, and BF4 at Ultra. Both games lose about 1/3 of their FPS with filtering on.


----------



## twocorns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> 
> 
> See attached screenshot from my iPhone. As you can see the glow is evident in all 4 corners. HOWEVER this is ONLY so with a photo! With my own eyes from any angle the ONLY visible one is the upper left and even then it's definitely less pronounced than how that corner appears in this came shot.
> 
> This leads me to believe that many people are over reacting with their adult tantrums about IPS glow. If the tech calls for it per the design, and if the naked eye can't perceive but a fraction of what's in my photo here - and even then it's so purely on a black display (at least in the corners) - then who cares. To boot as stated previously, there is a good chance after some breaking in the glow is reduced.


I totally agree. My monitor mostly only has a glow on the bottom right corner. But I ONLY notice it when the computer is booting up, when the BIOS screen and WIndows 10 boot screens are up. Never notice it during any dark scenes in games or movies. I bet everyone who has complained about it probably has their brightness at 100.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twocorns*
> 
> I have 2 970s in SLI. Works great! BF4 runs in the 120-144hz range, with filtering off. Crysis 3 runs at around 90-95 w/o filtering, with Very High settings, and BF4 at Ultra. Both games lose about 1/3 of their FPS with filtering on.


Yeah, you'll have that. Filtering is kinda a joke at our res.


----------



## poweruo

Well seems i have been lucky with my new XB270HU. Only minimal glow in the lower right corner, which actually look more like backlight bleed than actual IPS Glow, so fare very happy. Also no dead pixels and the darn thing even has OSD options for overclocking to 165hz and ULMB at 120hz. Makes me wonder why anyone would buy the XB271HU considering i got this for 5500DKK vs the 6700DKK i would have had to pay for the new one.

One thing i did notice is that when playing with gsync enabled and max refresh of 144hz, when games start to enter below 60fps area the image starts to look a little blurry, like looking at a mild version of a normal IPS. To me it seems that pixel transition is tied together with the actual fps. However once i enabled 165hz through OSD overclocking the problem became a lot less noticeable(playing at the same low fps) and even the slight blur that appeared when playing BF4 at 144hz with 143fps locked is now totally gone or atleast so little that i dont notice it when running at 165hz with 164fps locked.

Also noticed that if using ULMB some darker shades of green on black background would actually trail pretty badly. Yet again when i overclocked the panel to 165hz and then enabled ULMB at 120hz the problem was hard to replicate if not near impossible.. Seems to me that that OCing the panel can be very benificial even if your not able to achive ove 144 fps in a game.


----------



## twocorns

I didn't even know the XB270HU was overclockable. If you notice trailing/ghosting I'd make sure you have your OD set to Normal. At first I had it set to off and ghosting/trailing was really bad during fast moving scenes. In Fifa16 whenever the golakeeper would kick the ball away and the screen would pan left to right everything would have a ghosting effect that made me nauseas. Then I read online where turning OD to Normal helps, and it helps DRAMATICALLY.

I don't have any softening when dropping to 60fps. Maybe try switching DP cables?


----------



## nizoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poweruo*
> 
> Well seems i have been lucky with my new XB270HU. Only minimal glow in the lower right corner, which actually look more like backlight bleed than actual IPS Glow, so fare very happy. Also no dead pixels and the darn thing even has OSD options for overclocking to 165hz and ULMB at 120hz. Makes me wonder why anyone would buy the XB271HU considering i got this for 5500DKK vs the 6700DKK i would have had to pay for the new one.
> 
> One thing i did notice is that when playing with gsync enabled and max refresh of 144hz, when games start to enter below 60fps area the image starts to look a little blurry, like looking at a mild version of a normal IPS. To me it seems that pixel transition is tied together with the actual fps. However once i enabled 165hz through OSD overclocking the problem became a lot less noticeable(playing at the same low fps) and even the slight blur that appeared when playing BF4 at 144hz with 143fps locked is now totally gone or atleast so little that i dont notice it when running at 165hz with 164fps locked.
> 
> Also noticed that if using ULMB some darker shades of green on black background would actually trail pretty badly. Yet again when i overclocked the panel to 165hz and then enabled ULMB at 120hz the problem was hard to replicate if not near impossible.. Seems to me that that OCing the panel can be very benificial even if your not able to achive ove 144 fps in a game.


What's your build date?


----------



## nizoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twocorns*
> 
> I have 2 970s in SLI. Works great! BF4 runs in the 120-144hz range, with filtering off. Crysis 3 runs at around 90-95 w/o filtering, with Very High settings, and BF4 at Ultra. Both games lose about 1/3 of their FPS with filtering on.


Just installed my 970s SLI yesterday night









Boy, *** is up with Assassins Creed: Unity, at max everything? Holy crap, the FPS even with those cards in SLI was like in the 30's range, at the start (dream sequence or whatever its called). That's absurd lol. Is that game at max settings a mega hog of epic proportions?


----------



## poweruo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> What's your build date?


Oktober 2015


----------



## nizoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poweruo*
> 
> Oktober 2015


Darn. I just missed the mark. I have a Sept build with the old firmware. Oh well.


----------



## Heavenswake

My monitor has appeared to develop lines going through the entire thing http://i.imgur.com/S9Xm8uB.jpg a little hard to see in the picture but it's very noticeable on light screens.... it's barely been over a month =/

Already contacted support to get a RMA going. Curious what the dead pixel policy on RMAed units are. I only had a single piece of dust and no back light bleed on my monitor so I am going to be pretty upset if the one I get back has such issues...


----------



## whybother

Mine was causing eyestrain due to electrical interference brightness flicker from the backlight. Using an extension lead and line conditioner I moved power to another room, which instantly solved the problem.

I'm no electrician, but is this a sign of low quality parts inside the monitor? I wonder if this would over time cause any number of other issues.


----------



## nizoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> Mine was causing eyestrain due to electrical interference brightness flicker from the backlight. Using an extension lead and line conditioner I moved power to another room, which instantly solved the problem.
> 
> I'm no electrician, but is this a sign of low quality parts inside the monitor? I wonder if this would over time cause any number of other issues.


Odd. Isn't one of the feature of this display "flicker less"?


----------



## whybother

What I could see was caused by irregular voltage rather than actual flicker. It was enough to cause eyestrain tho. Oddly I can happily use ULMB mode with its 120hz PWM flicker.


----------



## DNAJAY

Is anyone have issues with GTA5 and Gsync lately? Not sure if it's a driver issue or what, but whenever I run GTA5 in overrides the "Monitor Technology" settings in NVCP from Gsync to "Fixed Refresh"; effectively turning off Gsync entirely.

I've set GTA5 to have a profile in NVCP, where I specify Gsync, but it doesn't matter. Still the game changes the settings in NVCP.

What's particularity frustrating is after I am done playing GTA5 the settings stay in NVCP -so my other games don't run in Gsync unless I go back in to NVCP to change the Monitor Technology back to Gsync setting.

To clarify, yes Gsync in enabled in the other section of NVCP (but GTA5 resets this as well, so I have to re-enable). This only seems to happen in GTA5, and not in other games.

Any thoughts?

Setup

XB270HU (@165hz wahoo!): _Tried just doing 144, the game still does this_
Intel 4790K (@4.4)
Samsung EVO 500GB
Swifttech H240-X CPU Cooler
16 GB Hyper X 1866 DDR3
EVGA 1000w P1 PSU
EVGA 980ti FTW GPU


----------



## Shardnax

Is v-sync on in GTA's settings (if there's an option)?


----------



## C3321J6

There are post at nvidia about their gsync disabling.

I haven't had this problem with GTA V but i did notice g sync acts weird almost like its not always working or not working properly when i disable vsync globally and cap my frames.
So if you did so put vsync back on with gsync and if you question if its working use 270HU's monitor refresh option to see if its in fact changing on the fly.

If you use leave it as the default gsync/vsync on then IDK maybe reinstall driver. Use DDU to uninstall.
http://www.wagnardmobile.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=154&sid=c87059c8d2eda30bb0e1472d8e2ebac1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Is v-sync on in GTA's settings (if there's an option)?


He is talking about the monitor technology option gsync/fixed/ULMB not vsync itself


----------



## DNAJAY

V-sync in GTA on or off does the same thing. Might very well be a driver issue, though I did reinstall it already, but didn't use the removal tool. So on to that!


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> There are post at nvidia about their gsync disabling.
> 
> I haven't had this problem with GTA V but i did notice g sync acts weird almost like its not always working or not working properly when i disable vsync globally and cap my frames.
> So if you did so put vsync back on with gsync and if you question if its working use 270HU's monitor refresh option to see if its in fact changing on the fly.
> 
> If you use leave it as the default gsync/vsync on then IDK maybe reinstall driver. Use DDU to uninstall.
> http://www.wagnardmobile.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=154&sid=c87059c8d2eda30bb0e1472d8e2ebac1
> He is talking about the monitor technology option gsync/fixed/ULMB not vsync itself


Rep+ Sir! Spot on solution. GTA's so damn smooth now haha. Thanks for the tip to the DDU. Rep+ all around!


----------



## C3321J6

Nice!
Yea i use that when ever i install new driver


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> There are post at nvidia about their gsync disabling.
> 
> I haven't had this problem with GTA V but i did notice g sync acts weird almost like its not always working or not working properly when i disable vsync globally and cap my frames.
> So if you did so put vsync back on with gsync and if you question if its working use 270HU's monitor refresh option to see if its in fact changing on the fly.
> 
> If you use leave it as the default gsync/vsync on then IDK maybe reinstall driver. Use DDU to uninstall.
> http://www.wagnardmobile.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=154&sid=c87059c8d2eda30bb0e1472d8e2ebac1
> *He is talking about the monitor technology option gsync/fixed/ULMB not vsync itself*


I was aware, good to see the problem they were having has been sorted now.


----------



## DNAJAY

Yup! Did more testing and it's solid now.

I recently replaced my MSI 970 with the EVGA 980ti, and added a Gsync monitor. I removed the drivers the old fashioned way, but that obviously wasn't good enough...so it makes sense why I was having these issues. Everything seems smoother and better overall, even outside of GTA! Thanks again!


----------



## Noshuru

Almost want to order this one, not sure if I want to wait another month or so until the XB271HU will be on German Amazon. How's the image quality with latest builds? Anyone check that with a colorimeter? And did they get the QC issues under control?


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Almost want to order this one, not sure if I want to wait another month or so until the XB271HU will be on German Amazon. How's the image quality with latest builds? Anyone check that with a colorimeter? And did they get the QC issues under control?


Well, I'm pretty happy with the XB270HU, especially since the new batches can OC to 165mhz! I was in the same boat, but also contemplating those new Ultrawides. Ultimately Amazon had this model for $560, and that was the cherry on top that swayed me to this monitor. That's a nice price drop and you really are only missing out on an HDMI port if you're comparing to the 271.

Mine has no deadpixels or dust. Minimal BLB. Don't know if QC is fixed or if I won the lottery 1st try.

Has Acer ever acknowledged that these new 270's OC to 165? Or is it still unofficial?


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Well, I'm pretty happy with the XB270HU, especially since the new batches can OC to 165mhz! I was in the same boat, but also contemplating those new Ultrawides. Ultimately Amazon had this model for $560, and that was the cherry on top that swayed me to this monitor. That's a nice price drop and you really are only missing out on an HDMI port if you're comparing to the 271.
> 
> Mine has no deadpixels or dust. Minimal BLB. Don't know if QC is fixed or if I won the lottery 1st try.
> 
> Has Acer ever acknowledged that these new 270's OC to 165? Or is it still unofficial?


What build date do you have?


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> What build date do you have?


October. Though I think Sept OC to 165 as well.


----------



## boredgunner

I'm actually seeing some color banding on my XB270HU in a few scenarios, like looking across the ocean during foggy weather in Fallout 4. Does anyone else have this? I wonder if it's just the game, although I've seen it in another game too (opening moments of Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason right after the intro).


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm actually seeing some color banding on my XB270HU in a few scenarios, like looking across the ocean during foggy weather in Fallout 4. Does anyone else have this? I wonder if it's just the game, although I've seen it in another game too (opening moments of Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason right after the intro).


Are you using an ICC profile?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Are you using an ICC profile?


One does show up, but according to Windows it's not being used and is a system default one.



I'm guessing I should try removing it?

- EDIT: Removed it and no change. Still some banding, although it's not very severe. It's horizontal banding if that means anything.

Also I finally tested ULMB @ 85 Hz and 100 Hz with V-Sync on. Definitely flickery especially 85 Hz, although both appear more flickery on the desktop than in games. Still, 120 Hz or bust in my opinion.


----------



## Noshuru

Anyone with a colorimeter and a September/October model, what are the colors like?


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Anyone with a colorimeter and a September/October model, what are the colors like?


Yeah we went down that road a few pages back. Colors look great, but I don't have the know-how to do a detailed calibration. All I know is the TFT settings on the new models is way too dark. So I keep my brightness at 77; contrast at 50; and RBG is just a slight adjustment.

I would be interested in a legit calibration as well.


----------



## poweruo

Had the panel for a few days now and im starting to become quite dissappointed. There is obvious trailing like those you get on slower 60hz IPS monitors.. Doesnt matter what HZ i run it at..80 or 165hz. ULMB at 120hz is even worse with clear greenish trails that are very visible without even looking for it. Also the panel gets more and more blurry the lower FPS goes when in gsync mode. Also a bust for me. Overall starting to feel pretty sad about the purchase. I guess TN is the only way if i want to get rid of that stupid blur. Yet i cannot stand TN cause of the gamma/color shift.


----------



## Shardnax

Response times and overshoot are pretty excellent with OD set to normal. It sounds like you should return it.


----------



## poweruo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Response times and overshoot are pretty excellent with OD set to normal. It sounds like you should return it.


Thats why i bought it in the first place because reviews were near perfect and as long as you kept OD to normal no visible overshoot should happen, might be the new october firmware causing issues?.. such a hassle to return a monitor, especially since ill loose 10% of the purchase price


----------



## Shardnax

The store shouldn't be charging anything if the return is because it's faulty.


----------



## poweruo

Thats true but im not thinking about getting it switched for a new.. thinking i just want to use my 14days of return and get a refund..i really dont want to end with one thats overshoot free but plagued with ips glow or backlight bleed or god forbid a dead pixel cause that i cannot return it for.

EDIT: Just to be completely sure, the cable cannot be the cause of this can it? what about drivers? im asking because to the best of my knowledge the gsync module is controlling the panel and the drivers are controlling the gsync module.. might just be a silly question


----------



## Noshuru

Where do you live? In the EU we can return stuff we order online, without any reason given, within 2 weeks after purchasing.


----------



## poweruo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Where do you live? In the EU we can return stuff we order online, without any reason given, within 2 weeks after purchasing.


Yes that was the case, but apparently we here in denmark have had it differently for the last half to a year now. If the monitor has been turned on it is considered used and the shop can reduce the price to what it expects to resell it for. Total BS imho


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poweruo*
> 
> Had the panel for a few days now and im starting to become quite dissappointed. There is obvious trailing like those you get on slower 60hz IPS monitors.. Doesnt matter what HZ i run it at..80 or 165hz. ULMB at 120hz is even worse with clear greenish trails that are very visible without even looking for it. Also the panel gets more and more blurry the lower FPS goes when in gsync mode. Also a bust for me. Overall starting to feel pretty sad about the purchase. I guess TN is the only way if i want to get rid of that stupid blur. Yet i cannot stand TN cause of the gamma/color shift.


Not seeing any trailing on my monitor. I did have several issues though, but these were ultimately solved when I COMPLETELY removed my old drivers and reinstalled them. Hint use the DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Not seeing any trailing on my monitor. I did have several issues though, but these were ultimately solved when I COMPLETELY removed my old drivers and reinstalled them. Hint use the DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


What kind of issues? I wonder if that's what's causing my color banding issues.


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What kind of issues? I wonder if that's what's causing my color banding issues.


Well, my Gsync display kept reverting to "Fixed Refresh" in NVCP in certain games. It was also quite sluggish. I had just purchased a 980ti so it probably was a combo of the new card and new monitor. Now it's super smooth. Might as well try to reinstall new drivers. If you're still having banding RMA for sure.


----------



## poweruo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Well, my Gsync display kept reverting to "Fixed Refresh" in NVCP in certain games. It was also quite sluggish. I had just purchased a 980ti so it probably was a combo of the new card and new monitor. Now it's super smooth. Might as well try to reinstall new drivers. If you're still having banding RMA for sure.


Doubt a reinstall of drivers are going to help, but again i cant say for sure so ill give it a go. I am almost 100% certain though that its the new firmware overdriving to hard. I'll report back when ive reinstalled and tested.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poweruo*
> 
> Yes that was the case, but apparently we here in denmark have had it differently for the last half to a year now. If the monitor has been turned on it is considered used and the shop can reduce the price to what it expects to resell it for. Total BS imho


That's BS. In EU you can open the box, test the stuff out as you would do in a shop and then return it if you don't like it. They have to refund 100% + postage. They may reduce the price only if goods are damaged because of unappropriate handling...


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poweruo*
> 
> Yes that was the case, but apparently we here in denmark have had it differently for the last half to a year now. If the monitor has been turned on it is considered used and the shop can reduce the price to what it expects to resell it for. Total BS imho


That sounds illegal.


----------



## overvolted

Has anyone who recently bought the XB270hu (Oct 2015 builds) noticed the refresh rate goes up to 165hz? Just curious since a couple of sites now have people saying this is the case. Assuming that means it's effectively the same panel as the XB271hu, and just cheaper in it's appearance?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Has anyone who recently bought the XB270hu (Oct 2015 builds) noticed the refresh rate goes up to 165hz? Just curious since a couple of sites now have people saying this is the case. Assuming that means it's effectively the same panel as the XB271hu, and just cheaper in it's appearance?


Yeah it has been mentioned often on this forum too. Later production XB270HUs do 165 Hz. This may also mean that TFTCentral's recommended OSD settings may no longer be ideal.

XB271HU still has a better bezel/housing design, one that reduces the chance for BLB apparently (but it doesn't totally eliminate BLB).


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah it has been mentioned often on this forum too. Later production XB270HUs do 165 Hz. This may also mean that TFTCentral's recommended OSD settings may no longer be ideal.
> 
> XB271HU still has a better bezel/housing design, one that reduces the chance for BLB apparently (but it doesn't totally eliminate BLB).


As an owner, can confirm 165hz and no issues. Can also confirm TFT OSD is way too dark for this new rendition. Amazon had this model on sale for $560 at one point, if it goes back to that price, definitely worth it.


----------



## C3321J6

tft profile looks great on mine.
Make user you enable profiles gamma correction. Its towards the end of the tft tutorial.


----------



## Purpleaki

Long time lurker here. Finally took the plunge and bought a XB270HU - received an August 2015 model







.

Has anyone got their XB270HU to display from a Macbook 2011 13" or any Macbook (using mini dp to dp cable) - mine just comes up with no signal and I can't even navigate the OSD! Unsure if the monitor is just DOA, or if it is mac issues / cable issues. Anyways, if its functional I'm itching to test for dead pixels / BLB whilst waiting for my 980 TI to arrive next week...


----------



## Noshuru

Where do I check what model I got?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Where do I check what model I got?


The sticker on the back should say the manufacture date and the factory menu in the OSD should also tell you relevant info. I believe you have to hold the menu button to reset the OSD.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The sticker on the back should say the manufacture date and the factory menu in the OSD should also tell you relevant info. I believe you have to hold the menu button to reset the OSD.


June 2015.
Bottom right corner exhibits IPS glow. Seems to be silverish, but it seems like it's also a bit orange. I don't really notice it under normal usage. Aside from that it's perfect. Now, if I just had a colorimeter to set the RGB gain properly.


----------



## C3321J6

Pretty much all these monitors out in wild are returned and acer repackaged not a single nov/dec to be found
No way in hell you should be getting june model at this point


----------



## Noshuru

Yeah, but this seems to be as good as it gets. Maybe the glow will subside after using it a bit more. As I said, I don't really notice it.
I'd rather not take the chances and get a worse model.
Also, how do I tell if Gsync is turned on?


----------



## ScottishPickle

The model number is on the back and the mHz and G-sync are in the options.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Yeah, but this seems to be as good as it gets. Maybe the glow will subside after using it a bit more. As I said, I don't really notice it.
> I'd rather not take the chances and get a worse model.
> Also, how do I tell if Gsync is turned on?


You can turn on the G-Sync/ refresh rate notification bar. It is: settings/ refresh rate bar/ options/ 4 pixels wide/ 8 pixels wide/ off.

Also you can check in the options on the monitor, under info. Check NVIDIA control panel under Gsync settings to see if it's enabled. You can also tell it's not working due to screen tearing or other artifacts.

There's no other way that I'm aware of.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> You can turn on the G-Sync/ refresh rate notification bar. It is: settings/ refresh rate bar/ options/ 4 pixels wide/ 8 pixels wide/ off.
> 
> Also you can check in the options on the monitor, under info. Check NVIDIA control panel under Gsync settings to see if it's enabled. You can also tell it's not working due to screen tearing or other artifacts.
> 
> There's no other way that I'm aware of.


I see. Seems to be on and working.


----------



## Noshuru

Is there any way to alleviate the pressure of the bezel on the panel, aside from completely taking it apart?
I hope the "burn in" will fix this. It's not bad enough for me to want to return it, but I wouldn't mind it being gone.


----------



## boi801

hello!

what does the burn in option do?

thaks.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boi801*
> 
> hello!
> 
> what does the burn in option do?
> 
> thaks.


Means the break in period.


----------



## boi801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Means the break in period.


I have a new one bougth about 4 days agoo, should i do it? and if so for how much long?

thanks!


----------



## poweruo

Well mine has been delivered back to the shop, waiting for review. Depending on the condition of the monitor(which is perfect, everything is there, no plastic removed, no damage what so ever) ill be given a refund matching it. I simply cannot recommend this panel at all and saying its a gaming monitor with the amount of blur it has is a bit far fetched imho. Maybe im just overly sensitive to blur and overshot who knows?


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boi801*
> 
> I have a new one bougth about 4 days agoo, should i do it? and if so for how much long?
> 
> thanks!


Nah. No point in using it unless you want to fix stuck pixels. If you're looking to fix your BLB, normal usage for a couple days may or may not diminish the effects of it.


----------



## mr2cam

Question, what is the option in the monitor settings, it has a little tachometer looking thingy, has the options of off, extreme, and normal. I think they call it OD


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> Question, what is the option in the monitor settings, it has a little tachometer looking thingy, has the options of off, extreme, and normal. I think they call it OD


Overdrive.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/advancedcontent.htm#overdrive

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/

Normal is best. Low response times, no overshoot artifacts.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> You can turn on the G-Sync/ refresh rate notification bar. It is: settings/ refresh rate bar/ options/ 4 pixels wide/ 8 pixels wide/ off.
> 
> Also you can check in the options on the monitor, under info. Check NVIDIA control panel under Gsync settings to see if it's enabled. You can also tell it's not working due to screen tearing or other artifacts.
> 
> There's no other way that I'm aware of.


Pressing the ULMB button is the fastest way I know of, if G-Sync is on the 'ULMB not possible in G-sync mode' message will pop up and the ULMB on/off menu if it's not.


----------



## Me Boosta

Behold the Dell UP3017Q!

https://pcmonitors.info/dell/dell-up3017q-4k-uhd-oled-monitor/

It's a 30" 4K OLED monitor with a static contrast ratio of 400,000:1 (static! not dynamic). Still not drooling? Well, it's also 120 Hz and has a response time of 0.1 msec. This is quite literally the perfect monitor. The cost, only a mere $4,999. Who needs two kidneys anyway?

The most important thing to take away is that we are heading in the right direction and the fact that the holy grail combination of these ideal specs is technically possible. They will one day become affordable, even if we have to wait 5-7 years for it.

Can't wait for Vega to test it out and get spoiled to an extent that no monitor release in the next 2 years would satisfy him.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Behold the Dell UP3017Q!
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/dell/dell-up3017q-4k-uhd-oled-monitor/
> 
> It's a 30" 4K OLED monitor with a static contrast ratio of 400,000:1 (static! not dynamic). Still not drooling? Well, it's also 120 Hz and has a response time of 0.1 msec. This is quite literally the perfect monitor. The cost, only a mere $4,999. Who needs two kidneys anyway?
> 
> The most important thing to take away is that we are heading in the right direction and the fact that the holy grail combination of these ideal specs is technically possible. They will one day become affordable, even if we have to wait 5-7 years for it.
> 
> Can't wait for Vega to test it out and get spoiled to an extent that no monitor release in the next 2 years would satisfy him.


Still not perfect most likely. I think the most likely connection is DisplayPort over USB-C so that's inconvenient, it has no variable refresh rate, and probably no blur reduction like Oculus Rift. Also OLED still has numerous problems like vignetting and banding of sorts, who knows how the Dell will be affected.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Behold the Dell UP3017Q!
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/dell/dell-up3017q-4k-uhd-oled-monitor/
> 
> It's a 30" 4K OLED monitor with a static contrast ratio of 400,000:1 (static! not dynamic). Still not drooling? Well, it's also 120 Hz and has a response time of 0.1 msec. This is quite literally the perfect monitor. The cost, only a mere $4,999. Who needs two kidneys anyway?
> 
> The most important thing to take away is that we are heading in the right direction and the fact that the holy grail combination of these ideal specs is technically possible. They will one day become affordable, even if we have to wait 5-7 years for it.
> 
> Can't wait for Vega to test it out and get spoiled to an extent that no monitor release in the next 2 years would satisfy him.


*BAM!* ... A year ahead of schedule than even the most optimistic of us believed! +R for the post! ... How bout all those "experts" that predicted we wouldn't see any form of this until 2020? Yea it will initially be pricey but by the end of the year you'll see the price come down to that of the original Sony FW900 Pro CRT ... and it will be worth it to get that "WoW" factor again we had over a decade ago! "High End"? LCD will die the death it deserved years ago! Better recoup your dollars while you can cause these disappointing AUOptronic panels won't be worth "squat" by this time next year!









Also note AMD will have DP1.3 on their Polaris GPU's this summer ... Nvidia not far be hind









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Still not perfect most likely. I think the most likely connection is DisplayPort over USB-C so that's inconvenient, it has no variable refresh rate, and probably no blur reduction like Oculus Rift. Also OLED still has numerous problems like vignetting and banding of sorts, who knows how the Dell will be affected.


Shame on you ... now your ... "Mr. Negator" ...


----------



## nizoc

Hi all,

Those of you with October 2015 onwards builds, with the new firmware that allows 165Hz, can you really tell ANY difference between that and 144, in either gaming or in regular OS usage / browsing the net?


----------



## lexlutha111384

If u put vsync on "Half" on GTA, it's butter smooth with this monitor


----------



## C3321J6

OK so it seems tft changed their 270 icc. It even says same v2 file name but that isn't the original v2 icc that i grabbed from them back in October.
Anyways i just tried the current one they have up and IMO the one they had up before look better.

Here it is original one if anyone interested.

acer_xb270hu.zip 14k .zip file


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Those of you with October 2015 onwards builds, with the new firmware that allows 165Hz, can you really tell ANY difference between that and 144, in either gaming or in regular OS usage / browsing the net?


No, and if it's anything like the PG279Q or the XB271HU it will only increase response times.


----------



## Me Boosta

Yes, the connection is most likely Display Port over USB - C, so there's no variable refresh rate. But I'm sure that it is not a huge technical hurdle to modify the electronics (most likely the scaler) in order to support variable refresh rate. I think the only reason why it doesn't support variable refresh rate not is because Dell was so smug about creating the perfect panel, that they forgot about the very notion of variable refresh rate. The important thing is that the panel technology is possible and one day, all our wettest dreams will be satisfied.

The Oculus Rift doesn't have any form of Blur Reduction techniques like strobing. But the Oculus Rift doesn't have any motion blur because of the extremely small response times of the OLED panel used in it (which in turn results in very low pixel persistence). And considering that this quotes a response time of 0.1 msecs, I am pretty sure that there will be almost negligible motion blur.


----------



## Dart06

I just got a recertified version of this monitor in the mail today and it is pretty much flawless. I paid 400$ for it. No dead pixels at all, August model (so no 165hz but it's not a big deal) and minimal backlight bleed that I think will get even more minimal with use.

Man I'm impressed.


----------



## edaciosux

Hey Guys.... hoping someone could help me.

I'm on windows 10 pro running an xb270hu with 361.43 nvidia drivers. for some reason the nvidia control panel is locking me to 120hz refresh rate... I don't understand why i don't have a 144hz. This problem has been persisting for some time and my solution was to run old drivers that worked with 144hz. however, i recently updated to the newest version of windows and now the old nvidia drivers don't work anymore....

Anyone have any idea how I can unlock 144hz again? It worked before but with new drivers i'm getting limited to 120hz.


----------



## xixou

Weird, mine still accepts 144 Hz. (361.43, titan x, windows 10 familial)


----------



## ondoy

same here, 144hz with 361.43...


----------



## Noshuru

No issues with the newest drivers.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edaciosux*
> 
> Hey Guys.... hoping someone could help me.
> 
> I'm on windows 10 pro running an xb270hu with 361.43 nvidia drivers. for some reason the nvidia control panel is locking me to 120hz refresh rate... I don't understand why i don't have a 144hz. This problem has been persisting for some time and my solution was to run old drivers that worked with 144hz. however, i recently updated to the newest version of windows and now the old nvidia drivers don't work anymore....
> 
> Anyone have any idea how I can unlock 144hz again? It worked before but with new drivers i'm getting limited to 120hz.


Maybe you turned on ULMB by accident? That's locked to 120Hz max. Been having no issues with 144Hz on the latest drivers here.


----------



## Luck100

Anybody running this monitor with Win 7 and latest nvidia drivers (361.43)? Shadow of Mordor freezes at random times in-game for me with this driver. Then I noticed that when I look at the monitor's OSD it will never say that G-sync is engaged. I gave up and went back to an older driver and all those issues went away.


----------



## PureAngus

Just wanted to add my experience on this monitor in here. After some debating I decided to go with the XB270HU over the XB271HU. After looking back a few pages I was a little bummed to see that I missed a good sale on the monitor recently but after receiving the unit I have zero regrets on paying full price from newegg.

No noticeable IPS glow and some very minimal (only notice if I'm looking for it) BLB in lower right corner. I was a bit hesitant to try this out since I already have a XB280HK (28" 4K TN) but I am in love with this bad boy.

Also, Sep 2015 build and able to OC to 165hz


----------



## nizoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> Also, Sep 2015 build and able to OC to 165hz


lol yeah like *literally* I just barely by an inch missed the cutoff. Looks like I got one of the very final panels with the prior firmware, since it's a Sept build but with the blue OSD.

I'm curious what you think of the 165hz experience. Compare it to 144 when just playing around in your OS. Better? Can't tell?

Check this out: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm

They have a nerdy explanation of why they think the response rate increases from 144 => 165, despite the fact that the response rate improves (drops) with frequency increases at lower levels, like from 60 to 100, and 100 to 120, and 120 to 144.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> lol yeah like *literally* I just barely by an inch missed the cutoff. Looks like I got one of the very final panels with the prior firmware, since it's a Sept build but with the blue OSD.
> 
> I'm curious what you think of the 165hz experience. Compare it to 144 when just playing around in your OS. Better? Can't tell?
> 
> Check this out: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm
> 
> They have a nerdy explanation of why they think the response rate increases from 144 => 165, despite the fact that the response rate improves (drops) with frequency increases at lower levels, like from 60 to 100, and 100 to 120, and 120 to 144.


Its really hard to tell the difference but I think 165 does have a slightly more "zippy" feeling than 144. Barely enough to notice, but IMO present if you're looking for it.


----------



## nizoc

Guys, is there any advantage to installing the unsigned Windows 8.1 drivers from Acer for this monitor, for my Windows 10 machine, over the generic "PnP display" driver being used now (without any issues I might add)?


----------



## xixou

no, keep the generic driver.


----------



## Heavenswake

The XB270HU is turning into my biggest regret ever. After having it for just over a month I needed to RMA it as it got these little lines going through it overnight. Having waited over 2 weeks to get it back the screen now has a scratch in it. I will now have to RMA it a second time which will probably take another 2+ weeks to get back which means I will have not had this monitor longer than I had it...


----------



## StargazerLuka

Hello everyone







I just got my XB270HU delivered about an hour and ago have been trying to set it up just right and was hoping someone could help me?

I got an Oct 2015 build date and no dead pixels or screen bleeding at all which I'm very happy about







I have tried to set up the color settings like the TFT article says but I've noticed that whites seems to be a tad yellow which I dont know if it's just me not used to the screen or perhaps the settings have changed which just a recent build date? I've also noticed the screen menu is different than on the screnshots they have of it so perhaps I need to use different settings? Anyone else with a recent builddate could share their settings/color profile with me?









Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StargazerLuka*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my XB270HU delivered about an hour and ago have been trying to set it up just right and was hoping someone could help me?
> 
> I got an Oct 2015 build date and no dead pixels or screen bleeding at all which I'm very happy about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to set up the color settings like the TFT article says but I've noticed that *whites seems to be a tad yellow* which I dont know if it's just me not used to the screen or perhaps the settings have changed which just a recent build date? I've also noticed the screen menu is different than on the screnshots they have of it so perhaps I need to use different settings? Anyone else with a recent builddate could share their settings/color profile with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


All panels are different in the respect that not all panels will have the same color settings. Try backing off red a bit in the color mixer.


----------



## StargazerLuka

ah, messing with settings on my own sets my ocd nature off a bit







(ahhh what if it could be better?!) but I did as you said, instead of messing with red I put blue up to 50 and it seems to be a little better, I guess I shall play around with it some and see what happens :3 Thanks for the input!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StargazerLuka*
> 
> ah, messing with settings on my own sets my ocd nature off a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ahhh what if it could be better?!) but I did as you said, instead of messing with red I put blue up to 50 and it seems to be a little better, I guess I shall play around with it some and see what happens :3 Thanks for the input!


No problem, someone will be giving their input soon, I'm sure. This is a pretty active thread. If not, just quote your original question and bump it in a few hours.

I have an original model that rolled off the line pretty early, so I'm not sure about the new OSD or color settings.

EDIT: Also, welcome to OCN!


----------



## StargazerLuka

Thanks! It's a helpful place







Currently installing witcher 3 to see what this new monitor can do!







going from a 60hz TV to an 144hz monitor is a new experience for sure, I Just hope I have set it up alright, anything i need to change in the nvidia panel? I have g-sync on so I assume thats all i need to do? and disable v-sync ingame?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StargazerLuka*
> 
> Thanks! It's a helpful place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently installing witcher 3 to see what this new monitor can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going from a 60hz TV to an 144hz monitor is a new experience for sure, I Just hope I have set it up alright, anything i need to change in the nvidia panel? I have g-sync on so I assume thats all i need to do? and disable v-sync ingame?


You can leave V-sync on. Here's a good breakdown as to how they both work together:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Leaving it on means V-Sync will take over at 144 FPS on a 144 Hz monitor (or 100 FPS on a 100 Hz monitor etc) effectively capping your frame rate. Leaving it off means G-SYNC will disable at over 144 FPS, thus allowing FPS to go higher and reintroducing screen tearing. So either keep both on or keep V-Sync off and use a frame rate limiter instead.
> That'd be incredible. Is it possible, and if so why the heck hasn't anyone done it?


As for things you can do; you can turn the G-Sync frequency monitor (refresh rate bar) on, so you can see what refresh rate your monitor is running at all times.


----------



## StargazerLuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> You can leave V-sync on. Here's a good breakdown as to how they both work together:
> As for things you can do; you can turn the G-Sync frequency monitor (refresh rate bar) on, so you can see what refresh rate your monitor is running at all times.


Ahh thanks for the info! That is really helpful and will probably have kept me from making a post about how I see screen tearing







Also g-sync frequency monitor? Is that an option in the monitor menu?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StargazerLuka*
> 
> Ahh thanks for the info! That is really helpful and will probably have kept me from making a post about how I see screen tearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also g-sync frequency monitor? Is that an option in the monitor menu?
> 
> Thanks for the advice


PS. if this information is helpful, it's always appreciated if you give the post some rep (REP+ button for rep is in bottom right under the post).









It's in the monitors menu (below is the old menu). Might help.



It will look like this when it's on. The higher the bar goes, the higher the refresh rate. There are little tick marks that equal 10 or 20 Hz (can't remember) to give you a better idea of where your rates are at.


----------



## StargazerLuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> It's in the monitors menu (below is the old menu). Might help.
> 
> 
> 
> It will look like this when it's on. The higher the bar goes, the higher the refresh rate. There are little tick marks that equal 10 or 20 Hz (can't remember) to give you a better idea of where your rates are at.


Ahh It's been replaced with a number box in the top right on mine that looks a bit like fraps







I saw it before when i was playing around but turned it off ^^


----------



## boredgunner

I'd much prefer the number counter, especially if you could adjust the size, to the refresh rate bar.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd much prefer the number counter, especially if you could adjust the size, to the refresh rate bar.


I'm happy with the bar, now that I'm used to it. Took a while for it to grow on me. I already have OSDs that take up the top right corner. The bar, for me, is much more out of the way.


----------



## sgs2008

Is it possible to downsample with this monitor without using dsr ( dsr isn't an option for me since I also have sli). I keep getting this monitor does not support custom resolutions when I try to do it through the nvidia control panel.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Is it possible to downsample with this monitor without using dsr ( dsr isn't an option for me since I also have sli). I keep getting this monitor does not support custom resolutions when I try to do it through the nvidia control panel.


Try using GeDoSaTo downsampling and if applicable forcing supersampling through NVIDIA Inspector which is far more effective than any downsampling. The latter doesn't work in many modern games though, and I don't think it works in any DX10 or DX11 title.


----------



## marn3us

Is anybody else here using the "Overclock" function on the OSD to clock the panel to 165Hz like I am doing?









If yes, do you have any issues?


----------



## Me Boosta

Hey Guys! I need your advice again.

So I got my replacement monitor. This one is a September model which can be overclocked to 165 Hz. There is one single dead (or maybe stuck) pixel in the upper left corner. Honestly, I won't ever notice it unless I go looking for it. And I don't think a single dead pixel is a reason for an RMA.

I RMA'ed the previous model because of terrible uniformity. The monitor was like a tri-color flag with the left having a very yellowish tint and the right had a blue tint. The replacement is far better, but there is still uniformity issues on the corners where there is glow and bleed. I'm going to infer that this is common place in all IPS monitors. I've used several Dell U3415 monitors in my college labs that have the same issue. I know it's caused by the glow because if I tilt my head and move a bit, the uniformity seems to be normal.

Anyway, moving on to the main issue, Backlight Bleed. As you all know, a perfect monitor without any backlight bleed is like a unicorn. Not surprisingly, my replacement also has bleed. There is bleed in all 4 corners, but tbh the lower corners are very minor and not noticeable at all. It is almost entirely masked by IPS glow.

The bleed in the upper corners are more pronounced. I've included pictures. Please let me know what you think. The first one is overexposed and nowhere near as bad as it is in reality. The second and fourth picture is an accurate representations of what I really see.






My settings for the first three pictures are Brightless:100 with ULMB enabled. Pulse Width: 90. The fourth picture is without ULMB and Brightness: 32. Even then, the camera pic exaggerates the issue.

I'm contemplating on whether or not to return it. I really don't want to play Frisbee with Newegg. It's a hassle to return it. I don't have a car so I have to walk for nearly a mile with this 22 pounds package in a Snow if i want to drop it off at UPS. The bleed is not noticeable at all in regular use and is only visible in completely pitch black scenes. It is not even noticeable on normal scenes in a completely pitch black room. There's also the fact that many people have reported that the bleed reduced for them over time. I've had this one for just over a week. What do you guys think?

NOTE: The Brightness set to 100 is only with ULMB ON. No sane person would ever run this monitor at 100 brightness. Even at 100 brightness with ULMB, it is still dimmer than 30 brightness without ULMB. The fourth picture is without ULMB at 32 brightness.


----------



## mattg

just depends if your happy with it. all these good gsync ips monitors are having the same issues so your kinda stuck at the moment. either get a refund and wait a couple years for them to improve or deal with the bleed. im used to mine now and rarley see it (mine also did decrease over time)


----------



## Lotty

My XB270HU incomming from Germany Produce date 11/11/2015 i wish with 165 Hz its UM.HB0EE.009 and not UM.HB0AA.001
And for sure i will get 1 withoug BLB Glow and rest ****


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> My XB270HU incomming from Germany Produce date 11/11/2015 i wish with 165 Hz its UM.HB0EE.009 and not UM.HB0AA.001
> And for sure i will get 1 withoug BLB Glow and rest ****


UM.HB0AA.001 is for North America, UM.HB0EE.009 is for Europe. It's always been that way.

I ended up buying another XB270HU because the 271 is not available and still a lottery anyway, so I got sick of waiting. It's not exactly perfect but much better than my PG279Qs at least. September manufacture date, has the updated OSD with 165Hz overclock. Interestingly enough I noticed the updated OSD also has the 3 profiles and a number instead of a bar for the refresh rate. Only thing that seems to be missing from the XB271HU OSD is the ability to turn off the LED, which would be very useful on this model since the glossy plastic gives an annoying reflection. If I decide to keep it I'll probably just sneak a little electric tape through the gap.

EDIT : Quick start is also missing. You still get a splash screen when you turn the screen on, but if you disable deep sleep you can see what your computer's displaying for a split second, then the splash screen comes up... thanks Acer.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> just depends if your happy with it. all these good gsync ips monitors are having the same issues so your kinda stuck at the moment. either get a refund and wait a couple years for them to improve or deal with the bleed. im used to mine now and rarley see it (mine also did decrease over time)


Yeah, I'm more than happy with it. This is the best gaming monitor in the market hands down (The argument for the X34 can be made, but I play mostly old games because of a huge backlog and most of them don't support 21:9. That, and also the X34 does not have ULMB). If anything, I was just contemplating on returning it for a replacement with the hopes of getting a better monitor. There is no way I could live without this monitor for 2-3 years till OLED becomes mainstream. And I suspect all new high refresh rate IPS monitors to come with its own share of issues. And right now, I'm leaning more towards keeping my existing one.


----------



## nemoJoe

Hello all,

As a new owner, reading this thread has been great. I received my screen the other day and I'm trying to figure out whether to keep it or not.

It seems quality varies a lot and while my screen seems decent, there is the classic yellowish tint plagueing the bottom-right corner, but not to a massive extent. All other corners are fine and there is no other bleed along the frame. As a reference, I compared with an XB271HU which I immediately returned since it was much worse.The only time I notice anything is when I play games with dark backdrops, such as Elite Dangerous and Darkest Dungeon. In everything else it's stunning, especially compared to my old and dreadful Benq XL2411Z.

My question is this: is it possible to find a panel with absolutely no tint in the bottom-right corner, or should I be happy with the panel I have? I realize I didn't include pictures for you guys, but they turned out not to represent what I'm looking at. It's stressing me out thinking there might be something better out there, but I don't feel like playing the lottery and potentially ending up with worse panels, like with the XB271HU. But seriously.. Does the perfect panel exist?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemoJoe*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> As a new owner, reading this thread has been great. I received my screen the other day and I'm trying to figure out whether to keep it or not.
> 
> It seems quality varies a lot and while my screen seems decent, there is the classic yellowish tint plagueing the bottom-right corner, but not to a massive extent. All other corners are fine and there is no other bleed along the frame. As a reference, I compared with an XB271HU which I immediately returned since it was much worse.The only time I notice anything is when I play games with dark backdrops, such as Elite Dangerous and Darkest Dungeon. In everything else it's stunning, especially compared to my old and dreadful Benq XL2411Z.
> *
> My question is this: is it possible to find a panel with absolutely no tint in the bottom-right corner, or should I be happy with the panel I have?* I realize I didn't include pictures for you guys, but they turned out not to represent what I'm looking at. It's stressing me out thinking there might be something better out there, but I don't feel like playing the lottery and potentially ending up with worse panels, like with the XB271HU. But seriously.. Does the perfect panel exist?
> 
> Thanks for reading.


From what I understand there is no perfect panel that exists. The only way to truly test your monitor and find if it's a keeper is to use it as you normally would. If the small defects still bother you, then return it. If they don't, then in your own respect you've hit the lottery.

I have one very tiny pixel-sized piece of dirt in the upper right hand corner under the film and the slight light bleed/ tinge you speak of in the bottom right. These two things have completely disappeared to my eye. I no longer look for them and in daily use, these imperfections do not take away from what I'm doing. I honestly don't notice anything wrong with my monitor anymore.

So, really if you can stand your monitor as it is and it doesn't interfere with gaming or whatever else you might be using it for, I say it's a keeper. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I have one very tiny pixel-sized piece of dirt in the upper right hand corner under the film and the slight light bleed/ tinge you speak of in the bottom right. These two things have completely disappeared to my eye. I know longer look for them and in daily use, these imperfections do not take away from what I'm doing. I honestly don't notice anything wrong with my monitor anymore.


What do you think of my monitor. I've posted pictures in the previous page. I'm starting to notice the bleed less and less, and I'm more inclined towards keeping it. Is your monitor somewhat similar, or better?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> What do you think of my monitor. I've posted pictures in the previous page. I'm starting to notice the bleed less and less, and I'm more inclined towards keeping it. Is your monitor somewhat similar, or better?


It's hard to say by looking at a picture. Since these issues seem to be more pronounced in photos and since you had your monitor set to 100 brightness (how often will you actually keep it at full brightness?), I'd say yours looks fine. How often will you be viewing a completely dark screen? You have to ask yourself how much you'll actually notice it while playing games/ using it for work. Try to load up a program, task, or game that is dark and see if you notice it while using the monitor.

Honestly, I think it looks fine. If your having buyers remorse, I'd say return it and wait for another manufacturer to put a comparable monitor on the market, or choose from one that already has. Since you're already noticing it less and less, it tells me pretty soon you won't notice at all within a month unless it's brought up in convo or you start playing around with brightness again.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemoJoe*
> 
> My question is this: is it possible to find a panel with absolutely no tint in the bottom-right corner, or should I be happy with the panel I have?
> 
> But seriously.. Does the perfect panel exist?


No. That tint is IPS glow. It's an inherent downside to IPS technology. There is a special polarizer that greatly reduces it so they say, but I doubt any monitors today use it.


----------



## sidneymarcus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Hey Guys! I need your advice again.
> 
> ...
> 
> NOTE: The Brightness set to 100 is only with ULMB ON. No sane person would ever run this monitor at 100 brightness. Even at 100 brightness with ULMB, it is still dimmer than 30 brightness without ULMB. The fourth picture is without ULMB at 32 brightness.


Your display seem pretty good. If the brightness was maxed out in these photos then it is probably better than mine.
Photos tend to exaggerate bleed and glow anyways. Videos are better for these things. Here is a video comparing XB270HU and a Dell U2412M

https://youtu.be/0PMdV3eER-s

Personally, the minor issues are not too bothersome in my daily usage - even during dark scenes in games. In fact, my wallpapers are mostly night sky and they look fine. I bought this on the Newegg sale relatively cheap, so I am more inclined to just suck it up and keep using it, especially given the wait time with Newegg RMA's. Perhaps if I had bought it from a B&M store, I would have been more inclined to exchange it.

I also wonder if many people RMA'ing their monitors would have actually noticed the defects without forums like these.


----------



## nemoJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> From what I understand there is no perfect panel that exists. The only way to truly test your monitor and find if it's a keeper is to use it as you normally would. If the small defects still bother you, then return it. If they don't, then in your own respect you've hit the lottery.
> 
> I have one very tiny pixel-sized piece of dirt in the upper right hand corner under the film and the slight light bleed/ tinge you speak of in the bottom right. These two things have completely disappeared to my eye. I know longer look for them and in daily use, these imperfections do not take away from what I'm doing. I honestly don't notice anything wrong with my monitor anymore.
> 
> So, really if you can stand your monitor as it is and it doesn't interfere with gaming or whatever else you might be using it for, I say it's a keeper. Just my opinion, though.


Thanks for your reply. I think I just need to accept that IPS glow is unavoidable, and just like you, I'll probably not care one bit about it down the road. Also, the old monitor standing next to this one looks like absolute garbage in comparison.


----------



## Pereb

I'd like to get some feedback on my monitor's uniformity. I notice it mainly during web browsing, not really elsewhere. Wondering if it's worth returning just for that (I get some backlight bleed on 3 corners but not enough to bother me, seems to be subsiding since yesterday aswell) or if it's not really going to get much better.



Also, I've noticed they made the Acer logo on the bezel more subtle on the more recent revisions. It's not an eyesore like the early ones. Shame they didn't make the bezel matte while they were at it though


----------



## Lotty

Omg doesnt get 11/11/2015 got 08/2015 + BlB + Yellowish on all sides. Start marathon on XB2710hu.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> It's hard to say by looking at a picture. Since these issues seem to be more pronounced in photos and since you had your monitor set to 100 brightness (how often will you actually keep it at full brightness?), I'd say yours looks fine. How often will you be viewing a completely dark screen? You have to ask yourself how much you'll actually notice it while playing games/ using it for work. Try to load up a program, task, or game that is dark and see if you notice it while using the monitor.
> 
> Honestly, I think it looks fine. If your having buyers remorse, I'd say return it and wait for another manufacturer to put a comparable monitor on the market, or choose from one that already has. Since you're already noticing it less and less, it tells me pretty soon you won't notice at all within a month unless it's brought up in convo or you start playing around with brightness again.


Thanks for the advice! And I've mentioned this in the previous post. 100 brightness is with ULMB on. ULMB make the screen much darker, and 100 brightness with ULMB is equivalent to 40 brightness without ULMB. I would go blind in a few hours if i used 100 Brightness. And I play all types of games, but I'll probably be viewing very dark scenes only 10-15% of the time. Even then, while it is noticeable I don't think it will become a hindrance.

I have no intention of returning it for a refund. I don't think I can live without this monitor for 2-3 years. All new high end panels will suffer from some sort of issues until OLED becomes mainstream. I just asked to see if it's worth replacing with the hopes of getting a better one. Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## TheFieryTaco

Hi.

Will the following section ever be updated?
Quote:


> - Proper connectivity for 144hz + G-Sync when using multi-GPU (SLI) configs. and multiple displays (Surround)


I'm running two GTX 980Tis in SLI and I've been having various problems with games and stuttering, I've tried everything but just can't figure it out. Maybe it has something to do with G-Sync/this monitor, so I'm very interested in what the "Proper connectivity" is for this scenario. Maybe I've got it set up incorrectly.

Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheFieryTaco*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Will the following section ever be updated?
> I'm running two GTX 980Tis in SLI and I've been having various problems with games and stuttering, I've tried everything but just can't figure it out. Maybe it has something to do with G-Sync/this monitor, so I'm very interested in what the "Proper connectivity" is for this scenario. Maybe I've got it set up incorrectly.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any answers.


What's your monitor setup? I'm fine with 1x xb270hu and 2x 980s. Could be your software? Try completely uninstalling all NVIDIA drivers and applications and reinstalling.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


----------



## TheFieryTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What's your monitor setup? I'm fine with 1x xb270hu and 2x 980s. Could be your software? Try completely uninstalling all NVIDIA drivers and applications and reinstalling.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


1x XB270HU. I've reinstalled drivers a couple times already. Just decided to wipe my main drive and upgrade to Windows 10 on it, maybe that'll help.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheFieryTaco*
> 
> 1x XB270HU. I've reinstalled drivers a couple times already. Just decided to wipe my main drive and upgrade to Windows 10 on it, maybe that'll help.


All I can say is mine worked fine on Win7 and Win10. Could be a freak DP cable issue or the mainboard of the monitor itself. Sorry you're having so many issues with it







I hope the fresh OS install will help!


----------



## yakapo

Well I ordered another one. This time I got a September build but it doesn't support 165hz. Zero dead pixels. Just a little backlight bleed in the bottom right corner.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheFieryTaco*
> 
> 1x XB270HU. I've reinstalled drivers a couple times already. Just decided to wipe my main drive and upgrade to Windows 10 on it, maybe that'll help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> All I can say is mine worked fine on Win7 and Win10. Could be a freak DP cable issue or the mainboard of the monitor itself. Sorry you're having so many issues with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the fresh OS install will help!


Any luck with your reformat?


----------



## TheFieryTaco

Just noticed something and I'd like to know if this occurs for others as well:

If I'm in-game and I change the game's res to for example 1920x1080, the monitor's OSD still displays "2560x1440" as the current resolution in the "Information" tab.
And another inconsistency: When on my windows desktop, the "Information" tab on the OSD displays "Mode" as "G-Sync", even though I have G-Sync set to only activate in Full-Screen applications. Shouldn't the monitor be in Fixed Refresh and/or Normal mode on the desktop then?

So, yeah, I was wondering if anybody else is experiencing these discrepancies or if I have a faulty model.


----------



## TheFieryTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Any luck with your reformat?


Finished it this morning, and unfortunately no. Although some of the issues I had seem to have disappeared so the reformat did help somewhat. I'm giving up, maybe the issues aren't even due to the monitor, whatever









EDIT: Spoke too soon, it seems the main issue I was having is actually fixed after the reformat. Awesome!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheFieryTaco*
> 
> Finished it this morning, and unfortunately no. Although some of the issues I had seem to have disappeared so the reformat did help somewhat. I'm giving up, maybe the issues aren't even due to the monitor, whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Spoke too soon, it seems the main issue I was having is actually fixed after the reformat. Awesome!


Glad to hear it!


----------



## expat1995

Hi bad seed
Loved the video very informative, I,m late to the party but bought this panel after I saw the video, made me laugh as well.
Keep up good work


----------



## C3321J6

My settings if anyone interested need to post for backup
This is for the newer OSD with 165hz and If setting isn't listed then I have at default setting/

Brightness 55-75 I have at 75 ATM

Color: User
R: 50
G: 48
B: 57

Saturation: 110

6_Axis
R: 140
G: 140
B: 140
Rest default'

ICC

acer_xb270hu.zip 14k .zip file


----------



## Ifandbut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> My settings if anyone interested need to post for backup
> This is for the newer OSD with 165hz and If setting isn't listed then I have at default setting/
> 
> Brightness 55-75 I have at 75 ATM
> 
> Color: User
> R: 50
> G: 48
> B: 57
> 
> Saturation: 110
> 
> 6_Axis
> R: 140
> G: 140
> B: 140
> Rest default'
> 
> ICC
> 
> acer_xb270hu.zip 14k .zip file


How do these settings compare to the settings and profile on TFTCentral? Did the calibration requirements change alot with the update (TFTCentral's calibration was using the old firmware with the old OSD).

I just got my monitor set up after returning the newer XB271HU because the backlight bleed was way to much.

This was my XB271HU @~25 brightness.


This is my new (October 2015 rev) XB270HU @24 brightness.


(Both pictures taken at ISO1000, F3.5, 1/3s)

The backlight bleed has only really been noticable when I am doing the test. Played XCom 2 for several hours and did not notice anything. Will give it a few days and a few more test before I am 100% but I think this will do.


----------



## xixou

XCom 2 is out !!!! Will buy it right now !!!


----------



## Malinkadink

So i have my friend's XB270HU that he needs to sell and im doing that job for him cause hes too lazy to do it himself and i remember when he got it it had some dirt behind the panel, 3 spots to be exact. I told him get a replacement but hes not as anal as we are here in regards to panel quality even when the damn thing cost $800. So today i took it apart to remove the dirt because other than that problem the thing is absolutely flawless, no bleed, and very very minimal glow.

Unfortunately i found that those spots that are clearly visible when on a light background are scuffs behind the panel itself. They were on the backside of the panel as well as on the actual backlight. Here are some photos





If you look closely you'll see a white spot in the middle of the photos which is that scuff im mentioning. Is it too late to get a warranty replacement on this thing? I mean its not mine, but the resale value definitely falls through the floor a bit.


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> My settings if anyone interested need to post for backup
> This is for the newer OSD with 165hz and If setting isn't listed then I have at default setting/
> 
> Brightness 55-75 I have at 75 ATM
> 
> Color: User
> R: 50
> G: 48
> B: 57
> 
> Saturation: 110
> 
> 6_Axis
> R: 140
> G: 140
> B: 140
> Rest default'
> 
> ICC
> 
> acer_xb270hu.zip 14k .zip file


Love the settings. Definitely make the colors pop more! Thanks!


----------



## thrgk

Does using a profile change the rgb values etc? Or even if I load the above profile I still need to changreturn osd settings


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Does using a profile change the rgb values etc? Or even if I load the above profile I still need to changreturn osd settings


You still need to change OSD settings. The above looks like it's titled toward high color saturation rather than accuracy, I could be wrong though.


----------



## C3321J6

The icc is the older icc that TFT had IMO its better than the one they have now it gives off better whites and I adjust OSD till my eyes are satisfied took while till i got to way i like.

If you like vibrant colors you might like the settings.


----------



## duganator

Should I pull the trigger on a refurb one of these for $450?


----------



## C3321J6

Give it a shot but it will prob have issues like pixel and no doubt BLB. Also don't expect it to have newer firmware with additional IQ settings and ability of OC to 165hz .


----------



## duganator

I'm not super worried about 165 vs 144. A reddit thread on this monitor seemed like it got decent reviews for the refurbs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Give it a shot but it will prob have issues like pixel and no doubt BLB. Also don't expect it to have newer firmware with additional IQ settings and ability of OC to 165hz .


----------



## C3321J6

give it a shot you can always return if not happy


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> give it a shot you can always return if not happy


Well I bought one from a guy on reddit who had one dead pixel. I have a dead pixel on my shimian monitor and don't even see it, so lets see how it goes.


----------



## ToKuten

- What si the standard warranty for Acer monitors ?
2 years for XB series ?

-What is the ACER Dead Pixel Policy ?

I am afraid when i read this link ISO 13406-2 Guidelines for LCD Pixel Defects
and this link Zero Bright Dots guaranteed
ZBD" feature Monitors only, Zero Bright Dots guaranteed for *3 months after purchase*
It means you won t be able to ask for an exchange until you have 16 dead pixels








Quote:


> 2.1.5 minor defects of LCD displays occurring in Systems equipped with LCD display technology, provided that
> there shall not be more than four (4) defective pixels per million pixels on a given LCD display, and provided
> further that, if the display panel is divided into nine (9) equal rectangular areas, there shall be no more than one
> defective pixel in the central area of the display.


----------



## nordicsebba

I'm having an issue with my now 9 month old XB270HU, there seems to be some weird pixel ghosting issue happening, I can replicate it by showing this pattern.

As you can see in this image, when that specific pattern is shown, that entire horizontal pixel line changes colour, does anyone else have this?


----------



## Ifandbut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nordicsebba*
> 
> I'm having an issue with my now 9 month old XB270HU, there seems to be some weird pixel ghosting issue happening, I can replicate it by showing this pattern.
> 
> As you can see in this image, when that specific pattern is shown, that entire horizontal pixel line changes colour, does anyone else have this?


Ya, I see that as well, but not nearly as bad as it looks like on the photo. An odd thing I noticed is that it only happens when the image is ~>50% on my XB270HU. When ~50% of the image is on my secondary monitor I dont see it. It also gets worst the more of the image is on the XB270.

I'v also discovered an issue of my own. 3 times in the past week I'v had the monitor (and twice in 24hrs) I'v turned the monitor on to see that about every-other vertical line is messed up or missing (like a game with super crappy or no AA).

Samples taken with my crappy cellphone: http://imgur.com/5ShP9uJ http://imgur.com/Bctzp14 http://imgur.com/wsCZZXy

The only way I'v been able to fix this is by rebooting my PC. I have tried unpluging the Displayport cable but that just makes my second monitor get "all ****ed up" (flashing grey with part of it white).

Edit: changed picture links.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Well I bought one from a guy on reddit who had one dead pixel. I have a dead pixel on my shimian monitor and don't even see it, so lets see how it goes.


yea dead pixel you will never notice its stuck ones that stick out.


----------



## addicTix

@C3321J6
I wouldn't say that. It depends on the user.
Imo dead pixels are pretty noticeable @106ppi. If this was an UHD monitor @27", then it would be 163ppi and not noticeable at all.
But if duganator doesn't care about the one dead pixel on his shimian monitor, then I think he won't care about the one on the xb270hu









Its just an user thing. But it also depends on where its located. If the dead pixel is somewhere near the edge of the monitor, then I think I would be fine with it too. But if its somewhere near the middle, then it would be pretty awful.


----------



## dustinr26

Looking at upgrading monitor and found this one on Newegg. It is a TN panel of this model but I cannot find anything else online about it not even on Acer's site as any searches pull the IPS model?? Any feedback on the TN one anyone cause the sale price ends in 1 day for it? I'm wanting to upgrade from Asus 144hz VG248QE 24 inch and really am more interested in Gsync for upgrading. At my local Microcenter there is a 24 inch Acer 144hz Gsync 1920x1080p for $349.99 but the price of this one to go bigger screen and jump resolution to 2560x1440 and 144hz with Gsync seems like great deal. Thanks for any feedback its much appreciated!

TN Panel-XB270HU Abprz-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009848&cm_re=Acer_XB270HU-_-24-009-848-_-Product

IPS Panel-Acer XB270HU bprz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742&cm_re=Acer_XB270HU-_-24-009-742-_-Product

link to Microcenter one-
http://www.microcenter.com/product/443197/24_1080p_Full_HD_3D_Gaming_Monitor_-_XB240H


----------



## nordicsebba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ifandbut*
> 
> I'v also discovered an issue of my own. 3 times in the past week I'v had the monitor (and twice in 24hrs) I'v turned the monitor on to see that about every-other vertical line is messed up or missing (like a game with super crappy or no AA).
> 
> Samples taken with my crappy cellphone: http://imgur.com/5ShP9uJ http://imgur.com/Bctzp14 http://imgur.com/wsCZZXy
> 
> The only way I'v been able to fix this is by rebooting my PC. I have tried unpluging the Displayport cable but that just makes my second monitor get "all ****ed up" (flashing grey with part of it white).
> 
> Edit: changed picture links.


Just FYI, I've had this happen on my old HP ZR2740w, the pixel shift thing got more and more frequent until the entire panel would randomly go black (not from signal loss or power failure).

I'd suggest you RMA it if you can.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ifandbut*
> 
> Ya, I see that as well, but not nearly as bad as it looks like on the photo. An odd thing I noticed is that it only happens when the image is ~>50% on my XB270HU. When ~50% of the image is on my secondary monitor I dont see it. It also gets worst the more of the image is on the XB270.
> 
> I'v also discovered an issue of my own. 3 times in the past week I'v had the monitor (and twice in 24hrs) I'v turned the monitor on to see that about every-other vertical line is messed up or missing (like a game with super crappy or no AA).
> 
> Samples taken with my crappy cellphone: http://imgur.com/5ShP9uJ http://imgur.com/Bctzp14 http://imgur.com/wsCZZXy
> 
> The only way I'v been able to fix this is by rebooting my PC. I have tried unpluging the Displayport cable but that just makes my second monitor get "all ****ed up" (flashing grey with part of it white).
> 
> Edit: changed picture links.


I have the exactly same issue!
If this happens to me, I can fix it with unplugging the DP cable and plug it in again.
But I'm also wondering why this happens, I mean I'll still RMA my XB270HU because of 3 dust spots but I think I'll mention that too on my RMA note.


----------



## Ifandbut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nordicsebba*
> 
> Just FYI, I've had this happen on my old HP ZR2740w, the pixel shift thing got more and more frequent until the entire panel would randomly go black (not from signal loss or power failure).
> 
> I'd suggest you RMA it if you can.


Really? Oh man...I'll check my return policy and see what the max is. Other than the pixel shift thing I am really happy with the monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> I have the exactly same issue!
> If this happens to me, I can fix it with unplugging the DP cable and plug it in again.
> But I'm also wondering why this happens, I mean I'll still RMA my XB270HU because of 3 dust spots but I think I'll mention that too on my RMA note.


I was able to do that the first time, but the last few times I tried that it screwed up my other monitor that is connected via HDMI and had to reboot. A guy on Reddit mentioned I should try the big power switch on the back to reboot the monitor. I just tried that today and it did not help (XB270 went into power save and my second monitor got all flashy and broken). I wonder if it is a cable or video card/driver issue because when I turn the monitor on the Acer and Energy star logo look fine but when it switches to using the displayport is when it looks messed up.


----------



## StargazerLuka

I have a few question about this monitor ^^

Should game mode be on or not? I have it on right now but to be honest I'm not really sure what it does









I have noticed some "motion blur" (possibley not the right term for it, its most noticeable when scenes are in motion, camera panning etc) for instance if you focus on an object in the background and move around the image gets blurred/stuttery, I have g-sync on so I thought that would correct it and ULMB just seems to make it even worse, could it be a nvidia settings issue?

Would it be possible for someone to perhaps share screenshots/photos of thier options on their monitor and nvidia control panel settings? I really like this monitor and I'm not sure that I'm really getting the best out of it :3

Thanks in advance!


----------



## addicTix

What game mode do you mean?
I think this game mode thing is just to save your profiles etc. so nothing what changes your gaming experience (like decreasing input lag or something)

I don't really know what you mean by "motion blur", I mean there is more motion blur on the XB270HU than on a fast TN monitor like PG278Q (because of IPS). It doesn't really bother me, but actually ULMB should fix your "issue" and not make it worse.
Does it work properly? It doesn't work with G-Sync activated, so you have do deactivate gsync and activate ULMB (which also works only max. 120Hz, so you also have to change from 144Hz to 120Hz)
To make sure, that the NV Control panel is not the issue, you could reset it to standard settings. But I don't think that its the NV control panel, which causes your problem.
By the way, make sure you set the OD setting to "Normal". Not "off" nor "extreme"

For me, the motion blur on the XB270HU is perfectly normal, especially because its a IPS monitor. And with ULMB, the motion blur is greatly reduced, but I prefer G-Sync so I deal with the motion blur and enjoy the tearing-free picture


----------



## StargazerLuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> What game mode do you mean?
> I think this game mode thing is just to save your profiles etc. so nothing what changes your gaming experience (like decreasing input lag or something)
> 
> I don't really know what you mean by "motion blur", I mean there is more motion blur on the XB270HU than on a fast TN monitor like PG278Q (because of IPS). It doesn't really bother me, but actually ULMB should fix your "issue" and not make it worse.
> Does it work properly? It doesn't work with G-Sync activated, so you have do deactivate gsync and activate ULMB (which also works only max. 120Hz, so you also have to change from 144Hz to 120Hz)
> To make sure, that the NV Control panel is not the issue, you could reset it to standard settings. But I don't think that its the NV control panel, which causes your problem.
> By the way, make sure you set the OD setting to "Normal". Not "off" nor "extreme"
> 
> For me, the motion blur on the XB270HU is perfectly normal, especially because its a IPS monitor. And with ULMB, the motion blur is greatly reduced, but I prefer G-Sync so I deal with the motion blur and enjoy the tearing-free picture


Hmm perhaps I am being overly critical :3 My previous "monitor" was just an old HDTV and it didnt have any of these issues, I guess going from that to a new monitor, perhaps I expected too much from it







I guess I will try and get used to it, who knows perhaps I won't notice it after a while. Thanks for your input


----------



## addicTix

Hm that actually sounds weird... This monitor should be a lot better than your old HDTV.
The old HDTV should have more motion blur than the acer.

What settings are you using in the OSD of your monitor?


----------



## Shardnax

You may want to check things with Test UFO or do a direct comparison with it. I agree with Addict that it seems very unlikely an old HDTV would be comparable.

Edit: Whoops, fixed my link.


----------



## boredgunner

On G-SYNC mode, keep Overdrive on NORMAL, and refresh rate at 144 Hz. On these settings, the XB270HU has far less motion blur than any TV.

For ULMB, set refresh rate to 120 and *enable V-Sync in the game*. ULMB only works right if V-Sync keeps the game at a steady 120 FPS.


----------



## addicTix

@StargazerLuka

I have just tested ULMB again @120Hz in CSGO.
It works perfectly fine for me, motion is so sharp and not blurry at all. So it is in the UFO Test, the UFO is without ULMB @960 px/s more or less sharp, but with ULMB its perfectly sharp.

So if you play a lot of competitive games like CSGO, definitely turn on ULMB and you should see a massive improvement. Yes, the picture is much darker but a lot sharper so you can spot enemies much easier.








I play CSGO everytime with ULMB now (I actually never used it because I prefer G-Sync. I turned g-sync off for csgo, but never turned on ULMB







). You can also react much faster to anything because you just see it sharper than before, its absolutely amazing imo









But as I said, even without ULMB the picture is really sharp actually. I think the RoG Swift PG278Q was a bit sharper in motion without ULMB, compared to the XB270HU, but its an insignificant difference.

@boredgunner
What do you mean by activating V-Sync? I played CSGO without any kind of synchronisation and it worked fine (playing csgo with vsync would be awful anyway







). Whats the difference with vsync activated?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> @boredgunner
> What do you mean by activating V-Sync? I played CSGO without any kind of synchronisation and it worked fine (playing csgo with vsync would be awful anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Whats the difference with vsync activated?


V-Sync would be to keep the frame rate and refresh rate synced, for the cleanest picture (no tearing). But you're right, competitive gamers won't do this of course. You'll get less input lag with a much higher frame rate than 120.


----------



## StargazerLuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> On G-SYNC mode, keep Overdrive on NORMAL, and refresh rate at 144 Hz. On these settings, the XB270HU has far less motion blur than any TV.
> 
> For ULMB, set refresh rate to 120 and *enable V-Sync in the game*. ULMB only works right if V-Sync keeps the game at a steady 120 FPS.


hmm could it be because I was overclocking the monitor to 165hz? I haven't tested it at 144hz yet because I thought, you know, more was better







Going by the ufotest the image has a slight ghosting trail behind it, is that normal?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StargazerLuka*
> 
> hmm could it be because I was overclocking the monitor to 165hz? I haven't tested it at 144hz yet because I thought, you know, more was better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going by the ufotest the image has a slight ghosting trail behind it, is that normal?


165 Hz will be a little bit more blurry, but still a lot less blurry than any TV. At 144 Hz (my XB270HU doesn't have the 165 Hz overclock) and overdrive on normal, there is some slight trailing on the darker cyan background but it's very minor. These high refresh rate IPS monitors with OD on normal have some of the cleanest non-strobed motion clarity of any LCD display. Any trail is really just blur, not inverse ghosting like with overdrive on extreme and not like the black streaking left by AMVA panels.


----------



## StargazerLuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 165 Hz will be a little bit more blurry, but still a lot less blurry than any TV. At 144 Hz (my XB270HU doesn't have the 165 Hz overclock) and overdrive on normal, there is some slight trailing on the darker cyan background but it's very minor. These high refresh rate IPS monitors with OD on normal have some of the cleanest non-strobed motion clarity of any LCD display. Any trail is really just blur, not inverse ghosting like with overdrive on extreme and not like the black streaking left by AMVA panels.


Okay I've been messing around with stuff and it seems ULMB at 120hz does indeed give a very sharp pictures with no blurring although it does have some stuttering which I assume is a fps issue? (not staying at 120fps all the time?) to combat that would i simply have to reduce the framerate further? to like 100 or even 85hz for certain games?

Appreciate all the advice, I really do which to get the most out of this monitor not only because getting the place I bought it from to return it seems to be a hellish experience XD


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StargazerLuka*
> 
> Okay I've been messing around with stuff and it seems ULMB at 120hz does indeed give a very sharp pictures with no blurring although it does have some stuttering which I assume is a fps issue? (not staying at 120fps all the time?) to combat that would i simply have to reduce the framerate further? to like 100 or even 85hz for certain games?
> 
> Appreciate all the advice, I really do which to get the most out of this monitor not only because getting the place I bought it from to return it seems to be a hellish experience XD


ULMB shouldn't cause stuttering. If you're using it with standard V-Sync however, then that would be V-Sync causing stuttering when dropping below 120 FPS.

You can try 100 Hz ULMB and 85 Hz ULMB, but 85 Hz ULMB is a real hazard due to the amount of flicker it produces. I find 100 Hz ULMB to be very straining in regular desktop use due to the flicker, although the flicker isn't problematic for me in games. However, both 100 Hz ULMB and 85 Hz ULMB, and *especially* the latter, produce a lot of "strobe crosstalk" or razor sharp ghosting. It's worse than motion blur, so I find no point in using them.

So I've come to the conclusion: ULMB is only suitable if I can maintain 120 FPS in a game with V-Sync. If I can't run that, I resort to 144 Hz G-SYNC (or in your case maybe 165 Hz). This just makes me want to upgrade my GPU more because 120 FPS ULMB is amazing!


----------



## StargazerLuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ULMB shouldn't cause stuttering. If you're using it with standard V-Sync however, then that would be V-Sync causing stuttering when dropping below 120 FPS.
> 
> You can try 100 Hz ULMB and 85 Hz ULMB, but 85 Hz ULMB is a real hazard due to the amount of flicker it produces. I find 100 Hz ULMB to be very straining in regular desktop use due to the flicker, although the flicker isn't problematic for me in games. However, both 100 Hz ULMB and 85 Hz ULMB, and *especially* the latter, produce a lot of "strobe crosstalk" or razor sharp ghosting. It's worse than motion blur, so I find no point in using them.
> 
> So I've come to the conclusion: ULMB is only suitable if I can maintain 120 FPS in a game with V-Sync. If I can't run that, I resort to 144 Hz G-SYNC (or in your case maybe 165 Hz). This just makes me want to upgrade my GPU more because 120 FPS ULMB is amazing!


Yeah when it works it certainly does look very nice, I finally see what people were gushing over on the reviews that caused me to buy this monitor









One more question, I have a game that for some terrible port reasons means its locked to 30fps, I'm guessing this means that nothhing I do with this monitor is going to make that look any better? XD (its very stuttery with ULMB and very blurry with g-sync, seems I can't win at all with that certain game.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StargazerLuka*
> 
> Yeah when it works it certainly does look very nice, I finally see what people were gushing over on the reviews that caused me to buy this monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more question, I have a game that for some terrible port reasons means its locked to 30fps, I'm guessing this means that nothhing I do with this monitor is going to make that look any better? XD (its very stuttery with ULMB and very blurry with g-sync, seems I can't win at all with that certain game.


Yeah you're going to have to pick your poison. Your options are G-SYNC, which will remove all tearing and stuttering, but the XB270HU will be running at 30 Hz so the response time will be... high, thus the blur (it averages 8.5 ms at 60 Hz, and this is half that so really slow). Option B would be to use nothing and run the XB270HU at 165 Hz or 144 Hz and get a bunch of tearing, but perhaps less motion blur. Option C would be to set the XB270HU to 120 Hz, use V-Sync, and set V-Sync tear control to 1/4 refresh rate in NVIDIA Inspector.

I'd just use G-SYNC in that scenario. Actually I'd never be in that scenario since I'd never play such a bad port. I have to ask, what game is that? Sounds like one of the older GTA titles lol.


----------



## SonnyTubbs

I have a question about ULMB with this monitor. Whenever I enable it, my FRAPS counter elevates past maximum refresh rate. I set ULMB in the NVIDIA control panel the screen will dim and the monitor settings will verify it as active. However with max refresh at 120, my fraps reading will be 134, 200, 145 - it fluctuates sometimes below, sometimes above max refresh.

Is there something wrong that I have enacted or is it a defect? As an aside, G Sync works as intended. The FRAPS reading never elevates above 144.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonnyTubbs*
> 
> I have a question about ULMB with this monitor. Whenever I enable it, my FRAPS counter elevates past maximum refresh rate. I set ULMB in the NVIDIA control panel the screen will dim and the monitor settings will verify it as active. However with max refresh at 120, my fraps reading will be 134, 200, 145 - it fluctuates sometimes below, sometimes above max refresh.
> 
> Is there something wrong that I have enacted or is it a defect? As an aside, G Sync works as intended. The FRAPS reading never elevates above 144.


Nothing is wrong, ULMB does nothing to cap frame rate. It just strobes the backlight on/off and basically removes sample and hold motion blur. So it should be used with V-Sync, unless you're a hardcore competitive gamer who notices the input lag increase with V-Sync, in which a frame rate limiter would work (although wouldn't completely remove tearing like V-Sync).


----------



## SonnyTubbs

What bothered me, was that the fps reading was both fluctuating and elevating past the capped framerate. For example, I set the maximum framerate to 120, enabled V-Sync, ULMB then played Wick - a not very demanding game - and the fps counter would read as high as 200 while fluctuating. That should not happen with V-Sync enabled plus a maximum frame rate of 120 HZ.

Odd, but then I tested the Acer refresh rate bar. It's read 120 while FRAPS remained 200'ish. I assume the refresh rate bar would be the reading to trust, and the FRAP's value must be the result of a software issue.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonnyTubbs*
> 
> What bothered me, was that the fps reading was both fluctuating and elevating past the capped framerate. For example, I set the maximum framerate to 120, enabled V-Sync, ULMB then played Wick - a not very demanding game - and the fps counter would read as high as 200 while fluctuating. That should not happen with V-Sync enabled plus a maximum frame rate of 120 HZ.
> 
> Odd, but then I tested the Acer refresh rate bar. It's read 120 while FRAPS remained 200'ish. I assume the refresh rate bar would be the reading to trust, and the FRAP's value must be the result of a software issue.


Well, you set the refresh rate to 120 and enabled ULMB. That means no matter what, even if the game is running at 200 FPS (which is what FRAPS measures, frame rate), the refresh rate of the monitor will be 120. Same if the frame rate drops below 120. So the problem here is that V-Sync just isn't working. Is it enabled in-game? Try using NVIDIA Control Panel or Inspector to change the game specific profile to V-Sync Force On and Standard tear control.


----------



## sylar666

Hi there, I just picked this amazing monitor a week ago and I'm facing two big problems.

First my rig is an i7 2600k @ 4.4 Ghz, dual ASUS GTX 670 on SLI and another 1440p monitor, an ACHIEVA SHIMIAN (one of those Korean catleap monitors).

I've got my Acer plugged with the display port cable included in the box to the display port of my Asus GTX 670 primary card and the other monitor plugged to the DVI port of the same card.

FIrst I'm not able to reach 144 Hz, NVIDIA settings won't allow me to choose more than 120 either on Windows 10 or Linux (I've got a dual boot system).
I don't have ULMB on, so I'm pretty much lost on what is happening there and the cause of this cap.

On other side I'm experience high ghosting effects using the monitor and gaming, is that a common occurrence?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylar666*
> 
> Hi there, I just picked this amazing monitor a week ago and I'm facing two big problems.
> 
> First my rig is an i7 2600k @ 4.4 Ghz, dual ASUS GTX 670 on SLI and another 1440p monitor, an ACHIEVA SHIMIAN (one of those Korean catleap monitors).
> 
> I've got my Acer plugged with the display port cable included in the box to the display port of my Asus GTX 670 primary card and the other monitor plugged to the DVI port of the same card.
> 
> FIrst I'm not able to reach 144 Hz, NVIDIA settings won't allow me to choose more than 120 either on Windows 10 or Linux (I've got a dual boot system).
> I don't have ULMB on, so I'm pretty much lost on what is happening there and the cause of this cap.
> 
> On other side I'm experience high ghosting effects using the monitor and gaming, is that a common occurrence?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


If I recall correctly a high end GTX 700 series card is needed to run 144 Hz. 670s are old and won't support a lot of new technologies. Ghosting is abnormal, make sure Overdrive is set to *Normal* and there should be absolutely none.


----------



## sylar666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If I recall correctly a high end GTX 700 series card is needed to run 144 Hz. 670s are old and won't support a lot of new technologies. Ghosting is abnormal, make sure Overdrive is set to *Normal* and there should be absolutely none.


Thank you for the fast response, I'm planning on buying soon a 980ti so I'll check again then, not that I can go 144 many games but I was kind of worried about it.
Sorry to ask but when you refer to Overdrive, are you talking about a monitor setting? I can't find it on the monitor settings and maybe you refer to a Nvidia setting.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylar666*
> 
> Thank you for the fast response, I'm planning on buying soon a 980ti so I'll check again then, not that I can go 144 many games but I was kind of worried about it.
> Sorry to ask but when you refer to Overdrive, are you talking about a monitor setting? I can't find it on the monitor settings and maybe you refer to a Nvidia setting.


It's a monitor setting in the OSD, except it may be called "OD" instead of the full word. New XB270HUs have a different OSD believe so I can't point you directly to it, but look around and you'll find it.


----------



## SonnyTubbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well, you set the refresh rate to 120 and enabled ULMB. That means no matter what, even if the game is running at 200 FPS (which is what FRAPS measures, frame rate), the refresh rate of the monitor will be 120. Same if the frame rate drops below 120. So the problem here is that V-Sync just isn't working. Is it enabled in-game? Try using NVIDIA Control Panel or Inspector to change the game specific profile to V-Sync Force On and Standard tear control.


Fixed it by enabling vsync in game. I wrongly assumed the NVIDIA global VSync setting would be enough and apply universally beyond the desktop. Thanks!


----------



## duganator

Just got this monitor in and I'm absolutely loving it. It's a whole new world coming from a korean 27" 1440p monitor.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonnyTubbs*
> 
> Fixed it by enabling vsync in game. I wrongly assumed the NVIDIA global VSync setting would be enough and apply universally beyond the desktop. Thanks!


Good to hear you fixed your problem. I'm glad that someone else has problems with the global settings and it's not some weird issue unique to me







.


----------



## sylar666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's a monitor setting in the OSD, except it may be called "OD" instead of the full word. New XB270HUs have a different OSD believe so I can't point you directly to it, but look around and you'll find it.


Thank you, I found it and set it to Normal and Off, but the problem is still there, strange. I can clearly see a ghosting mark, I've tried this for proper testing http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting

It happens both on Linux and Windows, so what could it be, faulty monitor or bad monitor settings?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sylar666*
> 
> Thank you, I found it and set it to Normal and Off, but the problem is still there, strange. I can clearly see a ghosting mark, I've tried this for proper testing http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting
> 
> It happens both on Linux and Windows, so what could it be, faulty monitor or bad monitor settings?


Can you describe the ghosting you get with OD on Normal? Also can you describe the differences between OD Off and OD Normal?


----------



## sylar666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Can you describe the ghosting you get with OD on Normal? Also can you describe the differences between OD Off and OD Normal?


While trying that I noticed that turning off G-Sync completely removes ghosting effects. Then I tried OD off, normal and extreme. While using OD and Game Mode On ghosting is quite noticeable (both normal and extreme). If OD is off 0 ghosting. That solved (I think) my problems. Thank you a lot for your help, that was straight to the point. I owe you a beer.


----------



## ali13245

Hey guys I just received my monitor. I purchased this for $450 from amazon (refurbished). So far I haven't seen any dead/stuck pixels. Is there alot of backlight bleed? Do you guys think I should keep this or return it?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys I just received my monitor. I purchased this for $450 from amazon (refurbished). So far I haven't seen any dead/stuck pixels. Is there alot of backlight bleed? Do you guys think I should keep this or return it?


If it bothers you, you shouldn't keep it. I'm not sure if the picture makes it look worse than it really is, although it's bleeding from more spots than I'd prefer.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If it bothers you, you shouldn't keep it. I'm not sure if the picture makes it look worse than it really is, although it's bleeding from more spots than I'd prefer.


I played a couple of games, and watched a movie, and honestly I never really noticed it, so I think I'm going to keep it. Btw how do the USB ports on the monitor work? I know there are 4 ports, however only the top left port seems to work. Are the rest of the ports defective?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I played a couple of games, and watched a movie, and honestly I never really noticed it, so I think I'm going to keep it. Btw how do the USB ports on the monitor work? I know there are 4 ports, however only the top left port seems to work. Are the rest of the ports defective?


Woah it has four USB ports? I never knew that. I use the two on the left side, I take it the other two are next to the DisplayPort then. The two on the left work just fine for me. Yours must not be right...


----------



## ali13245

Could you let me know if the two on the bottom work for you? I believe there is a cable that needs to be connected to your pc in order for the bottom two ports to work.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Woah it has four USB ports? I never knew that. I use the two on the left side, I take it the other two are next to the DisplayPort then. The two on the left work just fine for me. Yours must not be right...


Could you let me know if the two on the bottom work for you? I believe there is a cable that needs to be connected to your pc in order for the bottom two ports to work.


----------



## RzNadare

Figured I'd add my two cents to the thread having bought an XB270HU on March 11th 2016 locally (from Singapore).

No dead pixels from what I can tell (first time looking for one though), some IPS glow at the bottom right (no surprise), and maybe a slight back light bleed at the edges of the monitor though I'm not sure if its a case of confirmation bias with me trying to look for flaws.

The photos I take of it exacerbates the severity of the back light bleeding and IPS glow a lot, especially close up. The monitor is configured according to TFT Central Recommended Optimum Settings. Are there specific settings on a camera phone to take more accurate photos for this (using an Xperia Z5)? I'm satisfied with it as it is (in face I'm happy), but its the first time I've actually tried looking for flaws on a monitor so I'm concerned I may have missed something out.


----------



## MistaSparkul

As long as you have no defective pixels and the light bleed+glow doesn't bother you too much then keep it. All of the 144Hz IPS panels are going to have some degree of glow, just depends whether or not you can live with it.


----------



## RzNadare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> As long as you have no defective pixels and the light bleed+glow doesn't bother you too much then keep it. All of the 144Hz IPS panels are going to have some degree of glow, just depends whether or not you can live with it.


I can live with it. Thanks for replying.

I've noticed a strange reaction just now between my XB270HU monitor and my speaker's subwoofers. I've positioned my monitor to be on top of the subwoofer of my HiVi Swan M10 with the speakers at the side and I find that when I turn off the Swan M10 using its power switch, the monitor would flicker to black for a second as the speaker starts to turn off. If I turn it off and on fast enough, it will flicker twice.

Turning off the speakers usually comes with a popping sound, which is a regular occurrence before I got the XB270HU though it never affected my previous monitor (Dell S2340L) like that before and I'm not sure if it is related to the issue at hand. I am under the impression that IPS monitors are not affected by magnets and the HiVi Swan M10 is magnetically shielded according to the website page so that also shouldn't be the case.

The only suspicion I have left is that it may have to do with my Mini DP to DP cable, as it had no branding and came from an obscured store I bought from, unaware that the quality of the cable matters significantly compared to HDMI or VGA cables.

Does anyone have any idea what the issue is?

*Update 1: Direct contact doesn't seem to be the issue. Placing it on the table instead of on top of the subwoofer has the same result of flickering when turning off the speakers.*

*Update 2: Putting more distance between the monitor and the speaker also doesn't make a difference.*


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RzNadare*
> 
> I can live with it. Thanks for replying.
> 
> I've noticed a strange reaction just now between my XB270HU monitor and my speaker's subwoofers. I've positioned my monitor to be on top of the subwoofer of my HiVi Swan M10 with the speakers at the side and I find that when I turn off the Swan M10 using its power switch, the monitor would flicker to black for a second as the speaker starts to turn off. If I turn it off and on fast enough, it will flicker twice.
> 
> Turning off the speakers usually comes with a popping sound, which is a regular occurrence before I got the XB270HU though it never affected my previous monitor (Dell S2340L) like that before and I'm not sure if it is related to the issue at hand. I am under the impression that IPS monitors are not affected by magnets and the HiVi Swan M10 is magnetically shielded according to the website page so that also shouldn't be the case.
> 
> The only suspicion I have left is that it may have to do with my Mini DP to DP cable, as it had no branding and came from an obscured store I bought from, unaware that the quality of the cable matters significantly compared to HDMI or VGA cables.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what the issue is?
> 
> *Update 1: Direct contact doesn't seem to be the issue. Placing it on the table instead of on top of the subwoofer has the same result of flickering when turning off the speakers.*
> 
> *Update 2: Putting more distance between the monitor and the speaker also doesn't make a difference.*


I seem to be having a similar issue with regards to the flickering. When my XB270HU is connected along with my VG248QE it sort of blinks these white horizontal lines for a split second them goes back to normal. After disconnecting the secondary monitor (VG248QE) I havent been able to recreate the issue that was going on. I was using a Dual link DVI cable just like I had been for the past year without any issues. I should also mention that when I had both monitors hooked up, my pc would boot off of the secondary (VG248QE) while I had the XB270HU set to main display in windows. Figured I would mention that seeing as it could be a potential issue.


----------



## RzNadare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I seem to be having a similar issue with regards to the flickering. When my XB270HU is connected along with my VG248QE it sort of blinks these white horizontal lines for a split second them goes back to normal. After disconnecting the secondary monitor (VG248QE) I havent been able to recreate the issue that was going on. I was using a Dual link DVI cable just like I had been for the past year without any issues. I should also mention that when I had both monitors hooked up, my pc would boot off of the secondary (VG248QE) while I had the XB270HU set to main display in windows. Figured I would mention that seeing as it could be a potential issue.


Thanks for trying to help solve the issue.

I would like to clarify that I bought the XB270HU to replace my Dell S2340L, so I am currently only using one monitor right now. In addition, the flicker/blinking of the monitor covers the entire screen (not lines, but entirely black).

I am quite certain that the issue I'm having is separate from yours in that regard, but thanks anyway.

If it would help make things clearer, I could upload a video of it happening.

*Update: Replacing it with a better Mini DP to DP cable fixed the issue, but I've realized that I can only go up to 120hz instead of 144hz for some reason. Any ideas?*


----------



## xixou

120 Hz is already good enough ^^


----------



## RzNadare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> 120 Hz is already good enough ^^


120hz is great compared to where I was at 60hz, but not being able to use 144hz means that I've essentially wasted a portion of my money. I'd like to actually have the option to choose 144hz as opposed to being forced to 120hz, so if you actually have any ideas what the issue is that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## C3321J6

Whats your video card Ive read people with older 6xx and 7xx locked at 120hz.

Also should check in your monitor settings. Models being sold now have newer firmware that are able to OC to 165hz You can tell it has a dark OSD the old OSD was blue.
Overclock option is located when you go on wrench icon.

http://cdn.overclock.net/d/df/dfe5c360_e663w1.jpeg

but having old GPU you prob still be limited to 120hz


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Whats your video card Ive read people with older 6xx and 7xx locked at 120hz.
> 
> Also should check in your monitor settings. Models being sold now have newer firmware that are able to OC to 165hz You can tell it has a dark OSD the old OSD was blue.
> Overclock option is located when you go on wrench icon.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/df/dfe5c360_e663w1.jpeg
> 
> but having old GPU you prob still be limited to 120hz


This is correct, if you have the newer firmware that allows 165Hz OC, you can only use 120Hz on anything except 780Ti and 9xx series.


----------



## RzNadare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Whats your video card Ive read people with older 6xx and 7xx locked at 120hz.
> 
> Also should check in your monitor settings. Models being sold now have newer firmware that are able to OC to 165hz You can tell it has a dark OSD the old OSD was blue.
> Overclock option is located when you go on wrench icon.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/df/dfe5c360_e663w1.jpeg
> 
> but having old GPU you prob still be limited to 120hz


Older GPU cards can cause locks at a certain frequency rate?

The GPU I am using right now is a Radeon PowerColor R9 280X. And before anyone asks, yes I'm aware that the XB270HU is a G-Sync monitor. I got this monitor because price differences between 1440p 60hz monitors was small enough to justify getting one, especially considering long term investments.

I have not had good experiences with online stores, which was why I bought locally (which also restricted the number of choices I had to this).


----------



## DeathscytheDK

Hi everyone.

I just bought this monitor last week. And all in all, I'm very satisfied with it. No pixel errors or major backlight bleed. So









However... Over the weekend I'v noticed a small area, where there is a the pixels are "lighter", but not all the time.




I tried to find a pattern and discovered, that the light area appeared after playing a few FOB's in Metal Gear Solid V.
And I also noticed that it is right where the most "busy" part of millisecond counter is located.



You can see how busy here.





After 5 min -10 min. the area fade back to normal

Can anyone tell me if this is normal? This is my first IPS monitor, so maybe this is just how it is?

- Christian


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathscytheDK*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I just bought this monitor last week. And all in all, I'm very satisfied with it. No pixel errors or major backlight bleed. So
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However... Over the weekend I'v noticed a small area, where there is a the pixels are "lighter", but not all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find a pattern and discovered, that the light area appeared after playing a few FOB's in Metal Gear Solid V.
> And I also noticed that it is right here the most "busy" part of millisecond counter is located.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how busy here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 5 min -10 min. the area fade back to normal
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is normal? This is my first IPS monitor, so maybe this is just how it is?
> 
> - Christian


Seems we have another issues which is new to me. I've never seen other people report this. There are lot of complaints about dust trapped and I saw few guys having some white smear on the screen but it was always present. Are you sure your is disappearing ? It could be that it is less visible on specific backgrounds... In any case this isn't normal.


----------



## DeathscytheDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Seems we have another issues which is new to me. I've never seen other people report this. There are lot of complaints about dust trapped and I saw few guys having some white smear on the screen but it was always present. Are you sure your is disappearing ? It could be that it is less visible on specific backgrounds... In any case this isn't normal.


Yes I'm 100% completely sure








I can take a picture with and without the light spot when I get home tonight


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathscytheDK*
> 
> Yes I'm 100% completely sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can take a picture with and without the light spot when I get home tonight


OK, it's visible on white bg as well ? what about black ?


----------



## DeathscytheDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> OK, it's visible on white bg as well ? what about black ?


No is not visible on white or black backgrounds.
And if cut the power (pull out the power cord) to the monitor for 30 sec. and turn it back on. It is still there.

Perhaps I should contact Acer or the store where I bought it.


----------



## DeathscytheDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> OK, it's visible on white bg as well ? what about black ?


Made a new video and pictures






It actually looks like it changes back and forth from light to dark.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathscytheDK*
> 
> Made a new video and pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually looks like it changes back and forth from light to dark.


That's an obvious defect. Take it back and ask for replacement. I think you are the first one reporting this issue - "congrats" :-/


----------



## Sludacris

I just got a brpz refurb and when I change the refresh rate above 60Hz the monitor flickers/turns on and off. I assume this is a defect because I have not been able to find very many posts about this issue. Just wanted to check to make sure there wasn't a fix to this problem because the actual screen has really good contrast, no dead-pixels, and very minimal backlight bleed and would prefer to keep this one if I can get the refresh rate problem fixed.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RzNadare*
> 
> 120hz is great compared to where I was at 60hz, but not being able to use 144hz means that I've essentially wasted a portion of my money. I'd like to actually have the option to choose 144hz as opposed to being forced to 120hz, so if you actually have any ideas what the issue is that would be greatly appreciated.


Which mini displayport cable did you buy?

This one works at 144hz.

http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B143B-007J-UltraAV-DisplayPort-6-6-Feet/dp/B00A7R9I22/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1460658731&sr=8-2&keywords=accel+mini+displayport+to+displayport


----------



## RzNadare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Which mini displayport cable did you buy?
> 
> This one works at 144hz.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B143B-007J-UltraAV-DisplayPort-6-6-Feet/dp/B00A7R9I22/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1460658731&sr=8-2&keywords=accel+mini+displayport+to+displayport


I'm using the Accell B143B-003B UltraAV Mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort 1.2 Cable with Latch, 3.3', Black.


----------



## sweenytodd

Anybody bought or have a B grade panel from Newegg?


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Anybody bought or have a B grade panel from Newegg?


Ordered one Saturday...shipped today from B.C. I'm in Ontario so I'll be lucky if I get it this week. I'll report back when I get it set up


----------



## Elaskanator

I just installed a monitor mount on my desk after 9 months of ownership and started having the issue everyone here is having (I also switched concurrently to a longer cable than the short thing that came with the monitor):
http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Flashing-flicker-blinking-display-XB270HU-in-this-case/td-p/362642
It will periodically flash (go black then return to normal) three times rapidly (over in about 1 second) and then is fine for a random duration (many seconds to many minutes).

Another issue, which might be limited to Skyrim (with many mods installed) and has happened twice now while playing only recently (I haven't played any other game since it started happening), is the screen will suddenly get all corrupt. Like every-other column of pixels is interweaved. I restarted my pc both times without really trying to troubleshoot. More data collection required for further analysis. This is what it looks like:



I kinda suspect the OneTweak Skyrim mod for this latter issue (especially with a sarcastic author's name like virusek!) because sometimes everything on the screen becomes unresponsive to mouse clicks when the game crashes (a common side-effect of modding







), which is (half) fixable by using task manager to log myself out. I suspect this because I think it must have a hook into the kernel level to override exclusive fullscreen. But the former issue (blinking/flashing) started before I installed that mod; actually while installing the monitor mount. And if I remember right (which I doubt), it seemed to be in response to my rotating the screen since the thing is fairly flimsy (bends easily).

Rambling on, I'm thinking moreso now that it may be a loose connection in the display since so many other people have the same issue. And it hasn't flickered on me since it has been on for a few minutes. But I also installed a graphics driver update-corrupting that datum-otherwise I would have made that a leading statement by saying "since it has warmed up."


----------



## Elaskanator

I haven't had any of my problems since switching back to the original cable. The 15' displayport cable caused it.
Quote:


> I just installed a monitor mount on my desk after 9 months of ownership and started having the issue everyone here is having (I also switched concurrently to a longer cable than the short thing that came with the monitor):
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Flashing-flicker-blinking-display-XB270HU-in-this-case/td-p/362642
> It will periodically flash (go black then return to normal) three times rapidly (over in about 1 second) and then is fine for a random duration (many seconds to many minutes).
> 
> Another issue, which might be limited to Skyrim (with many mods installed) and has happened twice now while playing only recently (I haven't played any other game since it started happening), is the screen will suddenly get all corrupt. Like every-other column of pixels is interweaved. I restarted my pc both times without really trying to troubleshoot. More data collection required for further analysis. This is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda suspect the OneTweak Skyrim mod for this latter issue (especially with a sarcastic author's name like virusek!) because sometimes everything on the screen becomes unresponsive to mouse clicks when the game crashes (a common side-effect of modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), which is (half) fixable by using task manager to log myself out. I suspect this because I think it must have a hook into the kernel level to override exclusive fullscreen. But the former issue (blinking/flashing) started before I installed that mod; actually while installing the monitor mount. And if I remember right (which I doubt), it seemed to be in response to my rotating the screen since the thing is fairly flimsy (bends easily).
> 
> Rambling on, I'm thinking moreso now that it may be a loose connection in the display since so many other people have the same issue. And it hasn't flickered on me since it has been on for a few minutes. But I also installed a graphics driver update-corrupting that datum-otherwise I would have made that a leading statement by saying "since it has warmed up."


P.S. While editing my post I might have accidentally clicked delete instead of submit, so if this is a duplicate then delete this one. But I also got a website notification "post requires reviewing by mod because your account is new"[/Quote]


----------



## DNAJAY

@Elaskanator. This pixelated screen thing happens to mine as well, but I suspect it's actually a windows problem and nothing with the monitor. Reason is, once I restart it all goes back to normal. The only thing that fixes this pixelated screen is restarting, if I try to mess with the resolution the screen just goes black until I reset.

This only happens to me periodically. I leave my computer on 24/7, so every now and again once I turn on the monitor I get that pixelated garbage until I restart. Point is, I don't think it's Skyrim.


----------



## zipzop

Ok here is my refurbished newegg monitor that I got for $479.00 CAD, before taxes and such.

Honestly, I expected a a lot worse! This monitor seems to have little to no back-light bleed whatsoever. The first thing I did when I booted up was go into the factory settings menu. Only 325 hours on this monitor. It even still has the plastic wrap stuff not removed from bezel and the stand base

It does have at least 1 or 2 dead pixels that I know for sure are dead pixels, and 2 or 3 other that I would say look more like tiny specs of dust or dirt? Either way, I do not notice them unless I put my face like 6 inches away from the screen. Even then, I still have to look for them...

I don't know, I think I got lucky with this one! We'll see if it has any other problems, I have 30 days to return to newegg




Video still in a dark room(black image fullscreen):


----------



## ali13245

How do you check how much time is on the monitor? I can't seem to find it on mine.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> How do you check how much time is on the monitor? I can't seem to find it on mine.


Hold left button when you turn it on.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Hold left button when you turn it on.


I held the button directly left to the power but nothing happened


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I held the button directly left to the power but nothing happened


leftest.


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Hold left button when you turn it on.


That's not how you do it on this monitor. That works on my other Acer 1080p IPS panel.

While the monitor is on at your desktop, press OSD buttons 5-5-4-4-2-3-5 in that order. 1 being the far left button and 6 being the power button. The settings menu should then be in the top left of the screen with a new factory category at the bottom.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> That's not how you do it on this monitor. That works on my other Acer 1080p IPS panel.
> 
> While the monitor is on at your desktop, press OSD buttons 5-5-4-4-2-3-5 in that order. 1 being the far left button and 6 being the power button. The settings menu should then be in the top left of the screen with a new factory category at the bottom.


Oh yea i watched a youtube vid on that, thx


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> That's not how you do it on this monitor. That works on my other Acer 1080p IPS panel.
> 
> While the monitor is on at your desktop, press OSD buttons 5-5-4-4-2-3-5 in that order. 1 being the far left button and 6 being the power button. The settings menu should then be in the top left of the screen with a new factory category at the bottom.


Thanks so much! Finally got it to work. +Rep


----------



## jigglywiggly

On a white background is there color shifting for any of you on the sides of the monitor? When you move your head, does it start to turn blue at the sides?


----------



## Vrait

I know this isnt the exact thread, but maybe you guys can help me.
I just bought an XB241H and, after having it set at 160hz for a few hours, all I get is a white screen now. Is my monitor broken or what?
I can just faintly see the "Predator" logo, and even in standby its still white.

I cant even see the on-screen display.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> I know this isnt the exact thread, but maybe you guys can help me.
> I just bought an XB241H and, after having it set at 160hz for a few hours, all I get is a white screen now. Is my monitor broken or what?
> I can just faintly see the "Predator" logo, and even in standby its still white.
> 
> I cant even see the on-screen display.


then its broke, try another cable, digital cables are a yes or a no for signal, i assume u see some signal, that means its not the cable. return it


----------



## Skelionz

I'm rather confused, I just bought a monitor that was listed as a tn xb270hu it says it is in the top corner of the monitor, yet it has a hdmi port and built is speakers/Nvidia 3D/IPS 144hz. I can find no info and no reviews about this model anywhere. Any ideas? Basically seems to have everything the normal one has but added hdmi 3D and speakers. Shame the first one had to be sent back because it was perma stuck with the blue on light and no picture


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skelionz*
> 
> I'm rather confused, I just bought a monitor that was listed as a tn xb270hu it says it is in the top corner of the monitor, yet it has a hdmi port and built is speakers/Nvidia 3D/IPS 144hz. I can find no info and no reviews about this model anywhere. Any ideas? Basically seems to have everything the normal one has but added hdmi 3D and speakers. Shame the first one had to be sent back because it was perma stuck with the blue on light and no picture


Only TN monitors have 3D Vision support. If you are using the monitor, viewing angles will easily let you know if it's IPS or TN.

IPS: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_xb270hu/viewing_angles.jpg

TN: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_rog_swift_pg278q/viewing_angles.jpg

IPS glow on a black screen is another giveaway of an IPS panel.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_xb270hu/P1080674.JPG


----------



## Skelionz

It has glow in the corners yes, also clearly says IPS on the box but it has a 3D vision sticker on the front too. As I said confused!

I'll check in the morning and post some pics or something.

ok i guess is the TN version of the panel with HDMI, i have no idea why the box says IPS on the front if it, rather misleading! I didnt think TN suffered from glow in the corners of the screen, but i seem to be getting a bit on this one

model is xb270hudbmiprz though i really cant find much about it in the way of reviews, or in fact any record on the acer site they ever produced it











ok clearly says TN on that







that die temp seems very high? i assume its ok


----------



## Skelionz

nothing but problems with these monitors i swear, so my hdmi is flickering on and off when connected and i contacted acer support who told me that there was nothing wrong with the monitor because it is working fine with display port and its hdmi connection is not compatible with the ps4....


----------



## cooler2442

So I found the XB270HU bprz for $397, it's refurbished but comes with a 3 year warranty and in store refund if I get a bad/damaged one. Is it worth the pickup at that price?


----------



## zipzop

Hell yes


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> So I found the XB270HU bprz for $397, it's refurbished but comes with a 3 year warranty and in store refund if I get a bad/damaged one. Is it worth the pickup at that price?


The only way you could go wrong is if it was running the earlier FW or had physical defects.


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The only way you could go wrong is if it was running the earlier FW or had physical defects.


Can you tell me a little more about the FW revisions and what it means for the performance ? Is it just the 165hz overclockability that continued to the XB271HU?

I have

G-sync module: 198
OSD version: 1.8
OSD release 2015/03/10
G-sync MCU FW version: 1.12
Panel name: AUO_M270DAN02.3
OD Table version: 0.3
G-sync FW version: 3.177


----------



## Shardnax

I believe the progression is something like this:
Launch - ULMB 85/100, 144hz max
Later models - ULMB 85/100/120, 144hz max
Even later models - ULMB 85/100/120, overclockable to 165hz, more OSD options

I can't remember the exact posts so you'd have to trudge around the images in this or the other XB270HU thread to find them, sorry. I think Acer is being dumb in not allowing owners to update their FW but, there's not much to do about it.


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I believe the progression is something like this:
> Launch - ULMB 85/100, 144hz max
> Later models - ULMB 85/100/120, 144hz max
> Even later models - ULMB 85/100/120, overclockable to 165hz, more OSD options
> 
> I can't remember the exact posts so you'd have to trudge around the images in this or the other XB270HU thread to find them, sorry. I think Acer is being dumb in not allowing owners to update their FW but, there's not much to do about it.


Thanks, I guess I have one of the later models that support 120hz ULMB then. It will not overclock past 144hz

As for the FW flashing, take a look at the procedure in the service manual. It's a big process that involves disassembling the monitor

ACER_XB270HU_Service_Manual.zip


----------



## Shardnax

Much more understandable if it requires disassembling it. Interesting to see that the service manual is floating around now.


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> So I found the XB270HU bprz for $397, it's refurbished but comes with a 3 year warranty and in store refund if I get a bad/damaged one. Is it worth the pickup at that price?


I got two of those from bestbuy, both have 3-4 dead pixels. One of them has the new firmware for 165hz, I don't really mind the dead pixels that much so I'll keep it. The other one is going back, need that 165hz/


----------



## Warrior 3000

so iv owned this monitor for a while now and love it. just tonight i went into my monitor OSD settings and saw my mode was in"normal"

no matter what i do i cant get it back into g sync, *** do i do?


----------



## krytikul

Just got my shipment from Acer Recertified. Picked up one of these for $289 shipped. Came in almost perfect condition( Slight lightbleed top left corner).

Loving this monitor, it is my first 144hz and boy is it incredible. G-Sync is a nice touch too









How does my FW compare? It seems I am able to do ULMB @120 hz


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krytikul*
> 
> Just got my shipment from Acer Recertified. Picked up one of these for $289 shipped. Came in almost perfect condition( Slight lightbleed top left corner).
> 
> Loving this monitor, it is my first 144hz and boy is it incredible. G-Sync is a nice touch too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does my FW compare? It seems I am able to do ULMB @120 hz


I think you're good as long as you get one of the ULMB 120hz models on up, especially so if you're paying less than $300. Frametimes are barely improved at 165 over 144.


----------



## xixou

How do you get access to that menu ?
I tried the empowering and power button holding after a power off but without success.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youTubes*
> To activate the factory menu press 5,5,4,4,2,3,5. 1 is the first button starting from the left, 6 is the power button.


----------



## marn3us

Hey guys, will the displayport on a GTX 780 handle 1440p @ 144Hz?

I am not worried about graphics horsepower since my games are light, I'd just like to know if the DP of the 780 has enough bandwidth or I need newer cards


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Hey guys, will the displayport on a GTX 780 handle 1440p @ 144Hz?
> 
> I am not worried about graphics horsepower since my games are light, I'd just like to know if the DP of the 780 has enough bandwidth or I need newer cards


You may be stuck at 120Hz depending on how recent your monitor is.


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> You may be stuck at 120Hz depending on how recent your monitor is.


It's a December 2015 panel, the 165Hz one.

Will I be stuck at only 120hz?


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Hey guys, will the displayport on a GTX 780 handle 1440p @ 144Hz?
> 
> I am not worried about graphics horsepower since my games are light, I'd just like to know if the DP of the 780 has enough bandwidth or I need newer cards


You'll be fine, G-sync will give you a good boost in FPS over 60hz with only V-sync....780 is still much better than a 960, which is what I have and seems to do rather well with my XB270-HU


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> You'll be fine, G-sync will give you a good boost in FPS over 60hz with only V-sync....780 is still much better than a 960, which is what I have and seems to do rather well with my XB270-HU


Thanks, but what I need to know is whether or not the Displayport 1.2 on the GTX 780 has enough bandwidth for 2560x1440 144hz









Your gtx 960 has DP 1.3 so it has enormous bandwidth, but I really need to know if displayport 1.2 is sufficient


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Thanks, but what I need to know is whether or not the Displayport 1.2 on the GTX 780 has enough bandwidth for 2560x1440 144hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your gtx 960 has DP 1.3 so it has enormous bandwidth, but I really need to know if displayport 1.2 is sufficient


The monitor only supports display port 1.2 so you'll be fine..


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Thanks, but what I need to know is whether or not the Displayport 1.2 on the GTX 780 has enough bandwidth for 2560x1440 144hz


It does, but for some reason 1440p 144Hz monitors with the newer Gsync module cap at 120Hz on most GPUs older than 900 series. If your XB270HU supports 165 you'll likely be capped at 120, but not necessarily, some people reported having the full refresh rate on a 780Ti. Only having 120 wouldn't be a dealbreaker IMO anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Your gtx 960 has DP 1.3 so it has enormous bandwidth, but I really need to know if displayport 1.2 is sufficient


900 series only have DP 1.2.


----------



## Luck100

Has anybody found a longer DP cable that works with this monitor? I got this 3 meter (10 foot) cable recently and it causes flickering and lockups after a few minutes of fullscreen gaming. No problems as soon as I go back to the original cable. Unfortunately the original cable is too short for me.


----------



## sidneymarcus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Has anybody found a longer DP cable that works with this monitor? I got this 3 meter (10 foot) cable recently and it causes flickering and lockups after a few minutes of fullscreen gaming. No problems as soon as I go back to the original cable. Unfortunately the original cable is too short for me.


I have read some lower quality cables have this issue. I got this Accel cable.

http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B142C-007B-UltraAV-DisplayPort-Locking/dp/B0098HVZBE

These are good quality cables. Mine is 2m and works perfectly. There is a 3m version available.


----------



## Luck100

Thanks for the info, I'll see if I can get one of those!


----------



## jigglywiggly

The 3m accel cable works with my xb270hu at 165hz just fine.


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior 3000*
> 
> so iv owned this monitor for a while now and love it. just tonight i went into my monitor OSD settings and saw my mode was in"normal"
> 
> no matter what i do i cant get it back into g sync, *** do i do?


Not sure if you figured it already but the quick fix for this is power cycling the monitor using its dedicated on/off switch at the back. It can apparently be fixed long term by setting the monitor to 'never sleep' in windows power settings: https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/2nctbe/gsync_option_in_nvidia_control_panel_disappearing/cq2ac57


----------



## spdrmnfn

Sorry if this has been discussed before but I couldn't find anything identical to my issue.

Using a 980 on Windows 10. Just got this monitor from the Best Buy on eBay recertified deal.

Tried 3 different DP cables including the Accell UltraAV 1m cable.

I just can't seem to get past 100hz for some reason. Only a max of 85hz shows up in control panel and only a max of 100hz works in custom resolution. This is true even at 1080p.

I feel like this is a board problem. I've contacted Acer Recertified support by email since their phones are closed for the weekend. Just wanted to see if this awesome community could help first.

What are the chances of getting this replaced with a xb271hu when support can't fix the problem?



Does my usage time seem really high for a refurb?


----------



## AMDATI

Yeah that panel time seems pretty high for a refurbished unit. At say a reasonable heavy 6 hours a day, that thing has been used nearly a month and a half. So I don't know how a person realistically squeezed in all of that time to be within a 30 day return. I mean it's possible, but one would have to essentially live at the computer.

Not sure why you can't get the maximum refresh rate though...UNLESS you're trying to run ULMB mode on an older version, which only supports 100hz maximum. But still, you should be able to set the refresh rate higher anyways. I would try a driver reinstall. The cable the monitor comes with will give you no issues, so if it is, then it's not the cable causing the problem....but it's also good to make sure every connection is solid too.

You could also try this: http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers/5840;-;XB270HU OR Drivers directly from Nvidia or Windows update or All of the above.

If not you can try these custom resolution settings:

Horizontal:
Active: 2560
Front Porch: 8
Sync Width: 16
Back Porch: 16

Vertical:
Active: 1440
Front Porch: 1
Sync Width: 1
Back Porch: 7

Pixel Clock: 542.58 MHz

Couple other reasons:

-Old AMD videocard drivers conflicting in the system
-Unsigned drivers that windows conflicts with, so if you remove the requirement of signed drivers, it should work fine.


----------



## cooler2442

Just bought one of these refurbished from Acer and using the TFT Central settings of low brightness and etc but I feel like it's not making the monitor "pop" or look amazing. Does anyone else have other settings I can try or should I just get used to low brightness and not having the colors pop like my TV?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Just bought one of these refurbished from Acer and using the TFT Central settings of low brightness and etc but I feel like it's not making the monitor "pop" or look amazing. Does anyone else have other settings I can try or should I just get used to low brightness and not having the colors pop like my TV?


The brightness isn't set in stone. If you want a little more pop then increase the brightness some. Try steps of 5.

*With brightness it's good to work your settings up, not down. If you start at 80 and go down 60 will look very dim. If you start at 20 and go up then 40 will look really bright. Also not a bad idea to use the monitor for a few days at settings you feel are too dim before adjusting up so that you're more accustomed to lower brightness settings.


----------



## spdrmnfn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Yeah that panel time seems pretty high for a refurbished unit. At say a reasonable heavy 6 hours a day, that thing has been used nearly a month and a half. So I don't know how a person realistically squeezed in all of that time to be within a 30 day return. I mean it's possible, but one would have to essentially live at the computer.
> 
> Not sure why you can't get the maximum refresh rate though...UNLESS you're trying to run ULMB mode on an older version, which only supports 100hz maximum. But still, you should be able to set the refresh rate higher anyways. I would try a driver reinstall. The cable the monitor comes with will give you no issues, so if it is, then it's not the cable causing the problem....but it's also good to make sure every connection is solid too.
> 
> You could also try this: http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers/5840;-;XB270HU OR Drivers directly from Nvidia or Windows update or All of the above.
> 
> If not you can try these custom resolution settings:
> 
> Horizontal:
> Active: 2560
> Front Porch: 8
> Sync Width: 16
> Back Porch: 16
> 
> Vertical:
> Active: 1440
> Front Porch: 1
> Sync Width: 1
> Back Porch: 7
> 
> Pixel Clock: 542.58 MHz
> 
> Couple other reasons:
> 
> -Old AMD videocard drivers conflicting in the system
> -Unsigned drivers that windows conflicts with, so if you remove the requirement of signed drivers, it should work fine.


Thanks for the input. Nothing seems to work. I didn't try the custom timings since i don't have back porch show up but I do have total pixels.Even 1080p doesn't work at anything above 100hz so something definitely needs to get fixed. Hoping for a free upgrade if they can't fix this.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Yeah that panel time seems pretty high for a refurbished unit. At say a reasonable heavy 6 hours a day, that thing has been used nearly a month and a half. So I don't know how a person realistically squeezed in all of that time to be within a 30 day return. I mean it's possible, but one would have to essentially live at the computer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you can't get the maximum refresh rate though...UNLESS you're trying to run ULMB mode on an older version, which only supports 100hz maximum. But still, you should be able to set the refresh rate higher anyways. I would try a driver reinstall. The cable the monitor comes with will give you no issues, so if it is, then it's not the cable causing the problem....but it's also good to make sure every connection is solid too.
> 
> You could also try this: http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers/5840;-;XB270HU OR Drivers directly from Nvidia or Windows update or All of the above.
> 
> If not you can try these custom resolution settings:
> 
> Horizontal:
> Active: 2560
> Front Porch: 8
> Sync Width: 16
> Back Porch: 16
> 
> Vertical:
> Active: 1440
> Front Porch: 1
> Sync Width: 1
> Back Porch: 7
> 
> Pixel Clock: 542.58 MHz
> 
> Couple other reasons:
> 
> -Old AMD videocard drivers conflicting in the system
> -Unsigned drivers that windows conflicts with, so if you remove the requirement of signed drivers, it should work fine.


Sounds more like someone who rushed their break in period. I run my screens like a dog until my return window is up. Even after that I leave my computer and monitors running 16+ hours a day.


----------



## AMDATI

Personally, I set my monitor to turn off and PC to hibernate within 10 minutes of non usage. Saves on energy, adds to longevity (especially to case fans), less dust. Over a monitors lifetime, it will lose a significant amount of brightness, so in the long run being efficient will pay off. I keep monitors for years and years, I expect to have this one at least 5 years.

I'm not sure if a break in period is even necessary, since you're equally as likely to prompt a failure from excessive use that could cause it to fail after the return window. Normal usage and a good inspection of a screen operating after calibration is pretty much all it takes. Then look for potential physical or structural defects, and check for any hot spots. Typically if a monitor works fine once you first turn it on, it's going to work fine at least beyond the return window.


----------



## Chargeit

If you're on and off your computer a lot then it's best to just leave it on. Every time your computer has to power back on the parts are spiked with power affecting longevity. I'm on and off my systems all day. Though I do have my backup rig set to sleep since I tend to only use that once or twice a day for short periods of time.

Dust build up happens, but, maintenance takes care of that.

LED last longer then CFL before becoming dull or murky. Even at my current usage I'm looking at 8 years for them to burn out, and 5 - 6 for them to start looking dull. Though I have LED LCD that are 4 or 5 years old that have been on most of that time that aren't showing clear sings of age. Unlike CFL after that time frame.

I wouldn't consider leaving a monitor on excessive use. They're made to be used. If rushing a break in lowers the life of the monitor 7 or 8 years down the road then I can deal with that. In my experience things tend to crap out over the first 3 months of normal use. If a product makes it past that point then it will likely last.

But depending on your usage the up time on that guys monitor wasn't hard to hit or unreasonable to hit in a 1 month window. Not even 5 full days if the monitor was left running.


----------



## pfinch

Hey guys,

today i will recieve a new XB270HU. Hope to get a 165hz (black OSD) one.
So if i have luck: does 165hz will work with the g-sync module? (980TI)

Thanks


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> today i will recieve a new XB270HU. Hope to get a 165hz (black OSD) one.
> So if i have luck: does 165hz will work with the g-sync module? (980TI)
> 
> Thanks


165hz works fine with gsync, currently using it.


----------



## pfinch

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> 165hz works fine with gsync, currently using it.


Thank you!









Got AUGUST2015 ... does it have 165hz? I don't think so


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Thanks
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got AUGUST2015 ... does it have 165hz? I don't think so


I would assume that there's a small chance that it does but very slim as that firmware is dated 2015/08/28.


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I would assume that there's a small chance that it does but very slim as that firmware is dated 2015/08/28.


Unfortunately not, only models after October are 165hz.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> Unfortunately not, only models after October are 165hz.


This is wrong, I had a September model that had the updated firmware. But if some september units don't have it then august units are guaranteed not to have it.


----------



## pfinch

Don't have it... instant return? What do you think?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Don't have it... instant return? What do you think?


I'd keep the monitor If it doesn't have any other issues than lack of 165hz.


----------



## optimus002

Bit of a long story.

So I bought this monitor yesterday, basically can say on a whim as I was initially contemplating upgrading from 980Ti to a 1080. Glad I didn't!...

So, when I arrived at my local retailer, after suddenly realizing that spending an extra $300 for a gpu that doesn't really give me substantial gains as much as I'd like, I decided to give Gsync a go instead and maybe that'll be like a pseudo upgrade seeing as lower fps feels smooth unlike a non gsync monitor (was using PB278Q). When I asked about this particular monitor, the seller advised me not to buy it, he and many others had experienced dodgy samples and out of the 8 they had, 6 were returned....you could say I was _slightly_ hesitant....but, I thought I drove all the way up there I would take a gamble and if it didn't work out, I'd just get a refund. Well after a bit of reading about the issues and date stamps and whatnot, I seemed to have hit the lottery, lol. The one I picked up had dust covering the top of the box, I can only assume that people didn't want to gamble on it and it just sat there, guess being the last one left, I got the lucky last







Anyways, Mine's a November version, and has 0 issues. I'm so pleased I picked this up, this has substantially increased the life of my 980 Ti (although upgrader's itch will likely rear its head again







).

My experience so far, although very little, is I greatly prefer gsync over ulmb. I can now play games like Arkham Knight, Doom, Evil within at 3k/4k and feels buttery smooth. Playing Witcher 3 with every major setting on max @ 2804x1577. I doubt the 1080 would have made it feel smooth on a non gsync monitor like this. Gamer's Bliss.

I'm using TFTC's icc profile and OSD settings.


----------



## Blockheed

Yeah got my monitor yesterday! late to the party but I waited for these do go on sale..

Anyway is the down clocking to 2d clocks still a thing?

Quote:


> Q: Are there any known issues with 144hz displays and Nvidia GPUs (the "3D-power state downclocking bug on the Windows desktop")?
> A: Yes; a bug currently exists (presumably a driver-level bug) that forces Nvidia GPUs to use 3D clocks + 3D power states when connected to a 144hz display and the desktop refresh rate is set to 144hz in NVCP; this means that your GPU will consume more power just idling on the Windows desktop. The current workaround is to go into NVCP, select "Highest Available" for the "Preferred refresh rate" setting, and then set your desktop refresh rate down to 120hz; you'll lose the ~24hz additional refresh rate while on the desktop/navigating Windows explorer, but it will still be significantly smoother than 60hz, and your GPU will downclock to a normal 2D state on the Windows desktop only when the desktop refresh rate is at 120hz or lower.


I've set up both NVCP and windows monitor adapter setting to 144hz, checked with MSI afterburner and the desktop clocks remain at 135Mhz as expected.

I got a OCT 2015 model using 368.39 drivers and only this display hooked up







.


----------



## Cyalume

Giving up on this panel for now. I've played the lottery with many other panels over the past couple of years, including the VP2770, BL3201PH and another LG panel. At this point, I'm exhausted... I just want a monitor with low input lag, good image quality and Gsync. The third unit I received had dead pixels and mediocre white uniformity.

EDIT: I meant to post this in the XB271HU thread, not here. My mistake. They're basically the same thing, so I suppose this works too.


----------



## xixou

My XB270HU screen sometime goes black for half a second or so.
Did someone else got this before ?

I know that this is happening when some electric arc are close, like a lighter for a candle.

but in this case I don't think there are electric events around.

Is the monitor on his dead way ?

Shall I try to just replace the power supply ?

My screen is from 1 st June 2015 (1 year old, daily usage in Gsync mode).


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xixou*
> 
> My XB270HU screen sometime goes black for half a second or so.
> Did someone else got this before ?
> 
> I know that this is happening when some electric arc are close, like a lighter for a candle.
> 
> but in this case I don't think there are electric events around.
> 
> Is the monitor on his dead way ?
> 
> Shall I try to just replace the power supply ?
> 
> My screen is from 1 st June 2015 (1 year old, daily usage in Gsync mode).


Contact Acer about it.

Should have a 3 year warranty so if something does go wrong with it in the first 3 years they'll replace or repair the screen. I wouldn't get too worked up about it unless it happens often or for long periods of time.

Could always try switching out the DP cable, or reconnecting the one you have.


----------



## xixou

Same with another DP cable.

Problem is to ship it back I do not have the original box anymore.

Edit: This guy had the same issue:

https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/3cz9de/random_black_screen_flashing/


----------



## optimus002

People with that issue, reported that by replacing it with a new DP cable, preferably less than 2m long, their issues were resolved. Try another cable of that description and see how it goes.


----------



## xixou

Yes I just ordered another one.
Crossed finger.
Note: After 2h no glitch Today.


----------



## t1337dude

Can't believe it's not too far off from a year I've owned this monitor. What a great monitor. Haven't had any issues.

Over the last few weeks, I noticed an interesting "glitch" in the monitor. If I've had the monitor turned off for a few hours, and then I move my mouse, the power button on the monitor will quickly flash on and off. Only happens once and then it won't happen again unless I leave the monitor off again for while. Weird, huh?


----------



## CommunistSquare

Just got this monitor for $600, came in packaged well and assembly was fast and easy, it looks fine and seems to have easily overclocked to 165Hz (still waiting for a GTX 1080 to come in stock so I'm stuck at 120Hz effective on Intel HD 530). I bought it through newegg. The issue though is that it has a single dead pixel somewhat close to the bottom right part of the screen. Is there anything I can do about it or am I stuck with it forever? Newegg's page says replacement only for 8+ pixels


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommunistSquare*
> 
> Just got this monitor for $600, came in packaged well and assembly was fast and easy, it looks fine and seems to have easily overclocked to 165Hz (still waiting for a GTX 1080 to come in stock so I'm stuck at 120Hz effective on Intel HD 530). I bought it through newegg. The issue though is that it has a single dead pixel somewhat close to the bottom right part of the screen. Is there anything I can do about it or am I stuck with it forever? Newegg's page says replacement only for 8+ pixels


I'd presume that you are unless you can convince a CS rep. to take a return or exchange it.


----------



## xixou

I bought this 2m cable, so far so good.



https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00Z0GAVGW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommunistSquare*
> 
> Just got this monitor for $600, came in packaged well and assembly was fast and easy, it looks fine and seems to have easily overclocked to 165Hz (still waiting for a GTX 1080 to come in stock so I'm stuck at 120Hz effective on Intel HD 530). I bought it through newegg. The issue though is that it has a single dead pixel somewhat close to the bottom right part of the screen. Is there anything I can do about it or am I stuck with it forever? Newegg's page says replacement only for 8+ pixels


I would imagine that you have a 14 day return period. However if you are satisfied with the monitor BLB and uniformity wise, I wouldn't return it if I were you. You'll hardly ever notice that dead pixel due to its placement, and if you exchange it you risk getting one with poor uniformity, high BLB and you may still get dead pixels.


----------



## Kade

I did an impulsive buy and got this monitor for 600€ from a sale. My previous monitor is Benq xl2420t with (probably?) quicker panel. However now while I am waiting to my monitor to arrive I have a kind of buyer's remorse if I made a good buy or not. I read people having a lot of issues with these 144hz IPS panels which doesn't help with the remorse at all. Did I a mistake by choosing this monitor instead of it's updated model (xb271hu) or by not waiting for future releases? What kind of things I should keep my eye on when the monitor finally arrives? The last thing I want is to find my quite expensive buy is defective. Thank you.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kade*
> 
> I did an impulsive buy and got this monitor for 600€ from a sale. My previous monitor is Benq xl2420t with (probably?) quicker panel. However now while I am waiting to my monitor to arrive I have a kind of buyer's remorse if I made a good buy or not. I read people having a lot of issues with these 144hz IPS panels which doesn't help with the remorse at all. Did I a mistake by choosing this monitor instead of it's updated model (xb271hu) or by not waiting for future releases? What kind of things I should keep my eye on when the monitor finally arrives? The last thing I want is to find my quite expensive buy is defective. Thank you.


Quality control is a problem on all the 2560x1440/144hz panels, including the XB271HU, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Quality control is a problem on all the 2560x1440/144hz panels, including the XB271HU, as far as I'm aware.


This is partially correct as the XB271HU uses a better panel.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> This is partially correct as the XB271HU uses a better panel.


It does? The only differences I was aware of were shipping with 165hz by default and the different bezel and stand.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It does? The only differences I was aware of were shipping with 165hz by default and the different bezel and stand.


Yeah, the panel on the XB271HU tends to have better uniformity and less BLB than XB270HU/PG279Q.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Yeah, the panel on the XB271HU tends to have better uniformity and less BLB than XB270HU/PG279Q.


Definitely a reason to go for that at the same price.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hey guys and gals. This thread doesn't seem nearly as active as the XB271HU thread! Anyways, I bought a 271 with a cracked LCD panel for a hundred bucks and called Acer to setup a panel replacement and low and behold they don't offer any type of LCD replacement for that monitor. Searched all the lands for a panel to buy and the only one I found was almost $700 before taxes and import fees. So I'm going to throw that one in the closet for the time being and wait until there are more M270DAN02.6 LCD panels available.

So I got pretty lucky and over the past two days I've bought two XB270HU's for a collective cost of $750. I was only planning on buying one, but I couldn't let the deal on the second one go. Now I'm going to have to get a third so I can do some triple screen gaming. If only the bezel's on the 270's were as thin as the 271's!

Coming from my ASUS PB278Q. This will be my first time gaming at 144hz and I'm quite excited!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hey guys and gals. This thread doesn't seem nearly as active as the XB271HU thread! Anyways, I bought a 271 with a cracked LCD panel for a hundred bucks and called Acer to setup a panel replacement and low and behold they don't offer any type of LCD replacement for that monitor. Searched all the lands for a panel to buy and the only one I found was almost $700 before taxes and import fees. So I'm going to throw that one in the closet for the time being and wait until there are more M270DAN02.6 LCD panels available.
> 
> So I got pretty lucky and over the past two days I've bought two XB270HU's for a collective cost of $750. I was only planning on buying one, but I couldn't let the deal on the second one go. Now I'm going to have to get a third so I can do some triple screen gaming. If only the bezel's on the 270's were as thin as the 271's!
> 
> Coming from my ASUS PB278Q. This will be my first time gaming at 144hz and I'm quite excited!


The XB270HU isn't as new and shiny as the 271; there are two threads for this and the 271 only has the one (that I know of). Here's hoping you get good ones







.


----------



## AMDATI

XB270HU's aren't the type of monitor one runs in dual or triple setup's. Only a GTX 1080 can run one comfortably at 1440p/144hz. At that point you might as well have went with a 4k screen if you wanted resolution, and it would be cheaper. 1440p is nice, but if you can't run 144hz or so, there's no point in having a 144hz monitor. So I feel like you're trying to reach this dream setup goal based on old setup performances, i.e. 1080p triple monitor.....and it's ultimately misguided. We won't be seeing anything that can run triple 1440p/144hz monitors at good refresh rates, for a few years.

With the advent of 4k or 21:9 screens, multi monitor setups make much less sense and are a thing of the past.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> XB270HU's aren't the type of monitor one runs in dual or triple setup's. Only a GTX 1080 can run one comfortably at 1440p/144hz. At that point you might as well have went with a 4k screen if you wanted resolution, and it would be cheaper. 1440p is nice, but if you can't run 144hz or so, there's no point in having a 144hz monitor. So I feel like you're trying to reach this dream setup goal based on old setup performances, i.e. 1080p triple monitor.....and it's ultimately misguided. We won't be seeing anything that can run triple 1440p/144hz monitors at good refresh rates, for a few years.
> 
> With the advent of 4k or 21:9 screens, multi monitor setups make much less sense and are a thing of the past.


Well I do a lot of music production and video editing work so triple screens are perfect for that. Not at all outdated for that use. I personally would never get a 27" 4k monitor. Too much screen real estate for such a small screen. I get a pretty high framerate in most games with my 980 Ti so I'm not at all worried about running a single 1440p 144hz monitor performance wise. Not sure what makes you think that I would have trouble running a single 1440p at a decent refresh rate. Obviously gaming on three of these is going to be taxing, but if you have three monitors for working why wouldn't you try it?


----------



## CommunistSquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I would imagine that you have a 14 day return period. However if you are satisfied with the monitor BLB and uniformity wise, I wouldn't return it if I were you. You'll hardly ever notice that dead pixel due to its placement, and if you exchange it you risk getting one with poor uniformity, high BLB and you may still get dead pixels.


I know this was a while ago but a Newegg rep quickly did a replacement RMA for me, even after telling her that there was only 1 dead pixel. Shipped it back to them, they authorized it within a few hours of them receiving it. Shipment of replacement was pretty slow but it finally got here today. No dead pixels, BLB is about the same as with the previous. So I'm pretty glad!


----------



## PasK1234Xw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Yeah, the panel on the XB271HU tends to have better uniformity and less BLB than XB270HU/PG279Q.


thats not at all true.


----------



## CommunistSquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It does? The only differences I was aware of were shipping with 165hz by default and the different bezel and stand.


XB270HU now comes with a newer OSD that allows it to OC to 165Hz just like the XB271HU


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommunistSquare*
> 
> XB270HU now comes with a newer OSD that allows it to OC to 165Hz just like the XB271HU


I know, it's just that if you get an XB270HU you may or may not get 165hz or even 120hz ULMB. With the XB271HU you don't have to wonder if you'll get a model without features.


----------



## Newaes

Guys, I just got the XB27HU and I'm not getting a picture. I mean zero, zip, nada. The blue light in the corner is there but thats it, no Acer logo or nothing. It's gotta be DOA right?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Got my XB270HU today! Damn this monitor is incredible. Can't believe I waited so long to go to a 144hz monitor. I grabbed this one used for $250! So much better than my PB278Q. I'm getting another one of these in the mail on Friday







It's amazing how much smoother gameplay gets when you go over 60hz.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Got my XB270HU today! Damn this monitor is incredible. Can't believe I waited so long to go to a 144hz monitor. I grabbed this one used for $250! So much better than my PB278Q. I'm getting another one of these in the mail on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much smoother gameplay gets when you go over 60hz.


Welcome to tha buttahhhr!! It's a real eye opener!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newaes*
> 
> Guys, I just got the XB27HU and I'm not getting a picture. I mean zero, zip, nada. The blue light in the corner is there but thats it, no Acer logo or nothing. It's gotta be DOA right?


You could try another DP cable if you've got one handy. I've seen lots of posts where people had issues with the included cord.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Got my XB270HU today! Damn this monitor is incredible. Can't believe I waited so long to go to a 144hz monitor. I grabbed this one used for $250! So much better than my PB278Q. I'm getting another one of these in the mail on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much smoother gameplay gets when you go over 60hz.


No dust specks, dead pixels, or horrific bleed I hope







?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You could try another DP cable if you've got one handy. I've seen lots of posts where people had issues with the included cord.
> No dust specks, dead pixels, or horrific bleed I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I do have a dust speck, but no dead pixels and the BLB is great. Can't complain for $250. Don't even notice it when gaming.


----------



## Newaes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You could try another DP cable if you've got one handy. I've seen lots of posts where people had issues with the included cord.
> No dust specks, dead pixels, or horrific bleed I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Not even getting the Acer logo or whatever so it's just not starting at all. Dead =[


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I do have a dust speck, but no dead pixels and the BLB is great. Can't complain for $250. Don't even notice it when gaming.


I've seen lots of posts saying you can flick them to the edge of the screen with a soft cloth and persistent, gentle, flicks. My BLB isn't the greatest but, thankfully I didn't have any of the other potential problems. Which FW did you end up getting, 100hz ULMB, 120hz ULMB, or 120hz ULMB/165hz OC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newaes*
> 
> Not even getting the Acer logo or whatever so it's just not starting at all. Dead =[


Sounds like it's time for a return. Here's hoping you'll get a good one if you get a replacement







.


----------



## Newaes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I've seen lots of posts saying you can flick them to the edge of the screen with a soft cloth and persistent, gentle, flicks. My BLB isn't the greatest but, thankfully I didn't have any of the other potential problems. Which FW did you end up getting, 100hz ULMB, 120hz ULMB, or 120hz ULMB/165hz OC?
> Sounds like it's time for a return. Here's hoping you'll get a good one if you get a replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, new one is on it's way. Should be here by tomorrow so we'll see! Here's hoping indeed.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I've seen lots of posts saying you can flick them to the edge of the screen with a soft cloth and persistent, gentle, flicks. My BLB isn't the greatest but, thankfully I didn't have any of the other potential problems. Which FW did you end up getting, 100hz ULMB, 120hz ULMB, or 120hz ULMB/165hz OC?


I'm not sure which one I got. How can I tell? Also, are you guys using the ULMB or G-Sync? Which one is better? Looks like my build date is January 2015 so this is a pretty old one.

EDIT: Looks like I have to set the monitor to 100hz for ULMB to work


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm not sure which one I got. How can I tell? Also, are you guys using the ULMB or G-Sync? Which one is better? Looks like my build date is January 2015 so this is a pretty old one.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I have to set the monitor to 100hz for ULMB to work


The service menu is the only way to know the exact version. You can tell by what options you have in the normal OSD though. In normal refresh you can try to turn on ULMB at an incompatible refresh rate and you'll get a pop-up telling you which refresh rates are supported. The only difference that I know of between the older and middling FW is 120hz for ULMB. I believe the latest OSD is black, has extra color controls, and the 165hz OC option.

Here's a picture from the thread showing the pop-up: http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/lightbox/post/24061809/id/2493306

I mostly use GS, I only use ULMB in games where I can push 120FPS. The best setting for OD is normal, it improves response times with almost no overshoot.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The service menu is the only way to know the exact version. You can tell by what options you have in the normal OSD though. In normal refresh you can try to turn on ULMB at an incompatible refresh rate and you'll get a pop-up telling you which refresh rates are supported. The only difference that I know of between the older and middling FW is 120hz for ULMB. I believe the latest OSD is black, has extra color controls, and the 165hz OC option.
> 
> Here's a picture from the thread showing the pop-up: http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/lightbox/post/24061809/id/2493306
> 
> I mostly use GS, I only use ULMB in games where I can push 120FPS. The best setting for OD is normal, it improves response times with almost no overshoot.


Yeah my popup says only available at 85 100 hz. I'll stick with gsync for now.


----------



## world88

Hello guys, this is my first post.

I have received one week ago this fantastic monitor, the one with the black OSD. I came from a good TN, so when i first used the TFTcentral OSD settings (24 brightness, RGB 50-45-46) it seemed that the white was way too yellowish in relationship to the old monitor. I also use theirs ICC profile.
Is it all normal or the black OSD version needs different settings? (tftcentral did the calibration on the old firmware with blue osd)

Thank you!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yeah my popup says only available at 85 100 hz. I'll stick with gsync for now.


ULMB is nice for motion clarity but, GS is still a great feature







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *world88*
> 
> Hello guys, this is my first post.
> 
> I have received one week ago this fantastic monitor, the one with the black OSD. I came from a good TN, so when i first used the TFTcentral OSD settings (24 brightness, RGB 50-45-46) it seemed that the white was way too yellowish in relationship to the old monitor. I also use theirs ICC profile.
> Is it all normal or the black OSD version needs different settings? (tftcentral did the calibration on the old firmware with blue osd)
> 
> Thank you!


Every panel is different, even if the settings are about the same in the OSD the ICC profile will be different. The only way to know for certain (and to profile a monitor) is to have a meter. If it looked yellow it was probably because your previous monitor was a higher white point (9300K most likely) and this monitor is close to 6500K by default. You may want to make sure you've got the IPS version of the monitor though.

"To activate the factory menu press 5,5,4,4,2,3,5. 1 is the first button starting from the left, 6 is the power button."

Power cycling with the switch should disable it.


----------



## world88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Every panel is different, even if the settings are about the same in the OSD the ICC profile will be different. The only way to know for certain (and to profile a monitor) is to have a meter. If it looked yellow it was probably because your previous monitor was a higher white point (9300K most likely) and this monitor is close to 6500K by default. You may want to make sure you've got the IPS version of the monitor though.
> 
> "To activate the factory menu press 5,5,4,4,2,3,5. 1 is the first button starting from the left, 6 is the power button."
> 
> Power cycling with the switch should disable it.


Yes, i already checked that it was the IPS version using the factory menu.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So I received my other XB270HU today. Not too happy with it. The seller on eBay who is a top seller said there is no damage and no dead pixels. When I turned it on I noticed deep scratches on the bottom left hand corner of the screen. I messaged him asking how we can resolve this. I wouldn't have paid $490 for the monitor had I know about this damage. My other one I got was in near perfect condition and I only spent $250 on it!!!


----------



## Shardnax

Best of luck on the return, it shouldn't be a hassle since it was on eBay and there's very obvious damage. Sucks that they didn't even bother with a thorough inspection :|.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Best of luck on the return, it shouldn't be a hassle since it was on eBay and there's very obvious damage. Sucks that they didn't even bother with a thorough inspection :|.


Yeah I think I'll just return it and throw a second 980 Ti in the PC.


----------



## ChevChelios

does XB270HU (IPS) get this issue - http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751 ?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> does XB270HU (IPS) get this issue - http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751 ?


Don't have that issue with my 270's


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Don't have that issue with my 270's


well you wouldnt, that issue is Gsync (Nvidia firmware) related, i.e. it cant show up on AMD cards I assume


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> well you wouldnt, that issue is Gsync (Nvidia firmware) related, i.e. it cant show up on AMD cards I assume


I'm saying I don't have that issue with my XB270HU's. I use a 980 Ti with G-Sync


----------



## boredgunner

Likewise, I have no such issue with my XB270HU. The only issue I have is two dead pixels near the top right corner that I can't notice unless I look for them.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm saying I don't have that issue with my XB270HU's. I use a 980 Ti with G-Sync


ah I thought you mean AMD 270 cards









well that issue shows up infrequently especially if you alt-tab in fullscreen mode

so its possible you just have been lucky enough to avoid it .. or that XB270HU actually doesnt have it, only XB271HU and the Asus have it


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> ah I thought you mean AMD 270 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that issue shows up infrequently especially if you alt-tab in fullscreen mode
> 
> so its possible you just have been lucky enough to avoid it .. or that XB270HU actually doesnt have it, only XB271HU and the Asus have it


Yeah I constantly alt-tab out of games and haven't encountered that issue at all. Must be an issue with the m270dan.06 panels on the 271 or perhaps the electronics although I'm not too sure how much they differ between the 270 and the 271.


----------



## Shardnax

I tab out quite a bit and haven't had the issue. I have had ULMB break on me (solved by hard power cycling the monitor).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I have had ULMB break on me (solved by hard power cycling the monitor).


Same here. I've also had another issue with this monitor, in which the image will get heavily distorted and blueish, again only solved by hard power cycling it. This has happened twice I think? It seemed to be caused by disabling G-SYNC and turning on ULMB.


----------



## AMDATI

I've probably used ULMB 2-3 times total......never could really find a benefit, always turned it off soon after. I tried to force myself to see a benefit.

ULMB seems to make static images blurry (blurrier than ULMB off), and by contrast, the moving image looks sharper....but to me it doesn't look sharper than ULMB off. I noticed this when I would be in a game, the image would get blurrier as soon as I stopped looking around.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I've probably used ULMB 2-3 times total......never could really find a benefit, always turned it off soon after. I tried to force myself to see a benefit.
> 
> ULMB seems to make static images blurry (blurrier than ULMB off), and by contrast, the moving image looks sharper....but to me it doesn't look sharper than ULMB off. I noticed this when I would be in a game, the image would get blurrier as soon as I stopped looking around.


ULMB doesn't do anything to static images. As for the benefits of it, they can only be seen when running it at 120 Hz and in a game where you can maintain a constant 120 FPS the entire time. Like this, it almost transforms LCD into CRT as far as motion clarity goes. Pretty much all the motion blur is gone and you can track anything, which is far more realistic.

Perhaps you don't maintain 120 FPS in the games you play? Try this test with ULMB on and off, it illustrates the benefit perfectly. Then imagine that difference in games.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0


----------



## AMDATI

This LCD already surpasses CRT in everything but black levels.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> This LCD already surpasses CRT in everything but black levels.


Non-strobing LCDs, such as this one but without ULMB enabled, won't approach the motion clarity of CRT or Plasma which have no sample and hold blur. ULMB and the like however eliminate that blur. Did you try out that TestUFO test with and without ULMB enabled, for comparison?


----------



## AMDATI

It's good if you need to track and read something fast moving, but for general gaming, which have targets dozens of pixels wide or more in most instances, tracking isn't really dependent on motion clarity. Your eyes just don't react the same way since the UFO test is a constant rate, while even with 120fps, a swing of the mouse can surpass 960 pixels a second. That's the inherent reason why it isn't really good for gaming, panning isn't that smoothly done by a human. That combined with the much easier on the eye tracking of a brighter screen with ULMB off, makes ULMB not soo great. Probably decent for a racing games with a fixed camera or RTS with automatic screen panning.....not soo decent for shooters.

And if you look closely, ULMB causes a great deal of ghosting.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> It's good if you need to track and read something fast moving, but for general gaming, which have targets dozens of pixels wide or more in most instances, tracking isn't really dependent on motion clarity. Your eyes just don't react the same way since the UFO test is a constant rate, while even with 120fps, a swing of the mouse can surpass 960 pixels a second. That's the inherent reason why it isn't really good for gaming, panning isn't that smoothly done by a human. That combined with the much easier on the eye tracking of a brighter screen with ULMB off, makes ULMB not soo great. Probably decent for a racing games with a fixed camera or RTS with automatic screen panning.....not soo decent for shooters.
> 
> And if you look closely, ULMB causes a great deal of ghosting.


ULMB at 120 Hz causes some ghosting toward the bottom of the screen, but like you said you have to look closely so I wouldn't call it a great deal. Certainly less offensive than the motion blur an LCD screen displays without strobing.

I'm not seeing any actual reasons for why ULMB isn't great for games. All I'm seeing is explanations as to why ULMB may be slightly less impressive in a game than in those tests. Still, in a game it removes most of the motion blur and makes tracking far easier, and makes for a much clearer moving picture. Have you tried it yet in a game where you maintain a constant 120 FPS with no FPS drops beneath this?


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Ordered one of these through Acer's Certified Refurbished eBay page. Hopefully it'll come with the latest firmware and no issues...


----------



## Newaes

I get the impression that most of of you guys got the IPS version. I would've liked it but the TN was on sale and so far I'm really enjoying it.

Was wondering though if anybody knows if there are any guides or so on how to optimize it. Like what's the best settings and so on.

I also got a question for you IPS owners as I'm assuming that the interface is the same. When I'm alt-tab'ing and so on it shows a DP logo in the middle fo the screen, probably showing source but I really don't want that to appear every time.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newaes*
> 
> I get the impression that most of of you guys got the IPS version. I would've liked it but the TN was on sale and so far I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> Was wondering though if anybody knows if there are any guides or so on how to optimize it. Like what's the best settings and so on.
> 
> I also got a question for you IPS owners as I'm assuming that the interface is the same. When I'm alt-tab'ing and so on it shows a DP logo in the middle fo the screen, probably showing source but I really don't want that to appear every time.


The TN version is completely different hardware, so you might as well consider it a different monitor, which means optimal settings aren't interchangeable.


----------



## Newaes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> The TN version is completely different hardware, so you might as well consider it a different monitor, which means optimal settings aren't interchangeable.


Not expecting the settings to be interchangeable. Hoping that another fellow TN owner lurks in here because of the lack of information on the TN-version out there.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newaes*
> 
> I get the impression that most of of you guys got the IPS version. I would've liked it but the TN was on sale and so far I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> Was wondering though if anybody knows if there are any guides or so on how to optimize it. Like what's the best settings and so on.
> 
> I also got a question for you IPS owners as I'm assuming that the interface is the same. When I'm alt-tab'ing and so on it shows a DP logo in the middle fo the screen, probably showing source but I really don't want that to appear every time.


Alt-Tab works as normal on my IPS version.


----------



## Newaes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Alt-Tab works as normal on my IPS version.


From what Ive gathered the IPS variant only hade a DP port so the source would then be obvious. Is this correct?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newaes*
> 
> From what Ive gathered the IPS variant only hade a DP port so the source would then be obvious. Is this correct?


Aye, it's DP only. Have you tried looking in the OSD for an option to turn it off?


----------



## ASillySausage

Hi. First off I got the TN version so I'm wondering if there is actually any information out there about it. My main issue though is that I am unable to bring up the OSD unless the monitor has a signal as it goes to standby automatically after a few seconds and the OSD will not pop up in that time unless the monitor has signal. This means in order to change the source between HDMI and DP you need to have a device plugged in to both. I've had to have my xbox on or plug my PC in via hdmi just to switch the source to DP and now that my PC is currently disassembled and my monitor is set to DP I have no way of switching it to HDMI for use on my xbox or anything else, it is a brick. I asked on reddit and another owner said theirs does the same thing, is this the same with everyone and is there no way around it?


----------



## Newaes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Aye, it's DP only. Have you tried looking in the OSD for an option to turn it off?


Yeah, not finding anything that sounds like it could be it. Might have to suffer with it but I really dont want to. It's the same with all the other settings Game Modes and whatnot, I just can't find proper information on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASillySausage*
> 
> Hi. First off I got the TN version so I'm wondering if there is actually any information out there about it. My main issue though is that I am unable to bring up the OSD unless the monitor has a signal as it goes to standby automatically after a few seconds and the OSD will not pop up in that time unless the monitor has signal. This means in order to change the source between HDMI and DP you need to have a device plugged in to both. I've had to have my xbox on or plug my PC in via hdmi just to switch the source to DP and now that my PC is currently disassembled and my monitor is set to DP I have no way of switching it to HDMI for use on my xbox or anything else, it is a brick. I asked on reddit and another owner said theirs does the same thing, is this the same with everyone and is there no way around it?


I'm using a single DP connection and I do not have this issue. Monitor starts with computer and I have all the time to go into OSD and change stuff if I wish to. Maybe try a different DP bort on your GPU if you have it, it seems like your monitor doesnt recognize that its connected to anything.


----------



## ASillySausage

I'm using a single DP connection and I do not have this issue. Monitor starts with computer and I have all the time to go into OSD and change stuff if I wish to. Maybe try a different DP bort on your GPU if you have it, it seems like your monitor doesnt recognize that its connected to anything.[/quote]

I don't think you understand what I mean, the ports work fine. My only DP device is my PC which is currently disassembled so it is right to not recognise it. The problem is I still have my xbox I want to use in the meantime which is HDMI. My monitor OSD will not show up unless I connect something via DP(which I can't do), so my monitor is stuck on DP mode and currently unusable. Try setting your monitor to DP then disconnecting the DP cable and connecting something via HDMI, then trying getting the monitor to switch to HDMI so you can actually use it, you will find you can't do it.


----------



## Newaes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASillySausage*
> 
> I'm using a single DP connection and I do not have this issue. Monitor starts with computer and I have all the time to go into OSD and change stuff if I wish to. Maybe try a different DP bort on your GPU if you have it, it seems like your monitor doesnt recognize that its connected to anything.


I don't think you understand what I mean, the ports work fine. My only DP device is my PC which is currently disassembled so it is right to not recognise it. The problem is I still have my xbox I want to use in the meantime which is HDMI. My monitor OSD will not show up unless I connect something via DP(which I can't do), so my monitor is stuck on DP mode and currently unusable. Try setting your monitor to DP then disconnecting the DP cable and connecting something via HDMI, then trying getting the monitor to switch to HDMI so you can actually use it, you will find you can't do it.[/quote]

I hear you but I' not ready to go and take any chances with my own monitor, hehe. Either way I heard something from Acer Support that you can do a factory reset by holding down the Power Button(far right) for like 30 seconds. I actually think I remember hearing them saying that the monitor should be turned Off and unplugged but if you're willing, try both.


----------



## ASillySausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newaes*
> 
> I hear you but I' not ready to go and take any chances with my own monitor, hehe. Either way I heard something from Acer Support that you can do a factory reset by holding down the Power Button(far right) for like 30 seconds. I actually think I remember hearing them saying that the monitor should be turned Off and unplugged but if you're willing, try both.


I will try the reset but unless that allows it to default to the source it receives signal from it won't make a difference, I'm pretty sure the monitor was set to DP by default. And there wouldn't be any risk to your monitor so long as you still have your PC available. It doesn't matter though because I just realised you probably have the IPS version which has Display Port only. This only applies to the TN version which has both DP and HDMI.


----------



## Newaes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASillySausage*
> 
> I will try the reset but unless that allows it to default to the source it receives signal from it won't make a difference, I'm pretty sure the monitor was set to DP by default. And there wouldn't be any risk to your monitor so long as you still have your PC available. It doesn't matter though because I just realised you probably have the IPS version which has Display Port only. This only applies to the TN version which has both DP and HDMI.


Nah dawg, TN same as you =]


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newaes*
> 
> Yeah, not finding anything that sounds like it could be it. Might have to suffer with it but I really dont want to. It's the same with all the other settings Game Modes and whatnot, I just can't find proper information on it.
> I'm using a single DP connection and I do not have this issue. Monitor starts with computer and I have all the time to go into OSD and change stuff if I wish to. Maybe try a different DP bort on your GPU if you have it, it seems like your monitor doesnt recognize that its connected to anything.


Presuming it's similar to the IPS version:
Gamma 1.9 or 2.2 are best. TFTC measured 2.1 with it set to 1.9 and 2.4 with it set to 2.2. You'll be a little under the target 2.2 or a little over depending on what you go with.
Brightness should be dropped to under 30, TFTC used 24. I run mine at 18 but my room lighting is probably a little darker than most people.
Color temp set to warm is closest to 6500K.
OD should be set to normal.

There's a very good chance that all the settings are very off for the TN version of this monitor. You'd need to measure it to know for certain.


----------



## Newaes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASillySausage*
> 
> I will try the reset but unless that allows it to default to the source it receives signal from it won't make a difference, I'm pretty sure the monitor was set to DP by default. And there wouldn't be any risk to your monitor so long as you still have your PC available. It doesn't matter though because I just realised you probably have the IPS version which has Display Port only. This only applies to the TN version which has both DP and HDMI.


Did you get your issues fixed? Cause I just might have found something, or maybe nothing.


----------



## pOkiz

Hello guys, I'm going to travel to Canada and I'm intending to buy a Acer XB270HU, but since I gonna stay for 30 days only, I'm afraid about get one with some issues like BLB/IPS Glow/Dead pixels, 'cause I won't have time to call warranty or even test it. Is it a big problem? Is there some tips and tricks do buy this one? If I'm risking too much buying this Acer in this condition, it would better to buy a XL2720Z to avoid big problems? Can you help me, please? Thanks!


----------



## Shardnax

I'd hold off buying anything I didn't have the time to return or exchange until I could. There are also 2560x1440 144hz/165hz panels from different manufacturers which I believe are supposed to be out sometime this year.


----------



## pOkiz

I'm going in September, and I must buy one, I can't lose this opportunity cuz in my country these stuff are too expensive. If there's no release until September what can I do about it? It's a really hard decision, I think I wouldn't buy it without time to exchange it, right? Is there one monitor that I'd can risk a blind-buy?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pOkiz*
> 
> I'm going in September, and I must buy one, I can't lose this opportunity cuz in my country these stuff are too expensive. If there's no release until September what can I do about it? It's a really hard decision, I think I wouldn't buy it without time to exchange it, right? Is there one monitor that I'd can risk a blind-buy?


The XB271HU is a slightly safer purchase. Do you plan to stick to NVIDIA, or AMD?


----------



## pOkiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The XB271HU is a slightly safer purchase. Do you plan to stick to NVIDIA, or AMD?


I preffer NVIDIA. XB271HU is a big deal but it's out of my budget


----------



## AMDATI

Even though I got lucky, I'd recommend not buying any monitor of any brand without first seeing it in person, unless you're willing to send it back if it isn't good. Also Canada isn't the best place to buy stuff. Canada has tremendous tax markups, so it could be well over $100 more expensive than in say, the US.

You also have to consider taxation when leaving a country, since countries will charge you taxes on purchased goods as you come back.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pOkiz*
> 
> I preffer NVIDIA. XB271HU is a big deal but it's out of my budget


The Dell S2716dg and ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q are also a safer choice, and have no IPS glow and also far less motion blur below 100 FPS/100 Hz. The main downside is the limited viewing angles, but as long as you're right in front of the monitor it isn't a big deal.


----------



## pOkiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Even though I got lucky, I'd recommend not buying any monitor of any brand without first seeing it in person, unless you're willing to send it back if it isn't good. Also Canada isn't the best place to buy stuff. Canada has tremendous tax markups, so it could be well over $100 more expensive than in say, the US.
> 
> You also have to consider taxation when leaving a country, since countries will charge you taxes on purchased goods as you come back.


I totally agree with you, but Canada is my destination, I can't change it anyway.

After read what you wrote about buy monitor without see it, I think I must rule out the possibility of buying it on Amazon, right? Do I only buy it on a physical store?

About the taxes when I leave Canada, I've thinking about asking to seller to declare it with lower price, cuz there's no taxes up to CAD500. If he don't do it for me I can pay the taxes of the difference, It'd be around CAD150 higher than that limit, I think.

I was reading about the XB270HU and it is the best monitor in this price range, hands down. It's my chance to buy a good monitor, I don't know when I'll have this opportunity again, this is why I'm here talking with you hahahaha


----------



## Shardnax

I'd only rule out Amazon if the store or seller will let you test the monitor first. Import duties to the US seem to be around 5 - 10% for various electronics with countries we have a trade agreement with.

Edit: I think you'd be better off if you could wait a little longer and set aside more cash, if it's possible to do so, so your options aren't as limited.


----------



## ASillySausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newaes*
> 
> Did you get your issues fixed? Cause I just might have found something, or maybe nothing.


No I didn't, not really. My PC is up and running now so I can use it again but the underlying issue is still there.


----------



## Soroxas15

*I'm having an issue with my brand new XB27H0U*

The monitor works perfectly at 1440p on normal functions on the desktop and any application that isnt a game when fullscreened. I can run games at 1440p in widowed mode fine but as soon as any game goes to fullscreen suddenly the screen goes black, i can still hear the audio through my logitech speakers and i can click on things (i know becuase i can hear it) so the game is still running fine, just the display pretty much turns itself off. I am using a display port connection to my 980ti.
I haven't been able to find anyone else reporting this problem so I need the help of someone on here if any of you have any ideas please help

thank you,
David


----------



## AMDATI

Are you sure the game isn't running at some odd resolution? You could also try setting the Nvidia control panel to letting the GPU do the scaling.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

So here's an odd one. Got my monitor, but the inputs are all wrong. No DisplayPort.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> So here's an odd one. Got my monitor, but the inputs are all wrong. No DisplayPort.


LOL what. And a VGA and DVI? XB270HU isn't supposed to have anything other than a DisplayPort, unless they added an HDMI like the XB271HU. Still, crazy.


----------



## AMDATI

I could be wrong, but I'm sensing this is a knock off or fake, since the main reason why it is display port only is because of the Adaptive Sync feature and Gsync module. You can't have adaptive sync with DVI/VGA and I find it really hard to believe a VGA would even be included in a modern high end monitor, especially one that supports Gsync. I see no reason why they would add DVI/VGA on an already released product either, especially one that requires Display port.

https://asksender.com/acer-xb270hu-monitor-review/

Here's one that mentions it having a DVI/VGA, but the images clearly show only a DP connection, and I bought mine well after May 2015, and I certainly don't have DVI/VGA. So I'll chalk that up to inaccurate information.

My guess is someone literally transferred the guts and screen from another older 27 inch monitor, and stuck it in the XB27's case. Acer has made other monitors that use the same type of outer shell that could allow one to transfer internal hardware between cases.










This is what the area should look like. Notice how even the hole pattern in the metal is different.

Sorry to say, but I think you got bamboozled. I hope you bought it somewhere you can return it. If you bought it from a private seller, then they definitely just deliberately gave you their old monitor in the XB270HU's shell.

I don't think it's necessary, but I'd be interested to see more pictures of this monitor to see if 1) The shell is actually from an XB270HU (or if it's just a sticker swap), and 2) if there is any other proof that things were switched out or tampered with.


----------



## Shardnax

Ditto, this seems highly suspicious. Did you buy from a trustworthy source?


----------



## AMDATI

I checked his profile, and he mentioned buying it from Ebay in another thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> I will say I did just pick up an Acer certified refurbished XB270HU for $450 through their ebay page. If you're patient, I'm sure you could find a similar/better deal.


That post was made more than 2 weeks ago. If I were him I'd contact Ebay ASAP and report the seller. $450 for a fake XB270HU, ouch. Someones gonna be having a bad day.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

I did contact Ebay. I purchased it from arguably the most reputable seller one could, which is Acer themself!


----------



## ChrisTahoe

I plugged in the monitor and found the real S/N


Looks like it's a K272HL... So one could say I vastly overpaid for this monitor. Acer says they'll refund it, but will NOT exchange it. I asked them how I can purchase another one at the price that I had originally paid, and they said I can't. I think that's pretty bogus, especially if you think about someone ordering one of these and NOT realizing the difference within the 14 day window.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> I did contact Ebay. I purchased it from arguably the most reputable seller one could, which is Acer themself!


could you give us a link to the purchase page? Just because something says 'Acer' doesn't mean it's actually Acer selling the item on Ebay.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

This would be the best fake page I've seen.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262465497131?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Shardnax

You could try opening a case with eBay and escalating it. I suspect they'd side with Acer since they're a big store and they'll just accept a return. You should most definitely force them to pay return shipping and cough up the full price (cost plus shipping, tax, etc.), eBay should side with you on that if nothing else.


----------



## AMDATI

Well this pretty much tells anyone who thinks Acer does anything to refurbish, that they don't. They apparently didn't even do a simple turn on and menu check, because if they had, they would have noticed something wrong simply from going to plug it in.

I'm not accusing you of anything, and no offense, but I will however issue a warning that if you are the one that switched it out in hopes of returning the swapped out internals for a free XB270HU, it might not end well for you when they do an internal investigation as to where that K272HL came from. $450 theft is felony and prison time territory. They don't just write this type of stuff off, they do real criminal investigations because it's required for insurance purposes.

But I'll just assume you're telling the truth and a victim, because hey no scruff off my back either way


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Well this pretty much tells anyone who thinks Acer does anything to refurbish, that they don't. They apparently didn't even do a simple turn on and menu check, because if they had, they would have noticed something wrong simply from going to plug it in.
> 
> I'm not accusing you of anything, and no offense, but I will however issue a warning that if you are the one that switched it out in hopes of returning the swapped out internals for a free XB270HU, it might not end well for you when they do an internal investigation as to where that K272HL came from. $450 theft is felony and prison time territory. They don't just write this type of stuff off, they do real criminal investigations because it's required for insurance purposes.
> 
> But I'll just assume you're telling the truth and a victim, because hey no scruff off my back either way


Really? 1. I'm not a thief. 2. The box they shipped the monitor in has the same S/N as the label. I was sharing this simply because I thought it was worth sharing, not as an elaborate rouse to bolster a fake claim.


----------



## Shardnax

I presume someone at Acer flubbed up and grabbed the wrong panel while they were servicing this particular monitor.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

I'm guessing someone thought they were getting a K27HL but did much, much better.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I presume someone at Acer flubbed up and grabbed the wrong panel while they were servicing this particular monitor.


I doubt they would make that kind of mistake. There's two K27HL's, one with 1080p and one with 1440p, and it's the older 1080p version. I would say that pretty much every one of those are completely out of warranty, to the point where they've probably already recycled every component having to do with the monitor by now. I'm also pretty sure that the manufacturing sticker is matched with the panel serial during replacements. So there's definitely a lot of places where it would have been discovered while being re-certified.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I doubt they would make that kind of mistake. There's two K27HL's, one with 1080p and one with 1440p, and it's the older 1080p version. I would say that pretty much every one of those are completely out of warranty, to the point where they've probably already recycled every component having to do with the monitor by now. I'm also pretty sure that the manufacturing sticker is matched with the panel serial during replacements. So there's definitely a lot of places where it would have been discovered while being re-certified.


I was offering a possibility that didn't involve baseless accusations of disreputable actions aimed at another member. I don't work at Acer and thus have no insight into their refurb. process. That said, given how many opportunities they surely have to notice horrific BLB, dead or stuck pixels, and dust in the coating, I wouldn't say they've got outstanding quality control.

Edit: All that said, I won't say anything further. I don't want to start a scuffle with this post.


----------



## jaminben

Hi,

We've had some hot weather recently and although I've not been using my monitor it seems quite a few thunder flies have decided they like the look of it and now their stuck in the screen... has anyone got any tips on how to remove them or even how to strip the monitor apart so I can remove them manually?

Most are dead now but a couple are still moving across the screen... I've tried using a sucker cup to pull the first panel away and tap the screen but that isn't working.

Many Thanks

*EDIT*

No worries... I found way back in this thread how to remove the bezel and screen parts to clean away the bugs.


----------



## Shardnax

I'm glad to hear you were able to solve the problem







. You might think about getting a soft sheet or something similar to cover the monitor whenever you know you won't be using it for a while.


----------



## interroboom

Hey everyone,

I received my XB270HU recertified a few days ago, everything was perfect, except maybe once a day the monitor settings would randomly pop up for a second in disappear. However, last night I noticed it started to do this more and more frequently, and then it would start randomly diving into menus and turning settings on and off, changing the brightness, etc. This has gotten faster and faster until now whenever the monitor is displaying a signal the settings menu is completely out of control. The physical settings buttons don't seem broken or stuck at all. I think it might be a problem with the board, but maybe there's another answer? I've exhaustively searched for other owners with this issue to no avail. I've called Acer and they're sending me a label to ship it back to them for repairs, but I wanted to see if there was something else I could try before packing it up.


----------



## Shardnax

This is the first time I've heard of anything like this happening, it doesn't sound like something you can fix on your own.


----------



## rippery1

hello can someone tell me what is this Cause it happens everyday after i took this monitor 1 week ago and it disappears after some time (maybe after some massaging on the screen part) but today it hasnt gone yet. After 1 hour of opening my
pc.


----------



## Bakayaroo187

Hi everyone !
I just bought one frol eBay, a Germany Refurbished one. Pannel have some backlight issues on the bottom right corner, but acceptable for me.

But i have a problem while rotating, tilt, elevating, lowering the monitor, i lose power sometimes. Need to move the power cable to get my screen On again and i can sometime hear some little electric sounds while moving the cable.

Is this something normalwith these monitors, or does it worth to ship it back to germany's acer warranty for that ?

Thanks for the help !


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bakayaroo187*
> 
> Hi everyone !
> 
> But i have a problem while rotating, tilt, elevating, lowering the monitor, i lose power sometimes. Need to move the power cable to get my screen On again and i can sometime hear some little electric sounds while moving the cable.


I don't have that issue at all. It is worrying.


----------



## Bakayaroo187

.... ***** ..

Well i guess i will first try to play with a Local Acer Warranty. But they will probably refuse, so i will have to ship that back to Acer germany, then they will ship it back to the seller who will ship it to me as they only do local delivery... I already feel the pain :'(
lol

Thanks for your answer boredgunner !


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rippery1*
> 
> hello can someone tell me what is this Cause it happens everyday after i took this monitor 1 week ago and it disappears after some time (maybe after some massaging on the screen part) but today it hasnt gone yet. After 1 hour of opening my
> pc.


I don't see any issue except that the picture is photoshopped (see the 2 bottom bezels and blurry top bezel?)


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rippery1*
> 
> hello can someone tell me what is this Cause it happens everyday after i took this monitor 1 week ago and it disappears after some time (maybe after some massaging on the screen part) but today it hasnt gone yet. After 1 hour of opening my
> pc.


I'd return it if you can.


----------



## mattikinsmatt

Hey guys, bought this monitor around a year ago and its been working fine up until now. Basically it wont turn on anymore. The power LED lights up (blue), monitor turns on showing the Acer logo etc, then shows no signal, then goes into standby (orange light). Now ive tried different cables/ports on my GPU (EVGA GTX1080 FTW) and it wont bring up the signal. When i hook another monitor up using same cable/port, that monitor works but the Acer doesnt.
In Nvidia control panel it shows its there but it isnt enabled. If i try to tick the box to enable it, it wont actually tick the box. So windows does recognise its there to a certain extent but wont enable it. I have also tried it on other computers and i have the exact same issue. Drivers have been completely wiped and re-installed too and still the same issue.
Any ideas? Or is this another dreaded RMA?
Thanks


----------



## vietrice89

Can a single 980 ti use max out 2 XB270HU bprz?

Tried using a normal 1080p monitor but it would mess with my gsync. Would a second one mess up the gsync or is it just a different reduction thing?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vietrice89*
> 
> *Can a single 980 ti use max out 2 XB270HU* bprz?
> 
> Tried using a normal 1080p monitor but it would mess with my gsync. Would a second one mess up the gsync or is it just a different reduction thing?


Not in anything demanding. I'd guess that GS would be fine as long as the second monitor was GS in the same range. I can't say for sure since I only run a single monitor.


----------



## vietrice89

I would only really be gaming on one. I just like having a 2nd monitor for convenience. Would that really hurt the performance?


----------



## Shardnax

Seems unlikely that it would in that case.


----------



## Gekho

hi, some stripes have appared under the screen, they can be seen when the screen is on because the color is weird on this area, but we can see it also when the screen is off but only when a direct light is directed toward the area. It seems like scratches but on the inside of the screen, because i can't feel it with my finger, and it can't be seen without light. Is it a sort of coating that is damaged ? Do you think the warranty will applied ?


----------



## Shardnax

It's worth a try if it bothers you enough. I wouldn't expect much out of Acer's CS, it's total crap based on accounts I've read here on OCN.


----------



## xixou

And peel off the plastic as we said before ^^


----------



## ssateneth

Peel off that damn plastic! One of my worst peeves.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vietrice89*
> 
> I would only really be gaming on one. I just like having a 2nd monitor for convenience. Would that really hurt the performance?


From personal experience, No..

I have my plasma hooked up as monitor 2, and it doesnt really affect anything


----------



## teeREKT

So I ordered a xB270HU and a Dell S271DG, up until today I never had an IPS monitor and have had a small taste since my QX2710 was delivered (minimal light bleed, no dead pixels, small defect where a 1inchx1inch spot looks like a smudge and the screen is darker on that spot). I love the IPS panel so far. I play a variety of games and my main one right now is CS GO, the S271DG is a 1ms TN panel and I believe the xB270HU is 4ms. I'm wondering if anyone here has first hand experience playing CS:GO competitively on the Acer? Also, how high of an refresh rate can you go on the Acer while having ULBM enabled? I've read conflicting reports.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeREKT*
> 
> So I ordered a xB270HU and a Dell S271DG, up until today I never had an IPS monitor and have had a small taste since my QX2710 was delivered (minimal light bleed, no dead pixels, small defect where a 1inchx1inch spot looks like a smudge and the screen is darker on that spot). I love the IPS panel so far. I play a variety of games and my main one right now is CS GO, the S271DG is a 1ms TN panel and I believe the xB270HU is 4ms. I'm wondering if anyone here has first hand experience playing CS:GO competitively on the Acer? Also, how high of an refresh rate can you go on the Acer while having ULBM enabled? I've read conflicting reports.


CSGO wouldn't be any worst on the Acer than compared to a TN panel. It's a very fast IPS panel with zero overshoot. Early revisions of the Acer can only do ULMB at 100Hz like the one I have. Newer ones can do ULMB at 120Hz and also include the option for 165Hz gsync overclock.


----------



## teeREKT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> CSGO wouldn't be any worst on the Acer than compared to a TN panel. It's a very fast IPS panel with zero overshoot. Early revisions of the Acer can only do ULMB at 100Hz like the one I have. Newer ones can do ULMB at 120Hz and also include the option for 165Hz gsync overclock.


What does zero overshoot mean? Is that the ghosting affect?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeREKT*
> 
> What does zero overshoot mean? Is that the ghosting affect?


http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/

No or minimal overshoot is a very good thing.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Mine is still going strong after 6300+ hours


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> Mine is still going strong after 6300+ hours


How can I access that information on the monitor? Someone told me a while back but I forgot lol


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> How can I access that information on the monitor? Someone told me a while back but I forgot lol


Video guide here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSWnAF-vBE4


----------



## barsh90

My monitor does not let me access "acer color management" does any one have this issue as well?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> My monitor does not let me access "acer color management" does any one have this issue as well?


I don't. Have you tried power cycling it with the switch or entering the service menu?


----------



## Bakayaroo187

Need help, i need a 5m displayport cable but i heard that some where not detected by the screen itself, asking "use the original cable" .. Anybody have an idea wich 5m dp cable would work for it ? Saw some on ebay that do 144hz or 60hz 4k but i don't want to have to send back .. Thanks !


----------



## mmplpri

Hi i just bought second monitor calibrated 2 of them 1 i got its older version with 120 ulmb and other with 165mhz refresh new one after calibration with xrite i1 pro the whites are more yellowish not much but when i compare both old one is perfect white and other little yellow(on all screen surface not one place).My question is that normal that after callibration whites are diffrent or the new one is faulty ?


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmplpri*
> 
> Hi i just bought second monitor calibrated 2 of them 1 i got its older version with 120 ulmb and other with 165mhz refresh new one after calibration with xrite i1 pro the whites are more yellowish not much but when i compare both old one is perfect white and other little yellow(on all screen surface not one place).My question is that normal that after callibration whites are diffrent or the new one is faulty ?


Nothing here is faulty. You might be used to seeing a higher temperature white point. 6500K is standard white point and may appear 'yellowish' if you've been looking at the stock color settings for a while. The XB270HU is quite strongly accented to a blue-ish white, but a proper calibration device such as the i1display pro will correct that. I have 2 monitors of completely different makes and technologies and have very noticeable difference in color, but after calibrating with my own i1display pro, their colors are nearly indistinguishable when put side by side.

Also if your monitor seems to be getting yellower as time goes on, recalibrate it and it will fix it.

edit: I misread what you said. If after calibration the colors dont appear the same, recalibrate. Make sure you use identical settings between the two. And don't use the automatic display control (ADC) as it will screw up your monitor's firmware. My monitor lost settings every time after power off for anything longer than 15 minutes, had to RMA it and get it factory reset. Don't use ADC on anything.


----------



## mmplpri

Hmm i tried calibrate it again with the same settings.When i finish iprofiler show me basically the same results on both monitors I would say colors are the same on both its just pure white that is different like i said before one is pure white and another a little yellow i probably woudnt even notice it if I would got them side by side.


----------



## ssateneth

Make sure you are looking dead on at the monitor and not from an angle. Due to different monitor technologies, there will be some apparent color differences depending on the horizontal and vertical angle you are looking from at the monitor.


----------



## mmplpri

Hi sorry but im looking from exactly the same angle on both my xrite iprofiler show me summary that one got white point achieved cct 6516k and another got 6496k i dont thing i should be able to even see difference between to screens and its only pure whites i got problem with.Any ideas how its even possible that after my calibration is so close i still see the difference any ideas?


----------



## mattg

ive been running mine for months now no issues

have a question for you gurus,

anyone know if the bezel on the Acer K272HUL
is the same as the xb27?

im keen to run two Acer K272HUL one either side of my pred. but i watch matching bezels and dont need 3x preds as its not for gaming rather productivity.

id just run the centre screen when gaming.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmplpri*
> 
> Hi sorry but im looking from exactly the same angle on both my xrite iprofiler show me summary that one got white point achieved cct 6516k and another got 6496k i dont thing i should be able to even see difference between to screens and its only pure whites i got problem with.Any ideas how its even possible that after my calibration is so close i still see the difference any ideas?


There's only so much you can do, here are a couple links though:
http://xritephoto.com/ph_learning.aspx?action=tips&parent=24&tipid=17&SType=10&SupportID=3507
http://nativedigital.co.uk/site/2011/11/profiling-dual-monitors/


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> ive been running mine for months now no issues
> 
> have a question for you gurus,
> 
> anyone know if the bezel on the Acer K272HUL
> is the same as the xb27?
> 
> im keen to run two Acer K272HUL one either side of my pred. but i watch matching bezels and dont need 3x preds as its not for gaming rather productivity.
> 
> id just run the centre screen when gaming.


Yes but the stand is different.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Yes but the stand is different.


but the rest of it is the same yeah? all my screens are vesa mount.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> but the rest of it is the same yeah? all my screens are vesa mount.


Yes the bezel is all the same.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Yes the bezel is all the same.


thanks for confirming that! looks like ill grab two!


----------



## Sethos88

Is this monitor completely incapable of running refresh rates outside of its default 144 / 120 / 100 / 85 / 60 / 24 or am I missing something? I'm trying to create the 2560x1440 resolution in 30Hz but it just won't bite. With Nvidia's custom resolution and Custom Resolution Utility, 30Hz just gives me a "No Signal". Almost anything outside of the default refreshrates yield a "No Signal".


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> Is this monitor completely incapable of running refresh rates outside of its default 144 / 120 / 100 / 85 / 60 / 24 or am I missing something? I'm trying to create the 2560x1440 resolution in 30Hz but it just won't bite. With Nvidia's custom resolution and Custom Resolution Utility, 30Hz just gives me a "No Signal". Almost anything outside of the default refreshrates yield a "No Signal".


Is G-Sync enabled? Any particular reason you want to run it at 30FPS?

Edit: Just tested it, no signal. Seems it doesn't unless I'm missing something.


----------



## ssateneth

I've been unable to do any different refresh rates too (customs ones that is)


----------



## Shark00n

Hey everyone!

I just bought a used XB270HU, it arrived today, and I'm having some issues.
I know it was working fine before being sold to me. It was sent via regular mail on a huge and well protected box showing no big signs of any damage.
The previous owner logged about 1350 hours of use on it, according to the hidden menu.

Right now it's connected with the original DP cable to my laptop (Clevo P650RP6, G-Sync, GTX 1060) with a little adaptor (DP to Mini DP). In Windows it's more or less fine, sometimes it flickers to back and on again...
While playing games things get messy... I get horizontal lines and flickering all over the place, like my graphics card was about to die any second. I can't play any games at all...

Tomorrow I will test it on another system as I suspect it has something to do with the DP to Mini DP adaptor (although I had zero problems with it on my last 144Hz screen, no g-sync)

Here's a video of it - https://youtu.be/nuF8VnvongM

And a photo of the cable setup:


On another note, I read some of the pages here but there's no way I can read 400+







Can someone point me in the right direction on how to safely calibrate it? I know it deppends a lot on each screen but I'm sure there's a few options that everyone agrees are good, thanks!

*EDIT
-Lowering the refresh rate to 120Hz seems to fix all the horizontal lines and artifacts. I still get the occasional flicker but I think it's down to the ****ty DP to MiniDP adaptor I'm using... I'll try tomorrow with a proper cable.


----------



## Shardnax

I've never had anything like that happen with mine, games or otherwise :S. Here's hoping it's just the adapter.


----------



## Shark00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I've never had anything like that happen with mine, games or otherwise :S. Here's hoping it's just the adapter.


It was indeed! Thank God!!
I tried it on my desktop with a fancy DP cable and all the issues are gone. Perfect display now.

On another note, I though I'd share this little mod I like to do to anything made out of glossy plastic, like the ugly stand's base on the XB270HU:

Before:

http://i.imgur.com/4PLNdY2.jpg?2

Disassembly


After some work


All done, perfect brushed aluminum look


And it's the easiest thing to do, just take some regular kitchen scotch brite (don't use sand paper!) and rub it in a straight line for a while until the top shiny layer is removed and you're happy with the finish. Then just clean and polish with regular glass cleaner and it will look very professional.


----------



## Shardnax

Good to hear it was only the cable causing the issue. Nice work on modifying the base.


----------



## TheDoc46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shark00n*
> 
> It was indeed! Thank God!!
> I tried it on my desktop with a fancy DP cable and all the issues are gone. Perfect display now.
> 
> On another note, I though I'd share this little mod I like to do to anything made out of glossy plastic, like the ugly stand's base on the XB270HU:
> 
> Before:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4PLNdY2.jpg?2
> 
> Disassembly
> 
> 
> After some work
> 
> 
> All done, perfect brushed aluminum look
> 
> 
> And it's the easiest thing to do, just take some regular kitchen scotch brite (don't use sand paper!) and rub it in a straight line for a while until the top shiny layer is removed and you're happy with the finish. Then just clean and polish with regular glass cleaner and it will look very professional.


Nice can you post a pic with it back and assembled. Would like to see how it looks, before making a decision on whether to take to mine or not. My KB is a Corsair K70 with that brushed finish, so it may work nicely.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Folks, I have an Acer xb270HU since June last year. Working great until today. Was watching a movie on it and pause it for 30 or so minutes. Since power saving were not really kicking in I switch the power off using the front button. Now monitor don't come back (I am writing this using a second monitor). The power blue light stay on all the time even is not connected to the PC only with power cable on it. Anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## Shardnax

Have you tried a different DP cable? If no one can offer up a solution I'd just send it in to Acer.

The product page is gone on the US website for some reason.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Have you tried a different DP cable? If no one can offer up a solution I'd just send it in to Acer.
> 
> The product page is gone on the US website for some reason.


No, but the cable seems fine since I am using it on my back up 24" Benq monitor (it seems so ugly after one year with the predator). I downloaded the service manual and it seems the blue light always on is indicative of board defect that should be replaced







. Acer it is although is going to be a pain. Was brought in US but I live in Brazil


----------



## hammelgammler

I don't think it's possible to update the firmware yourself to the newest version right? I would really like to get 165Hz to minimize tearing in Overwatch.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> I don't think it's possible to update the firmware yourself to the newest version right? I would really like to get 165Hz to minimize tearing in Overwatch.


Just use the in game fps cap to limit to 140 and youll remain in gsync mode all the time. Any input lag caused by the in game fps cap is negligable.


----------



## hammelgammler

That's exactly what I will do in 99% of the games. But in Overwatch it's a big difference to get 150 or 300 fps. And I "need" to have those 300. But I know what you mean, Overwatch is just different.

I don't have the monitor yet, but just wanted to know. Because I could buy one which doesn't has the latest firmware.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> That's exactly what I will do in 99% of the games. But in Overwatch it's a big difference to get 150 or 300 fps. And I "need" to have those 300. But I know what you mean, Overwatch is just different.
> 
> I don't have the monitor yet, but just wanted to know. Because I could buy one which doesn't has the latest firmware.


Whats the benefit of 300fps? I know all the counter strike pros aim for 300+ fps too. I tried that out along with playing at all low settings but I saw no benefit vs playing at 140fps at ultra settings. Then again thats probably why Im Diamond rank and not Grandmaster.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Whats the benefit of 300fps? I know all the counter strike pros aim for 300+ fps too. I tried that out along with playing at all low settings but I saw no benefit vs playing at 140fps at ultra settings. Then again thats probably why Im Diamond rank and not Grandmaster.


Less input lag I think. They must be super human because I can't feel the difference either.


----------



## Shardnax

I imagine it's similar to playing an RTS (or anything) at 400% speed. Normal speed feels like you're watching everything in slow motion once you've adjusted to the faster speed.


----------



## Bakayaroo187

Shark00n I was interested in doing this on the screen borders after protecting the pannel, but was not ready to risk.. Have you done it ?
Congrats ! Really nice looking result on your stand









Btw anybody having screen occasionally flickering with gtx 10XX series ?

And for those who need long cables, my 5m "clicktronic" DP works perfectly with it.


----------



## barsh90

What is the burn in feature for?


----------



## zipzop

Question for the fellow XB270HU bprz owners.

Since the monitor only accepts a single display port cable. What happens in the event that I lose my GPU (say to RMA) and I need to fall back on onboard graphics (HDMI out).

Is the only option the active HDMI to DP adapters(which are $150) the only ooption as any of the cheap mini adapters or cables are not bi-directional


----------



## ericool69

Hey guys I just got my monitor a few days ago

but we have some good and some bad things...

the good thing is that I got the new firmware and I can overclock it to 165hz, and I also have the new OSD

the bad thing is that I have 1 stuckpixel and 2 dead pixels, and I also have some BLB on the bottom right









does anyone know how to fix the pixel problem??

I guess I did not win the lottery.


----------



## Shardnax

Dead pixels are dead pixels, there's no fixing them.


----------



## andre02

Hi all, i have a question about this monitor, it may sound dumb, but here it is. Does this model Acer XB270HU have a TN variant also, or they are only IPS, because where i live from about 20+ online shops that have this monitor they are all saying it is TN, and have it listed as TN, some even say it is 165 Hz, so i don't know what to make of it. Everywhere i read it says this is an IPS model, but how can all the shops be wrong. Is there like a submodel of this monitor that is TN, or does Acer have one with the same specs, 144hz, G-Sync that is TN even ?

Here is one example: https://www.evomag.ro/MONITOARE-Monitoare-LED/Acer-Monitor-TN-LED-Acer-27-XB270HUDBmiprz-WQHD-2560-x-1440-HDMI-DisplayPort-1-ms-144-Hz-Boxe-Pivot-Negru-1711616.html

I'm asking, so to not make a mistake when i will buy.


----------



## andre02

sorry, double post


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> Hi all, i have a question about this monitor, it may sound dumb, but here it is. Does this model Acer XB270HU have a TN variant also, or they are only IPS, because where i live from about 20+ online shops that have this monitor they are all saying it is TN, and have it listed as TN, some even say it is 165 Hz, so i don't know what to make of it. Everywhere i read it says this is an IPS model, but how can all the shops be wrong. Is there like a submodel of this monitor that is TN, or does Acer have one with the same specs, 144hz, G-Sync that is TN even ?
> 
> Here is one example: https://www.evomag.ro/MONITOARE-Monitoare-LED/Acer-Monitor-TN-LED-Acer-27-XB270HUDBmiprz-WQHD-2560-x-1440-HDMI-DisplayPort-1-ms-144-Hz-Boxe-Pivot-Negru-1711616.html
> 
> I'm asking, so to not make a mistake when i will buy.


Yes there is a TN version, it is also called the XB270HU, but is the abprz model. That one you linked is TN.


----------



## andre02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> Yes there is a TN version, it is also called the XB270HU, but is the abprz model. That one you linked is TN.


Hmm, then there is something off, cause i can't find the IPS one anywhere, has this model been discontinued and completley replaced by the XB271HU ?


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> Hmm, then there is something off, cause i can't find the IPS one anywhere, has this model been discontinued and completley replaced by the XB271HU ?


Yes it has been completely replaced.


----------



## xixou

By wich model ?


----------



## zipzop

I have this strange issue on my XB270HU bprz. It's like a shadow / blotch stripe thing down the left side on the panel. It's most noticeable on grays or blues, most solid colours. Doesn't seem to be getting any better. On top of that when G-sync is enabled it flickers in some programs. Anyone know what that is? Is my monitor dying a slow death?

GIF of the flicker-> http://i.imgur.com/jTUpOav.gif


----------



## Shardnax

I'd see about getting a replacement if it's still under warranty.


----------



## mohawk411

After looking at my monitor driver I realised its outdated. Its date is 12/12/2014. I checked the Acer website and the latest driver is dated 2016/03/29.

I am running Windows 10. When I try to install the newer driver windows keeps telling me I have the most recent driver installed.

Anyone have a workaround to help install the newest driver.

Thanks.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohawk411*
> 
> After looking at my monitor driver I realised its outdated. Its date is 12/12/2014. I checked the Acer website and the latest driver is dated 2016/03/29.
> 
> I am running Windows 10. When I try to install the newer driver windows keeps telling me I have the most recent driver installed. Anyone have a workaround to help install the newest driver.
> Thanks.


I despise W10, but here is how I do it for "unsigned" drivers, enable test signing mode, it should work for you to ...

*Enable Test Signing Mode*

Windows includes a "Test Mode" or "Test Signing" Mode feature. Enable this mode and driver signature enforcement will be disabled until you choose to leave Test Mode. You'll see a "Test Mode" watermark appear at the bottom right corner of your desktop near your clock, informing you that Test Mode is enabled.

You'll need to run a command from an Administrator Command Prompt to do this. To launch one, right-click the Start button or press Windows+X and select "Command Prompt (Admin)".
Paste the following command into the Command Prompt window and press Enter:

bcdedit /set testsigning on

If you see a message saying the value is "protected by Secure Boot policy", that means Secure Boot is enabled in your computer's UEFI firmware. You'll need to disable Secure Boot in your computer's UEFI firmware (also known as its BIOS) to enable test signing mode.

Restart your computer to enter test mode. You'll see the "Test Mode" watermark appear at the bottom right corner of your desktop and you'll be free to install whatever unsigned drivers you want.
To leave test mode, open a Command Prompt window as Administrator once again and run the following command:

bcdedit /set testsigning off

Hope that helps ...


----------



## zipzop

All that's included in that driver seems to be an ICC profile. I would highly recommend TFT's ICC profile

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Direct link--> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/icc_profiles/acer_xb270hu.icc

Also followed their recommended OSD settings. Looks great though I thought 24% brightness to be too low. Shoot for 45%-50%


----------



## zocker

Hi i own this great Monitor too, but i see orange Lights/Leds inside the Device when i stand in front and look from the Top...... its on the left Side through the Airslots, even when i turn off the Monitor!
Is this normal?!


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I've had this monitor for a while and I really enjoy it.

What is the best way to clean the screen though, want to clear up some of the finger marks and stuff on it.


----------



## Shardnax

I use a slightly damp microfiber cloth.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zocker*
> 
> Hi i own this great Monitor too, but i see orange Lights/Leds inside the Device when i stand in front and look from the Top...... its on the left Side through the Airslots, even when i turn off the Monitor!
> Is this normal?!


I believe that it is. Mine is the same.


----------



## idjekyll

Hi Guys,

Currently using my trusty XB270HU for a year now and I'm thinking about adding a simple FHD monitor in the mix. I want to clarify a few things.

1. Is is possible for me to game in full screen without it being minimised without using another software?
2. Does G-Sync still work if I changed the in game settings to borderless windowed?

I'm sure some of you have dual monitor set ups with 1 being a g-sync monitor and I would like to know your set up when gaming one 1 monitor and surfing on the next.


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Currently using my trusty XB270HU for a year now and I'm thinking about adding a simple FHD monitor in the mix. I want to clarify a few things.
> 
> 1. Is is possible for me to game in full screen without it being minimised without using another software?
> 2. Does G-Sync still work if I changed the in game settings to borderless windowed?
> 
> I'm sure some of you have dual monitor set ups with 1 being a g-sync monitor and I would like to know your set up when gaming one 1 monitor and surfing on the next.


1. Don't think so
2. Yes it still works if you enable it in the nvidia control panel "Enable G-SYNC for windowed and full screen mode"

You are capped to 144/165fps(either 144 or 165 depending on which firmware you have) though in windowed/boarderless. I believe if you are sitting at 144/165fps it swaps over to v-sync and you don't want that. Your best bet it to cap the fps in the application itself to 142/163 fps. Not with another program, those add input lag. Battlenonsense has a video regarding g-sync that might clear up some things.


----------



## L-Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> I have this strange issue on my XB270HU bprz. It's like a shadow / blotch stripe thing down the left side on the panel. It's most noticeable on grays or blues, most solid colours. Doesn't seem to be getting any better. On top of that when G-sync is enabled it flickers in some programs. Anyone know what that is? Is my monitor dying a slow death?
> 
> GIF of the flicker-> http://i.imgur.com/jTUpOav.gif


Unfortunately I have also IDENTICAL issue with my Acer XB270HU, even identical shape of this shadow, IDENTICAL banding/vanishing, the same place! And also on grays and blues, and when G-Sync is turn on this shadow are flickering.

I also noticed that this shadow has grown a little bit ☹, sometimes ago this shadow was also thin like in your case.

Did you submit this issue to the Acer Warranty Service?

Some time ago:


Nowdays:


*Nowdays flickering shadow video: http://imgur.com/gFGzFA3*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zocker*
> 
> Hi i own this great Monitor too, but i see orange Lights/Leds inside the Device when i stand in front and look from the Top...... its on the left Side through the Airslots, even when i turn off the Monitor!
> Is this normal?!


Edit: Inside my monitor also is Red Light/Led but also Green Light/Led which additional also blinking, and you?(*zipzop? zocker? Shardnax?*)


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L-Man*
> 
> Unfortunately I have also IDENTICAL issue with my Acer XB270HU, even identical shape of this shadow, IDENTICAL banding/vanishing, the same place! And also on grays and blues, and when G-Sync is turn on this shadow are flickering.
> 
> I also noticed that this shadow has grown a little bit ☹, sometimes ago this shadow was also thin like in your case.
> 
> Did you submit this issue to the Acer Warranty Service?
> 
> *Nowdays flickering shadow video: http://imgur.com/gFGzFA3*
> Edit: Inside my monitor also is Red Light/Led but also Green Light/Led which additional also blinking, and you?(*zipzop? zocker? Shardnax?*)


Yeah if you are still under warranty with Acer you should absolutely get that replaced. I purchased mine refurbished with only a 90-day warranty from Acer, and that shadow on mine did not appear until 5 or 6 months of use. Mine does not seem to be getting much worse though, I mean I don't notice it that often. I think maybe has something to do with cooler climates. These monitors produce heat which will create condensation in cooler weather.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L-Man*
> 
> Edit: Inside my monitor also is Red Light/Led but also Green Light/Led which additional also blinking, and you?(*zipzop? zocker? Shardnax?*)


Yes, mine is the same.


----------



## L-Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> Yeah if you are still under warranty with Acer you should absolutely get that replaced. I purchased mine refurbished with only a 90-day warranty from Acer, and that shadow on mine did not appear until 5 or 6 months of use. Mine does not seem to be getting much worse though, I mean I don't notice it that often. I think maybe has something to do with cooler climates. These monitors produce heat which will create condensation in cooler weather.


I will write on this issue to Acer again and also referred to your case, in writing I will give them a link to this forum thread. So I have a request to you, could you take a photos a few more pics showing your shape of this shadow artefact (more accurated/clearly) post them on the forum.


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L-Man*
> 
> I will write on this issue to Acer again and also referred to your case, in writing I will give them a link to this forum thread. So I have a request to you, could you take a photos a few more pics showing your shape of this shadow artefact (more accurated/clearly) post them on the forum.


I would but it's early in the morning here and mine is nearly unnoticeable until the monitor warms up for several hours. Here is another pic I had on file


----------



## CWade593

Hey guys! I just got this monitor and found this thread. 409 pages is a bit intimidating to read through.
Are there any must-follow tips to setup? Anything I should know?

i.e. is everyone overclocking to 165hz? or is it agreed upon that 120hz UMLB is better?

One last q: what is the Gsync range?


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Has anyone experienced an issue where the monitor will no longer go to sleep?

When I lock my computer it normally turns off all my monitors after a minute and they go into their sleep or energy saver mode. They flash no signal briefly and then turn off.

Recently my XB270HU just goes blank instead. Does not flash "No Signal" and does not turn off. The Blue power light remains on and the screen remains lit up (the backlight) but there is obviously nothing showing.

I can manually power it off/on without an issue. It'll also resume picture as normal when I move the mouse or hit a key and wake the computer up.

The issue seems to have coincided with the Windows 10 Creators Update and the most recent nvidia drivers but I don't think it's either of those as it doesn't turn off when I have the monitor's display port cable unplugged either (though it will show the no signal OSD then).

EDIT: Further testing shows it isn't the monitor. False alarm! For some reason the center DP port on my 980 doesn't seem to tell the monitor to turn off anymore. Whatever monitor I have plugged into that port will not turn off.


----------



## jigglywiggly

My monitor has been turning itself on since I installed 378 drivers, 376 should be fine.
If I turn the monitor off, when my computer normally puts the monitor to sleep after 10minutes, it instead turns my xb270hu on by itself. Didn't even know that was possible.

I'm on Windows 10 Anniversary update, not on Creators. I'm using a 970.


----------



## AMDATI

....


----------



## idjekyll

Hi Guys. Anyone knows what's a good replacement stand with full movement ?


----------



## AMDATI

*Attention XB270HU owners*

You've been doing your monitor calibration all wrong!! If you haven't been adjusting contrast along side color temp settings, then your monitor is likely not showing its full potential. Even professional calibration software won't help you properly calibrate an XB270HU because it doesn't account for the dynamic relationship between color temp and contrast in this specific panel. That means those ICC profiles you've been downloading, well they're garbage!

My current calibration:

Contrast 93%
Gamma 2.2 in OSD, and ~2.2 in windows color calibration (use lagom LCD test site to help calibrate gamma, at the brightness level you intend to run at)
Brightness: 73%

Color Temp
R: 18
G: 17
B: 17

While monitors may differ, the rules of these settings are a guideline to get the best contrast ratios from black to white to colors that pop without going out of spec. Only minor tweaks to these settings should be necessary.

After calibrating my monitor like this, it was infinitely better in every way. The difference is night and day, almost like going from a TN to an HDR display. Most people don't move the contrast nor the color temp much at all, and none of the presets drastically alter the color temp this much, but these settings really are what makes this monitor shine.

Even when I did fiddle with contrast or color temp, I didn't do it in tandem or change it much and it always ended up looking off a bit or just OK. One thing not to do is raise or lower both equally. If you raise contrast by 10 points over 50, then you must lower color temp about 10 points too, and vice versa. But if you push both of them to the extreme opposites, they'll actually give you a much brighter vibrant image without washing out the darks or bright colors or making things overly saturated, and still display proper gamma. It'll feel like having a new monitor.

And if you want to take your newfound settings for a spin, here's a good video to do it with, really looks amazing on the XB270HU.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1La4QzGeaaQ

Also another great 1440p video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDMP3i36naA


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> *Attention XB270HU owners*


Looks decent, though that brightness is quite high. What brightness did you calibrate to?


----------



## Shardnax

Well over 200cd/m2 unless they have a particularly dark panel.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Looks decent, though that brightness is quite high. What brightness did you calibrate to?


Well you could change the brightness, but I find these settings work well regardless of the brightness setting, except the blacks will get crushed somewhat at lower brightness settings and colors won't pop as much because there will be less limunance to lend them contrast.

It may take some time for readjustment to the increased brightness, but going back is when you notice truly how much better it is. Of course, if you're using your monitor at night you're going to want to adjust the brightness accordingly.

I have been comparing the final calibration to the Nexus 7 IPS screen I have....and while it is an old product, it is actually still high end screen when it comes to contrast/color space, and have almost 600 nits of brightness and 1300:1 contrast ratio, making it technically better than the XB270HU. On top of that, All Nexus 7 displays are factory calibrated, then additionally calibrated again after assembly, on an individual basis to account for any differences between individual panels.

The screen actually still beats the XB270HU, but only slightly. It has some slightly more visible dark details, and ever so slightly better color richness. But one has to keep in mind that it's almost a much smaller screen with a much smaller back light.


----------



## Battou62

Think you could calibrate this for 200 cd/m2 at least. I am used to 140.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Think you could calibrate this for 200 cd/m2 at least. I am used to 140.


200 nits would be about 57% brightness.

As I said, it should be fine at any brightness above ~30% as long as your gamma is set properly in windows (not just the OSD of the monitor). I'm running at 50% brightness right now because it's cloudy out, and it looks fine. The only difference I can really notice is the image generally isn't as bright.

But if you want to try it out and better tweak it to your own brightness, use the rule. If you lower contrast by 10.....you raise each of the color temp RGB by 10 too in the user defined settings of the color temp menu. You could also go the complete opposite, for example, instead of having 90% contrast and 20% color temp RGB, you could have 20% contrast and 80 or 90% color temp RGB.

As a second level to test if you're not out of spec, you can use lagom LCD's white test

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/white.php

At least all but the last boxes should be visible, but I can even see the last row of boxes very faintly.

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php

And this test will tell you if your contrast/color temp is ok, none of the higher brightness bands should blend.

I use this one to calibrate my gamma

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php

While I do feel like a little bit of a brighter gamma brings out a bit more details in darker scenes, it is definitely well outside of the gamma spec numbers wise. So I just stick with ~2.25 to maintain overall picture quality.

I use windows control panel color management to calibrate gamma.

I think the higher brightness (~80%) give things a more natural realistic 'looking through a window' kind of appearance. Although it is better for video than say, staring at a white background webpage.


----------



## Shardnax

The higher your brightness the worse your black level. I wouldn't advise using higher settings unless the monitor is in a brightly lit room (from lighting or sunlight).


----------



## AMDATI

Well obviously you need to adjust brightness according to room brightness or time of day. But actually, high brightness increases contrast which increases the visibility of dark details and the perceived quality of black levels in general. You'll never get jet black blacks at night in a dimly lit room no matter the brightness level, but you will get great blacks in a well lit room with high screen brightness for contrast.

I typically run 30-50% brightness at night, and 50-80% during day.


----------



## Shardnax

I know I'm not going to get to excellent black levels. It can get low enough that glow is more of an issue. I run 19/47 brightness (non-ULMB/ULMB) throughout the day. Contrast ratio should be fairly consistent across the brightness range so it's a matter of preference more than anything else.


----------



## AMDATI

Contrast ratio is not consistent across brightness ranges.

For example, I would say the black level is pretty darn good at 1% brightness setting.....but the rest of the screen is soo dark, that it doesn't really matter if it still had a 1000:1 contrast ratio, it doesn't look as good......and I would say that probably there is no longer a 1000:1 contrast ratio at that brightness level.....and contrast ratio is a function of brightness.

Now also it's important to understand what we are trying to replicate. For example, a lizard on a tree branch during day, will have a certain luminence to it, which can be more realistically represented with higher image brightness. Colors aren't the only importance, brightness of colors is also of importance for 'immersion'. Looking at things on low brightness settings might be more akin to looking at the world with only sunglasses on. I wouldn't exactly call that accurate or desirable picture quality.

HDR screens for example, actually have relatively bad black levels.....it's just that they're soo bright, that the contrast between the brightest and darkest parts, is greater. Contrast is in essence, a concept of relativity. These screens have well over 1000-2000 nits of brightness, at least 3-4 times your average screens. Are they better at blocking light? Not really. They might have some individual back lights for localizing dimming, but even that's a hit and a miss and highly situational. So even if the blacks bleed twice as much light, the brightest areas will still be more than twice as bright still, maybe even 5 times as bright, which translates into contrast.

Or to put it simply, one can just look at the very definition of contrast ratio:

"The contrast ratio is a property of a display system, defined as the ratio of the luminance of the brightest color (white) to that of the darkest color (black) that the system is capable of producing."

Reading that, one can immediately see that the brightness difference really isn't that great at low brightness, therefore the contrast also isn't there.

So you actually need brightness, to not only increase contrast, but to also be able to see it relative to what's being represented.....and what's generally being represented is the real world.

While you may prefer a low brightness, that is actually not getting the best picture quality out of your monitor's specs, which is really what I was discussing, especially since one would expect such high/odd settings to go completely outside of a monitors gamma and wash out colors.

I know for the most of the life of this monitor, I never bothered tinkering with it much beyond a few ticks here and there with the contrast, a few ticks here and there with the color temp to make the picture warmer or get rid of some green hue casting, etc. Even when I did fiddle with these settings, the relationship between contrast and color temp wasn't immediately apparent, so you'd change one, it'd start to wash out or give an undesirable color tint to the picture, then you'd back off. Even sites like TFT central suggested a few ticks here and there to calibrate the monitor......and the picture always looks ok, maybe acceptable, but nothing really approaching these new settings.

Now maybe (maybe not), it's possible, there's some Adobe RGB color space inaccuracy being introduced......but the picture undoubtedly looks better. I don't do printing work, so it's not an issue for me either way. But I see it more as untapping a bit of potential in the panel that the manufacturer didn't exactly include.....you know, kind of like how those GPU's used to have extra locked cores that a simple bios update would unlock and basically turn a cheaper card into a more expensive one. And that makes sense, it's safe to say these panels do have more capabilities than they were shipped with. I mean the first ones shipped with 100Hz ULMB, the next ones shipped with 120Hz ULMB, and later ones shipped with 165Hz rather than 144hz......all the same panel/hardware.


----------



## Shardnax

I profiled my monitor with hardware, I know what I'm getting out of it. Contrast ratio is consistent because black levels scale up and down with brightness. TFTC's measurements show this and my own were similar. It might peak at higher brightness but my room isn't lit brightly enough for a higher setting to not strain my eyes.


----------



## Garconis

Any recommendations on hooking up Display Port to USB-C (Thunderbolt 3)? I was planning on a converter, but now see this cable that literally goes from Display Port to USB-C. But will it support an overclocked speed of 165Hz or even 144Hz?

https://www.amazon.com/DisplayPort-ITANDA-Thunderbolt-Compatible-ChromeBook/dp/B06X9P2YRJ/ref=zg_bsnr_3015403011_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=JHC60ZM5HMDXPY8J06VF

My other video options on my laptop are HDMI (which is a no-go since it's an older HDMI), and a mini Display Port (which is already used by a 21:9 monitor). So I'm going to use my USB-C / Thunderbolt video port... but was wondering the best method to connect from that to the monitor's Display Port.


----------



## cskippy

So I had an interesting thing happen when I just turned on my monitor. The backlight didn't come on...

I could see the faintest difference in hue so the menu showed up as well as the web page I was on, but I couldn't make anything out, just the outline. I unplugged the monitor and plugged it back in and everything was fine. Does this mean it's on it's way out? I'm scared because this has been a perfect monitor with zero dead/stuck pixels, no backlight bleed and excellent grey/white uniformity.

No other monitor looks like an upgrade either


----------



## whybother

The ULMB and backlight control on this monitor can be a little flaky, requiring a cold boot cycle.

Lately I've had ULMB only initiate the backlight at high voltage with no blanking. I'm sure the brightness exceeded 400cdm2, probably bad for longevity


----------



## cskippy

What's funny is I had it at 144Hz so ULMB wouldn't work, but it did seem like a super low voltage akin to ULMB strobe off. It reminded me of the first palm pilot or calculators where you could effectively turn off the backlight making text unreadable as there was no contrast.


----------



## spacebob

A few weeks ago my monitor started having these horizontal lines blinking at the bottom of the screen.



They blink at fixed intervals and appear to repeat lines from above as they change color as what is being display changes. I tried doing a factory reset, using a different displayport cable, and even hooked it up to a different machine to no avail. So today I RMA'ed it since it was still within warranty. I bought it back in April 2015. This is the first time I've had to RMA something of this value so I'm kinda nurvous. I did take pictures of it before I sent it in. I also did have FedEx package it (the lady used SO much bubble wrap!) and insure it in case something happens.

Is there any risk I might get the TN version of this panel back instead of the IPS one I sent in?


----------



## cskippy

God I would hope not! You should be fine but you always have your purchase receipt as proof of which model you bought.


----------



## spacebob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacebob*
> 
> A few weeks ago my monitor started having these horizontal lines blinking at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> They blink at fixed intervals and appear to repeat lines from above as they change color as what is being display changes. I tried doing a factory reset, using a different displayport cable, and even hooked it up to a different machine to no avail. So today I RMA'ed it since it was still within warranty. I bought it back in April 2015. This is the first time I've had to RMA something of this value so I'm kinda nurvous. I did take pictures of it before I sent it in. I also did have FedEx package it (the lady used SO much bubble wrap!) and insure it in case something happens.
> 
> Is there any risk I might get the TN version of this panel back instead of the IPS one I sent in?


I got my monitor back from Acer today and it's all fixed up. The insert in the return box said that the LCD was replaced. The one I sent in had 1 dead pixel in the dead center of the screen and the one I got back does not. In fact I cannot find any dead/stuck pixels so I think I lucked out there. Backlight bleed and IIPS glow also seem minimal but since I use such a low brightness (24) it has never bothered me anyway.

*Knock on wood* Looks like I won the LCD lottery.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> I would but it's early in the morning here and mine is nearly unnoticeable until the monitor warms up for several hours. Here is another pic I had on file


So whatever became of your monitor? did you get it fixed? Both my predators have done the same thing. never experienced this condensation on the screen with any other monitor. just the xb's.


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nokturnalb6six6*
> 
> So whatever became of your monitor? did you get it fixed? Both my predators have done the same thing. never experienced this condensation on the screen with any other monitor. just the xb's.


I only had a very short warranty because I got it as a refurb on newegg for about $400. But like I tell everyone who keeps PM'ing me who has this same problem (lol), ever since I started getting into the habit of turning the monitor off whenever I'm not using it (instead of just leaving it in sleep/standby where the orange light is illuminated) , the streak has pretty much went away. At night, I shut down the PC and switch off the monitor to cut all power going to it. If I'm leaving the room for a while, just hit the on/off button on the front. That simple..I'm not 100% if that was actually the solution, or it just happened to go away on it's own, who knows but it's basically become unnoticeable since I started doing that


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> I only had a very short warranty because I got it as a refurb on newegg for about $400. But like I tell everyone who keeps PM'ing me who has this same problem (lol), ever since I started getting into the habit of turning the monitor off whenever I'm not using it (instead of just leaving it in sleep/standby where the orange light is illuminated) , the streak has pretty much went away. At night, I shut down the PC and switch off the monitor to cut all power going to it. If I'm leaving the room for a while, just hit the on/off button on the front. That simple..I'm not 100% if that was actually the solution, or it just happened to go away on it's own, who knows but it's basically become unnoticeable since I started doing that


yeah acer wants me to send it in for replacement but I don't see a point if its just going to do it again. So weird that its the same spot on both my monitors and the ones you and the other dude posted. Not even humid in the room i keep it in. 40% humidity at 70 degrees Fahrenheit. Never seen this issue with my tn or my tv in the same room.


----------



## zipzop

Maybe a wiring harness that goes along that area that gives it a bit of uneven heat distribution while the monitor is in standby mode? I have a 390w battery backup / surge protector with an LCD screen on the front that says it's using 4%-5% *or* between 15W and 19W just in standby mode(with computer unplugged and only monitor using the UPS)... When I hit the on/off button on the front panel, it drops to 0% capacity. AT least if you're not saving the monitor, you're saving a bit on your electricity bill


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> Maybe a wiring harness that goes along that area that gives it a bit of uneven heat distribution while the monitor is in standby mode? I have a 390w battery backup / surge protector with an LCD screen on the front that says it's using 4%-5% *or* between 15W and 19W just in standby mode(with computer unplugged and only monitor using the UPS)... When I hit the on/off button on the front panel, it drops to 0% capacity. AT least if you're not saving the monitor, you're saving a bit on your electricity bill


Yeah i have no idea. All I know is that its a bunch of crap for a 750 dollar monitor. annoying to look at while playing games to have this big stain on the side. Never again will i buy an acer monitor.


----------



## SkullTrail

I just bought one for $450! I'm ecstatic.









So far, no "IPS glow", white is a bit tinted but I'm working on it (*how can I fine tune color? eColor Management leads to the profiles*). Gaming performance is butter.

Programming efficiency and comfort appear to have a linear relation to the resolution (1440p now as opposed to 1080p previously).


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*
> 
> I just bought one for $450! I'm ecstatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, no "IPS glow", white is a bit tinted but I'm working on it (*how can I fine tune color? eColor Management leads to the profiles*). Gaming performance is butter.
> 
> Programming efficiency and comfort appear to have a linear relation to the resolution (1440p now as opposed to 1080p previously).


TFT calibration guide looks nice to me.

eColor mode: User
Brightness: 24 (24 was too low for me though)
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2 (though, I like "gaming" gamma)
Colour Temp: User
RGB: 50, 45, 46

Combine with their ICC profile, looks great


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*
> 
> I just bought one for $450! I'm ecstatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, no "IPS glow", white is a bit tinted but I'm working on it (*how can I fine tune color? eColor Management leads to the profiles*). Gaming performance is butter.
> 
> Programming efficiency and comfort appear to have a linear relation to the resolution (1440p now as opposed to 1080p previously).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFT calibration guide looks nice to me.
> 
> eColor mode: User
> Brightness: 24 (24 was too low for me though)
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2 (though, I like "gaming" gamma)
> Colour Temp: User
> RGB: 50, 45, 46
> 
> Combine with their ICC profile, looks great
Click to expand...

Excellent find!


----------



## Heavynator

Even though I already have the monitor for nearly 2 years now, I am still amazed by its performance.
Especially the G-Sync module is mind blowing, since you can simply set a game to boot up in ULMB mode via the Nvidia Control panel and the monitor even saves the non-ULMB and ULMB settings seperately, no need to readjust it or switch to a different profile. Just fire up the game and you are done! No black-screen, no freeze, nothing; instantly switches between the modes!

And I guess I am kinda lucky, the IPS glow is only barely visible on mine in the botton right corner; sitting perfectly and looking at the monitor evenly I cannot see it at all.
Only the one dead sub-pixel is a bummer, but I can only spot it on monochrome images; absolutely invisible during gameplay.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavynator*
> 
> Even though I already have the monitor for nearly 2 years now, I am still amazed by its performance.
> Especially the G-Sync module is mind blowing, since you can simply set a game to boot up in ULMB mode via the Nvidia Control panel and the monitor even saves the non-ULMB and ULMB settings seperately, no need to readjust it or switch to a different profile. Just fire up the game and you are done! No black-screen, no freeze, nothing; instantly switches between the modes!
> 
> And I guess I am kinda lucky, the IPS glow is only barely visible on mine in the botton right corner; sitting perfectly and looking at the monitor evenly I cannot see it at all.
> Only the one dead sub-pixel is a bummer, but I can only spot it on monochrome images; absolutely invisible during gameplay.


x2 on everything. Over two years (I think) and mines still perfect ... not tempted to upgrade in the least ...


----------



## TheDoc46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavynator*
> 
> Even though I already have the monitor for nearly 2 years now, I am still amazed by its performance.
> Especially the G-Sync module is mind blowing, since you can simply set a game to boot up in ULMB mode via the Nvidia Control panel and the monitor even saves the non-ULMB and ULMB settings seperately, no need to readjust it or switch to a different profile. Just fire up the game and you are done! No black-screen, no freeze, nothing; instantly switches between the modes!
> 
> And I guess I am kinda lucky, the IPS glow is only barely visible on mine in the botton right corner; sitting perfectly and looking at the monitor evenly I cannot see it at all.
> Only the one dead sub-pixel is a bummer, but I can only spot it on monochrome images; absolutely invisible during gameplay.


I just wanted to add i've had this for two maybe more yrs.. Really love this panel.. No dead pixels or glow problems. Can't remember exactly what i did for calibration as it was two yrs ago now, but it looks great to me, and if it aint broken i aint fixing it !


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> I only had a very short warranty because I got it as a refurb on newegg for about $400. But like I tell everyone who keeps PM'ing me who has this same problem (lol), ever since I started getting into the habit of turning the monitor off whenever I'm not using it (instead of just leaving it in sleep/standby where the orange light is illuminated) , the streak has pretty much went away. At night, I shut down the PC and switch off the monitor to cut all power going to it. If I'm leaving the room for a while, just hit the on/off button on the front. That simple..I'm not 100% if that was actually the solution, or it just happened to go away on it's own, who knows but it's basically become unnoticeable since I started doing that


You should check this out http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19628649
Apparently the defect is called yogore.


----------



## Raisingx

I'm noticing a weird smell coming from the top left of the monitor, sometimes feel it from sitting distance, also when I look down the top left vent I see some blinking green leds and the smell is more intense, is this normal ?

I have the monitor for a little over a year and I only started noticing this smell a few weeks ago, everything is working fine so far..


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raisingx*
> 
> I'm noticing a weird smell coming from the top left of the monitor, sometimes feel it from sitting distance, also when I look down the top left vent I see some blinking green leds and the smell is more intense, is this normal ?
> 
> I have the monitor for a little over a year and I only started noticing this smell a few weeks ago, everything is working fine so far..


Yeah pretty sure its fine, had the smell on a 24" 144hz gsync acer as well.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raisingx*
> 
> I'm noticing a weird smell coming from the top left of the monitor, sometimes feel it from sitting distance, also when I look down the top left vent I see some blinking green leds and the smell is more intense, is this normal ?
> 
> I have the monitor for a little over a year and I only started noticing this smell a few weeks ago, everything is working fine so far..


The blinking green led in the vent is normal. Does it smell like something is burning?


----------



## Raisingx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nokturnalb6six6*
> 
> The blinking green led in the vent is normal. Does it smell like something is burning?


Mix of burn/electronics smell, been pretty warm days around here, maybe that made the issue more noticeable..


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raisingx*
> 
> Mix of burn/electronics smell, been pretty warm days around here, maybe that made the issue more noticeable..


I know sometimes i get that hot electronics smell on warm days. Never smelled anything burning though. is the monitor working fine?


----------



## Raisingx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nokturnalb6six6*
> 
> I know sometimes i get that hot electronics smell on warm days. Never smelled anything burning though. is the monitor working fine?


Yeah, everything else seems fine with the monitor *knocks on wood*

If you put your nose close to the top left vent do you smell anything ? The screen must be on for a few hours.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raisingx*
> 
> Yeah, everything else seems fine with the monitor *knocks on wood*
> 
> If you put your nose close to the top left vent do you smell anything ? The screen must be on for a few hours.


that is very weird. I had issues on both my predator monitors in the top left corner. No burning but it appears to be condensation. like this http://i.imgur.com/jTUpOav.gif That side of the monitor gets real hot for some reason. I plan on buying a new monitor soon but will put up with mine until the new hdr monitors come out. If you are smelling something burning I would send it in for repair if its still under warranty.


----------



## Tolueen

Hello,

A few months ago my monitor started 'dropping' signal on random occasions. Restarting the pc would make it back okay. Then one time instead of just dropping signal the picture turned to strange colours & lines throughout the whole screen still showing the picture from my pc. These 2 things began to happen more often and after a bit of testing I cancelled out the PC & DPcable because of the monitor also doing this on different PC & with new cable. Now sadly it is unusable I barely can get it to receive signal from PC and/or I get it connected but after short while it drops or the rare colours/lines shows up (with this picture when I start to move to DPcable at the monitors end the picture moves a bit still remaining with the colours/lines).

Now I think that maybe because my first DPcable was a little short it may have 'damaged' the DPport from the monitor but I am desperate on what to do next so I hope one of you have some advice for me..

I thank you guys in advance for taking the time to read about my problems and I like this monitor very much.
PS: It is over the warranty.

/Tolu


----------



## Agent-A01

Can you get a good picture of the pins in the display port?


----------



## LunaP

So I'm curious here if anyone heres actually debezeled their monitors and or removed the matte film. I just recently got the XB321hk and its sitting next to my 270hu, was thinking of doing both, but was looking to see if there were any issues w/ removing the panel.


----------



## Lynkdev

Does anyone have three of these monitors on a stand? Can you ***** pics?

I do and trying to see what everyone's gap is like between their monitors.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tolueen

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Can you get a good picture of the pins in the display port?


Hey I took a photo if it's not clear enough I can try again.
Thanks you for the reply!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tolueen*
> 
> Hey I took a photo if it's not clear enough I can try again.
> Thanks you for the reply!


Can you get camera to look straight into it?

None of the top pins are bent.

Anyways if worst comes, it's possible to solder on a new display port if you take monitor apart.


----------



## Koogiking

I have a cracked LCD of an Acer XB270HU and its not under manufacturer warranty because I bought it refurbished. I did buy an extended warranty but they don't cover accidental damage. What can I do to get this fixed? Hopefully not for too much money


----------



## Shardnax

The only fix is replacing the panel.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> I have a cracked LCD of an Acer XB270HU and its not under manufacturer warranty because I bought it refurbished. I did buy an extended warranty but they don't cover accidental damage. What can I do to get this fixed? Hopefully not for too much money


Youll have to buy a lcd panel or perhaps buy this.
Said board is faulty so you could swap the LCD panels for pretty cheap.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOR-PARTS-Acer-Xb270hu-Monitor-/162659597534?hash=item25df447cde:g:BSIAAOSwoaFZra4p


----------



## Agent-A01

Has anyone transplanted XB270HU into XB271hu casing?

Looks like it would be possible.


----------



## Shardnax

I wonder why there's a 3D Vision sticker on the bezel.


----------



## Koogiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Youll have to buy a lcd panel or perhaps buy this.
> Said board is faulty so you could swap the LCD panels for pretty cheap.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOR-PARTS-Acer-Xb270hu-Monitor-/162659597534?hash=item25df447cde:g:BSIAAOSwoaFZra4p


Oh wow thanks been looking for something like that. I'm not good at repair stuff like that though. Would it be easy to do it myself? And if not how much do you think it would cost for someone to replace it for me?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> Oh wow thanks been looking for something like that. I'm not good at repair stuff like that though. Would it be easy to do it myself? And if not how much do you think it would cost for someone to replace it for me?


No idea what someone would charge you to do that.

Probably $100-200

Anyways yesterday i got the broken XB271hu.

Literally nothing is interchangeable besides the stand.

The panel wiring is different, connectors are swapped to the opposite side, the daughterboard with gsync module has totally different cabling, even the panel itself is smaller on xb271hu.

So you can't transfer the frames over.

I even tried swapping Gsync card between the two(its like a 8x PCIe slot ), it would only display the predator logo with nothing else.

So for those that said the two had the same panels are incorrect.

Oh well.
At least i got a cool stand.


----------



## Shark00n

Well my XB270HU seems to have crapped out...
Was watching Narcos on Netflix and suddenly the screen went black and I heard the Windows 10 sound like a device was removed.
Audio and PC remained working fine but the XB gives no signs of life! Not even the power LED turns on.
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shark00n*
> 
> Well my XB270HU seems to have crapped out...
> Was watching Narcos on Netflix and suddenly the screen went black and I heard the Windows 10 sound like a device was removed.
> Audio and PC remained working fine but the XB gives no signs of life! Not even the power LED turns on.
> Has this happened to anyone else?


Try a replacement AC adapter first


----------



## fupuchu

Hi there I managed to get this particular screen from a friend but I've ran into some issues,

Screen not displaying when booting(No mobo logo, no windows loading logo but able to POST and boot into windows)

When plugging in the display port, my secondary monitor freezes (still no display on the Acer), no cursor can be found, everything stops but there is an image on my secondary screen.

When unplugging it I can hear the "new driver notification sound" and quickly after the "driver removed sound plays"

I'm currently on Ryzen 1700 16GB RAM GTX 980 if that helps









Will try to get another cable to test but I'm wondering if anyone came across this issue before?

Update:
Managed to get the screen to connect, but there's no image on the screen

Device Information shows both screens, I'm able to use remote desktop to see two screens.

Update 2:
Checked the cable, there's no issue with it. Could it be that I have a faulty screen?

Tested on another PC, same issue, no image would come up on the screen.

However it seems to work on my Macbook Pro 2015. I'm very puzzled.

Plugging it in on some ports works, while some ports it just freezes my PC. On ports that work, Nvidia Control Panel picks it up immediately and tells me stuff about G-SYNC, I can see the monitor and change the resolution/screen orientation/make it primary or secondary but there is no image on the screen.

On the OSD, under info, it displays it as Resolution 0 x 0, Max Refresh Rate 0, Mode Normal


----------



## Shark00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Try a replacement AC adapter first


AC Adapter? Mine plus directly to the wall...
I already sent it back in warranty.
Now I gotta work on a measly 17" monitor, this suxxxxx


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fupuchu*
> 
> Hi there I managed to get this particular screen from a friend but I've ran into some issues,
> 
> Screen not displaying when booting(No mobo logo, no windows loading logo but able to POST and boot into windows)
> 
> When plugging in the display port, my secondary monitor freezes (still no display on the Acer), no cursor can be found, everything stops but there is an image on my secondary screen.
> 
> When unplugging it I can hear the "new driver notification sound" and quickly after the "driver removed sound plays"
> 
> I'm currently on Ryzen 1700 16GB RAM GTX 980 if that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to get another cable to test but I'm wondering if anyone came across this issue before?
> 
> Update:
> Managed to get the screen to connect, but there's no image on the screen
> 
> Device Information shows both screens, I'm able to use remote desktop to see two screens.
> 
> Update 2:
> Checked the cable, there's no issue with it. *Could it be that I have a faulty screen?*
> 
> Tested on another PC, same issue, no image would come up on the screen.
> 
> However it seems to work on my Macbook Pro 2015. I'm very puzzled.
> 
> Plugging it in on some ports works, while some ports it just freezes my PC. On ports that work, Nvidia Control Panel picks it up immediately and tells me stuff about G-SYNC, I can see the monitor and change the resolution/screen orientation/make it primary or secondary but there is no image on the screen.
> 
> On the OSD, under info, it displays it as Resolution 0 x 0, Max Refresh Rate 0, Mode Normal


Sounds like it. If you had a working unit to test things in you could probably narrow it down.


----------



## Agent-A01

Sorry i meant to say try a replacement ac board.

You could probably find used parts for it around $40 on ebay.

If it's under warranty well RMA it obviously.


----------



## Shark00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Sorry i meant to say try a replacement ac board.
> 
> You could probably find used parts for it around $40 on ebay.
> 
> If it's under warranty well RMA it obviously.


Oh! Yeah I get you. That's good to know if it ever breaks again.

But for the moment I sent it back to Acer. Let's see how it goes, I already miss it :'(


----------



## Raisingx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shark00n*
> 
> Oh! Yeah I get you. That's good to know if it ever breaks again.
> 
> But for the moment I sent it back to Acer. Let's see how it goes, I already miss it :'(


So.. it's been 3 weeks, did they replace the monitor with a new one, refurbished one or gave you an upgrade ?


----------



## Shark00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raisingx*
> 
> So.. it's been 3 weeks, did they replace the monitor with a new one, refurbished one or gave you an upgrade ?


Got a call yesterday, they fixed it. Gonna pick it up today!


----------



## Koogiking

Hey Guys! I have some good news on my situation!. So basically I decided to send in my broken monitor for repair service even though I accidently broke it and the warranty I bought(from newegg) technically doesn't cover accidents.

The repair center tried their best to repair it and find the replacement parts, however like many people have been saying Acer doesn't make the LCD panels and replacement parts of this device. So since they can't repair it they decided to send a check for the full retail value that I payed for the Monitor! I'm sooo happy now I can use this to buy a replacement. I've been missing 1440p 144Hz Gsync soo badly. Been using a 25 inch LG Ultrawide 2560x1080 monitor in the mean time. and I don't like it, Ultrawide isn't supported in most the games I regularly play. (Tekken 7, Other fighters etc.)

So yeah, if anyone accidentally broke their monitor or anything for that matter with a warranty from newegg, and the warranty doesn't cover accidental damage. Try sending in your product anyway. Maybe you may still get service. I believe this is fair anyway though because I did pay 70-80 extra on the extended warranty and in most case people don't even use there warranties. It's good to see things work out in the consumers benefit for once in a while


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shark00n*
> 
> Got a call yesterday, they fixed it. Gonna pick it up today!


Was the replacement monitor alright?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> Hey Guys! I have some good news on my situation!. So basically I decided to send in my broken monitor for repair service even though I accidently broke it and the warranty I bought(from newegg) technically doesn't cover accidents.
> 
> The repair center tried their best to repair it and find the replacement parts, however like many people have been saying Acer doesn't make the LCD panels and replacement parts of this device. So since they can't repair it they decided to send a check for the full retail value that I payed for the Monitor! I'm sooo happy now I can use this to buy a replacement. I've been missing 1440p 144Hz Gsync soo badly. Been using a 25 inch LG Ultrawide 2560x1080 monitor in the mean time. and I don't like it, Ultrawide isn't supported in most the games I regularly play. (Tekken 7, Other fighters etc.)
> 
> So yeah, if anyone accidentally broke their monitor or anything for that matter with a warranty from newegg, and the warranty doesn't cover accidental damage. Try sending in your product anyway. Maybe you may still get service. I believe this is fair anyway though because I did pay 70-80 extra on the extended warranty and in most case people don't even use there warranties. It's good to see things work out in the consumers benefit for once in a while


Nice to hear everything went well for you. The alternative would've been pretty grim.


----------



## Mullvad

My monitor seems to be locked to 60, 120, 140 and 160hz instead of 144,165hz etc. Anyone else that have had this problem?


----------



## d0mini

Hello there, this is an old thread 

I have this monitor but the panel is a bit beaten up, scratches and even visible dirt inside the panel.

If I bought a replacement panel from somewhere like this: https://www.enlcd.com/p/m270dan02-3-lcd-panel/, would I be able to easily replace the panel? Or is this just not going to work?


----------



## JackCY

Costs the same as a whole new monitor nowadays.


----------



## d0mini

JackCY said:


> Costs the same as a whole new monitor nowadays.


Yeah it's almost definitely not cost-effective but... Part of me kind of just wants to try doing it, just for the hell of it. I was just wondering if anyone had more knowledge on removing/replacing the panel than I've been able to find online (none so far :/).


----------



## zipzop

d0mini said:


> Yeah it's almost definitely not cost-effective but... Part of me kind of just wants to try doing it, just for the hell of it. I was just wondering if anyone had more knowledge on removing/replacing the panel than I've been able to find online (none so far :/).


 This could come in handy  Good luck

http://www.mediafire.com/download/9mf4fz4jxta030b/ACER_XB270HU_Service_Manual.zip

Update us with progress and pics if you decide to tackle it!


----------



## JackCY

Prying it open as per S2 in the manual is the hardest part physically. Connecting new panel is easy but your linked panel is glossy with no antiglare on it. And how are you going to calibrate the new panel? I couldn't find that in the manual not in detail.


----------



## Musti999

*Worth it in 2020*

Hi. Is this monitor still worth it in 2020? ive found one for around 400$ whish is used (Electronic in Denmark are pretty expensive), if i would go for the XB271UH i would ending up paying around 800$. 

And what should i look for if i decide to buy this model (used) other than dead pixels.


----------



## kamimaru

definitely. I got a couple of XB271 a couple of years ago that I ended up selling back (triple screen setup with those is not woth it imo), kept my good old XB270HU as a main gaming monitor. If you can get a cheap one go for it if it's been treated well it's still a marvelous monitor. The bezels don't age well (very easily scratched) and they are thick on that model but I am very pleased with it and will be untill it dies. 4K is not an option yet as I prefere having a high fps count so I gess if I were to plan for a replacement for my XB270HU, it'd still be at least in 2-3 years.


----------



## doom26464

Im still rocking it for my main monitor for gaming. I will probably wait another 2 years at least allowing gpus and monitor tech to age a bit more before upgrading again.


----------



## Pirx

considering it came out 5 years ago, it's amazing how well the xb270hu holds up (or how slowly monitor tech evolves, lol). i got a good one, with very little backlight bleed, and just one stuck pixel i can notice. using it at 120 hz ulmb for shooters. 

i also have a benq xl2740 (1080p tn 240 hz) off ebay, animation is indeed smoother, so just in terms of performance i prefer the benq, but having them side by side, the difference in resolution, contrast and color is so obvious. i'll sell the benq as soon as there's a 1440p/240hz ips available, or maybe the 360 hz alienware, but keep my acer a few years longer, it's well rounded.


----------



## raven999

Guys please help me out, I got this monitor for free and it's working only when Windows 10 is booted up (no bios picture) and it's locked at 24hz. I have tryed till now to change 3 dp cables (they war all looking same and low quality), switched Gsync on and off, updated GPU drivers and bios clean install, changed all possible resolutions, reset monitor. Nothing helped with those 24hz, my PC conf is pretty old and it's: asus p8z77-v, i7 2600k, 1tb hdd, 20gb DDR3, GTX 660 directcu ii, 500w Be quiet PSU. Should I get new high end DP cable or change some part in monitor? Also light inside of the back panel shining red if it is worth mentioning.


----------



## HyperMatrix

raven999 said:


> Guys please help me out, I got this monitor for free and it's working only when Windows 10 is booted up (no bios picture) and it's locked at 24hz. I have tryed till now to change 3 dp cables (they war all looking same and low quality), switched Gsync on and off, updated GPU drivers and bios clean install, changed all possible resolutions, reset monitor. Nothing helped with those 24hz, my PC conf is pretty old and it's: asus p8z77-v, i7 2600k, 1tb hdd, 20gb DDR3, GTX 660 directcu ii, 500w Be quiet PSU. Should I get new high end DP cable or change some part in monitor? Also light inside of the back panel shining red if it is worth mentioning.


GTX 660 uses DP1.2 and this monitor requires DP1.4


----------



## raven999

HyperMatrix said:


> GTX 660 uses DP1.2 and this monitor requires DP1.4


I have thought it's maybe the card but then again I have saw comments of ppl with old cards with dp 1.2 getting higher refresh rate then 24.


----------



## HyperMatrix

raven999 said:


> I have thought it's maybe the card but then again I have saw comments of ppl with old cards with dp 1.2 getting higher refresh rate then 24.


You may be able to get higher refresh rate by dropping to 8-bit and ycbcr 420 but honestly that monitor is a bit too much for your system. You'd probably be better off selling it and upgrading your video card and getting a monitor that your card can properly run at appropriate frame rates.


----------



## raven999

HyperMatrix said:


> You may be able to get higher refresh rate by dropping to 8-bit and ycbcr 420 but honestly that monitor is a bit too much for your system. You'd probably be better off selling it and upgrading your video card and getting a monitor that your card can properly run at appropriate frame rates.


It is already 8bit, for the gpu you are right anyway I wanted next month to upgrade I just have a doubts if it's cable or monitor itself cause GTX 660 should run more then 24hz outside of gaming. Thank you for opinion I appreciate it.


----------



## HyperMatrix

raven999 said:


> It is already 8bit, for the gpu you are right anyway I wanted next month to upgrade I just have a doubts if it's cable or monitor itself cause GTX 660 should run more then 24hz outside of gaming. Thank you for opinion I appreciate it.


You're right that it _should_ run higher than 24Hz based on the bandwidth difference between DP 1.2 and 1.4. DP1.4 is only 50% higher bandwidth. So even at full 10-bit you should be able to do 4K60. Did you try setting it to ycbcr 420? Does it show the other refresh rates in the drop down menu? If not, have you tried creating a custom resolution? Do you have any other computers/devices like a PS4 that have HDMI 2.0 to see if it'll do 4K60 through HDMI at least?


----------



## raven999

HyperMatrix said:


> You're right that it _should_ run higher than 24Hz based on the bandwidth difference between DP 1.2 and 1.4. DP1.4 is only 50% higher bandwidth. So even at full 10-bit you should be able to do 4K60. Did you try setting it to ycbcr 420? Does it show the other refresh rates in the drop down menu? If not, have you tried creating a custom resolution? Do you have any other computers/devices like a PS4 that have HDMI 2.0 to see if it'll do 4K60 through HDMI at least?


I have tryed every given resolutions including custom and scaling and no scaling plus full screen, refresh rate offered is always 24hz and there is no other options. Ycbcr I didn't try to change yet, will try tomorrow tnx. Sadly I have no other device that could be used to test display, only laptop or phone but then I anyway need to buy converter cable just to test thing. Maybe I should buy HDMI to DP and hope that I will get atlast 30 to 60hz idk.. Edit, there is no option to switch to Ycbrc, before few hours I have installed old drivers on my card and now there is no picture at all


----------



## Astroflash

Hi guys,

I just purchased an XB270HU 2nd hand and noticed that for some reason the screen was extremely dark on the "normal" preset. When I checked the service menu I noticed the values for RGB on "normal" were extremely low, so resetting using the "RGBReset" button has fixed the issue. God knows why they were changed in the first place, but now I'm wondering what the default values are for "OD" and BurninAlign? I assume OD is the overdrive setting but I don't know what BurninAlign does? Ideally I'd just factory reset the whole monitor but that doesn't seem to be an option? And also, the ResetRGB values on my monitor seem to be different to the default values on other monitors of the same model. Is that normal? Thanks for any help! - Ben


----------



## MacMus

I have this monitor stuck now on 640x480.. does anyone know how to fix that?


----------



## Barry

I know this is an old thread but I figure id add my 2cents. I've had this monitor for about five yrs since it came out. I haven't adjusted it or anything and haven't had any problems. I would love to find a new one just like it.


----------



## MacMus

Hello, I'm reconnected this monitor now to my new setup with intel base graphic card but it only detects 640x480 resolution. 
Is there a way to install driver or anything on it to actually force it to go to proper 1440p mode ?


----------

